#ubuntu+1 2008-02-18
<choudesh> odd, seems the fgl driver should work
<choudesh> can you please pastebin your X11 config file?
<DanaG> s/brokenness/nvidia brokenness/
<choudesh> eklof, and please install xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd-dbg
<eklof> mkay
<eklof> hang on a sec
<eklof> choudesh: http://slask.eklof.eu/xorg.conf.txt
<eklof> choudesh: http://slask.eklof.eu/lspci.txt
<choudesh> eklof, install xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd and see if that helps
<eklof> choudesh: ok
<eklof> choudesh: nope, only 2 screens after reboot
<choudesh> eklof, thanks ok.
<choudesh> ~thats ok.
<choudesh> eklof, now run aticonfig
<eklof> sure
<choudesh> eklof, give me a sec, need to destroy my setup so I can walk you through
<eklof> ok
<eklof> thanks!
<eklof> aticonfig is command only, what parameters do you want?
<choudesh> aticonfig --initial=dual-head
<eklof> this will be intresting :)
<choudesh>         Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]" 0 0
<choudesh>         Screen         "aticonfig-Screen[1]" RightOf "aticonfig-Screen[0]"
<choudesh> now set up your quad screen following the duel screen setup in xorg.conf
<choudesh> setup your "Server Layout"
<eklof> choudesh: do I need to add the paste?
<eklof> ok so I change server layout to what you pasted?
<choudesh> no
<choudesh> to however you have your's setup
<choudesh> so, in the server layout you may have
<eklof>         Screen      0  "Default Screen" 0 0
<eklof>         Screen         "screen1" RightOf "Default Screen
<eklof> ^that's what i have now
<choudesh>        Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]" 0 0
<choudesh> <choudesh>         Screen         "aticonfig-Screen[1]" RightOf "aticonfig-Screen[0]"
<choudesh> err
<choudesh>         Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]" 0 0
<choudesh>         Screen          "aticonfig-Screen[2]" RightOf "aticonfig-Screen[1]"
<choudesh>         Screen          "aticonfig-Screen[3]" RightOf "aitconfig-Screen[2]
<choudesh>         Screen         "aticonfig-Screen[1]" RightOf "aticonfig-Screen[0]"
<choudesh> something like that - however you have yours monitors setup
<eklof> hmm
<eklof> I get it
<choudesh> then create the monitors in the monitor section
<eklof> they are created
<eklof> i have three there now
<choudesh> then create the devices...you can cut and copy what they have and just change a few things
<eklof> well this is to much, bound to screw something up
<eklof> :=)
<ffer> System -> Administration -> NVIDIA X Server Settings (that's new)
<Dr_willis> they added a icon for the nvidia config tool finially? or is it a actal new tool?
<RAOF> Wow.  Someone seems to have turned on the "make the kernel much more power-efficient" button.
<RAOF> nVidia's 60Hz interupt is now more than 25% of my total wakeups.
<ffer> Dr_willis, icon for nvidia config tool finally
<Dr_willis> ffer,  if this was windows.. they would put a link to that tool right there on the main desktop right click menu.. where you alwyas see it..and never need it.... :)
<Dr_willis> there seems to be a bad trend where they are tryong to make  EVERYTHING easier to get to..and just cluttering up everything else. heh.
 * Dr_willis is glad his Ubuntu menus are not clutteed with lots of 'uninstall thisorthat' icons.
<billytwowilly> in the text installer,  when it gets to the hard drive configuration how do I see the partitions already installed? I click manual and it just shows me the hard drive, no parititions
<billytwowilly> I know there are three on there, one being ntfs for windows vista.
<Dr_willis> billytwowilly,  i often go to the other consoles (alt-ctrl-f2 through 6) and use sudo fdisk -l
<Dr_willis> to see whats on the various disks
<ffer> they add an icon on the task menu running, yeah right click menu, control panel... where else? =)
<billytwowilly> ok, but it should still show up.
<billytwowilly> and when I go fdisk -l I see all my partitions.
<ffer> Dr_willis, it's a different way of thinking, put it everywhere so everyone can find it, but when you got one place and it's consistent with everything else that could be easy also =)
<odious> hey guys. just wondering if i can upgrade from an alpha to the final release when it comes just by doing an apt-get upgrade?
<billytwowilly> how do I tell it which partitions to use for / and /home if I can't see my current partitions?
<billytwowilly> This is pretty lame guys.
<ffer> Dr_willis, nice that it has a home, you don't have to enable it in Applications menu or call it from the command line, It's still not up to par with the windows one though... few things to add to it, but nice to see it there
<billytwowilly> hmm. the same thing happens in   gutsy...
<billytwowilly> really lame.
<RAOF> odious: Yes, possibly modulo configuration stuff.
<billytwowilly> all I need is for the stupid thing to see my current partitions.
<odious> RAOF: modulo?
<RAOF> odious: Yes, the final will be just an alpha + all the updates.  There may be differences between a clean alpha, fully upgraded and a clean fresh install of the final though.  If the installer changes or the default programs change, etc.
<RAOF> Wait around, darnit :)
<billytwowilly> so when I look at the output it looks like libnewt, rdate-udeb, efi-modules doesn't exist and so partman-bas finds no matching physical volumes, no volume groups
<Dr_willis> billytwowilly,  mount the partitions and look as to what is on each one?
<Dr_willis> I normally know what partitiosn i am using for / and /home., :) the first one on the hd is / the 2nd is /home
<billytwowilly> what I'm saying is that in the text installer the partitions don't show up, all I see is the device.
<Dr_willis> Never noticed. -  You can still see what partitions are there with fdisk -l.
<Dr_willis> if you have ide drives. be carefull - they often show up as sd%% disks now.
<billytwowilly> yes, but how do I tell the installer which ones to format and which one to install everything on if the installer doesn't see them?
<billytwowilly> it's all sata.
<Dr_willis> Im wondering its not looking at the wrong disk.  -
<billytwowilly> there's only one. It's a laptop
<billytwowilly> unless it thinks the cdrom is a 120 GB drive;)
<Dr_willis> check sudo fdisk -l, and see what it sees.. sounds like a bug in the installer to me.
<billytwowilly> I think there's a bug.
<Dr_willis> I normally leave a large part of the hd unalocated and let the instalelrs auto partition it.
<billytwowilly> in the dmesg like output in tty4 it says "menu item 'partman-base' selected
<billytwowilly> then partman: no matching physical volumes found
<billytwowilly> partman: no volume groups found
<billytwowilly> partman: reading all physical volumes. This may take a while ...
<billytwowilly> it's all allocated because I'm blowing away a gutsy install.
<Raspberry> I just blew away Gutsy and installed HardyA4 on my Thinkpad with a 160gb SATA drive
<Raspberry> it did a good job, left everything alone and Vista still dual boots
<billytwowilly> did you use the text installer?
<Raspberry> no
<Raspberry> I booted off the live CD and installed from there
<Raspberry> my sound isn't working after reboot in Hardy
<Raspberry> any suggestions
<Raspberry> Intel HSA
<Raspberry> sorry HDA
<Raspberry> it worked during the install and up until I went to bed
<billytwowilly> damnit, even the desktop installer doesn't see my darn partition table!
<Dr_willis> billytwowilly,  i wonder if the controller/disk in that laptop is hacing issues with the kernel then.
<billytwowilly> I mentioned the partman errors already.
<billytwowilly> and now "program parted_devices is using a deprecated SCSI ioctl, please convert it to SG_IO
<billytwowilly> It's a hitachi sata disk.
<Dr_willis> Be interesting to see if any other linux live cd's see the disk properly
<Dr_willis> This system has worked with linux befor?
<Dr_willis> work time for me. byee
<billytwowilly> I installed rc5 of gutsy on it.
<billytwowilly> and fdisk sees everything fine.
<billytwowilly> it's the stupid ubuntu installer that is broken.
<billytwowilly> and it sees the hardrive it just shows up as "/dev/sda" with no partitions when fdisk sees them!
<billytwowilly> same thing with gutsy.
<billytwowilly> It's quite annoying.
<Trel> Have there been any new developments in EXA acceleration for Intel video in Hardy or X.org's latest sources?
<choudesh> billytwowilly, can you log a bug please
<billytwowilly> I think I might know why this is happening.
<billytwowilly> how do I blow away the mbr?
<billytwowilly> what is the linux equivalent of fdisk /mbr ?
<chapocero> Hey guys, can somebody give me a hand? I am currently running of the live portion of a dvd for the 64-bit AMD version of Ubuntu. And as I am trying to install the operating sytem to the second partition of my hard drive, I am getting a "No root file system is defined. Please correct this from the partitioning menu." error. I have my single hard drive partitioned in 4 parts. With one 30gb for Vista, and two 10gb partitions for Ubuntu and 
<Raspberry> anybody else having issues with Intel HDA card with the latest updates
<heret1c> Raspberry> everything else, but that.:)
<Raspberry> hmm
<Raspberry> well I'm guessing it was some update since installing Alpha4
 * heret1c peers at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule
<Raspberry> this is a weird problem
<Raspberry> ebcause everything works fine
<Raspberry> except the sound
<Raspberry> the alsa loads
<Raspberry> the mixers show the sound going through
 * Raspberry goes to crawl under the desk
<heret1c> a zero volume setting somewhere?
<heret1c> gnome or kde?
<Raspberry> gnome
<Raspberry> I went through the mixer
<heret1c> h'm.
<heret1c> master sloder on max or 90%?
<heret1c> slider
<heret1c> maybe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems can help.
<Raspberry> max in the alsamixer or in the gui?
<heret1c> all.
<heret1c> but max often hives distortion. use around 90.
<Trel> ALSA was replaced by PulseAudio as far as I recall.
<Trel> Might want to look into that.
<heret1c> unless  toy're aspiring for a berth in Spinal Tap ... ;-)
<Raspberry> hmm
<Raspberry> well it was working with Alpha4 -- so I'll have to see what changed in the last Kernel update
<Raspberry> maybe going back to -4 instead of -8 that'd do it
<Raspberry> so why'd they replace alsa with pulse
<Raspberry> we just got alsa stable :P
<Raspberry> none of the palse stuff was installed
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> is the only firefox include in hardy gonna be firefox3?
<Raspberry> i'd hope so
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> so how do u guys get the acroread and mplayer plugin working with firefox3?
<Raspberry> put the plugins in the /plugins directory
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> i did
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> not work
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> the only thing works is flash
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> i ll try again i guess
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> but firefox3 is still in beta-rc1 right?
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> or by april it gonna be final when hardy release
<Raspberry> hmm
<Raspberry> pulse isn't working either
<Raspberry> I don't think this is a hardware problem
<Raspberry> but I don't neccessarily think it's a linux issue :P
<Raspberry> intresting :) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/183364
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 183364 in alsa-driver "[hardy] lost sound when upgraded from 2.6.24-3-generic to 2.6.24-4-generic" [Low,Fix released]
<Raspberry> Sadly enough, the -5 revision didn't include it. Now the the 2.6.24 kernel is officially out, I hope we'll soon have a stable package and be able to enjoy music again.
<Raspberry> :P
<Raspberry> apparently the fix is to suspend the computer ... then unsuspend and sound starts working :P
<heret1c> bug or feature?
<Raspberry> this is a total bug
<heret1c> 8-)
<Raspberry> for over a month apparently :P
<heret1c> hah
<heret1c> dma on my lt hasn't worked since Dapper.
<heret1c> mesns hd stuff is 8-10 times slower.
<heret1c> DMA disabled on device MATSHITA - CDRW/DVD UJDA740
<heret1c> With most modern CD/DVD devices enabling DMA highly increases read/write performance. If you experience very low writing speeds this is probably the cause.
<heret1c> Solution: Enable DMA temporarily as root with 'hdparm -d 1 /dev/hdc'.
<heret1c>  /dev/hdc:
<heret1c>  setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<heret1c>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<heret1c>  using_dma     =  0 (off)
<Raspberry> there needs to be a better explaination of these packages in ubuntu
<Raspberry> so we know the date they were comiited
<Raspberry> no commitment date: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/sound/alsa-base
<Raspberry> so I have no way to tell if it's been updated recently and it's what caused my problem
<billytwowilly> anyone ever heard of logging in with kdm and instead of logging in you get a black screen and x restarts? How to fix?
<heret1c> need to tell the person who wrote the build-bot. (timestamp = reqired field". Or something.
<Raspberry> I can find out when the updated backages were added, but  I have to find that by going through te change logs
<Raspberry> typically you'd think date updated/ changed would be something you'd want to know
<heret1c> yesh.
<Raspberry> I can't downgrade alsa-base w/synaptic either
<Raspberry> force version isn't available for that package
 * heret1c observes, "thee's some way to go before Ubuntu can be considered suitable for the casual user"
<Trel> heret1c: Have you tried to use sudo with it? I know it is a bit of a stupid question.
<heret1c> trel> that's "yes" and "yes". :)
<Trel> Interesting about DMA
<heret1c> Looks like a hdparm and/or kernel issue.
<Trel> heret1c: run the 'lspci -v' command, from the output try to find the name/vendor of the IDE interface chip:
<heret1c> the IDE HD is designated "sda".
<Trel> heret1c: http://64.233.169.104/search?q=cache:K8qXPy2W-QkJ:www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/hdparm-d1-devhda-gives-me-hdiosetdma-failed-operation-not-permitted-260894/+HDIO_SET_DMA+failed:+Operation+not+permitted&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=us&client=firefox-a
<Trel> The sudo question may have been a bit basic, but it is always best to assume the most common cause first and then go from there.
<heret1c> yeah.
<heret1c> assumptions is the mother etc.
<Trel> Did you find which controller chipset you are using?
<heret1c> Intel Corp 82801DBM (ICH4-M)
<heret1c> bog standard, afaik.
<Trel> The general consensus on the mailing lists appears to be the cdrom drive itself being the cause.
<heret1c> Top 168 results of at least 4,484 retrieved for the query dma sda hda hdparm
<heret1c> since few report such problems, multiply by a factor of at least 10.
<Trel> You can file a bug about it at the launchpad.net website. That might lead to some more investigation and a possible fix.
<heret1c> by that yardstick, the ubuntu devel team ignores 45000 users.
<heret1c> bug is filed.
<heret1c> noot by me, sbdy else.
<Trel> Which bug?
<heret1c> the ubuntu-thinks-ide-is-scsi- bug.
<RAOF> heret1c: That remains not a bug :)
 * slackern chases his isp down for changing his firmware to a 8/1 for no reason =/
<heret1c> ag, it applies to other distros as well.
<RAOF> heret1c: Because it is the (new) intended behaviour.
<heret1c> raof> really?
<RAOF> Yes, really.
<RAOF> Because SCSI was the first subsystem to be decently generic, the generic disc access layer comes from there.
<RAOF> And you build libata on top of that, and your actual _drivers_ on top of libata.
<RAOF> As I understand it.  Particular details may be wrong/misrepresented.
 * heret1c nods
<RAOF> However, the take home message is: "sooner or later, all your drives will be handled by something built on the SCSI system".
<RAOF>  /dev/sd? is teh futu0r!
<IdleOne> this is not a Hardy issue but really need some help with http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56446/ and I think there are probably a few people better suited in here
<heret1c> raof> I think the crux is that I cannot enable dma on neither hd or dvd, and suffer a speed penalty of 10-15 x
<heret1c> as a result.
<RAOF> heret1c: Right.  So, the real bug is that DMA is not enabled by default on those drives.
<heret1c> raof> is under dapper.
<RAOF> So it's probably fixed by a new kernel.  And worrying about Dapper bugs in #ubuntu+1 is not particularly productive :P
 * heret1c runs hardy.
<slackern> Lets see how this upgrade works then :)
<RAOF> heret1c: Oh.  So what you meant was "DMA is enabled by default in Dapper".
<RAOF> heret1c: Have you filed a bug?
<heret1c> slackern> pending dixed dependencies.
<heret1c> raof> spot on.
<RAOF> (Because if it's not on Launchpad, the kernel team won't know it exists)
<heret1c> it's there.
<slackern> heret1c: had it installed earlier and it upgraded/ran fine, hope it works just as smooth this time too :)
<slackern> Maybe i should rip this old wifi card out of my pfsense machine to see how it works in 8.04 too and give the new networkmanager a peek
<zqwe> strange... new GPRS setup feature of network-manager have not field to enter phone number which i should call
<zqwe> *have no
<zqwe> its *99***1#, maybe it is default number for all gprs networks and network manager will call it?
<zqwe> plus, i required to enter special init command, and network manager not allow it either
<Heretic43> slackern> crash?
<slackern> Heretic43, Nah just reboot, in hardy now playing music and everything back as normal :)
<Heretic43> heh
 * Heretic43 plays music as well (shoutcast)
<slackern> Took a little while to install, my isp managed to downgrade the firmware on my cablemodem so down to 8/1 speed instead of 50/2 :P
<simi> himy  screen resolution is not saved betwen sesions,
<simi> any ideea?
<Heretic43> I only have two issues; dma, and the one topic sez not to discuss (unmet you-know-what)
<slackern> Now i just want the radeonhd drivers :)
<Heretic43> simi> ah, add that to my issues. fixed it with KRandRTray. methinks.
<Heretic43> slackern> tried using the windoze one?
<Heretic43> restricted driver
<Heretic43> worked with my wifi stick. driver off w. cdrom.
<slackern> Heretic43, Aye, slight problems with my X1950Pro AGP card on a Nvidia chipset though, So versions 7.7/7.8/7.9/7.10/7.11/7.12/8.01 doesn't work on my card since there are problems somewhere but now that they finally fixed it in windows it's still not working in *nix with the latest fglrx driver from them, tried both repos and their official one, just leaves me with a black screen and a lockup
<Heretic43> ah
<slackern> Heretic43, But since they found the issue in the Windows drivers now i got a little more hope for them nailing the issues in *nix for me
<slackern> heret1c, been using the radeonhd opensource driver that they are developing mostly now, about same performance as vesa but it's good since i could provide som feedback for better support for this card atleast :)
<heret1c> slacker> aho.
<RAOF> slackern: Seen airlied's talk at LCA?  It's on the web, is called "bringing kittens back to life", and he talks a bit about radeon vs radeonhd.
<slackern> RAOF, hmm no i missed that, will go have a look
<slackern> haha first hit on google for LCA kittens :P
<RAOF> slackern: The impression I got from watching it was "use radeon, it works better" :)
<Trel> for now anyway
<slackern> RAOF, ahh yes but radeon doesn't support my newer card =/
<RAOF> Maybe it needs a newer radeon than we've got :)
<slackern> RAOF, Yes i saw some talk about it in #radeonhd guess they are taking the best from both drivers and working on it at the same time or something like that
<slackern> radeonhd still has alot of work in it since it started from scratch not so long ago
<RAOF> Indeed.
 * RAOF is going to have to try to duplicate his end-of-talk demo on his laptop.
<Trel> Hm
<Trel> does the fglrx driver support your newer card?
<slackern> sorry was on phone, friends car broke down ^^,  It's a X1950 card and it says it support the X1900 series so it should, i can get it running with certain versions but 3d is just a dream
<slackern> or any kind of acceleration
<simi> Heretic43: how did you fix the resolution not beeing saved?  KRandRTray sounds like KDE applet, i am using ubuntu with gnome
<heret1c> simi> for all I know, it works with the gnome panel. not sure.
<heret1c> can someone wise in the ways of dpkg cast an expert eye at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56449/ ?
<slackern> Trel, If i try the binary driver it even shows the card as compatible with the drivers and supported but i guess it'll work out sooner or later just as it did with the windows driver, they managed to get a working driver there only this month since the 2007-07 driver on my combination of hardware
<slackern> think i'll compile the radeonhd driver and give it a go in hardy :)
<simi> heret1c: but what it does in fact? edit something? i seen that xorg.conf has changed a lot
<Raspberry> hmm
<heret1c> simi>  lets u set res, refresh, orientation, etc.
<Raspberry> how can I downgrade the alsa-driver package in hardy
<heret1c> erk
<Raspberry> i should ask -- is there a recommended way to do it :)
<Raspberry> alsa* 1.0.16 is crap
<Raspberry> need to go back to a .15 rev
<Raspberry> but I'm having trouble finding the older packages anywhere
<Raspberry> I tried building my own modules, but that didn't help since they were built with 1.0.16
<zqw2> its not how system work, it work by increasing numbers, not decreasing :/
 * heret1c can't proceed without the http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56449/ thing being fixed.
<Raspberry>  wow
<Raspberry> that looks fun :P
<crimsun_> Raspberry: huh?  How is it "crap"?  Unless you're manually compiling alsa-source, there shouldn't be a problem, as the alsa-driver source only generates linux-sound-base and alsa-base debs for use by default.
<heret1c> the topic is very useful to read BEFORE one installs hardy, AFTER it's somewhat moot.
<Raspberry> it's fine that it's broken
<Raspberry> but typically with a debian based OS you can downgrade packages
<Raspberry> I can reinstall Hardy and just freeze the alsa packages from updating
<Raspberry> the alsa mixer works and it acts like it's playing the sound
<Raspberry> but nothing comes out of the speakers
<crimsun_> Are you referring to the drivers themselves as shipped by default in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-8-generic?
<Raspberry> it works off the live CD
<Raspberry> the Alpha4 live Cd
<Raspberry> but after running the updates it doesn't work whether with Kernel -5 or -8
<Raspberry> I did a module-assistant build and install of the alsa drivers and that didn't fix the issue
<Raspberry> and it didn't work prior to that -- so I'd assume it's with the alsa code itself
<crimsun_> of current hardy?  You don't have the latest ones that I uploaded.
<crimsun_> the ones I uploaded last week are queued for archive admin approval and should appear early this week.
<Raspberry> ok -- where can I get them? :)
<Raspberry> i checked pre-release
<Raspberry> and they're weren't any available up there yet eihter
<crimsun_> the source should be available from LP if you want to grab the diff.gz and dsc
<Raspberry> it's basically this issue, but it isn't limited to kernel 2.6.24-3 and 4 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/183364https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/183364
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 183364 in alsa-driver "[hardy] lost sound when upgraded from 2.6.24-3-generic to 2.6.24-4-generic" [Low,Fix released]
<slackern> btw anyone else notice any kind of "stuttering" while playing music?
<crimsun_> Raspberry: I need to know "lspci -nv|grep -A1 040[13]"
<crimsun_> slackern: that's much too vague.  What type of file, what application, what audio card, etc.
<Raspberry> 00:1b.0 0403: 8086:284b (rev 03)
<Raspberry> Subsystem: 17aa:20ac
<heret1c> slackern> playing from what medium?
<slackern> crimsun_, oh sorry, just did an upgrade and while moving windows and such i get a stutter in the sound while playing mp3's in rhythmbox
<slackern> Maybe i should add that this is from a NTFS partition also
<heret1c> er, dma?
<crimsun_> Raspberry: are you using any model?
<crimsun_> Raspberry: e.g., options snd-hda-intel model=foo
<slackern> heret1c, It's a SATA drive if that matters
<Raspberry> not that I'm aware of no
<crimsun_> Raspberry: please confirm that you are(n't).
<crimsun_> slackern: with compiz enabled or disabled?
<heret1c> /ne hazards http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56449/ again (dpkg hell)
<slackern> crimsun_, disabled, using the radeonhd driver with shadowfb acceleration only
<Raspberry> crimsun_:  in my alsa-base...  options snd-intel8x0m index=-2
<crimsun_> slackern: is the same symptom reproducible when you're only logged into a tty and using gst-launch playbin ..?
<slackern> crimsun_, It's not all the time, happens when i least expect it or how i should explain, now that im trying to do it again im failing miserably
<heret1c> slackern> er, w8...
<crimsun_> Raspberry: not relevant; you're using snd-hda-intel
<Raspberry> i don't even see that listed in the modprobe.d/alsa-base
<crimsun_> Raspberry: correct, it shouldn't be.
<slackern> crimsun_, I'll have to try that, should it be without X running?
<crimsun_> Raspberry: which ThinkPad/Lenovo model?
<crimsun_> slackern: correct, which means you need to reproduce the symptom solely through ALSA.
<heret1c> slackern> what happens if you do >sudo hdparm  -d1 dev/hda ?
<Raspberry> crimsun_: X61T 776298U
<slackern> heret1c,  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<slackern> Never been able to set DMA for SATA though i belive
<slackern> Only got /dev/sda on this machine
<Raspberry> crimsun_: where would I find the options line -- I would have thought it'd be in the alsa-base file in modprobe.d
<crimsun_> Raspberry: there should /not/ be one by default for snd-hda-intel
<Raspberry> crimsun_: there isn't
<crimsun_> Raspberry: I would wait until alsa-source 1.0.16-0ubuntu2 is available
<crimsun_> Raspberry: please use "sudo m-a clean,a-i alsa-source" after it is upgraded
<Raspberry> that's listed as the current version
<crimsun_> ...which may be in a few hours.  It has already built and is available, according to LP.
<Raspberry> yeah :)
<Raspberry> I'll just cleanup my alsa build mess now
<Raspberry> since there's no sound
<crimsun_> if you're really, really hard up, use http://launchpadlibrarian.net/12033371/alsa-source_1.0.16-0ubuntu2_all.deb
<Raspberry> I appreciate your help
<crimsun_> if it's still not audible by default after rebuilding and rebooting, please file a bug report and ping me with the bug report # here.
<crimsun_> I have only intermittent e-mail access, so giving me heads-up here on IRC with all the relevant info is much more efficient.
<crimsun_> with that said, I'm off to sleep.
<Raspberry> thanks again
<heret1c> 'morning dana.
 * heret1c assumes
<heret1c> or is it 'noon? :-)
<DanaG> I'm in Pacific timezone, so it's 11 PM here.
<heret1c> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56449/
<heret1c> anyone have similar experiences?
<zqw2> does alt-tab supposed to work for switching to desktop from full-screen game? cut it seems not working and this cause problems, if game is locked for example some way
<zqw2> alt-f4 to close games dosnt work too...
<slytherin> anyone using amd64 here?
<zqw2> another problem if when game is cause X to kind of freeze, it looses full-screen, but continue to run, and keyboard stop working
<zqw2> mouse too
<zqw2> i loosing my data this way, cuz i required to restart X cuz game locked it
<slytherin> zqw2: which game?
<zqw2> with compiz enabled it happens with all 3d games with some time of playing
<zqw2> with disabled it is just happened with urban terror but never happened with other games, freezes i mean
<zqw2> but i may have similiar issues
<zqw2> like game not setting refresh rate correclty and monitor switched off
<zqw2> itself
<zqw2> and i cant quit game, and cannot switch from it
<DanaG> Try to VT-switch to a console and 'killall' it.
<zqw2> well X still stays in incorrect refresh rate stance with this resolution, i have another workaround for this, like change videomode ctrl-alt-+/- but its just workaround
<zqw2> not tried that with urban terror
<slytherin> anyone using amd64 here?
<Trel> slytherin: Yep
<zqw2> i want ability to swich to desktop
<slytherin> Trel: Can you tell me what is output of 'uname -m'?
<zqw2> and closing games
<Trel> 2.6.24-8-generic
<slytherin> Trel: No, you did unsame -r, Iwant uname -m
<Raspberry> x86_64
<Trel> Ah
<Trel> Right hen
<Trel> x86_64
<slytherin> Trel: Raspberry: thanks
<Assid> dammit.. when are they gonna update the repositories. its stuck on partial update since eons now
<slytherin> Assid: What do you mean by partial updates?
<gretl> is there still a bad link with the nvidia drivers? ...
<Assid> http://picpaste.com/screen.jpg
<Assid> i cant enable any off those applications from there
<Assid> its crazy man
<Assid> ive been waiting since ages
<slytherin> Assid: Which repository are yu using?
<Assid> tried the main ones
<Assid> also tried indian mirror
<Assid> same damn thing
<slytherin> Assid: Then you probably need to fix your system. Because I don't have any problem. Make sure that you have all the hardy repositories in /etc/apt/sources.list and try 'sudo apt-get -f install' from command line
<Assid> im gonna try and --reinstall it
<Assid> the packages that arent updating
<Assid> im gonna sit and do this later.. atm i need to work
<wobbo> i am missing the tool in under the location panel menu "connect to server"
<slytherin> wobbo: you are not the only one
<wobbo> is wine-0.9.55 in the repo still bad?
<Trel> wobbo: What problems are you seeing with it?
<wobbo> "Segmentationerror (core dumped)"
<wobbo> Trel: Can't imagin i am the only one?
<Trel> wobbo: Which build are you using?
<Trel> build of Ubuntu I mean
<wobbo> latest alpha 4
<Trel> i386/AMD64?
<wobbo> sorrie was getting me cafe,i386
<Trel> I've seen a bit of an issue with it in AMD64 too
<Trel> Have you tried to trace it or run gdb against the core to see what went wrong?
<wobbo> nope
<Raspberry> yeah 0.9.55 is still bad
<Raspberry> I'm running amd64
<gold44> anyone running alpha4?
<gold44> is it stable?
<gold44> i have extra machine, thinking installing alpha there
<jpatrick> gold44: see /topic :)
<gold44> *sign* ok
 * gold44 walks to the corner of the room and cuddle up and stair at the wall
<jpatrick> I'm sure there's people running it here
 * jpatrick is currently on a windows boz
<gold44> i think upgrade may not be possible when final comes out
<heret1c> 1.5MB/s transferrate hda1 -> hda1
 * heret1c is tempted to downgrade to Dapper LTS
<heret1c> DMA disabled on device MATSHITA - CDRW/DVD UJDA740
<heret1c> With most modern CD/DVD devices enabling DMA highly increases read/write performance. If you experience very low writing speeds this is probably the cause.
<heret1c> Solution: Enable DMA temporarily as root with 'hdparm -d 1 /dev/hd
<slytherin> gold44: This is #ubuntu+1, a channel for those who are running ubuntu unstable version. :-)
<gold44> slytherin: yeah. just want to test the water.
<slytherin> gold44: I am running hardy on my pc, office pc and my ibook. I ran into some problem on ibook but rest of it is fine. Does that satisfy you? :-)
<sabayonlive-2718> hello fellas
<sabayonlive-2718> I just installed ubuntu hardy from the mini.iso and it failed installing grub2
<sabayonlive-2718> can somebody tell me howto install it manually?
<gold44> slytherin: sounds good to me =)
<sabayonlive-2718> I do not know why it failed :(
<gold44> slytherin: i am prepare to reformat if upgrade is not possible on the alpha release.
<slytherin> sabayonlive-2718: what mini.iso? And hardy doesn't install grub2 by default.
<gold44> slytherin: it's an old box from a hand down.
<slytherin> gold44: upgrade shouldn't give any problem I think provided you are upgrading from either fristy or dapper
<gold44> slytherin: no, upgrade from alpha to final release for  hardy
<slytherin> gold44: Shouldn't be a problem in majority cases
<sabayonlive-2718> can somebody tell me howto install grub2 manually? I mean it did not work automatically so something seems to be wrong
<gold44> i think grub 2.0 support grub-reboot command
<gold44> grub-reboot does not work on ver 0.97
<sabayonlive-2718> dude I have NO grub2 because it failed installing
<sabayonlive-2718> and I installed from netisntall
<sabayonlive-2718> mini.iso
<gold44> dude, i am just saying, it will be kick ass if you have 2.0 instead of 0.97
<gold44> good luck
<slytherin> sabayonlive-2718: That is what I am saying, Ubuntu does not have grub2 on ISO images. grub2 is still in universe repository, not good enough to be included in 'main' and on CDs
<slytherin> sabayonlive-2718: So now if you have a system that boots properly, add universe repository and install grub2
<sabayonlive-2718> slytherin haha I have a mini cd with a netinstal it just sucks everything it needs from the nets and this includes grub2 somehow
<slytherin> sabayonlive-2718: Then you should file a bug
<sabayonlive-2718> If I knew what the bug is..
<sabayonlive-2718> It seems to be a dependancy problem
<sabayonlive-2718> but am not sure
<sabayonlive-2718> lilo didn't work either
<sabayonlive-2718> will sudo apt-get -f -V install grub2 do the job?
<sabayonlive-2718> or do I need to do other things to overwrite the mbr?
<heret1c> bugger. 6th DVD gutsy/hardy has x'ed up. :-/
<heret1c> to downgrade or not downgrade, that's the question.
<heret1c> imo, (k)ununtu has become buggier and buggier since Dapper - which were stable on this box, at least.
<heret1c> Wait until HH becomes stable? Or run Knoppix, take backup, <unspeakable command>, install Dapper?
<gold44> heret1c: kde desktop 4 or you referring to kde 3?
<heret1c> gold44> I'm on 3.
<heret1c> Have 4 installed as well, but don't use it. Prefer 3. In 4, they've concentrated too much on gizmos, not functionality.
<heret1c> my tuppence. :-)
<gold44> kde stuff are very innovative. if you use kpdf, it has a clock to tell you how many pages you read. like a pie chart
<heret1c> Take such an obvious thing as seamless integration with mobile phones/PDAs. Lacking.
<gold44> no other pdf view does this ikind of stuff
<heret1c> gold44> that's what I mean. u describe a gizmo. hip, but not crucial. synching with mobiles is.
<heret1c> anyway, I'm stuck with an installation which a) can't use DMA, and b) has apt/dpkg messed up.
<gold44> heret1c: when i am reading a 1 thousand page pdf book. i find the clock thing to be very important. have you used it before?
<heret1c> nope.
<sveri> gold44: am i right that it tells me how much time i need to read one page?
<heret1c> I have kalarm, and an alarm plugin for xmms. sufficient, imo.
<sveri> gold44: or how much time it took me to read the whole document?
<gold44> heret1c: you should try it.  it's more like a pie chart, to tell you were you are at. so you know how much you read and how much more you have to read.
<gold44> sveri: no
 * heret1c mutters something about the Total Perspective Vortex
<gold44> if the pdf book has 12 chapters, and you are at chapter 5, it will say five o clock.
<sveri> ah, i see
<heret1c> gold44> DMA doesn't work. Can't upgrade. To =)(/ with Kpdf.
<gold44> sveri: i am not good at explaining
<sveri> it tells me when i am ready with reading
<gold44> heret1c: yes. i know. but  i don't feel your pain. sorry bro
<heret1c> gold44> no sweat. 8)
<gold44> dma no work, so you can't access hard drive perhaps?
<heret1c> 48 hrs of this hassle could turn mother theresa into a mass murderer.
<heret1c> gold44> can access - at 1.5 MB/s.
<heret1c> instead of 20.
<gold44> ah... maybe. but i can't be sympathetic to you.  not feeling your pain, unless it happens to me =) hahah
<heret1c> Burning DVDs is out. Have to use Knoppix for that.
<sveri> hehe, that why mother theres doesnt fiddle around with computer thinggs
<gold44> all i wanted to say it that , that pie chart thing is pretty cleaver and cool. and i think adobe will copy it and make $ out of other's innovative ideas =)
<heret1c> anyway. not fishing for sympath, but competence.
<heret1c>  /solutions
 * heret1c afks to make his 6th cuppa this morning
<gold44> is it distro specific ? you mention knoppix.
<gold44> dma works for another distro maybe? ...ah... i dont know.
 * gold44 runs away
<heret1c> worked in dapper.
<heret1c> and it's an unmitigated scandal it hasn't been fixed for hardy.
<heret1c> sbdy have this file; /var/lib/python-support/python2.5/bootconfig/__init__.py ?
<heret1c> film @ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56449/
<sveri> heret1c: i dont have that file
<jan_> Hi, I'm running latest hardy, does the ~/Desktop folder items appear on the desktop atm for you?
<heret1c> sveri> and you've no problems updating/installing?
<sveri> jan_: yes they do here
<jan_> When I log in I see nautilus opening several time and closing
<sveri> heret1c: no, i've made all updates until today that where available
<jan_> seems as it is crashing and tries to open a couple of times
<sveri> jan_: i use kde, maybe i should mention that
<heret1c> jan_> yes here as well, except I use KDE.
<slytherin> jan_: Some problem with your upgrade.
<slytherin> jan_: I have no problem with nautilus
<heret1c> is it hidden? .Desktop ...
<jan_> nop
<jan_> the same thing happens when I try to connect my bluetooth mouse: I get an error saying that nautilus cannot open mouse_address and nautilus pops up and crashes several times
<jan_> since I upgraded might it be some issue with previous confs?
<scizzo-> jan_: tried it with a different user?
<jan_> scizzo-: didnt
<jan_> one moment
<jan_> by the way, is bluetooth input supposed to be working? there was a bug but it has been marked as fixed for a while now
<jan_> scizzo-: in other user not such issue with nautilus
<jan_> same problem with bluetooth tough
<so1> hi
<so1> was here on saturday ... because a laptop (cable: SIS 191 GBE Adapter Rev. 02; wireless: Atheros AR5006GE 802.11)
<so1> just wanted to say that at least the wired one works in hardy
<jan_> scizzo-: what's responsable for displaying ~/Desktop contents on the .. desktop?
<slytherin> jan_: Nautilus does it.
<slytherin> jan_: The bluetooth problem seems to be fixed for some while not for others.
<jan_> slytherin: do you know how can I reset nautilus conf? is deleting .nautilus is or does it store something on gconf?
<jan_> *enough
<slytherin> jan_: I guess nautilus uses gconf, you so have to loo inside .gconfd or .gconf in your home directory
<jan_> thanks
<nanonyme> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Taku> hey people =)
<Taku> people, has anyone experienced problems with gspca drivers (for webcams) in hardy ?
<Gnine> finally compiz has crashed for good on alpha 8, there is a workaround in the forums but i iz waiting for the appropriate system update to fix it.
<c0de> hi out there
<c0de> i think i have a problem with apt
<c0de> did any updates come this day or yesterday to hardy?
<Pici> No.
<Pici> Rather, not for me.
<Gnine> latest update i do not recommend
<c0de> ah i see
<sveri> Gnine: alpha 8? did i miss something? today alpha5 should come out
<sveri> c0de: ne updates here too
<c0de> yesterday i had a problem with my ext3 and since then i did not receive any updates
<Pici> I've had the hyphenation update broken all weekend, no changes.
<c0de> so i thought my apt is broken ^^
<Gnine> alpha 8, is not doing too good. a silly error does not load xgl thus braking compiz and screenlets and even AWN
<sveri> Gnine: what alpha 8?
<sveri> Gnine: there will never be an alpha 8, at least there is none planned in the release schedule
<sveri> Gnine: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule
<Kalpik> sveri, i think he means alpha of 8.04 :P
<Gnine> oh.. missinterpreting.. updates with the 2.6.24-8 were broken
<Pici> I think its a typo
<Kalpik> ah ok :P
<sveri> ah ok
<Gnine> just woke up here
<sveri> hehe, ok
<sveri> that excuses a lot
<Pici> Gnine: Broken how?
<Raspberry> anybody have working audio :)
<Gnine> scroll up few lines
<sveri> Raspberry: here :D
<Gnine> i guess the issue is a libxgl.so file that is not being addressed properly
<Gnine> silly
<Raspberry> my sound is broken ... hda-intel
<Pici> !hdaintel
<ubotu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Pici> This *may* work on Hardy, I havent tried it.
<Raspberry> i've rebuilt the alsa drivers
<Raspberry> and rebooted
<Raspberry> I'm even running 1.0.16r2 which was just released today
<sveri> Raspberry: do you have another soundcard installed?
<Raspberry> no
<Raspberry> this is an Thinkpad X61t laptop
<sveri> ah ok
<Raspberry> is this new pulseaudio stuff screwing around with things?
<Raspberry> hmm
<Raspberry> dmesg detects the card but not sure if it's doing anything else
<Gnine> metacity performance is also affected by this compiz bug. which doesnt even generate a crash report either.
<Gnine> even if it wasnt directly related it is also buggy too
<Raspberry> does the indexer ever stop indexing :P
<Raspberry> seems to just run and run
<Raspberry> left the machine on over night and it was still running this morning
<Raspberry> it's a brandnew install it can't have that much to index
<TrXuk> Hi all, anyone alive
<TrXuk> openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us_2.3-5_all.deb errors on install trying to overwrite `/usr/share/myspell/dicts/hyph_en_US.dic.. But it cant as that file allready belongs to openoffice.org-hyphenation. Manually forcing remove of openoffice.org-hyphenation then installing the en-us package first dosnt work either due to dependancies... and moving the file so it has nothing to overwrite does not help.... may be a piss easy thing to f
<TrXuk> ix and I have just missed something... but I thaught i'd let you guys know
<TrXuk> great work so far anyway!
<Raspberry> yeah, we don't fix bugs here
<Raspberry> use bugs.launchpad.net for bugs
<jussi01> TrXuk: thats a known bug in todays build/update
<jussi01> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<TrXuk> Not asking for it fixed, just thaught I would let someone know, jussi01 Cool, as long as it's been noticed :D
<jussi01> :)
<Raspberry> telling us about bugs here is like telling a carpenter about a burning building
<TrXuk> Raspberry, Apologies.. cant say I really know how the ubuntu dev effort works.. I've just been playing with the alpha and thaught #ubuntu-dev was a good place to start, that had a banner saying all things hardy were in here
<Raspberry> if you're having a problem with something we can help work through it :)
<TrXuk> Thanks.. apart from that (which is a known bug so I dont have to go and report it on launchpad) Everything's good... had a little issue with no mouse movements.. so disabled logitech evdev driver for now.. and cant wait to see the pulseaudio stuff it the finished version :D
<TrXuk> Guess I just come from the gentoo background, where everyone can be reached via IRC :P
<TrXuk> Is there a central place that documents progress/known bugs for hardy? in like a summary page so you can just have a daily glace to see what you should / should not expect from thdays updates?
<TheInfinity> TrXuk: launchpad
<Gnine> pay no attention to Raspberry , having a bad hair day cuz no sound.
<TrXuk> lol
<TrXuk> ouch
<Raspberry> :P
<Raspberry> no I've just been up 30-some hours coding a project
<Raspberry> and I'd like to listen to some music while I work :p
<TheInfinity> use windows *scnr*
<TrXuk> Know what you mean.. I cant code without music :P
<TheInfinity> <-- cant code and cant design without music too ...
<Gnine> it is true that here we dont fix bugs but this is the place for hardy. disclosing issues is good for those few devs that do watch whats going on here
<Pici> But its not a replacement for filing a big.
<Pici> s/big/bug/
<Raspberry> pici said what I mean :p
<TrXuk> np :)
<Gnine> without the jesus pun
<Gnine> i also ran into the bug TrXuk mentioned
<TrXuk> Gnine, I think it could be everyone..  jussi01 Said it was a known problem with todays updates/build
<Gnine> apport did not generate a report for that either, i guess that'd count as another bug too
<jussi01> the best thing you guys could do is go find the bug, and confirm it. that way it gets fixed quicker
<TrXuk> How do you guys st
<TrXuk> *stick totight releaseeeeeee schedule?
<TrXuk> *sorry for the extra chars... synergy playing up :P
<Raspberry> what's this mean? /sbin/alsa: Warning: Processes using sound devices: 6226(pulseaudio) 6399(mixer_applet2).
<Raspberry> ah
<Raspberry> warning means processes are using it
<Raspberry> :)
<Raspberry> you have to do a force-reload
<TrXuk> Bug confirmed :)
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek about to start in 24 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<regel> wow
<regel> what happend to xorg.conf?
<regel> it's so short
<regel> there's nothing in it
<regel> well, pretty much nothing
<regel> it's empty!
<hmuller> Other than writing a script to parse /var/log/apt/term.log, is there an easier way to identify all packages installed by the user?
<regel> 'dpkg --get-selections'
<regel> does that work?
<hmuller> regel: that seems to grab everything.  I'm looking for something simple that grabs all selected packages that were previously unselected
<hmuller> I thought there might be an easier way than writing a script, as I am famous for doing things the hard way if there is an easier one.
<Mark_M> How do I turn on compiz again?  I turned it off via System>Preferences>Appearance because Nautilus kept opening and moving all over my desktop when I loged in.
<crimsun_> Mark_M: same menu, Visual Effects
<Mark_M> Hey crimsun!
<Mark_M> Just click on extra?
<Mark_M> Then go into the Advanced Desktop Settings and play away?
<Gnine> alt-f2 - compiz --replace   OR   in terminal: compiz --replace
<ryanakca> ick... firefox 3 is still waay to unstable. At least here ;)
<kdub> ryanakca: i agree
<Assid> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Assid>  /var/cache/apt/archives/openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us_2.3-5_all.deb
<Assid> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Pici> Assid: Its been like that for a few days.
<Assid> libmyth-perl is broken too
<Assid> err brb
<Assid> need to reboot
<kdub> Assid: i just worked through that too
<Mark_M> actually compiz --replace& works better
<Mark_M> since I don't kill the process when I close the terminal window
<Mark_M> thanks Gnine and crimsun
<kdub> why is everything giant in firefox 3?
<Mark_M> My entire FF profile was blown away yesterday for no reason
<Mark_M> good thing I had a backup from Saturday
<Mark_M> FF is now big like the rest of Gnome
<kdub> looks like mine was too
<Mark_M> they just made it Gnome-like
<kdub> no, like the icons are disproportionally large
<Mark_M> I'm gonna logout and back in to see if I still have the exploding windows on startup
<ryanakca> hehe, if you think it looks bad in gnome, you should see how bad it looks in KDE4 :P
<^Tom> has anything been improved in the way of via graphics drivers in hardy ?
<ryanakca> incredible how hard it is to downgrade firefox
<wobbo>  I was hoping the bug with compiz+nvidia, the windows title bar not showing correctly (partially grey) would have been fixed in Gutsy, seems it
<hit> ryanakca, agree
<wobbo> 's an everlasting bug?
<kdub> im just gonna use opera for a while
<Pici> I like FF3.
<ryanakca> wobbo: it worked here in gutsy... and it worked under hardy... but it broke here a few days ago
<ryanakca> Pici: yeah, but the webdevelopper plugin doesn't work, nor do any of my themes...
<hit> foxmarks!
<ryanakca> Pici: if even just the webdevelopper plugin worked I'd be happy :)
<wobbo> well, the bug was never solved in gutsy
<Pici> ryanakca: have you tried forcing it by using the nightly tester tools extension?
<ryanakca> Pici: nope... but meh, I've just downgraded firefox, I'll try it whenever I next use FF3 :)
<Mark_M> I'm back
<Mark_M> for some reason Nautilus runs then stops about 6 times when I log in
<Mark_M> I don't know why it is doing this
<Mark_M> it was really screwing up compiz so I had to turn off compiz
<Mark_M> this just started last night
<wobbo> ryanakca, bugs like this http://www.documentjes.nl/Schermafdruk.png and other variations of grey
<kdub> the joys of running beta OS-es....
<Gnine> alpha
<Mark_M> alpha 4
<Mark_M> is there some sort of gnome startup file that may be doing this
<Mark_M> I looked under sessions but don't see gnome set to run
<Mark_M> I know Nautilus has some wierdness in it but I haven't experienced this problem
<Mark_M> before
<Mark_M> Has anyone seen Nautilus attempting to run multiple times on startup?
<ryanakca> wobbo: dunno
<wobbo> anyone else? if have posted this bug a couple of times allready and i have seen it on a lot ubu pc's with an nvidia car 7*** / 6***
<ryanakca> heh, looks like I have a firefox-3.0/firefox-2.0.0.6 hybrid...
<Mark_M> What's wrong wobbo?
<Mark_M> I don't see anything in the picture
<ryanakca> (nor did I)
<wobbo> Well, i am hungry and to lazy to get out of my chair and get myself something to eat, but besides that, compiz has a long lasting serious bug on machines with some nvidiacards.
<Pici> What bug?
<Mark_M> I was running compiz with my nVidia card without too many problems
<Pici> Me too.
<wobbo> i will post some more screens.
<Mark_M> my problem is that I still can't figure out why Nautilus is running so many times when I log in
<^Tom> heh - all you people with nvidia cards who complain about broken compiz, if only i had those graphics problems ;)
<wobbo> need to reboot brb
<Mark_M> I searched through all of the hidden directories to see if there could be something starting it...no luck
<Pici> Mark_M: What gives you the impression that its starting multiple times?
<Mark_M> The File Manager window opens and closes multiple times although I never see multiple processes in System Manager
<Mark_M> perhaps it is only one instance running but why would the window be opening and closing multiple times?
<Pici> Do you have any remote shares on your desktop? Perhaps its gvfs bugging out
<Assid> oh man
<Assid> firefox2 is gone?!
<Mark_M> I am only mounting two NTFS volumes on other partitions on the same machine, but I am sharing four directories
<Pici> Hmmm..
<Assid> they seem to be breaking more things than fixing recently
<Mark_M> I don't yet have SAMBA fully configured and the Sharing Folders application is less than complete
<Mark_M> Do you think that it could be the Folder Sharing application Pici?
<Pici> Mark_M: I dont think it would do that.
<Mark_M> Shared Folders that is
<Mark_M> I rebooted, restared X, and relogged in multiple times yesterday since setting those up
<Mark_M> This problem only stared late last night after installing Java, Banshee, Miro, libdvdcss2, and the w32 CODECs
<Assid> err which is that other channel.. where all the developers are conferencing currently?
<Pici> Assid: #ubuntu-classroom
<Assid> you think they will listen to me if i tell them X refuses to shutdown
<Pici> No.
<Pici> In fact, I wouldnt join there unless you want to participate in Developers Week, thats not a general support channel.
<heret1v> my hd died. :-/
<heret1c> my hd died. :-/
<Pici> heret1c: okay?
<heret1c> pici> no.
<Mark_M> Compiz is running but I am afraid to logout and back in
<Assid> you know what
<Assid> i think killing xgl was a ploy
<Assid> to give the guys some breathing room to check all the compiz bug
<Assid> s
<wobbo> ok here is a compilation of screens of the compiz bug: http://www.documentjes.nl/uploads/compizbug.jpg
<Assid> err.. openoffice hyphenation package has messed up my apt
<Assid> and now i cant really install other stuff
<Assid> anyone know how to circumvent this
<heret1c> assid> my hd died. lack of DMA (probably= killed it.:-/
<Assid> wellt
<Assid> good chance its not dead
<Mark_M>  Does anyone know where Gnome looks for startup scripts when someone logs in besides .profile and .bashrc?
<Assid> is it detectable in bios?
<Assid> oh man
<Mark_M> Nautilus runs and terminates 8 consecutive processes everytime I login
<Assid> java doesnt work in firefox3 .. says its installed.. i dont see crap
<heret1c> assid> don'y have the pwd for nios.
<Assid> nios ?
<Assid> heret1c: whose machine are you sitting on? or did you steal it from someone ?!!?
<heret1c> it's a laptop with a broken display. I got it for fishing out the owner's doc%settings after windoze died.
<heret1c> tried running qtparted - won't start.
<Assid> weird
 * heret1c is using the hardy alpha now, btw. ironic, eh?
<Assid> hardy broke it ?!?
<heret1c> apparently.
<Pici> *gasp* an alpha broke something
<Assid> Pici: breaking software is one thing.. hardware!? quite another
<void^> sounds unlikely
<heret1c> pici> even alphas aren't supposed to zap metal.
<Assid> err didnt these guys think before removing firefox2 ?
<ubuntux> hi, i have random lockups in hardy
<ubuntux> how can i troubleshoot them
<Assid> hehe welcome to hardy
<Assid> lol
<ubuntux> i dont know whats causing it
<Mark_M> I haven't checked but I thought both versions were on Hardy
<Assid> i cant get jre to run on firefox 3
<Pici> Assid: Why?
<Assid> dunno.. it says the java6-plugin is installed
<ubuntux> someone?
<heret1c> nothing in /mnt
<Assid> but i dont see it in about:plugins either
<Assid> and i cant do anything with apt.. cause of the openoffice hyphenation package
<Assid> so im stuck :(
<ubuntux> Assid, remove that openoffice package
<Assid> tried didnt let me
<wobbo> Anyone recognizing this problem: http://www.documentjes.nl/uploads/compizbug.jpg i have had it since 7.04, and still 8.04 a4 has it. On 4 machines with Nvidia (agp and pci) 6*** and 78**
<ubuntux> Assid, use synaptic
<ubuntux> as root
<Assid> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us_2.3-5_all.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/myspell/dicts/hyph_en_US.dic', which is also in package openoffice.org-hyphenation
<Mark_M> apparently the Java plug-in installer puts it where it expects FF to be and not where it actually is
<Assid> and if i try to remove it.. it says i cant
<Assid> Mark_M: FF2 was removed
<ubuntux> assid, go to broken packages in synaptic and right click that package and select remove
<Assid> ubuntux: doesnt show as installed shows as needs to be installed
<ubuntux> and if you right click there?
<Assid> ubuntux: mark for installation !?!
<Assid> im comfortale with apt-get and that doesnt let me do squat either
<ubuntux> strange, i did manage to remove it that way
<Mark_M> Didn't know that Assid
<Assid> http://assid.pastebin.com/d363f09be
<Assid> there.. thats what i had to do to get rid of it
<SecretLine> Assid did you search it by internet?
<Assid> search what SecretLine?
<SecretLine> there are some fix to it
<Assid> i just removed it for now.. till the packages FIX themselves
<ubuntux> thats the way :)
<SecretLine> i prefer fix it by other way, and when the packages are fixed
<SecretLine> remove old ones
<Assid> nah then you gotta keep track of your changes
<Pici> I perfer it when the developers fix the packages, rather than when they fix themselves.
<heret1c> blast.
<SecretLine> it will take time, so i fix it first, then i apply fixed packages from developers
<ubuntux> so how do i troubleshoot my lockup problem?
<void^> ff3+java works, you have to fix the java+libxcb issue though
<Assid> say what?
<Assid> doesnt show up in about:plugins
<void^> well, i ln'd the plugin into ff3's plugin directory.
<Assid> and wheres that
<Mark_M> had to go back now
<Mark_M> java and ff
<Mark_M> the java plugin installer expects to put the plugins in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<kdub> how do you downgrade back to firefox 2?
<Mark_M> but firefox is really in /usr/lib/firfox-3.0b3
<Assid> you dont
<kdub> :-[
<Mark_M> I believe that you have to move the plugins from /usr/lib/firefox/plugins to the equivalent directory under firefox-3.0b3
<Mark_M> I have'nt tried it yet but I am going to in a minute
<Mark_M> I am using Chatzilla so I have to logoff
<Pici> You could always symlink them over if you want a quick fix
<Mark_M> brb and let you know if it works
<Mark_M> that works too
<Mark_M> actually it is a better solution for when firefox ends up in /usr/lib
<Mark_M>  /usr/lib/firefox that is
<Assid> hrmm
<Assid> they shuld fix it
<kdub> any ideas on how to fix this then? http://imagebin.ca/view/vNsaPtH.html
<Assid> meanwhile im stuck without language-support-en  firefox-2  mozilla-firefox-locale-en-gb  openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us   language-support-translations-en  language-support-writing-en
<Pici> I'm not sure what you're expecting, this always happens.
<Assid> i know
<Assid> you gotta remove all those packages
<Pici> kdub: Whats the issue?
<Pici> Assid: I'm just going to wait until they're fixed.
<Assid> yeah.. same here
<Mark_M> restarting ff to see if the symlinks worked
<void^> with regards to ff3, i only hope they fix up that address bar dropdown.. it's extremely sluggish
<kdub> Pici: the giant, weird text and icons
<Pici> kdub: Right click on the toobar, go to customize and check the status of the 'use small icons' checkbox, try toggling it
<kdub> theyre still really pixelated though
<Assid> Pici:  does your X stop fine when you want to logout/shutdown/restart
<Pici> Assid: I dont remember.
<Mark_M> Well the java test completed in FF3b3 but it did not display dancing Duke
<Mark_M> I wasn't prompted to install the plugin so I am close
<Mark_M> I'll have to search more for an answer
<Mark_M> I thought I was on to something
<regel> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=687413&highlight=java+hardy
<regel> spamzilla's post
<regel> that did it for me
<Mark_M> flash seems to work though
<dfgas> is hardy still alpha?
<Unksi> yes
<dfgas> k
<Unksi> alpha 4 atm
<Mark_M> The Java plugin fix from the Ubuntu foums worked for me
<keong> hi, can i ask ubuntu question here?
<Mark_M> ask away
<keong> i installed gusty at my laptop. however, my screen get in black color under startup screen. it revert to normal color after login. how to fix it?
<Assid> im gonna wait for the packages
<Mark_M> Do you mean that the screen goes black for a bit until everything loads after logging in?
<Mark_M> Is the black sceen displayed before the login screen or background once the system comes up
<keong> yes, the screen goes black at startup screen (enter username). but get into normal color after i login to system.
<Mark_M> Ah I had this during fast user switching yesterday
<Mark_M> You can hit <alt>-s and that will bring up your login screen
<Mark_M> or just type your user name and password
<Mark_M> in the black screen
<Mark_M> There is a bug open on this issue and a workaround
<Mark_M> let me see if I can find the work around
<keong> the screen act will goes to normal color after login. it just weird if everytime like this :P
<Mark_M> You want to open up /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom as root
<Mark_M> sudo gedit /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom
<Mark_M> go to the [daemon] section and type in
<Mark_M> AlwaysRestartServer=true
<Mark_M> then enter a new line with
<Mark_M> RemoteGreeter=/usr/lib/gdm/gdmgreeter
<Mark_M> save, close gedit, and hit <ctrl><alt><bksp> to restart Xserver
<Mark_M> that should do it
<keong> ok i am done for this setting. will test this after this question :P
<Mark_M> if you want search in the Hardy Developer Forum for the AlwaysRestartServer=true string to read the discussion
<Mark_M> I am too lazy to look it up for you
<keong> this regarding my sound. my sound will back to the loudest volume on everytime i reboot system.
<Mark_M> That fix made it go away with my nVidia card every time I logged out
<Mark_M> check your sound preferences
<Mark_M> System>Preferences>Sound
<Mark_M> set your mixer device to ALSA
<Mark_M> open up the mixer and set the volume to the desired level
<Mark_M> logout and back in to see if it sticks
<keong> u mean the sound playback? or default mixer track?
<Mark_M> Default mixer
<Mark_M> I;m less sure on this solution
<mrtimdog> Just having a problem with compiz and autohidden panels in gnome. They're difficult to unhide!
<keong> hello mark. soli to tell u tat the problem still there
<Mark_M> the sound or black screen problem
<keong> yes
<keong> both
<Mark_M> darn
<Mark_M> I wasn't so sure on the sound problem, but I had the exact same problem with the black screen
<Mark_M> the fix I told you solved it
<Mark_M> go into System>Administration>Login Window
<Mark_M> Change your login screen and see if that helps...just a guess though
<Mark_M> it doesn't hurt anything
<Mark_M> I would remove those two lines from your gdm.conf-custom file too
<Mark_M> since they didn't do anything
<keong> okie. i shall give a try. thank u so much for the help :P
<keong> appreciate it :P
<Mark_M> no problem, I hope it helps
<keong> i am trying to setup ubuntu at my new laptop acer 4520. seem to be quite a lot trouble :P
<Mark_M> same here
<keong> u use same model oso?
<Assid> why cant the usplash use the same resolution as X does?
<Assid> 1024x768 looks horrible for high res. monitors
<Assid> but then if you move a higher version on a lower res.. that looks sucky
<Assid> it should be configurable!
 * Assid thinks its usplash (whatever the loader is)
<Mark_M> My usplash is 1280x1024
<Assid> which us usplash again?
<Mark_M> I recall tweaking a config file yesterday that bumped it up.  There were only two parameters in there for X and Y resolution
<Mark_M> I think there is a Gnome applet to change the usplash and various parameters.  Search the repository or the Gnome web site.
<Mark_M> I had it on Gutsy but not on this Hardy installation.  I'll probably put it back on just to muck with the usplash
<Mark_M> Does anyone know what scripts are executed after login besides .profile and .bashrc?
<Mark_M> I need to find out why Nautilus is being executed 8 times when I login.  Sorry for asking this again.
<Assid> where mate ?
<Mark_M> Where what Assid?
<Mark_M> I just got hit with 65 new updates while adding some codecs for Banshee
<Mark_M> Was this due to a new repository being added or did Ubuntu push out a slew of updates?
<jmi> Should I be reporting bugs like "libnet-upnp-perl has no installation candidate" yet or is it still too early in the release cycle?
<fidelio> Hi everybody.  Any expert on Synce?
<Assid> jmi: wait 2 days
<jmi> Assid: Cheers
<Assid> but thwen i could be wrong.. normally id wait 24 hours
<Assid> err.. is this site going decently fast for you guys?
<Assid> http://www.chinajapantraders.com/
<Mark_M> Hey Assid have you been it with an upgrade yet?  I just was prompted to update 65 packages while adding some codecs for Banshee.
<Assid> Mark_M: my apt was broken till this evening
<Mark_M> Although my sources.list has not changed since about 1.5 hours ago, I am suspect that they may be from the ugly repository
<Assid> i finally reinstalled the applications which was causing synaptic to partial update
<fidelio> New to Linux....Started 48h ago with ubuntu 6.0.. how do yiu get your phone/device recognized on USB port?
<Mark_M> aah
<Assid> fidelio: and your on hardy1?!?!
<Assid> hrmm phone.. thats something i havent figured out yet
<Assid> we need better phone suport
<TrXuk> G16X-51051
<TrXuk> whoops :P
<Pici> fidelio: Is there a reason you are using Hardy? Its not meant for new users
<Assid> Mark_M: oh man 106 updates here :(
<Raspberry> and my sound still doesn't work :p
<Mark_M> ah they did push out an update
<Assid> 10 mins more of my life gone waste
<jmi> Assid: Site seems fast enough to me, if a little light on content
<Assid> jmi: cool thanks
<fidelio> what is meant for new user then?
<Mark_M> must be alpha 5 or beta 1
<Assid> yeah still under development
<Mark_M> maybe the Nautilus fix will be in
<Raspberry> fidelio: Ubuntu Gutsy 7.10
<Assid> "maybe"
<fidelio> 6.0, 7.0, 8.0 don't cross talk?
<fidelio> different OS?
 * Assid changed the way he codes
<Raspberry> fidelio: they do ... but they don't share the same software versions
<Mark_M> Assid to you use Banshee?
<Pici> fidelio: 8.04 is is in alpha status right now, its not ready for end-user use.
<Mark_M> Hell it isn't read for us to use it
<Assid> Mark_M: nope
<Pici> fidelio: I suggest you install 7.10 if you want the latest version.
<Raspberry> nope, it's not... my sound still doesn't work :P
<Raspberry> I might reinstall :)  Just because sound WAS working in Alpha4 :P
<Mark_M> I love being on the bleeding edge
<Assid> who doesnt!
<Assid> for a desktop .. bleeding edge rocks
<Assid> for servers.. well.. not really
<Mark_M> just curious because Banshee doesn't see to owrk for me
<fidelio> Thanks Pici...what's wrong with 6.0? and how do I upgrade to 7.0 without loosing my stuff?
<Assid> Mark_M: dont listen to much music.. rhythmbox otherwise
<Pici> fidelio: What version are you running now?
<Assid> i should load it up
<Raspberry> fidelio: you've only been on Linux for 2 days -- how much "stuff" do you have?
<Mark_M> Rythmbox works
<Mark_M> time to update
<fidelio> didn't sleep in 48h
<Assid> yeah i got mine updating as we speak
<Mark_M> funny that the updates hit as I was adding codecs to Banshee
 * Raspberry is updating here too
<fidelio> pici 6.0
<Raspberry> 6.0
<Assid> you guys are eating my bandwith!
<Raspberry> ?
<Pici> fidelio: Then you'd have to upgrade to 6.10 then 7.04 then 7.10.
<Raspberry> fidelio: from the command line do a update-manager -d
<Pici> !upgrade | fidelio
<Raspberry> right?
<ubotu> fidelio: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Raspberry> yeah, read that ^^^
<Pici> fidelio: Regular support is in #ubuntu not #ubuntu+1
<Assid> any of you guys do j2me development?
<fidelio> ok Pici...
<Mark_M> hope my nautilus startup problem goes away
<Assid> if you really want to find bugs. give me 20 mins with a box. i;ll crash it in atleast 5 different ways
<Assid> lol
<Raspberry> I'm having interesting Video latency issues :)
<mEck0> Hi! when I close my laptop lid or something like that which sends acpi events, X crashes and I can
<Assid> Raspberry: put off your monitor.. problem solved
<Mark_M> Bloody Banshee
<mEck0> opps, dont finished, ... and I can't do anything
<Raspberry> once a screen saver kicks on ... or I run the machine for an hour ... moving windows and scrolling in firefox gets really choppy... and I have Visual Effects set to NONE
<Assid> anyone here tried to work a trendnet TEW-424UB ?
<Mark_M> Maybe the new ubuntu-docs will say 8.04 now
<Raspberry> aren't they supposed to be in a feature freeze this week?
<Raspberry> starting this week
<Mark_M> That's why they pushed out these changes to give us time to bang on them
<Raspberry> yeah but they gotta start fixing things :P  not breaking Other things ;)
<Assid> haha
<Assid> good luck
<Assid> im still waitin for my X to shut down without me requiring to CTRL ALT backspace
<Raspberry> I know that's why I moved up to 8.04 ... because they flagged MESA library issues as WONT FIX in 7.10
<Pici> Lots of KDE updates... I don't even use KDE....
<Mark_M> hence the reason for the content freeze
<Assid> anytone else have this issue
<Raspberry> Assid: maybe you have a stuck app
<Mark_M> I moved for the new sound system and hope that they would fix the quickcam drivers
<Pici> Assid: I actually couldn't use ctrl-alt-backspace to restart X, it would just hang.
<Mark_M> still applying changes
<Mark_M> about half done
<Raspberry> 75% done with applying pdates here
<Mark_M> new kernel means I have to rebuild it with my tweaked drivers
<Raspberry> I didn't see a new kernel
<Raspberry> -8 isn't it?
<Raspberry> that's been out for at least 24hrs already
<Mark_M> looks like new nvidia drivers too
<Raspberry> -8 is what broke my audio drivers :)
<Mark_M> fix for the GLX_EXT issue?
<Raspberry> update is done
<Mark_M> reboot?
<Raspberry> 77 packages .. and it's not recommending a reboot
<Mark_M> strange
<Raspberry> yeah
<Mark_M> I will have to at least restart X
<Raspberry> I think I'll use some of my windows instincts and reboot anyway
<Assid> there are nvidia updates?
<Raspberry> I have an intel card
<Mark_M> actually reboot with new nvidia drivers
<Mark_M> yeah nvidia-new
<Raspberry> I'll have to reboot and then build the new alsa modules
<Raspberry> bbiab
<Mark_M> see ya
<Raspberry> i k now you can't wait until I'm back :p
<Mark_M> HOpefully you will be back soon
<Mark_M> Last time this happened I had to rebuild
<Mark_M> but then again I had a USB device fail in the middle of the upgrade
<Assid> mines applying the new updates now
<Mark_M> I'm still unpacking debs
<Assid> 50% done
<Assid> 106 packages
<Assid> 60
<Mark_M> better start shutting down some apps upgrade slowing
<Raspberry> nope sound is still broken :P
<tdoggette> I'm running Hardy x64 of the repository, and I've got no java applet support. What's the best way to get this working?
<kbrooks> are there any new features in 8.04
<mnemonic_> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing
<mnemonic_> Some more here: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy
<mnemonic_> I can't partition my system using the Ubuntu installer (or no parted based system for that matter) because parted only says 'Error: Can't have overlapping partitions.'. fdisk works fine, fdisk -l output here: http://nopaste.php-quake.net/17269
<mnemonic_> My hardy installation doesn't boot without acpi=off, while my gutsy did just fine without it - there is a bug filed about it, however with acpi=off my network card isn't recognized. Any hints?
<Assid> man
<Assid> i wish they will fix the crazy lcd issues
<Assid> my brightness goes up and down like a yoyo
<Lumooja> is there a specific forum where i search for reported bugs, so i dont' report them twice?
<Assid> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Lumooja> k thanks
<swpalmer> Some recent update has broken printing for me (both to my printer and PDF files) .. jobs just end up in "Stopped" state and I don't know why.  Where should I look for clues?
<Pici> Is there anything in /var/log/cups/ ?
<swpalmer> Ah, yes.. error_log states "Job stopped due to filter errors."
<Assid> damn
<swpalmer> "PID 7150 (/usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops) stopped with status 1!"
<Assid> i got a pdf file which i created by printing to cups/pdf
<Assid> and now a person on windows cant see that pdf
<swpalmer> "PID 7148 (/usr/lib/cups/filter/pdftops) stopped with status 1!"
<Assid> anyone know whats up why they cant see it?
<jmi> Assid: Can you read the PDF (i.e. do you know it printed properly)?
<Assid> jmi: on my machine.. which made the pdf yes
<Assid> i was gonna try it on my laptop.. but the desktop is off now
<jmi> Hmmn. Don't have any Windows boxes handy, but I'm using a Mac just now. I can take a look if you want?
<Assid> dont have the file atm.. its on my desktop
<jmi> Ahh, OK
<PulsatingQuasar> hey
<PulsatingQuasar> what happend to compiz?
<Assid> what abt it ?
<Assid> jmi between the mac and linux box. which one do you personally prefer?
<PulsatingQuasar> is there an intermediary solution to get it going again?
<jmi> Assid: Umm, neither. Both are UNIX-y, so I'm happy with either.
<jmi> Got 2 desktops (the G4 I'm using just now) and a Shuttle running 8.04a that I'm trying to get Myth running on
<Razor21> hi, i've got a slight problem with Hardy and power management (perhaps related to anacron)
<Razor21> even if the AC is connected, the kernel thinks the battery is discharging
<Razor21> anybody with the same problem, or does it comes from my laptop?
<Pici> Razor21: I havent had that problem on my ThinkPad.
<Razor21> I keep getting this in my syslog :
<Razor21> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56541/
<Raspberry> ok
<Raspberry> so I fixed my sound problem
<Raspberry> whatever the hardy alsa updates were totally thrashed my sound card
<Raspberry> it wouldn't play sound AT AL
<Raspberry> At aLL...  reboots wouldn't fix it -- nothing ....  So I booted off the alpha4 live CD that I knew had worked...
<Raspberry> it didn't work anymore either
<MagicFab> Using Hardy a4, can't find "Connet to server..." in nautilus. Where has it gone ?
<nemo> MagicFab: hardy is ditching gnomevfs
<nemo> thank god
<Raspberry> so I tested the audio cable... it worked with my stereo... I tested the speakers -- they worked... so I booted into windows just to see if the hardware had failed...
<Raspberry> the sound worked in windows...  I booted back into Linux and sound worked again
<Raspberry> I've NEVER seen that behavior before
<nemo> MagicFab: well, more like *gnome* is ditching gnomevfs ;)
<Raspberry> I've probably build alsa modules and rebooted about 15-20 times in the last 12 hours
 * nemo shrugs
<nemo> glad you got it working.
<nemo> Raspberry: did you file a bug with your HW combo?
<MagicFab> nemo, tx. Now I remember seing that fly by me.  Too bad that GUI is gone too
<Raspberry> I have to look through the existing 1400 bugs and see if it already exists
<nemo> MagicFab: well, it never worked right, so I'm not sorry
<nemo> there does need to be a good gui though
<MagicFab> nemo, ssh:// works just fine for me - and yes, it's much better :)
<nemo> MagicFab: Samba over gnomevfs was the worst of the bunch IMO
<nemo> ssh was usable.
<murshed> hi
<nemo> MagicFab: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=509600
<ubotu> Gnome bug 509600 in general "Need network: backend implementation" [Major,New]
<nemo> MagicFab: that one mildly annoys me
<Assid> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/python-apt_0.7.4ubuntu5_i386.deb: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Assid>  
<nemo> hm. I wish linking to remote dirs was more convenient too
<nemo> Assid: that isn't going to be useful without the info before :)
<nanonyme> what's up with Hardy?
<wobbo> the compiz bug i refered to earlyer (http://www.documentjes.nl/uploads/compizbug.jpg) has to do with the human theme, all other themes don't have this problem.
<nemo> hm. I created a link on desktop to ssh://server/home/nemo
<nemo> when I doubleclick on it, it 1) creates a mount of of sftp://server/  (the root dir, not /home/nemo)
<nemo> 2) crashes when I close the nautilus window that pops up to /home/nemo
<nemo> interesting
<Assid> it aint updated nemo
<nemo> ... kills nautilus I mean
<Assid> packages being updated apparently
<Assid> nanonyme: explain?
<nemo> Assid: yeeeeeah. and why it hasn't updated would be related to some prior error probably :-p
<nemo> which one would need the full log for
<nanonyme> Assid, i was just asking: are there any issues with it
<nanonyme> currently
<nanonyme> known issues
<Assid> nemo: didnt know apt logs :|
<scizzo-> don't think that ssh://server/home/nemo/ is the right syntax really. You should try to use ssh://username@server:/home/nemo/
<Assid> nanonyme: new updates rolled out..so i guess give it a day or 2
<scizzo-> or something like that
<nanonyme> ah
<nanonyme> Assid, yeah, i was mostly asking about the current status :)
<Assid> http://assid.pastebin.com/m34e69598
<Assid> here you go
<Assid> brbr
<Assid> nemo: check that url
<Assid> brb
<nemo> looks like I just ran into this error, myself...
<nemo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/gvfs/+bug/187200
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 187200 in gvfs "gvfsd-sftp crashed with SIGSEGV in g_data_input_stream_read_line()" [Medium,Triaged]
<nemo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-central/+bug/85860
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 85860 in python-central "Update crash in packages python2.5" [Low,Invalid]
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> the new update-manager update give me error:  /var/cache/apt/archives/python-apt_0.7.4ubuntu5_i386.deb: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<nemo> oh. Assid disappeared
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> why it's invalid?
<nemo> that bug?
<nemo> yeah, was tagged invalid for another reason
<nemo> seemed like a similar bug though
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> nemo, i couldn't updgrade anything do to that error
<nemo> oh. um. you're Assid?
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> once pycentral broke, update-manager breaks
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> no
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> Assid is a name?
<Assid> heya
<Assid> okay .. seriously.. the loads on my lappy stays too high even just for compiz
<Assid> and if i access the appearance preferances, cpu goes nuts
* crimsun_ changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Yes, python-central is broken. | Welcome to #ubuntu+1 "Home of the Hardy Heron" | dapper/edgy/feisty/gutsy in #ubuntu | If you are here to ask questions such as "what repositories do i use?", "is hardy going to break for me?", update without checking what is to be updated, or do not know how to resolve dependencies with apt, DO NOT RUN HARDY | Help test LTS upgrade: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTSUpgradesHowto
<nemo> Assid: ah. you're back
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> Assid, u sure there is nothing else cause that?
<nemo> Assid: someone here with same prob I think
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> i do
<nemo> crimsun_: heh. python-central ?
<Assid> [Gutsy]TuTUXG: the appearance preferances has  eaten full cpu since a longggg time
<Assid> maybe 3 weeks
<Assid> or more
<Assid> 5611 root      20   0  160m  67m 8640 S  7.7  8.9   1:55.57 Xorg
<crimsun_> nemo: yes, the latest merge is broken.  As a result, everything using the new Python policy that relies on it is broken.
<nemo> crimsun_: is that what these people are running into ?
<Assid> nemo: yeah
<crimsun_> nemo: with bzr, update-manager, etc.?  Yes.
<Assid> too much cpu usage :(
<nemo> crimsun_: well, Assid linked to a log with "ValueError: error parsing Python-Version attribute
<nemo> "
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> and wine is broken too?
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> this is great
<nemo> [Gutsy]TuTUXG: oh. you got that segfault too?
<nemo> good thing I don't actually use wine
<Assid> i do actually
<Assid> wine has been broken for a while now
<Assid> 3-4 days the very least
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> nemo, yes
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> nemo, wondering if i install the gutsy verion from winehq would work
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> i just wanna test a new game to see if it works with wine
<nemo> haven't found anything worth using Wine for yet..
<mEck0> I got an error while trying to update a package from Update Manager. The package is openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us, and the error message is: "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us_2.3-5_all.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/myspell/dicts/hyph_en_US.dic', which is also in package openoffice.org-hyphenation"
<nemo> I'm happy enough with linux games
<Assid> games?
<nemo> Assid: what else do you use wine for? :)
<Assid> apps
<nemo> like?
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> mEck0, download that package manually and use dpkg -i force to install it
<Assid> dreamweaver/flashfxp/etc.
<nemo> ah.
<nemo> dreamweaver is a PIA
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> i use wine for games only
<Assid> pia?
<nemo> but I suppose if I had to do flash I'd want the official gui
<nemo> thankfully I don't
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> like warhammer
<nemo> Assid: Pain in the Ass - generates crap HTML and has an overblown gui to boot
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> use vbox for other stuff p)
<Assid> nah.. its nice
<nemo> Assid: my web designer coworker uses it as a glorified text editor which is about all it is good for
<nemo> and he still had to muck about with it to keep it from turning XHTML page attributes into camelcase
<nemo> Assid: a good text editor with syntax highlighting and maybe maybe autocomplete is quite superior to dreamweaver
<nemo> I prefer gvim - but some people like using Eclipse web tools
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> how do i solve :dpkg: status database area is locked by another process ?
<Assid> i need my gui editing
<nemo> Assid: oh god. that's the worst part of dreamweaver :(
<nemo> Assid: oh well, nvu and eclipse both have gui editing
<nemo> and do about as good a job as dreamweaver. that is, not well
<Assid> depends on the person
<Assid> nah
<nemo> [Gutsy]TuTUXG: kill the other process? :)
<mEck0> [Gutsy]TuTUXG, is the "hyphen 2.3.orig.tar.gz" from http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/text/openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us the one I need?
<nemo> Assid: person doesn't help if the tool generates tag soup
<Assid> i tried nvu.. has alot of things mssing
<Assid> as for the bloated tags? which ones?
<nemo> Assid: I didn't try it 'cause best HTML tool is a text editor :)
<Assid> i dont see no bloated stuff
<nemo> Assid: bloated tags? I didn't say bloated
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> mEck0, not that, the deb from launchpad
<nemo> where'd you get word bloated from?
<nemo> Assid: generates *crap* layout
<nemo> Assid: bad semantics, div/table happy, the camelcase attribute thing in XHTML was annoying - what was also annoying was there was no provision for switching between the two in dreamweaver
<nemo> Assid: you get better results working below surface, and anyway most stuff these days is a template - you only write it once
<Assid> hrm
<Assid> i dont like templating engines
<Assid> too much overheads
<Assid> but i do something similar to it tho
<Assid> naywyas. brb
<mEck0> [Gutsy]TuTUXG, do you mean the whole openoffice package? because I can't find a package for just the broken package I need on Launchpad
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> mEck0, ok give me a second i find the link for u
<Mark_M> broken computer
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> it's under your /var/cache/apt/archives/ mEck0,
<mEck0> [Gutsy]TuTUXG, ok. should I just run sudo dpkg -i force install "packagename" from there?
<Solarion> mmm.  borked packages
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us_2.3-5_all.deb mEck0
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> ya, u can do that
<mEck0> yeah ok, that was what I was thinking of, thx, will try it now
<Mark_M> I don't have any desktop icons or no menu when I right click.  Is there some program that should be running that provides these features?
<Mark_M> When I was hit with 65 updates today, update-manager didn't fuss over the hypyenatiion package
<Mark_M> Will "sudo rm -rf *" fix everything?
<mEck0> [Gutsy]TuTUXG, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56553/
<Mark_M> Or is 'mv life >/dev/null' better?
<Mark_M> take out the > and replace it with a space
<Mark_M> This package has been broken for a while, it is a known problem
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> mEck0, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4339831&postcount=4
<mEck0> [Gutsy]TuTUXG, thx will try
<Mark_M> What happens when you go to Places>Desktop?
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> Mark_M, it opens a nautilus window of you ~/Desktop folder
<mEck0> [Gutsy]TuTUXG, it seems that its working now. I'm just waiting for some new packages to download. Thx a lot!
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> np
<mEck0> Anyway, does anyone know why they decided to not include openoffice-database with hardy? or is it just temporarily because they are working on it?
<Andre_Gondim> [Gutsy]TuTUXG, http://en.andregondim.eti.br/?p=11
<Andre_Gondim> mEck0, http://en.andregondim.eti.br/?p=11 this can solve your problem
<mEck0> Andre_Gondim, I think its fixed now (will se when the other packages and downloaded..), but thx anyway!
<Andre_Gondim> mEck0, :D
<LimCore> why ubuntu sucks?
<LimCore> about security?
 * LimCore just r00ted his box
<LimCore> shouldnt the new kernel fix user to root vmsplice exploit?
<crimsun_> which new kernel?  The one that was just uploaded (2.6.24-9.15)?
 * danielm updating
<crimsun_> heh, it hasn't even built yet, so unless you plan on {p,s}building it yourself...
<Tuv0k> updates are borked
<Tuv0k> http://pastebin.com/d46a642c6
<Tuv0k> never seen anything like it
<crimsun_> see the topic.
<crimsun_> hint, it's bug 192992.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192992 in python-central "[hardy] pycentral crashed with ValueError in parse_versions()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192992
<crimsun_> here, I'll make it painfully clear.
* crimsun_ changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Yes, python-central is broken (bug #192992). | Welcome to #ubuntu+1 "Home of the Hardy Heron" | dapper/edgy/feisty/gutsy in #ubuntu | If you are here to ask questions such as "what repositories do i use?", "is hardy going to break for me?", update without checking what is to be updated, or do not know how to resolve dependencies with apt, DO NOT RUN HARDY | Help test LTS upgrade: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTSUpgradesHowto
<Tuv0k> sorry
<RyanPrior> Any clue when is gvfs getting support for networking?
<crimsun_> hah!
<crimsun_> python-apt is unconditionally specifying that it needs a byte-compile for Python 2.4
<RyanPrior> Is that why Python is crashing all the time with these new updates?
<crimsun_> see topic.
<crimsun_> I'm looking into it while I'm waiting for the train
<crimsun_> which, well, of course will fail because neither python2.4-minimal nor python2.4 are seeded by default in Hardy.
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> crimsun_, any workaround?
<crimsun_> for python-apt, yes.
<crimsun_> install python2.4, which will pull in python2.4-minimal as well and allow python-apt to install
<crimsun_> ^Wconfigure
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> i have both python2.4 and python2.4-minmal installed already
<heret1c> back
<heret1c> still online?!
<heret1c> ye gods and little fishes
<crimsun_> [Gutsy]TuTUXG: it doesn't resolve update-manager*, as implied above.
<crimsun_> [Gutsy]TuTUXG: it only affects python-apt
<rsk> hey i think my locales broke
<rsk> i can't write swedish charcters anymore, only in firefox.
<rsk> locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
<rsk> locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory
<rsk> locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<rsk> 8<
<rsk> how do i reconfigure my locales?
<rsk> or fix them somehow
<sn0> rsk try sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<rsk> ok
<sn0> anyone else using today's daily? it has been sitting at 82% "scanning the mirror" for a while now
<rsk> ok that fixed it.
<rsk> thanks
<sn0> nps
<sn0> there we go, disconnected cable and plugged it back in, working now
<Dr_willis> hit it with a hammer
#ubuntu+1 2008-02-19
<picard_pwns_kirk> openoffice crashes whenever I try to print a document to a CUPS server, terminal output: http://pastebin.com/m2e2b050
<picard_pwns_kirk> (i386)
<picard_pwns_kirk> file a bug?
<Tuv0k> bug #192992
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192992 in python-central "[hardy] pycentral crashed with ValueError in parse_versions()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192992
<LimCore> linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic  is still ownable by vmsplice exploit. is it ok?
<crimsun_> sigh.  That kernel is not in hardy.
<crimsun_> and, as I implied earlier, neither of the versions in hardy are vulnerable.
<LimCore> I wonder when this will be back ported to 7.10 then
<crimsun_> to answer your off-topic question, however, the version in gutsy-security is not vulnerable to the appropriate CVEs.
<crimsun_> note that both gutsy-updates and gutsy-security contain the fixed package(s).
<crimsun_> linux-source-2.6.22 | 2.6.22-14.52 | gutsy-security | source, all
<crimsun_> linux-source-2.6.22 | 2.6.22-14.52 | gutsy-updates | source, all
<LimCore> 2.6.22-14.52   in gutsy is the same as from 7.10
<LimCore> is it?
<Mark_Milliman> Does Hardy have a desktop manager that should be running?
<crimsun_> LimCore: 7.10 == gutsy, yes.
<Mark_Milliman> I don't have any desktop icons, context menu on the desktop, or File Manager when opening Places>Desktop.
<Mark_Milliman> for fear of being a noob (I just don't use IRC much anymore) how do I send a message to a person without opening a private chat window?
<Mark_Milliman> compiz is running along with my panels but nothing else on the desktop.
<Mark_Milliman> I can't even change my wallpaper
<spudratic0> ? how stable is hardy
<spudratic0> at this momment
<spudratic0> has to be more stable than 7.10
<bobesponja> I can't install or remove anything because of pythin-central bug, is there a way around this?
<sn0> bobesponja the bug 192992 has a workaround in the comments, but i guess there will be a perm update/fix soon
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192992 in python-central "[hardy] pycentral crashed with ValueError in parse_versions()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192992
<bobesponja> sn0: thanks, what workaround? I tried the one here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/i386/python-apt/0.7.4ubuntu4 but it didn't fix it
<sn0> bobesponja what happens? you need to pin the package in /etc/apt/preferences also then try apt-get/aptitude update
<bobesponja> sn0: I did that
<bobesponja> sn0: and I still get the same error
<sn0> bobesponja strange, could you add that to the bugreport
<bobesponja> sn0: ok
<sn0> bobesponja it would be useful to note is this a fresh install from a daily, or upgraded etc
<sn0> im trying fix here too on today's daily
<bobesponja> sn0: I've just upgraded to hardy, everything went fine exept for this
<sn0> fix works here, but fresh install
<crimsun_> to be clear, that's not a fix
<sn0> sorry fix was the wrong word, i understand its a temp workaround crimsun_
<crimsun_> well, not really a surprise.  /var/lib/pycentral/delayed-pkgs is zero-byte.
<DanaG> OOooooh, look at HP Japan's wallpapers:  http://h50146.www5.hp.com/products/portables/personal/zen_wallpaper/
<Dr_willis_> DanaG,  how zen-full
<Dr_willis_> :)
<DanaG> The colors are nice, though.
<Dr_willis_> ill stick with my wallpaper i grabbed from the national geographic site :)
<Dr_willis_> Gotta have a nice 'safe' collection of 'faimly friendly' wallpaper.
<DanaG> I'm using the background from the "Coming Storm" GDM theme.
<DanaG> What's with the quote marks?
<Dr_willis_> ' " '"'' '' ''"  morse code. :)
<picard_pwns_kirk> ..-.-...-.-.-...--..---...
<picard_pwns_kirk> -.-
<Dr_willis_> One dose not want the wife and kids to find the anime paper
<Dr_willis_> bbl
<picard_pwns_kirk> mmkay
<DanaG> I don't use anime characters as wallpaper; frankly, I'd find it kind of embarassing, for some reason.
<bobesponja> sn0: do you know how I can undo the "fix" so I remove the python-central fix and get back the old one given that I can't install or remove anything?
<bobesponja> or will the "real fix" fix both case anyway?
<DanaG> I try to avoid installing anything I haven't read changelogs for.
<bobesponja> DanaG: ok then you must install ubuntu in a month then :)
<DanaG> No, I read changelogs as packages come out in update-manager.
<DanaG> Hmm, 70 updates, zero changelogs.
<crimsun_> got it
<crimsun_> pyversion's parse_versions() fails to handle a string that is passed pkg info, ala vstring is 'python:Versions=2.4'
<emgent> crimsun_, see query :P
<crimsun_> so, now it's down to whether pkgprepare() should sanitise strings of the above type and only pass in, say, '2.4' or '2.4, 2.5'
<crimsun_> I think I'll temporarily hack parse_versions() to handle it.
<crimsun_> Matthias can kill me later.  :=)
<bofh80> ok fixed the python error by simply pinning the version as advised in the bug. great stuff :)
<bofh80> now could anyone tell me why my nvidia driver has died? :(
<bofh80> i've had to switch back to NV, i used nvidia-glx-new (using restricted driver manager / now hardware manager) but apparently X doesn't seen nvidia driver at all
<bofh80> oh and hardware manager doesn't list it anymore either
<DanaG> Hmm, I just downloaded the SAME version from nvidia's site, and installed it the manual way.
<DanaG> Installing the same version means you won't have to disable lrm-manager.
<RAOF> I just ran OpenArena on nouveau :P
 * DanaG wonders which he'd be better with: ATI Mobility Radeon HD2600 or NVIDIA GeForce Go 8600.
<RAOF> ATI.  It'll have better free drivers faster.
<ionstorm> nvidia
<RAOF> Nouveau doesn't really handle nv5x at the moment.
<ionstorm> nouveau any good?
<DanaG> wtf?  I press ctrl-a, I get just the letter 'a'.
<RAOF> Better than nv for everything < nv50
<DanaG> Then I press it again while still holding 'ctrl', and I get ctrl-a.
<DanaG> WTF?
<RAOF> *Substantially* better than nv on many cards.
<ionstorm> is it better than nvidia glx new
<RAOF> On my nv4B, nouveau's 2d is as fast or faster than the blob.
<RAOF> Since there isn't really any 3d to speak of, that makes it better than the blob.  Unless you want 3d, at which point nouveau's 3d support is blocked while gallium is in development.
<DanaG> Two things I hope for by summer:
<DanaG> Midrange ATI 3xxx series cards for laptops, and drivers (either open or closed; doesn't matter too much to me) better than nvidia's.
<DanaG> Xorg is being buggy -- I pressed CTRL+(a,a,a) and got the letter 'a' twice before select-all happened.
<RAOF> I don't think the latter's likely; nvidia's blob is really quite good, especially compared to fglrx.  If you compare free drivers though, the ati will likely win easily.
<DanaG> I'll just be glad to be rid of the screen flickering and the (rare) hard-lockups.
<ionstorm> https://launchpad.net/~raof/+archive
<ionstorm> i see your repo
<ionstorm> hehe
<RAOF> No 3d support in there, although I'm considering it.
<ionstorm> 3d support would be nice
<RAOF> But basically there's no reason to ever use nv on < nv50.
<ionstorm> i got a nv34
<ionstorm> how is the support
<RAOF> Should be good.  You may even have 3d support.
<RAOF> (But not with my packages, you'd need to build a mesa branch yourself).
<RAOF> You also get shiny new bicubic filtering for Xv.
<ionstorm> where do I find info on building/installing
<RAOF> Pretty much nowhere, sadly.
<RAOF> You can install the X drivers from my PPA.
<RAOF> Building the mesa branch is actually rather easy.
<RAOF> You get this branch (http://cgit.freedesktop.org/nouveau/mesa/log/?h=gallium-0.1) of mesa, and build it with "make linux-dri-$(ARCH) DRI_DIRS=nouveau".
<DanaG> Do you think the ATI drivers will be good by summertime?
<RAOF> DanaG: Depends on what drivers you're thinking of.  Radeon/radeonhd sound like they should do decent 2d accel reasonably soon.  As for the 3d support, probably not so much.
<DanaG> Dang.
<DanaG> Well, are the closed-source drivers at least usable?
<RAOF> I've heard it said that if gallium was finished right now, and you had 3 good developers working on it full time, 3d support for nv50 would take at least 6 months.  I'd expect r600 support to take about that time, too.
<RAOF> The fglrx drivers are getting better, yes.
<DanaG> I'll make the actual purchasing decision around summer time.
<tumbleweed__> get nvidia
<tumbleweed__> plain and simple
<tumbleweed__> it's less of a pain in the ass
<RAOF> tumbleweed__: The question is: for how long?
<tumbleweed__> it is for now
<tumbleweed__> no point worrying about what might be
<RAOF> How about if you're buying in 6 months' time, as the question was :)
<spr0k3t> my only recomendation... if you want smashing fantastic 3D to play hard core games, get a decent nvidia that is well supported by the drivers in the repo.
<chrisb_> i agree
<chrisb_> my ati doesn't have driver support
<spr0k3t> if you don't have a real need to do hardcore 3D, some of the latest Intel graphics chipsets are damn nice... and open.
<RAOF> But really, if you want to play hard core games, get a Wintendo.  Linux driver support doesn't matter very much.
<RAOF> The group who have to actually worry are people (like me) who do a little casual gaming, some WoW, etc in wine.  Hard core gamers use Windows.
 * tumbleweed__ nods
<spr0k3t> I've got a board with built in 965 graphics that handles every bit of 3D I throw at it from things like compiz... granted it's not the best for FPS type games... but damn good for everything else.
<RAOF> My friend with an integrated Intel chipset is always envious about how much better WoW looks on this nvidia laptop when we play together.
<spr0k3t> RAOF: which chipset though?
<RAOF> It's a year-old macbook.  What's that? :)
<spr0k3t> the 915 and 935 aren't that great.
<spr0k3t> that would be a 915 if it uses the intel chips
<DanaG> I do gaming in Windows, but not any in Linux.
<RAOF> Ah.  So it's one of the crappy old intels?
<spr0k3t> yeah
<DanaG> Big stopper: it doesn't get along with PulseAudio.
<spr0k3t> DanaG: the intel chips?
<DanaG> Wine, I mean.  Sorry, I didn't specify what 'that' referred to.
<spr0k3t> s'ok
<RAOF> Wine needs to learn that the default ALSA device is the default for a reason.
<spr0k3t> I'm still trying to figure out a reason to use wine for my needs.
<Andre_Gondim> does anyone have problem with python-apt_0.7.4ubuntu5_i386.deb, how to solve?
<VanDyke> I have that problem
<VanDyke> and I also have a problem with firefox crashing on howtoforge.com
 * DanaG doesn't have that problem because he hasn't tried to install that update -- no changelog == I don't install.
<DanaG> Bwahahahahaha>/dev/null
<VanDyke> lawl\
<ionstorm> hey check this out http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56581/
<ionstorm> I cant install update-manager in hardy
<DanaG> Hmm, anybody here use HP business notebooks?
<DanaG> I'm curious how well they work ... for example, working wattage reporting is a big thing.
<AtomicSpark> always people in here but nobody talks. interesting.
<ethana2> that's how IRC goes..
<ethana2> ^_^
<AtomicSpark> has anyone successfully got hardy running in KVM? the install is abnormally slow and then when i log in, it just shows the background and my mouse. :\
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> i like the new top-panel pull down animation and the pulse when u press firefox
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> anyone knows how do they implement those effects?
<AtomicSpark> desktop effects?
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> not compiz
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> there are some effects make the login process looks much smoother
<AtomicSpark> hmm. i haven't gotten hardy to work so i wouldnt know :P
<ionstorm> i have a problem with nvidia-glx-new with the new hardy kernel but not 2.6.24-7-generic
<ionstorm> do I need to remove 2.6.24-7-generic and reinstall glx-new for it to work?
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> how to disable tracker at login?
<ionstorm> sessions
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> gnome-seesion-properties?
<Mark_Milliman> update-manager should take you to the -8 kernel
<Mark_Milliman> use the nvidia-new driver
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> already disable it under there
<Mark_Milliman> you will have to make a symbolic link to get glx to work
<Mark_Milliman> I am using the -8 kernel with the nvidia-new drivers and everything is working great
<Mark_Milliman> compiz is flying around nicely
 * slackern stabs his ati card :P
<Mark_Milliman> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=698805 explains how to get the restricted nVidia drivers working
<Mark_Milliman> you will obviously have to restart X after the change
<Mark_Milliman> I just need to get my desktop back
<Mark_Milliman> I posted a query in the Ubuntu Forums but there is no response yet
<Mark_Milliman> anyone have their desktop disappear?  Wallpaper, desktop icons, right-click/context menu, and Places>Desktop all don't work.
<AtomicSpark> i just joined
<AtomicSpark> good job mark
<Mark_Milliman> np Atomic
<Mark_Milliman> I had the nVidia driver problem yesterday morning
<Mark_Milliman> Saturday morning really
<Mark_Milliman> days are going together
<AtomicSpark> the forum layout is odd :\
<Mark_Milliman> Some how the schema of the %gconf.xml file for the desktop was corrupted
<Mark_Milliman> I fixed it but I think I killed a process that starts the Nautilus desktop
<Mark_Milliman> I agree on the forums
<Mark_Milliman> ...but this is an alpha
<Mark_Milliman> should there be some sort of Nautilus daemon running when Gnome starts after login?
<ionstorm> Mark_Milliman, thans for the tip for glx-new
<AtomicSpark> hmm
<AtomicSpark> i would agree
<AtomicSpark> since gnome by default uses the nautilus file manager
<AtomicSpark> :P
<Mark_Milliman> gotta get that eye candy working ionstorm
<ionstorm> the tut says cd /usr/lib/xorg/modules/
<ionstorm> I dont have the dir
<ionstorm> rofl
<AtomicSpark> lawl
<ionstorm> nm was still in a chroot
<AtomicSpark> thats happened to me before
 * heret1c returns
<ionstorm> brb
<heret1c> h'm-
<heret1c> ubuntu@ubuntu:/mnt$ uptime
<heret1c>  06:07:40 up 13:38,  7 users,
<AtomicSpark> ?
<heret1c> 7 users?
<AtomicSpark> for?
<heret1c> running hardy from cd.
<AtomicSpark> hmm.
<heret1c> my hd died.
<AtomicSpark> root, liveuser, hmm... donno what other users there could be
<AtomicSpark> i am sure some apps have their own user
<heret1c> as in "nhd 0,0 not found".
<AtomicSpark> heh. poor you.
<AtomicSpark> i should just burn a cd and check out hardy.
<Mark_Milliman> just did 8 updates
<Mark_Milliman> but 3 didn't work because of pycentral
<Mark_Milliman> python still broken?
<AtomicSpark> kvm doesnt even like gutsy :(
<AtomicSpark> it used to work damnitt lol
<DanaG> **** ctrl key got stuck again.
<AtomicSpark> you know what i dont get? this is not relevent to hardy at all, but why cant linux adapt windows key shortcuts? i mean.. it uses for some of the compiz stuff. it should at least have some of the others too.
<AtomicSpark> i miss my win + L, etc. fn key F6 is more lame.
<DanaG> win-E win-d win-F win-R win-L win-pause ctrl-shift-escape
<AtomicSpark> yes those
<DanaG> ctrl-shift-escape is taskmgr even in domain.
<AtomicSpark> so what features do you think they'll add in hardy? is there a proposed list? like features not added yet?
<heret1c> dma?
<AtomicSpark> :|
<AtomicSpark> dma?
 * heret1c suspects it was the lack of DMA which fried his hd.
<AtomicSpark> well
<AtomicSpark> it would slow it down a lot
<AtomicSpark> but fry it?
<AtomicSpark> hmm.
<DanaG> Well, stepping to PIO can kill CD drives, but I don't know about hard drives.
<heret1c> it's noy in fstab. nor media. nor mount.
<AtomicSpark> maybe its a hardware issue
<heret1c> noy/not
<AtomicSpark> have you tried another harddrive on that cable? tryed swapping cables (lols why not)?
<heret1c> atomicspark> it looks dead as a dodo.
<AtomicSpark> yeah.
<AtomicSpark> usually you notice them dying first though...
<heret1c> don't have a såare.
<AtomicSpark> like making noises, file system errors. etc.
<AtomicSpark> i know mine on my desktop is dying. i mean a clean install of xp has file problems. thats something.
<heret1c> horrible noises indeed.
<AtomicSpark> bonki!
<DanaG> Best thing to do with a dying drive: STOP USING IT.  NOW!
<DanaG> Buy a new drive and back it up before too late.
<heret1c> *clunck*
<AtomicSpark> lol in the other room, they're talking about how ubuntu will get them nerd sex.
<heret1c> fana> use it? don't even see it.
<AtomicSpark> good plan
<DanaG> Sure hasn't helped me... but that's not even what I'm looking for.  Other things come first ... like real relationships.
<AtomicSpark> did you try to mount it manually?
<AtomicSpark> is it even spinning up? :\
<DanaG> By "don't use it", I mean actually disconnect the power cable.
<heret1c> yes and no.
<DanaG> It's one of those things you reeeeeeeeeally want to catch in time.
<heret1c> danag> spot on.
<AtomicSpark> ive never had a harddrive die on me, they just get worse lol.
<DanaG> Something I hate about USB hard drives is that you can't get SMART data from them; however, I've heard that even SMART data isn't foolproof.
<heret1c> irony is, the alpha runs from CD without a glitch. up >13 hts, online for > 12.
<AtomicSpark> how often does ubuntu check SMART?
<DanaG> Hmm, if it runs fine from livecd with no hdd errors, then it's likely not a hardware failure.
 * heret1c dunnos. qtparted won't start.
<AtomicSpark> i'm still learning about ext3. mm self healing.
<heret1c> Ooo, uådatemanager is offerinh upgrades. 8-/
<AtomicSpark> ?
<AtomicSpark> english?
<DanaG> Deadkeys, likely.
<heret1c> sorry. bad light/eyesight.
<AtomicSpark> lol
<heret1c> combination makes for frequent typos.
<heret1c> h'm monitor & display in system settings complains of conflicting modules. there are none not suuppøied with the CD.
<DanaG> How do you typo those nifty international characters?
<AtomicSpark> international keyboard
<AtomicSpark> D:
<AtomicSpark> WOAAAAA
<heret1c> dana> lang=no
<DanaG> I mean, I can do them on purpose, but I don't think I could do it accidentally.
<heret1c> æøå
<DanaG> Aah, different.  Norwegian. (unless I'm misinterpreting 'no'.)
<heret1c> danag> spot on.
<AtomicSpark> spot on!
<heret1c> what is the hdparm command to list available drives, again?
<DanaG> Hmm, I wonder if there'd be any practical benefit to getting a FireGL instead of a Radeon.
<DanaG> (I don't use AutoCAD in my major.)
<AtomicSpark> no
<AtomicSpark> unless you need it for a program, don't get it.
<AtomicSpark> it actully runs games slower.
<AtomicSpark> blame the drivers they release once a year
<ace> any easy work around for python-central bug? or just wait?
<ace> anyone know how to remove packages that will not autoremove? --purge gets stuck saying subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 1
<ethana2> how do I unsubscribe from bugs?
<ethana2> I've linked my email inbox to the bug crushing machine that is ubuntu development
<RAOF> With the unsubscribe link on the bugpage? :)
<ethana2> and I'm getting ..  where on the page is it?
<RAOF> Whatever page you subscribed for it on.
 * heret1c tips hat at raof
<RAOF> Have you done something like subscribed to *all* bugs in Ubuntu? :)
<ethana2> i looked everywhere
<ethana2> it almost seems like I did
<ethana2> lol
<ethana2> oh thank goodness
<ethana2> that link didn't say that a minute ago
<ethana2> *click*
<RAOF> Heh.
<heret1c> ubuntu@ubuntu:/mnt$ uptime
<heret1c>  06:07:40 up 13:38,  7 users,
<heret1c> raif> know anything about hd forensics? looks as if ubuntu killed mine.
<heret1c>   o
<Raspberry> anybody else having gl screensaves locking the machine?
<fnordistus> high
<DanaG> low.
<alteregoa> what the heck is those debug log? "username" kernel: 27989.145219 atl1 000:02:00.0 hw csum wrong, pkt_flag:1600, err_flag:80
<heret1c> yesh.
<alteregoa> i use a p5k without WIFI
<alteregoa> how can i get rid off wifi modules in kernel?
<heret1c> blacklist
<alteregoa> python has being crapped too
<heret1c> alteregoa> spot on.
<alteregoa> meow
<zqwe> does nvidia 100.14.19 driver still work in hardy? one of my games have problems with 169.09
<RAOF> Hey, cool.  Someone's put my webcam drivers in linux-ubuntu-modules :)
<RAOF> zqwe: You can try nvidia-glx, which is a 96xx driver.
<zqwe> mmm probably new legacy broken too for this game
<heret1c> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/104535 )indirect proof it was ubuntu which zapped my hd, along with the DMA issue)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 104535 in ubuntu "Default HD power management settings will kill drive (dup-of: 59695)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 59695 in acpi-support "High frequency of load/unload cycles on some hard disks may shorten lifetime" [Critical,Confirmed]
<alteregoa> its kantastic
<zqwe> wait what is 96xx? its not legacy?
<heret1c> who do I sue?
<alteregoa> heh i need a carbuntu version with low display res
<alteregoa> with ganja earth and gps mouse, so i can always see where i am
<zqwe> heret1c: are you insist it is ubuntu fault? did you read ubuntu developers explanation? (about notebook manufacturers forcing incorrect config)
<alteregoa> i am a geocache player
<alteregoa> much better then 3dshooter
<heret1c> ubotu dead harddisk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dead harddisk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<alteregoa> lol
<alteregoa> hardisks alive!
<alteregoa> call dr, mccoy
<heret1c> ubotu crashed harddisk
<heret1c> [07:34] <ubotu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<heret1c> ubotu /dev/hda /dev/sda
<heret1c> hah. it wonæt incriminate itself
<zqwe> ubotu hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu+1!
<alteregoa> ubotu smoke hemp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smoke hemp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<zqwe> ubotu how old are you?
<heret1c> gives a headache.
<zqwe>  alteregoa: what is geocache
<zqwe> i just downloaded some 3d shooters and 2 3d mmos
<zqwe> planeshift and regnum
<alteregoa> someone deposit something in a box, and hiding it, the only thing you know is the locator ( geo coordinates )
<alteregoa> you can share stuff, if you put your own crap into this box or something
<alteregoa> its a adult form of kinderüberraschung
<alteregoa> or suprise eggs
<alteregoa> easter eggs
<zqwe> you mean it is game from REAL WORLD
<zqwe> ?
<heret1c> bbl
<alteregoa> of course
<alteregoa> because virtual insanity has gone weird
<zqwe> lol real world is a waste
<zqwe> my headache killing me
<alteregoa> try using alka seltzer with deuterium
<ethana2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule  ..three days?
<ethana2> I think I'll count on twice as long, to be safe
<alteregoa> yeah the beta phasis ends at june 5th
<alteregoa> even if they call it final
<zqwe> beta starts june 5th, before that its alpha :)
<alteregoa> its like wine
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> is anyone get java plugin working with firefox3? not the java xcb problem
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> there are so many plugin folder i dont know which one to put the link in
<sveri> hm, todays update of ghostscript seems to be broken
<heret1c> erk
<Assid> hey
 * heret1c is using a german-language version of Kanotix
<Assid> does anyone feel compiz to be a bit messed up
<Assid> while opening a window.. it first shows up in black
<Assid> the previous compiz (before the xgl bug) didnt do much of that
<heret1c> assid> wotcha.
<alteregoa> supertux2 doesn't work i have no glue why
<heret1c> Kanotix won't see my /dev/hda, either.
<bkudria> when i open a chat window in kopete 4:3.5.8-1ubuntu4 (latest in hardy), my *entire X server* crashes.  log here: http://pastebin.ca/909566 .  this happens only with kopete.  anyone see anything like this before?
<heret1c> [09:04:36] <-- sveri hat den Server verlassen ("Konversation terminated!")
<Assid> heret1c:  ?
 * heret1c sniggers
<heret1c> german language distro.
<alteregoa> yeah plattdeutsch distro
<alteregoa> and the munchnerfreiheit distro
<alteregoa> skandal im sperrbezirk
<zqwe> i missed your jokes, cuz i dont know this language
<heret1c> aber doch.
<Assid> heret1c: you using compiz enabled? with an nvidia-glx?
<heret1c> assid> I'm in Kanotix ATM.
<heret1c> Hardy murdered my HD, apparently.
<heret1c> raffiniert ist det herrgott, aber boshaft ist er nicht.
<alteregoa> yeah herrgott, ich bin atheist amen
 * heret1c is quite resentful towards the ubuntu development team. The have received HEAPS of warnings on the ide/scsi/dma bug, and has done nothing about it. Attitude stinks.
<jussi01> heret1c: that attitude will get you no where
<Assid> yeah just buy a new hard drive ;)
<Assid> hahaha
<heret1c> jussi> U shall not respond to that. It would fry all reasonable limiys on netiquette. 8-#
<DanaG> You may have just been a victim of bad timing, though.
<heret1c> Ironic. Ytied doing a backup to DVD which FAILED because of no DMA - then the HD died.
<Assid> someone wanna confirm this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/193185
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 193185 in compiz "compiz seems slower and the black windows are more apparent" [Undecided,New]
<DanaG> Better idea would've been to have stopped using the hard drive.
<heret1c> dana> maybepossibleperhaps.
<Assid> sup dana
<alteregoa> bananas from space
<alteregoa> i have to ask yngwie j malmsteens
<Assid> err.. nautilis is gone nuts
<Assid> now i need to double click on the left side places as welll?
<Assid> can anyone cfm trhat
<DanaG> http://h71016.www7.hp.com/html/helpmechoose/nboptions/batteries.html
<zqwe> i have no such thing as Load_Cycle_Count in smart
<Assid> buy the one that fits?
<zqwe> Assid: 1 click, but i pretty sure yesterday 2 was required :/
<Assid> nah
<Assid> opposite here
<alteregoa> i think the communists sucks
<Assid> was 1 click.. now i need 2
<zqwe> alteregoa: i think usa sucks
<alteregoa> i love USA
<alteregoa> china and those other countries stinks
<tonyyarusso> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<zqwe> lets world war 3 begin
<alteregoa> not neccessary, as usual
<heret1c> www.projectcamelot.net
 * heret1c observes, loosing data when alphatesting is expected. loosing hardware is not.
<Assid> brb
 * DanaG is at 77514 load cycles after 1076 hours.
<bkudria> when i open a chat window in kopete 4:3.5.8-1ubuntu4 (latest in hardy), my *entire X server* crashes.  log here: http://pastebin.ca/909566 .  this happens only with kopete.  anyone see anything like this before?
<zqwe> bkudria: lauchpad.net
<zqwe> bkudria: launchpad.net
<bkudria> zqwe: file a bug? ok :)
<DanaG> Hitachi HTS722020K9SA00
<zqwe> bkudria: yeah it seems much of "bugreports" here is missed, cuz irc is not supposed for buf reporting
<bkudria> zqwe: fair enough, i apologize
<jussi01> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<zqwe> bkudria: no need for apologize, i prefer irc myself :)
<zqwe> ***DanaG is at 77514 load cycles after 1076 hours.  ---- did you disabled APM?
<zqwe> or you just waiting for your hdd death?
<DanaG> Yeah, I set it to disable.
<DanaG> Or rather, I set it to 193 when on battery.
<DanaG> I also changed my journal commit time to 15 minutes instead of 5 seconds.
<heret1c> zqwe> Think not the load cycle defaults should be a bit more sensibe? It's hardly settings the casusal user would fiddle with, never mind know about.
<BUGabundo> hi there
 * heret1c tips hat at bugabundo
<BUGabundo> can someone please test bug #193195 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 193195 in ubuntu "[hard] trickle upload limit blocks wget" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193195
<BUGabundo> hi heret1c!
<zqwe> heret1c: its hdds and notebook manufacturers to make sure devices preconfigured correctly, and from what ubuntu devs said, their fault becouse its not
<zqwe> manufacturers responsibility
<heret1c> 2376.804000] attempt to access beyond end of device
<heret1c> [ 2376.804000] sr0: rw=0, want=836368, limit=813952
<heret1c> [ 2376.804000] printk: 1348 messages suppressed.
<heret1c> kanotic prodding the corpse of my hd.
<heret1c>      x
<heret1c> (dmesg)
<Assid> Amaranth: you around?
<sveri> BUGabundo: ccol can you control bandwith of other downloaders too? like kget or the firefox downloader?
<BUGabundo> if you use trickled (the daemon) it should be possible, sveri
<BUGabundo> I've used it successulfy a few times to prevent damage on VOIP
<BUGabundo> but its seems that the upload limit is borked!
<BUGabundo> can you please give it a test with any tool?
<sveri> not bad :-)
<sveri> yea, i even did
<sveri> i got the same problems here
<BUGabundo> please confirm it on LP
<sveri> i am about to
<BUGabundo> the strangest thing is that if I just run wget, I'll get many more upload acknolegs and bw usage
<BUGabundo> if I do a wget with trickle and a download limit of the same bw I have, I use much lower upload bw
<sveri> so, it is confirmed
<BUGabundo> I forgot to put the package
<BUGabundo> editing.... that's a LP usability prob.!!
<BUGabundo> one doesn't see the package field if using search for similar probs
<sveri> yea, i wonder why that is not possible, a long time i thought i was to stupid to find that option, but there simply is none :(
<BUGabundo> its there!
<BUGabundo> but FF just scroll to much down
<BUGabundo> and one doesn't see the package field!
<BUGabundo> in the past I've opened a bug agains LP about that...
<sveri> hehe
<BUGabundo> getting OOPS while addin the package!! hummm LP really needs to improve!
<BUGabundo> sveri: you wrote the you limited the upload rate for 1000K
<BUGabundo> and that wget used that limit!
<BUGabundo> that's the intended beahiviour! wight?
<BUGabundo> *right?
<sveri> no, i am sveri on launchpad
<Assid> err i got a major suggestion for the package managers
<BUGabundo> sorry sveri... I'm not understanding you
<BUGabundo> lets try again, ok»
<BUGabundo> ?
<sveri> ok,no problem :-) i am not a native english speaker or writer ;-)
<BUGabundo> why did you set a download limit speed on that trickle test?
<BUGabundo> the idea was to test the upload limit
<sveri> just to show that it works corret when adding the -d option
<sveri> it just was an amendment
<BUGabundo> but since you set also a download limit, and said that you manage to obtain it, it doesn't prove my point
<sveri> to the problem
<heret1c> h'm. qtparted can't see my hd.
<sveri> but i wrote above that i reproduced the same behavior when only using the -u option, maybe its not clear enough?
<BUGabundo> can you please just test it with the upload limit, sveri and see if it happens
<Assid> i think whoever packages debs that need kernel modules.. should have a script that needs to be run by every updated kernel
<sveri> BUGabundo: like i said, i did that, and stated it
<BUGabundo> ahh, so the results on the lp are from another test?
<sveri> BUGabundo: should i add another comment to make it clear?
<BUGabundo> I guess... because I miss understood it
<BUGabundo> if you don't mind, that is...
<BUGabundo> lolol
<sveri> BUGabundo: hehe, ok, wait a moment
<BUGabundo> don't want to give you any extra work.
<sveri> no problem
<BUGabundo> thanks so much
<BUGabundo> I seem to keep find probs with gnu tools
<BUGabundo> in the past I've already reported two bugs against wget
<sveri> BUGabundo: ok, i added another comment
<sveri> shit, i want an edit function
<zqwe> BUGabundo: its not clear enough why you trying to set upload limit while downloading with wget
<DanaG> I do too, even if the time limit is only, say, 15 minutes.
<sveri> zqwe: i dont see why he sould justify for using the -u option
<BUGabundo> zqwe: as I mention on a 2nd post, is because of the use of VOIP here on the company
<BUGabundo> if I set no limit, it would use 25KB/s or more of upload bw
<BUGabundo> and that would ruin our VOIP calls.
<DanaG> Why would wgetting use upload?
<BUGabundo> I'm not
<BUGabundo> I'm using it for download
<DanaG> And why not use QoS on switches and stuff to prioritize VOIP?
<BUGabundo> it already happens
<sveri> DanaG: *hrhr thats not the question
<BUGabundo> but since I can't get ubuntu to sign on an Windows Server AD
<sveri> DanaG: lp.net is about reporting a bug, and that definitely is a *bug*
<BUGabundo> I'm rirectly connected to the router
<BUGabundo> *directly
<DanaG> aah, I see... I'm reading just the end of a long conversation.
<DanaG> Nevermind.
<BUGabundo> no prob DanaG
<BUGabundo> can you please give it a test?
<BUGabundo> with any tool that you like, not just wget
<BUGabundo> I've even tried using it to limit my smtp usage in the past, and it also was not obbeyd!
<zqwe> like curl
<BUGabundo> anyone else besides sveri as this results?
<BUGabundo> of course it should be adapted to your BW profile and limits.
<sveri> BUGabundo: maybe you could correct the header? you wrote hard instead of hardy
<Raspberry> is python central broken?
<Raspberry> :P
<BUGabundo> lolo
<BUGabundo> typpo
<henkjan> Raspberry: see topic
<Raspberry> i' mjoking
<BUGabundo> sveri: subject corrected and new comment posted, in reply to yours!
<fdsajfdjk> What kernel does Hardy use?
<henkjan> fdsajfdjk: 2.6.24-8-generic atm
<BUGabundo> Linux rhino 2.6.24-8-generic #1 SMP Thu Feb 14 20:40:45 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<Assid> Linux intelquad 2.6.24-8-generic #1 SMP Thu Feb 14 20:40:45 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<fdsajfdjk> Is there any way to get 2.6.24 on gutsy without compiling it myself?
<Assid> find backports
<fdsajfdjk> how do i find backports? if i could get my kernel to be 2.6.24 without using hardy i would be so dang happy
<Assid> why do you need 2.6.24 ?
<fdsajfdjk> nvidia 169.09 driver
<fdsajfdjk> wont work on 2.6.22
<fdsajfdjk> and 100.xx driver was made before my card, so the 3d rendering is surely not optimized
<BUGabundo> fdsajfdjk: you can put the hardy source, update the kernel, and reverse the sourses to gutsy
<Assid> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4301886
<fdsajfdjk> ohhh thats a GREAT idea
<Assid> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/source/linux-backports-modules-2.6.24
<fdsajfdjk> BUG do you know what the hardy source (its a repository right)?
<Raspberry> brrr -11F here
<Assid> okay i need to finish this code set this week
<Assid> anyhow!
<Assid> bbiab
<fdsajfdjk> is there a backports.deb file somewhere?
<zqwe> fdsajfdjk: hardy uses release candidate kernel it seems, better compile 2.6.24.2, it was easy with manual i found
<BUGabundo> yes I know fdsajfdjk!
<BUGabundo> but why do you ask? don't you think you can use it?
<fdsajfdjk> ok if its easy enough ill give it a shot
<fdsajfdjk> i can follow a howto pretty good lol
<zqwe> fdsajfdjk: plus, 169.09 driver from nvidia have problems compiling for RC hardy kernel, so you required to use hardy deb for nvidia driver too
<BUGabundo> I think it would be pretty much easyer to just set the hardy reps, fdsajfdjk
<zqwe> btw why nvidia driver not work with 2.6.22? :/
<fdsajfdjk> ok where do i get the hardy reps?
<mrtimdog> fdsajfdjk: You say you can't use a 2.6.22 kernel and need a 2.6.24 kernel, hardy uses a 2.6.24-8 kernel, which surely *is* a 2.6.24 kernel. I'm confused at to what you're actually after!?
<fdsajfdjk> ill put those in and do a full upgrade
<fdsajfdjk> im not on hardy
<mrtimdog> ok
<zqwe> mrtimdog: 2.6.24-8 is RC for 2.6.24 kernel
<fdsajfdjk> im after a 2.6.24 on gutsy
<mrtimdog> Ignore me then! ;)
<BUGabundo> I don't have to, fdsajfdjk
<BUGabundo> you can just update the packages YOU want
<zqwe>  fdsajfdjk: i'm pretty sure 169.09 work with gutsy, i tested it
<zqwe> with 22 kernel
<BUGabundo> to be sure download the LIVE CD and test it
<fdsajfdjk> can you not me zqwe, it kills x, gets me stuck in generic driver
<zqwe> http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/169.09/README/chapter-02.html    Min Requirement  Linux kernel 2.4.7
<fdsajfdjk> o shizzle it does say it
<zqwe> you may have a better way with fixing your error, what Xorg.0.log says?
<zqwe> but i agree, sometimes i have a problem with installing nvidia driver too, 169.07 killed my X, i have to reinstall ubuntu, 169.09 installed ok
<fdsajfdjk> hmm i have a partimage backup lol
<fdsajfdjk> i restore that thing almost daily sometimes
<fdsajfdjk> hmm if i go on the nvidia website, there is no linux driver at all for the 8400M GS
<fdsajfdjk> there is for the 8400 gs, but not 8400M
<zqwe> http://www.nvidia.com/object/IO_18897.html
<zqwe> GeForce 8600M GS 0x0425
<zqwe> oops
<ionstorm> dude
<zqwe> GeForce 8400M GS 0x0427
<ionstorm> wtf is up with glx-new
<ionstorm> wont even run
<fdsajfdjk> glx-new works for me
<ionstorm> latest kernel?
<fdsajfdjk> you're right zq, i couldn't find it in the select list, but there it is on that list
<enyc> fdsajfdjk: coo you look like a qwerty user
<slytherin> is anyone here using any 'HDCP Ready' card with Ubuntu?
 * enyc should log on as something like ihtiunetihtu ;-)
<fdsajfdjk> most english people are
<enyc> because im not a qwerty user ;-)
<fdsajfdjk> youre a backlog reader
<fdsajfdjk> hows dvorak working for you
<enyc> fdsajfdjk: bautifully ;-) I can type both nicely ;-) but this is a lot easier for me .
<enyc> fdsajfdjk: c jab yfl. ',.pyf crr
<enyc> fdsajfdjk: (i can type qwerty too)
<enyc> hrrm errors in that but you get the idea ;-)   anyway i havent played with ubuntu hardy !!!
<Oli```> slytherin: is a nvidia 8800 hdcp ready? I thought it was, so if so, then yes. I am.
<Oli```> But I'm not using it with a "trusted" display
<slytherin> Oli```: That si what I wanted to know. So that means you get a reduced resolution right?
<zqwe> lol you missed a point of hdcp
<Oli```> slytherin: that only applies for media that demands a "secure" route
<slytherin> zqwe: Can you please explain it?
<zqwe> slytherin: you should get normal resolution with linux desktop
<zqwe> and worry only if you play blu ray, but i dont know if blu ray players for linux even exist
<slytherin> Oli```: zqwe: My friend is planning to buy an nvidia 8800 card or ATI 3800. And he plans to install Hardy when it is released. So I wanted to confirm if he will get more than 1024x768 HD on his TV attached to PC.
<Oli```> slytherin: I can. On certain types of media (AACS protected) providers can demand that the equipment is secure for full res playpack and if not, it defaults to a lower resolution. It has *nothing* to do with the operating system's resolution as that doesn't demand a trusted system
<Oli```> slytherin: if his tv supports it, sure
<slytherin> Oli```: But what happens when you rip the AACS protected media to hard disk?
<Oli```> slytherin: you bypass all the protection, removing it and its demands. you get full-res playback
<slytherin> Oli```: That is a good one. Thanks. :-D
<sveri> BUGabundo: i looked into the source of trickle, and the problem is, donwlimit is hardcoded to 10 k/s and if its not set via the command call it remains at 10 k/s
<zqwe>  Oli```: btw is HDCP encryption required for running linux on PS3?
<Oli```> zqwe: I doubt it but I could be wrong... It is a customised graphics chipset after all
<slytherin> One mroe question. Does ATI 3800 have any linux drivers at all (open source or not)
<zqwe> slytherin: no one will recommend you to buy ATI for use in linux
<zqwe> even if they claim thay have a "driver" for it
<slytherin> zqwe: Considering that they now have open source drivers, there is at least a chance that drivers will improve
<zqwe> yeah and they opened the specs... just wait a few years for open source driver to be able to run quake 3
<Infecto> hello
<Infecto> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/192382
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192382 in alsa-driver "alsamixer broken in hardy - intel hda" [Undecided,New]
<Infecto> i try to install alsa from source
<Infecto> and didnt help
<Infecto> some issue?
<Infecto> issue :) bad word, how to resolve the problem and what can be wrong with it?
<Oli```> slytherin: I've got to agree with zqwe. AMD/ATI are still miles behind in getting a decent linux driver to market.
<slytherin> Oli```: Ok. I have conveyed the info to my friend. I am trying to be kind of free software purist :-P so I will stay with ATI.
<zqwe> actually i found that "radeon" open source driver can run 3D on OLD cards, but new radeonhd driver not support 3D at all yet... and there is new "noveau" or something open source driver for nvidia, which is demonstrated on running quake 3 on some cards
<zqwe> "radeon" claim full 3D support for cards like 7000-9200, and even not for 9500, and 9500 is really old itself...
<zqwe> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<zqwe> for a software purist its probably better go with intel, they opened their driver, and... open source driver for real video cards will always be years behind closed sourced
<zqwe> because of complexity of video hardware
<qzio> anyone using synergy under ubuntu/hardy?
<qzio> anywas, im using it at work... friday it was all good, but now it laggs _alot_
<zqwe> i wondering how fast nvidia will be able to suppot 9600 GT for linux which is releasing this week... since they still have problems supporting 8800 in linux
<Oli```> is it wrong that I see that model number and think of the old (well old enough) ATI cards?
<sveri> zqwe: 8800 gts works great under linux, i have it running one year without problems
<Oli```> yeah my 8800 was no hassle way back when I got it
<zqwe> well i read about problems on a forums, and from recent talk in #ubuntu they still have no driver for new 8800
<zqwe> http://www.nvidia.com/object/IO_18897.html no 8800 GT mentioned
<zqwe> good it run ok for you
<zqwe> it took more than a year for nvidia to release fully featured driver for 7900 GTX for WINDOWS
<zqwe> it was a pain not having fixed aspect ratio working correclt
<zqwe> y
<zqwe> mmm no, they added support for 8800 GT and GTS 512 in in 169.07... which was very buggy for me... better say 169.09
<zqwe> 169.07 Fixed stability problems with some GeForce 8 series GPUs.
<Unksi> Oli```: i still have one 9600 in my desktop :P so no, its not that old
<Unksi> they were good cards few years ago
<Unksi> and are still, though they don't compare to current cards
<zqwe> i owned 9600
<zqwe> ati
<zqwe> was very happy then i got it, but it was never high end card
<zqwe> when
<zqwe> *never was
<heret1c> awejf
<heret1c> nniab
<LimCore> is anyone doing something about the bug -  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/179230    (which appear to be also in hardy)?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 179230 in openoffice.org "problems with set and show variable. after change, the variables is showed displayed incorrectly (blank field)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Oli```> Unksi: I had a 9800XT. That was superb - but I've had a x800XT and my nvidia 8800 since then and I don't upgrade my graphics *that* often
<Unksi> yea thats the original one on that comp as well... if its gonna be upgraded, then the whole machine will get as well
<verb3k> Who can help me report a bug in Xorg ?
<BUGabundo> thanks sveri
<BUGabundo> so if I set -you 8 and -d 1024 it should work?
<loa> I have an error on last update, with python-apt
<loa> how i can fix it
<loa> python-apt, update-manager, update-manager-core
<Oli```> Does anybody have...
<loa> all with same error
<Oli```> oh yeah, loa does =) I was just about to ask about that =)
<loa> =/
<BUGabundo> loa: look at the topic
<BUGabundo> bug 192992
<rsk> #192992
<loa> =)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192992 in python-central "[hardy] pycentral crashed with ValueError in parse_versions()" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192992
<Oli```> woo
<loa> thanks
<Oli```> yeah thanks
<sveri> BUGabundo: yes, thats how i understand it
<BUGabundo> sveri: I tried but it didn't work
<BUGabundo> ~$ trickle -d 2048 -u4 wget -c http://neacm.fe.up.pt/pub/ubuntu-releases/gutsy/ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso
<BUGabundo> will use 22KB/s of upload
<BUGabundo> brb, skype probs on a user PC. brb
<sveri> BUGabundo: here it works
<BUGabundo> do try this : ~$ trickle -d 2048 -u4 wget -c http://neacm.fe.up.pt/pub/ubuntu-releases/gutsy/ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso
<sveri> BUGabundo: oh sry, i cant see how much upload it uses
<BUGabundo> and see with nethogs if it limits
<heret1c> phew
<loa> <BUGabundo> i need update python?
<loa> or what
<loa> there are no solution
<slytherin> verb3k: what bug?
<sveri> BUGabundo: ah, cool tool, and no, it doesnt work, it uses constant around 36k/s
<BUGabundo> that's no bad... still no 4KB/s
<verb3k> slytherin, not sure if it's in xorg or nvidia, but acceleration does not work for me after installing the driver from Restricted Drivers Manager
<BUGabundo> loa:  reverse to old version then using synaptic
<sveri> BUGabundo: yes, thats not how it should be
<slytherin> verb3k: Don't have nvidia card, so can't help you there.
<BUGabundo> brb
<verb3k> slytherin, I see, thanks for your time
<heret1c> bugabundo> r u formally afiliated with hardy development?
<loa> hmm, who use firefox 3 for web develop
<loa> is there extiction for javascript debug
<heret1c> ubotu spin cycle
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spin cycle - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<heret1c> ubotu pio ide dma
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pio ide dma - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<erudified> Hey all! Wondering if there's a fix in the works for the python-apt upgrade issue? Great work by the way ;)
<erudified> (No, it's not a show-stopper, I don't particularly miss any combination of update-manager, command-not-found, etc., I'm just curious ;)
<loa> yes
<loa> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/12080601/packages.tar.bz2
<loa> install this
<erudified> oh, awesome, thank you!
<erudified> That was the only minor niggle moving up from 7.10
<erudified> I consider that pretty good for a pre-release!
<loa> yeh
<Pici> Its an alpha still.
<heret1c>    "potentially hd-frying
<erudified> Very pleasantly surprised by the new ATI drivers
<erudified> Last I tried them, it was pure fail
<erudified> Like, "uhhh we can't give you native resolution. And, uhm.... compiz will only work at 15fps. And, just in case you thought of trying XGL instead of AIGLX, it's broken by some obscure gtk setuid issue. Also, I hate you."
<picard_pwns_kirk> erudified: lol
<cwillu> erudified, I hate you
<c1|freaky> im having problems to upgrade with the following error: dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von /var/cache/apt/archives/update-manager-core_1%3a0.87.8_i386.deb (--unpack): which means
<cwillu> c1|freaky, ya, I've got the same
<erudified> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/12080601/packages.tar.bz2
<erudified> BAM!
 * heret1c sez "wake me when that bloody ide/sda/dma bug has been fixed."
<BUGabundo> heret1c: just a casual user/tester
<BUGabundo> loa: the one and only: firebug
<heret1c> bugabundo> r u formally affiliated with hardy development?
<BUGabundo> heret1c: just a casual user/tester
<heret1c> ah
 * heret1c puts his bazookiod 3000 in rest mode
<heret1c> must buy a new hd.
<erudified> Yep, very impressive!
<erudified> Congrats again, this looks to be another great release
<heret1c> Oooo. google:hesus chrishna - and b amazed.
<heret1c>  /offtopic
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
 * heret1c sneers at a certain bot
<slytherin> heret1c: what bug are you talking about? Is it reported anywhere?
<heret1c> slytherin> the bug which causes an ide disk to be identified as scsi, which makes hdparm -d1 impossible, which forces pio-mode, which fried my hd - that bug.
<Pici> heret1c: Is there a bug #?
<heret1c> pici> my hd died. it's gine to meet its maker.
<cwillu> heret1c, forcing pio-mode seems like the bug, ide's have been sd*'d in the mainline kernel for some time now
<Pici> heret1c: You are referring to a 'bug' its not going to get fixed if the developers don't know about.
 * heret1c is on a 6.11 live-cd atm
<heret1c> sorry, that's 7.11
<Pici> Theres no 7.11.
 * heret1c blinks
<cwillu> 7.10 I presume?
<heret1c> must be 6.11, then. can't open tray to check while running.
<heret1c> cwillu> possibly, yes.
<Pici> lsb_release -a
<cwillu> 6.06, 7.04, 7.10, 8.04?
<heret1c> it's gutsy.
<cwillu> -7.10
<cwillu> annnnyways
<heret1c> qtparted won't spot the hd. must be toast.
<heret1c> it's a dell box. should think they were better supported.
<Pici> Does your bios see it?
<cwillu> heret1c, what does sudo hdparm -i /dev/sda say?
<heret1c> pici> van't access bios.
<Pici> heret1c: Why not?
<heret1c> /dev/sda:
<heret1c>  HDIO_GET_IDENTITY failed: Invalid argument
<heret1c> pici> don't have pwd for it.
<cwillu> heret1c, or whatever the device is
<cwillu> heret1c, /dev/sd<tab> or hd<tab>
<heret1c> cwillu> it's not listed on #mount
<cwillu> heret1c, is it listed in /dev/?
<cwillu> sda/b/c/d, or hda/b/c/d
 * heret1c looks
<heret1c> no.
<heret1c> nor in fstab/mtab.
<heret1c> /dev/sda:
<heret1c>  HDIO_GET_IDENTITY failed: Invalid argument
<heret1c> erk
<cwillu> heret1c, k, check the /var/log/{dmesg/syslog/kern.log} for related messages
<cwillu> heret1c, doesn't look like the kernel is seeing the drive at all
<cwillu> (it'd need to show up in /dev/ before anything related to hdparm, mount, mtab, etc. will work)
<heret1c> yesh.
<heret1c> there are lots of "
<heret1c> 135.064000] bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode4.fw" not available o
<heret1c> r load failed.
<heret1c> " -'s.
<cwillu> that's wireless
<cwillu> have a broadcom card?
<nanonyme> meh, brcm43xx is deprecated
<nanonyme> tried b43?
<heret1c> yeah, internal. don't use it. have an external ralink-based wifi stick.
<cwillu> newer version of b43+fwcutter works great for a bunch of cards that I've otherwise had no success with without ndiswrapper
<nanonyme> b43 is slowly getting a wider support though
<heret1c> current setup works fine, qed.
<cwillu> :p
<nanonyme> unfortunately too slowly for Hardy to actually benefit much of it though
 * heret1c peruses his dmesg file
<nanonyme> the whole broadcom situation might be fairly different in a year from now :)
<cwillu> nanonyme, actually, a slightly newer fwcutter's been making hardy work perfectly for me (as far as wireless finickery tweaks go, it's one of the easier tweaks)
<cwillu> heret1c, pastebin the logs if you want
<heret1c> OK
<heret1c> ubotu pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nanonyme> cwillu, i'm personally waiting for b43 and AP mode functionality to go stable
<nanonyme> will allow me to put 2.6 kernel on my firewall router
<heret1c> xvillu> it's at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56617/
<heret1c> can't see any referents to a hd ay all.
<cwillu> ata1: device not ready (errno=-16), forcing hardreset
<cwillu> ata1: port is slow to respond, please be patient (Status 0x80)
<cwillu> ata1: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x000101f0 ctl 0x000103f6 bmdma 0x000
<cwillu> 1bfa0 irq 14
<cwillu> (in reverse order)
<heret1c> ah.
<cwillu> how big is the drive?
<cwillu> mmm
<cwillu> okay, sda, if it ever showed up, was a thumb drive of some description;  doesn't look like the physical drive ever responded
<qzio> anyone knows when python-apt will be fixed?
<heret1c> you're right.
<heret1c> it's in Harddisk Heaven.
<cwillu> you could try booting with lapic, and maybe try unplugging the computer for a couple hours (power, network, powered usb hubs, etc)
<cwillu> if it's electrical, that might bring it back long enough to recover any data you need
<heret1c> think it'd work? it made some awful sounds.
<cwillu> heh
<cwillu> try freezing the drive for a couple hours
<heret1c> put lappy in fridge? 8)
<cwillu> lappy?
<cwillu> ouch
<heret1c> it'r a dell latitude D500.
<cwillu> you really just want the drive in the freezer, in a static bag sealed so you don't get frost on it
<cwillu> then when it's nice and frozen, stick it back in the laptop, fire it up
<dmakalsky> Hi, I was wondering if it's possible to update evolution from 2.12 in gutsy to the one in hardy 2.21
<dmakalsky> or do I need to update everything?
<cwillu> dmakalsky, check gutsy-backports
<cwillu> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<cwillu> heret1c, no guarentees on that though, and it certainly won't make it useable for day to day
<cwillu> heret1c, there's a package smartctl, which lets you see all sorts of neat info the drive keeps on hand (only works if the drive is talking to the computer though)
<heret1c> cwillu> I was in the process of making a backup right nefore it died. k3b insisted on dma for the (external) dvd burner, which I couldn't turn on. k3b failed after 10% - then the hd died.
<cwillu> heret1c, I have an external 500gb usb drive that I do a backup to every night;  harddrives aren't reliable, and laptops are even worse.  not that it helps in your current state though :/
<cwillu> heret1c, try leaving it off for a while, you might get lucky
<cwillu> heret1c, do you have another machine on the network?
<heret1c> ni.
<cwillu> :/
<heret1c> have an ancient compaq armada. have no way of connecting the two.
<cwillu> you can pipe the device directly over the network to another machine if it comes up, but that doesn't help you if you don't have another machine
<heret1c> h'm. u may have a peek trogh rdesktop, if it works.
<heret1c>  /is any point.
<cwillu> heret1c, install x11vnc, and then x11vnc -connect cwillu.com -nopw
<cwillu> I've got a vncviewer -listen running
<heret1c> can't find package.
<cwillu> bah, probably in universe
<heret1c> it may not be in my (cd) sources.list.
<cwillu> you can enable it though
<heret1c> adept?
<cwillu> however you want
<heret1c> foundit
<heret1c> yesh
<heret1c> iit's installing.
<cwillu> k
<heret1c> x11vnc -connect cwillu.com -nopw ...
<heret1c> what then?
<cwillu> heh, showed up on a different workspace just as I was switching away from it
<cwillu> you've got the thumb drive plugged in right now?
<heret1c> yeah.
<cwillu> :/
<heret1c> toast?
<cwillu> I _think_ that this tree is just the ide interface
<heret1c> controller?
<cwillu> but certainly the kernel thinks it's toast (the drive)
 * heret1c nods
<cwillu> I'm almost tempted to try to rmmod the ide junk and re modprobe it
<cwillu> but that'd disconnect me for sure (have to do it from single user mode, ro
<cwillu> it's the same effect as rebooting, really
<heret1c> b my guest.
 * cwillu 's thinking out loud more than anything :p
<cwillu> have you rebooted at all since it stopped working at all?
<heret1c> yes.
<cwillu> several times?
<heret1c> ran kanotix a bit.
<cwillu> no luck there I presume?
<heret1c> 2-3
<heret1c> spot on.
 * cwillu grimaces
<cwillu> anything irreplacable?
<heret1c> smells fubar.
<heret1c> not really.
<heret1c> nothing a few hrs amuling can't fix.
<cwillu> I've got nothing left but voodoo and data-recovery services left to recommend :p
 * heret1c brings out his dried herbs, etc
<cwillu> the fact that it wasn't going into udma modes was probably the drive refusing to on 'I'm about to die' grounds
<cwillu> got a rubber chicken?
<heret1c> can order one.
<heret1c> it refused dma long before that.
<heret1c> or rather, hdparm did.
<cwillu> a drive can start giving smart drive errors years before it finally croaks
<heret1c> thought it were a scsi drive.
<cwillu> that's normal
<cwillu> mainline kernel started using the scsi subsystem for ide drives a year or two ago
<cwillu> since edgy at least
<cwillu> 2.6.18 I think?
<heret1c> ha. yes. fma workef in fapper.
<heret1c> ïsh
<cwillu> hdparm -d isn't the magic incanctation anymore, but on the other hand, it shouldn't be necessary in the vast majority of cases anymore either
<heret1c> must have some music...
<heret1c> is it at allpossible to install to dvd rw?
 * cwillu recommends http://jwz.livejournal.com/842153.html
<cwillu> heret1c, you can install to a thumbdrive I know
<cwillu> or an sdcard if the laptop has a reader
<heret1c> a 4gb pendrive is 4 beers these days.
<qzio> hai, jockey-gtk/jockey-common seems to be broken? or is it just my machine?
<heret1c> ah - music :-)
<heret1c> apt-get install xmms tunapie didit
<Laney> Anyone else seeing gconf schema errors?
<Laney> (when upgrading)
<theholyduck> well THAT was freaky..
<theholyduck> TOP suddenly started usiing 100% of my cpu
<qzio> jockey-common seems broken for me.. doing a regular dist-upgrade .. >_<
<theholyduck> when i was trying to diagnose what was using all my cpu. and killed those apps. top suddenly started using all my cpu instead
<qzio> python-central bug seems to be fixed?
<Laser87> Hi!
<pro-rsoft> hi
<pro-rsoft> is there a quick 'n dirty way to upgrade to the new version?
<pro-rsoft> i mean to the alpha?
<ysth1> so, months ago when I first upgraded to Hardy, my laptop shut down in the middle of the upgrade.  for whatever reason, the xorg.conf file was screwed up thereafter, and when I rebuilt it I had no touchpad scrolling support.  can someone with a touchpad put their xorg.conf somewhere for me to compare?
<valberg> hey
<Sebastian> Is http://phpfi.com/297449 a known issue?
<valberg> i've been trying to upgrade to hardy heron and i've posted this bugreport: https://bugs.launchpad.net/update-manager/+bug/193300
<ccooke> ysth1: I don't think that's configured in Hardy at all, currently
<valberg> it failes when installing language-selector-common
<ccooke> ysth1: wasn't automatically enabled on my system, certainly
<ysth1> ah.  I was hoping that was it for a while.  thanks, anyway
<pro-rsoft> what's the quick way to update from gutsy to hardy alpha?
<ysth1> ccooke: did you get it working some other way?
<ccooke> ysth1: I haven't bothered, yet
<pro-rsoft> nvm, found it using "update-manager -d
<ysth1> valberg: don't have permission to see that bug
<valberg> ysth1, hmm... why ? i haven't made it hidden or anything
<valberg> i checked that the maintainer of the package should see it,,, something about security issue
<ysth1> that would be it, presumably
<ysth1> something like *only* the maintainer should see it
<valberg> ahh
<xst> Are there any plans on fixing the broken display config in Kubuntu hardy (#173768)? The bug has persisted since alpha 1 even though one could argue that screen configuration is especially important to test in hardy with the conversion to xorg7.3. Whats the plan with this bug?
<valberg> ysth1, http://pastebin.com/fdc1ad16 there as a paste
<Mark_Milliman> Anyone alive in here?
<pro-rsoft> no
<pro-rsoft> i accidentally did "killall -HUP #ubuntu"
<theholyduck> pro-rsoft, how could you..
<theholyduck> :)
<Mark_Milliman> oh well
<Mark_Milliman> Does anyone know where Nautilus is executed on login?
<Tuv0k> so part of this python bug is to make ~ unavailable?
<Tuv0k> no nautilus
<Tuv0k> no mc
<Tuv0k> no ls -l from cli
<Mark_Milliman> Nautilus no longer runs when I login.  I don't have any desktop icons, right click/context menu, etc.
<Tuv0k> not from ~ anyway
<Mark_Milliman> just no Nautilus
<Mark_Milliman> Places>Desktop doesn't work either
<Tuv0k> I'm using fluxbox just for these types of emergencies
<Mark_Milliman> I can open up a Nautilus window from the places menu
<Tuv0k> and I can't get a ls of my /home folder
<Tuv0k> weird
<Mark_Milliman> other users don't have this problem
<Tuv0k> I can't open nautilus from anywhere
<valberg> ysth1, can you see the error ?
<Tuv0k> sad
<Tuv0k> there is no error to see
<Mark_Milliman> I can open it from a terminal
<Mark_Milliman> it starts well then crashes
<Mark_Milliman> then file manager opens and closes 8 times
<Mark_Milliman> very annoying with compiz going
<Tuv0k> does not open in the slightest
<Tuv0k> screw nautilus, I should still be able to get a dir listing from term
<Mark_Milliman> from terminal I see that nautilus-share extension is initializing
<Mark_Milliman> so is seahorsw hautiluse module
<Mark_Milliman> seahorse nautilus that is
<ysth1> valberg: I see your paste, dunno if this is different from things being screwed up right now
<Mark_Milliman> then I get a warning unable to add monitor.  I think that is typical because X already has 0
<valberg> ysth1, which things? are there any special things that are screwed up ?
<Tuv0k> its gvfs
<Tuv0k> it also added itself to fsta
<Tuv0k> it also added itself to fstab
<Mark_Milliman> what's gvfs Tuv0k?
<Mark_Milliman> what do you mean?
<ysth1> python-central,  jockey-common jockey-gtk python-apt update-manager-core update-manager
<blue|palm> hi, i am on hardy but for some reason running anything with sudo, or gksu fails, and returns unable to resolve host laptop...
<blue|palm> is there anything i can do to fix this
<Tuv0k> !gvfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gvfs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Mark_Milliman> oh I thought that response was for me Tuv0K
<Mark_Milliman> check your network configuration blue
<Mark_Milliman> do you have network connectivity
<Tuv0k> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/185756
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 185756 in nautilus "Couldn't display "network:///" - Nautilus cannot handle network:locations" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<Tuv0k> !google
<ubotu> Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<Mark_Milliman> I know of the network:/// and fonts:/// problem but mine is different
<Mark_Milliman> I don't have a desktop manager
<Tuv0k> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs
<Tuv0k> !gvfsd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gvfsd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Tuv0k> stupid bot
<pro-rsoft> !learn gvfsd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about learn gvfsd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Tuv0k> thanks, bot needs to be brought up to speed on the packages
<Pici> !info gvfsd
<ubotu> Package gvfsd does not exist in hardy
<Mark_Milliman> When I run Nautilus from the command line it crashes a little after saying "caller wants GKeyFile."  What is this file?  It could be corrupted like my %gconf.xml file was corrupted.
 * Tuv0k smoke break
<Tuv0k> at least i still have my mythtv
<Mark_Milliman> so no one in here knows anything about how Nautilus functions
<Terrasque> anyone having problems with installing the new python-apt package?
<Mark_Milliman> yes Terrasque because it depends on python-central
<Terrasque> noticed that
 * theholyduck hits head against wall
<theholyduck> WINE doesnt work in hardy
<theholyduck> or atleast. i cant get it to work
<pro-rsoft> ahgrrr
<theholyduck> it segfaults the instant you try to do anything with it
<theholyduck> known error?
<Terrasque> theholyduck: its the new windows emulation feature :)
<theholyduck> hm.
<theholyduck> im going to compile from source then
<theholyduck> see what happens
<theholyduck> got to love apt-get build-dep
<Terrasque> any ETA on the next alpha / beta release? And any idea when they will start stabilizing it?
<flipstar> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule alpha 5 in about 2 days
<Terrasque> thanks :)
<extern> I keep getting AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'byte_compile' error when upgrading python-apt
<extern> and that causes some missing dependencies
<Terrasque> same here, seem to be a known problem
<extern> is there a solution?
<dholbach> Ubuntu Development Week is up and running in #ubuntu-classroom!
<Assid> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kopete/+bug/193333
<Nuke_> are there functional freenx packages for hardy?
<Assid> someone wanna confirm that bug
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 193333 in kopete "Kopete crashes X specially if compiz is running" [Undecided,New]
<Solarion> boy this python-apt bug is annoying
<flipstar> Solarion: http://snapshot.debian.net/package/python-apt
<Assid> anyone having that bug?
<flipstar> i have this bug with wine
<flipstar> not X but compiz is crashing
<Assid> wine is broken
<Pici> Er... I woudlnt install any packages directly from debian...
<theholyduck> flipstar, lol
<flipstar> im using an old version anyway
<theholyduck> flipstar, well
<theholyduck> wine + compiz
<theholyduck> is not
<theholyduck> reccomended
<theholyduck> :P
<theholyduck> to say the least
<Pici> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<flipstar> i see
<theholyduck> i have another issue with wine though.
<theholyduck> it keeps segfaulting
<rsk> yes known bug theholyduck
<Assid> rsk is responsible
<theholyduck> :O
<Assid> catch him
<ubuntux> hi, i have kernel:  2.6.24-8-generic
<Assid> bbiab
<ubuntux> and rt61pci is causing kernel panic
<flipstar> theholyduck: some time ago both were working great..
<theholyduck> flipstar, well compiz is known to cause errors in wine. and wine is known to cause errors in compiz
<theholyduck> :P
<theholyduck> even IF they can. work together
<theholyduck> they still dont alot of the time
<flipstar> hm at kwin my windows program doesn't work in wine :/
<flipstar> so i hope they will better it out :P
<shirish> can anybody help me out, I'm still facing python-central bugs after the update done by doko
<LimCore> will Hardy provide working fonts?
<LimCore> it would be nice to have working fonts as appose to current, broken font
<LimCore> (bitstream - invalid glyphs for latin characters ; dejavu - very thin - invalid hinting?)  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/179157
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 179157 in ubuntu "ugly (thin/gray) and/or broken (latin-2) fonts" [Undecided,New]
<tretle> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<juliux> hi
<Tuv0k> hi
<nemo> *sigh*
<juliux> has somebody else problems with language-selector-common_0.2.10_all.deb ?
<shirish> can somebody tell me what is main inclusion report?
<Pici> !mir | shirish have you read this?
<ubotu> shirish have you read this?: mir is Main Inclusion Report - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionProcess for more information.
<tretle> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tretle> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Daemonik> Why is it that when I run stunnel it just exits and pgrep or ps shows nothing?
<DanaG> How about strace'ing it?
<DanaG> (don't bother pasting the output, but do look for anything unusual.)
<DanaG> oh, and random link to my bug: bug 121833
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121833 in linux-source-2.6.22 "LCD backlight turns off when between discrete levels, both from hotkeys and from dim-on-idle." [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/121833
<DanaG> (I've memorized the number by now.)
<DanaG> Note that I've added info about upstream patches that fix it.
<bofh80> so, python central fixed then?! works for me now :) jockey don't install tho, bug logged already again lol. i really don't want to install the nvidia driver manually from the website, i don't see what else to do tho, cos i want to play my games :(
<theholyduck> to fix the nvidia driver
<theholyduck> in the reps
<theholyduck> just fix the softlink
<theholyduck> :P
<theholyduck> the entire issue is 1 broken softlink
<theholyduck> :P
<theholyduck> just relink it
<theholyduck> and it works
<theholyduck> bofh80, on the other hand. wine instant segfaults
<Terrasque> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<theholyduck> bofh80, you need help finding the correctone?
<bofh80> theholyduck, i got myself into this mess because of wine segfaulting, so decided to update :((( hjahahah
<bofh80> theholyduck, in fact, a bug in wine was the only reason i upgraded to hardy in the first place :S
<flipstar> i still have the problem in pycentral ..
<theholyduck> well. wine segfaults like MAD. on hardy
<theholyduck> for me :P
<bofh80> theholyduck, but no i should be able to install the one from the website ok i guess, i don't understand why the nvidia-glx-new package doesn't make the driver availble :(
<theholyduck> its because it installs it differntly
<theholyduck> you need to redo the softlink
<theholyduck> like ubuntu reads the glx driver from a softlink.
<theholyduck> but on hardy. that link points to the wrong place
<DanaG> I guess I should assign the task "Linux" to that bug.
<bofh80> theholyduck, that's ALL? :D any ideas where the link is or a website with some info? or what do i search for ? :P
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/121833
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121833 in linux-source-2.6.22 "LCD backlight turns off when between discrete levels, both from hotkeys and from dim-on-idle." [Low,Incomplete]
<DanaG> yay, added "Linux" task; now hopefully it'll be fixed.
<DanaG> Or at least commented on.
<theholyduck> bofh80, il check my command history
<theholyduck> i forgot where i found it:P
<bofh80> theholyduck, cool. holding here :) thx
<theholyduck> rm /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so and
<theholyduck> ln -s /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so.169.09 /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
<theholyduck> i THINK that was all i did
<bofh80> theholyduck, very cool. i'll give it a whirl
<theholyduck> and then restart xorg
<theholyduck> bofh80, actually.
<theholyduck> i think they fixed this one.
<theholyduck> if you update ALL your packages
<theholyduck> to the newest one
<theholyduck> come to think of it. i didnt link it like that
<bofh80> lol
<bofh80> good timing, i was just tappin in the first line :)
<theholyduck> try updating all the packages.
<DanaG> wme:wme_qdiscop_enqueue ht_queue=4,queue=2 pool=0xF qdisc=f727be80
<bofh80> jockey errors, which apparently is supposed to control the nvidia / ati drivers now, jockey is the only package that won't update
<DanaG> dmesg is being spammed.
<theholyduck> bofh80, i think i softlinked it into /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libglx.so instead
<theholyduck> i think that was the old convention
<theholyduck> but the new one seems to remove that softlink. and add a new one into /extensions
<theholyduck> *extensions/
<flipstar> libglx.so have to link to libglx.so.169.09
<flipstar> that was correct
<bofh80> sod it. i'll try it. and let you know . cheers theholyduck and flipstar  :)
<theholyduck> flipstar, well i think it was in another directory now :P
<theholyduck> than it was when i fixed it before updating all the nvidia and xorg stuff
<theholyduck> *it is
<bofh80> in my /extensions i have this : lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      16 2008-02-19 19:48 libglx.so -> libglx.so.169.09   //////////    -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  762092 2008-02-17 11:02 libglx.so.169.09
<flipstar> that means libglx.so is already linked
<bofh80> flipstar, right, but i don't have an nvidia driver to select at all, Hardware Manager lists nothing, and if i type nvidia manually as the driver into the config file, then X won't start and goes into low graphics mode . . .
<bofh80> *Hardware Drivers that is
<theholyduck> lol..
<theholyduck> bofh80, whats the output of lspci |grep vga
<theholyduck> hmm
<theholyduck> not vga
<theholyduck> VGA
<bofh80> also to note, if you didn't see is that jockey aint installing, which i think is the problem here :)
<bofh80> k
<theholyduck> i think my jockey is broken
<theholyduck> or atleast it WAS
<theholyduck> until i  like manualy uninstalled it.
<bofh80> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G73 [GeForce 7600 GS] (rev a2)
<theholyduck> and then reinstalled all the apps it depended on
<theholyduck> and then reinstalled itself
<bofh80> sounds like fun
<theholyduck> didnt take much time
<flipstar> sorry i didnt even knew what joker was until today..i just install nvidia driver 171.05 manally ..
<theholyduck> if you're running hardy,
<theholyduck> you need to expect to get down and dirty
<theholyduck> with dependencies
<theholyduck> every now and then
<bofh80> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jockey/+bug/193408
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 193408 in jockey "package jockey-common 0.2-0ubuntu5 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New]
<bofh80> that's the same bug i get
<DanaG> Hmm, cool art here too:  http://hp.skinit.com/skins/styleskins/animal_prints&resourceId=1839
<flipstar> what does "slice end not reached but screenspace end (8 left DF0000, score=-71744" mean ?
<mrtimdog> If I drag a link from firefox to the desktop to create a text/html type link and then click on it I get a terminal starting up with lynx. How can I change this to start firefox? My default applications are set to firefox.
<flipstar> right click propertys ->change filetype setting or similar
<mrtimdog> A gnome-open on the URL works.
<mrtimdog> flipster: Hi, there's no option to change the app to run it, I suspect as it's a .desktop file.
<mrtimdog> flipstar even, sorry!
<flipstar> there is a tool right from typ: just click on that
<mrtimdog> flipstar, sorry, you've lost me there... a tool right from type?
<flipstar> right .. a tool symbol
<mrtimdog> ? No tool symbol. Are you meaning somewhere in a Nautilus browser window?
<flipstar> wait a sec
<DanaG> I don't see 171.05 on nvidia's site.
<DanaG> I've heard that that one is only for Tesla GPGPU.
<flipstar> mrtimdog: it should be something like this http://img412.imageshack.us/img412/6254/screen2mv6.png
<flipstar> DanaG: it is a beta release but its working great here
<flipstar> http://www.nvidia.de/content/license/driver_license.asp?language=de&url=http://de.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/171.05/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-171.05-pkg1.run
<flipstar> notice:this is the german version dont know how it is different from the english one ..
<DanaG> Eek, German.
<DanaG> I can find the english one myself.
<mrtimdog> flipstar: ok, mine looks a little different... http://www.mr-dog.net/files/ScreenshotProperties.png
<DanaG> I don't see that one on the English site.
<DanaG> (I also want the changelog, not the download link.)
<mrtimdog> flipstar: Assuming that was the properties dialog?
<flipstar> mrtimdog: yes
<flipstar> mrtimdog: maybe in a other tab ?
<DanaG> aah, I had to google for the number.
<mrtimdog> flipstar: No, checks those too.
<DanaG> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=987&num=1   --  aah, yes, for gpgpu.
<sveri> DanaG: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=987&num=1
<sveri> DanaG: there is no changelog to 171.05 according to this site
<flipstar> mrtimdog: hm then i dont know..maybe you can change the filetype and edit it under general program associaton ..
<mrtimdog> flipstar: Can't change it as it's a .desktop file containing the URL, etc..
<mrtimdog> flipstar: Thanks for looking though :)
<flipstar> forgot to mention im using kde..so things are different..sorry cant help you detailled
<mrtimdog> flipstar: ok. Seems it's trying to run /usr/bin/www-browser which is an alternatives link to lynx!
<paulr> i'm thinking of moving to ubuntu for linux dist (having bounced aruond everything else) - would probably just run a hardy alpha as it's a dev box -- is it 'easy' to move between releases without doing a full box reinstall in ubuntu? ;/
<flipstar> yes it is paulr
<flipstar> it just get comlicated when you overjump a release
<flipstar> but in general its no problem
<paulr> overjump as in move from an alpha to a final or as in move from 6 -> 8 ?
<flipstar> no from edgy to gutsy for example
<flipstar> 6 -> 8 is still the same release
<Flannel> Hey guys, I've got a question as to how Dapper -> Hardy upgrades are working if there's no linux-image-686 transitional packages in hardy? (or at least, not on the alt CD or in packages.ubuntu.com)
<paulr> flipstar: now to work out how I want to get from gentoo to hardy ;)
<flipstar> just run the live cd and check out how it works ;)
<paulr> dont think running any live cd's gonna help me with that ;)
<paulr> or any linux distribution either :P
<theholyduck> paulr,
<theholyduck> emerge debootstrap
<theholyduck> :P
<theholyduck> then use that to install the base system
<theholyduck> then install the ubuntu-desktop package of your choice in that chroot
<theholyduck> add the required lines to grub.
<theholyduck> and you're good to go
<flipstar> hmn few more with debootstrap ..
<flipstar> just did that a week ago becorse of raid
<paulr> theholyduck: erm, something makes me think your being serious :)
 * paulr goes to hit google
<theholyduck> paulr, i am
<theholyduck> you can install just about ANY linux distro from any linux distro
<theholyduck> given the right tools
<theholyduck> to install debian based distros. you need debootstrap
<theholyduck> i bet there is a simelar tool for rpm based distros
<theholyduck> install cd's are just frontends to other tools
<theholyduck> like the ubuntu installcd is just a frontend for chroot and debootstrap
<theholyduck> pretty much
<theholyduck> and some disk tools
<theholyduck> and t3h likes
<theholyduck> but in the end. anything that can be done by a cd. can be done by hand
<MenZa> Is anyone else experiencing broken python-apt, update-manager(-core) and language-selector-common problems?
<MenZa> er
<theholyduck> yes.
<MenZa> s/problems/packages
<MenZa> good, good
<theholyduck> i think EVERYONE is :P
<MenZa> I was expecting that
<MenZa> Just making sure
<jpatrick> MenZa: /topic?
<bofh80> oh, i feel like such a nub, trying to install the nvidia driver manually, says no matching blah blah, compile yourself, so i downloaded and unpacked the kernel header, but nvidia installer can't find /linux/versions or some such inside that folder, (the /linux/ is there, the versions aint) so it says bye bye :(
<bofh80> *kernel source rather
<flipstar> sure you have the right headers ?
<nemo> bofh80: that's rather hard to parse...
<nemo> flipstar: (or any headers)
<flipstar> search for $uname -r headers
<theholyduck> bofh80, why did you..
<theholyduck> dl and extract
<theholyduck> why not install the linux-headers package
<theholyduck> for your arch?
<theholyduck> linux-headers-2.6.24-8
<nemo> theholyduck: isn't that in apt?
<flipstar> it is
<theholyduck> yes.
<nemo>  /lib/modules/2.6.24-8-generic/build/include <- that appears to be the one my Hardy install is on.
<nemo> and I wasn't doing anything creative with it
<theholyduck> nemo, thats just a softlink though
<nemo> yes :)
<nemo> but is the *standard* softlink :-p
<theholyduck> indeed
<theholyduck> :P
<theholyduck> i wonder if bofh80 feels like MORE of a noob
<theholyduck> now
<theholyduck> :P
<nemo> heh
<bofh80> ARGH
<bofh80> cos i thought i had em
<bofh80> :(
<bofh80> i have generic
<bofh80> i'm bootin 386 kernel :(
<bofh80> doh
<bofh80> thanks for leading me back down the right path again theholyduck :D
<bofh80> bbs :D hopefully.
<nemo> gentoo uses a differrent softlink to maintain the standard location
<nemo> # ls -l /lib/modules/2.6.23-gentoo-r8/build
<nemo> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 31 2008-02-15 12:45 /lib/modules/2.6.23-gentoo-r8/build -> /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-gentoo-r8
<theholyduck> nemo, and /usr/src/linux
<theholyduck> too
<theholyduck> on gentoo
<nemo> yeppers
<theholyduck> is usually a link to your current kernel
<nemo> I still use that one
<theholyduck> nemo, its easier to type
<theholyduck> :)
<nemo> theholyduck: that used to be the norm back in the day
<nemo> theholyduck: yeah, but at some point it occurred to people that folks might use more than one kernel :)
<theholyduck> paulr, so. did you learn something about debootstrap
 * MenZa nods at jpatrick 
<nemo> $ ls -l /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build
<nemo> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 39 2008-02-16 17:32 /lib/modules/2.6.24-8-generic/build -> /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-8-generic
<nemo> hm. I guess that's how ubuntu does things
<jpatrick> MenZa: ?
<nemo> interesting. I never bothered really to look before
<MenZa> jpatrick: python-central.
 * MenZa nods
<jpatrick> :)
<MenZa> I'm going to continue trying to check how to fix my synaptics touchpad
<nemo> MenZa: wassup with it?
<nemo> 'cause my synaptics touchpad was a pain
<MenZa> I just need to find out what to do to get gsynaptics to work
<theholyduck> ah.
<theholyduck> i need to upgrade my bios
<theholyduck> one of these days
<theholyduck> acpi is broken
<theholyduck> HORRIBLY
<theholyduck> broken
<theholyduck> :P
<theholyduck> first of all.
<MenZa> I mean, my touchpad *works*, but I don't have a scroll on the right, tap and drag and such
<theholyduck> it reports false cpu temps
<theholyduck> like the instant the kernel activates ACPI
<theholyduck> if i have it on
<theholyduck> its like
<MenZa> !enter | theholyduck
<ubotu> theholyduck: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<theholyduck> CPU TEMP IS 85C!!!! SHUTTING DOOOOWN
<nemo> theholyduck: woah
<theholyduck> while. bios says my cpu temp is 30 degrees. and my fan spining nice cool air into my hand says its not 85
<MenZa> :/
<nemo> $ cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature
<nemo> temperature:             40 C
<theholyduck> i even have my bios to cut power at 45 degrees C
<nemo> which, on my board, is reported from the AMD chip.
<theholyduck> but yeah. my bios seems to be horribly broken in terms of acpi
<theholyduck> so i just opened up bios and disabled all acpi functions
<theholyduck> but there is probaly a upgrade i can do.
<theholyduck> to fix it
<nemo> MenZa: want my synaptics xorg conf?
<nemo> MenZa:         Option      "VertTwoFingerScroll" "1"  and all that?
<paulr> theholyduck: found a howto the other way around
<paulr> i.e.ubuntu - > gen
<theholyduck> thats way easier
<theholyduck> ANY distro with chroot + mount
<bofh80> *sob* - well it compiled. and configured everything. then flicked, and flicked and dropped. sigh :(. did someone say they had a newer nvidia driver i could try? :P
<theholyduck> can install gentoo
<nemo> theholyduck: heh. heck, I helped a friend install gentoo on a sun box using the sun network boot :)
<theholyduck> bofh80, loaded the nvidia kernel module?
<nemo> theholyduck: machine didn't have an external cdrom drive or any other way to launch it, since it was SANS sun OS
<MenZa> nemo: sure :)
<theholyduck> its much more fun to install ubuntu from gentoo
<bofh80> theholyduck, it appears you have me again, what is it i'm supposed to do? :) install it? i'll check synaptic now . . .
<theholyduck> bofh80, no :P
<theholyduck> just modprobe nvidia
<nemo> MenZa: http://m8y.org/tmp/synaptics.txt
<nemo> FWIW
<MenZa> thanks
<theholyduck> try that atleast
<theholyduck> nvidia should have COMPILED the kernel module. but i dunt know if it loads it
<nemo> MenZa: My S.O. doesn't like her touchpad doing anything but basic mouse stuff. so I disabled most of those.
 * MenZa nods
<MenZa> brb
<theholyduck> nemo, thats alot of config
<MenZa> that's definitely better, nemo, thanks
<MenZa> now to find out how to enable tapping on it
<nemo> MenZa: 6 of the options in that config have to do with tapping :)
<MenZa> yep, the question is which to fiddle with :D
<MenZa> meh
<MenZa> gsynaptics does it for me
<theholyduck> hm
<theholyduck> tapping is when you hit the pad and it clicks?
<theholyduck> right?
<nemo> MenZa: man synaptics   ? :)
<theholyduck> i never manualy configured synaptic.
<MenZa> hehehe
<theholyduck> *touchpad
<MenZa> gsynaptics <3
<MenZa> I never had to before, theholyduck
<theholyduck> but.. my debian autoconfed
<theholyduck> it :P
<nemo> http://linux.die.net/man/5/synaptics
<nemo> wow. there are a lot of values
<theholyduck> i only have 2 laptops. 1 runs debian the other runs gentoo console only :P
<theholyduck> console only gentoo is shmeexxy
<nemo> theholyduck: screen ?
<theholyduck> nemo, well that too
<theholyduck> + framebuffer console
<nemo> theholyduck: screen + w3m + centerim :)
<theholyduck> i love how mplayer has a framebuffer output
<theholyduck> and links -g
<nemo> I like w3m's UI better
<nemo> navigation and tabs are more pleasant to use
<nemo> theholyduck: you're aware you can run gtk apps directly against the framebuffer? :)
<theholyduck> yeah
<theholyduck> i just never been arsed trying to
<theholyduck> i dont really have any apps that REQUIRES me to have a gui
<MenZa> win
<MenZa> works fine now
<MenZa> thanks, nemo!
<theholyduck> do you know any live cd that has support for the broadcom chipsets included?
<theholyduck> so that i could install gentoo on em. over wifi
<nemo> theholyduck: ubuntu's doesn't?
<theholyduck> i havent tried
<theholyduck> but ubuntu is not OPTIMAL for gentoo install :P
<MenZa> roll your own then, theholyduck
<theholyduck> i GUESS i could
<nemo> yeah, actually...
<theholyduck> i dont like ubuntus default terminals
<nemo> isn't that hard to unpack the gentoo ISO
<nemo> and repack it with the wireless drivers on it
<nemo> although why you wouldn't just put them on a usb memory stick...
<theholyduck> well.
<nemo> theholyduck: waitasec. I've install gentoo using ubuntu and knoppix before
<theholyduck> id need em compiled for the distro atleast
<nemo> theholyduck: pretty much anything will work
<theholyduck> nemo, hmm. last time i tried knoppxi
<theholyduck> the wifi didnt work
<theholyduck> on the broadcom laptop
<nemo> theholyduck: ok. you're a gentoo user and you can't figure out how to compile a generic kernel mod that matches the kernel version of the live cd you are using :)
<theholyduck> anything will work. but ubuntu has such ugly terminals
<theholyduck> methinks
<theholyduck> nemo, :P
<theholyduck> i can figure it out :)
<theholyduck> its just lazy
<nemo> gnome-terminal is ugly?
<theholyduck> nemo, yes
<theholyduck> very
 * nemo shrugs
<theholyduck> i prefer something like aterm
<theholyduck> :P
<nemo> does aterm finally support utf-8?
 * nemo checks
<theholyduck> i dont do much in terms of utf-8
<theholyduck> terminal wise
<theholyduck> :P
<Gnine> all hail theholyduck view of terminals
<theholyduck> Gnine, why?
<theholyduck> :P
<bofh80> theholyduck, guess what :) - (modprobe nvidia) FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia :( - i rebooted. same .... any ideas?
<nemo> theholyduck: utf-8 kicks ass on the terminal
<Gnine> not
<nemo> theholyduck: http://m8y.org/tmp/ibmfilter.txt  <- for example, my nethack remap to make it purtier :)
<lavish> Jouva: hi :)
<nemo> the actual script not being mine
<nemo> I think Fwiffo made it
<Jouva> lavish: I was just joining to ask something else but I was going to let you know the first thing in the topic was probably what you just asked about ;)
<lavish> Jouva: ahah I'm reading :)
<bofh80> ok i just read up, hey flipstar where'd you get that driver from?
<Jouva> Is anybody aware if the USB issue with Dimension E310s has been fixed in Hardy? Some were blaming it on a bad USB driver in the Linux kernel, yet Knoppix supposedly boots and installs just fine.
<flipstar> bofh80: which one ? the 171.05 ?
<bofh80> flipstar, yes pls, the 169 is giving me fatal error
<flipstar> you can find it on nvidias ftp ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/171.05/
<bofh80> flipstar, nice one thank you
<flipstar> bofh80: but remember its a beta driver
<bofh80> flipstar, yeh well the stable one aint working :). and hardy is alpha ;p
<bofh80> flipstar, there are 2 packages?
<bofh80> flipstar, i'm still waitinf ro the read me to load, ftp is slow ass :)
<flipstar> pkg is the right one
<flipstar> you could use prozilla to accelerate ..
<flipstar> *pkg1.run
<bofh80> flipstar, ohh it kicked into like
<bofh80> life *
<bofh80> here we go again :) cheers flipstar
<lavish> Jouva: ok I read the entire bug report. Now I see there's no offical fix. What's the best thing to do?
<paulr> theholyduck: thinking a format might be easier ;P
<paulr> although, does http://buffalo.nas-central.org/index.php/Debootstrap_Ubuntu_from_Gentoo look like a reasonable set of steps to follow as a process (also the link under 'why')
<ubuntu_> erp
<ubuntu_> erk
<theholyduck> paulr, its pretty simple eh
<flipstar> theholyduck: did you ever tried it ?
<bofh80> hey up. right, needed to install the linux-restricted-modules, i missed the fact of the 386 version again till i checked on the command line :(. all sorted thanks for your help theholyduck and flipstar got me there :D
<theholyduck> flipstar, i've installed debian
<theholyduck> that way
<theholyduck> a couple of times
<theholyduck> ubuntu would be even easier
<Jouva> lavish: I'd know as much as you ;) I was hoping to give Hardy a try myself.
<flipstar> hm i just installed ubuntu that way and needed about 3 attemps..
<flipstar> missed little details every time
<theholyduck> how can you miss details...
<theholyduck> hmm
<theholyduck> maybe ubuntu is more complicated than debian like that
<weltschmerz> suddenly my windows have no borders, and i cannot select things or really do much of anything.  failsafe works.
<flipstar> like remount proc+sysfs
<flipstar> so i occured wired errors
<weltschmerz> anyone know what this could be, or could some sort of xorg.conf reconfiguration fix it?
<theholyduck> flipstar, well
<theholyduck> anyone whos EVER done a gentoo install
<theholyduck> knwos you need to mount proc and /dev
<theholyduck> into the new chroot :P
<flipstar> weltschmerz: you probably using compiz without window manager..try install emerald
<flipstar> theholyduck: right i did that but you need to remount after updating..
<nemo> weltschmerz: do you use compiz fusion?
<flipstar> i missed that
<nemo> oh. flipstar guessed same thing
<theholyduck> flipstar, you do?
<nemo> weltschmerz: they answer the "no borders" thing about twice a day in the compiz fusion channel
<flipstar> one time, yes
<weltschmerz> nemo i was using compiz (desktop effects, right)
<nemo> weltschmerz: you can of course switch to metacity while fixing.
<weltschmerz> now it says the composite module or something like that isn't available.
<weltschmerz> lemme try to install emerald.
<theholyduck> flipstar, im fairly sure i never did that
<nemo> weltschmerz: naw. just go to #compiz-fusion
<theholyduck> why would you need to remount. and after updating what?
<nemo> weltschmerz: they've covered it before
<weltschmerz> okay.
<flipstar> after apt-get update and i dont know
<theholyduck> flipstar, i dont THINK i had to do that
<nemo> weltschmerz: well. I guess I should say, you don't have to *not* use emerald :)
<theholyduck> nor did i run apt-get update
<theholyduck> :P
<nemo> just don't remember that being in their suggestions
<flipstar> hmn i had to install dmraid so i had to ..
<weltschmerz> what is emerald?
<flipstar> an windows manager
<flipstar> em decorator
<flipstar> !info emerald | weltschmerz
<ubotu> weltschmerz: emerald (source: emerald): Decorator for compiz-fusion. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.2+git20080205-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 250 kB, installed size 1312 kB
<weltschmerz> why would it help me?
<flipstar> you just said you have to windows decoration..
<flipstar> *no
<nemo> flipstar: specifically an unmaintained window manager, but whatever :-p
<weltschmerz> Errors were encountered while processing:  python-apt, update-manager-core...
<nemo> flipstar: hm. well, I may be lying there.  n/m.
<flipstar> emerald depends on python-apt ?
<weltschmerz> that happens no matter what i do with apt-get
<theholyduck> weltschmerz, yeah.
<theholyduck> but it doesnt STOP
<flipstar> yes just ignore that :)
<theholyduck> what youre installing
<theholyduck> so just ignore it :P
<weltschmerz> Package update-manager-core is not configured yet.
<theholyduck> weltschmerz, again. ignore it :P
<flipstar> weltschmerz: see topic
<theholyduck> those packages are broken. and will show up with all apt-getting. but just ignore em
<theholyduck> your original install will till work
<theholyduck> *still
<theholyduck> like if i installed mplayer through apt-get. that error would come. but mplayer would still be installed
<flipstar> i hope that will be fixxed soon..i have issues with programs that depend on that..
<flipstar> like update-manager or command-not-found ..
<blueyed> Is KDE3 and KDE4 crashing for somebody else currently?
<weltschmerz> how will i be limited by running in failsafe mode?
<flipstar> weltschmerz: when you select failsafe from login you just have a shell
<flipstar> the python-apt thing is fixed.
<lavish> flipstar: great!
<lavish> flipstar: sorry for the question... how? :P
<flipstar> sorry, ask an developer ;)
<flipstar> just realized it with an apt-get update
<ionstorm> does wine work in hardy
<ionstorm> I cannot seem to get it to work
<flipstar> you might try an older version..
<seeitcoming> Sorry to be a pain (I can read the topic...) but does any fix exist for #192992? The lp page is full of useless 'me too' comments and I can't filter out a decent workaround
<ConstyXIV> installing from alpha4 cd, i got a "grub-install hd0 failed, this is a serious error".  anything i can do?
<flipstar> yes seeitcoming
<flipstar> just update
<seeitcoming> flipstar: unconventional fix, I must say :)
<seeitcoming> only to be replaced by some jockey errors. YA
<seeitcoming> Y
<weltschmerz> i think my problems with having no window borders began after i first started using compiz yesterday.
<flipstar> you started emerald ?
<ConstyXIV> weltschmerz: are you getting compiz-like effects?
<ConstyXIV> weltschmerz: pull up a terminal (applications->accesories->gnome-terminal), then type "ps auxw | grep compiz
<ConstyXIV> no quotes, of course
<weltschmerz> consty i was getting them yes.
<weltschmerz> not now.
<weltschmerz> that ps produces nothing but the search itself.
<ConstyXIV> weltschmerz: then you're not running compiz at all.  run "compiz" in a terminal and see what happens
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> the pycentral bug still not fixed? it has been around almost 2 days...
<flipstar> it is already fixed [Gutsy]TuTUXG
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> flipstar, the bug is still open
<flipstar> did you updated ?
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> flipstar, "Sorry, the program "pycentral" closed unexpectedly ... "
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> that's what i got
<dan__> Hello There. Been looking at the hardy blueprints. Is the new theme still going ahead, i thought it read somewhere that it was postponed till 8.10. Or are the blueprints a little behind? thanks
<flipstar> [Gutsy]TuTUXG: here it is working
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> flipstar, so it's not officially "Fixed"?
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> I know there are patches, work arounds, what i need is real fix
<flipstar> i just updated few hours ago..since then it worked again
#ubuntu+1 2008-02-20
<weltschmerz> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<weltschmerz> so compiz is a window manager.  i thought it was just an effects..."engine"
<weltschmerz> flipstar: "did you update?"
<weltschmerz> it seems like compiz just isn't running.
<fdsajfdjk> can someone please pastebin me the sources.list for Hardy?
<weltschmerz> compiz isn't working when i log in, and won't fall back to metacity.
<flipstar> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<weltschmerz> what is jockey?
<flipstar> !info jockey-common hardy
<ubotu> jockey-common (source: jockey): user interface and desktop integration for driver management. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2-0ubuntu5 (hardy), package size 38 kB, installed size 872 kB
<weltschmerz> cool
<fdsajfdjk> exactly how unstable is hardy lol
<weltschmerz> unstable
<weltschmerz> to me..
<weltschmerz> but at least it allows me to see my mouse arrow as an arrow instead of a white block, so i'm stuck with it.
<flipstar> here it is rock stable
<flipstar> except few exceptions
<RAOF> Hardy is not unstable as in "crashes a lot" (although this may well be the case, too).  Hardy is unstable as in "don't expect what works to day to work tomorrow".
<flipstar> good point
<Tuv0k> anyone have a bookmark explaining the difference in ubuntu kernels?
<Tuv0k> generic-server-rt?
<rsk> realtime
<flipstar> rt is for realtime apps mostly
<flipstar> right
<Tuv0k> yes
<Tuv0k> brb
<Tuv0k> updates are finally fixed
<CarlFK> (06:57:46 PM) Tuv0k: updates are finally fixed
<CarlFK> current topic is: Yes, python-central is broken (bug #192992). |
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192992 in python-central "[hardy] pycentral crashed with ValueError in parse_versions()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192992
<CarlFK> is that that?
<flipstar> it is fixed anyway
<CarlFK> shouldn't the status be in Progress or Fix committed?
<flipstar> right the topic also should have changed
<ConstyXIV> how do you mount a usb stick as /cdrom in the alt installer?
<RyanPrior> Why isn't Songbird packaged for Hardy?
<RyanPrior> How come Songbird isn't packaged for Hardy?
<RAOF> RyanPrior: Because no one has packaged it yet?
<RAOF> RyanPrior: Because no one is interested enough to package it?
<RyanPrior> I really need to learn how to create debian packages.
 * danielm updating
<RAOF> RyanPrior: Heh.  That's why *I* know how to create debian packages :)
<RyanPrior> RAOF: I've got a laundry list of programs I'd love to see packaged.
<RyanPrior> Now I just gotta learn how to do it rather than filing needs-packaging bugs. :-)
<DanaG> wtf/ my shift key is broken.
<DanaG> and pgup is stuck.
<DanaG> this is really getting annoying1
<DanaG> can't even ctrl-alt-backspace1
<RAOF> Your keyboard sucks.  I don't have any problems :)
<RAOF> Or maybe compiz is messing with your head.
<DanaG> I had to sysrq-k it.
<DanaG> It's not my keyboard.
<DanaG> It's Xorg.
<RAOF> My Xorg loves me.
<RAOF> Even when I use compiz.
<DanaG> Try going to this page in Firefox, and holding pgdn.  But make sure to save work first, since you may have to alt-sysrq-k Xorg.
<DanaG> http://connect.creativelabs.com/linux/Lists/Driver%20Issues/AllItems.aspx
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/124406
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124406 in ubuntu "Keyboard keys get stuck and repeat (Feisty, Gutsy)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/185208
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 185208 in ubuntu "Ctrl+Alt keys "stuck"" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<RAOF> DanaG: Paged up & down several times all the way; no problems.
<DanaG> Odd.
<DanaG> Hmm, this time it didn't get stuck.
<DanaG> I mean, I just tried it again, and it didn't get stuck.
<DanaG> okay, i think i figured it out;
<DanaG> try vscrolling with mouse and pressing pgup or pgdn at the same time.
<DanaG> ... and I got it unstuck again by doing the same.
<RAOF> DanaG: oh, -that- worked.
<DanaG> Last night, I got my ctrl key stuck, but then managed to sysrq-R and then reapply xkbconfig to unstick it...
<DanaG> however, my touchpad still thought the ctrl key was stuck down.
<DanaG> It was reeally really odd.
<RAOF> how does one unstick it, again/
<DanaG> same thing.
<DanaG> scroll wildly while holding the same key.
<RAOF> Ah, there we go.
<RAOF> Right, bug confirmed.
<DanaG> When I unstuck my keyboard last night, all keyboard shortcuts broke due to the magic-sysrq; however, ctrl-c and such in console still worked.... but, when I tried to click or scroll with my touchpad, I got ctrl+whatever.
<DanaG> Another thing that makes the keyboard stickyness worse is using evdev for keyboard.  When I did that, I'd get 'super' stuck just about every single time I used it.
<DanaG> s/used it/used it with Compiz, especially on scrolling/
<DanaG> great, ctrl key is being buggy.
<DanaG> Press ctrl-a-a, you get the letter 'a' and then a select-all.  Oh, and key repeat isn't working.
<DanaG> Another odd thing is that holding both ctrl keys at once, and then pressing a letter, gives no output in xev.
<RAOF> Gah.  It breaks key-repeat.
<DanaG> yeah, really irritating.
<Gnine> why dont you file bug reports instead
<RAOF> Because I've only just managed to reproduce it.  I will be hunting for a bug to add this to, though.
<DanaG> Also try typing stuff and then doing ctrl-a to select all.
<RAOF> Nah, that works for me.
<DanaG> Often you'll get the letter 'a' three times before the ctrl-a takes effect.
<DanaG> s/you/I/
<RAOF> As long as emacs & screen are sufficient guides.
<DanaG> I mean, ctrl-a-a-a-a gives aaa<select-all>
<DanaG> 'xev' is useful, too.
<DanaG> And 'CONTROL_L' + 'CONTROL_R' + 'a' gives nothing whatsoever.
<Gnine> hardy is broken at the moment. for those who are running 2.6.24-8 and all things python related. be patient/
 * DanaG hits ctrl-alt-backspace again... grrr.
<DanaG> oops, didn't work.
<DanaG> Time for magic sysrq again!  Lovely!
<DanaG> state 0xc, keycode 22 (keysym 0xfed5, Terminate_Server), same_screen YES,
<DanaG> in XEV.  Odd... ctrl-alt-backspace is being passed to xev.  That's really odd.
<RyanPrior> Are there Virtualbox kernel modules available for the latest Hardy kernel?
<DanaG> (EE) Error loading keymap /var/lib/xkb/server-0.xkm
<crimsun_> RyanPrior: debian 412437
<ubotu> Debian bug 412437 in wnpp "ITP: songbird -- desktop Web player, a digital jukebox and Web browser" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/412437
<crimsun_> I believe I mentioned as much in #ubuntu-motu not too long ago
<RyanPrior> The debian bug tracker sucks. I'm not a member of the Debian community, don't intend to join, and so I can't even look at their bugs? Fuck them.
<crimsun_> huh?
<crimsun_> that Web page is very much public.  What are you on about?
<RyanPrior> Ah, it's a bug in my system. Fuck me for jumping to conclusions.
* crimsun_ changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1 "Home of the Hardy Heron" | dapper/edgy/feisty/gutsy in #ubuntu | If you are here to ask questions such as "what repositories do i use?", "is hardy going to break for me?", update without checking what is to be updated, or do not know how to resolve dependencies with apt, DO NOT RUN HARDY | Help test LTS upgrade: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTSUpgradesHowto
<crimsun_> (python-central fixed)
<RyanPrior> The main problem with Ubuntu at this point is lack of support for networking in Nautilus due to gvfs. I wish they had waited longer to integrate it.
<Gnine> yay
<Gnine> are python related upgrades available now
<DanaG> Time to purge and reinstall xorg, after saving xorg.conf...
<DanaG> What's the ubotu 'what package has this file' command?
<RAOF>  !find
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about find - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<RAOF> Hey, ubotu.  I put a space in front of that so that you wouldn't catch it!
<DanaG> /var/lib/xkb
<DanaG> !find /var/lib/xkb/server-0.xkm
<ubotu> Package/file /var/lib/xkb/server-0.xkm does not exist in hardy
<DanaG> (EE) Error loading keymap /var/lib/xkb/server-0.xkm
<DanaG> Keymap not loading might explain some of these issues.
<DanaG> !find /var/lib/xkb/
<ubotu> Package/file /var/lib/xkb/ does not exist in hardy
<DanaG> For now, I'm booting Windows because having broken repeat is really a blocker for productivity.
<bderrly> can anyone else get help from chanserv?
<Flannel> Hey guys, I've got a question as to how Dapper -> Hardy upgrades are working if there's no linux-image-686 transitional packages in hardy? (or at least, not on the alt CD or in packages.ubuntu.com)
<bderrly> dapper -> hardy?
<bderrly> yikes
<lamalex> lts -> lts
<bderrly> yah
<lamalex> is being tested and perfected
<lamalex> is ESSENTIAL
<lamalex> bderrly: thanks for testing that
<bderrly> lamalex, hmm?
<lamalex> oh, I thought you were testing it sorry
<lamalex> :P
<Flannel> right, but I was under the impression (about a year ago) that itd just have appropriate transitional packages, and would be like anything else.  But I don't see those trans packages, so wondering how its actually done
<lamalex> I have no idea
<lamalex> did you look in the wiki?
<lamalex> or launchpad?
<Flannel> The don't really specify.  Unless I'm looking in the wrong places
<lamalex> I actually just popped in for help with this -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/193561
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 193561 in rhythmbox "MTP plugin lacks proper permissions to interface with device" [Undecided,New]
<lamalex> if anyone has an MTP based device with the same problem
<phroughy> hello, i love firefox 3, but some of teh addons that i require to do my work (firebug in particular) do not work.  how can i install firefox 2?
<phroughy> it upgraded to 3 a while ago
<lamalex> phroughy: often you can install ff2 addons in ff3 if you just edit the file that sets a max version
<lamalex> also, check the development sites of the plugins you use for beta ff3 versions
<phroughy> lamalex: ok, i will try that, were is the file that sets a max version?
<lamalex> i forget off hand, it's a .rft file
<lamalex> just save the .xpi to disk, open it with your archiver program and edit that file
<phroughy> k, thanks
<lamalex> yup
<lamalex> good luck
<bderrly> phroughy, i don't see any ff2 packages in the repos anymore, but i'm willing to bet there is some user that was annoyed by the switch and has made a ff2 deb
<lamalex> or pull it down from mozilla
<DanaG> I came back; office 2003 is too ugly for me to bear.
<AtomicSpark> lol.
<AtomicSpark> miss the ribbons?
<phroughy> lamalex: well i edited the rdf inside the xpi, now how do i install it to ff3
<DanaG> Actually, it's just that Office 2003 under Vista looks fugly.  It totally ignores the OS coloring, and draws its own controls.
<DanaG> Oh, and I figured out that error -- it's a decoy.  I was giving 'setxkbmap' an invalid parameter and it was manifesting as not creating a temp file it needed to create.
<lamalex> drag and drop
<lamalex> open up add-ons, and drop the xpi into it
<phroughy> i figured it out (i think) by right click->open with-> then type firefox
<phroughy> and it works like a charm!
<phroughy> thank you lamalax!
<phroughy> lamalax++
<lamalex_1> !
<DanaG> Oh, another odd thing: my taskbar is showing all windows from all workspaces, despite me having set it to only show the current workspace.
<credible> DanaG: ensure that "number of desktops" is set to 1
<DanaG> it is set to 1, but it's not ACTING like it's set to 1.
<lamalex> any one else having problems with gnome-clock?
<DanaG> My pager is switching between different cubes, it seems.
<DanaG> Hmm, if I set it to 2 and then back to 1, it works properly now.
<ethana2> i see google earth and sketchup aren't in the partner repositories yet
<ethana2> whoa, neither is picasa
<ethana2> if they could take care of that before hardy is released, it'd be great
<ethana2> i'm sure google would be quite happy to see that happen
<ethana2> as well as everyone not 1337 enough to use blender
<ethana2> ..or who doesn't want to have to open a web browser just to install google earth
<ethana2> should i put this in ideapool, or is it good enough just to have said what i did?
<lamalex> isn't the partner repo generally lacking during the development phase?
<ethana2> is there a masters of the multiverse channel?
<ethana2> oh, well if that's the case, that's fine
<lamalex> #motu
<ethana2> i just want to be sure those are in there before release
<lamalex> ubuntu-moto sorry
<lamalex> motu jeeze
<ethana2> ^_^
<lamalex> #ubuntu-motu
<lamalex> I'm getting tired
<ethana2> thanks
<DanaG> =^_^=   //o_O\\
<ethana2> the folks on #ubuntu-motu have no clue
<ethana2> where i should go with this idea..
<lamalex> email someone at canonical
<lamalex> the partner repo isn't community maintained
<lamalex> it's maintained by Canonical and their partners
<lamalex> Canonical are generally pretty quick to reply
<DanaG> How does canonical make money?  Are they still on 'startup' funding?
<lamalex> they have a lot of commercial service to companies
<lamalex> support I suppose is more accurate
<lamalex> and Mark Shuttleworth is a multimillionaire
<lamalex> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mark_Shuttleworth
<lamalex> haha not the most flattering picture
<DanaG> I first heard of Ubuntu in 2005, I think.
<DanaG> Oh hey, you know that new wallpaper?  I think that'd make an awesome laptop case skin.
<DanaG> http://hp.skinit.com/skins/hpmtv_exclusive&resourceId=5654
<DanaG> http://h50146.www5.hp.com/products/portables/personal/zen_wallpaper/
<nemo> grrr
<nemo> forgot about the pycentral thing
<nemo> dammit
<cwillu> anybody else have their audio reversed after some recent updates?
<DanaG> .
<awalton__> cwillu, my headphone port on my laptop isn't working after -5->-8.
<Gumby> Hello all.  I accidentally left a hardy repo enable and now I am trying to figure out which packages got installed (not many) so I can downgrade them back to gutsy. Is there an easy way to do this?
<zqwe> /var/log/dpkg.log
<Cyclonut> quick Q - when is beta out?
<zqwe> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule
<cwillu> Gumby, synaptic, remove the hardy apt line, and then pull up the 'local or obsolete packages' view
<Gumby> cwillu: ah cool.  thak you
<Mark_Milliman> Does PulseAudio come with a mixer
<Mark_Milliman> Everyone go to bed now that Python is fixed
<nrp> i candie happy
<Mark_Milliman> so is a bunch of other stuff
<DanaG> Oh hey, anybody here have the "ADI1981" audio codec?
<zqwe> AD1988 here
<DanaG> Hmm, I can't find anything for 1981, so perhaps it's a typo.
<DanaG> I was looking at the specs in the service manual of some HP business laptop (considering future purchase).
<DanaG> aah.  http://www.dsprelated.com/showmessage/10596.php?Sort=mostrecentfirst
<zqwe> http://www.analog.com/en/subCat/0,2879,765%255F803%255F0%255F%255F0%255F,00.html
<DanaG> Thanks!
<ethana2> another anti-ISP Digg article
<ethana2> all those poor people who don't know about copowi
<ethana2> i hope we can put an end to this madness within the next year
<ethana2> If I believed the time of birth made any difference at all in how human a person is, I'd really be supporting Obama about now
<ethana2> But there's still a chance for a Huckabee/Paul ticket..
<ethana2> well, my update manager isn't complaining at me..
<ethana2> so i guess my hardy install is currently happy ;)
<ethana2> ...which is a bit of relief
<AtomicSpark> my god. the other room is always such a mess. :\
<AtomicSpark> makes me angry at times.
<ethana2> Is alpha5 looking like it'll be on time?
<AtomicSpark> i hope so. :) i am excite!
<ethana2> i waited up really late for alpha4 i think..
<ethana2> ...yeah....
<AtomicSpark> did they fix the python thing? its no longer in the message topic thing.
<ethana2> i'm prepared to give them an extra week though
<AtomicSpark> motd, whatever.
<ethana2> i think they did
<AtomicSpark> good deal. now if only ubuntu would work in kvm. i would be more excite.
<ethana2> hmm
<AtomicSpark> i might just have to try a live cd. they run so slow though. :\
<ethana2> i never virtualize
<zqwe> no kvm for me without intel VT
<ethana2> do the C2D chips have VT?
<AtomicSpark> yes
<ethana2> ok
<zqwe> lower end like my E4300 not
<ethana2> i suppose that may come in handy
<AtomicSpark> you have to enable it in bios then reboot.
<ethana2> but as WINE rolls on, it may not be needed at all
<ethana2> interesting
<AtomicSpark> if you have a laptop you have to remove the battery and ac! hard reboot haha.
<ethana2> it's a laptop
<AtomicSpark> i dont use it for windows apps. i use it for class.
<ethana2> oh?
<AtomicSpark> ah. do you have a option in bios?
<ethana2> by the way, can we spoof the mac TPM yet?
<ethana2> i haven't looked yet
<AtomicSpark> you should.
<ethana2> ok
<AtomicSpark> afaik all core 2's have it.
<AtomicSpark> you'll have to remove the battery (with ac cord unpluged) to get it to work.
<ethana2> Apple should be split into two companies
<ethana2> forcibly
<AtomicSpark> thats the one step they dont tell you about. lol.
<zqwe> AtomicSpark: i've said you not all c2d support VT
<AtomicSpark> are you sure?
<zqwe> Intel VT was officially launched at the Intel Developer Forum Spring 2005. It is available on certain Pentium 4 6x1 and 6x2 models,[2] Pentium D 9x0,[3] Xeon 3xxx/5xxx/7xxx, Core Duo[4] (excluding the T2300E and T2x50 models) and Core 2 Duo[5] processors (excluding the T52x0, T5300, T54x0, T5500 with stepping "B2", E2xx0, E4x00 and E8190 models).
<zqwe> (c)wiki
<AtomicSpark> well there you go. lol.
<AtomicSpark> mine is the T7250
 * DanaG already has a TPM chip.
<ethana2> :(
<ethana2> no wait
<AtomicSpark> anyways kvm is a quick and simple way to run linux/windows guests for testing/college :P
<AtomicSpark> vmware server is nice for windows.
<ethana2>  a TPM or mac TPM?
<AtomicSpark> what is this... TPM
<AtomicSpark> and obsession with macs
<ethana2> apple is evil
<ethana2> they use a Trusted Platform Module to see that OSX cannot run on non-Apple hardware
<ethana2> ..they should be split like Bell
<AtomicSpark> lol
<zqwe> AtomicSpark: 1st one should buy windows with approrpiate license, for example vista ultimate is required for runnin in VM
<AtomicSpark> so they're doing what IBM did years ago.
<zqwe> but will linux user buy a windows, thats a question
<AtomicSpark> zqwe: business edition worked in my kvm. i don't get this "non-activation" issue
<DanaG> Dang, that adi1981 is only 48KHz.
<DanaG> Actually, apple doesn't use TPM.
<AtomicSpark> oh would you quit poping in our conversation. yo're confusing me.
<AtomicSpark> *you
<ethana2> spark: k
<DanaG> Sure.
<zqwe> AtomicSpark: yeah business count too, but not home premium
<ethana2> dana: close enough: evil chip that restricts stuff
<AtomicSpark> well. home is a joke. too many missing things i need.
<ethana2> that's what i said about windows
<AtomicSpark> see. all of you forget.
<ethana2> sorry
<AtomicSpark> this has all been done before.
<ethana2> spark: shutting up
<AtomicSpark> IBM had proprietary
<AtomicSpark> so did dell
<AtomicSpark> IBM had their own memory
<AtomicSpark> no wait that was HP
<AtomicSpark> haha
<AtomicSpark> that was a big scam
<AtomicSpark> mostly happened on servers though
<DanaG> What about HP?  Sorry, missed the conversation.
<AtomicSpark> had proprietary memory in their servers
<AtomicSpark> if you used other memory, it wouldnt boot
<AtomicSpark> but yes. apple is the scammer these days.
<AtomicSpark> and microsoft is dying.
<DanaG> Or at least, the OS division.
<AtomicSpark> no. not talkinga bout windows.
<AtomicSpark> everything.
<AtomicSpark> they're run out of ideas.
<AtomicSpark> thats why they went after yahoo.
<AtomicSpark> their search engine failed. they're live thing didnt do so well.
<AtomicSpark> they just cant expand anymore.
<AtomicSpark> they need money bad D:
<AtomicSpark> intel isnt doing well either
<AtomicSpark> everyone says how bad amd was doing but nobody notices that intel had to cut everything in order to keep its shares up
<AtomicSpark> tis bad. very bad right now.
<DanaG> AMD is 'losing' right now, but they still have big OEM business, so they'll stay up.
<AtomicSpark> we're talkinga bout companies here. not whos processor is better :P
<AtomicSpark> intel lost its networking, sound, everything cept for processors and soon to be video cards.
<AtomicSpark> all because it decided to close a plant in india
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> firefox3 is not saving my passwords
<DanaG> What's wrong with Intel networking?
<AtomicSpark> they cut it.
<AtomicSpark> to save money.
<Assid> DanaG: expensive
<DanaG> By 'losing', I meant performance; by 'stay up', I meant, "who cares about the performance?  that's not all that makes a business."
<Assid> considering you can get other cards for cheaper raters
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> lol, intel cut their networking line?
<DanaG> Aah, wireless.
<AtomicSpark> they're no longer making it. they are only making processors now. they cut everything else.
<DanaG> I was thinking of the GbE.
<AtomicSpark> thats why their stock is still up.
<AtomicSpark> D:
<DanaG> Intel is discontinued?  Are you serious?
<DanaG> Link me.
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> seems like it's due to the pressure of nvidia buying amd?
<Assid> nvidia buying amd ?!?!?
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> there are rumors...
<AtomicSpark> haha
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> amd is losing money since they got ati
<AtomicSpark> they've tried to before
<Assid> i dont think nvidia can afford buying amd mate
<AtomicSpark> it wont happen
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> amd is not worth that much anymore
<Assid> they can have a strategic alliance
<AtomicSpark> the technology market is very bad right now.
<AtomicSpark> everything is bad actually. :\
<Assid> true.. all desktops are pretty much up2date
<DanaG> Oh, just RUMORS of intel closing wifi.
<DanaG> aah.
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> and if they keep delaying the release of new cpus, god knows what will happen
<Assid> the only place they can look into is mobile computing and variants and servers
<DanaG> I just hope I'll be able to buy ATI video with confidence by summer.
<Assid> perhaps even faster i/o communication
<AtomicSpark> imma ask my source if he can link me to any articles
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> anyway, anybody here knows how to let firefox3 save my passwords?
<AtomicSpark> but yeah we were talking about amd/ati and my teacher said that intel cut a lot. maybe not everything but they aren't trying to expand out like they did before.
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> there are rumors that ibm gonna buy amd too...
<AtomicSpark> lol
<AtomicSpark> rumors
<AtomicSpark> thats just as bad as microsoft getting yahoo
<AtomicSpark> things should never happen
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> but i would like to see ibm comes back to desktop field
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> i don't really like intel that much.. personally
<AtomicSpark> yeah. their huge mistake was letting microsoft make windows 1.0
<AtomicSpark> oh no. its just a simple shell for DOS. nothing to worry about.
<AtomicSpark> lol gates big scam.
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> it's pretty much for sure ms gonna buy yahoo
<AtomicSpark> thats number 2 and number 3 combining. that cant happen.
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> yahoo is just holding back for a higher price
<AtomicSpark> thats evil
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> i'd glad to see that happen, i dont think they gonna beat google anyway
<AtomicSpark> but see you cant suppor this stuff
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> and i'd like to c ms losing money due to bad decisions
<AtomicSpark> all microsoft does is buy out companies and rebrand it
<AtomicSpark> its like disney
<AtomicSpark> ugh.
<AtomicSpark> so much wrong in the world.
<Assid> hahahaa
<Assid> close your eyes and sit down
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> we are just talking here, im not able to give u any source atm
<DanaG> Apple buys out companies and KILLS them, instead.
<DanaG> Look at Fingerworks.
<AtomicSpark> well we all know apple turned into what microsoft was a few years ago
<AtomicSpark> as long as apple keeps on pushing the limits of how users can interact with computers, good for them
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> for me, ms is always making bad decisions since vista coming out
<AtomicSpark> microsofts problem was that its a business company. business HATE change.
<AtomicSpark> thats why their operating system hasnt changed since 1995
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> ms doesn't really know y they couldn't beat google
<AtomicSpark> its just prettier. a few patches here and there.
<DanaG> Bring back fingerworks!
<AtomicSpark> because google is awesome
<DanaG> It was a godsend for people with physical disabilities -- example: a person I know who has malformed fingers.
<zqwe> nvidia said they will be bigger than intel in some years
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> they just think money can solve everything
<DanaG> But apple KILLED it.
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> and i would like to see ms spend all their money and reaches nothing and then DIE
<AtomicSpark> ha.
<AtomicSpark> the world would end.
<Assid> err what did fingerworks do ?
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> ya.. that's just my dream
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> but really, even they eat yahoo, will that makes them stronger in search/web field?
<AtomicSpark> who knows.
<AtomicSpark> microsoft kills things.
<DanaG> google for fingerworks.
<AtomicSpark> again with the nonchanges
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> google gains money/reputations from nothing
<DanaG> Multi-touch stuff.  Big (size of legal pad, I think) multi-touch touchpad with gestures.
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> that's the way it should be
<AtomicSpark> yeah
<AtomicSpark> as long as google doesnt kill itself. all will be good.
<Assid> actually thy gain it cause they are against ms
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> so anybody knows how to let firefox3 save my passwords?
<DanaG> Info bar?
<Assid> the number of people who hate ms is just increasing in the world
<AtomicSpark> no
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> Assid, but u have to admit that google is better in anyway compare to ms live
<AtomicSpark> dont hate microsoft. you just have to understand what kind of business they're in.
<AtomicSpark> microsoft live failed.
<Assid> [Gutsy]TuTUXG: i gave up searching on ms live / yahoo
<Assid> ms live only seems to index MORE ms sites
<AtomicSpark> this is going back to what i said about how microsoft has nothing.
<AtomicSpark> it cant expand.
<AtomicSpark> theres a term for this..
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> in the end the winner is still the one who got what people's need
<AtomicSpark> basically said it needs to find ways to get money.
<Assid> and sometimes when you want results from ms sites (like a bug you have on windows) it doesnt seem to find accurate results
<AtomicSpark> like its stagnant? something.
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> bill gates is a business man and ms is a business company, period
<AtomicSpark> yes.
<AtomicSpark> and what do business not like?
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> they do business, they don't do technology
<AtomicSpark> *businesses
<AtomicSpark> now class say "change"
<AtomicSpark> change = expensies
<AtomicSpark> nobody wants to send their empoyees back to training lol
<zqwe> how much is linux european or american OS?
 * DanaG wants one of those **** fingerworks pads Apple so helpfully killed.
<AtomicSpark> free?
<AtomicSpark> with linux you basically pay for support. thats it.
<AtomicSpark> thats how redhat makes money. a lot of money.
 * AtomicSpark shuts up
<zqwe> i'm trying to see politics reasons behind windows loosing favor, like it probably correlate with usa not been a richest country in a world, and thats why ubuntu HQ is located in EU, which becomes richest union in a world
<zqwe> whats why i asking, is ubuntu european OS?
<AtomicSpark> as far as i see it, EU just likes suing people. the europeans seem to have a lot of problems of their own.
<AtomicSpark> operating systems are usually world-wide. some people reconize a country of origin.
<AtomicSpark> the people who fund it is out of EU, so i guess you could call it that.
<zqwe> there is windows update servers and activation servers located? who can disable all your windows with simple remote update command? US? this is who control windows
<zqwe> so i don't know how it may be called "world-wide"
<zqwe> there=where
<zqwe> OS is a weapon
<zqwe> of a new world order
<Assid> they were supposed to roll out their activation servers across akamai werent they
<AtomicSpark> donno
<Assid> zqwe: thats a lot of crap..
<AtomicSpark> i meant linux is world wide :P sorry.
<Assid> AtomicSpark: heres a free copy of linux from india
<Assid> ;)
<AtomicSpark> but yes in non-usa countries, Microsoft is disappearing fast.
<Assid> as of windows.. activation is done only once
<Assid> although their explorer does seem to want to phone home every time
<DanaG> Not always.... sometimes driver updates will prompt it.
<AtomicSpark> i've never had activation issues. i think its just a myth by piraters.
<Assid> the last i heard ubuntu wanted to open an office in india
<AtomicSpark> india. talk about a scam.
<Assid> ?
<AtomicSpark> did you know they write off everything? its a cultural thing.
<AtomicSpark> its why intel closed their plant there and lost money
<AtomicSpark> didnt like indians getting paid to brush their teeth.
<AtomicSpark> kindof funny actully.
<AtomicSpark> so now only amd is the only processor without a FSB.
<Assid> fsb?
<AtomicSpark> oh look back to intel vs amd again. i really shouldnt wonder. lol.
<AtomicSpark> front side bus
<AtomicSpark> extremly slow
<Assid> bah
<AtomicSpark> its very narrow and all instructions have to pass through it
<Assid> everyone has a fsb
<Assid> err amd does
<AtomicSpark> kindof. its worked into the processor itself.
<AtomicSpark> see gotta stop making me remember what we discussed months ago. i start leaving out details lol.
<DanaG> Too bad Intel doesn't adopt HyperTransport.
<DanaG> Then you could do really interesting things: one Intel and one AMD on the same board.
<DanaG> But imagine trying to build a BIOS for such a beast.
<AtomicSpark> yeah.
<Assid> rofl
<DanaG> TomsHardware a while ago tested one dual-core plus one single-core opteron, and had odd crashes.
<AtomicSpark> yeah.
<DanaG> What they didn't realize: one of the CPUs supported an instruction addon (SSE2 or SSE3, I think) that the other didn't.
<AtomicSpark> this core war is going to get ugly.
<Assid> bah who cares
<Assid> let it
<Assid> i'll just wait for the time i need to update again
<DanaG> Define "ugly".
<Assid> then compare price/performance and pickup
<DanaG> Come summertime, I WILLLLLL be buying something new.
<Assid> besides.. i just bought a core2quad some time ago
<AtomicSpark> lol "quad"
<Assid> hehe
<Assid> shut up
<AtomicSpark> sorry intel, two dual cores on a single die sharing a FSB isnt a quad core. :P
<AtomicSpark> but maybe i just complain a lot
<Assid> all i know is the Q6600 beats the pants on E6850 aleast in divx encoding
<AtomicSpark> anyways cores are not the solution
<Assid> yeah hence the 8000 series
<Assid> everything adds to the problem :|
<AtomicSpark> performance + speed
 * DanaG hates how Intel numbering is overlaping NVIDIA numbering.
<DanaG> GeForce 6600 + Core2 6600.
<AtomicSpark> did you know if they actully made a quality processor, you wouldnt need a heatsink?
<DanaG> And I seem to recall Intel naming something "Quadro".
<AtomicSpark> they just came out with a 80 core cell processor or something that doesnt need one
<AtomicSpark> and its like scary fast
<Assid> alrite im outta here
<AtomicSpark> :|
<Assid> laters
<Assid> AtomicSpark: < 2011 if im not mistaken is the availability
<slytherin> Can anyone please test VCD plugin in gstreamer and report status. I just want to make sure that I am not the only one facing problem before filing bug upstream.
<Tronic> My laptop screen backlight is way too dark with Hardy.
<Gregmond> tronic: try xgamma
<Tronic> It seems to get darker at some point during the boot and after that it stays that way. It does adapt to ambient light changes, getting slightly brighter in very bright light.
<Tronic> It is not a gamma problem, but a backlight issue.
<Gregmond> although there may be a better way in Hardy Heron
<Tronic> In Gutsy the backlight was OK.
<Assid> Tronic: laptop?
<Tronic> I suppose that this has something to do with vbetool.
<Tronic> Assid: Asus Z71 notebook.
<Assid> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/193013
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 193013 in ubuntu "LCD brightness goes up and down automatically" [Undecided,Invalid]
<Assid> i told them  theres a bug.. they say its a feature
<Tronic> I tried setting the backlight directly with vbetool vbefp setbrightness, but that only says "Real mode call failed".
<Raspberry> what's weird with the backlighting
<Assid> sounds too much like microsoft saying blue screen is afeature to make sure your data doesnt get farked
<Raspberry> is that if you suspend with 50% backlighting and then resume
<Raspberry> often times it won't ever go back to full brightness
<Assid> Raspberry: goes up and down liike crazy even while im using it
<Raspberry> never had that
<Raspberry> check your acpi
<Assid> worked fine on gutsy ?
<Assid> this was a gutsy->hardy lappy
<Raspberry> that's what mine was too
<Raspberry> what do you have?
<Assid> dell d600
<Raspberry> I've got a ThinkPad X651T
<Raspberry> er X61T
<Tronic> I just upgraded to Hardy yesterday.
<Assid> they refuse to admit its a bug
<Tronic> Had no backlight issues before that (it would react to ambient light, and it was bright enough).
<Raspberry> Assid: have you tried booting to the live CD?
<Raspberry> does it do it off the live CD
<Assid> Tronic: if you reduce the backlight.. does it jump up again?
<Assid> Raspberry: would have to check really
<Tronic> Assid: I cannot adjust it. The Fn-combinations do nothing (they never did).
<Raspberry> use the gnome brightness applet
<Raspberry> that will allow you to adjust if your Fn keys don't work
<Assid> im telling you theres something wrong with this
<Tronic> Raspberry: Where is that?
<Raspberry> Tronic: right click on the top panel and choose add applet
<Raspberry> there's a choice for Brightness
<Raspberry> sorry it's "Add to Panel"
<Raspberry> Assid: I'm not denying that it ISN'T a bug
<Raspberry> Assid: but if you don't troubleshoot I can't help
<Assid> k gimme a few
<Tronic> It seems to be stuck at the minimum.
<Raspberry> Assid: go boot off the live CD that you installed with and see if you can reproduce it
<Tronic> Does not allow adjusting.
<Raspberry> that will determine if it's the package or if it's something that got changed or updated
<Raspberry> Tronic: hmmm -- I guess I'd google "cannot adjust laptop brightness ubuntu 8.04 brightness setting locked"
<Raspberry> or something like that
<Raspberry> looks like it's an issue :)
<Raspberry> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/43572
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 43572 in linux "Dell Laptops don't talk to HAL about brightness correctly" [Medium,Fix released]
<Raspberry> oh wait Tronic do you have a dell too?  that was assid
<Raspberry> you know -- I have a bunch of extra money -- I want to fund specific development fixes -- is there a way I can do that?
<Raspberry> I can hire a developer, but it'd be better if I could contribute to the developers already working on the particular modules / code
<Raspberry> brb, gotta go shower
<Raspberry> i know there are sites that offer prizes / cash for fixing particular bugs -- but they don't give a forum for people to offer money together for any bugs they want ... like a prosper or ebay for bug fixing
<Oli```> Raspberry: it's pretty easy to find a project's maintainer and/or programmers, either through sourceforge (et al) or through the email addresses at the top of its source code.
 * heret1c wakes
<Assid> go back to bed
<heret1c> P
<heret1c> erk. hardinfo crashes when it's supposed to show "filesystems".
<Raspberry> Oli```: right, but who says they're open to doing work or that they want to get paid
<Raspberry> Assid: did the live CD fix your issue?
<Assid> looking for the live cd
<Assid> my laptop doesnt have a dvdrom.. and i burned a copy on a dvd..
<Raspberry> ya know Konversation would be much more useful if you could have two channels up at once instead of having to flip between tabs... OSD gets distracting
<Assid> so i gotta iso it first
<Raspberry> ah
<Assid> cause my desktops' dvd burner was messed up and doesnt read cds
<Raspberry> putting Konversation on the system tray just dumped the whole panel
<Raspberry> brb gotta relogin to fix this
<Raspberry> I suppose I should register that as a bug although I'd guess most people would say ... why are you using Konversation in Gnome
<Raspberry> oooh 27 new updates ... let's see what breaks :)
<Assid> err
<Assid> stupid nautilis needs double click to open  "Places" on left side
<Assid> used to be single click left side.. double click right side
<Raspberry> I love my MythTV box
<Raspberry> best thing I ever built :P
<Oli```> Raspberry: They do. You need to ask them! If they turn you down you have the choice then to hire somebody else
<Assid> i think mythtv is broken for me
<Assid> i gotta check
<Assid> err can i copy a dvd content to cd directly . or do i have to make an iso first?
<Assid> its actually cd iso burned on dvd media
<Raspberry> depends on if you want it to boot or not
<Assid> yes bootable
<Raspberry> you can burn a CD iso to DVD
<Raspberry> it's just an ISO
<Assid> thats not my question
<Assid> "can i copy a dvd content to cd directly . or do i have to make an iso first?"
<Raspberry> from my understanding you can't just copy because there's some boot information that needs to be set ... or at least that's how disk images used to work
<Raspberry> so I would say on
<Raspberry> no
<njol> 10 kB/s updating ubuntu
<Oli```> Assid: I don't think that'll copy the boot sector correctly (if this is a livecd you're talking about)
<Assid> wtf?!?! it doesnt recognise that dvd burner now
<Assid> bbiab
<Oli```> lol
<Raspberry> it's weird how sometimes when I boot X it's choppy and slow and other times it's like greased lightning
<Raspberry> when it's choppy, it never gets better until you restart X
<Raspberry> I'll heopfully be able to track it down
 * heret1c wonders, as a general observation, if it is wise to match the OS on a machine, release-date-vise.
<Raspberry> ?
<heret1c> i.e they're about the same age
<Raspberry> updates are done... I'm going to restart X and see if the X updates break crap
<heret1c> Dapper suits Dell Latitude D500 best?
<Raspberry> well it still starts up
<rsk> heret1c: probably their cd-spin of ubuntu suits best :)
<heret1c> rsk> since gutsy (I think) ubuntu interprets ide drives as scsi, sometimes with grave consequences.
<rsk> heret1c correct
<njol> like what?
<rsk> yea hehe what consequences
<heret1c> dead hd.
<heret1c> as in "toast". fubar. gone to meet its maker.
<njol> sound strange
<Raspberry> the hard drive is fine... it's just sleeping
<Raspberry> pining for the fjords
<heret1c> : Bug #55929
<heret1c> ubundo Bug #55929
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 55929 in linux-source-2.6.17 "DMA not enabled for IDE disks" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/55929
<heret1c> raspberry> it's not a norwegian blue. 8)
<Raspberry> hmm
<Raspberry> flash doesn't work in firefox anymore since the updates an hour ago
<loa> how i can record sound from mplayer and listen
<loa> for example internet radio
<Raspberry> with a microphone and some speakers
<loa> i now how i can record sound from internet radio
<loa> but how i can listen it too
<rsk> mplayer url -dumpstream loa
<rsk> oh
<rsk> mplayer file
<hit> anyone here tried murrine engine?
<qzio> hm, anyone but me that lost mp3-support in rhythmbox?
<Assid> hrm
<Assid> it plays it
<Assid> but it says it needs codecs
<qzio> right... so i need the gstreamer-fluendo-mp3 thingy..
<qzio> isn't there like a meta-package to get all that non-free stuff working?
<Assid> dunno
<Assid> Raspberry: you about
<Raspberry> yeah
<Assid> just abt to check it now
<Raspberry> ubuntu really needs to figure out how to add flash to firefox
<qzio> Raspberry: huhe?! install the flashplugin-nonfree ?
<Raspberry> because this constant works / broken / works / broken is frustrating -- when it's easier for me to just copy the libflashplayer.so from the official adobe tar.gz  than install a package it is sad
<Raspberry> qzio: doesn't work anymore
<Raspberry> just broke
<Raspberry> :)
<loa> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<loa> and all is ok
<Raspberry> ubuntu had installed the alternative flash plugin into my firefox plugin directory instead of the non-free from /etc/alternative
<Raspberry> it's fixed permanently now :P
<Raspberry> what's up with the crazy 3 firefox directories in /usr/lib now?
<Assid> oh only 3?
<Assid> rofl
<qzio> loa: i have that package installed, still no mp3-sound
<loa> <qzio> strange
<Raspberry> ... /usr/lib/firefox ... firefox-addons ... firefox-3.0b3
<loa> I delete firefox 3 :D
<qzio> loa: you have latest and you have mp3-sound?
<Assid> Raspberry: okay just checked..the brightness goes loco on alpha4 as well
<loa> yeh
<qzio> woha, thats fun, it works  now :)
<loa> <qzio> =)
<qzio> and i havnt done anything \o/
<qzio> besides installing xmms...
<Assid> [16:08:10] <Assid> hrm
<Assid> [16:08:12] <Assid> it plays it
<Assid> [16:08:23] <Assid> but it says it needs codecs
<Assid> i thiunk i said that earlier
<Raspberry> Assid: does it only do it in X?
<qzio> Assid: i think too :)
<Raspberry> or does it do it during boot?
<Raspberry> Assid: boot the laptop in recovery mode
<Assid> Raspberry: only X
<Raspberry> see if the "safe mode X" has the same issue
<Assid> how do i go to safe mode x
<Assid> from the disc?
<Assid> or grub (recover)
<loa> yeh
<Raspberry> grub
<Raspberry> boot to the (recovery) kernel
<Raspberry> and it'll start X and say it's running a reduced version of X
<Raspberry> click Continue through that
<Raspberry> don't configure it
<Raspberry> see if it works fine
<Assid> doesnt reach there
<Raspberry> what does it do?
<Assid> says recovery menu - resume/root/xfix
<Raspberry> oh
<Raspberry> hit CTRL+D to continue
<Assid> nope
<Assid> resume ?
<Raspberry> ok...
<Raspberry> where DOES it get?
<Assid> resume - continues and drops me back into x
<Raspberry> ?
<Raspberry> resume
<Raspberry> what resume?
<Raspberry> where does resume occur
<Assid> recovery menu ?!
<loa> O_O
<loa> reboot!
<loa> hit escape!
<loa> and choose recovery mode
<Raspberry> you have to be THIS tall to ride this ride
 * Raspberry shakes his head
<Raspberry> maybe there's some lag here
<Sebastian> http://www.grillbar.org/wordpress/?p=246 would be great to have.
<Assid> loa: thats howi got there
<regel> uh, sudo is giving me an error: unable to resolve host
<loa> :D
<Assid> Raspberry: ?
<Assid> the weirdest part is.. it worked fine in gutsy
<Xemanth> is hardy atm as stable as that I do update-manger -d uprade to it ? :)
<Xemanth> dpkg ain't broken etc... ?
<Xemanth> ok enough stable for me, let the distribution upgrade begin
<Sevenhill> Hi there , could anyone say where are kdm's Xsession files ?
<stdin> /usr/share/xsessions
<Sevenhill> stdin: i have added a new session information file to there
<Sevenhill> but kdm didn't show that option
<stdin> is it formatted correctly?
<loa> hello, i have my hibernate mode broken after update
<loa> what is it(
<Sevenhill> i have just copied original kde.desktop to kde4.desktop
<Sevenhill> and try to change it
<stdin> Sevenhill: http://stdin.pastebin.com/d5157ee19 < my kde4.desktop looks like that
<loa> help me please... someone have such bug as i?
<Sevenhill> stdin: hmm i think there are some problems about my compiled kde
<stdin> Seveas: try running it manually from an Xephyr session, see if you get any errors
<Sevenhill> any idea about this bug : http://stdin.pastebin.com/d52dc8a60
<Sevenhill> stdin: http://stdin.pastebin.com/d52dc8a60 have any idea how can i overcome this problem
<njol> i use mpeg2 tv-tuner to capture playstation 2 and only way for me to have no input device lag is to use mplayer to capture raw video instead of mpeg 2 stream, but i would like to use some GUI software, any ideas? from what i know mythtv for example not support rawvideo, or maybe i wrong?
<stdin> Seveas: nope, I don't see that error when upgrading. try filing a bug report on it
<stdin> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<heret1c> oi
<heret1c> ubotu Bug #55929
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 55929 in linux-source-2.6.17 "DMA not enabled for IDE disks" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/55929
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bug #55929 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<heret1c> erp
<Assid> wasssup
 * heret1c notices ubotu feigns ignorance in an obvious matter
<heret1c> assid> https://launchpad.net/bugs/55929
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 55929 in linux-source-2.6.17 "DMA not enabled for IDE disks" [Undecided,Fix released]
<heret1c> we're in 2.6.24, and it still hasn't been fixed.
<Dr_willis> file a bug on the bug?
 * heret1c wonders, is it possible to take netbots to court
<heret1c> dr_willis> it'd take more self restraint than I possess to do so without a torrent of adjectives, speculating on the ancestry of the coders resposible, etc.
<heret1c> as lonh as there IS a fix - why haven't they implemented ot?
<Dr_willis> From what i recall reading about aht ide 'bug' the ide drives are now getting accessed using the scsi system and  DMA is enabled by default.. but since the changes to the  (libata?) stuff. its not getting reported as being enabled.
<Dr_willis> at leat i think thats the gist of the whole issue
<Dr_willis> but i do have some machines that show the ide disks as  sd##i, and some other machines that still show them as hd##
<heret1c> doc> that's falsified by hdparm -Tt /dev/*da!
<Dr_willis> I do not think that hdparm is reliable way to test if dma is enabled any more.
<Dr_willis> due to the changes...
<Dr_willis> but all this is from the huge amounts of stuff i read onforums and trhreads.. I couldbe wrong.
<heret1c>  -Tt is.
<heret1c> must skedaddle off to a meeting, bb in a couple.
<Xemanth> will kde 3.5.9 be by default in hardy?
<Xemanth> kubuntu hardy*
<RayRaspi> I thought 4 was going into Hardy
<RayRaspi> kde4
<Xemanth> hopefully not
<Xemanth> its way too unstable
<Dr_willis> i though kde4 was going to be OPTIONAL in hardy
<Raspberry> nope they're going to make you floss too
<Assid> okay new updates out
<Raspberry> Thunderbird is having some issues
<Assid> and i still cant shutdown X without CTRL ALT BKSPACE
<Assid> Raspberry: and yes.. this used to work before some updates
<Raspberry> so then register a bug
<Raspberry> :)\
<Assid> till 2.5 weeks odd ago
<Assid> i did
<Raspberry> so CTRL+ALT+BKSP works on the live CD for you?
<Assid> err i dont need to CTRL ALT BACKSPACE there to logout/shutdown
<Raspberry> ah
<Assid> here for me to logout/shutdown/reboot (basically to kill X) i need to C+A+BKSPC
<Raspberry> can't shutdown without it...
<Assid> yep
<Assid> it just hangs till i do it
<Raspberry> Assid do an  ..   rm -rf ~/.g*
<Raspberry> delete all your .gnome stuff
<Assid> !?!?
<Raspberry> when you're logged out of gnome
<Assid> err.. my settings?!?
<Raspberry> ok
<Raspberry> then do this
<Raspberry> mkdir ~/gnome-backup | mv .g* ~/gnome-backup
<Raspberry> do that while logged out of your X session (aka sitting at the gdm login page)
<Raspberry> you can do that by doing CTL+ALT+F1
<Assid> yeah .. hold up.. doing soemthing in virtualbox
<Assid> will do it as soon as the installation is done there
<Raspberry> I've had programs hang
<Assid> decided to leave wine alone.. and use virtualbox's seamless mode
<Assid> common issue ?
<Raspberry> hmmm
<Raspberry> so KVM is what Ubuntu is using
<Raspberry> that's a bummer
<Raspberry> since all my corporate clients run Xen
<Raspberry> now I get to learn a new virtualization method :)
<Assid> okay Raspberryim gonna go try this
<Assid> brb
<Assid> Raspberry: didnt work :(
<Assid> i lost my settings tho
<Assid> but its alrite
<Assid> Raspberry: you there?
 * heret1c returns
<Raspberry> yes
<Assid> so that didnt fix it.. i still have tl kill X to logout etc
<Raspberry> what happens when you click on logout
<Assid> well.. it just hangs
<Raspberry> how long have you let it sit?
<Assid> 5 mins ?
<Raspberry> what applications are you opening up while you're in X
<Assid> atm.. kvirc.. amsn.. thuderbird..firefox..  (bluetooths running as well) and google desktop on login
<Raspberry> do you close the applications prior to loggin out?
<Raspberry> I run firefox and thunderbird and occassionally they can hang X
<Raspberry> while shutting down
<Assid> yes
<Raspberry> when you're shutting down and you have to force restart
<Assid> i shut almost every application i started down.. still no luck
<Raspberry> are you at an empty desktop?
<Assid> err as such yes..i got a few files on my desktop
<Raspberry> that's not what I mean
<Raspberry> I mean when you choose logout... what happens?
<Raspberry> explain
<Raspberry> assid you should be running Gutsy 7.10 if you can't troubleshoot a lot of these issues
<Raspberry> i'd suspect google desktop might have something to do with the hang up -- but I have no idea
<Raspberry> you'd have to check the processes that are still open and owned by you when it's "hung up"
<Raspberry> because that'll answer the question as to what oculd be killing it
<Raspberry> then potentially kill those open processes one by one
<Raspberry> but this is basic troubleshooting
<Raspberry> sorry to get snippy, but I've got a couple of projects I need to work on today -- so I won't be of much more help for while
<Assid> Raspberry: this issue started after an update if im not mistaken..
<Assid> but hold on.. im onna kill everythign before that
<Assid> nope.. no luck
<Assid> i killed compiz.. google.. eveyrthing..
<Assid> avant as well
<heret1c> oh ah
<nemo> Assid: say, out of curiosity.  Does Firefox only hang on pages with plugins?
<Assid> didnt say firefox hangs
<nemo> 09:20 < Assid> atm.. kvirc.. amsn.. thuderbird..firefox..  (bluetooths running as well) and google desktop on login
<nemo> oh
<Assid> err. thats for x hanging
<nemo> that's just the apps you're running
<nemo> ah
<nemo> Assid: do you happen to have a synaptic touchpad?
<Assid> on my laptop yes
<nemo> is the laptop the one with X hanging?
<Assid> nope. desktop
<Assid> laptop has excessive cpu usage tho :(
<Assid> okay heres what happens
<Assid> i can login fine.. use it fine..  but when i want to logout.. or anything which requires X to restart/shutdown. it just gets hung
<Assid> i tried without compiz... killed a few processes.. even shut down the ones i manually open. Nothing helps
<Assid> this problem arised 2.5 weeks ago approx
<nemo> Assid: I had a similar situation with my laptop is all
<nemo> Assid: it would hang on exit, but only if I used an opengl application
<nemo> Assid: I ended up having to disable ACPI on it.
<nemo> correction
<nemo> irqpoll pci=routeirq
<nemo> that's the one I used on the laptop
<nemo> ACPI was on another one :)
<nemo> Assid: yours might be unrelated, but couldn't hurt to try it?
<Assid> true.. err let me try that..saving that info for later
<nemo> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=2345#c13
<ubotu> Freedesktop bug 2345 in Input/Mouse "usb mouse freezes repeatedly" [Normal,New]
<nemo> Assid: symptoms are different, but disabling apic/acpi and mucking irqpoll etc do seem to help in some cases
<nemo> Assid: unfortunately, doing so obviously screws with various functions :-/
<nemo> Assid: the annoying friggen' thing about the freeze was that X dumped *nothing* to logs
<Assid> im gonna boot into my older kernels.. lets see which one works
<Assid> or if its X .. not sure if ANY works
<nemo> I never got around to adding debug symbols and seeing if it was doing anything
<Assid> but will do that in a bit.. i need to get some work done.. cant report bugs more than 4 hrs a day
<nemo> Assid: well, nice thing about slapping in a bunch of kernel params is it is quick and easy
<Assid> true
<nemo> you just reboot, edit the grub boot line and add all of 'em in.  if it works, you can narrow 'em down :)
<nemo> if it doesn't, well, only took a couple of minutes
<Assid> but this used to work. so gotta be either kernel .. or x .. or nvidia drivers
<Assid> ueaj
<Assid> yeah even
<nemo> does X dump any errors for you to log or stderr
<Assid> nemo: nope.. it just sits there looking pretty doing absolutely nothing
<Mark_M|Away> not true
<Assid> ?!
<Mark_Milliman> X dumps into a couple of log files
<Assid> Xorg.0.log shows nothing which indicates this
<Mark_Milliman> look in .xsessions_error and Xorg.0.log
<Mark_Milliman> Xorg.0.log indicates how X started
<Mark_Milliman> .xsessions_error describes the entire X session after user login
<Assid> soi should clean it first and then crash it
<daz31> hi is this the channel for help to solve probs with ubuntu
<flipstar> this is the channel for ubuntu 8.04
<flipstar> see topic
<dholbach> UBUNTU DEVELOPER WEEK Session starting in #ubuntu-classroom in 15 minutes!
<nemo> Mark_Milliman: personally, both STDERR and Xorg log were empty after my freeze
<nemo> Mark_Milliman: heck. there wasn't even anything interesting in strace
<nemo> Mark_Milliman: and as far as I can tell, no dev interest either - so I guess if I'm ever to get it fixed, I'll have to do it myself :)
<Longfield> hello there ... I have a question about the opensync packages: why are they still with the 0.19 version, even for Hardy, although the development is already at 0.36 and the 0.22 version is considered stable ?
<[chr0n0s]> hi
<[chr0n0s]> what is the kernel version in hardy ?
<Pici> Linux romulus 2.6.24-8-generic #1 SMP Thu Feb 14 20:40:45 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<[chr0n0s]> thanks
<Pici> Sure
<nemo> Longfield: no one has nagged the maintainer? :)
<nemo> Longfield: I find e-mailing maintainers works wonders ;)
<nemo> ... often times the debian upstream maintainer :-p
<Longfield> nemo: well, I am going to e-mail the debian upstream maintainer then
<Longfield> but it's very strange, because the version has been the same since 3 releases or so ...
<nemo> Longfield: perhaps you will become the maintainer
<Longfield> nemo: why not ... but I'm not even a MOTU and have done very few packaging ... anyway, I am going to mail the debian maintainer
<Rotlaus> Are there any problems known with wine? It segfaults here.
<Rotlaus> Never mind. Seems to be a known problem.
<MFen> regarding seahorse, is there a way to add arbitrary passwords to it?
<MFen> for example, website passwords, or server passwords for apps that don't support a keyring arch
<MFen> i just want to hit "add" and type in some details and a sekrit password
<MFen> so that i can look them up again later
<Assid> anyone wanna confirm this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/186441
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 186441 in nautilus "[Hardy] Recursive directory deletion doesnt work for external mounted drives" [Low,Incomplete]
<MFen> omg you added a 5MB video of the error?
<MFen> that's amusing
<Raspberry> why'd you choose Delete instead of Delete All
<Raspberry> Delete All to me would be recursive
<MFen> anyway, if seahorse can't do this, i'll have to use revelation, which would be a real pity
<MFen> i dunno why nobody ever gets the keyring manager right
<MFen> os x screwed theirs up too
<Raspberry> I've mounted an external drive
<Raspberry> I'll try this now
<Assid> Raspberry: danag wasnt able to do it either
<Assid> saw this bug weeks ago
<Raspberry> nope, I can't do it either
<Raspberry> error removing file: file exists
<Raspberry> shouldn't that be a good thing :P  you want the file to exist if you're removing it
<Raspberry> Delete all doesn't work either
<istergiou> have you tried to mount -t smbfs using plain text password authentication? It was working for feisty and gutsy but now that I am running hardy it fails. I have compiled the module with the options required to do this and it still fails.
<Assid> i just remembered that bug existed
<Assid> launchpad needs filters
<Assid> like "my bugs" and then filter by open/closed/etc
<Assid> great.. i just broke gutsy's knetworkmanager
<Rotlaus> My xorg.conf is empty, it says in its sections only 'Configured Mouse' 'Configured Video Device' and so on. Where are the configured in Hardy?
<Raspberry> Rotlaus: good question :P
<Raspberry> Rotlaus: when you find out, let me know too
<Assid> empty ?
<Assid> how can it be empty ?!
<Assid> check ~/.xorg ? or something similar ?
<Raspberry> Rotlaus: apparently you can modify the xorg.conf file and add in anything you want, but it's supposed to basically work with autodetection
<Assid> Raspberry: yours is an external drive totally.. right
<Assid> not one of those USB-IDE type adapters
<Assid> i think if oyu use those they work fine
<Raspberry> the dual desktop stuff needs to get fixed ... if you try to do anything involving opengl or direct rendering it treats dual displays as though they were overlayed onto each other with the rendered content only filling the area covered by Screen 1... i.e if Screen 1 is 1400x1050 and Screen 2 is 1920x1200 -- any full screen 3d effects  (compiz ring window rotation, full screen games) only use the area for screen 1 ... on KDE4 -- both
<Raspberry> desktops overlay and you can't see what's on the desktop for screen 2 because it's underneath screen 1
<Raspberry> Assid: yes, External USB2 NTFS 320gb drive
<Raspberry> hotswap / mounted on the fly
<Raspberry> not mounted at boot
<Assid> Raspberry: okay but is it an actual external? or make shift external
<Assid> cause i think my "makeshift" works
<Raspberry> what's the difference
<Raspberry> external to me is plugged in via USB in an external enclosure
<Raspberry> what is makeshift to you
<Assid> err something similar
<Assid> external enclosure/ usb-ide cable
<Raspberry> ?
<Assid> with a regular drive
<Raspberry> what's an irregular drive?
<Raspberry> you're using relative terms
<Assid> okay generic external drives are those laptop drives in enclosures.. effectively. they dont need an external power source
<Assid> http://www.dansdata.com/usbadapt.htm <-- ide to usb convertor
<Raspberry> how does that effect how it's connected to the pc?
<Raspberry> they both have external controllers
<Assid> right..
<Raspberry> so...
<Assid> but 1 drive was able to delete recursively 1 didnt
<Raspberry> and 1 drive was...  and the other was...
<Raspberry> your bug report doesn't mention any of that
<Assid> just tested it
<Assid> willl test it again
<Assid> from what i "can" think
<Assid> is the way the ntfs partition maybe created
<Assid> they seem to be primary and extended
<Assid> not sure which is which
<Assid> but that could be a reason
<Assid> will check in a bit and report
<Assid> err.. which drive uses which i.e.
<Assid> okay my bad.. it deosnt do it in either
<Rotlaus> Raspberry: Modifying the xorg.conf as you suggested worked just fine.
<Assid> man
<Assid> amarok sounds soo much better for audio than any other player..d ont know how
<Tuv0k> its all in your head
<Tuv0k> literally
<Assid> i think so
<Assid> bah.. i dont know what to do about this xorg bug.
<Tuv0k> recompile your video driver
<Assid> you think so
 * Assid gets it from nvidia then
<okinawainstrocto> i am trying to install ubuntu server edition, its work fine 4-5 time the past couple weeks but lately it keeps failing when the install gets to grub.  Any ideas?
<Pici> okinawainstrocto: 8.04?
<okinawainstrocto> yes, 8.04
<okinawainstrocto> Pici: its been working fine with the exception of this week, for some reason grub is not cooperating
<Pici> okinawainstrocto: Are you using daily builds?
<bardyr> hmm grub2 is working without a problem
<okinawainstrocto> Pici: I do not think so, the iso i downloaded was from the ubuntu website.  (I am still new with linux)
<Pici> okinawainstrocto: If you are still new to linux, you probably shouldnt be running 8.04, we are still in Alpha status.
<Pici> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<okinawainstrocto> lol.. i understand that its just my coworker who got me started on ubuntu isnt able to get on line to help
<flipstar> btw when will 8.10 pre alpha availible :P ?
<okinawainstrocto> but thanks for the help any ways
<AtomicSpark> flipstar: a funny guy eh?
<flipstar> oh i just love to deal with the latest development features
<AtomicSpark> yes. i am excited.
<AtomicSpark> the new features are things that would be really handy for me. :D
<flipstar> will be great i bet http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Capra_ibex_ibex_%E2%80%93_03.jpg
<AtomicSpark> i dont get it.
<flipstar> 8.10 will be called intrepid ibex
<AtomicSpark> so alpha 5 should be out soon. there wont be many changes after that according to their development release schedule.
<AtomicSpark> i hope its a good list!
<bardyr> is disk manager still being included in alpha5?
<AtomicSpark> not sure. found a blueprint https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy
<bofh80> oh dear. i'm back..... :( . ok i compiled my nvidia drivers yesterday, and they installed and worked fine. When i restarted today tho, i get this lovely msg in dmesg : NVRM: API mismatch: the client has the version 169.09 ||| NVRM: this kernel module has the version 71.86.04.. i've done latest updates now, and tried removing nvidia-glx and depencies, and reinstalling. same error msg :(
<bofh80> what the hell have i done for it to think it has those old kernel modules?!
<AtomicSpark> okay found it. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule
<bofh80> **nvidia-glx-NEW sorry
<kekZpriester> geht
<AtomicSpark> according to that, the feature lock will be in effect for the next release. id say whatever is in it, will be what's in the final.
<bardyr> AtomicSpark, its a alpha5 milestone
<AtomicSpark> mhmm.
<void^> bofh80: disable the nvidia module in restricted-modules, configfile in /etc/default
<AtomicSpark> so if this new firewall is disabled by default, how will they let end users know the feature is there and that they should use it?
<bofh80> void^,  ok DISABLED_MODULES="nvidia" . now what? :)
<mrtimdog> Is there a way of stopping the gnome system monitor resource graphs from smoothly scrolling? Just showing the graphs is puting my cpu to 75%.
<void^> reboot? (or just delete the offending modules and depmod)
<void^> (and rmmod nvidia && modprobe nvidia)
<AtomicSpark> mrtimdog: use top in terminal.
<njol> dosnt look like "smoothly", more like "jumply"
<mrtimdog> AtomicSpark: I usually do (htop actually) but it was just an observation really as it's an integrated part of the desktop.
<mrtimdog> njol: agreed! :)
<bofh80> void^, ok. modprobe now says "not loading nvidia_new module" .. . . . .
<void^> i blame /etc/modprobe.d/lrm-video
<bofh80> void^, will this fix the nvidia driver?
<void^> it will stop the ubuntu packaged module from interfering
<void^> (there's probably a more elegant way.)
<AtomicSpark> mrtimdog: so the new resource monitor uses a lot of resources itself huh?
<bofh80> void^, should i reinstal the 169.09 drivers ? (the nvidia downloaded ones?)
<mrtimdog> AtomicSpark: Seems so.
<Assid> okay i loaded up the nvidia pakage from the site.. and it didnt do anything..
<Assid> so i tried to reinstall nvidia-glx-new  and my x didnt work
<AtomicSpark> Does installing Compiz + xserver-xgl disable Direct Rendering? I just did a test and says no. I have the restricted driver installed.
<Assid> and now i have to use nvidia package
<Assid> will this be a problem in the future?
<Assid> how do i get it to use the packages itself
<mshooshtari> Hello all
<Unksi> hi
<mshooshtari> I've done some research for non functional USB keyboards/mice.  I'm finding lots of problems with lots of versions, but nothing tied specifically to the latest kernel update in Gutsy, and what is present in Hardy alpha
<mshooshtari> I'm just bummed, my USB keyboard and mouse stopped working, and I decided, maybe the Hardy alpha had it working, tried that but without luck, the livecd is also not working so I don't believe it to be a configuration problem on my part.
<bardyr> mshooshtari, what keyboard/mouse is it and does it work in windows?
<Assid> anyone ?
<Assid> i think i might have to reinstall xorg as well wont i ?
<mshooshtari> bardyr yes it works in windows, microsoft intelipoint and microsoft keyboard
<AtomicSpark> Assid: what's your issue again?
<bardyr> Assid, dont install the nvidia binary from nvdia.com its bad :)
<Assid> bardyr: i wasnt able to logout..X would just get hung.. someone suggested to recompile the drivers/
<mshooshtari> Yes that's right Assid, you will get messed up looking openGL
<Assid> so i used the nvidia ones..and now if i load up nvidia-glx-new .. my x would be messed up
<bardyr> Assid, but you should be able to do a nvidia-binary.run --uninstall and aptitude install nvidia-glx-new
<mshooshtari> unreal looks horrible..
<Assid> bardyr: ? nvidia-binary.run ??
<AtomicSpark> holy crap. whats this aptitude.
<AtomicSpark> D:
<AtomicSpark> gui in term!
<Assid> nvidia-installer ?
<Assid> that seems it
<Pici> AtomicSpark: Never seen ncurses before?
<punQ-arT> hello
<Assid> err.. bbl
<Assid> if i make it back
<AtomicSpark> Pici: apparently not.
<punQ-arT> hello did someone have problems with hardy and b43 driver?
<mshooshtari> dmesg not showing anything about USB other than hubs.
<mshooshtari> Is there a way to test if the kernel is detecting the keyboard and mouse?
<Unksi> putting in a ps/2 keyboard and typing lsusb to terminal?
<mshooshtari> I will give that a try
<mshooshtari> I've tried dmesg, but I don't understand if it has a driver, just that it's detected hubs. I'll brb.
<mshooshtari> only 5 bus entries
<mshooshtari> 001 through 005 come up with lsusb
<mshooshtari> nothing showing up in /proc/bus/usb when plugging and when unplugged
<mshooshtari> dev/bus/usb stays the same
<mshooshtari> shouldn't something show up in /proc/bus/usb no matter what?
<mshooshtari> even if it's the same look as /dev/bus/usb?
<punQ-arT> hi guys
<mshooshtari> How is that Hardy Alpha5?
<Gnine> broken
<mshooshtari> I'm going to boot with Gutsy livecd again and make sure the problem I'm having is not hardware or system related.
<mshooshtari> it just stopped working after that kernel update, I read something about hot plug being changed in that kernel, I think that might be the cause but I don't know where to start.
<mshooshtari> I also haven't seen hundreds of angry people like I did with the python problem a couple days ago.
<punQ-arT> u mean that python hardy.sh script?
<mshooshtari> something about the version not being what was expected and the pkg install throwing up.
<Gnine> pycentral was fixed. but there are issues with a number of applications (firefox, openoffice, wine, to name a few)
<punQ-arT> hmmm i'm having issues with b43 driver :|
<punQ-arT> the bug is known but the howto fix it ain't working for me
<punQ-arT> :(
<mshooshtari> that bug specifically was 192992
<mshooshtari> but nothing about this USB problem, I hate that crappy keyboard :P
<mshooshtari> what's the bug number punQ-arT?
<mshooshtari> I could read it over
<punQ-arT> ow dunno
<mshooshtari> but if your looking at the bug reports your as able to help yourself as I am.
<mshooshtari> I just know to look things up and research before raising a stink.
<punQ-arT> hmm in fact i'm just hearing and looking around right now
<punQ-arT> 5 hours today trying to fix it :(
<punQ-arT> i'll continiou tomorrow
<mshooshtari> that can be stressfull
<punQ-arT> yeah first i just wasted my time with bcm43xx driver and then i realised it won't work
<mshooshtari> I had a decent gutsy 2 days ago, but upgraded because I thought maybe I could upgrade past what broke my mouse/keyboard
<punQ-arT> after that i used ndiswrapper , took me some time but i was able to fix it
<mshooshtari> that's a wireless card right?
<punQ-arT> yep
<mshooshtari> I remember having issues with that a while back, I had to get firmware and install that
<punQ-arT> yeah i know
<mshooshtari> but still no joy, that's strange.
<mshooshtari> a lot of people forget the firmware.
<punQ-arT> with bcm43xx the best thing i had was retrieving signals
<punQ-arT> no chance to connect :(
<mshooshtari> any oppertunity to switch the mpci with an intel card?
<punQ-arT> aaah then i have to do a bios hack i guess not interested :(
<mshooshtari> that's never fun, I also strongly dislike proprietary laptop hardware
<punQ-arT> i wonder how much a sony viao costs
<mshooshtari> Asus makes some not so proprietary ones.
<punQ-arT> they say it works fine with linux
<mshooshtari> HP notebooks tend to work well also
<punQ-arT> naaah i have a hp g5002ea
<punQ-arT> sound issues
<punQ-arT> damn bcm4311 card
<mshooshtari> you might have better luck conquering those sound issues
<mshooshtari> I remember having to install the source alsa drivers.
<mshooshtari> I have nc6400
<punQ-arT> hmm wonder why ubuntu doesn't have alsa-conf?
<mshooshtari> I wish I knew what kernel update happened last week
<mshooshtari> it does, but the binary drivers were missing something dealing with plugin detection (if you've got a headphone or mic plugged in)
<punQ-arT> nice way of thinking :D
<punQ-arT> i'm wondering why linux is started being developed by gouvernment institutions :s
<punQ-arT> like someone told me that in turkey they made their own linux based os :|
<mshooshtari> a lot of places do that
<mshooshtari> The red star linux is a good distro made in china.
<mshooshtari> there is also a larger encompassing project I think asianux or something like that.
<punQ-arT> nice
<punQ-arT> i'm looking for the time where microsoft is down
<punQ-arT> linux will rule :D
<humbolt> I am having the following problem with hardy: The screen and graphics preferences application does not show any device!
<finalbeta> yes, removing any competition will make sure linux is the best :/
<mshooshtari> I don't think they will ever be down, they will just make micronux
<mshooshtari> buy up the best distro at the time and just leech off the community after laying off half their developers.
<punQ-arT> well they keep on steeling from the unix core :D
<humbolt> It seems this has something to do with the empty xorg.conf (as xorg does not need much config anymore). I had some more options in there just before and then at least one monitor showed up.
<punQ-arT> like mac and linux
<mshooshtari> on and their closed source linux, they will never return anything to the free versions.
<humbolt> does anybody have an idea how to fix that?
<mshooshtari> Like Redhat without fedora.
<punQ-arT> hmm redhat
<punQ-arT> how come that became popular?
<mshooshtari> That's the one thing I love about Ubuntu, it's a good and active distro, but the Idea is to make money off support and with the enterprise customers.
<punQ-arT> :D
<mshooshtari> All fixes finds and details go into Ubuntu, there is no Commercial Ubuntu.
<punQ-arT> and they are based on bedian :D
<punQ-arT> hope no commercial ubuntu will be relaised
<mshooshtari> brb need to get a blank DVD, time to see if the mouse and keyboard come back.
<punQ-arT> i just read that madwifi driver isn't fully opensource :|
<HetaUma> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<ConstyXIV> isin't alpha5 due out tomorrow?
<regel> one month till beta :)
<punQ-arT> :D
<HetaUma> one day till alpha5 :D
<regel> my lirc still isn't working
<regel> dunno what's wrong with it
<regel> it just keeps crashing
<punQ-arT> i'll reinstall my ubuntu tomorrow :D
<regel> i just reinstalled mine a few days ago
<AtomicSpark> regel: got pidgin installed?
<regel> yep, pidgin is up and running
<AtomicSpark> you can use that for irc
<regel> ..
<punQ-arT> well i've reinstalled ubuntu 3 times in the past week
<regel> lirc is for the ir-remotes
<regel> =)
<ConstyXIV> is there a time they usually put the .isos out, or is it just when sabdfl gets around to it?
<AtomicSpark> oh. haha.
<punQ-arT> how do i install the kernel headers?
<regel> :) it's a confusing name, come to think of it
<regel> sudo apt-get install *package* ?
<AtomicSpark> if heard it before.. figured it was an irc client. :P
<regel> :)
<AtomicSpark> light-weight internet relay chat program
<regel> cant blame u, I did the exact same thing first time around
 * AtomicSpark patents
<regel> :)
<ConstyXIV> punQ-arT: linux-headers-`uname -r`
<punQ-arT> well i know how apt-get works but what's the name of the kernel headers?
<punQ-arT> tnx
<ConstyXIV> and the `s are backticks, not quotes
<humbolt> hmm
<AtomicSpark> backticks? single quote?
<humbolt> 3d effects working
<humbolt> but
<regel> punQ-arT, linux-headers-*version*
<AtomicSpark> '
<regel> or kernel-headers-*version*
<regel> or something similar
<punQ-arT> srry my english is'nt that well what's the difference between those backticks and quotes?
<ConstyXIV> `uname -r` comes out to "version"
<ConstyXIV> punQ-arT: it's on the key with the ~
<humbolt> I can not see any monitors or video cards in screens and graphics config app
<punQ-arT> using azerty :P
<ConstyXIV> oh
<ConstyXIV> crap
<punQ-arT> lmao
<AtomicSpark> there is no backticks on us keyboard. >:O
<regel> I think the new xorg.conf sucks
<AtomicSpark> oh wait
<regel> I cant use fglrx anymore
<AtomicSpark> durr right below the tildy
<AtomicSpark> i didnt know anything used them. hmm. interesting.
<regel> the restricted driver manager sucks imho
<punQ-arT> yeah
<regel> it just messes everything up
<regel> I had to install everything manually in the end
<punQ-arT> at me it only gives things for bcm43xx even if i don't use that driver :|
<ConstyXIV> punQ-arT: judging by this picture here, i think it's on the 7 key
<ConstyXIV> it's the thing that looks like a single quote, but isin't
<punQ-arT> well can't i just first type uname -r
<AtomicSpark> restricted driver fails in hardy?
<regel> yes u can
<punQ-arT> and add what i get to the next command
<ConstyXIV> it's a command, so you'd have to cut/paste
<punQ-arT> aah
<regel> it doesn't really install anything that works on my rig
<AtomicSpark> ctrl-shift-v
<AtomicSpark> for mr punQ-arT
<nekostar> do te do te dummmm
 * nekostar pads around
<punQ-arT> ybe because you don't have a remote clue you should install a package?
<punQ-arT> [22:30] <_rene_> (btw, build-essential installs you all the essentials for a build)
<punQ-arT> doing something essentially wrong
<punQ-arT> oops srry
<regel> eh
<regel> u know, you're a bit late
<regel> 22.30...
<nekostar> arg
<nekostar> i wish i could move through time and see if im gonna win this qx6700 ; ;
<nekostar> Time Left2d 03h 09m ........
 * nekostar stabs ebay and bidding addiction
<regel> i decided not to buy a new desktop PC anymore
<regel> switched to console gaming
<nekostar> lol
<nekostar> im getting one of those too
<nekostar> later tho
<punQ-arT> i first have to reinstall gusty then use ndiswrapper to get connection and then use the hardy.sh script to upgrade to alpha 5 and hmm then i'll try to fix my b43 driver :|
<regel> I got fed up with Vista
<nekostar> damn expensive hobby
 * AtomicSpark is disappointed in regel
<punQ-arT> vista is just sucking soo good
<regel> yeah
<punQ-arT> i only could shrink 5 gigs :|
<regel> M$ so made me buy an PS3
<AtomicSpark> lawl. i cannot play FPS games on consoles.
<AtomicSpark> it makes me angery.
<punQ-arT> regel did u hear about yellow dog linux?
<regel> yeah
<regel> but they really need to optimize things
<punQ-arT> i just read about it a few months ago
<regel> as ps3-linux has always a limited hardware access
<AtomicSpark> ubuntu is on the ps3 now
<regel> so it's not that fast
<theAtom> I run Ubuntu from external HDD.  It shows my internal HDD partition D: but not C:   How can I tell Ubuntu to show C: as well?
<punQ-arT> regel not if they make specific drivers for the cell technology
<regel> they wont
<regel> it's not worth it
<punQ-arT> regel why?
<punQ-arT> it's a nice idea to have linux running on a ps3
<regel> they wouldn't get any money from it
<regel> it sure is
<punQ-arT> from what?
<nekostar> ps3 is plenty fine as a inet computer
<regel> sony from helping with cell-drivers
<nekostar> in fact compaired to most older systems it works fine indeed
<nekostar> just dont expect to have 3d going - so no compiz properly or so
<regel> i'll be getting an hp tablet PC, though
<nekostar> bah on hp tablets
<punQ-arT> hmmm i'm going to get a new lappy soon i want it to be a sony viao
<regel> only one with a resonable price
<nekostar> bah on sony too
<regel> Dell ftw, eh
<AtomicSpark> i have the new compaq line on hp business laptops
<AtomicSpark> i am pretty impressed
<nekostar> overpriced and made in china
<regel> every laptop is overpriced
<punQ-arT> hp is not good believe me
<regel> I wish they made quad-core tablets with 10h+ battery life
 * regel is dreaming
<AtomicSpark> i like hp's business line. i wont talk about their personal.
<paulr> alpha5=tomorrow?
<punQ-arT> my hp's battary only stays 15 minutes alive
<punQ-arT> lmao
<punQ-arT> i only have it for 6 months
<regel> send it back
<AtomicSpark> mine lasts ~3 hours
<AtomicSpark> :\
<AtomicSpark> 2 if you turn up the monitor to full bright lols
<regel> luckily here in finland we can even make the shopkeepers to fix our computers after the warranty ends
<regel> nice laws :)
<AtomicSpark> yeah i got the extended warrenty on mine.. one year was a joke.
<regel> they started internet censorship, though :(
<AtomicSpark> made it 3.
<punQ-arT> and hacking is not illegal too in finland right?
<regel> I mean, we dont even have to get the extended warranty
<AtomicSpark> yeah. censorship is getting bad.
<regel> that's illegal, im afraid
<regel> they even censored that one critic
<punQ-arT> hmm in finland?
<regel> yea
<punQ-arT> i got a finnish friend who says not
<regel> hacking?
<regel> depends what are you hacking
<AtomicSpark> oh children lets not throw that word around.
<regel> *cracking
<regel> better =) ?
<AtomicSpark> if you mean breaking into one machine to steal or cause damage, thats wrong peroid. i dont care where you are. lol.
<regel> =)
<regel> I think our law says that I could return my games to stores after I tried them, just because I dont accept the "EULA"
<regel> it's fun
<AtomicSpark> you can do that with windows here
<AtomicSpark> :P
<regel> the End use agreements dont concern us, they have no power over finnish folk
<regel> :)
<AtomicSpark> say no, return the disk, they have to give you money back.
<regel> hell, we can even get our broken TVs fixed after 3 years (if the warranty is 1 year, for instance)
<regel> for free
<punQ-arT> regel i'm moving to finland tomorrow :D
<punQ-arT> XD
<regel> :)
<regel> The law is on the customer's side most of the time
<punQ-arT> turkmenistan if a very cheap land man allmost everything is allmost free
<punQ-arT> like electricity gas petrolium
<regel> :O
<punQ-arT> water
<regel> water?
<regel> water's free
<punQ-arT> yeah
<regel> who pays for water
<punQ-arT> i was chocked too when i heard it
<punQ-arT> belguim turkey netherlands germany france
<punQ-arT> etc.
<regel> Like... why?!?
<punQ-arT> regel may i ask how oldd u are?
<regel> 18
<regel> :)
<regel> and you?
<punQ-arT> hmmm wanna join a channel
<punQ-arT> ?
<punQ-arT> i'm 16 allmost 17
<regel> :)
<regel> what channel?
<AtomicSpark> lol. kids.
<regel> old enough to drink goat's milk :D
<punQ-arT> well i'm only in linux for less then 6 months and i got improved a lot
<regel> You can learn a lot in 6 months
<punQ-arT> yeah i did :D
<joeamined> pun+-art: you discovered freedom in a early age :)
<AtomicSpark> to learn linux you really just have to install it and force yourself to learn it. you can't just use a live cd once in awhile. :P
<s0u][ight> :D
<joeamined> linux is more and more easy
<asdrubal> The 2.6.24 kernel has a broken module
<asdrubal> 2.6.24-8
<asdrubal> cx88-alsa
<asdrubal> I'm stuck using 2.6.24-4
<punQ-arT> so regel ur realy helping ubuntu?
<regel> yeah
<regel> I do my best
<regel> small stuff
<regel> but important whatsoever
 * punQ-arT bows :D
<regel> last year I did a lot translating stuff
<muszek> anyone knows if GVFS is stable already?  I want to dist-upgrade, but don't want to mess up my data
<regel> this year I thought I could do some testing and workarounds
<punQ-arT> to finnish i guess?
<regel> yea
<Gnine> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<regel> muszek, wait till april if you need a stable platform
<regel> or install on another partition, if you want to test
<muszek> regel: the thing is that gutsy is quite unstable for me... ipw3945 crashes my laptop once a day on average
<Gnine> !topic | muszek
<ubotu> muszek: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<muszek> regel: and hard reboots are never fun
<regel> muszek, maybe dapper is the right one then?
<regel> it should be stable by now :)
<muszek> Gnine: I've read the topic (I think it hasn't changed in at least 2 months :) )
<punQ-arT> lmao
<muszek> heh
<punQ-arT> regel how can i help translating to dutch and hmmm turkish etc.
<punQ-arT> not french i hate  that language
<regel> punQ-arT, in launchpad, you have to apply for the translating team
<muszek> I bought this laptop (dell 1720N) because I thought that since 1420N comes with ubuntu, then 1720 is basically the same thing, only with bigger screen...
<muszek> on feisty sound card was misbehaving (external mic didn't work at all), on gutsy I have those ipw3945 crashes...
<regel> punQ-arT,  launchpad.net/
<muszek> can someone please answer my question about GVFS?  does it still cause data loss?
<punQ-arT> hmm i remember it
<punQ-arT> muszek back up ur data
<AtomicSpark> muszek: no idea.
<regel> there you can file bugs, translate stuff, everything :)
<muszek> I guess I'll wait a bit longer, until GNOME is in RC...
<punQ-arT> regel i'll do a  during the summer vacation probably
<AtomicSpark> muszek: you should just use gutsy :P
<punQ-arT> too much stuff going on school atm :|
<regel> yeah
<regel> tell me about it
<punQ-arT> math is just getting fun and complex at the same time
<regel> I got my matriculation exam coming up soon
 * nekostar tosses coolermaster 690 case on bed
<regel> *exams
 * nekostar gets ready for work ;-)
<muszek> quit school if it gets in the way :)
<regel> :)
<regel> I wish I could
<punQ-arT> regel blackhat or MNZ from the channel could help you with it i guess
<muszek> I quit Uni during the final year (after 8 years of getting there)
<punQ-arT> if u would need help
<regel> :)
<punQ-arT> they're both at university
<punQ-arT> ow no MNZ not
<punQ-arT> blackhat is in his last year
<regel> he's studing master degree?
<regel> or candidate?
<regel> or doctor?
<regel> last year of.... master degree I guess
<punQ-arT> i don't have an idea
<regel> I want to be able to introduce myself as a doctor
<regel> "hello, I'm doctor Regel... doctor of philosophy!!!"
<punQ-arT> cool
<punQ-arT> i want to be a student for ever
<AtomicSpark> lol.
<regel> :)
<punQ-arT> a professor at MIT for ever
<AtomicSpark> not to be an ass but you two should move over to the off topic channel. :P
<regel> :)
<punQ-arT> :]
<regel> this is sometimes related to hardy
<AtomicSpark> yeah yeah.
<regel> right?
<punQ-arT> i have to go
<regel> bye
<Gnine> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<regel> then i'll keep talking to myself
<regel> :)
<AtomicSpark> lawl
<regel> uh, i think i'd better go to bed. i have a class in seven hours
<AtomicSpark> see i was waiting for a regular to get that bot after you.
<regel> :)
<regel> bye
<humbolt> I hope the NVIDIA bosses rot in hell!
<AtomicSpark> y?
<humbolt> This fsck proprietary driver! Never works as it should!
<AtomicSpark> well dur.
<Gnine> !fsck | humbolt
<AtomicSpark> i bet you cant think of one company that actully has a good driver.
<ubotu> humbolt: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Gnine> nothing to do with anything nvidia
<AtomicSpark> you must learn to ignore half of what people say in here. ;)
<humbolt> Gnine: well if you want I can also write fucking proprietary driver.
<AtomicSpark> i mean, could more peoplec all xserver startx or xterm.
<humbolt> how can I make the nvidia driver work properly on dualhead.
<Gnine> !ohmy | humbolt
<ubotu> humbolt: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<humbolt> I just bought a new LCD and I just want it to be my primary display when I am at home and the Laptops LCD to be the primary display when I am on the road.
<humbolt> When I extend my desktop via xinerama the external LCD works. when I try to make it the only display it does not.
<humbolt> Can't be a modline issue if it works when using both LCDs.
<humbolt> anybody any idea?
<Cyclonut> humbolt: I think you can make it work using xrandr
<Cyclonut> humbolt: set LVDS to -off and you should be good
<Cyclonut> humbolt: you may have to set up a script to handle it
<humbolt> when I have two displays without xinerama I have compiz working on both screens, but the window decorator only working on the primary screen.
<humbolt> does that sound familiar?
<RAOF> humbolt: Yup, known bug.
<humbolt> RAOF: no way around? It also seems like the nvidia driver does not support compiz when xinerama is enabled.
<RAOF> humbolt: Expanding on what Cyclonut had to say, you may be interested in http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<RAOF> humbolt: Oh, the nvidia driver.  Yeah.
<RAOF> I'm pretty sure that nvidia should support compiz + xinerama, but it's likely that you actually want TwinView.
<humbolt> If the GPUs in Laptops where not soldered in I would have long ago ripped this damn nvidia chip off the board.
<humbolt> TwinView, does seem to make problems too.
<RAOF> ...and replaced it with an Intel chip, yeah :)
<humbolt> intel or ati
<humbolt> certainly
<RAOF> ATI suck approximately as much as nvidia.
<RAOF> However, I'm running Compiz + twinview on my laptop _right now_.
<humbolt> but at least there is radeonHD under way
<RAOF> So it's certainly possible :)(
<humbolt> so what is twin view?
<RAOF> humbolt: And nouveau, for nVidia :).  Which is seriously good, if you only want 2d.
<RAOF> humbolt: TwinView is nvidia's dynamic dual-screen thing.  Basically, run "sudo nvidia-xconfig --twinview", and have the second screen plugged in while you boot.
<humbolt> and now, when I will have setup my config just right for two monitors, what again will happen, when the external display is not connected?
<RAOF> Failing that, run the nvidia-settings program, which will allow you to dynamically enable & disable stuff.
<RAOF> When the external display is not connected nothing will break; you just won't have a second screen :)
<WelshDragon> Hi, whenever i try to play HD movies my CPU usage goes up to 100% and the video freezes all together, Any idea why and how to fix?
<t0n2> WelshDragon: player?
<WelshDragon> I've tried VLC, mplayer and totem
<WelshDragon> all the same
<t0n2> :O
<loa> hello friends, if i have my hibernate mode broken after update.
<t0n2> do you have installed your graphics drivers?
<loa> what i can do,
<WelshDragon> Yes
<loa> ?
<t0n2> WelshDragon: hm... confusing...
<WelshDragon> It happened on gutsy once when i was running that
<WelshDragon> You know any other players to try?
<t0n2> WelshDragon: sorry, i dont know any solution... you can try kaffeine... but i mean that the problem doesn't come from the player you use...
<t0n2> WelshDragon: ill go to bed. good luck WelshDragon ;)
<Gnine> !multimedia
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<WelshDragon> I'll have a look at them app's
<WelshDragon> any idea on the problem Gnine ?
<Gnine> !media
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Gnine> this is the one i was looking for
<Gnine> and check your
<Gnine> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<WelshDragon> kk
<void^> i spent hours trying to figure out why none of my ralink based wireless devices could find/associate with my ap..
<void^> turns out i had switched to channel 13 some time ago and mac80211 uses fcc as default regulatory domain
#ubuntu+1 2008-02-21
<mbrush> I got a pc that i just formatted the hard drive ... is hardy ready for mainstream use?  or should I just stick with gutsy for now?
<AtomicSpark> mbrush: better stick with gutsy. ;)
<BaD_CrC> i'm using alpha 4. i wouldn't suggest using it on a production system or a system where you will have stuff you value.
<mbrush> it's just for fun
<mbrush> i wanna see if i can get my LCD working
<BaD_CrC> try plugging it in and turning it on?
<mbrush> hehehehe
<AtomicSpark> yeah just for fun then youll come in here bitching about driver issues. lol jk.
<mbrush> yeah, probs with 1680x1050 .... i've spent far too many hours trying to get it to work
<BaD_CrC> get the windows .inf file for the monitor and transpose the resolutions and frequencies into the xorg.conf file
<BaD_CrC> that's what i had to do with my 32" wide viewsonic lcd
<mbrush> I got the HV freqs from the manual
<mbrush> I've tried a whole pile of different stuff with the xorg.conf ... it goes to 1680x1050 but it's all stretched out and beyond the edge of the screen
<BaD_CrC> what video driver?
<BaD_CrC> and what's the lcd's native resolution?
<mbrush> ATI AIW (tried 'ati' and 'fglrx') and 1680x1050
<BaD_CrC> 1680x1050 is native?
<BaD_CrC> hrm
<CarlFK> there is a button to the right of the 'System' menu - it dosnn't do anything.  what is is for?
<asdrubal> CarlFK, it is for to poop on you
<CarlFK> heh
<CarlFK> I bet it is spozed to be firefiox
<CarlFK> FF, email, help -
<CarlFK> ack - crash report errored...
<CarlFK> lp is sad.
<mbrush> BaD_CrC, sorry, I got too many windows open here ... hehehe , yea that is native res
<CarlFK> how do I activate the vga port on a laptop?
<CarlFK> hitting the Fn-F3/F5 which has little screen icons didn't do it
<CarlFK> er
<CarlFK> where "i" = plug in the monitor
<BaD_CrC> bios setting?
<CarlFK> never mind.  nothing to see here...
<CarlFK> in playing "push all the buttons" I did find that Fn-F4 put's it to sleep, and it wakes up ok
<RAOF> CarlFK: The button you may be after is "xrandr --auto"
<mbrush> anyone know of a site where people post their xorg.conf and make/model of their vid/monitors?
<mbrush> such a database would be extremely useful
<CarlFK> RAOF: nice.  thanks
<mannytu_> hello
<mannytu_> is #ubuntu down?
<credible> "down"?
<mannytu_> it tells me that I am ban?
<credible> mannytu_: join #ubuntu-ops
<mannytu_> ok
<RyanPrior> Intrepid Ibix - is that sort of like a Gnu? =D
<RyanPrior> Ubuntu Ibix/Linux
<CarlFK> /usr/share/backgrounds/warty-final-ubuntu.png
<CarlFK> warty?
<RyanPrior> That is strange...
<CarlFK> "where do I change the name of the default backgroud?"  "I du no, use the same filename, replace the file"
<RyanPrior> Seems to be a popular method for Linux hackery. :-)
<r00723r0> Hi, my soundcard is not working anymore. I just rebooted my computer and now it does not find the device.
<CarlFK> speaking of sound, where can I see a level meeter that shows what the mic is picking up?
<heret1c> 'lo
<r00723r0> Recording Level Monitor.
<r00723r0> It's called vumeter.
<CarlFK> thanks
<r00723r0> Anyone know?
<r00723r0> Can anyone help me out?
<heret1c> 13 s lag
<heret1c> hup
<heret1c> kde or gnome?
<r00723r0> heret1c, personal preference.
<heret1c> what do you need to know? mixer window?
 * heret1c joined just now
<r00723r0> heret1c, my sound card is not working anymore.
<r00723r0> I am told it cannot find the device.
<r00723r0> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<heret1c> ah.
<r00723r0> Last thing that happened was I accidentally kicked the computer and it froze. I was listening to music in the process and when I kicked it the output went garbly. I just rebooted.
<heret1c> cheeched the sc is properly plugged? kiick may have disconnected it (unlikely, 'tho)
<r00723r0> I'll check right now.
<heret1c> I take for grranted u run hardy.
<r00723r0> Aye.
<RyanPrior> Can't wait for networking in gvfs!!!
<heret1c> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/hardy/alpha4
<heret1c> ubotu bug audio
<heret1c> coochie....
<nerdygirl_ellie> Hi all.
<nerdygirl_ellie> I just upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04 on a development machine with update-manager -d.  My grub.conf was set to access the HDD by UID, and that doesn't seem to work.  It's dropping me to a busybox prompt.  Can anyone help?
<Dr_willis> change the UUID to the  /dev/hd# or sd# perhaps.
<nerdygirl_ellie> Additional Data:  if I insmod ide-core ide-generic and ide-disk, my /dev/hd* show up and I can mount them, but I'm not sure how to do that upstream in grub.
<Dr_willis> i thought most ide disks are now shown as the /dev/sd## type notation .
<Dr_willis> befor loading those modules try sudo fdisk -l, to see what disks are seen.
<nerdygirl_ellie> AFAIK, that's SATA, but I don't know.  (going to get the test laptop, brb)
<Dr_willis> The changes to the ide subsystem are making  most of my machines show their IDE disks as scsi disks these days.   I got a few that still show them as  hd##
<heret1c> dr_willis> hi there.
<Dr_willis> Moo!
<Dr_willis> :)
<heret1c> didst hdparn -Tt your disk(s)?
<Dr_willis> Im not on a linux box at the moment.
<heret1c>             m
<heret1c> ah
<Dr_willis> why should i speed test my  disks? :0
<Dr_willis> heh.
<heret1c> it ought to  be priority numero ono.
<Dr_willis> I have no disk problems here.
<heret1c> checking wether fma is on.
<heret1c> dma
<heret1c> they have to sort it out. with 99% certainty, that bug and the (default) spindown setting zapped my drive.
<nerdygirl_ellie> heret1c: the one in /etc/.../laptop-mode?
<heret1c> ng> spot on.
<Dr_willis> the one that ive seen so many heated threads on - and not a lot of real data. :)
<Dr_willis> and yes dma is on for all my hard disks.  :)
<heret1c> pointless for a lappy running on ac most of the time.
<heret1c> doc> what hdparm -d1 say?
<AtomicSpark> heret1c: no its not. rather use AC power then wear out my battery. :P
<heret1c> as> spot on.
<Dr_willis> from what i hear just Looking at your laptop battery wears them out.
<nerdygirl_ellie> Additional Data point.  My issue does not seem to occur with one of the older new kernels.*  specific version in a second...  The hd was not recognised as /dev/hd* or /dev/sd* on the new new kernel, but is /dev/sd* on the older new kernel.
<Dr_willis> its amazing how short a lifespan those things seem to have
<AtomicSpark> so i make a point about people being fan boys, and i get called on being off topic. saying two sentances lol. and this other guy is talking about needing to change all his usernames on all the websites. :|
<nerdygirl_ellie> We could always switch back to good old lead acid batteries.. :)  A deep cycle battery will power your laptop for about 8 hours... of course it weighs 80 lbs and airport security will be on you like nachos, but it works!
<AtomicSpark> lol. i noticed my battery is in the back unlike most laptops. at least i wont lose my genitals if it explodes.
<heret1c> doc> enter holograpic memory.
<AtomicSpark> so lets talk about something ubuntu related. anyone get it running on KVM yet?
<nerdygirl_ellie> Here you go... http://www.batterymart.com/p-12v-225ah-sealed-lead-acid-gel-battery.html  225 amp hours.    Enough for what, a week of work?  :D
<AtomicSpark> :|
<AtomicSpark> i see why you guys hang out in here. the main chat is madness!
<heret1c> ng> google "hutchinson effect". 8)
<nerdygirl_ellie> 40% my ____ doesn't work, 10% how do I compile ____ and why do I need gcc, 50% ubotu?
<AtomicSpark> haha.
<AtomicSpark> some guy was saying ubuntu is far behind other distos. thats where i had to butt in.
<AtomicSpark> and another thing. they keep mentioning envy, but autobot says stay away.
<AtomicSpark> grr >:(
<nerdygirl_ellie> tehe
<njol> my tv-tuner doesn't work ;(
<Dr_willis> AtomicSpark,  go ahead and use it... just dont expect any support in here from it.
<njol> how do i compile drivers for it?
<njol> do you know it ubotu?
<njol> hey
<Pici> !bot | njol
<ubotu> njol: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Dr_willis> njol,  are there linux drivers for it? Theres a lot of tv cards that do not work under linux
<Pici> !tv
<ubotu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<Dr_willis> work timne for me byeee
<heret1c> goferit
<AtomicSpark> i had to close the room
<AtomicSpark> it was just too much
<nerdygirl_ellie> curious.  It ran an fsck on /dev/sda1, and then dropped me back in to busybox.  odd.
<AtomicSpark> you ran it on a mounted drive didnt you?
<nerdygirl_ellie> no.
<njol> funny, my tv-tuner is analog but maintained in DVB driver, not ivtv
<nerdygirl_ellie> << does not understand the boot process very well, but is competent in other areas.
<njol> like power off process?
<nerdygirl_ellie> ... including not ignoring the fsck warnings about mounted drives, and being smart enough to remount them -ro
<AtomicSpark> why does pidgen store stuff ina  folder called purple? is that why my name on irc chat is purple?! madness.
<RAOF> AtomicSpark: Because that's what its core is called.  libpurple.
<AtomicSpark> oh i see. interesting.
<credible> used to be called 'libgaim'
<njol> AtomicSpark: set your name and it will not be "purple"
<nerdygirl_ellie> s/pidgin/evolution && s/purple/camel
<AtomicSpark> do you know where I could get libgaim? its actully preventing me from installing gnome on my centos 5 server.
<AtomicSpark> since that rename, the install just fails.
<AtomicSpark> brb
<AtomicSpark> had to get the name of the NickServ bot. :P
<nerdygirl_ellie> w00t.  I can boot to the CLI...
<AtomicSpark> good
<nerdygirl_ellie> Time to fix my X!
<nerdygirl_ellie> ttfn.
<AtomicSpark> lawl.
<AtomicSpark> i noticed some of you have your ip hidden
<AtomicSpark> how does one do that?
 * nemo isn't shy, personally
<AtomicSpark> well you use comcast
<AtomicSpark> there is no excuse for you
<AtomicSpark> :P
<nemo> well. I just cancelled verizon FIOS on monday
<nemo> after having gone to the trouble of purchasing it
<nemo> at the moment they are on my hate list
<nemo> and those are the only two options in my area
<AtomicSpark> yeah. i have cable. i don't bitch too much.
<heret1c> h'm. no shoutcast in hardy repos yet.
<Mark_Milliman> Is update-manager telling you there are any updates today?
<Mark_Milliman> It says, " It is unknown when the package information was updated last."
<heret1c> nope.
<Mark_Milliman> Lately they have been pushing out at least one update a day
<Mark_Milliman> last night package-manager received an update
<Mark_Milliman> I am just wondering why it is telling me that the package information is unknown
<Mark_Milliman> The package information seems to download and compares against existing packages before reporting that message
<Mark_Milliman> gotta eat...back in 5 minutes
 * heret1c uses sudo -i | apt-get update 
<Flannel> heret1c: shoutcast won't be in Hardy, its proprietary (I guess it could be in multiverse), but icecast is what you're looking for probably
<ubuntu> I'm installing kubuntu hardy daily iso
<ubuntu> I'm stuck at 94%
<ubuntu> (configuring hardware)
<ubuntu> anyone know if it's ok to kill the installer at this stage?
<mcquaid> i'm wondering if alpha 5 will be released in the early hours of the day (i.e. soon) or tomorrow night
<ubuntu> I can't see anything in the system log
<ubuntu> I think it's stuck on the wireless drivers
<naught101> stupid installer
<Mark_Milliman> Is it officially announced or just slipped to us through a slew of packages through update-manager?
<Mark_Milliman> apt-get update didn't return any changes
<Mark_Milliman> The update to update-manager must have a little bug in it
<Mark_Milliman> I hope that it is soon because there are still some python bugs.  At least the biggest of them seem to have gone away
<Mark_Milliman> I still have Screenlets occasionally crashing
<thero1> hardy is working great for me 1st install that compiz works with no tweaking.  Only 1 issue that I'm curious if anyone else is seeing.  With compiz on, my windows have an pixalized shadow that looks really rough.  Is this something that is known?
<Mark_Milliman> thero1, my shadow is fine.  What video card to you have?
<Mark_Milliman> It sounds driver related with alpha-blending
<Mark_Milliman> my nVidia works
<Mark_Milliman> great
<Mark_Milliman> I am just as comfortable with Hardy as Gutsy.  Gutsy seemed like a beta to me
<AtomicSpark> now now. dont start telling people they can use hardy as a main os. :P
<Mark_Milliman> It is not for everyone but the people in here should be the ones gutsy enough to try Hardy.
<heret1c> snooze.
<Mark_Milliman> Don't get all legal on me
<Mark_Milliman> I had several problems with Gutsy's stability
<Mark_Milliman> Since I stopped tweaking this box Sunday, it has been working flawlessly.  I just had to restart Compiz a couple of times which is par for the course.  Most of the time it was due to python errors in other apps.
<thero1> shadowing works correctly in  the menu and for the top of windows and bottom.  only choppy looking on the left and right side of windows.  Using Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller
<AtomicSpark> ick.
<Mark_Milliman> Didn't I see a driver update yesterday or the day before for those?
<Mark_Milliman> Take a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=682598
<Mark_Milliman> Great thing about Linux is it can function wonderfully on older hardware and do things only the newest hardware can do with Visa
<Mark_Milliman> Vista that is
<Flannel> Hey guys, I've got a question as to how Dapper -> Hardy upgrades are working if there's no linux-image-686 transitional packages in hardy? (or at least, not on the alt CD or in packages.ubuntu.com)
<Mark_Milliman> with SAMBA this machine serves up music, pictures and files to the Win boxes and no one knows any different
<Mark_Milliman> ouch!
<Mark_Milliman> Haven't tried that one
<Mark_Milliman> I have always gone from current release to current release
<Flannel> Well, dapper is current
<Mark_Milliman> Guess so
<Flannel> not that edgy -> hardy will work, but LTS to LTS is half the point of LTS
<Mark_Milliman> true
<Mark_Milliman> I just went from Dapper to Edgy to Fiesty to Gutsy to Hardy
<asdrubal> Mark_Milliman, aren't you afraid of hard drive fragmentation?
<asdrubal> I like clean installs
<Mark_Milliman> During the Hardy upgrade I had a USB device go down that caused me to completely rebuild my system
<asdrubal> pack that data in there tightly
<Mark_Milliman> I decided it was time for a clean install
<Mark_Milliman> I typically keep all of my packages updated
<Flannel> asdrubal: ext3 doesn't really suffer from fragmentation
<Mark_Milliman> that has kept me away from transitional packages
<Mark_Milliman> ext3 and all *nix file systems handle fragmentation well
<mcquaid> LTS to LTS is a good point. you'd think that should work
<Mark_Milliman> I keep a running list of all of the non-distro packages I install.  I had to rebuild/compile a handful of packages on this rebuild
<Mark_Milliman> that keeps everything fresh
<Flannel> It will/does/whatever, people have been testing.  I'm just wondering how it actually does work, since I don't see transitional packages
<AtomicSpark> i hear from other irc users that upgrading will slow your machine down. donno how.
<Mark_Milliman> LTS to LTS should be supported
<mcquaid> Mark_Milliman, I just remove my checkinstalls/3rd party reps installs before upgrage
<mcquaid> upgrade
<cwillu> Flannel, I'd expect the upgrader manually installs new packages rather than letting aptitude handle it automatically
<Mark_Milliman> Somewhere on the Ubuntu web site there is an explanation of the upgrade process
<Flannel> cwillu: Isn't that a stupid way of doing it though?  Personally, I'd prefer not to have to use update-manager-core
<Mark_Milliman> I have only had minor issues when upgrading distributions
<AtomicSpark> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTSUpgradesHowto?highlight=%28upgrade%29
<AtomicSpark> dapper > hardy
<Mark_Milliman> cool Atomic
<asdrubal> Do you guys know what's wrong with the cx88-alsa.ko module in 2.6.24-8? it hasn't worked since 2.6.24-4
<Flannel> We know its supported, its apparently working too.  Just not how it was supposed to work last I inquired about it (about a year ago)
<AtomicSpark> there was a more indepth page but i just found that while searching
<Flannel> maybe more like six months, but still.  Seems awkward to not just have proper trans packages
<Mark_Milliman> Isn't the purpose of the upgrade-manager to make life easier Flannel?
<mcquaid> ok cool. i didn't know dapper > hardy worked
<mcquaid> so if it can do taht, why not edgy? just curious
<Flannel> Mark_Milliman: Its to make sure people don't screw up their system while upgrading, by removing third party repos, and doing some sanity checks before upgrading.  Thats it.
<AtomicSpark> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTSUpgrades more about it. states some potential issues.
<Flannel> Ive read that page.  It doesn't address anything technical
<AtomicSpark> you have to go from edgy > fiesty > gutsy
<AtomicSpark> thre is a page explaining you cant skip.. still looking.
<Mark_Milliman> Exactly to make Linux easy for the uneasy
<Flannel> mcquaid: Technically you could do edgy. It's not supported, but it is doable if you know what you're doing
<Mark_Milliman> Not all of us are command line jockeys
<mcquaid> ok. just curious doesn't really apply to me. I havea gutsy box and a dapper box that I never got around to upgrading
<AtomicSpark> wow. its on the main page. lol.
<AtomicSpark> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<AtomicSpark> that explains all.
<Flannel> Mark_Milliman: I prefer it if my server didn't have it's life in some blackbox's script hands.  Not that its source isn't out there, I'd just prefer an actual explanation of why it wasn't done the easy way (and how it actually works)
<Mark_Milliman> Hell, I have been using *nix for 20+ years and I still don't know all of the intricacies of package-manager.  That is why I use the dumb GUI most of the time.
<Flannel> Mark_Milliman: but mostly, its just for my own knowledge, since I know I'm going to have to debug botched upgrades in #ubuntu once may comes around
<AtomicSpark> i just recently discovered using add/remove programs is easier then package manager. ha. i use that now. :P
<Mark_Milliman> Flannel, I see your point which is why we have both methods.  I also wanted to understand what would happen when I upgraded.
<AtomicSpark> i didnt understand the difference at first. they should explain it better.
<Flannel> Mark_Milliman: basically, transitional packages (along with metapackages) get upgraded, and drag the rest of the versions along with them (metapackages and transitional packages take care of package name changes, like GAIM to pidgin, and whatnot)
<Mark_Milliman> Whether through the GUI or CLI I always want to know what will be happening and how it will affect my custom kernel, drivers, and non-distro programs.
<mcquaid> i'm glad they finally added (back) the ability to install without formatting home
<mcquaid> you used to be able to, then they removed it from the live cd, i enquired about it and found out it was a feature. lol
<Flannel> mcquaid: I don't think it ever went away, unless you're talking about some Hardy alpha
<mcquaid> yes it left from live cds for awhile now.
<mcquaid> only the alt installer could you uncheck format filesystem
<Mark_Milliman> I didn't use the live cd until I had to rebuild from scratch
<Flannel> mcquaid: In hardy then?  since I know Gutsy allows you
<Mark_Milliman> It formatted root and home
<mcquaid> gutsy doesn't not allow you to.
<mcquaid> err does not..
<Mark_Milliman> Flannel, I have a stupid IRC question.  How are you sending me private messages in the main window?
<Mark_Milliman> over the years I have become Windows lazy and didn't come back to IRC until a year ago or so
<Flannel> Mark_Milliman: these aren't private, they're simply prefixed with your name, so your client highlights them, just like you juts did to me.
<Mark_Milliman> aaah
<Mark_Milliman> so Chatzilla is doing that for me
<AtomicSpark> yes
<AtomicSpark> i noticed pidgin has an option for ssl. does any irc server actully use ssl?
<mcquaid> here's the wiki on this new 'feature' of keeping one's home:
<mcquaid> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbiquityPreserveHome
<mcquaid> well it's kind of good i guess, it checks if there's an existing nix install and removes basically everything except /home
<mcquaid> before, I did the equivalent manually.  I mounted the part via a live cd.  Deleted everything except home (to get a clean install cause of problems I had)
<mcquaid> I've done this in the past without issue. But gutsy won't allow you if home occupies the / dir instead of it's own part
<AtomicSpark> "if it gets approved" you sure its a feature of a current release?
<AtomicSpark> you mean if home is not its own partition? ;)
<mcquaid> i thought they were boasting this as a new feature of hardy
<AtomicSpark> maybe it is. it might not be in the current version.
<AtomicSpark> the blueprint is hard to understand. :\
<mcquaid> err if /home is in it's own part there's no issue.  If one installs all of ubuntu to one part, it forces a format with the live cd (even if you uncheck format part)
<mcquaid> whereas the alt cd has always allowed you to uncheck format part
<AtomicSpark> hmm. i know they're working on moving some features from alt cd to the live cd.
<mcquaid> i had to redownload the alt cd to accomplish this as I didn't have the space to back up my home
<AtomicSpark> like encryption and adv partitioning.
<Flannel> mcquaid: They never removed that feature.  If /home was on the same partition as /, you could never keep /home
<mcquaid> yes you could.  i did it before
<mcquaid> before dapper what was the release called again...
<Flannel> Hoary
<Flannel> er, Breezy
<mcquaid> ok with hoary you could
<mcquaid> or breezy
<mcquaid> any before dapper iirc
<Flannel> I'll fire up a breezy liveCD, but I don't think so.  Since that doesn't make a whole lot of sense.
<Flannel> Er wait
<Flannel> pre-dapper you can't install from a liveCD
 * Flannel isn't thinking.
<mcquaid> i enquired when I couldn't and found out it was a new 'feature' cause some people installed ubuntu on existing installs (like say an old fedora install) and it caused issues
<mcquaid> ok maybe i'm mixing up releases.  I swear on one box i could uncheck format part with the live cd and it proceeded
<mcquaid> then I couldn't any longer
<Flannel> yeah, but that'd be on a separate partition
<mcquaid> nope, never used sep parts for home. always meant to but didn't
<AtomicSpark> you can uncheck it if you chose custom instead of recommended.
<AtomicSpark> wait no. you cant uncheck the root partition. just other ones. like your windows. ha.
<njol> urban terror is awesome
<naught101> does anyone know what will happen if I kill the installer at 94% (configuring hardware), and restart? it seems to have frozen
<naught101> CD install
<cdm10> It's amazing how broken Seahorse is
<cdm10> I don't know why they've put it into Hardy.
 * DanaG doesn't know what Seahorse is used for, anyway.
<cdm10> DanaG: It's a GnuPG frontend.
<cdm10> I mean, it would be a really nice program, if it worked.
<cdm10> The UI is great, but breaks a lot.
 * cwillu was about to suggest launchpad as a better avenue for gripes, but is growing concerned about the number of segv related bugs in a security app :/
<r00723r0> Does the drawer applet work for anyone?
<DanaG> Odd: compiz-fusion is acting like I have "Number of Desktops" set to 4... but it's not,
<DanaG> .   I have to go to ccsm and change it from 1 to 2 and back to 1 in order for my taskbar and pager to work properly.
<CarlFK> I deleted my fstab.  amazingly, my box still boots.  the only reason i figurd it out was wondering why I didn't have any swap.
<CarlFK> it was a default install - can someone post theirs?
<njol> how to "make install" debian way?
<CarlFK> njol: is there a .deb for any version of what you are building ?  (what are you building? )
<njol> CarlFK: my bad, i also should "make" 1st, it is v4l-dvb driver and i guess i should make deb file and then install it
<CarlFK> right.  "make a deb" is harder than it sounds
<CarlFK> so I find some thing similar, use the 'config' from that
<CarlFK> I have tried 2 or 3 times to make a .deb from scratch.  i gave up
<cdm10> CarlFK: It depends on what you're making a .deb for... the process can vary widely.
<njol> mmm i see, actually i have seen some simple commands for doing it, but cant find it now, maybe i wrong
<CarlFK> njol: the command is: dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -us -uc -b
<njol> i'll try that
<CarlFK> but it expects a bunch of files in your sources's debiain/ dir
<cdm10> CarlFK: what? You need a working and configured /debian filesystem for dpkg-buildpackage to work
<cdm10> ah, yes
<CarlFK> yup.
<CarlFK> njol: don't suppose you can explain to me the difference between v4l and v4l2 drivers ?
<CarlFK> I am working with one, and can't figure out which it is
<njol> sorry i'm not sure
<CarlFK> rats.
<njol> do i required to remove old drivers (btw how to do it if they are part of kernel... modules) or i may just make install new on top of them?
<CarlFK> depends...
<CarlFK> it is best to make a .eb
<CarlFK> it is best to make a .deb
<DanaG> wtf?  can't report bug in pidgin.
<DanaG> At the very least, it should show ME the backtrace but not allow me to file it, if I have out-of-date packages.
<DanaG> Otherwise, I can't even figure it out for myself.
<njol> CarlFK: i found/remembered simple command to make debs, its called checkinstall
<cwillu> DanaG, can you duplicate it?
<DanaG> I just had a random crash, and I have fontconfig held back, so it wouldn't let me try to file a bug.
<cwillu> could post it by hand I guess,
<DanaG> My issue is the other way around: I couldn't even tell what the bug was, because it said "you have old packages" even before it showed a backtrace.
<mhollisjr> is there anything I should know about with Hardy before I attempt to install Compiz?
<cwillu> other than that gutsy and hardy already install compiz with ubuntu-desktop?
<mhollisjr> er hmm ok I'm blind then ^^ where would I look for that?
<cwillu> it should be on by default if the hardware is known to be compatible
<mhollisjr> doesn't appear to be, but I know the hardware is compatibly
<mhollisjr> compatible
<cwillu> system | prefs | appearance |
<cwillu> 'normal desktop effects'
<mhollisjr> thank you
<cwillu> if you want more config, there's a more thorough config package available in the repo
<mhollisjr> yeah I saw those I just didnt' see the main package, it being installed might be why ^^
<mhollisjr> ahh nevermind I know why I didnt' have the option, forgot to install the video driver ><
<mhollisjr> gotta restart, thanks again for the help
 * DanaG wants his next laptop to have a case skin of that Heron wallpaper.
<DanaG> That'd be awesome.
<cwillu> oooo, I haven't even looked at the new theme yet
<DanaG> No new theme is yet installed; just a new wallpaper.
<DanaG> Reminds me of these, too:  http://h50146.www5.hp.com/products/portables/personal/zen_wallpaper/
<DanaG> http://hp.skinit.com/skins/hpmtv_exclusive
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> s2disk breaks my swap
<DanaG> That happened to me.... somehow my swap randomly disappeared, and I didn't notice it for about a week, until I noticed a lack of swap activity shown in
<DanaG> !info wmhdplop
<ubotu> wmhdplop (source: wmhdplop): A hard drive activity monitor dockapp. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-1 (hardy), package size 28 kB, installed size 124 kB
<DanaG> Nifty thingy.
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> DanaG, so does it make ur swap unrecorgnizable ?
<DanaG> Yeah, when I tried swapon, it said, "can't find swap signature", or something like that.
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> DanaG, i have to reformat my swap partition and manually change the uuid in fstab to make it mountable
<DanaG> To fix it, use mkswap on the partition -- but be very very sure you have the right partition!
<DanaG> I don't use s2disk, usually.
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> i wanna use s2ram but it's not built with uswsusp
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> wandering if i can just build suspend by myself
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> until now, neither hibernate or suspend works for me
<DanaG> Hmm, suspend works about 2/3 of the time for me; other times it fails to resume.
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> what kind vcard u have?
<DanaG> Try mucking around with the VBE and VIDEO options in /etc/default/acpi-support -- but make comments to indicate the defaults.
<DanaG> GeForce Go 7600.
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> ok, i will try that, cus im pretty sure when i try to resume from suspend, the x hangs
<RAOF> You might want to try disabling sync-to-vblank in compiz?
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> i already disable it
<RAOF> Fair enough :)
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> i use both sync to vbank from nvidia settings
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> but i build the nvidia driver myself, could that be a problem?
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> DanaG, so i should make save_vbe_state=true in acpi-support?
<DanaG> I have most of those things set to false.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and make sure to comment the defaults so you can restore them!
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> ya
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> DanaG, do i need to restart x to make new acpi-support work?
<DanaG> Wow, I've been using a blue theme for quite a while, and just switched back to an orange theme, and somehow it's improved my mood!
<DanaG> Wow!
<DanaG> I don't think you have to do anything to make it take effect
<DanaG> but for safety, you can sudo /etc/init.d/acpi-support force-reload.
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> ok, thanks
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> brb
<DanaG> I think I've linked to the HP Japan wallpapers, right?
<DanaG> Those seem like a good reference for nice colors.
<DanaG> Gaack, my networkmanager icon has a BROWN wallpaper.
<DanaG> WTF?
<njol> what is program for scan for tv channels? (analog)
<njol> i installed mythtv but scan option is grayed
<DanaG> WTF?  I held down tab and it got stuck.
<DanaG> Once it unstuck, now all my function keys are broken.
<DanaG> Here's me hitting alt-tab:
<DanaG> 																						
<slytherin> Which is best for core 2 duo, i386 image with smp kernel or amd64 image?
<njol> i386
<slytherin> njol: thanks.
<naught101> restricted-manager isn't in the repository at the moment?
<naught101> s/y/ies/
<ethana2> hmm.. the intel proprietary wirless drivers...
<ethana2> I don't think they...  work... well
<ethana2> Does intel open those up too, or just their graphics drivers?
<njol> naught101: if you mean videocard thingy its called jockey-gtk
<njol> mmm it says it manages wireless also
<njol> modules
<naught101> njol: jockey-kde, yeah I guess. is it supposed to be installed by default in a new install?
<njol> oh they made a kde version also
<naught101> yep, apparently
<njol> of course it should be installed
<njol> but it in crash stance probably
<njol> if you use alpha 4
<naught101> crash stance?
<njol> :)
<naught101> I'm using daily build from yesterday
<naught101> and it's not installed by default
<njol> did you tried to update OS, install it, etc?
<Unksi> atleast the jockey installed automatically when i updated the system^
<Unksi> so guess its getting included
<njol> well daily builds may have something broken
<njol> today or tomorrow alpha5 is expected
<naught101> njol: no, I installed from CD
<naught101> yeah, I know, but I broke my PC using alpha4, so I had to upgrade
 * naught101 loves having a separate /home partition
<njol> just updare os and see if jockey will be restored
<njol> update*
<njol> it is in repo
<hit> http://www.postimage.org/Pq1B_88r-cae553c4b11a8787e5f18465394b0322.png two different locations???
<hit> can't erase those folders in trash:///
<Assid> crapper
<naught101> njol: I installed it manually
<Assid> i had to reinstall xserver/nvidia-glx-new etc
<Assid> finally got back
<DanaG> Ooh, spiffy: http://h50146.www5.hp.com/products/portables/personal/zen_wallpaper/
<cwillu> probably .Trash-<username>
<njol> hit: try rm
<Assid> wadddup
<Assid> sup DanaG
<DanaG> dagblasted keyboard broke -- I can't ctrl-anything or alt-anything.
<DanaG> It's an Xorg problem.
<hit> There's only ~/.Trash
<cwillu> weird
<Assid> DanaG: oh i had that
<DanaG> It started after Tab got stuck for a while, and then unstuck... and now those things, as well as key repeat, are broken.
<Assid> i keep running into it
<Assid> DanaG: trythis
<Assid> disable compiz
<DanaG> I can't even alt-click.
<Assid> restart the box
<DanaG> Just ctrl-alt-backspace would do it.
<Assid> but i thought you cant ctrl /alt
<DanaG> Or rather, alt-sysrq-k.
<DanaG>     state 0xc, keycode 22 (keysym 0xfed5, Terminate_Server), same_screen YES,
<DanaG> How the heck is XEV getting my ctrl-alt-backspace?  It makes no sense!
<hit> /home/hit/.local/share/Trash/files/
<hit> there they are, but why there?
<DanaG> Do take a look at that HP wallpaper.  It's pretty cool.
<Assid> yeah i saw.. not bad
<DanaG> I've switched from a dark blue theme back to a custom, brighter orange Aurora theme, with the Heron wallpaper.
<DanaG> I noticed within about 30 seconds that it improved my mood considerably.
<Assid> is emerald usable now ?
<Assid> last time around.. emerald crashed just wayy too often
<slytherin> Assid: define 'last time around'
<Assid> 2-3 weeks back
<DanaG> Is there a bug report about that broken keyboard?
<Assid> not to my knowledge
<Assid> but you may wanna check
<Assid> ati card bychance?
<DanaG> Nope, nvidia.
<Assid> hrmm
<Assid> trying to look for similarities
<Assid> it happens only on my laptop.. not on my desktop
<Assid> heck even my shift key used to be broken
<DanaG> GeForce Go 7600 for me.
<DanaG> It's hard to do anything in console when ctrl-c gives cccccc<break>
<DanaG> when I press it repeatedly.
<Assid> to enter this room.. i used to go to #ubuntu.. ask someone to type ubuntu plus 1
<Assid> then double click it
<naught101> Assid: you can fix that with xmodmap if you want to sacrifice another key
<Assid> thats the point... i shouldnt have to "sacrifice" its a working keyboard
<Assid> i got rid of compiz and whenever that happens.. i just restart now
<Assid> mainly cause CTRL and ALT  are broken at that time
<DanaG> Try alt-sysrq-k instead.
<DanaG> It'll kill just Xorg.
<naught101> not if alt is broken
<hit> anyone knows why can't i delete non-empty folders from another partition?
<hit> it's ntfs
<cwillu> hit, probably need to run a chkdsk on it;  you can do it from linux, but it's strongly recommended to have windows do it if possible
<hit> you think that helps?
<cwillu> the ntfs driver is pretty conservative
<hit> imo it used to work this way..
<cwillu> hit, how are you trying to delete them?
<hit> via nautilus at the moment
<cwillu> try it via the terminal, but I wouldn't be surprised at all if you needed to chkdsk it
<Assid> DanaG: shift/alt/ctrl all broken from what i remember
<slytherin> hit: It is being discussed currently. Be patient. There will be solution soon hopefully
<Assid> chkdsk ??!
<mhollisjr> is compiz part of hardy? I asked this earlier, but I've been trying to track it down and can't find it anywhere
<hit> slytherin, ok
<Assid> hit: conservative?
<naught101> anyone know if there's a repo for hardy with skype in it?
<cwillu> the disk structures can get into a state where deleting something needs a new table to be allocated (or something along those lines), and that code doesn't get exercised enough that the devs feel warm and fuzzy about using it in the wild without strong warnings
<Assid> naught101: download the debs and use it
<DanaG> The keys still sorta' work:
<slytherin> naught101: Skype guys should know better
<DanaG> ctrl-a multiple times while holding ctrl, will give a-a-a-<select all>
<naught101> Assid: sure, but then I'll for get to update it :)
<naught101> slytherin: what?
<DanaG> Alt-enter in Firefox works to open in new tab, but alt-grab to move a window does not.
<Assid> naught101: get the new beta one tho.. it has video support
<naught101> noice
<hit> rm -r is fine btw
<slytherin> naught101: They have their own repository for packages for Debian/Ubuntu
<cwillu> DanaG, alt-grab might be off by default in compiz I think (eeepc setup requires some changes for that reason in order to reach the entire install dialog)
<naught101> oh really? I was using medibuntu
<DanaG> Skype + pulseaudio == ouch.
<cwillu> hit, sudo, or just plain?
<Assid> i have no idea what pulseaudio does
<hit> cwillu, plain was enough
<DanaG> Google it.  It's most useful for multiple audio devices, or networked audio playback.
<cwillu> Assid, it causes pain, but it's inevitable pain
<cwillu> and temporary
<hit> looks like a nautilus problem?
<DanaG> Alt-grab works until the bug happens.
<DanaG> Same with key repeat, and everything else.
<cwillu> hit, dunno;  might be a gvfs issue
<cwillu> hit, check launchpad
<DanaG> Time to go to bed.
<hit> cwillu, ok
<Assid> hit: you didnt mention what your problem is? recursive deletion not working?
<hit> Assid: yes, via nautilus
<Assid> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/186441
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 186441 in nautilus "[Hardy] Recursive directory deletion doesnt work for external mounted drives" [Low,Incomplete]
<Assid> external drive right ?
<hit> no, just another hdd
<Assid> hrmm i should tr that
<Assid> wait
<Assid> yeah
<Assid> seems to be for all ntfs mounts
<Assid> update that bug report
<hit> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/12117901/out.ogg exactly same thing
<Assid> i know
<Assid> thats my bug report
<slytherin> Assid: hit: Marking that bug as duplicate of 186569 because it is an ntfs-3g issue.
<slytherin> Assid: hit: and independent of whether the disk is external or enternal
<slytherin> bug 186569
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 186569 in ntfs-3g "cannot delete files off of an Fuse mounted NTFS partition in nautilus" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186569
<Assid> yeay.. i found a bug BEFORE the duplicate
<Assid> bug 192994
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192994 in xorg "X doesnt shut down. Requires CTRL ALT BACKSPACE to kill it so it can shut down" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192994
<Assid> now i wish i can get this to work right
<hit> ok, a known bug then..
<Assid> hit:  yeah wait it out
<hit> but when i delete something, shouldn't that go to ~/.Trash?
<njol> it go everythere, for backup
<hit> instead of ~./.local/share/Trash
<njol> j/k
<Assid> slytherin: err..its NOT ntfs-3g issue
<Assid> konqueror deletes it fine
<slytherin> Assid: It is ntfs-3g issue which eventually breaks gvfs. And nautilus uses gvfs now.
<Assid> oh.. then ok
<Assid> was just doing some testing and saw konqueror to work..
<Assid> cool.. more updates..
<Assid> anyone know if its "safe" to update
<nekostar> is there a way to do a toram switch on booting?
<nekostar> like there is with livecd's?
<cwillu> toram?
<nekostar> to ram option
<nekostar> loads everything in root to ram
<slytherin> Assid: You are already using an alpha release. Was that safe to you? :-P
<nekostar> final stages on new build, wanting to go 8GB
<Assid> nekostar: ?
<naught101> how would I tell what preferences directory thunderbird is using? I have 2.0 installed, but it appears to be using my .mozilla-thunderbird directory...
<nekostar> but with the state of software doesnt seem to make a difference unless i can use say 4GB of it as a ramdisk and load everything to ram
<Assid> slytherin: hehe.. true ..but didnt want a repeat of the python-apt episode
<slytherin> naught101: so which directory do you expect it to use?
<nekostar> and the only option for that ive seen that works is to do a 'frugal' type install of cd iso to disk and modified boot like from livecd then load it all
<nekostar> but i would rather do a 'toram' type boot from disk
<nekostar> neh?
<naught101> slytherin: .thunderbird, which also exists
<slytherin> Assid: Why not wait till alpha5 is declared as released
<nekostar> basically might have to do an install then create a custom livecd iso to boot from
<slytherin> naught101: Check mozilla wiki. You will get correct answer there.
<Assid> true.. will wait
<naught101> good answer.
<Assid> i still say something is wrong with compiz
<naught101> arrgh. fuck gnome.
<Assid> i know that cause if ALT TAB window switcher isnt in the center of the screen. means something is broken
<naught101> firefox looks aweful in kubuntu hardy
<naught101> everything is the wrong size
<njol> what effects manager is used in kde? not compiz right?
<Assid> njol: you can use compiz in kde
<naught101> no, kwin
<Assid> kde uses kwin
<naught101> but not by default
<njol> is it similiar? or cooler
<Assid> well kde4 loooks sweet
<nekostar> kde4 looks nice but is very very broken
<nekostar> lol
<nekostar> i cant wait till it stableizes a bit
<nekostar> i'm gonna switch to it for a while from gnome ^^
<Assid> yeah
<Assid> might even avoid compiz if kde4 stops breaking
<Assid> but compiz is pretty sweet
<Assid> restarted compiz
<Assid> im telling you it has some bug
<njol> compiz is slow for me, not performance but animation takes too much time
<Assid> ~1sec?
<njol> less
<Assid> thunderbird takes a little longer
<Assid> so whats worng with 1 sec
<naught101> is kde4 buggy to the point of being painful, or just a bit annoying?
<Assid> naught101: try it :P
<naught101> I am
<naught101> I mean, it's downloading now
<Assid> not like your installng windows and you have to reformat if you dont like it
<njol> mmm any simple way to install kde4 in hardy?
<cwillu> !package kde4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package kde4 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cwillu> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.1 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.1 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.1.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.1.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Assid> err yea
<Assid> wait
<njol> ok thanks ill try that
<njol> sudo apt-get install kde4-core? i hope nothing will break
<Assid> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<njol> it says kde4-core in 1st url
<njol> maybe this is alias
<Assid> err i hope you didnt add that to the sources.list
<Assid> thats only for gutsy
<Assid> hardy has its own kde4 respotories
<njol> no i didnt add
<Assid> ok
<Assid> then yeah go ahead with kde4-core
<Assid> wow.. hardy wont have beta
<Assid> only alphas
<njol> why
<Assid> would be known as alpha6
<Assid> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule
<njol> march 20th
<Assid> right but see the notes.. still known as alpha6
 * heret1c arrives in a shower of rose petals
<heret1c> ubotu dma ide
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dma ide - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<heret1c> ubotu dma
<ubotu> dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing. It makes hardware transfer data faster, and is almost always enabled in Ubuntu 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<Assid> i thought it  broke heret1c now what you trying
 * heret1c sneers at ub0tu, "u don'r say..."
<heret1c> ubotu dma ide BUG
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dma ide bug - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<heret1c> assid> amassing incriminating evidence.
<heret1c> is it possible to cretae a "peristent home" on a usb stick in/from hardy?
<Assid> persistent home ?
<heret1c> assid> if I'm lucky, I may het a new hd today. Unless that ide/dma bug is fixed, I'll install dapper.
<Assid> you mean have your /home mount from a usb stick
 * heret1c nods
<Assid> it JUST might work.. problem is usb drivers MUST load PRIOR to fstab being loaded
<naught101> heret1c: persistent even when you remove it?
 * heret1c mutters "or, living up to my nick - go for vanilla debian."
<Assid> debian aint bad
<Assid> i use it for my servers
<heret1c> naught> contradiction. persistent, as in "it's accessible as long as it's there".
<cwillu> heret1c, I'm still baffled that any recent ubuntu doesn't already have dma working under the scsi generic ide driver
<heret1c> assid> does it have the same hd-murdering ide-is-seen-as-scsi bug?
<heret1c> xwillu> hi there. ta 4 ur help yesterday. :-)
<heret1c> c
<cwillu> what a time for the drive to die, eh?
<cwillu> np though
<heret1c> cwillu> I did a speed twsting on it - hdparm -Tt &dev/hsa yieleded an astonishing 3MB/s. 8)
<cwillu> sd or hd?
<Assid> heret1c: i got a few old servers running debian on ide drives
<Assid> dont know if dma is on or what
<Assid> hsa ?!!?
<heret1c> hd. found a hack to change it.
<njol> isnt ide drives supposed to die fast on server load?
<heret1c> hda.
<Oli``> ROFL @ Intrepid Ibex. Is it April 1st already?
<heret1c> typo.
<Assid> hdparm -Tt /dev/sda
<Assid>  
<Assid> /dev/sda:
<Assid>  Timing cached reads:   10256 MB in  2.00 seconds = 5132.86 MB/sec
<Assid>  Timing buffered disk reads:  188 MB in  3.01 seconds =  62.46 MB/sec
<heret1c> golly.
<Assid> is that bad ?
<heret1c> sh*t off a shovel, eh? 8)
<Assid> huh?
<heret1c> rather fastish in my book. :)
<Assid> oh .. hrmm :D
<Assid> i thought these are capable of doing more
<heret1c> assid> where r u?
<Assid> india
<heret1c>  <- oh-so-slow, no-way
<njol> i wonder if NCQ is just marketing or not, cuz it makes no difference, i mean if i try to do something while copying file, its the end
<Assid> one thing i do like about it is it does like 40+mb/sec when copying from drives
 * heret1c wonders whay bluetooth and cups satrts at boot, with no bt hw or printer present
<njol> /dev/sda:  Timing cached reads:   3004 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1502.49 MB/sec
<Assid> although ntfs-3g is relatively slow
<njol>  Timing buffered disk reads:  228 MB in  3.01 seconds =  75.71 MB/sec
<Assid> njol: laptop?!
<njol> no
 * Assid checks one of his other boxes
<njol> are you on laptop getting 62 mb?
<Assid> nope
<Assid> desktop
<Raspberry>  Timing cached reads:   5150 MB in  2.00 seconds = 2580.01 MB/sec
<Raspberry>  Timing buffered disk reads:  124 MB in  3.00 seconds =  41.32 MB/sec
<Raspberry> 5400rpm 2.5" hdd in a Thinkpad
<Assid> Timing cached reads:   5658 MB in  2.00 seconds = 2830.37 MB/sec
<Assid>  Timing buffered disk reads:  182 MB in  3.02 seconds =  60.26 MB/sec
<Assid> thats my server
<Assid> i do have alot of io atm
 * heret1c ponders what hd to get as replacement. samsung, seagaye? low budget. :(
<Assid> western digital
<Raspberry> seagate
<Raspberry> the samsungs are junk
<Raspberry> I do consulting
<Assid> seagate or wd is my recommendation
<Raspberry> and the drive we replace the most is WD then Samsung
<Assid> wd seem better
<Assid> Raspberry:  really?!?
<Raspberry> yeah
<Raspberry> heret1c: laptop or desktop?
<Raspberry> must be desktop
<Raspberry> WD has gotten much better
<slytherin> Oli``: Why what is wrong?
<Raspberry> definitely don't buy maxtor
<slytherin> damn, wrong window again
<Assid> ata5.00: ATA-7: WDC WD3200AAJS-22RYA0, 12.01B01, max UDMA/133
<Assid> I forgot how to check the /proc for my sda drives
<Raspberry> I have 2 WD Raptor 10000rpm SATA drives in my workstation and they are nice :) running almost 24/7 for 2-3 years now
<heret1c> Seagate Momentus 5400.3 60GB 5400RPM, IDE ATA/100
<slytherin> Assid: What do you want to check exactly?
<Oli``> slytherin: it's just a bit of a funny name. we've got badgers, drakes and herons here, with gibbons on TV all the time... but ibex? Meh... I guess "I" was always going to be a hard one
<Kanniball> hi!
<Raspberry> where do I pull that drive ifno?
<Raspberry> info
<heret1c> intrepid iguana?
<slytherin> Oli``: Check wikipedia entry for ibex and read announcement again. :-)
<slytherin> Raspberry: what kind of info?
<Raspberry> hdd info
<Assid> err got hdparm to do it
<Assid> hdparm -I
<cwillu> I wish it were so simple, that I were a deer, and that you were a buffalo, or an ibex...
<Kanniball> I've upgraded from gutsy to hardy, in order to get my Broadcom 4311 rev 2, but I'm still without luck. One problem I found is the wireless witch don't work, even with rkfill and rkkill-input modules loaded.
<slytherin> Raspberry: But what kind of info? Name? size?
<cwillu> Kanniball, not doing anything with ndis are you?
<Raspberry> slytherin: yes
<Kanniball> cwillu: nope,
<Assid> anyone managhed to get trendnet  TEW-424UB  usb wifi stick to work with wpa-psk
<Oli``> Assid: I've had the opposite experience of Raspberry. Our WD drives just keep going while the seagates and maxtors (now seagate) die off relatively fast. But I'm sure you could find somebody for each brand to say that brand is the worst/best.
<slytherin> Check if your chipset is supported - http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<cwillu> Kanniball, http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<cwillu> http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#fw-b43-old specifically
<slytherin> Raspberry: If you have gnome installed try system monitor from System -> Administration
<Raspberry> my panels have stopped responding :P
<Raspberry> unresponsive to clicks
<slytherin> Raspberry: Alt + F2 and then gnome-system-monitor
<Assid> Raspberry: restartx
<Raspberry> :P
<Raspberry> I'm in the middle of some development
<slytherin> Kanniball: You will need to extract firmware. The 'Hardware Drivers' program should help you.
<Kanniball> cwillu: but I don't get any messages on dmesg, when I load the module. and the module is not automatically loaded
<Raspberry> I clicked on the date/time to see the calendar and that locked up the top and bottom panels
<slytherin> Kanniball: System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<cwillu> Kanniball, did you ever do anything with /etc/modules or the blacklists?
<Kanniball> slytherin: ok, I will try it.. KDE here ;)
<slytherin> Raspberry: When was the last time you updated your distribution?
<Raspberry> Sound and Brightness panel applets still work
<Kanniball> cwillu: no, but I'll double check
<Raspberry> slytherin: yesterday afternoon -- I looked for updates two hours ago and there were none
<cwillu> Kanniball, might actually have to do what slytherin mentioned first;  it didn't work on my end, but it might have gotten some things set up so that the link I gave you worked after it was done
<Raspberry> all of the applets seem to work, but I can't click on open apps on the bottom tray ... or launchers on the top or the menus on the top
<slytherin> Raspberry: Because I had encountered the freezing problem long time ago. at least a week back
<Raspberry> slytherin: yeah -- I hadn't seen this problem yet, until now
<Kanniball> cwillu: ok, I will try it!
<slytherin> Raspberry: which mirror are you using?
<Raspberry> us mirror I would assume
<slytherin> Raspberry: give me exact url from /etc/apt/sources.list
<Raspberry> yeah apt says us.
<Raspberry> us.archive.ubuntu.com
<Wander_w> Hello
<slytherin> Raspberry: remove 'us.' from url, save file do apt-get update and let me know how many upgrades you see
<Wander_w> Is Alpha5 still out due today?
<slytherin> Wander_w: It will be out sometime today
<Wander_w> great!
<Wander_w> how will I know when its out?
<njol> i'll call you by phone
<njol> j/k
<Wander_w> But... how do you know my number?
<njol> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04/
<njol> you will find it here
<Raspberry> slytherin: 31 updates
<Wander_w> Hmm.. so it looks like my F5 key will see some action today
<uniscript> anyone successfully using debmirror on hardy?
<heret1c> is ide forwards compatible with eide (controller)?
<uniscript> as in on gutsy to pull hardy that is
<Raspberry> slytherin: are US "citizens" being treated as second class in terms of updates ;)
<njol> all mirrors lag
<slytherin> Raspberry: No, that mirror is known to have problem form time to time
<Raspberry> must be the terrorists
<heret1c> pennsylvania avenue 1600?
<Raspberry> *shrug*
<Raspberry> I'm going to reboot
<Raspberry> I've been listening to "new" radio ... these new songs have really crappy lyrics
 * heret1c slaps forehead - "oh, sorry, that's ft m3ad3..." 8)
<heret1c> assid> Western Digital, 3,5" IDE, 160GB, 7200 rpm, 8 MB cache - any good?
<Wander_w> 160GB? that's tiny
<mhollisjr> how do you diagnose a segfault?
<heret1c> the dead one's 40.
<slytherin> mhollisjr: which application?
<slytherin> is anybody here using FM tuner with Rhythmbox?
<mhollisjr> slytherin: wine
<slytherin> mhollisjr: No idea. :-)
<mhollisjr> ok if it was another application then how would I diagnose it? I don't really know where ot begin looking
<cwillu> mhollisjr, you too, eh?
<njol> mhollisjr: catchsegv wine
<mhollisjr> thank you njol
<njol> actually we all have segfault with latest wine
<slytherin> mhollisjr: for some applications there are packages ending in -dbg which contain Debug symbols. You install them and do 'gdb application' from command line
<mhollisjr> ahh ok it's not just me then? what's the last working one?
<njol> 54
<njol> it seems
<cwillu> mhollisjr, broke for me at least a couple days ago
<mhollisjr> alright thanks I'll see about finding a package for it
<slytherin> Raspberry: Do you still get the panel problem?
<mhollisjr> um dumb question time, is there an archive of old packages somewhere so I can roll back to wine 0.9.54?
<mhollisjr> I can't seem to find one myself, there's always source, but I'm always worried about that messing with packages
<njol> i dont see what is so special about kde4
<Wander_w> njol: it does compositing?
<Wander_w> without compiz that is
<Unksi> njol: 4.0 is still kinda unfinished imo, i'd wait for 4.1 or 4.2
<Unksi> those should probably rock :)
<njol> i dont think it will add features, just bugfixes
<njol> i cant see how special effects are working, probably restart required
<Wander_w> yeah, KDE4 is pretty much useless right now, IMNSHO
<Raspberry> slytherin: the panel is working now, but it always work when I start my Gnome Session
<njol> at least week start from monday in KDE lol
<njol> don't know about this UTC thingy, which is so broken in gnome
<nekostar> http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-296892.html
<nekostar> bingo: HOWTO: Mount / in RAM and load apps instantly
<njol> nekostar: i'll wait for new memory from intel, it started shipping already, promises to  replace both RAM and HDD
<nekostar> mm
<nekostar> got link?
<nekostar> and how much
<nekostar> your talking about that second gen nand kinda stuff?
<nekostar> supposed to be way faster than flash and writes in the 100 millions?
<njol> no its non nand
<nekostar> link!
<njol> its ferro magnetic PRAM or FRAM or something
<njol> wait a sec
<Wander_w> I won't hold my breath untill stuff like that hits the market
<Wander_w> gonna be pricey as well
<njol> well this is some info http://www.daniweb.com/blogs/entry1423.html some old info
<njol> oh its phase change, not ferro magnetic, feroo-m is another prototype
<njol> btw "shipping" for manufacturers now, not for end users
<Assid> err
<Assid> when i lock my screen
<Assid> it says assid <password> USA
<Assid> why the USA at the end
<njol> usa trying to take over world
<njol> !
<Assid> seriously tho whats that at the end for
<njol> omg konqueror crashed for a 2nd time, kde 4 it is
<boxemall> Hi there. Got a Problem. After Hardy-Install no X. tryed "startx" which gives me an error. xorg.conf is almost empty nothing under section monitor and screen. how do i reconfigure?
<njol> dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xorg-server, not sure about "xorg-server"
<compwiz18> I think it might be xorg-xserver
<njol> xserver-xorg it is
<compwiz18> I always get it backwards :)
<boxemall> so it is "dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" then?
<compwiz18> try one, try the other
<compwiz18> it's either xserver-xorg or xorg-xserver
<scizzo-> boxemall: isnt that documented in the xorg.conf file in the top?
<boxemall> what does this "-phigh" mean?
<compwiz18> # If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
<compwiz18> # again, run the following command:
<compwiz18> #   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<njol> boxemall: xorg.conf is empty cuz it have new format
<boxemall> ahh so after a clean nardy install xorg.conf is always empty?
<njol> so it is ok
<boxemall> kewl gonna try that. if not i'll be coming after you ;-) thnx for helpin out.
<scizzo-> boxemall: did you check the /var/log/Xorg.0.log file?
<boxemall> no did not yet. should i?
<njol> right this is what i wanted to ask
<scizzo-> boxemall: since that is where errors occur if you have problems with starting X
<boxemall> at the end it says "Fatal server error:
<boxemall> xf86OpenConsole: VT_WAITACTIVE failed: Interrupted system call
<boxemall> " nothing else.
<njol> and before that?
<boxemall> well how doas this pastebin stuff work? should do that before flooding chan,...
<njol> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<boxemall> try that one. hope it works. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56833/
<boxemall> does it?
<boxemall> this is how my xorg.conf is looking: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56834/
<boxemall> as i said, this is a clean install. nothing changed yet.
<njol> see this http://bugs.centos.org/view.php?id=2443
<njol> !bug VT_WAITACTIVE
<boxemall> do not have this ".X0-lock" file
<boxemall> is it hidden?
<boxemall> if so how di i unhide it?
<njol> enable hidden files in file manager
<boxemall> u are funny,... didn't i just say i have no x running? well how do i enable nautilus hidden file feature when i cannot even access it!? ;-)
<njol> well maybe you at another PC now
<njol> who knows
<njol> sorry
<njol> btw it says you maybe have X running already, i dont know, try alt+ctrl+f7?
<boxemall> i am but i am accessing my ext3 partition with windows. i have ext3 support on this machine. i can even edit files. it is the only os which works on this comp.
<njol> i see
<njol> well it maybe another bug
<boxemall> no wait i have to test this reconfigure thing first did not do that yet. i will be back in a few mins. c u
<njol> am i really said something "funny"?
<njol> whats problem with enabling hidden files or running livecd for recovery?
<njol> well ok
<Raspberry> hmm... since the latest  updates I can get the gnome panel to lock up consistantly
<Wobbo> What's the ETA Alpha 5?
 * Dr_willis waits for the chorus of 'when its done'  replies.
<hit> today
<hit> or perhaps tomorrow
<IdleOne> anybody  know if there are any plans to get the SIS191 Gigabit ethernet controller supported?
<shinobi2> i think i found a bug
<shinobi2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-control-center/+bug/71620/+viewstatus
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 71620 in control-center "System > Quit does not respond to assigned keyboard shortcut/hotkey" [Low,Confirmed]
<shinobi2> can someone try Ctrl+Alt+Delete keyboard shortcut to the 'Log Out' w
<Sebastian> I have several keyboard shortcuts that stopped working (home folder and web browser, for instance).
<shinobi2> but control-alt-L works for lock screen
<mrsno> ctrl+alt+l works here, ctrl+l too but not ctrl+alt+delete
<ConstyXIV> is wubi officially part of ubuntu now?
<CarlFK> can I install linux 2.6.22 on hardy?
<CarlFK> some USB thin seems to be slow on my hardy box.  pretty sure it is a kernel thing, want to test that
<Unksi> how is it possible to enable the thumb buttons for logitech mouse?
<Unksi> or wait, xorg conf isnt empty anymore :P
<fatal-> is hardy how stable already? there seems to be an nfs lock daemon problem with the gutsy kernel..
<ConstyXIV> trying to install hardy from a usb stick, it just hard locks while the loading bar is bouncing around
<capiira_> hi all, how does hardy run , its kinda usable? actually i'm on debian(sid) is hardy worse? :D
<sTiVo> looking for help on temporarily adding hard drive to Ubuntu system which was previously part of another system.  Is this good place to get such help?
<capiira_> then better ask in #ubuntu
<sTiVo> tried that, no luck
<capiira_> what are you trying ?
<sTiVo> in brief:
<Pici> sTiVo: Are you running Hardy? If not then you need to ask in #ubuntu
<sTiVo> Sorry, not running Hardy.  could not get help in #ubuntu
<sTiVo> More of a generic linux question, really.  Any good chatrooms for that?
<Wander_w> #linux
<capiira_> #linux
<sTiVo> thanks
<Pici> ##linux
<Wander_w> and #linux
<capiira_> :)
<capiira_> so is ubuntu+1 worse than sid?
<Wander_w> capiira_: depends on your definition of worse
<capiira_> worse like kill the whole system
<capiira_> so that you need to reinstall
<capiira_> but i think it can't be that bad so close before being released
<Wander_w> capiira_: well, Hardy is available as an live-cd, so you would be quite safe to try out
<nDuff> initrd ordering in hardy is broken when using lvm+dmraid -- lvm is in init-premount, while dmraid is in local-top; consequently, LVM tries to come up before dmraid devices are available, and uses the individual disks as PVs rather than the array device  (when in a raid1). There are a few other things that need to be done before dmraid+lvm will work, but the rest are fairly minor patches to the initramfs lvm2 script and some modifications
<nDuff>  to the default /etc/lvm/lvm.conf; if I put a patch together today, is there a reasonable chance of getting this in this release?
<Assid> brb
<capiira_> good idea Wander_w
<capiira_> and if i decide to stay it is possible to let it rolling upgrades till it becomes final ?
<Wander_w> capiira_: You unfortunately can't use updates on the live-cd, but if you install it, then yes you will be able to update all the way to final
<capiira_> ah nice
<capiira_> thank you
<Wander_w> there is a new Alpha live cd out due TODAY
<capiira_> oh
<Wander_w> so I'd wait for that if I were you
<capiira_> yeah
<capiira_> :D
<capiira_> thanks for the tip
<Wander_w> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04/
<Wander_w> (still apha-4)
<Wander_w> (alpha-5 is what you want)
<capiira_> ahh nice then ill wait
<Wander_w> good, don't wear out your F5 key (I nearly have :P )
<Pici> !refresh
<ubotu> Remember that every time you hit refresh, Canonical is wasting money, bandwidth, and CPU time serving your request instead of doing useful things like uploading the image or paying for ShipIt disks.  Please do so sparingly.
<Pici> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<capiira_> lol
<Wander_w> okok, so its maybe once every hour, for a page of 281 bytes
<Wander_w> I'll promise I'll upload more than that with the torrent
<capiira_> heeh :D
<manchicken> Anybody know if there's a PPA or repo with awn-extras in it?
<WelshDragon> Does mv log what it does anywhere?
<Pici> No.
<WelshDragon> Oh damn, ah well...Just used it to move 15 gig of music...The folder where i copied it to is empty and the source has gone XD
<heret1c> ''lo
<Wander_w> lol
<Wander_w> try du | sort -n and look for directories that are 15+G
<WelshDragon> i have
<WelshDragon> nout
<Wander_w> and?
<WelshDragon> its completly gone
<WelshDragon> I got a backup on another drive
<Wander_w> I hope you have backups
<WelshDragon> so im not that bothered
<Wander_w> oh great!
<WelshDragon> It's just a bit funny that it's happened
<Wander_w> PEBKAC
<WelshDragon> pebkac?
<Wander_w> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PEBKAC
<Pici> Problem Exists Between Keyboard And Chair
<Wander_w> :P
<WelshDragon> :o
<WelshDragon> cant believe you even suggest that
<WelshDragon> however i did once click on delete partition instead of resize and lost 750GB of data =\
<Wander_w> You're right, the bush administration did it!
<heret1c> "Either you're with us, or you're with the tourrists."
<heret1c> dafy. newly installed sw still don't allways show up in the K menu.
<heret1c>    t
 * nDuff posts a list of what needs fixin' to make dmraid+lvm work as https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dmraid/+bug/129285/comments/13
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129285 in dmraid "dmraid and LVM are incompatible" [Low,Triaged]
<dholbach> Ubuntu Developer Week is going on, join #ubuntu-classroom
<nDuff> ...does psusi hang around in IRC? If so, what's his handle?
<heret1c> nduff> according to the roaring silence - apparently not.
<heret1c>  /whowes
<heret1c>  /whowas
<nDuff> heret1c, yes, I tried that, and came up empty... hence, asking if he used a different handle.
<nDuff> /btw, it's possible to start a line in IRC with a slash, by quoting it with a second forward slash.
<heret1c> /
<henkjan> '//
<Wasserstoff> or using a space before it
<Wasserstoff> or a ctrl+enter works in some clients
<Pici> in irssi you can do:/ /
<heret1c> assid> erp.
<heret1c> !timeout!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about timeout! - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<heret1c> 'lo dana.
<heret1c> !alpha 5
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alpha 5 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Assid> wtf
<Assid> pidgin just starts up on its own
<Assid> i didnt do squat
<WelshDragon> My pidgin likes to use 200% CPU when i force reload alsa :s
<heret1c> bug or feature?
<Assid> bug
<Assid> ihavent used pidgin in days/weeks?!
<Assid> it just  starts up on its own for no apparent reason
<Assid> i prefer kopete.. mainly cause it supports video
<heret1c> wold b a feature in windos
<Assid> to ?
<heret1c> bill?
<heret1c> bill "what's a network" gates
<nemo> centerim :)
<nemo> I use that one 'cause it works nicely with screen so my sessions stay active home/work/on road
<nemo> also is easily scriptable
<Assid> heret1c: timeout? erp ?
<heret1c> assid> s/erp/hi - timeouyr: your message on leaving.
<Assid> oh
<Assid> my machine crashed
<Assid> my keyboard got messed up big time
<heret1c> looked like smthng involuntary. 8)
<Assid> enter key got HUNG..
<Assid> had to cold reboot
<heret1c> wek. new bug?
<Assid> nah
<Assid> i think it was cause my keyboard got hung first
<Assid> my enter key gets stuck.. even tho i removed it.. it still showed as hung(pressed)
<Assid> cold reboot fixed the software "buffer" from what i can imagine
<nemo> Assid: oh. I have been having an annoying issue with hung keys too
<heret1c> ah.
<nemo> Assid: I have to kill the X session. nothing else helps
<Assid> first time on my desktop tho
<Assid> i think i should buy another keyboard
<heret1c> assid> use kde or gnome?
<Assid> gnome
<nemo> Assid: for me, every time in spring I take over a unit using C, ever since I upgraded to Hardy, up arrow key sticks.
<heret1c> ah.
<nemo> and sometimes the caps lock
<nemo> no clue why this is. some odd opengl/X interaction?
<nemo> anyway, is annoyingly repeatable
<Assid> who knows
<ConstyXIV> is today's daily alpha 5, or is that later?
<Assid> err
<Assid> i cant hear any flash sounds
<heret1c> not updated for pulse?
<heret1c>                    'yet
<Assid> related to flash ?!?
<Assid> i want audio man!!!
<Assid> heret1c: pulse related to flash audio issue?
 * heret1c undinners
<heret1c> assid> could very erll be, don't u think?
<heret1c> is it possible to run alsa in parallel with pulse?
<heret1c> or will apt-get install alsa* remove pilse?
<heret1c> smeg
 * heret1c swears to get better light for his kbd - asap
<Assid> wouldnt know heret1c wouldnt know
<heret1c> u could do a dry-run, see what synaptic sez
<heret1c> afk for 5
<Assid> i dunno
<martijn81> am i the only one getting a busybox with the lastest alpha release?
<Assid> busybox?
<ace> i can only open gnome-system-monitor once before having to open with sudo, and thats only once as well. then i have to relogin or use top/ps aux...
<martijn81> Assid: yup, that prompt where you can't do a thing afaik
<Assid> so dont update yet ?
<rbs-tito> The new hardy wallpaper is nice
<martijn81> Assid: no i can not even boot the cd
<Assid> wow
<Assid> anyone gere updated already?
<martijn81> don't ask me why... gutsy runs fine on this machine
<Assid> hardy messes up my brightness on my laptop as well
<Assid> apparently its a feature
<Unksi> Assid: brightness works well here, so it works partially atleast
<Assid> mine goes up and down like a freaking yoyo
 * heret1c yawns
<heret1c> siesta.
<Assid> mke2fs -j /dev/hdb5
<Assid> is there any other flag i need to format this drive?
<Assid> from cli
<martijn81> Assid: why not ext3?
<Assid> wouldnt that be ext3 ?
<Assid> ext3 = ext2+journalising
<h3sp4wn_> So oss has released opensource drivers for the soundblaster xfi - be interesting to see what happens. (I prefer oss as it is for hdaudio -sounds nicer - not bothered for usb-audio) but maintaining it is a pita
<graft> does anyone have a bug with firefox 3 and button selection obscuring the state of the button?
<graft> like when i select a checkbox, it becomes a big white square, and i can't tell whether it's checked or unchecked until i defocus
<graft> also my input boxes don't have borders
<graft> which sucks
<graft> ergh, never mind, this is just a crappy domino bug
<Unksi> graft: i have no borders as well
<monalisa> is bcm43xx or b43 work outa the box with hardy ?
<Unksi> havent used checkboxes so dont know about them
<Unksi> oh yea, i use domino as well :P
<graft> if i switch my gtk theme to human i'm okay
<graft> well, fine, im sick of domino being broken anyway
<graft> it's been like 6 months
<graft> so long, consistent look-and-feel
<martijn81> when will alpha5 be released?
<martijn81> ohh, i see it is delayed
<martijn81> one day
 * martijn81 hopes the busybox is gone then
<martijn81> so i can install hardy
<CarlFK> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile  steps here arent working for me on hardy.  I currently have just a debian dir, no source.  is there a more up to date page, or know what needs to be adjusted?
<CarlFK> apt-get source linux-source - maybe soource-source isn't what I wawnt.
<CarlFK> apt-get source linux-image-generic - bet that is
<CarlFK> rats. same thing.
<graft> CarlFK: you want the source for 2.6.24?
<graft> the package for that is linux-source-2.6.24
<CarlFK> there isn't a meta package that gets the one for your current version?
<graft> dunno
<graft> anyway, that gets you what you want, doesn't it?
<graft> why do you want a meta package?
<CarlFK> so do i apt-get source inux-source-2.6.24 ?
<CarlFK> linux
<CarlFK> or apt-get install ...
<graft> apt-get install
<Raspberry> I don't know if gnome is leaking memory or what
<Raspberry> but if you use the system for an hour or two if you click on the calendar... click somewhere else... then click through open apps, then clikc back on the calendar...the panel will lock up.
<Raspberry> and now I've having similar behavior on the desktop
<Raspberry> select a couple of items on the desktop, right click... choose Trash or Delete or whatever it's called... and it locks when you Move to Trash and the desktop stops drawing -- so grabbing a window and moving it around causes the objects on the desktop to disappear
<Raspberry> not to mention the popup right-click menu is still there :)
<Raspberry> these behaviors started with the updates from last night
<Raspberry> yup .. .my panel and desktop are unresponsive :)
<Raspberry> I'm installing the new gnome-applet update that came out this morning... we'll see if that fixes it
<CarlFK> graft: so where does it install the source to?
<graft> CarlFK: /usr/src? I don't remember
<CarlFK> usr/src has linux-source-2.6.24.tar.bz2
<CarlFK> surprised it didn't untar it
<graft> it hates you
<CarlFK> join the club
<CarlFK> http://www.linuxjournal.com/node/7582/  I just want to do that
<CarlFK> of find out is has been done
<CarlFK> I have a usb device that isn't working 'right' on .24.  works ok on .22
<Zic> <martijn81> ohh, i see it is delayed => martijn81 please, where do you see it ?
<CarlFK> it works on .24, just 100x slower
<h3sp4wn_> So diff starting with the full usb dir and see if you can see what changed then get it smaller
<CarlFK> ok, I have srouces.  how do I build? (before I hack...)
<martijn81> Zic: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HardyReleaseSchedule?highlight=%28releaseschedule%29
<Zic> ok, on the HardyReleaseSchedule webpage, thanks
<graft> CarlFK: have you never built a kernel before?
<graft> CarlFK: type 'make menuconfig'
<graft> CarlFK: then, configure your kernel
<graft> then build it
<CarlFK> yeah, trying to do it the "make a .deb" way
<graft> oh
<h3sp4wn_> There is a few ways - read man make-kpkg (install kernel-package)
<h3sp4wn_> learn to use the ubuntu kernel build system
<CarlFK> I need to eat lunch :)
<h3sp4wn_> (There is docs on that) or there is a target just make deb I think it is
<CarlFK> was hoping to let the cpu spin and make sure I had everything
<CarlFK> I have gotten pretty good with patching app packages.  figured this would be similar
<h3sp4wn_> Its not really
<DanaG> argh, dmesg spam:
<DanaG> wme:wme_qdiscop_enqueue ht_queue=4,queue=2 pool=0xF qdisc=f76c3a80
<DanaG> over and over.
<nonnii> is there plans when ubuntu will start using real upstart jobs instead of old rc-scripts?
<CarlFK> S.O.B.
<CarlFK> $ modinfo usbcore  = usbfs_snoop:true to log all usbfs traffic (bool)
<CarlFK> already in the kernel I am running
<CarlFK> to unload a module, so I can reload it with a parameter: rmmod foo ?
<h3sp4wn_> nonnii: Dunno should have been by feisty
<h3sp4wn_> nonnii: upstart does seem really shoddy compared to Solaris SMF though
<WelshDragon> !alpha 5
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alpha 5 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Assid> anyone updated?
<h3sp4wn_> Anyone know how to get rid of that popup junk whenever the mouse goes over the virtual "workspace switcher"
<assasukasse> Hi everyone
<assasukasse> i was wondering if there is any chance ettercap would be compiled with GTK support in hardy
<Assid> hey anyone remember that company called finger somrthing.. apple bought  and shutdown
<martijn81> assasukasse: what is ettercap for software?
<assasukasse> martijn81: sorry i found there is a gtk version already
<martijn81> k
<Assid> err someone may want to remove proximitygroup from the quotes
<Assid> err wrong channel
<bdgraue> i have this error with some qt applications: http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/650814  any suggestions?
<Leftmost> I've lost decorations on current Hardy. Trying to open the Windows menu item in Preferences gives me `Window manager "unknown" has not registered a configuration tool.' I'm betting somewhere it's lost the setting that specifies metacity. Where can I set this?
<lamalex> What is the package that takes care of disk encryption in hardy, anyone know?
<hmuller> curious, the daily-live folder is missing on the server.  is this an issue with the server, or was there a problem with today's iso?
<lamalex> hmuller: probably an issue with todays iso as the alpha was postponed, but I don't know for sure
<Assid> hey
<Assid> anyone have issues with flash
<Assid> i cant get audio working on this
<Assid> but my laptop (a little older updates) plays flash audio fine
<Assid> heret1c: you there
<Assid> anyone?
<Assid> is launchpad messed up
<jpatrick> Assid: ask for launchpad stuff in #launchpad :)
<Assid> jpatrick: your hardy updated?
<jpatrick> Assid: no, I'm not on Hardy
<Assid> hrm k
 * toresbe takes a deeeeeep breath and jumps to Heron.
<Assid> good luck
<cwillu> !eeepc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eeepc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DanaG> Argh, dag-blasted keyboard keeps breaking.
<DanaG> ME ANGRY!  ME SMASH XORG!
<danielm> hi all
#ubuntu+1 2008-02-22
<toresbe> anyone else having problems with proprietary nVidia on Hardy?
<nblracer> hey is hardy 5 out?
<toresbe> It simply seems to not work
<nblracer> ?
<toresbe> the X.org logs are just ...business as usual, then "couldn't init card" or something like that
<cwillu> toresbe, I'm running it fine, didn't do anything special
<cwillu> toresbe, upgrade or fresh install?
<toresbe> cwillu: upgrade
<toresbe> it simply goes
<cwillu> how did you have the nvidia driver installed before?
<toresbe> (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA graphics device!
<cwillu> just through the restricted manager, or did you have to do anything more?
<toresbe> cwillu: restricted, I think.
<cwillu> try dpkg-reconfigure'ing x, set it to vesa, and then run the restricted drivers manager again from inside x
<toresbe> OK
<toresbe> nope
<toresbe> won't work
<toresbe> (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA graphics device!
<toresbe> oh wait, found the problem
<toresbe> I'm running an older kernel.
<toresbe> but I'm doing that because the newer one won't boot :(
<cwillu> what happens that it won't boot?
<toresbe> Waiting for root FS...
 * cwillu feels like elisa some days
<toresbe> something to that effect. Won't go past that.
<cwillu> toresbe, what does you fstab look like?
<toresbe> Why do you say that you feel like elisa some days?
<cwillu> :p
<cwillu> pastebin your fstab and your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<toresbe> an UUID in the fstab
<cwillu> what kernel version are you running?
<toresbe> 2.6.22-14-generic
<cwillu> ext3?
<toresbe> yes
<toresbe> brb, rebooting with fstab saying /dev/sda1
<cwillu> okay, sounds like grub isn't giving the kernel an accurate idea of what partition it's supposed to use (fstab line doesn't actually affect that)
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/190934
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 190934 in libgnomekbd "[hardy] keyboard modifiers randomly forgotten" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<ax1s> hey .. is css broken in hardy?
<ax1s> my dvd playback quits
<ax1s> or certain dvds
<toresbe> cwillu: got it debugged.
<toresbe> cwillu: the right modules simply aren't loaded at boot time.
<toresbe> cwillu: after a while, /scripts/local give up and drop me to an initramfs shell. When I modprobe sd_mod and sata_nv and ^D, the system boots.
<cwillu> weird
<cwillu> might want to report it on launchpad
<toresbe> *sigh*
<toresbe> :)
<toresbe> thanks.
<toresbe> Also, the fscking index thing is annoying, too.
<toresbe> what would I be filing a bug against? The kernel image?
<cwillu> toresbe, either that or grub I'd think;  they'll change the affected packages if they need to
<toresbe> cwillu: I'm submitting it against the kernel, since it's the kernel that's failing to load the module.
<toresbe> Terrasqu1: o/
<cwillu> toresbe, there's supposed to be some love going towards the fsck problem
<cwillu> toresbe, btw, don't use the fsck-on-shutdown hack from ubuntuforums, it's got some nice root escalation holes in it
<toresbe> cwillu: "the fsck problem"?
<toresbe> cwillu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/194196
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194196 in linux "Fails to insert nVidia SATA disk modules on boot causing boot fail" [Undecided,New]
<cwillu> thought you were talking about the occasional long delay in booting due to fsck
<toresbe> oh, heh. No. I meant "fscking" as a slightly geekier way of saying "fucking".
<toresbe> :)
<cwillu> :p
<toresbe> The blinking exclamaation point in the top is annoyingly distracting.
<cwillu> might not be the best choice of euphemism on a linux support channel :p
<toresbe> cwillu: where else would it be a good choice? :)
<cwillu> it'd probably work on #bsd :p
<cwillu> actually
<cwillu> maybe on osx?
<toresbe> ugrgh. That blinking thing is FREAKING ANNOYING.
 * toresbe submits another bug. :)
<cwillu> which blinking thing?
<toresbe> the tracker applet.
<cwillu> ah, that
<toresbe> libdeskbar-tracker I think
<toresbe> oh it was actually having problems, and blinking for a reason
<toresbe> it barfed on seeing the file "xmp:-"
<toresbe> in my $HOME
<sweetsinse> whats up with alpha 5 why the link 404
<toresbe> this is STRANGE.
<sweetsinse> where is alpha 5 release
<toresbe> file changes to /home/toresbe/xmp:- is pausing tracker
<toresbe> File /home/toresbe/xmp:- has finished changing
 * heret1c yawns
<heret1c> sheesh - 7 hr siesta 8)
<heret1c> drwillis> how goes?
<Dr_willis> Hmm?
<Dr_willis> I work 3rd shift.
<heret1c> oh.
<heret1c> no rest for the wicked, eh?
<heret1c> not even the extremely wicked. 8)
<heret1c> drwillis> assid runs ide drives with no problems. showed some rather impressive -Tt results.
 * heret1c wondrs if it's down to the chipset, ir what. lspci|grep ata
<Dr_willis> Given what ive read about the various ide problems over the years - its often an issue with the mb's ide chipset.
<heret1c> : nods
<Dr_willis> fixing a lot of these issues is one of the reasons for the rework of  ata  stuff in the kernel.
<heret1c> Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)
<heret1c> bog standard, afaik.
<toresbe> hehe, I found the problem.
<toresbe> Hehe. This is a fun bug in Ubuntu tracker/imagemagick.
<toresbe> (imagemagick/convert is an image processing utility, tracker is a file alteration monitor (like spotlight and whatever the vista knockoff is called))
<toresbe> So - picture this... tracker is searching along, and encounters a graphics file. It wants to thumbnail it, so it passes it along to convert. Convert creates a temporary file. Tracker notices that a file has been created. It notices it's an image file, so it wants to thumbnail it. It calls convert.
<Dr_willis> One of the many reasons i always disable those tracker/indexing services
<Dr_willis> I dont seem to have an issue keeping my stuff organized. :)
<sweetsinse> whats up with alpha 5 why the link 404
<Dr_willis> perhaps its not done yet?  its waiting to get uploaded.
<nblracer> i herd it was held back until tomorrow
<nblracer> i dont know why though
<Dr_willis> means there will be 1000 updates tomorow? :)
<heret1c> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HardyHeron/Alpha5
<paulr> bah
<Dr_willis> egads.. wubi is going to be on the cd....
 * Dr_willis hides
<heret1c> they are a bit early with the advertising/late with the release.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/190934
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 190934 in libgnomekbd "[hardy] keyboard modifiers randomly forgotten" [Undecided,Incomplete]
 * DanaG wants the non-loop-but-still-starts-from-windows installer, instlux.
<Mark_Milliman> If we are on alpha 4 will we automatically see alpha 5 through upgrade-manager or do we have to run it with "-d?"
<cwillu> Mark_Milliman, updates will bring you to alpha5 (the alphas are just particular package versions)
<Mark_Milliman> Thanks cwillu, I have always stayed with the released versions.  This is the first time I have jumped on the bleeding edge of Ubuntu releases.
<Mark_Milliman> I saw that it would solve some of the problems I was having with Gutsy
<Mark_Milliman> I never noticed until now that there is not an option in Nautilus to restore from Trash!!!
<Dr_willis> Mark_Milliman,  heh - i noticed yesterday that  You have to Shift-Delete to delete somthing, not move it to trash.
<Dr_willis> My Thumbdrive was all full.. and it was empty! :0
<DanaG> Try deleting stuff from trash.... it replicates!
<Dr_willis> i wonder if there will be some updates/fix's to that  - annoyance.
<Dr_willis> DanaG,  :)
<Mark_Milliman> Hopefully GVFS will fix all of that in Alpha 5
<RAOF> DanaG: Re bug 190934.  I contend that you're seeing a bug in compiz, since I find it trivial to reproduce this under compiz but can't reproduce under metacity at all.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 190934 in libgnomekbd "[hardy] keyboard modifiers randomly forgotten" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190934
<DanaG> But even after I kill compiz, it's still just as broken.
<RAOF> True.
<DanaG> And nothing should be able to make xev get the terminate_server keycode.
<RAOF> I'm also not sure you're seeing the same bug; killing X fixes our bug, but the original poster seems to need to do other stuff.
<RAOF> Anyway, I'll file a bug against compiz, and suggest that it's a likely dup of that bug.
<RAOF> Damn.  I've broken Do by reproducing the bug :/
<DanaG> Do?
<RAOF> !info gnome-do
<ubotu> gnome-do (source: gnome-do): Quickly perform actions on your desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2.1-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 50 kB, installed size 216 kB
<RAOF> Kinda like gnome-launch-box and deskbar, but somewhat more direct/cooler.
<DanaG> What's the hotkey?
<RAOF> DanaG: Super-space.  Yes, it would be nice to make that more obvious.
<DanaG> Aah, I have deskbar assigned to that, for now.
<DanaG> Aah, changed it.
<RAOF> DanaG: I hope you have got the gnome-do-plugins (and especially gnome-do-plugin-rhythmbox) package installed.  Do is now my primary interface to Rhythmbox.
<DanaG> I use Exaile.
<DanaG> Media keys are broken in Exaile.  Argh.
<RAOF> And banshee, too.  Gnome-settings-daemon has changed the
<RAOF> API again :)
<heret1c> ouch.
<Nubbie> is hardy alpha 5 live yet?
<heret1c> nope.
<Nubbie> damn.
<Nubbie> lol.
<Nubbie> i had a chance to test pulse audio before, and i'm very glad ubuntu has decided to include it ENABLED by default.
<Nubbie> it's been long over due, imo.
<sweetsinse> yeah ive been waiting all day for that alpha 5
<sweetsinse> i gpt excited when the wiki was onine
<DanaG> They need to install libasound2-plugins by default, too.
<sweetsinse> whats that
<DanaG> !alpha5
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alpha5 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DanaG> libasound2-plugins has the alsa-to-pulse wrapper.
<Nubbie> !alpha
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alpha - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Nubbie> :|
<Nubbie> ubotu, you're fired.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you're fired. - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Nubbie> damn artificial intelligence. this machine doesn't know when to stop talking back.
<heret1c> ubotu anything
<ubotu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<underwatercow> anyone hear if Alpha 5 is on schedule?
<heret1c> 8)
<Mark_Milliman> sounds like it is a little late
<Mark_Milliman> the links to the ISO images are 404
<underwatercow> Mark_Milliman: So is it looking like tomorrow then? :-p
<Nubbie> there's still more than 5 hours left in this day in North America. it isn't late yet.
<underwatercow> Nubbie: Hello again, lol... and I know... I'm just impatient... when they say the 21st... I want it at midnight. ;-D
<Nubbie> don't we all. but then it would be a day early on the other side of the globe now wouldn't it :)
<underwatercow> Nubbie: Who cares about them?
<underwatercow> ;-D
<underwatercow> anyone know what time the debates are on?
<underwatercow> :-D
<Nubbie> ubuntu > politics.
<underwatercow> lol
<sweetsinse> yeah i hope i can start the DL for alpha 5 before i go to bed at least
<Nubbie> i'm going to seed it all night.
<Nubbie> spread that ubuntu love.
<nblracer> :P
<Nubbie> spread it all over.
<Nubbie> :|
<nblracer> im new to alpha for ubuntu, are updates pushed out for pre-rlease?
<nblracer> or do they need to be manualy installed?
<Nubbie> nblracer: updates are handled through official repositories.
<Nubbie> nblracer: official hardy (ALPHA!!!) repositories.
<Nubbie> mark shuttleworth should go to space again.
<underwatercow> we still need to get that number 1 bug fixed Nubbie...
<underwatercow> :-D
<underwatercow> how do you check bugs anyway?
<underwatercow> ubotu 1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 1 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<underwatercow> ubotu bug 1
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1 in ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<ubotu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<underwatercow> excellent
<Nubbie> :l
<Nubbie> i think it's a good thing microsoft has a massive market share.
<Nubbie> and here's why.
<Nubbie> forces more innovation from the unix side.
<DanaG> One good thing about Vista: it forces manufacturers to implement better ACPI controllers.
<Nubbie> another good thing about vista: the market is now open for solid state disks.
<Nubbie> what the hell do they call that thing...
<sweetsinse> solid state is interesting
<sweetsinse> ive been watching that for a few years now.. i remeber reading about a 'cube' that could hold 100's of gigs haha
<Nubbie> sweetsinse: i saw a person at school with one of those eeepcs.. made me consider a solid state disk.
<sweetsinse> same with macbook air
<Nubbie> macbook air will be a paperweight.
<Nubbie> i can see it now... cracked screens... bent hinges... overheating...
<Nubbie> that and the battery is now screwed to the motherboard, the hard drive is buried, afaik there is no way to upgrade memory...
<sweetsinse> still
<sweetsinse> ...sw33t
<Nubbie> nah.
<Nubbie> i considered a macbook, mainly for the opportunity to triple boot... but i realized i'd just be running linux 100% of the time anyways.
<Nubbie> and for the money, there is far better hardware on which to run linux.
<DanaG> If I wanted something light, I'd get an HP tablet, or something.
<Nubbie> i don't understand how 4lbs is "heavy"
<Nubbie> get a REGULAR laptop.
<Nubbie> especially if you just want to run linux.
<DanaG> My current notebook is 7.5 pounds.
<DanaG> The next one I'm considering is 5.9.
<Nubbie> if you actually have a vested requirement of OSX, then maybe it's viable. even then, why not get a regular macbook.
<sweetsinse> i dont need osx, i dont even know how to get linux on the damn thing since it has no traditional bios..  i just thought the air was nice, and i didnt know of another solid state pc
<DanaG> Other companies offer SSDs, too..
<Nubbie> you can put a solid state disk in ANY computer.
<Nubbie> just order a computer sans hard drive and install it yourself.
<sweetsinse> interesting what the max capacity right now
<cwillu> sweetsinse, eeepc is solid state
<Nubbie> the macbook air isn't even solid state.
<Nubbie> it uses a 1.8" hard drive.
<RAOF> The solid state one is :)
<Nubbie> the same one they put in the ipod.
<Nubbie> oh i didn't realize they had a solid state option...
 * Nubbie investigates
<sweetsinse> hmm
<sweetsinse> rally
<uniscript> it costs the earth though, $1k for the drive IIRC
<RAOF> Nubbie: I believe it's a USD1000 option, bug you also gain some CPU speed, too.
<sweetsinse> dman
<sweetsinse> damn
<sweetsinse> whats the capacity on the 1000
<Nubbie> wow. that's actually not bad for 32gb SSD
<Nubbie> 64gb****
<Nubbie> :O
<toresbe> it's a shitty, overpriced laptop
<Nubbie> toresbe: correct.
<Nubbie> toresbe: at the very least, it will bring down the production costs of SSD.
<RAOF> toresbe: This of course depends on what you want to do with it :)
<toresbe> RAOF: no, it doesn't... there are no redeeming features
<toresbe> it's the standard apple "oh my god another mediocre product from apple" hype
<uniscript> but pretty
<RAOF> toresbe: It's extremely light, and extremely thin.
<toresbe> RAOF: like a lot of cheaper better and higher-quality laptops
<RAOF> toresbe: It's entirely possible that these aren't useful features *for you* (and they're not really for me), but they're certainly features.
<toresbe> (which, OMG, have Ethernet ports! ETHERNET PORTS!)
<RAOF> toresbe: Name two :)
<Nubbie> lol.
<uniscript> pretty, MacOS
<Nubbie> RAOF: eeepc.
<toresbe> RAOF: IBM X61, Asus Eee PC.
<Nubbie> uniscript: what's so great about OSX?
<uniscript> did I say it was great?
<RAOF> Nubbie: Isn't the eepc really extremely small & also quite low powered.  And has 4GB of storage?
<Nubbie> uniscript: the macbook has OSX... so what's the point of the air?
<uniscript> you asked for two features. I know a number of mac fans
<DanaG> I've installed OS X on MY PC, and I still use Linux as my primary OS.
<Nubbie> RAOF: that 4gb is upgradable. and about $1400 cheaper.
 * DanaG will never buy a laptop without Gigabit Ethernet.
<uniscript> OK it's pretty *and* it's light *and* it runs Mac OSX, and the feature is in the and function
<RAOF> Nubbie: For about $1400 less computer, apparently :)
<Nubbie> uniscript: if i WERE to buy a mac, i wouldn't be able to find many excuses to buy an air over a regular macbook.
<wastrel> i installed chandler on my ubuntu hardy
<uniscript> ah but you are an engineer
<uniscript> the air isn't aimed at you and your interest in functionality
<Nubbie> uniscript: i am a student.
<Nubbie> uniscript: even as a student i couldn't justify it.
<uniscript> no, but an executive might
<uniscript> I'm not here to defend the thing. All I know is that Apple are not stupid and there must be a market for the thing
<uniscript> Personally I wouldn't touch it either
<Nubbie> uniscript: what they
<RAOF> uniscript: Indeed.  It doesn't do what _I_ want in a laptop, but I'm pretty sure that other people have different wants/needs.
<Nubbie> uniscript: what they've done IS really cool and all, it just isn't targeted at ANY audience other than those looking for a "pretty" computer.
<uniscript> we agree
<Nubbie> dope.
<Nubbie> now lets wait for hardy alpha 5.
<DanaG> I wouldn't use the Air if you PAID me to use it.... or maybe, I'd take it, sell it, and use the money to buy something else.
<Nubbie> i use it for sure if i didn't have to pay for it lol.
 * DanaG points to existing rants about ethernet and USB and firewire, or lack thereof.
<DanaG> A pointer to a rant is less annoying than the rant itself.
<Nubbie> firewire is pointless. for the very small percentage of people who actually use it i think they should just offer an exprescard adapter for it.
<DanaG> No expresscard slot.
<Nubbie> lawl.
<DanaG> Firewire does have one point: firewire CD drive.  Firewire hard drive.
<DanaG> Firewire network, since they don't have GbE.
<Nubbie> DanaG: eSATA > firewire.
<Nubbie> oh i forgot macs can network over firewire and usb and what not.
<uniscript> I know this question is supposed to be out of bounds, but I'm wondering when to upgrade to hardy on my one machine. I'm not afraid to fix stuff
<uniscript> dell d620 laptop
<Nubbie> uniscript: run the alpha livecd.
<Nubbie> :|
<uniscript> just that I'm going to be *really* busy around release date
<uniscript> nubbie: good point, duh
<Nubbie> if stuff is broken, beyond your knowledge of how to fix it, don't use it, and report the bugs.
<uniscript> (that was duh towards me not you btw)
<DanaG> No eSATA, either!
<DanaG> So it's a moot point.
<Nubbie> i realize that uniscript lol.
<Nubbie> DanaG: i'm talking about computers *in general* but yes, i see the use of firewire on macs with no ethernet.
<sweetsinse> RAWR i want hardy 5
<DanaG> They could even use the 4-pin, if they don't want the bigger 6-pin.
 * Nubbie awaits hardy alpha 5 over a bowl of icecream
<DanaG> Two cool features in the notebook I'm considering next time:
<DanaG> A.  BIOS option for "Fan always on when on AC Power" -- different people like different ways.
<DanaG> B.  BIOS option for 'swap FN and Ctrl' -- how sweet is that?  It's awesome.
<sweetsinse> i want a custom bios that broadcasts its location when its stolen
<Nubbie> lol that would be cool.
<sweetsinse> bios driven not os
<Nubbie> that would be sick. no way to thwart that.
<DanaG> CompuJack has some embedded thingy, but I wouldn't believe it'd work.
<sweetsinse> yeah
<DanaG> Oh, and it has both touchpad and pointy-stick, each with three physical buttons.
<sweetsinse> i have a fingerprint reader on my lappy
<uniscript> could linux bios do that for you?
<sweetsinse> i can log in with it
<uniscript> so fingerprint readers work ok in ubuntu?
<Nubbie> 3 buttons is dumb.
<Nubbie> it's not hard to press both at the same time.
<sweetsinse> it was kinda a bitch to get w3rking
<sweetsinse> using think_finger
<sweetsinse> but its in offical repos now i think
<sweetsinse> this was back on feisty, i havent done it in gutsy
<Nubbie> uniscript: i believe the fingerprint readers are recognized as video devices via v4l.
<wastrel> i like 3 button
<sweetsinse> yeah the take an image, mine is on usb bus
<sweetsinse> they take*
<DanaG> Can somebody post an image of what it captures?
<Nubbie> so we can all agree that 1 button touch pads are retarded (or mentally deficient for our politically correct audience)
<uniscript> even MacOS needs cmd+click
<wastrel> somewhat mitigated by the multitouch thing nowadays
<wastrel> two-finger tap
<DanaG> But can't do three-finger tap in OS X.
<Nubbie> yeah... but DAMN the patent mess surrounding it.
<DanaG> Here's how I have my touchpad in Linux:  1 == nothing, 2 == middle, 3 == right.
<DanaG> Can't do that in OS X or in the Windows synaptics drivers.
<DanaG> Oddly, the "swipe three fingers to go back a page" has existed in the Synaptics Windows drivers for years --- but, it's always been hidden.
<wastrel> i'm not fond of multitouch since i don't use touchpad much anyway
<wastrel> but it's nice when i'm stuck on an apple laptop
<DanaG> I prefer touchpad over mouse, actually -- especially under Linux.
<Nubbie> DanaG: you obviously don't work with graphics then lol.
<Nubbie> as a photographer i couldn't survive without a mouse.
<DanaG> I don't work with graphics.  The mouse I have is an MX700, and I find that using it (especially when it's cold) can lead to an "I'd better stop now or I'm going to get RSI" pain in my hand.
<cwillu> Nubbie, you're obviously new on the whole digital photography thing, or you'd be using a trackball :p
<wastrel> i use trackpoint
<toresbe> I use a Teletype... idiots!
<DanaG> I use MouseKeys...... not.
<Nubbie> rofl
<Nubbie> i want retina trackers. how sick would that be?
<sweetsinse> haha no doubt man
<sweetsinse> i saw a wii remote programed to a guys comp
<sweetsinse> that was cool
<Nubbie> i also saw that.
<Nubbie> the wiimote is just a bluetooth device correct? and it uses the infrared points to calculate it's position in space.
<sweetsinse> i mean not quite retinas but hey a step in the right dircetion.  ive always believe in nintendo, haha from the beginning
<sweetsinse> it uses the screen i think too like duckhunt just more precise
<Nubbie> i must say i sold my gamecube for an xbox.
<Nubbie> and i don't regret it.
<sweetsinse> hell no
<sweetsinse> ive modded like 150+ xboxes in meh day
<Nubbie> sweetsinse: yeah that's what i did.
<sweetsinse> haha i use to make ppl pay me
<sweetsinse> why not
<Nubbie> sweetsinse: XBMC is one incredible app. i'm surprised they didn't land a contract with microsoft for their efforts.
<sweetsinse> i know
 * Nubbie goes to serve up some ice cream.
<sweetsinse> microsoft did talk to the team that made the 360 skin for xbmc, they just wanted the little 360 rotator thingy removed, other than that they said keep up the good w3rk
<DanaG> How about un-drm'ing the xbox?
<DanaG> Or letting people build an OS for the 360?
<DanaG> Nope, too open.
<Nubbie> DanaG: the original xbox has no elements of anything resembling a DRM scheme.
<Nubbie> DanaG: and there is an amazing linux community for the xbox too.
<DanaG> oh, well, why do you need a modchip for xbmc?
<DanaG> Or do you _not_ need one?
<Nubbie> DanaG: you do NOT.
<Nubbie> DanaG: it's just easiest if you do have one.
<Nubbie> you can mod your xbox without even opening the case.
<Nubbie> it's called soft modding, it's less technical, but as a result it's more of a hassle.
<sweetsinse> yeah
<sweetsinse> but there are all inclusive setups
 * DanaG doesn't own one, anyway.
<sweetsinse> i use a savegame from krayzie i think that sets up the softmod, backs up the C, created a shadow C, created shadow EEPROM, and installs evox
<sweetsinse> makes it impossiblefor ppl to mess up their box
<DanaG> Odd... compiz, or perhaps libwnck, is b0rked.
<DanaG> It has 4 workspaces instead of one 4-sided workspace.... despite the fact that compiz-fusion is set to the latter.
<DanaG> I have to manually go reset the number of workspaces to 2 and then back to 1 to fix it.
<DanaG> Oh, and WTF?  You can't change the number of workspaces from the pager applet.
<sweetsinse> what is libwnck for
<sweetsinse> ugh i just keep checking to see if alpha is out yet
<DanaG> !info libwnck
<ubotu> Package libwnck does not exist in hardy
<DanaG> !info libwnck0
<ubotu> Package libwnck0 does not exist in hardy
<DanaG> !info libwnck-dev
<ubotu> libwnck-dev (source: libwnck): Window Navigator Construction Kit - development files. In component main, is optional. Version 2.21.91-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 210 kB, installed size 1196 kB
<DanaG> !info libwnck
<sweetsinse> ahem
<DanaG> Here's something odd about the new wallpaper: each color is actually darker than it looks.  Try guessing the color (subjective, not RGB) of a section, and then using a color picker on it.
<wastrel> hrm ff3 is b0rky
<sweetsinse> reya276 dpkg configure is not suppoer to w3rk anymore on xorg
<sweetsinse> they removed it
<sweetsinse> and the serverlayout section
<reya276> ok how can I fix my resolution
<sweetsinse> what is the output of:   xrandr   : in therminalk
<reya276> default connected 800x600+0+0 0mm x 0mm
<sweetsinse> there are no resolution options?
<reya276> no none, not even to select a different graphics card
<reya276> well yes there is 640x480
<sweetsinse> wha graphics card do you have
<DanaG> Well, at least it'll stop people from recommending dpkg-reconfiguring Xorg as the universal solution to so many Xorg problems.
<sweetsinse> yeah
<reya276> it's an old ATI m64
<sweetsinse> ugh nasty ati huh
<reya276> well no the restricted drivers kicked in just fine
<sweetsinse> the resticed driver manager doesnt w3rk i suppose
<sweetsinse> so it says active?
<sweetsinse> or enabled
<RAOF> I didn't think fglrx still supported cards that old.
 * DanaG has the Tetris title theme as his phone ring.
<reya276> sweetsinse: oh actually the restricted drivers are only on for my wireless card not the graphics card, maybe this is the issue, I need the drivers
 * DanaG wonders how many of the people here have been to Cal Poly, SLO.
<Nubbie> cal poly....
<Nubbie> what....
<DanaG> !google
<ubotu> Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<DanaG> !google cal poly
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google cal poly - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DanaG> dang, no google script.
<sweetsinse> reya276 i know ati needs restricted
<Nubbie> sweetsinse: that's not necessarily true. not all ati cards require restricted drivers.
<sweetsinse> ok then
<sweetsinse> haha
<sweetsinse> everyone ive done needed it :)
 * DanaG hopes fglrx or radeonhd (I don't care which) is good enough by summer for /me to jump ship from nvidia.
<sweetsinse> i b back
<DanaG> m64?
<DanaG> mach 64?
<DanaG> Radeon?  Rage?
<reya276> sweetsinse: yeah, I'm downloading the xorg-fglrx drivers now, hopefully this will fix the issue
<reya276> radeon
<cooldevices> DanaG lol do you really beleive they implement full 3d support from scratch by summer in radeonhd?
<DanaG> No, but perhaps fglrx will have improved by then.
<DanaG> I've never heard of a "Radeon M64" -- or is it a Mobility, and really a 7000 or 7500 or something?
<Nubbie> cooldevices: AMD is running that ship now, they may force open source drivers.
<cooldevices> DanaG: whats wrong with nvidia?
<cooldevices> no open source?
<Nubbie> intel graphics are superior to both ati and nvidia in terms of open source drivers.
<DanaG> Freezing, lockups, screen blinking, no open source at all, and Windows drivers often suck.
<cooldevices> Nubbie: too bad regnum online not work with intel :/
<Nubbie> the only restricted driver i have enabled is for wireless. and even then, 99.9% of that code is open source.
<cooldevices> DanaG: which videocard?
<DanaG> GeForce Go 7600 (128MB).
<reya276> is there anyway to reconfigure my display drivers
<shadowblade> Can someone help me revert to Gusty? I'm having way too many problems with hardy heron alpha and I'd like to avoid wiping and starting over.
<DanaG> reya276: one thing useful: man radeon
<DanaG> Also look in the xorg log for errors about EDID and/or DDC, and such.
<shadowblade> anyone?
<reya276> DanaG: this is the card I have Radeon IGP 330M/340M/350M
<cooldevices> end users don't care about open source, they not going to modify source. so it is more like faith.
<cooldevices> nvidia driver work ok for me
<DigitalNinja> Is there a release date for hardy?
<cadefy> april
<uniscript> 24th iirc
<DigitalNinja> sorry heron
<DigitalNinja> April 24
<DigitalNinja> Is there a website with the dates?
<cooldevices> drivers are free anyway, even if they are proprietary
<Nubbie> DigitalNinja: http://ubuntu.com/testing
<shadowblade> anyone?
<Nubbie> cooldevices: yeah, but you don't know what's going on  behind the scenes. and if something goes wrong, nobody is able to fix it.
<Nubbie> shadowblade: why did you upgrade to an alpha pre-release?
<DanaG> It's possible to downgrade using apt pinning, but it's risky, and I don't remember offhand how to do it.
<cooldevices> Nubbie: nobody is going to fix open source, if developers dont want it
<Nubbie> cooldevices: if there's a security problem with a closed source program, how do you go about fixing it?
<cooldevices> Nubbie: why me? nvidia has security problem once and fixed it itslef
<shadowblade> Nubbie: I was having a problem with an application and I got from a google search that it worked ok with hardy, so I tired it on another machine and it didn't work, nevermind the application
<cooldevices> itself
<DigitalNinja> Nubbie: Thanks!
<Nubbie> cooldevices: and if nvidia had budget problems and cut back support for their linux bug fixes...
<cooldevices> Nubbie: are linux developers rich and have no budget problems? linux depend on donating
<RAOF> cooldevices: The FSF is *founded* on "man, I wish I could fix this crap software".
<Nubbie> cooldevices: no, if something's broke and somebody has an interest and the ability to fix something, they will.
<RAOF> cooldevices: While proprietary drivers don't have to be worse quality than open-source drivers, you can't fix them.
<Nubbie> i'd go out on a limb to say that 85% of all linux developers are unpaid.
<cooldevices> RAOF: i like millions of potential linux user can't fix open source either, cuz i'm not programmer
<cooldevices> *users
<RAOF> cooldevices: But, similarly, you can't ask *Ubuntu* to fix it.
<cooldevices> i can ask nvidia to fix it
<RAOF> And there are also at least tens of thousands, if not millions, of linux users who *can* fix drivers.
<RAOF> cooldevices: And if your problem isn't a priority, then you're left without recourse.
<Nubbie> cooldevices: nvidia already has your money. linux devs fix things to keep users.
<RAOF> Also, nvidia's bug tracker isn't.
<shadowblade> So can anyone help me?
<cooldevices> well i will choose another videocard which work, this is how business works
<Nubbie> shadowblade: looks like you installed too early.
<Amaranth> cooldevices: Why do they care? You aren't a business user
<Nubbie> you were warned... many times, that by installing an ALPHA release, you were taking a risk.
<Amaranth> cooldevices: They make Linux drivers for workstation graphics people, the desktop and laptop stuff is just so they get hype and Dell will ship their stuff in Ubuntu laptops
<shadowblade> So is there a way to revert to my old install? It seems like I could just put in my Gusty disc and "update" like I did downloading the hardy files
<Amaranth> shadowblade: Downgrades are not supported and likely to break
<Nubbie> cooldevices: so every time something breaks, you're content in just buying a new one.
<RAOF> shadowblade: There's no way of reverting to gutsy without possibly breaking your system more.  It's a reinstall.
<shadowblade> Ok, thanks
<Amaranth> shadowblade: No one ever codes in a downgrade migration path so if something got migrated to a new setup on upgrade you're going to lose it on downgrade
<Nubbie> shadowblade: better luck next time. stick to final releases.
<Nubbie> shadowblade: i hate to sound brutal, but if you try to slog through the bugs, your system will correct itself....
<Nubbie> bleagg..
<Amaranth> cooldevices: For example, there are problems with nvidia and compiz that are very long lived and well known. They'll fix one (or make an attempt, anyway) only every so often when people start to get really upset and bad mouth them a lot.
<Nubbie> i'd like to see ubuntu employ an automatic system to backup a previous release before upgrading.
<cooldevices> RAOF: millions of linux "programmers" who know how to fix drivers... and no working open source video driver?.. hmmm
<Nubbie> should save many newb's asses.
<Amaranth> cooldevices: Actually we have an open source nvidia driver. For 2D it is even faster than nvidia's driver for some things
<Amaranth> 3D work is still in progress though
<Nubbie> cooldevices: that's not the linux developers problems. the chip manufacturers won't release the SPECS on their hardware.
<cooldevices> Amaranth: i have long lived bugs with ubuntu since 7.04 which was not fixed yet
<Amaranth> cooldevices: But you didn't pay us ;)
<RAOF> cooldevices: Also, _fixing_ a problem in a driver is much easier than writing one from scratch with no idea about how the hardware works.
<DanaG> *blink*
<DanaG> there's that bug.  I hate that one.
<DanaG> *blink*
<Nubbie> cooldevices: all the work on the drivers you use is thanks to the hard work many reverse engineers have accomplished.
<Amaranth> cooldevices: And you have the ability to fix your problems if you put in the effort
<AnswerGuy> I'm trying remaster a hardy LiveCD and change the default wallpaper --- and I can't seem to get it working.
<Amaranth> cooldevices: I could fix the nvidia/compiz problems if they would let me
<RAOF> DanaG: Wouldn't it be nice if nvidia fixed *that* :)
<Nubbie> AnswerGuy: it shouldn't be hard to locate the wallpaper file and to replace it with another file with an equal name...
<AnswerGuy> If I overwrite /usr/share/backgrounds/warty-final.png with my new graphic it works
<DanaG> I actually haven't run into that one in a while.
<AnswerGuy> But how can I find where that is configured (so I can pick the name)
<Amaranth> AnswerGuy: Right, make a package that diverts that file and put your own copy in
<Amaranth> This is how UbuntuStudio does it
<Amaranth> Their artwork packages just move aside the Ubuntu files and put their own in because changing the configuration is too much work
<AnswerGuy> It over-writes the file named warty-final.png?
<Amaranth> It diverts it
<TrustNoOne> where to obtain latest official beta of hardy?
<Amaranth> basically a rename that dpkg can keep track of
<AnswerGuy> That seems gravely inelegant.
<Nubbie> TrustNoOne: Hardy is still ALPHA software.
<AnswerGuy> Nice that dpkg keeps track of it; but yuck
<Amaranth> AnswerGuy: Not really, it's a pretty clean, simple, and robust solution
<Nubbie> TrustNoOne: do NOT install it on machines you need to rely on.
<Amaranth> TrustNoOne: hardy is still alpha, no beta
<TrustNoOne> Nubbie, i know its still alpha
<Nubbie> TrustNoOne: that said... http://ubuntu.com/testing if it breaks, don't come complaining.
<Amaranth> TrustNoOne: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing
<cooldevices> Nubbie: isnt reverse enineering illegal?
<Nubbie> TrustNoOne: there's your warning.
<Amaranth> But alpha 5 will be out in a couple days
<Nubbie> cooldevices: no.
<AnswerGuy> Well, if I'm understanding it correctly the name warty-final.png is embedded somewhere in a binary ... that's ugly.
<Nubbie> cooldevices: reverse engineering is absolutely legal.
<TrustNoOne> reverse engineering is only illegal if you get caught ;)
<RAOF> cooldevices: Depends on what you mean by "reverse engineering", and where you do it.
<Amaranth> AnswerGuy: No, somewhere in gconf
<AnswerGuy> It should at least be named something like: default-background.png
<Nubbie> cooldevices: so long as all code as a result is of original content.
<RAOF> cooldevices: For example, in Europe, it's pretty much fair game whatever you want to do (IIRC).
<Amaranth> AnswerGuy: Well, the idea was hoary would have hoary-final.png, then breezy would have breezy-final.png, etc
<Nubbie> cooldevices: the only instance of reverse engineering being illegal is if you try to circumvent encryption schemes or DRM. and even then, it's only illegal in the US and a handful of other states.
<RAOF> cooldevices: However, in the USA you're not allowed to reverse engineer binaries.  You're still welcome to do other reverse engineering.
<Kalamansi> before i can connect internet. but after i installed skype, i cannot connect to the internet...
<AnswerGuy> Yes, I guessed that.
<Amaranth> AnswerGuy: But it is not easy to change the users configuration (and not a nice thing to do anyway) so to make sure they get the updated artwork the warty-final.png name was kept
<Nubbie> Kalamansi: somebody else was in here with that problem.
<Amaranth> if skype was open source I could fix that ;)
<Nubbie> the best solution is to avoid all closed source software.
<RAOF> Amaranth: If skype was open source I wouldn't have to endure the crappy statically linked 32bit evilness!
<Kalamansi> Amaranth yes its opensource i guess. coz its debian? hehe not sure what im talking about hehehe
<DanaG> I avoid skype.  It doesn't play well with PulseAudio.
<cooldevices> RAOF: who cares about laws in europe? they still have bears on the streets
<Amaranth> Kalamansi: Skype is closed source
<cooldevices> not RIAA or Microsoft
<Amaranth> cooldevices: You do realize your audience here is people up late in the US and people up early in Europe, right?
<RAOF> Or people during business hours in .AU!
<Kalamansi> Amaranth it was working before..but when reinstalling ubuntu again it wont work
<Kalamansi> i dont have internet now
<Kalamansi> after installing skype
<Nubbie> cooldevices: you'll open your eyes some day.
<Amaranth> RAOF: People in Australia don't really exist, that's a liberal lie meant to scare young children
<Nubbie> ROFL.
<RAOF> We're all just vamprie ghosts, anyway.
<cooldevices> Amaranth: what i mean is US companies not going to respect EU laws, if you reverse engineer windows or nvidia driver, where it leads?
<Kalamansi> dhcp wont work too
<Nubbie> cooldevices: it leads to new laws being created.
<RAOF> cooldevices: If you do your reverse engineering in Europe, no where.
<DanaG> It's 9:39 PM here -- Pacific Time.
<Amaranth> cooldevices: Actually we have this cool UN treaty that means they do respect these laws
<DanaG> DST?  Beats me.
<Amaranth> For copyrights and patents, anyway
<Amaranth> Well, except for software patents
<DanaG> What's this about vampires?
<Nubbie> cooldevices: reverse engineering is essential. if the law should be upheld, the public should not be forced into proprietary monopolies.
<Nubbie> cooldevices: the law will change.
<Amaranth> And reverse engineering is allowed in the US too
<RAOF> DanaG: Australia is populated by vampire ghosts.  I thought everyone knew that.
<Amaranth> But to be safe from legal issues you do clean room reverse engineering
<cooldevices> Nubbie: not before US taked over whole world
<Nubbie> one of the reasons Canada is still a safe place for the internet and technology in general.
<Nubbie> cooldevices: that's childish.
<Nubbie> cooldevices: where are you from?
<Amaranth> Which is basically one group of people documenting "when you do this you get this output" and another group using that documentation to write a clone
<DanaG> The only vampire I'd ever want to meet is one Evangeline A.K. McDowell.
<RAOF> Whoops!  There goes /var/log getting filled with debug spam again.
<RAOF> Things break in surprising ways when you can't create files on /
<DanaG> My /var/log is only 116M.
<Amaranth> 8.3M
<RAOF> DanaG: mine is 470Mb, but that's just because that's all the free space I have on / :)
<RAOF> s/have/had/
<Nubbie> lol.
<DanaG> Hmm, how big is the partition, and how big is the drive?
<RAOF> I've had it grow to > 2 GB.
<RAOF> The partition is 10G, which is usually plenty :)
<DanaG> My partition is 20G.
<RAOF> It used to be 5GB ;)
 * TrustNoOne just enters conversation
<TrustNoOne> whats goin on?
 * DanaG has the Hitachi 7k200-200 in his notebook.
<Nubbie> i usually keep my / partition around 15G... only because i install a lot of big games heheh.
<TrustNoOne> games on linux?
<RAOF> Oh, yeah.  I suppose OpenArena took up a fair whallop.
<Nubbie> TrustNoOne.....
<RAOF> That'd be why.
<Tronic> TrustNoOne: There are plenty.
<Nubbie> openarena <3
<Amaranth> most of my games are installed in ~/.wine/drive_c/
<Nubbie> battle for wesnoth!
<TrustNoOne> ya but not GREAT ones, just old ones
<Tronic> (and I am NOT talking about Tuxracer or ID's old games)
<Amaranth> TrustNoOne: Tremulous is awesome
<Nubbie> Amaranth: blast your windows addiction.
<TrustNoOne> ya like WoW and source...
<TrustNoOne> not CoD4 :D
<DanaG> Games don't like PulseAudio.
<Tronic> TrustNoOne: Frets on Fire, UltraStarNG, TA Spring. All new and good.
<Amaranth> Nubbie: It's portal, gotta have portal
<Nubbie> zomg tremulous is my FAV open source game.
<cooldevices> TrustNoOne: actually urban terror is as great as CS16 or COD, or even better
<TrustNoOne> dont like frets :( like GH more
<DanaG> And PulseAudio doesn't use the 'surround51' plugin with my Audigy.
<Tronic> TrustNoOne: Better than their commercial counterparts, even.
<TrustNoOne> "imitation" games
<Amaranth> America's Army is a good one too
<TrustNoOne> its like saying twonkies are as good as twinkies but they still taste different
<Tronic> FoF runs better than GH3 on PC.
<TrustNoOne> i know but its not as sexually appealing
<TrustNoOne> just use ps3 for games instead  and got yellow dog on there
<cooldevices> TrustNoOne: actually i was dissapointed with most new windows games, old games was better, ID proving it by remarketing quake 3 as quake live
<Amaranth> http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/001007.html
<Tronic> Yes, the new FoF graphics are somewhat depressing, now that they try to imitate GH. The original 2D flame thing was much nicer.
<Amaranth> Frets vs GH
<TrustNoOne> well depends, i dont PC game much, more console gaming since it requires less config and my 62 inch HDTV supplements it better than a 19 inch monitor ;)
<Nubbie> oooo urban terror looks good.
<TrustNoOne> got GH3 on ps3, its great except the guitar is a PoS
<DanaG> FoF?
<Amaranth> TrustNoOne: But you're at most 2 feet from your 19" monitor and at least 10 feet from your TV so I think the TV is actually smaller
<TrustNoOne> FoF = Frets on Fire
<Tronic> DanaG: A Guitar Hero clone for PC.
 * DanaG plays mostly only HL2-based games.
<Amaranth> DanaG: The cake is a lie
<TrustNoOne> rofl
<Tronic> UltrastarNG is a Singstar clone for Linux and Mac.
<TrustNoOne> the last level of portal was not good
<TrustNoOne> it was creepy
<Amaranth> Portal was _awesome_
<cooldevices> i dont like orange box
<Tronic> TA Spring is a Supreme Commander "clone", created before SC was.
<TrustNoOne> fastest time to beat portal was 1 hour 14 minutes
<DanaG> Oh, I know of Frets on Fire; I just didn't know the abbreviation.
<Amaranth> the only part i didn't like was it was over too soon
<RAOF> Amaranth: Which gave it the added charm of not wearing out its welcome.
<DanaG> I don't like how it crashes if you use the portal gun on the wrong material in HL2 maps.
<Amaranth> but then again if it was longer the story might have been more forced to fill in the time
 * RAOF agrees with GDC: Game of the Year?  Portal.
<TrustNoOne> Amaranth, the ending fools you tho, you think its short like other levels but it takes like 20 minutes
<DanaG> Oh, and if you spawn a barnacle under a portal and then feed it something, the game crashes.
<Amaranth> heh, longer than that
<twb> On both server and desktop alpha4 images, /etc/pam.d refers to pam_foreground.so, which isn't installed by default.  This results in spurious garbage in /var/log/auth.log, and should probably be removed.
<TrustNoOne> fastest time to beat portal?
<TrustNoOne> 1:14
<Flannel> Hey guys, I've got a question as to how Dapper -> Hardy upgrades are working if there's no linux-image-686 transitional packages in hardy? (or at least, not on the alt CD or in packages.ubuntu.com)
<RAOF> twb: Please file a bug.
<Amaranth> TrustNoOne: I'm not interested in speed
<DanaG> Yay, wine is segfaulting.
<DanaG> winecfg
<DanaG> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Amaranth> DanaG: Yeah, it does that
<RAOF> DanaG: Known problem.
<DanaG> aah.
<Amaranth> but it doesn't do it here :D
<twb> RAOF: I'm not prepared to use launchpad.
<Amaranth> twb: Why not?
<TrustNoOne> Amaranth, thats the whole point of portal is speed
<DanaG> I also haven't installed the new HAL because I've heard it breaks battery reporting.
<RAOF> DanaG: The winehq gutsy package works fine.  You can find out about aptitude forbid-version
<sweetsinse> it does
<TrustNoOne> Amaranth, didnt you do secondary missions where you have to beat it fast?
<twb> Amaranth: because I cannot register without using a graphical browser
<Amaranth> TrustNoOne: It's actually a pretty detailed environment
<Amaranth> twb: oh?
<sweetsinse> i have 2 battery indicators
<RAOF> DanaG: Well, for me it actually fixes my "2 batteries reported" problem.
<twb> Amaranth: that I have to register to file bugs at all demonstrates you don't want my help.
<Amaranth> did they add a captcha?
<TrustNoOne> G2G, watch supernatural :) wheee bbl
<DanaG> That's been "fixed"..... by showing only ONE battery.... that doesn't update.
<twb> Since I can't reproduce this bug under Debian, I'm not reporting it to Debian as I do for other Ubuntu bugs I find.  But I thought I should at least mention it.
<Amaranth> twb: If you plan to file bugs and not keep track of their status then no, we really don't want your bug reports
<sweetsinse> you register becasue the bug reports cant be polluted with anonymous posters
<twb> Amaranth: I can track Debian bug reports without having to prove that my email address belongs to me
<RAOF> DanaG: Oooh.  I'll need to check that (removes AC)
<sweetsinse> you dont have to prove anything mon
<Amaranth> twb: Your reports will just take time from triagers marking them as Incomplete when you inevitably forget some information then going back and marking them Invalid when you never come back to give said information
<twb> Amaranth: nor do I need to use a web browser to "set up" the ability to report bugs to Debian -- I can just use reportbug(1) on a system that has a working MTA
<Amaranth> twb: You could use Debian then?
<Amaranth> Nothing stopping you.
<twb> I do use Debian for my own projects.
<twb> I am in the deplorable situation of being forced to use Ubuntu on customer systems because I can't convince them otherwise.
<twb> It is, of course, preferable to putting RHEL on their systems.
<Amaranth> yes well, we do good grassroots marketing :)
<sweetsinse> hey man not everyone is ready to jump into linux head first
<sweetsinse> ubuntu makes the hill a little shallower
<RAOF> DanaG: My battery updates.  And it's only showing one now.
<Amaranth> sweetsinse: The difference between Debian and Ubuntu is a somewhat large bunch of patches and a default setup
<sweetsinse> i have converted alot of ppl, and now they look into linux stuff themselves and branch from tere
<twb> sweetsinse: that may be the case, but I *KNOW* how to drive Debian and being forced to use Ubuntu (which is less easy, for me) is annoying.
<twb> forced in order to win the contract, I mean.
<Amaranth> twb: They work almost the exact same way though
<DanaG> Mine also shows one of the two as Product: Ignored Device
<Amaranth> We try very hard to keep as little delta as possible
<DanaG> And that's the one that doesn't update.
<twb> Amaranth: apart from launchpad!
<Amaranth> twb: You have to file bug reports using a tool regular users can figure out, yes.
<twb> The lack of reportbug and bts support is probably what annoys me most about Ubuntu
<Amaranth> Although there is a mail interface too
<Amaranth> But you have to register before you can use it
<twb> Amaranth: I'm not interested in the needs of "regular" users; I'm interested in the needs of *me*.
<twb> I know all about the mail interface to launchpad
<RAOF> And if you've set up your GPG keys it's as functional as the Debian BTS, too.
<reya276> can anyone help fix some video driver issues
<AnswerGuy> I despise gconf2
<Amaranth> AnswerGuy: Just do the diversion, much easier
<RAOF> AnswerGuy: Because?
<twb> The launhpad mail interface needs me to login via the web interface to set up the GPG key -- which means I need a GUI browser at least once.
<sweetsinse> i dont know ubuntu helped me into linux a couple years back, and it wasnt very easy at first and im a programmer/webdev/etc...  average user is much less
<Amaranth> twb: w3m?
<twb> I find this sufficiently offensive that I refuse to use launchpad
<twb> Amaranth: you cannot login to launchpad using w3m, lynx, links, elinks or links2.
<DanaG> Argh, timidity is buggy.
<tritium> There is nothing offensive about it.
<twb> Amaranth: I think I also tried netrik
<DanaG> Try pulseaudio wrapping it.
<twb> tritium: that is your opinion.
<sweetsinse> i helped a guy add arabic to gnome yesterday and hotkey toggle it
<DanaG> It drops out sometimes, and then freezes.
<RAOF> twb: Rather, we think you have a low 'offensiveness' threshold.
<Amaranth> twb: ah, cookie problems
<Amaranth> they are very strict
<twb> Amaranth: yes.  The launchpad developers said they would not fix this issue.
<tritium> this conversation is too trollfensive for me, then
<twb> tritium: then by all means killfile me.
<reya276> right now is defaulting to the Vesa driver instead of ATI or fglrx
<RAOF> reya276: Can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<Amaranth> twb: You mean to tell me you don't have a single machine that has X installed?
<Amaranth> twb: And have no machine that can boot a LiveCD?
<RAOF> reya276: And your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<reya276> sure'
<twb> Amaranth: no.  I mean to say that GUI browsers are very painful to use and forcing me to use one makes it too hard for me to report bugs to you.
<DanaG> Painful?  In what way?  Is it an accessibility thing?
<Amaranth> twb: Then we don't care to receive your bug reports, problem solved.
<tritium> Wow, low skill level.
<cooldevices> Amaranth: now this offensive
<cooldevices> isnt ubuntu server comes without X?
<twb> cooldevices: ubuntu server does not install X by default.
<reya276> ok here is my xorg.0.log file http://www.pastebin.org/20699
<Amaranth> cooldevices: You can boot a LiveCD that has X
<twb> cooldevices: it's backed by the same repository as the rest of ubuntu, so you can install it later.
<RAOF> And you only need to use a graphical browser *once*.  After you've set it up, you *can* just use a mailer + GPG keys.
<twb> RAOF: yes.  hand-crafting bug reports, too.
<DanaG> Why DO you say GUI browsers are painful?  Frankly, I am curious.
<reya276> and this is my xorg.conf file http://www.pastebin.org/20700
<cooldevices> DanaG: i think he free to decide which browser to use
<twb> DanaG: for example, they lack the ability to pipe the marked region into arbitrary shell commands.
<twb> DanaG: they lack the ablitiy to grep over the region or the buffer
<DanaG> Surely there must be some Firefox extension to do that, or something.
<twb> DanaG: probably, but I'd prefer it to Just Work out of the box, like it does when browsing from Emacs.
<RAOF> reya276: Try adding 'Driver "ati"' (without the ') to the Configured Video Device section.
<sweetsinse> everyone wants it to 'just work'.. hence ubuntu
<cooldevices> what if someone have X problem, so it cant use it to file bug?
<cooldevices> he
<sweetsinse> :( there is never going to be an alpha 5
<reya276> RAOF: ok did that, do I reboot, restart xserver?
<RAOF> reya276: Restart X server should do.
<reya276> k
<RAOF> reya276: And by that, I mean just log out.
<cooldevices> and... why ubuntu server comes without X if it is required for support?
<RAOF> Because it isn't.
<RAOF> You need t
<RAOF> You need to use a graphical browser once in order to set up a LP account.  From then on, you can do everything you want with $TEXT_MODE_MAIL_CLIENT of choice.
<twb> cooldevices: I think it's assumed that if you're going to be reporting bugs, you've got another box somewhere else with firefox on it.
<tritium> cooldevices: support is offered in many forms, including IRC.  X is not required for support.
<twb> At least, as RAOF say, once.
<cooldevices> tritium: IRC is not for filing bugs
<RAOF> twb: Which, you have to admit, is not a high bar to set.
<tritium> cooldevices: I didn't say it was.
<tritium> when did I say support = filing bugs?
<cooldevices> what are we discussin now?
<cooldevices> problem with filing bugs, and this may be essential for getting support
<twb> RAOF: it is inconvenient, as is having to remember the syntax accepted by the launchpad mail interface, as is collecting version and debconf data by hand.
<tritium> cooldevices: I was replying to _your_ statement about X being required for *support*
<tritium> Your choice of words, not mine.
<cooldevices> 11:13:30 AM) cooldevices: problem with filing bugs, and this may be essential for getting support
<tritium> 23:11 < cooldevices> and... why ubuntu server comes without X if it is required  for support?
<RAOF> twb: I *think* that Ubuntu's reportbug is primed for launchpad, but I'm not sure.
<twb> RAOF: it's not
<twb> RAOF: it sends it to ubuntu-users, which is a subscribed-only list
<RAOF> twb: Patches welcome? :)
<twb> Yeah, I haven't got around to it.
<RAOF> You might be interested in the python-launchpad-bugs package.
<RAOF> If you'd like to write your bug report from a python console it may be useful for you without modification :)
<twb> Not especially.
<sweetsinse> hi.
<RAOF> DanaG: Oh, no.  You're right.  The battery updates exactly once.
<cooldevices>  twb: isnt servers ussualy have no DVD drives... to run livecd
<twb> cooldevices: that depends largely on what you mean by `server'
<DanaG> You could install a bare X server and a very simple window manager, such as a tiling WM.
<cooldevices> and probably no monitors too, to run this X thingy
<DanaG> Then try something like the 'netsurf' browser.
<DanaG> Or install a "fake" x server for vnc.
<twb> cooldevices: most of my servers are not physical machines, but emulated by a grunty rack-mounted machine.  I interact with them via ssh.
<twb> DanaG: xvnc isn't "fake".
<twb> netsurf's form support is still unusable.
<DanaG> Hmm, what are some other minimal browsers?
<twb> Well, it might be good enough for stuff like the google front-page, as long as you don't need to type non-ASCII.
<twb> DanaG: dillo.
<twb> DanaG: libwebkitgdk0
<twb> The latter also has form support issues in its proof-of-concept browser.
<twb> I'm also a big fan of html2ps URL | ps2pdf | with-temp-file evince
<DanaG> Well, if you already use evince, then you must have X..... right?
<TrustNoOne> wow supernatural was awesome
<twb> DanaG: yes.
<twb> Although obviously not on the Ubuntu servers.
<cooldevices> is firefox open source?
<twb> Yes.
<Tronic> Yes, but not quite free enough for some.
<Tronic> Google for iceweasel and mozilla branding, if you want to know more.
<twb> Firefox is open source and free software; the related TRADEMARKs are not DFSG-free.
<twb> 17:40 <dpkg> Why iceweasel? Debian cannot comply with the conditions necessary to distribute firefox and call it firefox, so we have changed the name to iceweasel. See http://bugs.debian.org/354622 or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naming_conflict_between_Debian_and_Mozilla for more information.
<Nubbie> alpha 5....
<Nubbie> is it live yet?
<Nubbie> :\
<cooldevices> games almost always crash when trying to change resolution, and desktop not return to normal resolution, and now my mouse was frozen, when trying to change resolution in frets on fire
<cooldevices> but now game start with new resolution
<mcquaid> has alpha 5 slipped?
<mcquaid> ah nm i see delayed till 22
<cooldevices> it IS 22 lol
<corevette> what are the advantages of pulse audio over the old system?
<RAOF> corevette: Per-stream audio policies, better network transparency, better latency characteristics.
<cooldevices> many, like cross applications mixer (but i cant find it) like in VISTA
<Nubbie> shit.
<RAOF> !ohmy > Nubbie
<Nubbie> :l
<Nubbie> RAOF: you're disappointed the alpha got held back too, don't lie to yourself :)
<twb> Pulseaudio is a replacement for alsa?
<RAOF> twb: No, for ESD.
<twb> Ah, that makes more sense.
<cooldevices> where is new mixer?
<RAOF> Although you can use an alsa plugin to get unmodified alsa apps to use pulse.
<corevette> cooldevices: so you can control all application volume like in vista?
<twb> Although it always seemed to me the main point of esd was to be able to play music and have GNOME go beep when you resize windows and things
<RAOF> Pretty much, yes.  Or, in fact, to let GNOME make any sound at all.
<cooldevices> lol so it was not bug that i have no sound in openarena when playing mp3?
<RAOF> pulseaudio cleans your dishes, too.
<Nubbie> ESD was developed as a wrapper for the sound device so no one program controls the audio sink. ESD combines all sounds into one signal to be sent to the sink.
<twb> Doesn't alsa do that now anyway?
<RAOF> With dmix, yes.
<Nubbie> twb: but pulse audio does it better.
<twb> Shrug.
<Nubbie> much much better.
<RAOF> Also, you get a real sound server too.
<Nubbie> mmhrmm... ie. send this sound to another computer server heheh.
<twb> You mean like NAS?
<RAOF> Well, what I actually meant was "play login sound now".
<Nubbie> i look forward to tuning in all my computers into a single audio server to play my music all over the house.
<cooldevices> so now i will have sound in openareana when playing music in music player?
<cooldevices> rhythmbox
<RAOF> Nubbie: My laptop is, as I speak, piping rhythmbox through to my server connected to the stereo.
<Nubbie> RAOF: i found pulseaudio intriguing when i used it last.
<DanaG> PulseAudio can also do nifty stuff with multiple audio devices.
<Nubbie> the GUI's could have used some polishing and love though.
<RAOF> Yup, definitely.
<Nubbie> i have a good idea for a new volume applet...
<cooldevices> what gui?
<Nubbie> it would function similarly to the current one.
<Nubbie> a mouse scroll over the icon will change the master volume levels, while clicking it reveals a list of each application using the server with a volume bar next to each one.
<Nubbie> kinda like a drop down list of volume bars heheh.
<cooldevices>  Nubbie: i have vlc and rhythbox each playing music, and i have only 1 volume bar with left-click
<Nubbie> cooldevices: of course... that's because you aren't using my idea for a volume applet... because it's non-existent. it's just an idea.
<cooldevices> (12:07:28 PM) Nubbie: the GUI's could have used some polishing and love though.  ---- what gui?
<Nubbie> cooldevices: the pulse audio ones. when i installed pulse audio it didn't integrate with my desktop to my liking.
<cooldevices> how i can run pulse audio gui?
<Nubbie> obviously the ubuntu devs are working on that now that it's going to be a major upgrade to the distribution.
<Nubbie> afaik they didn't include the gui's in this alpha.
<cooldevices> lol...
<DanaG> padevchooser is one thing to install.
<cooldevices> thanks
<cooldevices> shows no playback streams
<DanaG> Are you playing anything?
<cooldevices> yes
<DanaG> Hmm, perhaps it's not using pulseaudio.
<Nubbie> :l
<DanaG> Look in system->preferences->sound
<Assid> anyone know if the flash no sound issue is solved?
<cooldevices> DanaG: yeah now it works... but i required also choose pulse audio in players... may it just force itself as default device?
<DanaG> Sure.  Install libasound2-plugins and then do 'asoundconf set-pulseaudio'
<DanaG> but be aware that some apps break badly with it.
<DanaG> Example: Skype.
<Assid> err.. is pulseaudio responsible for my flash videos not having sound?
<cooldevices> btw i cant control balance, it is same for both channels....
<cooldevices> oh nvm i found it
<Assid> oh wait.. i see a bug similar to what i have
<cooldevices> lol now openarena refuses to start
<cooldevices> but forcing work for vlc
<DanaG> Oh, for flash: libflashsupport
<Assid> if i unmount drives before i logout/shutdown why does it munt up automatically when i login
<Nubbie> Assid: because by default ubuntu mounts everything attached to your computer.
<cooldevices> lol now pulse audio frozened with badly "loop" sound
<Assid> yeah but the internal drives.. it really should remember the "state" right ?
<Nubbie> Assid: why is that? if you don't want it mounting automatically, remove it from your fstab.
<Nubbie> assid: or don't remove it, just add the 'noauto' attribute.
<prg3> Just ran across something interesting.. "apt-get remove nano" tries to pull out ubuntu-base..
<Nubbie> nano is an essential editing tool.
<Assid> Nubbie: it isnt in my fstab
<Nubbie> Assid: if it's an internal drive, it must be in your fstab.
<cooldevices> i cant disable "tracker search" (btw one more feature from vista lol), i disable checkboxes "indexing" and "watching", and its still running, animating, "status: indexing in progress" etc.
<Nubbie> cooldevices: are you kidding? ubuntu's had desktop search tools long before windows.
<Amaranth> actually we've had search tools like this longer than both OS X and Windows
<Assid> Nubbie: no i disabled it the time i installed ubuntu
<Amaranth> I'd like to believe Spotlight was inspired by Dashboard/Beagle
<prg3> Nubbie: I've never used it :)
<Amaranth> cooldevices: What other features do you think we got from Vista?
<cooldevices> actually places->search for files tool was not able for find files for me in 7.10
<Nubbie> Amaranth: steve jobs would like to believe he invented UNIX.
<DanaG> That little blinky icon is so irritating.
<DanaG> The indexing itself is fine, but I hate the animatedness.
<Nubbie> cooldevices: if you want to turn off tracker, turn it off in the services dialogue.
<Amaranth> cooldevices: Just because we've had the tools doesn't mean they've been ready for mass use or installed and integrated by default into distros
<cooldevices> Amaranth: well sorry about that vista thing
<DanaG> Naah, I just want to un-animate the **** icon.
<Amaranth> cooldevices: No, seriously, I want to know
<Nubbie> cooldevices: it's fanboyism, and it's totally not needed.
<cooldevices> Nubbie: what exactly fanboism?
<cooldevices> runnin ubuntu is fanboism? i agree
<cooldevices> i just have no money to buy os
 * DanaG wants to have the Heron wallpaper made into a case skin.
<cooldevices> but used to love ubuntu now
<DanaG> That'd be awesome.
<Nubbie> cooldevices: if you can't afford windows, steal it.
<Nubbie> cooldevices: obviously you're still married to it.
<cooldevices> well... i kind of dont need it anymore
<Assid> okay this is odd
<Amaranth> cooldevices: Seriously, I'm not 'mad' or anything, what features do you think we have that come from Vista?
<Assid> mount doesnt show my swap
<Amaranth> cooldevices: Maybe you're right, maybe I can show you where they really come from (probably OS X :)
<DanaG> The other day, I found my swap partition had randomly become not a swap partition.
<Nubbie> Assid: because swap isn't mounted.
<Amaranth> DanaG: Filed to hibernate?
<Nubbie> Assid: swap isn't really even a file system.
<Amaranth> err, failed
<DanaG> I'm not sure.
<DanaG> I've tried suspend-to-disk, and it suspends fine, but often doesn't even bother TRYing to resume.
<Amaranth> hibernating destroys your swap partition then regenerates it on resume
<cooldevices> Amaranth: to be exact, i'm not saying they are from vista... i'm aware of features like that in MacOSX etc, it is just look for me this way... what another features look this way? let me think...
<Amaranth> DanaG: need to add a resume= option in your grub kernel line
<Amaranth> DanaG: resume=/dev/sda5 or whatever
<Assid> how do i know what the uuid of a paritition is ?
<Nubbie> Amaranth: nah, hibernation just freezes ram and throws it all to swap.
<DanaG> vol_id -u
<Amaranth> Assid: volid
<Amaranth> Nubbie: It's a bit more complicated than that
<Amaranth> Nubbie: But it doesn't dump it to swap, it basically dd's it over the swap partition
<Amaranth> Which destroys it
<Nubbie> Amaranth: yeah like the L1 and L2 caches right?
<Nubbie> oh i didn't know that. so if resuming fails, the swap partition isn't recreated
<Amaranth> no, we don't care about caches
<Amaranth> we throw all of those away
<Nubbie> isn't dd somewhat dangerous a tool to use?
<Amaranth> Nubbie: Right, you have to remake it with swapon
<Amaranth> It's not literally dd
<Assid> oh wait.. i want to know about resume/hibernating
<Assid> Amaranth: shouldnt the hibernate automatically suspend to disk ?
<DanaG> Odd, it didn't hibernate.  It popped back to desktop.
<Assid> the one from the logout options
<Amaranth> Assid: hibernate means suspend-to-disk so i certainly hope so
<cooldevices> Amaranth: actually new between-app mixer look like from vista too, and that feature is not "long before vista", it was implemented in vista 1 year ago, and not in ubuntu
<Amaranth> DanaG: Something inhibiting suspend?
<Assid> okay lemme try it
<Assid> brb
<Amaranth> cooldevices: But pulseaudio has been around for years
<Nubbie> a kernel update sometime after feisty's release finally got sleep/hibernation working for me.
<Amaranth> and pulseaudio is what gives that feature
<Assid> Amaranth: do i need to add resume=... to the grub line ?
<cooldevices> Amaranth: maybe, why it is not in ubuntu then?
<Assid> or will it know what to do
<Nubbie> cooldevices: you should do more research before preaching in here.
<Amaranth> Assid: If your problem is that you can hibernate but resume just does a fresh boot then yes
<Amaranth> cooldevices: Because it was not considered 1) done and 2) worth having
<DanaG> !google pulpaudio.
<Assid> last time around (2 weeks back) was when i tried hibernating.. it just sat there with the cursor on the first line
<DanaG> s/polp/polyp
<DanaG> the old name.
<Assid> the system didnt go to hibernation mode (power normally blinks). But this time was constantly on
<Nubbie> cooldevices: nearly every single new feature in vista was ripped off linux, or OSX. the only vaguely unique ideas are using free space on flash drives as swap, and the "hybrid" drive usage.
<cooldevices> Nubbie: lol
<Assid> nevertheless let me try again
<Amaranth> Everyone rips off everyone
<Assid> brb
<Nubbie> cooldevices: it's absolutely true.
<Amaranth> But almost all of the "exciting new features" in Vista come from somewhere else
<Nubbie> cooldevices: give me one "new" feature from vista, and i will disprove it's originality for you.
<cooldevices> .NET anyone? bright future of GNOME
<Amaranth> cooldevices: and?
<Nubbie> cooldevices: .NET is not a new feature.
<cooldevices> NET3 is
<DanaG> OOooooh, 40 to 50 megabytes per second.
<Nubbie> cooldevices: is that a new version of an old idea?
 * DanaG loves having a 7k200-200.
<Amaranth> cooldevices: It is an alternative to Python for applications, it will not be used for core parts of the system or key libraries, just like Python isn't
<Amaranth> DanaG: My laptop gets 42
<cooldevices> Amaranth: d-bus?
<DanaG> This is about 2/3 of the way through the disk, starting at the front.
<Nubbie> cooldevices: dbus is a new feature of windows eh...
<Amaranth> cooldevices: DBus is a more featureful and cross-desktop implementation of dcop from KDE
<Amaranth> It replaces CORBA in GNOME
<cooldevices> i know
<cooldevices> and it is rewritten in mono
<Amaranth> Err, no
<DanaG> Nifty thingy:
<Nubbie> cooldevices: the only reason it was rewritten in mono was to port some linux applications to windows.
<DanaG> !info wmhdplop
<ubotu> wmhdplop (source: wmhdplop): A hard drive activity monitor dockapp. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-1 (hardy), package size 28 kB, installed size 124 kB
<Amaranth> There is a C# version of libdbus, which is used for clients, not the dbus server
<cooldevices> Nubbie: wrong
<Nubbie> cooldevices: ie porting banshee to windows.
<Amaranth> Nubbie: Nope
<Amaranth> dbus is C
<Amaranth> The ndesk thing is a rewrite of libdbus in C# because regular libdbus bindings are tricky to use in C# apps
<cooldevices> you should do more research before preaching in here.
<cooldevices> about dbus
<Amaranth> Only C# apps use this
<Nubbie> cooldevices: so how is dbus a windows vista feature?
<cooldevices> it was said to  Nubbie:
<Amaranth> Everyone else still uses libdbus, the C version
<cooldevices> Nubbie: NET is windows feature lol
<Amaranth> The dbus server is still written in C
<Amaranth> .NET is an open standard created by microsoft
<Nubbie> cooldevices: read, the server is NOT written in NET.
<Amaranth> But it's nothing special, really
<cooldevices> actually gnome devs have long plans for useing mono... for rewriting other apps
<Amaranth> cooldevices: Hi, I'm a GNOME dev. You're misinformed
<Amaranth> cooldevices: No one is rewriting working apps in C# just for the sake of doing it
<cooldevices> well nice to meet one lol)
<Nubbie> cooldevices: so we should be badgering windows for using C, a language written by some other software devs.
<Amaranth> cooldevices: You can write evolution plugins in C#, iirc
<Amaranth> and tomboy is written in C#
<Nubbie> cooldevices: .NET is not a new feature in vista, get off that horse.
<Amaranth> nothing else actually in GNOME has anything to do with C#
<cooldevices> Nubbie: you horse
<mshooshtar1> How's the Alpha5 going?
<Nubbie> cooldevices: mono doesn't even ship with ubuntu if i recall.
<Amaranth> Nubbie: It does
<Amaranth> Nubbie: We have tomboy and f-spot
<Amaranth> mshooshtar1: Ask again in 12 hours or so :)
<Nubbie> Amaranth: ohh right. i'm still back in breezy days :P
<Amaranth> mshooshtar1: Actually don't ask at all, just wait for the announcement
<cooldevices> Nubbie: you should do more research before preaching in here.
<Nubbie> cooldevices: dude, my mistakes have nothing to do with windows.
<mshooshtar1> I should just be happy with gutsy for now
<Amaranth> cooldevices: Calm
<DanaG> Oooooooh, hibernate worked.
<Assid> ok hibernation is messed up
<Nubbie> rofl.
<Amaranth> mshooshtar1: Yes, hardy is not ready for regular use
<Assid> while going to hibernation i got something like usb 1-3 clear tt  .....
<Nubbie> Assid: apparently DanaG knows what he's doing :)
<Amaranth> alpha 5 doesn't change that
<Assid> and a whole page full of it
<Nubbie> Assid: yeah those error messages don't mean much. it would be nice if they could clean those up though....
<DanaG> I had to use /dev/sda5 rather than uuid, because uuid on swap seems to change.
<Assid> Nubbie: didnt say DanaG didnt.
<DanaG> I also had to do that with my fstab.
<mshooshtar1> I love playing in the blood though.
<Amaranth> DanaG: Yes, uuid changes when you format the partition :)
<Nubbie> Assid: i mean, look to him for help ;)
<Assid> also when i resumed.. i got back to x.. got stuck in a white screen.. didnt go anywhere :(
<Amaranth> anything else you want to pick my brain about? :)
<Amaranth> Assid: nvidia?
<Assid> yep
<mshooshtar1> meaning bleeding edge, not some sort of psychotic thing.
<Amaranth> Assid: blindly type in your password, you're looking at gnome-screensaver
<Assid> oh
<DanaG> How do you change the UUID of an HFS+ partition?
<Nubbie> mshooshtar1: good, i was worried for a minute lol.
<DanaG> I have two partitions with the same UUID, and it thoroughly confuses gnome-volume-manager.
<Nubbie> DanaG: HFS+ is the devil's child.
<Assid> and the time it took to resume was the same amt of time to restart
<Amaranth> Assid: The problem is when you do a VT switch away from the X server the nvidia driver will no longer allocate memory for textures. Since you're using compiz every window is a texture, gnome-screensaver is a fullscreen one. Thus, fullscreen blank texture.
<mshooshtar1> I suppose the thing I'm waiting most for is the new Xorg stuff being finished completely, it was late for Gutsy so was not implemented.
 * DanaG has his PC as a hackintosh, but only boots OS X about once every 2 or 3 or more weeks.
<Amaranth> mshooshtar1: What stuff in particular?
<Assid> i see.. so if i punch in the password.. will the driver start re-allocating?
<mshooshtar1> I was having problems with webex and desktop sharing and wanted to try that out with somebody.
<Assid> DanaG: hackintosh didnt want to start installing on mine :|
<Amaranth> Assid: Yes, it is only windows created while X is not active that have problems
<Amaranth> Assid: So only that gnome-screensaver window
 * DanaG is lucky: I have TPM, I have HPET, I have ICH7-M southbridge, I have GeForce GO 7600.
<DanaG> s/GO/Go/
<Assid> Amaranth: fair enough .. will try again
<mshooshtar1> If you give me a moment, I could probably find the specific thing with xorg that was getting complaints.
<Amaranth> Any other windows that might have popped up in the short time before you hibernated can be minimized and restored to get their texture wiped and reallocated
<Assid> Amaranth: any drop in performance  otherwise ?
<Nubbie> mshooshtar1: plug and play projector configuration....
<Assid> Amaranth:  i got one of those jmicron ich9
<Amaranth> Assid: The OpenGL sync to vblank extension is completely hosed on resume from hibernate, can't remember if that is for running applications or new ones too. That is the reason we disable sync to vblank in compiz and why you cannot enable it and do suspend
<Assid> ok
<Amaranth> Assid: This means OpenGL applications will either be broken or work harder rendering frames that you don't even see but that is not a huge problem
<Assid> my main issue atm is i can never logout of x
<Nubbie> that is a bad problem
<Amaranth> Ah yes, that is a fun one. Usually only happens with fglrx though
<Assid> Amaranth: considering the amount of time it takes to resume and restart.. i think i might avoid hibernation
<Amaranth> And of course when you logout X is restarted automatically so you can't even logout
<Amaranth> Assid: You can install uswsusp, it'll compress the image as it writes it out to disk
<Amaranth> Since the entire process is IO bound (your HD is much slower than your CPU) this means it'll go faster because it has less to write and less to read back
<Assid> err no .. my problem is .. i cant logout/shufdown/ restart. X just gets hung . I have to actually CTRL ALT BKSPC for X to renice which then lets the processes such as reboot/logout/shutdown to take place
<Amaranth> But yes, hibernation is almost completely worthless unless you _really_ need to save the current state of what you have running exactly
<Assid> Amaranth:  ^^^ - exactly.. gonna avoid it for now
<Amaranth> suspend-to-ram is much more interesting
<Amaranth> sleep
<DanaG> What about alt-sysrq-k?
<DanaG> It's more powerful than ctrl-alt-backspace.
<Amaranth> heh
<Assid> DanaG: point is.. im not supposed to do anything.. i click logout..it should logout
<Amaranth> or alt-sysrq-r, vt switch, and killall Xorg
<Assid> i shouldnt have to touch the keyboard at all
<DanaG> Sometimes I try to resume from RAM and get a hang where even my toggle-wireless hotkey won't work.
<DanaG> Is that a BIOS bug?
<Assid> let me try sleep meanwhile
<Assid> hold up
<Amaranth> DanaG: Nope, just means it died somewhere in the kernel before it even got back to bringing userspace up
<DanaG> The hotkey is BIOS-handled on my PC, though.
<DanaG> I can toggle it when in GRUB.
<Amaranth> not if your CPU is locked
<Amaranth> you can toggle caps lock in grub too, can't when you get a kernel panic
<Assid> yep sleep somewhat works
<Assid> i pressed the power 2 times to finally get it up
<Amaranth> sleep starting working perfectly for me in hardy thanks to 2.6.24
<Amaranth> in gutsy i had to add a kernel option to make it report the OS as !Linux so I wouldn't hit the linux-specific code in my computer's acpi implementation
<Amaranth> and it would still fail to resume about 10% of the time
<Assid> so whats the difference between sleep eats very less power
<Assid> anyone know how much less?
<Amaranth> enough to stay suspending for a month or so on a full battery, iirc
<Amaranth> well, obviously depending on how well we managed to make your system sleep and how big your battery is
<Assid> sweet.. i should start suspending when i go to bed then
<Amaranth> oh, you're running a desktop?
<Assid> yep]
<Amaranth> i'm surprised it worked then, suspend in general on desktops tends to suck
<Amaranth> in windows too, because no one cares about it
<Amaranth> I guess they started caring
<Assid> worked fine here.. except i had to press the power button a few times to get it to power up
<Assid> okay what about my X not killing itself
<Amaranth> driver bug
<Amaranth> no fix possible
<Assid> :(
<Amaranth> http://mirror.linux.org.au/pub/linux.conf.au/2008/Fri/mel8-139.ogg <--Suspend to Disk: Why does it hurt so?
<mshooshtar1> Hmm, here's one, Firefox3 and java plugins, it's prompting for a plugin even though the  plugin is installed.
<Amaranth> that's a talk by the only guy i know of who really cares about suspend issues on linux
<Assid> i need more bandwith
<Amaranth> java applets? i don't even think i have that plugin installed
<Assid> mshooshtar1: you using sun-java6 ?
<mshooshtar1> I get the prompt to install the plugin, the plugin finder service  starts up then I pick the plugins
<Amaranth> haven't had a reason to since i stopped using IBM's java-based dumb client emulator for some mainframe i can't remember the name of
<mshooshtar1> I've installed the java 5 plugin
<Assid> use icedtea instead
<Assid> blackhawk !?
<mshooshtar1> let me try that one.
<Assid> Amaranth: no audio on that link
<mshooshtar1> I've tried 5, 6 so far
<capiira> alpha 5 is still not out right ?
<Amaranth> Assid: works fine here, get a better player :)
<Amaranth> capiira: Every time someone asks the release is delayed 1 hour :)
<Assid> totem :(
 * Amaranth goes to the store to get a soda
<Amaranth> Assid: That's what I'm using, works just fine
<capiira> lol
<Assid> Amaranth: same issue yday.. now my flash audio wont work
<Wander_w> Amaranth: So when is it coming out? :P
<Assid> yeah audio is messed up
<Amaranth> Assid: It's just theora/vorbis in an ogg container, this is stuff totem supports in the default install
<Amaranth> Assid: ah you have pulseaudio running but don't have gstreamer set to use it
<Amaranth> so it tries alsa, fails, and you get no sound
<Assid> umm.. ok?!
<Assid> so apt-get install gstreamer ?
<Amaranth> no, run gstreamer-properties
<mshooshtar1> so installing icedtea java 7 and the plugin, let's see what happens.
<Amaranth> set the audio sink to pulseaudio
 * Amaranth goes to the store to get a soda
<Assid> err nothing happens
<mshooshtar1> Yay, Java installed :)
<Assid> pulseaudio .. my device goes unsupported
<Assid> mshooshtar1: icedtea?
<mshooshtar1> icedtea
<Assid> good
<mshooshtar1> Is that going to be turned on as the default java for install?
<Assid> Amaranth: noppe.. doesnt work
<Assid> great i have no audio
<DanaG> Is Pulseaudio daemon even running?
<Assid> yes
<Assid> i trried restarting it
<Assid> still didnt help
<DanaG> how about 'pulseaudio -v' ?
<DanaG> Oh, and make sure to do asoundconf.
<Assid> asoundconf set-pulseaudio
<Assid> nothing happened
<Assid> still no sound
<DanaG> Hmm, try aplay /usr/share/sounds/login.wav
<Assid> http://assid.pastebin.com/d6ca407d
<DanaG> AAh, missing library!
<Assid> loaded that
<DanaG> !find libasound_module_pcm_pulse.so
<ubotu> File libasound_module_pcm_pulse.so found in libasound2-plugins
<Assid> yeah already loaded that
<Assid> now i get it to run ther play command.. but nothing happens
<DanaG> "loaded"?
<DanaG> oh, installed.
<DanaG> Hmm, also open the volume control app.
<Assid> *** PULSEAUDIO: Unable to connect: Timeout
<Assid> ALSA snd_pcm_open error: Connection refused
<Assid> play ao: Could not open default device: error 5
<Assid> play soxio: Failed writing `default':
<DanaG> Aah, server isn't running.
<DanaG> Oh, handy hint: sudo adduser yourusername pulse-rt
<DanaG> It'll let PulseAudio get better priority.
<DanaG> Oh, go to a console and run pulseaudio -v    if you want debug info.
<Assid> http://assid.pastebin.com/d4d1b6afa
<DanaG> Do you have the module-hal instaled?
<DanaG> I installed every single pulseaudio-related package, just to get all of it.
<Assid> dunno let me try to install
<Assid> cant find module-hal
<DanaG> !info pulseaudio-module-hal
<ubotu> pulseaudio-module-hal (source: pulseaudio): HAL device detection module for PulseAudio sound server. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.9-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 14 kB, installed size 100 kB
<Assid> pulseaudio-module-hal is already the newest version.
<Assid> yeah installed
<DanaG> Odd.
<DanaG> Oh, don't 'sudo' pulseaudio.
<Assid> say what?
<Assid> oh yeha my vlc doesnt want to startt video now.. just hangs
<DanaG>  W: main.c: This program is not intended to be run as root (unless --system is specified).
<Assid> my terminals are starting tocrash
<Assid> for some weird reason
<DanaG> Try paplay -v /usr/share/sounds/login.wav
<DanaG> Oh, what sound card?
<DanaG> It looks like it may need some funky customizations.
<DanaG> It's not loading properly.
<Assid> can i go back to alsa?
<DanaG> Anyway, I'm going to go to bed soon, but for now, perhaps the best thing to do is to UNset pulseaudoo and choose ALSA in the gnome thingy.
<Assid> i tried rthat.. didnt help earlier
<DanaG> asoundconf unset-pulseaudio
<Assid> let me reboot
<Assid> brb
<DanaG> And sudo chmod -x /usr/bin/pulseaudio (so it won't try to start).
<Assid> err.. need to restart.. terminals are crashing here
<Assid> brb
<Assid> back
<Assid> ok alsa work
<DanaG> Is alsa working again?
<Assid> yep
<Assid> err.. now vlc doesnt want to full screen
<Assid> and now it works
<DanaG> Good.  Now it's time for me to go to bed.  When c r i m s u n   is on (spacing to avoid a ping, for politeness), perhaps he (I think... though you can't always assume, and I don't remember) will be able to help/
<Assid> fair enuff
<stefanv> hey all, has anyone had any problems with the compose key under Hardy?
<Amaranth> Assid: Sounds like your "mostly working" hibernate run corrupted some kernel memory
<Assid> Amaranth: with referance to terminals crashing? audio going haywire?
<Amaranth> yeah
<Assid> btw.. why would i want to use pulse over alsa ?
<Amaranth> because you can do fun things with it
<Assid> err.. like ?!
<Amaranth> like control volume of applications separately, seemlessly transfer sound output to another machine over the network and then back again, etc
<Assid> should i try and jump back to pulse?
<Amaranth> well, it is supposed to be the default for hardy
<Assid> okay seem to work now
<Assid> err the audio/video syunchronization seems off
<Assid> yep
<Assid> takes a while for the audio stream to hit back
<Amaranth> yep, vlc sucks
<Assid> btw in gstreamer-properties.. i chose  pulseaudio but the device dropdown shows unsupported
<Assid> great now i got an audio in a loop.. why does vlc end up with this issue?
<Amaranth> vlc's pulse support sucks
<Amaranth> just make it use alsa
<Amaranth> then it'll go through the alsa pulse bridge thing
<Assid> make vlc use alsa.. or the system ?
<Amaranth> vlc
<Assid> err.. gotta restart x
<Amaranth> you said you had it set to use pulse directly
<Amaranth> oh actually it only has alsa
<Amaranth> which is broken
<Assid> that was in gstreamer
<Amaranth> vlc does goofy things
<Assid> hehe
<Amaranth> just use totem, better anyway
<Assid> err.. i prefer vlc.. has better deinterlacing and aspect ratio support
<Assid> whjat do i do about this audio loop
<Amaranth> restart pulseaudio
<Assid> didnt help
<Assid> terminals are crashing
<Amaranth> ok...
<Amaranth> you've got big problems
<Assid> told you.. i can kill any box
<Amaranth> sounds like a kernel bug or your memory is bad
<Assid> memory is perfect.. checked it
<Assid> and this only happens when ia m screwring with audio
<Assid> brb gonna try restarting x
<cooldevices> how to disable&uninstall pulseaudio? my games dont run or i have no sound after forcing it
<Assid> Amaranth: had to restart :(
<Assid> moved it back to alsa till pulse audio works better with vlc
<Wander_w> use mplayer?
<Assid> okay try this.. have compiz running, enable the scale plugin and bind it to a corner of the screen to show all windows (window picker).  now alt tab
<Assid> Wander_w: ?
<Wander_w> never mind
<sobersabre> hi guys
<sobersabre> I am trying to use kubuntu on amd64
<sobersabre> and I've opened up dolphin, and tried to "add a network folder"
<sobersabre> then I get the error:
<sobersabre> KDEInit could not launch '/usr/lib/kde4/bin/knetattach'.
<sobersabre> I've tried to locate this file, and it's not there.
<sobersabre> what package is this knetattach part of ?
<sobersabre> I tried to apt-cache search for it, and ... no avail.
<sobersabre> so, shall I have a bug report on missing file ?
<sobersabre> or is it a known issue ?
<Assid> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<void^> !find /usr/lib/kde4/bin/knetattach
<ubotu> Package/file /usr/lib/kde4/bin/knetattach does not exist in hardy
<sobersabre> void^: :)
<sobersabre> it must be a part of base or network.
<void^> !file /usr/lib/kde4/bin/knetattach
<void^> thought there was a way to search in packages..
<HetaUma> is alpha 5 released?
<Wander_w> not that i know
<henkjan> its not on the mirrors yet
<Amaranth> The only knetattach I have on my system is in kdebase-bin
<sobersabre> Amaranth: do you think if I use kdebase-bin's netattach it would work ?
<sobersabre> :)
<Amaranth> almost certainly not
<Assid> bah jabbers messing my brains on this other box
<sobersabre> Amaranth: you were right.
<Assid> hrmm my laptops brightness is still wonky
<Assid> goes up and down like a yoyo
<cooldevices> how to register on jabber.org? i can't find a "signup" button :/
<utopia> join #n3rd.tv
<Assid> saywhat ?
<muszek> cooldevices: I think you register via a jabber client
<cooldevices> ...
<muszek> cooldevices: yeah, I checked in pidgin just now
<compwiz18_> cooldevices: go the pidgin account setup screen and there should be a register option of some sort
<muszek> cooldevices: accounts -> add/edit -> add -> choose "xmpp" -> check "create this new account on the server"
<cooldevices> yeah i found it thanks... kind of unnatural for me
<muszek> I had exactly the same problem - been looking on jabber.org for a "sign up" page for couple minutes
<Assid> kopete+compiz = evil!!
<Assid> it crashes x
<muszek> why was alpha 5 postponed?
<cooldevices> almost all conference.jabber.org rooms are empty... and you cannot sort them by members count
<cooldevices> it take about 30 seconds to retrieve info on user
<muszek> you might have more luck raising these issues on jabber channels
<cooldevices> ok
<paulr> henkjan: is it available on some mirror?
<shirish> does anybody how can I have a listing so it recursively goes to each folder & lists what's inside them as well.
<Unksi> ls -r?
<shirish> I tried "ll -rh" but that didn't get me anything.
<shirish> Unksi: even that doesn't work.
<Unksi> sorry, it was big R
<Unksi> so ls -R
<shirish> Unksi: its ls -r  * that gives the desired output.
<Unksi> ok
<Wander_w> or find .
<capiira> ohh still no A5 :)
<Wander_w> no new toys to play with in the weekend :(
<capiira> i hope they release it soon
<capiira> maybe in few hours or so
<Unksi> it is released
<Unksi> when it is ready
<Unksi> ;)
<capiira> buhhhh
<capiira> but it comes through the synaptic update anyway or not ?
<Wander_w> Unksi: Ah, the same time as DNF then?
 * heret1c arrives
<Unksi> Wander_w: yes ;)
<Wander_w> great!
<Wander_w> I'll tell hell to expect colder temperatures soon.
<capiira> ok I can't wait anymore i'm going to dl A4, /me is impatient :D
 * Unksi guesses that capiira notices that A5 is released when A4 is at 99%
<Unksi> thats what usually happens to me if i happen to choose that path :D
<capiira> :)
<capiira> in 10 min ?
<capiira> :D
<Unksi> nice connection :)
<capiira> heh normal dsl
<capiira> anyway does ubuntu usually upgrade minor app versions like gnome 2.20.0 to 2.20.3 after release?
<muszek> currently gutsy has 2.20.1
<capiira> ah ok hmmmmmm
<muszek> packages.ubuntu.com might be helpful
<capiira> oh yeah thanks
<capiira> actually i'm running ubuntus father :)
<capiira> eeek gimp rc3 on gutsy
<rsk> mark shuttleworth?
<rsk> :)
<capiira> :)
<ConstyXIV> anyone else having trouble with WPA2 networks?
<heret1c> 'morning doc.
<Assid> waddup
<Dr_willis> Moo! :0
 * heret1c reads https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/* with interest
 * Assid goes back to trying to get ejabberd to work
<heret1c> assid> sirian motherships galore? 8)
<heret1c> is there any point to having laptop-mode-tools active when running on AC?
<Dr_willis> less heat?
<Pici> Less power consumption?
<heret1c> h'm. whay is most wearing for a hd, hest of frequent spinup/downs?
<heret1c> pici> power consumption isn't an issue. :)
<heret1c> that is: heat or frequent...
 * heret1c is aghast that the kde team haven't sorted out the "newly installed programs fail to show up in K-menu" issue/bug -YET.
<Dr_willis> heret1c,  from the forums i read.. i doubt if it matters much. :) its proberly best to reduce both.
<heret1c> amateurish, imo.
<Pici> File a bug
<Dr_willis> better yet. submit a patch
<Dr_willis> :)
<heret1c> doc> zapped my hd (apparently)
<reya276> quick question, how can I load the CLI instead of the GUI, because my video drivers are not working so I can't login to the system
<Dr_willis> heret1c,  ive seen hd takes years of abuse.. and seen new ones die in 3 days...  :)
<Dr_willis> reya276,  disable th kdm/gdm service - or stop them from the console. is a fast way to get toit.
<heret1c> doc> oh ah. probably true.
<ConstyXIV> anyone else having trouble with WPA2 networks?
<reya276> ok how do I do that, because my screen is just a mess I can't see nothing
<reya276> is there a key combination or something
<Dr_willis> heret1c,  i had a PS blow and take out 4 hds once.. :(
<heret1c> doc> doesn't imply that the sw should be as nice to the hw as possible. disabling dma puts much strain on the cpu, which _certainly_ produces heat.
<Dr_willis> alt-ctrl-f1 to get to the console
<Dr_willis> The whole heat/power thing is  gotten tobe the main limit these days. :)   Its amazing how much heat these pc's make
<Dr_willis> My feet are nice and toasty from my current pc.
<heret1c> reya> try ctrl-alt-backspace (but quit the proframs on the taskbar 1st)
<heret1c> (ctb kills x)
<reya276> I can't see nothing on my screen, so I can't quit anything or do anything, for some reason it did not install the correct ATI drivers for my graphics card
<heret1c> ah. so you're on another comp?
<reya276> yes
<heret1c> ctrl-alt-backspace, then.
<reya276> I'm on my desktop and my laptop has Hardy Alpha
<reya276> did that, the whole thing is just frozen
<heret1c> h'm
<heret1c> checksum the cd?
<heret1c> s/cd/iso
<Q-FUNK> hello! I'm just curious how to get my gnome settings back for switching keymaps.  previously,I had this configured as ctrl+ctrl, but this no longer seems to work.
<cooldevices> Q-FUNK: its broken, just recheck settings
<Q-FUNK> cooldevices: recheck what?
<Q-FUNK> if you mean the control panel option, it's gone
<cooldevices> keyboard layout options? "both ctrl keys together change layout" its here for me
<cooldevices> try clean install of alpha5
<cooldevices> when its up
<reya276> oh re-installing
<cooldevices> if no one will up with better idea like reconfiguring applet, or editing xorg for manual keyb switching
<roman_> is the alpha5 released?
<cooldevices> actually gnome applet not the only wait to setup keyboard
<cooldevices> way
<cooldevices> Q-FUNK: man setxkbmap
<heret1c> oh ah
<heret1c> sbdy remind me - will it be possible to upgrade to HH release 1 from the alpha/beta versions?
<Dr_willis> You should always be able to upgrade  that way - i think
<Dr_willis> Thats part of the apeal of the apt-get packing system :)
<heret1c> I only have one box - the dell lappy. can't afford the sort of hurdle I just experienced.
<Dr_willis> I dont thinki could function with just 1 pc. :)
<Pici> !final
<ubotu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy Heron) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Hardy. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<heret1c> readng lauchpad, the problem has a) addected quite a few ppl ad b) been known for quite some time.
<heret1c> affected, even.
<Assid> a5 out?
<heret1c> ubotu> alpha5
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alpha5 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<heret1c> ubotu> doodlysquat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about doodlysquat - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<heret1c> yay.
<Pici> !botabuse | heret1c
<ubotu> heret1c: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
 * heret1c sits corrected. sort of.
<Assid> ahahaha. check this out
<Assid> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/194347
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194347 in gnome-power-manager "[Hardy a4] Default wallpaper ugly" [Undecided,New]
<Assid> now thats called a bug
<heret1c> pici> slities in times of little conversation/a lullhould be a subparagraph yielding room for whmsicalities when traffic is slow, dontcha think? :)
<Pici> Why is that in GPM?
<rsk> Binary package hint: gnome-power-manager
<rsk> :D
<heret1c> erk
<Pici> heret1c: Not when I see it on every #ubuntu channel. Anyway, its OT.
<heret1c> pici> ok.
<Assid> hahaha.. anyone here using "gossip" ?
<Assid> go to edit > personal details .. edit the birthday section
<Assid> and see the buttons there "gtk-cancel gtk-ok"
<cooldevices> Assid: rofl lmfao
<cooldevices> about bug
<slytherin> Does anyone know how to listen to FM radio in rhythmbox?
<Dr_willis> You got a fm tuner card?
<Dr_willis> or are you refering to fm internet stations?
<slytherin> Dr_willis: tuner card
<Dr_willis> I dont recall seeing of the media players supporting those. But i havent had a FM tuner card in years. :)
<Dr_willis> !find radio
 * heret1c reads https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/110636 and has a revelaton (the &%¤"# kernel %#%¤#s Æknew*.
<ubotu> Found: gkrellm-radio, gnomeradio, gnomoradio, gradio, hamradiomenus (and 14 others)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 110636 in linux-source-2.6.22 "hdparm - cannot set dma on IDE hard drive that works via pata" [Medium,Incomplete]
<heret1c> medium!!!!!!!!
 * Dr_willis considers it low.
<Dr_willis> :)
<slytherin> Dr_willis: There is a plugin in rhythmbox. It is available by default. Only thing is that plugin doesn't have any UI. You have to manually edit rhythmdb.xml
<Dr_willis> slytherin,  that would make it a bit harder.
<Dr_willis> I just recall my FM tuner - dident tune in  worth a *$*@ :)
<heret1c> doc> tell taht to those in "3rd world" countries with old hw. :/
<Dr_willis> heret1c,  i will.
<Dr_willis> heret1c,  actually i find withmy old hardware its not an issue.
<Dr_willis> normally its the newer stuff that has the issues
<slytherin> With linux, old hardware is not generally an issue
<rsk> no, the kernel runs on aynthing
<rsk> but gnome is heavy :)
<heret1c> look up mr. thorvalds' reason to write linux in the 1st place. 286es!
<Dr_willis> its highly likely its a kernel bug. that the ubuntu guys dont have  the manpower to work on.
<Dr_willis> z80 rules!
<heret1c> abacusses!
 * Dr_willis whips out his huge SlideRule!
<ConstyXIV> is anyone using the atheros 5007 (eee wireless) madwifi driver in hardy?
<slytherin> Dr_willis: http://blogs.gnome.org/jamesh/2007/05/04/fm-radio-in-rhythmbox/
<Dr_willis> i aint about to dig out my 10+ yr old fm tuner card to test it. :)
<Wander_w> heret1c: 386es, he wanted to use the new 32bit capabilities of that processor
<Dr_willis> heh heh.
<heret1c> wander_w> righty. think my point is made.
<slytherin> anyway, I will install the sweet little app called gnomeradio
<Wander_w> But you'd have a _very_ hard time getting a recent kernel to run on a 386
 * heret1c observes that a modern desktop background piccy would take 50% pf available RAM
<Wander_w> (I know, I've tried!)
<cooldevices> my driver dosnt detect radio device on my tv tuner
<Wander_w> 2 MB of RAM is just a *bit* of a squeeze for linux (it worked when I removed all the filesystems and all the IDE drivers... it was a bit useless in that state though..)
<heret1c> arrrgh. the attitude displayed by developers in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/110636 is DESPICABLE. Roman-emperor-style modus operandi.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 110636 in linux-source-2.6.22 "hdparm - cannot set dma on IDE hard drive that works via pata" [Medium,Incomplete]
<ccooke> heret1c: ... That's a good example of a bug with very confused *reporters*
<ccooke> heret1c: I see one comment from a developer that was a bit short, which was apologised for and expanded later
<ccooke> the rest of it seems to be people who don't understand the issue assuming that the bug affects them
<heret1c> ccooke> think so? are the developers helpgul in asking for info they need? do they ALL have scsi-disks (the dev.s) so the problem is irrelevant to them?!
<heret1c>  < 4MB/s transferrate is nott an assumption. (!)
<ccooke> heret1c: the devs stated exactly why it was too late to fix in feisty, said they *wanted* to fix it in gutsy and asked for the relevant data that would *help* them fix it.
<ConstyXIV> is there some sort of RSS feed/mailing list for alpha/beta releases?
<ccooke> (also: it's not *EVERY* pata disk, you know. I run two machines at home that have pata disks - one a media server - and they're fine on both gutsy and feisty.
<heret1c> ccooke> I've a dell latitude D500 with a bof standard intel chipset.
<ccooke> heret1c: After the dev request for *gutsy* data, you get people saying "here's some feisty data!" and "I'm affected to, my drive won't enable DMA <fx: includes paste of hdparm output showing that the drive is in udma2 mode>"
<heret1c> hdparm -Tt is hdparm -Tt.
<cooldevices> heret1c: youre talking about your issue for some days here, did you filed a bug?
<heret1c> ccooke> mind u, I "upgraded" to HH alpha 4 yaking for granted the problem would be sorted out by then. result: fried HD.
<fursund> hello
<heret1c> cooldev> pointless.
<ccooke> heret1c: you installed an alpha. That's an unfortunate but not surprising effect.
<fursund> am I the only one experiencing problems with wine? it segfaults everytime I run an exe or even winecfg
<ccooke> heret1c: more to the point... what's the output of hdparm -i /dev/sda (or whatever your drive is?)
<heret1c> ccooke> look up. hd's toast/fubar.
<ccooke> heret1c: hdparm -Tt tells you the *speed* of reading. No matter the results, it does *NOT* tell you that you have the bug as reported.
<ccooke> ... *hardware* failure?
<ccooke> Okay, that won't be hardy.
<ccooke> It's much, *much* more likely that your drive was already on the way out
<nonnii> could someone who can log in to launchpad go and comment to this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mplayer/+bug/48497 that they should not depend on both bitstream vera AND dejavu but one or the other. If you have to install dejavu, isn't it needless to install bitstream vera also?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 48497 in mplayer "using bitsream vera causes incorrect subtitles for many languages" [Medium,Fix released]
<heret1c> not so. abysmally low transfer rates are caused by disabled dmain most cases.
<cooldevices> (07:42:07 PM) heret1c: cooldev> pointless. --- do you think what you doing now here for some days have a more point than filing a bug?
<ccooke> heret1c: what you're saying is: "My disk was slow, so there's no *way* that the fact that it later *catastrophically failed* could be rekated"
<heret1c> cooldev> seeing umpteen ppl have reported it and nothing have been done - why should I waste my time with filing bug reports which will be ignored? hence; pointless.
<heret1c> bbl. out to buy new hd.
<ccooke> heret1c: now, I wasn't actually suggesting that slow disk IO was a sign of the disk dying - even though that *IS* a common side effect. However, I've not seen a Linux kernel actually destroy a hard disk in around ten *years*.
<ccooke> heret1c: that bug report was *not* ignored
<cooldevices> heret1c: bug is not closed yet, and as ccooke said it is becuase devs required data, YOU may provide this data
<fursund> no one have the wine problem :(
<fursund> ?
 * ccooke posts to the bug report to help clarify things
<flipstar> fursund: you might try an older wine version ..
<Wander_w> fursund: use plenty of water on the winestains
<ccooke> ... Drat. work firefox. Now I'll have to remember my password :-)
<fursund> flipstar, how would I do that?
<flipstar> just download it from winehq
<flipstar> im using 0.9.52
<cooldevices> !ot | Wander_w
<ubotu> Wander_w: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<fursund> ok thanks!
<Wander_w> cooldevices: ok ok; so when is Alpha 5 coming out?
<cooldevices> today!
<Wander_w> why not yesterday?
<flipstar> was delayed
<Wander_w> why?
<Wander_w> (honest question, I want to know)
<cooldevices> some problems should be fixed to make it nice alpha 5!
<flipstar> "we anticipate that the Alpha 5 release will be delayed until Friday, February
<flipstar> 22 to allow time for the ISO images to be tested appropriately."
<ccooke> quick check: I'm currently absolutely certain that the DMA bug heret1c is complaining of cannot be fixed for Gutsy - the information is too late.
<Wander_w> where do the devs hang out then?
<ccooke> Anyone want to correct me on that?
<fursund> thanks flipstar it is working now
<fursund> strangely it is working fine with the newest version from winehq
<ConstyXIV> is WPA2 broken right now?
<DanaG> Heh:   PackageKit allows to perform simple software management tasks over a DBus interface: refreshing the cash, updating, installing and removing software packages. This software is still in an early development stage and should be considered experimental.
<Pici> I wish someone would update my cash.
<DanaG> You got what I was saying 'heh' about.
<DanaG> Heh.
<paulr> flipstar: where did you read that?
<flipstar> mailing list
<paulr> I chose 'yesterday' as a day to move from gentoo to ubuntu ;p
<paulr> doh :)
<paulr> when using the installer for a new server install, is it possible to choose packages at install time? (or just the overall 'tasks' then tweak later)
<heret1c> back
 * heret1c reads backlog
<paulr> mm, if alpha5 were to get released today, what time would it normally hit mirrors? ;p
<heret1c> cooldev> I'll provide the data if u pay for rmf-reading the hd.
<flipstar> paulr: torrent is probably faster for the first time
<paulr> I downloaded server cd of alpha 4 yesterday, having found it error'd during install and need to install again, i'm thinking about whether to just use the desktop cd ;p
<paulr> feels kinda harsh on mirrors to download 2 cd's then download an upgrade in the space of 4 hours ;p
<h3sp4wn_> They should provide xdelta's perhaps someone does
<Assid> you guys using emerald bychance?
<h3sp4wn_> I am not using anything other than cli atm - wondering if there is a sane method for using firefox 32 bit with ubuntu64 yet
<emet> I'm worried about Firefox
<h3sp4wn_> Why ?
<emet> it looks like it will release an RC, Mid-March, does that mean the Firefox coming with Hardy will be an RC?
<h3sp4wn_> Dunno they will be 300MB+ of updates within a month anyway
<h3sp4wn_> (Or ideally they will extend the release to June)
<emet> just for firefox? :o
<h3sp4wn_> Dunno they did with dapper
 * hydrogen has yet to understand the firefox hype
<emet> yes that's because multiple systems in dapper weren't ready yet
<emet> dapper was a huge update
<emet> imo much bigger then hardy will be
<h3sp4wn_> No but quality control is important
<h3sp4wn_> (If an LTS wants to be on the same level as RHEL or Solaris)
<emet> well they could release a 8.04 with firefox RC and an 8.04.1 with firefox final or something
<ffm> any idea how I can check for incompatability with graphics cards? I cannot find the testing release notes...
<h3sp4wn_> What is wrong with actually having a working release
<emet> I don't think it's right to delay a release over one application
<h3sp4wn_> I think 8 months is a more sane time limit for a higher quality release
<Assid> hrmm thinking if i should start using emarald again
<emet> true
<emet> OOo 2.4 might be ready by then too
<h3sp4wn_> But the latest and greatest of everything is not necessarily a road to stability
<emet> imo releasing hardy with firefox 2 would be pretty lame
<h3sp4wn_> It wouldn't bother me really - I use firefox but I think konqueror 4 is about the best
<emet> I would rather they bundle Firefox 3 RC1 if they had to
<h3sp4wn_> just don't like the messing with 2 releases - dunno why kde4 can not just conflict with kde3
<emet> actually gutsy bundled The GIMP 2.4 RC
<emet> and some update actually changed it to The GIMP 2.4 proper
<emet> after release
<h3sp4wn_> And what if that changed some interfaces
<emet> an RC shouldn't do that
<h3sp4wn_> That is exactly the stuff people shouldn't do with a stable release
<emet> RC is near-final release
<h3sp4wn_> Theoretically - should be manually updated without changing the version number
<h3sp4wn_> and checking no interfaces change
<emet> yes
<Mark_Milliman> So what's the story with Alpha 5?
<emet> suppose to come out today
<h3sp4wn_> RHEL might not be as pleasant to use but the fact they still support RHEL3 (and fix stuff that is broken properly) is why people use it
<emet> do they really? I thought they dropped support for RHEL3
<ffm> Are there any testing release notes yet?
<emet> yes
<emet> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/Alpha5
<ffm> emet: thank you.
<emet> the big feature this alpha is the windows installer
<mrcheeks> Hello guys, I have a terrible issue with hardy I guess :p, I am unable to login. I think it's a bash issue
<mrcheeks> After a sudo apt-get upgrade I started experiencing that error
<h3sp4wn_> emet: 7 years per release (and it was released in 2003 so that is until 2010)
<reya276> emet: windows installer?
<reya276> huh
<emet> reya276, yeah did you ever try to put in an ubuntu disc on a windows machine?
<emet> reya276, now when you do it pops up a windows installer that lets you install ubuntu from within windows
<paulr> btw, is LTSP install broken in alpha 4?
<h3sp4wn_> So more importantly does the new unreal tournament game still have a Linux installer in the box ?
<mrcheeks> Anyone experiencing the same issue I have? I can't log in from a terminal or gdm
<reya276> ooh, that does not sound good, but I hope they get that to work well, I would never try it though, Why use windows if you are using Ubuntu
<mikedep333> h3sp4wn_: no, I think they still haven't released it yet
<mikedep333> or of they did, it's a separate download
<ignus> hi, can anyone here tell me how to upgrade kubuntu to 8.04 alpha?
<h3sp4wn_> mikedep333: Thats annoying - I bought all those games because they supported Linux properly
<mikedep333> ignus: I think it is update-manager -d in regular ubuntu
<mikedep333> maybe you can install the package update-manager or whatever
<mikedep333> even though it is GTK
<heret1c> ignus> from?
<ignus> mikedep333: doesnt seem to work the same in kubuntu
<ignus> heret1c: kubuntu 7.10
<mikedep333> isn't there the dist-upgrade command or something?
<ignus> yeah
<mikedep333> h3sp4wn_: yeah, I know
<ignus> i think so
<ignus> donno what it is
<h3sp4wn_> I would use aptitude
<ignus> do you know what the command is?
<h3sp4wn_> change sources.list first
<mikedep333> yeah
<h3sp4wn_> s/gutsy/hardy
<ignus> just switch the word in all the lines?
<h3sp4wn_> install aptitude from hardy
<h3sp4wn_> ignus: yep
<mikedep333> ignus: just making sure, but you know it is not a good idea to use hardy alpha as your primary OS, right?
<h3sp4wn_> aptitude update && aptitude install aptitude && aptitude full-upgrade
<ignus> is there a way to do that with sed? :P
<h3sp4wn_> ignus: man sed (I have given you most of it)
<ignus> mikedep333: tihs is just a test box :)
<leon_pegg> is hardy going to have apt-torrent ?
<mikedep333> ok, good :)
<mikedep333> leon_pegg: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=apt-torrent&searchon=names&suite=hardy&section=all
<mikedep333> doesn't look like it
<leon_pegg> thanks mike
<mikedep333> np
<h3sp4wn_> ignus: sudo perl -pi.bak -e 's/gutsy/hardy/i' /etc/apt/sources.list
<Assid> err.. whats this guy running on the right side ?http://gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre2/73210-2.jpg
<h3sp4wn_> (I don't ever use sed)
<ignus> that you all for your help!
<mikedep333> np
<ignus> kubuntu 8.04 still uses kde3 as its default yeah?
<h3sp4wn_> Yep you can have kde4 though
<h3sp4wn_> But it doesn't seem quite right yet for me yet
<ignus> yeah
<cooldevices> there is 2 kubuntu versions
<leon_pegg> just noticed it does have debtorrent tho
<ignus> 250 megs to d/l!!!
<h3sp4wn_> cooldevices: There has been that hackery before at one point
<cooldevices> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ here you can see kubuntu and kubuntu-kde4
<h3sp4wn_> Interesting - I wonder if its less messed up if I use the kde4 cd
<leon_pegg> h3sp no kde4 cd is just as bad
<mikedep333> h3sp4wn_: yeah, KDE4 on gutsy is horrendous
<mikedep333> whether you use the CD or the PPA repo
<h3sp4wn_> Is there a distro with a reasonably decent kde4 then
<h3sp4wn_> suse ? fedora ?
<mikedep333> I doubt there is
<cooldevices> its not distro problem lol
<hydrogen> suse puts a lot of energy into it and theirs works fairly nicely
<h3sp4wn_> Its pretty nice on my sparc
<hydrogen> but you have to use suse...
<hydrogen> eww
<h3sp4wn_> (With solaris express)
<hydrogen> it's working fine for me here
<h3sp4wn_> and a boatload of patches -  but there is no kde 3 to get in the way
<hydrogen> but fine for me involves the random crash :)
<cooldevices> i tried opensuse 11 a2 installer, it segfaults on start :/
<cooldevices> (09:38:53 PM) hydrogen: but fine for me involves the random crash :) - LOL
<mikedep333> it makes windows users feel at home
<h3sp4wn_> Can I have a 32 bit firefox yet with ubunty 64
<cooldevices> yes
<h3sp4wn_> from the repos and no messing around
<cooldevices> h3sp4wn_: tutorials look like hackage involved
<ffm> will ubuntu hardy be kept in sync with the trunk FF builds?
<ffm> until release?
<cooldevices> it have now 3.0b3, and on fedora i seen 3.0b4pre week ago, does it answer your question?
<Laney> Erm, is anyone else having a problem with firefox having huge icons and text? http://orangesquash.org.uk/~laney/firefox-huge.png
<manchicken> Is wine known to be crashing under Hardy?
<flipstar> manchicken: yep i heard so
<flipstar> manchicken: you could try to download an newer/older version of wine from wineh
<flipstar> *winehq
<Kuni> has anyone here tried the "install in windows" option?
<Fritzel> has a package for wine 0.9.56 been released at this point in time?
<Fritzel> I'd check myself but I'm in windows at the moment
<Kuni> fritzel: not that I know of, but I'm not exactly an expert, so...
<Fritzel> fair enough
<Kuni> I did check proposed and backports, too, nothing there
<manchicken> Kuni: What now?  Install in Windows?  I don't have Windows...
<Fritzel> alright thank you, it's been released on wine's site I'm tempted to compile it but I don't know how that affects package management, as once it's released for ubuntu I would much prefer to work with the package
<Kuni> Apparently the alpha 5 disc can install and in windows using wubi
<Kuni> *and run in
<Kuni> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/Alpha5
<Kuni> unfortunately the link to the iso is dead
<Fritzel> 4 was released?
<Fritzel> 5?
<Kuni> today, supposedly
<Fritzel> -nod- I'd be really curious how well that is handled as well
<Kuni> I was hoping to try it, but like I said, isos are either not up or not visible.
<Kuni> also, does anyone know if the awn-core-applets are going to make it into the repos? I know awn itself has.
<rockets> is alpha 5 actually coming today?
<Kuni> well, the page is up, and it was supposed to come yesterday.
<Kuni> so far I haven't gotten any dramatic updates through update manager, though I don't know if that would be normal or if they come gradually (I'm on Alpha 4)?
<mphill> well the did do the feature freeze so i think packages come in slower now
<rockets> what page is up?
<Kuni> rockets: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/Alpha5
<rockets> Kuni,
<rockets> ah
<Kuni> :)
<rockets> Kuni, ok, usually they update the HardyReleaseSchedule page with a link
<rockets> but they didn't.
<Kuni> ah
<rockets> Kuni, the download links go nowhere.
<rockets> guess ill have to wait.
<Kuni> yeah, I know, sucks doesn't it?
<Kuni> rockets, they do have the link on the main hardy page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/
<rockets> Kuni, the download links go nowhere.
<Kuni> yeah
<Kuni> the directory isn't even there yet.
<rockets> wait, theyre not actually going to leave firefox 3 beta 3 as the default browser are they?
<rockets> tell me thats just for alpha 5
<wastrel> i need to update my hardy
<rockets> because its not like they havent done similar things in the past, e.g using gaim betas as the final version, or gimp release candidates as the final version for a release
<Kuni> rockets: I hope so, I'm loving beta 3
<rockets> Kuni, i love it too. but it breaks some things
<wastrel> beta 3 is iffy
<wastrel> yeah
<rockets> firefox 3 is fantastic but its not ready yet
<wastrel> also, the history search is breaky
<Kuni> good point
<rockets> e.g. my google reader broke randomly the other day
<Kuni> well, I'm sure they'll decide by release candidate whether to include it or not.
<rockets> also, in gmail, the contacts interface on the left side of the inbox looks funky
<Kuni> personally, I hope firefox is ready by then.
<rockets> Kuni, yeah
<rockets> also windows live mail doesnt work in firefox beta 3, only the old interface works
<Kuni> huh
<rockets> windows live mail = new hotmail
<Kuni> ms exchange works fine
<rockets> dude
<rockets> who said anything about exchange
<rockets> windows live mail is microsofts web-based mail
<Kuni> lol my school uses it.
<Kuni> so is exchange
<rockets> no it isnt . . .
<h3sp4wn_> exchange is pretty good if you use outlook
<rockets> exchange is their mail server which happens to have a web interface
<rockets> im talking about web-based mail ANYBODY can use
<rockets> like gmail or yahoo
<h3sp4wn_> (for booking rooms and stuff like that)
<Kuni> sorry
<rockets> h3sp4wn_, exchange has great functionality, but poor reliability
<h3sp4wn_> and seeing other peoples schedules
<Kuni> yeah, my school does a poor job naming things
<Kuni> I meant the outlook web access light client.
<rockets> Kuni, i actually like the "heavy" client much better
<rockets> the outlook light client looks like its from 1995
<h3sp4wn_> rockets: If its managed properly it can be reliable dunno what that entails though never worked in that area
<Kuni> well, the heavy client didn't work in firefox 2 (unless with tweaking)
<rockets> h3sp4wn_, i have. and yes, if its managed properly, do you know HOW MUCH WORK that is?
<Kuni> lol
<rockets> ugh
<wastrel> we need shared calendaring at my job
<rockets> hardy alpha 5 comes with transmission
<h3sp4wn_> rockets: I can guess probably less than me managing smtp and e-mail for a few million users
<rockets> i wish it came with deluge, but i guess transmission is better for regular people
<wastrel> no decent solution for oss.
<Kuni> rockets: it's a far sight better than the gnome bittorrent client in gutsy.
<h3sp4wn_> s/e-mail/pop
<rockets> Kuni, yeah, well it allows multiple downloads. but i like deluge a lot more.
<Kuni> rockets: so sudo apt-get install deluge
<rockets> but ill agree that transmission is better for non-geeks then deluge is
<Kuni> :)
<Kuni> very true.
<rockets> Kuni, i download it from their site actually :-P
<rockets> they provide updated ubuntu packages
<Kuni> cool
<Kuni> well, either way then
<rockets> honestly the one thing i cant wait to test
<rockets> is b43
<h3sp4wn_> Don't hold your breath
<rockets> i have a broadcom wifi card, and ive used both ndiswrapper and bcm43xx
<rockets> and both are total shit for broadcom
<Kuni> I was happy to see the inclusion of transmission, since if you -want- to get technical with it, you can, but on the surface it's nice and simple for those who don't understand the torrent system.
<rockets> Kuni, as I said I agree that transmission is the best choice, considering ubuntu's goal
<h3sp4wn_> What is wrong with azureus
<Kuni> rockets: I know, I'm not trying to disagree with you.
<rockets> i just like deluge because its µTorrent-like
<rockets> h3sp4wn_, its a peice of shit thats what.
<h3sp4wn_> (I know it hammers system resources)
<jussi01> !ohmy | rockets
<ubotu> rockets: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<rockets> sorry
<h3sp4wn_> But it just works
<Kuni> h3sp4wn_: don't get me started. it's a memory hog, it's slow
<rockets> h3sp4wn_, so does deluge. and it doesnt hammer system resources
<rockets> so does transmission, and it doesnt hammer system resources
<Kuni> so does transmission, ktorrent, deluge...but none of those are java-based and heavy.
<h3sp4wn_> even with dht and all that jazz I don't use torrents ever really
<h3sp4wn_> or very rarely and when I do I just use my etch xen vps
<mphill> is java working in hardy yet?
<rockets> h3sp4wn_, well sir, obviously you are not a pirate :-P
<Kuni> h3sp4wn_: I will admit, the new azureus has a very nice looking interface. ;)
<Kuni> h3sp4wn_: I used it for quite a while on windows, until I discovered uTorrent.
<rockets> Kuni, h3sp4wn_ i did too. azureus actually was the most popular client for a long time
<mhollisjr> what's the name of the automatic package updater?
<rockets> mhollisjr, zomgnewpackages!
<mhollisjr> ><
<rockets> lol
<rockets> mhollisjr, update-manager
<Kuni> mhollisjr: update-manager ?
<mhollisjr> nevermind it kicked in on it's own
<mhollisjr> ty
<Kuni> lol
<rockets> mhollisjr, you can aalways go to system -> i forget -> updates
<rockets> or update manager
<rockets> you guys know the bit-torrent protocol is being closed
<Kuni> system > administration > update manager
<mhollisjr> how do you close a protocol? >< expecially one like bit torrent
<rockets> theyre going to start selling licenses to work with the new protocol
<rockets> mhollisjr, updates to it will not be made public
<Kuni> when? cause I know tpb is working on a new protocol, which would be backward compatible
<rockets> the original protocol, yeah thats open
<rockets> Kuni, i heard that too
<h3sp4wn_> It doesn't matter though - Think of what napster once was and what it is now
<rockets> huh?
<rockets> now napster is a music-buying service
<rockets> i dont get your point
<mhollisjr> you can't kill p2p
<rockets> ah
<mhollisjr> once it's there, its there
<rockets> indeed.
<Kuni> h3sp4wn_: difference is that torrenting isn't centralized. You can't just shut it down like napster.
<rockets> oh no no
<rockets> i wasnt saying i thought it was going to stop torrenting
<rockets> i just think its lame that they wont openly release the new features of the protocol
<Kuni> oh.
<rockets> if you ask me
<rockets> the torrent protocol is pretty damn good already
<Kuni> well, the company BitTorrent has been so crappy over the past several years that I don't really care.
<h3sp4wn_> rockets: It doesn't matter what it is now (thats the only point)
<rockets> even if the torrent protocol was never updated again, i think itd work pretty damn well
<rockets> until we all switch over to ipv6
<h3sp4wn_> No one will care about the new features etc
<h3sp4wn_> Do you think that will ever happen ? I used ipv6 for a while in 2001
<Kuni> rockets: true, but it's slow, pretty insecure, and could work a lot better. That's where tpb's new ".p2p" system will come into play. :)
<mhollisjr> hmm ok that's odd
<rockets> Kuni, its damn fast for me
<rockets> h3sp4wn_, i think itll happen wwhen we actually run out of public IPs
<rockets> we wont have a choice
<mhollisjr> fusion-icon crashes X, so does compiz, worked yesterday though
<h3sp4wn_> rockets: There could be an alternative that hasn't been considered yet - I like ipv6 I don't think alot of people do though
<dholbach> MOTU Q&A Session in #ubuntu-classroom in a bit
<h3sp4wn_> The mobile ipv6 is particularly interesting
<rockets> h3sp4wn_, i hate the way the IP addresses are super complex
<Kuni> rockets: well, if I'm getting my files from a good tracker or a really well-seeded torrent it's fast. Heck, I was averaging 24 megabits per second on a torrent last night (from supertorrents.org). But on less known or less seeded trackers and torrents, it can really be slow.
<mhollisjr> MOTU? sorry I'm not familiar with that one
<rockets> mhollisjr, MASTERS OF THE MO-FING UNIVERSE
<rockets> and im not joking
<mhollisjr> ahh ><
<rockets> thats what it means.
<Kuni> and I'm not even joking about that 24 megabits thing. My schools internet is friggin amazing.
<rockets> Kuni, i was at a client the other day who had OOL-Boost
<rockets> 50 megabits down
<mhollisjr> 0.9.56 wine is published for gutsy, how compatible would that be with hardy?
<rockets> mhollisjr, it never hurts to try something. oh wait . . .
<mhollisjr> well that's why I asked ^^
<Kuni> rockets: nice. my school's got a 10 gigabit down speed overall, actually, but since there're so many people on the network, we rarely clock over 25 mbps down
<ffm> Kuni: I get 15mbits down at my residential.
<Kuni> ffm: niiiiiiice
<rockets> Kuni, damn you and your OC- connection
<rockets> ffm, 50 megabits is on a residential cable modem actually, they just happend to use it for their business
<Kuni> ffm: at home I'm lucky to get 768kbps down.
<ffm> Kuni: FIOS.
<rockets> Kuni, do you live in australia?
<ffm> rockets: omg.
<Kuni> rockets: nope. USA
<rockets> ffm, optimum online boost man. its crazy
<rockets> Kuni, where? rural area?
<ffm> rockets: cable is a cabal in the USA.
<Kuni> well
<Kuni> no
<Kuni> my home is actually in a mid-sized city (Grand Rapids, MI), but we've got 1 megabit dsl
<rockets> Kuni, oh. so upgrade your dsl!
<Kuni> rockets: $$$
<rockets> $$$ . . .
<rockets> verizon dsl is $30/m for 3 megabits
<rockets> i have that at home and im plenty happy with it
<Kuni> yeah, the one we have is like $12/m for the first three months and then like $20/m after that
<Kuni> We used to use cable, which I loved.
<rockets> Kuni, so . . .
<Kuni> rockets: cable was like $40/m
<Kuni> my family's living off of pastor-married-to-preschool-director wages. Not exactly a lot.
<rockets> Kuni, heh
<rockets> wait
<rockets> pastor
<rockets> cant you just take advantage of your church?
<rockets> :-P
 * ffm is eyeing the 25up/down plan of verizon, just 65USD/month.
<ffm> s/65/78/
<rockets> ffm, I wish. there's no fios in NYC yet, except for staten island
<Kuni> rockets: "The Lord declares that your pastor needs better internet speed!" doesn't usually go over very well.
<rockets> Kuni, who said anything about doing it honestly
<Kuni> lol
<Kuni> that's how we roll, or at least try to.
<Kuni> :)
<Kuni> Now televangelism, THAT's where the money's at.
<rockets> do you feel sad?
<rockets> do you feel lonely?
<Kuni> "The Lord will heal your pain...as soon as that check clears!"
<Kuni> xD
<rockets> do you feel compelled to get up off that couch, GO TO THE PHONE and send me ONE THOUSAND DOLLARS?
<Kuni> rofl
<ethana2> wow
<ethana2> Dude, just give your money to somebody else then ;)  Like organizations that help poor people and jazz
<ethana2> It's not like Microsoft or the IRS
<Kuni> ethana2: I don't give money to televangelists. I do give money to my church, not only because it helps pay the salary of those who dedicate their lives to it, but also pays for our alms for the poor fund and things like that.
<rockets> ugh
<ethana2> ok
<rockets> dont get me started on church.
<Kuni> lol
<ethana2> ^_^
<Kuni> ok, I won't
<rockets> "Dedicate their lives to it" HAH
<rockets> and thats all im saying.
<ethana2> ok
<ethana2> ooh
<ethana2> new ati drivers
<Kuni> rockets: in every field there is hypocrasy. My dad certainly isn't a hypocrit, that's all I'm saying.
<ethana2> that is true..
<rockets> Kuni, I don't want to get into this with you
 * ethana2 checks Screens and Graphics
<Kuni> lol, good.
<rockets> whoa
<rockets> check this out
<rockets> http://www.nasa.gov/images/content/186887main_s118e07920_hires.jpg
<rockets> its a hurricaine
<rockets> viewed from space
<ffm> ethana2: does it work yet?
<ethana2> fail.
<Kuni> lol
<ethana2> but from now until release
<ethana2> things will be unbreaking left and right
<Kuni> ethana2: I noticed that earlier today. I was like, "I have an nVidia card. Why am I downloading these drivers?"
<ethana2> also, art should start coming in
<ethana2> oh, lol
<paulr> why do I think that you aren't supposed to use ext3 for /boot?
<ethana2> overkill?
<ethana2> you could use FAT16 for /boot, couldn't you?
<Kuni> ethana2: about unbreaking, I don't know if anyone else had this problem, but before updating alpha 4, the startup sound kept playing at random times. It was really funny.
<paulr> you could probably use anything :)
<ethana2> that does sound funny
<paulr> i'm just thinking there was a logical reason to avoid ext3 and use ext2 for /boot , and if my memory is right, I can't remember why ;P
<ethana2> ohhhh..  interesting
<ethana2> i don't encrypt.. so i just have a /
<Kuni> paulr: I can't see why. ext3 is just ext2 + journaling...
<ethana2> ..and swap, but i never use it
<paulr> I think the point *might* have been either a) stability or b) speed - i.e. ext2+journal might take 2ms longer to read then ext2 or something ;/
<Kuni> lol probably
<ethana2> that is possible
<paulr> bit like setting is it.. noatime?
<ethana2> plus that's just not an FS you need journaling with, right?
<paulr> hmm, so server install you can set flags on filesystems for quota's etc, dekstop install you can't? :)
<Kuni> oh
<Kuni> I figured they would implement that in both
<Kuni> That's how the NT series does it, and I always thought they actually did that really well.
<ethana2> ok, 9
<paulr> NT series?
 * ethana2 adds that to the list of things microsoft did right
<Kuni> Windows NT series, i.e. NT 3.5, 4, Win2k, XP, Server 2k3, and Vista
<paulr> you can set quotas etc on both server + desktop
<Kuni> yup.
<ethana2> can you set quotas on viruses?
<Kuni> Dunno about the "home" versions
<ethana2> ^_^
<paulr> ahh, think I misread what you meant first time
<paulr> haha
<paulr> 250M boot, 19GB / and 700mb swap should do
<Kuni> ethana2: sometimes, but that's only if they follow the "virus" group policy. Microsoft just doesn't seem to understand why they don't... ;)
<ethana2> lol
<paulr> 750MB should be enough swap for a box with 512MB ram?
<ethana2> i never use anywhere near that much
<paulr> this is a how to move from gentoo to ubuntu : Ans: try an alpha ;p
<Kuni> I'd assume so, paulr.
<ethana2> 'course, i have 768MB of RAM..
<flipstar> paulr: debends on what you do..might not enough..
<Kuni> I've got 2gigs, so I don't even bother with swap.
<ethana2> i don't know, i always just throw 2 GB at it
<ethana2> but hibernate?
<paulr> flipstar: probably just type gcc lots :p
<flipstar> kay then its enough ;)
<Kuni> ethana2: meh. I don't bother. I'm so used to windows that the boot speeds of ubuntu seem like it's coming out of hibernate anyway.
<Kuni> :)
<paulr> reason for moving from gentoo: postgres 8.3 isn't in there main tree yet
<ffm> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<ffm> Whenever I start compiz, my entire background (everything under the mouse layer) is gon.
<flipstar> ffm: --> #compiz-fusion
<ffm> flipstar: this has to do with my graphics driver.
<ffm> flipstar: and this is the hardy package.
<ethana2> WINE is now at 0.9.56
<ethana2> 44 releases yet
<ethana2> they can only drag this out for almost two years now before they hit 1.0.. should be enough time, right?  ^_^
<ethana2> i'm going to see if the latest ubuntu dell is available in the US yet..
<ethana2> yes.
<void^> why not have 0.9.100, 0.9.101,..? ;)
<Kuni> void^: cause then they would've had to have 0.9.056 and such
<ethana2> goodness gracious, don't give them ideas like that
<Kuni> but what they can do is 0.9.9.001
<void^> they don't have 2.6.09 with kernels
<reya276> ok re-installed Hardy again, can anyone walk tell me how I can make my resolution bigger than 800x600 as I don't have any other choices in the screen resolution app
<Kuni> system > administration > screens and graphics
<Kuni> you have the drivers for your card installed, right?
<ethana2> Kuni, did you just point someone to Screens and Graphics on Hardy?
<ethana2> I think you did.
<ethana2> What am I missing?
<Kuni> ethana2: what?
<Kuni> it's there...
<paulr> hmm, mountpoint dropdown list is empty ;/
<Kuni> hah
<paulr> (only when creating a new partition)
<Kuni> it's also screwy.
<ethana2> many things are..  but we are on the road to rock solid stability
<ethana2> which will be very nice
<Kuni> so what's -wrong- with screens and graphics?
<Kuni> or do we not know
<paulr> mm / needs to be at least 19GB?
<Kuni> paulr: what? I certainly hope not. I've got hardy running on a 5gb partition.
<ethana2> well kuni
<ethana2> wait, you mean cause, not symptoms?
<ethana2> it displays nothing when run from gnome
<Kuni> right.
<paulr> "Some of the partition you created are too small. Please make the following partitions at least this large ( in bytes): / 1928611328
 * paulr hits continue and
<nemo> paulr: are you resizing an XP partition?
<nemo> or Vista
<paulr> no, creating a new partiion on a 20gb hdd
<Kuni> paulr: weird. it works fine for me.
<nemo> well. that's odd
<paulr> tbh, i've been fiddling so probably confused it
<nemo> well. I suppose ubuntu has gotten larger
<nemo> 1.8GiB isn't that small anymore
<nemo> perhaps you should be using xubuntu
<paulr> 18
<paulr> not 1.8
<nemo> um
<nemo> 1928611328
<nemo> that's 1.8GiB
<martalli> fluxbuntu is better for a small distro
<paulr> hmm
<paulr> i've confused it :)
<Kuni> nemo is right!
<nemo> paulr: I think you confused yourself :-p
<paulr> as the same screen that says  the min partition size also said 18885MB :)
 * Kuni does a zoidberg impression
<paulr> and i'm pretty sure 18,885MB is 118gb ;p
<paulr> -1
<nemo> heh
<nemo> 117? ;0
<Kuni> yeah, I was gonna say
<nemo> ;)
<Kuni> lol The Master Partition.
<nemo> -100
<nemo> are you sure it isn't saying the min partition size is 1885MiB ?  :)
<paulr> and now it's failed to create an ext3 paritition time to try again :)
<Kuni> gosh...
<reya276> Kuni: no I do not right now it's using the Vesa driver
<mhollisjr> I just installed compiz on kubuntu hardy, and it seems attempting to switch to compiz causes X to restart, the hardware is very capable of running compiz, how would I diagnose this? or where would I go to find out? I already have the same question asked in #compiz-fusion
<Kuni> reya276: oh. hm. Open a terminal and do sudo apt-get install hwinfo, then do sudo hwinfo --framebuffer
<flipstar> mhollisjr: glx is working ?
<Kuni> flipstar: you killed him! ;)
<flipstar> damn
<Kuni> lol
<mhollisjr> -cough- apparently not >< glxinfo |grep direct = restart X
<flipstar> then its definitive an driver issue
<mhollisjr> it's odd though it broke from a reboot >< best way to fix that would be probably to reinstall the driver correct?
<mhollisjr> alrigh
<mhollisjr> t
<flipstar> you could at least try that
<mhollisjr> -nod- alright brb then
<Kuni> so do we have a #ubuntu+2 for intrepid ibex?
<stdin> no
<reya276> Kuni: I did that now what?
<Kuni> reya276: can you put the output from sudo hwinfo --framebuffer into the pastebin (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/)
<Kuni> did the driver reinstall work?
<paulr> does the installer create a debug log somewhere?
<s0u][ight> h igys
<mhollisjr> ok that works I've got my eyecandy goodness again thank you
<Kuni> mhollisjr: in kubuntu, how does one go about making the middle mouse activate desktop cube instead of bringing up a context menu?
<Kuni> (something I've always wondered)
<mhollisjr> uh I forget it's probably in ccsm under bindings for rotate cube
<h3sp4wn_> For small I like to just use grml running from a 1gb usb key
<Kuni> cool
<h3sp4wn_> (damn that was scrolled back to years ago)(
<Kuni> h3sp4wn_: for small I like dsl running from a 64mb usb key.
<Kuni> :)
<flipstar> what time is it in america right now ?
<Kuni> flipstar: on the east coast it's 2:03PM
<Kuni> central it's 1:03PM, west coast is 11:03 am
<s0u][ight> people where can i find the right firmware cutter for b43?
<flipstar> hm just wondering where alpha5 remains
<Kuni> yeah, I'm wondering, too.
<s0u][ight> isn't it released yet?
<flipstar> no
<s0u][ight> :|
<Kuni> it's supposed to be, but it's not.
<flipstar> delayed for today
<s0u][ight> i thought it would be released yesterday
<flipstar> it was delayed
<s0u][ight> so i'm upgrading with a script :|
<flipstar> during iso testing as they said
<s0u][ight> omg
<paulr> ext3 file system creation in partition #3 failed ;/
<s0u][ight> how come?
<s0u][ight> is there an alternative for putty?
<flipstar> paulr: using the new live installer ?
<Kuni> paulr: dude you are having some serious issues...
<reya276> Kuni: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56980/
<paulr> in alpha 4
<paulr> does the installer generate a log file somewhere?
<s0u][ight> it should i think
<s0u][ight> damn i got headache
<paulr> ubiquity 1.7.6
 * h3sp4wn_ wonders why people think the splash is so important when it always seems to end in a black screen
<Kuni> k, reya276: do "sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst" find the line that starts # dfoptions, and at vga=0x0323 to the end of that line. ctrl+o to save. then try rebooting
<paulr> I assume that's name/verison number of the isntaller
<Kuni> reya276: actually, before rebooting, do "sudo update-grub"
<flipstar> h3sp4wn_: when it is working it is a great thing :)
<s0u][ight> damn some mirrors are quiet slow :|
<flipstar> use torrent :)
<s0u][ight> too late :D
<flipstar> then maybe prozilla
<h3sp4wn_> flipstar: Dunno what you gain other than hiding some errors maybe
<flipstar> a nice startup without dealing with details ..
<nblracer> wait is it out?
<s0u][ight> i was discusting with my friend last time i told him that i wanted to use 2 drivers for my wireless card and he said it will make conflicts ( i mean one who works all the time and the other i can set up if i want to) is it possible?
<h3sp4wn_> Just pretending something does not exist does not make it so
<reya276> Kuni: rebooting
<Kuni> h3sp4wn_: then how do you explain Apple's policy of complete silence about security issues until after they go away? ;)
<flipstar> h3sp4wn_: no but there is no reason to look at the details instead of a nice screen for an normal startup&user
<h3sp4wn_> Kuni: I don't know anything about apple I was going to get a macbook pro at one point but after breaking an ipod in 2 days (and people I know having similar quality issues) I won't find out
<s0u][ight> people i got a question
 * AnswerGuy looks at s0u][ight 
<s0u][ight> i was searching for a firmware cutter and just found b43-fwcutter.deb
<Kuni> h3sp4wn_: lol. What is there to say about Apple except that they have some great products, but they're a terrible company.
<h3sp4wn_> Kuni: But they do have ZFS and dtrace so maybe they are worth a look (and supported for most apps I use)
<reya276> Kuni: nope that did not do anything
<Kuni> h3sp4wn_: They -did- manage to make UNIX user friendly...
<s0ullight_> but the weird thing is it says Utility for extracting Broadcom 43xx firmware
<h3sp4wn_> Kuni: It always was user friendly
<s0ullight_> while it should be for the b43 driver could it be misspelled?
<Kuni> reya276: hm. I'm not very well versed on vesa, since I just use the nvidia drivers...what kind of card do you have?
<Kuni> h3sp4wn_: no, I mean basic Mac-user friendly. You know, basically a shiny, high-level toy.
<AnswerGuy> s0u][ight: I don't know for sure but I would guess that b43 and bcm43xx are different drivers for the same class of hardware (family of chipsets).  And that the firmware (downloaded into the NIC) should be independent of the driver (linked into the kernel to call on hooks in the firmware to drive the card)
<AnswerGuy> Nota bene:  This is just a guess!
<h3sp4wn_> Afaik you can get suitable firmware from the wl.o broadcom embedded firmware
<s0ullight_> tnx
<mhollisjr> if I compile wine myself, will that interfere with future packaging upgrades and installs for wine?
<reya276> Kuni: I have an ATI card but I installed the Fglrx drivers and the ATI drivers but for some reason the card is not recognizing them, for some reason I think they should have kept that xorg.conf like it was before
<Kuni> huh. sorry, I can't help you there, reya276.
<flipstar> mhollisjr: you can set the package to hold
<flipstar> so it wont be upgraded
<flipstar> echo wine hold|sudo dpkg --set-selections
<mhollisjr> flipstar:  well that's the thing when it becomes available on hardy I DO want it to upgrade
<flipstar> then just release it
<mhollisjr> flipstar: my question is, will it be a problem?
<flipstar> no
<mhollisjr> so if I have it installed from source, the package when it becomes available will upgrade properly?
<mhollisjr> assuming default settings and locations?
<flipstar> guess yes it will read the old config files like every app
<mhollisjr> -nod- well I suppose worst case scenario, I back up my wine drive, and make uninstall
<mhollisjr> then install it
<h3sp4wn_> Is there something inherantly broken about using usplash with 1900x1200
<Kuni> h3sp4wn_: heh. Yeah, I was wondering the same thing.
<h3sp4wn_> I am not really that bothered -once I disable it then I will keep it that way
<Kuni> h3sp4wn_: although the best option --framebuffer gives -me- for boot is either 1600x1200 or 1400x1050, neither look very good on my 1920x1200 screen.
<h3sp4wn_> Kuni: Are you using a quadro 1600m also ?
<Kuni> nope. Go 7900GS
<mEck0> Hi folks! I was thinking about some things in Transmission, the "new" bt-client in 8.04. I would like a feature to set directory for both Unfinished downloads and Finished Downloads. AFAIK, you can only set a single download-dir now. Another thing which would be good is to see the amount of time remaining of a download (I mean, when not in minimal mode, alt+m). Sure you can see time left if you select the download and choose Details, bu
<mEck0> t why not see it directly.
<mEck0> And yeah, another thing I miss it the possibility to select a download and choose delete torrent, or delete torrent+data (as in ktorrent for instance). otherwise, I think Transmission is a good lightweight bt-client
<AtomicSpark> :D is it out yet?
<AtomicSpark> good it is.
<AtomicSpark> release schedule page needs to be updated.
<h3sp4wn_> Nice error message - irq 19: nobody cared
<Unksi> :D
<AtomicSpark> interesting. you can now install ubuntu as an application inside windows. that's scary.
<Kalpik> AtomicSpark, link?
<Kuni> news on alpha 5
<s0u][ight> hi guys
<AtomicSpark> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/Alpha5
<Kuni> they've got  a bunch of bugs apparently
<AtomicSpark> alpha5 is out
<reya276> yeah I said the same thing before, which I don't get, should we not try to use windows at all
<Unksi> AtomicSpark: isnt it like an installer that can install it from windows, and then you just reboot it?
<Kuni> AtomicSpark: try downloading it, it's not yet.
<Unksi> or have i got it wrong :P
<AtomicSpark> lawl.
<Kuni> Unski: no, actually you can now run Ubuntu in windows using Wubi
<Unksi> oh ok
<leon_pegg> debtorrent is included in the hardy repos this is good :D far better solution then apt-torrent
<Kuni> see: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/all
<Unksi> hmm, wonder if i should use that at my school :P
<Kuni> unski: it's tempting, right? ;)
<AtomicSpark> Unksi: no.
<Unksi> Kuni: sure ;)
<Unksi> AtomicSpark: with usb stick, installed at home, of course
<Kuni> I'm definitely going to be installing in Vista, just so that no matter what OS I boot to, I will always have linux.
<Unksi> i probably couldnt do that there, as they have quite strict permissions set there; though i can run stuff from usb stick
<Kuni> oh the joys of college.
<AtomicSpark> Unksi: are you in college or highschool?
<h3sp4wn_> Kuni: I do always have Linux (via - http://www.slicehost.com)
<Kuni> although I do miss the familiarity I had with my schools system before I left.
<h3sp4wn_> relies on nothing
<getoo> after upgrading to hardy i got no sound .... :(
<Kuni> h3sp4wn_: $$$
<AtomicSpark> getoo: why did you upgrade? D:
<Kuni> I'm a college student.
<Kuni> ;)
<getoo> AtomicSpark: one reason .. wifi
<h3sp4wn_> As am I (But I was a well paid sysadmin prior to that)
<getoo> anyways you think u can help me a little AtomicSpark  :P
<AtomicSpark> Kuni: ah. i discovered the wonders of a laptop. :D I use it in a lot of my classes.
<paulr> Kuni: worked it out ;p
<AtomicSpark> getoo: No, sorry. I haven't even gotten an alpha installed yet. Ubuntu hates being a guest on KVM.
<getoo> got it
<Kuni> AtomicSpark: Never had a laptop in highschool. Love having it in college. It's a beast, too. 17.1-inch 1920x1200 screen.
<getoo> thanx tho
<Kuni> paulr: what was wrong?
<paulr> Kuni: not being able to create an ext3 partition seems to be the installers way of going "your out of ram"
<getoo> i might try the forums then
<Unksi> AtomicSpark: at jyväskylä university of applied sciences
<Kuni> paulr: lol did you try the alternate install cd then?
<AtomicSpark> Kuni: Ah. Mine is 19" 1440x900 or whatever. I have 1920x1200 on my 24" desktop :P.
<paulr> nah, used the server cd I burnt yesterday
<Kuni> AtomicSpark: 19" laptop? that must be huge
<paulr> (which has actually taken me less time then trying a nice graphical installer with less options )
<AtomicSpark> Kuni: maybe it's 17..
 * AtomicSpark mesures
<AtomicSpark> Kuni: ha, yup it's 17. :P close enough.
<Kuni> lol
<Kuni> So I wonder if we'll be seeing ANOTHER delay in the alpha
<Kuni> (which sounds really retarded when you think about it: whiny about a two day delay on an alpha test version of an operating system due to come out in two months)
<AtomicSpark> COPYPASTA: For those who have set up encrypted LVM, can you set it up via a live cd in partition manager? or can you only do it when installing ubuntu? What I did for my current install is partition with live cd, installed vista, then went back to live cd and installed ubuntu. Basically I made my partitions using ubuntu but still installed vista first (this prevents a lot of things). Can I do the same thing with encrypted LVM so that the
<Kuni> mmmm copypasta. I was just getting hungry, too.
<flipstar> the last alpha was released late on afternoon
<Kuni> flipstar: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/all
<Kuni> they still have  few bugs they're working on
<AtomicSpark> lols. other room turned into a vista help desk.
<s0u][ight> hello just made my b43 driver work
<s0u][ight> but got an issue : can't change my interface's name
<s0u][ight> can someone help me
<Kuni> gah...I hate hardy's version of awn...
<AtomicSpark> awn?
<leon_pegg> avant window navigator
<AtomicSpark> well instead of hating, you should suggest improvements!
<leon_pegg> or help with development
<leon_pegg> Kuni awn should be the same on gusty as hardy if your compiling from source
<leon_pegg> Kuni awn should be the same on gusty as hardy if your compiling from source
<Kuni> nope. It's in the repos for hardy, and I got it from a bzr precompiled repo for gutsy
<Kuni> but yes, if I were compiling from source.
<leon_pegg> Kuni is awn in hardy repos
<Kuni> yup
<Kuni> but no applets. :(
<leon_pegg> Kuni its not hard just compile it from source
<Kuni> yeah, that's what I'm going to try next.
<leon_pegg> I have been writing patches for alot of apps i use so that murrine rgba transparency works in them
<leon_pegg> one thing I'll be testing when I get chance is debtorrent with apt-transport-debtorrent
<h3sp4wn_> Is the java 7 alpha usable yet for a plugin ?
<Unksi> the plugin doesn't work here with firefox atm
<bertvdp> hi, is alpha5 is coming out tomorrow, right ?
<h3sp4wn_> I dunno why a version using the ia32-libs of firefox cannot be provided
<Unksi> it was going to come out yesterday.. but we hope for tomorrow
<bertvdp> Unksi, okey thanks
<bertvdp> now that we've passed package freeze I hope to help a bit by doing some alpha testing
<nblracer> any word on when hardy 5 will be finshed and released
<flipstar> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/all/all
<AtomicSpark> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule
<mhollisjr> is there a program that I can use to simulate a boot off a device?
<mhollisjr> like if I wanted to test booting off my USB stick without rebooting 25 times, since I probably need to make adjustments?
<h3sp4wn_> Did you try qemu ?
<mhollisjr> no but that's what I needed to know ^^ if it'll do that
<mhollisjr> ty ^^
<weedar> I'm trying to set file associations in firefox-3.0 but there doesn't seem to be an option for it..Does anyone know where I set it?
<weedar> The "Applications"-tab in Preferences is empty and I can't seem to add any?
<Kuni> odd...
<Kuni> in ccsm, close and minimize (not on unminimize) fade before they finish...
<Kuni> nevermind
<Kuni> had to uncheck fading windows option
<cyphase> dare i ask.. does anyone know when alpha 5 is coming?
<Kuni> cyphase: we've been asking the same question all day.
<Kuni> Devs contend that there are still bugs
<cyphase> i was going to ask last night (early morning Friday), but i thought it would be out by now
<cyphase> i see
<Kuni> here
<Kuni> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/
<Kuni> or
<Kuni> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/all/all
<SheeEttin> Anyone running Kubuntu Hardy in here?
<flipstar> everyone i guess :)
<Kuni> well, maybe everyone except me. :P
<flipstar> except these that are running gnome of corse
<wastrel> i have gnome
<SheeEttin> flipstar: exactly why I asked about Kubuntu. I'm hesitant to try Hardy, because I tried KDE 4.0, and it didn't look too good...
<mikedep333> as in it was buggy or it didn't have good features?
<mikedep333> right now both are the case in my opinion
<flipstar> SheeEttin: using hardy didnt mean to use kde4
<Centaur5> I'm trying to find out if it's my problem or just the driver but does anybody know if the experimental intel driver is capable of running glx?
<Kuni> no idea
<SheeEttin> flipstar: good point.
<SheeEttin> Which version of X is in the Hardy repos?
<mikedep333> 7.3
<SheeEttin> Oh good.
<SheeEttin> Well, I haven't got anything better to do, so I might as well upgrade... Gutsy is getting boring. :P
<ubuntux> is there an easyway to change the mount path and name of an usb connected storage device like a usbdrive?
<flipstar> you can change the label via e2label
<flipstar> change the mount path with remount ..
<ubuntux> k thx
<ubuntux> well its still saying 400.1 gig media
<flipstar> after labeling with e2label ?
<ubuntux> yep
<ubuntux> something to do with udev ?
<flipstar> uhm you did the right device ? e2label device [ new-label ]
<ubuntux> yep
<ubuntux> first checked with fdisk -l
<ubuntux> it is mounted in the path i want (/media/disk)
<ubuntux> but nautilus still shows the 400.1gb drive thing
<ubuntux> instead of disk
<ubuntux> or whatever i like to call it
<flipstar> 'e2label device' should show you the new label
<flipstar> maybe restart nautilus ? im using kde so i dont know about nautilus
<ubuntux> ah okay, i will check that out later. thx!!
<ubuntux> what kernel will the final hardy build get?
<AtomicSpark> probably what it is on now.
<ubuntux> ah ok
<AtomicSpark> most of the freezes have taken place. of course there is always secuirty updates to the kernal. :P
<ubuntux> i get kernel panics with wireless rt61pci module
<AtomicSpark> that would be a minor kernal version issue not major. minors get released as an update.
<luke1290> hey hey
<AtomicSpark> but of course that could be a non-kernal issue. ;) i am not sure.
<luke1290> im running Ubuntu LiveCD. But im confused, how can I install xchat and download files onto my desktop?  I didnt think it can write to the CD
<flipstar> ram
<AtomicSpark> "A kernel panic is an action taken by an operating system upon detecting an internal fatal error from which it cannot safely recover; the term is largely specific to Unix and Unix-like systems."
<ubuntux> well im not the only one with kernel panics and rt61pci combo :)
<luke1290> i installed xchat and saved files onto my Desktop as im running the LiveCD Ubuntu.  How is that possible?  Where is it saving the files as it cannot write to the CD?
<flipstar> ram
<AtomicSpark> yes but it might have nothing to do with what version the kernel is. :P
<luke1290> flipstar, but i installed xchat and downloaded heaps of files. and I only have 1 GB ram
<ubuntux> well okay, but the module is coming from that kernel though, well lets hope it will be fixed some day
<flipstar> luke1290: you downloaded more than 1gig to your desktop ?
<AtomicSpark> could be a "oh shi-, this driver makes me break" kind of thing. yeah. must remember it is currently at alpha 4. people shouldn't expect it to work.
<luke1290> flipstar, how much does Ubuntu LIVECD take?
<ubuntux> well, its running pretty good here, im using it instead of gutsy now.. ofcousre i make enough backups in case of..
<AtomicSpark> i haven't tried it yet unfortunately. might have it a go when alpha 5 gets released here soon.
<luke1290> flipstar, does the Ubuntu LIVECD store any data on my HDD?
<flipstar> no not if you dont say so
<AtomicSpark> ubuntux: the kernal version in alpha 5 is 2.6.24-8.14 (2.6.24.2-based) if you were wondering.
<flipstar> why dont they say 2.6.24.2 since it is that ?
<flipstar> im confused of that is there a way to look up which kernel it really is ?
<AtomicSpark> donno. just telling you what it says on the alpha 5 page.
<AtomicSpark> if you have it running you can see what version it is. let me find the command.
<h3sp4wn_> It really isn't anything because its patched
<ubuntux>  2.6.24-8-generic thats my kernel
<Unksi> uname -r?
<flipstar> yes but it is based on that
<h3sp4wn_> other than the ubuntu name
<PhantomNJ> hello all, anyone experience webcam constantly taking pictures while upgrading to Hardy from Gutsy?
<AtomicSpark> flipstar: uname -r or uname -a in terminal.
<h3sp4wn_> It doesn't mean anything though
<flipstar> yes but 2.6.24-8 is the *ubuntu name for the kernel i want to find out the real kernel name here it is 2.6.24.2
<flipstar> okay not kernel name but kernel base
<h3sp4wn_> The whole thing is if somehting is patched to hell its different enough from 2.6.24.2 that it shouldn't be called that
<ubuntux> truecrypt 5 is pretty neat
<AtomicSpark> lol.
<ubuntux> just like to mention that :)
<ubuntux> someone using stuff like that?
<Assid> a5 is releaseD?
<AtomicSpark> i just downloaded the gusty version of transmission. checking out what it will be like in hardy. do you know if it allows encryption? i see it allows port mapping via upnp.
<AtomicSpark> Assid: no. there were some bugs.
<flipstar> ubuntu i used truecrypt 5 once but then i changed to luks
<Assid> hrmm k
<ubuntux> whats that?
<PhantomNJ> anyone have a webcam go active while upgrading to Hardy?
<flipstar> upcoming standart for encryption on linux
<ubuntux> ah okay
<Assid> AtomicSpark: i thought they pushed it to today
<ubuntux> what do you encrypt with it?
<Assid> PhantomNJ:  yeah mine works fine
<flipstar> aes just like truecrypt
<flipstar> but its way faster
<Assid> i bought one thats known to support tho
<PhantomNJ> Assid: was it taking pictures while you did the upgrade?
<PhantomNJ> I don't know if it's testing or what, but the upgrade seems to have stalled while it's snapping pics and saving them to /tmp/motion
<Assid> ?
<PhantomNJ> I'm wondering if I should disconnect it
<Assid> nah
<DoYouKnow> no Alpha 5 available for download?
<AtomicSpark> Assid: the page is up but the download link is missing. it also says there are bugs with current iso.
<AtomicSpark> DoYouKnow: not yet
<ethana2> I like that the release page notes the delay
<ethana2> As opposed to it just sitting there while things push it back day after day
<flipstar> yep was clear since few days already
<ethana2> wow, came so fast.. the trick is forgetting about it instead of waiting anxiously ;)
<AtomicSpark> anyone know what file systems lvm supports?
<Assid> wheres the announcement?
<AtomicSpark> what announcement?
<Assid> of the delay
<AtomicSpark> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule
<AtomicSpark> Alpha 5 (NOTE: Delayed until 22nd)
<AtomicSpark> I'm thinking it will be delayed further. :P
<Assid> just a note
<flipstar> night is long ..
<Assid> i think they wanna try and clear as many bugs as possible for this alpha release
<AtomicSpark> yeah. some guy posted a link to the iso info about the bugs.
<flipstar> that here http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/all/all
<AtomicSpark> well there you go!
 * Kuni is proud to be "some guy!"
<Kuni> :D
<flipstar> that site is great! i just bookmarked it :P
<Kuni> yeah, the dev team was gracious enough to give it to me when I bugged them about how we here in +1 had no idea what was going on with alpha 5.
<weltschmerz> every time my screensaver should come on, i instead get a black screen that will not "wake up", and i just see my mouse arrow and have to hit ctrl-alt-backspace and log back in.
<weltschmerz> and if i try to open screensaver preferences it doesn't really load.  everything in the window stays grey.
<weltschmerz> no text appears or anything.  it just seems frozen.
<weltschmerz> this has not happened on my home machine also on hardy
<Kuni> hm
<Kuni> haven't had that problem yet...
<Habbie> hello; why is openssh-server not on the hardy server iso?
<Kuni> sorry Habbie, I don't have the answer
<Kuni> you could try #ubuntu-devel
<Kuni> or maybe someone else here knows
<Habbie> i'll hang around, see if an answer comes :)
<Kuni> Habbie, from what I can tell from the dev chat, it sounds like they're hoping to have that fixed in Alpha 5 when it finally comes out
<Habbie> ah, that's good to hear
<Habbie> thanks
<Kuni> np
<Kuni> I could be wrong, but that's what it sounds like
<swx_> No news of heron A5?
<swx_> Maybe its delayed till tomorrow ?
#ubuntu+1 2008-02-23
<swx_> helllooo
<flipstar> hi
<swx_> does anyone has news of alpha 5
<flipstar> bugs in ubiquity .. needs to be fixxed..
<flipstar> and few other bugs
<Kuni> it's good to actually have answers when people come asking now, huh? :)
<flipstar> hehe
<Habbie> :)
<flipstar> anyone here ever tried ubuntustudio ?
<flipstar> im trying to find out what ubuntustudio has what *ubuntu have not ..
<Kuni> never tried it, although I know it's theme is pretty
<Kuni> :)
<flipstar> the wallpaper seems so blurred..
<flipstar> but theres no live cd for that..thats bad
<Kuni> the dvd can't boot live?
<Kuni> (it's a dvd, right?)
<flipstar> no only an alternate cd
<Kuni> weird
<swx_> thks for the answer:)
<Kuni> you can get all the stuff for Studio in gnome pretty easily I believe
<swx_> but just tell me... it is delayed to tomorrow
<swx_> ;)
<Kuni> swx_: well, we really don't know
<swx_> ok
<swx_> ;)
<flipstar> Kuni: yes..already guessed that :) btw i have kde
<Kuni> the devs basically told me: "it will be released when it's ready"
<swx_> pretty good answer
<Kuni> flipstar: I know, that's why I said gnome. I don't know about KDE.
<Kuni> flipster: although you can do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop to get gnome, but I'm sure you know that.
<dholbert> Anyone know when Hardy Alpha 5 is going to be available?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule says today, but it's not up yet
<flipstar> theres also an kde version ubuntustudio
<flipstar> dholbert: day aint over yet :)
<Kuni> dholbert: we don't have an actual release yet. the devs still have a few bugs to work out
<Kuni> dholbert: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/all/all
<dholbert> Kuni / flipstar: K thanks. :)
<Kuni> no problem
<dholbert> Kuni: Is there anywhere I can download an almost-alpha5 iso, and then just get updates when those last few bugs are fixed? :)
<dholbert> aside from downloading alpha 4
<Kuni> well
<Kuni> I suppose you could get the current test version from that site
<dholbert> Ah, n/m - I was looking for but hadn't found the download link
<dholbert> but now I see it
<dholbert> thanks
<Kuni> np
<dholbert> If i install from that, will I get updates to bring me on par with the actual alpha5 release?
<Kuni> *shrug*
<dholbert> k :) I'll just wait then
<Kuni> I suppose you could ask the devs at #ubuntu-devel
<flipstar> dholbert: you dont even need that daily build for that
<flipstar> you can also upgrade from alpha1 or so
<dholbert> flipstar: Yeah, I know, I'm just imagining it'd be better to install from almost-alpha5 than to install from alphas 1-4
<Kuni> or gutsy even. :)
<crimsun_> dholbert: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ for the alternate; http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ for the desktop.
<flipstar> no its the same thin
<flipstar> g
<flipstar> !final | dholbert
<ubotu> dholbert: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy Heron) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Hardy. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<Kuni> I'm waiting because I want to test wubi
<dholbert> ah ok
<dholbert> So flipstar, just to confirm, if i install today's daily build, I'll get automatic updates to make me match alpha5 + beyond?
<flipstar> right but you dont even need that daily build for that
<flipstar> daily build is for testing..
<Duninho> Hello, i have a problem with instaling ubuntu (alternate) could anyone help me?
<Kuni> you can just get alpha-4
<Kuni> if we can certainly
<Duninho> You want short or long description of bug? :)
<dholbert> flipstar: K, thanks
<dholbert> Haha -- alpha4 just disappeared off of http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hardy/
<Kuni> well, let's start with short
<Kuni> really?
<Duninho> Anyway shortly speaking, it dont fails at detecting my cdrom
<dholbert> and now alpha-5 is there, though just with "source"
<dholbert> yeah
<Kuni> Duniho: it doesn't detect your cd-rom drive?
<crimsun_> it's because the release manager just pressed "the plunger"
<Kuni> Duniho: this is a known bug with hardy alpha-*
<Duninho> Yes, and then it asks for drivers on floppy disc which i dont have
<Duninho> It happens also on openSUSE
<Kuni> Duniho: have you tried installing gutsy instead of hardy?
<dholbert> Duninho: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/Alpha5#head-e2e103d58e482a75134c06f268e9982e6c3bacde
<dholbert> The kernel in Alpha 5 is unable to access CD-ROM devices in some configurations, [...]
<Duninho> I tried them both + kubuntu and tommorow i'll try Fedore
<dholbert> As a workaround, users can boot the installer with the additional "all_generic_ide" boot option. [WWW] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181561
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 181561 in linux "Hardy alpha 2/3/4 daily-live i386 don't boot" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<Duninho> ow also i tried to boot it with both noscsi and noapic i'll try with all_generic_ide in few mins
<flipstar> alternate of alpha5 is availible http://torrent.ubuntu.com/releases/hardy/alpha-5/alternate/
<cyphase> woot! alpha 5!
<Kuni> hip hip
<Kuni> hooray!
<Duninho> ow sorry i tried alpha 4 :)
<flipstar> uhm desktop also
 * cyphase was using a notification program that was checking the page every minute :P
<flipstar> for amd at least
<Duninho> Kuni you think it will work with alpha 5?
<Kuni> page is up at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hardy/alpha-5/
<Kuni> Duninho: <dholbert> As a workaround, users can boot the installer with the additional "all_generic_ide" boot option. [WWW] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181561
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 181561 in linux "Hardy alpha 2/3/4 daily-live i386 don't boot" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<dholbert> Kuni: thanks
<flipstar> nicenicenice
<Kuni> np
<dholbert> isos don't seem to be there yet though
<Kuni> isos are, I'm downloading PC Desktop Live
<Duninho> Thanks Kuni i'll try that, and sorry if im making mess in here but its my first time on a irc, im a irc virgin :p
<Kuni> lol np
<dholbert> yay, isos are there now
<cyphase> hmm, 1 seed on the torrent
<cyphase> nvm, there's more now
<flipstar> no one on kde ..
<Duninho> ok im going off to try that, thx a lot for help :)
<Amaranth> flipstar: There should at least be 1 seeder (the server)
 * cyphase is downloading via http for now
<Amaranth> Please use bittorrent
<Amaranth> Even if it isn't faster for you you'll help to make it faster for others and reduce load on the server
<Kuni> amaranth: would you prefer us to use bittorrent to http?
<Amaranth> Kuni: Yes please
<Kuni> k, will do
<Amaranth> Or download with http then use that download to seed the torrent
<flipstar> this is what i'll do
<Amaranth> Just as long as you're sharing some bandwidth :)
<Kuni> Amaranth: I was actually planning on the latter option, so good. :) Also, by the way, awesome name. Is it for the plant or the song? or some other reason?
<Amaranth> "cool sounding word" in google long before that band ever existed :)
<Amaranth> but I chose it because of the flower
<Kuni> we must be thinking of a different song, cause I think Nightwish is older than Google.
<Amaranth> "An imaginary flower supposed never to fade."
<Amaranth> Kuni: Really? I thought they came about in 2002
 * Gnine thought some D&D type of name that was
<Kuni> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nightwish
<Amaranth> ah, 1997
<Kuni> :)
<Amaranth> not older than google :)
<Kuni> darnit
<Amaranth> My firefox has a "Wikipedia" search engine
<Amaranth> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%s
<Kuni> mine too
<Gnine> my firefox is crap right now
<Amaranth> anyway, i've had this name since at least 2002
<Kuni> lol
<Laney> Access denied to the release notes :(
<Kuni> it's a good name
<Kuni> Also a great song.
<Amaranth> Everyone thinks its from the song, I don't like that band :)
<Kuni> really? wow
<Amaranth> Before they made that song they thought I made the "Amaranth" theme
<Kuni> lol
<Gnine> whoa! my firefox profile is .. back.. wth.. it was gone a day ago..
<Amaranth> No one knows what that is anymore, it got removed from the default GNOME themes
<Amaranth> so...
<Gnine> all bookmarks and settings .. gone.. now it seems like they are back
<Amaranth> We fixed Intel 965 with Compiz
<flipstar> download complete
<flipstar> md5..check
<Amaranth> There is currently no video chip blacklisted by compiz, if compiz won't run your driver just doesn't support 3D acceleration or texture_from_pixmap (old nvidia drivers, via, etc)
 * Amaranth cheers
<Amaranth> That was a pain in the butt
<Gnine> seahorse had lost my keys too.. they're there now too..
<Gnine> what a hack
<Amaranth> ?
<flipstar> torrent sharing started :)
<Amaranth> flipstar: Thanks!
<Kuni> That's awesome. So can I finally run compiz in vmware?
<Gnine> i got an ati update , i have nvidia.
<Kuni> Gnine: yeah, me too.
<Habbie> so
<Amaranth> Kuni: No, you don't have 3D acceleration :)
<Habbie> is openssh-server on the alpha5 hardy-server-i386.iso? :)
<Amaranth> Gnine: I have nvidia and I have the intel and ati drivers installed :P
<Gnine> so do i. but why...
<Amaranth> Even though this is a laptop so there is no way I could ever use those
<Gnine> exactly
<Amaranth> Because they're pulling in by default
<Kuni> Amaranth: darnit. stupid vmware. :)
<Kuni> guess I'll just have to stick to one of my hd installs
<Amaranth> Unlike Windows our drivers aren't 300MB per printer and other such crap so it's 'cheap' to just include every single driver for everything
<Kuni> heehee
<Gnine> i buy that.. still a little fishy though
<Kuni> download speeds are fluctuating like crazy...I feel sorry for the poor servers
<flipstar> yes they must have heavy bills :/
<Gnine> bittorrent should be more aggresively 'marketed' to the ubuntu community imo
<Kuni> Gnine: I agree. It's not the most obvious way to get the files, to say the very least.
 * Gnine nods
<flipstar> updates also
<swx_> thks to the ubuntu dev team for A5
<Kuni> dang...3.4 megaBYTES per second over http for a little while there
<Gnine> thats better than debian's torrents which were unavailable from their very website
<Gnine> at least that was it a day ago
<Kuni> seeding
<Kuni> (finally)
<dueryte> I am having trouble with my graphics, monitor and display say (libraries libpython2.5.so) not found.
<Kuni> ugh
<Kuni> brb
<dueryte>  I am having trouble with my graphics, monitor and display say (libraries libpython2.5.so) not found. It is not seeing my video card, and is there a way I can fix this?
<crimsun_> do you have python2.5-dev installed?
<dueryte> I guess not, it says its missing, it also is not found in adept
<crimsun_>      2.5.1-6ubuntu1 0
<crimsun_>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy/main Packages
<dueryte> ok thank you for your time and help
<NoelJB> Hardy Alpha 5 was posted just a little bit ago.  http://www.ubuntu.com/testing hasn't be updated, so go directly to http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hardy/alpha-5/
<Kuni> NoelJB: Yup
<Kuni> NoelJB: Thanks
<NoelJB> Welcome.
<cyphase> 371 updates between Alpha 4 and Alpha 5
<NoelJB> cyphase: how did you determine that (e.g., what command)?
<ffm> are packages still accepted for universe for hardy?
<cyphase> NoelJB: i have Alpha 4 installed in a VM, and i had taken a snapshot of a fresh Alpha 4 installation
<cyphase> so i reverted back to that, and checked for updates
<NoelJB> Ah  :-)
<NoelJB> I'm running Hardy natively, and prefer to start each alpha with a reformat.
<cyphase> NoelJB: if i was running hardy natively, i would too :)
<cyphase> i reformat for every new version of ubuntu anyway
<Flannel> !away > ajmorris|AFK
<coz_> hey guys
<Habbie> hi coz
<coz_> Habbie, hey hello
<coz_> so what is the current state of hardy
<coz_> working?  tolerable? :)  broken ?
<Habbie> works for me :)
<coz_> cool
<coz_> I am getting tired of fesity
 * Habbie is off to bed
<Habbie> have fun.
<NoelJB> coz_: depends on what you want.  it is tolerable, but broken would be my view, but YMMV.
<coz_> NoelJB, oh  well I am not expecting anything stable at this point
<NoelJB> coz_: exactly.  for me, the regression from gutsy that causes hardy to freeze whenever you pull a drive from a hotswap bay is a serious flaw.
<coz_> NoelJB, oooo    yeah that is a flaw for sure
<coz_> NoelJB, I was running it last week or so and the nvidia driver problem I saw reported  not being able to boot back up hit me so i went back to fesity but still it is going to be nice when released as long as some of the things that work now still work after release which didnt happen with edgy or feisty after release
<NoelJB> coz_: really?  I've not had a problem with nvidia and not being able to boot.
<coz_> NoelJB, yeah I read one bug about it and it hit me at some point so I just went to feisty and also because the wacom tablet drivers were not there and java didnt work so it was no big deal
<cyphase> that's cool.. the "Install Ubuntu" option..
<Flannel> cyphase: you mean ubiquity-only?
<cyphase> i suppose it is
<Flannel> Where you don't have the live environment, just ubiquity?
<cyphase> yea
<Flannel> Yeah, thats available in gutsy too, just not advertised heavily
<cyphase> ah
<cyphase> well, still.. nice that it's more prominent now
<wastrel> i have hardy
<naught101> anyone else here using kubuntu hardy+ firefox?
<naught101> if so, does it look crap?
<flipstar> yep thats the old gtk thing
<naught101> any way to fix it?
<flipstar> yep
<flipstar> try "ln -s ~/.gtkrc-2.0-kde ~/.gtkrc-2.0" and then run firefox
<cyphase> hmm, the new timezone chooser is sort of rough around the edges
<naught101> flipstar: I got a file exists error
<flipstar> oh
<naught101> probably left over from when I had gutsy
<flipstar> then install firefox-themes-ubuntu
<wastrel> woo 194 updates wish me luck
<naught101> hrrm... tabbing in a terminal doesn't work with sudo anymore
<naught101> flipstar: didn't change anything, any other ideas?
<flipstar> extras->addons->themes(in firefox)
<naught101> flipstar: ahhh... perhaps this isn't working because I'm using FF3
<flipstar> naught101: you changed it ? then it should work now
<naught101> what? no, nothing appeared in themes
<lime4x4> slow transfer speeds to a samba share 1.6 mb per sec both pc's hardwired to a 10/100 router i assume this is still due to the gvs issue also using vnc is also slow on local network
<flipstar> hm but you did install it ?
<naught101> yep
<naught101> perhaps it's only for FF2?
<flipstar> no
<naught101> wierd
<flipstar> it should appeare there
<flipstar> no it must!
<flipstar> maybe restart firefox just for fun
<naught101> I did, twice. all I have is firefox default theme, which is already on
<naught101> when I say it looks crap, I'm refering specifically to the tabs, but also things in the preferences look the wrong size, as do radio buttons and dropdowns on webpages
<wastrel> mmm firefox crashed
<flipstar> this is not only in firefox also in other gtk apps
<naught101> just a sec, I'll start gimp and see
<flipstar> not all gtk apps..but some..like firestarter
<naught101> nah, just FF3, gimp looks fine
<naught101> I only use FF3, thunderbird, and GIMP, I think
<flipstar> audacios also claims about brocken gtk-engine ..
<naught101> the tabs look wierd in thunderbird 2 in preferences, but they always have
<naught101> maybe I'll just try to download another theme
<flipstar> yep you could try that.. ColorGnome for e.g.
<flipstar> i personally like that one but doesnt have to mean any
<naught101> what was the default for FF2?
<naught101> there doesn't seem to be man for FF3 yet
<naught101> know if it's safe to go back to 2, in terms of preferences? are they compatible?
<flipstar> guess yes
<cooldevices> mmm whats this about gtk? new bugs with new updates?
<flipstar> no
<flipstar> old bugs
<wastrel> i have to reboot now
<flipstar> gl
<naught101> firefox 2 isn't available in hardy??
 * burner is going to find out in about 3 hours after it finishes downloading
<Flannel> naught101: correct.  burner: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=firefox&searchon=names&suite=hardy&section=all
<naught101> ah well. have to suffer then :)
<syke> hi!
<syke> will eclipse (and cdt) finally be updated to the latest stable versions?
<wastrel> i rebooted
<cyphase> is displayconfig-gtk going to be fixed for hardy?
 * burner would assume so cyphase
<cyphase> i can't find anything about it.. it's like development just stopped
<tonyyarusso> Anyone else noticed Hardy dimming their laptop display when it shouldn't?
 * burner pictures tonyyarusso afro'd hackergotchi
<wastrel> tonyyarusso: yes
<burner> I'm about 2 hours from running hardy... is it a very bad idea to use hardy on files I care about?  is gvfs still sketchy?
<cooldevices> cyphase: from what i see it is fixed already
<tonyyarusso> wastrel: Do you know a bug number offhand, or shall I go searching?
<wastrel> tonyyarusso: no i haven't looked into it yet
<cyphase> burner: i believe the release notes say something to that effect
<cyphase> under the Caveats section
<cyphase> "Due to the switch to GVFS, which is not feature complete, the "Network" item in the Places menu doesn't work, and Nautilus can behave erratically, especially in trash operations. Refrain from operating on valuable files with this version. https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/185756 "
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 185756 in gvfs "Couldn't display "network:///" - Nautilus cannot handle network:locations" [Medium,Fix committed]
<strabes> what's the deal with alpha 5?
<cooldevices> dling
<burner> i can handle not using network:// or trash://
<burner> thanks cyphase
<strabes> it's not out on the release schedule!!
<cyphase> burner: you're welcome :)
<cooldevices> network work if you use smb://
<burner> cool... network:// is for lamers ;)
<ethana2> hey guys, what distro should i use for a 100MHz PI with ~16MB of RAM and 850MB total HDD space?
<ethana2> or rather, where should I ask?
<stdin> ##linux maybe
<ethana2> k
<ethana2> thanks
<burner> puppy or dsl come to mind
<burner> but that might be too minimal for puppy or dsl
<ethana2> dsl looks like it'll do
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Yeah~ alpha 5!!
<cooldevices> ethana2: http://www.minix3.org/
<ethana2> ^_^
<ethana2> cooldevices, monolithic kernels FTW!
<ethana2> lol
<cooldevices> ubuntu uses modular kernel
<NoelJB> naught101: yes, ff3 looks like crap.  there are bugs opened against it in launchpad.
<naught101> NoelJB: ahh, good.
<strabes> is there a reason that hardy alpha 5 isn't listed on the release schedule wiki?
<naught101> strabes: it is.
<naught101> aor it was when I checked a couple of days ago
<strabes> it still says "delayed until 22nd
<cooldevices> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04/
<NoelJB> naught101: which video driver are you using?
<naught101> NoelJB: intel. should that affect it?
<strabes> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule it's not on tehre
<strabes> or at least, it's not linked to
<cooldevices> strabes: so what?
<strabes> maybe it should be so that people know it's released
<cooldevices> you need iso or what?
<strabes> i'm downloading it right now
<cooldevices> yeah
<strabes> i'm just wondering, jeez
<NoelJB> naught101: no, actually, that's a good thing because it further demonstrates that it isn't an nVidia specifc issue.  The anti-nVidia camp is constantly trying to shift the blame for everything to the nvidia driver.
<naught101> hehe
<NoelJB> And since nVidia is so common, we need non-nVidia folks to help confirm that there is a defect to be fixed.
 * naught101 cant wait for proprietary drivers to become a thing of history
<naught101> you want me to on launchpad?
 * strabes agrees
<cooldevices> naught101 proprietary hardware too?
<naught101> cooldevices: indeed
 * strabes can't wait for ati to release documentation or decent drivers
<NoelJB> naught101: yes, but in the meantime we have real work to do, and Ubuntu with some non-Open code is far better than Vista with all closed code.
<naught101> not to mention copyright, capitalism, and property in general
<strabes> ?? i have no problem with capitalism and property
<naught101> NoelJB: for sure
<strabes> just software patents
<naught101> why not? what's the difference? it's all power of the few over the many
<NoelJB> strabes: +1 on that issue.  Should be eliminated.
<strabes> :D
<NoelJB> In any event, that's a discussion for a different channel.  naught101, yes, I can give you the bug # on launchpad if you want it.
<naught101> NoelJB: i don't really care, but if you want an intel person to check it out, I can
<NoelJB> see bug #191791
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 191791 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox-3.0 zoomed images and webpages" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191791
<maccam94> do file copies still trash hardy?
<maccam94> tomorrow is an Ubuntu Massachusetts Team Installfest, and I'm wondering if i should bother trying to demo a Hardy installation
<wastrel> file copies?
<wastrel> trash how?
<cooldevices> you even not trying it and sying it "trash" hardy? i dont know what this mean, but worked fine for me since beta4
<cooldevices> alpha 4 i mean
<maccam94> ok, gnome-vfs was being replaced as i recall
<maccam94> something to do with gnome file operations having issues
<cooldevices> yeah and they have warnings about that
<wastrel> ah i don't use the gnome file manager typically
<wastrel> haven't seen a problem with cp
<wastrel> :]
<maccam94> haha
<cooldevices> i use
<maccam94> cooldevices: so is it still dangerous or no? or is it in a "once in a while it has an issue" state
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> there was issues to connect to network folder due to changing to gvfs
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> dont know if it's still still there
<gaminggeek> is hardy in beta yet?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> alpha 5
<gaminggeek> ok
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> and apha 6 and hopefully beta
<cooldevices> maccam94: Refrain from operating on valuable files with this version. - this is what devs said
<cooldevices> but i have no issues
<cooldevices> think for yourself
<maccam94> cooldevices: ok, but is it stable enough to run on a clean demo machine?
<maccam94> and is there anything cool to show off vs. gutsy at the moment?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> copy files?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> kidding
<cooldevices> maccam94:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/Alpha5
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> ff3
<maccam94> [Hardy]TuTUXG: i only meant that if i left it up for people to play with, would that be a good or a bad idea
<maccam94> lol
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> maccam94, im using it all the time
<maccam94> k
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> so i guess it's pretty stable to play with ^^^
<wobbo> Jeej! http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hardy/alpha-5/
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> is kde 4 working in hardy?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> get bored, wanna to try it
<burner> kde4 was working in gutsy
<burner> i'd assume it's working in hardy
<Tuv0k> well try it, and tell your story
<burner> 4.01 maybe?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> ok
 * burner wants a working mic so he can create screencasts with audio overlay
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> i will be the gene pig
<maccam94> guinea :-P
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> ya
<maccam94> unless you want to be a pig made up of deoxyribonucleic acids :-P
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> how to install it tho
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> haha, very funny
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> aptitude install kde4?
<maccam94> yes
<maccam94> there is a kde4 package
<RoC_MasterMind> is there any way at all to use a pptp VPN while I have a static IP on my nic?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> should i use the kubuntu-members-kde4 repo?
 * maccam94 has no idea, doesn't use KDE or hardy
<maccam94> lol
<burner> RoC_MasterMind: network-manager's pptp vpn plugin doesn't work?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> well, how about in gutsy?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> what the different it offers compare to ubuntu's pkg?
<burner> [Hardy]TuTUXG: see kubuntu.org, it's on the front page i think
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> ok
<RoC_MasterMind> no, and neither kvpnc.
<RoC_MasterMind> No traffic passes.
<burner> bummer, that worked in gutsy... things are installing, i'll be able to bughunt with you soon :)
<RoC_MasterMind> worked at all, or worked with a static IP?
<burner> worked at all
<cooldevices> RoC_MasterMind: vpn with static ip requires network manager 0.7
<burner> I have my ip set by the router based on my MAC address instead of by static ip
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> burner, it says "in hardy just install kde4-core" but i guess it means hardy kubuntu?
<RoC_MasterMind> what's the best way to get network manager 0.7?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> nvm, i will add the repo anyways
<burner> [Hardy]TuTUXG: i don't get your question, but yeah, just install kde4-core
<burner> no no
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> no?
<burner> kde4 packages are just in hardy
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> ok
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> thx alot
<cooldevices> RoC_MasterMind: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4197818
<cooldevices> but... isnt kvpnc support static ip with vpn?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> wat's new with nm 0.7?
<RoC_MasterMind> don't think so.
<RoC_MasterMind> I heard that, but when I try to dial up I get the same symptoms.
<RoC_MasterMind> also, pptp goes 100% CPU with kvpnc
<cooldevices> you may have a better luck with old-way of setting vpn
<RoC_MasterMind> what's that?
<cooldevices> editing configs, pptpconfig, etc
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> burner, it removed my kdebase-bin-kde3
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> will that break kde3?
 * burner shrugs, maybe
<burner> i don't use kde ;)
<burner> #kubuntu maybe?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> um...
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> nvm, i don't use kde neither ;P
<syke> hi!
<syke> I just updated to hardy, and everything is working great except my ndiswrapper
<syke> it doesn't complain about loading, but the wireless doesn't work either
<syke> was working great in gutsy just moments ago
<burner_> any chance the card works without ndiswrapper?
<syke> web search hasn't yielded much other than a suggestion to build ndiswrapper from scratch
<syke> was wondering if there was a plan to update the ndiswrapper so it works OOTB
<syke> burner: not decently, no
<syke> unless b43 support wpa2 and 802.11g
<syke> which it doesn't appear to
 * burner_ is updating now to hardy and only on a desktop with no wireless... sorry i'm not much help
<syke> the message boards also say that booting into 2.6.22 kernel fixes it
<burner_> wpa2?  why not just use wpa or wep then?
<syke> I'd be happy to test any fix to this issue
<maccam94> syke: try reinstalling ndiswrapper?
<maccam94> and reinstall the windows driver...
<syke> burner: wep is crackable, we use wpa2 for some reason. but b43 and bcm43xx both don't play well with wpa
<syke> (lots of invalid crypto errors in iwconfig)
<syke> maccam94: that's my next step, but others in message baords said it doesn't make a difference
 * burner_ runs an open network and thinks nothing of encryption
<maccam94> ditto
<maccam94> i'd worry if i lived in an apartment in a city
<maccam94> but here in the suburbs...
<syke> burner: I live in silicon valley where ppl jump onto open access points all the time to torrent god knows what
<syke> yea ;)
<syke> it looks like hardy's ndiswrapper is up to date..
<syke> I'll try reisntalling the windows driver
<DanaG> How can I prove the security of WPA2 to my parents?  My dad is a bit paranoid, because he (knows he) doesn't know anything about wireless security.
<maccam94> syke: sudo rmmod ndiswrapper && sudo ndiswrapper -r drivername (i think)
<maccam94> and then add it again
<DanaG> Our passphrase is ************************* characters long, with words and underscores, and mixed case between (but not within) words, and two punctuation symbols.
<maccam94> DanaG: what's being used now?
<DanaG> WPA2.
<DanaG> But he doesn't like me leaving the wireless on, so I can't use it.
<DanaG> I usually use wired anyway, but sometimes I want to use two computers in my room at once (and I don't have enough cables or ports for both in my room.)
<RoC_MasterMind> buy a switch
<maccam94> http://www.wi-fi.org/knowledge_center/wpa2
<syke> danag: unreasonable ppl generally can't be reasoned with ;)
<syke> my dad used to also be ignorant about these things, unplugging the modem at night (and disrupting downloads, etc)
<syke> my final response was "if you want to be ignorant, that's fine, but it's fairly irritating"
<syke> he backed down shortly after ;)
<DanaG> Well, at least he leaves stuff up.
<DanaG> Wireless is more of a convenience than a need.
<syke> true
<syke> of course, every has computers these days
<syke> everyone, rather
<maccam94> DanaG: "How secure is Wi-Fi Protected Access? Wi-Fi Protected Access is a very strong wireless security enhancement. While no security solution can ever claim to be "absolutely secure", the protection that Wi-Fi Protected Access provides is significant. Many cryptographers are confident that Wi-Fi Protected Access addresses all the known attacks on WEP. It also adds strong user authentication, which was absent in WEP."
<syke> yup, no dice
<syke> reinstalling the driver doesn't help :( :( :(
<syke> I'll try booting back into the old kernel and see what that gets me
<syke> thanks for the help! :)
<kavoor>  Hello, Is it true that Hardy will not feature a new theme and a new makeover is scheduled for Hardy +1 ??
<dareii> anyone know how i can get my clock to show regular time instead of UTC
<mEck0> Hi! I wonder if there is a app which works good with a Ipod Nano 3rd gen in 8.04?
<burner_> mEck0: rhythmbox doesn't cut it?
<mEck0> burner_, haven't tried any app in 8.04 yet. but some weeks ago I couldn't find any app which worked. and when I googled on it then, I realized that support for 3rd gen wasn't so good yet...
<burner_> i'd try rhythmbox or banshee
<burner_> better yet, i'd buy an mp3 player that's not all locked down ;)
<dareii> what about exaile?
<mEck0> dareii, haven't try. but will do that
<dareii> exaile is best gnome media player for me - i don't like rythmbox
<dareii> i can't my clock to show correct time
<Lilacor> hello HH folks
<dareii> it's showing utc instead of real time
<DarkMageZ> mEck0, ipod support in most applications is dictated by libgpod. it'd be best to check the libgpod site to see if your ipod is supported
<mEck0> DarkMageZ, aha, will do, thx
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> kde 4 is fun1
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> except it crashed on me when i try to change the fonts
<mEck0> [Gutsy]TuTUXG, is it fully usable now? when I tried a beta of it, it wasn't possible to change properties for panel etc. does all these fundamental stuff works now?
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> still not much stuff you can change as i can tell
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> but i guess it's more stable than beta for sure
<mEck0> oki, weird why they released it then :S I think it's better to move the deadline forward if isn't fully usable
<DarkMageZ> mEck0, if you've ever used one of the alpha releases of vista? back when it was longhorn ッ that's kde4
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> while it's usable
<mEck0> oki, maybe I'll try it again
<hydrogen> 4.0.2 has a lot of what you wiould expect
<hydrogen> but it's not released yet
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> just not customizable as gnome atm
<mEck0> DarkMageZ, :D okay
<hydrogen> wait for 4.0.2 :)
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> ya, definitely got potentials
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> if i am a mac lover, i could say they went to the right direction
<mEck0> hydrogen, isn't released at all or is it available from a cvs/svn repo?
<DarkMageZ> yeah. i'll admit there is potential. but seriously 4.0 should not have been called a release :P
<mEck0> yeah, I saw that they have included some good features which mac os has
<hydrogen> it's availible from svn
<hydrogen> but you probably don't want to build it :)
<hydrogen> 4.0 was completely usable for me
<mEck0> hydrogen, hehe I don't think so, it's kind of a huge thing to build and fix all dependencies for :D
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> gnome need to do some catch up i guess
<hydrogen> what-will-be-4.1 is even more completely usable for me, but thats another story :)
<mEck0> hydrogen, when will they release 4.02?
<hydrogen> mEck0: sometime in march
<hydrogen> early march I think
<mEck0> [Gutsy]TuTUXG, I like gnome, though I think they need to work more with performance now. The system feels kind of slow sometimes. just take a thing like nautilus
<mEck0> hydrogen, ok
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> ya
<hydrogen> mEck0: http://techbase.kde.org/index.php?title=Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule#Upcoming_Milestones
<mEck0> hydrogen, I wonder, are the kde4 packages in the ubuntu repo up to date?
<mEck0> hydrogen, thx
<hydrogen> mEck0: they are of 4.0.1
<mEck0> ok, good
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> they are just a little bit afraid to change, imo
<mEck0> you mean gnome ?
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> ya
<mEck0> can be so yeah
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> they should introduce some new stuff to take place of the old ones
<mEck0> [Gutsy]TuTUXG, yeah indeed
<mEck0> which prog. language is most of gnome written in?
<mEck0> c/c++?
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> probly
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> and python?
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> more python would be nice i guess
<DarkMageZ> c & python.
<mEck0> DarkMageZ, okok
<hydrogen> gnome is mostly written in c
<mEck0> would be very funny to contribute with programming, though I have a lot of stuff to do now :(
<hydrogen> and its really ugly because of it
<mEck0> :D
<hydrogen> looking at gnome code is asking for a migrane
<mEck0> :/
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> hydrogen, hahaha
<hydrogen> most ubuntu programs are written in python, using the gtk bindings
<mEck0> are they so poorly written?
<DarkMageZ> gnome sucks anyway & gtk is an ugly pos...
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> and that's y mr.linus doesnt like it
<hydrogen> mEck0: not so much that as gtk has just grown in a whole lot of different directions by a whole lot of different people over a long period of time
<hydrogen> gnome is kind of pushing more to using mono/c# from what I've read
<hydrogen> which should be better in the long run..
<mEck0> oki, yeah could be
<DarkMageZ> that's because of novell's twisted medeling...
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> y c# is better in the long run?
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> more support?
<DarkMageZ> i think gnome/gtk needs complete rewrite to compete with kde4
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> instead of trying to fix stuff
<hydrogen> c# is a much nicer language to develop in than c (in my opinion)
<mEck0> hydrogen, haven't tried C#, is it very similar to C? like C++ is similar to C since it's developed from C.
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> except c# is developed by ms
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> c# is just a ripoff of java by ms
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> imo
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> and now they have j#
<mEck0> [Gutsy]TuTUXG, ok, but if you develop something with mono, does it work on any platform (in theory)?
<DarkMageZ> cept c# performs much faster than java.
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> mEck0, yes i does
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> it*
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> ya, java is slow
<mEck0> [Gutsy]TuTUXG, ok, then it should be a competent competitor to java
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> mEck0, if ms wants it to be
<mEck0> ok
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> no offense to c#, i just think if c/c++ can be more standardize, it's still a nice language
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> mEck0, from wikipedia: The reference .NET Microsoft implementation is only available on Windows, and its ties to this operating system is seen by some as a drawback[16][17]. There are other implementations on the works for running C# programs on Windows, Linux, BSD or Mac OS X, but they are not complete yet: Mono[18] and DotGNU[19]. In November of 2002 Microsoft released a 1.0 CLI implementation that worked on Free BSD and Ma
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> c OS X 10.2, but the next versions were only made available on Windows.
<mEck0> [Gutsy]TuTUXG, oki
<cwillu> is there a way to configure dpkg to always run nice'd?
<rohan> anyone here using hardy alpha 5 already?
<rohan> i just wanted to check whether acer-acpi is included now in hardy by default
<Assid> heya
<rohan> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24/+bug/190677 ---> basically i want to check if this bug is solved in hardy alpha 5
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 190677 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 "Backport acer-wmi to hardy 2.6.24 kernel" [Low,Fix committed]
<Assid> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amsn/+bug/190531
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 190531 in amsn "amsn crashes X when you try to change display picture with compiz enabled" [Undecided,New]
<Assid> can someone confirm this
<rohan> will ubuntu hardy have firefox 3 final?
<Hewus> rohan: alpha 5 has beta 3, so I assume the plan is for release to have firefox 3 final
<Andre_Gondim> where are the tab completation in Alpha 5?
<Andre_Gondim> when I am in terminal the completation tab does not work so well
<rohan> Hewus: lets hope ff3 final is out by that time :
<rohan> )
<Assid> err.. system monitor is a bit  psycho
<Assid> the speed its reporting and the speed im getting while downloading are different
<DarkMageZ> Assid, how different?
<Assid> double the speeds
<Assid> FATAL: Error inserting ds1621 (/lib/modules/2.6.24-8-generic/kernel/drivers/hwmon/ds1621.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<Assid> err?
<DarkMageZ> hmm... 2x in overheads is seriously not right.
<DarkMageZ> unless your download manager fails at design.
<Assid> i think i knoiw why.. i have vbox using bridging to get it on the lan
<Assid> that could be a factor
<DarkMageZ> you're monitoring on the vbox or on your machine?
<Assid> on the machine
<DarkMageZ> then no, bridging is no excuse
<Assid> hrmm trying to think
<DarkMageZ> the only way that could work is if you were monitoring on the vbox and it was adding both interfaces together in the count ッ
<Assid> vbox isnt on
<Assid> or rather wasnt on while the dl took place
<DarkMageZ> i'm having problems thinking of a good reason for it to be counting 2x. without it being some sort of software bug or user error...
<Assid> used to work fine before.. dont remember when it started showing this
<Assid> and i know my cap. there no way i can get 2x the speed
<Assid> 0.0.0.0         192.168.0.1     0.0.0.0         UG    100    0        0 br0
<Assid> 0.0.0.0         192.168.0.1     0.0.0.0         UG    100    0        0 eth0
<Assid> there you go..
<Assid> look like because it goes through br0 first and then eth0 .. it doubles it
<DarkMageZ> it's counting both interfaces. poor design.
<Assid> okay i may get cut off.. trying google earth.. known to crash with compiz
<Assid> i didnt make it :(
<DarkMageZ> who was accusing you of :P
<Assid> one more thing
<Assid> network monitor / netspeed applet
<Assid> it doesnt let me change the device
<Assid> waitgot that to work
<AnRkey> when is alpha 5 gonna be out?
<rsk> already out afaik
<AnRkey> ok shweet thanks
<AnRkey> I wanna start testing again
<AnRkey> later
<ethana2> hey, does alpha5 pack any new art?
<rsk> no
<rsk> ethana2: there will be no new theme for 8.04
<gaminggeek> :(
<gaminggeek> not even a new bg?
<rsk> dont know about that
<gaminggeek> I dont keep the default look of ubuntu anyway
<gaminggeek> I wish ubuntu had a better look :|
<ethana2> who does?
<gaminggeek> infact I would like it better if they put in the default gnome look
<gaminggeek> I mean thats what I change it to :)
<gaminggeek> gnome icon theme
<gaminggeek> and the gummy clearlooks
<ethana2> they should ship with the linux mint, ubuntu studio, and fedora themes
<ethana2> with their own default
<ethana2> they're good themes
<gaminggeek> linux mint looks pretty nifty
<ethana2> and they already exist
<ethana2> ;)
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> ethana2, no new theme? seriously?
<rsk> srsly
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> well at least there is on new wp as i can tell
<Sebastian> Is there a place to report successfull installs of Hardy Alpha 5?
<bullgard4> Is the following statement true: "/proc/acpi  is being removed soon - it's  considered deprecated in 2.6.24."?
<rsk> if you have to ask if it's true
<rsk> then it's probably not
<void^> a lot of things including /proc/acpi/* stuff is being moved to sysfs, but i'm pretty sure /proc/acpi will still be (optionally) available for a long time
<P2502> omg shift+insert now work in terminal, linux rules
<P2502> however keyb layout switching is not
<h3sp4wn_> gaminggeek: The ubuntu studio look is usable did you look at that ? (I do admit the rest are not particularly nice(
<gold44> alpha5
<gaminggeek> h3sp4wn_: I dont want to change distro just because of the theme :)
<gaminggeek> ubuntu studio has a nice theme though but I dont see what it does better than stock ubuntu for what I want
<gold44> gaminggeek: me2
<h3sp4wn_> gaminggeek: Me neither I am not that bothered (But noticed the ubuntustudio theme is in the repos)
<gaminggeek> if I was doing audio stuff ubuntu studio would be nice because IIRC it has a tickless kernel  and all that nice stuff
<gaminggeek> but I do graphics stuff and ubuntu does that just fine
<gold44> h3sp4wn_: which theme should i get with apt-get?
 * heret1c arrives
<h3sp4wn_> gold44: ubuntustudio0theme
<h3sp4wn_> gold44: ubuntustudio-theme
<gold44> how about ubuntustudio-look?
<h3sp4wn_> get that as well - there is one bit you don't get with the first package
<gold44> actually u-look includes u-theme
<gold44> nee reboot
<h3sp4wn_> or you could get --without-recommends ubuntustudio-default-settings
<gaminggeek> the appearnces takes longer than it should to start for me :/
<gaminggeek> hmm
<gaminggeek> I dont know if I like the ubuntu studio theme acctually
<gaminggeek> its better than the default ubuntu one but it looks a little odd with windows with alot of white like banshee and pidgin
<h3sp4wn_> have you got a black taskbar and whatever they call the top one
<h3sp4wn_> (If they are still white its not properly installed)
<gaminggeek> yep
<gold44> da sound is diff
<gold44> i got an elephant skin backg
<gaminggeek> in hardy?
<gold44> maybe is elephant's ass
<gold44> i u-studio theme
<gold44> i just apt-get
<h3sp4wn_> There is a choice of wallpapers if that is what you mean
<gold44> i choose elephant's ass
<gold44> that brown piece of skin, or maybe dried dirt , or whatever it is, it look like elephat's ass
<gold44> i m setting non-internet distro. i choose debian. 3 dvd iso + 1 dvd iso update
<h3sp4wn_> Wise choice
<gold44> haha
<gold44> wget 1 dvd took 8 houts
<nomasteryoda> its elephant in hardy
<nomasteryoda> ouch
<gold44> hm....4*8=32 =) for those who needs math lesson
<gold44> my god. 1.5 days
<nomasteryoda> so... 1.5*4= 6 days
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> gold44, u can download them at the same time
<nomasteryoda> bitorrent would be faster
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> also bittorrent
<nomasteryoda> since most sites have limited upload
<gold44> no. 4 dvd, 8 hr each
<rsk> every site has limited upload
<gold44> nomasteryoda:
<rsk> it's pure logic
<rsk> :)
<gold44> [Gutsy]TuTUXG: the server might only let me download one at a time.
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> gold44, i don't think they have only one server
<nomasteryoda> ah ok
<gold44> one socket
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> and have u tried to dl them together?
<gold44> i m getting all from ome server
<nomasteryoda> ya you can get from like ftp://ftp.oregonstate.edu/pub i believe
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> gold44, and u have to do that becuz?
<P2502> AMD opened specs for 3D modes of videocards... additionaly to general specs released earlier... now this is becoming interesting
<gold44> no i did not try that
<nomasteryoda> that's the beauty of mirrors
<gold44> becuz, i don't care. no in rushy
<gold44> [Gutsy]TuTUXG: lots of free website, where u get freebies, dont let u, download 2 files at once.  they sort of train me to think this way.
<h3sp4wn_> As long as the connection is maxed out why does it matter
<gold44> if i start to download 4 dvd iso the same time, it will total up to 1.5 days anway
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> gold44, i know what u saying but it wont hurt to give it a try
<h3sp4wn_> If it isn't then use another mirror
<gold44> [Gutsy]TuTUXG: i am almost done anyway.
<[Gutsy]TuTUXG> and u can choose 1. 4 different severs 2, bittorrent
<gold44> what prevented me to try first place was, i never read the 'man screen'.  i only use one screen-mount a time.
<h3sp4wn_> c-a c
<h3sp4wn_> c-a w and c-a #
<gold44> yeah, brings back memory haha
<h3sp4wn_> (where # is a number) of the screen listd by c-a w
<gold44> 'c-a w' new window?
 * gold44 read man screen
<enyc> h3sp4wn_: i just use   c-a n    c-a w
<enyc> h3sp4wn_: i just use   c-a n    c-a p  even
<gold44> when i "screen -r" which screen will i be at? or does it matter?
<gold44> i click X to close my ssh windows
<h3sp4wn_> enyc: I have for the most part have stuff in the same place
<h3sp4wn_> so don't bother with listing them first
<enyc> h3sp4wn_:  make sense
<enyc> h3sp4wn_: i wonder how easy it would be to arrange for things like F1 F2 F3 etc. to be equivalent to c-a 0 c-a 1 c-a 2  ;-)....
<h3sp4wn_> I go thru phases of using split etc
<enyc> h3sp4wn_: (assuming xterm -> screen)
<h3sp4wn_> Its hard enough to just get a status bar permenant (so no need for c-a w) I dunno
<enyc> h3sp4wn_: darn
<gold44> h3sp4wn_: there's a split in vim
<h3sp4wn_> gold44: but why use that instead of screen's ? or does it provide a verticle split also ?
<gold44> how to find out how-many screens i created? and how to tell which screen i a m at?
<enyc> gold44: ctrl-a then w
<enyc> gold44: you will see howe many of them (numbered)
<enyc> gold44: you will see the * on the screen you are on
<gold44> h3sp4wn_: i am just saying, vim has a split.  no vertical split in vim
<h3sp4wn_> you can rename them with ctrl-a A
<enyc> h3sp4wn_: heres what id really like to know ;-) -- how do I connect up multiple connections to the same screen mux?
<h3sp4wn_> enyc: screen 0x
<gold44> enyc: ah... thx
<h3sp4wn_> screeb 0x
<enyc> h3sp4wn_: like a "shared" session within the same conneciton
<h3sp4wn_> screen -x
<h3sp4wn_> probably that is not what you want though because they are not independant
<enyc> h3sp4wn_: thats interesting i have them on diffecent window sizes which is interesting...
<enyc> h3sp4wn_: like it resizes them depending whats connected etc.
<enyc> h3sp4wn_: hey i ve got in the other way round now so its small window on 1 etc... blah... i get it ;-)
<h3sp4wn_> Did you read the bit about multiuser sessions ?
<enyc> h3sp4wn_: i only want it on 1 user
<enyc> h3sp4wn_: which is fine for me
<h3sp4wn_> I think with that you should be able to use it independant
<h3sp4wn_> like one is connected to screen 2 - the other is on screen 1
<enyc> h3sp4wn_: ok now I want to know..... ;-)  is it possible for me to setup screen -x on a certain window with TERM=wy60 on a /dev/ttyS device ;-)
<gold44> hey.... i have vim Q.  :!pstree  will run the command. is there a way to get a terminal within vim? in mc, you can control-o, to get terminal
<enyc> h3sp4wn_: i can see any of the windows on either connection to screen
<h3sp4wn_> enyc: but changing one changes the other right ?:
<enyc> h3sp4wn_: no i can flip windows independantly
<enyc> h3sp4wn_: so ctrl
<enyc> h3sp4wn_: so ctrl-a (number) is on per-instance
<enyc> h3sp4wn_: i *can* have them both on the same or not etc.
<h3sp4wn_> Ah that doesn't matter then its not something I use alot
<h3sp4wn_> If I need to show someone something then I use gems
<heret1c> yo doc.
 * heret1c has got a new hd, which doesn't show up in /gev
<heret1c> dev eben.
<heret1c> ah. bbl
<gold44> it will be nice if first screen is #1 instead of #0.  zero is all the way next to the 9-key
<Dr_Willis> name the forst screen ~ :)
<gold44> i keep have to switch between 1 and 0 .  1 and 2 will be easy to switch.  Dr_Willis ? ~ ??? let me try
<Dr_Willis> i got no idwea what youa re even doing gold44  :)
<gold44> oh... but i have to name it every time
<gold44> gotcha
<gold44> since ppl are so hot on screen topic.  how to set color for screen#1 green and screen#2 blue?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. I would say use of the ansi color codes. and  perhaps some fancy bash prompts
<h3sp4wn_> Look at any complicated screenrc online
 * gold44 reading man page
<h3sp4wn_> and spend ages decyphering it bit by bit
<h3sp4wn_> The nethack error messages are better
<cwillu> wine working yet?
<enyc> cwillu: was it not workingL
<cwillu> segfaults on mine
<cwillu> some people were saying the same yesterday
<Dr_Willis> watching my updates scroll by.. :)
<Dr_Willis> How can this thing update xchat,, while im running xchat anyway...
<Dr_Willis> I always found that..  amazing. :)
<cwillu> Dr_Willis, files aren't locked;  it'll be the new version when you restart it
<h3sp4wn_> you can see I think with lsof
<h3sp4wn_> kde doesn't like being updated while its running
<Dr_Willis> cwillu,  yea guess so.   it just seems that with some 'other'os's out there. Ya have to shut down everything and stand on your head when yoyu update. :)
<cwillu> Dr_Willis, there's ways around that too :p
<cwillu> so, wine works on some people's machines?
<P2502> try wine 0.9.56
<cwillu> P2502, aka, the wine is hardy is currently broken?
<P2502> 0.9.55 was broken for everyone
<cwillu> P2502, seg fault broken?
<P2502> yes
<cwillu> okay, thx
<P2502> i'll wait for 0.9.56 in repo
<cwillu> anyone know of a config option'ish thing to make dpkg always run niced?
<Dr_Willis>  wine Death\ Worm\ v1.4.exe
<Dr_Willis> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Dr_Willis> :(
<Dr_Willis> hehheh..
<cwillu> Dr_Willis, I just downloaded  wget http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/ubuntu/gutsy/wine_0.9.55~winehq0~ubuntu~7.10-1_i386.deb
<cwillu> works fine
<Dr_Willis> wonder what happened with the one in the repos then.
<heret1c> cwillu> ran AIDA from a system rescue cd - wouldn't detect the hd.
<cwillu> !package wine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package wine - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cwillu> what's the syntax for that?
<Dr_Willis> !info wine
<ubotu> wine (source: wine): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.55-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 34871 kB, installed size 108000 kB
<cwillu> heret1c, you didn't do something silly like disabling the ide controller in the bios did you? :p
<cwillu> ah, thx
<heret1c> >msg cwillu can't change BIOS - haven'tgot pwd.
<heret1c> gr.
<cwillu> :p
<heret1c> must afk
<cwillu> what mobo do you have?
<P2502> mmm another os for 16 mb of ram and Pentium 1 http://www.thinstation.net/ and it is linux (1st one is minix3, but its not linux)
<P2502> someone asked
<Dr_Willis> Puppylinux is good for low end machines.
<Dr_Willis> and/or DSL
<s0u][ight> hello is the alpha 5 released?
<s0u][ight> noone?
<s0u][ight> :|
<P2502> Puppy Linux has been run in a PC-100 Mhz 32 MB RAM machine with hard disk
<P2502> dosnet count
<P2502> question was about 16 mb of ram
<P2502> "Memory requirement is at least 64 MB, which can be aided by a swap partition in hard disk if RAM is lacking."
<P2502> man i wonder when epic released unreal tournament 3 for linux
<s0u][ight> is the new hardy alpha 5 released?
<P2502> yes
<s0u][ight> where can i find info about it?
<P2502> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/hardy/alpha5
<s0u][ight> tnx
<s0u][ight> wow murat gunes it sounds like a turkish name :D
<s0u][ight> can i contact those men from the credits thing?
<afflux> s0u][ight: you can, but depending on what you want, they're probably the wrong people to contact
<s0u][ight> hehe ur right but it's nice to know that people from different nationalities work on the same project ;]
<afflux> yes, that's right
<s0u][ight> i got a question is that b43 interface name issue fixed?
<h3sp4wn_> what exactly is the issue
<h3sp4wn_> I would guess if there is an issue its not with b43
<s0u][ight> the interface name is weird
<s0u][ight> i got for the same interface 2 names
<s0u][ight> one is eth1
<s0u][ight> and the other is wlan0_rename
<h3sp4wn_> no wmaster0 ?
<s0u][ight> no wlan0_rename
<h3sp4wn_> usually if you have wlan0 you have with it wmaster0
<s0u][ight> and i can connect to networks with it :s
<h3sp4wn_> could be udev though that is breaking it
<s0u][ight> i normally have eth1
<h3sp4wn_> afaik all mac80211 drivers should be as i said above
<h3sp4wn_> the wmaster is for handling multi ssid
<h3sp4wn_> yeah my laptop has wlan0 + wmaster0 (and another ralink device I had also did)
<h3sp4wn_> this is intel 4965 (never used it yet)
<P2502> !bug 184976
<afflux> will intrepid ibex' short name be intrepid or ibex?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 184976 in ubuntu "Hardy: b43 driver not working (Upgrade from Gutsy)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184976
<sn0> a whopping 35K from cdimage today :) must be busy
<P2502> try spreader.yandex.net
<sn0> n1 P2502 , 10x quicker
<Assid> hey
<Assid> my systems acting realllly strange
<Assid> for some reason.. the drives dont come on the desktop anymore
<Assid> even like my usb storage etc
<Assid> err whats the keyboard shortcut for pasting in terminal ?
<sn0> ctrl+v / shift + insert
<sn0> hardly a hardy question though Assid
<Assid> hrmm
<heret1c> h'm- my new hd doesn't register in /dev. may the controller be broken?
<Assid> yeah i know.. my keyboards changed
<sn0> please ask support questions in #ubuntu , this channel is for hardy.
<Assid> trying to figure out what the old one was.. cause now i gotta see what im pressing till i get used to it
<heret1c> sn0> hd went bing testing hardy alpha 4.
<sn0> heret1c alpha 5 is out, could you try that please and see what happens?
<Assid> err.. i run hardy.. just forgot what it was.. you know when you do something soo much that you have no idea what exactly you you do anymore
<sn0> all the time Assid :)
<Assid> hence the question
<heret1c> sn0> bit tricky, not having a hd to put the iso on... 8)
<Assid> try changing the keyboard to something where the insert key is in the same line as the Function keys all of a sudden
<Assid> okay as of hardy issue.. my desktop doesnt show any of the mounts anymore
<heret1c> bbl
<scizzo-> Assid: runing KDE or GNOME version?
<Assid> gnome
<scizzo-> Assid: and the devices are mounted in df -h?
<Assid> yeah i just accessed it from nauutilis
<scizzo-> Assid: and they are showing in Nautilus normally?
<Assid> yep
<Assid> odd eh
<Assid> was working till this morning.
<scizzo-> Assid: what happens if you restart nautilus?
<Assid> nothing.. same  its there in nautilis
<scizzo-> Assid: that is killing the process running and restart it
<scizzo-> Assid: and you are sure you haven't told nautilus not to show in the desktop?
<Assid> nope
<Assid> as a matter of fact.. right now when i booted.. i saw nautilis going all wonky on me
<scizzo-> Assid: you have tried killing it and start it again?
<Assid> hold.. let me explain
<scizzo-> Assid: tried with a different user?
<scizzo-> Assid: you see there is a lot to test.. ;)
<Assid> when it starts,  i can see nautilis loading up (and showing in the avant dock). and trust me it went nuts opening a new one closing one. opening closing.. etc
<Assid> finally i geta  desktop, and i see nothing
<Assid> by which i mean no mounts
<scizzo-> avant *twiches*
<Assid> hehe
<scizzo-> well can you test to start it normally without avant with a different user?
<Assid> will be doing that.. first im trying to figure out if one of my debian boxes were compromised or what
<Assid> i see alot of transfer in there
<scizzo-> Assid: download iftop
<scizzo-> Assid: check in /var/log/auth.log to see success logins
<scizzo-> Assid: sorry you probably know all of it already
<Paladine> I have come across a major issue you guys might be interested in
<Assid> yeah.. iftop no.. didnt
<Paladine> I understand hardy is planned to be released with pulseaudio as the default sound daemon?
<scizzo-> Assid: iftop is mostly to see the transferrate and so on from the devices (eth0 etc)
<Assid> aah.. i used to use iptraf
<scizzo-> Paladine: seems like it yes
<scizzo-> Paladine: why?
<Assid> thing is.. i need to check my logs what went out so much
<Paladine> well you might be interested to know that I can't get a single softphone to work with pulseaudio running despite using the workarounds in asound.conf
<Paladine> I have tried kphone, ekiga and twinkle
<scizzo-> Paladine: hmm sound wise...you are sure that you are using a duplex soundcard also?
<Assid> okay well it definitely wasnt emails.. so no spammer attack
<Paladine> yes they work fine with pulseaudio not running
<scizzo-> Paladine: I think there is still problems with sound using 2 channels if the soundcard does not support it or something
<Assid> pulseaudio + vlc = bad idea
<h3sp4wn_> with pulseaudio running .asoundrc is not used
<h3sp4wn_> as far as I can see
<scizzo-> Paladine: since I have a old Live card set in my machine I have to disable the sound in the bios to actually getting it to work properly in Linux overall
<scizzo-> Paladine: so it all depends on the channels AFAIK
<Paladine> I am using a USB mic in my webcam
<Assid> compiz + kopete = bye bye X
<Paladine> works fine with pulseaudio disabled
<Paladine> but none of the softphones can access the device with pulse running
<scizzo-> Paladine: sounds like another soundserver is running
<scizzo-> Paladine: to be honest
<scizzo-> Paladine: ps -ef | grep asound
<scizzo-> Paladine: if asound is running at the same time as pulseaudio that might be the cause of the problem
<Paladine> sec have to restart pulse
<scizzo-> Paladine: since they are 2 different sound servers
<scizzo-> hmmmm I might be wrong here
<h3sp4wn_> what is asound ?
<h3sp4wn_> esd is really pulse emulating esd
<scizzo-> h3sp4wn_: yeah
<scizzo-> h3sp4wn_: like I said I might be wrong
<h3sp4wn_> I really think using pulse audio is the wrong way to go about things anyway
<Paladine> ps -ef | grep asound returns nothing at all
<scizzo-> Paladine: yeah I know
<h3sp4wn_> oss4 uses vmix and its kernel based and works really well
<scizzo-> Paladine: what kind of soundcard do you have?
<Paladine> I am using 2 cards
<scizzo-> Paladine: whot?
<Paladine> one for output and one for input
<Paladine> sec
<scizzo-> ummm then that is beyond me
<Paladine> I will pastebin sec
<scizzo-> 2 different cards sounds.....ummm strange
<h3sp4wn_> My usb audio appears as 2 cards to the os
<Paladine> http://www.pastebin.ca/915067
<scizzo-> h3sp4wn_: haven't checked much with pulseaudio only thing I know is about the channels that cards need to support for multiple sounds or something like that
<Paladine> ignore 3 it is a dummy
<Paladine> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/25406
<Paladine> you can find my default.pa and asound.conf in that launchpad answers thread
<Assid> okay  i need help finding out what went out
<h3sp4wn_> scizzo-: I don't know enough about it either - All i know is oss gives less hassle most of the time for anything non standard
<scizzo-> h3sp4wn_: true
<scizzo-> h3sp4wn_: alsa has worked good though
<scizzo-> h3sp4wn_: but not sure how pulseaudio works towards alsa really
<h3sp4wn_> dmix always gave poor quality output
<scizzo-> Paladine: ummmm.....well not really 100% sure about how it all works here.....however I would maybe try to only use one source for doing in/out sound to see if that actually works
<scizzo-> Assid: hard to know really.......syslog might have some info or messages?
<Paladine> scizzo, it isn't possible to do one source for in/out my webcam has no speakers and my main sound card has no mic hehe
<h3sp4wn_> but just adding more and more layers of stuff seems stupid to me
<Assid> from what i "can" see.. its uploaded via http
<Assid> my personal bandwith chart for http transfer is empty
<Assid> dont know if its cause of the software going nuts.. or what
<Paladine> scizzo, most people use the USB mic on their webcam I expect for VOIP
<Paladine> those that are not using a VOIP phone
<P2502> any reason for iftop to not work? its all zeroes here
<scizzo-> Paladine: I am mostly interested if the selftest in ekiga or something like that goes through without problems using only one source...however IIRC ekiga should recognize 2 sources.....
<Paladine> there is only 1 source
<scizzo-> P2502: looking at the right device?
<Paladine> source = input, I only have 1 input defined
<Paladine> I have 2 cards defined, only one is source
<P2502> scizzo-: ok it works with ppp0 but not with eth0 (which is ethernet card connected to ppp0 adsl modem)
<scizzo-> Paladine: well the question is really if you hear anything or you can't say anything with the devices you have added....?
<Paladine> no the software crashes as soon as it attempts to access the device
<Paladine> whether in test mode or on an incoming call
<Paladine> sec I am trying something with my default.pa
<scizzo-> P2502: I am not really a expert of the iftop program....I only knows it is good to check what is going on
<scizzo-> Paladine: hmmm
 * Assid cant find it
<P2502> i usually use netstat -punta to see what is connected
<martijn81> where is alpha5?
<h3sp4wn_> Would anyone say that Terminal (the link should link to the x-terminal-emulator alternative ?)
<P2502> martijn81: where it should be
<martijn81> P2502: it's not on the front page of kubuntu.org
<mphill> www.ubuntu.com/testing/
<P2502> martijn81: alphas not go to front page
<scizzo-> martijn81: probably has not been fixed for kubuntu just yet....
<jpatrick> P2502: they do
<mphill> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/hardy/alpha-5/
<martijn81> got it already, thanks guys :)
<mphill> anyone know if automatix releases the source?
<P2502> how to make monday 1st day of the week in gnome applet?
<scizzo-> mphill: isnt medibuntu the new way to use for those things?
<mphill> is that canonical sponsored?
<P2502> and how to use local time? in the past i edited rcS file, but not i'm not sure gnome obey it
<scizzo-> mphill: http://www.medibuntu.org/
<P2502> its just uses UTC no metter what
<mphill> scizzo-: thanks.
<P2502> i wonder why PCLinuxOS always on 1st place on distrowatch.com
<mphill> they cheat
<mphill> in my opinion
<h3sp4wn_> popular with people who change every 5 mins ?
<mphill> they are never ranked on any independent polls
<h3sp4wn_> they are pretty new user friendly
<Paladine> I know no-one who uses PCLinuxOS
<mphill> they are dropping fast on distrowatch too
<Paladine> although I have to say, if someone told me they used it I would probably remove them from my roladex
<mphill> which leads me to believe they stopped cheating
<mphill> even if you go to their channel there are like 40 people
<mphill> oh sorry, 33
<mphill> including me!
<P2502> lol
<mphill> #ubuntu has over 1000 everyday!
<mphill> debian has like 700 usually
<h3sp4wn_> its a much more useful livd cd
<Paladine> yeah but debian users are all called sid and I have heard they can be a little unstable ;)
<mphill> i don't think thats an argument for their rank on distrowatch though
<P2502> i dont like that openoffice is included in ubuntu livecd, waste
<P2502> of space
<mphill> P2502: that put all the fucking windows apps on too
<mphill> talk about a disservice
<h3sp4wn_> People mostly install from the alternative cd anyway though right ?
<mphill> i don't think so
<mphill> the default option is to get the live cd, so i think most regular users get that
<P2502> xubuntu dont have openoffice, it have abiword and gnumeric
<h3sp4wn_> hmmm when it was called the install cd I guess more people used it
<h3sp4wn_> But xubuntu has to fit on a 640mb cd
<mphill> people bitch about linux when the installer is not a  GUI, but for the record windows XP has that nasty blue installer they have had since windows 3.0
<h3sp4wn_> thats only the first bit
<mphill> still
<h3sp4wn_> dunno about the vista installer
<mphill> h3sp4wn_: its a full GUI
<P2502> i never used openoffice, and never used MS Office, i wrote all my essays in DOS Navigator
<P2502> too heavy
<P2502> long startup
<TheInfinity> essay -> latex ftw :)
<h3sp4wn_> Staroffice makes Openoffice just work better
<h3sp4wn_> (But its only free for solaris and windows)
<h3sp4wn_> dunno what they provide extra though looks almost the same until you come to trying to read some ms crap
<mphill> wine still segfaults :( I will make a 0.56 .deb and put it on my website
<P2502> 0.9.56 segfaults?
<mphill__> i didn't get 0.9.56 in the repos yet
<mphill__> wine-0.9.55 is still on my box
<P2502> i know, and you said "I will make a 0.56 .deb"
<mphill__> yes
<mphill__> once i compile it here in a few minutes
<P2502> ah ok
<mphill__> wine takes a little bit to compile
<P2502> how you make debs? checkinstall?
<mphill__> yep
<h3sp4wn_> yuck - why not just make a tarball and rpath it so it can live in /opt statically linking when necessary
<P2502> what software i may use to access DSLAM network?
<h3sp4wn_> What do you mean ?
<h3sp4wn_> Normally you admin such hardware with telnet or ssh
<P2502> btw Test ATM OAM F5 segment ping: fail
<dr-raku> hi; my intel integrated [laptop] wireless card doesn' work anymore; i just upgraded to hardy [alpha 5]; are there built modules for the new kernel [in hardy] for intel wlan cards? please help
<h3sp4wn_> Or the answer could be an adsl terminal adapter
<h3sp4wn_> strange question to ask ... Only the telco usually accesses the dslam directly
<mphill__> h3sp4wn_: with wine is wine the only binary that make install moves?
<P2502> h3sp4wn_: admin what? i want to access other computers services like smb or so in same DSLAM as me
<P2502> is it possible or dslam is not lan?
<h3sp4wn_> read what a dslam is
<P2502> already did
<P2502> well brief interlude
<heret1c> does update-manager -d work for alpha4 -> alpha5?
<dr-raku> my intel 3945abg wireless card doesn't work after upgraded to hardy alpha 5; it isn't listed in "restricted drivers" neither; what should i do?
<h3sp4wn_> P2502: afaik you cannot do what you want -
<P2502> h3sp4wn_: in my modem interface mentioned something called "DSL provider network", thats i want to have access to, not only internet
<h3sp4wn_> You could with jumpered phone lines run baseband over them though
<h3sp4wn_> Unless they have something setup wrong you shouldn't be able to get access to that
<dr-raku> can anybody help with info on intel 3945abg in hardy alpha 5?
<h3sp4wn_> what is wrong with it ? my 4965 works fine
<dr-raku> h3sp4wn_, i just upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04 alpha 5 and my wireless card doesn't show anywhere
<h3sp4wn_> Thats probably the issue (switching from the old driver with the daemon to the new mac80211 one)
<P2502> !bug 185470
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 185470 in linux "iwl3945 not functioning : microcode error" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185470
<dr-raku> h3sp4wn_, so it is a "no go" for me?
<dr-raku> can i make it work again?
<h3sp4wn_> Probably
<dr-raku> can i have your advice on this? what should i do? reinstall?
<schubiki> hello, how can i use german language in firefox 3?
<h3sp4wn_> I would guess there is someone in this channel who has had and fixed the same issue (that person is not me though as I installed alpha4 onto this laptop blank)
<schubiki> can nobody help me?
<schubiki> is there no way of adding language support to firefox manually?
<P2502> schubiki: well... it think language in FF should switch if you switch language of OS
<P2502> did you tried that?
<schubiki> allright, i just had to install http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/3.0b3/win32/xpi/de.xpi
<Mark_Milliman> So has Alpha 5 hit yet?
<heret1c> y
<Mark_Milliman> I haven't seen it through update manager.
<Cubitus> Hi, I have some problems with encrypted file systems and the alternate cd of hardy. If i want to create a encrypted file system, he says something like:" Cannot create file system, because I cannot delete data on device". Can somebody help me?
<heret1c> try adept
<Mark_Milliman> unless the updates came incrementally from alpha 4
<P2502> !release | Mark_Milliman
<ubotu> Mark_Milliman: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<P2502> mmm wrong command
<P2502> !update
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Mark_Milliman> I'm already on alpha 4 and want to get to alpha 5
<P2502> you already on alpha 5 congrats
<Mark_Milliman> so it was upgraded incrementally
<P2502> yes
<Mark_Milliman> me dumb
<Mark_Milliman> I have been using *nix for 20 years but the whole package management is new to me
<dr-raku> h3sp4wn_, thanks anyway; i'll wait for a patch for wlan
 * heret1c installs alpha 4 to his brand new hd
<tulio> hello... ich have installed ubuntu hard in virtual box and want to change the graphic-diver an the resolution. the way i used by ubuntu 7.10 (reconfigure xserver-xorg) dont run... what can i do?
<P2502> heret1c : is it beyond that point where it should die?
<P2502> installation
<P2502> nvm bad joke
<heret1c> p2502> 75%
<gnubie> Interesting, I installed kde on my gnome alpha 4 and I got KDE4. I d'ld,installed alpha5(gnome) and got kde 3.5 when I did a kde install
<P2502> heret1c: what speed you get?
<P2502> transfer rate
<heret1c> installing system...
<P2502> you may run test from livecd...
<P2502> well before starting installation probably
<heret1c> why?
<heret1c> brand new hd.
<P2502> to test if your problem with ide controller (?) fixed or not in hardy
<heret1c> brb,must get beer before roo late
<P2502> you said you was getting 3 mb/s
<P2502> or so
<P2502> tulio: to have advanced resolutions in guest OS in virtualbox you should install Add-on from virtualbox interface
<P2502> mmm probably you done that?
<tulio> i had installed the stuff after reboot there no changes
<Laney> bash-completion isn't installed by default any more? Why's this?
<P2502> tulio: is it your problem http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?t=3621 ?
<Assid> err brb
<tulio> no the additions are installed but how can i change the resolution... xorg is new and the old way isnt possible
<P2502> tulio: i think xorg.conf still may be used for overrides, but you should see resolution in change resolution applet, you also may test if you using vbox videodriver or not
<P2502> if its loaded lsmod
<P2502> sudo modprobe vboxvideo
<tulio> the applet fpr chabge the resoluion is empty...
<Solarion> what is needed in order to see trackpad config options in the mouse capplet?
<P2502> tulio: also you may find info in logs like dmesg, /var/log/Xorg.0.log ...
<Assid> hrmm.. im gonna have to make a new account and try this.. it seems crazy
<P2502> tulio:  also it is not clear what you mean: " (reconfigure xserver-xorg) dont run"
<P2502> it probably should describe what error is
<heret1c> wop
<P2502> world of padman?
<heret1c> /dev/sda:
<heret1c>  Timing cached reads:   616 MB in  2.00 seconds = 307.78 MB/sec
<heret1c>  Timing buffered disk reads:  148 MB in  3.06 seconds =  48.30 MB/sec
 * heret1c grins
<P2502> now use smartmontools to check load cycles
<heret1c> mysr w8 - apt's busy.
<Solarion> so, what triggers trackpad options in the mouse capplet"
<JDahl> I am tempted to upgrade to Heron to get a newer kernel and fixes for my laptop,  but there are 3 packages that are critical to me:  openafs,  latex and acroread.  Can anyone here comment on the current status of those packages in Heron? (I know that acroread is 3rd party software)
<P2502> you may check availabilty and version number at packages.ubuntu.com
<virtuelv> are there any problems reported with logging in to Hardy?
<virtuelv> a fresh install on a machine I have refuses to log users in, except in to failsafe gnome
<JDahl> P2502, yes,  but especially with openafs I would like to hear first hand experiences,  since it oftens fails to compile with brand new kernels
<Assid> hey
<heret1c> wee
<Assid> my profile somehow shows corrupted
<heret1c>  <- new hd
<Assid> i deleted all the .g* and still it doesnt work right
<Assid> the new profile i loaded i get the mounts and stuff to load correctly
<Assid> new profile as in new user
<Assid> anyone have any suggestions?
<heret1c> must restart, brb
<Assid> heret1c: wait wait
<Assid> :(
<coz_> ah oh
<Assid> i dont see the mounts on my desktop anymore. new user created gets it tho
<bullgard4> Is the following statement true: "/proc/acpi  is being removed soon - it's  considered deprecated in 2.6.24."?
<Assid> i even got rid of .nautilis
<Assid> anyone ?
 * Assid goes to try and fix this
<Solarion> dir
<Solarion> dnagit
<Enselic> My Xorg is using ridicious amounts of the CPU for no appearent reason. Any clues why this might be?
<MFen> i'm having problems with getting my network to come back to life after resume-from-suspend
<MFen> i'm using madwifi-ng drivers from a recent nightly
<MFen> i think i know the procedure that needs  to run.. but i don't know where to put it
<MFen> i've been typing manually "rmmod mod1 mod2; sudo iwpriv ath0 bgscan 0; modprobe mod2" and that usually does the trick
<MFen> but i don't want to have to *type* it .. i figure there must be some place to put hooks of this kind, any hints?
<InsClusoe> Hi everyone... I am running hardy alpha 4 on a toshiba portege tablet pc. Does ubuntu have support for stylus? I would like to use stylus to draw in GIMP. Any ideas?
<MFen> and in case anyone doesn't know that one, i'm having trouble with my mute key as well. sometimes mute decides to mute the alsa "Front" channel, and sometimes the "Master" channel.  when it mutes "Front", the only way to unmute is to manually run alsamixer. any hints there either?
<MFen> Enselic: you're probably not using an accelerated driver. what's your video card?
<Enselic> MFen: Intel, and this performance issue started recetnly, I've been using the same hardware without problems
<Enselic> except that my bluetooth also has stopped working after having worked, also that for no appearent reason. that was a months or so ago though
<MFen> Enselic: sure, but it's possible a recent change disabled your accelerated driver somehow :)
<Enselic> MFen: hmm I guess, yeah
<MFen> i don't know much about intels though
<Enselic> Intel have good open source support
<MFen> yeah, i figured
<Enselic> WPA wirless works flawlessly
<Enselic> (also Intel laptop stuff)
<MFen> check /etc/X11/xorg.conf and make sure there's something in there that looks like an intel driver?
<Assid> okay someone wanna help me please
<Assid> i deleted all my .g* files .. and .config file to no effect
<Assid> i cant get the mounts to launch up when i login (the way it used to). Also the startup has a few nautilis popping on and off
<Enselic> MFen: yep, driver is "intel", and it was last changed 5 months ago anyway :)
<Enselic> Assid: mounts are configured in /etc/fstab, not .g*
<Assid> Enselic: not if they arent in the /etc/fstab
<Assid> they are supposed to pop up on your desktop
<Assid> even if you put in a dvd/cd .. its supposed to pop on your desktop
<Assid> atm, none of that happens
<heret1c> yay
<P2502> Assid: i guess you should try fresh install of alpha 5
<P2502> or at lease livecd
<Assid> thats not the problem.. if i create a new user.. it works under that user fine
<P2502> at least
<moomo1> please add wine 0.9.56 to repostitory!!
<heret1c> 225 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       48
<Assid> so its not anything to do with alpha5/4
<moomo1> please fix so mouse fx shizzle plugin for compiz works
<P2502> Assid: i see
<Assid> its a userprofile gone haywire
<moomo1> when is alpha5 out?
<heret1c> ages ago
<Assid> heret1c: any idea on my issue ?
<heret1c> at least 7 hrs.
<Unksi> for about 18 hours already :P
<InsClusoe> Hi everyone... I am trying out hardy alpha 4 on a toshiba portege tablet pc. Does ubuntu have support for stylus? I would like to use stylus to draw in GIMP. Any ideas?
<heret1c> assid> botched account?
<Assid> yeah
<Assid> need to fix it
<Assid> any idea what/hjow ?
<Enselic> InsClusoe: Wacom tablets works nice afaik
<moomo1> i need alpha5, but when i type 'update-manager -d' it dont come, why?
<heret1c> what's wrong?
<Enselic> moomo1: you alrady have alpha5 then
<InsClusoe> Enselic: You mean, it works out of the box?
<Assid> nautilis doesnt load up my drives and stuff onto the desktop
<Unksi> moomo1: you only need to use normal apt-get dist-upgrade ;)
<moomo1> Enselics, oh strange, i dont remember installing it
<moomo1> unksi, oh
<Assid> also when the system boots.. nautilis shows up 1/2 a dozen times (im guessing its mounting the drives there)
<InsClusoe> Enselic: I am on live cd session now. Thought I will check everything's sorta ok before installing..
<Enselic> InsClusoe: I would think you need some configuration, but it should be easy to find information for that
<Unksi> if you use hardy, that is
<Enselic> moomo1: if you just keep updating your system, you will get the latest stuff of the Ubuntu development
<moomo1> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -- 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<moomo1> oh okie
<Assid> and no i didnt change the settings to NOT show on desktop. it just went off on its own
<moomo1> but the mouse fx thing in compiz dont work
<moomo1> please fix it
<InsClusoe> Enselic: Would be good if you can show me the direction. A link or two would be greatly appreciated.
<Enselic> InsClusoe: google.com
<Assid> heret1c: any idea?
<Enselic> wacom gimp
<Enselic> Assid: looked at settings in Nautilus?
<InsClusoe> Enselic: Thanks. I found a howto on ubuntuforums tutorials and tips section. Hope it works.
<heret1c> assid> I'm a kde  man - but I hazard it's a permissions issue.
<Assid> Enselic: i didnt change anything
<moomo1> hardy heron is a bit buggy, sometimes stuff crash
<Assid> Enselic: nevertheless i dont see anythingf ro that
<Assid> for that even
<Enselic> moomo1: that's why it is called "alpha" and "development version"
<Assid> heret1c: new user works perfect
<Assid> i dont want to have ato backup  my homedir everytime something stupid like this takes place
<heret1c> assid> erk. a groups issue then?
<moomo1> enselic, ya my Wine dont work, and not the "show mouse" plugin for compiz either, and i cant put refresh rate to 85 or 100 hz, so now its only 50 hz :(
<Assid> heret1c: nope why would this stop working on this user on its own
<heret1c> assid> must confess ignorance. ask cwillu when he arrives.
<P2502> ghost in the machine
<moomo1> for ubuntu to succeed in the market place, it needs to better support porno
<P2502> whats wrong with porno?
<moomo1> P2502: the media players doesnt have so good quality
<heret1c> p35> pauli syndrome? 8)
<Assid> bah
<moomo1> the playback is not so good, its not easy to skip in movies, and it doesnt always work
<Assid> will backup my user account and move it back
<moomo1> and quality isnt "smooth" it looks a big rough
<P2502> moomo1: try vlc
<moomo1> i have vlc
<P2502> work ok for me
<heret1c> moomoo1> what hdparm say?
<moomo1> and the post-processing isnt enabled by default, so by default the porno looks horrible
<Assid> i think i will just backup evertything and dump it back
<nerdygirl_ellie> Hello.
 * Assid needs to stop storing stuff in his homedir
 * heret1c dips hat at ellie
<QwertyM> Where else would one store stuff?
<Assid> err is there a nice little gui to setup software raid ?
<Assid> nerdygirl ?!!?
<P2502> nerdygirl_ellie: hows in kanzas?
<Assid> one in a million
<moomo1> yeah we should make society rules and a school that produces nerdygirls, just like the muslims do
<nerdygirl_ellie> Question::  I'm having issues with HH and Firefox, but I'm not sure who to bugticket.  It seems that I'm getting some display corruption if FF in random spots, which looks related to IMG tags resized by css.
<heret1c> assid> have a sep partition for /home?
<Assid> heret1c:  nah
<Assid> i kinda screwed up
<nerdygirl_ellie> The display corruption is an "echo" of the title bar and headers, and if FF isn't maximized, the windows underneath it.
<Assid> but i want only 20GB partitions for my mails and projects..
<heret1c> assid> sep home part is beneficial.
<Assid> i can resize the partitions right?
 * nerdygirl_ellie is in Tennessee.
 * nerdygirl_ellie has a separate home partition.
<Assid> heret1c: yeah i know.. but at present.. just want to raid mails and projects only
<heret1c> attagirl.
 * nerdygirl_ellie makes backups and isn't muslim. :)
<nerdygirl_ellie> Ok, that catches me up, what's new?
<P2502> nerdygirl_ellie: i has noticed white lines or dots or something when i start firefox, before firefox window show itself, but now its maybe gone
<Assid> ntfs is soo damn slow :(
<heret1c> ellie> a5?
<nerdygirl_ellie> You have your /home on ntfs?
<Assid> nope
<nerdygirl_ellie> Good.  The permissions would be "wacky".  Or nonexistent.
<Assid> backing up my profile/user dir onto a ntfs partition
<Assid> my account seems kinda messed up atm
<Assid> bbiab
<Assid> if i can
<nerdygirl_ellie> Assid: one sec.
<moomo1> i was about to say "what idiot users ntfs for /home", but then i thought... hey thats a good idea, then i can access my files from windows
<void^> there are ext2/ext3 drivers for windows, by the way
<nerdygirl_ellie> ... except it's going to eat your permissions, and you won't be able to chmod anything in your home directory executable. which would drive me absofrickinlutely nuts.
 * nerdygirl_ellie is a bash queen.
<P2502> nerdygirl_ellie: do you have hurricanes in Tennessee?
<nerdygirl_ellie> Yes.
<nerdygirl_ellie> Apparently they don't like tornadoes.
<nerdygirl_ellie> Whoops.
<nerdygirl_ellie> P2502: Tornadoes, not hurricanes.
<heret1c> >msg nerdygirl_ellie How's Ron Paul doing in T.? :)
<heret1c> drat
<moomo1> do anyone here use compiz and get pink dropshadow?
<moomo1> heret1c, when you talk to girls, dont start talk about politics
<nerdygirl_ellie> heret1c: afaik, he dropped out of the race.
<P2502> nerdygirl_ellie: like this? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Dszpics1.jpg
<heret1c> moo> gooshnargh.
<jpatrick> could we please take the offtopic talk to #ubuntu-offtopic
<P2502>  jpatrick: ok sorry
<moomo1> do anyone here use compiz and get pink dropshadow?
<burner> can anyone help me set nautilus back as the default file manager?  somehow thunar took over when I upgraded to hardy
 * nerdygirl_ellie causes people to slip ot. :)\
<mellery_> hello! just updated to hardy the other day
<moomo1> is tex broken in hardy?
<moomo1> when i open "hardware drivers" (restrcited) it ask me for password, before i open it, even if i dont want change anything, just look
<mellery_> Theres a transparent square in the lower middle of my screen that seems to appear randomly, i think its the screen brightness widget, how can i track down why its popping up, or make it stop?
<sofiankrt> is this the random chatter channel?
<moomo1> no
<moomo1> that is #ubuntu-social
<sofiankrt> which one is?
<moomo1> i think
<sofiankrt> ok, great
<sofiankrt> thanks
<jpatrick> !ot
<sofiankrt> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<sofiankrt> bye!
<s0u][ight> hi guys
<P2502> i would like to see comparison livecd vs dvd, what apps included in dvd
<P2502> does dvd ship with both gnome and kde?
<Kalpik> P2502, the DVD has extra packages from the repos.. so you dont have to download a lot
<Kalpik> but the install is same for both DVD and CS
<Kalpik> *CD
<moomo1> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/countdown <-- when does countdown for 8.04 hardy start?
<hath_thee_thou> can anybody tell me if there is a newer kde to be released in april or may 2008?
<moomo1> ask #kde
<moomo1> 3.5.9 is released and 4.0.1
<hath_thee_thou> some one told me of a nwer onr that will have a 3 yr support, but its not on kde site.....
<teprrr> hath_thee_thou, 3.5.9 was just released
<teprrr> and 4.0.2 will be released next month, don't know the exact date though
<hath_thee_thou> thats the one, can you link me please??
<teprrr> and no, kde doesn't provide anything like 3-year support
<teprrr> it's up to the distro to do that, if wanted so
<hath_thee_thou> has the problem " libraries "libpython2.5so" not found in paths,     been resolved yet??
<hath_thee_thou> can anyone tell me if this problem has been resolved yet??    -->>   Library files for "libpython2.5so" not found in paths
<mellery__> are windows supposed to jump to maximized if i try dragging them in hardy?
<s0u][ight> npoe
<mellery__> hmmm
<s0u][ight> what window decorator?
<mellery__> just gnome
<h3sp4wn_> I noticed that but didn't think it was a bad thing
<h3sp4wn_> I still don't see the point in compiz if it means I have to switch to the performance governor to get it working smooth
<mellery__> i'm also having problems with my cursor dragging tabs in gedit into their own windows, it gets stuck in drag mode it looks like, if its related
<h3sp4wn_> (and hence have the fans on full pelt all the time)
<s0u][ight> h3sp4wn_ i had no problems with compiz?
<s0u][ight> but they should include the compizconfig-settings-manager
<s0u][ight> u have to download it :|
<DanglyBits> how do i install the latest nvidia drivers for hardy?
<h3sp4wn_> s0u][ight: Its not as smooth as the normal window manager
<h3sp4wn_> (I have an nvidia quadro 1600m with 512MB so it aint the video card)
<s0u][ight> my intel doesn't show any bad things :s
<RoC_MasterMind> !nvidia > DanglyBits
<h3sp4wn_> Its fine if I stop powernowd
<DanglyBits> nvidia
<Andre_Gondim> when I use aptitude the tab completation does not works, there is something wrong?
<DanglyBits> if i try restricted drivers it does not give high screen res option nor allows monitor selection
<s0u][ight> i have bugs with my b43 driver (my interface has a weird name :| wlan0_rename ) i followed the hardy upgrade howto on the ubuntu forums but didn't help for the name
<h3sp4wn_> Andre_Gondim: running as root ?
<Andre_Gondim> h3sp4wn_, with sudo
<h3sp4wn_> Thats strange - are you using bash ?
<h3sp4wn_> try manually source /etc/bash_completion
<Andre_Gondim> h3sp4wn_,  source /etc/bash_completion.d/
<Andre_Gondim> bash: source: /etc/bash_completion.d/: é um diretório
<h3sp4wn_> no its the file in /etc/ you wnat to source
<h3sp4wn_> ls -l /etc/bash_completion
<h3sp4wn_> or just use zsh its completion is better anyway
<Andre_Gondim> h3sp4wn_, maybe source bash.bashrc, may i try?
<h3sp4wn_> . /etc/bash_completion
<h3sp4wn_> if that file doesn't exist the problem is the bash completion is not installed
<h3sp4wn_> but it is supposed to be part of bash
<Andre_Gondim> h3sp4wn_, but only does not work with aptitude to completation others command work
<h3sp4wn_> Its working for me here (with bash)
<Andre_Gondim> h3sp4wn_, let me reboot here..
<moomo1> i get pink dropshadows
<moomo1> in cmopiz
<moomo1> why?
<h3sp4wn_> installed some zomg ponies edition ?
<moomo1> no
<Paladine> magic pink maybe? issue with transparency
<forsaken> yey, firefox and rhythmbox can share sound again! :)
<h3sp4wn_> I have never had any sound from rhythmbox since installing hardy here
<Paladine> I bet I know why ;)
<h3sp4wn_> Because I use amarok anyway ?
<Paladine> no because of the alsa-plugins bug I have been trying to fix for the better part of 20 hours which makes things break if pulseaudio is running
<h3sp4wn_> I use oss4 on this box anyway
<h3sp4wn_> without pulse
<Paladine> in hardy?
<Paladine> I thought pulse was the sound daemon in hardy?
<h3sp4wn_> yep
<Paladine> you disabled it?
<h3sp4wn_> yep
<burner> my mic broke ever since I installed pulse in gutsy... it sucks my balls right now
<h3sp4wn_> don't need it with oss4
<h3sp4wn_> vmix handles it all in the kernel
<ffer> there should be a "watch this bug" or "I think this bug affects me too" option in launch pad =)
<h3sp4wn_> I just don't worry about it anything is fine (salsa emulates alsa for flash)(
<h3sp4wn_> there is a watch this bug isn't there
<h3sp4wn_> I think I could use oss4 with pulse as well but its not built against oss4 so its too much effort
<Paladine> burner, sounds like the same problem
<Paladine> if you diable pulseaudio you should be ok
<Paladine> disable too
<burner> how do I disable it?
<burner> uninstall it or just disable via some checkbox somewhere
<h3sp4wn_> I just moved it to /usr/bin/pulseaudio-disabled
<underwatercow> When I try running the 64bit live CD, it doesn't seem to want to display anything after the initial menu... anyone know why this is or what I can do to fix it?
<h3sp4wn_> try removing splash and quiet
<underwatercow> h3sp4wn_: will that help fix it? or just help identify the problem?
<h3sp4wn_> underwatercow: My laptop won't work at all with usplash
<h3sp4wn_> (it has a 1900x1200 screen that just goes black)
<underwatercow> h3sp4wn_: alright, let me try that
<Paladine> yeah same here
<Paladine> usplash won't work on 1920x1200
<h3sp4wn_> It could also tell you the answer (try  boot with noapic or irq=poll)
<underwatercow> h3sp4wn_, Paladine: why does the splash cause problems? I did try with noapic and irqpoll
<h3sp4wn_> I still think the best one is "IRQ 19: nobody cared"
<underwatercow> h3sp4wn_: what does that refer to?
<h3sp4wn_> I think you need irqpoll in that case
<Paladine> because it tries to resize the screen to 1280x1024 I think (iirc) and most 1920x1200 monitors only support 1920x1200 as their native res
<h3sp4wn_> Its a hack if you are going to do stuff like this you shouldn't hardcode anything
<underwatercow> What is the difference between the options "try without changing" and "install" on the livecd now?
<underwatercow> and on the options, it ends with quiet splash --.... does the -- do anything?
<h3sp4wn_> Don't think it makes a difference if its removed or not
<mikedep333> I'm trying to figure out weather hardy is using nv or nvidia. What is the command to see your X info from a graphical session?
<h3sp4wn_> mikedep333: does /proc/driver/nvidia/version exist ?
<h3sp4wn_> (If it doesn't its definately nv if it does it may or may not be nv)
<mikedep333> it doesn't exist, so it must be nv
<h3sp4wn_> system administration -> hardware drivers should be able to enable it
<mikedep333> I asked because restricted drivers manager is confused about whether I'm running nvidia or not
<underwatercow> h3sp4wn_: removing quiet and splash fixed it... it brought up gnome settings daemon error, but other than that seems ifne...
<mikedep333> ok, I loaded the package list off the server and now restricted drivers manager detects that it is not installed
<mikedep333> thx
<underwatercow> h3sp4wn_: what is the deal with the bird thing? is that the new artwork? I thought they went with the elephant skin...
<h3sp4wn_> mikedep333: try sudo update-pciids
<h3sp4wn_> underwatercow: No idea I use the ubuntustudio theme
<mikedep333> it's installing nvidia-glx-new now
<mikedep333> so I'll just let it go
<mikedep333> what's with the new synaptic repos menu?
<underwatercow> h3sp4wn_: ah... do you use ubuntu-studio? or just the theme?
<underwatercow> h3sp4wn_: thanks for your help btw
<h3sp4wn_> underwatercow: Just for the theme at the moment - too busy with other stuff
<h3sp4wn_> getting jackd working is alot less of a pita than it used to be though
<Duninho> Welcome everyone, yesterday someone here told me to boot instalation with all_generic_ide option so it will detect my cdrom, but it didnt again, a friend of mine told me to use the old drivers but i dont know whats the command for it, couse the problem is when it tries to use pata_sis
<Paladine> so when is Canonical gonna do a deal with Intervideo to include LinDVD with Ubuntu (like Dell do)
<h3sp4wn_> That won't happen will it if its a commercial product
<Paladine> *cough* cups**restricted drivers**cough*
<Paladine> LinDVD is not actually a commercial product
<Paladine> it is a proprietary product but it is not available for sale
<Paladine> only available under license to manufacturers
<h3sp4wn_> Then ubuntu wouldn't be freely redistributable
<h3sp4wn_> as you would have to have a license to redistribute lindvd
<Paladine> thats debateable, Dell seem to have no problems with it
<Paladine> you don't pay dell for ubuntu
<h3sp4wn_> You pay dell money and they give you ubuntu + extras
<Paladine> I didn't just build a 64bit .deb for lindvd about 12 hours ago either, thats just a nasty rumour *cough*
<h3sp4wn_> You have the source ?
<Paladine> no
<Paladine> but rpm + alien is your friend
<h3sp4wn_> I would rather have that sort of stuff in /opt
<moomo1> im only one who use compiz and get pink shadows?
<h3sp4wn_> I think the users of the ubuntu for women project may have them
<Paladine> hahahaha
<Paladine> dude that was so unCoC
<moomo1> lol
<Paladine> but still funny
<underwatercow> moomo1: I remember something was funky with the shadows... but I think mine were red...  Iforget
<moomo1> unCoC?
<Paladine> CoC = Code of Conduct
<moomo1> oh
<h3sp4wn_> http://ilovetallwoman.files.wordpress.com/2007/09/captura_da_tela-3.jpg
<h3sp4wn_> Its from a launchpad page so it does exist I think
<Paladine> yeah it exists
<Paladine> but I couldn't look at that all day
<Paladine> nay not even 5 minutes
<Paladine> I think even a blind person would have problems looking at that for more than 5 minutes
<Paladine> seriously it sounds like an issue with transparency
<h3sp4wn_> Does that satanic edition still exist ? I remember Mark shuttleworth commenting about it
<moomo1> lol
<moomo1> that was dumb, ubuntu christian edition lolz
<Paladine> I think it became a full blown distro
<Paladine> the satanic version
<Paladine> started out as a joke and became really popular iirc
<Assid> moomo1: you mean that backgorund lighting ?
<moomo1> oh
<Assid> yeahi get that as well
<h3sp4wn_> http://ubuntusatanic.org/
<Paladine> I remember jesux
<Paladine> from waaay back in the 90s
<Paladine> http://www.geocities.com/ResearchTriangle/Node/4081/
<h3sp4wn_> I was running freebsd for that period of time so I guess there was some devil influence
<Paladine> bit of Linux cult history for you there :)
<Paladine> it actually started out as a hoax, but if I remember correctly someone actually did build a source tree for it eventually
<Paladine> that page is rather funny though :)
<afflux> will hardy+1 shortname be intrepid or ibex?
<moomo1> Assid: maybe
<Assid> would like to get rid ofit frankly
<moomo1> assid, you have pink shadows too?
<Assid> yeha
<Assid> comes with human i think
<Paladine> chmod(1) accepts hexadecimal modes, such as 0x01B6  ;)
<moomo1> oh finaly someone else who get it too!!
<moomo1> assid, why are the shadows pink, shouldnt they be gray?
<Assid> no clue
<moomo1> assid, you can disable them in compizconfig settings manager, in "Window Decorator" plugin
<Assid> well thats the thing.. its on by default. and fixes itself with compiz
<Assid> err anyone know why the middle click of the mouse doesnt behave like an "auto scroll"
<Assid> and how to enable it
<moomo1> yeah, i wonder that too
<moomo1> i guess its cuz they use middle-click for strange stuff like drag-and-drop, menus, copy&paste, etc
<Assid> i had it.. beforei deleted my profile and made it again
<moomo1> i came from windows, so i expect it to be auto-scroll
<timing> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<timing> I have that card
<timing> and the Hardware drivers is saying i have a proprietary driver loaded
<moomo1> i have mouse with 5 buttons, 2 on side, i want them for browse forward/back like in windows, but linux they not like that :(
<timing> but ifconfig -a doesn't show a wlan0, or any other device next to eth0 and lo
<s0u][ight> timing, what driver are u using
<s0u][ight> atheros chipsets need madwifi
<timing> ohw
<timing> what's that?
<h3sp4wn_> yeah but whether you need trunk madwifi or not
<timing> shouldn't that be used automatically  ?
<s0u][ight> it a driver
<s0u][ight> normally yes but it is possible that it is not in ur ccase :s
<h3sp4wn_> Its not usual that ubuntu will use an svn version
<h3sp4wn_> if something like madwifi
<h3sp4wn_> s/if/of
<timing> so apt-get install madwifi-tools?
<timing> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-8-386 - Non-free Linux 2.6.24 modules on 386
<timing> or that one?
<s0u][ight> i have no clue perhaps ask in #madwifi
<h3sp4wn_> look at dmesg and - try modprobe ath_pci
<timing> okay, i'll go there
<h3sp4wn_> don't ask there without reading the wiki
<h3sp4wn_> and compiling the latest snapshot
<timing> hah aokay
<timing> thanks for the tip
<h3sp4wn_> (unless you want to be flamed or ignored)
<h3sp4wn_> Its not that difficult
<h3sp4wn_> I think I would go for - http://snapshots.madwifi.org/madwifi-dfs-current.tar.gz
<h3sp4wn_> dfs has some other fixes not merged into the trunk yet
<emet> !info wine
<ubotu> wine (source: wine): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.55-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 34871 kB, installed size 108000 kB
<s0u][ight> wine is nice :D got wow under wine :D
<h3sp4wn_> Can wine run pretty much anything these days ?
<emet> no
<Paladine> definitely no
<emet> I was checking if .56 was uploaded
<Paladine> most things requiring .net for a start
<h3sp4wn_> I used crossover office a few years ago and that was pretty good for what it supported
<h3sp4wn_> .net should work with mono though right ?
<h3sp4wn_> (theoretically)
<Paladine> if it doesn't need windows.forms
<Paladine> which most .net stuff does
<emet> Paladine, mono supports most of winodws forms
<h3sp4wn_> yeah but wine shouldn't concentrate on that
<moomo1> should i put 'Option "BackingStore" "True" in my xorg.conf ?
<Paladine> naaah the mono implimentation is still pretty tatty
<emet> you can also install wine for windows  under wine :o
<emet> err
<emet> mono for  windows
<h3sp4wn_> And does that help any ?
<h3sp4wn_> Can visual c++ express run under wine
<h3sp4wn_> (and currently downloadable version)
<h3sp4wn_> s/and/any
<Paladine> I avoid windows carp as much as is humanly possible so i wouldn't know
<s0u][ight> are there no linux alternatives?
<h3sp4wn_> There is tons of Linux alternatives but it doesn't change the fact that my project has to compile under that junk
<h3sp4wn_> (as that is what the person marking it uses)
<Paladine> h3sp4wn_, I had to do some c# crap last summer and -had- to use sharpdevelop (not the linux version)
<Paladine> man was a pissed
<Paladine> s/a/I
<h3sp4wn_> The annoying thing is this is C
<s0u][ight> lmao
<h3sp4wn_> (But he wants it to build under visual c++ and its no end of messing around)
<Paladine> coding in c# in windows in virtualbox just makes the entire process even more intolerable than doing it in windows natively
<Paladine> talk about -slow-
<s0u][ight> coding in a vm?
<Paladine> oh I had to do some prolog stuff also in a windows editor/pseudoIDE
<Paladine> just as bad
<Paladine> well yeah you think I am gonna install windows in anything other than a sandbox?
<Paladine> puhleeese
<s0u][ight> well i got a dual boot ;]
<Paladine> dual booting is like being bisexual
<Paladine> it is for people who can't make up their mind
 * Paladine ducks
<s0u][ight> naah i have a dualboot cuz of my father
<s0u][ight> he refuses to use linux
<Paladine> fortunately my father is dead, because if he was alived and tried to get me to install windows he would be soon be dead
<s0u][ight> lmao
<s0u][ight> well i'm 16 so my father is pretty young aswell
<s0u][ight> i think he's 37 or 38
<Paladine> I'm old
<h3sp4wn_> That doesn't necessarily follow
<s0u][ight> ur never too old for linux :D
<h3sp4wn_> My grandfather uses slackware
<Paladine> I been using Linux (and Unix before that) for almost 20 years
<s0u][ight> omg respect
<Paladine> so I feel old
<s0u][ight> i have slackware installed in a vm
<h3sp4wn_> I have used BSD/UNIX/Linux for ~ 10 years
<Andre_Gondim> h3sp4wn_, do you use aptitude?
<h3sp4wn_> Andre_Gondim: always
<Paladine> first system I ever used was vms
<Paladine> man that was hell
<Paladine> then sys v
<s0u][ight> what's the difference between apt-get and aptitude?
<Paladine> then sunOS (later known as solaris)
<Paladine> then slackware
<h3sp4wn_> First UNIX I ever used was IRIX
<Andre_Gondim> h3sp4wn_, I reinstalled Alpha 5, and the completation does not work =/
<[CroX]> Does anyone else have a problem with FF3's rendering? I'm getting some really weird errors, where the toolbar repeats itself as the background of the site(s) I'm visiting.
<s0u][ight> well i started easy ubuntu
<Andre_Gondim> s0u][ight, aptitude is more smart
<h3sp4wn_> Andre_Gondim: try switching to zsh
<h3sp4wn_> It definately works with zsh
<Andre_Gondim> h3sp4wn_, how may I do this?
<s0u][ight> then backtrack (based on slax ==> slackware)
<h3sp4wn_> sudo aptitude install zsh
<h3sp4wn_> chsh
<h3sp4wn_> /bin/zsh
<s0u][ight> gentoo and slackware etc. followed
<mellery> i keep getting this box appearing on my screen, can anyone help? http://img170.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotit3.png
<h3sp4wn_> then logout and backin and go thru the setup thing
<Paladine> I would rather pull my teeth out with MS Branded pliers than use gentoo hehe
<h3sp4wn_> You might want to install the zsh-lovers package
<h3sp4wn_> If you use paludis gentoo is pretty ok
<underwatercow> when I'm installing programs like kate now, am I supposed to install 'kate'? or 'kate-kde4'?
<Andre_Gondim> h3sp4wn_, with zsh everything works, but I really like the bash, is there anything I can do?
<h3sp4wn_> Dunno I don't use bash but you can with a little effort make zsh do anything you want
<Andre_Gondim> ok
<underwatercow> kate and kate-kde4 seem to be different versions...
<h3sp4wn_> http://grml.org/zsh/zsh-lovers.html
<h3sp4wn_> underwatercow: well the default is kde3 stil
<h3sp4wn_> l
<underwatercow> h3sp4wn_: so should I install kate? or kate-kde4? or does it matter?
<h3sp4wn_> Doesn't matter
<h3sp4wn_> Unless you are already using kde3 apps only
<h3sp4wn_> (then maybe the kde3 one makes sense so you don't load all the kde4 stuff for just one app)
<underwatercow> h3sp4wn_: I have a fresh install of ubuntu alpha 5
<underwatercow> h3sp4wn_: will kde4 be default in 8.04?
<h3sp4wn_> underwatercow: no
<jussi01> Any updates that are broken at the moment? anything I should avoid?
<Paladine> women with itchy loins?
<jpatrick> ...
<DanaG> Ugh, way off-topic, and inappropriate, too.
<DanaG> Here's a valid issue I have:  bug 190934
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 190934 in libgnomekbd "[hardy] keyboard modifiers randomly forgotten" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190934
<DanaG> It's a rather severe PITA (pain in ... ...).
<jussi01> hmmm ouch
<Paladine> softphones donut work either
<Paladine> and several other apps which get broken by alsa's pulseaudio plugin
<jussi01> Paladine: my skype is working fine atm
<Paladine> skype is the exception
<Paladine> but since I don't want to use a softphone which has a feds backdoor hardcoded into it, I don't use skype
<h3sp4wn_> Can you not just get a softphone that plugs into the network
<h3sp4wn_> and run asterisk somewhere and avoid the problem
<DanaG> Odd: I keep finding a random "xmp:-" file on my desktop with random images.
<Paladine> h3sp4wn_, nope not if you are using pulseaudio
<h3sp4wn_> Why ? if the phone is a discrete piece of hardware
<h3sp4wn_> (perhaps running embedded Linux)
<h3sp4wn_> It means you don't need to care about your desktop/laptop
<DanaG> Ekiga doesn't work?
<DanaG> Wengo doesn't work?
<Paladine> if it is standalone sure, but if it is just a usb softphone (basically USB audio) and you use a client (such as ekiga) you got no chance
<Paladine> I have spent the last 20odd hours trying to get it to work with help from the pulseaudio and the ekiga guys
<Paladine> its proper busted
<h3sp4wn_> Yeah we have different definitions of softphone then (mine is anything that has a general purpose cpu)
<h3sp4wn_> a mips or arm etc etc
<Paladine> a softphone is simply any software or device capable of making/receiving sip calls
<DanaG> None of my friends even use softphone apps.  :(
<h3sp4wn_> I think you could have a device that could make sip calls in hardware
<DanaG> DD-WRT router supports some sort of VoIP thingy (perhaps asterisk).  What's the purpose of that?
<Paladine> DD-WRT is asterisk afaik (or a flavour of it)
<h3sp4wn_> I think there is just about enough power to run an end point
<mikedep333> I know there are routers with built-in vonage support
<h3sp4wn_> But running the main server on that is suidide
<mikedep333> you might need an optional phone port on that or whatever
<h3sp4wn_> *suicide
<mikedep333> it might also be to give priority to VoIP traffic over other traffic
<Paladine> h3sp4wn_, single line asterisk server can use quite modest hardware
<h3sp4wn_> Paladine: 16MB ram mips with 4mb of storage ?
<h3sp4wn_> where exactly would the voicemail go
<Paladine> the voicemail is stored on your voip suppliers server
<Paladine> at least thats how most of them work
<Paladine> skype/vonage/sipgate etc
<Paladine> all store voicemail on their own servers
<h3sp4wn_> You can run all of that yourself
<Paladine> yes you can, but you don't have to
<Paladine> I think the way things like BT's home hub etc work (vonage examples too) is they just have an FXS/FXO port to deal with the connection tfrom POTS and then forward to their own servers over braodband
<DanaG> ekiga: pcm_params.c:2351: sndrv_pcm_hw_params: Assertion `err >= 0' failed.
<DanaG> Aborted (core dumped)
<Paladine> ding ding
<Paladine> told ya :)
<DanaG> Used to work in Gusty... or at least it didn't core dump.
<Paladine> no do pkill pulseaudio
<Paladine> and try again
<Paladine> nope doesn't work in gutsy, thats what I am using atm
<DanaG> I know I've pulse'd Ekiga one time, but I don't remember how.
<Paladine> gutsy doesn't have pulseaudio as the default sound daemon
<Paladine> so unless you have pulseaudio installed it works
<Paladine> hardy on the other hand does have pulseaudio as the default sound daemon
<Paladine> so most softphones (and lots of other things) = epic fail in default hardy setup
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-plugins/+bug/112948
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 112948 in alsa-lib "Ekiga hangs when using pulseaudio" [Unknown,In progress]
<Paladine> can you get aplay to work?
<silent> The requested URL /releases/hardy/alpha-4/ was not found on this server.
<h3sp4wn_> use alpha 5
<DanaG> aplay works for me with pulse.
<silent> cash
<Paladine> just using aplay whatever.wav
<Paladine> or do you have to use the +D arg?
<Paladine> -D whatever
<DanaG> I have done asoundconf set-pulseaudio
<Paladine> aye so have I
<Paladine> but aplay still donut work
<Paladine> exactly the same error
<Paladine> works when I kill pulse though :)
<DanaG> Works fine for the login wav for me, though.
<h3sp4wn_> Try oss4 with pulse
<DanaG> Playing WAVE '/media/XP/DVD-Audio/03 -- Jeff Trott - No Substitute .wav' : Signed 24 bit Little Endian in 3bytes, Rate 96000 Hz, Channels 6
<DanaG> aplay: set_params:901: Sample format non available
<h3sp4wn_> http://developer.opensound.com/sources/
<DanaG> I tried it, and PulseAudio wouldn't even use it.
<DanaG> Plus, the mixer controls were severely confusticating (yes, misspelled on purpose).
<h3sp4wn_> I think its simple to use you have to rebuild pulseaudio though
<silent> does hardy have any really incredible new features?
<h3sp4wn_> and make sure it uses the right soundcard.h
<DanaG> "Right soundcard.h"?
<h3sp4wn_> well there are multiple versions of soundcard.h
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and I'd be using two cards with it: HDA and Audigy.
<h3sp4wn_> from the old kernel oss implimentation and oss4
<[CroX]> Pidgin requires something called "msgfmt" to be built. Anyone know what package I should install for that?
<h3sp4wn_> hda is brilliant with it - I haven't used an audigy for a long time
<h3sp4wn_> usb ones should work fine
<h3sp4wn_> what is confusing ossmix or ossxmix
<DanaG> ossxmix.
<DanaG> I use two sound cards exactly for the purpose of using the awesomeness of pulseaudio.
<Paladine> does oss4 run as a module or do I have to rebuild my kernel and reboot?
<Paladine> I use pulseaudio cos I am too cheap to buy speakers for my media server
<h3sp4wn_> I choose sound quality and being as transparant as possible
<h3sp4wn_> over gimmicks
<h3sp4wn_> Paladine: It runs as a module
<[CroX]> Found it. It was "msgfmt", for reference.
<DanaG> I'd hardly call sending different apps to different speakers a "gimmick".
<DanaG> It lets me play music to offboard speakers, while leaving most stuff with onboard speakers.
<DanaG> That way I can mute annoying things easily.
<aguitel> how works hardy?
<h3sp4wn_> I just have a visual bell
<h3sp4wn_> and music going to the speakers and the onboard audio disabled
<h3sp4wn_> well muted
<Paladine> pulseaudio is more environmentally friendly
<h3sp4wn_> Its a solution to a non existant problem
<h3sp4wn_> and adds another layer
<DanaG> I like using onboard audio.  My IM buddy notification sounds go there, too.
<Paladine> 1 set of speakers <> near infinite number of systems
<DanaG> And the "clone" thingy is useful for watching stuff with friends.
<Paladine> speakers sue power
<Paladine> ergo pulseaudio is more environmentally friendly
<Paladine> s/sue/use
<h3sp4wn_> You can send stuff to different speakers without pulseaudio
<Paladine> over a network?
<Paladine> with what?
<h3sp4wn_> I can do that with NX
<h3sp4wn_> But I ment just locally
<Paladine> my media server is not "local"
<Paladine> it is only 2 foot away from local but it still isn't local
<h3sp4wn_> My NX server is a vps on another continent
<Assid> err anyuoneknow any client for vpn connection over pptp ?
<h3sp4wn_> poptop ?(or is that the server)
<Paladine> its also horribly inefficient as a sound server
<Paladine> NX is designed for x forwarding iirc?
<Paladine> so thats a huge waste of bandwidth for just audio
<h3sp4wn_> Its like citrix its pretty decent for both
<Assid> h3sp4wn_: server
<Paladine> assid, openvpn?
<h3sp4wn_> Paladine: I don't use it for just audio but I guess I could
<Assid> Paladine: pptp !
<Paladine> assid, thats why I used a question mark
<Adys> Is it hard to downgrade from ubuntu 8.04 back to 7.10?
<Adys> I got a 7.10 install atm, and Im thinking about testing the 8.04, was waiting for the sound problems to be fixed
<Assid> oh
<Assid> well i need pptp
<h3sp4wn_> what does apt-cache search pptp say
<h3sp4wn_> looks like - networkmanager-pptp
<h3sp4wn_> or pptp-linux
<Jewfro-Macabbi> anyone else have gnome go wonky?
<tino> wonky?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> right click doesn't function properly
<Jewfro-Macabbi> icons on the toolbar will not launch
<Jewfro-Macabbi> log out doesn't work
<h3sp4wn_> Sure its not a compiz issue not a gnome one
<Jewfro-Macabbi> ah
<tino> hmm, yes, more or less
<hydrogen> probably because of your nickname.
<Jewfro-Macabbi> what? my nickname? nor really relevant
<Jewfro-Macabbi> is there a way to fix it - remove or disable compiz?
<tino> i'm reinstalling to see what package upgrade caused it.
<h3sp4wn_> You should be able to just select none form the appearance window thing
<Jewfro-Macabbi> I already had - I don't care for the fancy effects
<h3sp4wn_> Yeah well I don't think its a compiz issue then
<Jewfro-Macabbi> that's right - I changed my graphics card - uninstalled/re-installed the nvidia driver
<Jewfro-Macabbi> before the problem occured
<tino> I had just done an apha5 install, and after the first upgrade, it showed problems
<Jewfro-Macabbi> w/gnome?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> it's only in gnome - I'm in fluxbox w/no issues
<jsav> hey
<Jewfro-Macabbi> shalom
<jsav> woo, my dad's jewish. thats pretty cool
<Jewfro-Macabbi> lol
<jsav> lol
<jsav> hey all, im interested in testing pre-release versions of ubuntu. do I have to run the beta versions from an actual hard drive, or can I boot from a flash drive?
<h3sp4wn_> You can setup the livecd to boot of a flash drive
<h3sp4wn_> I did that with alpha4 as I didn't have a cd drive to hand
<Lukasz> hey people I need help upgrading to HardyHeron from Ubuntu
<Assid> isnt sudoers more secure than just letting users su - ?
<h3sp4wn_> Assid: No
<Assid> no?!
<Assid> why not
<h3sp4wn_> Why would it be
<jpatrick> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Assid> right but in general
<Assid> whats better/safer ?
<Lukasz> I have problems On Ubuntu/Gutsy with fglrx freezing and people say that HardyHeron is fine with fglrx
<h3sp4wn_> If they can get physical access then you are fscked anyway
<h3sp4wn_> with su they need 2 passwords - sudo only one
<Assid> hrmm
<h3sp4wn_> There is advantages and disadvantages to each ...
<Lukasz> I know that HardyHeron can like crash from time to time since its beta
<Lukasz> So what should I do?
<h3sp4wn_> What should anyone do ? whatever you want
<Lukasz> I found upgrade thing
<Lukasz> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades#head-e7f287c730b93116f89de7ea7e05efbe95fa6dd1
<Lukasz> Its in the title topic :)
<h3sp4wn_> +1
<Jewfro-Macabbi> Lukasz, it's still a bit buggy - but mostly useable
<Lukasz> Jewfro-Macabbi Is it possible to play games and chat msn webcam?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> Lukasz, I've had no problems w/most games - I don't use a webcam though - but if kopete, or amsn is working It should also
<Lukasz> thnx I only need like for games and webcam chat
<Lukasz> Should I update server Jewfro-Macabbi? on hardyHeron?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> Lukasz, you mean point your sources.list to hardy? I used the upgrade cd - so not sure how that works
<Lukasz> brb
<Jewfro-Macabbi> Can't you also just apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Lukasz> Im back Jewfro-Macabbi
<Assid> err.. firefox 's gone nuts
<Jewfro-Macabbi> Lukasz, hey
<Lukasz> Where can I get the download of HardyHeron Jewfro-Macabbi
<h3sp4wn_> Is there satanic ubuntu isos for alpha 5
<Jewfro-Macabbi> Lukasz, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Lukasz> Thank You Jewfro-Macabbi :)
<Jewfro-Macabbi> Lukasz, you are welcome
<Lukasz> Jewfro-Macabbi, I need a tutorial for Ati fglrx for HardyHeron
<Jewfro-Macabbi> Lukasz, you can find all the guides for installing particulars in the ubuntu wiki
<Lukasz> I would like the Visual Effects to work as well Jewfro-Macabbi
<Lukasz> ok thnx Jewfro-Macabbi
<Lukasz> :)
<Jewfro-Macabbi> Lukasz, but I think now days you just click 'enable driver", and that's about it
<Lukasz> In Ubuntu Gutsy viusla effects don't work that way
<Lukasz> So is HardyHeron gonna be free Jewfro-Macabbi ?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> that's just enabling the driver - the effects are in compiz
<Jewfro-Macabbi> free?
<Lukasz> I hope you won't have to buy HardyHeron
<Jewfro-Macabbi> oh no no
<Lukasz> Like no trail or something like that
<Lukasz> ok :)
<Lukasz> That saves me a lot of time knowing Visual effects work and fglrs ain't freezing
<Jewfro-Macabbi> I'll warn you though - gnome is a bit buggy in hardy right now
<Lukasz> ok hehe I live
<Lukasz> Im getting the i386 one
<Lukasz> Shoud be less buggy
<Jewfro-Macabbi> oh that's what I'm running - it's still buggy :)
<Lukasz> I have amd athlon by the way
<Lukasz> When is it going to be released Jewfro-Macabbi ?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> april I think
<Lukasz> nice
<Lukasz> Im gonna test it for sure
<Lukasz> Where canI post bugs Jewfro-Macabbi ?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> launchpad - but it comes w/bug report software - if something crashes it gives the option to send the crash report
<Lukasz> Im having trouble finding fglrx Alpha 5
<Jewfro-Macabbi> what - just fglxr is the ati driver - not the name of the upgrade cd
<Jewfro-Macabbi> you install that after
<Lukasz> yes Jewfro-Macabbi the fglrx is the driver
<Lukasz> I also hope can use Control center for Ati Radeon 200 Intergrated/Motherboard Jewfro-Macabbi
<Jewfro-Macabbi> I dunno about that - I don't think it's quite the same as the windows version
<Lukasz> Ubuntu/Gutsy works that way
<Lukasz> Linux edition
<Jewfro-Macabbi> I still wouldn't know - I'm nvidia
<Lukasz> oki
<Lukasz> the link you gave me for HardyHeron is that alpha %?
<Lukasz> the link you gave me for HardyHeron is that alpha 5?*
<Jewfro-Macabbi> it's the latest build - so I guess
<Lukasz> oki :)
<Lukasz> Is there a better mirror Jewfro-Macabbi ?
<J-_> Will the Intel GMA X3100 GL960 work in hardy?
<Lukasz> I found this http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hardy/alpha-5/
<Jewfro-Macabbi> Lukasz, that looks good to - maybe that's what you want
<Lukasz> Jewfro-Macabbi, I use the torrent link
<Lukasz> Cause http is slow
<Jewfro-Macabbi> either works - well I'm off - I've the flu I'm going back to bed - good luck
<Lukasz> thnx Jewfro-Macabbi :)
<Lukasz> I will work on it toomarow :)
<nblracer> hey when will kubuntu hardy 5 with kde be relased
<nblracer> i ment to say kde 4
<nblracer> with
<jpatrick> nblracer: there already is a KDE4 CD
<nblracer> alpah 5?
<jpatrick> nblracer: they're seperate CDs
<nblracer> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-kde4/daily-live/
<jpatrick> yeah that
<nblracer> its not in there
<nblracer> look at the struchture of kde 3, there is a release dir.
<nblracer> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/hardy/alpha-5/
<jpatrick> oh, right, there'll only dailys for KDE4
<nblracer> so is that the same?
<Rincewind> hi. I just installed hardy and now I can't use aptitude or apt-get. I am behind a proxy. I found a bug regarding this on launchpad but no infos how to solve this. Is there a known workaround?
<nblracer> like what is the diffrence between hardy 5 releases of kubuntu 3 and a daily
<underwatercow> Can someone please help me? I'm trying to get java working on web pages in 64 bit hardy and I don't seem to be having any luck
<underwatercow> I installed the sun-java6-jre/jdk and icedtea-java7-jre/jdk, and the best I can get a gray box on a web site for java apps
<h3sp4wn_> Broken for me here as well
<h3sp4wn_> (And I think everyone I was told yesterday)
<underwatercow> should the sun-java6-jdk and jre work in 64 bit?
<Unksi> works at least in sid with netbeans, havent tested on hardy yet
<h3sp4wn_> They do but there is no plugin
<Unksi> though, java6 doesnt have plugin
<underwatercow> h3sp4wn_, Unksi: is there any way to fix that?
<h3sp4wn_> I dunno I am going to just get a 32 bit firefox
<underwatercow> h3sp4wn_: how hard is that to do?
<h3sp4wn_> dunnno how I will handle needing a 32 bit gcc-3.3 base though
<h3sp4wn_> Its documented but I dunno whether I would use those methods
<underwatercow> Why is there no plugin?
<Unksi> underwatercow: the gray box? icedtea has plugin, but no idea how to get it work
<underwatercow> Unksi: I installed icedtea and that's when it gave me the gray box
<h3sp4wn_> well sane operating systems (solaris) only use 64 bit where it matters (i.e not for the browser)
<underwatercow> Unksi: think it has anytihng to do with firefox 3?
<Unksi> no idea
<Unksi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/icedtea-java7/+bug/177514
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 177514 in icedtea-java7 "firefox 64-bit IcedTea java not working." [Medium,Confirmed]
<Unksi> theres a bug report for that
<h3sp4wn_> I usually get the java plugin working by default I dunno of anything I use that actually needs it though
<h3sp4wn_> except the java ssh client I have
<h3sp4wn_> (that runs from a webpage)
<underwatercow> stupid bugs
<underwatercow> looks like there might be a way to turn it into a deb and install it?
<h3sp4wn_> I would just set it up in /opt its all statically linked so shouldn't matter
<h3sp4wn_> the question is do I want firefox 3 or 2 or granparadiso 3.0b4 or trunk
<hydrogen> opera.
<h3sp4wn_> Could do I still need the 32 bit java though
<h3sp4wn_> I guess I would need the static linked opera
<Assid> err whats safer rsa/dsa?
<nemo> *sigh* I miss having wine
<h3sp4wn_> Assid: rsa
<Amaranth> nemo: my wine works perfectly :)
<Amaranth> not sure what the bug with the package is but i used that package to build my own patched version (needed for a game I play) and it works fine
<underwatercow> My wine doesn't work wither
<underwatercow> either*
<underwatercow> :(
<Kuni> So I've found an issue with Hardy. I have no way to describe, no logs of it, no information of what causes it, other than the symptoms. While annoying it doesn't bug me that much, but I thought I'd let y'all know about it. Every now and then, everything just stops. Period. It's a lot like what happens when linux runs out of RAM, except that my swap is untouched and my ram usage is always less than 50%. Like I said, I have no idea what cau
<Kuni> ses it.
<nemo> Amaranth: I don't really use it enough to bother with that.
<nemo> Amaranth: I wish someone would push out a patched version...
<Amaranth> nemo: Well, it's a weekend
<ompaul> Kuni, did you try sshing in from a remote box?
<nemo> Amaranth: has been about a week
<nemo> Amaranth: actually maybe more. 2 ?
<Kuni> ompaul: heh, nope. Never done that in my life.
<Amaranth> No, I think it has only been a week
<nemo> Kuni: do you use a virtual machine?
<Kuni> nemo: nope.
<nemo> Kuni: also, does the system respond to magic sysrq?
<Kuni> magic sysrq?
<nemo> hmmm.
<Amaranth> Either way, we also just had the alpha 5 release so the repos was in a 'slushy' state
<nemo> Kuni: look into it.
<Amaranth> meaning mostly frozen :)
<ompaul> Kuni, sudo apt-get install openssh-server  << do this and see if you can access it from another machine
<nemo> Kuni: can you ssh into it?
<Amaranth> and now it's a weekend
<nemo> heh
<nemo> Kuni: thing to isolate is, is X freezing, or is it a kernel panic
<nemo> Kuni: and is it magic sysrq responsive if the latter. and can you get a dump and did anything get logged beforehand and what are your settings...
<Amaranth> Kuni: nvidia?
<Kuni> well, I don't think it's x. ctrl+alt+f(1-6) does nothing, nor does ctrl-alt-backspace
<Kuni> Yes, nvidia
<nemo> Kuni: you might want to also see if there is a report on your hardware that will force something like disabling ACPI or similar
<Amaranth> Kuni: Aren't driver bugs awesome?
<Kuni> heh, it's a driver bug?
<nemo> Amaranth: ah. well. that's an easy one to test :)
<nemo> stop using nvidia :)
<Amaranth> You'll more than likely only see it when compiz is running
<Amaranth> So of course compiz get blamed
<Amaranth> What happens is compiz gets stuck in an infinite loop so your screen stops updating and your mouse and keyboard are locked
<Kuni> that would explain it
<Amaranth> But I've had this a couple times and it always gets stuck calling something in the X server or at some random point where it's not really possible for it to be stuck
<Kuni> well at least it's already a known bug
<nanonyme> tried ssh'ing in from another computer and killing X server, btw?
<Amaranth> alt-sysrq-k will kill your X server
<nanonyme> ah
<Amaranth> assuming it's just X/compiz stuck and not the whole system
<nanonyme> (so there *was* a better way. nice)
<Kuni> problem with sshing is that I don't exactly have access to any other system (well, my roommate could help, but he went home for the weekend).
<Amaranth> sometimes nvidia will take down the whole system either right then or when you kill the X server
<Amaranth> this actually happened to me last night, when I killed the X server I ended up with most of my vista wallpaper on the screen and it died
<Amaranth> my last boot into vista was a week and 3 restarts ago
<Kuni> lol
<Kuni> wtf?
<Amaranth> i guess it was still in VRAM
<Amaranth> this is a laptop and even though i have shut it down in that time once i never pulled the battery
<Kuni> That's pretty impressive actually
<h3sp4wn_> Not had one problem with this quadro (I guess you really do pay for the fact its tested)
<Amaranth> there is another fun bug with nvidia 7xxx series cards (mobile and desktop) and dual core processors
<Kuni> well that's me
<Amaranth> 20,000 wakeups per second and sluggish 3D, completely randomly
<Kuni> GeForce Go 7900GS and a Core 2 Duo
<Amaranth> unless you lock your CPU into one speed (lowest or highest)
<Amaranth> if you let it do freq scaling this bug happens
<Amaranth> the fix is not to restart but completely power off the system
<Amaranth> you could also turn one core off but then 3D is still jerky
<Amaranth> and then there is the fun blinking
<Kuni> oh I have another one (I don't know if I've seen it in hardy yet but it happened in gutsy alot)
<Amaranth> which happens if you let the GPU do freq scaling
<Amaranth> the fix for that is to switch to VT 1 then switch back to X
<Kuni> video is all pink and full of lines. I know that's an nvidia bug, too. Dunno if there's a fix yet
<Amaranth> pretty sure the 169 driver fixed that one
<Kuni> good
<Kuni> cause it was annoying in gutsy
<Amaranth> yeah, although it was random
<Amaranth> but once it happened you had to restart X
<Kuni> not even that worked for me
<Kuni> I had to reboot
<Amaranth> but then sometimes when it got into the state restarting X would lock the system
<Amaranth> I hope nouveau gets something I can run compiz on soon
<Kuni> nouveau?
<Amaranth> I can already play openarena with full 3d acceleration using nouveau but it is of course buggy
<Amaranth> nouveau is an open source driver for nvidia cards
<Kuni> heh
<Amaranth> right now they have 2D acceleration for every card from NV04 to NV40 (7xxx series)
<Amaranth> along with randr 1.2 support, etc
<Kuni> we're lucky enough to have a company that makes drivers for linux, but we still need to make our own. :)
<Amaranth> and experimental 3D acceleration for NV40 cards
<Amaranth> we're making our own for ati too
<Amaranth> but they're helping us there
<Kuni> i know
<Kuni> well,
<Amaranth> apparently they assume we'll never reach the performance of fglrx
<Kuni> they don't make their own for linux, do they?
<Amaranth> they do
<h3sp4wn_> And at the end of all that XiG's drivers will still be the best
<Kuni> oh
<h3sp4wn_> (More interesting to see what they do with the specs than anyone else imho)
<Amaranth> XiG?
<h3sp4wn_> They have had the best ati drivers for decades
<h3sp4wn_> http://www.xig.com/
<Amaranth> Those guys that bought a license to get access to the X Consortium then decided they had better start making money and closed off all their stuff?
<h3sp4wn_> (but they won't do anything without specs)
<Amaranth> ah, yep, that's then
<Amaranth> They started out as guys working on open source stuff but in order to get the X Consortium to listen to them they had to buy into in as a company
<h3sp4wn_> The fact still remains they make vastly better drivers than anyone else
<Amaranth> h3sp4wn_: This I doubt
<Amaranth> That'd be Intel
<Kuni> hehehe
<Kuni> Intel makes ATI drivers? :P
<Amaranth> hahahha
<Amaranth> The XiG guys only make drivers for the R100 and R200 cards
<h3sp4wn_> Amaranth: Nah intel still uses xorg
<Kuni> Cause I coulda sworn they hated AMD...
<Amaranth> Which ATI gave us specs for long ago
<h3sp4wn_> Yes but they wouldn't give specs to anyone for anything more recent
<Amaranth> Yeah, I guarantee they don't do better than us there
<Amaranth> Because if they don't do anything without specs then they don't have Hyper-Z support
<h3sp4wn_> ?
<h3sp4wn_> Have you compared the things its like completely different hardware
<Amaranth> Hyper-Z is crucial to getting good performance out of those cards because they have such low bandwidth
<nanonyme> i've been hearing rumours that the AMD cards they'll be at some point releasing would be open-spec'd though
<Amaranth> and with gallium we're going to have drivers that blow everyone else out of the water
<Amaranth> nvidia, amd, whatever intel does on vista
<h3sp4wn_> Never happened before ever
<Amaranth> won't stand a chance
<h3sp4wn_> (for those ati cards with specs) - no reason to think its likely to happen now
<Amaranth> gallium uses LLVM to optimize shaders on the fly
<Amaranth> so you can write really crappy shaders and LLVM will still make them really fast
<Kuni> I sure hope that happens. Because I'd love to say that gaming on a linux box has better graphics than windows.
<Amaranth> and tuned specifically for your card
<Amaranth> and, as i'm sure you know, basically everything is shaders these days
<Kuni> "You say linux is bad for gaming? Take THIS"
<h3sp4wn_> "everything ?"
<h3sp4wn_> Most of what I care about is just opengl
<Amaranth> h3sp4wn_: the R600 (Radeon HD) doesn't even had special 2D hardware
<Kuni> h3sp4wn_: yup! even models and textures are really just shaders in disguise now.
<Amaranth> it's all the 3D engine
<Amaranth> Kuni: haha, you know what i mean
<Amaranth> that's data
<Kuni> I know I know
<Kuni> I love being a smartass though.
<Amaranth> h3sp4wn_: and afaik on the R600 the fixed function stuff (regular OpenGL commands) will have to be implemented using the shader engine
<Amaranth> have you seen OpenGL 3?
<Kuni> No, but I've seen the fiasco that was DX10.
<Kuni> (so far)
<tino> Found itah, it was xserver-xorg-video-ati version 1:6.8.0.1 that was giving
<Amaranth> heh, same kind of thing
<tino> troubles
<tino> 1:6.7.197 is fine
<h3sp4wn_> I am more interested in using this gpu as a co processor
<h3sp4wn_> If such as cadence can offload stuff to that and make my simulations faster then its worthwhile
<h3sp4wn_> underwatercow: you can just put firefox into /opt and java 32 bit (use the .bin) you need LIBXCB_ALLOW_SLOPPY_LOCK=1 in /etc/environment or java won't work
#ubuntu+1 2008-02-24
<CorruptTerrorist> anyone here used wubi to install 8.04?
<CorruptTerrorist> as wubi downloads the x64 image instead of the x86
<CorruptTerrorist> should i install the x64 or the x86 if i have an intel q6600 quad core?
<h3sp4wn_> Upto you
<CorruptTerrorist> but wubi downloads the x64
<CorruptTerrorist> can i get past it just by downloading the 32bit and placing it in the same folder?
<h3sp4wn_> try it
<Amaranth> CorruptTerrorist: why does it matter?
<Amaranth> CorruptTerrorist: wubi is not supposed to be a permanent environment, just for playing with for a couple weeks
<Amaranth> and you have flash and java support
<Amaranth> the only thing i can think of you lose out on is skype but there are ways to get that too
<h3sp4wn_> There is no working java plugin as of yesterday
<CorruptTerrorist> ?
<h3sp4wn_> (Simple to just use a 32 bit firefox)
<h3sp4wn_> actually not as simple as it should be
<CorruptTerrorist> but can i just download the 32 bit iso?
<wastrel> java
<CorruptTerrorist> is wubi on the alpha 5 cd?
<ethana3> i think so, yes
<Kuni> hey everybody, I've got a problem! :)
<Kuni> Seems after using headphones, I no longer have stereo sound.
<Kuni> only the right speaker works both on my laptop and on my headphones. After multiple reboots, too.
<Kuni> wow
<Kuni> muting and then unmuting fixed it
<Kuni> nevermind! :)
<sn0> is there somewhere where the older alphas are kept? i want to install something pre-alpha 5 to confirm a bug report
<sn0> if anyone else has experienced this, there used to be a launcher icon on the top bar to launch firefox, after upgrading an earlier alpha the icon changed to a launcher icon, which now gives an error as per bug 194927
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194927 in ubuntu "Error: Could not launch application: Not a launchable item" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194927
<wastrel> sn0: i got that iirc
<wastrel> gone now though, and i didn't think anything about it
<sn0> wastrel you experience the same ?
<wastrel> i did yes but i forget when, and what the error was
<sn0> it might have been alpha 4, im not 100% sure, but i cannot find a download for alpha 4
<sn0> i just deleted an earlier iso today too :<
<wastrel> i just run hardy i haven't been in "testing" mode
<zero-9376> is there any way to stop hardy automatically placing 'shortcuts' for shares i access as if i had used the connect to server dialog
<sn0> it was actually tracker that reminded me, i noticed it doesn't take mouse focus when you click on the tracker icon
<Laney> sn0: Do you mean bug 193902?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 193902 in firefox-3.0 "[Hardy alpha5] Firefox launcher is broken (on the top menu)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193902
<sn0> Laney that looks like it!
<zero-9376> i access many computers during a day but they are most often not the same ones, im hoping there is a gconf key associated with this behaviour
<Laney> It was on the alpha 5 release notes ;)
<wastrel> what's tracker
<sn0> Laney that explains firefox, something must have changed as in bug 194927 a similar problem remains on the livecd with the gparted being launched from the menu
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194927 in ubuntu "Error: Could not launch application: Not a launchable item" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194927
<zero-9376> anyone know anything about this, i like to keep my desktop sparse with just my drives and regular folders i dont want these network folders popping up there every time i connect to a different computer
<Laney> sn0: I'd guess they are separate, but I don't know enough about the LiveCD to be sure. It just looks like a problem with the su-to-root program.
<sn0> ok Laney that makes sense for me, thanks
<sn0> wastrel traker is the program that index's your hard disk and files
<wastrel> beagle
<sn0> beagle was replaced some time ago, some releases ago maybe
<wastrel> i don't pay attention to those things
<sn0> Laney any chance you know where to download old alphas ? :) would be useful to know
<Laney> sn0: I'm not sure... Perhaps you could find an old torrent somewhere. I think they're deleted from the mirrors once superseded
<Laney> sn0: Yeah, there's a torrent on mininova :)
<sn0> the internet updates so quick these days that its hard to find older files, pity archive.org doesn't archive isos :)
<Laney> You probably want to verify the md5sum somehow though...
<sn0> indeed
<DanaG> I get the same right-channel-only thing after suspend and resume.  Twiddling 'mute' does fix it.
<BaD_CrC> i wonder what the issue is here. i'm running hardy and i don't know if it's a nautilus or ntfs-3g thing, or even a possibility of both, but even on a Intel C2Q Q6600 running x86 version, i get all 4 cores maxed out at 100% and the system becomes very sluggish when copying or moving files between ntfs and ext3 drives.
<sn0> BaD_CrC have you tried copying files without using ntfs-3g and just mounted with ntfs instead?
<BaD_CrC> when i 'move' files it needs delete permissions and the regular ntfs driver wont be nice to me like that.
<sn0> well you mention copy too, so it may show where the problem stems from
<BaD_CrC> delete=write=!ntfs -> ntfs-3g
<Laney> Well you can try using cp to eliminiate (or not) nautilus
<Laney> I do see the same slowness using nautilus though :(
<BaD_CrC> 5915 john      20   0  162m  76m  28m S   20  99.0 120:31.24 nautilus
<BaD_CrC> 29825 root      20   0  3944 1236  652 S    4  99.0  23:27.11 mount.ntfs-3g
<sn0> ouch, is it only in hardy BaD_CrC ?
<BaD_CrC> just kinda annoying that when doing weekly backups it brings my system to its knees
<Laney> Nah, Gutsy too
<BaD_CrC> sn0: i haven't tried it in gutsy or on my debian/sid box
<BaD_CrC> i'll play with it on the debian/sid box when i go back to work on monday
<DanaG> ntfs-3g has always been painful when I've used it.
<DanaG> It only uses a lot of one core, though -- it leaves my other one free.
<sn0> compared to captive-ntfs ntfs-3g has been a dream for me personally
<BaD_CrC> it'd be nice if they'd focus more on the ntfs writing abilities and just incorporate it directly into the kernel tree
<BaD_CrC> it'd probably have to be a restricted-module though :(
<BaD_CrC> i'm gonna reboot and try something. :P wish me luck.
<Meow> i get an error each time i boot the installation
<Meow> The installation has failed. Logs have been saved in: /ubuntu/installation-logs.zip.
<nomasteryoda> wow
<nomasteryoda> nice to see seahorse is installed by default on hardy
<nomasteryoda> that puppy makes keys so simple
<CorruptTerrorist> any help?
<wastrel> seahorse and puppy
<CorruptTerrorist> can anyone help me?
<nomasteryoda> with?
<nomasteryoda> the question is what?
<CorruptTerrorist> The installation has failed. Logs have been saved in: /ubuntu/installation-logs.zip.
<nomasteryoda> ah
<CorruptTerrorist> but i can't find it
<nomasteryoda> i've not had such happen...
<nomasteryoda> oh
<CorruptTerrorist> i'm using wubi btw
<nomasteryoda> wait, maybe its in /home/ubuntu/
<nomasteryoda> ah
<nomasteryoda> if you are in windows... maybe hidden under your local settings folder
<CorruptTerrorist> which would be where?
<nomasteryoda> if the installer behaves like a normal windows program
<CorruptTerrorist> it boots itself
<nomasteryoda> right
<nomasteryoda> the installer starts in windows, makes an image for ubuntu on your system... a single file
<nomasteryoda> and adds the boot parts to the windows boot loader
<CorruptTerrorist> yep
<DanaG> Here's what I need: a WUBI that can install to a partition.
<DanaG> i.e. I want instlux, but all that that site offers is Dapper.
<CorruptTerrorist> i'll try to get the log... brb
<heret1c> 'lo
<DanaG> WTF?
<heret1c> wot.
<DanaG> I just had all my input devices freeze for about 30 seconds... but my panel was still showing stuff animated (such as the tracker icon).
<DanaG> psmouse.c: Wheel Mouse at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost synchronization, throwing 2 bytes away.
<DanaG> Oh great, and now all my touchpad settings have all been lost, since apparently my touchpad is no longer a touchpad.
<heret1c> alpha 5?
<DanaG> I'm using whatever's on the repos.  I don't install specific alphas; I just dist-upgrade.
<heret1c> likeliest a bug in x, don't u think? what dmesg say?
<DanaG> Synaptics driver lost sync... got gigantic packet!
<DanaG> in xorg log.
<DanaG> viva la ctrl-alt-backspace.
<heret1c> <fx> rousing cheer
<heret1c> wonder if I've found a bug my lappy has a physically broken display, so I use an external monitor. jave put a card beneath the screen so that it presses the "screen lid closed" button. so integral display shows, but it shouldn't.
<heret1c> not very important, but annoying.
<ethana3> my ISP is evil
<ethana3> can transmission use the highest, most powerful level of encryption possible?
<heret1c> where are you?
<ethana3> alaska
<ethana3> Clearw¡re
<heret1c> Ah
<ethana3> so until i move somewhere were i can get service from copowi
<heret1c> what u mean by encryption? ssl?
<ethana3> man, they might even block encrypted traffic
<ethana3> uh
<ethana3> it's like RC4 or something
<ethana3> yeah, RC4
<heret1c> use tor?
<ethana3> uh
<heret1c> the onion router
<ethana3> i don't want to mess with tor if i can help it
<ethana3> azureus can do RC4
<ethana3> is it true that transmission cannot?
<heret1c> tcp/ip?
<ethana3> bittorent over TCP/IP
<ethana3> well
<ethana3> i don't /think/ it's UDP
<heret1c> google around
<heret1c> or clusty.
<heret1c> wwwclustycom - best search engine imo
<ethana3> ope, no bitcomet for linux
<ethana3> If transmission would auto-detect ISP evilness and use any level of encryption needed automatically, it'd be awesome
<ethana3> i think it's very nice, simple, and well integrated..
<ethana3> ..so it'd be great if /I/ didn't even have to worry about it
<silent_> Hardy seems a bit sluggish
<heret1c> hdparm?
<infinitycircuit> did the hardy updates break sudo autocomplete for anyone?
<Pici> I'm using zsh, so... I don't know :/
<heret1c> nope.
<infinitycircuit> Pici, i've never been able to get sudo tab completion to work in zsh on any distro...if you can explain how you did that i'd love to switch over :)
<silent_> what's up with the multitudes of free music on magnatune?
<Pici> infinitycircuit: I didn't do anything special.
<DanaG> Sudo tab-completion has ALWAYS been broken for me.
<DanaG> (I use bash.)
<silent_> DanaG: that's weird
<DanaG> At least, I think it's always been broken for me.
<ethana3> silent_: what?
<ethana3> i use jamendo
<ethana3> magnatune only for sampling via amarok
<silent_> ethana3: are these things stores... or are they freely released music?
<ethana3> magnatune is a store
<ethana3> jamendo is Free music
<ethana3> as Ubuntu is Free software
<silent_> aye
<silent_> why can I listen to music on magnatune?
<ethana3> jamendo has over seven thousand albums
<silent_> without paying cash
<ethana3> because they Are Not Evil
<silent_> -_-" Please explain
<ethana3> i think they can explain better than myself
<ethana3> www.magnatune.com
<silent_> listen all you want
<silent_> good enough for me
<silent_> if I find something I like and I want to download it... there are other ways
<ethana3> silent_: they acted in good faith, be sure not to betray it
<ethana3> silent_: if you want Free music that does not already exist, create it
<ethana3> the next major version of amarok brings jamendo integration
<infinitycircuit> Pici, thanks for the tip it's all working out of the box with zsh
<Pici> infinitycircuit: sure thing :)
<ethana3> wait, does hardy use a different shell than gutsy?
<Andre_Gondim> infinitycircuit, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=bash+completation&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=
<DanaG> *segfault*
<DanaG> *segfault
<Pici> yikes
<DanaG> Don't you just love Flash?
<ethana3> Andre_Gondim: never before would i have recommended pastebin for the transmission of a hyperlink
<Andre_Gondim> ethana3, just one link with the bug in Hardy Bash
<ethana3> ;)
<ethana3> so we haven't moved to zsh?
<ethana3> i don't know what all the different shells are good for...
<ethana3> i know we use dash for script files
<DanaG> gaack, keyboard stuckage again.
<DanaG> bug 190934
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 190934 in libgnomekbd "[hardy] keyboard modifiers randomly forgotten" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190934
<silent_> ethana3: creating good music requires substantial amounts of psychoactive drugs. I'm not sure I'm up to the task
<ethana3> silent_: we need software to do it
<ethana3> silent_: a good creation suite should create art with three clicks, a random number generator, and a rating system
<silent_> getting a hold of the software had been no problem, but finding acid and 2 pounds of weed was no easy task at 6:30 on a friday night in hollywood
<Pici> !o4o
<ubotu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu+1. Controversial topics, which always turn into flamewars: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, removing of oneself from the planet (except by space or time travel) are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy) - Thanks.
<silent_> movies being an exception, sorry for not quoting
 * heret1c dons his tinfoil hat
<ethana3> man, i wonder how hard it'd be to find a bumper sticker to break all of those
<ethana3> meh, not enough room
<ethana3> ^_^
<DanaG> o4o?  What does that stand for?
<credible> !-o4o
<ubotu> o4o is <alias> offtopic4offtopic - added by LjL on 2006-12-21 03:36:09
<ethana3> ...so where do i go to discuss politics, drugs, and suicide??
<ethana3> windows user groups
<heret1c> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ethana3> oh, nevermind-- that was two things, offtopic and offensive stuff; different
<ethana3> i digress
<ethana3> i'm going to see if alpha5 livecd can handle my machine properly...
<DanaG> I really like the Heron wallpaper.
<heret1c> octopussyish. :)
<DanaG> I actually wish it were a bit brighter.
<heret1c> gimpit.
<DanaG> I tried color-picking from it to match my theme to it, but it made it darker than I like.
<telexicon> yea its an excellent background
<silent_> it's pretty funky
<silent_> but I'm colourblind, so I probably don't have as much appreciation for it
<DanaG> Well, it's mostly red and orange, and I don't think there's a red-orange colorblindness, is there?
<DanaG> Red, orange, and yellow.
<DanaG> With some white and grey, too.
<nDuff> Is it intentional that /dev/vg01 is 0700 rather than 0755? It seems silly to have permissions on the /dev/<vg> directory be tighter than those on /dev/mapper.
<nDuff> (also... anyone know offhand the udev rule responsible for creating that?)
<heret1c> reset time.
<Adys> ouch; can anyone try something not very safe? Open System -> Sound; Switch Sound Playback to ESD; click test; attempt to click OK (should just freeze there); then try killall gnome-sound-pro and watch the OS die more or less?
<P2502> when i kill frozen game, i often get frozen X
<P2502> mmm is it possible to run 2 X copies? one for work and one for games, so i will not loose data
<infinitycircuit> P2502, check out xserver-xephyr
<zero-9376> is there a way to stop hardy automatically creating desktop icons for the network shares that i access
<zero-9376> using alpha5
<infinitycircuit> zero-9376, are you using kubuntu or ubuntu? since it's trivially easy in kde but i don't know about gnome
<zero-9376> no using gnome
<zero-9376> im hoping there is/will be a gconf key or something
<zero-9376> its placing a desktop icon as though i had used the connect to server option, which is actually why i dont use that option
<zero-9376> funnily enough that option doesn't appear in the places menu anymore
<zero-9376> and the associated panel applet doesn't work because nautilus-connect-server is not available
<P2502> infinitycircuit: thanks, but how to run it?
<infinitycircuit> for example, to start kde4 in a new xsession you would type
<infinitycircuit> To avoid having to start a second X server for a full session install xserver-xephyr and run Xephyr :1 then  and run /usr/lib/kde4/bin/startkde in the Xerphyr xterm.
<P2502> ok it run in a windows, but nothing here, just gray screen, no xterm
<P2502> in a window
<P2502> same with xnest, and with closing them i get "XIO:  fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server ":0.0" after 229 requests (229 known processed) with 0 events remaining."
<P2502> maybe this is mean something
<infinitycircuit> hm sorry but i can't help you there
<jgoss> P2502: you said a window with a grey background comes up right
<P2502> yes
<P2502> with mouse pointer looked like cross
<jgoss> in a terminal with that window still opened type, export DISPLAY=:1
<jgoss> then type the command of the game you wish to run, it should open up in that window
<vinicius_> i've just update to ubuntu 8.04, and that simply made mt wireless connection disappear in my laptop, if I turn on the computer with the wireless antenna button ON, it works, if not, does not works.... how can I fix this?
<P2502> jgoss: AUDIT: Sun Feb 24 12:08:20 2008: 8277 Xephyr: client 1 rejected from local host (uid 0)
<P2502> and game says "Sys_Error: GLimp_Init() - could not load OpenGL subsystem"
<asdrubal> is 2.6.24-9 out yet?
<bardyr> !info linux-image-2.6.24.9
<ubotu> Package linux-image-2.6.24.9 does not exist in hardy
<bardyr> !info linux-image-generic
<ubotu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.24.8.8 (hardy), package size 25 kB, installed size 52 kB
<bardyr> asdrubal, guess not
<asdrubal> !info linux-image-2.6.24-9
<ubotu> Package linux-image-2.6.24-9 does not exist in hardy
<asdrubal> !info linux-image-2.6.24-8
<ubotu> Package linux-image-2.6.24-8 does not exist in hardy
<asdrubal> gee
<asdrubal> I guess 8 isn't out either?
<asdrubal> oh .8
<asdrubal> oops
<infinitycircuit> !info linux-image-2.6.24-8-generic
<infinitycircuit> you need to get the name right
<P2502> jgoss: ok nvm about previous error, i found explanation, and now apps can run like gedit, but game not, is OpenGL games supposed to work inside Xephyr?
<vinicius_> anyone can help me with the wireless issue?
<Pici> !info linux
<ubotu> linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.24.8.8 (hardy), package size 25 kB, installed size 52 kB
<jgoss> P2502: i never tried it before, perhaps running it with Xephyr :1 -extension GLX may help.
<P2502> (12:14:25) asdrubal: is 2.6.24-9 out yet?   --- why it should? 2.6.24-8 is already based on latest released kernel 2.6.24.2
<asdrubal> 2.6.24-8 has a broken cx88-alsa
<asdrubal> so I can't get sound with my pcHDTV 5500
<asdrubal> I'm stuck using 2.6.24-4
<P2502> is it known bug?
<asdrubal> how can I find out
<P2502> launchpad.net
<bardyr> P2502, actually the ubuntu git tree is at version 2.6.24-10.16
<P2502> ok then
<asdrubal> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+bugs?field.searchtext=cx88-alsa&search=Search+Bug+Reports&field.scope=all&field.scope.target=
<vinicius_> ???
<asdrubal> bug confirmed but not fixed yet
<silent_> I'll be banned in like 2 seconds
<asdrubal> so i guess I'll just wait
<silent_> how's it goin
<bardyr> asdrubal, you could try to build the ubuntu kernel git tree
<asdrubal> bardyr, I find it very difficult to build modules with ubuntu
<asdrubal> lirc never builds for me
<asdrubal> lirc is a known PITA though
<asdrubal> otherwise I would probably be running a custom kernel right now
<asdrubal>  Ben Collins wrote on 2008-02-20: (permalink)
<asdrubal> We'll be discussing this bug at the Kernel Team Spring next week.
<asdrubal> Ubuntu updates alsa without updating kernel headers or the subsystems that use alsa like v4l
<asdrubal> so it's now a critical bug I guess
<heret1c> 'morning
<Assid> not really
<heret1c> assid> BERY early morning, then? 8)
<Assid> 1 of my boxes got owned
<heret1c> ?
<Assid> owned/rooted..!
<heret1c> chkrootkit?
<Assid> dont know what that guy used
<Assid> personally i think its come in through the ftp
<Assid> http://assid.pastebin.com/d2083a62e
<heret1c> we don't have any tools to hinder that, do we?
<Assid> personally i dont know how the guy got in
<heret1c> zxept making iptables tight as a wozzit.
<Assid> its a virtualhosting box
<Assid> cant iptables ftp
<heret1c> shame there isn't sygate-like functionality in firestarter
<heret1c> !bug monitor display
<heret1c> ubotu monitor display
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about monitor display - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<naught101> has anyone else noticed the open office toolbars missing their icons?
 * heret1c tempts fate by observing that alpha5 runs pretty smoothly -)
<heret1c> cd /
<heret1c> cd tmp
<heret1c> ls
<heret1c> pssss
<Assid> smooth.. well not 100%
<Assid> it killed my profile remember
<Assid> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/194978
<Assid> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/194998
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194998 in ubuntu "Main menu creating application does not allow you to browse the path of a manually edited location" [Undecided,New]
<P2502> many glitches
<heret1c> some oldlike newly installed sw failing to register in the k-menu.
<heret1c> one should think update--menus didit, but it doesn'y
<P2502> did you run installer with sudo?
<P2502> or you installing from repo?
<heret1c> å2502 synaptic. yes, it won't install anything unless.
<heret1c> p
<heret1c> install from repo, yes
<P2502> i tried alpha 5 of kubuntu and my sound died after 1st reboot
<P2502> not sure what it was
<pwuertz> hi... got a question about a specific package... python-matplotlib
<pwuertz> in hardy its conflicting with numpy, pulling in gcc3, python2.4, tcl/tk....
<heret1c> works fine here.
<pwuertz> when compiling matplotlib from the source.. none of the stated problems above occur...
<heret1c> last to p25
<P2502> ya
<heret1c> oh - kappfinder
 * heret1c looks sheepish
<P2502> pwuertz: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+bugs?field.searchtext=python-matplotlib&search=Search+Bug+Reports&field.scope=all&field.scope.target=
<pwuertz> P2502: i don't see any bug report related to the problem
<P2502> well you probably should make a new one then
<pwuertz> so why did you paste that link?
<P2502> because this is appropriate site and some problems with your package have been already reported
<P2502> specifically dependencies issues also
<P2502> pwuertz: well if you dont like my answer you may wait for another one to answer, if it will even happen
<pwuertz> P2502: it's not like that... I just feel patronized
 * h3sp4wn wonders why someone would use that when we have octave and scilab
 * Tronic uses C++ for mathematics (usually)
<pwuertz> h3sp4wn: octave and scilab are replacements for numpy / scipy / matplotlib ?
<h3sp4wn> replacements for matlab
<h3sp4wn> Tronic: So you can impliment i.e a fft quickly in c++ ?
<Tronic> h3sp4wn: Yes, and I have.
<Tronic> Wait a sec.
<Tronic> h3sp4wn: http://rafb.net/p/JZloA671.html
<Tronic> Usage: 	m_fft = da::fft<FFT_P>(m_buf.begin(), m_window);
<Tronic> da::fft<P>(data, window) takes P (the size of FFT, 2^P), data (iterator to sample data, has to be reals in this version, IIRC) and the window (iterator to windowing factors).
<Tronic> Returns a vector of complex numbers.
<h3sp4wn> Tronic: Interesting
<Tronic> There is also a "raw" FFT available, that will take complex numbers and that does not use windowing.
<Tronic> (or rather, uses rectangular window)
<DB44> is hardy dumping ipw3945 ?
<pwuertz> h3sp4wn: ok.. but I was looking for some solution involving python ^^
<pwuertz> h3sp4wn: numpy/scipy/matplotlib is the way to go then...
<DB44> how can i merge something from debian unstable ?
<DB44> i need the iwlwifi firmwaer package ?
<heret1c> alien?
<h3sp4wn> Why do you need that ?
<DB44> me ?
<DB44> because my wifi isn't working well with WPA protected networks
<h3sp4wn> Mine just worked
<DB44> mine doesn't
<nanonyme> DB44, which wifi card?
<h3sp4wn> What makes you think its a firmware issue
<DB44> ipw3945
<DB44> i dont know
<DB44> but my sound card wasn't working, and i've manually d/led latest alsa and compiled it to get it to work
<DB44> so maybe this will have an effect as well
<DB44> the network manager never connects, and the wicd connects only sometimes (mostly not)
<h3sp4wn> So why not just build the out of tree iwlwifi
<h3sp4wn> with the right firmware and see if it works first
<DB44> i tried, it didn't work
<DB44> something about compatible or so
<DB44> you are talking about http://intellinuxwireless.org/iwlwifi/downloads/iwlwifi-1.2.0.tgz ?
<h3sp4wn> Yep
<DB44> make compaints
<DB44> sec
<heret1c> convert and install rpm and other packages
<heret1c> Alien allows you to convert LSB, Red Hat, Stampede and Slackware Packages
<heret1c> into Debian packages, which can be installed with dpkg.
<h3sp4wn> But its already a debian package
<DB44> why not use  http://packages.debian.org/sid/all/firmware-iwlwifi/download ?
<heret1c> right.
<DB44> ahh, i need to d/l the kenrel sourcre to compile that .tar.gz
<DB44> so i rather used a pre-made noe
<h3sp4wn> If you cannot even build the http://intellinuxwireless.org/iwlwifi/downloads/iwlwifi-1.2.0.tgz
<DB44> so is it ok to try out that deb pack?
<h3sp4wn> because of using a patched kernel
<DB44> i'm using the default 7.10 kernel
<h3sp4wn> then the chances of just installing that firmware doing anything is very low
<h3sp4wn> well this is the 8.04 channel
<DB44> the kernel itself seems to have the iwl support already
<h3sp4wn> which includes iwl
<DB44> the 7.10 includes the iwl as well
<DB44> just not the firmware
<h3sp4wn> No idea about 7.10
<DB44> welp, i'll try some experiment and see
<h3sp4wn> You might have to blacklist the one that uses the userspace daemon
<DB44> yeah i know
<h3sp4wn> Does the 4965 support n always or sometimes just b/g ?
<h3sp4wn> (never hardly messed with this yet)
<DB44> ahh, cool
<DB44> the 7.10 seems to even have this package builtin 1
<DB44> guess i wont be needed to install anything, just modify the blacklists
<heret1c> !bug system menu
<heret1c> ubotu bug system menu
<DB44> welp, gonna disconnect, i'll try to report back :)
 * heret1c tips hat at doc
<CorruptTerrorist> urm, peoblem with the wubi installer
<dr-raku> hi; has anybody experienced failures writting large [nearly 4.3GB in size] dvd images with brasero and/or nautilus? is it any reported bug on this? [i couldn't find anything in launchpad/brasero regarding this]
<CorruptTerrorist> the wubi installer gets to 100% of making the image, but it then says "Could Not Access The CD, please make sure other applications are not using it and try again"
<h3sp4wn> failures to verify or actual burning failures ?
<dr-raku> + gnomebaker did the job but nautilus and brasero are keeping on failing to write large dvd images
<CorruptTerrorist> h3sp4wn, how can i tell?
<dr-raku> h3sp4wn, at about 94-97% they [nautilus and brasero] are giving error writing the media
<dr-raku> gnomebaker succeded to burn the same image on the same dvd-rw medium
<h3sp4wn> seems quite close to 4gb
<h3sp4wn> could be they are just not compiled with large file support or something simple
<dr-raku> and i have tried to write that image 3 or 4 times with brasero/nautilus; everytime they fail
<dr-raku> but gnomebaker succesfully write the whole image [this is the ubuntu official dvd image downloaded from the official torrent and md5 verified]
<dr-raku> so.. h3sp4wn, is it possible that brasero is so "dumb" that it can't write ~4.3GB but is succesfully writing compilations of nearly 4 [<4, ~3.8GB] gigabytes in size?
<h3sp4wn> Could just be a single switch
<h3sp4wn> (to enable large file support) to whatever burning app its using
<dr-raku> the most annoying thing is that even nautilus is failing
<Paladine> dr-raku, you writing them to a linux partition type of fat32?
<h3sp4wn> I use k3b
<dr-raku> and nautilus can't be purged
<Paladine> s/of/or
<dr-raku> Paladine, i write an iso image of ubuntu on a dvd-rw
<Paladine> oh, could be that the image is *just* too big for the media
<dr-raku> Paladine, it is the official ubuntu 7.10 image
<Paladine> you could have corrupt segments on the dvdrw for example
<dr-raku> and no, it's not too large! gnomebaker handles to write it
<dr-raku> on the same dvd-rw, Paladine
<Paladine> yes but if the dvdrw is a little buggered, then it won't have 4.3GB of writable space
<Paladine> <- used to own his own blank media brand so knows a little about optical media
<CorruptTerrorist> where can i download the alpha5 md5's?
<dr-raku> Paladine, axplain this: nautilus failed to write and then gnomebaker succeded - on the same dvd-rw medium!!"
<dr-raku> the same disk, wtf!
<Paladine> the media might not have erased properly
<dr-raku> Paladine, i did tried to re-write it with nautilus 3 or 4 times already
<dr-raku> everytime nautilus [and brasero, both] are failing
<Paladine> yeah but everytime you write (or attempt to) you then have to erase before your next attempt
<dr-raku> it doesn't matter which one i use; but gnomebaker succeded
<Paladine> dvdrw are not perfect media by any stretch they are more susceptable to errors than write once media
<dr-raku> Paladine, i know and i erased it everytime
<Paladine> yes but that doesn't mean the media is completely erased
<dr-raku> and this must be the hell of a coincidence! only gnomebaker succeded to write the dvd-rw!
<Paladine> sounds to me like it is the media, nautilus certainly has no problems writing 4.3GB images, I have done it many times
<CorruptTerrorist> urm... hardy-desktop-i386.iso: FAILED
<CorruptTerrorist> md5 not right
<dr-raku> Paladine, have you read what i wrote above? i used THE SAME DISK over and over again! only gnomebaker wrote it correctly!
<Paladine> it is pointless even trying to help you, you are not listening to anything I have said, so good day to you
<dr-raku> everytime i try to write that using nautilus or brasero it's a no go
<dr-raku> Paladine, excuse me; what i'm not listening? :|
<dr-raku> it just can't be the media's fault! gnomebaker correctly wrote that media before and after
<Assid> bah
<Assid> who jinxed a5
<Assid> just crashed on me.. i couldnt get abck onto compiz until i restarted X
<Paladine> Assid, thats the danger of running alpha software
<Assid> Paladine: i know
<Assid> heret1c: said he had no issues.. he jinxed it
<void^> i have no issues! (except missing menu labels in gnome-terminal, hah)
<Assid> aint got that o\ne
<Assid> i crashed compiz again
<Assid> w00t
<h3sp4wn> I have that one - but I use urxvt so it does'nt matter (other than I think Terminal -> should point to the x-terminal-emulator alternative)
<Assid> whats the difference
 * heret1c looks innocently at assid and raises an eyebrow
<Assid> you you!!! your responsible for A5 crashing
 * heret1c is in norway. long way to india. 8)
<heret1c> besides, the Pauli Syndrome decreases with the triple inverse sqare root minus a factor derived from Dolly Parton's bra-size. so there. :P
 * heret1c looks righteos
<Assid> actually quadruple inverse square root
<Assid> and dolly partons bra size is probably non-existant, mainly becuase shes gone beyond
<heret1c> system menu -> storage media <click> ERROR Malformed URL media:/.
<heret1c> she has them specially made by ppl previously occupied with sewing circus tents
<heret1c> can anyone replicate that error?
<CorruptTerrorist> heret1c, i would if i could enven get linux installed
<bardyr> heret1c, it works here, not tried the latest updates trough
<bardyr> CorruptTerrorist, and why cant you install it?
<CorruptTerrorist> bardyr, i would if i got a proper download
<bardyr> alpha5?
<CorruptTerrorist> as i keep getting wrong md5's or download times out
<CorruptTerrorist> yes
<h3sp4wn> netboot ?
<CorruptTerrorist> no... manual iso download
<bardyr> CorruptTerrorist, try a different mirror
<h3sp4wn> why not just do a netboot
<CorruptTerrorist> i have a shit connection... i once got 200kb/s
<CorruptTerrorist> oops
<CorruptTerrorist> sorry for swearing
<P2502> 200 kbytes?
<CorruptTerrorist> kiloBITS
<bardyr> CorruptTerrorist, i only get 20kb
<P2502> i used 256 kbits not long ago, now on 512
<bardyr> CorruptTerrorist, 20mbit*
<bardyr> :)
<CorruptTerrorist> mine's 88.9KB/s usually
<CorruptTerrorist> changing isp when contract expires
<CorruptTerrorist> i wish i could download it via torrent
<P2502> whats wrong with torrent?
<P2502> i ussuale get no seeders
<P2502> ussualy
<CarlSpackler> cuz all the birds ate the seedz!
<CorruptTerrorist> urgh... i know. "i'll happily be part of the community but i won't support the community"
<h3sp4wn> I dunno I think a fast mirror is nicer to use than torrent
<Hobbsee> CorruptTerrorist: download what?
<CorruptTerrorist> h3sp4wn, i can reach 300kb/s on torrent, whilst 90 via a mirror
<CorruptTerrorist> Hobbsee, the isos
<h3sp4wn> CorruptTerrorist: dunno I get 1.1/MB/s from any reasonably close mirror
<Hobbsee> CorruptTerrorist: few people are downloading them anyway.  is this an alpha, or a daily?
<CorruptTerrorist> alpha
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<P2502> CorruptTerrorist:  actually i just loaded torrent for a5 i360 ubuntu and i got many seeders
<Hobbsee> probably still not many downloading
<P2502> 50 and keep counting
<P2502> i386
<CorruptTerrorist> where can i get the torrent file then?
<P2502> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/
<P2502> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04/alpha-5/hardy-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<CorruptTerrorist> ty P2502
<Assid> i would have put my box to seed it.. but well.. im kinda messed atm
<CorruptTerrorist> 25 seeds conected... 50 in swarm
 * Assid only sees Hobbsee when its NEAR release time
<Assid> hey Hobbsee.. where you hiding?
<Hobbsee> Assid: elsewhere :)
<Hobbsee> Assid: devland, not userland
<Assid> hehe fair enoigh
<Assid> err enough
<Assid> so now back to userland ? to see what pains we have ?
 * Hobbsee tries to stay under 20 channels on multiple networks
<heret1c> anyone have shockwave in hh a5?
<bardyr> why do you need shockwave?
<CorruptTerrorist> it's not used anymore
<Pici> There is no Shockwave for Linux.
<CorruptTerrorist> there is NO SHOCKWAVE AT ALL ANYMORE
<CorruptTerrorist> it is derelict
<heret1c> http://www.mintra.as/support/ytelsestest/nettest.htm
<Pici> Calm down.
<sodoku> does the new weather and time applet work good with you all?
<bardyr> sodoku, nope
<heret1c> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/browse/type:7
<bardyr> sodoku, it works sometimes the rest of the time its just broken
<P2502> no, week start from sunday, it have no UTC setting
<P2502> and it is just freeze, trying to add location, and cause to freeze panels
<telexicon> CorruptTerrorist, really?
<P2502> they said most bugs for alpha 5 will be fixed :/
<telexicon> CorruptTerrorist, awesome!!
<CorruptTerrorist> DIABOLICAL SPEED: http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp.html
<CorruptTerrorist> oops wrong link
<CorruptTerrorist> http://www.speedtest.net/result/238247189.png
<Hobbsee> P2502: what do you mean?
<telexicon> CorruptTerrorist, ouch, im sorry
<Hobbsee> hmm, that's not quite as woeful as i was expecting
<Hobbsee> http://www.speedtest.net/result/238248179.png
<sodoku> I can't set the default timezone
<sodoku> I am not able to push the set button
<CorruptTerrorist> Hobbsee, how not?
 * Hobbsee was expecting a slower uplink
<CorruptTerrorist> Hobbsee, i've never got those speeds
<P2502> Hobbsee: what i mean is 7.10 was buggy and 8.04 will be buggy too
<Paladine> I couldn'ty live with those speeds
<CorruptTerrorist> those are over-optimistic
<Hobbsee> yeah well.  that's to sydney, so...
<Hobbsee> P2502: so, help out, then it shoudl be less so.
<CorruptTerrorist> Paladine, changing to http://www.bethere.co.uk
<Paladine> I would if the bstards would put kit in our exchange
<Paladine> they were supposed to upgrade our exchange last october
<Paladine> I want their 2.5mb/s upload package
<CorruptTerrorist> here's the stats for my area... i like this: http://speedtest.net/global.php?continent=3&country=4&region=269
<P2502> i can remember how i for years used dialup with 3 kbytes/s download speed
<P2502> and i often get disconnects etc
<CorruptTerrorist> P2502, about a week ago i was maxing out at 10kb/s
<CorruptTerrorist> i had to "illude" their dns servers and get 10 seperate connections
<P2502> in days of fidonet it was 1.5 kbytes/s, i downloaded by nights, can't sleep because of computer noise
<CorruptTerrorist> the thudding of the 2gb hard drive?
<P2502> yeah
<CorruptTerrorist> with 8mb ram
<P2502> my 1st pc has 40 mb hdd
<CorruptTerrorist> and STEREO sound
<Assid> P2502:  386 ?
<P2502> 286
<CorruptTerrorist> with a 32 color monitor
<Assid> aah
<Assid> that machine costed > $2000
<P2502> yeah
<heret1c> <- acorn archimedes 310.
<Assid> i had one of those
<heret1c> ARM2
<heret1c> blistering 4 MIPS
<Assid> then went to 386 - 486 - 486dx2 - 486dx4 - pentium133 - 166mmx  (o/c to 210) - 200 (o/c to 250) - and so on
<Assid> after that was crazy
<Assid> 4mips
<Assid> lol
<Assid> bogomips	: 7199.76 per core
<heret1c> fast in 1986.
<Assid> and i want more
<Assid> cant believe we used those systems back then
 * Assid still remembers leisure suit larry - 1
<P2502> space quest
<heret1c> Ooooo - 1.185 338 kbit/s
<Assid> one of the questions to get in was "I have hair on"  and the right answer was "lots of places"
<heret1c> elite!
<Assid> err.. dialup in south africa was 946byts/sec
<Assid> india had 1.1K/sec
<Assid> i was like AWESOME .. this is the internet!! woohooo!
<P2502> lol
<Assid> first time i was on irc.. i was like so is this a real chat or are you bots!?
<Assid> i think the server was talkcity
<Paladine> first time I was on irc bots didn't even really exist
<Paladine> 1992 I been ircing since
<Assid> well my dad was like its a fake theres nothing there. its like faster version of email
<P2502> i used to chat on BBS, not sure if irc exist those days
<Assid> yeah he thought it was  aBBS  of some sort
<Paladine> I never got into bbs phone calls were too expensive in the UK and modems weren't exactly cheap in the 80s
<Assid> there was this company diversion.com back in 94-95
<Assid> used to give BBS access .. and email services
<heret1c> usenet?
<Assid> had they opened a gui .. they could have had more success than hotmail
<Assid> not sure
<Assid> i think  a bbs or somesort
<Paladine> 94-95 I was already an internet veteran hehe
<Assid> i used to be an elite "web designer"
<Assid> netscape composer i think
<DB42> the iwl3945 drivers didn't work, but i got the wifi to work
 * popey shudders at the thought of the html he created in '97
<Assid> hahahaha
<Paladine> popey, tables and frames? hehehe
<Assid> yeah that was the norm wasnt it
<Hobbsee> DB42: don't work, or don't show a LED?
<popey> oh worse than that Paladine
<popey> frontpage
<Paladine> egads
<heret1c> erk
<CorruptTerrorist> does the wubi installer on the cd work on vista?
 * Hobbsee gouges popey's eyes out with a spoon
<Assid> heck i went to frontpage!!
 * popey deserved that
<DB42> Hobbsee, i was talking abuot wifi problem i had here before (i'm using 7.10) so i moved from ipw to iwl but the latter gave me microcode error in dmesg
<Paladine> I learnt html from reading website source files lol
<Assid> then i finally bought my first domain - assid.com
<Hobbsee> DB42: right.  WFM.
<Paladine> then I found w3c
 * popey can't remember when he registered popey.com
<Hobbsee> popey: you always deserve that.
<Paladine> my first domain was popoti.org
<DB42> how do i check which ports are open on my ubuntu ?
<popey> :(
<Assid> popey:  whois it
<Assid> 1999 first registered
<popey> yeah, that sounds right, thats when i changed my online persona name
<Assid> i got mine almost a year later.. in 2000
<CorruptTerrorist> does the wubi installer on the cd work on vista?
<DB42> how do i know if my kernel is tick-less ?
<CorruptTerrorist> DB42, get a flea collar for it
<Assid> http://web.archive.org/web/*/http://equineindia.com -- that was my first professional site
<DB42> funny
<CorruptTerrorist> premiere horse racing portal?
<mohbana> what colour does ubuntu use?
<popey> DB42: cat /boot/config-$(uname -r) | grep CONFIG_NO_HZ
<Assid> no wait.. that one: http://web.archive.org/web/*/http://indianhorseracing.com
<DB42> popey: thanks
<CorruptTerrorist> mohbana, a light diarrhoea-brown
<DB42> how do i check which ports i have open and which program opened them ?
<popey> DB42: netstat
<popey> DB42: #ubuntu is probably the place for these questions to be honest
<mphill__> do you guys use hardy-proposed ?
<DB42> popey,  nobody is anaswering there
<Hobbsee> mphill__: nothing in it
<popey> mphill__: there's nothing in hardy-proposed yet is there
<mphill__> interesting
<CorruptTerrorist> any help on this issue please? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4394458
<Tonohono> Hey folks, I'm attempting an encrypted alpha 5 hardy install. I get as far as 'configure encrypted volumes' when I receive a error during partitioning- "Failed to remove conflicting files," unable to remove OS files from the install target. An unencrypted installation works fine.
<Tonohono> HD is blank, so I dont know what OS files its needing to remove from it.
<CorruptTerrorist> oh teh noes: "md5sum: WARNING: 1 of 1 computed checksum did NOT match"
<CorruptTerrorist> can anyone help with this issue? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4394458
<popey> CorruptTerrorist: if the md5sum failed then the only thing you can really do is redownload
<popey> not sure what additional help anyone can provide
<CorruptTerrorist> ok
<CorruptTerrorist> thanks popey
<heret1c> "launchpad
<heret1c> !launchpad
<ubotu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<heret1c> ta
<P2502> CorruptTerrorist: you just completed download of torrent and md5 fails?
<bardyr> doesnt ubuntu have any rsync sites?
<CorruptTerrorist> no, not yet
<jpatrick> bardyr: yes
<CorruptTerrorist> P2502, it's still not finished
<jpatrick> bardyr: here's my rsync script: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57197/
<P2502> actually faild md5 may be related no only to download problems, also memory problem is possible, or other reasons for data corruption
<P2502> torrent is verifying its md5 in proccess of downloading
<P2502> so you can't get corrupted torrent, if you get, then its computer problem
<bardyr> CorruptTerrorist, use rsync to get the rest of the iso
<CorruptTerrorist> rsync?
<Oli```> My keyboard keeps locking up when I use some apps that steal the keypresses (VMware and Wine, mainly but also native games). This usually means the keyboard thinks I'm holding that key down and unfortunately that makes the system almost unusable. Logging out and in again or restarting X (same thing?) fixes this issue but is very destructive to my workflow. Is there another way to fix it? Like resetting the keyboard?
<paneb_> hi guys
<P2502> bardyr: are you sure rsync is compatible with unfinished torrents downloads?
<bardyr> CorruptTerrorist, rsync rsync://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hardy/alpha-5/hardy-desktop-i386.iso hardy-desktop-i368.iso --progress
<CorruptTerrorist> i'm in winblows btw
<bardyr> well, then its probably not going to work
<CorruptTerrorist> i have an idea...
<CorruptTerrorist> if ior not
<CorruptTerrorist> *or not
<CorruptTerrorist> it won't work
<P2502> how about rsync for windows http://itefix.no/cwrsync/
<punQ-arT> hello i followed the guide in the ubuntu forums for the kernel upgrade and the b43 fixes but i still end up with wlan0_rename can someone help me?
<CarlSpackler> hello, I added a new user, non-sudo, to my ubuntu, but every time I click the logout button or choose this from the menu it doesn't allow the non-sudo user to logout, why not and how may I change this behavior?
<CarlSpackler> sudo users can logout and shutdown but not non-sudo user
<CorruptTerrorist> how does rsync work?
<jpatrick> CorruptTerrorist: man rsync
<P2502> CorruptTerrorist: it will allow you to repair iso by downloading only those parts which incorrect
<CorruptTerrorist> oh ok
<Alpo> Will Hardy use PackageKit?
<P2502> yes
<thompa> anyone know how to enable acer_acpi, it is backported I think
<thompa> without it ath pci wont work
<markit> hi, with kernel 2.6.24-5 everything is fine, with -7 and -8, I can't shutdown... seems that is unable to stop services (like kdm, samba, etc)
<markit> nor I have the startup sound when kde is loaded
<markit> is it a known issue? I need -5 headers to compile some kernel modules with older, working kernel... how can I do?
<CorruptTerrorist> oh... i have to pay for xchat?
<thompa> ok
<markit> no one with issues and that kernel?
<thompa> of course me
<markit> what do you mean?
<thompa> mine is with building modules
<thompa> i had to install kernel headers
<thompa> but i can find or compile acer acpi
<Lukasz> I posted a bug in the launchpad for HardyHereon
<Lukasz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/194918
<Meow> how do i run wcrsync?
<Lukasz> hmm how can I make a bug public?
<Lukasz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/194918
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194918 in ubuntu "Can't login Ubuntu 8.04 i386 Alpha 5 Full Install Desktop CD" [Undecided,New]
<dencrypt> Anyone here has got Java to work for ff3b3? Running kubuntu hardy alpha 4 x86_64
<CorruptTerrorist> how do i run wcrsync?
<Lukasz> There we go just made it public :)
<h3sp4wn> dencrypt: Works if you use a 32 bit firefox (i.e in /opt) and LIBXCB_ALLOW_SLOPPY_LOCK=1
<h3sp4wn> The latter in /etc/environment
<Lukasz> So anyone know how to solve my problem
<Lukasz> ?
<h3sp4wn> I dunno why a 32 bit firefox cannot be provided that conflicts with the current one and provides the same stuff (so it doesn't mess with ubuntu-desktop)
<dencrypt> h3sp4wn: ah. Do I have to compile 32-bit ff3b3 myself or is it available through repositories someway?
<h3sp4wn> dencrypt: I just got the binary from mozilla
<h3sp4wn> and put it into /opt
<Lukasz> hmm
<dencrypt> ah
<dencrypt> I'll check it out. Tnx.
<h3sp4wn> (same with java installed to the same place)
<h3sp4wn> then ln -s the flash and java plugins into /opt/firefox/plugins
<Lukasz> Please help
<dencrypt> h3sp4wn: yeah. Tried that, doesn't work for 64-bit though :/
<dencrypt> hehe
<dencrypt> (obviously)
<h3sp4wn> I don't know of anyone with icetea java working atm
<h3sp4wn> (I don't really like nspluginwrapper either crashes firefox often)
<Lukasz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/194918
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194918 in ubuntu "Can't login Ubuntu 8.04 i386 Alpha 5 Full Install Desktop CD" [Undecided,New]
<Lukasz> hmm
<MenZa> What's with the new desktop CD menu :/?
<Lukasz> I can't login heh MenZa
<MenZa> Neither can I
<Lukasz> I posted the bug
<MenZa> I'm getting I/O errors. :/
<Lukasz> MenZa, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/194918
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194918 in ubuntu "Can't login Ubuntu 8.04 i386 Alpha 5 Full Install Desktop CD" [Undecided,New]
<Lukasz> Heh
<Lukasz> I was like wtf MenZa
<Lukasz> hehe
 * MenZa adds confirmation.
<Lukasz> :)
<MenZa> oic
<MenZa> like that
<Lukasz> Im testing for them so it comesout quick
<Lukasz> MenZa, I can't update in recovery console either
<MenZa> fun
<Lukasz> hehe
<Lukasz> :)
<Lukasz> Im like wondering new background pic in installeR?
<Lukasz> It isn't working that well the picture MenZa
 * Lukasz thinks the picture could be better quality
 * MenZa hasn't gotten that far.
<Lukasz> Well the first thing is login heh :)
<Lukasz> I hope they can fix it soon :)
<Lukasz> I wonder how many people are working on it MenZa
<h3sp4wn> Probably none -> few
<h3sp4wn> its the weeked
<h3sp4wn> *weekend
<Lukasz> So how about Monday h3sp4wn ?
<h3sp4wn> I would guess more likely
<Lukasz> good :)
<Lukasz> I think I was the first one to post this bug was I h3sp4wn ?
<h3sp4wn> No idea - I installed from the ubuntustudio alpha 4 alternative cd (without the studio collections)
<Lukasz> So how does the Alternate one install h3sp4wn ?
<Lukasz> Is it Dos like?
<h3sp4wn> Same as Debian
<Lukasz> good :)
<Lukasz> I think Im gonna downloaded it
<h3sp4wn> It installs it properly with apt
<Lukasz> Does grahpics work on it?
<CorruptTerrorist> how can i use cwRsync to repair the iso?
<h3sp4wn> No
<Lukasz> ok i wait then hehe
<h3sp4wn> Its pretty damn easy to install
<h3sp4wn> If you can use the cursor keys then thats all you need
<Lukasz> h3sp4wn, how can I send bugs from recovery console?
<h3sp4wn> No clue - dunno if there is a way to dump stuff to the serial console
<Lukasz> hmm
<Lukasz> h3sp4wn, is the stable version coming out in April?
<h3sp4wn> No clue
<Lukasz> hmm
<Alpo> Does Hardy use Packagekit?
<Lukasz> No one can login now Alpo into Hardy
<MenZa> Are you sure *noone* can login?
<MenZa> :p
<Lukasz> Well some people maybe
<MenZa> Yes, Alpo.
<h3sp4wn> well just change the bootline
<h3sp4wn> remove quiet and splash and add a 1
<h3sp4wn> should drop you to a root shell
<h3sp4wn> change the password
<h3sp4wn> exit the root shell then login
<CorruptTerrorist> how can i use cwRsync to repair the iso?
<CorruptTerrorist> how can i use cwRsync to repair the iso?
<Lukasz> If only I could login heh
<h3sp4wn> You don't need to login in 1 (single user mode)
<h3sp4wn> its patched to not ask for any password
<Lukasz> Is fglrx freezing fixed i HardyHeron when Visual effects come in effect h3sp4wn ?
<CarlSpackler> hello, I added a new user, non-sudo, to my ubuntu, but every time I click the logout button or choose this from the menu it doesn't allow the non-sudo user to logout, why not and how may I change this behavior?
<h3sp4wn> No idea
<h3sp4wn> CarlSpackler: Is it in all the other groups that the other user is in
<CorruptTerrorist> how can i use cwRsync to repair the iso?
<h3sp4wn> (except admin)
<Lukasz> Finally someone replied :)
<CarlSpackler> h3sp4wn, yes I added it from sys/admin/u+g
<CarlSpackler> h3sp4wn, my other sudo user can login and out and shutdown, but not the non-sudo users
<h3sp4wn> I have no idea how that works
<h3sp4wn> All I care about is the output of groups
<CarlSpackler> h3sp4wn, okay thanks, strange no one seems to have encountered this before
<CarlSpackler> i'll take it to the mailing list, i've spent 5 hrs on here no one knows
<CarlSpackler> or they have a life on the weekend, whichever
<CorruptTerrorist> i'll ask again... how can i use cwRsync to repair the iso?
<MenZa> Lukasz: I'm not experiencing your bug.
<Lukasz> really
<Lukasz> hmm
<Lukasz> I dunno how to get it to work
<Lukasz> It accepts the passwords and logspout
<Lukasz> logsout*
<h3sp4wn> CarlSpackler: You could configure sudo so everyone can run that application
<MenZa> try a different desktop manager
<Skiessi> What happened to the new icon theme of Firefox 3.0 Beta 3?
<MenZa> e.g. kdm
<MenZa> or xdm
<Lukasz> hmm
<Lukasz> I got only HardyHeron
<h3sp4wn> Its not all or nothing when it comes to sudo you can add another group i.e fred that can sudo whether that thing is
<CarlSpackler> h3sp4wn, thx how would I configure sudo to allow everyone to logout and shutdown and would this introduce any potential security issues?
<Lukasz> What has fixed fglrx freezing logout?
<Lukasz> which distro of Ubuntu site
<h3sp4wn> CarlSpackler: look at man sudoers
<CarlSpackler> h3sp4wn, thx
<Lukasz> I get like an fglrx freezing in Ubuntu/Gutsy
<h3sp4wn> Not sure what the exact app is for that but perhaps its only executable to gid admin
<P2502> anyone know how to make ping command to visualize missed packets?
<P2502> similiar to how it does in windows, showing message
<void^> ping -c4?
<Lukasz> !fglrx freezing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fglrx freezing - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Mohero_> Hi to all
<heret1c> yo.
<Mohero_> might be the wrong place to ask - but I seem to have screwed up apt/dpkg with 8.04
<P2502> void^: no, i want to see missed packets in realtime, no ping just print nothing on them
<P2502> now
<Mohero_> I noticed none of my mail was going through, and when I checked MailScanner wasn't running, I tried to start MailScanner, that failed with "Variable "$FIELD_NAME" is not imported at /usr/share/MailScanner/MailScanner/Message.pm line 6367."
<Mohero_> after hunting Google the answer appeard to be to uninstall and re-install MailScanner...
<Mohero_> which gave me  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<Mohero_> and it won't let me re-install either
<Mohero_> I've hunted for answers but..... seems  all the answers aren't working so far...
<Mohero_> any one got any idea's?
<CorruptTerrorist> um... wubi is throwing out a weird error
<Mohero_> hmmm
<CorruptTerrorist> i have the hardy iso on my desktop.. but the wubi installer, as it should, copies it to the install folder but then says it's getting the ubuntu 7.10 iso
<heret1c> !Bug #39603
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 39603 in kde-guidance "Display Module in KDE System Settings "fails to load" [[Update: Only with nvidia twinview]]" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/39603
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bug #39603 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<CorruptTerrorist> any help on this issue? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4394952
<CorruptTerrorist> any help on this issue? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4394952
<jpatrick> !repeat > CorruptTerrorist
<CorruptTerrorist> yes... 3 minutes is quickly
<CorruptTerrorist> w/e
<bazhang> CorruptTerrorist: what is the issue?
<bazhang> heya Mohero_
<CorruptTerrorist> bazhang, it's the wubi installer on the cd
<bazhang> what is your exact question CorruptTerrorist
<Lukasz> I think My issue is fixabole :)
<CorruptTerrorist> one sec
<bazhang> hehe
 * Seveas fixes bazhang 
 * bazhang just installed hardy alpha 5
<CorruptTerrorist> "Could Not Access The CD, please make sure other applications are not using it and try again"
<bazhang> lol Seveas
<Lukasz> Anyone know how I can change the assigne if I can't login?
<bazhang> CorruptTerrorist: could you please state what you are trying to do and how you are doing it? some details would be helpful
<MenZa> bazhang: me too :)
<Lukasz> MenZa, do you know how I can change the assigne If I can't login?
<bazhang> MenZa: you in here? early birds and all ;]
<MenZa> the what?
<MenZa> bazhang: :D
<Lukasz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/194918
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194918 in ubuntu "Can't login Ubuntu 8.04 i386 Alpha 5 Full Install Desktop CD" [Undecided,New]
<MenZa> What assigne?
<Lukasz> Its in the bug topic
<Lukasz> I posted the url again
<Lukasz> The person has replied
<CorruptTerrorist> bazhang, after opening up the rev 431 wubi installer on vista, the installer successfully loads the hardy iso (which i have md5 checked and burned) and it then comes up with that error msg
<MenZa> Oh, on Launchpad.
<Lukasz> yeah MenZa :)
<MenZa> Lukasz: press the arrow next to your name in the “Assigned To” column, then select “Assigned to: Nobody” and press submit
<Lukasz> Is that for HardyHeron login MenZa ?
<MenZa> No, that's for /Launchpad/, the website
<Lukasz> no I meant for HardyHeron
<MenZa> You've assigned the bug to yourself, meaning YOU intend to fix it
<MenZa> This is nothing to do with the software, this has to do with the website.
<MenZa> Yeah, that looks better
<Mohero_> is anyone able to help - or even respond to my apt/dpkg problem?
<Lukasz> MenZa, how do I copy to D:\ Drive the logs of Hardy?
<MenZa> I have no idea.
<Lukasz> hmm
<Lukasz> ln -s displays drives right?
<Lukasz> I be right back
<CorruptTerrorist> bazhang, you get that error msg?
<MenZa> o_O
<MenZa> Something tells me Lukasz should /not/ be using Hardy.
<bazhang> CorruptTerrorist: yeah sorry away for a bit; you are trying to install over Vista, dual boot, or what
<CorruptTerrorist> it's an installation within vista
<CorruptTerrorist> !wubi | bazhang
<ubotu> bazhang: wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<bazhang> Mohero_: what is the issue? please be precise
<Mohero_> bazhang: I noticed none of my mail was going through, and when I checked MailScanner wasn't running, I tried to start MailScanner, that failed with "Variable "$FIELD_NAME" is not imported at /usr/share/MailScanner/MailScanner/Message.pm line 6367."
<bazhang> CorruptTerrorist: yeah I know what wubi is; you are installing from within vista--what is the goal though?
<Mohero_> which gave me  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<CorruptTerrorist> to make an installation alongside vista
<CorruptTerrorist> one sec while i make a video of the error
<bazhang> Mohero_: really no experience with that program, but if it is advising a reinstall best to listen ;]
<Mohero_> bazhang: sorry google search led me to a post about removing and re-installing - but Apt gives me errors:
<bazhang> CorruptTerrorist: so you want to have vista and ubuntu dual boot correct?
<CorruptTerrorist> bazhang, yes
<CorruptTerrorist> please wait... i'll be about 3 mins
<Mohero_> bazhang:trying to remove told me: Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<CorruptTerrorist> oh wait... it seems to have successfully completed
<bazhang> CorruptTerrorist: and you know that hardy is totally alpha (now 5) and will most definitely break/mess up at some point?
<Mohero_> bazhang: and re-installing gives a similar error - and I now have a broken package in APT which I can do nothing with
<CorruptTerrorist> bazhang, i know that
<CorruptTerrorist> bazhang, i dont want 7.04, and 7.10 will not even install via wubi, so i'd rather have to install every weekend
<Mohero_> bazhang: using apt-get -i {debpackage}.deb also tells me the same thing (as does -r)
<bazhang> Mohero_: well the devs do read this channel; just doubt it on Sunday morning ;]
<Mohero_> bazhang: it's afternoon/evening here :P
<bazhang> Mohero_: just because I am awake does make me knowledgeable ;]
<bazhang> err not
<Mohero_> hehe
<bazhang> corruptterrorist well if you are using wubi I am guessing you are fairly new to linux; you might want to dual boot with gutsy and get to know it before alpha testing Hardy ;]
<Mohero_> it's actually just nice to get a response... I'm getting tired of unresponsiveness... I've posted bugs - right back to the alpha's of 7.10 - about the fact that the NV gforce 8 series cards haven't been setup in the kernel and/or in usplash - they're still marked as new - the problem still exists
<Mohero_> sometimes I wonder if people read the bugs posted by non-devs
<bazhang> yeah that is hard to know Mohero_
<Mohero_> well the NV bug I know should be fixable - I also run Gentoo on the same system - and it works fine on there...
<Mohero_> though that's using gensplash and not usplash.
<bazhang> though Gentoo did get the vmsplice bug in less than an hour ;]
<Lukasz> does anyone know how can I copy the logs to D: drive from external hdd
<Lukasz> In recovery console
<Mohero_> what's drive D: ?
<bazhang> in Vista?
<Lukasz> Its Internal disk anothe rpartition
<Lukasz> Windows XP
<Lukasz> Windows XP C:\
<Lukasz> Exteranl HDD Hardy
<Lukasz> And D:\ extra partition from internal
<bazhang> why not boot into xp copy it over then boot back into ubuntu, plug in usb key and there you have it
<Lukasz> I only have Hardy bazhang
<bazhang> or make the shared partition available to both of them
<Lukasz> I installed Hardy heh
<Lukasz> I used the cd instalation
<bazhang> oh from ubuntu to xp?
<Mohero_> Lukasz - how much do you know about Linux? because we don't use these c: / d: etc extentions....
<Lukasz> extarnal hdd Hardy Only I on xo atm
<Mohero_> Ubuntu can read / write to NTFS / Fat32 partitions but it won't be named c: or d:
<Lukasz> The problem Im having with Ubuntu is fglrx is freezing Mohero_
<Lukasz> Ubuntu/Gutsy*
<jgraham> anyone here running 64 bit and using firefox beta 3?
<Lukasz> Whenever I enable the fglrx and visual effects it freezes on logout Mohero_
<Mohero_> hgraham - I am
<Mohero_> well, when it doesn't crash :)
<bazhang> haha
<Mohero_> *jgraham
<jgraham> and if so, could they check out http://www.portlandhousingcenter.org/ and tell me if it looks weird?
<Lukasz> bazhang, do you know how to get new kernel and custom restricted modules working?
<bazhang> Lukasz: to accomplish what?
<Lukasz> It should fix fglrx freezing
<Mohero_> jgraham: define "Weird" looks OK to me
<Lukasz> Someone update it the kernels and it worked for the on Ubuntu forums
<bazhang> ah ok--not really into 3D effects as this is still an *alpha* not sure how to go about that right now Lukasz
<Lukasz> hmm
<Lukasz> I will try ask in forums
<CorruptTerrorist> i have the error bazhang
<bazhang> I got the 3d effects working for about 5 seconds and then it went black, had to blindly get to a terminal and disable it and then re enter x server
<bazhang> still very early days Lukasz
<Lukasz> hmm
<bazhang> this will be a LTS so most of that they will have fixed--especially the 3D stuff Lukasz
<Lukasz> good :)
<Mohero_> but probably not the NV boot stuff...
 * Mohero_ rolls eyes
<bazhang> maybe they will even get network-manager to work! ;]
<Mohero_> i'm hoping for that - I use fixed IP at the office...
<bazhang> I was using wicd for wireless after a bit--network manager in gutsy just did not do it for me on my particular hardware
<bazhang> read a blog post and the first step was remove n-m ;]
<nemo> incredibly annoying and highly repeatable ubuntu hardy bug
<nemo> hold down an arrow key while clicking repeatedly with left mouse button
<nemo> (a very likely thing when playing many kinds of games)
<nemo> on my machine, USB keyboard and mouse, the arrow key "jams"
<nemo> making everything unusable until X is restarted
<Assid> yeay
<Assid> found a bug in php
<Lukasz> Im gonna try something
 * bazhang holds his breath
<nemo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/55843
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 55843 in linux-source-2.6.15 "Erratic keyboard repeat" [Undecided,New]
<nemo> maybe
<oliver_g4> hello
<bazhang> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu+1!
<oliver_g4> in Hardy, how can I open the updater configuration? There's no icon in system -> administration for this as was in Gutsy :-/
<bazhang> to check if you have updates?
<oliver_g4> no, I want to enable proposed-updates repo and such stuff
<bazhang> just add them in synaptic
<oliver_g4> I suppose the updater icon has such a menu point in context, but my system is up-to-date right now so there's no updater icon
<Mohero_> oliver_g4 system -> Administration -> software sources
<Mohero_> same place it was...
<oliver_g4> Mohero_: no, it's not there
<oliver_g4> Mohero_: I expected it to be there and didn't find it
<Mohero_> hmm it *is* there on mine......
<oliver_g4> maybe a regression in Hardy Alpha 5?
<Mohero_> i'm also Alpha 5..
<oliver_g4> this is a fresh install (in Virtualbox) from Alpha 5 ISO
<Mohero_> hmmm ok - mines passed through updates, so maybe there's something there...
<bazhang> same here--updated a bunch of packages and it is there
<oliver_g4> I have 16 entries in system -> administration
<oliver_g4> and menu editor doesn't show any disabled entries
<fir3_> hi
<bazhang> hi!
<Mohero_> 'lo
<fir3_> how well does pulseaudio work with older (opensound system) apps/games?
<Mohero_> not tried, so can't comment i'm afraid.
<Mohero_> but if you try - let us know won't you ;)
<wastrel> alpha 5 ?
<bazhang> yesh
<wastrel> is that the latest?
<Mohero_> yep
<oliver_g4> do you know the command for starting the repo GUI from terminal?
<bazhang> just yesterday wastrel
<fir3_> i could try, but i guess it wouldn't run so well from the livecd
<bazhang> gksudo synaptic
<Mohero_> oliver_g4: the shortcut points to: gksu --desktop /usr/share/applications/software-properties.desktop /usr/bin/software-properties-gtk ;)
<Mohero_> I think you could get away with just the sudo and the last part:  /usr/bin/software-properties-gtk
<oliver_g4> Mohero_: thanks - /usr/bin/software-properties-gtk doesn't exist on my system!? I'll dig a bit into this...
<Mohero_> oliver_g4 run synaptic click settings -> Preferences
<oliver_g4> looks like /usr/bin/software-properties-gtk belongs to package software-properties-gtk which is not installed here
<Mohero_> oliver_g4 no, settings -> Repositories
<Mohero_> ahh interesting
<oliver_g4> Mohero_: thanks, but I like the other GUI more :-)
<oliver_g4> and I want to know why it's not there
<Mohero_> oliver_g4: to be honest I like vi /etc/apt/sources.list and aptitude ;)
<bazhang> add/remove?
<oliver_g4> is there a log file from the installation?
<oliver_g4> Mohero_: I do that on my debian system (but with zile) but on Ubuntu I want to trust the nice GUI :-)
<wastrel> i just upgraded i assume now i'm running alpha 5?
<Mohero_> rule #1 never trust a gui ;)
<bazhang> yes!
<Mohero_> especially in alpha builds :)
<wastrel> it seems the same
<bazhang> keep updating for the next two months and well be final ;]
<oliver_g4> Mohero_: it seems that the GUIs in Ubuntu do much more than just editing a single file...
<oliver_g4> or to put it other way: if you don't use the Ubuntu tools, you risk making your system deviate too much from the "intended" state which breaks updates :-(
<Mohero_> oliver_g4: Alpha builds have a tendancy to break themselves anyway :)
<nemo> gah. this X bug is driving me mad
<Mohero_> nemo: which X bug?>
<nemo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/124406
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124406 in ubuntu "Keyboard keys get stuck and repeat (Feisty, Gutsy)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nemo> it might be this
<Mohero_> ahh that one...
<nemo> for me, if I hold down a key while clicking on mouse, necessary in games...
<nemo> it happens, and I get to log out
<Mohero_> yeah... annoying for FPS games ;)
<nemo> no kidding.
<nemo> not playing an fps though, as it happens
<nemo> but still.
<nemo> ... just rebooted again
<nemo> tried someone's suggestion of unplugging mouse plugging back in.
<nemo> s/reboot/logged out/
<nemo> anyway. didn't work
<nemo> just like unplugging keyboard didn't work.
<Assid> ff3 is broken\
<Assid> i cant see yahoo mail (ajax version)
<Mohero_> Assid: ff3 isn't actually released yet - so quite possibly...
<Mohero_> I can't speak for Yahoo mail - I don't use it, and will now never use it with the M$ stuff going on....
<bazhang> a beta on an alpha =broken?
<rambo3> i have problem with slow connection. i desabled ipv6.
 * bazhang joined this channel way too early ;]
<wastrel> evolution-data-server is hogging my cpu
<wastrel> i hate it
<Mohero_> bazhang: the sence of humor is always a good thing
<bazhang> my beagle or tracker wont stop indexing, but heh is alpha 5
<bazhang> Mohero_: have to have it Linux, and alpha in Linux especially ;]
<bazhang> err in
<Mohero_> yep - agree'd
<Mohero_> Doah!!!
<Mohero_> I wish I could get this apt thing sorted!
<Mohero_> the only email I get on that domain is junk - but that just means I know my email is working ;)
<bazhang> Mohero_: you will wish it was broken when it is fixed ;]
<Mohero_> no I won't the package that is broken, is the spam filter ;)
<alex-weej> anyone know how to get Java applets working in Hardy?
<bazhang> you mean flash?
<alex-weej> no, Java
<alex-weej> it just doesn't work, Firefox asks me to install one of the four available JREs
<alex-weej> i have both sun jre 5 and 6
<alex-weej> and i've tried uninstalling one or the other
<bazhang> what applets do you mean?
<alex-weej> any applets
<bazhang> haha thanks for the precision
<alex-weej> http://www.falstad.com/qmatom/
<alex-weej> see that?
<alex-weej> "Click here to download plugin."
<bazhang> why have both? wont there be some conflicts there?
<alex-weej> i didn't have both
<alex-weej> i was just trying it to see if it fixed it
<alex-weej> tell me, does it work for you?
<crimsun_> WFM, but I use icedtea-java7-plugin and neither of sun-java5-plugin nor sun-java6-plugin.
<bazhang> I have both sun jre5 and 6 (above)?
<alex-weej> what's icedtea?
<crimsun_> look in ~/.xsession-errors; you'll likely see the xcb locking bit.
<crimsun_> alex-weej: based on openjdk, "java 7"
<alex-weej> ** (epiphany-browser:8635): CRITICAL **: void gtk_moz_embed_get_nsIWebBrowser(Gt
<alex-weej> kMozEmbed*, nsIWebBrowser**): assertion `GTK_IS_MOZ_EMBED(embed)' failed
<alex-weej> oops
<alex-weej> nothing to do with that
<alex-weej> ERROR: ld.so: object 'libjvm.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<alex-weej> ERROR: ld.so: object 'libawt.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<crimsun_> remove sun-java5-plugin and sun-java6-plugin, and install icedtea-java7-plugin
<alex-weej> crimsun_: i will try thanks
<alex-weej> man, the mirrors have been so slow for me for months
<alex-weej> i get about 60 kB/s from them
<bazhang> fast here
<crimsun_> which mirror are you using?
<alex-weej> either the UK or the main mirror
<alex-weej> they're both exactly the same
<alex-weej> even when i wget the files, same speed
<bazhang> Taiwan
<bazhang> maxes out my dsl ;]
<crimsun_> then don't use either, alex-weej.  If you can accept the 6-hr delay for se's mirror, use that one.
<alex-weej> se
<Hydrogen> or pick a different one
<alex-weej> will try]
<Hydrogen> there's a giant list of them
<jadacyrus> HI, i upgraded to 8.04 and now wireless is gone.
<alex-weej> it's also happening on mac os
<alex-weej> maybe it's my network
<alex-weej> any other server is fine though
<bazhang> which card jadacyrus
<Hydrogen> you didn'r really want wireless anyways.
<Hydrogen> admit it
<bazhang> hehe
<alex-weej> yeah, SE is 100 times faster
<jadacyrus> bazhang: i think its an intel wireless
<bazhang> 3945?
<jadacyrus> how do i check again
<bazhang> yeah there is a problem right now--it shows wlan0 and wmaster0
<jadacyrus> yea
<jadacyrus> 3945ABG
<bazhang> yup
<bazhang> same here
<jadacyrus> i just dont get a wireless extension at all
<bazhang> me neither
<jadacyrus> damn.
<jadacyrus> is there a way to fix it
<bazhang> still this is only alpha 5, so some time for a fix
<jadacyrus> doh!
<bazhang> best to stick with gutsy for a bit if you want flawless performance ;]
<Assid> err gutsy isnt flawless
<Assid> ive broken it soo many times.. made more sense to go alpha
<bazhang> the /topic here does mention breakage iirc ;]
<jadacyrus> so is there a thread or something that i can refer to about this or?
<bazhang> Assid: thus my ;]
<bazhang> jadacyrus: file a bug report
<bazhang> it will be fixed though
<Assid> atleast i can blame it on alpha
<Assid> hardy eats too much cpu on my laptop
<Assid> atleast compared to gutsy
<bazhang> hehe alpha 3 had a lost and found with around 300 items in it
<alex-weej> Virgin Media host a mirror
<alex-weej> and it's 200 times faster :D
<jadacyrus> bazhang: does yours show up in restricted drivers?
<bazhang> nay jadacyrus
<jadacyrus> me neither
<oliver_g4> alex-weej: Java6 plugin doesn't work here as well
<jadacyrus> where do I go to report a bug
<Hydrogen> !bug | jadacyrus
<ubotu> jadacyrus: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<jadacyrus> ty
<Enselic> Has anyone made RealPLayer work in FF3b3 in Hardy?
<heret1c> enselic> did u try?
<Enselic> yes and I fail
<Enselic> there are links to the realplayer plugin files in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins, but FF doesn't pick them up
<heret1c> http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/linux.html#RealPlayer
<jadacyrus> bazhang: here is my bug report fyi https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/195136
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 195136 in ubuntu "No wireless for Intel 3945 in Hardy" [Undecided,New]
<bazhang> jadacyrus: thanks! I will subscribe ;]
<jadacyrus> :) np
<Enselic> heret1c: to my understanding it should work
<Enselic> heret1c: but I suspect that the RP plugin simply don't work with ff3
<jadacyrus> hey bazhang look what i found http://nikolasco.livejournal.com/395899.html
<heret1c> enselic> patience, then. or create a gutsy partition. :)
<oliver_g4> btw. do you also have the broken Firefox launcher in panel?
<oliver_g4> in Alpha5?
<mohbana> can i watch packets?
<oliver_g4> mohbana: what do you mean?
<heret1c> naw. on a separate partition. sda2/3/4...
<jimmygoon> How is the artwork team doing?
<mohbana> oliver_g4, watch traffic on my local NAT i.e. router
<oliver_g4> mohbana: try Wireshark
<bazhang> jadacyrus: so wlan0 and wmaster0 is the new thing? nice link--thanks!
<heret1c> enselic> if ur hd is large enough: back up, use qtparted, create partition, install gutsy to it.
<Enselic> heret1c: or.. I could just install FF2
<heret1c> enselic> naturally.
<jadacyrus> bazhang: not sure i dont have either wlan0 or wmaster0 but it mentions that in the new kernel no longer using ipw3945 and switching to something called iwlwifi ?
<Enselic> heret1c: btw your IRC client probably has Tab-completion
<heret1c> maybe.
 * heret1c is lazy 8)
<Enselic> if you were lazy you would do Ens<Tab> rather than enselic> ;)
<bazhang> jadacyrus: right, I had heard about that--though probably not fully implemented yet is why we get the two nics in iwconfig etc
<jadacyrus> hmm i dont even get any nics in iwconfig
<bazhang> is your hardware switch set to on?
<jadacyrus> where?
<heret1c> ah. so :)
<heret1c> Enselic: Enselic
<heret1c> yay.
<bazhang> front of laptop perhaps?
<jadacyrus> oh yeah
<jadacyrus> it is
<jadacyrus> but i dont even have the iwl3945 module, do you?
<heret1c> Enselic> there are benefits to having separate partitions for system and home.
<Enselic> heret1c: aaaah! please don't use > after nicks :(
<heret1c> Enselic¤ okay.
<Enselic> heret1c: haha :d
<Yaroze> does pulseaudio work in ubuntu 8.04?
<bazhang> jadacyrus: I searched for anything like that in apt-cache search but came up with nada
<Enselic> Yaroze: there is a deamon running by default at least
<Enselic> Yaroze: but I haven't figured out what good it's for
<jadacyrus> bazhang: same here, check ur lsmod for anything with 3945
<Yaroze> Enselic: no sound using flash :) i have to download the flashmovie and watch it in mplayer for it to work
<heret1c> phew. been at this for twi weeks straight, including a hd crash.
<Yaroze> no sound in totem either
<Enselic> heret1c: when I have two distros, I generally don't want them to use the same ~-data
<jadacyrus> i get nothing
<bazhang> me neither
<jadacyrus> hmm wierd
<jadacyrus> i wonder why you have an interface and i dont
<bazhang> nah early alpha ;]
<jadacyrus> yah guess so
<Enselic> Yaroze: works for me, but I had to reconfigure sound first
<Enselic> i.e. automatic reconfigure of sound
<Yaroze> hmm?
<Enselic> unfortunately I don't remember the command I used. dgpk-reconfigure someting maybe
<bazhang>  -a?
<Yaroze> also my drives are missing from nautilus even tho theyre mounted :)
 * heret1c tips hat at DanaG
<DanaG> Hello.
<alex_mayorga> anyone that knows a way to run win32 from the existing ntfs partition using qemu?
<heret1c> is it just me, or has sound quality improved with 8.04?
<jimmygoon> alex_mayorga, not sure if qemu can but I know that vmware can, but you have to do some setup with the windows partition first otherwise you have driver problems
<Tronic> Quite possible. There's a new kernel and that means bugfixed for ALSA.
<Tronic> *bugfixes
<alex_mayorga> jimmygoon, any pointers?
<jimmygoon> alex_mayorga, nope, just google sorry
<alex_mayorga> DanaG, have you had any luck browsing bluetooth devices?
<DanaG> Hmm, I haven't tried in a while.
<alex_mayorga> I still have bug 148712 over here :(
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 148712 in gnome-bluetooth "Gusty, Hardy: Not seeing bluetooth services even after pairing" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/148712
<sarthor>  Hi, i am using gutsy, i have created new user in my gutsy, but there is no voice, the msg is there "No volume control, Gstramer plugin and/or device found", please help, on other user acc. the audio work fine
<void^> add user to audio group?
<hmuller> Just added strace output for usplash (hardy desktop i386 and amd64) to bug 147623
<hmuller> if there's anymore that I can do to help ...
<sarthor> void^, i have added as "adduser sarthor audio" but still that msg, shuld i have to relogin??
<void^> yes
<sarthor> OK.
<sarthor> void^, the volume is working now, but 1 other problem, my cmoputer my headphone is plugged in the front pannle of the audio, but the computer built speaker also have sound there. how fix this. there is no problem on xp, but on linux its prob, friends are sleeping so i want to make it silent
<void^> no idea
<crimsun_> DanaG: ping, do you have time to try a new build?
<sarthor> ok
<DanaG> I think so.  New build of ALSA?
<crimsun_> right.  How familiar are you with bzr?
<DanaG> I haven't used it, actually.
<DanaG> I've fetched stuff with hg and with svn, though.  I'd assume bzr is somewhat similar.
<crimsun_> apt-get source alsa-driver && bzr branch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/alsa-driver/ubuntu.new && rm -fr alsa-driver-1.0.16/debian && mv ubuntu.new alsa-driver-1.0.16/debian
<crimsun_> apt-get build-dep alsa-driver && fakeroot alsa-driver-1.0.16/debian/rules binary
<crimsun_> you _only_ need to install the created alsa-source_1.0.16-0ubuntu3~_all.deb
<crimsun_> then, apt-get install module-assistant debconf-utils && m-a clean,a-i alsa-source
<DanaG> Currently installing bzr.
<DanaG> Now it's running the rules file.
<AtomicSpark> Nothing to do with hardy but my question is, i have this folder outside the home directory that is use for samba sharing. now id like to also beable to access it via ssh. i know how to set permissions but my question is how is the best way to do it? right now it seems to be root user and root group, 777.
<Yaroze> how do i make pulseaudio work?
<AtomicSpark> Yaroze: what is wrong with the pulsing of your audio?
<crimsun_> Yaroze: grab an Alpha 5 desktop cd?
<alex_mayorga> DanaG, I've considering give bzr a try, what are you testing?
<Yaroze> crimsun_: hmm?
<crimsun_> Yaroze: it works out of the box (OOTB) in Hardy Alpha 5.  Have you tried Alpha 5?
<DanaG> Odd.... cpio was trying to copy lots of random unrelated stuff.
<crimsun_> DanaG: yeah, that's quilt.a
<DanaG> I'll make a new dir to put the stuff in before running 'rules'.
<crimsun_> quilt*
<Yaroze> crimsun_: when was alpha 5 released?
<DanaG> It was copying everything in the current directory, which was my general 'downloads' directory.
<crimsun_> Yaroze: last week (a few days ago)
 * heret1c repeats - is it just him, or has sound quality improved with 8.04?
<abarbaccia> hey all - i've experienced some problems with hardy and i was wondering if others were having the same issues
<crimsun_> heret1c: well, PulseAudio uses the speex resampler instead of ALSA's linear one.
<Yaroze> heret1c: i get sound errors when playing games so dunno about that
<abarbaccia> anybody lose keypad functionality on their keyboard?
<abarbaccia> oh, i also lose sound when the volume drops below 33%
<Yaroze> abarbaccia: yes.. and i disabled the keyboard mouse :)
<crimsun_> Yaroze: which games?
<Yaroze> crimsun_: UrbanTerror
<abarbaccia> Yaroze: what do you mean? did you resolve it
<heret1c> haven't tried games. just playing shoutcast streams.
<Yaroze> abarbaccia: check your keyboard settings
<crimsun_> Yaroze: quake2-based?
<Yaroze> crimsun_: quake 3 based
<abarbaccia> Yaroze: I have. everything seems corret...
<Yaroze> abarbaccia: keyboard mouse not on?
<crimsun_> Yaroze: so you need to use pasuspender -- q3a
<abarbaccia> Yaroze: son of a gun
<abarbaccia> Yaroze: 12345!! thanks -- :0)
<Yaroze> crimsun_: the sound can work for hours.. then suddenly the quality of the sound goes away :)
<AtomicSpark> apparently ubuntu 8.04 A5 doesnt have drivers for the ne2k_pci nic. :\
<DanaG> install: cannot stat `debian/alsa-source.rules': No such file or directory
<Yaroze> abarbaccia: :)
<DanaG> Looks like I need to chdir first.
<Yaroze> crimsun_: thought my new headphones was broken :P
<Yaroze> but only the game sound gets weird
<crimsun_> DanaG: oh, into alsa-driver-1.0.16 probably
<DanaG> Yup, I did that and it worked.
<Yaroze> crimsun_: i have a audigy 2 card so no soundcard locking :P
<abarbaccia> anybody lose all sound when volume drops below 33%
<crimsun_> Yaroze: meaning EMU10k-driven?
<Yaroze> crimsun_: i installed 8.04 yesterday so i must be using alpha 5 then
<Yaroze> crimsun_: yes
<AtomicSpark> abarbaccia: yes. more like 40-50% here. :P i'm on 7.10 though.
<crimsun_> abarbaccia: no, what happens?
<DanaG> Oh hey, do you know anything about the ADI 1981(HD)?
<crimsun_> some.  What in particular?
<abarbaccia> crimsun_: When you lower the volume below 33%, all sound cuts out.
<DanaG> I'm pondering a laptop for summer, and one option I'm thinking of (HP Compaq 8510p) has that chip.
<crimsun_> abarbaccia: no, I mean programmatic repetition, meaning "how are you reproducing it?  with what apps?  under what environments?  alsa-native or pulseaudio-native?" etc.
<DanaG> Is there good linux support for that chip, or does it come down to the individual laptop?
<abarbaccia> crimsun_: I have rhythmbox playing audio right now, and when i lower the volume below 33% in teh volume-applet the audio cuts out
<DanaG> I'm also curious about Asus's Xonar PCIe sound card; I'm considering getting a mini-PCIe-to-PCIe adapter and using that soundcard with the laptop.
<Yaroze> crimsun_: i can see audio playing with pavumeter but i hear nothing :)
<crimsun_> abarbaccia: / Yaroze: I need details, really.  Run the alsa-info.sh debugging script on wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I figured out something odd about the Audigy2: it does S16LE and Float32LE, but not S24LE.  That confused me when I was trying to use surround51:CARD=Audigy2 in pulseaudio.
<abarbaccia> crimsun_: this just started happening too, btw. I'm looking at that script
<crimsun_> DanaG: Xonar support is in .16, a bit improved in the snap I've tweaked for you
<abarbaccia> crimsun_: http://pastebin.ca/916561
<DanaG> I would've thought Xonar would be just a variant of CMI8788, but I guess not.
<crimsun_> no, it's an entirely new set.
<DanaG> Hmm, arecord still simply hangs.
<crimsun_> DanaG: ok, good.
<crimsun_> DanaG: as for the 1981, it has ups and downs.
<crimsun_> it's fairly well supported, but of course there are a billion quirks.
<crimsun_> with any luck, the model you'd purchase doesn't need new pin configs.
<abarbaccia> crimsun_: did you get my pastebin?
<abarbaccia> brb.
<AtomicSpark> lols.
<DanaG> Here's a service manual for the laptop:  http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=3&url=http%3A%2F%2Fstatic.tigerdirect.ca%2Fpdf%2FHP_8510p_8510w_NotebookPC-MnSG.pdf&ei=pcbBR7o9mYiEA8vc4cEH&usg=AFQjCNHd7uDKvVeDbwFYX7CyD3uh3eEb-Q&sig2=IgodItdqhx4raIBuiAYJ7w
<DanaG> argh, I hate how Google now mangles URLs.
<AtomicSpark> the other room is being spammed. they set out all the ops. XD
<DanaG> Two cool features:  "fan always on when on AC power" is a BIOS option, and "swap fn and ctrl" is a BIOS option.  I'd like to meet the people who thought of those two features, because they are very useful and rarely-thought-of.
<heret1c> DanaG: tried www.clusty.com ?
<AtomicSpark> DanaG: hey buddy, fan always on doesnt seem to work for me. :\ maybe that was just vista taking over.
<DanaG> You have that model?
<AtomicSpark> what model? thought we were talkinga bout laptop options lol.
<alex_mayorga> On buying new laptops, anyone knows someone at Dell that can sell *N laptops outside the US?
<MenZa> E1505n laptops are sold in the UK too
<MenZa> Germany as well, I think
<MenZa> An array of countries anyway
<crimsun_> abarbaccia: you need to try the new code I've posted.
<alex_mayorga> I've asked for those models here in MX to no avail
<heret1c> alex_mayorga: canada/lat.am. coming soon.
<alex_mayorga> and I really would like to make my money talk for Ubuntu this time
<alex_mayorga> last time pesky Dell woulsn't even let me get a refund on my non used Win CD
<alex_mayorga> heret1c, thanks, how soon is soon? where did you get that from?
<alex_mayorga> I guess I need to add a comment on bug 1 about it
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1 in ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<abarbaccia> anybody get the "nautilus can't display network:/// locations" error?
<heret1c> alex_mayorga: linux part of www.softpedia.com
<DanaG> The "this model" I was thinking of is the one of which I linked to the service manual.
<AtomicSpark> abarbaccia: everyone gets it. you didnt read the memo.
<DanaG> HP Compaq 8510p.
<alex_mayorga> is there an official way to contact Dell on this matter?
<AtomicSpark> abarbaccia: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/hardy/alpha5
<DanaG> They actually sell laptops with FreeDOS, and take off 75 bucks (base is Vista Business) for doing so.
<AtomicSpark> abarbaccia: read the "caveats" part.
<DanaG> HP also exposes interesting rules about stickers.  For example, Intel Wireless card requires "Centrino" sticker; "Centrino Pro" (Intel AMT) requires "Centrino Pro" sticker.
<DanaG> What is it that makes capture hang rather than simply recording silence?  Also, what's the difference between "Oxygen" and "Virtuoso", that mandates separate drivers?
<abarbaccia> AtomicSpark: very good. thanks
 * heret1c discovers linux has a Plug 'n Pray relationship with mobile phones.
 * AtomicSpark knows linux invented Plug 'n Play
 * DanaG wonders if an ISA SB16 with IDE controller would be at all useful nowadays.
<DanaG> Probably not.
<heret1c> AtomicSpark: not necessarily the same. 8)
 * AtomicSpark thought thats what they called it in windows
<crimsun_> DanaG: yes, useful.
<crimsun_> there's always _some_ use case.
 * AtomicSpark has a ibm ps1
<DanaG> We used to have some of those RAM-on-a-stick thingies with the actual row of pins on the bottom.
<DanaG> I also have a non-plug-and-play Ensoniq Soundscape, an old ISA VGA card of some sort, and a Voodoo3 2000 PCI.
<heret1c> is youtube down?
<stdin> apparently so
<CorruptTerrorist> loads for me
<heret1c> unusual.
<heret1c> CorruptTerrorist: .co.uk?
<CorruptTerrorist> .com
<DanaG> That reminds me of why I so hate flash:
<DanaG> *segfault*
<DanaG> *segfault*
<DanaG> click, back, *segfault*
<DanaG> It's really annoying.
<h3sp4wn> sure its not flash not nspluginwrapper or badly written flash codde
<DanaG> Firefox crashes almost every two or three pages on YouTube... and it's actually crashing on page UNload.
<DanaG> I'm also on 32-bit, so nspluginwrapper isn't an issue.
<DanaG> Od... somehow Timidity manages to bypass PulseAudio even though it's the default ALSA device, and it also manages to bypass the "PCM" slider of my sound card.
<h3sp4wn> interesting - I wonder what they changed recently
<abarbaccia> okay i have a pet peeve with hardy. The very top and bottom of the panel bars aren't mart of the menu. Meaning, if i click on the very top of the screen by the word "applications" the menu doesn't open. repeatable on others machines?
<h3sp4wn> Seems ok on 32 bit firefox 2
<heret1c> ff3 is cwer a cpu hog.
<heret1c>      cert
<abarbaccia> can someone test this so i can file a bug if needed?
<abarbaccia> click the applications menu, but at the VERY top of your screen. Does the menu open?
<AtomicSpark> abarbaccia: give me 5 mins. :P the bottom doesnt work in gutsy
<abarbaccia> hurm. i never had the problem in gutsy...i don't think at least
<DanaG> The top one pixel is eaten by the "edge flip" features in compiz.
<AtomicSpark> my mouse has to be at least 5-6 pixels up from the bottom edge
<DanaG> That's what's going on.
<DanaG> Oh, you have your menu at the bottom?
<abarbaccia> DanaG: I have my menu on the top
<abarbaccia> DanaG: The top pixel is claimed by compiz you're saying -- because its KILLING me right now
<abarbaccia> shouldn't it be passing that even through if its not calling any action?
<alex_mayorga> talking on video problems, anyone else seeing the display "refresh" diagonally
<AtomicSpark> abarbaccia: i am reinstalling hardy because it couldnt detect my net2k driver. ill check when its done.
<abarbaccia> alright, great.
<abarbaccia> it just doesn't seem right to me
<abarbaccia> i hope its a bug and not a design choice
<AtomicSpark> assuming the alt install works for me. didnt for 7.10. :\ stupid freeze at loading boot scripts.
<DanaG> Turn off all the edge-flip triggers and the pixel-eating will go away.
<alex_mayorga> Is there a way to re-install a different kernel, but keep the data intact?
<alexrudd0> which data?
<alex_mayorga> like doing a repair install in win32 or something of sorts
<DanaG> I wonder..... what could I use a Smart Card reader for?
<AtomicSpark> what :|
<alex_mayorga> I'd like to test amd kernel on my turion laptop
<h3sp4wn> copying junk to sd / mmc cards ?
<alex_mayorga> DanaG, to use disk encryption maybe
<alexrudd0> you mean you have x86 and you want to try amd64?
<P2502> alex_mayorga: you may install as much kernels as you want and switch betwen them
<alex_mayorga> P2502, can you tutor me, n00b here, sorry
<DanaG> Aah yes, you got the difference betwen smartcard and any memory format.
<sarthor> youtube is Back
<AtomicSpark> SD is winning the card "format war"
<abarbaccia> DanaG: Do i disable them in the compiz configuration tool? and do you know what effect specifically
<DanaG> Are you using wall or cube?
<alex_mayorga> alexrudd0, right
<sarthor> sorry i pasted off topinc
<DanaG> Anyway, it'd be "edge flip {pointer,drag,move}"
<alex_mayorga> actually I seem to have generic as of now
<sarthor> topic*
<alexrudd0> alex_mayorga: that's not just a kernel - you have to recompile/reinstall *everything*
<alex_mayorga> alexrudd0, what do I do?
<P2502> alex_mayorga: just backup your data and do anything
<h3sp4wn> DanaG: Actually do you mean a smartcard reader like I have on my sparc ?
<alex_mayorga> P2502, anything being?
<h3sp4wn> Those ones you use instead of having to logon you just put the card in
<AtomicSpark> alex_mayorga: is there a reason you want 64 bit? i accepted the fact that I don't need it yet. most of the apps that run on it are just 32 bit recompiled, not optimized at all.
<alex_mayorga> I'd like to have smart card if only for authentication purposes
<h3sp4wn> secureid is quite nice to use but you need an aceserver somewherre
<DB44> is 8.04 coming out with alsa 0.16 and eclipse 3.3.1.1 ?
<alex_mayorga> AtomicSpark, just trying to be a "good citizen" and test thoroughly :)
<DanaG> That HP laptop I linked to has a true SmartCard reader.
<alex_mayorga> DanaG, does HP do ubuntu right out of the box? or freeDOS at least?
<DB44> is 8.04 coming out with alsa 0.16 and eclipse 3.3.1.1 ?
<h3sp4wn> HP does SLES only at least for my new laptop
<AtomicSpark> alex_mayorga: HP doesnt have ubuntu afaik. you can get freedos on the "configurable" ones, no smartbuys.
<DanaG> I just hope they replace the HD2600 with a 3xxx-series card by summer.
<alex_mayorga> is there a formal team to push ubuntu to OEMs?
<h3sp4wn> DanaG: Does the slot have SC next to it (I think I have one if it does) no idea where to buy the cards from though (got a finger print scanner as well I will probably never use)
<abarbaccia> DanaG: Thanks, I switched to cube and there are no problems with edge flips or anything. Should i file a bug for the wall?
<DanaG> http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=167884
<AtomicSpark> i have a compaq 6820s. its their new business laptops. pretty. works well. i don't get all the hp bashing.
<DanaG> Have I linked to HP Japan's wallpapers?     http://h50146.www5.hp.com/products/portables/personal/zen_wallpaper/
<h3sp4wn> I have a 8710w
<DanaG> Do you know anybody who has the 8510p?  I'm curious what the fan behavior is like.
<AtomicSpark> neato. i enjoy my 17" notebook. mm full keyboard.
<h3sp4wn> It seems pretty good so far decent screen and a quadro (hopefully less mesing around with drivers)
<AtomicSpark> that samon wallpaper is what shipped with mine.
<alex_mayorga> inspiron 1501 here
<DanaG> Oh, and HP subtracts 5 bucks if you choose Broadcom wifi.
<h3sp4wn> Mine is 17" as well I don't have a full keyboard though (the home end part is squashed up)
<AtomicSpark> h3sp4wn: i have a numpad. yes. go me.
 * AtomicSpark finds pics
<alex_mayorga> how bearable is a 17" to take to bed and stuff?
<h3sp4wn> got a numeric keypad and normal jeyboard
<DanaG> I currently have a Gateway M685; I'm sick of carrying around the 7.5 pounds PLUS the power brick.
<h3sp4wn> but home end pg up pg dn is moved
<AtomicSpark> http://images.google.com/images?source=ig&hl=en&rlz=&q=6820s&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi
<h3sp4wn> I don;t int
<DanaG> (M685 is also known as nx860{,x,xl})
<alex_mayorga> I still believe 12" is the right size
<AtomicSpark> mine is 6.5 lbs. not bad for a 17".
<h3sp4wn> end to carry this around I have a thinkpad X31 that is indistructable
<alex_mayorga> does Lenovo sell no OS models?
<h3sp4wn> Well not totally but its survived 6 months of punishment so far and its fine
<h3sp4wn> I think you can get suse now - I dunno this is on of the last IBMs
 * AtomicSpark doesnt like opensuse
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I'd assume the 8710w has the same audio chip as the 8510p....
<alex_mayorga> back in college I had friends that step on their alloy thinkpads to test ruggedness
<h3sp4wn> DanaG: Seems to work there is no hardware mixer which is a bit crappy though
<alex_mayorga> they survived
<h3sp4wn> and it seems to like un muting itself under some circumstances (that could be gnome though)
<alex_mayorga> but these were pre-lenovo models, I wonder if they still put magnesium alloy around the LCD
<AtomicSpark> you have to be kidding me! it doesnt see that driver either. X(. stupid ubuntu in kvm.
<h3sp4wn> http://rafb.net/p/uvkxh225.html (That is the lspci) dunno whether its the same or not
<DanaG> Oh hey, have you used Windows on the laptop?  Does Speedfan work?
<DanaG> (The HP 8710w)
<h3sp4wn> Never booted Windows even once
<h3sp4wn> I have the recovery partition still though - maybe I will want / need to one day
<AtomicSpark> recovery partitions make me sad. i demand cd's.
<h3sp4wn> I don't care I don't want windows anyway
<AtomicSpark> why not? good for things.
<Tronic> There seems to be a bug in the new librsvg that just appeared on Hardy (2.22.0-1). The older version (2.20.0-1) worked fine, but this one segfaults in _rsvg_acquire_xlink_resource.
<alex_mayorga> only win app I miss is Joost
<alex_mayorga> I've recall I read about a easier integration of wine
<AtomicSpark> wow. hp updated their website. not bad.
<alex_mayorga> but don't recall the name of it, any wine experts
<AtomicSpark> maybe if they finally have a single username and password for the entire site, i wont hate them as much.
<Kuni> hey everyone
<Kuni> I've got an issue with the Wubi installer
<Kuni> About halfway through, it claims that it is unable to access the CD. Anyone know how I could fix this?
<alex_mayorga> Kuni, did you ckecked the media for errors?
<Kuni> not yet
<Kuni> but I've been able to boot from the disc and use the livecd session on another machine
<alex_mayorga> during the install you might exercise part of the CD that are not used on a live session, might be worth a check
<Kuni> yeah, my friend (whose system this is) says it fails at the same point every time, so I'm guessing that's it, I'll check
<heret1c> appears like many have problems with the monitor/disply module in system settings.
<heret1c> going back quite some time, too.
<alex_mayorga> heret1c, bug?
<heret1c> alex_mayorga: spot on.
<heret1c> over-reported,
<heret1c> "libpython2.5.so not found in paths"
<heret1c> !"libpython2.5.so not found in paths"
<heret1c> ! libpython2.5.so not found in paths
<heret1c> smeg.
<Kuni> heret1c: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/meta-kde/+bug/190091
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 190091 in meta-kde "SYSTEM SETTING MONITOR AND DISPLAY  LIBPYTHON2.5.SO NOT FOUND IN PATHS in hardy herron (dup-of: 138189)" [Undecided,New]
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 138189 in pykdeextensions "application tries to dlopen /usr/lib/libpython2.5.so (only found in the -dev package) " [High,In progress]
<alex_mayorga> well, I can confirm it :)
<Kuni> yeah, me too.
<Kuni> twice over.
<alex_mayorga> hehe
<alex_mayorga> heret1c, do you want me to test anything?
<heret1c> Kuni: thanks. that's it.
<Kuni> np
<Kuni> there's a seperate one for kubuntu, too, I forget which one it is
<alex_mayorga> mine is gnome tough
<Kuni> lol
<nhaines> ls
<Kuni> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-systemsettings/+bug/189999
<nhaines> wrong window, sorry.  :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 189999 in kde-systemsettings "[hardy] kubuntu libpython2.5.so (dup-of: 138189)" [Undecided,New]
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 138189 in pykdeextensions "application tries to dlopen /usr/lib/libpython2.5.so (only found in the -dev package) " [High,In progress]
<heret1c> broken symlink?
<alex_mayorga> heret1c, do you know the fix?
<heret1c> al> enlighten me?
<alex_mayorga> you enlighten me :)
<heret1c> CorruptTerrorist: u wouldn't happen to live in Pennsylvania Av. 1600 / Wash. DC? 8)
<DanaG> Oh hey, with that HP 8710p, what are the quicklaunch buttons?
<DanaG> I mean, what logos are there?
<heret1c> locate libpython2.5.so
<CorruptTerrorist> heret1c, why?
<CorruptTerrorist> oh hahahahah
<heret1c> CorruptTerrorist: 8)
<heret1c> the minkee-in-chimp 'isself!
<crimsun_> hmph, we broke g-p-m.
 * crimsun_ looks at bugs.lp/u/+s/g-p-m
<alex_mayorga> heret1c, I found it
<alex_mayorga> libpython2.5.so.1 -> libpython2.5.so.1.0
<heret1c> so mon/disp expects a pointer to those from somewhere.
<alex_mayorga> these are under /usr/lib
 * heret1c nods
<crimsun_> well, that's a step in the right direction
<crimsun_> at least g-p-m from ted's ppa can tell if I'm on AC vice battery (using linux 2.6.24-10.16-generic)
<crimsun_> now to figure out which set of patches need to be reverted/rediffed
<lucasvo> I have an ubuntu base system installed (edgy) is it save to upgrade to heron directly? should I use dist-upgrade or upgrade? I want to install ubuntu-desktop, should I do that before or after upgrading?
<crimsun_> lucasvo: edgy->feisty->gutsy->hardy
<lucasvo> I have reasons not to install HH directly from an alpha image :)
<crimsun_> any other migration path is unsupported currently
<crimsun_> when hardy is released, both gutsy->hardy and dapper->hardy will be supported
<lucasvo> crimsun_: even with only the base system?
<crimsun_> yes.
<lucasvo> crimsun_: and I imagine installing ubuntu-desktop afterwards is a wiser(faster) choice?
<crimsun_> now - that said, it is possible to do feisty->hardy
<crimsun_> I haven't tried edgy->hardy
<lucasvo> crimsun_: ok
<crimsun_> yes, that's the recommended path
<lucasvo> ok
<crimsun_> err, not the _supported_ path, to be clear.
<lucasvo> cool, thanks.
<crimsun_> but you can if it tweaks your jimmies.
<lucasvo> crimsun_: I've been using development versions all the time. since edgy
<crimsun_> lucasvo: I'm only saying that for posterity.
<lucasvo> I'm used to the fixing and that stuff
<lucasvo> crimsun_: sure
<lucasvo> crimsun_: I'm glad that I finally found the time to remove the crappy vista from my tablet pc
<alex_mayorga> crimsun_: haha posterity
<heret1c> crimsun_: any news/rumors as to when ide hds will be hdparmable again?
<crimsun_> heret1c: no idea and beyond my area.  Sorry.
<heret1c> crimsun_: ah.
<lucasvo> crimsun_: is me testing LTS upgrade any help? (only with ubuntu-base installed)
<crimsun_> lucasvo: absolutely!
<Flannel> lucasvo: update-manager-core should still work (and you'd be testing it)
<Flannel> crimsun_: How does the dapper upgrade work anyway?  I noticed there weren't proper transitional packages in hardy.
<alex_mayorga> heret1c, anything else you need me to check?
<crimsun_> Flannel: err, _which_ packages are missing transitional ones?
<Flannel> crimsun_: Kernel ones
<lucasvo> uhm actually I don't run LTS anyway. I'm on edgy already.
<Flannel> there's no -686, for instance, or any of the others
<heret1c> bbl
<Flannel> -base, -standard, and -desktop are all there (obviously) and I haven't checked any others, but the kernel ones aren't
<Flannel> I suppose those are metapackages anyway, but the kernel will need a transitional
<crimsun_> well, u-m should handle those
<Flannel> no, kernels are dependant on -minimal
<Flannel> er, other way around
<Flannel> and, arent, even.  sheesh.  u-m doesn't depend on linux-generic
<crimsun_> it shouldn't
<crimsun_> u-m should handle them.
<Flannel> what is u-m then?
<crimsun_> update-manager
<Flannel> Ah
<Flannel> so, what exactly does it do?
<crimsun_> that said, if you feel like filing a wishlist bug against linux to add those transitional packages for -[56]86, feel free
<Flannel> since, its not the same as it has been (check third parties, check metapackages, change sources, dist-upgrade)
<Flannel> I'm just trying to understand what update-manager(-core) does, since I'm going to have to support botched upgrades in #ubuntu once april comes around
<Flannel> crimsun_: File against which package?
<crimsun_> linux.
<crimsun_> see update-manager's README.dist-upgrade.  You'll find the code in AutoUpgradeTester/ and DistUpgrade/ fairly informative.
<crimsun_> ok, food time.
<Flannel> thanks crimsun_
<alex_mayorga> does anyone have wine working?
<alex_mayorga> I get Segmentation fault (core dumped) when running winecfg
<bardyr> alex_mayorga, i downloaded the lastest release (deb) from there site, and it worked
<alex_mayorga> will try that,
<alex_mayorga> thanks
<alex_mayorga> it's bug 191575
<MenZa> IS anyone here having issues with flashplayer not playing videos on YouTube properly? Mine stops after af few seconds, despite buffering completely.
<MenZa> hmm, I think it was a sound server issue - I closed Banshee and now it works.
<MenZa> Odd.
<wolverian> how are you supposed to create new virtual machines in virt-manager? the buttons are greyed out.
<wolverian> am I missing a package? :)
<wolverian> running virt-manager --show-domain-creator doesn't launch the app at all
<wolverian> I *did* install KVM.. I wonder what else I need.
<wolverian> ah. I need to manually connect first. nevermind, then..
<alex_mayorga> bardyr, so wine 0.9.56 needs packaging then?
<jadacyrus> can't change my desktop wallpaper in hardy..
<unenough> It should be called Hardly! not hardy.
<unenough> (for now).
<alex_mayorga> jadacyrus, I just changed my wallpaper
<lucasvo> hi
<lucasvo> I just installed hardy heron.
<lucasvo> one "bug" I noticed: when I enter my username on GDM the font is way to big and doesn't fit into the box.
<lucasvo> the same is the case in guifications of pidgin. they use the same font style
<lucasvo> is that a bug at all, is it because I have a broken system or is it even intended? :)
<MenZa> Sounds like a bug. Did you install a fresh version?
<alex_mayorga> you mean you see big dots instead of small ones?
<lucasvo> alex_mayorga: no
<lucasvo> the font size is to big
<lucasvo> 20px instead of 12 or whatever
<alex_mayorga> which results on big dots on the password fields
<alex_mayorga> I've seen that certainly
<lucasvo> aha you mean these dots
<lucasvo> yes
<lucasvo> alex_mayorga: I meant you were asking for big pixels or something
<alex_mayorga> by the way FF3 seems to get that right, normal dots
<lucasvo> alex_mayorga: it's not only the dots, also the username
<lucasvo> and the notifications
<alex_mayorga> lucasvo, if you file it please subscribe me please ;)
<lucasvo> can I make a print screen in gdm?
<lucasvo> alex_mayorga: how can I take a screenshot?
<lamalex> I'm having an issue with the new gnome-clock applet
<lucasvo> alex_mayorga: did you search for it on LP?
<lamalex> whenever I click it, my panel freezes
<unenough> why is my background white? and icons are hidden but there?
<unenough> help
<alex_mayorga> lucasvo, dunno, not really I don't even know how to describe it
<lamalex> is there a spot in gconf it would be?
<lamalex> found it nm
<lamalex> but no dice
<lamalex> is there a way to reset it back to the stock default?
<sarthor> Hi, there is a lot of traffice on port udp 137, what problem my users will if i blocked 137 udp/tcp port?? shuld i have to block this??
<Mohero> Hi all
<Mohero> bazhang: don't know if you're still here - but I managed to fix the problem I was having.
#ubuntu+1 2009-02-16
 * cwillu can't remember whether he promised to huggle, or to stop huggling, so he huggles dtchen for a few moments and then stops 
<dtchen> you promised both depending on my preference
 * cwillu awaits dtchen's preference
<dtchen> of course by the time you were moaning about it, i had already committed the fix to bzr, as i had typed here
<cwillu> sorry, I got the impression you were talking about the race condition exclusively
<franta> Hi every one! I don't know if this is the right place, but I'll ask anyway... I've found that Jaunty doesn't recognize my mp3 player, but I don't know where to report that...
<maco> franta: what do you mean doesnt recognize? and what kind is it?
<_VIM_> Hi, what file(S) do I need for guest Addtions in Virtualbox? I know it's some header dev package or something...I have the KDE jaunty.
<franta> maco: it's sansa e270 and lsusb shows it , but it doesn't get an entry in /dev .. like /dev/sdx1 or something... wonder if it's because I'm running Jaunty on an external disk...
<dtchen> franta: Sansas normally have a hardware toggle between MTP and UMS
<franta> maco: I have kubuntu, but I don't think that matters...
<dtchen> s/UMS/MSC/ depending on the context
<franta> dtchen: yes, I know... there's MTP and MCU or something like that... I have it set so it acts as mass storage...
<franta> I'm on Hardy now and it works..
<dtchen> franta: that's odd; hal-info has a specific quirk for your Sansa e270
<dtchen> (obviously, it *should* work0
<dtchen> )
<franta> dtchen: I think it's because I'm booting from usb hdd...
<franta> but flash drive works...
<_VIM_> Hi, what file(S) do I need for guest Addtions in Virtualbox? I know it's some header dev package or something...I have the KDE jaunty.
<franta> _VIM_: isn't it included?
<_VIM_> I guess not :(
<_VIM_> cant get it to install
<cwillu> _VIM_, you can use the download from virtualbox's site (afaict, virtualbox-ose-guest-utils doesn't include the windows guest utils).  It's just a matter of dumping the file in the location it's expecting, which is documented in the man pages
<_VIM_> somthing bout "kernel config is invalid..."
<_VIM_> no i'ts a not a windows guest
<_VIM_> it's a KDE Jaunty guest
<cwillu> !info linux-headers
<ubottu> Package linux-headers does not exist in jaunty
<cwillu> !info linux-headers-generic
<ubottu> linux-headers-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel headers. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.28.7.7 (jaunty), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<_VIM_> i installed that
<cwillu> no idea then, sorry
<_VIM_> np thanks anyways :)
<FFForever> dtchen, you around?
<FFForever2> sorry my wifi died are u around?
<cwillu> maco, sorry, just saw your pm now
<FFForever2> can someone anyone help me get my mic working, i was talking with dtchen about a week and a half ago and he said something about alsa that ships with ubuntu 9.04 does not have the patch i need for my mic =\
<FFForever> i have a hp 6810us
<FFForever> please someone...
<nblracer> what is cca?
<FFForever> Anyone wanna help me fix meh mic?
<charlie-tca> Probably many want to, but do not know how, FFForever
<FFForever> i have searched but no one seems 2 know how =(
<maco> FFForever: has it ever worked in ubuntu?
<FFForever> maco, nope =(
<maco> alsa-info.sh link?
<maco> and have you filed a bug?
<FFForever> maco, that url is invalid for me =(
<FFForever> and i didn't file a bug because no one ever responds 2 them =(
<blizzle> Hello. I'm trying to get a TNT2 working in Jaunty with Nvidia's drivers. Jockey doesn't appear to see anything available, I've epically failed at downloading nvidia's .run package.. any pointers?
<RAOF> blizzle: Whee! Old-skool.
<blizzle> RAOF: Yeah, it's a tad ancient!
<RAOF> blizzle: You'll need to be using the nvidia-glx-96 series drivers.  I'm not sure if they actually work with Jaunty's Xserver yet, though.
<blizzle> RAOF: From what I've read, I need the glx-71 series.
<RAOF> That's entirely possible.  It's been some time since I had a TNT2 :)
<maco> FFForever: haha sure we respond. dtchen goes through a *lot* of sound bugs
<maco> FFForever: and i was asking you for the link supplied by downloading and running http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh
<blizzle> RAOF: So I should give up, then, and forget accelerated 3d for now? :/
<FFForever> maco, ahhh whoops .sh is also a tld...
<maco> for what country? O_o
<RAOF> blizzle: It looks like the nvidia-glx-71 package should be installable, at least.
<blizzle> RAOF: It is, and I have. Doesn't seem to help things much, though.. what am I missing?
<FFForever> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=7bee1d7350cbe77d1d1cb1a6fbe03e7c689e029c
<blizzle> RAOF: I mean, Jockey should pick up the driver and offer to enable it, no?
<RAOF> blizzle: Do you have it specified in xorg.conf?
<maco> FFForever: looking
<RAOF> blizzle: I would think so, yes.  Do you have the nvidia-71-modaliases package installed?  That's how jockey works out whether your card is supported.
<FFForever> maco thanks
<blizzle> RAOF: Nothing at all in xorg.conf, and yes, all -71 related packages are installed, including source.
<RAOF> blizzle: running 'sudo nvidia-xconfig' should set your driver to the nvidia binary.  I'm not sure why jockey isn't seeing the driver (and suspect it means that the driver doesn't officially support our Xserver)
<maco> FFForever: is the mic recognized as a capture device?
<FFForever> maco how do i check?, i went though audacity (launched as root) and tried each "device" and none of them was picking up sound
<blizzle> RAOF: Command not found on nvidia-xconfig
<RAOF> Well, that's rather stupid.  That command was introduced in 96, it seems.
<RAOF> blizzle: Basically you want to have Driver "nvidia" in you Device section.
<blizzle> RAOF: I heard that support for legacy hardware was removed in Intrepid.. would that have any bearing on the issue.. and do I need to install -96?
<crdlb> I believe there's a separate nvidia-xconfig package for -71
<maco> FFForever: padsp audacity
<blizzle> crdlb, Oh? Where would I find it.. it's not coming up.
<RAOF> blizzle: Nvidia has been progressively stripping legacy support out of its new drivers, yes (to the point where we now have *four* nvidia drivers in the archive).  But the -71 driver will still drive your TNT2
<maco> FFForever: that should route audacity through pulse. see what happens.
<crdlb> I guess somebody removed it in jaunty
<FFForever> maco uhhh =(
<maco> FFForever: dtchen's got the same sound as you in his laptop and he says the mic is detected, but it's not getting recorded, so try that way
<blizzle> RAOF: I'm pessimistically optimistic :)
<crdlb> the intrepid package looks a bit broken (it conflicts against nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-new instead of the new numbered pkgs)
<maco> FFForever: what?
<FFForever> maco now i have no devices listed
<maco> FFForever: do you have pulseaudio running?
<FFForever> i think?
<FFForever> i hear sound?
<maco> ps -ef | grep pulse
<FFForever> yeah =)
<maco> pasuspender -- audacity
<maco> what then?
<FFForever> maco should i relaunch audacity first?
<maco> yes
<maco> kill all running audacities
<maco> then do that
<FFForever> maco nope =(
<maco> FFForever: test this: arecord -Dplughw:0
<FFForever> ���������������������������������
<maco> ...
<maco> what?
<FFForever> that is what it keeps outputting
<FFForever> (into my terminal)
<maco> oh
<maco> wait are we talking about a mic jack or one that's on the screen?
<FFForever> the one right above the screen =)
<maco> since you have internal and external mic listed along with doc mic
<FFForever> i want to use the one that is right above the screen (internal)
<maco> if you tap the screen or speak loudly into the mic does the output change?
<FFForever> well i think its listed as internal but i don't know =(
<maco> yes, internal means the screen mic
<FFForever> maco just lots of ?...
<FFForever> i cant record from audacity =(
<maco> the ?'s never change when you make loud noises?
<FFForever> nope but they do come in blocks =\
<maco> blocks?
<FFForever> well yeah like sets of 5-10
<maco> do they pause or come faster when you make noises?
<FFForever> nope
<FFForever> btw the mic works (i tested it in xp)
<maco> :(
<FFForever> i hate having 2 go into windows to talk on skype =(
<maco> FFForever: have you updated in the last 2 hours or so?
<FFForever> i think...
<maco> can you please check for new updates?
<maco> dtchen just put out a bunch of new sound stuff this afternoon
<maco> s/put out/uploaded/
<FFForever> (i am not using the main mirror but a closer one 2 me should i switch?)
<maco> you've got him very confused by the way, since he's got a slightly newer version of the same sound card as you
<FFForever> maco i talked 2 him about a week and a half ago and he said something about alsa not having a patch or something like that
<maco> haha and now he's grumbling that it stopped working on his when it used to work, so there's a regression for him
<FFForever> should i stop the upgrade?
<maco> no install the updates anyway
<FFForever> kk done
<FFForever> do i need 2 reboot?
<maco> testing against current usually is most reliable testing
<maco> at least log out and back in for the new pulseaudio
<maco> if there was a new kernel for you, then yes, reboot
<FFForever> kk
<FFForever> brb
<FFForever> back
<maco> FFForever: he just grabbed my 1/8" plug mic and tested, and he knows what's wrong. external mic works fine. internal is broken because 1 of the pins is reversed in the kernel.
<maco> he said he'll fix it in a bit
<maco> in the meantime he says if you have a plugin mic, that should work
<FFForever> maco no external mic for me =(
<FFForever> can you please ask him when i should be expecting a patch in the repo (tmw, a week, etc)
<dtchen> (i'm right here, so you don't need to relay)
<maco> oh youre online now
<FFForever> ahhh cool
<dtchen> FFForever: with the next kernel upload, hopefully, but no guarantees - really depends on free time
<FFForever> dtchen, so in about a week?
<dtchen> FFForever: perhaps, probably more likely to be a couple weeks
<FFForever> cool ive waited since 8.04 so a little longer won't hurt
<FFForever> dtchen, thanks for all of your help and time
<JesperHansen> wth is wrong with the terminal in jaunty? I am having a hard time selecting any text and if I do it gets pasted automatically to the command line. What is this for a kind of behavior :O
<maco> JesperHansen: only in the terminal?
 * JesperHansen suspects this mousepad left click is bogus
<maco> JesperHansen: right. what version of xserver-xorg-input-synaptics are you using?
<maco> this sounds like 0.99.3-1ubuntu1
<JesperHansen> 0.99.3-2ubuntu1
<maco> update
<maco> 2ubuntu2 is out
<maco> brb.
<JesperHansen> hmm, still doing it. cat /dev/input/mice makes only one backspace when I press the left click as only one click is detected, but gnome detects multiple
<JesperHansen> umm.. ctrl+alt+backspace gone in jauntry?
<JesperHansen> -r
<maco> yes
<maco> by default, disabled, jsut like in upstream Xorg
<maco> 1) some people accidentally hit it when they switch workspaces
<maco> 2) devs would rather people report bugs in graphics than hit c-a-b and ignore them
<maco> you can re-enable it like this http://albertomilone.com/wordpress/?p=335
<JesperHansen> Is there btw. some way to make the apport application suck less?
<JesperHansen> ie. not requiring people to create an account
<JesperHansen> on launchpad
<maco> er...if you dont have an lp account, how do you intend to respond to developers' requests for more information?
<JesperHansen> Consider comparing it with mozilla firefox's talkback when firefox crashes. The user provides an email if more information should be needed.
<FFForever> maco any idea why i have 2 hold a key 2 boot my system when my power cable is not plugged in?
<JesperHansen> All of my bug reporting for ubuntu stops when I see I need to login and create an account. Like "pfffft, don't have time to create an account.. Do it later or actually, never"
<maco> FFForever: acpi
<FFForever> any idea on fixing it?
<maco> JesperHansen: or create 1 accout once and never again...
<maco> JesperHansen: where does the boot stop?
<JesperHansen> maco: did I mention a boot?
<maco> JesperHansen: er...that was at FFForever
<maco> remembering which person to answer is almost as hard as remembering what language to speak
<FFForever> i am lost?
<maco> (try studying 2 foreign languages at once. you'll answer people speaking $lang1 in $lang2 and those speaking $lang2 in $lang1, i guarantee it)
<FFForever> maco u do it?
<maco> FFForever: at what point does booting stop working if you dont hold those keys?
<FFForever> i don't even see the loading bar =\
<maco> FFForever: turn off usplash and tell me where it stops
<maco> it gets past grub, right?
<FFForever> maco i see the grub selection menu but after that i get a blank screen, then i hold a key till it finished loading and its all gold
<scottywz> can someone help me with a problem opening terminal sessions?
<FFForever> and everything is gold if my power is plugged in
<maco> FFForever: in grub, edit the boot line to not say "quiet splash"
<maco> then watch where it stops when you dont hold a key
<maco> or see if maybe it works when you turn off usplash that way
<FFForever> maco like this?, quiet           splash
<maco> the boot line already says "quiet splash"
<maco> delete that and then boot
<FFForever> ohhh i added it i was just making sure it was right....
<maco> if you dont know, you have to highlight the boot line in grub, hit "e" to edit, go down to the kernel line on that screen, hit "e" to edit that line, then delete those, hit enter, and then "b" to boot
<FFForever> ohhh....
<FFForever> i was adding it 2 menu.lst....
<maco> no no those 2 options are auto-added in menu.lst
<FFForever> ahhh
<maco> you dont need to touch that file to do a one-time option-edit
<maco> grub's interactive
<FFForever> ill do it later i need 2 finish this project
<maco> ok
<scottywz> can somebody please help me with a problem opening terminal sessions?
<scottywz> im getting "PTY allocation request failed on channel 0" when I try to ssh into my jaunty box
<westyvw> problems with touchpad on asus n20a in jaunty. works with latest sidux. copy xorg.conf for synaptics pad?
<westyvw> problem is an understatement, doesnt work at all
<westyvw> tell
<westyvw> :tell
<pwnguin> RAOF: is it possible that nouveau is confusing the font engine somehow?
<RAOF> What do you mean?
<pwnguin> lemme bring up a screenshot
<pwnguin> http://people.cis.ksu.edu/~jld5445/av-kerning.png
<RAOF> Corruption, or large fonts?
<pwnguin> see the av in the playlist (and elsewhere)?
<pwnguin> last time i had bad font problems, it was a dpi thing
<pwnguin> but nobody seems to be having this problem but me so perhaps im doing something wrong =/
<mjc> pwnguin: xdpyinfo
<pwnguin> mjc:
<pwnguin> mjc: http://pastebin.com/f6641b62e
<mjc> pwnguin: 381x238 millimeters the actual size of your display?
<pwnguin> millimeters sound small
<pwnguin> lemme translate that first =/
<pwnguin> its 14.1 inch widescreen
<pwnguin> those dimensions sound about right
<pwnguin> actually no
<pwnguin> 381 is 15 inches
<pwnguin> well, bumping up the dpi does fix it, but kinda tweaks the fonts all over
<pwnguin> with the exception of a few kernings, 96 dpi seemed fine
<mjc> pwnguin: well your monitor might be misreporting size
<mjc> or the ratio is wrong
<mjc> can you measure it exactly and find out? use a milimeter ruler from inside edge to inside edge
<maco> or do inches * 25.4
<mjc> maco: milimeter ruler for accuracy
<mjc> not for conversion
<mjc> well sorry, s/accuracy/precision/
<maco> mjc: might not own a millimeter ruler
<mjc> maco: most rules have both on them
<maco> then again there are pdf rulers out there
<RAOF> pwnguin: It is possible that nouveau is corrupting that.
<mjc> pwnguin: it's most likely the monitor misreporting size
<mjc> but if not that, then nouveau
<pwnguin> sadly, my rulers only go to 1 ft
<pwnguin> if you want mm precision, i should just dig up the specs
<yossarian> 'lo peeps
<yossarian> so i shouldn't endeavour to install jaunty jackalope on ext4?
<pwnguin> why not?
<maco> might lose data
 * pwnguin has been using ext4 for a few weeks now
<yossarian> how safe is it?
<yossarian> and how long 'til it's 'usable'?
<crdlb> a filesystem is just not something you experiment with
<pwnguin> sure it is
<yossarian> :(
<crdlb> I like to be in at least the bottom 90% on things like that
<pwnguin> there's a tradeoff in filesystems
<pwnguin> new features versus testing and bugs
<maco> pwnguin: er...thats the tradeoff in everything
<crdlb> and ext3 is "good enough"
<yossarian> i have an unrelated question, though. i'm on 64bit intrepid and i'm having certain problems, like viewing flash videos in full screen. is there any point in using 64bit or should i revert to 32 for the time being?
<pwnguin> maco: with the exception that filesystems generally make their way to bug free
<yossarian> i'm not a complete n00b, though, just very close to one :)
<pwnguin> and the worst they can deal out is bigger than a bluescreen
<pwnguin> anyways
<pwnguin> fedora 11's shipping ext4 by default i think
<crdlb> fedora is fedora
<pwnguin> which is probably a bit premature
<crdlb> fedora is a permanent alpha ;P
<pwnguin> kernel.org removed the EXPERIMENTAL tag back in december or so
<pwnguin> if you don't make regular backups, its probably a good idea to stay away from ext4 just in case
<pwnguin> its also a good idea to start making backups
<crdlb> imho, if you have something on ext4 and on a backup, you only have one copy of it :)
<pwnguin> my backups are on raid 0
<SwedeMike> one should wait a couple of years before a filesystem goes out of experimental, unless there is a real good reason to start using it immediately.
<SwedeMike> I would never do it just because it's fun (on a box where the information is important)
<pwnguin> well
<pwnguin> this is #ubuntu+1
<pwnguin> anyone running jaunty has to deal with breaking in bad ways
<pwnguin> you're probably not running your webserver or mysql DB on jaunty
<pwnguin> anyways, online defrag's pretty nice if you care about boot speed
<SwedeMike> pwnguin: well, I wouldn't run ext4 even when jaunty is properly released.
<SwedeMike> at least not on a box which is important
<ronny> hmm
<pwnguin> again, it depends on your definition of important and tolerance for risk
<ronny> pwnguin: major issues with sound here
<pwnguin> it should come as no surprise that ted tso is using ext4 on his desktop now
<dtchen> ronny: "major"?
<ronny> dtchen: suddenly the pc-speaker beek works, and the rest is silent
<ronny> the only sound config that seems to work is oss
<ronny> but only for the tests from the sound preferences
<dtchen> ronny: alsa-info.sh output?
<ronny> dtchen: where do i get that one?
<ronny> nm, should have googled (TM)
<ronny> dtchen: http://dpaste.com/121136/
<ronny> what i dont et is why the heck pulse is not actually running
<dtchen> it probably is; what does pgrep -f pulseaudio return?
<ronny> oh yikes
<dtchen> sorry, you probably don't want -f
<dtchen> anyhow, please unmute 'Surround', 'Center', and 'LFE'
<ronny> i just figured one of the reason - it pumped all of my sound into a rtp thing
<dtchen> ah
<ronny> but why the heck?!
<dtchen> did you configure it to do so using paman?
<ronny> no
<ronny> i wonder how that happended
<ronny> i think i did set up in intrepid, but it worked there
<yossarian> hum this is weird
<yossarian> just updated to jaunty
<yossarian> and it seems to work nicely
<yossarian> except
<maco> except its alpha software?
<yossarian> when i try to enable compiz it says 'desktop effects could not be enabled'
<TheInfinity> no 3d drivers? ;)
<yossarian> i have nvidia 180
<yossarian> enabled
<fosco_> this is a common and well known jaunty problem
<yossarian> any way to bypass it?
<yossarian> i tried deleting /dev/nvidiactl
<TheInfinity> wait until its fixed ;)
<fosco_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6378516&postcount=25 <- the bug and how to solve it
<yossarian> hmm i don't get it :-s
<BUGabundo> guud morning!
<yossarian> i can't find the solution there :\
<BUGabundo> is gnome-do dependency broken?
<maco> BUGabundo: probably since it's written in mono and mono is broken (i cant update f-spot because itll break tomboy)
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/f-spot/+bug/314516
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 314516 in drapes "gnome-sharp2 transition" [Medium,Confirmed]
<BUGabundo> maco: I got it finally updated yesterday
<BUGabundo> it was one queue for weeks
<BUGabundo> but some how it got broken any way
<BUGabundo> bad APT
<BUGabundo> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<BUGabundo>   gnome-sharp2: Depends: libart2.0-cil but it is not going to be installed
<BUGabundo>                 Depends: libgconf2.0-cil but it is not going to be installed
<BUGabundo>                 Depends: libgnome2.0-cil but it is not going to be installed
<BUGabundo>                 Depends: libgnome-vfs2.0-cil but it is not going to be installed
<BUGabundo> E: Broken packages
<maco> BUGabundo: here's a hint: aptitude why-not libgconf2.0-cil
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/do/+bug/330025
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 330025 in gnome-do "Unhandled Exception: System.IO.FileNotFoundException: Could not load file or assembly 'gconf-sharp, Version=2.20.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=35e10195dab3c99f' or one of its dependencies." [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> in case anyone wants so sub to it
<BUGabundo> maco: then the package should have that depency
<BUGabundo> maco: that lib requires me to remove gnome-do, and not fix it
<maco> BUGabundo: ugh you dont get it
<maco> gnome-do NEEDS a different -cil package
<maco> one of your other mono apps needs that -cil package
<maco> those two -cil packages *cannot* peacefully coexist
<maco> decide which app you want more, or don't update til whichever one wants the older package is updated to work with the newer one
<BUGabundo> maco that's clear: I want DO
<maco> ok so install whatever do needs and itll uninstall whatever needed that
<maco> it's libgnome2.24-cil that you have to remove
<BUGabundo> but that's the prob: with ALL installed it still fails to launch
<BUGabundo> but DO 0.8 requites 2.24
<maco> oh i thought that output above was for do
<BUGabundo> and then it seems to need gnome-sharpe
<BUGabundo> that also depends some other stuff that is not instalable
<maco> gnome-sharp2 and gnome-do conflict with each other
<BUGabundo> not here
<maco> gnome-sharp2 needs 2.0-cil. gnome-do needs 2.24-cil. 2.0-cil and 2.4-cil cannot co-exist. gnome-do and gnome-sharp2 thus conflict as well
<BUGabundo> as I said, yesterday it seemed to be fixed
<maco> what do you mean "not here"?
<BUGabundo> something is wrong with my PPA version then
<BUGabundo> not here = not on my system
<BUGabundo> I don't get any conflit
<BUGabundo> it will install... but not start
<maco> just because gnome-do doesnt say "no gnome-sharp2" allowed doesnt mean they dont conflict farther along the dependency chain, which is what's happening
<maco> probably theyre *supposed* to work together
<maco> since do is complaining that it cant find sharp
<maco> since sharp isn installed
<maco> because its dependencies conflict with do's dependencies
<maco> so do conflicts with its own dependency, in effect. as weird as that sounds
<BUGabundo> its bug on depencies then
<BUGabundo> eheh
<maco> when sharp is updated to work with 2.24, they can coexist
<BUGabundo> I guess
<maco> basically, gnome-do is not installable until sharp is updated to work with 2.24
<BUGabundo> but then apt shouldn't have allowed the update to go in
<BUGabundo> I never force, just in case
<ziroday> BUGabundo: there is a PPA for do, it works for me on jaunty
<maco> who says that's apt's fault?
<maco> apt only knows what the package tells it. maybe the package is wrong.
<BUGabundo> I know
<BUGabundo> that's what I said
<maco> do might not say "i need sharp"
<BUGabundo> ziroday: I have both PPAs (do-core and testers) but it doesn't build for 64 bits
<ziroday> BUGabundo: ah, can't help you on 64bit sorry
<BUGabundo> maco that's why I filed that bug! cause it NEEDs it
<maco> how about a title like "gnome-do's dependencies conflict with each other"
<BUGabundo> feel free to improve the bug description
<maco> and if that's from a ppa...whyd you file it in "gnome-do (ubuntu)"
<BUGabundo> apport did it! (I have a bug on that too... apport should really link to other LP projects)
<maco> BUGabundo: by the way, is kmail doing stupid stupid things for you?
<BUGabundo> I also marked it to GO project
<BUGabundo> like what?
<maco> like saying that there are new mails but then not actually showing them in the inbox?
<BUGabundo> kmail is working! that's all I need it to do
<maco> i know i had 260 unread before
<BUGabundo> not that!
<maco> it says "263 unread" but there are no new ones highlighted anywhere
<BUGabundo> but I have some cache prob: some folders have emails, it shows it as bold, but doesn't show the unread count
<maco> restarting kmail sometimes fixes it
<BUGabundo> only all emails number
<BUGabundo> maco: that's the count of SUBfolders
<BUGabundo> not that folder
<maco> it also seems if kmail is running before i get online (such as after resuming from suspend) itll refuse to check for new mail til after i close it and reopen it. which is stupid.
<maco> BUGabundo: im looking in the inbox folder.
<BUGabundo> they seem to change the behaviour during 4.x
<maco> there are no subfolders on my inbox
<BUGabundo> maco: KIO probs... not kmail by it self
<BUGabundo> those get jamed...
<maco> kio?
<BUGabundo> I always close kmail before hibernate just in case
<maco> that shouldnt be necessary
<BUGabundo> yeah, the connections it starts and then are managed by the system libs
<BUGabundo> not kmail it self
<BUGabundo> just pkill kio
<BUGabundo> and you will be fine
<maco> not that evolution always resumes properly either. but at least 3/4 of the time it resumes properly. kmail never does.
<BUGabundo> kmail works IF it is not looking for mail
<maco> but theyre not local files, so what's kio for?
<BUGabundo> but if it is, KIOs will get locked
<BUGabundo> no idea1
<BUGabundo> I have a bunch
<maco> i dont get it
<BUGabundo> one for each smtp, imap, pop connection
<maco> also, it keeps re-collapsing my threads after i close and open it. i dont want my threads collapsed!
<BUGabundo> that's a setting!
<maco> BUGabundo: but i set it to not-collapse. then i restart it and it re-collapses. i want it to store the setting across sessions
<maco> also, the threading mode names are completely unintuitive. thank you.
<BUGabundo> mine don't clopass
<BUGabundo> AFAIK
 * BUGabundo needs checking
<BUGabundo> ehhe Works For ME (TM)
<maco> trying "current activity, threaded" ...maybe that means "there's new stuff so move the thread to the top like gmail"
<maco> but without putting the messages inside the thread in stack-order like evolution does
<BUGabundo> maco: I can't find the collapse setting. where is it?
<BUGabundo> I use mailinglist
<maco> View menu
<BUGabundo> for most of my folders
<BUGabundo> some date asc, some desc
<BUGabundo> activity SUCKs
<BUGabundo> maco: the View menu is not a setting
<maco> O_o....no option to select thread?
<BUGabundo> its a state.... it won't be saved!
<maco> BUGabundo: silly
<BUGabundo> there's an option somewhere
<maco> if you configure the threading mode its in there
<BUGabundo> I have to track it down (or was it "accidently" removed ?)
<maco> but if you toggle it in the View menu, i think that ought to be saved.
<BUGabundo> saw it
<maco> obviously if i toggled it, it means i liked it. keep it.
<BUGabundo> file a bug.... eheh
<BUGabundo> setting to ALWAYS EXPAND and testing
<BUGabundo> works here!
<maco> "you like to use this mode eh?  oh well. i'll just forget next restart"
<BUGabundo> read threads are getting expanded
<maco> right if you edit the view mode
<maco> that seems like a silly way to do it
<BUGabundo> when they were copplase
<BUGabundo> at least using mailinglist view
<maco> if you tell it "i want to work this way" by setting it to "this why" by using the View menu, it ought to just remember that
<BUGabundo> file a bug!
<BUGabundo> KDE has lots of them
<BUGabundo> Kontact plenty more!
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> not enough devs
<maco> *this* is what i dont like about kde apps. they dont pay any attention to how the user is working. they require that you find and navigate some over-complicated settings dialog, hunting for the checkbox that makes the checkbox in the menu permanent
<BUGabundo> never bother me
<maco> i hate their settings dialogs
<maco> i avoid them
<BUGabundo> I set it ONCE on the view, and it works as expected
<maco> i avoid changing settings in kde specifically to avoid ever having to look at those dialogs
<BUGabundo> if a folder has a diff way of working I just make a new view for it!
<maco> kde 4.2 is pretty, but its apps are still annoying
<maco> and WHY does kmail not have a "select the thread" keyboard shortcut or menu option or anything?
<maco> hold down shift and click around a bunch is not efficient
<BUGabundo> maco: collapse the thread and you can do what you want
<BUGabundo> just hit '.' (dot)
<BUGabundo> it should expand or collapse and then you can move/copy
<maco> ok...
<maco> i should map a delete-thread shortcut
<maco> oh ther's one already. will have to learn that..
<BUGabundo> maco maco : "CHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESEE" eheheeheheh
<maco> yes i saw
<BUGabundo> I have it as ctrl+d
<maco> like in evolution?
<BUGabundo> cause its closer to use left hand
<maco> i mentioned the existence of the driver we use to pete graner, so he added it to jaunty and intrepid
<BUGabundo> and 'd' for single mail delete
<maco> LD
<maco> *:D
<BUGabundo> you go girl!
<BUGabundo> pushing it! hehe
<BUGabundo> but FOR ME its not even close to 100% good
<BUGabundo> sucks on 64 bits
<maco> well its doesnt cause regressions
<BUGabundo> I appreciate all GREAT work Nol has been doing
<maco> which would be the *big* blocke
<maco> *blocker
<BUGabundo> video is gettting slower each version
<maco> it adds *some* functionality at least
<BUGabundo> if you get and older one from SF you will see what I mean
<BUGabundo> since nol started to try to get v4l to work at the same time, it got way worse...
<maco> i told him it works for photo, which is more than without the driver, but video is slow. orientation detection was being worked on and *installs new version* and oh hey it works now
<BUGabundo> many apps fail to use it, unless I use PRELOAD
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> pics are good
<BUGabundo> but my cam aint have all that good quality I see on some webcams
<maco> pics are the only thing i used my usb webcam for
<BUGabundo> those 1.3 MPx are fake
<BUGabundo> I want to use video broadcast
<BUGabundo> most of it via flash (bambuser and ustream.tv
<maco> but im having an issue. i cant compare cheese w/ each cam on here because cheese goes "oh, which cam do you want to use?" and only lists /dev/video0 (builtin) and ignores my /dev/video1 (usb)
<BUGabundo> and currenclty (and on 64 bits) that's a bit touch and go
<BUGabundo> 30% of the time it works
<BUGabundo> can't you provide it via conf or cli operand?
<maco> camorama doesnt even offer to let you choose your input
 * BUGabundo reads man
<BUGabundo> seems not
<maco> cheese has a gui way to pick which cam to use
<maco> it just isnt iterating the list properly, i guess
<BUGabundo> bug for that?
<maco> and like i said, camorama doesnt even have the option
<BUGabundo> you can always unload the driver
<BUGabundo> eeh
<maco> well im not sure yet if thats the exact problem
<BUGabundo> and let the 2nd be the only cam
<maco> it could be that something's wrong with my usb cam's detection
<maco> though hal seems to do fine
<BUGabundo> let me re-test the lattest version
<BUGabundo> and start cam-server
<maco> ah camorama takes an arg
<maco> camorama says could not connect to video device /dev/video1
<BUGabundo>   -d, --device=STRING                        v4l device to use
<BUGabundo> it uses v4l so you need PRELOAD
<maco> im trying a different camera
<maco> i have 2 webcams
<BUGabundo> I know
<maco> i would like to compare performance
<BUGabundo> you mentioned it
<maco> ok so...do you mean my external might not be v4l?
<BUGabundo> $ ./install
<maco> huh?
<BUGabundo> run caminfo on it
<maco> gotta install that...
<BUGabundo> duh
<BUGabundo> $ v4l-info
<BUGabundo> not caminfo
<maco> oh
<BUGabundo> btw I'm posting the resulst of that to the forum
<BUGabundo> just in case some one needs to compare
<BUGabundo> I see a really low video step
<BUGabundo> maybe that's what's making it slow
<maco> v4l-info doesnt show /dev/video1
<BUGabundo> done
<maco> oh wait
<BUGabundo> I only have one so I can't say
<maco> pgraner had me unload the module my external uses during debugging
<maco> huh. it seems hal knows my webcam is a webcam but doesnt know that that makes it a video device.
<BUGabundo> maco: mind testing http://blubug.bugabundo.net:65006/
<maco> BUGabundo: your site crashed X
<BUGabundo> ehehe
<BUGabundo> really?
<BUGabundo> its just a PIC!
<BUGabundo> works here fine
<maco> well i opened it and it was like "Loading..." and taking a while
<BUGabundo> I don't even see your connection attenpt on my log
<maco> so i went to switch back to here
<maco> and then my cpu started spinning up all insane
<BUGabundo> let me test from another computer
<maco> my mouse still moved but nothing else worked. and allthough i have ctrl+alt+bksp re-enabled, it didnt work
<maco> alt+sysrq+REI worked, but the SUB never went through
<BUGabundo> works now
<BUGabundo> wrong IP on port fw
<BUGabundo> some how the router changed my IP
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> didn't you try alt sysreq K
<BUGabundo> eheheheheheehh
<maco> well i no longer trust your networking
<maco> you killed my laptop
<BUGabundo> don't all those ppl ever heard about dontzap tool?
<maco> or at least froze it
<BUGabundo> used it the second it hit the repos
<maco> theyre upset that they have to teach their tech-support-receivers to use the *command line* dontzap tool
<BUGabundo> how can a simple adsl router with a block port KILL your laptop?
<maco> kde has a gui way. kde is smart.
<BUGabundo> doesn't make sense
<maco> i dont know but the timing was impeccable
<maco> i try to open your site, and BAM my computer freezes
<maco> maybe firefox or my wireless driver reacted poorly?
<BUGabundo> SERIOUS BUG then
<BUGabundo> should file a SECURITY bug if you can reproduce
<BUGabundo> would you mind accessing that page again? the port fw should be fixed
<BUGabundo> ahh some users already using it
<maco> i dont have the link
<maco> i rebooted, remember?
 * BUGabundo must not make stupid faces while on webcam
<BUGabundo> http://blubug.bugabundo.net:65006/
<maco> you're not a bot!
<BUGabundo> apperently not!
<joaopinto> BUGabundo, a lot of archives there :P
<BUGabundo> ehehe
<BUGabundo> ppl are pervets
<Hirato> any comments on Jaunty's current stability?
<Hirato> just curious if there's currently any issues that might hinder early adoption
<BUGabundo> Hirato: every day we get new bugs/probs
<BUGabundo> and every new day some get fixed
<BUGabundo> if you need a stable system don't upgrade
<BUGabundo> but feel free to get a daily and run it from a livepen setup
<Hirato> I don't might instabilities, I'm just asking if it's unstable to the extent of critical components not working with proprietary drivers (nvidia specifically)
<Hirato> at present :)
<BUGabundo> nope. its working for me with Nvidia
<BUGabundo> don't know the current state o ATI
<Hirato> thanks mate, just what I wanted to hear
<lidaobing> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Jaunty Jackelope (9.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule
<maxb> Someone with power over the bot should fix its spelling of "Jackalope" :-)
<Pici> !schedule-#ubuntu+1 =~ s/Jackelope/Jackalope/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<Pici> maxb: fixed
<maxb> thanks
<lidaobing> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Jaunty Jackalope (9.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule
<MarcoPau> hello, can jaunty work on a pendrive?
<BUGabundo> yes
<MarcoPau> BUGabundo: same procedure with casper-rw directory?
<Hirato> I thought there was a utility that doing the majority of the grunt work for you
<MarcoPau> I actually check pendrivelinux.com for the initrd.gz file, but I can't see anything related to jaunty at the moment
<BUGabundo> usb-creator
<MarcoPau> I just downloaded the iso file and created the two partitions as I've been doing with the previous releases
<MarcoPau> BUGabundo: thanks, I'm checking that out
<blizzle> Managed to finally get 3d acceleration and Nvidia's drivers installed on jaunty (for TNT2).. wanted to say thanks to those who helped yesterday.. RAOF not here it seems.
<BUGabundo> no need for two partitios
<BUGabundo> since ibex that the installer is able to DELETE everthing that its not userspace
<MarcoPau> BUGabundo: great. fat or ext3?
<BUGabundo> for what?
<MarcoPau> BUGabundo: for usb-creator. I usually made two partitions, one as fat and casper-rw as ext3. set the boot flag on the fat and install-mbr on the pendrive
<MarcoPau> no need for that anymore at all?
<BUGabundo> MarcoPau: start usbcreator and let it did do everything!
<BUGabundo> it will format the pen as needed!
<BUGabundo> no need to mess around
<MarcoPau> awesome. thanks BUGabundo
<MarcoPau> obrigado
<BUGabundo> de nada
<nblrac> any reports on that intel bug?
<BUGabundo> sure
<BUGabundo> a bunch of them
<BUGabundo> just have to find the one that suits you
<nblrac> lol
<nblrac> .
<nblrac> i though i had this bug 304871
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 304871 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i845G] Fatal server error: Couldn't bind memory for BO front buffer (Jaunty)" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/304871
<nblrac> but after looking though my logs, i see that i dont
<nblrac> but the symptoms are the same
<nblrac> the odd thing is, when i boot from the 8.04 (to edit xorg.conf and view logs) graphics are great compiz works at the higher level.
<nblrac> in 8.10 compiz would not even work. and now in jaunty graphic acceleration has to be turned of for it to boot correctly.
<nblrac> is there a way i can roll back the drivers?
<nblrac> with out breaking any thing else
<BUGabundo> nblrac: yes
<BUGabundo> synaptic and FORCE older version
<BUGabundo> if available on your local cache
<nblrac> i just downloaded the old deb
<nblrac> but im un sure how i can force it to be installed
<BUGabundo> put it in the cache and choose it from synapic
<BUGabundo> or use dpgk -I YOURDEB.deb
<BUGabundo> typo: or use dpgk -i YOURDEB.deb
<TuTUXG> is it just me or pulseaudio server in jaunty 64 bit is actually very unstable?
<BUGabundo> no no!!! its just you /sarcasm
<TuTUXG> BUGabundo, so u mean the opposite? lol
<Pici> TuTUXG: There was just an update released for it, see
<Pici> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2009-February/027375.html
<TuTUXG> Pici, cool, thanks for the info
<BUGabundo> TuTUXG: its higly experimental
<BUGabundo> will not make into final release
<BUGabundo> report EVERY bug you find
 * SiDi hopes Xubuntu 9.04 will stay on alsa...
<TuTUXG> SiDi, pulse is the future and is much nicer when works
<BUGabundo> eheh "when it works"
<SiDi> when it works  indeed :D
<SiDi> wine and games still sux with pulse
<SiDi> i cant leave exaile and etqw with pulse, while i can with alsa
<SiDi> same for wine games
<SiDi> and i play a lot.. :D
<TuTUXG> i know this is bs, but if u can actually see the whole picture, u will understand y ubuntu chose pulse over alsa
<TuTUXG> or u can stick with debian
<BUGabundo> I just found out that wubi automagicly installs Ubuntu 64 bits if it can!
<TuTUXG> the new wallpaper transition is sexy
<quassel116__> Does anyone else always get the "Partial upgrade" message when running update-manager?
<quassel116__> Mine wont upgrade f-spot
<TuTUXG> mono problem
<quassel116__> is there a fix?
<TuTUXG> wait till they fully upgrade mono2
<quassel116__> oh ok
<TuTUXG> Voltron, picasa is much better imo
<Voltron> yeah, i dont even use f-spot, i use picasa but it was still weird to me that it wouldnt update f-spot
<TuTUXG> just remove it, upgrade everything else, reinstall it again
<Voltron> i guess i should go through and clean out all the stuff i dont use because i have a replacement for it so that i don't have these problems again
<Voltron> well, not problems, but annoyances
<TuTUXG> well, that's what alpha means
<Commie_Cary> dose ATI support juanty yet
<Voltron> i thought it was alpha because it was the leader, like alpha male you know?
<Tekno> :D
<TuTUXG> lol
<Commie_Cary> dose ATI support juanty yet
<BUGabundo>  !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto | The ATI and nVidia binary drivers may not be currently installable at the moment
<Voltron> !ati
<Voltron>  !ati
<Voltron> what does it respond to?
<Commie_Cary> >_>
<Commie_Cary> thats for 8.10
<BUGabundo> its outdated
<Pici> Voltron: It already responded, look up,.
<Commie_Cary> im asking if they support 9.04
<Voltron> but, it didnt respond to me
<Voltron> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto | The ATI and nVidia binary drivers may not be currently installable at the moment
<Voltron> ah, i see
<Pici> Voltron: Because someone had just requested it. It has built-in flood protection
<Voltron> i see that now...
<Voltron> thanks
<BUGabundo> Voltron: I know nvidia is working
<BUGabundo> not sure about ati
<BUGabundo> you have to wait for a user that owns one
<Commie_Cary> damn it
<Commie_Cary> I want to use ext4 already
<Commie_Cary> :<
<BUGabundo> Pici: do you have any tips on how to debug
<BUGabundo> a wired card?
<Voltron> what is so good about ext4?
<BUGabundo> guys at #ubuntu kernel are a sleep or on holiday
<BUGabundo>  !ext4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<Pici> BUGabundo: check lspci/lshw?
<BUGabundo> let me get that on a paste bin
<scizzo-> Voltron: google for ext4
<Voltron> very difficult
<scizzo-> why?
<BUGabundo> too many hits
<BUGabundo> Voltron: http://kernelnewbies.org/Ext4
<Pici> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext4
<Voltron> thanks guys
<Voltron> how much performace gain will i get though?
<BUGabundo> Voltron: each case is diferent
<BUGabundo> you have to test it your self
<Voltron> hmmm, i think i will wait until jaunty get released to go ahead and go through all the trouble
<Voltron> is anyone here using it though?
<BUGabundo> I'm waiting to find a 200GiBs disk to backup my laptop data so I can format
<Voltron> get a USB drive, theyre cheap now days
<Voltron> 200 gig would be like 45$
<Voltron> USB hard drive*
<BUGabundo> 1TiBs for 90€, 45 for 500GiBs
<TuTUXG> from ext3 to ext4 and 5400rpm to 7200rpm, my system's boot time is cut from 55s to 25s
<Voltron> Can't
<Voltron> I just run NTFS?
<Voltron> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Voltron> !FUSE
<ubottu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<Voltron> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Voltron> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Voltron> !ntpd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntpd
<Voltron> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Voltron> go to #timmy
<unixdawg> so did koffice get update dfor jaunty yet ?
<Voltron> sorry, wrong channel
<unixdawg> TIMMMYYYYY
<unixdawg> lol
<Ienorand> I sanyone else running jaunty in vmwarte here?
<Ienorand> *Is; *Jaunty; *VMWare.
<tawmas> Hi! I'm in the middle of my daily upgrades, and synaptic seems to be stuck while upgrading dovecot-common (the terminal says "Installing new version of config file /etc/init.d/dovecot").
<tawmas> CPU activity is low (synaptic fluctuates between 0 and 2%).
<tawmas> I don't know what's going on, and what I can do about that...
<tawmas> Nevermind, it spawned a "Modified configuration file" window, on a different desktop and below a Firefox window :-(
<Ienorand> Is f-spot being kept back in upgrades the norm for all at the moment?
<BUGabundo1> @Ienorand yes! dependy
<`Matir> Ienorand, yeah, it is for me
<`Matir> Has anyone seen their touchpad switch from edge-scrolling to multitouch?  I'm trying to figure out how to revert to edge scrolling
<BUGabundo1> `Matir: humm only kernel could do that
<BUGabundo1> and only if your touchpad supports multitouth
<BUGabundo1> file a bug....
<BUGabundo1> it would seem that if MT is availble it will be used instead of ES
<`Matir> BUGabundo1, there's a bug open on it (https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/320632), but no workaround for ES
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 320632 in xfree86-driver-synaptics "tap-to-click and edge-scrolling broken in Jaunty" [Medium,Confirmed]
<FFForever> anyone know how i can watch netflix ondemand in linux?
<BUGabundo1> FFForever: ask on #ubuntu or ubuntu-users ML
<FFForever> ML?
<maxb> mailing list
<FFForever> where is the ml?
<BUGabundo1> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users
<BUGabundo1> or on answers
<BUGabundo1> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<FFForever> maco, u around?
<maco> FFForever: yes
<FFForever> maco do u know how i can compile my own kernel with a temp fix to get my mic working?
<maco> FFForever: you don't know how to compile a kernel?
<maco> and you're running an alpha release?
<maco> this sounds like a bad idea
<FFForever> yes?
<FFForever> i am on 9.04 because it has newer packages =)
<maco> that's not a good reason
<maco> you *really* ought to only run stable releases if you don't know how to mess with all the underlying stuff in case of breakage
<nightrid3r> will jaunty support the SIS671/771 vga chip in 3D
<nblrac> mm i just broke X even more by forcing old drivers at it :(
<nblrac> but when i boot in recovery mode to root
<nblrac> it ask for a root password for maintenance, is this new for jaunty?
<SiDi> nblrac, it should be the password of your default user
<nblrac> i have 2 users, and i tried both
<BUGabundo1> maco: that DO bug, it was related to a bad behaving plugin
<nblrac> they both did not work
<BUGabundo1> nblrac: it only asks your pass if you set one for ROOT
<BUGabundo1> its the root pass, not your users
<Pici> Or its a bug.
<_010100> BUGabundo1: so did the plugin want the package that couldnt be installed?
<nblrac> i dont think i never set a root password, i always just used sudo and my password
<SiDi> try to put nothing then ? :P
<BUGabundo1> it would seem so maco
<BUGabundo1> Pici: I remember a bug like that on feisty
<maco> BUGabundo1: was the plugin included or 3rd party / part of another package?
<BUGabundo1> not sure
<BUGabundo1> I just removed all
<BUGabundo1> and it worked
<maco> disabled or uninstalled?
<maco> figure out which plugin
<maco> if it's one that's included, then gnome-do's package needs to depend on gnome-sharp2
<BUGabundo1> I'm now re-instiling everything #DO
<maco> ok
<BUGabundo1> just finish reinstaling
<BUGabundo1> its starting and all my plugins are still active
<BUGabundo1> go figure!
<nblrac> SIDi i dont think that can be the password; i thought that ubuntu install auto generated the password and kept it for it self
<Pici> nblrac: no, it locks the root account. There is no password set, but its not blank either.
<nblrac> so how to i boot in revovery mode with network so i can install the correct driv ers
<BUGabundo1> guys trying to debug that sis laptop, and I'm testing a few acpi options
<BUGabundo1> hpet=disable, acpi=noirq, pci=routeirq
<BUGabundo1> one of them looked like it froze, but actually took more then 30 sec to show any output
<nblrac> brb
<BUGabundo1> does any one ever experience that?
<Ienorand> Is sanyone else running jaunty in vmware here?
<Oli```> anybody know about the clash between python2.6 and python-gdbm that's happened in the latest updates?
<Ienorand> bernard__: same problem, you running vmware?
<bernard__> No.
<bernard__> I found this:
<bernard__> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/325973
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 325973 in ubuntu ""Starting File Manager" Windows open uncontrollably" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<bernard__> But it doesn't seem to match my situation exactly either.
<bernard__> I don't think any of the instances are starting, so the system is usable.
<bernard__> bernard@stickers:~$ nautilus
<bernard__> (nautilus:7559): Unique-DBus-WARNING **: Error while sending message: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<Ienorand> ah, unexpected logout...
<Ienorand> bernard__: I've reported bug #329146 myself, does that match yours?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 329146 in nautilus "nautilus unable to start on login" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/329146
<bernard__> Yes, it does.
<bernard__> I'll try and remember my launchpad login. :p
<Ienorand> Okay, good I'm not alone at least, it's completely possible to use ubuntu with this issue but it is somewhat annoying :/
<bernard__> Yeah.
<biouser> I'm sure that someday pulseaudio will be really good but for right now I think I would like to have sound
<biouser> any ideas of a good way to remove
<bernard__> pulseaudio -k; sudo apt-get purge pulseaudio?
<bernard__> Works for me, for what it's worth.
<biouser> removing ubuntu-desktop is not the problem it once was?
<bernard__> Uhhhhhhhh... pass. Sorry. :p
<bernard__> Okay, I added a comment and subscribed to your bug, Ienorand.
<biouser> okay, I can listen to democracy now now
<biouser> will there be a memo when pulseaudio works?
<biouser> I kind of like the idea of it
<Ienorand> biouser: You said you had flash issues? In that case https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio has info...
<SiDi> biouser, there should be a window popping up on system startup once it works properly and even linux software uses it ! \o/
<bernard__> Ienorand: from dmesg: [   42.636631] nautilus[3660]: segfault at 98a0008 ip b5d9755d sp b5d85fc0 error 4 in libbrasero-media.so.0.1.1[b5d87000+1e000]
<bernard__> Spammed a million times.
<biouser> Ienorand I think I did most/all of that and have been using flash-10...
<Ienorand> biouser: ah, ok
<biouser> I am happy without pulse for now but eventually... I don't know, I really wish that everyone would just get on the JACK train....
<Ienorand> bernard__: okay, that's at least something, add to bug?
<bernard__> Ah.
<bernard__> Removing libbrasero-media0 stopped it.
<bernard__> And nautilus works.
<bernard__> Woo!
<bernard__> Will do.
<Ienorand> bernard__: have you tried restarting after that as well, since I've had times when it stopped only to return after reset...
<bernard__> Okay, I'll restart and report.
<Ienorand> Going for a reboot myself...
<bernard__> Ienorand: Yay! Still working!
<Ienorand> bernard__: how did it go?
<bernard__> Still working. Woo!
<bernard__> Updated your bug's description.
<Ienorand> so, what was that package name again?
<bernard__> libbrasero-media0 I think.
<bernard__> I removed brasero first, that didn't fix it, but it may be pulled in by the other.
<Ienorand> cheers
<Ienorand> bernard__: Works for me as well. I'll add brasero to the bug
<bernard__> Cool.
<bernard__> I'm just glad to get my window list back. :3
<DanaG> grr, stupid nvidia 96... hangs on login.
<DanaG> Gotta' love closed-source hardware.
<DanaG> ANd nouveau devours 40% of the CPU.
<DanaG> when I use it, that is.
<DanaG> And even gnome-panel is devouring CPU on nvidia 96.
<DanaG> ... and when I kill gnome-panel, Xorg crashes.
<DanaG> backtrace is in /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libxaa.so
<DanaG> xaa?  Doesn't nvidia use its own thing instead of XAA?
<RAOF> Yes.
<DanaG> I wonder why it's loading libxaa for nvidia.
<DanaG> ALso backtraces in /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so
<DanaG> And nouveau DOES still devour CPU on that system.
<DanaG> Then again, nvidia does now, too... when it's not crashing.
<DanaG> I don't regret getting ATI on my new laptop, actually.\
 * DanaG makes note to self: when talking to people, take note of the address -- it can indicate time zone.
<DanaG> I don't happen to know what time zone Australia is in, though.
 * DanaG is in GMT+8, if you ignore that hassle that is DST.
<bernard__> DanaG: I'm in New Zealand, and it's 11:46 AM here, so it'll be a little earlier than that in Oz.
<maco> bernard__: is it tomorrow there?
<bernard__> It's Tuesday.
<bernard__> :)
<maco> so yes, tomorrow
<bernard__> No, you're all in yesterday. :p
<bernard__> It's okay, the world is still fine.
<maco> or you're a time-traveler
<DanaG> http://www.newegg.com/Special/ShellShocker.aspx
<DanaG> er
<DanaG> wrong tab
<DanaG> still cool though.
<DanaG> frankly, /me prefers firewire or eSATA.
<thehook> whats the status of jaunty and nvidia drivers? :)
<maxb> afaics, they work
<maxb> except for occasional hilarious weirdness when windows spontaneously become transparent
<maxb> :-)
<thehook> hehe, so still not working 100% with the new xorg?
<maxb> well, I got weirdness more often in intrepid, so I'd classify them as working
<thehook> maxb: ok, thank you i will upgrade to jaunty then :)
<Commie_Cary> when is ATI going to support 9.04
<burner> anyone know how to configure dual screen in KDE with nouveau?
<burner> I tried system settings -> display, but i can't turn off the mirroring
<pwnguin> try the xrandr command line
<burner> interesting... man page here i come
<burner> doesn't seem to work, but it works in gnome.  I tried 'xrandr --output vGA 1440x900' and 'xrandr --output VGA --right-of DVI' to no avail
<RAOF> burner: What's the output?
<RAOF> (KDE's system settings does seem broken.  In fact, KDE seems broken with dual-head)
<burner> RAOF: no output... just goes to the next line
<burner> xrandr --output VGA --off doesn't do anything either
<RAOF> Your VGA is still running after that?
<RAOF> Oh.  Is VGA actually the right identifier?  I guess not.
<RAOF> Not if this is nouveau
<ripps> Can install a fresh ubuntu and use my seperate /home partition?
<RAOF> ripps: Yes.
<burner> oh, VGA-0 maybe?
<burner> ah ha!
<RAOF> burner: 'xrandr' will tell you.
<RAOF> XRandR1.2 output naming is horribly inconsistent.  It sucks.
<ripps> Last time I tried it with intrepid, I had to wipe it because it would fail with associating the user directory with my user.
<burner> huzzah, i'm dual screening kde with nouveau!  too bad the gui doesn't work though
<pwnguin> ripps: you just need to make sure that the user id numbers match up
<pwnguin> i have a seperate /home and two ubuntu install
<pwnguin> i have a seperate /home and two ubuntu install
<pwnguin> s
#ubuntu+1 2009-02-17
<ripps> pwnguin: how do I do that withing the installer?
<burner> manual partitioning and don't format the partition you designate with the mount point /home
<burner> cd /home/burner/Upload
<burner> interesting... seems dolphin spams the channel when I use the terminal part of it and switch folders ;)
<SiDi> anyone under xubuntu jaunty here ?
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> I'm using 64-bit jaunty since alpha2
<SiDi> What the hell happened to the menu ? Oo
<SiDi> i gotta launch xfce-setting-show manually and cant find the menu editor
<Ienorand> Equality, make a stand!!: echo "alias woman='man' >> ~/.bashrc
<SiDi> i never read any womanual of my life, Ienorand :)
<durt> RTFW?
<SiDi> :)
<Ienorand> :D
<SiDi> Any idea how i can get the breathe icons ?
<SiDi> i want a tarball with all the files :( don't know how to use that bzr thingy
<SiDi> w/e, dl'ing bzr :)
<charlie-tca> SiDi: you mean Applications menu went away?
<charlie-tca> That was about Jaunty alpha4 release.
<SiDi> Well, the "Xfce parameters" window in the menu
<SiDi> its gone
<SiDi> and i don't see the menu editor anywhere
<SiDi> currently updating my packages tho
<charlie-tca> You have to look through all the selections. In 4.6, everything got changed
<SiDi> i don't see those new notification things tho
<SiDi> but the os boots slightly faster :)
<charlie-tca> You can always go to #xfce and ask them. They will know
<charlie-tca> Or give xubuntu a day or two and see if it gets in there. Some of the items are still in work
<SiDi> yeh i'll just wait
<SiDi> anyways just having a look
<SiDi> omg update failed :( 260 mb to download again
<charlie-tca> ouch
<SiDi> the last alpha i tested was more stable :p
<SiDi> my xfce panels crashed too
<SiDi> and i cant use shortcuts to launch a terminal :p
<SiDi> brb ;D
<SiDi> oh noes... they removed ctrl + alt + backspace
<charlie-tca> alt+f2?
<SiDi> back
<SiDi> rebooted via shell + gdm restart
<SiDi> alt+F2 wouldnt answer either :p
<SiDi> and when i logged back half of my conf was dead :)
<charlie-tca> Looks like your install is very unstable. What happened to it?
<SiDi> dunno
<SiDi> just did it an hour ago
<SiDi> it ran well
<SiDi> the alpha3 was getting my motherboard uber crazy tho so there is a progress
<SiDi> (intrepid is perfectly stable - everything works out of the box !)
<charlie-tca> Yeah, alpha3 was unstable.
<SiDi> alpha3 scared me
<SiDi> the motherboard was bipping till i shut the system down, continuously
<charlie-tca> of course, I have lost the panels and menus once or twice. and had to update through the tty a couple of times, too
<SiDi> well i knew what to expect :)
<SiDi> but its not stable enough for university work (and diablo 2 lans) yet :P
<charlie-tca> You think alpha3 scared you? you should have been here, with an installation that kept closing the windows I was working in
<SiDi> well when its hardware related, its scary yeh
<SiDi> rebooting, brb :)
<SiDi> back :)
<SiDi> Going bed, good night charlie-tca
<legodude> the virtualbox kernel rebuild fails, any ideas?
<jpedroza1> I just ran into a new issue with +1 and my laptop. I was at 91% battery and it said that there was no battery remaining and shut down.
<maco> haha
<hanasaki> what is th command that shows all th hardwar ?
<Volkodav> dmesg
<maco> Volkodav: dmesg?
<maco> i think they were looking for lshw
<Volkodav> maybe
<TuTUXG> anyone got songbird working on 64 bit??
<DanaG> Anyone happen to know if the radeon driver with the 2.6.29 kernel supports KMS?
<DanaG> I know Jaunty won't have 2.6.29, but I can always compile my own.
<RAOF> I _think_ the answer is 'yes', but you can always just build the modules from drm master, anyway.
<Amaranth> no
<Amaranth> last i heard only intwl got merged because the radeon one uses ttm
<Amaranth> intel*
<RAOF> Oh, yeah.  That's right.
<DanaG> Ah.
<DanaG> I'm wondering when radeon will get it, then.
<ripps> I'm going to upgrade to Jaunty now. Anything I should know before I do it?
<DanaG> (it's more of a curiosity than a "want it to come sooner" thing).
<RAOF> I've heard .30 or .31 bandied about.
<DanaG> Can't say I know what the current version is, actually.
<DanaG> Timespan would be more helpful. =þ  Thanks.
<ripps> Is EXA more stable with Xserver 1.6?
<DanaG> Lovely quit message there.
<RAOF> ripps: Has it been unstable?  It's (generally) a bit faster with 1.6, yes.
<ripps> I tend to get freezing with my radeon driver with exa
<ripps> RAOF: *
<RAOF> ripps: But I think that pretty much all EXA crashes are the driver's fault (I've not had any problems with nouveau, for example), and so the Xserver version doesn't have much to do with it.
<ripps> So, things shouldn't change much :/
<RAOF> Pretty much.
<RAOF> At least you don't have an Intel card :(
 * DanaG has RV635.
<ripps> I'm thinking of getting an nvidia card, but my system is so old that I just need to upgrade the whole thing. (Unfortunately, I don't have any money to do so)
<DanaG> Try looking at OEM systems.
<DanaG> Well, at least for me, if I had to go desktop again, I'd get an OEM one, rather than building my own.
<DanaG> Going OEM gets you one big thing: warranty all from one place.
<ripps> Still doesn't solve the lack of money issue :(
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I hope the radeon driver gets better power management.
<DanaG> That's actually a bigger deal to me than the lack of 3D support.
<DanaG> ... because drawing 30 watts on battery is Not Cool.
<DanaG> heh, no matter how many times I try changing my theme, I always come back to my orange Nodoka-based theme.
<DanaG> ... sometimes with slight tweaking of that orange color.
<Tekno> hello
<scizzo-> moin
<bullgard4> Does Jaunty presently show a GNOME menu item System > Control Center?
<andersk> bullgard4: no, not for me.
<bullgard4> andersk: Thank you for your information.
<nite_johnboy> much new on the home front ? will there be support for ati- hdmi video support??
<Q-FUNK> howdy!
<Q-FUNK> whenever I click on the calendar applet, the whole gnome panel goes into freeze and the applet cannot be closed.  is there any known workaround?
<RAOF_> Q-FUNK: 'killall gnome-panel'
<Q-FUNK> RAOF_: how would I issue the command, without a terminal open?
<RAOF_> By using gnome-do, of course!
<Q-FUNK> ?!
<RAOF_> Alternatively, from a VT.
<Q-FUNK> you mean Alt-F2 ?
<RAOF_> Ctrl+Alt-F1; log in, killall gnome-panel
<RAOF_> No, I mean gnome-do.  Check it out :)
<Q-FUNK> it did something nasty to gtk2
<Q-FUNK> now, all apps have blank window conetnet
<RAOF_> All white?  Using nvidia, and compiz?
<RAOF_> All _new_ windows actually have contents? :)
<Q-FUNK> using intel and compiz
<Q-FUNK> yes, white
<Q-FUNK> it came back after switchign back and forth between vcons and X
<Q-FUNK> is the issue with the time/date/calendar issue already known?
<ripps> hHheEelLlpPp!!!   mMmyYy   kKkeEeyYybBboOoaARaRdDRd   iIisSs   bBbrRroOokKkeEenNn
<ripps> iIimMm   nNOnOotTt   dDdoOoiIinNngGg   tThHiIthisSs
<fde> ripps: what did you do before this started happening?
<ripps> jJjuUusStTst   uUupPpgGgrRraAadDdeEedDd
<cwillu> missed one
<fde> ripps: perhaps try looking in System > Preferences > Keyboard if you're using Gnome, and see if anything looks strange?
<cwillu> sStTst should be sSstTt
<fde> ripps: I am fully upgraded, and see nothing like that.
<fde> cwillu: shouldn't assume he's making it up... I've seen similar things before
<ripps> eEevVveEerRryYytThHthiIinNngGg   nNnoOorRrmMmaAalLl   iIinNn   >>>kKkeEeyYybBObOoaAarRrdDd
<SiDi> ripps, indeed
<fde> ripps: does it still happen if you hit ctrl + alt + f1 and type on a regular terminal?
<ripps> cCcoOonNnsSsoOolLleEe   nNnoOotTt   eEefFffFfeEecCctTteEedDd
<SiDi> ripps, then "sudo apt-get install irssi", and then "irssi", then "/server irc.freenode.net" then "/join #ubuntu"
<fde> ripps: all X apps are though?
<fde> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg-input-kbd or xserver-xorg-input-evdev might fix it after a restart of X?
<fde> (not sure if Ubuntu is still using -input-kbd?)
<SiDi> i think he was fooling us :/
<ripps> I FIXED IT!
<ripps> I had a "AllowEmptyInput" "True" in my xorg.conf
<fde> Oh, speaking of, what is that new GUI tool for configuring options of Xorg?
<cwillu> gnome-display-properties?
<fde> No... its something like XorgConfigEditor-gtk ... it might not be in the repos yet though, idk
<cwillu> not displayconfig-gtk either presumably
<crdlb> xorg-options-editor-gtk
<fde> crdlb: yeah that
<maxb> Anyone else getting spurious conffile prompting re checkbox?
<hggdh> maxb, yay
<fde> maxb: it asked two questions, yes... just hit 'y' and enter...
<maxb> My point being that it should not have asked
<fde> maxb: something in the configs changed, but unless you manually edited something, always hit y
<fde> maxb: why not? you'd rather it replace your customizations?
<maxb> fde: I do understand the concept of conffiles quite thoroughly
<maxb> I'm pointing out that I believe there's a bug in the package maintainer scripts causes false prompting
 * fde would by thoroughly annoyed if apt went around randomly removing his conffile edits
<fde> maxb: no
<maxb> fde would also be thoroughly annoyed if apt prompted him every time a conffile he had not edited, changed
<fde> maxb: remove ucf then?
<fde> (or maybe there is a way to set it to always override if the file hasn't changed? I haven't delved into it)
<cwillu> but why is it asking if the file hasn't changed?
<fde> It definitely has changed... but its due to a change in the packages default rather than user configuration...
<fde> I guess its mostly to say "do you like the old way, or would you like this new way?"
<cwillu> I meant the original file
<fde> The file changed between the two package versions
<cwillu> the installed /etc file hasn't been modified by the user, so installing the next config file without complaints would seem to be appropriate, at least to me
<hggdh> maxb, I agree. The checkbox config I had was the one installed originally by the package. I did not change it in any way, and I still got asked for
<cwillu> I really don't need to be informed about how the line breaking in some explanatory comments in a config file has been updated, thanks
<idorock89> ppl who r using jaunty can anyone pls tell whether the buggy archive mounter has been fixed? in intrepid if i mount isos using it then the files all have a ;1 after their names and this renders
<idorock89> them completely useless . pls anyone on the latest release can confirm what is the situation in jaunty? as this is a really annoying bug
<idorock89> and makes iso usage really very painful
<cwillu> wow, it's a good thing I didn't just spend time trying to duplicate his problem
<maxb> I was rather surprised at lunch today to discover our canteen has started stocking "Ubuntu Cola"
<TuTUXG> lol
<TuTUXG> where r u?
<maxb> London
<TuTUXG> free?
<maxb> Well, as in Fairtrade
<fde> cwillu: well, if you did, you could at least file bugs
<cwillu> fde, wasn't able to dupe it on my intrepid box, and I'm not in front of my jaunty machine right now
<cwillu> more specifically, I get nautilus crashes on intrepid, which is probably due to some other muckery I did on gvfs
<cwillu> I do recall something about that though, I'd be very surprised if there wasn't a bug filed already
<jpedroza> Is there any way to install nvidia-glx-180 and nvidia-glx-180-dev without removing the entire xorg server?
<BUGabundo> guud afternoon everyone
<BUGabundo> is hibernate broken again?
<maxb> jpedroza: This should not be a problem if you are using current jaunty
<BUGabundo>   p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }  > Gostava de falar contigo sobre os Hands-on, quando é que podes?
<BUGabundo> Feb 17 01:18:07 blubug kernel: [15077.963758] s2disk[16798]: segfault at 0 ip 0000000000000000 sp 00007fff2ae66fd8 error 14 in s2disk[400000+8000]
<jpedroza> maxb: What should I be looking for in my apt repositories, because when I try and add nvidia it wants to remove my xorg.
<jpedroza> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/119227/
<BUGabundo> where is the rest
<BUGabundo> jpedroza: that's is now fix
<BUGabundo> for a long time
<BUGabundo> bah maxb ^^
<maxb> jpedroza: Be sure you've updated and upgraded to latest of what you've got installed already (using a mirror you're sure is up to date), and then try again to install nvidia
<jpedroza> maxb: I have run apt-get update and upgrade many times, without luck. My apt sources.list is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/119228/
<jpedroza> maxb: All coming from us.archive.ubuntu.com
<maxb> jpedroza: you appear to be using intrepid
<BUGabundo> jpedroza: run update-manager -d
<jpedroza> maxb: see line 56 jaunty main universe
<BUGabundo> jpedroza: don't mix branchs
<maxb> jpedroza: Mixing distributions is NOT SUPPORTED (capitals intentional)
<BUGabundo> it can and will lead to disaster
<maxb> Also, nvidia 180 is available in intrepid-backports
<BUGabundo> I once forgot a line while distupgrading
<maxb> or intrepid-updates
<BUGabundo> and in a few weeks most of my apt cache was wacked
<jpedroza> maxb: update-namager command not found. I am under kubuntu.
<maxb> intrepid-something, anyway
<jpedroza> adept?
<maxb> ewww
<BUGabundo> jpedroza: run update-manager -d
<maxb> and you have hardy-backports as well
<BUGabundo> it should be cross WM
<maxb> jpedroza: Do *nothing* until you've made your sources.list sane
<BUGabundo> or do-release-upgrade
<jpedroza> maxb: So what do I need to remove?
<BUGabundo> maxb: UM will upgrade his repos
<BUGabundo> if not, then it's a bug on UM
<maxb> BUGabundo: well, yeah, but I'm not convinced he ought to be on jaunty! :-)
<jpedroza> BUGabundo: update-manager: command not found
<BUGabundo> ahh ok maxb
<BUGabundo> I was under the idea jpedroza wanted to be on jaunty
<jpedroza> maxb: If my apt sources are fragged, it is because of the update process to Jaunty. I performed the dist upgrade as outlined at kubuntu.org
<maxb> erm, really? Well, yes, they're pretty nonsensical
<jpedroza> maxb: I had assumed that it would remove the old repos, like a good upgrade...
<maxb> update-manager does
<maxb> Don't know about kubuntu
<X-722> jaunty stable enough to use for a main desktop machine?
<Tekno> no
<X-722> thanks
<BUGabundo> duh
<Tekno> it's truth
<BUGabundo> someone who asks that and then leaves SHOULD NOT be usign it anyway
<savvas> Don't be so absolute :) I believe that sometimes, whining results in massive hysteria and usually in bug fixing :P
<savvas> I mean the whining of such people
 * fde thinks the topic of this channel should be "if you have to ask, don't install development software" ... nothing more, nothing less...
 * BUGabundo nods and agrees with fde
<BUGabundo> still we should mention that stable versions get their help on #ubuntu
<fde> "If you have to ask, go back to #ubuntu" ?  :P
<savvas> that sort of insults the interest of new users
<BUGabundo> eheheheheheheh
<fde> (that's what I was going to say first anyways, but it looked kinda rude)
<jpedroza> yes, because heaven forbid anyone should want to learn more than they know about pre-repease FOSS software and operating systems.
<BUGabundo> savvas: if they are so unsure, they should only test betas
<BUGabundo> I know the more the merrier
<BUGabundo> but then we get
<fde> savvas: Not entirely sure that's a bad thing... obviously if they are that interested, they ought to know what this channel is about.
<savvas> well, I wouldn't suggest to test it as a main desktop operating system, but perhaps as a virtual machine
<BUGabundo> users complaining it empty their drive, when they choose the wrong option
<BUGabundo> savvas: if user is going to run VM, then they don't ask this
<savvas> true, but "If you have to ask..." means "If you have to ask any questions regarding anything" :)
<savvas> ah, I won't debate about it, everyone has their own opinion
<BUGabundo> sure
<BUGabundo> I'll help any new or previous users anyway
<BUGabundo> spent yesterday afternoon debuging an laptop
<BUGabundo> and it seems it will take today too
<fde> savvas: well, pretty much, if its not related to confirming bugs and the like, why is it even in here? this isn't really about user support.
<savvas> I can't disagree to that
<BUGabundo> is there a channel for wubi?
<dyf> hello
<BUGabundo> ola dyf
<dyf> hi BUGabundo
<dyf> after the latest update, my computer went too slow
<dyf> i'm running fluxbox
<dyf> everything takes forever to respond
<dyf> i also reported this bug and someone replied to it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-180/+bug/324443
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 324443 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-180 "black screen when switching to a virtual terminal with nvidia-180 " [Undecided,Incomplete]
<dyf> i don't know what the "nv" driver is or where to get it
<BUGabundo> dyf: simply disable proprietary driver from nvidia
<BUGabundo> not sure if flubox has something like hardward drivers on System meny
<BUGabundo> *menu
<dyf> it doesn't but i can get it
<BUGabundo> do it
<BUGabundo> or just run dpgk --reconfigure -phigh xorg.xserve
<dyf> i have a few updates downloading.. i'll do it once they're done
<dyf> few updates = 86 package updates
<dyf> they release dozens every single day
 * maxb raises an eyebrow at the i386 build queue
<maxb> 617 builds waiting in queue
<BUGabundo> eheheh
<maxb> "impressive"
<fde> BUGabundo: dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg ...
<dyf> is that the same as disabling it from the restricted drivers manager?
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> what ever
<BUGabundo> typing from head
<BUGabundo> I just use the reconvery console option XFIX
<BUGabundo> yes dyf
<dyf> ok cool
<fde> BUGabundo: you make is sound like I wasn't going from memory?  :P
<fde> I still haven't bothered to use the recovery tool... cuz the only thing I'd need it for it can't do - restoring sudo screwups
<BUGabundo> dunno.... were you ?
<fde> yes
<Adys> i set Alt+F1 to run a terminal in keyboard shortcuts.. was working well until some update a couple of days ago, and now it constantly just opens the gnome-panel application meny
<Adys> menu even
<Adys> tried setting it again, anything.. not working, any idea?
<BUGabundo> Adys: can you check the shortcuts?
<BUGabundo> are you using compiz or metacity?
<Adys> both
<Adys> doesnt work on either
<Adys> compiz atm though, and yeah i checked the shortcuts
<BUGabundo> 'cause compiz has it own set of shortcuts
<Adys> yeah but Ive always opened a terminal with alt-f1 even with compiz
<BUGabundo> on gnome alt-f1 is set to the menu
<Adys> yeah by default
<Adys> but thats set in the keyboard shortcuts
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> for metacity
<Adys> um
<dyf> Adys: install tilda ;)
<unixdawg> ok jaunty on this laptop kicks ass
<unixdawg> I love it and I use to hate linux
<TuTUXG> what laptop?
<dyf> unixdawg hats linux.. wtf?
<dyf> hates*
<unixdawg> i am a bsd guy at heart
<unixdawg> but jaunty makes using linux fun
<dyf> how so?
<unixdawg> dell Latitude cpx 650
<unixdawg> in a min
<unixdawg> sorry wrong win
<unixdawg> but jaunty runs smooth on this laptop
<tretle> is jaunty going to be switching to packagekit any time soon?
<fosco__> don't think so
<TuTUXG> kernel bump
<tretle> does anyone else have a problem with fonts being extremely large, I changed them so that they are smaller but the xchat chat window did not seem to update with the changes so I have horribly large text :(
<Amaranth> tretle: It's because we're actually paying attention to your screen's DPI now
<maco> tretle: for once, ubuntu finally uses your sceen's physical dpi instead of forcing 96dpi on everybody
<tretle> well I dont like it
<Amaranth> maco: Although we forced 96 dpi before because some screens didn't report the right thing
<Amaranth> They probably still don't but the drivers handle it a bit better and we don't care anymore :P
<maco> Amaranth: right...some screens still report the wrong size
<maco> Amaranth: well, and we ough to fix the drivers :P
<Amaranth> It's not up to the drivers
<tretle> the text is freakishly large, sorta makes it pointless having a 1080i 15" laptop screen
<maco> also, the thing where font sizes change all wrong and inconsistently between different apps is a problem on gnome
<tretle> I have good eye sight and like small text :D
<Amaranth> Windows doesn't honor your screen's DPI so some screens don't have a working method of getting it
<Amaranth> tretle: So make the font size smaller
<tretle> I did but xchat doesnt listen
<maco> some apps try to force a certain font size and ignore what you set in gnome :(  even some gnome apps
<maco> file a bug on xchat for being stupid and not listening to gnome
<tretle> and I spend alot of time in irc so its annoying having large text
<maco> does xchat have a font size setting built-in too?
<maco> i thought xchat had like a billion settings
<BUGabundo> tretle: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/324518
<BUGabundo> and a few others
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 324518 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "Overly large fonts (dup-of: 325868)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 325868 in xorg-server "huge fonts" [Medium,Triaged]
<BUGabundo> also its on the release note
<Amaranth> maco: X-Chat has it's own setting, yes
<tretle> I have an ati card
<Amaranth> I know xchat-gnome has an option to use the GNOME settings but I dunno about xchat
<Amaranth> tretle: Notice the bug is for xorg-server
<Amaranth> Although it really isn't a bug
<tretle> also not able to view video cause gstreamer keeps crashing?
<tretle> and lastly, are the new volume controls going to come back at some point?
<maco> no
<maco> the new volume control was a regression, effectively
<BUGabundo> tretle: NO
<maco> since it didnt allow adjusting individual channels like the old one, and it required pulseaudio
<BUGabundo> some canonical client didn't like it, and asked Desktop team to remove it
<tretle> lol, couldnt they just fix it?
<maco> seriously?
<maco> not in time
<maco> the ball's been kicked back up to gnome
<maco> probably with a note to not remove so many features at once :P
<Amaranth> BUGabundo: I'm guessing Dell :P
<tretle> so hopefully jaunty+1 will include packagekit, volume control and new upstart replacement?
<BUGabundo> tretle: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/325868
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 325868 in xorg-server "huge fonts" [Medium,Triaged]
<Amaranth> upstart replacement?
<Amaranth> nothing is replacing upstart
<BUGabundo> Amaranth: no idea. ask audio guys or desktop team
<maco> tretle: jaunty includes kpackagekit
<tretle> not for gnome
<BUGabundo> tretle: see if there are specs for it, if not, open new ones
<maco> right
<tretle> kde has made the move already
<maco> we've actually got *both* kpackagekit and adept in kubuntu right now
<maco> i think they're still indecisive...
<Amaranth> packagekit is still a regression from what we have now in ubuntu
<tretle> dont agree there
<tretle> it makes developers jobs easier
<maco> Amaranth: really? why?
<Amaranth> last time I checked it wasn't as nice as gnome-app-install and didn't support all apt/dpkg features needed
<tretle> codec installation without the need for app specific code is brilliant, also new plugins like the anjuta project manager one will be great.
<Amaranth> and to work as effectively as gnome-app-install it seems to need a modification to packages
<Amaranth> or at least to package metadata
<maxb> So, why does synaptic want to install python3, but aptitude not? :-/
<maxb> It's a little discomforting when what you get as a result of an update depends on which tool you use
<TuTUXG> should check update-manager
<tretle> getting an error trying to install gstreamer-bad-multiverse
<tretle> gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse:
<tretle>  Depends: libmjpegtools0c2a (>=1:1.8.0) but it is not installable
<tretle>  Depends: libx264-59 (>=1:0.svn20080408) but it is not installable
<TuTUXG> tretle, u need to install libx264-59 from intrepid's repo
<tretle> im running jaunty
<TuTUXG> i know
<TuTUXG> that's the workaround for that bug
<Amaranth> It just needs to be rebuilt
<TuTUXG> still a bug
<Amaranth> Sure, but this is a fairly common thing in a development period
<Amaranth> apt-get -b source gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse would most likely fix it too :P
<tretle> still getting tall itan error trying to ins
<tretle> [19:03] <tretle> still getting tall itan error trying to ins
<tretle> Depends: libmjpegtools0c2a (>=1:1.8.0) but it is not installabl
<billybigrigger> hi all
<billybigrigger> if i go ahead and install alpha4 will i be able to dist-upgrade to alpha5 to do i have to reinstall via cd/dvd?
<siegie> billybigrigger: no, just upgrade.
<billybigrigger> k
<billybigrigger> have been trying debian etch and the "new" lenny the last couple weeks, lol what a joke, i love using apps that are behind the times haha, enough debian on my desktop
<billybigrigger> can't even get OO 3.0 without using experimental repos
<billybigrigger> dont know why i even tried to go back to debian
<Amaranth> lenny is like hardy wrt software versions
<billybigrigger> lenny = gey
<Amaranth> ...
<Amaranth> billybigrigger: Please try to act like an adult
<billybigrigger> cdimage is slooooow...is there another mirror i can grab 9.04 from?
<billybigrigger> Amaranth, roger
<Amaranth> afaik alphas are not mirrored
<billybigrigger> that sucks, i have an x86 9.04 server cd here...wish i didnt have to download a 64bit cd
<siegie> billybigrigger: if you want to use debian and up to date software, try testing  or unstable
<Amaranth> I'd say testing is close to Ubuntu levels of stability but in a rolling release style
<Amaranth> unstable is like always using ubuntu+1 :)
<tretle> Im having video issues with jaunty, it refuses to play videos(crashing totem). When i try installing any multiverse gstreamer packages they also fail.
<maco> testing right now should be insane
<maco> lenny just dropped
<syockit> wait, which is more unstable, testing or unstable?
<TuTUXG> testing i guess
<genii> release..stable..unstable..testing/experimental
<maxb> uhm no
<maxb> syockit: unstable is more unstable
<maxb> The reason why testing is especially turbulent right now is because it has *just* unfrozen
<maxb> hence anything which was blocked from migrating into testing by the freeze will have done so all at once
<genii> maxb: Ah, I just read the explanantions off the main Debian page now, which makes it clearr
<syockit> ah, that means unstable is the rolling release?
<maco> yes
<billybigrigger> k
<billybigrigger> im installing 9.04 amd64
<billybigrigger> i get to the parition page
<billybigrigger> its detecting my 500gb storage disk as sda
<billybigrigger> and my 200gb OS disk (the one i want to install to) as sdb
<billybigrigger> is there anyway i can have my OS hdd sda and my storage disk sdb? so switch the device names around?
<billybigrigger> i could always unplug the 500gb storage disk for the install, but thats kinda not what im looking for
<maco> billybigrigger: why does it matter what the device names are...?
<billybigrigger> just easier to remember sda is my / and sdb is my storage device
<billybigrigger> always have setup my machines like that
<TheInfinity> billybigrigger: plug off your storage device?
<billybigrigger> already unplugged it
<billybigrigger> just a pain in the ass having to open the case to do something simple
<billybigrigger> half way done installing already :P lol thanks for the quick replies :P
<fujimitsu> eog is acting up
<fujimitsu> there was a compiz crash that didnt do anything (?) from nontechnical point
<billybigrigger> which mirror does apt scan on install?
<billybigrigger> im stuck here @ 82 percent
<billybigrigger> been sitting here long enough for the screen to go black
<fujimitsu> update took a little longer than usual for me today
<CosmiChaos> does anyone got nested paging working in vbox 2.1.4 for in jaunty? :(
<billybigrigger> wow 412 packages updated
<billybigrigger> 330mb of updates w00t
<fujimitsu> i updated yesterday and it still was over 100 updates
<billybigrigger> i just did a fresh install today
<fujimitsu> to be expected
<billybigrigger> glad i have a decent connection, 1300kb/sec aint bad for 412 pkgs :P
<billybigrigger> couldnt imaging updating on 56k or dsl
<billybigrigger> ooooh its zingin now, 1800k/sec
<billybigrigger> now time to see how long it takes to crunch out 412 updates :P
<billybigrigger> hmm thats wierd
<billybigrigger> i unplugged my 500gb sata storage drive from my desktop on install
<billybigrigger> i installed 9.04 to sda (200gb ide disk), now i was hoping when i plugged the sata drive back in, that it would be named sdb, but its sda, and my / is sdb
<billybigrigger> does ubuntu give priority or something to sata disks?
<maxb> It's entirely possible that the kernel scans the sata bus before the pata bus
<maxb> (conjecture, I'm not an expert)
<billybigrigger> must be something in the new 2.6.27+ kernel
<billybigrigger> i just had debian lenny running on this machine earlier today and i had it the way i wanted, i installed on the PATA as hda, and installed the SATA drive later as sda, and iirc lenny come withs 2.6.26
<billybigrigger> did anyone else have a problem updating the package 'checkbox'??\
<billybigrigger> my update has been stuck here on configuring checkbox for the last ~5 mins
<billybigrigger> doing nothing
<billybigrigger> and im stuck in 800x600 so i cant scroll down and see whats goin on
<ianm_> hey just wanted to report a fun fact: on Jaunty with the plug-and-play wacom support, yesterday we successfully used *4* wacom tablets concurrently on one laptop
<billybigrigger> bah
<ianm_> billybigrigger: you may be able to hold Alt and drag the window around
<billybigrigger> i can scroll down far enough to see What would you like to do about it? Your options are:
<billybigrigger> lol
<billybigrigger> i cant see the options
<ianm_> try Alt-dragging
<billybigrigger> nothing
<billybigrigger> ahh
<billybigrigger> there we are
<billybigrigger> ianm_, thnkx
<billybigrigger> hmm, what should i do? install package maintainer's version or keep currently-installed version?  its saying something about ucf was run from a maintainer script that uses debconf, but the script did not pass --debconf-ok to ucf, the maintainer script should be fixed to not stop debconf before calling ucf, and pass it this parameter. for now ucf will revert to using old-style non debconf prompting...
<billybigrigger> please inform the package maintainer about this problem
<billybigrigger> and then my options...
<billybigrigger> should i go ahead and update or keep the currently installed package?
<ianm_> I usually update / use new version, then deal with any problems later ;)
<billybigrigger> how do i notify the maintainer of checkbox checkbox-gtk?
<billybigrigger> email him/her?
<billybigrigger> better yet, how do i find out WHO the maintainer is
 * DanaG wishes radeon had some power management support... because draining 30 watsts from battery is Not Good.
<DanaG> In fact, I'd dare guess that it can actually wear out the battery prematurely.
 * billybigrigger diggs the quick bootup time in 9.04
<DanaG> 37 seconds for me.  Spiffy.
<billybigrigger> what hardware?
<DanaG> HP EliteBook 8530w.
<DanaG> I have lots of stuff installed, though.
<billybigrigger> hp so intel core 2 duo
<billybigrigger> ram?
<DanaG> 4 gigs DDR2-800.
<billybigrigger> restricted drivers needs a restart, will time this one :P\
<DanaG> hard drive is 250GB Seagate 7200RPM.
<billybigrigger> i just built this desktop, amd x2 2.6ghz, 2gb ddr2-800 kingston, seagate 200gb pata and 500gb sata, booting ubuntu from the pata disk though :(
 * billybigrigger needs a stop watch
<DanaG> CPU is 2.4GHz.
<DanaG> www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/bootchart
<FFForever> how do i remove the alt + click shortcut?
<billybigrigger> 1m10sec
<billybigrigger> from shutdown to back to logged into gnome
<billybigrigger> not bad
<billybigrigger> :P\
<DanaG> I'm on ext4.
<billybigrigger> ooooh
<DanaG> I have backups, so the possible risk of data loss doesn't bother me too much.
<billybigrigger> you notice many/any differences?
<DanaG> It seems to help the booting.
<DanaG> Not much else changes, subjectively.
<billybigrigger> hehe
 * billybigrigger LOVES ubuntu's rendering...
<DanaG> Font rendering is awesome.
<billybigrigger> i just came from debian etch and lenny for the last couple of weeks
<DanaG> With subpixel rendering.
<DanaG> And on a 147DPI display -- sweetness.
<billybigrigger> just updated drivers and this looks amazing compared to debian
<billybigrigger> i just have a 3 year old LG 19" LCD
<billybigrigger> nothing fancy
 * DanaG is on ATI video (by choice, to save power and because I like the ATI Windows drivers better than the NV windows drivers).
<billybigrigger> not even using dvi-d
<Volkodav> anybody has multiple instances of xfdesktop loading at startup eating up memory in xfce 4.6 ?
<DanaG> Want custom resolution on NV in Vista?  Good luck... it makes you test it, and then invariably fails.
<DanaG> Want custom resolution on ATI?  No problem: just find the DALNonstandardModesBCD key.
<billybigrigger> hehe
<billybigrigger> how is ati coming along in linux drivers?
<FFForever> no one?
<billybigrigger> FFForever, what is the alt-click shortcut?
<FFForever> billybigrigger, it moves the current focused window....
<DanaG> fglrx is broken for me even on Intrepid, oddly enough.
<crdlb> FFForever: system -> preferences -> windows
<DanaG> Radeon works better than nv or nouveau ever have for me (on old hardware where I had to use it), but lacks 3D support and power-management support.
<DanaG> I don't mind the lack of 3D... but having it drain 30 watts on battery is bad.
<DanaG> Bad for the battery run-time... and bad for its health, too.
<billybigrigger> ya
<billybigrigger> my battery doesn't seem to run for too long in ubuntu 8.10
<billybigrigger> hp pavillion dv9000
<DanaG> I'd tweaked my system with a custom laptop-mode-tools package (the Ubuntu one is broken).
<billybigrigger> ahh much better
 * DanaG wonders what Jaunty+1 will be called.
<DanaG> oh yeah, random: HP netbook theme: www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/screenshot-glassybleu.png
<DanaG> My theme: www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/screenshot-orange.png
<billybigrigger> i like that netbook theme, the first one
<billybigrigger> what window border theme is it using?
 * billybigrigger is searching ubuntu-art.org for some good stuff right now
<DanaG> It's on Canonical's HP repo.
<DanaG> You have to add the deb-src lines to sources.list, and then apt-get source the packages.
<billybigrigger> ooh, thats the default theme?
<DanaG> From their MIE netbook, yes.
<billybigrigger> nice
<DanaG> http://h30434.www3.hp.com/psg/board/message?board.id=OS&message.id=4194
<DanaG> Take only the deb-src lines, though.
<billybigrigger> i dont have a netbook
<billybigrigger> 17" pavillionm
<billybigrigger> whats the package name for compiz config? like theme manager
<DanaG> compizconfig-settings-manager
<billybigrigger> man this is confusing, whats the difference between compiz and emerald?
<billybigrigger> both are part of compiz or emerald is something totally different?
<DanaG> Emerald is only a window decorator -- the thingy that draws the borders.
<DanaG> If you don't use emerald, it uses the Metacity border theme.
<billybigrigger> so for "the best looking" desktop, compiz+emerald
<billybigrigger> ?
<DanaG> I prefer without emerald, actually.
<DanaG> Because Emerald draws itself separately, it's a royal pain to find matching themes.
<billybigrigger> ahh
<DanaG> Ugh, laptop using 36 watts on battery.  That's lame.
<billybigrigger> makes sense
<DanaG> On battery in Windows is 19 watts.
<SwedeMike> hmm... so, the past 6-10 days or so, after I wake up my Thinkpad X200 after suspend, I'm logged out and at the gdm screen. it doesn't happen all the time, just sometimes. Anyone else seeing this?
<SwedeMike> it's like doing ctrl-alt-backspace
<SwedeMike> last says "gone - no logout" in my session
 * DanaG goes off now.  Will be back later.
<DanaG> At least Radeon does suspend.  Nouveau and NV don't -- or at least, not reliably.
<billybigrigger> DanaG, lazer
 * DanaG ducks
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> OOps, can't dodge light.
<DanaG> =þ
<billybigrigger> hah
<billybigrigger> k, lemme rephrase so your not hitting the deck
<billybigrigger> later
 * DanaG hits sleep button and wonders when Freenode will notice.
<DanaG> bye.
<ian1> are there any (debug?) settings when running Jaunty Alpha that would make things run slower?
<billybigrigger> hah
<billybigrigger> was just about to ask how to install OO.org 3
<billybigrigger> already installed by default
 * billybigrigger sits on his Debian 5.0 "Lenny" install disk, then snaps it in half
<SwedeMike> debian and ubuntu complements each other. I wouldn't want either to stop doing what they're doing.
<billybigrigger> yes but im sick of trying to run newer versions of apps on debian's old ass
<billybigrigger> like wine, OO, anything reallly
<billybigrigger> debian calls them expiremental, or unstable packages, and they are about 2 years behind everything
<billybigrigger> just not what im used to
<SwedeMike> billybigrigger: well, then you should obviously run ubuntu and keep upgrading.
<SwedeMike> billybigrigger: which is the good thing about debian vs ubuntu, you can choose what works best
<SwedeMike> I run debian on my servers and ubuntu on my laptops.
<billybigrigger> SwedeMike, i tried running debian etch and lenny both on this new desktop i built for the last couple of weeks
<SwedeMike> billybigrigger: and it's not true debian is 2 years behind on everything, lenny is 3-9 months back in most aspects, and you can always choose backports repository to keep recent
<billybigrigger> as a home server, with ftp, apapche, mysql, php, wordpress...just some stuff to play around with
<billybigrigger> i can do all the same things, with newer software on ubuntu
<Voltron_> Anyone notice VERY poor network performance while running Jaunty?
<billybigrigger> etch was released in 07, lenny 09, 2 years apart between releases...not what im looking for...mind you every 6 months for ubuntu is kinda a pain in the arse too...
<billybigrigger> Voltron, not yet..
<billybigrigger> everything seems snappy here, in all aspects
<SwedeMike> billybigrigger: yes, if that's what you're after, then ubuntu us what you want.
<SwedeMike> billybigrigger: I know people who achieve the same by running debian unstable
<Voltron_> What is a good IRC client for ubuntu? I am using Quassel and it kind of sucks
<Voltron_> What does everyone else use?
<SwedeMike> irssi
<billybigrigger> xchat
<billybigrigger> not xchat-gnome, but xchat
<RAOF> Voltron_: irssi is pretty good, particularly if you've got a server somewhere you can ssh into.
<SwedeMike> irssi is the only way to go if you're serious about irc
<RAOF> Voltron_: Since my server went up in smoke, I've been using smuxi, which is pretty nice.
<Voltron_> What do you mean? I have a server in my basement that I can ssh into...
<SwedeMike> I have 330 windows in my irssi, I know others who have 500+
<Voltron_> !irssi
<ubottu> Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help.
#ubuntu+1 2009-02-18
<Voltron_> terminal based? I don't know about that...
<SwedeMike> then you're not serious about irc and should choose something else.
<billybigrigger> rolf lol serious about irc? or ADDICTED to irc haha
<RAOF> Voltron_: If that server's always on, then you can use screen+irssi to make an awesome always-on IRC client.
<Voltron_> !smuxi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smuxi
<billybigrigger> who in their right mind opens 330 irc windows?
<SwedeMike> billybigrigger: just because you dont understand doesnt mean you should insult people who do.
<Voltron_> So I would install irssi on my server and then ssh into the server?
<Voltron_> I have X forwarding enabled for sshd already
<SwedeMike> irssi isn't X based.
<billybigrigger> SwedeMike, totally not an insult
<billybigrigger> i used to be addicted to irc
<billybigrigger> never 100+ windows but many
<SwedeMike> billybigrigger: it has nothing to do about addiction. It's like saying someone with 100 RSS feeds isnt of right mind.
<billybigrigger> im just saying you must spend a hell of alot of time on irc to have even more than 100 windows open
<SwedeMike> why?
<billybigrigger> and defensiveness is a sign of addiction...just pointing that out :P
<SwedeMike> I dont spend a hell of lot of time
<SwedeMike> just because I am on a lot of channels doesnt mean I read them all
<billybigrigger> well it must take you a good hour to open up 330 windows
<SwedeMike> open? I never shut them down.
<billybigrigger> haha ok, this is getting out of hand man, i wasn't making fun OF you
<billybigrigger> just making a joke
<SwedeMike> and they open automatically when someone msg:s me etc
<billybigrigger> i get it, im just bugging you
<billybigrigger> sorry if i offended you
<SwedeMike> you didnt.
<billybigrigger> good, i hoped i didnt
<billybigrigger> some people get offended easy, you never know
<SwedeMike> I've been on irc since 1993 and I've been an irc server admin for 4-5 of those, my skin is quite thick when it comes to people saying thing to me.
<SwedeMike> things
<billybigrigger> now that i think of it, me too
<billybigrigger> about 94 for me
<billybigrigger> since i was like 12 or 13
<billybigrigger> wait no longer than that
<billybigrigger> bah whatever
 * billybigrigger finds it funny how the most downloaded gtk/compiz themes look like they belong on the next M$ OS
<billybigrigger> on gnome-look anyway
<billybigrigger> and can't find a good looking set of icons for the life of me
<Volkodav> xorg eating 30 % of memory after recent upgrade ?
<billybigrigger> 3501 root      20   0  212m  82m  13m S    2  4.4   1:51.01 Xorg
<billybigrigger> not here
<billybigrigger> 4.4%
<Volkodav> 3665 root      20   0 1243m 850m  22m S    4 29.8   7:58.51 Xorg
<Volkodav> that's a lot
<billybigrigger> i'd say
<Volkodav> I may need to restart X
<Volkodav> brb'
<dean> how do I use the intel framebuffer library intelfb
<dean> I tried adding video=intelfb:mode=1280x800@16-60 to my grubmenu.lst
<dean> but I got "Video mode must be programmed at boot time"
<syockit> is that how you are to use it? I can't find the docs
<Voltron_> on my Jaunty setup, using speedtest.net I get 3000kbps download speed. On my wifes Vista laptop, she gets 19340kbps. Is JauntyWhat could be acausing the problem?
<FFForever> J/W What happened to packaging CNR with ubuntu? (wasn't it suppose to come in 8.04 or 8.10?)
<Voltron_> What could be causing the problem*
<genii> Gah freespire
<FFForever> genii, i remember reading that it was going to be packaged no?
<genii> FFForever: There seemed to be something on it maybe a year ago or more. But I don't think it got embraced by the *buntu community
<FFForever> genii, ahhh, i forgot about it and then i saw it on another distro and im like hmm.....
<FFForever> does mark ever come in here?
 * genii looks around for sabdfl
<genii> or so
<Voltron_> 
<Voltron_> my upload using Jaunty is way faster than my wife on her Vista machine, but the download is 1/4 the speed
<genii> Maybe she's hogging all the bandwidth
<Voltron_> she is just checking her gmail right now though
<Voltron_> I just had her run the speedtest.net test and she got almost 20000kbps
<Voltron_> I get 5000kbps
<Voltron_> ping times are WAY higher on my machine too, sometimes the network connection just drops randomly also
<Voltron_> I attempted to tune my TCP settings but that made no difference so I just went back to the defaults
<cwillu> can anyone verify that the latest update of uswsusp breaks s2disk/s2both?  (segfaults when run)
<mn> how is the dev going?
<dyf> does anyone else have problems with pulseaudio?
<dyf> or is it just me?
<billybigrigger> i find my audio in 9.04 is pretty low
<billybigrigger> with speakers maxed out and every volume switch i can find maxed aswell
<dyf> sometimes, it slows my whole system down for a few seconds.. when i open gnome-system-monitor, i see pulseaudio taking up most of the CPU
<Ienorand> If I'm doing a script for running at login and only want affected user to be able to execute it, should I change group to users group (1000) and have no executability for root and group only?
<Ienorand> *Have executability for...
<jpedroza> Is there anyone currently testing Jaunty on a Dell Mini 12?
<jpedroza> If not, I have one and can volunteer
<cancerdude> JOIN #ubuntu+1
<_VIM_> Hi, anyone else having probs getting guest addtions working in vbox? Host is Ubuntu 8.04 desktop, and guest is Ubuntu 9.04 ... I installed the kernel-source and headers or whatever but still wont let me install guest additions
<yesyes> is the firefox not working, not 3.0 or 3.1, bug known yet?
<yesyes> not sure if i should report it or not. can't find the place to report bugs, or any reference to it.
<yesyes> can't ^
<RAOF> yesyes: Firefox works here; https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bugs is where you'll be looking for the bugs.
<yesyes> is your version the latest version in the repo?
<yesyes> jaunty obv.
<th3raid0r> Okay, I am in dependency hell with the latest gnome packages update... HELP!
<th3raid0r> Um, is there anybody out there?
<th3raid0r> A little help would greatly be appreciated
<th3raid0r> Okay, Is anyone awake? Coherent? ALIVE!
<RAOF> Yes.
<RAOF> But it's only been 3 minutes since you first spoke, and dependency issues are fairly common in a development release.
<th3raid0r> Okay, thank you... when will this be fixed... I am running on pure GTK right now... Gnome is dead for me...
<RAOF> Generally the solution is to wait until everything has been built, and then it'll work.  Until you can update without removing anything, don't update.
<th3raid0r> Thanks, that is a good rule of thumb
<danbhfive> th3raid0r: what happened?
<th3raid0r> I have never been in a developement branch before...
<yesyes> RAOF, what version does sudo dpkg -l firefox-3.0 output?
<yesyes> i'm on 3.0.6+nobinonly-0ubuntu1
<th3raid0r> Oh, nothing much... A recent update put me in dependency hell with gnome panel and other essential gnome parts... It affects XFCE as well... which is odd... so right now I am running on pure GTK... Now I just patiently wait...
<RAOF> yesyes: Yup; that's my version.
<yesyes> hmm. there has to be a problem my end then.
<yesyes> odd.
<_VIM_> Hi, anyone else having probs getting guest addtions working in vbox? Host is Ubuntu 8.04 desktop, and guest is Ubuntu 9.04 ... I installed the kernel-source and headers or whatever but still wont let me install guest additions
<RAOF> Hm.  He disappears before I can say that there's nothing wrong _here_ :)
<yesyes> is there anything more i have to do to go from alpha 3 to 4 except apt-get update/upgrade?
<yesyes> perhaps that's the problem. although everything else works fine.
<th3raid0r> Hmm... this is odd... I have a new error...
<danbhfive> yesyes: yes
<th3raid0r> What does this mean? sudo dpkg --configure -a
<th3raid0r> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 31775 package `lsof':
<th3raid0r>  EOF after field name `Descr'
<danbhfive> EOF = End Of File usually
<danbhfive> th3raid0r: maybe it got corrupted?
<akio> is there an app that is like a service nanny? basically restarts/starts services that crashed?
<th3raid0r> Yes, most likely, but how would I go about fixing it?
<yesyes> danbhfive, do you mean i have to use update-manager to go from alpha 3 to 4? and i cannot simply use apt-get upgrade?
<danbhfive> yesyes: apt-get dist-upgrade should work, I think
<danbhfive> th3raid0r: just a guess, but maybe force remove the package, clear your package cache, then reinstall
<th3raid0r> Thank you, I will give that a try
<akio> try using aptitude instead
<yesyes> thanks dan.
<akio> it won't help but I'm ocd about using aptitude
<RAOF> th3raid0r: That means that your dpkg database is corrupted.  This is bad.  Hopefull runing "apt-get update" will refresh the available cache.
<th3raid0r> I have tried that before...
<th3raid0r> hmmm
<akio> consult the debian docs prolly
<akio> there should be help for that
<th3raid0r> Eh, I will back up and reinstall...
<akio> thats what i did before i was good enough to wing things
<th3raid0r> I just don't feel like fixing it...
<th3raid0r> I was thinking about rebuilding dpkg from source but nah
<akio> i could have sworn that I saw something for what I mentioned earlier, no ideas?
<danbhfive> akio: /etc/init.d?
<akio> yep
<th3raid0r> It is much easier and quicker to reinstall
<danbhfive> you want something that manages it?
<akio> basically if mysql craps out it restarts it
<akio> i work at a webhosting company and i could have sworn that there was a thing to just keep services alive after crashes
<akio> even though its wrong
<akio> like imapd
<akio> apache
<scizzo-> moin
<Sergeant_Pony> is it possible to activate restricted drivers from a console?
<CosmiChaos> hi there, got a strange thing going on with my /home partition under jaunty alpha+ dist-uprades. first of all i have 3 ext4 partitions on 2 different drives /dev/sda1=/boot(active), /dev/sda6=/home and /dev/sdb2=/. so the problem does not directly after boot because for some minutes all goes right. but after some time, even when i do nothing, my /home partition because write-protected
<CosmiChaos> it was /dev/sdb1=/
<CosmiChaos> may a fsck.ext -fcy can repair it?
<CosmiChaos> sry for my bad english it should me "becomes write-protected" :X
<CosmiChaos> brb
<scizzo-> Sergeant_Pony: you can install it with apt-get
<jussi01> Im getting some repos being unable to connect this morning, anyone else having that issue?
<jussi01> looks like somethings up with the .fi archive. meh, Ill use the main one for a bit
<scizzo-> jussi01: I am using gb. arechive without any problem
<jussi01> scizzo-: yeah, seems .fi had issues, main repo is fine
<ripps> I have to say, I'm pleasantly suprised at how much better Jaunty runs compared to Intrepid. HD videos, which used to stutter alot in Intrepid, are seamless and play almost perfectly.
<ripps> The dshow coreavc with mplayer works great now.
<ripps> EXA in my R300 Ati driver is much more stable now, but still too unstable. Luckily, XAA seems to be much faster now, so it's not as annoying as it was before.
<ripps> If they can hammer out the EXA issues in the ATI driver, than I can probably call this best version of Ubuntu yet.
<histo> was there a net split or someting what happened in #ubuntu?
<TheInfinity> histo: netsplit is always server wide, so also in this channel ;)
<histo> Well I don't see them because i'm set to ignore everything.
<howlingmadhowie> hi everybody. the ram usage of jaunty on my computer is growing :( it's at 1.5GB atm, and i only have a couple of programs running :(
<howlingmadhowie> how do i find out what's using the memory? according to conky, X is using 888 MB
<TheInfinity> howlingmadhowie: top or ps ?
<howlingmadhowie> i had a look, but nothing seems to be using more than 2 or 3 percent (apart from firefox)
<TheInfinity> if you relaunch ff?
<howlingmadhowie> i'll shut firefox and see what happers
<howlingmadhowie> happens :)
<TheInfinity> and what do you meean by ram usage exacly?
<howlingmadhowie> oh, that freed 330MB according to conky
<howlingmadhowie> by ram i mean that top tells me that (now) 1136552k is used
<howlingmadhowie> oh, interesting. when i don't do anything, the number stays the same in top. maybe it really is just firefox
<howlingmadhowie> last night, after the computer had been running for 12 hours, it had filled up all my ram (3GB) and the mouse was slow. shutting firefox freed about half a gig
<TheInfinity> howlingmadhowie: i dont know what conky is (and i think its not the right instrument to get information about your pc ;) )
<howlingmadhowie> conky just shows some stuff about the X server
<SiDi> howlingmadhowie, don't you have swap ?
<howlingmadhowie> i have 4 Gig swap
<SiDi> is it in use right now ?
<SiDi> cause 1.5 gb is huge
<howlingmadhowie> nope. swap is empty
<SiDi> i don't have swap and i'm at 800/900 with xchat+trans+ff+ other stuff
<SiDi> ok then there must be a bug, it may not be able to use the swap for some reason
<SiDi> that's why your ram grows so much imho
<howlingmadhowie> i blame flash :-D
<howlingmadhowie> but then i always blame flash :-D
<howlingmadhowie> i wonder who jetty is. let me see what google has to say about that
<scizzo-> unless the machine starts swaping the mem usage is not that often any big problem
<scizzo-> it can be cached memory that is being used
<howlingmadhowie> yesterday it really did start to slow down :(
<howlingmadhowie> oh i see a problem. i installed netbeans6.1 and it's installed a java servlet engine which gets started automatically.
 * howlingmadhowie will remove netbeans :-D
<BUGabundo> good morning everyone
<BUGabundo> how's our beloved jakalope threating you today?
<BUGabundo> that good enh !? eheh
<howlingmadhowie> oh manno! tragoedie! ich habe wrestling noch nicht downloadet!
<howlingmadhowie> sorry! wrong window!
<smeg0l> in firefox kubuntu 9.04 alpha 4 i have no sound with flash
<BUGabundo> howlingmadhowie: it would seem soo ehehe
<BUGabundo> smeg0l: humm if it was gnome I would say PA
<BUGabundo> but kde uses plone
<BUGabundo> I don't know enough about it...
<smeg0l> okay
<BUGabundo> maybe some else here can point it out
<BUGabundo> are there any bugs on LP about it?
<smeg0l> dunno
<smeg0l> i will check
<BUGabundo> go and search...
<BUGabundo> and let us know
<smeg0l> yes
<smeg0l> i don't find it to be reported in launchpad
<maxb> Is there a GUI widget to turn off the new update-manager auto-launch, or do I dive into gconf-editor?
<Oli``> Can somebody tell me what nice level their pulseaudio is running at, please?
<Oli``> Mine starts up at 0 and I'm getting stuttering but I saw somebody in the forums had -11 by default... Wondering if mine or theirs is incorrect
<maxb> 0 here
<scizzo-> Oli``: you mean that the sound starts to jump a little at certain points?
<smeg0l> BUGabundo, i have reported it on lp
<Oli``> scizzo-: yup
<Oli``> scizzo-: and it can't hold sync with videos
<scizzo-> Oli``: I have that also
<scizzo-> Oli``: not really sure but I believe it might be a known problem
<Oli``> scizzo-: what's your PA's nice value (out of interest)?
<scizzo-> Oli``: can't see that from here.....
<BUGabundo> Oli``: did you read the email sent to devel discuss?
<Oli``> BUGabundo: no, I've not seen it
<howlingmadhowie> oh boy. something strange is going on here. total mem used (according to top): almost 2GB. of which X (according to conky): 950 MB
<BUGabundo> Oli``: crisum mentioned what to do to workaround that
<BUGabundo> let me get the archive link for you
<BUGabundo> Oli``: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2009-February/007108.html
<BUGabundo> howlingmadhowie: that's disk cache!
<mvo> maxb: unfortunately there is curretnly just the gconf key - you are welcome to give feedback to the design team if you think this is not a good default
<maxb> It's a pretty horrendous default if you prefer to use aptitude :-)
<maxb> Sorry, it's probably a reasonable to default to shove updates in the face of novice users and make sure they pay attention
<howlingmadhowie> BUGabundo: i hope so. firefox is starting to slow down as well :(
<maxb> However, anyone vaguely power-user should be able to turn it off
<howlingmadhowie> BUGabundo: and memory usage in growing at about 400kB per second even when i don't do anything
<mvo> maxb: unfortunately there is curretnly just the gconf key - you are welcome to give feedback to the design team if you think this is not a good default
<maxb> <maxb> It's a pretty horrendous default if you prefer to use aptitude :-)
<maxb> <maxb> Sorry, it's probably a reasonable to default to shove updates in the face of novice users and make sure they pay attention
<maxb> <maxb> However, anyone vaguely power-user should be able to turn it off
<BUGabundo> howlingmadhowie: you must have a memory leak
<BUGabundo> (intall and) run sudo atop 2
<BUGabundo> then press 'm'
<BUGabundo> to order by memory and see what's up
<BUGabundo> if need, kill it with -9
<mvo> maxb: if you raise your concern in a bugreport or a mail to the mailinglist I will ask the design team to come up with a solution that is fine for both novices and power users. the gconf key exists because a lot of users do not like the new behaviour
<BUGabundo> howlingmadhowie: if you have pidign and some player running that could be it
<maxb> bugreport on update-manager? -notifer?
<mvo> maxb: update-notifieir please
<maxb> which mailinglist, ooi?
<howlingmadhowie> BUGabundo: okay, i'll have a look :)
<mvo> maxb: ubuntu-devel or ubuntu-devel-discuss should both be fine (maybe the later is a bit better)
<maxb> ok, I will u-d-d it and bugreport it
<howlingmadhowie> BUGabundo: mon dieu! firefox has a vsize of 1.0G !
<mvo> maxb: thanks, please let me know the bugnumber so that I can pass it on
<maxb> will do, but it'll be in a few hours, need to go back to work now
<howlingmadhowie> okay. i've killed firefox, openoffice, emacs and this strange jetty process and i'm now down to 1.6 GB used of which 1.0GB is cache.
<howlingmadhowie> i think i'll restart X and see what happens
<Oli``> scizzo-: did you upgrade or do a fresh install?
<Andre_H> hi, i want ext4 in intrepid...how to get the jaunty-kernel working?
<ActionParsnip1> hey all, I tied to install Jaunty a while back and the install breezed through on my MD5 / CD verified media. The first bootup became stuck on checking battery despite it being a desktop system. Is there a fix for this / has this been resolved?
<scizzo-> Oli``: I did a upgrade
<Oli``> scizzo-: Me too. I suggest adding yourself to the pulse-rt group and restarting.
<ActionParsnip1> Oli``: are you aware of the issue I had above?
<Oli``> ActionParsnip1: I can only say I haven't run into that problem at all. Did you report it to launchpad? If so, check its status. If not, how do you expect it to be fixed without a bug report?
<ActionParsnip1> Oli``: it was a glancing curiosity but its already been logged
<ActionParsnip1> i'll wait for release, easier too
<elvirolo>  i'm trying to install jaunty to test it, but the prob is I don't have any blank cd's, just an external hd... so i used unetbootin to make the second partition bootable, containing the jaunty install cd, but it won't boot from it
 * maxb congratulates the developers of alsdorf on a truly unique package name :-)
<maxb> elvirolo: Have you considered using usb-creator?
<elvirolo> maxb : ah ? haven't heard about that, i'll look it up thks
<Oli``> elvirolo: I unetbootin wouldn't work for me either but the built-in usb creator did
<maxb> It's a bit like unetbootin specifically for Ubuntu install cds
<Oli``> but it does require a USB stick... you can't write to HDs
<elvirolo> looks great
<elvirolo> the problem is I'm using windows right now
<elvirolo> hmmm
<Oli``> okay long way round... Wubi first... then when you're in Wubi-Ubuntu, burn to USB... and then do your real install...
<elvirolo> BTW, is it possible to use just one single partition on the disk ? the thing is I already have a lot of data on the disk, and i don't want to format it
<Oli``> Seems a little silly, I have to say
<elvirolo> i'll try and use someone else's ubuntu box
<elvirolo> thanks for the tip anyway :)
<maxb> So, this new shiny notification thingy, does it have any configuration?
<maxb> or documentation?
<Oli``> as part of the updates, I just installed alsdorf... I'm trying to find out what the package provides, what it does, etc... But I can't find it on packages.ubuntu.com or in synaptic...
<Oli``> ah, found it by looking manually in synaptic... search can't find it for some reason
<scizzo-> Oli``: try to use: apt-cache show <package>
<Oli``> WHOA!
<Oli``> that was a fancy notification
<Oli``> scizzo-: say my name again >_<
<maxb> Oli``: it's a shame it's no longer in the place I want, nor staying on screen for as long as I want, though :-(
<Oli``> maxb: my old ones were always on the wrong screen (I use Twinview) so this is an improvement for me... but yeah.. they're a bit fast to go, aren't they?!
<maxb> I use twinview too
<maxb> they used to appear just in the right place for me to read them
<maxb> now they appear where I have to turn my head away from what I'm primarily working on
<Oli``> Hopefully they'll be configurable
 * maxb senses much bug reporting to do :-(
<maxb> the new thing also handles multiple notifications worse than the previous version
<Oli``> I've not seen that yet
<scizzo-> maxb: maybe there are a bunch of bugs being worked on already
<scizzo-> maxb: its new to ubuntu with the notification stuff so I would not be suprised if there are bugs
<Oli``> oh yeah... just used notify-send to spam myself... that's not great
<Oli``> It's a pity there isn't one notification protocol that both KDE and Gnome (and others) could follow and they could each build their systems on top of that so running a KDE app under gnome could still send notifications, etc
<Oli``> Doesn't sound like a desperately complex thing to begin with but I know some notifications do more than just display a message...
<kuaera> As of an update sometime yesterday, knetworkmanager will no longer "act" on encrypted wireless networks.
<kuaera> You can add them, you can click them, but knetworkmanager does nothing.
<guijemont> hi
<guijemont> I'd like to know the chances of bug #315704 (sync elisa from debian experimental) to be fixed for jaunty
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 315704 in elisa "Please sync Elisa 0.5.28-1 from Debian experimental" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/315704
<guijemont> yeah, that one
<guijemont> cool bot, I want the same on #elisa
<BUGabundo> guijemont: today is the last day for sync! tomorrow we enter in feature freeze
<BUGabundo> you better ask on #ubuntu-archive
<BUGabundo> and read up on the wiki what the procedure is
<guijemont> what's #ubuntu-archive?
<guijemont> didn't know it existed
<guijemont> maybe it should be listed there: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat#Channels
<guijemont> hmm, actually, there doesn't seem to be any #ubuntu-archive on freenode, am I mistaken?
<guijemont> BUGabundo: what do you mean by #ubuntu-archive?
<BUGabundo> the irc channel
<guijemont> on freenode?
<guijemont> doing /join #ubuntu-archive results in a lot of loneliness for me
<BUGabundo> humm do a search for it then... I must have some typo on it
<billybigrigger> pidgin crashes every time i send a message to someone on msn, anyone else have this problem?
<billybigrigger> actually the other user is using pidgin, just we are both using the msn protocol
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: try to disable all plugins
<BUGabundo> its usually one of them
<billybigrigger> nautilus integration is the only plugin active, its disabled now
<BUGabundo> and try to kill/suspend pulse audio
<BUGabundo> brb
<BUGabundo> reboot
<_VIM_> Can someone help me get higher resolution than 800x600 in vbox? I have Jaunty in vbox 1.5.6
<tretle> so the new notifications landed
<tretle> http://img27.imageshack.us/img27/4476/screenshotfx9.png
<BUGabundo> I have alredy been seen something diff for a while
<fosco__> tretle, is that your desktop?
<tretle> yup
<Pici> pretty
<fosco__> let's see the notifications
<noodlesgc> is that with or without compiz-fusion running?
<tretle> I sent an email to the guy who made the wallpaper about ubuntu and jaunty's art submission page and hes interested in submitting stuff
<tretle> no I have compiz running
<BUGabundo> tretle: really big desktop enh !?
<tretle> 1080i 15" laptop screen
<tretle> :D
<BUGabundo> btw does compiz fusion work for you guys?
<BUGabundo> when I use it, it always fails to reload
<tretle> yup with opensource ati drivers
<BUGabundo> not sure if it local or bug
<crdlb> pastebin the output of compiz
<tretle> by the way the new notifications look the exact same minus the transparancy and animations but still has curved angles etc without compositing
<BUGabundo> tretle: was it an update, option or ppa ?
<BUGabundo> I don't have them look as you
<Oli``> BUGabundo: fails on start-up but works when I enable it from visual effects
<BUGabundo> Oli``: humm looks like me
<tretle> its part of the ubuntu-desktop package
<BUGabundo> when I choose to get compiz via compizfusion
 * BUGabundo checks for updates
<tretle> if its being held back update it from synaptic
<BUGabundo> my queue is clean
<mvo> BUGabundo: what does ~/.xsession-errors show when you start compiz (or the terminal when you start it from a terminal)?
<BUGabundo> I just loose my WM when I start from cli
<BUGabundo> if I don't have a terminal at hand, I can't reload it
<BUGabundo> :(
<BUGabundo> let me look at erros?
<mvo> BUGabundo: hm, could you please log into a "failsafe terminal" and run "compiz" there and put the output into a paste.ubuntu.com ?
<BUGabundo> sure
<mvo> BUGabundo: or just upload your ~/.xsession-errors file
<BUGabundo> let me just clean my .xseesion-errors
<mvo> (but that probably contains a lot more stuff :)
<BUGabundo> and try to run it now!
<BUGabundo> mvo: regular Appearance->extra, or can I try compiz fusion
<BUGabundo> mvo humm do you do work on UM too, right?
<mvo> BUGabundo: yes
<BUGabundo> remember that old bug about lines being cut?
<mvo> oh, yes
<BUGabundo> just got it, right now
<BUGabundo> for the first time in months
<BUGabundo> it was okay 1 hour ago
<mvo> I have seen it too recently, I suspect its a bug with gtk, I don't know what u-m could do to trigger it :/
<BUGabundo> me neither
<BUGabundo> any logs around?
<fosco__> tretle, i've done a dist-upgrade and still having only the two normal themes for popup notifications
<fosco__> did you do something special?
<tretle> go into software sources and make sure that proposed packages are enabled
<fosco__> ok
<tretle> well did that work?
<tretle> you should see an update for ubuntu desktop
<fosco__> ummm nop, still the same
<fosco__> let's try reinstalling ubuntu-desktop
<BUGabundo1> tretle: I'm stuck a no updates either
<tretle> enable proposed and backports then make sure your doewnloading from the main server and dont forget to refresh update manager after the chages
 * BUGabundo1 checks if ubutnu-desktop ended removed
<BUGabundo1> LOLOLOLOL
<BUGabundo1> it was removed
<BUGabundo1> mvo: didn't UM -d forced to install ubuntu-desktop?
<BUGabundo1> hummm that reminds me of a bug of a friend of mine
<BUGabundo1> using ibex xubuntu ended up with Ubuntu jaunty
<BUGabundo1> not sure its related
 * BUGabundo1 there comes all evo crap
<fosco__> ups, now i don't have notifications menu
<fosco__> :-?
<bruce89> they've replaced it with something else
<bruce89> apparently a black rectangle is better than a bubble
<fosco__> i can't see where it is
<cwillu> fosco_, this falls under the category of "not entirely unexpected breakage when running alpha's and dailies of unreleased distro's" :p
<cwillu> fosco_, still broken if you log in as a new user?
<cwillu> btw, can anybody verify that s2disk/s2both segfaults after chvt'ing to vt9 after the latest update to uswsusp?
<cwillu> on 32bit
<Ienorand> cwillu: I'll try in a bit, updating...
<BUGabundo1> cwillu: I already have the UM logs I mention the other day
<BUGabundo1> need to open a bug for it
<BUGabundo1> let me pastebin then so you can take a look
<fosco__> let's try
<fosco__> still the same, notification options aren't there
<Fjordside> Hi, Im on 9.04 / how do I disable IPv6?
<Fjordside> ive tryed blacklist bad_list aliases and so on none seem to bite
<Fjordside> in under modprobe
<fosco__> can someone tell me how the notification program is called?
<fosco__> i want to execute it from console
<Amaranth> that'd be notify-send
<bruce89> you need libnotify-bin installed for that
<Amaranth> Right, which is not installed by default
<Amaranth> So there is no easy way to do it from a default Ubuntu install
<Amaranth> unless screwing with dbus-send is your idea of easy
<ali1234> "screwing with dbus" isn't that hard with python
<Amaranth> sure, but from console you have to use dbus-send
<bruce89> not as easy as just installing libnotify-bin
<ali1234> true
<ali1234> i just got the new notify stuff in todays updates
<ali1234> seems like a lot of things in gnome arn't using it
<ali1234> is this still WIP?
<bruce89> clearly
<Amaranth> It's not even officially allowed in GNOME
<fosco__> notify-send is used to print a notification, i want to know the name of the notifications configurator programa
<fosco__> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_rgO8m__aY7g/SXJH3xzoZMI/AAAAAAAABQk/wbot6Ak-Ec4/s1600-h/notificaciones_jaunty.jpg <- this
<Amaranth> Apps that use it have to have a compile-time way to disable using it
<ali1234> example: n-m is putting up "ok/cancel/dont show this again" dialogs
<bruce89> quite right so
<bruce89> although I think libnotify is in GNOME now
<Amaranth> fosco__: notification-properties
<Amaranth> I think it was finally allowed as an external dependency
<Amaranth> But there was a fight even for that since it is completely unmaintained
<bruce89> but of course the daemon that actually displays them isn't
<Amaranth> that's fine though
<Amaranth> You can use libnotify without the daemon and it just won't do anything
<bruce89> but I think Ubuntu should have left things alone, and waited for what GNOME 3.0 came up with
<fosco__> thanks Amaranth, was that
<Amaranth> But you don't have to #ifdef the hell out of your code
<bruce89> yes, that makes sense
<Amaranth> bruce89: From what I've seen of GNOME 3.0 we're much better off working on things ourselves
<bruce89> why?
<Amaranth> Have you seen gnome-shell?
<bruce89> yes, it's still a prototype
<Amaranth> Not only do I think the whole concept is broken it also doesn't allow you to use compiz or gnome-do
<bruce89> Mutter surely makes compiz obselete
<Amaranth> It surely doesn't
<bruce89> and there was talk about doing gnome-do stuff straight in GTK+
<Amaranth> It's still the cheerios of window managers
<Amaranth> bruce89: By gnome-do I actually meant Docky, sorry
<bruce89> I doubt that gnome-shell will be what 3.0 is actually
<bruce89> but Ubuntu are clearly trying to make 2.0 as much like it as possible
<Amaranth> How do you figure?
<bruce89> the notification stuff
<Amaranth> How is that like 3.0? I haven't seen anything from GNOME about notifications in 3.0
<bruce89> and the removal of the notification applets to be replaced by a single applet
<bruce89> all of which bypasses upstream I may add
<Amaranth> When upstream goes crazy what choice do you have?
<bruce89> GNOME 2.26 is not crazy
<bruce89> so there's no need to make it so
<Amaranth> I'm talking about 3.0
<Amaranth> None of the changes you're talking about are going to be in 9.04
<bruce89> well, the notifications are there now, I'd know
<Amaranth> Maybe 9.10, by then GNOME 3.0 is right around the corner
<Amaranth> They really aren't
<bruce89> Amaranth: how so, I've got them right now
<Amaranth> Notifications in general have been there in every distro for like 5 years
<Amaranth> Ubuntu's changes to them are not there
<bruce89> they are
<Amaranth> You have black bubbles with transparency?
<Amaranth> that slide in and fade out?
<bruce89> yu[
<bruce89> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6756611&postcount=21
<fosco__> i have black rounded rectangles only
<bruce89> well, it's as far as they've got now
<Amaranth> I still have the orange brown looking ones
<bruce89> that's only slightly barmy, but autolaunching of update-manager is the full straightjacket
<Amaranth> Wait, are you using a dark theme?
<ali1234> well the new notifications *are* kind of ugly
<bruce89> changing notification daemon for no reason is pretty pointless
<BUGabundo1> and it works only sometime....
<Amaranth> bruce89: Looks like at most a theme change
<bruce89> indeed, but I think they have more plans (read: patches)
<Amaranth> bruce89: Sure, but those plans require compositing everywhere
<bruce89> yes, I don't like that either
<bruce89> but as others point out, it'll likely not come to pass
<Amaranth> Sure it will
<bruce89> not if I get my way
<bruce89> or GNOME
<Amaranth> With a even somewhat decent computer you can do compositing in software
<Amaranth> Simple transparency and shadows only, of course
<Amaranth> bruce89: gnome-shell depends on compositing always being possible
<bruce89> true
<bruce89> but at least that's GNOME doing it
<Amaranth> and compiz 0.10 will support XRender compositing
<mvo> bruce89: if you don't like the autolaunch, raise it on the mailinglist and/or file a bug. the design team will have a look
<bruce89> I have
<bruce89> they said take it to the mailing list, so I did
<Amaranth> autolaunch?
 * Amaranth does a dist-upgrade
<Amaranth> Guess I am a couple days behind...
<bruce89> Amaranth: update-manager will launch automatically every 2 days
<Amaranth> oh, it's about time
<BUGabundo1> humm bruce89 is nt it on every boot???
<bruce89> it's supposed to be 2 days
<bruce89> I don't know why they want to make the window list a notification area
<peterz> someone else have had their wireless stuff stop working recently?
<maco> peterz: what kind of wireless?
 * maco is installing a kernel update right now
<peterz> maco: intel 5300
<peterz> maco: but I suspect its not the kernel, just network-wanker going bad
<maco> peterz: you could use wireless tools to test that theory
<peterz> I can iwlist wlan0 scan the thing
<peterz> network thingy just won't connect
<peterz> won't even show the blue gear thingy
<maco> can you connect with iwconfig too?
<maco> blue gear? knetworkmanager?
<peterz> don't have any open access point
<peterz> maco: yeah, kde
<maco> is it WEP or WPA?
<peterz> wpa2
<maco> >< i dont know how to use wpa_supplicant
<maco> did you try plasmoid-network-manager?
<peterz> nope, but I suspect the actual fronend won't do much good
<BUGabundo1> maco: its quite easy
<maco> ive had gnome's nm-applet break and knm work fine. the following week i had knm break and then gnome's nm-applet worked fine.
<BUGabundo1> just need to create /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<maco> BUGabundo1: dtchen showed me how to edit /etc/network/interfaces to do it
<maco> BUGabundo1: dude, that file is like 50 feet long
<maco> you can add like 4 lines to /etc/network/interfaces and be done with it
<maco> i just dont know the 4 lines
<maco> well one is something like: driver "wext"
<peterz> wpa-driver wext, and such, I found some example
<maco> BUGabundo: you missed that i said there are about 4 lines to add to interfaces, but i dont lknow them
<peterz> I'll poke a bit at that
<maco> peterz: link please?
<maco> so i can learn
<peterz> maco: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202834
<maco> thanks
<Amaranth> Neat, a bug in metacity window handling that compiz handles properly
<Amaranth> Don't see those too often, hopefully will be seeing more like that soon :)
<peterz> and here I thought all of metacity window handling was a bug ;-)
<ali1234> compiz is really the only compositing wm with even a single useful feature
<ali1234> and it really is a single useful feature too
<maco> ali1234: lies!
<maco> you haven't used kwin
<ali1234> yes i have
<fde> ali1234: kwin has most of the features compiz has... you just didn't set them up... also, there is xfwm4 but I haven't played with that... what is this "useful feature"?
<ali1234> zooming
<Amaranth> :D
<Amaranth> ezoom is awesome
<Amaranth> I always try to do it on Windows
<Amaranth> Of course you can do it on OS X so when I try there it actually works :)
<ali1234> yes me too
<fde> ali1234: kwin can do zooming
<ali1234> in kwin after i zoom in i can't pan around
<Amaranth> ezoom is the reason I'm not using compiz++ right now
<maco> i consider the most useful features of compiz to be: i can jump from workspace #last to workspace #1 directly, without passing through the rest. kwin does this. metacity fails. the other most useful thing is Scale/Exposé. Kwin does this too.
<ali1234> kwin also lacks the ability to zoom in to fit a single window with a shortcut
<Amaranth> ezoom also does zoom box, I don't think kwin does
<ali1234> so as usual, kde does everything, but nothing well :/
<maco> didnt know that one existed in compiz...
<Amaranth> ali1234: The problem with compiz is that it does everything :P
<ali1234> you know what i like the least about the new notifications? it has two different sized fonts. the over use of many different font sizes is my number 1 reason for hating kde...
<Amaranth> that reminds me, is it possible to make the clock in KDE smaller text and/or 12 hour time?
<Amaranth> I was using plasma with docky for awhile but that just drove me nuts
<maco> Amaranth: regional settings for 12h time
<ali1234> the kde panel clock changes font size to fit the panel. so make the panel smaller
<Amaranth> maco: Well it was ignoring my settings then
<maco> apparently HH means 24hour time and pH or whatever it is is 12hr
<Amaranth> I wanted the panel that size and the date showing next to the time was in a smaller font
<ali1234> yeah that would be nice. but impossible afaik
<Amaranth> the time seemed to literally push all the way to the edges of the panel, no padding at all
<ali1234> yes, it;s extremely ugly
<ali1234> the time should be the same size as the date, both of which should be the same size as all the other text, all of which should be whatever size i say they should be
<Amaranth> Or don't let me choose the size but include a little padding
<fde> Amaranth: yes... both are possible... right click > Preferences
<fde> Amaranth: padding is automatic based on size you choose and font etc
<fde> Amaranth: it tries to fill the widget with the text though
<Amaranth> the time also seems to stretch to take all possible horizontal space
<Amaranth> so I had my time in the middle of the panel and the date on the right side
<Amaranth> In any case, I went back to gnome-panel for now
<Amaranth> Probably just write my own
<billybigrigger> lol, what is gnome-thumbnail???
<billybigrigger>  8226 root      20   0 33096 1684 1364 R  100  0.1  69:23.67 gnome-thumbnail
<billybigrigger> been running cpu2 @ 100% for ever
<ali1234> generates the thumbnails you see in nautilus
<billybigrigger> haha
<billybigrigger> cool
<ali1234> do you have a nautilus open on a folder where a video is being downloaded (ie torrent)
<billybigrigger> nope
<ali1234> if so it regenerates the thumbs constantly
<billybigrigger> just closed my 3 nautilus windows
<ali1234> also same goes for desktop
<billybigrigger> still running @ 100
<billybigrigger> safe to kill this process then?
<ali1234> you might not see any new thumbnails until you reboot... but other than that yeah i think it is safe
<billybigrigger> well cpu2 dropped to normal, and cpu1 is @ 100% now
<billybigrigger> well whats causing this?
<ali1234> dunno
<ali1234> try lsof on the process etc
<ali1234> or look in proc what it has open
<billybigrigger> you'd think gnome-thumbnails would kill itself if no nautilus windows are open no?
<mnemo> try:
<mnemo> gdb -p `pidof gnome-thumbnail`
<mnemo> and then to "bt" a couple of times
<mnemo> and see what the functions are called
<ali1234> well there's always the files on desktop
<billybigrigger> gnome-thumbnail: No such file or directory.
<billybigrigger> Illegal process-id: pidof.
<maco> maybe $() insted of ``?
<savvas> Has anyone else noticed the white screen while using fast user switch applet?
<billybigrigger> sudo gdb -p $(pidof gnome-thumbnail)
<billybigrigger> ?
<billybigrigger> (gdb) bt
<billybigrigger> No stack.
<savvas> I can't remember if it was compiz or nvidia's fault for the white screen in login.. hm..
<maco> savvas: i think it was the combination
<maco> or wait...
<maco> you mean when two compiz sessions are running simultaneously?
<maco> if that, then it's compiz. intel can't do it either
<maco> if it's just plain white screen with only 1 compiz session running, then thatd be nvidia, i think
<RAOF> nvidia can do two sessions simultaneously, but with bugs.
<RAOF> The most interesting of the bugs, and the one you've probably run into is: any textures (windows) created on a VT that's not active are empty - pure white.
<savvas> maco: yes, login with one account, use fast user switch applet to log in to another account, then use the applet to switch back to the former account - it shows a white screen, and only a reboot allows me to use the desktop manager again, "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart" using the console (ctrl-alt-f1) doesn't do the trick unfortunately
<maco> oh i dont mean switch back
<maco> i remember back during edgy (havent tried it since) if you had compiz going and switched to another user, that user would jsut get white
<Amaranth> savvas: The white screen is actually gnome-screensaver
<Amaranth> savvas: If you blindly type your password you get back in
<savvas> there was a similar bug fixed for intrepid if I remember well
<savvas> Amaranth: if I disable the screensaver, I won't have this problem?
<Amaranth> savvas: Shouldn't
<savvas> doesn't hurt to try :)
<savvas> be right back
<Amaranth> We only have the bug because we force gnome-screensaver to be unredirected for security reasons
<Amaranth> err, to not be unredirect
<Amaranth> ed
<Amaranth> Confused? Me too.
<savvas> heheh
<Amaranth> savvas: Did it work?
<savvas> Amaranth: disabled screensaver but still getting the white screen, thanks for the blind typing tip though!!
<Amaranth> So the screensaver still comes on
<Amaranth> I don't think you can make it not come on on user switch without uninstalling it
<savvas> wait, I'll try and kill it
<Amaranth> dbus will start it again when something tries to use it
<savvas> woohoo!
<Amaranth> or not
<savvas> there were a running gnome-screensaver processes: ps aux | grep screensaver
<savvas> -a
<maco> Amaranth: ive had the screensaver hang on letting me log back in. it is definitely killable from a TTY
<billybigrigger> what is the best way to install flash for 9.04 64bit, straight from adobe's site?
<savvas> billybigrigger: I think it's already in use as flashplugin-nonfree, isn't it?
<billybigrigger> hopefully it works
<savvas> hm.. maybe I'm wrong
<savvas>     - backout switch to native 64-bit alpha/beta plugin; reinstantiate
<savvas>       nspluginwrapper logic for _all_ archs
<fde> Will Firefox 3.1 be the version released with jaunty?
<savvas> fde: sudo apt-get install firefox-3.1
<fde> savvas: well, I saw that... what I meant is will that be the default version for jaunty?
<savvas> no idea
<Amaranth> no
<MamboKurt> i got a problem with my ati grphics card. maybe the drivers do not work with xorg from jaunty. glxinfo says "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"." and ccc does have problems initialising and says there are no drivers or are not properly working
<Amaranth> Too late
 * fde cries
<fde> Guess I'll be wondering back to Fedora come release time then
<Amaranth> MamboKurt: fglrx does not work with jaunty
<bruce89> fde: probably a good idea anyway
<MamboKurt> Amaranth: thanks. you have an idea why and when it will :)
<Amaranth> MamboKurt: The DDX ABI changed, fglrx needs to be modified to match
<fde> bruce89: hah... yeah, Rawhide tends to be much more buggy than Ubuntu pre-releases though... they do a lot of annoying things with SELinux during release cycles that I do not enjoy testing
<bruce89> at least they don't bugger about with GNOME as much
<savvas> billybigrigger: as far as I can see, flashplugin-nonfree still uses npwrapper and not 10.0.d21.1 - you can install it in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins from http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.d21.1.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz though
<Amaranth> When? Well, last release we ended up with an Ubuntu-only pre-release fglrx driver from ATI so...
<fde> bruce89: umm, they use the pre-releases of gnome... I don't notice much patched stuff in Ubuntu's Gnome... except for some niceties like the notification thing and the improved fast-user-switch applet
<billybigrigger> savvas, i have flashplugin-nonfree installed and working now thanks
<bruce89> I was thinking about the lack of PackageKit etc.
<fde> indicator isn't a patch though, its just an add on to gnome
<savvas> billybigrigger: but it's not the 64-bit native by adobe :)
<Amaranth> bruce89: PackageKit isn't GNOME
<Amaranth> PackageKit is Fedora and they're trying to push it into GNOME
<bruce89> I know, I'll shut up
<fde> bruce89: packagekit isn't part of gnome... it also doesn't cater to apt very well
<RAOF> bruce89: And you're welcome to install PackageKit.
<bruce89> yes thank you
<RAOF> It works much, much better than last time I tried it :)
<bruce89> it's FreeDesktop actuall
<billybigrigger> savvas, oooh
<fde> bruce89: (mostly the fact that apt utilizes stdout a lot for interaction.... they refuse to support it, so packagekit is a pain on .deb systems)
<Amaranth> RAOF: Can it still only do one package at a time?
<fde> bruce89: no its not
<RAOF> Amaranth: No!  It no longer blocks for 30sec every time you click on its UI, either!
<Amaranth> fde: That's not true, any package that uses stdin is considered broken in Debian and Ubuntu too
<fde> bruce89: its yet another thing redhat is trying to ram down our throats, they are not colaborating via fd.o though
<Amaranth> fde: And debconf can use a frontend that doesn't use stdin
<bruce89> fde: and how's that any different to Ubuntu?
<fde> Amaranth: I didn't say stdin though... packagekit would not by able to use debconf due to lack of stdout support
<billybigrigger> savvas, libflashplayer.so from the archive you showed me to download, place that in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<bruce89> for instance, upstart, usplash, ubiquity etc.
<Amaranth> fde: Ah, in that case they can use other methods, debconf is pretty configurable
<fde> Amaranth: I might be wrong, but from what I've seen of the code for the different outputs, they use stdout too?
<savvas> billybigrigger: yep, then restart firefox and visit this url: about:plugins
<Amaranth> fde: The GTK+ one uses stdout?
<fde> Amaranth: but why when Ubuntu already has methods for such things?
<Amaranth> Exactly
<Amaranth> PackageKit is still not better then synaptic and gnome-app-install so there is no point in using it
<fde> Amaranth: last time I looked, yes... although I haven't looked since Ubuntu started utilizing it, so could be its heavily modified since?
<billybigrigger> savvas, ok
<bruce89> apart from the fact it is not distro-specific
<fde> Amaranth: uhh... gnome-codec-install *  ;)
<billybigrigger> savvas, installed, what am i looking for in about:plugins?     File name: libflashplayer.so
<billybigrigger>     Shockwave Flash 10.0 d21
<Amaranth> bruce89: But the package names are so...
<mvo> fde: one problem with packagekit is that it does not support debconf (by design)
<Amaranth> mvo: I thought that was fixed?
<fde> bruce89: non-distro specific = overall lacking... you can't specialize on functionality as you have to cater to more
<fde> mvo: I already brought that up
<mvo> Amaranth: its a ongoing discussion with upstream, we can set DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive, but thats about it
<mvo> fde: oh, thanks. missed that
<Amaranth> mvo: Ugh
<fde> Amaranth: no, the guy doing PackageKit said it wasn't a bug, and decided to start a flame about stdout being bad practice.
<Amaranth> mvo: So no java license question, no conffile management, etc
<mvo> its unfortunate, PK is nice
<mvo> Amaranth: yes
<bruce89> I see
<mvo> we could deal with conffiles with some pretty big workarounds
<mvo> but nothing like the java stuff
<Amaranth> PackageKit == broken by design then
<fde> Amaranth: Last I checked, the only answer currently accepted by Richard is for debconf to be set to high so it doesn't ask questions... but it still breaks things like java due to required signing of the license
<mvo> or basicly anthing wehere nointeractive will make the package fail
<Amaranth> wtf
<mvo> Amaranth: PK clams its the other way aorund :) debs are broken by design
<Amaranth> gnome-power-manager popped up a dialog saying I was running on battery power
<Amaranth> But the buttons on the dialog are "Don't show me this again", "Cancel, and "OK"
<fde> Hence the current stand off... and lack of packagekit crud in Ubuntu
<bruce89> Amaranth: yet another daft patch
<Amaranth> If I push cancel does it connect my AC power again?
<fde> Amaranth: during an update? its annoying but I don't think its fixable... its due to reloading it afaik
<ali1234> Amaranth: i get that too since the notification changes. n-m and also the unmounting stuff does it too
<Amaranth> fde: No, my power flickered
<fde> Amaranth: ew
<savvas> billybigrigger: yep, that's it!
<Amaranth> fde: The problem is why is there a cancel button
<bruce89> Amaranth: dodgy coding
<Amaranth> Honestly there shouldn't be a dialog at all
<ali1234> Amaranth: surely the problem is it is showing that dialog at all rather than using the notification-daemon?
<fde> ali1234: I get that in every distro I use when updating g-p-m ... but I've never had it flicker
<Amaranth> Pop up a notification every time or don't show anything and play a little sound or something
<bruce89> Amaranth: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/2.24.2-2ubuntu1/+changelog
<Amaranth> bruce89: I'm aware of the changes
<fde> Amaranth: you can set it to stay there....
<fde> Amaranth: there is a check box in System > Preferences > Power Management to have it show it always
<Amaranth> fde: I know, I set that first thing after install
<MamboKurt> hey there. anybody else noticed, that the repositories are "broken". and by broken i mean that evolution-common (2.25.91-0ubuntu1) isn't the but evolution-common (2.25.90-0ubuntu1). at least at the german repo. i head to switch to the main repo to get the update-manager to install the updates and not pointing at me and shouting "you killed ubuntu" :)
<bruce89> that notification shouldn't be a dialogue though, bug time
<Amaranth> MamboKurt: Not broken, mirror is a little out of sync
<MamboKurt> ok
<MamboKurt> just wanted to tell somebody
<Amaranth> MamboKurt: It just needs to update, wait an hour or so
<MamboKurt> Amarath: i was waiting 5h before i switched
<fde> MamboKurt: to avoid it becoming annoying... just use sudo aptitude safe-upgrade ... then such things will simply be held back rather than displaying an error
<billybigrigger> savvas, cool beans, thanks alot
<savvas> np :)
<savvas> billybigrigger: be sure to check the adobe site frequently to be sure you have the latest 64-bit though: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<Amaranth> MamboKurt: In that case perhaps your mirror is broken
<fde> Why aren't they packaging the 64bit version in jaunty?
<fde> They packaged 10 before it was released on 386
<MamboKurt> fde: i know, but the update-manager told me something about resolve and so, and i had a little red failure sign on my systray.
<MamboKurt> Amaranth: its the official german repo
<fde> MamboKurt: yeah, the update-manager does some goofy things when dealing with pre-release versions...
<fde> MamboKurt: umm, that is just a pointer to another mirror
<mvo> MamboKurt: do you remember what exact message there was in the red failure sign?
<fde> If Ubuntu actually tried to serve everyone that didn't bother switching mirror, they would be slashdotted constantly
<fde> mvo: probably evolution not being installable
<MamboKurt> mvo: not exactly. i could try to reproduce it
<fde> MamboKurt: don't bother unless its still there next update
<MamboKurt> fde: doesn't work: http://ge.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/e/evolution/evolution-common_2.25.91-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<fde> MamboKurt: also, System > Administration > Software Sources ... change mirror to something faster maybe?
<mvo> thanks, it should not show the red error in this case, that is just used when something on the local system is not ok
<fde> MamboKurt: mvo: as was stated, the mirror just hasn't synced yet
<MamboKurt> fde: switched to main server
<fde> mvo: yes it should... because errors were encountered trying to update a package
<MamboKurt> fde: but the other evolution packages where already .91
<fde> MamboKurt: so they're in the process of syncing  :/
<fde> MamboKurt: run sudo aptitude update in like an hour as was stated
<MamboKurt> fde: 5h and evolution does not have all packages the same version?
<MamboKurt> fde: i already switched
<fde> MamboKurt: welcome to the world of beta distros
<fde> If such things aren't satisfactory, go back to stable  :/
<MamboKurt> fde: alpha :)
<MamboKurt> fde: i crashed my system and i thought it was a good time to switch
<tretle> is there a channel for packaging?
<Pici> !newpackage
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<Pici> tretle: also, #ubuntu-motu
<billybigrigger> anyone here use audacious?
<billybigrigger> when i open an mp3 audacious loads but doesn't play the song, it loads in the playlist, pressing start does nothing
<billybigrigger> is there another audio player like audacious around? vlc does the job, but looks ugly
<Amaranth> nope, audacious is the only music player we have
<Amaranth> the rest are somewhat broken music managers
<Amaranth> well, they're basically music players that look like music managers but yeah
<maco> billybigrigger: by which Amaranth means iTunes-y things
<Amaranth> iTunes is still the best music player/manager in existence :P
<MamboKurt> i have a small question. there is an update for ubuntu-desktop, but it would deinstall notification-daemon and install alsdorf. my question is: what is alsdorf and would it be good to update ubuntu-desktop?
 * Amaranth wants Party Shuffle and live updating Smart Playlists
<Amaranth> MamboKurt: alsdorf is the new notification-daemon from the Design Team
<Amaranth> Black, translucent, no links or buttons allowed
<MamboKurt> and it would be good to have it because it really kicks ass?
<Amaranth> well, it looks pretty
<MamboKurt> is it opengl?
<Amaranth> no...
<MamboKurt> because of translucency...
<Amaranth> Oh, no
<Amaranth> You can do translucent things without opengl, you're thinking of compiz
<MamboKurt> isn't compiz opengl too?
<Amaranth> compiz is a compositor (which is what allows you do to transparent things) that uses opengl
<Amaranth> you can have a compositor that uses XRender (metacity) and still get translucent windows and shadows
<MamboKurt> thats what i ment
<MamboKurt> and xrender doesnt utilize opengl
<MamboKurt> ?
<Amaranth> and the app that uses translucent windows doesn't have to be OpenGL at all, it just has to use RGBA colors (mostly)
<Amaranth> nope
<Amaranth> XRender can be done completely in software although most video card drivers accelerate parts of it
<Amaranth> But unless you have a sub-1Ghz processor even doing it in software should be fine
<MamboKurt> this sounds good, but doesnt this make your cpu heat up like hell?
<Amaranth> No, not really
<Amaranth> And if you don't use a compositor the notification will just not have rounded corners or be translucent
<MamboKurt> thanks for your patience. i will give it a trie
<MamboKurt> try
<SwedeMike> there has been a lot more breakage the past two weeks than the first month I ran jaunty, now my wireless is broken every few times I boot, the two latest kernel revisions -7 and -8 seem to be flakey when it comes to that
<SwedeMike> I thought it would be more stable as we approached beta?
<billybigrigger> Amaranth, maco figured out the audacious problem, was trying to use pulse
<billybigrigger> can i ask a question thats probably been asked/discussed 1,000,000 times, but why is pulse audio inluded in ubuntu? imo its junk, and never works
<billybigrigger> alsa has always worked for me, why try and change something that works?
<Amaranth> SwedeMike: Feature Freeze is approaching, everything is being jammed in before the freeze
<Amaranth> It then gets fixed afterward
<RAOF> billybigrigger: Because pulseaudio allows things to work better.
<billybigrigger> like what?
<SwedeMike> Amaranth: check.
<RAOF> In particular, hotplugging audio devices.
<billybigrigger> i've never had anything work correctly with pulse
<RAOF> billybigrigger: Then you haven't tried in the right way :)
<billybigrigger> obviously not
<billybigrigger> maybe it should setup properly out of the box
<RAOF> As it's set up in Jaunty, it is.
<MamboKurt> alsdorf just shows me some stupid window instead of an cool notification
<Amaranth> Without pulseaudio when you plug in a USB headset you have to close all apps using audio and reconfigure them
<billybigrigger> well i have to disable pulseaudio sounds in pidgin because it kept crashing pidgin when i send a message
<Amaranth> Or at least close them, I think it may reconfigure automatically
<Amaranth> With pulseaudio it just transfers audio to the headset on-the-fly
<billybigrigger> well ill just stick to alsa
<billybigrigger> pulseaudio is junk in my books
<RAOF> It certainly has some problems.  But it can do some things that are really useful that alsa just can't.
<maco> RAOF: well, alsa *can* ....via very manual means with lots of Black Magic
<RAOF> maco: alsa can transparently switch physical devices under an application's nose?
<maco> RAOF: dtchen said that most of what pulseaudio makes easy is possible otherwise, but only if you know the audio stack almost as well as he does :P
<maco> (that's major paraphrasing)
<RAOF> You can write a layer _above_ also which does that; phonon is (in part) an example of that layer.
<fde> RAOF: Phonon and PulseAudio aren't even closely related... Phonon is an API providing media functionality to developers, it is more similar to Gstreamer
<maco> he did say it's possible to to move a stream from one device to another while it's playing
<maco> he did not say *how* and i think my eyes would've glazed over if he'd tried to explain it
<fde> RAOF: Phonon can then use PulseAudio if you're retarded, but its better to just use dmix
<RAOF> fde: The GStreamer-like part of phonon is boring.  The interesting part of Phonon is the "handle device hotplug" part, which _is_ like pulseaudio.
<fde> Pulse is pretty much the worst thing to happen to Linux in the 12+ years I've been using it.
<maco> fde: phonon-through-pulse will likely be what happens to a lot of us that have kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop installed but are using KDE in the next few days
<fde> RAOF: boring? it is the only interesting part
<RAOF> fde: What's interesting about it?
<maco> pulseaudio is being set to autospawn to get rid of all the weird timing stuff that happens when gnome starts and the login sounds play and if pulseaudio has/hasn't started different things happen
<fde> RAOF: ease of development... it is a very powerful API... you can add media functionality to any Qt app with like 10 lines of code.
<_VIM_> After getting the updates i get "greeter application crashed, attempting to use a different one" or something, what is this? was working fine till i updated it
<RAOF> fde: That's not a huge amount more code than just using raw gstreamer.
<ali1234> pulse is going to autospawn? but i like being able to pulseaudio -k to run software that hates pulse...
<RAOF> fde: Until I tried KDE 4.2 I didn't see why phonon existed.  Once I saw that it handled device hotplug, it was obvious that it was more than just a gstreamer abstraction layer, and it made more sense.
<Geek`N`Proud> RAOF: abstraction layer for Xine too :P
<fde> RAOF: you're kidding? I'm not talking about just being able to play a sound or something btw... I'm talking about an entire media player in 10 lines of code......
<Geek`N`Proud> it handles loads of multimedia-related stuff
<Amaranth> RAOF: That's solid, actually
<fde> RAOF: you sure? Pretty sure Solid does that
<RAOF> fde: The transfer-of-running-streams-to-policy stuff?
<Amaranth> RAOF: phonon is still useless other than talking to solid for you
<RAOF> I take it back.  I don't understand why Phonon, then :)
<fde> RAOF: the point of Phonon is the clean up the sound situation on KDE systems... now every KDE app just uses Phonon, and lets the user choose backend etc
<ali1234> fde: "x in 10 lines of code" argument is stupid. i can code an entire media player in 1 line of shell script: mplayer $1
<RAOF> fde: Contrast that with: "The point of GStreamer is to clean up the sound situation on KDE systems.  Now every KDE app uses just GStreamer"
<Amaranth> fde: It actually only exists because they got burned with arts and were afraid gstreamer's ABI would change before KDE 5
<RAOF> fde: I really don't see where 'woo!  You can drop in xine!' gains you a huge amount.
<fde> ali1234: now embed that into your cool new web browser that consists of 100 lines of code in all (via webkit and phonon)
<_VIM_> After getting the updates i get "greeter application crashed, attempting to use a different one" or something, what is this? was working fine till i updated it
<Amaranth> fde: And you get a web browser that doesn't do history or bookmarks combined with a media player that doesn't do anything
<fde> Amaranth: umm, not really... the discussions I read related more to the complexity of gstreamer, and the possibilities to do better... fwiw, I believe gstreamer was the first completed backend for phonon (bask when it was still kmm or whatever)
<Amaranth> It was, yes
<Amaranth> But they could have made a gstmm library or something
<Amaranth> phonon exists to abstract the gst ABI out so they can switch to gst 0.12 or some other framework later if gst 0.10 goes away
<fde> Amaranth: bad example... but still, it would be able to play that microsofts streaming protocol better than gstreamer currently does if you chose xine as the backend
<Amaranth> Otherwise gst works on OS X and Windows and the Xine part was a side effect of creating Phonon the way they did, not something they planned
<fde> Amaranth: well, in part... it also abstracts xine atm... and can be used for anything related really (still waiting on an mplayer backend)
<ali1234> fde: did it ever occur to kde people that i might want to use a different backend in different programs?
<ali1234> for example in web browser, i am more interested in the formats that commonly occur on webpages
<RAOF> How about a different backend for each stream of a program!
<Amaranth> Eh? You can't do that in GNOME either
<ali1234> while in a video editor i want whatever backend works best with dv
<fde> ali1234: so you think its fair to have users install 10 backends just because you can't decide as a developer which to use?
<Amaranth> Your choices are gstreamer, gstreamer, or a non-GNOME app that probably uses gstreamer (except for gxine and mplayer)
<ali1234> as a users i *have* to use all of them because they all have different strengths and weaknesses
<Amaranth> ali1234: The solution is to make one of them not suck
<RAOF> Miro still uses xine by default.  For Jaunty+1 it won't, though.
<ali1234> lol
<ali1234> Amaranth: which one though? ;)
<fde> Amaranth: umm... there are currently 3 backends to phonon... gstreamer sucks still, so your real choices are xine or yaurt or whatever
<Amaranth> ali1234: gstreamer, of course
<fde> Amaranth: point of Phonon is that the app doesn't choose anymore for you... the devs just use phonon
<Amaranth> fde: I haven't seen a file that doesn't play in gstreamer in a long time
<RAOF> fde: To be fair, it's the gstreamer phonon backend that sucks, not gstreamer
<Amaranth> There are still some problems with streaming media but mplayer doesn't handle most of those any better
<RAOF> And this is one reason why Phonon is a bad idea: by introducing your abstraction layer, you introduce more bugs!@
<fde> Amaranth: try an mms stream? try any codec newer than about 4 years
<Amaranth> fde: What codec is newer than 4 years?
<ali1234> if i ever want to play a video file i try mplayer first, then vlc. i don't even bother trying totem or whatever, it literally never works
<fde> RAOF: Well, except that you now know where the bug is... and once you fix it once, everything automatically benefits
<RAOF> ali1234: You're either trying an entirely separate set of a/v files than me, or haven't tried totem in ages.
<Amaranth> I think it still has problems with subtitles but I don't watch anime so...
<ali1234> totem is also far far slower than the others
<fde> ali1234: you expect different results from mplayer and vlc? then you're doing it wrong... vlc uses libdvdcss and ffmpeg ... just get rid of that sludge and use the codecs in a better interface
<Amaranth> fde: gstreamer uses libdvdcss and ffmpeg too
<RAOF> fde: What?  That's entirely backward.  You now _don't_ know whether the bug is in gstreamer or in Phonon's gstreamer backend.
<fde> ali1234: totem has a few backends available... try the xine one?
<fde> Amaranth: gstreamer sucks
<fde> RAOF: yes you do... its in the phonon backend if its a playback bug....
<Amaranth> fde: Try using GNOME for a week instead of KDE and see if your problem is phonon or gstreamer
<RAOF> fde: But what if the bug is in gstreamer?
<Amaranth> I literally have not seen a problem with any files on my disk in over a year
<Amaranth> I have seen a couple files vlc chokes on that totem-gstreamer handles fine though
<fde> Amaranth: I have used Gnome for something like 3 years now... and am royally sick of the media stack here... I have tried KDE4 a few times, and it is much cleaner in this respect... I am likely going back to Arch soon, but I switched back to Ubuntu due to ext4 support not being around yet for Arch at that time
<ali1234> totem cannot handle mpeg2-ts recorded by my mythtv box
<fde> Amaranth: only issue I have with KDE is using Firefox and a KDE based media player... tends to lack plugins
<Amaranth> Besides, despite any problems with codec support the gstreamer framework is technically superior compared to xine so...
<fde> ali1234: gstreamer* ... like I said, 'sudo aptitude install totem-xine && sudo aptitude purge totem-gstreamer'
<fde> ali1234: it isn't totems fault, totem is just a collection of pretty pictures and buttons
<ali1234> xine is no better
<fde> I'm just saying VLC doesn't do anything special... its just a crap frontend on top of the work done over at mplayer-hq
<ali1234> gstreamer sucks, xine sucks, totem is ugly, the new qt gui of vlc is *very* ugly... mplayer is currently the best video player for linux
<Amaranth> fde: and mplayer is a crap frontend on top of ffmpeg
<Amaranth> and ffmpeg never does a damn release so every project is using a different version
<RAOF> And wouldn't it be nice if ffmpeg wasn't user-hostile
<Amaranth> so vlc is doing something special, it is using a different snapshot of ffmpeg
<Amaranth> newer, older, whatever, it may not have a bug one of the other ones has
<Skiessi> is libsamplerate staying at 0.1.4 for jaunty?
<fde> Amaranth: mplayer is a frontend to the plethora of codecs I have around... of which ffmpeg happens to be one
<Amaranth> fde: The only other thing it could be a frontend for is w32codecs
<fde> Amaranth: and libdvdcss ... yes
<Amaranth> And those aren't even needed and are really illegal so...
<RAOF> libdvdcss not being in any way a codec, of course.
<fde> How are they illegal? I was forced to buy them when I purchased a system that had Windows installed  :/
<Amaranth> fde: You aren't allowed to use them outside of windows
<RAOF> You don't have the right to make copies into RAM
<Amaranth> fde: and a bunch of them aren't included with windows
<Amaranth> RAOF: Actually US Copyright law has an exception for that
<Amaranth> RAOF: You aussies might be screwed though :P
<Amaranth> Essentially the exception says if the software is only useful being copied into RAM it isn't illegal
<RAOF> Amaranth: Really?  The recent Blizzard-vs-Glider case suggested that the copy of WoW in RAM was infringing copyright once the user broke the EULA.
<Amaranth> RAOF: Yeah well judges do tend to ignore the law
<fde> Amaranth: anyway, I've been using them for like 12 years, and haven't been sued yet... I also didn't agree to the license terms, but I did pay for the software
<RAOF> fde: If you didn't agree to the license terms, then you don't have a license to use them.
<Amaranth> fde: If you pay for it but don't accept the agreement your only option is to return the software, not use it anyway
<RAOF> You should ask for your money back ):
<fde> RAOF: *shrug* then they shouldn't have left them on my system when Windows started up....
<RAOF> By starting windows you've agreed to the license terms :)
<Amaranth> fde: So you accepted the windows and/or OEM license agreement
<fde> RAOF: I did actually, but it had been too long apparently
<fde> Amaranth: pre-installed system... I was never prompted...
<Amaranth> fde: You opened the box
<fde> Amaranth: so?
<Amaranth> ooh pepsi is going to use real sugar again
<RAOF> By opening the box you agree to this EULA.
<fde> Amaranth: If that covered it, why are there even EULA's and the like? If just using the software is enough, they shouldn't even bother creating them...
<Amaranth> oops, wrong channel
<RAOF> fde: Because they need to enumerate the rights that they're giving you.
<fde> Why do they require user interaction if just turning the machine on means I'm obligated?
<RAOF> Otherwise, it'd be copyright infringement.
 * DanaG thinks it should be illegal to use ALL CAPS IN DOCUMENTS.
<DanaG> If nothing else, they should use small caps.
<fde> You can get your money back if you can provide evidence that you never agreed to the terms... so clearly it isn't required to sign them....
<fde> RAOF: also, its not like its Microsofts to charge me... they license the stuff themselves
<DanaG> random question: does anyone actually USE FreeDOS?
<fde> DanaG: I have via dosbox for some old games?
<RAOF> They license the patents; (at least some of) the code is theirs, I guess.
<DanaG> freedos ≠ dosbox
<ali1234> DanaG: i think one of the HD manufacturer's diagnosis tool comes on a disk image with freedos to boot. but i forgot which one
<fde> DanaG: ahh, I meant dosemu
<DanaG> Some BIOS update disk images use freedos.
<DanaG> But that's not the same as "using" the OS, as people used to use it in the old days.
<ali1234> maybe somebody out there is using it to run some legacy app
<ali1234> i doubt anybody uses it as their main OS just because they love DOS so much. except perhaps the author.
<maco> hah
<fde> DanaG: shouldn't really matter afaik... I have heard of people updating their BIOS via dosemu
<Amaranth> fde: Those guys are crazy
<fde> Amaranth: indeed... lol... but afaik it worked
<DanaG> Anyone else have notification bubbles suddenly replaced by actual dialog boxes?
<DanaG> I'd call that a major regression.
<DanaG> oh wait, that's just pidgin.
<Geek`N`Proud> DanaG: Pidgin is on it's way out
<DanaG> apparently if notification daemon isn't running, it switches to dialogs.
<Geek`N`Proud> 9.10 will probably see Empathy as the default
<DanaG> Ugh, say hello to unconfigurable things.
<DanaG> And inability to share the log files with Windows Pidgin.
<Amaranth> DanaG: Anything that uses buttons in notifications is being switched to dialogs
<Geek`N`Proud> tofrodos can sort that Dana
<Amaranth> and/or having the notifications removed
<Geek`N`Proud> unix2dos will let you share logs
<Geek`N`Proud> =]
<DanaG> Ugh, dialogs suck -- they're ugly.
<DanaG> It's not a DOS-Windows thing, it's a Pidgin-Empathy thing.
<DanaG> I'd imagine Empathy does logging differently.
<DanaG> Oh, and it appears in the top right... even though it's set to bottom right.
<DanaG> Volume thingy also isn't working.
<DanaG> Er, not displaying anything.
<DanaG> ** (notify-osd:18474): CRITICAL **: load_icon: assertion `info' failed
<DanaG> ** (notify-osd:18474): CRITICAL **: load_icon: assertion `info' failed
<DanaG> ... and so on.
<Geek`N`Proud> hmm that sucks
<bardyr> Hey, i cant start the gnome greater application, is there a known bug? and fix??
<DanaG> Oh, I hit the volume key... and this time I got an empty black rectangle.
<DanaG> Thaaaaanks.
 * DanaG wants the old notification daemon back!
<bardyr> DanaG: yea
<bardyr> DanaG: even trough i havent seen the new, but i will miss my buttons
<Amaranth> DanaG: It was pushed in to make feature freeze, bug fixing comes later
<DanaG> being ugly is not quite a bug, though.
<DanaG> And what's with the fixed black color?  It ignores my color theme -- and clashes wildly.
 * cwillu ponders the existence of a colour that clashes with black
 * charlie-tca is sure there must be one?
<DanaG> Well, check out my theme.
 * cwillu is sure there isn't an opposite to black any more than there is an opposite to the origin of a graph
<DanaG> www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/Screenshot.png
<DanaG> In case you're wondering... I used the color picker to grab a color from the wallpaper, for the primary color of the theme.
<DanaG> Black clashes with that.
<DanaG> Mmm, big empty black rounded rectangle.
<nazgul> I'd like to read up how startup time was reduced in jaunty- it went down noticably! :) however I could not google up notes on what was done.
<nazgul> can someone point me?
<burnier> Hi, I wanted to install wicd from a deb and ended up removing the plamoid network manager so now I have no internet to install wicd dependencies or installing the plasmoid back... Anyone knows a quick solution?
<nazgul> burnier: a)borrow a laptop that can connect, and let it act as a route. link your box to it with a LAN cable.
<nazgul> b) download deb packages manually and put them into /var/cache/apt/archives
<joumetal> nazgul: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FoundationsTeam/Specs/BootPerformance
<fde> burnier: sudo ifup eth0 should give you terminal internet access again
<nazgul> joumetal: thanks
<fde> wait, that came out wrong... it should allow you to connect to the network via at least your terminal
<fde> as apposed to internet access that can kill you
#ubuntu+1 2009-02-19
<blizzle> I can't get my hardware to boot in 2.6.28.x.. It's this bug (Compaq Deskpro): https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/314050 .. anyone know if it's being addressed.. it's confirmed but unassigned according to the bug report :/
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 314050 in linux "Jaunty doesn't boot on my DELL Latitude C810 with current kernel" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dtchen> blizzle: can you reproduce with a vanilla kernel?  which arch are you using?
<blizzle> dtchen, I'm running on 2.6.27.11 currently. Any of the 2.6.28.x are broken for me.
<dtchen> blizzle: (vanilla kernel builds are at http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ ; choose the appropriate $arch. i recommend you try 2.6.29-rc5.)
<dtchen> blizzle: by testing the vanilla kernel(s), we get a better idea of what needs fixing/porting
<blizzle> dtchen, Okeydoke, I shall give that a spin. I tried the patched kernel linked on that bug report, and whilst I could boot up, everything else was broken. for me.
<dtchen> blizzle: ok. i'll be around for about an hour longer if you need something
<FFForever> is there a jaunty repo for kde 4.2?
<RAOF> FFForever: Yes.  The main archives.
<FFForever> kde-dev or just kde?
<RAOF> You'll need to clarify the difference.
<RAOF> It's the 4.2 release.
 * bluesmoke loves the new volume notification
<linkinx64> hello!
<linkinx64> i have a question.... :)
<linkinx64> I am getting a weird sound everytime i hit the end of a list...for example scrolling down...and when it hits the end it makes a weird noise fomr the internal speaker
<elpargo> sound??
<elpargo> ups wrong channel :)
<linkinx64> me?
<elpargo> linkinx64: no, me I though this was #turbogears, u will imagine how weird will that question go in a webdev environment :)
<linkinx64> lol
<akio> i forgot of to use commands in directories
<akio> how*
<linkinx64> ls?
<linkinx64> dir
<linkinx64> cd
<akio> like cd 'uname -r'
<linkinx64> cd uname -r?
<linkinx64> why cd
<linkinx64> ?
<akio> its just an example, for instance the /lib/modules/'uname -r'/ thing
<akio> modules for the kernel are in there but typing it out is a mess
<linkinx64> lol
<akio> i get directory not found bla bla
<akio> i know there is a way to do it but google searching really doesn't work for strings formatted like that
<akio> any ideas?
<crdlb> akio: $(uname -r)
<crdlb> or `uname -r`, but that's deprecated
<crdlb> and it's not nestable
<akio> nestable?
<akio> i guess i need the manual for bash
<akio> never wanted to read that one
<akio> but this program "screen" is badass
<crdlb> echo $(uname $(echo -r))
<akio> that's an example of what can't be done right?
<crdlb> it can be done with $(), just not with ``
<akio> thanks, it works like a charm
<crdlb> since the open and close marks (`) and (`) are the same
<linkinx64> interesting
<akio> so i could have done it with (') (')
<akio> hmm wrong keys i see now....
<crdlb> ` is not '
<akio> i knew that!
<akio> damn i feel sheepish
<crdlb> heh, apparently `` can  be nested, but it's not pretty
<akio> well I learned something new anyway
<akio> I was using the wrong characters to be honest...
<akio> lets say I was using finch in a screen session over ssh, do i have a chance of being notified if someone says my name?
<linkinx64> ssh it's awesome
<akio> i have a crappy wireless connection that causes resets like I have never seen, screen and ssh save the day
 * crdlb can't think of a way
<crdlb> pidgin ought to have some sort of proxy system where you can use the actually client running on the server and just hook into it with the pidgin gui client
<akio> i think that would scare people away like the xmms2 implementation
<crdlb> I'm not saying it should be the default, but it would be nice for your situation
<akio> right, but just for notifications?
<crdlb> so that you can use a gui all the time
<akio> im sure there is a terminal bell or something, and then my connecting gnome-terminal will make waves or flash or something
<crdlb> oh, you mean when it's open :)
<akio> right
<akio> or not
<akio> i guess your right
<akio> I really can't wait for stable and fast KMS
<akio> I will piss myself when that works
<akio> I have an MSI Wind U100 that I'm working off of and the terminal has become my best friend as it's the most efficient use of my 1024x600 screen
<akio> gnome just looks fat and retarded with this little real estate
<akio> test
<akio> I wonder how to hide the user list
<kuaera_> With today's updates [at some point], one can no longer log into a KDE session from KDM. It hangs after the "internet" icon. Is this worth reporting?
<euther> openarena no longer loads after last night's and today's updates
<euther> "fails to load OpenGL subsystem"
<Lounge> hello i need to know if i'm the only one that lost gdm after an update today..
<maco> gdm's working fine here
<Lounge> well didn't really lose it but after some ubuntu-desktop update, the greeter broke
<Lounge> so i tried to reinstall gdm
<maco> oh. ok dunno there. i'm using kde (but gdm too)
<Lounge> didn't help
<Lounge> well for now i'm in mint on the other partiton chrooting into jaunty for now
<Lounge> wonder if there's a way to generate an error report of it
<Lounge> i figure "well, if it broke? then i'll wait for an update to fix it"
<histo> Maybe one of you guys would know. I'd like to make media pc for basically mame dvds and mp3 /jukebox functionality. I don't really need the pvr function as I already have one. I'd like to go with linux rather than windows. Doesn anyone knof of a distro solution?
<pwnguin> histo: neuros?
<pwnguin> histo: their OSD kinda sounds like what you want, and they're OSS friendly
<histo> nah I want ot build it
<pwnguin> when i did something like that we used mythbuntu
<pwnguin> problem is, unless your TV is HD
<pwnguin> gnome and friends are unreadable
<billybigrigger> howdy all
<billybigrigger> anyone alive in here?
<CosmiChaos> Current VLC will open any video file in a seperate xvideo output window, it is not possible to enable embedded interface playback. can anyone proof this?
<billybigrigger> anyone aware of a small but good cpu stress test app?
<billybigrigger> i just OC'd my 2.6ghz 5000+ to 3.0ghz....temps are pretty cool for idle so i wanna stress it
<DanaG> cpuburn?
<billybigrigger> DanaG, cool, never heard of it
<billybigrigger> will check it out
<DanaG> !info cpuburn
<ubottu> cpuburn (source: cpuburn): a collection of programs to put heavy load on CPU. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4-37 (jaunty), package size 14 kB, installed size 112 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 hurd-i386 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<CosmiChaos> can anyone check VLC fpr embedded interface video output, please?
<Lounge> i wanted to mention that an update today broke my greeter
<Lounge> cant seem to get past it
<billybigrigger> DanaG, those are for old x86 cpus
<Lounge> is there a way i can generate an error report via chroot?
<CosmiChaos> please anyone fireup VideoLANClient and tell me if the video playback happens in the VLC window or in an extra window, please, just a short test, yes or no?
<DanaG> Lounge: you could switch to a TTY and then startx from there.
<Lounge> DanaG: i've never really tried tty
<Lounge> atm im in mint on the other partition
<billybigrigger> DanaG, "stress"
<Lounge> got jaunty mounted and chrooting
<billybigrigger> DanaG, seems to be a decent stress tester
<CosmiChaos> you are so helpful to m :(
 * DanaG doesn't use VLC.
<DanaG> It fails miserably at subtitles.
<FFForever> How come i cant play flash videos?
<CosmiChaos> i prefer audio ;)
<FFForever> well i play them but on youtube i just see a black box and music/voices...
<CosmiChaos> hm let me check
<Lounge> DanaG: ctrl+alt+f1 is how i would switch tty?
<DanaG> yeah.
<Lounge> ok but should i boot up into recovery mode first?
<CosmiChaos> FFForever: have got no fls file, downloadhelper does not work for me atm
<Lounge> greeter goes nuts after bootup
<FFForever> huh?
<FFForever> downloading and playing works...
<FFForever> just not playing them via youtube.com =(
<billybigrigger> anyone here familiar with overclocking?
<FFForever> yeah, it killed my last cpu =(
<billybigrigger> im running a stress test and cpu1 stays at %100 constant, cpu2 is anywhere from %97 - %100, should they both be maxed at 100 or did i go to far causing the 1 core to start failing? im only maybe 5 - 10 mins into the test
<CosmiChaos> FFForever: i play them online then i click on my firerfox addon download helper and select the HQ version and a location to save at
<billybigrigger> just going off of ubuntu's system monitor though
<billybigrigger> however accurate that is
<FFForever> CosmiChaos, so its just me....?
<CosmiChaos> FFForever:  it wasnt working before because some auto-converting was triggered on
<billybigrigger> Core0 Temp:  +22.0°C
<billybigrigger> Core0 Temp:  +29.0°C
<billybigrigger> Core1 Temp:  +25.0°C
<billybigrigger> Core1 Temp:  +29.0°C
<billybigrigger> nice and cool though :P stock fan's too haha
<FFForever> =P
<FFForever> gl and hope u don't kill the cpu =P
<CosmiChaos> FFForever: so my VLC plays that flash movie
<billybigrigger> hehe
<FFForever> CosmiChaos, =(, mv .mozilla .moz | firefox
<FFForever> works =(
<billybigrigger> hopefully sensors is close to temp reading
<CosmiChaos> put just again in a seperate xvideo output window :( IM GETTING OUT OF MY THIS !"§$%&/()=?
<CosmiChaos> FFForever: the correct filename for flash video would be *.flv
<CosmiChaos> that runs in vlc
<FFForever> CosmiChaos, i know... i removed my firefox profile.... and it fixed youtube... =(
<CosmiChaos> what do you mean by "it fixed youtobe" was it broken?
<FFForever> CosmiChaos, yeah i only got a black box....
<FFForever> with sound...
<CosmiChaos> ah for the flash plugin
<FFForever> "<FFForever> well i play them but on youtube i just see a black box and music/voices.."
<FFForever> =\
<FFForever> anyone know when we will get wine 1.1.15
<mjc> CosmiChaos: fyi flash 90.154.0 or something and above can play .mp4/.f4v
<CosmiChaos> oh right sometimes i have that problem to, i guess reinstalling flash-nonfree should do it
<mjc> CosmiChaos: or h264/HE-AACv2 in a .flv container but I don't think flv does variable framerate
<CosmiChaos> FFForever: i got it, but intrepid installed
<FFForever> hmmm ill check updates i am still on 1.1.14 =\
<FFForever> anyone know how i can watch on demand netflix movies in ubuntu?
<CosmiChaos> i use virtualbox for intrepid either, no prblems till now
<FFForever> i don't like waiting 30mins for a laggy video =(
<CosmiChaos> hell yeah, when i click Shutdown>Restart from then it takes about 45 secs to bring me back to Compiz O.O
<DanaG> billybigrigger: check out this:
<DanaG> !g lm_sensors
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about g lm_sensors
<DanaG> er
<DanaG> !info lm_sensors
<ubottu> Package lm_sensors does not exist in jaunty
<billybigrigger> yes it does
<DanaG> !info lm-sensors
<ubottu> lm-sensors (source: lm-sensors-3): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component main, is extra. Version 1:3.0.2-2ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 122 kB, installed size 564 kB
<DanaG> _  ->  -
<billybigrigger> yeah its a good tool, hopefully it displays its info correctly
<billybigrigger> Core0 Temp:  +13.0°C
<billybigrigger> Core0 Temp:  +18.0°C
<billybigrigger> Core1 Temp:  +17.0°C
<billybigrigger> Core1 Temp:  +20.0°C
<CosmiChaos> nitpicker :D
<billybigrigger> was reading 22-29 C on that stress test
<mjc> 29C is pretty good
<billybigrigger> on stock cooling?
<billybigrigger> :)
<mjc> that sounds like the on die sensor which can be off as much as 5C though
<billybigrigger> got 3.0ghz out of my amd x2 5000
<mjc> only have to worry about 50C+
<DanaG> lm-sensors also has a fan-speed app now.
<CosmiChaos> hmmmm dont know how accurate they are, i recommend you to stress, than reset, enter bios, check temp add 1 °
<mjc> but 40C+ might make your room hotter
<billybigrigger> DanaG, ya it only picks up cpu fan though
<mjc> CosmiChaos: the CPU has an on-die temp
<billybigrigger> and mine is a stock amd hsf
<billybigrigger> 3000rpm max
<DanaG> you did sensors-detect and all that?
<mjc> CosmiChaos: pentium 3 and K7 onward all have it
<billybigrigger> DanaG, yup
<billybigrigger> detected all my stuff
<billybigrigger> well
<billybigrigger> not gfx card
<billybigrigger> but its onboard nvidia, i didnt expect it to
<CosmiChaos> mjc: yes it has but some vedors read it different in different mathematical ways, its not a man under the cpu writing "now: 40°C, now 41 °C
<CosmiChaos> actually intepretation of bios could be wrong
<mjc> CosmiChaos: you are misunderstanding
<mjc> CosmiChaos: the temperature reading for CPU comes from a register on the CPU
<CosmiChaos> hm
<mjc> for any sufficiently modern x86
<CosmiChaos> not a diode?
<mjc> well yes there is a diode inside the CPU package
<mjc> but I mean, that's how lm-sensors reads that
<CosmiChaos> yes and that could be wrong
<CosmiChaos> like any windows tool could be wrong
<billybigrigger> for sure
<billybigrigger> those aren't exact temps, but they're close enough to give you a fair reading
<mjc> dude, no, 5C variance and the spec is the same for all AMD and intel cpus that support it
<CosmiChaos> always assuming bios stores the value as it is for real
<akio> Linux is never wrong!
<akio> EVER
<billybigrigger> evar!
<mjc> CosmiChaos: CPU temperature readings on modern machines do not use the bios
<CosmiChaos> guess what when i overclock and stress, i always reset and check bios, not any sensor tools ;) its just for sure
<akio> I FIXED YOUR COMPUTER... FOREVER
<akio> I wonder what my poor thing is clocking in at...
<maco> any of you using kubuntu?
<billybigrigger> CosmiChaos, lm-sensors read my bios temps
<CosmiChaos> "modern computers" you mean that new expensive one, that are a must have for vista but nut for linux? :D
<billybigrigger> M/B Temp:    +39.0°C
<billybigrigger> CPU Temp:    +22.0°C
<mjc> CosmiChaos: pentium 3 and athlon
<mjc> or newer
<billybigrigger> are the same readings my bios spits out
<billybigrigger> no need to reset and go back to bios
<akio> CosmiChaos: if you knew what that stuff was good for you would know it can't hold a candle for full utilization
<CosmiChaos> billybigrigger: of yourse it does, but maybe your bios stores the value in a different way that it reads it, recalculate it and shows it to you
<akio> I measure mine on a scale of 0 - 2
<CosmiChaos> you have fahrenheit, celsius, what does your bios stores the value
<CosmiChaos> i guess neither both of them
<CosmiChaos> its just a value
<akio> off (cold) running (warm) blazing (a load of aroung 10)
<CosmiChaos> bios knows whats the according temp, except you have a modern cpu :D
<mjc> CosmiChaos: cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature
<mjc> CosmiChaos: that is from the processor's thermal zone support
<mjc> acpi standardized even
<CosmiChaos> good that i have a core 2
<CosmiChaos> ;)
<billybigrigger> if acpi reports it
<CosmiChaos> but why sould i overclock a 2x266 for desktop usage and read temps at all O.o
<billybigrigger> my acpi/thermal_zone/ is empty
<mjc> billybigrigger: you don't have thermal zone loaded as a module then most likely
<billybigrigger> mjc, and you'd be correct
<CosmiChaos> overclocking by more than 10% and no extra cooling is for people that generally buy a new pc every two years or so ;)
<mjc> billybigrigger: modprobe thermal
<CosmiChaos> mine is from 2.66 @ 2,83
<billybigrigger> oooooooh
<billybigrigger> fatal: module thermal not found haha
<mjc> billybigrigger: did you build your own kernel?
<billybigrigger> nope
<billybigrigger> bah
<billybigrigger> what updates need a restart now
<CosmiChaos> no such fil or directorsy
<mjc> it should be in /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/acpi
<Lounge> ok i tried switching to diferent ttys and still got a crashing gdm
<billybigrigger> toshiba_acpi.ko  video.ko
<billybigrigger> thats all thats in there
<CosmiChaos> cypherdelic@HaeckFlaisch:~$ cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature
<CosmiChaos> cat: /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature: No such file or directory
<CosmiChaos> cypherdelic@HaeckFlaisch:~$ modprobe thermal
<CosmiChaos> FATAL: Module thermal not found.
<mjc> hm. I'm on 2.6.27-12-generic and have a lot more than that
<billybigrigger> 2.6.28-8 here
<CosmiChaos> cypherdelic@HaeckFlaisch:/proc/acpi/thermal_zone$ ls
<CosmiChaos> cypherdelic@HaeckFlaisch:/proc/acpi/thermal_zone$
<CosmiChaos>  O.o
<mjc> CosmiChaos: uname -r ?
<CosmiChaos> <billybigrigger> 2.6.28-8 here, here to
<mjc> ah
<CosmiChaos> ah sry for highlighting
<billybigrigger> whats everyone's fastest reboot time in 9.04? im amazed at shutdown/startup times in jaunty, just mind blasting!
<billybigrigger> :P
 * billybigrigger fires up the stopwatch...
<mjc> maybe they stopped offering it in 2.6.28ish
<mjc> I'm using -rt at the moment
<DanaG> mjc: probably an -rt thing?
<CosmiChaos> billybigrigger: reboot, from click on restart approximately 45-50secs 2.6.28-8 (profiled,preload) on ext4
<mjc> DanaG: nah, it's in intrepid
<mjc> DanaG: as well
<DanaG> dpkg --listfiles linux-image-2.6.28-???-generic
<DanaG> or whatever ver.
<DanaG> er, generic -> rt
<mjc> DanaG: linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic has it
<mjc> in intrepid
<CosmiChaos> i have generic
<mjc> so it must no longer be in 2.6.28
<mjc> as compiled by ubuntu
 * DanaG has a 35-second boot.
<CosmiChaos> DanaG: Boot or reboot, Boot i get at 36 ;)
<DanaG> I don't check the difference.
<mjc> most of my boot time is waiting on services
<DanaG> And that's time as shown by bootchart.
<CosmiChaos> it took me additional 7 to shutdown, and 1-2 apg-bios, bios and then boots through in 27 secs
<DanaG> www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/bootchart
<CosmiChaos> DanaG:  how o do tjhat?
<mjc> hmm udevd takes a while for you
<mjc> CosmiChaos: bootchart.
<CosmiChaos> yes?! not chatting
<mjc> CosmiChaos: apt-get install bootchart
<mjc> :P
<CosmiChaos> ARGH thats FOR <lear, but what then, reboot, ball my nuts and see the bootchart on login?
<mjc> note that it will have to slow down your actual boot time by maybe a second or less for instrumentation
<CosmiChaos> ???
<CosmiChaos> man
<CosmiChaos> :D
<DanaG> I wonder what I can do to speed up my boot.
<CosmiChaos> tweak rc inits
<mjc> DanaG: I'm actually looking into why udevd is so slow
<DanaG> I also have udev-extras installed just for the heck of it.
<CosmiChaos> No manual entry for bootchart
<CosmiChaos> ha so how to do it now please?
<CosmiChaos> where is it saved?
<DanaG> /var/log/bootchart
<DanaG> look after you reboot/.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I've removed uns and lms and lldpd (I don't even remember why I installed that one).
<CosmiChaos> thanks i have a look now, brb
<mjc> CosmiChaos: you can find out where things are by doing dpkg -L packagename also
<CosmiChaos> i usaually watch installed files in synaptic
<mjc> for future reference at least
<mjc> instead of waiting on one of us
<CosmiChaos> but the bootchart itself was not installed
<NoelJB> DanaG: anyone else noting that jaunty gdm no longer starts after today's updates?  I've tried repeatedly.  Haven't dug into the logs, yet, but did not spot anything screaming in the X log.
<mjc> since the disk in this machine is only 7MB/sec
<mjc> NoelJB: do you get anything from startx ?
<mjc> log-wise
<DanaG> hmm, so the slow udev is being worked on?
<mjc> DanaG: it might not actually be that slow, I'll look into it further
<NoelJB> mjc: I can't even get to a tty.  It keeps insisting on trying to start X on tty7, stealing focus back there when I try to C-A-Fx.
<mjc> NoelJB: ssh in
<mjc> :P
<NoelJB> mjc: only want I've gotten in so far is booting into the recovery console to see if there were updates.  so for now I'm back to Intrepid boot.
<billybigrigger> was there any updates to gdm in the last couple hours? like maybe ~6hrs?
<NoelJB> mjc: ah, you mean from another system.  LOL
<NoelJB> billybigrigger: I got about 112 today.
<mjc> NoelJB: yes or in my case my phone ;)
<DanaG> handy thing from recovery: sudo chmod -x /etc/init.d/gdm
<DanaG> will prevent gdm from trying to start.
<mjc> DanaG: yar good tip
<DanaG> then +x to get it back.
<billybigrigger> just updated the system and get an error...The greeter application appears to be crashing.  Attempting to use a different one. so i click ok, and it tries to load, and i just get the same screen
<billybigrigger> NoelJB, no GDM updates
<DanaG> And you can still "sudo gdm" to start gdm manually, or just (non-sudo) startx.
<mjc> DanaG: sh /etc/init.d/gdm start should work as wlel
<mjc> regardless of +x
<NoelJB> DanaG: true.  and I thought that I could put the run level on the bootup, to boot to run level 3, but it didn't work, so I was just going to check the syntax.
 * DanaG wishes the radeon driver had power management support.
<DanaG> also, just "text" on the command line for boot is supposed to prevent gdm from starting.
<DanaG> I never knew that until I saw a comment about it in the changelog for gdm a while ago.
<NoelJB> I did try the previous kernel, but that didn't work.  OH!   I did get a message -- ONCE -- about the Greeter application crashing.
<NoelJB> DanaG: text instead of "3"?  Worth a shot.
<mjc> xdm might be a reasonable interim substitute
<billybigrigger> DanaG, im trying to boot "text" now
<NoelJB> billybigrigger: you having the same problem?
<CosmiChaos> re
<CosmiChaos> so bootchart worked, but the image is broken
<NoelJB> mjc: I can get to the previous logs, since they are just on another partition.  Anything you'd like for me to check?
<CosmiChaos> the right side is cut-off i can watch only till 30secs after that the process-names are cut-off
<billybigrigger> NoelJB, whats your problem?
<mjc> NoelJB: if you don't see any [WW] or [EE] lines in xorg log, try gdm log
<billybigrigger> i just updated my desktop and gdm wont start now
<DanaG> Oh yeah, the new notifications suck.
<NoelJB> billybigrigger: BINGO
<DanaG> Dialogs for actions?  ugly.
<DanaG> flickering on mouseover (that is, move mouse back and forth over it and it blinks, without any smoothness)... ugly.
<DanaG> Volume control: big empty black box.  Lovely.
<Lounge> hey guys is it possible to start jaunty's xserver from a new tty even though im in mint on the other partition?
<DanaG> And black box itself clashes violently with my theme.
<billybigrigger> NoelJB, something that was just updated in the last 6 hours or so
<billybigrigger> NoelJB, gdm is fubard
<billybigrigger> oooooh wow
<NoelJB> billybigrigger: that's why I popped in here to see if it had been reported, triaged, etc.
<Lounge> im have gdm issues too
<Lounge> having*
<mjc> btw, might want to disclaim that I'm not actually affiliated with ubuntu
<billybigrigger> lol i got a new one...started x via recovery console, su'd billybigrigger, startx, then failed to initialize HAL and im getting infinate windows creating themselves
<NoelJB> mjc: gdm.0.log.* are almost empty.
<mjc> but I am fairly competent around the kernel source and have written tidbits of VM and driver code
<mjc> NoelJB: hm
<billybigrigger> they just keep creating themselevs, no mouse, no keyboard
<mjc> billybigrigger: start with text instead of recovery
<billybigrigger> mjc, couldnt figure out how
<mjc> billybigrigger: you shouldn't expect recovery to get startx going
<NoelJB> mjc: tail end looks like this ...
<NoelJB> [    0.001978] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Feb 19 02:09:00 2009
<NoelJB> [    0.002077] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<NoelJB>  ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log
<mjc> billybigrigger: hit e, then e on the kernel line, then add text at the end, and hit b
<CosmiChaos> DanaG: i see no preload in your bootchart
<mjc> NoelJB: nothing above that of interest?
<billybigrigger> mjc, k, i think i hit the wrong button
<NoelJB> Nope
<NoelJB> I can give you the whole log, since it is all of about 8 lines.  And that's consistent for all of them since I installed the mods and kept trying to reboot.
<DanaG> I see readahead... should I add preload?
<billybigrigger> mjc, got 'er, thanks
<DanaG> Does it actually help?
<mjc> billybigrigger: no prob :)
<NoelJB> -------------------
<NoelJB> X.Org X Server 1.5.99.902 (1.6.0 RC 2)
<NoelJB> Release Date: 2009-1-30
<NoelJB> X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
<NoelJB> Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.24-16-server x86_64 Ubuntu
<NoelJB> Current Operating System: Linux jaunty 2.6.28-8-generic #24-Ubuntu SMP Wed Feb 18 20:36:18 UTC 2009 x86_64
<NoelJB> Build Date: 18 February 2009  03:58:35AM
<NoelJB> xorg-server 2:1.5.99.902-0ubuntu7 (buildd@crested.buildd)
<Lounge> text? as in huh?
<NoelJB> 	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
<NoelJB> 	to make sure that you have the latest version.
<DanaG> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<NoelJB> Markers: [    0.001658] (--) probed, [    0.001685] (**) from config file, [    0.001706] (==) default setting,
<NoelJB> 	[    0.001726] (++) from command line, [    0.001747] (!!) notice, [    0.001766] (II) informational,
<NoelJB> 	[    0.001786] (WW) warning, [    0.001806] (EE) error, [    0.001826] (NI) not implemented, [    0.001846] (??) unknown.
<NoelJB> [    0.001978] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Feb 19 02:09:00 2009
<NoelJB> [    0.002077] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<NoelJB>  ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log
<CosmiChaos> DanaG: wait i upload my bootchart it looks compacter than yours, but have you tried "profile" kernel option, thats works best with preload
<NoelJB> --------------------
<NoelJB> That is the entire thing
<NoelJB> DanaG: if it were big, but that really is the entire log.
<DanaG> That's still pretty big.
<NoelJB> OK
<NoelJB> As I said, mjc, there's nothing there.
<billybigrigger> mjc, k, i get an error on x startup now, "user switcher" has quit enexpectedly, i take it thats part of gdm?
<mjc> NoelJB: weird.
<NoelJB> mjc: but there is stuff in messages log.  I'm looking now.
<DanaG> " Note that installing preload will not make your system boot faster and that preload is a daemon that runs with root priviledges."
<mjc> billybigrigger: I think it talks to gdm yes
<NoelJB> Feb 19 02:17:57 jaunty kernel: [   43.234276] gdmgreeter[4632]: segfault at 0 ip 000000000041ea8a sp 00007fff7a965ad0 error 4 in gdmgreeter[400000+34000]
<NoelJB> Feb 19 02:18:36 jaunty kernel: [   82.687231] gdmgreeter[4721]: segfault at 0 ip 000000000041ea8a sp 00007fff1a9171a0 error 4 in gdmgreeter[400000+34000]
<CosmiChaos> DanaG: Heres my bootchart, installed preload and did kernel option profile once after installing kernel
<mjc> NoelJB: aha, there we are
<NoelJB> mjc: there we go ... gdmgreeter is dying.
<mjc> NoelJB: I guess I will notice it when I update in about 5 minutes
<mjc> NoelJB: thanks, now I know what to look for
<mjc> NoelJB: check if there is a ticket filed for it
<DanaG> My bootchart is rather tall.
<DanaG> =P
<mjc> DanaG: are you on ext4?
<DanaG> yeah.
<CosmiChaos> DanaG: OOPS CP FORGOT :d http://img10.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jaunty200902191ie5.png
<CosmiChaos> 30ssecs :D
<NoelJB> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/331390
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 331390 in ubuntu "gdmgreeter complains about greeter unable to login" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<NoelJB> bingo
<mjc> DanaG: you might save a tiny, tiny fraction of time by compiling in your modules so that it won't have to modprobe, but probably not much
<mjc> NoelJB: bingo :)
<CosmiChaos> core2duo with 2x raptor  one for /boot and /home and one for / all ext4 ;)
<mjc> CosmiChaos: ugh, popup notification heh
<DanaG> Eh, a fraction is not worth bothering with -- I could save that by shortening my grub delay.
<CosmiChaos> ?
<CosmiChaos> mjc: what do you mean?
<mjc> CosmiChaos: imageshack = popupfest
<mjc> I'd suggest amazon s3 or something like that
<CosmiChaos> DanaG: fractioN? this is what bootchart created
<mjc> CosmiChaos: he was replying to me
<CosmiChaos> mjc: dont kow a better one
<CosmiChaos> ah ok
<DanaG> wow, long readahead.
<mjc> amazon s3 is monthly fee but it's $0.17c/gb transfered or so
<CosmiChaos> :)
<mjc> DanaG: it reads every file it's going to use
<mjc> DanaG: that might actually not be necessary with ext4 anymore but I will test it out and see
 * billybigrigger_ has the munchies
<mjc> DanaG: currently building a udev from git to see if that helps as well but my machine is very different from yours
<NoelJB> mjc: I have the apport crash report.  Should I attach it, do you think?
<DanaG> right.
<DanaG> Here's what my machine is:
<mjc> NoelJB: does it give a stack trace?
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/288385
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 288385 in linux "Kernel stops booting on HP EliteBook 8530w" [Unknown,Fix released]
<DanaG> but with ATI instead of nvidia.
<mjc> ah
<DanaG> oh, and where's update-notifier?
<DanaG> Oh eyah, and ATI was a deliberate choice, actually.
<NoelJB> mjc: procmaps, procstatus, coredump ... don't notice a stack trace.
<mjc> DanaG: my jaunty box is dual opteron 246 w/ 512M and ati but using the OSS driver
<mjc> NoelJB: coredump should do it
<DanaG> My one big gripe about radeon: no powermanagement.
<CosmiChaos> mjc: Do you see any tweaking possibilitties at my boot?
<mjc> NoelJB: you might try reverting to an older gdm in the meantime
<DanaG> 30 watts from battery == bad for battery.
<mjc> DanaG: ouch
<DanaG> yeah.
<DanaG> Idle in windows is 19 or 16 watts.
<mjc> DanaG: try powertop
<mjc> CosmiChaos: that's pretty zippy
<mjc> CosmiChaos: there's a delay at ~22sec
<CosmiChaos> mjc:  what about in the middle there is udev stuff that holds some seconds doing nothing ....
<NoelJB> mjc: attached to that bug report.
<NoelJB> mark stover also attached his
<CosmiChaos> or it is modprbing
<mjc> NoelJB: cool hopefully the ubuntu team will figure it out
<NoelJB> mjc: :-)
<DanaG> I'm also a bit curious why I/O throughput is so low on boot.
<NoelJB> Reason #378 why I maintain 4 bootable partitions on my laptop.  :-)
<mjc> CosmiChaos: the two theories I have at the moment are whether readahead is still necessary in 2.6.28+ with ext4 and whether udev with inotify support speeds things up a little
<NoelJB> DanaG: what file system?  I've seen that happen when a file system is badly fragmented.
<CosmiChaos> i got readahead installed
<DanaG> oh, and what is update-motd?
<DanaG> FS is ext4.
<DanaG> And /home and / are separate.
<NoelJB> Ah, the file system I'll consider in 2010.
<mjc> update-motd tells you when you login how many packages need updating
<DanaG> I see... I was reading it as "update the MOTD"
<mjc> DanaG: yes, that's what it does
<CosmiChaos> how to deactivate that?
<DanaG> so what about the updating packages notification?
<NoelJB> Whomever marked that bug as "medium" has balls.  I'd have called it critical.
<mjc> DanaG: it puts package count in the motd
<DanaG> which bug medium?
<NoelJB> the greeter bug.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, another bug I have on my laptop: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/314600
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 314600 in fglrx-installer "fglrx versions newer than 8.543 cause system hang and panic" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<DanaG> On intrepid.
<NoelJB> Actually, that one is undecided.  an older one is marked as medium.
<DanaG> Notice the nice, hideous stacktrace.
<NoelJB> Oh well.  Cheers.  Almost 3AM here.
<DanaG> Should I try disabling readahead?
<DanaG> Wed Feb 18 23:50:02 PST 2009
<mjc> DanaG: I'm going to try it myself
<DanaG> How do you disable it? chmod -x?
<mjc> DanaG: services-admin
<DanaG> heh, gksu services-admin... unlock button is disabled.
<mjc> it doesn't need gksu
<mjc> hmm
<mjc> speaking of that
<mjc> services-admin doesn't let you get at the lower level scripts
<mjc> shows how much I use the gui :)
 * mjc uses X as a way to get >500 terminals open
<DanaG> Another of my bugs:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/284319
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 284319 in linux "mute, brightness buttons on new HP 6930p laptop" [Undecided,New]
<DanaG> should I just chmod -x?
<CosmiChaos> most use X to get them finally closed ;)
<billybigrigger_> DanaG, did you update today?
<mjc> DanaG: nah it will try to execute it anyway and bug out, better to mess with the runlevels in /etc/rcX.d/
<billybigrigger_> DanaG, my mulitmedia buttons on my keyboard weren't working today, after updates they worked, i dunno just throwin it out there
<DanaG> I'm on 2.6.29 kernel, actually.
<CosmiChaos> DanaG: sudo apt-get install bum
<CosmiChaos> gksu bum
<mjc> hmm
<CosmiChaos> rcs for Xers
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal-info/+bug/220435
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 220435 in hal-info "[HP G7000 - Hardy] function keys for screen brightness don't work" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<CosmiChaos> attention: you can frag your installation (either you can with modding /etc/rc*
<mjc> CosmiChaos: if you just move the symlink out of the way you're fine
<mjc> editing is a nono though
<DanaG> grr, they fixed this other laptop, but not the EliteBook.
<CosmiChaos> of course so this way you can do it quicker if your not a prompt-god :D
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal-info/+bug/325560
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 325560 in hal-info "Backlight keys FDI addition for HP 6730b" [Undecided,Fix released]
<DanaG> Needs exactly the same sort of keycodes.
<mjc> sometimes brightness keys are acpi controlled
<mjc> depends on the machine
<mjc> (for laptop)
<histo> okay there has to be an open source solution or linux solution for this :(
<DanaG> That's not the problem; the issue is the keycvodes.
<DanaG> adding setkeycodes fixed it.
<histo> I want ot make a touch screen jukebox.  Looking for software
<histo> basic like album art browser to play mp3s etc..
<histo> Anyone know of anything?
<DanaG> mediastyle?
<DanaG> er
<DanaG> I mean
<DanaG> lemme find it
<DanaG> !info elisa
<ubottu> elisa (source: elisa): media center solution - runtime executables. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.9-1-1ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 26 kB, installed size 152 kB
<CosmiChaos> !info mms
<ubottu> Package mms does not exist in jaunty
<CosmiChaos> argh
<DanaG> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c01633269&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&product=3860346&os=2020&lang=en
<CosmiChaos> !info mymediasystem
<ubottu> Package mymediasystem does not exist in jaunty
<CosmiChaos> tz
<histo> I've checkout elisa
<CosmiChaos> no check mms
<CosmiChaos> www.mymediasystem.org
 * DanaG wishes his bug reports would get at least a little bit more attention.
<mjc> brb, cat knocked something over
<mjc> fyi there is a great blog post on how to read bootchart
<DanaG> Thu Feb 19 00:04:19 PST 2009
 * DanaG goes to try a reboot... and then go to bed.
<mjc> CosmiChaos: http://www.linux.com/feature/151496
<mjc> teaches you how to read the graph
<CosmiChaos> thanks dude
<mjc> np
<CosmiChaos> brb studien that
<mjc> fyi sure enough no thermal zone in intrepid
<mjc> have to roll your own kernel to get it
<stovenator> in case anybody is interested in the broken gdmgreeter... I updated the bug, downgrading libgtk2.0 fixed the issue for me.
<CosmiChaos> mjc: nothing in that manual that makes it as obvious at it is
<mjc> CosmiChaos: there is not a whole lot in your chart that can be optimized for easy gain as his example could
<mjc> CosmiChaos: but the example should make it pretty clear if you look at what he's talking about in the image
<mjc> stovenator: nice, thanks
<CosmiChaos> hehe yes the example comes with cups and tor, btw, mine buut is pretty much fast, dont think i need more optimisaticon
<stovenator> errr... apparently two bugs
<stovenator> I updated duplicate
<stovenator> see here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/331390
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 331390 in ubuntu "gdmgreeter complains about greeter unable to login" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<CosmiChaos> bootchart says about 33secs, but i feel it longer, (powerrest,apg-bios,post,window manager loaded
<billybigrigger_> stovenator, ill check that out right now, thanks
<DanaG> Wow, without readahead, it took 45 seconds.
<DanaG> Longer.
<DanaG> er
<DanaG> 45 seconds, which is longer than the 37.
<CosmiChaos> hardly a optimased windows xp would boot faster, but all the rest (vista,seven) is quite left behind
<DanaG> http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/bootchart/jaunty-20090219-2.png
<CosmiChaos> DanaG: had you "profiled" your kernel? that saves additional time
<DanaG> Profiling for readahead?
<mjc> DanaG: readahead definitely helps
<DanaG> yeah.
<mjc> I didn't think it would be really necessary but I guess it's just a matter of priming the cache
<mjc> makes sense
<DanaG> I still have one biggest thing I wish they'd fix: radeon power mangement.
<DanaG> That's more important to me than mostly everything else.
<DanaG> Oh, and the mute key is a bit interesting, too, as commented in that "hotkeys" bug.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/284319
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 284319 in linux "mute, brightness buttons on new HP 6930p laptop" [Undecided,New]
<CosmiChaos> DanaG: the bad thing is that more than 60% use nvidia
<DanaG> Oh yeah, this laptop also happens to have UEFI boot mode, though I don't use it because grub2 doesn't have savedefault.
 * DanaG needs to go to bed..... now.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and one question: if I wanted to make a liveusb disk, but change what kernel it had... how would I do that?
<DanaG> I want to make a live-SDHC disk (yes, my laptop can boot from the SD card!), but the 2.6.28 kernel doesn't have working card reader.  2.6.29 does.
<DanaG> Oh great, now my brightness indicator is ALSO the big, fugly, clashy, EMPTY black box.
<billybigrigger_> stovenator, libgtk2.0-0???
<DanaG> Thaaanks, notify-osd.
<CosmiChaos> rofl boot from sd? what is the purpose?
<CosmiChaos> incred speed? :D
<DanaG> just for the  heck of it.
<DanaG> Actually, my internal card reader only gives 15 megabytes per second.
<CosmiChaos> but
<stovenator> billybigrigger: yep
<DanaG> It also defaults to quite-very-painful (as in, makes Core2 feel like P2) PIO mode.
<CosmiChaos> the access time is really short
<mjc> DanaG: ouch
<CosmiChaos> make it jounral :D
<CosmiChaos> journal
<DanaG> I had to manually do debug_quirks=2 to force DMA.
<mjc> nah, that doesn't help much
<DanaG> Works fine with DMA.
<billybigrigger_> stovenator, apt-get install libgtk2.0-0=2.15.4-0ubuntu1
<billybigrigger_> ???
<billybigrigger_> thats how i downgrade libgtk2.0-0 no?
<billybigrigger_> or is 2.15.4 the one that just installed?
<DanaG> great, now changing the icon makes the whole danged SCREEN blink at me.
<stovenator> billy: I downgraded to libgtk2.0-0                                2.15.3-0ubuntu2
<billybigrigger_> ooooh
<stovenator> but only cause that's what was on my system already in the apt cache
<stovenator> It was easier to do that than to try to mess with wpa_supplicant
<DanaG> http://www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/screenshot-glassybleu.png
<DanaG> that's HP's netbook theme.
<CosmiChaos> i dont like having FLASH for operation systems because of the extrem high amount of write-accesses, probably your USB-Ubuntu has the first defekt blocks after some days or weeks ;/
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and my current theme:
<DanaG> http://www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/screenshot.png
<stovenator> cause my network was down
<DanaG> See how a black box would clash with that?
<DanaG> Yeah, I know you can't see the icons.. but considering I can count my desktop icons one one hand, it really doesn't matter.
<DanaG> er, not quite one hand.
<mjc> I have zero icons on the desktop ;)
<CosmiChaos> dana: thats standard human
<mjc> then again I used ratpoison for many years
<DanaG> I have HP_Tools partition, Vista partition, SDHC card, a random folder, Desktop (symlink back to ~), Documents, Downloads, Music, Pictures, Videos, gnome-terminal, and wmhdplop.
<DanaG> Not quite Human.
<DanaG> Looks more like an alien to me.
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> heh, just had to make that joke.
<CosmiChaos> zero icons = different wallpapers possible
<mjc> DanaG: did you give powertop a shot? for reducing power consumption
<CosmiChaos> thats for good
<DanaG> mjc: won't do much good if the GPU is running full-bore.
<mjc> DanaG: might still shave off a watt or two
<DanaG> ... and yet not accelerating anything.
<CosmiChaos> i m,ean multiple different wallpapers on difiernt viewports ;)
<DanaG> One watt out of 30... not worth it.
<mjc> DanaG: I got 6 watts off my intrepid setup
 * DanaG has R600 -> no compiz.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I've also tweaked laptop-mode-tools and my journal commit time to keep hard drive spun down.
<DanaG> And now my firefox and thunderbird profiles, and pidgin logs, are on the sdhc card.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and in case you may wonder, I did pick that orange color from the wallpaper for this time.
<mjc> brb.
<CosmiChaos> *THUMBS-UP* DanaG try to remove those statistics from your panel, that takes extra cpu-cyles every second
<CosmiChaos> powertop in mind
 * DanaG hates how the brightness and volume sliders are just plain nonfunctional now.
<DanaG> Not worth bothering with while the GPU is sucking ... oh, 30 - 19... = about 12 watts.
<DanaG> Once fglrx is fixed (if I'm lucky), or radeon gets real power management, then I can try to trim the 19.
<mjc> much better.
 * DanaG hates how the brightness and volume sliders are just plain nonfunctional now.
<DanaG> I mean, it changes, but shows just a big empty, clashy black box.
<DanaG> And try mousing over the thing... it's distractign having it JUMP to darker.
<CosmiChaos> Every panel-plugin takes  ram, ram need refreshing --> watts, every graph needs to be calced by the cpu --> watts e.g fire up gnome-system-monitor,, close everything other, now watch the average load, now alter the graph settings and make it every 10 seconds, now wait a minuteä
<DanaG> Compare the gnome-power-manager or gnome-screensaver fade... to the OS X sudden drop in brightness.
<CosmiChaos> smaller cpu-usage
 * DanaG makes it 5 second refresh.
<CosmiChaos> that is important or a cpu beeing able to pwersave
<mjc> cosmichaos: techincally it is CPU wakeups from idle
<mjc> as RAM needs refreshing regardless
<mjc> otherwise it forgets
<CosmiChaos> 5secs is ok, but at all, you really need that in your PANEL and all the other stuff? O.o
<DanaG> But with the GPU running full-bore, it's really a moot point!
<mjc> danag: agreed.
<CosmiChaos> mjc: yes you are right the hole ram needs to be refreshed anyways, :-X nevermind
<DanaG> It's like having a car running downhil.... in neutral (i.e. unaccelerated)... with the engine redlining.
<mjc> you should be able to get powersaving in intrepid no?
<mjc> cosmichaos: install powertop, should help if you are on a laptop
<DanaG> Kernel in Jaunty helps with random things -- like the card reader, and the sound, and such.
<CosmiChaos> its just for measuring, that shows you which processes waking the cpu
<CosmiChaos> defietly a cpu needs long halt states to efficiently save power
<mjc> cosmichaos: it gives you more than just measuring, some recommendations
<CosmiChaos> 5 seconds is not really nong for a laptop
<CosmiChaos> i mean user is away
<CosmiChaos> but graph shows cpu load :////
<mjc> cosmichaos: also shows you whicih apps are causing wakeups from idle
<mjc> cosmichaos: it is deisgned by intel and does a great job
<CosmiChaos> yeah
<DanaG> One laptop I have around here: P4-based Celeron.
<DanaG> Utterly stupid.
<mjc> fex. 500wkups/sec from polling /dev/scd0 on my laptop
<CosmiChaos> but you need no powertop to think about what is needed and what is more or less senseless
<mjc> cosmichaos: untrue
<CosmiChaos> i can pimp my screen up with widgets for anything like hell
<mjc> cosmichaos if you do not monitor you have no basis for comparison
<mjc> if they all use libevent they won't bother anybody
<CosmiChaos> oh yeah nvidia accelerated.... still the cpu does the non graphical processes
<mjc> on the other hand ONE adobe air app = nearly 1k wakeups/sec
<stovenator> billybigrigger_: did that work for you?
<mjc> cosmichaos if you do not measure you cannot guess.  eg gkrellm uses almost no power on my laptop
<mjc> 0.1w
<mjc> despite checking all kinds of crap
<CosmiChaos> you can monitor it manually with powertop at first when you config your system right, or if you quickly need to find out what process kills the batterie
<mjc> whereas a twitter app in adobe air wakes up 900x/sec or more
<mjc> cosmichaos: percentages are very useful
<CosmiChaos> but avoiding processes sucking on memory cannot be done be powertop all the way, ok you can start it as sudo at it trys to kill those wakeups if you like
<CosmiChaos> but after a reboot there are still there
<mjc> cosmichaos: memory doesn't matter for battery life
<billybigrigger_> stovenator, no im caught up watching a movie on my laptop haha
<CosmiChaos> a panel-graph is a cpu-load waster not a cpu-load shower ;) thats all that i want to make my point
<CosmiChaos> i meant batterie
<CosmiChaos> not memorY
<mjc> cosmichaos: a correctly written one will not cause any extra wakeups/sec
<billybigrigger_> stovenator, k, i wasnt really paying attention before either, i have Version: 2.15.4-0ubuntu1 installed
<DanaG> USB audio also drains quite a bit.
<mjc> yeah
<CosmiChaos> no every does any
<mjc> usb audio + laptop = failure :P
<CosmiChaos> at least a slicy
<billybigrigger_> stovenator, sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-0
<billybigrigger_> ???
<mjc> cosmichaos done right it would simply record instrumentation using libevent every minute or so
<CosmiChaos> or does your graphical card read out the cpu-load-state
<stovenator> billy: the problem with using apt-get is that the only version in the repository is the broken one
<CosmiChaos> no the cpu itself does
<CosmiChaos> every record needs a cpu-process
<CosmiChaos> every libevent-trace
<CosmiChaos> EVERYTHING
<CosmiChaos> ;()
<stovenator> billy: I don't claim to be an apt expert... what I did was use dpkg with the packages that were still in my /var/cache/apt/archives/ directory
<mjc> cosmichaos: the impact of reading items via libevent is miniscule
<mjc> not noticable
<CosmiChaos> or do you plug your brain in and load it into memory yourself :D
<CosmiChaos> but it is any, and some do set there graphs to show not only cpu
<Stralytic> what's with the notifications? mine have all become dialogs with "ignore in future, cancel, ok" on them
<DanaG> But... any time I have use for my USB sound card... is a time where I'm tethered anyway.
<DanaG> =P
<mjc> unfortunately my laptop has older hardware that doesn't do aggressive voltage regulation
<CosmiChaos> but 10thing from cpu to net
<CosmiChaos> and they let it rescan every 0.5 secs
<billybigrigger_> stovenator, can i /msg you?
<CosmiChaos> just for showing it all the time on the desktop ;)
<stovenator> sure
<CosmiChaos> ist that wasting?
<mjc> cosmichaos: gkrellm does it just fine without using more than 0.1w
<mjc> well written code (ish)
<CosmiChaos> at all, when i need that information i got it in two clicks
<mjc> cosmichaos: that depends if you have enough IO left to get to it
<mjc> my laptop's disk is 7MB/sec
<mjc> spinning up disk uses more than a couple extra cpu cycles per minute
<CosmiChaos> thats not my point
<CosmiChaos> i only talk about panel-monitoring
<mjc> shrug. i see those as a waste
<CosmiChaos> but hmmm
<mjc> I barely even ever use gnome
<CosmiChaos> oh you see kde is small outlined :D
<mjc> xfce
<mjc> butwhen on battery, ratpoison
<CosmiChaos> gnome is ok, depends on how much you filled it up
<CosmiChaos> in oposite to that kde is a mountain of trash
<CosmiChaos> but i wont start a flamewar
<CosmiChaos> :D
 * CosmiChaos leaves quickly
<CosmiChaos> i saw a monitor-kid once that had cairo-dock, and there was CPU, RAM, NET(up/down), DISCSPACE of 3 hds
<CosmiChaos> i watched his process list and found out that the cpu has a 0% load just for querying all those states every 0,5 secs
<mjc> cosmichaos: I don't think the person you are trying to argue against even exists in this channel
<CosmiChaos> doesnt need to
<CosmiChaos> ;)
<mjc> well then why are you wasting precious electrons ;)
<CosmiChaos> i hope so :D
<mjc> keyboard interrupt wakes machine from idle
<CosmiChaos> i do not waster, im lying in my bad, hearing music and chatting with my brother, this chat is just overhead
<CosmiChaos> :D
<mjc> :P
<billybigrigger> stovenator, all good
<CosmiChaos> mjc: so you think powering the pc on is a waste of cpu-interruption
<CosmiChaos> get back too wood and stone would be most efficient then
<CosmiChaos> O.o
<mjc> no ust saying that keyboard interrupt is the mots common cause of cpu waking from idle
<CosmiChaos> yes watching a movie or hearing music is a waste of cpu-cycles
<CosmiChaos> but it is not the same wasting than a panel-monitor :D
<CosmiChaos> MF but only on dekstop? you cant say that for servers
<cowbud> is it just me or is the jump to amarok 2 a bit premature?
<CosmiChaos> my linux router has no keyboard at all ;)
<cowbud> CosmiChaos: weird
<mjc> cosmichaos: for servers it is NIC
<CosmiChaos> i guess the most heavy interrupts are irc-signals for leaving and joining of idlers :D
<CosmiChaos> there it is
<mjc> cosmichaos: no, typing is more so
<cowbud> HRMM
<CosmiChaos> but when you calc whats after the interrupt going on
<CosmiChaos> a keypress takes no heavy calculation
<CosmiChaos> its an interupt, ASCII traversal and done
<mjc> cosmichaos: wakeup from idle uses more power than the calculation
<mjc> cosmichaos: and no, you have to think of screen updates, network IO, there is a hell of a lot more than that
<mjc> cosmichaos: you are making guesses, I have actually done the profiling
 * Stralytic yawns
<CosmiChaos> thats for sure, i can eat a bread without using any energy as input if i were asleep during that :O
<CosmiChaos> mööp
<CosmiChaos> when i press a key cpu care of network io????
<mjc> cosmichaos: say you are typing into ssh, or you press enter and that triggers a network request
<CosmiChaos> what do you press "ENTER" on "connect"? :)
<mjc> also in gnome a lot of things send text off to aspell
<CosmiChaos> wow super, you can check ANY process at any key than
<CosmiChaos> this is not about the keypressing
<CosmiChaos> it is about the code of the programm that responds to a key
<CosmiChaos> oh dear
<mjc> anyway the actual keypress interrupt is the initiator of the wake from idle
<mjc> wake from idle is the actual issue
<CosmiChaos> but the keypress itself just takes a small amount of energy
<CosmiChaos> thats fact
<mjc> waking the cpu from idle takes a considerable amount
<CosmiChaos> your network io takes more
<CosmiChaos> yes any network io is a wakeup from idle
<CosmiChaos> ANY PROCESS IS
<mjc> cosmichaos: ok, if I take a typing test on my laptop (just typing into gedit) for example, I draw 2 more watts of power during the test
<CosmiChaos> the keypress is just "i pressed a key" cpu says: ok what now
<mjc> same for if I type into nano in the console
<mjc> 2w
<mjc> because of keyboard interrupts
<CosmiChaos> when editing gedit
<CosmiChaos> you not just only pressing keys
<CosmiChaos> you doing much much more thingsits just a
<mjc> I don't need an explanation, I just gave it to you
<CosmiChaos> tbe precice
<mjc> pressng random keys on a dead VT still results in 2 watts extra draw for a centrino
 * Stralytic yawns again
<mjc> modern machines still don't do much better than that
<CosmiChaos> make a programm that does NOTHING just waits
<CosmiChaos> in that time hit the keys
<CosmiChaos> no you know what a keypress takes
<CosmiChaos> now
<mjc> cosmichaos: just use a dead VT
<CosmiChaos> anyway writing takes more energy than pressing keys (that interrupts cpu)
<dhq> wats the diff main release and the otherone
<mnemo> any ETA on when pulseaudio starts to work again???  this is getting really painful (it got worse and worse over the days and with the updates this morning I can no longer play audio in any app) ...
<CosmiChaos> i say any process interrupt times out the processor and uses energy, but just key-pressing is the smallest at all because it takes NO advice for the cpu
<Stralytic> mnemo, me too
<Stralytic> has jaunty+1 been named yet?
<mnemo> no
<CosmiChaos> so it can after that theoretically immediately switch back to halt-state, well it could not do that immediately if it has to process a programm that was triggered ky the key
<mnemo> is there a workaround to get audio playing on current jaunty bits???
<Stralytic> CosmiChaos, shut up, for god sake, let it go
<mnemo> (I tried to kill pulse but no sound)
<CosmiChaos> Stralytic: halt selber die fresse mann
<CosmiChaos> Stralytic: dont swear
<histo> CosmiChaos: sleep
<histo> CosmiChaos: just use sleep
<Stralytic> nooo, don't get him started again
<mjc> yay I managed to reduce the file size of my bootcharts by 85%
<mjc> ust realized I had 600MB of them
<Stralytic> why for
<mjc> had it on for several months and forgot
<Stralytic> mjc, you reboot that frequently?
<CosmiChaos> just remove the old :)
<CosmiChaos> alphasate requires often to reboot ....
<Lounge> okay got back into jaunty by booting through text mode, and starting x but...
<Lounge> this new 2.6.28-8 image is chewing on my cores
<Lounge> and gdm is still broke
<ikonia> Lounge: an update to the 27 8.10 kernel has increased the load for me too, I wonder if there is a link
<Lounge> boot process was was snailing and teh cpu was like around 70 - 80%
<Lounge> ikonia: if you still have 2.6.28-7, i'd use that for now
<ikonia> my average load went through the roof with cpu's peaking regular
<ikonia> Lounge: I'll look into it
<ikonia> I know myrtii had similar issues too
<Lounge> i don't know about you guys but i have to startx manually
<ikonia> I'm not on jaunty at the moment, but I've not had to
<Lounge> you can chroot into it?
<ikonia> errrr I could but I'm not on a machine with jaunty on at the moment
<Lounge> aw
<Lounge> atm im running mint 2.6.24-23-generic on the other lvm group
<nigel> hi guys relative newbie trying Jaunty alpha 4...all going well til last update loaded stupidly on both machines earlier today.
<nigel> both different specs have hit a critical error on the display server
<ikonia> what video card is in them ?
<nigel> both Nvidias but different one old fx5000 and the other a 7200 without checking
<nigel> hey ikonia sorry for bugging you b4
<ikonia> nigel: there you go
<ikonia> nigel: both use 3rd party drivers
<ikonia> nigel: the kernel update has probably broke those drivers
<ikonia> development release = lots of kernel rebuild/updates so things like that (3rd party drivers) will break
<nigel> yes and both were working well with full compiz on them...the update automatic crashed them...so figured it was the jaunty updates?
<nigel> oIC
<ikonia> yes, probably a kernel update
<nigel> so I sit and wait yes..
<nigel> I originally came on to file a bug...got excited lol
<ikonia> depends on where the problem is, could be the jaunty kernel build, could be the 3rd party drivers
<nigel> ok thanks...no way of knowing my end
<nigel> as the dumb newb I am
<nigel> anyway of going back pre-updates??
<ikonia> you can roll back, but I wouldn't receommend it as it may break other stuff
<ikonia> plus - the whole point of testing is to use the updates and test them
<nigel> yes but I'll try it used to computers on fresh installs that I use for messing with distros
<ikonia> you'll try what ?
<nigel> btw Jaunty looks way cool
<nigel> rolling back..is it that I can command line this someway or just re-install
<duncan-nz> Anyone... where has searching and indexing gone?
<nigel> I know this probably seems like a terrible waste of time for you guys
<nigel> but it is reaking my fear of breaking the OS
<ikonia> nigel: enjoy then
<ikonia> duncan-nz: didn't know it had gone
<nigel> yes will do....maybe only on one machine
<ikonia> ok
<duncan-nz> have a look, maybe it's just me...
<duncan-nz> ikonia, see above.
<nigel> bye
<ikonia> duncan-nz: my VM has it - but that's not been updated for ages
<ikonia> duncan-nz: I'll need to update it
<duncan-nz> ikonia, you really need a fresh install to be sure. i don't think all existing things get removed during upgrades.
<ikonia> a very good point
<duncan-nz> ikonia, but just try a live cd
<duncan-nz> ikonia, it seems very odd to.
<duncan-nz> TRACKER QUESTION. Anyone know where the whole search and index system has gone?
<virtuelv> is anyone having problems with Jaunty insisting on devices connecting using mtp?
<virtuelv> and never settling down so they mount
<maco> mtp devices dont get mounted in the usual way
<idorock89> hey guys i am still on intrepid since i need a stable system but i heard that yesterday the new notification system finally shaped up well
<idorock89> and so ppl if u could get some screenshots from u  pls?
<idorock89> while changing volume or changing song or getting im msg
<idorock89> pls post it here
<Tekno_> screenshot of what
<virtuelv> idorock89: the notification when changing volume is pitch black, so I guess that's not something you'd want
<virtuelv> That also, btw, should tell you that it's not yet in any state worth mentioning
<virtuelv> either way, jaunty is driving me up the wall right now
<virtuelv> it's refusing to mount my sony walkman
<virtuelv> although MTP works well, but I wouldn't let MTP near the contents of a music device if hell froze over and satan came dancing with penguins
<virtuelv> (and the mtp thing is with all mtp-capable devices -- it's so retarded that I'm ready to scream, but dmesg is telling me exactly nothing of value
<virtuelv> )
<idorock89> virtuelv: sorry to hear it aint going too well for u . i cant stand such bugs so am with intrepid till now. btw saw other ppl in the forum haveing the same probs with the volume notification so they would work on it.
<idorock89> but some one else who has the notifications working well then pls post screenshots of the new notifications
<scizzo-> idorock89: the notifications are still a work in progress I believe
<scizzo-> idorock89: hard to actually make a good screenshot of it...the best is to check what is blogged about the notifications
<idorock89> scizzo-: yeah but yesterday they made major changes to it and right now for ppl for whom it does work it works beeautifully
<idorock89> so wanted to see some screenshots my slef
<idorock89> if u have the latest updated version of jaunty then u should see for urself
<mak_> Hi FOlks
<mak_> this is about openvpn problem with the jaunty package
<mak_> any one here to help me
<mak_> ubuntu - 9.04 Jaunty Package is having problem with openvpn connection
<mak_> Nobody answers here
<mak_> aby one out dere...should i downgrade to ubuntu-8.10 ,,,,
<osp> hi guys, gdmgreeter is segfaulting after upgrade to Alpha4
<osp> any idea how I could get this fixed/
<IntuitiveNipple> osp: Can you upgrade beyond that from a Recovery console command-line ?
<mvo_> osp: the next gtk update will fix it
<osp> IntuitiveNipple: did try upgrading it but no luck
<osp> mvo_: any idea when it will  be rolled out?
<mvo_> osp: it should be available within the next hours from archive.ubuntu.com
<osp> I was too happy to see nvidia working on alpha4 :) but couldn't be happy with the installation due to this glich
<osp> mvo_: nice
<osp> :)
<mvo_> the normal aplha troubles :)
<osp> mvo_: did any one report this? I wanted to post it but was heldup with my students in classroom
<osp> mvo_: I know ;) and I love to live with such troules at times
<osp> I'm living inside console right now on my laptop....
<mvo_> osp: it was reported, but I don't know the bugnumber right now
<mvo_> osp: startx (after you killed gdm) will give you X at least :)
<osp> mvo_: ;)
<mrp> ss
<mrp> oops
<TuTUXG> nvidia driver just keeps crashing my X? any ideas?
<TuTUXG> 180.29
<fosco_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6378516&postcount=25
<fosco_> try that
<TuTUXG> fosco_, thanks, will try
<TuTUXG> fosco_, i was fine before the recent restricted-modules update
<osp> mvo_: love you man! gtk patches released.. I'm back online.... thanks dude
<CosmiChaos> its feature freeze
<scizzo-> CosmiChaos: I believe that when Alpha 5 comes
<maxb> Anyone else noticing *significantly* slower screen drawing with today's updates?
<CosmiChaos> screen drawing?
<CosmiChaos> dont know mine x is rendered with hardware acceleration
<CosmiChaos> fast as usual
<maxb> e.g., I change channel in xchat, and the lines of text visibly appear one after the other sweeping from top to bottom of the screen, instead of an instant switch
<scizzo-> maxb: check mem usage
<scizzo-> maxb: free -mto
<maxb> it's not that
<scizzo-> is there other apps acting the same way?
<CosmiChaos> im with jaunty 64 alpha 4 latest dist-upgrades, this is 2.6.28-8 and gnome-xchat, everything switches instant as usual, cant confirm
<maxb> yes, there's a noticable slowness in anything involving screen redrawing compared to before rebooting after today's updates
<CosmiChaos> *g* then i better wait for the next upgrades until i restart
<CosmiChaos> maybe it was glib
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> I still haven't got my updates
<BUGabundo> all your talk is making me not apply them
<CosmiChaos> thats always in alpha
<CosmiChaos> yesterday updates broke my grub something
<CosmiChaos> at somepoint youhave only few files of upgrade available so that dependencies are not fit
<CosmiChaos> so attention to any deinstallation that would haben when you upgrade
<CosmiChaos> and then manually deselect that upgrades for a later survey
 * BUGabundo h@tes the new gwibber notifies popups for jaunty :(
<CosmiChaos> haben=happen
<CosmiChaos> BUGabundo: what is that?
<BUGabundo> what is what?
<BUGabundo> gwibber?
<BUGabundo> its a µblog app
<CosmiChaos> the new gwibber notifies popups for jaunty
<BUGabundo> to use with identica, jaiku, twitter, etc
<CosmiChaos> cant find gwibber in synaptic
<CosmiChaos> is it maintained?
<BUGabundo> its in universe
<BUGabundo> yep, by jorge, fta, arstecninca, greg, etc
<BUGabundo> its new!
<CosmiChaos> hm all sources activated, search for gwibber in name and details show 0 results
<Pici> Theres also a PPA with more frequent updates.
<BUGabundo> pici there are several
<BUGabundo> ehehe
<BUGabundo> team, fta, and daily
<BUGabundo> mvo ping you around?
<BUGabundo> already have the logs from failsafe and compiz
<BUGabundo> Pici: mvo: UM: E: The package cache file is corrupted \n E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<BUGabundo> does that tell you guys anything? I get that a lot
<CosmiChaos> !info gwibber
<ubottu> Package gwibber does not exist in jaunty
<CosmiChaos> lolz
 * BUGabundo hummm wrong window ? I guess so...
<BUGabundo> sorry for the (attempted) spam
<CosmiChaos> is ok we saw nothing :)
<CosmiChaos> lolz
<CosmiChaos> having fun *g*
<CosmiChaos> !pastebin BUGabundo
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<CosmiChaos> !paste BUGabundo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste BUGabundo
<CosmiChaos> ah
<BUGabundo> I know CosmiChaos
<BUGabundo> just check lp.net/gwibber
<BUGabundo> lol
<CosmiChaos> My mediakeys wont work any suggestons?
<CosmiChaos> heyy i can rebind them
<BUGabundo> my stop too a while back
<BUGabundo> can't start kmail from keyboard now
<CosmiChaos> few days ago keyboard shortcuts hasnt responded to any media key, nice
<BUGabundo> tried to check what was up with keytouchd but everything seems fine!
<CosmiChaos> BUGabundo: try rebind them System > Preferences Keyboardshortcuts
<CosmiChaos> mine work now
<BUGabundo> there's no entrie for kmail there
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> there's email....
<CosmiChaos> of yourse there is launch mail programm
<BUGabundo> what I meant is that it doesn't detect my Fn+mail
<CosmiChaos> if kmail is your default it should load
<BUGabundo> it doesn't detect my Fn+mail
<CosmiChaos> oh i dont know if FN used to work at all, i have special single mediakeys
<BUGabundo> the only way I got it working was with keytouchd
<BUGabundo> but that now won't work either
<tretle> anyone have issues with the volume notification
<tretle> ?
<CosmiChaos> how do i apply gtk-themes for superuser aplications (like synaptic). i know some work but i.e overglossed only just works for the user, all superuseraplications still in clearlooks, sudo gtk-theme-switch2 didnt work either, please help
<tretle> http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/09/18/theme-applications-running-as-root-in-ubuntu/
<BUGabundo> tretle: like it not showing 90% of the time?
<tretle> ?
<askand> Is it onlye me who get poor performance with intelcards in Jaunty? 50 FPS what used to be ~700 in intrepid
<BUGabundo> askand: there's a bug on that
<BUGabundo> most intel gpu users are suffering from it
<askand> BUGabundo: I see, can you link me?
<BUGabundo> nope
<BUGabundo> I don't have it
<BUGabundo> but do a search for it on LP, or wait for some intel user to come by
<cwillu> bug #304871, bug #303011
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 304871 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i845G] Fatal server error: Couldn't bind memory for BO front buffer (Jaunty)" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/304871
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 303011 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i945] 2.5.1 driver poor performance" [Unknown,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/303011
<BUGabundo> there you go
 * BUGabundo you have got to love the Community 
 * blizzle wonders if dtchen's around.
<blizzle> !seen dtchen
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<blizzle> I tried the latest 2.6.29 kernel to see if the bug with 2.6.28.x kernels had been fixed. Kernel didn't boot, at all.
<BUGabundo> blizzle: was it from the new upstream tree at the kernel team PPA?
<BUGabundo> or real upstream kernel?
<BUGabundo> 'cause we have a delta on udev
<blizzle> BUGabundo, Yeah, upstream ppa.
<BUGabundo> email the kernel team about it then
<blizzle> No sense in that, nothing to say except it doesn't work.
<BUGabundo> well its something
<blizzle> And the issue I was attempting to resolve already has a bug report.
<BUGabundo> it *should* work
<BUGabundo> at least spill that on #ubuntu-kernel
<blizzle> If they haven't addressed the issue that exists in 2.6.28.x then it obviously won't work.
<blizzle> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/314050
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 314050 in linux "Jaunty doesn't boot on my DELL Latitude C810 with current kernel" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<blizzle> BUGabundo, Ah, #ubuntu-kernel.. that I don't mind doing :)
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> I keep forgetting
<BUGabundo> where is the build queue?
<BUGabundo> I wanna know when the new apport gets built
<BUGabundo> found it
<BUGabundo> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+builds
<BUGabundo> bah
<BUGabundo> it fails to build
<BUGabundo> now to get martin
<FFForever> how do i switch my default greeter (gdm) to kdm?, gdm keeps crashing =(
<blizzle> Well, raising my issue in #ubuntu-kernel managed to elicit precisely zero response :/
<blizzle> FFForever, sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm ?
<FFForever> blizzle, after i installed kubuntu-desktop i kinda killed gdm =\
<FFForever> if i don't have automatic login it crashes....
<blizzle> FFForever, You could also try sudo aptitude install slim
<FFForever> slim?
<BUGabundo> blizzle: they are just SLOWWWW
<BUGabundo> and today's Feature Freeze
<BUGabundo> so old on a bit
<blizzle> FFForever, slm is an alternate login manager.
<FFForever> ahhh
<BUGabundo> FFForever: set it on /etc/X/default something
<blizzle> BUGabundo, Sure, no worries. I feel better at least bringing the issue to their attention :)
<BUGabundo> or run dpkg --reconfigure INSERTHERESEESSIONMANAGER
<FFForever> hopefully kdm won't crash like gdm =P
<FFForever> brb
<FFForever> what happened 2 ctrl+alt+bkspace?
<FFForever> it no longer restarts x =(
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> FFForever: are you really trying to test a devel branch?
<FFForever> BUGabundo, nah i did do upgrades last night though....
<BUGabundo> or are you one of those that just wants to have the cutting edge driver/app ?
<FFForever> cutting edge =D
<BUGabundo> didn't you read the release notes??
<FFForever> what release notes =)
<BUGabundo> come on, who installs devels branchs/alphas and don't even read RN.... wtf
<FFForever> me...?
<BUGabundo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/TechnicalOverview
<FFForever> i am just one for cutting edge =)
<BUGabundo> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/alpha4
<BUGabundo> FFForever: forget it then
<BUGabundo> not even jaunty has all the most recent apps of everything
<FFForever> BUGabundo, but it has newer ones....
<BUGabundo> now go read it, and come back when you know the anwser to your question
<FFForever> u disabled it =(
<FFForever> meanies =P
<BUGabundo> and if that is not enough go read all the 100 emails on the devel/devel-discuss ML
<BUGabundo> ME?? I did not!
<BUGabundo> I have it on my laptop
<BUGabundo> lol
<FFForever> u == ubuntu dev team
<UrbanFlash> anyone knows if digikam will be included in final kubuntu jaunty?
<BUGabundo> ran dontzap -d
<BUGabundo> UrbanFlash: no idea
<FFForever> now brb
<UrbanFlash> it seems to work once more...
<tretle> anyone have any issues with the volume notification
<tretle> ?
<UrbanFlash> whereas kpackagekit does nothing worthwhile...
<BUGabundo> tretle: like it not showing 90% of the time?
<BUGabundo> eheheh
<tretle> no
<tretle> but the icons on it dont show
<tretle> since the latest update, where it did something to the icons and now I just get a black box on the top right
<tretle> all others work though
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> slowerrrrrrrrr
<BUGabundo> what *exactly* doesn't work?
 * BUGabundo warns: I'm on PA 9.15 (and killed it) eheh
<FFForever> wow kde4 has gotten better since the one that ships with 8.04
<FFForever> how do i start launchy when i login (on kde)
<FFForever> how do i start launchy when i login (on kde)?
<fosco__> what is launchy?
<nblracer> Hi
<nblracer> i got some good news and aproblem
<BUGabundo> fire away nblracer
<nblracer> I have notices that intel drivers become much stable over the last week
<nblracer> thanks for that
<nblracer> but i just noticed that my camera wont mount any more
<fosco__> are you using jaunty?
<nblracer> when i plug it in i get to pop ups asking me what to do (normally i go with f-spot)
<nblracer> yes
<nblracer> but then i get Error initializing camera: -60: Could not lock the device
<nblracer> so i dont know if one of the updates broke the code or i did something wrong; Hard to tell since i dont use my camera every day)
<fosco__> mount it as an storage device
<FFForever> any idea why my media keys do not work in kde but do in gnome?, none of them work (not even  mute =S)
<nblracer> well it tries to auto mount, and it mounts my camera twice;
<nblracer> and when i unplug the camera it removes the two icons from the desktop, but they stay in the "places"
<nblracer> the logs look good
<nblracer> [ 2264.114109] usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2  kernel: [ 2264.368060] usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<nblracer> should i file a bug? has any one else have the same problem?
<BUGabundo> nblracer: sure... file it against the kernel
<BUGabundo> $apport -fp linux
<BUGabundo> should do it
<benste> gdm stoped working for me since last jaunty updates - how can I enter my gnome again?
<BUGabundo> benste: go to TTY, stop gdm (if running), and use startx
<BUGabundo> then enable auto login until a fix is availble
<benste> the problem is that I'm using vbox
<BUGabundo> humm you are the second one mentioning that
<benste> and I can't use tty1
<BUGabundo> so it must be a new bug
<benste> I started in recovery mode
<benste> and restarted gdm
<BUGabundo> that would work to
<benste> but it failed again
<BUGabundo> just su YOUR user
<benste> I did it
<BUGabundo> $su benste
<BUGabundo> $startx
<benste> my own user?
<benste> I'll try that
<BUGabundo> sure
<BUGabundo> NEVER run as ROOT
<benste> :-)
<benste> I thought gdm should be started by root
<BUGabundo> nope
<benste> anyway I tried your suggestion and ended up now with:
<BUGabundo> ok, it does...
<BUGabundo> but not startx
<benste> internal error hal ...
<benste> but now I've got gnome
<BUGabundo> lol
<benste> but I can't use my mouse or keyboard in it now
<BUGabundo> file a bug... and wait for seb128 to have a free time to fix it
<benste> and I just wanted to start the normal procedure via gdm
<benste> :-(
<benste> ok I'll do so
<BUGabundo> since you are the second, I bet more will follow quicly
<benste> :-)
<BUGabundo> benste: $apport -fp gdm
<benste> where?
<BUGabundo> cli
<BUGabundo> and it will report on LP
<BUGabundo> without you have to do anything else
<benste> is a command line utilty?
<benste> I said that I can't use the keyboard or mouse after startx in the VM
<benste> so now I have to reboot and login as root again
<benste> after that running your command from command line without an X session as su benste?
<benste> Bugabundo?
<BUGabundo> you need X
<BUGabundo> it think
<BUGabundo> not sure
<benste> but I can't use it :-)
<BUGabundo> I once reported it via TTY too
<benste> :-)
<benste> I'll try it
<BUGabundo> but had a bunch of www cli browsers installeed
<benste> mh
<BUGabundo> at least you gonna need elynks or something
<nblracer> BUGabundo: hmm got another problem apport not found
<nblracer> it is installed but not found, do i have to give the direct path to the bin
<benste> It's working for me :-)
<benste> use apport-cte
<benste> or equal
<nblracer> bash: apport-cte: command not found
<benste> try apport and TAB
<nblracer> apport-cli     apport-unpack
<BUGabundo> $sudo updatedb
<BUGabundo> $mlocate apport
<BUGabundo> or
<BUGabundo> $whereis apport
<BUGabundo> have to go
<BUGabundo> exam
<BUGabundo> bye
<nblracer> Good Luck
<BUGabundo> apport-cli is the same
<BUGabundo> wasn't that what I said?
<BUGabundo> typo
<benste> yes
<benste> :-)
<benste> how can I exit vim?
<pwnguin> hit :
<pwnguin> then type q!
<benste> so just hitting q
<benste> - doesn't work
<benste> ends up with recording
<benste> ok, the bug should be opened now
<benste> I'll post the ID asap
<benste> 331674
<charlie-tca> bug 331674
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 331674 in gdm "GDM fails to load after the install of last updates in jaunty 9.04" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/331674
<benste> thanks
<benste> didn't know that bug 331674 add the ubottu
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 331674 in gdm "GDM fails to load after the install of last updates in jaunty 9.04" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/331674
<benste> bugabundo, seb123 is the username of Sebastian BAcher or?
<benste> so he's already notified by the bug?
<billybigrigger> which updates
<billybigrigger> ?
<billybigrigger> are you guys talking about this bug
<billybigrigger> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/331390
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 331390 in ubuntu "gdmgreeter complains about greeter unable to login (dup-of: 331324)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 331324 in gtk+2.0 "gdmgreeter crashed with SIGSEGV in __libc_start_main()" [High,Fix released]
<billybigrigger> is it the same thing? with gdmgreeter?
<benste> mom I'll take a look
<billybigrigger> ya it looks like a duplicate
<benste> for me not
<billybigrigger> installing today's updates should fix it
<benste> :-)
<benste> istalling today updates broke it !!
<billybigrigger> oh haha
<benste> and mine isn't X related
<billybigrigger> well you can downgrade gtk
<benste> it's just gdm related
<benste> ok
<benste> I'll try apt-get update again
<billybigrigger> ibgtk2.0-0
<billybigrigger> libgtk2.0-bin
<billybigrigger> libgtk2.0-common
<billybigrigger> libgail18
<billybigrigger> gtk2-engines-pixbuf
<benste> this should install updates from root or?
<billybigrigger> if you downgrade those packages, that's what worked for me yesterday
<billybigrigger> updates from root?
<billybigrigger> are you root?
<benste> I start as root
<benste> because of using VM
<benste> I can't switch to tty 1
<benste> apt-get update --> updates the package list or all packeges?
<maxb> the lists
<benste> and what can I do to run the updates?
<benste> maxb
<benste> ?
<Pici> benste: Are you running Jaunty?
<benste> yes
<benste> only for test
<billybigrigger> benste, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<benste> ah ok
<benste> upgrade is the important thing :-)
<billybigrigger> will update the list, and then install the available updates
<benste> ok
<benste> no new updates, it still doesn't work
<billybigrigger> benste, adding --yes to it will automatically install it, with no input from you
<billybigrigger> benste, well just sit and wait for a fix :P
<billybigrigger> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade --yes
<benste> billybigriger:
<benste> the problem is that one thought that my bug is a duplicate of a bug which was fixes with today updates:-)
<billybigrigger> but the update borked your computer?
<billybigrigger> well it borked your jaunty install
<benste> yes
<billybigrigger> file a NEW bug today then
<benste> which is in a VM
<benste> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/331674
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 331674 in gdm "GDM fails to load after the install of last updates in jaunty 9.04" [Undecided,New]
<billybigrigger> k well then downgrade your packages to the last working version
<billybigrigger> thats what i had to do yesterday
<benste> :-(
<benste> I'll wait for an update
<benste> and isntall XDm for test purposes
<billybigrigger> look in /var/cache/apt/archives
<billybigrigger> oh ok
<benste> what should there be?
<billybigrigger> then ls | grep gtk2.0
<billybigrigger> actually ls | grep gtk2
<benste> mom just restarting the guest system
<benste> 2.15.4 and
<benste> 2.15.0 installed
<benste> (all packages have both version)
<billybigrigger> libgtk2.0-0_2.15.3-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<billybigrigger> libgtk2.0-0_2.15.4-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<billybigrigger> libgtk2.0-0_2.15.4-0ubuntu3_amd64.deb
<billybigrigger> thats what i have installed
<benste> mom I'll upload a screenshot
<billybigrigger> for me, i would want to revert back to libgtk2.0-0_2.15.3-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<billybigrigger> k
<benste> I' don't want to revert, I'll revert if the update makes me to do :-)
<billybigrigger> k
<billybigrigger> well just wait for a fix then
<benste> I'll do
<benste> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/331674
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 331674 in gdm "GDM fails to load after the install of last updates in jaunty 9.04" [Undecided,New]
<benste> pic uploaded
<benste> ok,
<benste> I'll wait for a launchpad update
<benste> I hope, you'll keep on searching :-)
<benste> or seb will answer me
<maxb> Is anyone else experiencing intolerably slow screen redrawing with today's updates on nvidia graphics hardware?
<Ienorand> Hello, anyone on vmware and jaunty? gotten mouse scroll to work? Old fix: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=508126 doesnae work.
<miik> heeeeeeelp, when i press printscreen, it doesnt make screenshot
<bruce89> miik: Applications>Accessories>Take Screenshot
<miik> yes
<miik> but i need take with button
<miik> printscreen
<miik> cuz i play game
<UnixDawg_> miik life hurts doesn't it
<UnixDawg_> you on kde or gnome
<UnixDawg_> works fine on kde
<KDesk> hi
<KDesk> I would like to use ext4 in intrepid, can I use the jaunty kernel?
<bruce89> no
<miik> gnome
<billybigrigger> anyone here using hp's mini desktop theme on a desktop???
<billybigrigger> hah, sweet, just got an email from isp saying they're bumping up they're network, my net package got bumped from 10Mbps to 15Mbps, no extra charge w00t :P
<billybigrigger> they're doing upgrades this month, so i should see it within a month, almost makes it feel worth while forkin out all this cash to them
<guijemont> billybigrigger: do you know that in most of Paris you can get symmetric 100 Mb/s for 30€/month?
<guijemont> </naughty>
<billybigrigger> europe is crazy for net connections, im getting the shaft here in canada haha
<guijemont> depends where in europe
<guijemont> im french living in spain
<guijemont> and for that i miss france
<guijemont> same when i was living in uk
<guijemont> anyway, gotta go
<billybigrigger> lazer
<CampGareth> wow.... busy
<CampGareth> and why my backup nick is in use i dont know
<CampGareth> popey, this is max from dclug
<CampGareth> busy but oddly silent.....
<duncan__> [Can't log in at all] anyone else getting "The greeter application appears to be crashing. Attempting to use a different one." ?
<CampGareth> no
<duncan__> CampGareth, does it mean anything to you?
<CampGareth> no....
<dnyaga> Hi All! I recently upgraded my Intrepid laptop to the Jaunty alpha (couldn't wait to try ext4). I run on a three partition setup (/home, / and another partition). These were previously ext3, and I promptly converted them to ext4 (tune2fs -O extents,uninit_bg,dir_index /dev/sda? followed by a fsck). I also gave the same treatment to / (from a live cd, naturally) and altered /etc/fstab so that all the partitions are mounted ext4. In /etc/fstab, the mount opt
<dnyaga>  the two non root partions are "defaults". I left the mount options for / at what they were in ext3 (distro default, relatime,errors=remount-ro). My confusion arises from this: partition management tools (like parted) list / as an ext3 partition and the other 2 [correctly] as ext4 partitions. From what I have read, invoking tune2fs with the options listed above ought to _irreversibly_ convert the ext3 partition to ext4. So why does it still appear to parte
<dnyaga>  an ext3 partition? Does it have anything to do with the mount options? (For the record: "sudo mount" confirms that the partition has been mounted with the ext4 driver) While still on mount options, what are the defaults on ext4? What are the "best performance" options? What are the "keep your data real safe" mount options? I have Googled a bit - unsuccessfully. Thanks.
<duncan__> CampGareth, I can update using a different display, but there's no updates just now.
<CampGareth> duncan__, i came here for help myself, i am comparatively an idiot on your particular problem
<duncan__> CampGareth, good luck to us both then. What's your problem today?
<CampGareth> onboard network chip doesn't work under 9.04
<CampGareth> simply put
<IntuitiveNipple> duncan__: Check bug #331416 and bug #331324 in case they are relevant
<duncan__> CampGareth, that's a rather serious problem. Got another way to get it online?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 331416 in gtk+2.0 "gdm fails with "the greeter application appears to be crashing" after upgrading to jaunty (dup-of: 331324)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/331416
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 331324 in gtk+2.0 "gdmgreeter crashed with SIGSEGV in __libc_start_main()" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/331324
<duncan__> IntuitiveNipple, thanks
<CampGareth> well only a USB wifi dongle that i have yet to try
<IntuitiveNipple> CampGareth: Have you posted a bug report with the details?
<CampGareth> not yet, i am in no great hurry to fix it
<carl0s-> Can anybody tell me why the ath5k module doesn't autoload? I have ath_pci blacklisted because it doesn't work with this hardware. If I do modprobe ath5k it all works nicely
<duncan__> IntuitiveNipple, what's the delay time between 'fix released' and seeing it on a local mirror? I'm in Denmark.
<IntuitiveNipple> duncan__: I don't know specifically... check the archives for version 2.15.4-0ubuntu3
<IntuitiveNipple> duncan__: It's in the main archive: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gtk+2.0/?C=M;O=D
<duncan__> IntuitiveNipple, according to those bugs it's fixed, but when I run 'apt-get update' I'm not offered any updates.
<duncan__> IntuitiveNipple, Jaunty is on this same machine. Is there a file I can grab to compare to those bugs? My issue is bug #331292 - they don't look like duplicates to me...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 331292 in gdm "gdmgreeter crashed with SIGSEGV in __libc_start_main() (dup-of: 331324)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/331292
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 331324 in gtk+2.0 "gdmgreeter crashed with SIGSEGV in __libc_start_main()" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/331324
<duncan__> (away 5 minutes)
<IntuitiveNipple> duncan__:  maybe just have to be patient for a few hours. This might give you some information: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<CampGareth> well i'm wiping and going back to 8.10 methinks
<CampGareth> easier...
<duncan__> IntuitiveNipple, thanks. It occurs to me that the message I'm getting suggests that it will try a different display manager, isn't xdm installed by default already? If so why isn't that getting a try?
<duncan__> CampGareth, you haven't really tried, so reinstalling 8.10 seems like a pain. Updating might be all that's needed, or kicking the required driver module to start...
<duncan__> IntuitiveNipple, do I need to say any magic incantation to mount Jaunty (ext4) from Intrepid? I think I'll switch to a mirror which is 6 hours behind instead of one week!
<IntuitiveNipple> duncan__: re: ext4 - not sure, since I skipped Intrepid (it used ext4dev I believe) but wasn't supported by grub for /boot (and maybe root?)
<duncan__> IntuitiveNipple, "The volume uses the ext4 file system which is not supported by your system."
<duncan__> IntuitiveNipple, so that answers that question.
<duncan__> odd, as e2fsprogs claims to support ext4 as installed in intrepid.
<scizzo-> latest kernel upgrade broke my jaunty install...however the old kernel is ok.....grub only gives error when trying to read the new kernel
<BUGabundo> nice
<scizzo-> yeah was quite suprised actually
<scizzo-> I know its not much help but something about: it not being able to read a executable
<scizzo-> need to try and boot it again and write it down I guess
<IntuitiveNipple> OK, that's been reported recently scizzo... I was just looking at it
<scizzo-> IntuitiveNipple: ooo....cool...got a bug number that I can check?
<IntuitiveNipple> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/331558
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 331558 in linux "ext4: Unable to boot linux-image-2.6.28-7 or newer" [Undecided,In progress]
<scizzo-> IntuitiveNipple: thank you
<scizzo-> aaa
<scizzo-> I was half right
<IntuitiveNipple> I saw it on the LKML; a post about it from timg, and it sounded interesting since I run a lot of ext4
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> so the fail is just for ext4?
<scizzo-> hmmm
<scizzo-> this is quite strange....
<BUGabundo> cause I have both -7 and -8 and they boot fine
<BUGabundo> Linux blubug 2.6.28-8-generic #23-Ubuntu SMP Wed Feb 18 04:22:10 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<scizzo-> so when a kernel package is upgraded or so....or even grub would this mean that I have to run a new grub-install?
<IntuitiveNipple> The circumstances *may* be related to an ext3 > ext4 in-place conversion
<BUGabundo> scizzo-: kernel updates update grub to
<IntuitiveNipple> BUGabundo: I've not see any issue - yet - but I created all ext4's from fresh
<scizzo-> BUGabundo: hmmm well ummmm....sorry for my confusion...but I managed to boot the ext4 disks yesterday on a 2.6.28-7 or what the number was and today after the -8 then it wont
<Turl1> hi
<Turl1> does this apply for Ubuntu too? https://wiki.edubuntu.org/NotifyOSD#Network%20Manager
<Turl1> I can't stand networkmanager popping up a window on half of my screen when I connect to a network, disconnect, etc
<Turl1> it should use the new notification system (which it a little buggy by itself, but that's a different topic)
<IntuitiveNipple> scizzo-: Did you upgrade existing ext3 to ext4, or create them fresh?
<BUGabundo> Turl1: yes it does
<scizzo-> IntuitiveNipple: upgrade
<BUGabundo> the wikis are all mirrors
<scizzo-> IntuitiveNipple: using the live cd
<IntuitiveNipple> It does look like ext3's that have been upgraded are the ones suffering
<scizzo-> IntuitiveNipple: yeah.....however I do wonder if the grub-install will make the change to work again
<scizzo-> IntuitiveNipple: this is what I find interesting
<Turl1> BUGabundo: thanks
<BUGabundo> scizzo-: if that's the bug, it can be easilly fixed
<BUGabundo> must be a typo
<scizzo-> ok...gonna try and reboot to see if that fixed the problem
<scizzo-> so....that broke the machine
<scizzo-> grub now gives error 24 instead... :(
<scizzo-> can't boot it in anyway at all
<Turl1> scizzo-: can't you use a live cd and recover grub/install grub2?
<scizzo-> Turl1: already a step ahead of you my friend
<Turl1> so then, you're having problems with ext4, am I right?
<scizzo-> Turl1: its probably that yes
<Turl1> is it a 'converted' partition?
<scizzo-> yes
<Turl1> did you fully convert it? or just ran the command to make all new files ext4?
<scizzo-> Turl1: well it booted with ext4 before
<scizzo-> Turl1: afaik
<scizzo-> I ran: tune2fs -O extents,uninit_bg,dir_index <device>
<scizzo-> then: fsck -pf <device>
<scizzo-> changed the flag in fstab
<scizzo-> and rebooted
<scizzo-> then it booted everything
<scizzo-> _however_ I noticed now that grub is trying to run stage1.5 when it should run stage2
<Turl1> scizzo-: try adding rootfs=ext4 to your boot command in grub, if you can get to that step
<scizzo-> Turl1: thats the problem...grub only gives me the error and crashes
<scizzo-> Turl1: I will try though
<Turl1> scizzo-: you can also try this, create a new partition from the cd, and install grub to that from the CD too
<Turl1> and copy your menu to that
<scizzo-> Turl1: I am first going to try and run a new grub_install on the disk and see if that helps
<scizzo-> brb
<scizzo-> BUGabundo: there?
<Silverwing> Hi all,after a system update, my system is extremely slow..
<BUGabundo> scizzo-: here
<BUGabundo> wifi went down a while a ago
<BUGabundo> Silverwing: Intel card?
<BUGabundo> GPU I mean
<Silverwing> BUGabundo: yep, P4 with HT
<scizzo-> BUGabundo: could you check what you have in /boot/grub/device.map?
<IntuitiveNipple> Silverwing: There was a discussion in #ubuntu-kernel a short while ago where it appears the wrong CPU idle governor was incorrectly throttling the system
<Silverwing> So.. I should simply wait for an update?
<BUGabundo> Silverwing: no no ... if the graphic card is Intel
<BUGabundo> IntuitiveNipple: humm
<BUGabundo> yeah it could happen
<Silverwing> BUGabundo: I'm sorry, I have a nVidia card
<BUGabundo> they are trying to remove a few script
<IntuitiveNipple> Silverwing: try this: echo performance | sudo tee /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<BUGabundo> let me find the conf file to see it
<BUGabundo> yea IntuitiveNipple that's it
<BUGabundo> ondemand
<BUGabundo> no no set ondemand
<Silverwing> ok, I did the echo performance | sudo tee /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<BUGabundo> not performance
<IntuitiveNipple> BUGabundo: 'ondemand' appeared to be the cause
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> my system is fine....
<IntuitiveNipple> Silverwing: Any improvement?
<Silverwing> I got hyper treating by the way, It's recognized as 2 cpu's..
<BUGabundo> laptops will go bad with performance
<Silverwing> Wow yea, instantly
<Silverwing> thanks a lot guys
<BUGabundo> can someone make a wiki or bug with that, and set the /topic?
<IntuitiveNipple> There is a bug report
<BUGabundo> link please
<scizzo-> "This error is returned if GRUB is told to execute the boot sequence without having a kernel to start." <--- thats the error for 24
<IntuitiveNipple> BUGabundo: no idea... I just know the original reporter was asked to open a bug report
<BUGabundo> ok
<blizzle> BUGabundo, Might surprise you that I've still had zero response to my issue in #ubuntu-kernel :/ There's slow, and then there's SLOW.
<BUGabundo> eeheehehehhehhehehe
<scizzo-> right so why is grub being annoying
<IntuitiveNipple> blizzle: #ubuntu-kernel isn't a support channel as such, and kernel devs aren't looking at it constantly
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> that's it....
<BUGabundo> you are better at pinging some one who can handle your prob
<scizzo-> well I can't seem to fix the grub broken stuff
<scizzo-> I am out of ideas
<kuaera> Anyone else having any problems starting the KDE desktop in Jaunty? I'm trying to diagnose a problem and need assistance.
<virtuelv> What do you people actually think about the new notifications?
<virtuelv> sudo apt-get update
<BUGabundo> hummm
<BUGabundo> 50/50
<BUGabundo> I guess
<virtuelv> err, wrong window for an update
<BUGabundo> i«ll give it a bit more time
<charlie-tca> I would prefer a lot fewer
<BUGabundo> since Matt doesn't want them clicklable
<virtuelv> right now all the notifications are light text on black background
<virtuelv> bug?
<BUGabundo> I have to disagree
<BUGabundo> I like to click on them
<virtuelv> I would also have to disagree
<BUGabundo> plus it will take most if not mote, of the remaning time to patch ALL apps to use it
<BUGabundo> pidgin devs already said they won't do it
<virtuelv> the w3c widgets spec (and Opera's implementation) has a notion of acknowledging and triggering a callback onclick
<charlie-tca> pidgin is on its way out, though, isn't it?
<virtuelv> if they are left unclickable, I'm not sure application vendors can use this
<charlie-tca> Seems like a lot of users came to Linux for the choices, which are going away...
<virtuelv> is there a reference to discussion about clickability?
<BUGabundo> no discussion
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> Mark said it would be like that
<BUGabundo> and he is the boss after all
 * charlie-tca thinks that is the way to get what you want
<scizzo-> interesting
<scizzo-> I can't find the device of / in grub either when mounting it with live cd and chroot to it
<virtuelv> that conflicts with a (now removed) api from HTML5, and with the W3C Widget specs
<virtuelv> and with how Growl works, IIRC
<virtuelv> which means that cross-platform vendors like Opera, Mozilla, Google (Chrome) can't use it
<ronny> anyone knows what to do when evolution breaks?
<ronny> the tracker thats in background manged to f reeze it somehow, but now after i killed tracker it seems like evolution instantly takes full cpu on startup
<ronny> ok, seems completely related to tracker
<ronny> sad
<billybigrigger_\> anyone here play true combat elite?
<les> Just upgraded and have a bunch of weird dns issues. My network seems to work from the cli (ping, lynx, etc work) but apt-get doesn't. (I fixed apt-get by putting the ip of us.archive.ubuntu.com into my hosts file).  Firefox though doesn't work at all and can't lookup any domain names. Any ideas?
<IntuitiveNipple> ronny: sounds familiar... I had an issue with trackerd on Hardy consuming 100% CPU indexing Evolution IMAP folders for 30+ minutes. I think I posted a fix for it, too
<ronny> hmk
<BUGabundo> les: IPv6
<ronny> im entirely unhappy with evolution
<BUGabundo> or SIS card (that sucks)
<ronny> anyone knows reasonable alternatives?
<BUGabundo> been there this week, trying to help a friend isntall ubuntu
<BUGabundo> ronny: yah: mutt (for cli) or Kmail
<ronny> BUGabundo: kmail failed me
<BUGabundo> and don't tell me its kde... 'cause its great
<les> BUGabundo: so disabling ipv6 should help you think?
<BUGabundo> what happened?
<BUGabundo> and when?
<ronny> BUGabundo: i deleted a mail in my imap, and it moved it to a local mailbox
<BUGabundo> good luck trying to get IPv6 off.. its in the kernel now
<BUGabundo> ronny: humm?
<BUGabundo> regultar imap or gmail imap?
<IntuitiveNipple> ronny: It's to do with a SetOption bug which means the IntegrityCheck is never flagged as complete
<ronny> BUGabundo: and there didnt seem to be any intuitive way to use stuff like hiding imap delete marked messages or imap expurge
<Ienorand> anyone here using vmware player?
<virtuelv> les: the question is what you use evolution for? Just mail?
<ronny> BUGabundo: regular imap
<ronny> BUGabundo: i dont use gmail for oblivious reasons
<virtuelv> s/les/ronny/
<ronny> virtuelv: mail + tasks/calendar, but those suck, too
<les> virtuelv: that was ronny not me
<BUGabundo> ronny: I'm curious: what oblivious?
<ronny> BUGabundo: i consider google pretty much unthrustable
<les> BUGabundo: yep you're right. when i disable ipv6 in firefox it magically works. of course empathy and everything else is still broken. that's annoying. :)
<virtuelv> ronny: on the task front, I can't suggest much
<virtuelv> on the mail front, I eat dogfood (work for Opera), so I use Opera Mail/M2
<BUGabundo> les:  one or two bugs on LP on that
<BUGabundo> with workarounds
<virtuelv> but I know a bunch of people who are happy with Thunderbird
<BUGabundo> please check there
<ronny> i dont like oopera
<ronny> virtuelv: i used thunderbird before, and im not happy
<virtuelv> ronny: you could always go hardcore, and use mutt
<BUGabundo> mutt is GREAT
<ronny> hmm, maybe its time to do that
<BUGabundo> love it
<BUGabundo> use it a lot
 * charlie-tca likes claws-mail
<ronny> can mutt do filtering
<ronny> charlie-tca: that failed me in very anoying ways
<BUGabundo> ronny: any email client that hasn't FAILED you?
 * BUGabundo think this is a user prob, not app
 * charlie-tca nods
<ronny> BUGabundo: ms outlock 97
 * bruce89 got an 'A' from Evolution
<ronny> BUGabundo: and yes, thats weird
<BUGabundo> come on? MSFT ?
<BUGabundo> it doesn't even do threads
<BUGabundo> ok ok it has something called "conversations"
<BUGabundo> but I have no idea what it thinks it does!
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> prob groups by subject
<ronny> BUGabundo: back then i had no need for anything advanced
<BUGabundo> and not headers
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> great
<ronny> back then i was clueless
<BUGabundo> let me know when you get 400 new emails in one hour
<BUGabundo> from 8 diff accounts
<BUGabundo> I have 85k unread emails
 * charlie-tca too
<ronny> sounds like my current imap account
<bruce89> spam?
<ronny> mailing lists
<ronny> spam is autp-filtered
<charlie-tca> somewhere between 500-1500 minimum emails every day
<bruce89> fair enough, that's a few lists
<ronny> gets into a folder that prunes anything older than 30 days
<charlie-tca> and, at times 100-200 an hour coming in
<charlie-tca> OTOH, I'm also in 15 channels right now
<ronny> hmm, im happy i got down back to 24 channels
 * bruce89 wonders where my bloody log out menu is
<ronny> 50-70 chans is kinda too much to sanely keep track off
<bruce89> 1's enough for me
<BUGabundo> I beat you by the hand
<BUGabundo> lolol
<BUGabundo> 4 channels right now, usualy 8-10
<BUGabundo> but im on 3 µblogging networks and have 5 bots,plus gwibber
<charlie-tca> hard to keep up at times
<BUGabundo> I can't DO ANYTHING with it ON
<BUGabundo> its a time succker
<charlie-tca> I could see that
<dtchen> now imagine people querying/e-mailing/tweeting/denting you problems with audio
<dtchen> now imagine that process happening for six years
<dtchen> now multiply that by one million
 * charlie-tca glad NOT to have dtchen's stuff
<dtchen> welcome to my world
<IntuitiveNipple> now imagine treating on-line activities like real-life!
<BUGabundo> I do that
<BUGabundo> and on top, looking for job, univ exams, looking for a date, prepare FOSS class for FREE, and have to handle my dad
 * bruce89 suddenly feels like a lazy bastard
<charlie-tca> and then people wonder why you don't always answer...
<BUGabundo> heheheh
<IntuitiveNipple> I think the phrase 'focus' and 'quality time' might be appropriate :)
<BUGabundo> you don't even get to know the question
<BUGabundo> lolol
<BUGabundo> indeed IntuitiveNipple
<BUGabundo> I just kill pidgin when I need to focus
<BUGabundo> but gwibber alone or main email inbox steal my focus too
<dtchen> it helps that i only look at ubuntu stuff during my non-work hours
<IntuitiveNipple> I learned years ago to only use one avenue at a time - I try very hard not to multi-task conversations with people.
<dtchen> yeah, that's one of the first things i learned to do in junior high
<dtchen> even my normal workflow means that irc & e-mail prevent me from coding
<BUGabundo> prevents me to have dinner on time
<dtchen> so, back to code :)
<IntuitiveNipple> Yeah... I only log-in to IRC if I'm actually available. I don't leave it 'in the background'
<BUGabundo> its impossible
<BUGabundo> all those pings
<BUGabundo> plus if I have it there I feel the need to KNOW what's going on
<BUGabundo> having the fear of lossing anythin interessing
<IntuitiveNipple> there are many better things to be doing though... online chat systems have a way of sucking you in... it's quite refreshing to walk away from them for several months.
<BUGabundo> oh and I didn't mention my 200+ feeds on greader
<BUGabundo> luckly I have meta-labels to help me cope with it
<bruce89> perhaps human cloning could help
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> I think about that every month
<BUGabundo> I think I need about 8
<IntuitiveNipple> As a friend of mine was apt to say, it's about time you got outside a bit more!
<BUGabundo> just for _current_ stuff
<BUGabundo> but then I'm pretty sure a few more would come in need
<BUGabundo> IntuitiveNipple: I go outside a lot
<BUGabundo> I don't even have net at home
<BUGabundo> so yeah......... I'm not 24h online
<BUGabundo> not even mobile net, or in the phone
<IntuitiveNipple> It's a relatively common English phrase, meaning "leave what you're doing it's not that important"
<bruce89> more usually expressed as "You've got to get out more"
<IntuitiveNipple> Yeah... a change is as good as a rest.
<IntuitiveNipple> That's why I pop in IRC to see if any interesting bugs are lurking - breaks my tunnel-vision in programming and other stuff
<BUGabundo> http://www.funtasticus.com/20090219/t-shirts-can-tell-you-important-stuff/ have some fun everyone
<BUGabundo> time to hit the sack! see you guys (and galls if any around) tomorrow.
<MamboKurt> hi there
<MamboKurt> is it normal with compositing off, that when i'm adjusting volume or brightness via keyboard notify-osd is just showing a black box with no content?
<scizzo-> MamboKurt: I believe its a known problem with most of the notification stuff
<scizzo-> MamboKurt: not only the brightness
#ubuntu+1 2009-02-20
<MamboKurt> scizzo: does it work WITH compositing. i thought vol + brightness would be rather simple and rhythmbox is working
<IntuitiveNipple> Hmm, maybe it is related to the underlying video driver? Using nvidia here, they work fine
<billybigrigger_\> anyone here use an hp mini?
<billybigrigger_\> or the hp mini theme in ubuntu?
<tretle> getting an error trying to install packages -http://pastebin.com/m69b49855
<RAOF> tretle: What's the rest of the output?
<tretle> http://pastebin.com/m76722358
<RAOF> Urgh.
<RAOF> Looks like a bug in python-nevow.  On the other hand, it also looks like you've already got all the banshee build-deps, so at least that should work :)
<tretle> how do i get rid of the errors
<RAOF> You might be able to remove python-nevow, although apt might want it to be fully installed first.
<RAOF> editing the file in question to remove the syntax error would also work, but is more hacky.
<tretle> thanks
<Ienorand> how do I test the new notifications
<tretle> notify-send "Joe Doe" "Yo dude, what’s up?" -i totem
<Ienorand> tretle: notify send not installed... will I need to install this to get manual acces to notifications?
<bruce89> Ienorand: libnotify-bin is the package
<Ienorand> bruce89: and that should be installed by default?, because I don't have it.
<bruce89> Ienorand: no, you need to install it
<miik> heeeeeeelp, when i press printscreen, it doesnt make screenshot
<miik> gnome-screenshot tool dont open when i press printscreen, nothing happen
<bruce89> miik: you said that 6 hours ago
<bruce89> miik: I said Applications>Accessories>Take Screenshot 6 hours ago also
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> still, a a key mapping could help
<bruce89> perhaps System>Preferences>Keyboard Shortcuts, unless the print screen key is broken for some reason
<hggdh> aye
<miik> bruce89, yes, i can use application->acc>take screenshot...
<miik> bruce89, but still my printscreen hotkey doesnt work...
<miik> i need the hotkey to work, cuz i need screenshot of game
<miik> and then i dont have time to use that tool, i must use hotkey
<miik> this hotkey worked in 8.10, it dont work in 9.04
<miik> its a bug
<miik> someone must fix this bug
<bruce89> I don't think it would work in a game anyway
<hggdh> miik, see bruce's last comment
<hggdh> also -- for someone to fix this bug, it has to have been reported. Was it?
<Lounge> the updates today haven't solved my xorg problem, it's still saying it can't load the nvidia module and the screen doesn't have a usable configuration
<bruce89> but only if it's reproducable
<miik> bruce89, keyboard shortcut, says "Print" but when I press printscreen, nothing happen
<miik> my printscreen key is not broken, this is a bug
<hggdh> miik, have you reported this bug?
<miik> i think someone else have
<bruce89> try reassigning the action to whatever the button does
<miik> but i cant find it
<bruce89> in other words, click the "print" thingy in the keyboard shortcut thing, and then press the button
<miik> i did
<miik> didnt help
<miik> does your printscreen button work in 9.04?
<bruce89> yupp
<miik> oh
<bruce89> though it'll not likely work in a game
<hggdh> since a game will probably remap the keys
<miik> but its a windows game that run in a window on the desktop
<miik> kinda like solitaire, etc
<fnf> Is anyone experiencing Network Manager randomly disconnects wireless networks?. I'm using iwl3945, it does it once every 20 minutes or so.
<fnf> it alwalys started with "Disconnecting by local choice" followed by "Wireless now enabled by radio killswitch", as if the iwl3945 module was reloaded. Any idea?.
<Lounge> ok so i don't know what all is causing this nvidia, xorg issue
<Lounge> so i'm gonna just try reinstalling all packages using this one liner
<thewrath> hey all
<thewrath> can someone confirm issue with wpa2 enterprise encryption for wireless in 9.04
<thewrath> desktop
<thewrath> if anyone has it
<Lounge> using this one liner to see if reinstalling all packages might fix the conflict
<Lounge> for pkg in `dpkg --get-selections | egrep -v deinstall | awk '{print $1}' | egrep -v '(dpkg|apt|mysql|mythtv)'` ; do apt-get -y install --reinstall $pkg ; done
<badpc> how do i install screensavers in jaunty?
<Lounge> not sure if that's overkill or a big waste of time :/
<burner> anyone use blueman?  i'm curious if it will make my bluetooth headset work so I can skype
<badpc> Lounge: what video card do you have
<thewrath> confirm that bug with wireless anyone?
<burner> badpc: search synaptic for screensaver?
<Lounge> nvidia
<Lounge> oh wait i forgot the specs lol
<Lounge> where do i look?
<burner> Lounge: use nouveau :)
<woody86> does anyone know if Ubuntu 8.10 can read the ext4 FS? Like if I had a ext3 / partition, and an ext4 /home partition?
<burner> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<burner> sudo sed -i 's/nvidia/nouveau/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<burner> wait
<burner> no!
<burner> sudo sed -i 's/nvidia/nouveau/g' /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<badpc> burner: were is synaptic i have adept?
<burner> badpc: ok smart guy, search adept for screensaver ;)
<Lounge> burner: ok i'll add that. i already made a backup so so i guess nothing to loose
<burner> i'm rockin nouveau... i couldn't get nvidia to work with my dual screens like i wanted
<burner> that said, nouveau is experimental yet
<badpc> burner not trying to be smart there is a synaptic pkg manager but i dont have it and i allready tried typing that into adept
<thewrath> Lounge: u have 9.04 can u get on wpa2 enterprise encyrption wireless?
<burner> badpc: apt-cache search screensaver <-- from terminal
<Lounge> not using wireless
<thewrath> anyone then?
<Lounge> doing the good'ole cat5 cable
<thewrath> i would like to know if that issue is still in 9.04 like in 8.10
 * burner is rocking open wireless
<thewrath> i know the issue for 8.10 is reported
<thewrath> but not sure in 9.04 i am using virtual box
<thewrath> so i can not really confirm it
<badpc> burner thnks that did something!
<burner> badpc: then "sudo apt-get install kscreensaver" or gnome-screensaver, or the xscreensavers or whatever
<badpc> burner awsome thnx allot dude
<Lounge> badpc: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=195557
<Lounge> give that a look
<Lounge> that's if you wanna use xscreensaver instead of gnome's
<Lounge> burner: i sedded that entry but i'm still waiting for that reinstall 1'liner to finish
<burner> Lounge: you just need to restart x to fix the thing we did
<burner> sudo service gdm restart
<Lounge> also wanted to ask about linux-image 2.6.28-8-generic: there's a realy heavy payload going on with it :/
<Lounge> so i'm using 2.6.28-7 for now
<burner> payload?
<Lounge> i mean; the boot process took forever to complete and i checked the cpu and the cores were up at 80 to 90 even 100 %
<Lounge> heavy payload
<Lounge> <---dell xps 400 intel pentium D
<Lounge> my launchpad name is lucian ^^
<Lounge> just trying to participate & help the ubuntu crew
<burner> anyone hip to bluetooth?  I can't connect to my cell phone nor my headset... i can at least see my headset, but no services are advertised
<burner> so what process was using the cpu?
<Lounge> burner: that's what i couldn't find out. the list didn't show any of the pids that were eating the percentage
<Lounge> i'll check again in a bit and see
<Lounge> maybe i didn't look fully
<burner> you can "show all processes" if it's gnome-system-monitor
<burner> it's probably set for "user processes" or your processes
<Lounge> i also have conky set to moniter the top five processes
<Lounge> monitor*
<burner> and it sees nothing?
 * burner remembers with gkrellm was cool
<Lounge> well right now i'm booted up with 2.6.28-7 and am still waiting for this loop script to complete but after its don't, i'll reboot into 2.6.28-8 and hope i don't get a burnout lol
<Lounge> after its done*
<burner> here's hoping nouveau works and works well
<Lounge> ya know whats odd is even now, conky is showing Xorg running on top at around 2 to 40% fluxing
<dTx> Hi everyone, I'm running Jaunty and was wondering if there was a way to revert back from xorg-edgers to the regular xserver/drivers
<burner> dTx: what's your card?
<dTx> intel
<dTx> using xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Lounge> brb gonna get some eats
<burner> what's edgers?
<dTx> unstable X+drivers
 * burner doesn't quite understand the question
<dTx> https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers
<dTx> I am using their repo
<dTx> now I don't want to
<dTx> I commented out the repo's but things won't downgrade on a dist-upgrade
<burner> can you uninstall, then reinstall?
<burner> it won't have the edgers repo to pull from, so jaunty repos will be the newerst
<dTx> I was hoping there would be an easy way to do it
<dTx> because it changes out xserver xorg drm etc.
<dTx> like force it to use maximum version available in current repos
<burner> for sure... i'm not hip enough to even know about xorg-edgers... sorry i'm no help
<dTx> I was only hip to it because the intel drivers were pretty bad in Alpha 3
<dTx> I don't know about now
<dTx> Would like to try it
<dTx> cuz edgers is a bit extreme for me
<dTx> works one day and not the next
<burner> sudo aptitude reinstall xserver-xorg ?
<badpc> could someone tell me what exactly the dashboard is for?
<dTx> why does aptitude always want to remove a bunch of packages
<dTx> drives me crazy
<dTx> that's why I use apt-get
<burner> you can do "sudo apt-get autoremove" to remove the packages that aptitude is talking about
<fde> dTx: aptitude wants to remove packages that were not explicitly installed...
<fde> dTx: to stop that, explicitly request they be installed - it'll say "already installed" but it will then mark them as such
<fde> dTx: it is intended to limit cruft on the system... if something stopped depending on a given package... why keep it around collecting dust?
<ScislaC> I am going to reformat my drive for ext4 and am wondering, would it be faster to dd or rsync my partitions to an external drive? Otherwise, is there a benefit to either method I might be overlooking?
<fde> ScislaC: DD would be faster, but rsync will do everything in one fall swoop
<fde> ScislaC: You can however just edit /etc/fstab and change ext3 to ext4 and have the same benefits as keeping files that weren't created for ext4
<fde> ScislaC: They are backwards compatible with the exception of extends ... which won't be applied to the new files anyway if you back them up and restore them
<ScislaC> fde: won't it not be able to do "extents" or whatever that is supposed to be a benefit?
<ScislaC> ahhhhhhhh
<ScislaC> excellent to know
<burner> you can add extents
<fde> burner: umm, no you can't
<burner> but it only works on new files... so by the time you upgrade all packages when jaunty is released, it should be extentified, no?
<burner> http://buranen.info/?p=345 <--how to upgrade to ext4
<ScislaC> thanks
<ScislaC> burner: doesn't it also work that if I open a file, modify, and resave it that it would add extends to it then? or not?
<fde> burner: if you add that option, sure files newly created will use extends but considering its feature freeze, I doubt too many files will be touched
<burner> definitely maybe... I honestly don't know... i think it's extents and not extends though
<burner> all of gnome will be touched...  a lot of xserver packages will be touched
<fde> I would personally recommend just reformatting everything, and use google tools to backup anything you need in your home dir ... that way when they're pulling back in, they will be treated as new files, and won't have the fs options applied already
<syockit> after adding extent, how do you ensure it's properly used? I've heard that to make full use of it, it's better to start with a clean slate
<fde> (docs, picasa, bookmarks, calendar etc)
<syockit> I'm thinking of something in the lines of copying the files around and moving it back in place
<fde> syockit: that is what developers of ext4 are saying, yes... apparently burner knows better though
<burner> lol
<burner> supposedly the online defrag tool can add it
<syockit> that tool isn't finished yet, right?
<burner> probably... i don't have the command e4defrag, but I'm ready to run it when it's available ;)
<syockit> is it going to be built-in, or be provided externally?
<burner> i think it'll be in the kernel right?
<burner> holy crap, we have new Mark Shuttleworth inspired notification windows
<syockit> what's that? where, show me
<burner> ooh, i like how it disappears when you hover
<burner> change a song in rhythmbox :)
<syockit> wait, what's the package name? is it replacing libnotify?
<burner> got me, i just dist-upgraded today and now have it
<syockit> is it indicator-applet?
<syockit> gotta try it right away
<burner> i wish i knew what else besides rhythmbox uses it... i'm curious how it works with multiple... hopefully it stacks them
<syockit> evolution
<syockit> ah, it seems it's a fork of libnotify. I wonder if it'll see mainstream usage. Right now, it's mostly conceptual IMO
<Lounge> im back
<burner> evolution doesn't do any popups for me... what else!  try something with multiple updates at a time?  does it stack em and have smooth animation?
<burner> Lounge: with X via nouveau?
<helo> has anyone had good luck with using jaunty with i945gm graphics chipset? (hp mini netbook)
<Lounge> lol not yet still waiting for this loop script to finish
<Stralytic> helo, my eee 1000h has i945gm, works fine
<Lounge> remember that one liner i posted?
<helo> Stralytic: notice speed improvements over intrepid?
<Stralytic> helo, no, i haven't benchmarked anything though
<helo> hrm...
<Lounge> there's something interesting about lvm and cryptsetup and jaunty that i did see in intrepid or hardy and that is the "special divices" are present in jaunty
<Lounge> that i didn't see*
<Lounge> i didn't see any /dev/dm-* devices in 8.04 or 8.10 when the encrypted lvms were mounted
<helo> i'm used to running debian unstable... is ubuntu+1 generally in the same ballpark of stability as unstable?
<Lounge> but in jaunty, they're there and mounted
<Lounge> is this a new thing? or was it something i did wrong?
<Lounge> but anyhoo now that the lvm partitions are mounted as /dev/dm-1 to 7 i can read DiskIOs from each one by one instead of it being all one big IO
<Lounge> basically the encrypted lvms are being mounted a special devices
<Lounge> on my other partition, i have another linux on its own encrypted lvm group with one diference, that that group is raiding with the 2nd hdd
<RAOF> helo: Give or take, yes.
<Lounge> and im wondering because of raid1 that its not creating specieal devices out of them?
<RAOF> helo: It's going to be substantially more stable than Debian unstable right now, since (a) we're in feature freeze, and (b) all the stuff in experimental's going to hit unstable now!
<helo> nifty
<Lounge> to be honest i wish i knew what i was doing most the time >_<
<jumpkick> hi, wondering if there are any plans to package the GPL Hercules DJ Controller drivers in Ubuntu (http://ts.hercules.com/eng/index.php?pg=view_files&gid=2&fid=28&pid=215&cid=1#section1) ?
<Lounge> won't let me install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<Lounge> xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<Lounge> saying "linux-nouveau-modules
<Lounge> is not installed
<Lounge> but it won't let me install that either
<Lounge> DKMS tree already contains: nouveau-0.0.11+git20081220
<Lounge> You cannot add the same module/version combo more than once.
<Lounge> dependency problems
<akio> boo!
<Stralytic> omfg
<akio> lollercopters
<akio> im happy I just got a Dell SX280 with the refurbished mobo and a 1680x1050 screen session rockin out
<akio> and the reason I'm using screen is: I totally should have timed out, but I just detached... shweet
 * crdlb just upgraded 8.10 -> 9.04 without disconnecting from IRC
<akio> 9.04 is nice
<Stralytic> as long as you dont want any sound
<jumpkick> yeah
<akio> my pulse did break a few updates ago
<jumpkick> lol
<akio> but another one fixed it, shwatever
<jumpkick> stutter, stutter
<akio> also vlc stutters like hell
<Stralytic> mine hasn't fixed yet, i guess i should update again
<jumpkick> yup
<jumpkick> and wine
<akio> but on second attempt to play it is better
<akio> what's up with thtat anyway? i thought pulse was the one to rule them all?
<crdlb> yes?
<Stralytic> i've seen lots of blogs complaining about pulse, and other blogs saying just wait they will fix it
<Stralytic> hrmn, there's no update to anything sound related
<Stralytic> i'm using lpia though, maybe it takes longer for the updates to come through
<burner> my vlc blows ass too.. i have yet to figure out why
<crdlb> it does ... what?
<burner> video and audio stutters
<Stralytic> what's the go with this indicator applet thing?
<Lounge> ok im in linux-image-2.6.28-8-generic and everything is way slow
<Lounge> the processor is being overworked on every process execution
<Lounge> and i'm rebooting back into 2.6.28-8 before i have a melt down
<Lounge> into 2.6.28-7*
<akio> I know this sounds retarded but I can't figure out how to specify the directory prefix in my wgetr
<akio> wgetrc*
<Lounge> okay i fixed the nviduaand the gmd issue
<Lounge> nvidia and or gmd not sure if they're both linked
<Lounge> gdm*
<Lounge> i had a missmatch with the linux-header version from the kernal-image
<Lounge> so i removed nvidia-glx, linux-headers,
<Lounge> did an autoremove
<Lounge> and then did sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Lounge> made sure fakeroot was installed
<Lounge> and then reinstalled the nvidia stuff
<billybigrigger> i keep getting x11 driver not configured with opengl error when playing games
<Lounge> i'd really like to use the root-terminal again
<akio> what do you mean?
<Lounge> there is the option to use the "root-terminal" but in jaunty it doesn't start
<akio> where is that option?
<akio> you mean on startup?
<Lounge> now i know you can just open gnome-terminal and then typ su, but the root terminal is just something i've been using since debian
<akio> drop to root shell?
<akio> ahhh
<akio> you get used to it
<Lounge> no the root-terninal "gksu /usr/bin/x-terminal-emulator"
<akio> it's actually better I think
<akio> just remember sudo !!
<Lounge> i know there's ctrl+alt+f1 - f6 for the tty sessions
<Amaranth> Lounge: That runs the whole app as root, using sudo in a non-root gnome-terminal is better
<Amaranth> But yeah, it should be removed from the menus or made to work (although it is hidden by default)
<Lounge> yes it's hidden but i for one rather like it
<Lounge> now if its decided by the majority to be removed from ubuntu then i'll respect that but i'd like say i would like to see it still live
<akio> I would like to see some KMS action
<crdlb> if you insist, I guess you could create a launcher of type Application in Terminal with 'sudo -i' for the command
<Lounge> that doesn't work either
<crdlb> (I did try it before suggesting it)
 * akio Listens to enough whining at work
<crdlb> using the panel
<Lounge> i keep getting Failed to contact the GConf daemon; exiting.
<akio> FAIL
<Lounge> akio: unless you figured how to fix FConf, its been reported to not work in jaunty by many
<Lounge> same for intrepid ibex
<akio> didn't know there even was an FConf
<Lounge> GConf*
<Lounge> i typoed
<akio> what do you mean fix it?
<akio> whats the deal?
<akio> mine works without issue...
<akio> i have other broken stuff but thats mostly wishlist
<akio> my biggest stink is the framebuffer support
<Lounge> well i don't what's going on with gconf either
<akio> and the intel driver breaks horribly in the middle of the night
<akio> anybody know what the deal was with the gnome cd burner app?
<akio> is that fixed yet?
<DanaG> Anyone else have orca just plain not work?
<akio> never even tried to use it
<DanaG> The list of available speech engines... is completely disabled (as in, empty and thus why bother enabling it).
<DanaG> Oh, and:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/331311
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 331311 in gnome-settings-daemon "volume notifications are all black" [High,Fix released]
<DanaG> Ugly black still clashes quite violently with everything around it.
<crdlb> DanaG: oh, I just upgraded and I was wondering what that box was
<DanaG> It's ugly, that's what.
<DanaG> And the mouseover blinking is distracting.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and now changing my icon theme results in my whole desktop blinking to blank once.
<akio> IntuitiveNipple: love the name
<DanaG> argh, yeah, orca is broken.
<DanaG> I don't actually need it, but it still sucks that it's broken -- it means it's probably broken for some other people, too.
<akio> I want BTRFS and KMS
<akio> now!
 * DanaG wants power management for his danged R600.
<DanaG> 3D and KMS can wait... my battery life sucks more importantly.
<DanaG> What is up with that broken orca?
<DanaG> Stupid whale.
<DanaG> orca.
<syockit> akio: go compile .29 kernel and enable btrfs
<crdlb> wow, that's cool
<syockit> I always try to trim every bit of my kernel, but overtrimming always causes 1 or 2 things to stop working. Last time, it was the sound
<crdlb> I install apt-file and it automatically prompts me to generate its db
<crdlb> because all those modules which don't get loaded consume so much theoretical memory?
<akio1> yeesh
<akio1> les: big les?
<akio1> wtf?
<cwillu> crdlb, think of the theoretical children!
<akio1> ?
<syockit> ....
<TuTUXG> just wondering, how to reload pulseaudio?
<TuTUXG> nvm
<syockit> ....
<DanaG> Gotta' love those BLANK rectangles for notifications.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/331311
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 331311 in gnome-settings-daemon "volume notifications are all black" [High,Fix released]
<DanaG> fix released?  oh really?
<ian1> and some notification showed up as a wire outline
<syockit> i wonder if the bug should go there? I thought the new notification is in package indicator-applet
<DanaG> Great, now all icon themes will need an additional set of like 20 icons.
<DanaG> Lovely.
<DanaG> ... and the blinking on hover... is also.... lovely.
<ziroday> DanaG: its cause the notifications don't follow the freedesktop specs
<ziroday> DanaG: and they'll have issues with compiz iirc
<DanaG> ugh.
<ziroday> DanaG: if they didn't suck before, they sure do now!
<crdlb> err, they didn't put icons in hicolor as a fallback?
<DanaG> Nope.
<DanaG> Not in highcolor.
<DanaG> Only in Human.
<crdlb> genius
<DanaG> Oh, and the blinking when you hit brightness-up when already at max... also lame.
<DanaG> iT'S even worse going down.
<DanaG> Then it's all twitchy-glitchy.
<DanaG> ... especially if you let the key repeat.
<DanaG> Same for volume.
<DanaG> Try holding volume-down.
<ziroday> heh I'm almost scared to upgrade
<crdlb> I presume this only happens with working icons?
<DanaG> Yeah.
<DanaG> Oh, and the black... hardcoded black?
<DanaG> It clashes wildly with my desktop theme.
<DanaG> http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/screenshot.png
<DanaG> Yes, I admit I can't see my icons... but there aren't many there TO see.
<DanaG> I have gone back to a full bottom panel, though.
<ziroday> DanaG: whats the point of two docks?
<DanaG> I was going to try to get the all-window taskbar thing, but it didn't work.
<DanaG> HP's netbook theme:  http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/Screenshot-glassybleu.png
<DanaG> First dark theme I've ever seen that's dark and yet cheerful.
<cwillu> DanaG, 404
<DanaG> try up a level...
<cwillu> lowercase screenshot
<DanaG> http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/screenshot-glassybleu.png
<DanaG> yeah.
<DanaG> case-sensitive server.
<DanaG> That's also my normal panel setup, by the way.
<cwillu> source?
<cwillu> ah, nvm ;p
<DanaG> source for theme?
<cwillu> yes
<cwillu> kinda wish the vista button fad would die though
<DanaG> It's HP's netbook theme -- available on the Canonical repo, though not publicized anywhere.
<DanaG> Add the deb-src from here:  http://h30434.www3.hp.com/psg/board/message?board.id=OS&thread.id=3598
<DanaG> and then apt-get source glassy-bleu-theme.
<DanaG> I still like my rather flashy background.
<DanaG> Sure, I can't see my icons, but I don't have anything there I can't reach from somewhere else:
 * cwillu hasn't seen his desktop in a while
<DanaG> HP_Tools (EFI) volume, SDHC card, Vista partition, Desktop (link back to ~), Documents, Downloads, Music, Pictures, Videos, Gnome-Terminal, and wmhdplop shortcut.
<DanaG> ... and occasionally a few other files.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and I did color-match the orange.  =þ
<DanaG> That glassy-bleu theme is a pixmap theme, by the way.
<nm> Hi here. I installed Jaunty on my laptop. Everything goes well (except some bugs with evolution) but I have no dhcp anymore. When I type "sudo dhclient", here is the result :
<nm> http://pastebin.com/d58654ae
<Oli``> Can anybody suggest a reason my computer doesn't remember that I want visual effects enabled? Each time I start I have to re-enable them.
<nm> nobody can help me?
<nm> I don't really understand what's the problem
<nm> I had a connection problem. I don't see if someone helped me. So I post my question again : Hi here. I installed Jaunty on my laptop. Everything goes well (except some bugs with evolution) but I have no dhcp anymore. When I type "sudo dhclient", here is the result :
<nm> http://pastebin.com/d58654ae
<balachmar> Will the nvidia driver in jaunty support CUDA out of the box?
<ikonia> nm: you have to specify and interface
<ikonia> nm: just jus dhclicent
<nm> ^^ is it new? On hardy, "sudo dhclient" was working.
<nm> ikonia: I juste tried it and I got the same error
<nm> just*
<ikonia> nm: ifconfig - a do you see your network card
<nm> ikonia -> Can't create addrlist socket
<nm> ikonia : yes, I'm on that computer
<ikonia> nm: then why are you doing dhclicent if your on it and obviously connected ?
<nm> ikonia : if I configure a static ip, it is working, but not bu dhcp
<ikonia> nm: when how are you testing it as you're still connected ?
<nm> ikonia: the dhcpclient make nothing. It crashed with that error message
<nm> ikonia: that's the point
<ikonia> nm: your on a card already running
<nm> ikonia: and?
<ikonia> nm: reboot - and do "sudo dhclicent eth0" or whatever your card is
<nm> ikonia: already tried! and even is an interface is up, make a dhclient launch the dhcp mechanism
<cwillu> ikonia, it should still be reconfiguring the interface
<nm> ikonia: I did it so many times
<cwillu> according to the man page at least
<ikonia> cwillu: yeah, I've seen it hang on a card in use (not that error admitidly)
<nm> if* not is
<balachmar> How is jaunty these days?
<ikonia> balachmar: still in development
<nm> ikonia, cwillu: my jaunty is an update of hardy. I only replaced the sources.list and starting updating.
<nm> ikonia, cwillu: no idea with that dhcp problem?
<ikonia> nm: I suspect it's something to do with your install, dhclicent in general is working on my junty physical box, and my vm
<nm> ikonia: I suspect it also. But I remove it (with --purge) and reinstall it, and nothing changed
<nm> removed*
<balachmar> ikonia: Of course I know, but just curious, since I want to give it a try in a VM the nest week.
<ikonia> balachmar: one day good, next bad, try it, it's pointless asking
<balachmar> ikonia: But if everyone here says it is still way too buggy, I might wait a little longer...
<balachmar> Aah I see.
<ikonia> balachmar: everyeone has different hardware/requirments - try it - see for yourself, working %100 great for me, could be %2 good for you
<balachmar> ikonia: Well, that would be a downside of testing in vm... That the hardware is almost the same for everyone, although they really use other shardware.
<nm> balachmar : there is at least one bug on my computer : the dhcp client mechanism is not working anymore and I really don't understand why ^^
<nm> balachmar: but it seems I'm the only one
<nm> ikonia: be carefull of speaking when you don't know the matter. Everything you said about dhcp is false : no need to specify the interface (in that cas, the dhcp request is made on every interfaces that is up), and we don't need to reboot to make a dhcp request (this is a nonsense)
<ikonia> nm: re-read what I said, that's not what I said
<ikonia> nm: I said specify the interface - this makes sure there is no confusion, more so if there is multiple interfaces in your machine, rebooting seems a simple and effective way of making sure nothing was locking the card for a clean test
<Lounge> k the problem with gdm and nvidia-glx refusing to work was (for me) due to a mismatch in versions between the linux-headers and linux-image
<Lounge> but that might just be one fix which happen to work for my situation
<timing> why do my keyboard shortcuts always get deleted halfway during updates on alpha releases?
<timing> a wek ago I still had my keyboard shortcuts
<timing> and just yet they are gone
<timing> and i'm running jaunty for longer thana month now
<Lounge> timing: whats the app that manages the kb shortcuts?
<timing> that compiz manager thing
<Lounge> my guess is that on every update, the config file is getting overwritten with fresh one
<timing> yeah
<timing> but it would be soooo sweet if some settings are kept
<Lounge> try exporting your configuration as a backup file
<timing> I still do have my expose settings
<Lounge> and just import it back in after the updates
<timing> yeah bluh
<Lounge> well so far jaunty is running good and fast but...im not touching kernel 2.6.28-8 with a ten foot pole until it gets fixed better
<Lounge> almost cooked my cores
<Lounge> 2.6.28-7 is very fast smooth. i don't know what got changed in 8 to make it so heavy on the processor
<timing> anyone else having a slow compiz btw?
<crdlb> timing: what GPU?
<crdlb> and depending on what keyboard shortcuts you're talking about, you may need to enable the new "Commands" plugin in ccsm
<timing> crdlb: k thanks
<Lounge> no "CPU" and the over all process load
<Lounge> oh wait
<timing> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<timing> crdlb: that one
<Lounge> that was twards someone else
<timing> worked in last stable
<crdlb> hrm
<crdlb> it might help to switch to the UXA AccelMethod
<crdlb> Option "AccelMethod" "UXA"   in Section "Device"
<timing> crdlb: okay, where do i do that? because the xorg.conf file is pretty small
<timing> without any display settings and stuff
<timing> only some defaults
<crdlb> do you have a Device section?
<timing> yeah
<crdlb> so you can put it there
<timing> but things like driver and resolution are gone
<crdlb> it's fine if it's the only line other than the identifier
<timing> k
<timing> well, brb
<elvirolo> hi everyone
<elvirolo>  i'm trying to install ubuntu without a CD, via an ISO image of the install disk stored on /dev/sda1. I managed to boot ok, but the installer won't mount /dev/sda1 to go and find the iso image
<maxb> wait, you've got the actual iso on the filesystem, no the contents?
<IntuitiveNipple> elvirolo: Is sda an fixed-disk or something removable?
<maxb> *no
<maxb> *not
<IntuitiveNipple> maxb: yeah, it does sound intriguing :)
<maxb> It's a reasonable mistake to make, I have, in the past, found docs which hinted that you could do that, but they didn't work, so I conclude that the docs meant the contents of the iso, but were misleading.
<IntuitiveNipple> Hmm, but the 'boot ok' bit...?
<IntuitiveNipple> If it has booted like a live-CD, sda1 will be mounted on a loop device, so trying to mount it again won't work
<elvirolo> IntuitiveNipple: fixed (laptop hd)
<elvirolo> it says "device busy" when i try to mount it
<IntuitiveNipple> elvirolo: Can you explain your configuration a little more? It is confusing us right now
<elvirolo> Ok sry. I don't have any Ubuntu CD's with me, so I decided to install jaunty, in order to test it, from my opensuse installation. I created an ext3 partition on /dev/sda1, which contains the jaunty alternate cd iso file. I modified my menu.lst in order for Grub to boot on /dev/sda1. It all starts fine, but then i says it can't find the iso image, and thus can't install the system
<IntuitiveNipple> elvirolo: So, on sda1, did you *extract* the ISO file contents so the directories and files are there, or is it just the single ISO file?
<elvirolo> IntuitiveNipple: well it says in the official documentation that one should simply copy the iso file
<elvirolo> not its content
<IntuitiveNipple> elvirolo: The way I do those things is to use a virtual machine, boot it from an ISO image and have the raw /dev/sda attached to the VM. I've not tried the method you're using.
<IntuitiveNipple> elvirolo: Do you have the URL to that documentation?
<ali1234> the way i do it is to just use unetbootin to unpack it onto a usb drive :P
<elvirolo> IntuitiveNipple: yes sure https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux it's in "alternate cd", procedure 2
<elvirolo> ali1234: yeah i tried unetbootin, but it didn't work
<ali1234> works great on my AAO :)
<IntuitiveNipple> I prefer doing all test installs into VMs, so I have my regular environment to hand with all my tools and net access
<elvirolo> IntuitiveNipple: yeah, but i'd like to install ubuntu anyway (intrepid if not jaunty) instead of opensuse anyway
<IntuitiveNipple> elvirolo: We may be getting confused, but the way you described it was that you've got the single ISO file there. Those instructions however detail how to copy the contents of the ISO image
<elvirolo> IntuitiveNipple: sry it's procedure 1 not 2
<IntuitiveNipple> elvirolo: See "Step 2"
<ali1234> elvirolo: intrepid was rather rough, i would wait for jaunty. it can't really be worse
<elvirolo> Step 2. Copy your alternate ISO to the root of the partition you created in step 1. You need to copy the ISO itself rather than the contents of the ISO.
<IntuitiveNipple> oh the *Alternate* - sorry!
<IntuitiveNipple> I'm asleep already!
<elvirolo> :)
<IntuitiveNipple> elvirolo: In step 4 of those instructions it refers to the path that the kernel and initrd images are in, and in the example uses /install/ - is your configuration the same as that?
<IntuitiveNipple> elvirolo: Also in Step 5, it talks about making sure to specify a seed file on the kernel command line
<elvirolo> IntuitiveNipple: no, i put the files in the root of the partition, so i put /vmlinuz
<IntuitiveNipple> elvirolo: Also in Step 4., I meant.
<IntuitiveNipple> elvirolo: okay
<IntuitiveNipple> elvirolo: So the installer boots and you go through the menus?
<elvirolo> IntuitiveNipple: that's right
<IntuitiveNipple> elvirolo: ooooh hang on!!! Are you trying to install *to* sda1 ?
<IntuitiveNipple> elvirolo: As well as running the installer from there?
<elvirolo> IntuitiveNipple: no no
<IntuitiveNipple> elvirolo: okay.... phew :)
<elvirolo> lol
<elvirolo> but no i didn't use a preseed
<elvirolo> i'll try
<IntuitiveNipple> elvirolo: I notice that in the intro to the Alternate version, it talks about Procedure 1 being suitable for Gutsy, but Procedure 2 for Hardy... it doesn't mention Intrepid/Jaunty, but I wonder if the problem is that Jaunty installer no longer supports that method?
<IntuitiveNipple> elvirolo: Where it says: "Procedure 1 below has been used successfully with Gutsy (Ubuntu 7.10) and Procedure 2 with Hardy (Ubuntu 8.04)"
<IntuitiveNipple> we might infer from that, that procedure 1 doesn't work with Hardy ( and maybe also Intrepid/Jaunty)
<elvirolo> ah, yes maybe
<elvirolo> never mind, i'll just try and find a cd
<elvirolo> thanks a lot for your help anyway :)
<IntuitiveNipple> elvirolo: Use a VM :p
<elvirolo> IntuitiveNipple: yup :)
<elvirolo> (i still have to install ubuntu, though, i'm fed up with opensuse)
<ripps> FINALLY! It seems the radeon RV350 freezing bug has been fixed. I've been using the updated driver for a while now, with EXA and AccelDFS, and things work great.
<ripps> Now, here's hoping the squash the bugs in the new Notify-OSD
<SiDi> hello
<savvas> has anyone tried rhythmbox radio? Couldn't start playback - A text/uri-list decoder plugin is required to play this stream, but not installed.
<savvas> hm.. (rhythmbox:13957): Rhythmbox-WARNING **: Could not open device /dev/radio0
 * akio1 test
<akio1> test
<akio1> hmmm
<mjc> hm.  I'm trying to roll my own kernel debs with make-kpkg but when it is installing, it tells me to make my own initrd.  what am I missing :/
<nomego> hey guys
<nomego> how do I compile a new ubuntu kernel in jaunty?
<TheInfinity> like in every ubuntu version
<nomego> I tried following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile but I failed on the way
<nomego> packagess that didn't exist, etc
<nomego> I don't want to compile a vanilla one
<TheInfinity> nomego: then you should look for the packages which dont exist etc
<nomego> anyone who has actually compiled a custom kernel in here?
<DrHalan> does the new indicator-deamon already work with pidgin?
<idorock89> DrHalan: no
<DrHalan> sucks .
<idorock89> from what i heard only with evolution i think
<BUGabundo> DrHalan: no
<idorock89> till now
<BUGabundo> and pidgin devs will not work on it
<idorock89> mostly will change soon
<BUGabundo> so unless some of us do the work, it will not change
<BUGabundo> and the lib notify now sucks
<DrHalan> thats what i wondered isn't it using libnotify?
<idorock89> in the promo video that mark had on his blog he used empathy which i like a lot
<idorock89> so maybe that will support it soon enough if it doesnt already
<DrHalan> its not a video but a flash animaton..
<Pici> It was a mockup
<idorock89> DrHalan: yes i knw but in that it still was shown as using empathy so maybe has some significance
<idorock89> Pici: ^^
<badp> Hello. Is the 9.04 beta so similar to 8.10 as the release notes seem to say?
<BUGabundo> badp: no beta yet
<BUGabundo> just alpha5
<badp> *alpha 5
<DrHalan> isn't it a bit stupid to put that into main already if they dont have plugins for all ubuntu appsyet?
<badp> Other alpha's used to be choke full with new stuff...
<idorock89> badp: there are changes as compared to 8.10 but probably 9.10 will have a lot lot stuf as it got delayed for 9.04
<idorock89> still has a lot of stuff and new changes
<badp> Cool.
<idorock89> DrHalan: yeah agree with u . but probably by the release time things will be sorted out
<idorock89> and mark said that 9.04 will have a fallback notification system aas weelll
<DrHalan> badp: what i really miss in 9.4 is the wine integration that was proposed already some while ago
<badp> Hm... wine integration? You mean the Wine menu under Applications?
<DrHalan> no i mean things like setting windows version etc trough nautilus
<DrHalan> badp: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFBFyE2QaN0 here :)
<bazookatooth> ever since i upgraded, i haven't been able to get nvidia xconfig set up correctly... its driving me crazy.
<DrHalan> bazookatooth: why? its working perfectly heere
<bazookatooth> i have no idea why..... i'm currently using one monitor
<DrHalan> lol the new popup-settings stuff is totally useless if you use the new daemon ^^
<BUGabundo> mvo: ping
<BUGabundo> are you around ?
<mvo> BUGabundo: yes
<BUGabundo> question:
<BUGabundo> does _current_ UM make sure ubuntu-desktop is installed?
<BUGabundo> fta and I ended up without it
<BUGabundo> so we did not get the new notification-osd
<BUGabundo> mvo: ping ?
<BUGabundo> did you got sleepy ? eheh
<bazookatooth> whenever i try to enable the 2nd monitor, i get "Failed to set MetaMode (1) 'CRT-0: 1600x1200_60 @1600x1200 +0+0, DFP-0: NULL, DFP-1: nvidia-auto-select @1600x1200 +1920+0' (Mode 3520x1200, id: 52) on X screen 0."
<mvo> BUGabundo: it should
<BUGabundo> ok
<mvo> BUGabundo: was this with a partial upgrade? or a intrepid->jaunty upgrade? or a regular update?
<BUGabundo> cause fta missed it since early 2008
<BUGabundo> even with distupgrade
<BUGabundo> and I already installed mine on jaunty, and it went missing again
<BUGabundo> from time to time, I run UM -d
<BUGabundo> not sure it makes anything if I'm already on trunk
<BUGabundo> mvo: one more question: how does UM know its xubuntu and not Ubuntu ?
<BUGabundo> 'cause a friend of mine did UM -d on xubuntu ibex and ended up on Ubuntu jaunty
<fde> BUGabundo: it doesn't need to know... it just updates the packages that are installed... you'll want the -desktop metapackage around though if you want to try new features
<BUGabundo> but if UM makes sure that ubuntu-desktop is there
<BUGabundo> it needs to know its xubuntu and not ubuntu
<fde> BUGabundo: I would guess he took advice without thinking in that case... update-manager just runs safe-upgrade and if things change drastically enough, it will prompt about a dist upgrade (even within jaunty)
<fde> BUGabundo: like I said, it doesn't care... it treats that metapackage no different from any other package...
<mvo> BUGabundo: it checks for metapackages it knows about
<mvo> BUGabundo: if it can not find one, it checks for likely ones (i.e. if you have ubuntu-usplash-artwork installed, most likely ubuntu, etc)
<fde> mvo: umm, no it doesn't... upgrading from intrepid to jaunty will not automatically install ubuntu-desktop if the user removed it
<fde> mvo: if that changed since the last time I did it, I would suggest that is a bug.
<mvo> fde: it should, if it is not doing this, thats a bug
<BUGabundo> well there was a bug about it
<BUGabundo> and that lead to UM to make sure ubu-desk was in there
<mvo> fde: under some circumstance it may not guess correctly, but generally speaking it should add the right meta-package on release upgrades
<fde> mvo: why should it be doing it? if I want fancy pictures during boot, it should not assume I want a bunch of random software I do not care for
<idorock89> guys just read on forums that new notifications work with pidgin now
<idorock89> DrHalan: ^^
<mvo> fde: it needs to do it in order to ensure that new additions to the metapackages get instaled (new features, new defaults). it will not do it on the server install, but for the desktop upgrade it will
<idorock89> So my ques is that can anyone confirm whether it works with empathy or not?
<mvo> there is a switch though
<idorock89> ?
<DrHalan> idorock89: how why what whooo? :P
<fde> idorock89: they always did if you had pidgins libnotify plugin
<mvo> (to turn that off, but can't remember from the top of my head what it was :)
<fde> mvo: thing is, if I don't want those new features, I just want new software, I shouldn't be forced to do that
<mvo> fde: well, apt-get or synaptic will not force it on you, but the automatic upgrade will. I think its fine for 99% of the cases, if you really feel strong about it, apt-get/synaptic will perform the upgrade just fine
<mvo> (it just requires a bit more manual work to do the manual cleanup of the obsolete packages and checking the upgrade notes)
<mvo> again, this is just for release upgrades (intrepid->jaunty)
<fde> mvo: I just think its a pain... if I just tell it to upgrade release without thinking, I should not have to then spend an hour cleaning things up again
<mvo> not intrepid->intrepid-updates etc
<mvo> fde: I'm curious, what is it you clean up/out ?
<fde> People remove stuff for a reason - usually because the don't want them.
<mvo> note that it will also not re-add stuff that was recommended
<mvo> just the dependencies, that is a pretty core ste
<mvo> right, if the system is far enough from ubuntu-dekstop (or anyone of the other meta-packages) it will leave it alone
<mvo> this is for the "I removed something by accident and now I have no ubuntu-desktop" anymore case
<fde> mvo: rhythmbox, totem, vinegre (no point with tsclient, can't believe that has been overlooked for 3 releases now), transmission, I think that's all?
<mvo> rhythmbox, totem are recommends
<mvo> vinagree too
<mvo> so they will not get re-added
<DrHalan> fde: no pidgin libnotify here shows a regual dialog box as notification
<mvo> fde: it will only add new recommends (that were not part of the previous package recommends)
<fde> mvo: Are you a dev by the way? What is the rationale behind having two frontends to VNC in the default install? I thought Ubuntu was going to clean out duplicate functionality a few releases back?
<mvo> fde: I am a ubuntu developer, but I do not know the another to this question, sorry
<fde> mvo: I use aptitude exclusively, so it would be an annoyance... but its just an extra switch I suppose.
<fde> mvo: any chance to can inquire for me? tsclient is probably a better VNC client overall, and offers RDP too... silly to even include Vinegre, even if it is part of Gnome now  :/
<fde> DrHalan: file a bug then... not sure what else pidgin would be doing though that wouldn't be using indicator
<fde> that would be*
<fde> mvo: ahh, seems its on purpose... they have disabled VNC support in tsclient... annoying
 * fde goes to file a bug
<idorock89> DrHalan: now pidgin is using the new notification system as of now
<idorock89> if u have all updates and all installed though would like to knw the current status of empathy. if someone could try
<DrHalan> ah i seee
<DrHalan> wait i reastart pidign
<DrHalan> yay it works: )
<idorock89> DrHalan: lucky u.
<idorock89> pleas post a screenshot
<idorock89> a
<idorock89> a
<DrHalan> but still
<idorock89> and tell me for what all events sdoes it notify
<idorock89> can we set that?
<DrHalan> it is always on top right no matter how is set it
<idorock89> that all can be set in system pop up notifications. if it doesnt work for u its a bug will get resolved ssoon. now for some screenshots pls
<DrHalan> idorock89: http://www.image-ant.org/show.py?image=46bb79443792fdc869e77b8b128de322.png there ya go
<idorock89> thx mate
<idorock89> now could u tell me when all it gives notifications like for what all events?
<DrHalan> like you set it, online , offline, msg
<ali1234> what program is the icon of tux playing guiter?
<DrHalan> tuxguitar
<ali1234> i see :)
<DrHalan> itsl ike gutiar pro ^^ kinda nice :)
<idorock89> ok DrHalan from ur screenshot i can see that u have empathy installed so could u see if it works with new notifications
<idorock89> DrHalan:  also which theme u using there?
<DrHalan> empathy has notifications?
<DrHalan> dust i
<DrHalan> you can get it via the package "community-themes"
<idorock89> DrHalan: ok. lools good if i say so myself will it be in the default installation of jaunty.doesnt matter if it is set as default or not
<DrHalan> i dont think so it has been around for a while now
<idorock89> was it in intrepid?
<ali1234> it's the default in ubuntu-studio, so i heard
<fde> idorock89: that is pidgin, not empathy...
<DrHalan> yes if you installed community-themes
<idorock89> fde:  yeah i know i want to knw whether empathy works with new notification or not? so if anyone can check?pls
<fde> idorock89: empathy is in universe afaik, so probably not
<DrHalan> does empathy work with libnotify at all??
<idorock89> DrHalan: yeah i think so. tahts why it should use it. so if someone checks
<DrHalan> i tried but iddnt find any plugins or so :S
<DrHalan> hope taht emapthy will be default in 9.10
<DrHalan> if they tweak the interface a little. It is a lot more stable because of telepathy
<idorock89> yeah i wish taht too but its not happening
<idorock89> but i am nearly 100% sure taht it will be default for 9.10
<idorock89> bcoz then empathy will have too many new feaatures like geolocation and better ui for voice video chat and other many new stuff
<DrHalan> not to mention file transfer ;9
<DrHalan> big thing that has been missing
<ali1234> can't say i like the look of empathy. i suppose i'll get used to it though. and i am getting a bit tired of pidgin constantly crashing
<DrHalan> the only thing taht buggs me is missing meta-contacts
<idorock89> DrHalan: yeah but pidgin has that too i think. and in empathy it works only with jabber and salut
<idorock89> so needs some more work with empathy
<DrHalan> jabber is by far the ost important protocol
<ali1234> hmm meta-contacts means grouping a person's MSN, jabber, googletalk etc into a single seamless contact?
<DrHalan> jap
<idorock89> DrHalan: that is there in roadmap for empathy but still long way off i think for gnome 3
<ali1234> cos i REALLY need that...
<DrHalan> i know
<DrHalan> and i dont get why they postpone that feature
<idorock89> DrHalan: jabber is used only by geeks no one lese uses it everyone is using gtalk,y!im,msn or aim
<DrHalan> idorock89: what i mean is taht working on a closed protocol is nonesense
<RomD> are there gonna be any more bugfixes regarding xserver / multi monitor usage in jaunty? alpha 4 is completely broken on my triple screen setup
<DrHalan> afaik teh new msn messenger supports jabber
<idorock89> DrHalan: that requires a lot of work on various components i think
<idorock89> DrHalan: really? i thought ms would never support a open protocol
<ali1234> i don't think anyone outside of america uses aim or yahoo :)
<RomD> hardy works fine. intrepid's places shortcuts just open on the primary screen. jaunty makes all apps open on the primary screen too
<idorock89> ali1234: buddy trust me i am frm india and many many use yahoo here
<idorock89> aim not really
<ali1234> in europe people seems to exclusively use MSN (but it's more myspace and facebook now)
<DrHalan> ali1234: nobody in germany does. they all use icq .(
<ali1234> hehe
<ali1234> this is why we need meta-contacts
<DrHalan> http://www.liveside.net/main/archive/2007/10/31/messenger-9-gtalk-integration-messenger-api-new-client-for-mac-os-x-news-unveiled-at-georgia-tech-presentation-whew.aspx
<ali1234> i think MS are gonna put facebook into windows live messenger... i signed into my hotmail earlier and it asked me if i wanted to add a bunch of people to my "network"
<DrHalan> i hope this comes true and we can chat with msn people directly trough jabber
<fde> Anyone happen to know the bug # off hand for the intel graphics issues?
<fde> I'm retarded, its easily findable via the topic
<cumulus007> I'm trying to install kubuntu-desktop on uubntu jaunty, but the installation fails on kdelibs-data
<cumulus007> it says there is no space left on device, but there's 33 GB free!
<badp> I'm trying to figure out whether my Intel Integrated Graphics Chipset is one of those affected by the bug
<idorock89> next ubuntu name is supposed to be karmic koala
<badp> So far I can see it's a "Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller"
<idorock89> anyone got that mail frm mark yet?
<badp> *As
<badp> Any idea?
<bruce89> shame they didn't go with my "Klueless Kludgemonster"
<idorock89> bruce89 i think i know why they didnt go with that
<cumulus007> I don't like the new name
<bruce89> there's a shock
<cumulus007> btw
<cumulus007> my package systrem is broken
<cumulus007> in jaunty
<bruce89> in what way?
<cumulus007> because apt says there is no space left on the hard disk, but there is as much as 33 GB free space
<cumulus007> I'm trying to install kubuntu-desktop
<cumulus007> but when apt installs kdelibs-data, apt says:
<cumulus007> dpkg: fout bij afhandelen van /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4%3a3.5.10.dfsg.1-1ubuntu8_all.deb (--unpack):
<cumulus007>  kan `./usr/share/icons/crystalsvg/32x32/devices/mo_mount.png' niet aanmaken: Geen ruimte meer over op apparaat
<cumulus007> in English, this means
<bruce89> is there actually space left on / ?
<cumulus007> dpkg: an error occured during installtion of ... , couldn't create ... : no space left on device
<cumulus007> where?
<bruce89> the / mount place
<cumulus007> there is
<cumulus007> nautilus says there is 33 GB free
<bruce89> perhaps apt-get autoclean
<cumulus007> makes no sense
<bruce89> no, I suppose it doesn't
<cumulus007> Baoab says 11 % of the disk is used
<bruce89> but I assume there's only one partition, not a separate /home one
<cumulus007> only one partition
<cumulus007> sda1 is ext4, contains /
<cumulus007> sdb1 is swap
<cumulus007> sdb2 is a seperate ext4 partition for storage
<bruce89> och well, must be a bug of some description
<cumulus007> I searched launchpad, and there is no known bug about this
<DrHalan> cumulus007: i had this too once. try restarting..seriously ^^
<DrHalan> but hey ive ext4 too maybe its a bug in the filesystem?
<bruce89> sounds likely
<cumulus007> ah
<cumulus007> stupid ext4
<cumulus007> is there a GUI method to enable ctrl+alt+backspace again?
<cumulus007> I granted myself in the Authorization program
<cumulus007> but it doesn't make sense
<bruce89> cumulus007: I don't think so
<DrHalan> you shouldnt need it
<DrHalan> use ctrl alt + f2 or so
<cumulus0071> DrHalan: you saved my day
<DrHalan> then you can do like killall wahtever app you want ;)
<DrHalan> hehe no problem cumulus0071 ;)
<cumulus0071> :)
<salty-horse> hi. anyone have any successful experience installing windows after having ubuntu in the main partition, when it's formatted as ext4?
<bruce89> salty-horse: I don't see how that'd be a problem
<adelie42> you need to format whatever partition you want with windows to some format it can understand. windows can't format partitions with flags other than fat or ntfs types
<adelie42> a linux recovery CD is great for that purpose when I used windows years ago
<salty-horse> bruce89, instead of saying "there's another operating system installed on the first partition, and I'll have to set it as inactive" it says "the first partition is of an unknown format. please make sure the first partition is known"
<salty-horse> adelie42, yup. but it conflicts with what I read here:
<bruce89> salty-horse: ah
<adelie42> I got ubuntu-minimal installed. I do not want a DE, but do want to be able to play videos with x11. can anyone suggest a place to get started?
<salty-horse> http://apcmag.com/how_to_dual_boot_linux_and_windows_xp_linux_installed_first.htm?page=3
<salty-horse> so I thought it was an ext4 problem
<bruce89> adelie42: lxde perhaps
<adelie42> salty-horse: a partition map just assigns a number that designates the format. there is no "figuring out" the format. Windows installer looks at the flag and goes "I don't know what to do". that has been at least my understanding. Windows has never had a good tool for partitioning and formatting of drives.
<FFForever> Hello people
<FFForever> how can i fix my tabs in firefox?, http://img16.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot1dj4.png
<salty-horse> adelie42, so you're saying the first partition has to be ntfs? if I already have that as ext4, is the best solution to create a small dummy ntfs partition and push the ext4 one a bit?
<adelie42> bruce89: I want no DE, not a light weight one
<salty-horse> FFForever, what's wrong?
<bruce89> adelie42: AFAIK that's impossible
<adelie42> ooh, err... I think windows requires itself to be installed on the first primary partition of a drive
<thedonvaughn> FFForever: looks like that's just a) your gtk theme or b) your firefox theme.   you'll have to edit the theme to fix that
<FFForever> salty-horse, look at the right tab it over flows also on the other tabs they look nasty compared to in gnome there is no underline/folder thingie on the firefox
<salty-horse> oh right
<FFForever> thedonvaughn, i just converted from an ubuntu to kde desktop, and uhhh well yeah =\
<salty-horse> maybe it's a theme problem
<thedonvaughn> yah i can't stand kde
<thedonvaughn> especaillly since 4
<FFForever> i love kde....
<FFForever> 4.2 is nicer =)
<salty-horse> FFForever, firefox has good integration with gnome themes, but I don't know about kde. maybe it's not compatible
<bruce89> with Konqueror, I don't know why you'd want Firefox however
<salty-horse> bruce89, firefox has lots of extensions..?
<bruce89> lots of ways to crash
<salty-horse> bruce89, it's still worth it
<salty-horse> (to me)
<FFForever> i hate konqueror =), firefox FTW!
<thedonvaughn> i can't live without vimperator plugin in firefox
 * bruce89 is an Epiphany fan
<FFForever> vimperator?
<bruce89> Bookmarks are lovely
<thedonvaughn> gives vim bindings to firefox FFForever
<thedonvaughn> so i don't have to rely on mouse at all in browser
<bruce89> I'm sure anyone can live without an extension
<FFForever> bruce89, i cant live without firebug =D
<bruce89> such a silly phrase I think
<maco> FFForever: its because youre using firefox in kde
<maco> with it set to use the qt theme
<maco> the qt theme doesn't fit very well on gtk apps like firefox
<FFForever> maco how do i make it use the gtk theme?
<thedonvaughn> bruce89: thanks mr literal obvious
<bruce89> that's what I do best
<thedonvaughn> :)
<maco> FFForever: you can make all gtk apps use gtk or all gtk apps use qt theme. can't pick n choose for different apps
<maco> FFForever: but in system settings -> appearance -> gtk styles and fonts, choose "use another style" and pick one
<maco> the clearlooks one should work well
<Pici> Hrm. My Jaunty VM just decided in the middle of an upgrade that the filesystem was read only.
 * bruce89 feels compelled to say that Firefox isn't GTK+
<bruce89> please ignore me
<FFForever> maco, thanks!!!!!!!!!
<FFForever> how come amarok is locking up my sound (so no other app can play music/sound)
<cumulus007> hey there
<cumulus007> I got some problems with the new package manager in Kubuntu Jaunty: PkackageKit
<cumulus007> *PackageKit
<cumulus007> It won't let me search in the repos, I also can't update
<DrHalan> okay
<DrHalan> transmissino needs to work with libnotify too :s
<bruce89> DrHalan: Dialogues all over the place?
<DrHalan> jap :D
<bruce89> bug time
<bruce89> but if they have to patch stuff to not use dialogues, the daemon is wrong
<cumulus007> any KPackageKit/Kubuntu dev in here?
<DrHalan> bruce89: i think the apps dont use libnotify properly
<bruce89> ah
<maco> cumulus007: #kubuntu-devel
<cumulus007> okay
<cumulus007> thanks
<bruce89> does notify distinguish between synchronous and async notifications?
<DrHalan> wheres the difference? o.O
<bruce89> in dialogue making
<bruce89> apparently not
<DrHalan> well its not a dialogue
<DrHalan> i think theyre always async
<DrHalan> the app doesnt lock up or so when you create a notifcation
<bruce89> when are dialogues supposed to appear?/
<blue-frog> hi my home directory is encrypted, when booting in single mode, I do not know how to mount that directory, any help please? ecryptfs-mount-private is asking me for my password, which I enter and then nothing even though the password is accepted. What am I missing?
<bruce89> I see what it is now, the notification system can't handle ones with buttons in them
<ali1234> that's the whole point
<Adys> mmh, just apt-get update upgraded and rebooted.. lost my restart menu
<bruce89> ali1234: transmission may over-use that then
<ali1234> notifications should have buttons, steal focus, and other stupid stuff like that
<ali1234> shouldn't*
<bruce89> ali1234: dialogues do all that
<bruce89> Adys: they removed it if fusa is there
<Adys> How comes?
<ali1234> programs that havn't been updated to the new notifications yet are throwing up crappy dialogues instead
<ali1234> but that will hopefully be fixed
<bruce89> will any of these "fixes" find their way upstream though?
<ali1234> upstream?
<ali1234> the question is, will upstream accept the fixes?
<bruce89> Transmission for instance
<ali1234> this is open source software after all
<bruce89> ali1234: why should they?
<ali1234> because people want them to?
<bruce89> if Ubuntu uses a different notification system to GNOME suggests, they won't need to accept the "fixes"
<ali1234> yeah
<bruce89> so upstream-Ubuntu diffs get bigger yet again
<bruce89> for no real reason
<ali1234> if, on the otherhand, GNOME never gets around to implementing notifications properly, then at least Ubuntu users will have them, even if nobody else does
<bruce89> ali1234: that's wasteful
<bruce89> the diff should be as small as possible
<ali1234> it's wasteful to do something that nobody else does?
<bruce89> yess
<bruce89> Ubuntu have to maintain all their patches
<bruce89> so having fewer would be better
<ali1234> so basically your argument is that Canonical would have to do less work by not adding features to Ubuntu?
<ali1234> and that would be "better"
<bruce89> I'm saying they shouldn't patch stuff as much as possible
<bruce89> every patch should really be upstreamed
<bruce89> apart from a choice few (LP integration)
<ali1234> it's not up to Canonical whether a patch goes upstream or not. the patches are there, it's the choice of GNOME to use them or not
<bruce89> they should be actively submitted upstream though
<bruce89> instead of just saying "they'll never be accepted"
<ali1234> what exactly does "actively submitted" mean?
<bruce89> filing bugs, attaching patches there
<ali1234> i thought we were talking specifically about notifications?
<bruce89> it turned into a general patch policy discussion
<ali1234> last i saw, there were plenty of gnome bugs in launch pad that were marked as "reported upstream" with a link
<bruce89> what my original point was that if programs have to be patched for the new notifications to work, the notifications are wrong
<bruce89> or the patches that fix the programs should go upstream
<ali1234> i don't know why you think that
<ali1234> the first part that is
<bruce89> well maybe not that
<ali1234> what you are saying is, "if a program needs to be patched to use a new API, then the new API is wrong"
<ali1234> s/new/different/g
<bruce89> the programs have bugs that are only revealed with the new system, yes?
<ali1234> um no
<bruce89> the new notifications have no new API, that's libnotify's job
<bruce89> the notifications are not called directly, libnotify is the
<bruce89> libnotify calls the daemon
<ali1234> i don't know the technicality of why you see those dialogues
<ali1234> but i think the programs are falling back on built in notifications
<bruce89> ali1234: any notification that has buttons in it is now put in dialogues by the new daemon
<ali1234> right
<bruce89> instead of a balloon with buttons
<ali1234> that makes sense
<ali1234> transient windows with buttons is a terrible idea
<bruce89> some programs have buttons in their notifications when they shouldn't, such as NetworkManager
<bruce89> causing dialogues with the new system
<ali1234> ok
<ali1234> so that actually *is* a bug in n-m then
<bruce89> so the programs should be fixed
<ali1234> so what is the problem?
<bruce89> and preferably upstream
<ali1234> they will be fixed, and the source will be available if upstream wants it. everybody wins. what is the problem?
<bruce89> clearly they won't be submitted directly upstream, they will just rot on patches.ubuntu.com
<bruce89> and that's bad for everyone
<ali1234> if that happens then upstream only has themselves to blame
<bruce89> what, for not always checking what Ubuntu is patching, that's not their job
<ali1234> if it continues to happen for long enough then ... well remember XFree86?
<bruce89> I'm not sure about that
<bruce89> but upstream has enough to do without having to check distro patches all the time
<ali1234> i agree... for tiny obscure patches
<bruce89> as I'm sure Richard Hughes pointed out
<bruce89> notification fixes would be fairly wee patches
<ali1234> but the noise that will be created all over the internet when they finally unleash this thing on the public will be huge
<bruce89> true, I hope it turns out well
<ali1234> it's not even that big of a change
<bruce89> no, I suppose not
<ali1234> from a user perspective i mean. i hardly even notice those notifications anyway
<ali1234> but yet here we are "discussing" it
<ali1234> like it was the most important feature of the distro
<bruce89> it's effectively the same as the old one with a different theme, and no buttons allowed
<ali1234> and it doesn't steal focus or stop you from clicking on stuff underneath it
<bruce89> I don't remember the old one stealing focus, but dialogues certainly do
<bruce89> I presume the fact that GNOME didn't accept notification-daemon because they want to see how notify-osd pans out
<ali1234> maybe GNOME got tired of getting flak for changing stuff and no credit when people decided they prefer the new way.
<bruce89> they accepted libnotify, so that suggests what I said
<ali1234> karmic koala? i like the brown dammit!
<bruce89> they'll never leave the brown
<ali1234> it's not even brown, it's more like orange
<bruce89> you have to take what Mark says with a huge pinch of salt
<ali1234> they've been talking about "getting rid of the brown" for at least 2 years now
<ali1234> but i looooove brown
<maco> i like it too
<bruce89> indeed, they've always said they'll replace it, but oh well
<maco> warm tones
<maco> all earthy & stuff
<ali1234> it makes a change from windows toy-town and apple chrome-factory
<bruce89> I usually use orange coloured clearlooks
<KenBW2> is Jaunty due a new theme or have they given up?
<bruce89> I don't think it will do
<KenBW2> i think Intrepid's "new" theme was a step back - there's very little visual feedback on toolbar buttons
<danbhfive> Karma's gona have a new theme :P
<KenBW2> yea, right
<KenBW2> ill believe it when i see it
<bruce89> I'd just give in and use clearlooks
<KenBW2> meh, i revert to the old human
<bruce89> ew
<KenBW2> better than intrepid's
<bruce89> anything's better than Human
<KenBW2> i happen to like the brownness :)
<bruce89> I don't mind brown, just don't like Human's icons or theme engine
<KenBW2> meh, beauty in the eye of the beholder etc etc
<FFForever> is there a tricked out fluxbox ubuntu distro?
<charlie-tca> you mean like fluxbuntu
<FFForever> one with a few basic needs like power management, screen lighting changes (for laptops), etc
<FFForever> charlie-tca, is there a flubuntu-desktop apt meta package?
<charlie-tca> I don't know what it has, but there is one "fluxbuntu"
<charlie-tca> Not that I know of, FFForever
<charlie-tca> It's a separate distro
<FFForever> i hate separate distros lol, i have 2 wait for them 2 catch up with ubuntu... =(
<bruce89> nothing wrong with installing fluxbox on Ubuntu AFAIK
<FFForever> bruce89, yeah there is, there is no power management... found that out the hard way...
<FFForever> also u cant adjust the screen brightness
<bruce89> hmm
<blueyed> anybody using boinc on jaunty?
<blueyed> (or other idle-cpu processes?)
<bruce89> blueyed: yes, it's a pain in the lower back
<tretle> banshee now fully support the new notification daemon
<blueyed> bruce89: since your fan is louder than usual, too?
<bruce89> blueyed: the CPU scaling is not taking into account niceness
<blueyed> bruce89: seems so.. but not in general.. it gets scaled down more often than not, but not all the time.
<Lounge> anyone else having poor performances with kernel 2.6.28-8-*?
<bruce89> blueyed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/321211
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 321211 in linux "acpi_cpufreq doesn't take niceness into account" [Undecided,New]
<bruce89> niceness seems to not work
<blueyed> bruce89: I had reported bug 329872 - will mark it as duplicate and confirm yours. Thanks.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 329872 in linux "2.6.28: Regression with idle load handling" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/329872
<Lounge> i was afrade of it cooking my cores
<blueyed> Lounge: any "idle" processes in the background?
<Lounge> nope
<blueyed> bruce89: does "cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep MHz" always show the highest setting?
<Lounge> nothing that was eating the cpu
<blueyed> Lounge: why should it "eat your (cpu) cores" then?
<Lounge> it seem that any process even a simple apt-get update was foring the cpu a 100%
<bruce89> blueyed: yup
<Lounge> at 100%*
<Lounge> even the boot up process took a long time to complete
<Lounge> i did notice that in single mode, it nearly hanged in the 2nd stage waiting for the nvidia-glx 180 driver to start
<Lounge> took almost 2 minutes for that to start
<Neonexus> anyone beta testing 9.04 currently?
<Lounge> so i rebooted with 2.6.28-7 and everything is normal for me
<blueyed> bruce89: updated your bug. Thanks again. it shows "max freq" for me now, too. IIRC this was different with previous 2.6.28 kernels, but started when I could finally switch to 2.6.28
<bruce89> Neonexus: I'd have thought most here are
<blueyed> Lounge: that could explain the more worse behavior I'm getting now with -8.
<blueyed> Lounge: you may want to subscribe to bug 321211, too.
<Lounge> could it be a conflict between 2.6.28-8-* &  nvidia-glx 180?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 321211 in linux "acpi_cpufreq doesn't take niceness into account" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/321211
<Neonexus> My system went through an updtate cycle and now my wireless network wont connect, anyone have simular problem?
<hggdh> Neonexus, no we are still apha-testing it
<bruce89> incidentally, my issue is not with nvidia hardware
<blueyed> it's probably more related to the recent cpufreq changes in the kernel.
<blueyed> "cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_{driver,governor}" now shows "performance" as governor for me..!
<Lounge> blueyed: okay i'll subscribe and add my 2 cents to it ^^
<blueyed> (should be ondemand)
<bruce89> mine's ondemand
<Neonexus> just seems to be wireless, as wired and 3g works fine
<blueyed> see also bug 332017
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332017 in linux "Significant performance regression in 2.6.28-8.24 due to ondemand governor" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332017
<nemo> um. why is there no libsdl-net dev package?
<blueyed> bruce89: do you have powernowd installed? (what cpu do you have?)
<bruce89> blueyed: not now, and a boring old Pentium dual-core
<nemo> just updated to jaunty to test whether bug #316683 had been fixed, and suddenly discover I can't do a test build anymore
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 316683 in mesa "Intel graphic card and hedgewars game" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/316683
<nemo> hm. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/i386/libsdl-net1.2-dev/1.2.7-2
<nemo> so. if it exists there...
<nemo> where's the jaunty build? :)
<nemo> do I need to make my own build file now?
<blueyed> bruce89: I've removed powernowd, since I've read on the mailinglists that it's not required anymore.. installing powernowd again gives my "ondemand" back.. strange.. maybe it would require a clean boot? now cpu freq goes back to 1000MHz for some time - but "performance" should not bump the freq for idle processes, too..?!
<bruce89> I don't have a clue as to what's going on, all I know is that something is wrong
<blueyed> ok. Thanks for confirming it, again. This will hopefully get fixed soon.
<bruce89> actually, you confirmed it, thanks for that
<nemo> does anyone here know why a build is missing for that package? would an attempt by me to make one run into some fundamental flaw in jaunty?
<blueyed> I even triaged it as "High".. which hopefully helps. OTOH there are _so_ many kernel bugs.. :/
<blueyed> nemo, are you on i386?
<nemo> yep
<nemo> only finding powerpc right now
<nemo> odd that such a basic library would go missing
<nemo> isn't like jaunty is *that* far away
<blueyed> there's only a i386 link AFAICS: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10223508/libsdl-net1.2-dev_1.2.7-2_i386.deb
<nemo> oh. nifty. thanks.
<blueyed> oh.. you've select i386.. the link's from your page/link.. ^^
<nemo> really. didn't see it
<nemo> is that the one listed as a hardy build?
<blueyed> nemo: see also "apt-cache madison libsdl-net1.2-dev"
<nemo> that was what made me come here. out of concern for *why* there was no jaunty build :)
<blueyed> should be installable.
<blueyed> maybe there has not been an update/new upload for jaunty/intrepid?!
<blueyed> nemo: you may want to poke #ubuntu-motu :)
<blueyed> ..but debian has no newer version, too.
<Lounge> after today's updates, udevd is hogging the cpu%
<Lounge> the cores are now at around 58 - 68%
<Lounge> strange
<Lounge> udevd is doing something to all my partitons, the diskIOs are acive
<Lounge> active
<Lounge> is there anyway i can monitor what its doing?
<bruce89> atop perhaps
<Lounge> acpi -t
<Lounge> holy cow udevd is out of control
<akio1> Lounge: your mom is out of control
<nemo> gah. there's just a ridiculous number of packages missing
<nemo> how do you guys manage? :(
<akio1> my X R B0rken
<akio1> console...
<charlie-tca> nemo: That's the joys of running an alpha version
<akio1> nemo: you do remember you are using alpha, not beta
<nemo> yeah. I only upgraded to this one to see if in fact it had fixed a driver
<bruce89> akio1: same thing
<bruce89> for Ubuntu's purposes
<nemo> akio1: finding it almost impossible to get fpc reinstalled
<akio1> there is a difference between fixing and providing
<akio> tahnks for the reminder
<akio> damn finch
<nemo> for heaven's sake - a52dec-dev isn't in intrepid either?? so how on earth did fp-units-multimedia ever work in intrepid?
<nemo> which supposedly is an intrepid package which requires that package.
<charlie-tca> Don't know, but intrepid support is in #ubuntu
<Lounge> yeah udevd is buggn out so im back in hardy & chrooting into jaunty for now
<bruce89> Hardy?
<Lounge> yes i still love hardy
<Lounge> not really a big fan of intreped
<bruce89> why are you using Jaunty then?
<nemo> charlie-tca: ... I'm aware. thanks. this is part of a broader issue of missing Jaunty packages - I was trying to replace them with Intrepid ones
<crdlb> I like having a thinkpad; everybody has one so nothing breaks for long
<Lounge> so i can help test it
<Lounge> i'm not the most linux savy person but i can still try to report stuff that's not functioning right
<nemo> well. that's embarassing. looks like I just was missing an update of the mirrors
<nemo> for some reason that wasn't an automatic part of the update process :)
<Silverwing> hi all
<mifritscher> hi
<mifritscher> i've to main issues with 9.04
<genii> Everyone's working on the Bug Jam or so?
<mifritscher> -it is only woriking with the server-edition of the kernel, if I try the generic it does fail (cannot allocating memory while starting X) - I've an Intel x3100 and 4 GB ram
<mifritscher> -suspend and hibernate doesn't work from the desktop (System->shutdown) - it does immediately threw me to the lock screen
<mifritscher> if I make a echo hibernate >/sys/power/state it works (but the X-Server does crash on resuming)
<mifritscher> it worked well wit 8.10
<mifritscher> +h
<mifritscher> I found a bit of infos for the crash on resuming in launchpad, but not for the other things
<tretle> could someone explain to me why my dell inspiron 6400 seems to have multitouch controls under jaunty?
#ubuntu+1 2009-02-21
<maxb> tretle: Because the hardware and software both support multitouch, I guess. What is there to explain!?
<tretle> inspiron 6400 doesnt ship with a multitouch trackpad
<maxb> Well, if it's successfully detecting multiple touches, I guess it does actually?
<elvirolo> hi everyone
<elvirolo> does anyone use kubuntu?
<elvirolo> because i just installed the latest updates and now i can't start kde anymore
<arooni> what will jaunty have
<arooni> that ibex doesnt
<ph03n1ks_> hey
<ph03n1ks_> ne1 home? :)
<ph03n1ks_> never been to a ubuntu irc room be, new to irc.
<ph03n1ks_> i read the mark shuttleworth bit on slashdot about the kola
<ph03n1ks_> release
<ph03n1ks_> and it mentioned how the plan was for jaunty to have a 25 second boot time on a netbook and how they were looking for bug reports.
<ph03n1ks_> im using the netbook remiximage for 8.04, i just tried installing the netbook remix image for jaunty but cant :(
<ph03n1ks_> i cant find a bug report, thought i could check in here to see if its a known issue?
<ph03n1ks_> anyone here used jaunty netbook remix image?
<Turl> hi, can anyone reproduce https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/332343 ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 332343 in network-manager "[jaunty] "Available to all users" is impossible to set" [Undecided,New]
<ph03n1ks_> can anyone advise me on how to get the jaunty netbook remix image to install on my aspire one? the install gui is the wrong size, i cant use the buttons
<savvas> menu System > Shutdown is removed?
<Turl> savvas: seems so :p
<Turl> so when the fast user swithing thingy crashes, you can't shut it down easily :(
<Turl> can anyone reproduce https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/332343 ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 332343 in network-manager "[jaunty] "Available to all users" is impossible to set" [Undecided,New]
<savvas> Turl: i think you can use alt+F4 :)
<Turl> alt+f4 is suspend iirc
<savvas> i mean ctrl+alt+f4
<savvas> grr
<savvas> i mean ctrl+alt+del
<Turl> yeah, that makes the dialog appear
<Turl> but it's really ugly :p
<ph03n1ks_> hey guys, any of ye know anything about the jaunty netbook remix image?
<Stralytic> karmic koala... is mr shuttleworth on drugs? the names keep getting weirder
<charlie-tca> description/animal is the same as always
<ian1> what's up with with the "evolution-indicator" dialog on new email?  gah that's ugly :)
<ian1> it duplicates the nice looking popup in the corner, too.  I imagine it can be disabled but why did it just turn on?
<Stralytic> i think the pulseaudio fix has finally made it to lpia
<scopecreep> can anyone help me get my alps touchpad scrolling working?  i installed gsynaptics and it enables/disables the touchpad, but scrolling no worky
<scopecreep> it mouses and clicks fine though
<usser> hey guys
<usser> my synaptics touchpad scroll doesnt work in jaunty, and during bootup it says something like: "synaptics failed to start from resume"
<usser> anyone have a similar issue?
<usser> also on intel driver the windows redraw slowly. Appear slowly rather there's like a 1 sec delay between clicking on minimized window and it appearing, 3d games work fine glxinfo reports direct rendering enabled
<lws> hI
<lws> I am trying to turn on ATheros 802.11 wireless lan card drivers within Jockey
<lws> and it's saying "THis driver was just disbaled, but is still in use"
<lws> right after I *enable* it
<lws> any idears?
<crdlb> I'm not sure, but I don't think you want to enable that driver
<crdlb> the ath5k driver appears to be included in jaunty's kernel now
<crdlb> the one in jockey is madwifi, which is being replaced by ath5k
<lws> does ath5k reliably support AP mode?
<lws> I bought a DWA-552 and ath9k was extremely crappy on it.
<lws> so I switched back to my old card that I had madwifi running on my old server with
<crdlb> you want to be an access point?
<lws> yes
<crdlb> never tried that :)
<lws> had the DWA_552 working with ath9k
<lws> but it was just operating like absolute crud
<lws> madwifi at least worked reasonably
<lws> for this other trendnet card that was about 1/4th the price of the DWA_552
<lws> hmm WPA2 is broken in the jaunty hostapd apparently
<chu_> Hi - as I understand Jaunty will ship with 2.6.28, correct?
<crdlb> yes
<ziroday> chu_: but the kernel team cherry pick patches from .29
<chu_> Oh sweet.
<chu_> If I *need* some aspect from .29, can I request it be added to 9.04? :D
<ziroday> chu_: usually its only for bugs
<ziroday> err bug fixes
<chu_> Well, acpi support is broken on .28, but there's a fix in .29.. what are the odds?
<ziroday> chu_: is a bug filed?
<chu_> I've seen the bug on bugzilla... and have seen it on launchpad (actually how I found out there was a fix in .29)
<ziroday> chu_: well I would talk to the kernel team and watch the LP bug
<chu_> Ok thanks, pretty much exactly what I wanted to hear.
<dfgas> so, jaunty works extrememly well with netbooks ehh?
<TuTUXG> when there gonna be a 2.6.28 rt kernel in the official repo?
<AnAnt> what is kernel mode setting ?
<TuTUXG> !rt
<ubottu> The RT kernel is the Ubuntu kernel with a realtime preemption patch applied. It is included in Ubuntu Studio by default. For more information please see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RealTime/
<AnAnt> !modesetting
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about modesetting
<AnAnt> !mode-setting
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mode-setting
<maco> !kms
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kms
<maco> ok nvm
<Daemonbuntu> are DNS lookups working slowly for everyone on Jaunty?
<ziroday> AnAnt: KMS is what is needed for plymouth
<ziroday> Daemonbuntu: it could be an ipv6 issue
<AnAnt> ziroday: plymouth is like usplash ?
<Daemonbuntu> is that a system service I can turn off?
<ziroday> AnAnt: yep
<ziroday> Daemonbuntu: you can try http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-disable-ipv6-in-ubuntu.html
<AnAnt> ziroday: before final release of intrepid developement , there was a different way to set the VT resolution, was that KMS ?
<ziroday> AnAnt: not quite sure what you're talking about that, but I don't think so
<AnAnt> ok
 * Daemonbuntu curses at IPv6 by default
<AnAnt> I just saw a vid. of switching between X & VT using KMS ! fast indeed !
<maco> Daemonbuntu: cjwatson has a libc6 that fixes it in his ppa
<Daemonbuntu> at least Windows has a reasonable wrapper for it that most users won't notice
<ziroday> AnAnt: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDSJaunty/Report/Desktop#Plymouth
<maco> Daemonbuntu: he's asking for testers, though so far all results have been positive
<maco> Daemonbuntu: let me find the bug
<maco> Daemonbuntu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glibc/+bug/313218/comments/47
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 313218 in glibc "IPV6 causes slow internet access" [Critical,Confirmed]
<Daemonbuntu> thanks for the suggestion, I'll reboot after my movie is over
<AnAnt> man, if only intel driver supports KMS, that's a problem ! I wonder if ATI/NVIDIA proprietary drivers will ever support that
<ziroday> AnAnt: there are plans for both ati/nvidia drivers to support kms. There is a plymouth package if you want to try it out
<AnAnt> ziroday: will it be easy to make plymouth themes ?
<ziroday> AnAnt: not sure, never tried it
<AnAnt> well, thanks
<Daemonbuntu> well, disabling ipv6 worked, I don't care about patching it cause nothing I have is even ipv6 compatible
<helo> i have no oss/alsa audio, but the console echo '\a' is incredibly loud heh
<dtchen> helo: we need more info than that
<helo> intel 82801g audio chipset (hp mini)
<helo> it worked fine with intrepid
<dtchen> please run http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh
<dtchen> (using bash)
<hanasaki> can the "create boot usb " be used once booted to install ubuntu on a pc?  what program do I run?
<maco> hanasaki: it should still be in the menu, i think
<hanasaki> thakns.. I do not see it.. can you tell me what menu and what program name?
<ziroday> hanasaki: System > Administration > Create a USB Boot Disk
<hanasaki> ziroday:  yes.. I have that.. once I boot.. where is the  option to install ubuntu  on the system I booted the usb on?
<ziroday> hanasaki: you have to configure your bios to boot from the USB disk
<hanasaki> I have that covered.  the usb is booted.  what menu item do I need to run to install ubuntu on the HD of the system I booted the usb on?>
<ziroday> hanasaki: ah! I'm not sure if the USB install can do that :P, if its anywhere it'll be in System > Administration > Install
<hanasaki> hmmm what progam can I apt-get that is the installer?
<ziroday> hanasaki: ubiquity, not sure if it will work though
<hanasaki> thanks. i will try it.  dont have a cdrom drive to boot..... any other suggestions?
<chronic> how can i adjust contrast in kde4?
<ziroday> !install | hanasaki read this
<ubottu> hanasaki read this: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<chronic> can fglrx be installed on 9.04?
<helo> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=5b16b616be59357bc56167043598356fc7134a7d
<ziroday> chronic: I believe so
<ziroday> helo: you might want to show dtchen
<chronic> ziroday: will it work if i install it with aptitude or is there anything else i need to do to configure it?
<ziroday> chronic: jockey should detect it
<chronic> well, i guess the only way to find out is to do it, as always
<dtchen> helo: is `speaker-test -c2 -Dplughw:0' likewise inaudible? can you mute (set nocap) the 'Analog Loopback's?
<chronic> ziroday: thanks, got to reboot
<helo> hnmm
<helo> Playback open error: -16,Device or resource busy
<dtchen> sudo fuser -v /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/* /dev/seq*
<Daemonbuntu> is there any way to fix KDE not being able to mount audio CDs?
<Stralytic> didn't know you could mount an audio cd
<Daemonbuntu> KDE doesn't recognize audio discs, only data ones
<maco> Daemonbuntu: audio disks dont get mounted
<maco> Daemonbuntu: but um, yeah, amarok2 doesn't do CDs i heard
<maco> someone was complaining about the decision to have it not do CDs the other day
<Daemonbuntu> maco: My GNOME apps can't recognize the discs in KDE, but can under GNOME
<maco> oh well that's shiny
<helo> http://helo.org/fuser-alsa.txt
<dtchen> helo: close rhythmbox first, then retry the speaker-test
<helo> it acts like it is working, but no sound
<helo> well, no errors at least
<dtchen> does `sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils reset' help?
<helo> resetting alsa... Invalid card number.
<helo> (and many other errors)
<helo> looks like --help output from alsactl repeated several times
<chronic> was the alt+f2 changed to something else for lounching apps?
<helo> works for me
<chronic> not for me
<chronic> must be keyboard problem
<chronic> what's the name of that app?
<maco> chronic: its part of gnome-panel. if kde user, krunner
<chronic> thanks
<DanaG> ugh, try hitting "previous track" over and over so notifications for the first track repeat.........
<DanaG> it goes on and on and on and on and  on and  on and  on and  on and  on and
<DanaG> ... and so on.
<DanaG> And there's no way to dismiss them.
<Stralytic> why doesn't the installer add the user it creates to the audio group?
<helo> audio can be dangerous for mere mortals to use
<Stralytic> so a user migrating from windows is expected to know that they have to add their user to the audio group to get sound to work?
<dtchen> Stralytic: no, that's a bug when it occurs. Normally it does not occur.
<Stralytic> so sound should work  without being in the audio group?
<dtchen> no, your user normally is added to the audio group
<Stralytic> ic
<Stralytic> i wasn't added to the video group either
<orgthingy> Which version of debian is it based on?
<dtchen> to what does "it" refer?
<orgthingy> 9.04, dtchen
<dtchen> orgthingy: Debian testing/unstable
<orgthingy> testing as in when Lenny was testing?
<dtchen> orgthingy: there is no specific version on which jaunty/9.04 is based
<dtchen> no
<orgthingy> or just sid-of-that time?
<dtchen> source packages are synced from sid automatically until DebianImportFreeze
<orgthingy> dtchen: ah, so best of whatever-it-should-do? neat
<dtchen> at anytime, source packages can be synced from wherever
<bernard__> Anyone else's system become 'sluggish'?
<bernard__> Like, three second pauses between switching windows, that sort of thing?
<bernard__> It's not like anything's eating up excess CPU or anything.
<idorock89> so i resisted the temptation of upgrading to jaunty till now but now with the notifications being stable and all i think i want to upgrade.
<idorock89>  so first a few questions is jaunty stable enough? this is the only machine i have so cant deal with huge problems.
<bazhang> alpha4?
<idorock89> 2nd ly i have a nvidia graphics card so are the resticted drivers released and are they stable enugh?
<idorock89> bazhang: yeah
<bazhang> from the topic:
<bazhang> "it will most certainly break your system in bad ways"
<idorock89> bazhang: i am ready to deal with few minor issues cant have huge problems. i have read that topic want to know from other users's experience do they find it stable somewhat atleast
<idorock89> and also the nvidia drivers issue?
<bazhang> break your system does not seem minor
<bazhang> I would run in vm or wait for late beta/RC
<idorock89> hmm... alright. but i thought that we are nearly at alpha 5 so it might be rid of most of the major problems
<idorock89> and would someone pls tell me the situation of the nvidia drivers?
<bernard__> I think they're supposed to work if you tell them to ignore the ABI.
<bernard__> But I have ATI, so I'm not 100%.
<idorock89> oh i thought that abi issue waas solved . could someone with nvidia card and on with latest updates please confirm the status?
<ziroday> idorock89: get the livecd and try it out
<idorock89> ziroday: but frm the livecd i cant try out the nvida restricted drivers
<ziroday> idorock89: yes you can...
<idorock89> ziroday: that will a little difficult as i will have to set up my net connection as it requires some work for ti.
<ziroday> idorock89: well that is the best way to see if your card works. There were a couple of nvidia related uploads on Feb 1st if that helps
<idorock89> so if someone already on the alpha latest could tell me the situation that would be really nice
<lukehasnoname> Question (I know you guys have probably heard this a lot) but how is X and the drivers in Jaunty? Is .29 kernel expected to make it? And are there any other showstoppers I should know about?
<lukehasnoname> I want to install it (I installed Intrepid around Alpha 5 with little trouble, and for testing, but this is my main machine).
<dns53> they tend to get x and the kernel all fixed in the last week or two
<Stralytic> i've read they're sticking with 2.6.28, and X is stable as long as you dont have ati/nvidia graphics
<dns53> the proprietary nvidia drivers did not work for me last week
<SwedeMike> lukehasnoname: I started with 8.10 around alpha2, so far 9.04 alphas have had more problems than 8.10 had during that development cycle
<Stralytic> dns53,  there aren't any proprietary drivers written for the new version of X
<lukehasnoname> Hm
<twager> lukehasnoname: Just come i=on the channel but have you tried it in a v/b ?
<lukehasnoname> My laptop doesn't support virt
<lukehasnoname> I haven't tried paravirt
<twager> lukehasnoname: Sorry..Did not realise  you were talking abt a laptop..
<idorock89> it is stupid to say tath all except ati/nvidia work. dont u realise that aorund 90% people have a ati/nvidia card it aint like we r talking of small minority taht no one knows abt
<Unggnu> hi all
<Unggnu> Does anyone uses Kubuntu Jaunty on a Sony laptop?
<crdlb> idorock89: intel is the number one GPU vendor
<idorock89> anyone who has half a decent computer has a nvidia or ati card. only reason for intel to be major is that it comes onboard by default on many motherboards.
<idorock89> and anyways my point is there is a VERY VERY large no. of users of ati/nvidia to be ignored
<crdlb> intel is perfectly adequate for laptops
<idorock89> crdlb: yeah if u never want to play any games
<crdlb> if you want to play games on a laptop, why did you get a laptop? :>
<idorock89> even then  a good graphix card improves video playback and many other things , blue ray is another eg
<crdlb> anyway, most ATI cards are reasonably supported (in 2D and some 3D) via the radeon driver
<crdlb> and nv provides nvidia 2D
<idorock89> crdlb: this is a pointless debate if i have a graphix card i should be use it to maximum of its capabilities .  and not being able to do so is a problem
<bazhang> in an alpha?
<crdlb> for an alpha release
<idorock89> dont tell me propriteary problems and all it is a problem currently and we should accept that
<idorock89> anyways lets change the topic
<crdlb> this is not ubuntu's fault
<bazhang> certainly !ot for this channel
<crdlb> intrepid came extremely close to not having a fglrx at release :/
<Unggnu> crdlb: FGLRX is only an option if there is no alternative
<Unggnu> which is the case for new Ati cards
<crdlb> how new? does radeonhd provide 2d at least?
<Unggnu> crdlb: radeonhd doesn't work at all and radeon can only support 2d in newer versions
<Unggnu> 4870
<crdlb> that's good at least
<Unggnu> and the most downpoint is that both drivers doesn't support powerplay which results in enormous noise
<Unggnu> *biggest
<crdlb> ouch
<Unggnu> yeah and I guess this will remain for quiet some time
<crdlb> my old radeon 7500 has no heatsink even :)
<Unggnu> cool but 7800 was hot too
<crdlb> it's the mobile version (M7)
<Unggnu> AIGLX implementation of FGLRX doesn't support many kwin features, crashes often and tears with XV
<Unggnu> and the openGL video output which doesn't tear with some optimizations is grainy
<Unggnu> crdlb: but at least it works and is quiet :)
<Unggnu> Does anybody uses Kubuntu on a Sony laptop?
<Oli``> is deluge being a CPU hog for anybody else since yesterday's updates?
<WT-Udev> Udev seems to be taking ~50% of a core, lots of events like... UEVENT[1235217664.224111] change   /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:09.0/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0/block/sda (block)
<cumulus007> Hi, I'm on Kubuntu jaunty with backports on, and I'm having a problem
<cumulus007> there are weird black borders around plasma applets
<cumulus007> http://imagebin.ca/view/hB5VIAEG.html
<BUGabundo> where are the logs of this channel?
<WT-Udev> cumulus007: Might those be window-edges in the shape of a box?  Do you have (IIRC) compositing enabled?
<BUGabundo> cumulus007: there are NO backports for jaunty
<cumulus007> okay
<cumulus007> compositing is disabled
<cumulus007> it might be a problem of nv
<cumulus007> will try nvidia now
<cumulus007> hmm
<cumulus007> how to enable ctrl+alt+backspace in Jaunty :P
<BUGabundo> dontzap -d
<BUGabundo> $ dontzap -d
<cumulus007> I tried to grant myself in the configuration dialog of PolicyKit, but that didn't work
<WT-Udev> Strange... that actually works for me
<chu_> Such a useful command, why would they disable it by default :(
<BUGabundo> chu_: upstream decision
<BUGabundo> will be changed on all distros
<BUGabundo> unless they delta it their selfs
<cumulus007> that command didn't make sense
<WT-Udev> dontzap doesn't exist as a command under xubuntu
<BUGabundo> install it ?
<cumulus007> it is installed
<chu_> Oh, makes sense when in that context I guess, I heard they disabled it because users would mistake it... Mistake it for what? It's not like you can ctrl+alt+backspace by accident, can you?
<WT-Udev> You'd think if they disabled it it would be installed.
<WT-Udev> As if they were going for delete instead?
<WT-Udev> I dunno
<WT-Udev> Those 'across the keyboard' commands are chosen for a reason
<cumulus007> LOL, to apply the effect of DontZap, I need to restart X :P
<chu_> Well, even if you were going for delete, there's the option of rebooting, idk
<chu_> In the login screen I mean.
<WT-Udev> Anyway, no one has any idea about tons of Udev spam, near 50% of a single core use etc?
<BUGabundo> guys
<WT-Udev> I don't have EVMS, but I do have an LVM cryto-root setup (only boot's not encrypted)
<BUGabundo> don't discuss this anymore
<BUGabundo> there were enough of it on the MLs
<chu_> MLs?
<BUGabundo> and there are bugs and blue prints
<chu_> Sorry :p
<WT-Udev> Mailing List?
<chu_> Oh, obvious.
<chu_> lol
<BUGabundo> MLs = mailingst
<WT-Udev> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/ << is (or was) offline, otherwise I'd be searching it for things to look at
<BUGabundo> RT  asac:might be that you haven't heard it yet; so, the next name for 9.10 is announced: "Karmic Koala" http://is.gd/kg1K
<chu_> WT-Udev, it seems offline for me too
<WT-Udev> That's too close to comic Koala
<WT-Udev> (Error ID: OOPS-1148C1473) << message from the last version of the bugs page that loaded
<ubottu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/1148C1473
<BUGabundo> bbl
<WT-Udev> Guess I don't have even read only access to that
<WT-Udev> Oh yeah, it also took me like... 40 min to boot in to my laptop x.x  TONS of disk thrashing before the crypto-devs were even unlocked
<askand1> Does googlecalendar in evolution work for anyone in Jaunty?
<DrHalan1> hey, can i report a bug taht on ubuntu qt4.5 doesnt have the gtk+ theem by default?
<jpds> DrHalan1: Erm, they're both different technologies.
<DrHalan1> jpds
<DrHalan1> you didint understand what i mean
<DrHalan1> qt 4.5 is now able to use gtk+ to draw its elements
<DrHalan1> if you set the theme to gtk+ all qt app look like native gtk+ apps
<DrHalan1> but it is not the default setup :(
<WT-Udev> DrHalan1: Maybe the look of QT4 is prefered over gtk+?  Though if you change the setting it should look like that.
<DrHalan1> yeah it does
<DrHalan1> but would be cool if it would detect the gnome session
<DrHalan1> so all users have the same look all over their desktop
<WT-Udev> Oh, yeah.  I see what you mean there, but I think that's beyond current configurations
<WT-Udev> You mean using QT4 aps UNDER gnome it might have different settings, or at least ask.
<DrHalan1> jap
<DrHalan1> there are some apps taht are commonly used on gnome
<DrHalan1> like mumble
<WT-Udev> I don't even know what mumble is
<DrHalan1> its like teamspeak but open source
<DrHalan1> well whatever :D
<WT-Udev> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/332270/comments/11 << I might have a problem here.  aptitude reinstall udev isn't populating what I think should be there (more than I see here)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 332270 in udev "[jaunty] doesn't boot anymore after udev upgrade" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dfgas> jaunty is made for netbooks as well too ehh? and boots fast?
<tommi_> Has anyone had a problem with fonts defaulting to sans in kub jaunty after last nights updates?
<WT-Udev> dfgas: Well, I can't really compare as I'm running an LVM+crypto setup for everything important.... and a bit that's not so critical to be encrypted.
<WT-Udev> However it was 'fast enough' until recent udev (symptoms/probems)
<TuTUXG> !ubuntustudio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<albert23> WT-Udev: udev rules are now in /lib/udev/rules.d
<WT-Udev> albert23: Ahh, that really scared me not seeing them where I expected them.
<WT-Udev> I see, there's a readme... My flaw was being too worried about files not existing to read what did exist
<savvas> anyone using jaunty and vlc?
<savvas> bug 314038 - I made some test packages to fix the not embedded video problem
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314038 in vlc "Integrated video interface is broken in Jaunty" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/314038
<siegie> Sakarias: i'm using jaunty and vlc, are the packages in your ppa save?
<siegie> ah srry i was talking to savvas
<savvas> siegie: not all of them
<savvas> use the link to the vlc directly
<savvas> http://ppa.launchpad.net/medigeek/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/v/vlc/
<siegie> savvas: thanks it seems to work :)
<savvas> siegie: please add a comment to the bug report :)
<siegie> already done
<savvas> thanks.. and stress-test it a bit, I don't want to be blamed afterwards heh
<salty-horse> hi. anyone noticing a bug where when windows change their icon it is not updated on the window decoration (metacity) or the window list? and sometimes it updates only in one of them? (it's visible with pidgin status icons)
<triggerhapp> I actually dont use a single program that changes its icon while running o.o
 * tritium hopes today's daily build's partitioner is fixed
<TuTUXG> tritium, what was wrong with it?
<tritium> TuTUXG: partitioner hung and would not proceed to next phase of install.
<tritium> I had 1 swap, 2 ext3, and 1 XFS partition, and it sat all night.
<WT-Udev> tritium: Booting an already installed laptop that used to take <5 min now takes nearly an hour...w ith -tons- of udev messagex x.x
<tritium> WT-Udev: hmm, wow
<TuTUXG> ext4?
<WT-Udev> ext3
<WT-Udev> LVM and crypto though
<WT-Udev> At least, I think I picked ext3... I was sick of reiserfs3 (and the last time I used 4 I ended up loosing lots of data before I realized it...)
<WT-Udev> XFS doesn't make much sense on a laptop...
<TuTUXG> WT-Udev, y?
<TuTUXG> in my case, xfs was much faster than ext3 on my laptop
<WT-Udev> Actually I might be wrong, I can't think of anything but a gut instinct on why.  However single, slow, disk... but the most major problem.  XFS doesn't have a shrink option and I've found out that I could really use one for migrations.  It's not something I've needed on my laptop yet, but in other places it's been an issue.
 * BUGabundo wonders what was decided about UM checking for ubuntu-desktop.... I had to leave the roam in the middle of the discussion!
<WT-Udev> BUGabundo: from what I can see at a glance... it stopped dead when you left
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> mvo and fte were making a new WAR
<BUGabundo> so I ended up not knowing what is the current state
<BUGabundo> bug or no bug
<BUGabundo> I'll have to wait for mvo to come back
<BUGabundo> but thanks WT-Udev
<BUGabundo> are there any logs of this #?
<WT-Udev> I always autolog irc
<WT-Udev> I can't recall doing anything important in here (security wise)
<WT-Udev> However I've been in here for about 5-6 hours now
<WT-Udev> so that might not be very useful for you
<IntuitiveNipple> WT-Udev: Did you solve the slow disk/udev issue?
<WT-Udev> IntuitiveNipple: I don't even have a clue where to start, so I posted what little I'd done to the bug-thread and shut my laptop down for the 'night'
<WT-Udev> I'm really starting to get sleepy too, so I probably won't be awake for much more than an hour, and I'd barely rate my self as lucid at the moment.
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo: This channel is officially logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<IntuitiveNipple> WT-Udev: same here... got up at about 2am and didn't go back to bed.
<IntuitiveNipple> WT-Udev: What is the 'bug- thread' ?
<WT-Udev> IntuitiveNipple: Working night shift ATM...
<WT-Udev> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/332270
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 332270 in udev "[jaunty] doesn't boot anymore after udev upgrade" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<IntuitiveNipple> Thanks
<WT-Udev> IntuitiveNipple: BTW, if you boot with an older kernel it may (slowly) work
<BUGabundo> thanks charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> no problem.
<WT-Udev> If that doesn't work, I'm going to have to look up the crypt-setup luks stuff again when I boot off pxe or a flash drive.
<IntuitiveNipple> WT-Udev: see https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/332416
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 332416 in udev "rootfs won't mount (dup-of: 332270)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 332270 in udev "[jaunty] doesn't boot anymore after udev upgrade" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<IntuitiveNipple> If you can apply the down-grade fix you might be safe for now
<WT-Udev> IntuitiveNipple: don't have dailys and I don't have much space set aside to cache old packages so it wouldn't be in there.  It'd be easier to just check for an update when I wake up again.
<WT-Udev> Besides, if I still have the problem and can boot in to it I can help test it.
<IntuitiveNipple> I'm patching it now
<IntuitiveNipple> It's the inotify by the look of it
<WT-Udev> Notify FOREVER?
<soc1> hi
<soc1> just tested the live-cd from yetserday
<soc1> install fails after committing the manual partitioning
<soc1> is there already a launchpad bug for it?
<soc1> or is this new?
<WT-Udev> I think I heard someone else mention the problem last night.
<IntuitiveNipple> WT-Udev: I'm uploading a test package of udev to my PPA shortly
<soc1> when i click "next" in step 5 (manual setup of partitions) the mouse keeps spinning but doesn't do anything anymore ...
<WT-Udev> 20090221-08:09:32  * tritium hopes today's daily build's partitioner is fixed
<WT-Udev> 20090221-08:14:47 < tritium> TuTUXG: partitioner hung and would not proceed to next phase of install.
<WT-Udev> 20090221-08:15:11 < tritium> I had 1 swap, 2 ext3, and 1 XFS partition, and it sat all night.
<soc1> WT-Udev: do you know more?
<dudus> WT-Udev: I'm intended to try the daily-live tonight, I wonder if there is a bug repport somewhere
<WT-Udev> Sat Feb 21 09:06:25 PST 2009
<WT-Udev> Nope
<WT-Udev> You can try searching for it
<soc1> mhh, but the update should be installable with the live-cd running?
<WT-Udev> soc1: whatever live cd you have will not work that way
<WT-Udev> You may be able to get the same result on a console though... I'm unsure.
<pranith> hello
<tritium> WT-Udev: who knows why I had trouble.  Could be something with XFS, or who knows what.  Perhaps it'll work better for you.
<WT-Udev> soc1: in other words, the code you have right now is either on CD-R (Write Once Read Many) or CD-RW (re-writable...) and is 'broken'
<WT-Udev> tritium: it's not me installing
<soc1> WT-Udev: but an update with apt of the broken component could fix it (as long as i don't have to reboot), right?
<WT-Udev> soc1: Hum... I don't know.  If the cd uses unionfs or something similar you might be able to fit that update in to ram and run with it.  It's a -maybe-.
<WT-Udev> I assume it would fail pretty quickly if that wouldn't work so good luck
<WT-Udev> You know... I try to keep my name different every time I have a problem and rejoin freenode.  This time I was WTFing at udev...
<BUGabundo> ahh ok
<vbgunz> anybody know why toolbar icons default size is bigger than I actually set?
<WT-Udev> vbgunz: can you be slightly more specific?
<vbgunz> toolbar icons default size seems to be medium. under my systemsettings toolbar and main toolbar icon sizes are set to small
<vbgunz> konqueror, kmail, etc all have bigger icons on there toolbars than they're supposed to
<WT-Udev> thank you, I don't know what's wrong, but that is probably specific enough for you to search bug reports or get an answer from someone that does know.
<BUGabundo> does any one knows where to had apps that need patching, to the new notifications?
<BUGabundo> is it the wiki (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD/Comments) or LP?
<IntuitiveNipple> WT-Udev: udev 138-2~tj~ppa1j is in my PPA for testing (https://edge.launchpad.net/~intuitivenipple/+archive/ppa/)
<WT-Udev> I should be asleep... but... may as well give that a try
<WT-Udev> Oh crap, IntuitiveNipple do you know a kernel param i can add to disable inotify?
<WT-Udev> Hoping recovery mode bypasses it by being single user
<IntuitiveNipple> No, you would need to disable the udev service :)
<BUGabundo> funny enough PA 9.14 makes my pidgin crash much more then 9.15~test2
<WT-Udev> IntuitiveNipple: I've not done that in quite a while, would I be able to get a console and ethernet with that?
<WT-Udev> Right, forget waiting for the system.  The last time I booted that it took 45 min.
<SiDi> hey peeps, do you know if the UDS are public events ?
<IntuitiveNipple> WT-Udev: Easy way to do it. Start from a live-CD, unlock the encrypted volume(s), vgscan + vgchange, then create a chroot and update the package that way
<WT-Udev> IntuitiveNipple: I had a flash drive with systemrecovery'cd' on it.  I'm chrooted in to my / partition now (no seperate /usr), I didn't bind mount dev or proc though.
<WT-Udev> IS there an env-update command like gentoo has?
<IntuitiveNipple> It would help to bind /proc /dev /sys just in case
<IntuitiveNipple> The you can add my PPA, update, and then apt-get the package
<IntuitiveNipple> s/The/Then/
<WT-Udev> Ah forgot /sys
<IntuitiveNipple> This may help: http://tjworld.net/wiki/Linux/Ubuntu/Packages/MyPPA
<WT-Udev> What a pain...  I think I got the network setup right
<WT-Udev> trying to recall this at your equivilent of 1am is not fun
<WT-Udev> IntuitiveNipple: Your quotes are wrong
<WT-Udev> IntuitiveNipple: Also, doesn't tee default to over-write?  Or does it -a by defautl?
<salty-horse> can anyone confirm this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/metacity/+bug/332624
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 332624 in metacity "Inconsistencies when windows change their icon" [Undecided,New]
<IntuitiveNipple> tee overwrites which is what it is intended to do
<WT-Udev> echo "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/intuitivenipple/ppa/ubuntu $(lsb_release -sc) main' | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/intuitivenipple.list"
<WT-Udev> echo 'deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/intuitivenipple/ppa/ubuntu $(lsb_release -sc) main' | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/intuitivenipple.list"
<WT-Udev> So I should have only done the second?
<IntuitiveNipple> I've updated the quotes, thanks
<BUGabundo> what was that bug, for system to be SLOWWWWWWW?
<IntuitiveNipple> No, the first... you don't need the deb-src
<WT-Udev> two python updates are going in with the update as well
<BUGabundo> I'm being aftected by it, after the last batch of updates
<IntuitiveNipple> you should just need to do apt-get install udev=138-2~tj~ppa1j
 * WT-Udev shrugs
<WT-Udev> those three are going in as well
<IntuitiveNipple> BUGabundo: This? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/332270/comments/13
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 332270 in udev "[jaunty] doesn't boot anymore after udev upgrade" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<WT-Udev> Hum... this could be a problem... but it's my problem.
<WT-Udev> device-mapper: table ioctl failed: No such device or address
<miik> anyone noticed that playing mp3 in totem sometime very laggy?
<miik> then i close totem, and start again, then its laggy again
<miik> then i close and start again, this time it works and play music nice
<WT-Udev> IntuitiveNipple: failed to boot with -8, but that may be because the initrd creation might have failed and left me with a stale initrd (and old udev inside it)
<WT-Udev> -7 is booting and seems to be proceeding more rapidly
<WT-Udev> I'll try updating the initrd and rebooting after it's loaded
<IntuitiveNipple> OK
<IntuitiveNipple> I'm trying not to have to restart for now because I've got so much to do, I don't want to be chasing another bug just to be able to work :)
<WT-Udev> I know the feeling... I -loathed- the prospect of a 45 min boot time
<WT-Udev> Already your patch has cut that to about 5-10
<FFForever> how do i disable the crash manager in kde?
<FFForever> also dtchen if ur around any idea when the audio kernel fix will make it to the repo's?
<WT-Udev> IntuitiveNipple: I see some of the errors still, and it's not at full speed but it is much faster than earlier.  Still major hard disk activity.  I think it's only partly installed though, so I'm going to try re-installing it and rebuilding the initrd when I finally do get in.
<IntuitiveNipple> WT-Udev: OK, thanks. I picked the most obvious-looking commit in git and reverted it, so there could be more to do
<WT-Udev> I'll update again once I give it a full test
<WT-Udev> I may have spoken too soon.  / and /home mounted fairly quickly but my 'large files' partition for projects and such is taking forever.... and wired networking seems to start after that...
<pavs> I have jaunty running and I want to know how I can enable the new notification option notify-osd?
<dudus> I'm downloading daily-live from cdimages. But it's damn slow... is there a mirror for these files?
<pavs> will just installing the new updates do?
<BUGabundo> dudus: NO
<BUGabundo> pavs: check if you have ubuntu-desktop installed (if you are on ubuntu/gnome)
<BUGabundo> it should pull indicator-applet
<pavs> yes I do
<BUGabundo> pavs: $ apt-cache policy indicator-applet
<WT-Udev> well... here goes the test
<WT-Udev> IntuitiveNipple: it doesn't look hopeful now that I'm watching 'the pot' (waiting for it to boil...)
<IntuitiveNipple> WT-Udev: Thanks... I'll test it in a VM
<IntuitiveNipple> I'm juggling so many bugs today I'm losing track of where I am :D
<WT-Udev> IntuitiveNipple: A note, It -really- seems to be agrivated by the -8 version of the kernel.
<WT-Udev> Oh, and it finally unlocked /
<WT-Udev> that's about 5 min, between normal lines.
<IntuitiveNipple> hmmm
<WT-Udev> Who knows how many of /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:09.0/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0/block/sda/sda1 (numbers counting down) it printed...
<albert23> IntuitiveNipple: you need to drop the OPTIONS+="watch" line from 60-persistent-storage.rules. That's the one causing trouble with lvm. See comment 10 in the bug.
<IntuitiveNipple> albert23: Thanks. I'll revisit the git commits in a few moments
<WT-Udev> this is painful...
<WT-Udev> 'waiting for the root filesystem' x.x
<WT-Udev> IntuitiveNipple: yeah, I'm using 'the kitchen sink' less raid.
<WT-Udev> That's only because it's a laptop and has a single drive.
<IntuitiveNipple> Booting my crypt+LVM virtual machine now
<IntuitiveNipple> I have this laptop with LVM + encryption. About 17 LVs of which 4 are encrypted
<WT-Udev> Fun
<IntuitiveNipple> makes it easier to manage space with LVs
<WT-Udev> I only have /, /home, and another partition.
<WT-Udev> Indeed
<WT-Udev> Though I haven't felt the desire to resize and install another system... 9.04's teething pains are making me consider it (probably 8.10 next to it... but then the config files...)
<IntuitiveNipple> I split things down. I keep a /home/all/ where I mount file-systems for things like Media, SourceCode, VirtualMachines and so forth.
<pavs> BUGabundo it say "Unable to locate package indicator-applet". just finished installing all the latest updates...
<albert23> hmm, udev on bzr is not up to date: 137-3 unreleased...
<albert23> that's why it doesn't show the watch option in 60-persistent-storage.rules
<WT-Udev> IntuitiveNipple: I just told my laptop to mount the last partition.  Using -7 since it has slightly less of a headache booting.
<IntuitiveNipple> okay... best to revert to udev 137-2 then
<WT-Udev> So, testing pattern, ssh in, disable new sources, update udev, modify the rule file to remove watch, then re-create the initrds then test?
<IntuitiveNipple> To revert, just do "sudo apt-get install udev=137-2"
<WT-Udev> ok
<WT-Udev> as soon as I can login...
<IntuitiveNipple> :)
<IntuitiveNipple> The VM here is just applying the updates
<WT-Udev> Miles faster than this on real 'metal'
<WT-Udev> It probably doesn't have disk-seeking to contend with
<WT-Udev> uggh it's fscking /home
<IntuitiveNipple> ok, I've found the commit that applies the watch: f24036d
<WT-Udev> You may have a live package for me to test by the time I can login
<IntuitiveNipple> Just once, it would be a surprise to find that developers would actually document the new keywords in their documentation!
<WT-Udev> If it isn't documented it must not be intended for widespread use.
<IntuitiveNipple> hah... the docs don't have it, the NEWS does.
<IntuitiveNipple> "Device nodes can be watched for changes with inotify with OPTIONS="watch". If closed after being opened for writing, a "change" uevent will occur."
<IntuitiveNipple> No explanation of what kind of inotify it is
<WT-Udev> So... any time a close event happens a change event will be triggered... and presumably logged?
<WT-Udev> Which could then re-open and ...
<WT-Udev> fsck finally done...
<WT-Udev> hammering ssh
<WT-Udev> You know, if I could make stuff startup at arbitrary points, I'd put SSH just after / was rw
<WT-Udev> Ok, I'm in.  Is there a package up for testing or should I manually do it?
<IntuitiveNipple> Not yet, but just delete the watch and restart udev
<WT-Udev> E: Version '137-2' for 'udev' was not found
<WT-Udev> commented out repository, updating/upgrading
<IntuitiveNipple> Here's the patch: http://paste.ubuntu.com/121162/
<IntuitiveNipple> save it to a file (fix-watch.patch)
<IntuitiveNipple> then change to the udev directory (/lib/udev/rules.d/)
<IntuitiveNipple> and do sudo patch -p3 < path/to/fix-watch.patch
<IntuitiveNipple> If that patch applies ok, you can restart udev: sudo /etc/init.d/udev restart
<WT-Udev> I'm currently having issues downgrading
<IntuitiveNipple> this avoids the downgrade
<WT-Udev> I have a custom version of udev from you though
<IntuitiveNipple> It will apply to that, the reverted patch didn't touch that rule I don't think... runs off to check!
<IntuitiveNipple> no, that revert didn't touch 60-
<WT-Udev> It doesn't seem to on mine...
<WT-Udev> 1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- saving rejects to file 60-persistent-storage.rules.rej
<IntuitiveNipple> darn. sorry about that. I'm rushing too much here I guess.
<WT-Udev> I just need to revert to the normal package... but can't seem to muddle in to it in my tired state
<WT-Udev> apt-get install udev=138-1
<WT-Udev> KERNEL!="sr*", OPTIONS+="watch"
<WT-Udev> Get rid of that...
<albert23> WT-Udev: and update-initramfs -u ...
<WT-Udev> update-initramfs -c -k all << I have to use -c otherwise it screws up cryptsetup: NOTE: using /dev/mapper/ubuntu-encryptedroot instead of /dev/ubuntu/encryptedroot for rootvolume
<WT-Udev> and skips that
<IntuitiveNipple> that'll do it... in the original commit the option was on the same line as the IMPORT
<WT-Udev> very painful to get back in
<IntuitiveNipple> I posted a fix for cryptsetup initramfs issues last week
<IntuitiveNipple> To use UUID and LABEL in crypttab
<WT-Udev> Oh YES it works
<IntuitiveNipple> I'll update my package then
<WT-Udev> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/332270/+editstatus << IntuitiveNipple In Progress?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 332270 in udev "[jaunty] doesn't boot anymore after udev upgrade" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<IntuitiveNipple> Sure... you do that, I'll do the new package and test it in the VM
<IntuitiveNipple> what I've done is create a new branch, reset it to before the rules changes and cherry-picked the commits that don't involve the watch rules
<tretle> just heard some horrible rumour that canonical are thinking of inlcuding wine with ubuntu? is this true? i hope not
<WT-Udev> I rarely if ever use it, but what's so bad about wine?
<IntuitiveNipple> There was discussion a while back on the -devel mailing list
<IntuitiveNipple> build_test successful. Now to try it in the VM
<WT-Udev> what lesson did this illustrate: Never inotify for normal operations of a special device file...
<BUGabundo> eheh
<IntuitiveNipple> What is interesting is, on the VM, it didn't trigger.
<IntuitiveNipple> I wonder what testing was done?
<IntuitiveNipple> New version has just gone up to my PPA
<WT-Udev> My laptop is already shut down... but it starts quickly.  Would you prefer a test?
<IntuitiveNipple> Yes please
<IntuitiveNipple> Since I can't get the VM to trigger it
<IntuitiveNipple> might have to wait a few minutes for the PPA to build the packages
<WT-Udev> Well I can certify it's horrid when it rears it's head on my laptop
<WT-Udev> on -8 it even went so far as to crash something with a dump of some kind to the console
<WT-Udev> IntuitiveNipple: echo "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/intuitivenipple/ppa/ubuntu $(lsb_release -sc) main" | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/intuitivenipple.list"
<WT-Udev> it has an uneven number of "
<IntuitiveNipple> eeek
<IntuitiveNipple> sorted. thanks.
<WT-Udev> ... darn, it hadn't gotten upgraded yet
<WT-Udev> the listing page shows you have ppa2j but my laptop put in ppa1j
<WT-Udev> IntuitiveNipple: any idea how I can force the sync of the package list?
<IntuitiveNipple> sudo apt-get update
<WT-Udev> alrady did that and...
<WT-Udev> apt-get install udev=138-2~tj~ppa2j
<WT-Udev> E: Version '138-2~tj~ppa2j' for 'udev' was not found
<IntuitiveNipple> you shouldn't need to specify the version now... it's later than others so should be pulled in
<WT-Udev> it's not
<IntuitiveNipple> It might be that the archives haven't received the file yet
<WT-Udev> besides that, the version isn't found... meaning it wouldn't find it the other way either.
<IntuitiveNipple> yes, it is in the archive: http://ppa.launchpad.net/intuitivenipple/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/u/udev/
<IntuitiveNipple> Did you remove my PPA list from apt?
<WT-Udev> I added it back
<WT-Udev> apt-get install udev=138-2~tj~ppa1j doesn't complain
<IntuitiveNipple> sorry no, it isn't in the archive yet. I was getting the "2" confused
<WT-Udev> Does that update on the hour?
<IntuitiveNipple> I think it just depends on workload of the buildd machines
<IntuitiveNipple> Looking at other directories it might be every 20 mins
<WT-Udev> Hum... i386, amd64, and Ipia?
<WT-Udev> lpia?
<WT-Udev> is that for atom processors?
<IntuitiveNipple> Low Power Intel Architecture
<IntuitiveNipple> They've just arrived in the archive
<WT-Udev> Figures
<WT-Udev> I was 30 seconds too early on the sleep
<WT-Udev> Wow, that's not good.
<WT-Udev> Trying again
<WT-Udev> first time I did something wrong, probably console suspend or some crap like that
<WT-Udev> bug updated
<WT-Udev> IntuitiveNipple: do I need to do anything else?  This is the first time I've actually tested a package.
<IntuitiveNipple> Maybe report back to the bug report that this package appears to prevent the problem
<WT-Udev> 20090221-13:07:03 < WT-Udev> bug updated
<WT-Udev> 20090221-13:07:07 -!- Klanticus [n=quassel@189.103.18.4] has quit [Read error: 60 (Operation timed out)]
<WT-Udev> you mean that?
<WT-Udev> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/332270
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 332270 in udev "[jaunty] doesn't boot anymore after udev upgrade" [Undecided,In progress]
<IntuitiveNipple> That's fine thanks
<usser> anybody has a problem with their touchpad, scroll doesnt work in jaunty
<LinkinX64> usser, yea i know
<IntuitiveNipple> usser: ALPS touchpad here is scrolling
<LinkinX64> mine doesnt
<LinkinX64> but i am not using jaunty atm
<usser> LinkinX64, you have synaptics?
<usser> on bootup i notice an error that goes like: synaptics failed to turn on from suspend/resume. Something to that extend, even when doing the cold boot
<WT-Udev> usser: I have a synaptics one, the odd thing is the tapping part worked (which I hated) until I diabled it in a config file... but it's never shown up as something I'd be able to reccognize when xinput devices are listed.
<Ape> Is there issues with Jaunty and ext4? Should ext4 be stable enough for heavy use when Jaunty is released?
<IntuitiveNipple> So far so good, some false alarms but its been okay
<Ape> I heard that there might be data loss issues
<maco> Ape: right data loss issues still there, i belive
<untitled> hello :)
<untitled> a little problem here with xorg 1.6.0 RC2
<untitled> from jaunty repo
<untitled> mouse and keyboard dont work
<untitled> is there any magic to fix that? :)
<derekS> hey, is there a channel for the new notification system?
<Ienorand> derekS: Um, I think this would be the place if any...
<derekS> Ienorand: ok
<untitled> no? no ideas about xorg and input devices?
<Neonexus> anyone having trouble with network manager not connection after recent update?
<BUGabundo1> Neonexus: yeah
<BUGabundo1> try to restart it or networking
<Neonexus> any idea whats up?
<BUGabundo1> $ sudo /etc/init.d/NetworkManager restart
<BUGabundo1> $ sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<BUGabundo1> no idea
<Neonexus> I have
<BUGabundo1> just asked asac about it
<Neonexus> weird that my 3g still works
<Neonexus> I thought it might be a DHCP issue
<untitled> ok, I'll ask in a different way. How can I bypass hal and use xorg.conf again with xorg 1.6?
<BUGabundo1> Neonexus: if you have it too, I think we better file a bug
<BUGabundo1> so that asac can request info for debugging
<BUGabundo1> fileing now
<BUGabundo1> Neonexus: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/332706
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 332706 in network-manager "NM requires /etc/init.d/networking restart to make 3G work, after un/plug" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo1> fill free to subscribe and add your system details
<BUGabundo1> via apport-collect 332706
<danbas> Are there going to be official blu ray isos of the entire jaunty repo for AMD64?
<ikonia> danbas: nope, not that I've read
<BUGabundo1> NO
<ikonia> danbas: no plans to distribute anything on bluray
<BUGabundo1> why would there be?
<danbas> coz Lenny does?
<BUGabundo1> DVD is enough
<ikonia> danbas: ubuntu isn't debian
<BUGabundo1> the rest you get from archive
<BUGabundo1> if you have net access
<pavs> so can anyone tell me if how I can install notify-osd on jaunty ?
<Neonexus> pavs : aint it in the packages?
<Neonexus> System > Admin > Packager Manager  search for and install notify-osd
<pavs> it wasn there last time I tried it let me try again
<BUGabundo> pavs: $ apt-cache policy ubuntu-desktop libindicate0
<Neonexus> BUG I cant get networkmanager working
<pavs>  Unable to locate package libindicate0
<pavs> Unable to locate package libindicate0
<pavs> oops
<pavs> sorry for the double
<BUGabundo> libindicate0:  Installed: 0.1.1-0ubuntu2
<BUGabundo> pavs: are you on jaunty?
<BUGabundo> and fully updated?
<pavs> yes
<BUGabundo> do you have ubuntu-desktop installed (if you are on ubuntu/gnome) ?
<BUGabundo> Neonexus: not working?
<Neonexus> nope
<Neonexus> restarted
<Neonexus> everything looks fine
<pavs> ok hold on.... I am very sorry I am logged in to the wrong VM I am actually on ibex. very sorry about that
<BUGabundo> DUH
<BUGabundo> eheh
<pavs> its looks the same hard to tell :)
<Neonexus> cant see why 3g works fine, yet wired ethernet and wifi dont
<BUGabundo> its not friday, but its always fun : http://www.funtasticus.com/20090220/friday-wild-girls-february-20-2009/
<BUGabundo> pavs: change the background or cli color?
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> 3G works but no wire/wifi?
<BUGabundo> really strange
<pavs> they are all on VM for testing purpose. my original workstation looks different from default ubuntu
<Neonexus> and it was working fine, until an update few days ago
<siegie> Is there anyone using kubuntu jaunty? In dolphin the icons are flickering verry fast, when using a specific window size
<BUGabundo>      2   0.00s   1.92s 360.1M 16504K      0     0    0    0  96% metacity
<BUGabundo> metacity just went crazy
<hggdh> anybody having problems on boot (loooong delay, udev-related, probably)?
<BUGabundo> hggdh: not here
<BUGabundo> / ext3 /home xfs
<BUGabundo> 64 bits
<hggdh> same
<BUGabundo> exacly the same?
<BUGabundo> LOL
<hggdh> when I boot I have to magic-key into and (it seems) kill udevadm
<hggdh> no, not exactly the same, but similar: ext3 all partitions, AMD64x2
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> Intel C2D
<hggdh> well, starting to be not so similar ;-)
<hggdh> brb
#ubuntu+1 2009-02-22
<ST47> Gosh. I just ran a dist upgrade and came back to see it finished, and I have 22 more upgradable packages.
<BUGabundo> ST47: you are better of running UM
<BUGabundo> other wise I may end up with partial installs
<ST47> Yeah, that's what I meant.
<BUGabundo> ah ok
<ST47> I ran it, checked for and installed updates, then checked again and got more :)
<BUGabundo> devel branchs are like that....
<BUGabundo> lots of packages on queue
<bruce89> I'm surprised, as this is a weekend
<ST47> Oh. Maybe it just missed one package download and skipped it and its dependencies, and then I ignored the error message and had it try again. Either way, lots of updates.
<BUGabundo> bruce89: Global Bug Jams helps
<bruce89> ah
<Andre_Gondim> is there any problem in this compilation http://paste.ubuntu.com/121257/ ?
<nilson> A lot of problems with the new X.org?
<nilson> Mine is extremely slow with nvidia card
<pavs> ok notify-osd is installed.... wondering how to test it :) what will trigger a notification?
<nilson> Why did my logout option disappear from the Gnome menu?
<nilson> It used to be under System... now its gone
<pavs> because its on the top right hand side under your username
<nilson> Ah.. dumb me
<nilson> thanks :)
<pavs> :)
<nilson> I'm hoping the nvidia-180 drivers will fix my Xorg slowness
<nilson> I'm still with 173 for some reason
<pavs> I am hoping I can find out how to trigger notify-osd to see it in action
<bruce89> nilson: I don't like that either
<nilson> bruce89, have you tried upgrading drivers?
<bruce89> no, I meant the logout thingy
<nilson> my xorg is slow as hell, feels like im on a 200MHz box
<nilson> Ah yeahm takse getting used to
<crdlb> wow, removing log out from System was intentional?
<nilson> Ill be back, need to restart X
<bruce89> crdlb: yup
<crdlb> ugh
<bruce89> I don't like the changes made to fusa at all
<crdlb> maybe some people don't have the screen real estate for that behemoth?
<BUGabundo> pavs: just change your volume!
<ian1> anyone else seeing occasional graphics freezes (intel driver)?
<bruce89> I presume there's supposed to be things in the black box when pressing the volume buttons
<crdlb> yes
<ian1> bruce89: that's been fixed
<crdlb> ubuntu's testing is second to none; they didn't test it with icon theme != human :P
<pavs> BUGabundo hmm doesnt do the trick... I am on VM. It shouldnt matter though right?
<bruce89> I evidently don't have the fix yet
<bruce89> crdlb: ouch
<ian1> bruce89: hm maybe not fixed for non human themes, not sure ;)
<bruce89> not a major issue, my volume buttons don't work
<crdlb> apparently whoever wrote that really needs to learn about fd.o icon themes
<bruce89> the code in notify-osd is a bit odd anyway
<BUGabundo> pavs: no idea. try pidgin
<crdlb> also, is sytem -> prefs -> popup notifications supposed to let me put it in the bottom left?
<bruce89> for instance, no namespace, not using normal constuctors
<BUGabundo> bruce89: wait until it stack a few hunders notices, and take 15 mins to show them all
<BUGabundo> just stupid
<bruce89> and that
<BUGabundo> crdlb: I no longer have that menu option
<bruce89> I'm writing a e-mail to post to ubuntu-devel about the notifications
<bruce89> I'd be happy to voice anyone's concerns
<ian1> BUGabundo: why would it accumulate hundreds?
 * crdlb definitely wants it in the bottom right
<BUGabundo> ian1: pidgin, and gwibber
<bruce89> BUGabundo: are those dialogues?
 * BUGabundo kills notification-osd once again. 'cause the queue is to big
<BUGabundo> $ pkill notify-osd
<pavs> ok BUGabundu got working with system -> pref -> popup -> preview  duh! :). I was expecting it to work a lot like "gowl" on OS X, but not quite there yet.
<BUGabundo> pavs: I don't have that menu entry either...
<BUGabundo> I must be missing something
<pavs> yeah I didnt notice that either till the latest update I did few minutes ago.
 * BUGabundo runs UM -d again
 * BUGabundo warns: there goes my 3G bw
<BUGabundo> does anyone else have ephifany on queue?
<bruce89> in which sense?
<BUGabundo> its been there waiting to install since morning
<BUGabundo> no idea what package is still waiting to be built
<BUGabundo> I hate to have packages wait....some, take weeks to fix, when fail
 * bruce89 wonders why u-m wants to install python3.0
<BUGabundo> I already had it
<BUGabundo> but got 2.6 this afternoon
<bruce89> nothing depends on 3.0 though
<BUGabundo> are you sure?
<BUGabundo> check for rdepends
<BUGabundo> or it could be a policy thingy
<BUGabundo> but that would be plain stupid
<bruce89> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/121264/
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> now do rdepends on all of those
 * BUGabundo bets on LP api
<bruce89> well, unless aptitude says to install it, I'm not going to
<BUGabundo> ok
<Volkodav> update-notifier does not work seems like ?
<bruce89> likely it's being told to install stuff by big brother
<BUGabundo> as I said, it may be a Ubuntu Policy
<BUGabundo> but still it would be stupid to FORCE Py3
<bruce89> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/121268/ is my draft message
<BUGabundo> bruce89: you sound to arrogant on that email
<BUGabundo> light up a bit
<bruce89> I don't really know how to do that
<BUGabundo> yeah I know the feeling
<voix> hi
<voix> lol
<voix> wai
<voix> keikoz
<BUGabundo> bed time
<BUGabundo> see you guys tommorow
<ian1> hitting the Sound Up hardware button adds *two* bars to the popup :/
<ian1> that just seems wrong
<bruce89> ian1: bug time
<ian1> ah no, it's brightness that jumps 2, volume is more like 1, but sometimes 0 per press
<dyf> hello.. how do i know which "version" i currently have?
<dyf> i've been doing lots of partial upgrades in the last few days
<bruce89> there is no version for everything
<les> you're between versions techinically :) Go by the last alpha release and you're in Alpha 4.
<dyf> ok
<dyf> brb.. restarting after this last partial upgrade :P
 * DanaG still dislikes the annoying glitchy popup notifications.
<WelshDragon> glitchy?
<DanaG> Try holding the volume-down key so it repeats... and you'll see it go blinky twitchy spastic.
<DanaG> .... and it eats CPU, too.
<DanaG> And keeps going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going
<LinkinX64> going going
<DanaG> Same thing if you hit "previous song" hotkey a bunch of times while at the beginning of a playlist in quodlibet -- in one case, it kept popping up the same track-change notification multiple times for around 15 minutes!
<DanaG> ... even after it had gone on to other tracks.
<DanaG> Oh, and try rolling your mouse over it... the "disappearing" is rather jarring (not smooth).
<bruce89> thanks, yet more for my e-mail
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and where's my update-notifier icon?
<DanaG> As far as I'm concerned, this force-opened window of update-manager fails -- it doesn't even update the package list before displaying itself.
<DanaG> It also manages to make itself look like malware.
<bruce89> DanaG: I've been rallying against that for days
<bruce89> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/331054
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 331054 in update-notifier "Do not launch in background" [Undecided,Invalid]
<DanaG> And I want my damned ICON back.
<DanaG> It doesn't even do its stated purpose of staying up to date...
<bruce89> gconf-editor - /apps/update-notifier
<DanaG> ... it didn't update the package list.
<DanaG> So, it was showing 2-day old updates.
<dyf> trust me.. you don't want the notifier on.. there are about 50 updates every single day
<bruce89> hadn't thought of that
<bruce89> the 2 day old thing that is
<DanaG> I want the icon back, though -- the one that looked vaguely like a sun, as I'd describe it.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and on an old laptop I have around here, the mere act of updating package lists... bogs everything down for a while.
<bruce89> actually, that voids any "benefit" it would have, as the window is only supposed to appear when there are updates, but if you don't specificity check for them, it won't automatically thanks to mobile restrictions
<dyf> lol.. i like mike shuttleworth's reply to that bug
<DanaG> It's a P4-Celeron laptop, 1.6GHz.  Old 60-gig WD PATA 5400RPM drive.
 * crdlb went with a smaller HDD to get 7200RPM
<DanaG> That was an old system.
<bruce89> feel free to comment, I'm drafting an e-mail about the whole dialogue notification thing
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and another thing about the notifications: the hardcoded black clashes violently with my whole desktop theme.
<bruce89> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/121268/
<crdlb> this thing is from 2004, it's not exactly new either
<DanaG> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotificationDesignGuidelines
<DanaG> "Someone is offering to send you a file over the local network. If you do not accept it within about 30 seconds, the offer will be withdrawn."
<DanaG> That's lame.. what if I'm AFK?
<bruce89> currently, you'll get loads of dialogues piling up
<DanaG> http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/screenshot.png
<DanaG> Note how black just plain doesn't fit in.
<DanaG> Oh, and if you think I can't see my desktop icons... you'd be right.
<dyf> well, i use fluxbox.. so i don't have any of these issues
<DanaG> But I only use them once every quite-a-long-time.
<dyf> but it's interesting to see
<bruce89> there's no chance any of this notification stuff can stay now
<bruce89> even if I wanted it to
<DBO> audio is really jumpy on jaunty...
<DBO> anyone else experiencing this?
<dyf> DBO: yes.. i've been experiencing *serious* problems with pulseaudio
<dyf> it sometimes brings applications to a halt
 * DBO kills pulseaudio and tries again
<bruce89> DanaG: gconftool-2 --set --type bool /apps/update-notifier/auto_launch false
<syockit> you should check if the appropriate pulseaudio packages are installed or not
<syockit> especially, module-hal, for the pulse-rt support
<TuTUXG> DBO, reload it every few hrs, that's my "solution"
<DBO> TuTUXG, it does it right after reload
<dyf> sometimes an applications is trying to play an event sound and it halts because of audio problmes
<dyf> problms*
<dyf> problems*
<ali1234> it happens if pulse cannot open the audio because some other program already opened it
<TuTUXG> i do get lots crash with skype
<dyf> ali1234: and would that be considered a bug?
<dyf> i thought pulseaudio should mix sounds
<dyf> it shouldn't halt if more than one app tries to play a sound
<ali1234> example: i want to play some game that doesn't support pulse. i pulseaudio -k, play the game then quit. after i am finished i quit the game, but forget to restart pulse
<ali1234> i look at a video on youtube. flash opens the sound device directly, because pulse is not available. later i notice that sound doesn't work in other programs and restart pulse
<ali1234> now, programs that try to use pulse will lock up because flash is holding the sound device open
<DBO> killing pulseaudio made it play nice
<DBO> at least I can code now...
<DBO> daaaaaaaaaaaaaamnit
<DBO> it skipped...
<dyf> i am able to listen to music while playing youtube videos, no problems
<DBO> i cant even listen to music
<DBO> it skips just sitting there
<DBO> I have a friggin intel core 2 duo at 2.4GHZ
<ali1234> dyf: kill pulse and then watch a youtube video, then restart pulse and attempt to play music
<DBO> jaunty is shaping up to be a very VERY scary ubuntu release...
<dyf> bottom line is gnu/linux systems still suck at software mixing
<syockit> DBO: install pulseaudio-module-hal and pulseaudio-esound-compat, kill pulseaudio (pulseaudio -k) and restart the daemon (pulseaudio -D)
<ali1234> dyf: it has nothing to do with software mixing
<DBO> syockit, I already have those installed
<ali1234> dyf: pulse can mix all it wants, if there is no sound device available to play it on, it wont matter
<dyf> ali1234:  so the problem is between pulse and the actual sound device?
<ali1234> dyf: the problem is that not all applications support pulse
<dyf> i see
<dyf> that reminds me.. audacious was not able to play audio with pulse.. i changed it to alsa and it played nicely
<ali1234> dyf: other programs will try to autodetect
<ali1234> dyf: if any program manages to open the sound device when pulse is not running, then when pulse is restarted, any app that tries to play sound through it will freeze up or crash
<ali1234> to rectify the situation you must stop whatever program is holding the alsa device open, and then restart pulse
<ali1234> and then restart any program that uses pulse, if it crashed
<dyf> ali1234: that made a lot of things make sense.. thanks
<ali1234> about 6 months ago this was happening to me all the time randomly... but as more programs start to support pulse it is happening less and less
<DanaG> I get PulseAudio glitching when pidgin makes sounds.
<ali1234> it now only seems to happen when i manually stop pulse to use some old app
<DanaG> I also get PulseAudio dying on resume from suspend.
<ali1234> (and then forge to restart it)
<ali1234> the only time i get glitches from pulse is when i go to slashdot in firefox and it maxes out the cpu for 5 seconds - then the audio also stops
<DanaG> one bug I have:
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/314600
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 314600 in fglrx-installer "fglrx versions newer than 8.543 cause system hang and panic" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<DanaG> another:
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/284319
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 284319 in linux "mute, brightness buttons on new HP 6930p laptop" [Undecided,New]
<DanaG> yay for /google plugin.
 * DBO sighs
<DBO> so from what I read, jaunty is going to have screwed intel drivers, screwed sound because of that (they cause the sound to skip I am reading)...
<DanaG> Ugh, try hitting "previous track" and "next track" multiple times, rapidly, in a media player app that uses notifications -- you'll see it lag behind the track changes by an annoyingly long time.
<ali1234> yes it queues them up
<ali1234> i wonder what happens if the queue overflows
<DanaG> So far, I am quite not-impressed with this new feature.
<DanaG> Is that black color just plain hardcoded?
<DanaG> Ooooh:
<DanaG> "6.12.0 will be soon to follow with accel support for r6xx/r7xx chips "
<ali1234> it looks like if the notification queue gets full it just blocks :/
<ali1234> either that or it's just really slow
<DanaG> Yeah, it sucks.
<Volkodav> how come update notifier does not pop up anymore ?
<maco> Volkodav: because now if there are security updates, the update window itself will just pop up
<maco> and if you havent installed any updates in a week (whether through there or apt) it'll pop up in that case too
<DanaG> Oh yeah, they said OS X automatically pops up the notification...
<DanaG> I don't remember ever seeing that on my mom's iMac.
<Volkodav> well it popped up just once
<DanaG> Instead, I think it just sat there in the dock, hopping for attention.
<Volkodav> about 3 days ago
<Volkodav> and today I checked with synaptic - it had about 80 updates
<Volkodav> which I did
<Volkodav> so I doubth the auto part works right
<DanaG> Same for me...
<DanaG> ... it doesn't update the package list.
<Volkodav> just like nothing happens
<DanaG> Lots of the new stuff sucks.
<DanaG> Notifications are very glitchy -- and the volume and brightness ones started out completely BLANK.
<Volkodav> untill it is all sorted out
<DanaG> Just a big, hideous black rounded-rectangle, that clashes with its background.
<TuTUXG> DanaG, you have to use the human icons
<Volkodav> as long as it works via synaptic or just dist-upgrade - who cares
<DanaG> Yeah, having to use one icon set is just stupid.
<DanaG> I like my Tangerine icons.
<TuTUXG> DanaG, or u can just link those icons to whatever you use
<DanaG> I just copied them.
<DanaG> yay, xargs.
 * crdlb would rather just wait for it to be fixed
<TuTUXG> crdlb, i doubt, ubuntu's icon themes are always acting wired except you just stick with human
<crdlb> meh, I like 'gnome'
<TuTUXG> always something missing...
<crdlb> well, if they wouldn't screw with gnome so much ... :)
<TuTUXG> just fallback fallback fallback then nothing
<maco> TuTUXG: that's because human is a *very* complete theme. most themes only cover the essentials, and then someone goes and uses some weird icon that's rarely used, and then that one is missing
<crdlb> the fd.o spec is designed so that there will always be some icon if you follow the spec
<maco> a lot of icons are symlinks to other icons in some themes
<DanaG> They should've put the special icons in highcolor, too.
<TuTUXG> i have my own icon set anyway
<maco> DanaG: yeah, i'm pretty sure osx tiger does just pop it up.
<TuTUXG> only complete icon theme is human, isn't that funny?
<maco> Volkodav: its supposed to be security updates every 2 days, regular 1/wk, but during testing time they're setting everything to 2 days that way testers are hopefully not reporting already-fixed bugs
<DanaG> Well, for me, it's launching and showing the updates that were available... 2 days ago.
<DanaG> Not those available today.
<DanaG> I have to manually refresh the package lists.
<maco> yeah i see what you said about it not refreshing. i dont have a properly-working gui right now, and i update multiple times a day, so i have no way to confirm that
* dtchen changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Boot problems? See bug 332270 - do *not* use the ppa packages | Welcome to the Ubuntu Jaunty Jackalope (alpha) discussion channel | Jaunty is NOT RELEASED and NOT SUPPORTED, it will most certainly break your system in bad ways. Jaunty Alpha 4 CD Images Available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/jaunty/ | Join #ubuntu for Intrepid Ibex (8.10) and previous versions support | Please read Alpha 4 release notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaun
* dtchen changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Boot problems? See bug 332270 - do *not* use the ppa packages | Welcome to the Ubuntu Jaunty Jackalope (alpha) discussion channel | Jaunty is NOT RELEASED and NOT SUPPORTED, it will most certainly break your system in bad ways. Jaunty Alpha 4 CD Images Available at cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/jaunty/ | Join #ubuntu for Intrepid Ibex (8.10) and previous versions support | Please read Alpha 4 release notes: www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/alpha4
<crdlb> meh, that's useful, notify-osd has builtin fade instead of just allowing compiz to do it? :/
<DanaG> "the ppa packaes" -- which ones?
 * DanaG checks the bug...
<DanaG> bug 332270
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332270 in udev "[jaunty] doesn't boot anymore after udev upgrade" [Critical,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332270
<dtchen> DanaG: tj/intuitivenipple
<DanaG> intuitive.... nipple?  That's an odd name.
<maco> DanaG: the basis is that the nipple is the only intuitive interface. a new mother says even *that* isn't intuitive
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> Handy thing I can do even if my system won't boot:
<DanaG> Serial Over LAN.
<maco> netconsole?
<DanaG> netconsole?  Not sure what that is.  I'm using the AMT virtual serial port.
<DanaG> In fact, I've put a getty on it.
<pwnguin> fun. checkbox blocked in embeddedVT
<pwnguin> good thing we dont use packageKit!
<DanaG> oh yeah, netbook-launcher + radeon == ouch.
 * DanaG doesn't use lvm.
<TuTUXG> pwnguin, what's wrong with packagekit?
<pwnguin> TuTUXG: if a package install requires stdin, packagekit won't give it
<TuTUXG> huh
<TuTUXG> i c
<DanaG> That does bug me about update-manager...
<DanaG> ... you can't even use "less" as a pager.
<pwnguin> i have a setting thats supposed to use gnome UI
<pwnguin> for questions and such
<pwnguin> i thought it had a etc config setting too
<dyf> DanaG: by the way, i have a macbook and apple updates also pop up a window
<dyf> just saying
<DanaG> It doesn't set $DISPLAY, either.
 * DanaG likes having a software-usable hddprotect LED.
<DanaG> I have it set so that it blinks blue (in hardware) on HDD activity, and orange (in software) on SD card activity.
<Stralytic> what needs to be done to banshee to get its notifications to use the new framework?
<DanaG> heh, Tracker is telling me to "right-click here"
<DanaG> in the notification.
<DanaG> And there's no icon.
<maco> is it showing a dialog instead of the new notification?
<maco> oh
<maco> its supposed to convert all notifications that ignore the fact that notifications cant have actions into dialogs automatically. but i guess right-click and dialog dont go together eithe...
<DanaG> NOpe, just a balloon.
<DanaG> Telling me to right-click "here"
<DanaG> where there's no "here" to right-click on.
<maco> hahah
<wgrant> Notifications that have custom actions turn into dialogs, and all others turn into notifications that don't point anywhere.
<wgrant> I'm not sure I can call this progress, although it is shiny.
<DanaG> Ugh, that blinking on mouseover sucks.
<DanaG> It doesn't faaade nicely....
<DanaG> it BLINKS.
<wgrant> I think it wouldn't be so bad if it didn't fade so far.
<DanaG> It doesn't fade -- that's the thing.
<DanaG> it goes like *ON* off *ON*
<DanaG> not a smooth transition.
<DanaG> And the black color... is that hardcoded?
<DanaG> If so, I have a bone to pick with the developer.
<wgrant> It seems so :(
<DanaG> It clashes violently with my theme.
<ali1234> how can black clash?
<DanaG> www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/screenshot.png
<DanaG> Note the style... and think of how the black rectangle would fail to fit in.
<crdlb> also, I don't see why it doesn't respect struts to stay away from panels :/
<ali1234> *anything* woudl clash with that :P
<wgrant> DanaG: IMO that theme clashes with itself... :P
<DanaG> Yeah, it's harsh, but fun.
<DanaG> Oh, and try holding a volume or brightness key and let it go to the end of its range... and keep holding the key.
 * DanaG is going to go off for now.
<DanaG> I think.
<DanaG> But it goes all spastic-glitchy.
<crdlb> the empty rectangle looks very clean here :P
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> Oh, and it eats CPU, too.
<DanaG> ooh, shiny.  www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/screenshot-glassybleu.png
<DanaG> odd .... cd drive just randomly reset.
<pavs> Is this image of notify-osd a mockup or an actual demo? http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/265 because I have been using notify-osd and it looks nothing even close to this... I understand this is early development process but atleast I know I didnt screw up anything from my side.
<TuTUXG> pavs, sudo aptitude install notify-osd
<DanaG> Fades?  It doesn't "fade" away -- it *BLINKS* to darker.
<pavs> I installed it andit works but its doesnt look the image I gave you on the link by mark shuttleworth
<wgrant> DanaG: It fades for me...
<wgrant> pavs: How is it different?
<WT-Udev> DanaG: what video card do you have, do you have composit support enabled, and etc?
<wgrant> It looks practically identical for me.
<DanaG> Mouse over the thing...
<DanaG> it doesn't fade to dim.
<wgrant> DanaG: For me it does.
<pavs> oh I need composit enabled? :)
<wgrant> And I'm even using UXA, which has horrible transparency bugs.
<wgrant> pavs: How does it look without it?
<pavs> on my VM without composit it looks like this: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3374/3299722902_ebdc5c0ec0_o.png
<wgrant> Ah. Ew.
<DanaG> That's the old one.
<pavs> lol. thats the one that available with jaunty update
<WT-Udev> wgrant: DanaG I'm unsure if you -need- composit but from what I understand 2d transparency and such is much better when used through it... maybe I should look that up on wikipedia or something.
<WT-Udev> http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/CompositeExt
<WT-Udev> http://people.freedesktop.org/~keithp/screenshots/
<DanaG> I do have Metacity compositing enabled.
<DanaG> For me, the notifications don't "fade" on hover.. .they just drop to lower opacity rather jarringly.
<WT-Udev> DanaG: ok, that's the next question, what video-drivers are you using with what card?  It sounds like it might be trying to fade gradually but instead gets very jerky frames from the process
 * DanaG is using radeon on an r600 card.
<WT-Udev> http://www.x.org/wiki/radeon
<DanaG> very jerky frames... more like, one frame.
<DanaG> And try holding volume-down or brightness-down, letting the key repeat.
<DanaG> It goes all glitchy-spastic.
<DanaG> and blinky-twitchy.
<WT-Udev> DanaG: you might try the radeonhd driver and/or the binary driver
<DanaG> binary driver is a no-go for me, even on Intrepid.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/314600
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 314600 in fglrx-installer "fglrx versions newer than 8.543 cause system hang and panic" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<DanaG> Even on Intrepid.
<WT-Udev> DanaG: I suggest you complete the bug report then
<DanaG> What's not complete?
<DanaG> I even have a stacktrace.
<DanaG> My biggest gripe with radeon is the power draw -- when in Linux, my system draws 30 watts on battery with the 'radeon' driver.
<DanaG> In Windows, it's 16 to 19.
<WT-Udev> http://www.x.org/wiki/RadeonFeature << ick, found the table I wanted.
<DanaG> Same for Linux when fglrx was working.
<WT-Udev> 20090221-23:09:05 < ubottu> Ubuntu bug 314600 in fglrx-installer "fglrx versions newer than 8.543 cause system hang and panic" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 314600 in fglrx-installer "fglrx versions newer than 8.543 cause system hang and panic" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/314600
<WT-Udev> The bug report is listed as 'incomplete'
<ian1> I'd like to look for when this bug showed up http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=19879 -- how can I walk through the driver versions?
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 19879 in Drivers/DRI/i965 "rendering glitches in Google Earth" [Normal,New]
<ian1> should I just boot various kernels?
<DanaG> WT-Udev: duh, I know it's marked incomplete.
<DanaG> It just hasn't been UN-marked.
<DanaG> and there's no statement of what's missing.
<WT-Udev> DanaG: has it been confirmed by someone else?  If yes, change it to confirmed.
<WT-Udev> Then let whoever think's it's not complete change it back with a reason
 * DanaG does that.
<DanaG> Good advice.
<WT-Udev> Morning IntuitiveNipple.  How's the udev stuff going?
<IntuitiveNipple> WT-Udev: morning. My machine got hit by it this morning when it was powered on. Had to boot to live-CD and install the modified package via a chroot
 * DanaG will have to see what his machine does on boot.
<DanaG> Luckily, I'll be able to get a stacktrace even if it won't boot.
<IntuitiveNipple> DanaG: Before you do, make sure you have an alternate install to boot into, or the live-CD to hand. You'll have to remove the udev "watch" rules
<IntuitiveNipple> I'd like to reproduce it in a VM if possible
<DanaG> I do have a LiveCD on hand.
<IntuitiveNipple> I have a Hardy install to boot to, *but* the Jaunty file-systems are ext4, so couldn't create a mount to chroot to from their
<IntuitiveNipple> s/their/there/
<IntuitiveNipple> I'm wondering if it's the dmsetup change - its had a udev rule for 'watch' added too
 * DanaG doesn't have dmsetup installed.
<IntuitiveNipple> WT-Udev: Does your affected machine have the dmsetup package installed?
<WT-Udev> ii  dmsetup                                       2:1.02.27-4ubuntu4                            The Linux Kernel Device Mapper userspace library
<IntuitiveNipple> okay, same here
<IntuitiveNipple> I'll check whether the VM does
<IntuitiveNipple> it ought to :)
<WT-Udev> IntuitiveNipple: It may not occur in VM due to the fact that real devices have latency but memory has -much- less
<IntuitiveNipple> there should still be signs of the activity
<IntuitiveNipple> when inserting host USB devices, for example
<WT-Udev> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/332270/comments/29
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 332270 in udev "[jaunty] doesn't boot anymore after udev upgrade" [Critical,Confirmed]
<IntuitiveNipple> ok... the reason the VM didn't do it was, I installed my package in there lol
<WT-Udev> I should note, I still haven't gotten around to arranging for swap that's wiped out and encrypted on boot
<WT-Udev> I wanted to get suspend/resume working first so I could ensure that doing that didn't blow away the suspend/resume.
<Fudged_that_up> hello all, recomended I chat here - I have problem in gutsy that might be cured or at least party cured with jaunty. How do I upgrade to jaunty, and if I do can I expand my partition to fill my 1tb drive (at the moment ext3 not ext4)
<Fudged_that_up> sort to gutsy but intrepid ibex
<Fudged_that_up> *sorry to gutsy but intrepid ibex
<IntuitiveNipple> Jaunty is an alpha developer test right now
<WT-Udev> Fudged_that_up: at least wait a tiny bit until udev is fixed...  We have a workaround/solution but it hasn't made it in to the main packages yet.  I don't know what's holding it up.
<WT-Udev> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/332270  << Crippling
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 332270 in udev "[jaunty] doesn't boot anymore after udev upgrade" [Critical,Confirmed]
<Fudged_that_up> ok - i have a problem with intrepid proventing me from filling my drive and was told I should try it.ok back to the drawingboard!
<Fudged_that_up> ok
<WT-Udev> Fudged_that_up: Upgrade cleanly to Intrepid, once you've done that... hum
<Fudged_that_up> ?
<WT-Udev> What kind of setup do you have right now?  Are you trying to grow your root partition, your home, or an extra partition?
<WT-Udev> Home is painful but if you log in in console mode you can do it without anything extra (if you know how)
<WT-Udev> Otherwise you might want to use something like the install CD/DVD to do it from within that (when none of your disk partitions are mounted) OR even with a dedicated partitioning tool like in systemrescuecd http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<WT-Udev> If you're trying to grow / (root) you probably have to boot off other media.  The last time I resized an ext filesystem it didn't support online resize
<Fudged_that_up> I did a default install telling it to use the whole disk. it says there is no space left it says it's formated to 4.6gb!!!!!
<WT-Udev> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext3 << oh that does support online growth
<WT-Udev> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gparted << Fudged_that_up probably you want to install that and take a LOOK at your drive.  be -extrmely careful- you might accidently destroy your data.
<Fudged_that_up> thanks guys will try trhat
<Fudged_that_up> :)
<WT-Udev> gparted (or qtparted if you have KDE) will show you where you're using your disk.
<IntuitiveNipple> I may be a while... I've enabled udev debug logging and downgraded to udev 138-1 ... gonna restart and try to capture the log
<WT-Udev> IntuitiveNipple: Gods... good luck
<IntuitiveNipple> :)
<rohdef> how do I upgrade from an terminal?
<WT-Udev> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading << follow the server upgrade method
<rohdef> thanks
<WT-Udev> rohdef: if you have an LTS version of ubuntu installed there's an extra step, but Ibex's notes contain it
<rohdef> WT-Udev, I'm on Ibex, but the commands doesn't seem to work
<rohdef> when I run do-release-upgrade it just says that there isn't a new version
<WT-Udev> do-release-upgrade -h
<WT-Udev> To upgrade to a dev release (like 9.04) use: do-release-upgrade -d  I think.
<rohdef> I'll try
<rohdef> seems to work
<WT-Udev> Um, rohdef btw
<WT-Udev> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/332270
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 332270 in udev "[jaunty] doesn't boot anymore after udev upgrade" [Critical,Confirmed]
<WT-Udev> read that
<rohdef> I'll read
<WT-Udev> wb
<WT-Udev> How'd it go?
<IntuitiveNipple> no luck unfortunately. The event storm meant it never got beyond the initial ramdisk read-only file-system so the udev log wasn't saved to disk. I gave it 15 minutes
<IntuitiveNipple> I'm now trying to reproduce it on a PC with the console logged via serial cable
<WT-Udev> IntuitiveNipple: Yeah, I was going to ask before you left if... Yeah
<WT-Udev> Is there a way to netconsole log the udev results?
<WT-Udev> My laptop doesn't have serial
<WT-Udev> It -only- has USB and ethernet
<WT-Udev> (well and wifi, but wifi in initrd?  no.)
<IntuitiveNipple> That's the issue with many laptops. I've got a  test-bed ATX mobo here that I'm just firing up
<IntuitiveNipple> I
<WT-Udev> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/332270/comments/32 << Interesting
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 332270 in udev "[jaunty] doesn't boot anymore after udev upgrade" [Critical,Confirmed]
<WT-Udev> IntuitiveNipple: Now... for an experiment.
<WT-Udev> Well, actually first
<WT-Udev> IntuitiveNipple: Does your ppa-2 version of udev still have watch support, just not watch in the file?
<Cruster> hi, when i copy files to ntfs partitions, the files are copied, but dolphin reports: cannot change permissions for [filename]. is there any workaround?
<IntuitiveNipple> WT-Udev: yes
<IntuitiveNipple> WT-Udev: I used "for rule in /lib/udev/rules.d/*; do sed -i 's/watch//g' $rule; done" earlier to clear all the watches out
<WT-Udev> Cruster: I believe that depends on which NTFS driver you are using, however I'm unsure if there's anything to map ubuntu users on to NT users.
<WT-Udev> Yeah, I want to take your package and put -just- those back in.
<WT-Udev> Also, can I command the initrd to cache and auto-probe modules?
<WT-Udev> Like netconsole
<IntuitiveNipple> By 'those' you mean the rules?
<IntuitiveNipple> If so, just re-install udev 138-1
<WT-Udev> Some genius decided they wanted to have a debugging utility as a module... /lib/modules/2.6.28-8-generic/kernel/drivers/net/netconsole.ko
<Cruster> WT-Udev: I think it's about root permissions...
<dtchen> WT-Udev: just add the module name to /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and update-initramfs -u
<IntuitiveNipple> WT-Udev: add the module name to /etc/initramfs-tools/modules
<IntuitiveNipple> Grrr. This thing is conspiring against me. hased together cross-over serial cable has pulled some wires out
<WT-Udev> IntuitiveNipple: take a break from that for a moment and catch up on the bug page.
<geser> I got hit by the udev bug too :( Luckily I had still the old version on disk so I could downgrade to get a working computer again
<idorock89> just gave command to upgrade to jaunty as i coudnt resis t the temptation anymore
<idorock89> it still says 8 hours remaining
<idorock89> btw anyone with nvidia gph card on jaunty here?
<IntuitiveNipple> that's better... multimeter and a screwdriver and it's working now
<Ademan> i need newer versions of the xcb libraries in order to build awesomewm trunk, i realize this is somewhat offtopic, but is there any easy way to tell if i can get them through backports? (i'm on intrepid)  Oh and if i say intrepid-backports, that's jaunty packages backported to intrepid, right?
<rww> Ademan: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid-backports/allpackages has a list of all the packages in intrepid-backports, which should help you with the first question.
<Ademan> thanks rww
<WT-Udev> I hate problems like this udev one...
<WT-Udev> I can't tell for SURE if I've reproduced it for like... 20 min, when the first crap gets tossed on to the screen.
<WT-Udev> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/332270/comments/42
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 332270 in udev "[jaunty] doesn't boot anymore after udev upgrade" [Critical,Confirmed]
<Ademan> rww: hrm it isn't there, that's unfortunate.  there's always upgrading to jaunty i suppose.  do you guys need any more testers? :-D
<WT-Udev> Ademan: No... I was finally able to get a result.  Unless you want to deal with a mess of udev initrd level pain.
<idorock89> btw anyone with nvidia gph card on jaunty here?
<Ademan> WT-Udev: my knowledge of pre-X-being-started stuff is pretty limited, so i guess i don't.  is that a pretty common problem?
<IntuitiveNipple> idorock89: Yes; GeForce Go 7600
<Ademan> not to say i'm lost when i get dropped into a stinking busybox shell though... heh
<WT-Udev> IntuitiveNipple: yes, 8400m
<idorock89> IntuitiveNipple: and do u have restriceted nvidia ghpx drivers in jaunty?
<WT-Udev> Ademan: it seems to effect anyone with LVM or raid (or EVMS etc); is that correct IntuitiveNipple ?
<WT-Udev> idorock89: I do
<WT-Udev> You have to add a line to the xorg.conf file
<Ademan> s/(?=lost)/totally/
<idorock89> any probs bcoz of nvidia gphx drivers as compared to intrepid?
<IntuitiveNipple> idorock89: Yes, 180.29
<IntuitiveNipple> idorock89: There's a few nasty issues with 180.29, depending on which chipset is used
<idorock89> IntuitiveNipple: i have nvidia 6200. do u think i will have any probs
<idorock89> ?
<IntuitiveNipple> idorock89: Couldn't say; best to scan the Nvidia forums at nvnet
<IntuitiveNipple> sorry, nvnews.net
<idorock89> k
<WT-Udev> idorock89: dunno, I mostly use the xv interface, not gl
<idorock89> WT-Udev: pls explain what the xv and gl interface are? and how to change them
<idorock89> ?
<WT-Udev> xv is x-video, it's used to make video playback faster (possible in some cases)
<rww> LP:332270 only affects systems using LVM, right?
<WT-Udev> xvmc is even faster yet
 * maxb is amused. Ubuntu is inviting me to report the fact that my machine failed to resume from suspend so that the developers can fix the problem. Somehow I doubt they can fix "running out of battery" :-)
<WT-Udev> rww: I think it might be any system using ANY device mapper items.
<WT-Udev> maxb: what I never got about suspend
<rww> WT-Udev: so LVM and EVMS?
<WT-Udev> Why can't the system hibernate, but keep the resume stuff in ram too.
<WT-Udev> rww: "Is anyone that does -not- use LVM or RAID or other device-mapper items effected?"
<WT-Udev> I've not yet seen a testcase involving dmraid, but I suspect they would have ones as well
<maxb> WT-Udev: It can.
<IntuitiveNipple> WT-Udev: hibernate and suspend are designed for different purposes. Hibernate is for a total power-off scenario
<maxb> WT-Udev: That's called a hybrid suspend. It takes a lot longer to prepare than a pure suspend, though
<maxb> You can invoke that kind of suspend with pm-suspend-hybrid -- don't know if there's any GUI exposure of the functionality
<WT-Udev> IntuitiveNipple: Yeah, but it does have an advantage.  If you're syspended and disk-backed then you can resume just fine even if you loose power.
<WT-Udev> IntuitiveNipple: are you aware, off the top of your head, of udev syntax to print the types of information for a given device that udev rules would run on?
<WT-Udev> like...
<WT-Udev> MagicUdevThing /dev/sda1 -> would tell me the kernel, attrs, etc.
<WT-Udev> http://wiki.debian.org/udev
<WT-Udev> installing udevinfo
<IntuitiveNipple> udevadm info --query=all --name=
<IntuitiveNipple> You can also use udevadm monitor --environment to watch events
<WT-Udev> IntuitiveNipple: Doesn't quite get me everything.  It's not listing any ATTRS
<WT-Udev> KERNEL=="hd*[0-9]", ATTRS{removable}=="1", GOTO="persistent_storage_end" << I have no way of seeing if attrs removable == 1
<WT-Udev> Oops, forgot to replace every instance of the data...
<WT-Udev> oh well it's gone now
<idorock89> which ff version is there currently?
<idorock89> firefox
<WT-Udev> 3.0.6+nobinonly-0ubuntu1
<idorock89> why not 3.1 its at beta 3 or something and if we are including 3.1 in jaunty then we should upgrade right?
<idorock89> or is 3.1 not in jaunty?
<WT-Udev> idorock89: dunno, why not check the bug reporting system for it and/or add a bug to that effect if it's in the proposed list
<IntuitiveNipple> Oh well, I give up! Daily live-CD x86, ubiquity fails to start because Dbus denies it permission to pass messages
<WT-Udev> This is somewhat annoying... I have the netconsole module in place, but it doesn't seem to be working.
<IntuitiveNipple> Have you added the console= directives to the kernel command line?
<WT-Udev> gunzip -dc initrd.img-2.6.28-8-generic | cpio -t | grep netcon
<WT-Udev> lib/modules/2.6.28-8-generic/kernel/drivers/net/netconsole.ko
<WT-Udev> [    0.000000] Command line: root=/dev/mapper/rootvolume ro no_console_suspend netconsole="6665@172.16.1.7/eth0,6660@172.16.1.8/00:40:f4:cb:7a:f9"  crashkernel=384M-2G:64M@16M,2G-:128M@16M
<WT-Udev> the mac address is correct and even tcpdumping for that port has no result
<IntuitiveNipple> have you enabled syslogd on the target to accept TCP connections?
<WT-Udev> They're UDP and there's no firewall
<WT-Udev> port 6666 (another system I've got configured to netconsole log) logs just fine
<WT-Udev> I'll try a netcat simulation of logging on that port
<IntuitiveNipple> have you set console_loglevel?
<WT-Udev> Hum, no
<IntuitiveNipple> I'm using debootstrap to install Jaunty on this test-bed PC, since the daily CD ubiquity fails
<WT-Udev> cat something | nc -u -p 6665 172.16.1.8 6660
<WT-Udev> which worked
<WT-Udev> IntuitiveNipple: I should note, the other system that's done netconsole logging is an 8.10 system, so I don't see why it would fail here when I used that system'
<WT-Udev> s netconsole string as the basis
<WT-Udev> I literally only changed the source IP and dest port, but I tested that in netcat
<WT-Udev> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jackalope_(disambiguation) << I just noticed... Jackalope?  Are we eventually going to get up to Unix Unicorn or Domesticated Dragon?
<IntuitiveNipple> netcat's -p option on Jaunty seems to have changed. I got caught out by that too. it now means the port to listen on, not port to listen for. So you need -p 6660
<WT-Udev> IntuitiveNipple:        -p port      local port number (port numbers can be individual or ranges: lo-hi [inclusive])
<IntuitiveNipple> In Hardy/Intrepid, the command appeared to work differently.
<WT-Udev> right from the manpage
<WT-Udev> IN JJ
<WT-Udev> The local port will be the source when sending, or the listener port when recieving
<IntuitiveNipple> And you did nc -u -p 6665 172.16.1.8 6660 ?
<IntuitiveNipple> Should be nc -u -p 6660 172.16.1.8 6665 ?
<IntuitiveNipple> Or  nc -l -u -p 6660 172.16.1.8 6665 ?
<WT-Udev> netconsole="6665@172.16.1.7/eth0,6660@172.16.1.8/00:40:f4:cb:7a:f9" << srcprt:srcip:srcif targetprt:targetip:targetmac
<WT-Udev> So send from port 6665 to ip and port
<WT-Udev> IntuitiveNipple: do you have a craskhernel line?
<IntuitiveNipple> No
<WT-Udev> Odd, I wonder why that's there....
<WT-Udev> Maybe if I remove it netconsole logging will work
<WT-Udev> Odd... it's being tacked on automatically but isn't listed in any section of menu.lst I can see
<WT-Udev> IntuitiveNipple: do you have kdump installed?
<WT-Udev> kexec-tools: /etc/init.d/kdump
<WT-Udev> rather
<IntuitiveNipple> no
<IntuitiveNipple> I leave all that VMs
<WT-Udev> ... kexec-tools is auto-installed... but how do I tell by what?
<WT-Udev> Ah found it
<WT-Udev> removing makedumpfile
<WT-Udev> doesn't seem to have fixed it
<WT-Udev> Arg, it's not even loaded now
<WT-Udev> Anyone in here know a kernel paramater to pass it to tell the kernel to ask for a module?
<IntuitiveNipple> I thought the fact netconsole was on the command-line caused it to be loaded if it was there as a module?
<IntuitiveNipple> if not, you need to add it to the initramfs loaded modules list
<WT-Udev> I edited that file from before
<WT-Udev> The module's in the image.  Is there something else I need to edit?
<IntuitiveNipple> It won't be loaded unless specifically asked for though, and no hardware is going to prompt that
<IntuitiveNipple> actually, it should be if it is in the modules file
<IntuitiveNipple> see https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/16622
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 16622 in initramfs-tools "WISHLIST: Add netconsole to initrd or compile into kernel" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<IntuitiveNipple> Yay! the new PC has hit the udev inotify storm immediately
<IntuitiveNipple> As soon as I added an LVM partition
<WT-Udev> IntuitiveNipple: can test with adding a raid one first as well?
<IntuitiveNipple> Not yet
<IntuitiveNipple> I just want to capture the storm in a log file
<idorock89> can someone tell me which version of empathy is in jaunty right now?
<IntuitiveNipple> http://packages.ubuntu.com
<idorock89> !332270
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 332270
<WT-Udev> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/332270
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 332270 in udev "[jaunty] doesn't boot anymore after udev upgrade" [Critical,Confirmed]
<idorock89> WT-Udev thx
<WT-Udev> Yup... what the udev
<WT-Udev> more literally what the udev !?!???!??
<blueyed> Is there a known problem with a raid+cryptsetup+lvm setup? I cannot boot my system anymore..
<WT-Udev> blueyed: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/332270
<blueyed> ah.. looking at topic.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 332270 in udev "[jaunty] doesn't boot anymore after udev upgrade" [Critical,Confirmed]
<WT-Udev> read the whole thing first
<blueyed> thanks, WT-Udev!
<ronny> anyone aware of a tool te find/remove broken gnome menu entries - i have collected a few hundred broken menu entries over the time
<IntuitiveNipple> ronny: user-profile stores them in ~/.local/share/applications
<ronny> aware of a tool that collects the broken ones (ie all entries that don't work any more)
<IntuitiveNipple> Your brain :)
<WT-Udev> maybe it would be better to just regenerate them?  I have no idea since I loath the gnome interface (it is all nurfed... and you need to know voodoo to enable nice features that are fixed to a default...)
<WT-Udev> ronny: maybe they're text based, you could probably write or find a shell-script to audit that and remove any which point to bad locations
<ronny> IntuitiveNipple: these files are a bitch to parse, and there is enough of them there to waste days
<IntuitiveNipple> ronny: This will help you identify the executables: for app in  ~/.local/share/applications/*; do EXE="$(grep -o '^Exec=.*' "$app")"; echo $EXE; done
<IntuitiveNipple> Or, you could do: for app in  ~/.local/share/applications/*; do EXE="$(grep -o '^Exec=.*' "$app")"; echo "$app = $EXE"; done
<ronny> IntuitiveNipple: it nests paths
<cumulus007> Hi, I'm looking for the Launchpad translations of the Live CD installer
<WT-Udev> maybe
<WT-Udev> if [ ! -f "$EXE" ] ; then rm $app ; fi     or something like that
<cumulus007> anyone?
<WT-Udev> no idea
<cumulus007> hm :(
<blueyed> cumulus007: ubiquity?
<cumulus007> i checked the Ubiquity project, but their translation is not maintained on Launchpad
<nblracer> i thought gparted came with ubuntu :(
<nblracer> i also remember in ubuntu 6 there was a nice GUI manger for mounting and formating and partion drives
<cumulus007> it does
<WT-Udev> nblracer: not with xubuntu by default anyway;  it might be on the livecd though.  pn  gparted                                       <none>                                        (no description available)
<nblracer> did not come with my install, ubuntu Jaunty
<WT-Udev> Odd, maybe ubuntu-desktop depends on it but not xubuntu-desktop?
<nblracer> i; not on Xfc
<nblracer> gnome
<nblracer> installing it now though...
<nblracer> but does any one recall that manger that came with ubuntu 6.06 for formating and mount HDD
<blueyed> WT-Udev: what's the preferred workaround for the bug? Commenting out the problematic "watch" line?
<WT-Udev> blueyed: you have to regenerate the initrds as well
<blueyed> yes. but that appears to be the best workaround, yes?
<WT-Udev> You can do both manually, or you can add IntuitiveNipple's ppa so you get the package with the rulsets like that, which then automatically does the initrd
<WT-Udev> Either way, you can work around the problem like that
<laputa> Is here the channel #Ubuntu+1?
<WT-Udev> You can't tell?
<laputa> I have some trouble...
<laputa> I need help...
<WT-Udev> You use LVM and your system won't boot anymore?
<laputa> processing was halted because there were too many errors.
<WT-Udev> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/332270 << If your system won't boot anymore and the hard drive light shows heavy activity...
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 332270 in udev "[jaunty] doesn't boot anymore after udev upgrade" [Critical,Confirmed]
<WT-Udev> laputa: during startup?
<laputa> when I do: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<WT-Udev> Hum... returns quite rapidly on mine.
<WT-Udev> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dpkg/+bug/108189 <??
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 108189 in dpkg "files list file for package `*' is missing final newline" [High,Triaged]
<laputa> WT-Udev:can you send me a file:/usr/share/gconf/schemas/metacity.schemas?
<laputa> It seems the file missing...
<WT-Udev> laputa: I have xubuntu... not ubuntu so...
<WT-Udev> ah but I do seem to have that file
<WT-Udev> can you take the file?
<laputa> I don't have that file, you can send to:amoblin@gmail.com. Thank you so much!
<WT-Udev> laputa: nope... I don't feel like logging in to my mail right now
<WT-Udev> can you just take it via dcc?
<laputa> what's mean: via dcc?
<WT-Udev> the irc method of sending files
<laputa> how to accpet it?
<WT-Udev> that's client specific
<WT-Udev> /dcc get WT-Udev
<WT-Udev> do that
<WT-Udev> there you go
<laputa> oh! I got it! It's funny!
<WT-Udev> it should be in yoru home folder someplace
<WT-Udev> Here I was about to toss it on to pastebin
<IntuitiveNipple> WT-Udev: got an interesting situation here
<WT-Udev> Oh?
<laputa> I have done it! Thank you!
<laputa> I give the error log to you, OK?
<IntuitiveNipple> With udev_log="debug" or "info" the system can reach a root prompt. When it is set to "err" it hits the event storm at 6.5 seconds and thrashes the hard disk and doesn't seem to recover.
<IntuitiveNipple> This looks like a timing-related issue - the log type affecting it. The actual storm didn't start until I installed lvm2 though
<WT-Udev> Er no thank you... the error log won't be useful for me.
<WT-Udev> IntuitiveNipple: That sounds amazingly like a race condition.  It also sounds like enabling the other logging events buffers it out enough to avoid it.
<laputa> WT-Udev:Package metacity-common is not configured yet. so?
<WT-Udev> laputa: you try what you were doing all over again.  dpkg --configure -a should run to completion without error
<WT-Udev> If it has an error, you need to figure out what it is and fix it
<laputa> I do dpkg --configure -a, and it show me much error.
<WT-Udev> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dpkg/+bug/108189 << read this yet?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 108189 in dpkg "files list file for package `*' is missing final newline" [High,Triaged]
<laputa> w3m cann't load the url...
<laputa> https? not http?
<WT-Udev> It redirects
<laputa> sorry, it's my fault!
<WT-Udev> laputa: There are really two options at this point depending on the effort each might cost you.
<WT-Udev> 1) Backup anything you want to keep, re-install.
<WT-Udev> 2) Go through the process listed in that thread and try to fix it.
<WT-Udev> There are also an unknown number of unknown options.
<laputa> I will choose 2
<WT-Udev> Then you'll -have- to view that thread
<SiDi> Hi people
<gnomefreak> can you pastebin the error
<WT-Udev> laputa: there seems to be a lot of 'It may be media corruption' or bad memory/etc.  Have you run a S.M.A.R.T. test on your hard drive?  Checked the CDs for defects?  Checked your memory with the memtest?  Maybe checked the cpu with a prime-stress tester or some other tool?
<WT-Udev> laputa: are you stuck in console?
<gnomefreak> ok lets try this again. WT-Udev Lunar_Lamp can you pastebin everything after the dpkg command. i would liket o see these
<WT-Udev> gnomefreak: I don't have the problem
<gnomefreak> damnit not Lunar_Lamp but laputa
<gnomefreak> wt`your helping him so maybe he pastebined it and i missed it
<gnomefreak> WT-Udev: ^^
<WT-Udev> Nope, but I did mention pastebin, just not as pastebin.com
<gnomefreak> i have no errors that is why i want to see them to see what paackages are failing and if able to be fixed
<WT-Udev> gnomefreak: it sounds remotely like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dpkg/+bug/108189
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 108189 in dpkg "files list file for package `*' is missing final newline" [High,Triaged]
<WT-Udev> * being variable, but always showing up on a given install
<gnomefreak> exact would be better the part where it sounds remotely like) is the problem there
<WT-Udev> Yeah, I know... laputa ?
<gnomefreak> ill be back need smoke just ping me when if you pastebin it.
<WT-Udev> http://pastebin.com/m55d6beee
<WT-Udev> There's the bug thread, laputa you can look at that, right?
<laputa> WT-Udev:I searched some messages just now,sorry!
<laputa> I only under console.
<laputa> I can't got in gnome...
<laputa> It seems like the package libmetacity0 was not configured yet.
<gnomefreak> thats what sudo dpkg --configure -a is for
<laputa> gnomefreak:for configure the installed package.
<gnomefreak> all first than show me errors. why cant you boot into failsafe? did it not give you option?
<gnomefreak> the bug is too old nothing for jaunty in it that is why i need the exact message
<gnomefreak> laputa: is the error from a upgrade from 8.10 or have you upgraded already and this is just errors you get on normal package upgrade?
<SiDi> Hm, got a question about the new notification system
<SiDi> did anyone manage to have it shown on another place than top right ?
<gnomefreak> SiDi: never tried but since your apps are in upper right it only makes sense they are there
<SiDi> what i mean is that there's a tool in the systems menu that allows you to put it on the other corners, but it doesnt work
<gnomefreak> SiDi: you can try in gconf but i doubt you will find it
<SiDi> anyways i'm gonna reboot on jaunty and download the latest updates
<SiDi> brb asap
<gnomefreak> than not sure
<nblracer> is there a tool, to extract an iso
<scizzo-> nblracer: you mount it
<scizzo-> nblracer: gmountiso
<nblracer> rgr
<nblracer> one more thing, is there a plan to have a tool like this is in the jaunty repos. http://flomertens.free.fr/disk-manager/index.html
<nblracer> if there is what is it called
<laputa_> I have started gnome!
<amoblin> a mobline linux, that the mean!
<amoblin> that's the meaning.
<Finnish> Hello
<Finnish> I'm not able to install this daily build
<BUGabundo1> Finnish: sintoms?
<Finnish> _
<Finnish> Sorry, I don't understand
<BUGabundo1> what happened?
<WT-Udev> Finnish: he typoed symptoms
<WT-Udev> I think
<BUGabundo1> yeah
<BUGabundo1> lost in translation
<Finnish> I'm trying to install this daily build from USB stick. First time when I tried to click install, it gave me an error^crash report
<BUGabundo1> ehehe
<BUGabundo1> nice
<BUGabundo1> did you report it ?
<Finnish> After that when I click install-button, nothing happens
<BUGabundo1> seems like ubiquity is a bit lost there
<Finnish> I was in a rush and a bit hangover, so I ignored it
<BUGabundo1> try the next daily or previous
<Finnish> So what can I do to install
<BUGabundo1> if it also fails
<BUGabundo1> please report a bug
<BUGabundo1> against ubiquity
<BUGabundo1> so that colin (or is it cjwatson?) can take a look at it
<Finnish> Ok, I'll try. But is this usual
<cumulus007> does anybody know where the translation of Ubiquity is located?
<BUGabundo1> bugs happen
<BUGabundo1> and lots of stuff have changed on the last few days, do to FF
<BUGabundo1> plus kernel changes (ext4, speed boot up, etc)
<hey_joe> anyone know the status of the intel 845g under 9.04? is compiz working? or must i still revert to 8.04 to get desktop effects?
<hey_joe> what is the newest available version of ubuntu to fully support the intel845g?
<BUGabundo1> dunno
<amoblin> hey_joe:if 8.04 can, 9.04 can,too.
<hey_joe> amoblin, really?
<amoblin> if 9.04 cannot, there is only one reason...
<hey_joe> with the i810 driver or what?
<hey_joe> what reason would that be?
<TuTUXG> BECAUSE ITS STILL ALPHA
<hey_joe> hrm
<amoblin> in order to rapid the speed, it was removed from the kernel. but alpha is another factor.
<WT-Udev> Well, EVENTUALLY older drivers will be dropped off the current releases... but yeah, not anything on this timescale
<SiDi> hey_joe: Jaunty uses Xorg server 1.6, it's possible the drivers of your GPU still cant manage it
<SiDi> though if you're using a nvidia card it should be ok
<hey_joe> it didn't work in 8.10...
<hey_joe> works great in 8.04
<hey_joe> i guess im just debating trying to install the beta..
<SiDi> i think there are backport packages for that
<WT-Udev> hey_joe: try the beta off a livecd?
<hey_joe> WT-Udev, if the liveCD works with desktop effects, then most certainly a full install would to correct?
<WT-Udev> Users of Intel i845 or i865 video chipsets are unable to load X, getting an error message of "Fatal server error: Couldn't bind memory for BO front buffer". Users on these systems are advised to wait for a resolution to this bug before upgrading. 304871
<hey_joe> WT-Udev, i dont get that error..
<WT-Udev> www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/alpha4 -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/304871
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 304871 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i845G] Fatal server error: Couldn't bind memory for BO front buffer (Jaunty)" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<hey_joe> hrm
<WT-Udev> hey_joe: Yeah, if the live CD works then it should.  I don't know if the livecd HAS those effects though
<hey_joe> hrm
 * hey_joe cries in the corner
<hey_joe> it seems i remember trying 9.04, and it not working.. but maybe that was 8.10
<hey_joe> is this the best sources? >> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<WT-Udev> Hum... as long as you aren't planning on using any LVM partitions for a bit
<BUGabundo1> hey_joe: no
<BUGabundo1> that's alternate cd
<BUGabundo1> you want daily-live
<BUGabundo1>  !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<hey_joe> ubottu. hah. thats rich.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hey_joe> thanks guys
<hey_joe> ill give 9.04 a whirl
<WT-Udev> hey_joe: so the second link
<WT-Udev> if you want to run off the CD
<hey_joe> yep
<amoblin_> hello
<WT-Udev> wb
<BUGabundo1> amoblin_: hi
<amoblin_> who use zhcon?
<thehook> is there any jaunty minimal cd?
<siegie> thehook: i think not, i used the intrepid mimimal cd and upgraded
<WT-Udev> thehook: I'd consider the server one... but that's me.
<amoblin_> alternate jaunty?
<WT-Udev> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<WT-Udev> yeah
<WT-Udev> Those are oversized, but you can usually get away with running that off of a DVD
<amoblin_> you can use alternate jaunty cd to minimally installed ubuntu.
<WT-Udev> I haven't tested that, but I think I've run cd images on dvds back when I was out of cds for a bit
<thehook> siegie: how was it that you upgraded to jaunty? minimal cd doesn't have either dist-upgrade or update-manager
<SiDi> see you people
<siegie> thehook: just a mimimal install and upgrade
<thehook> amoblin_: is there a option for that?
<BUGabundo1> siegie: thehook I think there's a minimal cd. let me check archive
<BUGabundo1> siegie: thehook i386 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/main/installer-i386/current/images/
<Laibsch> I am just in the process of upgrading from hardy to Jaunty
<BUGabundo1> 64 bits http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/main/installer-amd64/current/images/
<BUGabundo1> Laibsch: do you need a stable system?
<BUGabundo1> ave you read the technical and release notes?
<Laibsch> I get lots of errors "$dir is not empty, some byte-compiled code may be left behind".  I think that is non-serious, but did anybody else see that?
<BUGabundo1> prior to upgrade?
<thehook> I already istalled intrepid ibex and upgraded to jaunty, but it seems a bit unstable, and this time I upgraded it wont boot.. the other computer is just displaying /sys/devices/virtual/block/dm-0 (some incremental number)
<thehook> BUGabundo1: thanks :)
<WT-Udev> thehook: Congradulations you have the udev bug... https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/332270
<BUGabundo1> Laibsch: please comment any other repo on your Sources.list
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 332270 in udev "[jaunty] doesn't boot anymore after udev upgrade" [Critical,Triaged]
<BUGabundo1> and use update-manager -d to upgrade
<Laibsch> BUGabundo1: While I do need a stable system, I think I am technically savvy enough to survive Jaunty at this point in time.  If not, I have a complete backup
<BUGabundo1> great
<BUGabundo1> bakcups are important
<BUGabundo1> please read the release notes
<BUGabundo1> so you can avoid common probs/questions
<BUGabundo1> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/alpha4
<BUGabundo1> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/TechnicalOverview
<WT-Udev> IntuitiveNipple: Looks like it's been confirmed for raid users, but with a different file.
<thehook> WT-Udev: thanks, I feel like a winner :P hahahah
<Laibsch> I always use aptitude only, because the 1G+ download won't fit on my 1G /var partition
<Laibsch> I update piecemeal
<Laibsch> starting with the kernel and libc6
<WT-Udev> Laibsch: got a partition with more room?
<BUGabundo1> Laibsch: UM currently checks for free space
<BUGabundo1> and an apt-get clean && apt-get autoremove can help a bit
<Laibsch> BUGabundo1: Again, /var is 1G separate partition
<Laibsch> Normally fine, but not at dist-upgrade time
<BUGabundo1> AFAIK you will need about 400MiBs of download plus about the double for install
<Laibsch> WT-Udev: I do have a partition with more room
<Laibsch> So, I guess I should keep the old udev, he?
<WT-Udev> Laibsch: try copying /var/cache/apt/ to another partition, then either mount -o bind new-area /var/cache/apt/  OR make apt a symlink to the new storage area.
<Laibsch> BUGabundo1: I had more than 1G coming from hardy
<WT-Udev> Laibsch: read the bug, make up your own mind
<Laibsch> Well, if there is a chance for serious trouble, I'll stay with current udev until things are definitely fixed
<WT-Udev> Laibsch: There's a full workaround, and even a PPA you can add to bypass most of the issues
<Laibsch> WT-Udev: Good idea. I wonder if just using plain aptitude is potentially problematic?  Worked nicely since etch
<Laibsch> WT-Udev: The topic specifically advised against the ppa
<WT-Udev> Laibsch: The topic was set back when they wanted more info, and didn't realize the CRIPPLING COSTS of getting NOTHING from the average user
<Laibsch> ???
<Laibsch> who is they?
<WT-Udev> Laibsch: /topic to see who set it ( I don't know them) and read the bug thread
<Laibsch> My client tells me the topic, but I don't get any history (I assume you do)
<WT-Udev> /topic
<WT-Udev> 20090222-08:08:06 -!- Topic set by dtchen [n=crimsun@pilot.trilug.org] [Sat Feb 21 20:39:03 2009]
<savvas> bug 332270
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332270 in udev "[jaunty] doesn't boot anymore after udev upgrade" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332270
<Laibsch> BTW, I just booted the daily CD image fine about three hours ago.  I guess, that makes it unlikely, I will be affected?
 * bruce89 just sent my widely-anticipated post to ubuntu-devel
<BUGabundo1> ehheh bruce89
<bruce89> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/121458/ , but it's too late to change it now mind
<BUGabundo1> humm so is dtchen > crimsun !?!
<WT-Udev> Laibsch: If you use raid, LVM, cryptosetup etc, then you are at risk
<Laibsch> I don't
<Laibsch> Very plain setup, single spin
<WT-Udev> Then it is currently believed you are at no risk from that bug
<Laibsch> cool
<Laibsch> I shall always keep the USB bootable stick handy ;-)
<WT-Udev> Ya, I have sysresccd on a stick
<NoelJB> Just checking, since I haven't found a (current) bug report for it.  Is update-notifier working for anyone?  The icon in the notification area stopped working a few days ago (yes, I have rebooted) for me.
<WT-Udev> NoelJB: can't really provide a yes/no answer.  I use aptitude too often
<NoelJB> WT-Udev: but if you run aptitude update from the command line, and if there are available updates, you should get the icon in the notification area.  I no longer do under Jaunty.
<charlie-tca> One of the updates uninstalled update-notifier on mine. I reinstalled it and it is working again
<NoelJB> charlie-tca: Hmmm ... no, I see it running, but I could try to force a reinstall.
<NoelJB> Or is this not the right process?
<NoelJB> noel      5050  0.0  0.4 230080 18152 ?        S    11:17   0:00 update-notifier --startup-delay=60
<WT-Udev> I wonder if that is in seconds, or min?
<charlie-tca> It looks right, but mine did not have update-notifier installed. I did not check if it was running.
<BUGabundo1> NoelJB: charlie-tca it was abandoned
<charlie-tca> What replaced it?
<BUGabundo1> there is a thread on devel ML
<BUGabundo1> now it just POPUP when it finds updates
<BUGabundo1> with the new notifications, there was no way for a user to click on the bubble
<charlie-tca> Well, the POPUP failed for me
<WT-Udev> mine still has the stuff
<WT-Udev> not forced either
<charlie-tca> Are you sure? I just did it
<BUGabundo1> so the icon went way too
<BUGabundo1> you said you reinstaled it
<BUGabundo1> so sure, you have it
<BUGabundo1> but UM should have removed it
<NoelJB> BUGabundo1: interesting.  I never saw it uninstalled.
<charlie-tca> I see. That's why the thing pops up at boot, now
<NoelJB> BUGabundo1: which package should uninstall it, and can you point me to the thread?  :-)
 * BUGabundo1 thinks beta tests should stop using aptitude and distupgrade so oftem
 * BUGabundo1 ubuntu != debian
<BUGabundo1> NoelJB: let me search for it on the archive
<NoelJB> Thank you :-)
<NoelJB> BUGabundo1: so what is the new idea for how you would look at your system and see that there are available upgrades, if there is not to be a notification icon?
<BUGabundo1> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2009-February/027416.html
<BUGabundo1> starts here
<BUGabundo1> and it's a bit long
<NoelJB> Looking
<BUGabundo1> reasoning should be here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2009-February/027434.html
<NoelJB> That's the one I was just up to reading.
<BUGabundo1> NoelJB: the down side: users are force to navigate into the menu to open UM
<BUGabundo1> charlie-tca: I have no idea "what" replaced it, even if there is a subs prepared
<charlie-tca> Thanks
<BUGabundo1> np
<BUGabundo1> we all learn from each others
<BUGabundo1> eheh
<NoelJB> I don't see *anything* when there are available updates.
<NoelJB> No OSD notification of any sort.  Surely that cannot be desirable.  In fact, it violates the reasoning in that message about a problem being how bubbles disappear.
<BUGabundo1> yeah
<BUGabundo1> I ve lost the auto launch of notifications too
<BUGabundo1> anyone knows what packages has the orthographic corrector on kmail? mine is acting up (I guess since friday updates)
<NoelJB> Ah, I see the new plan: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2009-February/027445.html and I consider that sheer idiocy.
<NoelJB> I wonder if there real reason is to distribute load across the distribution network.
<BUGabundo1> and it still offers NO visual aid
<NoelJB> Well, opening the APP will be a "visual aid"
<charlie-tca> Yeah, "just like windows"
<NoelJB> I was thinking that if this change came from Microsoft, we'd be shaking our heads about the idiots in Redmond.
<unixdawg> nice just did a dist-upgrade and now my laptopis fully updated and man jaunty is a great os
<BUGabundo1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aspell/+bug/332940
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 332940 in kdepim "orthographic corrector on kmail replaces previous word" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo1> is any one having this?
<WT-Udev> NoelJB: I think most users will gravitate towards either the default, in which case they'll all hit on the week after the last security update, OR for them to fall on a single day of the week
<BUGabundo1> plus they won't reboot!
<BUGabundo1> I just close that stupid box when I get it
<BUGabundo1> and text is so unclear that many will lose work, by accepting to reboot without any more confirmations
<BUGabundo1> hummm let me just get the next popup, and I'll test and file a bug stating that
<NoelJB> BUGabundo1: I'm filing a bug report to fix (revert) the behavior.
<NoelJB> Will post the # after I finish.
<BUGabundo1> ok
<BUGabundo1> eheh
<BUGabundo1> mpt is NOT going to like it
<BUGabundo1> better make a blueprint first
<NoelJB> MPT is in the wrong.
<NoelJB> Was there a blueprint for breaking this in the first place?
<charlie-tca> It is telling, when even some developers are saying it is wrong
<BUGabundo1> sure
<BUGabundo1> I just said he won't like it
<BUGabundo1> not that you are not right
<BUGabundo1> I agree with you
<BUGabundo1> and so will others on that thread
<NoelJB> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-notifier/+bug/332945
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 332945 in update-notifier "[Jaunty] Removal of Update Notifier is WRONG" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> subing to it
<BUGabundo> $ mkdir -p .launchpadlib/cache/
<BUGabundo> done
<BUGabundo> opps
<Exilant> i somehow must have missed that controversy
<BUGabundo> Exilant: its new
<Exilant> what is that mysterious update-notifier?
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> update-notifier is the "old" way to let you know about updates
<BUGabundo> and even had a RED arrow for critical updates
<BUGabundo> but most users would never click on it
<Exilant> hm, no clue there, always used alias distup=... update dist-upgrade
<Exilant> i dislike phone-home automatically apps, so i guess i'm happy it's removed
<BUGabundo> Exilant: you had an option on the updates to never check
<BUGabundo> and then manually run it when you need it
<BUGabundo> but its recommend for non-paroic users to do regular check on fixes and security updates
<charlie-tca> Exilant: now you will get the update-manager popping up on the screen instead of the icon
<charlie-tca> confirmed bug 332945
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332945 in update-notifier "[Jaunty] Removal of Update Notifier is WRONG" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332945
<Exilant> i guess you are right, it should be there for normal users
<joaopinto> NoelJB, I agree with you
 * BUGabundo wishs LP add a Vote This Bug, or at least showed Me Too counts
<lfaraone> Hi, my laptop (8.10 upgrade with LVM partitioning, NOT encrypted) is unable to boot right after upgrading. It seems to stop right after detecting my HID devices. (broadcom touchpad)
<lfaraone> I think it might not be finding my LVM partitions properly
<BUGabundo> lfaraone: see Topic
<WT-Udev> bug 332270
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332270 in udev "udev repeatedly generates "change" events for the same block device(s)" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332270
<lfaraone> BUGabundo: ... so, what should I do to get my laptop booting again?
<WT-Udev> lfaraone: read the thread
<BUGabundo> lfaraone: WT-Udev is the guy you need
 * WT-Udev is considering going to bed in the 'near' future...
<BUGabundo> ehehehee
<WT-Udev> lfaraone: short answer, hope you have an older kernel.  BOOT THAT.  Then https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/332270/comments/31 << Do the PPA steps in this.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 332270 in udev "udev repeatedly generates "change" events for the same block device(s)" [Critical,Triaged]
<lfaraone> WT-Udev: doesn't the topic say NOT to use the PPA?
<WT-Udev> lfaraone: to understand why you should, read the bug thread.
<WT-Udev> To understand how to manually do what the ppa does, login, get a root console follow https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/332270/comments/53
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 332270 in udev "udev repeatedly generates "change" events for the same block device(s)" [Critical,Triaged]
<BUGabundo> WT-Udev: humm should this new info be on Alpha5 wiki ?
<WT-Udev> BUGabundo: I don't know, hopefully this goes away before that
<BUGabundo> hope so
<Ienorand> Hmm, if no upgrading is done on udev I should be able to stay clear of this bug yes?
<WT-Udev> Ienorand: udev 138-1 is broken IF you have LVM, raid, cryptosetup etc
<Ienorand> Okay, then I'm hoping ther'll be no worries.
<skyjumper> Ienorand: the fix is simple
<skyjumper> anyone know why networkmanager would decide to "not manage" a wired ethernet device?
<skyjumper> it started happening after the upgrade from intrepid to jaunty
<DanaG> IntuitiveNipple: looks like I'm now also getting t hat udev issue, though I'm on 2.6.29 kernel.
<DanaG> I don't have time to deal with it right now, but this evening some time, I'll grab a log of it.
<BUGabundo> skyjumper: if you had checked the logs
<BUGabundo> you should have seen it echoing a bug id from LP
<BUGabundo> with further details
<BUGabundo> for the manage vs UNmanage use case
<BUGabundo> probably you used a manual setting
<skyjumper> i don't recall that bug discussion being of any use... checking again
<BUGabundo> skyjumper: maybe it was not
<BUGabundo> but asac did it as he felt best
<salty-horse> hi. from a default configuration of vlc, it doesn't seem to attach the video window to the controls window (though the option is set). anyone else having the same issue?
<ubuntistas> what's new about ubunt 9.04?
<ubuntistas> is it going to have good look?
<scizzo-> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<scizzo-> !whatsnew
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whatsnew
<scizzo-> ubuntistas: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing
<NoelJB> skyjumper: depends on what you have in your network configuration.  Jaunty actually tried to manage my vmware software NICs.  For eth0, I have:
<NoelJB>   auto eth0
<NoelJB> but for my vmware NICs I added: iface vmnet<x> inet manual
<NoelJB> skyjumper: so what do you have for the wired network in /etc/networks/interfaces?
<skyjumper> NoelJB: it's doing that for vmware interfaces here too
<ubuntistas> is it good for testing?
<skyjumper> i did have eth0 setup manually in /etc/networks/interfaces but removing that solved the networkmanager problelm for eth0
<ubuntistas> any new llok?
<NoelJB> skyjumper: yeah, quite annoying.  So I added that line for vmnet1 and vmnet8 into /etc/networks/interfaces, and now it shows them as unmanaged, which is what I want.
<skyjumper> anyone know of a way to restart networkmanager manually?
<charlie-tca> ubuntistas: it is always good for testing
<scizzo-> ubuntistas: did you even look at the site I gave you?
<ubuntistas> yes
<skyjumper> NoelJB: trying that now...
<scizzo-> then you should know the answer...
<scizzo-> ubuntistas: jaunty is still alpha
<scizzo-> ubuntistas: if you have experience with ubuntu and can handle some broken stuff....then _maybe_....depends on where you test it and so on....
<alex-weej> does anyone know how i can make apt/dpkg operate on a filesystem mounted in /media/something
<alex-weej> i want to try and fix my jaunty installation
<scizzo-> alex-weej: why not mount it and then chroot?
<alex-weej> scizzo-: because... http://rafb.net/p/qIFeEL70.html
<scizzo-> alex-weej: if you chroot to it then it will become mounted as / if you are using a live-cd
<alex-weej> the system is so hosed. not even /bin/true runs inside it
<alex-weej> i don't know what happened
<scizzo-> alex-weej: ummmm
<alex-weej> i guess it's a library problem. maybe libc or something
<alex-weej> but i figure i can just upgrade the packages (without running the hooks)
<alex-weej> somehow. with apt/dpkg
<alex-weej> so then i can get the libraries on the filesystem at least, and run bash, and then dpkg configure
<scizzo-> what happens if you only run: mount /dev/disk /mnt/ && cd /mnt/ && chroot
<alex-weej> er
<scizzo-> the first command there look ok
<alex-weej> well it'smounted in /media/Ubuntu\ Root right now
<scizzo-> the other commands I don't really understand what you are doing with
<alex-weej> i am just testing other executables
<scizzo-> alex-weej: look....the first command looks right
<scizzo-> alex-weej: if I would mount my disk it would be: sudo mount /dev/sda7 /mnt/ && sudo chroot /mnt/
<scizzo-> alex-weej: thats it...then it would be mounted to /
<alex-weej> ubuntu@ubuntu:/mnt$ sudo chroot .
<alex-weej> chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<scizzo-> alex-weej: and you can work with it there
<Cruster> I have a weird bug in kubuntu, don't know how to describe it. look at this screenshot http://img294.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot4.png the white line below the plasmoids.
<alex-weej> scizzo-: chroot works by executing something... the problem is that within the root i am choosing NOTHING runs
<scizzo-> alex-weej: then check the / tree first
<scizzo-> alex-weej: to see wether it has /bin /sbin and so on
<alex-weej> it does
<alex-weej> i can run bash from /mnt/bin/bash in my existing root
<alex-weej> and i guess it loads the libs from /usr/lib
<alex-weej> but if it were to try loading the libs in /mnt/usr/lib i guess it would fail the same way
<scizzo-> well the chroot /mnt/ should load it to /
<idorock89> hey guys i am currently as we speak upgrading to jaunty from intrepid initially it told me a 1 gb download was reqd.
<scizzo-> that is the disk /mnt/ should be mounted to /
<idorock89> and i have a256kbps conenction
<Volkodav> mplayer and xine can not get the sound initialized - only vlc
<Volkodav> what might be the problem ?
<idorock89> and i have fetched abt 1072 files of 1188 files. and the downloader is stuck at this file for the past 1.5 hrs
<scizzo-> Volkodav: need more info...
<Volkodav> if it does not work - won't work on all apps
<idorock89> and it is downloading contiuously . can there be such a big file?
<idorock89> one file that big ? should i cancel and start  over again?
<skyjumper> NoelJB: did "iface vmnet<x> inet manual" stop networkmanager from messing with your vmware interfaces?
<alex-weej> scizzo-: yes it IS but then once it is "mounted" it cannot run any executable so it just quits straight away. there is no shell i can run
<scizzo-> idorock89: how are you trying to upgrade?
<alex-weej> and even if i could run a shell, ic an't run apt-get to fix my system because apt-get requires many libraries that are broken
<Volkodav> more info is simple mplayer says couldnot open/initialize audio device > no sound
<idorock89> by typing alt+f2 and then typing there taht apt get upgrade d thing
<idorock89> scizzo-: ^^
<scizzo-> alex-weej: what are you trying to fix exactly?
<Volkodav> xine says it is being used by another program
<Volkodav> and vlc just opens the same file with sound ?
<scizzo-> Volkodav: does the soundcard really support duplex stuff?
<alex-weej> scizzo-: it doesn't boot. /sbin/init fails to run
<Volkodav> yes
<alex-weej> every single executable fails to run
<scizzo-> alex-weej: grub error?
<scizzo-> alex-weej: or after grub?
<alex-weej> never mind
<Volkodav> and I have no other audio programs open neither
<alex-weej> scizzo-: thanks, but i think this is beyond you
<scizzo-> alex-weej: haha! okie dokie
<idorock89> so ppl anyone upgraded recently?and had the prob taht i had
<scizzo-> idorock89: do you mean the update-manager -d upgrade?
<scizzo-> Volkodav: no sound server either?
<idorock89> scizzo-: yes
<Volkodav> I have sound around the sustem OK
<Volkodav> but on players only vlc will work
<scizzo-> Volkodav: can you try turn off the soundserver to see if any player can play the sound?
<scizzo-> Volkodav: or check the configs for pulse and alsa
<scizzo-> idorock89: I had a simular problem but this was for configuration of a package...
<scizzo-> idorock89: I might be wrong but is there some information about details of what the manager is doing?
<Finnish_> Hello
<Finnish_> Is the latest daily build fixed? Previous was unable to install
<NoelJB> skyjumper: sorry, didn't see the message.  Will post the contents in a direct message.
<idorock89> scizzo-: well it jsut says fetching file 1072 of 1188 at 30 kbps
<idorock89> and in the progress bar it is decresing the time .
<idorock89> but still stuck at the same file for sSO long
<Finnish_> Anyone know the status of the latest build?
<NoelJB> skyjumper: done.  see the private chat.
<IntuitiveNipple> Finnish_: I tried the i386 live-CD this morning and ubiquity crasheed
<Finnish_> Yeah same thing for me
<Finnish_> What is the latest working version?
<IntuitiveNipple> I had to install using debootstrap in the end
<Finnish_> And it worked?
<Finnish_> Can you show it to me?
<charlie-tca> Finnish_: I can't get any installs off the livecd, but the alternate cd works
<FFForever> is this also the dev room for kubuntu (jaunty)
<NoelJB> skyjumper: working now?  Glad to have helped.  :-)
<Finnish_> Ah, so yesterday's version is not installing?
<skyjumper> NoelJB: thanks
<skyjumper> yeah, networkmanager is a pain in the ass
<FFForever> how can i set dns servers in stone (as in not let network manager change them)
<IntuitiveNipple> Define a connection in NM with the DNS servers declared
<Finnish_> charlie-tca: Did you try build from yesterday?
<charlie-tca> I did not try yesterdays
<Finnish_> I'm downloading it right now
<pop79> if i have ideas for jaunty, where should i put them?
<IntuitiveNipple> pop79: Too late now, Feature Freeze is upon us... you should put them up for Karmic
<FFForever> IntuitiveNipple, i am on wifi i always change dns servers =P i wanted to just use opendns since its faster for me and less hops
<pop79> oh... is Jaunty launching next mont?
<pop79> What, Karmic Koala, or is it called Karmic Kiwi
<IntuitiveNipple> Configure the connection with those servers then
<charlie-tca> pop79: it is due April 23
<pop79> woohoo!
<FFForever> would be funny if u guys launched jaunty on april 1st =D
<charlie-tca> The next version is Karmic Koala
<FFForever> who the heck names the ubuntu distro's and wow....
<idorock89> mark shuttleworth
<pop79> FFForever: it'd probably reck or system as a prank :)
<FFEMTcJ> I'm getting an error when trying to install alpha 4.. At first it had to do with GIMP, now its copying files to HDD.. is anyone else having similar problems?
<FFForever> pop79, nah it forces you to use xubuntu all day and xubuntu users would have to use gnome =P
<pop79> lol
<WT-Udev> FFForever: I think I'd go with debian at that point.
<WT-Udev> Speaking of the names, Jackalope?  That's about as real as a dragon or a unicorn or other mythical creatures.
<IntuitiveNipple> Languid Llama ?
<WT-Udev> Isn't a Llama a real animal though?
<WT-Udev> Logical Leopard... no wait, that's too close to one of apple's codenames.
<SiDi> the camels thatspit ?
<SiDi> I want "Lobotomized Lemur" ! :O
<FFEMTcJ> anyone?
<WT-Udev> SiDi: I like that
<SiDi> yeh
<WT-Udev> FFEMTcJ: what?
<WT-Udev> Oh, I don't think anyone that's installing saw that.
<SiDi> a faq ?
<SiDi> !faq
<ubottu> A list of common questions and answers about Ubuntu: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions - Official documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com - IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<SiDi> !slap ubottu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slap ubottu
<FFEMTcJ> hmm.. I cant get todays daily to burn either
<FFEMTcJ> uggh
<charlie-tca> I burned it, but installing is different
<FFEMTcJ> wont install charlie-tca ?
<rdw200169> gah!  ffforever left right after he asked his question!  and i had the answer when i saw it in #ubuntu-meta... gah!
<SiDi> hello charlie-tca
<ikonia> pop79: what sort of "ideas" ?
<charlie-tca> FFEMTcJ: won't install
<FFEMTcJ> k
<charlie-tca> SiDi: Hello
<pop79> ikonia: sorry, i was eating, what?
<ikonia> pop79: what sort of "ideas" do you want to submit ?
<pop79> ikonia: why do you ask?
<ikonia> curious, and the type of idea you want to submit determains the metods, eg: different processes
<pop79> hmm, i don't think ill be telling anyone yet
<ikonia> errr ????
<ikonia> jaunty is open source - it's not "secrect2
<ikonia> "
<pop79> ikonia: are you trying to copy my idea or what?
<ikonia> secret even
<ikonia> pop79: no, I'm curious to what you want to submit, but also I'm trying to offer the correct route to submit it
<ikonia> as the different types of content have different methods to submit
<pop79> well, it's an idea... maybe ill just submit it in ubuntu brainstorm
<pop79> ikonia: we haven't really been great friends anyway
<ikonia> yes, if it's an idea thats "pie in the sky" at the moment, brainstorm is a good tool to use
<ikonia> pop79: what has not being friends got to do with anything ?
<pop79> umm, i dunno...
<ikonia> pop79: be aware that nothing will get into jaunty now as it's on feature freeze
<pop79> i mean, why would you be helping me?
 * SiDi tries to find a way to sneak into pop79 to steal his idea.
<ikonia> pop79: why would I not help you ???
 * SiDi goes back home to take a drill.
<ikonia> pop79: just because I don't know you - why would I not help you ?
<pop79> ikonia: it is nothing to do with that...
<ikonia> ????
<ikonia> then why did you just say it ?
<pop79> i cant tell you, because you might get mad
<ikonia> why would I get mad ?
<pop79> at me
<ikonia> I don't run jaunty
<ikonia> you can submit what you want
<pop79> a look, just forget i said anything
<ikonia> I am just trying to point out that nothing will get into jaunty due to being passed feature freeze (I think it's just passed)
<ikonia> hence "trying to help"
<WT-Udev> pop79: the short answer is, by helping anyone, there is a chance it will improve the community, in one way or another.  Thus we are helping our selfs as well.
<ikonia> yes a good idea is a good idea, pop79 I don't know you, I don't like you or dislike you - but I'd help or dicuss the topic with anyone
<ikonia> that's the point of the channel
<pop79> I know, but it was something between me and ikonia. Ani know ikonia, i respect it too...
<ikonia> there is nothing between me and you ???
<pop79> bye now...
<ikonia> what ?
<WT-Udev> However, ikonia is pointing out that there are established conventions in this community.  Such as Jaunty being too close to done to add anything more to it.   There are also other conventions, which ikonia is trying to tell you about.  Those conventions determine the best place to start with an idea at a given stage so that it will be considered as a useful part of a future release.
<WT-Udev> ... O... Kayyy   Maybe pop will grow up a little and return someday.
<ikonia> I have no idea what he's on about
<ikonia> he sent me a message saying "we are great friends" - I said I don't know you, and he now seems to think I dislike him ????
<WT-Udev> ikonia: I've seen that reaction with others as well my self.
<WT-Udev> A friend is someone I'd go out of my way to be around, to help, to seek help from in a time of need.
<ikonia> yes,
<ikonia> considering that was the first line of a conversation...........not sure how I could be a great friend, but anyone back to normality
<WT-Udev> There's not really anyone in here I'd consider a friend, but there are those I have respect for, and most others I see as peers involved in trying to move in the same general direction.
<SiDi> What the hell did this guy take before joining the chan ? Oo
<WT-Udev> SiDi: American Culture?
<tretle> :)
<WT-Udev> (he?) sounds like a lot of the people around where I live
<SiDi> that's not nice to the US citizen WT-Udev :)
<SiDi> Well, i'm sure there are normal people in the US, too
<WT-Udev> SiDi: I am one though, and it's true.  It's not defimation (sp) if it's true.
<NoelJB> ikonia: don't sweat it.  I just read the entire interaction, and he was just odd.
<WT-Udev> We have a serious problem in this country... well several.  Though it all boils down to a culture that someone became anti-intellectual.
<NoelJB> WT-Udev: which country?  if you mean that usa, what do you expect after 8 years of the villiage idiot as a role model?
<WT-Udev> NoelJB: Well, we had that even before texas lost it's idiot.  Though not quite as bad...
<WT-Udev> The war on terra (intentional spelling, slur it slightly) just greased the slope we were already on.
<NoelJB> No comment, considering that this is *UBUNTU+1*.
<NoelJB> :0)
<WT-Udev> Right, solutions.
<WT-Udev> Search engines, then google, started improving my life around the end of high-school and through college.  Wikipedia is even better, not always fully accurate, but if you take it with salt it's a great starting point.
<WT-Udev> Fundimentally I think our educational system is where things should start.  Memorising booring facts to select from multiple choice of fill in the blank questions no longer serves our species.  That menial labor is what databases and computers help us solve.  Instead we should run schools with the students on a self-paced path in loosely forming teams that are modeled after migrating from pre-history through history as we know ...
<WT-Udev> ... it, with various skills of the era taught to the children in those groups and problems of the time presented to them to solve.  As they get closer to the modern era they'd be tackeling problems of the cold war, the 80's etc, in what would be seen as high-school level.  College and higher levels would be directly working on current problems and research.
<WT-Udev> With a model like that I think education could actually be -fun- and hence people would enjoy it and respect it.
<WT-Udev> Actually, this is a fairly diverse group; is there any country using a system like that alraedy?
<FFEMTcJ> its not possible to upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 alpha and switch to ext4 is it?
<WT-Udev> FFEMTcJ: You have to be running a -very- recent kernel to do ext4, well or a patched one.
<FFEMTcJ> im running whatever the current one on the repos is
<WT-Udev> If you have ext3 you can mount it in such a way that it will convert to ext4, but your old files will still be laid out in the ext3 way.
<ikonia> WT-Udev: really ?
<FFEMTcJ> so better to wait till i can get a 9.04 to install
<ikonia> WT-Udev: have you got details on that ?
<ikonia> WT-Udev: a migration method ?
<WT-Udev> http://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/ http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-ext4/ << top two results on google for: ext3 to ext4
<ikonia> WT-Udev: mega, thank you
<ikonia> I'd not heard about that
<maxb> How are people finding the new notifications system (notify-osd)? Personally I'm feeling that it's inferior in all ways to what existed before, and am wondering whether to post to u-d-d@ suggesting that it shouldn't be the default in Jaunty.
<WT-Udev> http://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Ext4_Howto <<
<WT-Udev> http://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Ext4_Howto#Converting_an_ext3_filesystem_to_ext4 << There you go, read very carefully, BUT you need to have a kernel and libraries that work with ext4...
<WT-Udev> So, looking at that, I remembered it correctly.  Also, as always, when altering the fundimentals of a partition, such as filesystem version, you must do it offline (unless an exception is noted).  Break out your recent copies of install/live cds or a recovery cd.
<duncan-nz> Where has directory searching and indexing gone?
<ikonia> duncan-nz: ahh did you not get any further with that
<ikonia> duncan-nz: I've not had chance to do a clean install to verify that
<duncan-nz> nope.
<SiDi> maxb: its really nice but i cant get use to the fact that i cant click it
<WT-Udev> duncan-nz: by 'searching' you mean slocate?  I never really used that often enough for it to be worth it.
<SiDi> maxb: though its definately more beautiful than what we used to have with libnotify. now just waiting for the tools to customize it... and to ***in put it on the bottom right of my screen !
<Jordan_U> SiDi, You already can
<duncan-nz> WT-Udev, I don't know what slocate is. But I know that the Tracker application was good for searching and indexing my directories. It was installed by default but now it's gone.
<Jordan_U> SiDi, Nvm, the preference is there but I guess it doesn't work yet
<SiDi> Jordan_U: no it doesnt :)
<SiDi> But  i must say i like how it renders, though
<SiDi> i just do hope exaile will use it instead of their ugly notification OSD
<maxb> SiDi: I agree it's pretty, but pretty means nothing to me, when it disappears too quickly to read all the text, or truncates the text.
<Klanticus> hello guys, I'm getting this error when I try to run firefox: http://pastebin.com/d27005b51
<Jordan_U> SiDi, Make sure there is a bug filed against it, Canonical is planning to patch a lot of apps
<Klanticus> I'm using kde4 64bits... Any idea about this?
<ikonia> Klanticus: how did you install firefox ?
<charlie-tca> maxb: I kinda hate it. It gets in the way, but I have no idea what it says since it does go away so fast.
<Klanticus> ikonia: it was installed via the package manager. It was working some time ago. I think some update broke it
<charlie-tca> Just seems to add to the misery of poor eyesight
<ikonia> Klanticus: I'm more interested because it's gdk erroring
<Klanticus> ikonia: also, looks like all gtk apps are having a similar problem. OOWriter also give me a similar error
<ikonia> Klanticus: ooh really, now that is interesting
<SiDi> Jordan_U: on launchpad i presume ?
<duncan-nz> ikonia, I'm not getting the gtk error these people are talking about
<duncan-nz> running Jaunty as we speak.
<Klanticus> ikonia: this is the oow error: http://pastebin.com/d22b45d70
<ikonia> duncan-nz: me neither I wonder if it's because I'm not using kubuntu
<Jordan_U> SiDi, Yes
<SiDi> Jordan_U: there are a lot of reports :( i gotta check if it isnt there now :(
<WT-Udev> http://www.google.com/search?q=X-Error%3A+badname+GTK << Seems like there's some company
<duncan-nz> Tracker! So now one knows what's happened to searching and indexing?
<WT-Udev> Klanticus: What was your install path to get to 9.04?  Directly from 8.10 or from something earlier?
<WT-Udev> Or fresh
<SiDi> Jordan_U: there already was on :)
<ronny> yo
<SiDi> one*
<ronny> imm having a weird issue, when tracker is running vim sometimes hangs on io
<Klanticus> WT-Udev: I made a fresh install of 9.04. I think I used the alpha 3 iso
<duncan-nz> ronny, I can't help with that problem, but did you have to install tracker? I don't seem to have it under jaunty.
<ronny> duncan-nz: i did have it before, just updated
<duncan-nz> ronny, so you didn't install Jaunty fresh?
<WT-Udev> Klanticus: Sorry then, I was reading https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=430416 and that seemed like a possibility
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 430416 in xorg-x11-xfs ""BadName" for "fixed" unless xfs is restarted" [Low,Closed: rawhide]
<ronny> duncan-nz: did a distupgrade
<duncan-nz> ronny, ok thanks.
<Klanticus> WT-Udev: ff was working some days ago, but I can't tell exactly when the things got broken
<Klanticus> WT-Udev: hmm.. may this be related to the video driver? I was using nv, then switched to nvidia these days
<WT-Udev> I was using nvidia and ff and had no issues though
<WT-Udev> That was only 2 days ago though... when did it break for you?
<Klanticus> I noticed this yesterday, but I wasn't using ubuntu for some days before
<ronny> anyone got an idea how to work around the io load issues?
<Klanticus> and I did a somewhat big update the last time I used and ff was working
<WT-Udev> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/287601 << this your bug?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 287601 in ubuntu "gtk applications are crashing in kde" [Undecided,New]
<Klanticus> WT-Udev: hmm.. looks like it is the same problem I'm having
<Klanticus> but the report is a bit old
<WT-Udev> Klanticus: they've all been old... do you have XFS installed at the moment?  That is...
<WT-Udev> xfs - X font server
<Klanticus> WT-Udev: dunno.. how do I check this?
<WT-Udev> Open a console
<WT-Udev> sudo -s
<WT-Udev> dpkg -l xfs
<WT-Udev> un  xfs << not installed
<WT-Udev> ii  xfs << installed
<Klanticus> it's installed
<WT-Udev> aptitude remove xfs
<WT-Udev> Does it want to remove anythign besides xfs?
<WT-Udev> Actually before you do that
<WT-Udev> Can you file a bug report?
<WT-Udev> Say, bug 287601 is still broken, you need to get on with your life, and could they please push the fix already?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 287601 in ubuntu "gtk applications are crashing in kde" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/287601
<Klanticus> it wanna remove the kernel headers
<WT-Udev> anything else?
<Klanticus> WT-Udev: no.. just these
<Finnish> Aargh, I'm trying daily build from yesterday, I'm stuck in Step 5 0f 8 in installer. It has been doing something at least 10 minutes, it seems its not going further
<Finnish> Should I just wait?
<WT-Udev> Klanticus: *shrugs* proceed if you want.  I can't think of any way that removing kernel headders would give you anything less functional of a system.
<WT-Udev> Besides if something else needed them it'd be asking to remove that too
<Klanticus> WT-Udev: i think i just need them to compile nvidia drivers
<WT-Udev> Finnish: are you trying to use lvm, raid, or crypto
<WT-Udev> Klanticus: then it'll ask for them again later
<WT-Udev> remove xfs, and log out of x, then log back in.  Let us know if it worked or not.
<Finnish> No, I'm not trying anything special
<Klanticus> WT-Udev: I'll do some tests here before removing xfs... brb
<Finnish> WT-Udev: I'm just trying to install it to my laptop, nothing special
<WT-Udev> Finnish: just directly to bare partitions, no lvm or anything?
<Finnish> Whats lvm?
<WT-Udev> you're absolutely sure you aren't running any of the fancy stuff covered in bug 332270 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332270 in udev "udev repeatedly generates "change" events for the same block device(s)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332270
<Klanticus> WT-Udev: ah.. found the problem
<Klanticus> WT-Udev: nvidia-xconfig messed up my xorg.conf
<WT-Udev> Oh yeah, that's kind of a no-duh.  Nvidia's drivers aren't technically 'released' for xorg 1.6 yet
<WT-Udev> Why'd you run that instead of just letting the restricted driver manager do it for you?
<Klanticus> WT-Udev: i coudn't find the package in the repositories
<WT-Udev> ii  nvidia-180-modaliases                         180.29-0ubuntu2                               Modaliases for the NVIDIA binary X.Org driver
<WT-Udev> ii  nvidia-glx-180                                180.29-0ubuntu2                               NVIDIA binary Xorg driver
<WT-Udev> Or more to the point, the restricted driver manager should find and install it for you.
<WT-Udev> There's still a minor bug (or was anyway) where you have to add some stuff to your xorg.conf to tell nvidia's drivers you really do want to use them.
<Klanticus> WT-Udev: I think there isn't such thing in kde 4 yet
<WT-Udev> Klanticus: Oh yeah, you might have to run that manually
<Klanticus> WT-Udev: the ignoreABI thing?
<WT-Udev> They actually have it in xubuntu...
<WT-Udev> Klanticus: yup
<ronny> ok, now x11 and sound started hanging, too
<ronny> that fail is pathethic
<WT-Udev> Should I take that as Klanticus fixed it?
<SiDi> see you people
<Jordan_U> I can't create a system setting ( "Available to all users" ) in network-manager
<Jordan_U> When I hit apply nothing happens
<Jordan_U> The window doesn't close, no authentication window pops up, it's just as if I hadn't pressed the button at all
<charlie-tca> FFEMTcJ: I got the desktop cd to install. You have to install 'python-numpy' and then it works.
<FFEMTcJ> charlie-tca: pardon my not knowing, but how do you do that?
<charlie-tca> open a terminal at the desktop and run 'sudo apt-get update'
<charlie-tca> Then run 'sudo apt-get install python-numpy'
<charlie-tca> then close the terminal and do the normal install
<FFEMTcJ> ok, so boot the live cd then
<FFEMTcJ> i gotcha
<charlie-tca> It probably won't get fixed until after tomorrow.
<FFEMTcJ> k
<FFEMTcJ> if i can install then im all good
<charlie-tca> yeah, I'm working an on install now. But it is a really slow system
<WT-Udev> That makes me think of something.  Currently the 'cds' are 'oversized' What ever are we going to do to fix that?  Dynamically linked open office or something?
<charlie-tca> Current daily images have been resized already.
<BUGabundo> WT-Udev: only release targets have special admin care
<BUGabundo> like alphas, betas,rc and of course FINAL
<FFEMTcJ> charlie-tca: im getting tons of buffer io errors when tryin to boot
<charlie-tca> ouch
<BUGabundo> this images are meant for VM or usbdisks
<charlie-tca> I didn't get that
<charlie-tca> I seem to have two systems hung at the partitioner instead
<Sjimmie> so what's the next theme color gonna be?
<FFEMTcJ> nrown
<FFEMTcJ> brown
<Sjimmie> boooooooo
 * Sjimmie stops shouting boo and starts on working on a kick ass theme
<charlie-tca> I hear Mr. Shuttleworth want a change for Karmic Koala
<mkokotovich> Hello everyone, pulseaudio is broken for me in 8.10 - not sure if it is my fault or not.  I did an upgrade from 8.04, so maybe I have . Does anyone know if pulseaudio is going to be in tip-top condition in 9.04?
<BUGabundo> that's in 6 months
<BUGabundo> we can't wait anymore
<mkokotovich> (sorry, jaunty)
<BUGabundo> mkokotovich: hope so
<charlie-tca> hope is good
<BUGabundo> but currently there are still many corners to edge out
<mkokotovich> me too
<mkokotovich> where is the most work needed?
<DanaG> IntuitiveNipple: oddly enough, I seem to be getting the same udev issue on a c ompletely non-LVM system... without the LVM package even installed.
<Sjimmie> charlie-tca:  that's why I asked!
<Sjimmie> but i'm in the wrong channel, should go to +2 :)
<BUGabundo> on my system, withc have endured PA 9.14, 9.15 test1 and test2, and is now back to 91.4
<WT-Udev> DanaG: Got any other device-mapper stuff?  Raid, cryptosetup etc?
<BUGabundo> most stuff works
<BUGabundo> still I have a few that fail!
<IntuitiveNipple> DanaG: What is the disk arrangement?
<charlie-tca> Sjimmie: yeah, we gotta get this one out first
<BUGabundo> Sjimmie: or artwork team
<charlie-tca> I just want the installer to work today
<IntuitiveNipple> I'm getting close to the root of the problem now
<Sjimmie> aight
<DanaG> sda1: ntfs.  sda2: extended, I think.  sda3: fat32.  sda4: swap.  sda5: ext4 root.  sda5: ext4 home/
<WT-Udev> IntuitiveNipple: did you see the other posts about the 65-dm-setup stuff too?
<DanaG> Or something like that.
<IntuitiveNipple> WT-Udev: yes.
<mkokotovich> BUGabundo: is there anything that i could do to help get it rock-solid? Any specific bug reports to work on or something?
<WT-Udev> Hum... DanaG that's really interesting.  What do your spam messages talk about for devices?  Mine were all sdaX and dm-X things.
<DanaG> Hmm, I'll check.
<WT-Udev> Lets see... wouldn't be a cdrom... but it could be a usb hard disk?
<BUGabundo1> mkokotovich: sure
<BUGabundo1> just keep informed on the news
<Jordan_U> I can't seem to change any system wide settings in network-manager. When I hit apply nothing happens, no authentication window pops up, the window doesn't close. It's just as if I hadn't clicked the button at all
<BUGabundo1> try to get intel from upstream
<BUGabundo1> and report all bugs you find on PA, via LP
<BUGabundo1> so that the audio team can have ROCK STEDY PA for jaunty
<BUGabundo1> my main bug right now, are random disconects, VLC no audio, and pidgin crashing 'cause of sound
<Jordan_U> Can anyone else try to setup a connection in network-manager with the "available to all users" box checked and see if they get the same problem?
<BUGabundo1> Jordan_U: NM from archive or PPA?
<Jordan_U> BUGabundo, Archive
<BUGabundo1> yeah archive has higher version right now
<DanaG> IntuitiveNipple: looks like I don't have the udev issue, after all -- it booted fine.
<IntuitiveNipple> you just wished you did, huh?
<DanaG> No, but my previous boot did hang on heavy HDD activity, according to the LED.
<DanaG> This one worked fine.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, my biggest issue with PA 0.9.15 (from PPA): crashes on resume from suspend.
<DanaG> And is very glitchy when playing login sound.
<BUGabundo1> DanaG: I stopped using 9.15
<DanaG> heh, my HDD LED is cool: It has the hardware activity-LED in blue, and a software hddprotect LED in orange.
<BUGabundo1> to unstable
<BUGabundo1> but at least if fixed my pidgin prob
<DanaG> Hmm, what did 0.9.15 bring, anyway?  I don't remember.  = þ
<BUGabundo1> 9.14 makes pidgin crash more
<BUGabundo1> DanaG: lots of changes
<BUGabundo1> specially in the user space
<BUGabundo1> so we are going to be again sound ginepigs for koala
<DanaG> It now detects my HDMI port.
<BUGabundo1> great
<DanaG> Not that I use it. =þ
<BUGabundo1> but that proprietary stuff
<BUGabundo1> I don't care!
<DanaG> anyway, with the orange hddprotect LED... I have it set to blink on SD-card activity.
<dyf> BUGabundothere is no 9.14
<DanaG> With my Firefox and Thunderbird profile on an SDHC card, it will blink blue and orange.   Trippy.
<BUGabundo1> dyf: 9.14 is the one on jaunty
<BUGabundo1> $ apt-cache policy pulseaudio  Installed: 0.9.14-0ubuntu7
<dyf> BUGabundo1: you mean 9.04?
<BUGabundo1> NO
<BUGabundo1> I mean Pulse Audio 0.9.14
<BUGabundo1> get your act strait!
<dyf> oh ok
<BUGabundo1> im talking to DanaG about PA
<DanaG> =þ
<FFEMTcJ> charlie-tca: i installed that app, now im tryin the install
<charlie-tca> FFEMTcJ: like I said, I have two systems spinning at the partition editor. Appears to be another issue
<FFEMTcJ> mine was getting all the way to upper 90%'s of installing and then would have the issue.. right now im at 55% copying files
<charlie-tca> Great. Glad to hear it is working for you.
<DanaG> hmm, last boot was 35 seconds.
<FFEMTcJ> charlie-tca: booting into it.. install worked.. lets see what happens now
<FFEMTcJ> booted fine.. yay
<FFEMTcJ> thanks for tellin me how to do it!
<charlie-tca> np. I'm glad it worked
<thehook> I think I have found a bug, but I cant seem to find anything in the logs.. I have made a minimal installation, installed xorg and xfce4, and when I "startx" it will load and hang, one time it loaded the desktop and i right-clicked and got the menu and while hovering the menu it got really distorted and the computer hang again..
<DanaG> odd, this one was 45 seconds... and 10 seconds or so was a "sleep" in somewhere, perhaps bluetoothd.
<IntuitiveNipple> DanaG: Boot without "quiet splash" and add "debug" and you'll see precisely what is happening when the 'sleep' happens
<thehook> when i installed gdm and was typing my username the a and e was really funny like japanese signs or something..
<thehook> any ideas?
<Jordan_U> I can't seem to change any system wide settings in network-manager. When I hit apply nothing happens, no authentication window pops up, the window doesn't close. It's just as if I hadn't clicked the button at all
<DanaG> That boot was a UEFI boot, rather than the normal BIOS-based boot.
<BUGabundo> Jordan_U: you have to talk to asac
<BUGabundo> you can reach him on #ubuntu-dev and #ubuntu-mozillateam
 * DanaG wishes grub2 had a savedefault option.
<Jordan_U> BUGabundo, Is it appropriate to mention this sort of thing in #ubuntu-dev ?
<BUGabundo> DanaG: it *used* to have
<BUGabundo> got broken around hardy
<BUGabundo> humm if asac is online, sure
<BUGabundo> but #u-mt is already used to it too
<DanaG> grub has savedefault, and it works.
<DanaG> grub2 doesn't offer the feature.
<DanaG> I don't truly "need" grub2, though.
<BUGabundo> humm what do we have?
<BUGabundo> 1.99? is grub2 right?
<DanaG> nope.  grub2 is grub2.
<Jordan_U> BUGabundo, Ubuntu-dev is invite only]
<BUGabundo> naaa
 * BUGabundo joins #u-dev
<Jordan_U> DanaG, 1.99 is grub2, unless you are saying that grub2 does not exist yet
<DanaG> ah.
<DanaG> !info grub-efi
<ubottu> grub-efi (source: grub2): GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (EFI version). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.96+20080724-12ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1063 kB, installed size 3216 kB (Only available for i386 kfreebsd-i386 hurd-i386 amd64 kfreebsd-amd64 powerpc ppc64)
<DanaG> ah.
<BUGabundo> ahh I thought I was right
<Jordan_U> DanaG, But it's still at version 1.96, it hasn't reached 2.0
<DanaG> www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/bootchart
<DanaG> check the last two, for today.
<DanaG> Now if only I could split out the two EFI binary types from the rEFIt tools.
<DanaG> They're all "fat binaries" -- so I can't run them.
<DanaG> odd... my shutdown dialog is unthemed.
<BUGabundo> lol my 3G is so slow I can see my self timeing out on IRC
<nemo> say, what's the easiest way in ubuntu to forcibly roll back libqt and all its dependancies from 4.5 to 4.4?
<nemo> getting this 100% CPU consumption in Qt apps. due to something odd in QEventDispatcherGlib::processEvents
<bruce89> I don't think you can
<dtchen> there is no easy way
<nemo> :-/
<billybigrigger> go back into your apt cache and dpkg -i install the 4.4 .debs you want????
<nemo> hm.
<nemo> bit tedious.
<billybigrigger> yup
<dtchen> it's partly because new binaries immediately supercede existing ones on Launchpad, unlike with Debian
<dtchen> with sid, you can pass an explicit previous version to {apt-get,aptitude} install
<Theuntje> hello?
<dtchen> (and it will work, because the older ones aren't immediately pruned)
<dtchen> the only way i can see of doing it is to pull the superceded ones from launchpadlibrarian
<Theuntje> Oké.. Can someone help me? I just can't seem to update the linux kernel
<dtchen> Theuntje: what precisely is the issue?
<Theuntje> well when I update he gives me this
<Theuntje> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic_2.6.27-7.16_amd64.deb: kan geen reservekoppeling van `./boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-7-generic' maken voor de installatie van de nieuwe vers
<Theuntje> (can't create reserve *something* for installation of new version)
<Theuntje> the strange thing is that I've got the problem with 8.10 and 9.04 alpha 4
<WT-Udev> Theuntje: might it be saying /boot is out of space?
<dtchen> either /boot or /tmp
<WT-Udev> 'df' to check your mounted filesystem space use
<dtchen> dpkg will unpack into /tmp
<Theuntje> Nope there is lots of space
<dtchen> are both /boot and /tmp writeable?
<Theuntje> how can I check? :$
<WT-Udev> Theuntje: simple way?  touch /boot/test (tries to make a file) touch /tmp/test
<WT-Udev> don't forget to rm the files when you're done
<Theuntje> when I'm in the 'boot' directory I can't make an new folder.. so I quess that's not right..
<Theuntje> in the folder 'tmp' I can create
<WT-Udev> 'mount'
<WT-Udev> /dev/sda4 on /boot type ext3 (rw,relatime)
<WT-Udev> You see ro, ?
<WT-Udev> mount -o remount,rw /boot   << to fix it being read-only
<Theuntje> after doing the mount -o it is still not writeble
<IntuitiveNipple> permissions? Are you using sudo?
<Theuntje> yes
<WT-Udev> Theuntje: odd that should have worked.
<WT-Udev> dmesg | tail
<WT-Udev> did it give you an error?
<Theuntje> nope just moved to next line
<WT-Udev> I mean, in the kernel messages
<Theuntje> when I tried updating again?
<WT-Udev> No
<WT-Udev> when you run dmesg | tail
<WT-Udev> to see the messages that normally just get logged to a file
<Theuntje> theuntje@ubuntu:~$ dmesg | tail
<Theuntje> [   35.525381] hda-intel: Invalid position buffer, using LPIB read method instead.
<Theuntje> [   37.141396] NET: Registered protocol family 10
<Theuntje> [   37.142671] lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions
<Theuntje> [   47.232021] eth0: no IPv6 routers present
<Theuntje> [13051.575415] usb 6-3.2: USB disconnect, address 7
<Theuntje> [13051.575428] usb 6-3.2.1: USB disconnect, address 8
<Theuntje> [13051.706167] usb 6-3.2.2: USB disconnect, address 9
<Theuntje> [13336.864754] zc3xx: probe 2wr ov vga 0x0000
<Theuntje> [13342.524752] zc3xx: probe 2wr ov vga 0x0000
<Theuntje> [15948.681973] npviewer.bin[10518]: segfault at ff9d0aa0 ip 00000000ff9d0aa0 sp 00000000ff88a45c error 14
<bruce89> !flood
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Theuntje> sorry!
<WT-Udev> Theuntje: nothing interesting there.
<WT-Udev> Ah, however
<WT-Udev> sudo -s
<WT-Udev> just do that to grab a root shell since you'll be running so many commands
<Theuntje> ok
<Theuntje> so I'm root now
<WT-Udev> Try installing it again
<WT-Udev> still get the error?
<Theuntje> using the installer yes
<Theuntje> do I need to do it tru the command line?
<WT-Udev> try the touch /boot/whatever again
<WT-Udev> Does it work now that you're # and not $?
<Theuntje> when i do touc h It doesn give any message
<WT-Udev> rm /boot/whatever you touched
<dtchen> i need any army. people should take jaunty daily-live cds into their nearest retail computer stores and give me alsa-info.sh output so i can fix the HDA buffer issues.
<Theuntje> well that worked
<Theuntje> but now I've lost my memtest86+.bin
<Theuntje> XD
<maco> dtchen: i think i get why people call Network Manager "Network Mangler"
<Theuntje> is that memtest important? (A)
<maco> dtchen: don't you want them to include a list of things that seem broken on the machines that correspond to those alsa-info outputs?
<WT-Udev> Theuntje: only if you want to test your computer's memory
<Theuntje> I think it's fine :p
<Theuntje> whatś the command to update thru command line
<WT-Udev> Theuntje: BTW, I'll assume you're testing Jaunty.  Do you have any lvm, cryptsetup, or raid partitions?
<Theuntje> No.. but I did install jaunty thru windows (blergh)
<WT-Udev> dtchen: what is this alsa-info.sh
<WT-Udev> As long as you installed it on to bare partitions you own't have a problem.
<WT-Udev> Theuntje: apt-get update
<WT-Udev> apt-get upgrade
<WT-Udev> in that order
<maco> WT-Udev: http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh
<WT-Udev> if you're not #, add sudo to the front
<maco> WT-Udev: download and run it in bash, it spits out all the info about the sound devices
<maco> WT-Udev: if you use --debug it'll put it in /tmp so you don't need to worry about being online
<Theuntje> Fouten gevonden tijdens behandelen van:
<Theuntje>  /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic_2.6.27-7.16_amd64.deb
<Theuntje> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Theuntje> http://paste.ubuntu.com/121599/
<WT-Udev> dtchen: maco I don't have that issue on my laptop but http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=696411d7532edfe9c9cb73faec83e25bbe121544
<WT-Udev> dtchen: maco http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=f236149833d9209374ac9211de647b22e25cf5c1 << Desktop system, this one had working audio on the integrated sound card, and then... sort of fizzled and wouldn't work anymore at all.
<Theuntje> well thanks for the help but Gotta goo to sleep and stuff
<Theuntje> I'll come back tommorow to ask all of you questions again :D
<Theuntje> ow yeah.. when does Ubuntu comes with her mobile phone platform?
<maco> attention kontact: please stop crashing!
<maco> phone? i thought ubuntu mobile was for netbooks
<Theuntje> I know.. but a ubuntu for mobile phones would be nice ;)
 * bruce89 doesn't think that OO.o on a phone would be a good idea
<maco> hahaha
<dtchen> WT-Udev: please don't direct that url to me, because i get far too many to triage them effectively. instead, a wiki page along the lines of https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2009-February/007156.html would be more useful.
<WT-Udev> Theuntje: not that I know of... and I'd rather see a netbook that happened to have a wan device to talk to a cell network
<WT-Udev> dtchen: Oh, I thought you wanted more data, sorry.
<Theuntje> why doesn chmodd works? :p
<dtchen> WT-Udev: i do, but not directed *to me* :-)
<WT-Udev> dtchen: being about... 5-6 hours past when I'd planned to go to bed, I'll try to remember the urls are in my logs somewhere.
<maco> i'll move 'em
<ph03n1ks> anyone here know anything about any problems with the install image for the jaunty netbook remix alpha 4?
<Theuntje> well I've updated jaunty to alpha 4 on my eee also but no problems there
<ph03n1ks> i habe the remix 8.04,
<ph03n1ks> was going to put an im
<ph03n1ks> oops
<ph03n1ks> was going to install alpha 4 on a seperate partition on my aspire one but the gui is thr wrong resolution, cant access the buttons
<dudus> ph03n1ks: hold alt button to move the window up so you can access the buttons
<ph03n1ks> argh, i spent hours at it the other nite trying to guess which button i was tabbing to!
<ph03n1ks> will try alt.
<maco> dtchen: do you want a 4th column for listing any oddities that occur with that device in current jaunty?
<ph03n1ks> is it a known issue? i searched and couldnt find a bug report
<crdlb> ph03n1ks: note that if compiz is enabled, you can't move a window beyond the panels (by default)
<dtchen> maco: that would explode the necessary columns (e.g., links to diffs against default - as shipped - conffiles)
<maco> dtchen: so you just want the alsa-info without any info as to whether the sound device works correctly or not?
<ph03n1ks> hmm, what is compiz (n00b here :) )  i dont there are panels on the netbook remix?
<dtchen> maco: i'm not attempting to fix jack sensing or init verbs. this procedure is solely for fixing the buffer issues
<maco> ph03n1ks: compiz is desktop effects. and if you're a "n00b" as you say...why use alpha? or are you just testing a live cd?
<maco> dtchen: well how will you know if the device has buffer issues or not then?
<WT-Udev> dtchen: my laptop doesn't show a buffer issue, at least not on the current boot
<maco> dtchen: or is it "only list devices with buffer issues"?
<dtchen> maco: simple, they all do.
<dtchen> the current driver is *broken*
<dtchen> i.e., there's not a single *working* hwptr case
<WT-Udev> [   26.425566] hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC883, trying auto-probe from BIOS...
<WT-Udev> that's my desktop
<BUGabundo> I really need to reboot this laptop and to properly test my sound
<ph03n1ks> maco: i have 8.04 and the boot time isnt grat, i read shuttleworths comments about how the target boot time for jaunty on a netbook was 25 seconds so i had to try it! plus he said they were looking for testers so i thought i might be able to report bugs or something
<BUGabundo> I have to kill PA a few times a day to get it working
<BUGabundo> ph03n1ks: good luck! mine are of 60-85 secs
<dtchen> BUGabundo: already known; takashi and i narrowed that down with lennart a few days before i made the autospawn change
<BUGabundo> http://fileland.bugabundo.net/fotos/Linux/bootchart
<nemo> dtchen: yeah. normally I don't have a problem with this superceding thing, except that Qt 4.5 seems badly badly broken
<BUGabundo> dtchen: stuff like VLC are hard to make work
<ph03n1ks> bugabundo: is that on jaunty?
<dtchen> BUGabundo: i.e., bug 330814
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 330814 in pulseaudio "pulseaudio[4255]: segfault " [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/330814
<BUGabundo> today took me 4 times to get it working
<maco> dtchen: all HDA or all-all?
<BUGabundo> ph03n1ks: many, since hardy up to a few days ago
 * BUGabundo looks at bug
<dtchen> maco: all.
<BUGabundo> dtchen: humm pidgin still crashs a lot with 9.14
<maco> ph03n1ks: ah ok. this is your *spare* machine, right?
<BUGabundo> 9.15 was much smoother
<BUGabundo> got only on sound related pidgin crash on 9.15
<ph03n1ks> maco: no spare machine, just one netbook,  was gona partitionto test it.
<dtchen> BUGabundo: same issue outlined in bug; newer versions of PA just take somewhat longer to trigger the broken hwptr
 * bruce89 is amazed that the powers that be voted to change the number of months this year to 20
<maco> ph03n1ks: ok. i just dont recommend having only-jaunty unless you know how to fix breakage
<maco> bruce89: those are pulseaudio version strings
<ph03n1ks> maco: ok, thanks, should be ok with partition id say. thx.
<maco> bruce89: ubuntu is shipping 9.14, but themuso has 9.15 in his PPA for esting
<BUGabundo> dtchen: my symptoms don't resemble that bug
<bruce89> I never let facts get in the way of a bad joke
<dtchen> BUGabundo: i can guarantee you're hitting the hwptr bug at the very least
<dtchen> BUGabundo: so while your symptoms may not directly correspond, you *are* affected
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> thanks
<BUGabundo> I'll sub to it
<dtchen> people can complain about PA breaking stuff, but it has been immensely useful in exposing vast breakage in alsa-driver
<BUGabundo> dtchen: one more thing
<BUGabundo> my padevchooser keeps getting disconnected from PA
<dtchen> BUGabundo: yeah, a bt thread apply-all would show it not handling null events
<BUGabundo> 2nd Q: who can I keep an app LONG enough on the Applicantions list of pacontrol to set it with a lower volume?
<srid> <srid> hello there - I upgraded to Jaunty (9.04) and everything works except wireless: Network Manager shows list of available network, but when I select my wifi network, the connection keeps happening.. after 3 mins or so.. it failes. any idea why?
<dtchen> there're two bugs at play there, but i'm not going to worry about it right this moment.
<BUGabundo> pidgin "pings" are so fast I don't have the time to move my mouse
<srid> wifi signal strenth is good, etc.. I suspect some bug. my hardware is T61 intel wireless card
<BUGabundo> srid: have you looked on LP?
<srid> BUGabundo, I tried to searching for this in launchpad, but couldn't find any relevant bug.
<srid> right now, i'm on windows
<BUGabundo> dtchen: can apps be made a few more secs persistent on that list?
<BUGabundo> should I file a wish bu for that, and link upstream?
<srid> should I send any log files?
<BUGabundo> srid: you need to talk to asac (on #ubuntu-mozillateam)
<BUGabundo> srid: you will need https://wiki.kubuntu.org/DebuggingNetworkManager
<dtchen> BUGabundo: sure, you could modify pavucontrol, or you could edit ~/.pulse/*:stream-volumes.*
<dtchen> BUGabundo: the latter is trickier; you may want to use pacmd instead
<dtchen> BUGabundo: or edit ~/.pulse/volume-restore.table and restart pa
<BUGabundo> dtchen: right now it refuses to connect to PA grrr
<BUGabundo> 60% of the times I restart ( or kill , start) PA pidgin crashs....
<BUGabundo> so it makes it hard for me to mess with PA while online
<BUGabundo> dtchen: I don't have .pulse/volume-restore.table
<BUGabundo> should I create it?
<srid> BUGabundo, looks like this bug - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/knetworkmanager/+bug/332124
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 332124 in knetworkmanager "[jaunty] knetworkmanager does not connect to wireless network" [Undecided,New]
 * bruce89 likes alleyoop which is frontend to valgrind
<bruce89> especially it crashing on start
<srid> brb
#ubuntu+1 2010-02-22
<melodie_> bn
<jpapertowel> will liquorix kernel work if i apt-get it from sid liquorix repo on lucid?
<RAOF> jpapertowel: Who knows?  Try it and see.  It'll be totally unsupported, though.
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: Pingity ping.  How's nouveau working for you?
<BUGabundo> RAOF: seems it aint that good
<BUGabundo> he can't reply back :D
<syn-ack> what's liquorix?
<syn-ack> hrm, I thought Ubuntu released Xen Kernels already
<jpapertowel> uhh, does anyone know how to delete a software raid from the alternate cd? I don't want to have to dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda and wait 9 hours :(
<penguin42> jpapertowel: That will work, just ctrl-c it after a few seconds - it's the stuff right at the start
<jpapertowel> penguin42: yeah, I tried that, lol, both disks say they don't even have a partition table and yet the software raid is still there
<penguin42> after a reboot? Weird...  And that's on sda itself?
<penguin42> (You are sure it's sda and you haven't just wiped some random USB key)
<jpapertowel> penguin42: absolutely sure
<jo-erlend> jpapertowel, you just want to remove a disk from an array?
<jo-erlend> jpapertowel, this seems offtopic for this channel though. I think #ubuntu-server is the correct context for that question.
<jpapertowel> jo-erlend: I just want to blank the disks like they're new, but the ubuntu installer still claims there's a software raid going on though for some reason and won't even let me create a partition table
<jpapertowel> figures i'll try to reboot
<jo-erlend> jpapertowel, read ubuntu server guide. It will tell you how to remove a disk from an array.
<jo-erlend> you should do that with mdadm.
<penguin42> jpapertowel: So dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sd? bs=1024k count=10   should nuke the start of the disk, do that to both of them, reboot and see if it's still there
<penguin42> and be careful with that command!
<DanaG> hmm, perhaps metadata goes in host-protected-area?
<DanaG> I know on my laptop, the RAID metadata can only be cleared via dmraid utils or via BIOS thingy.
<penguin42> jpapertowel: That's a good point - is it normal mdraid or is it a software raid controller?
<jpapertowel> mdadm on a software raid controller
<jpapertowel> rebooting worked :D
<jo-erlend> jono, offtopic for this channel, but I just came to think of it. Translations. Should we use launchpad or not? I'm getting so many mixed messages, I haven't done any work on it for a long time, but I really want to.
<jono> jo-erlend, for translating Ubuntu?
<DanaG> oh yeah, hdparm -Z
<DanaG> or was it -z?
<jono> jo-erlend, I would recommend using LP for translating any app :)
<DanaG> for "reread partition table"
<jono> Rosetta is awesome!
<RAOF> Launchpad: Use it as early and as often as possible.
<jo-erlend> jono, it is. But people are telling me it's wasted. That is won't be used, or it will be used by ubuntu for one release, but not by upstream and so it won't be used in the next ubuntu release, and stuff like that. In any case, I think a message from you to ubuntu-desktop or something, would be nice.
 * RAOF is beginning to doubt the wisdom of hot mince pies given 34℃ ambient temperature.
<penguin42> RAOF: Send the 34c temperature over here please - it's -2c at the moment here
<jono> jo-erlend, can you give me some specific links to such griping?
<jono> jo-erlend, we always use translations in Ubuntu
<jono> and we ship them across multiple releases
<jpapertowel> well, it looks like i have to zero write the whole drive to get rid of this stupid software raid bug
<jo-erlend> jono, no, because it's a while back. But I've been trying to ask people how to contribute translations, and lots of people are uncertain about this.
<jono> jo-erlend, can you email David Planella about this?
<penguin42> jpapertowel: Why?
<jo-erlend> jono, I don't think I can provide any more information about this than I already have though.
<jono> jo-erlend, ok
<jpapertowel> penguin42: i rebooted and when i got to the partition maker thing, i created a partition table and BAM the stupid software raid swap at the end of the drive reappeared
<jpapertowel> penguin42: the installer throws up errors when i try to delete it
<penguin42> jpapertowel: Ah I see, when you've partitioned, dd over each of the partitions individually before you blat the partition table
<penguin42> jpapertowel: The problem is as soon as you put the partition table there it can find the old md superblocks
<jpapertowel> so I have to dd alllllll 4 TB?
<penguin42> jpapertowel: No!
<penguin42> jpapertowel: Create your partitions, then dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda1 bs=1024k count=1   then do sda2 etc
<jpapertowel> penguin42: okay
<jo-erlend> jpapertowel, are you in lucid?
<jpapertowel> jo-erlend: yes
<jpapertowel> i don't know how to create the partitions
<jpapertowel> i'm not allowed to create anything with the software raid still in existence
<penguin42> jpapertowel: Heck then you may as wlel dd the lot - dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sd? bs=1024k will be a lot faster than without the bs
<penguin42> jpapertowel: It should manage ~100MB/second on a decent drive
<jpapertowel> it'll be an average of 120MB/s on mine but there's no way i'm waiting 20 or so hours :(
<penguin42> jpapertowel: OK, do the dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=1024k count=1  and when you create your partitions make them slightly different sizes to what they used to be - that way it won't pick up the old partitions
<jpapertowel> is there a way i can dd just the last 5 GB of each drive?
<penguin42> hmm, last 5GB
<penguin42> well, two ways, if you create a partition 5GB from the end and dd that partition, or dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sd? bs=1024k count=5000ish seek=offset from start in MB
<jpapertowel> penguin42: i take that as a no, since i can't create partitions
<penguin42> jpapertowel: OK, then follow the stuff after the 'or'
<jpapertowel> too much math
 * penguin42 would create the partition manually on the command line
<jpapertowel> why isn't there a way to make it not search for it :(
<penguin42> it's probably just being a bit too smart (file a bug!) - but seriously, easiest fix is just to make the partitions start at a slightly different point
<jpapertowel> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=1024 seek=763084?
<penguin42> 1024k more likely - i.e. 1M chunks
<jpapertowel> 1024k invalid argument
<penguin42> 1024k works here
<jpapertowel> nor does 1024000 work
<penguin42> you must have a typo somewhere else
<jpapertowel> guarantee you i don't
<penguin42> guarantee you I've done that loads of times
<jpapertowel> ~ # dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=1024k seek=2091909120
<jpapertowel> dd: /dev/sdb: Invalid argument
<jpapertowel> oops
<jpapertowel> i put TB instead of GB
<jpapertowel> ok i cant get this to work so i think i should just go back to windows which seems to have much less bugs than ubuntu
<Nitsuga> jpapertowel, is that some sort of social engineering to make us help you?
<Amaranth> Nitsuga: It always is
<penguin42> jpapertowel: If you take my one piece of advice to just make the partition sizes slightly different then it will ignore any broken raids - I made that advice about an hour ago now
<jpapertowel> how do I make them :(
<penguin42> jpapertowel: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sd? bs=1024k count=1 for both drives, reboot, then create your partitions - but make them each a bit smaller than you had before
<penguin42> actually make that count=10 - that'll get rid of anything near the beginning
<jpapertowel> i tried that the raid crap comes back right after i initialized an msdos table and it won't let me make any partitions at all
<Amaranth> why is there any RAID stuff there at all?
<jpapertowel> because i'm trying to set up software raid0 :/
<Antisoche> RAID0 ?
<jpapertowel> it like the disk read/write speed it's good for high disk usage games
<Antisoche> ok.  It also increases the failure rate 100%
<jpapertowel> what's the chance of one of my hard drives failing
<penguin42> it's pretty common
<Nitsuga> jpapertowel, it's no one of your hard drives
<jpapertowel> last hard drive i had lasted me 5 years
<Antisoche> There are only two types of hard drives: those that have failed and those that will
<Nitsuga> it's ANY cluster of your hard drive
<jpapertowel> either way i got my newegg warranty so who cares
<Amaranth> backups ftw
<Antisoche> Yeah, newegg isn't going to restore your data.  As long as you only put 'temporary' stuff on it, it's fine.
<jpapertowel> google stores all my non temporary stuff, i <3 google
<Antisoche> Just asking to be sure you're doing what you want to do.  RAID0 is great for NLV editing, for example, but RAID1 gives you the same read performance of RAID0 (at the cost of slower writes) but also actual reliability.
<jpapertowel> the only thing i care about being reliable is grub
<Antisoche> You're making '/' RAID 0?
<jpapertowel> yeah, but I have a /boot partition outside of raid
<jpapertowel> I bet I still won't be able to install grub though
<jpapertowel> holy crap grub installed!
<jpapertowel> unsuccessfully though, i give up, I boot my system and GRUB Loading... could not write bytes: Broken pipe
<jpapertowel> thanks for at least attempting to help guys, i'm back to windows forever
<Dr_Willis> !info emerald
<ubottu> emerald (source: emerald): Decorator for compiz-fusion. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.2-0ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 255 kB, installed size 1392 kB
<voidmage> might be a dumb question, but if i'm looking at software center and click a category, how do i get back to the home page?
<ZykoticK9> voidmage, "Get Free Software" at the top - beside the category title you are in
<metricpiano> I'm having a weird video display problem.  Anyone care to run robots and see whether they move smoothly, or the whole board redraws (e.g. all robots disappear and then reappear in their new spot)... it makes the game hard to follow and is most obvious when wait is used)?
<Takyoji> Just grabbed a daily build of the LiveCD, installed it on USB, and apparently after I arrange my partition setup in the installer, and click Forward, I get an error titled "Invalid username (as superuser)" with content of "The username you have entered is invalid. Note that usernames must start with lower-case letter, which can be followed by any combination of numbers and more lower-caser letters"
<Takyoji> Should I report that, or?
<Takyoji> or grab the daily ISO build tomorrow, and if the issue persists, then report it?
<metricpiano> You could grab an older build and verify it's not happening... but I think you should report when in doubt
<metricpiano> otherwise they might not know to fix it...
<Takyoji> or perhaps I could contact a mailing list?
<metricpiano> !resolution > metricpiano
<ubottu> metricpiano, please see my private message
<metricpiano> !resolution > metricpiano
<ZykoticK9> metricpiano, if you want to see a factoid (without it showing up in the channel) you can use "/msg ubottu !foo"
<metricpiano> ha, I was typing /msg ubotto
<metricpiano> and couldn't understand why it wasn't working
<cwillu> metricpiano, that's a configurable option iirc
<cwillu> what's the command line for robots?  I removed it from my menu a while ago
<cwillu> metricpiano, on karmic, gnobots2 has no animation, it just updates each turn
<cwillu> there's no option, that's just how it works
<h00k> Wait, is 10.04 getting RGBA Support, or is it not?
<om26er> h00k, no
<h00k> om26er: that's what I thought
<Takyoji> Next release
<Takyoji> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/02/enable-rgba-window-transparency-in.html
<Takyoji> "Before trying this please remember that there is a reason this support was postponed until Lucid+1. It's not polished, it doesn't work properly with every applications and some applications flat-out refuse to run at all with it!"
<om26er> h00k, although its getting client side window decoration (that I don't understand)
<h00k> Because this was linked from the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter: http://linuxtree.blogspot.com/2010/02/5-new-things-about-windows-8-and-ubuntu.html
<h00k> One of which under Ubuntu claims RGBA
 * om26er hopes ubuntu to be the first to use RGBA
<h00k> It also makes obsurd claims about the Software Center
<om26er> h00k, and what's the claim
<h00k> om26er: from the article linked: When 10.04 releases, the Ubuntu Software Center will finally take over as the sole installation tool for Ubuntu. Synaptic, GDebi, and even the update manager will all be replaced by USC. Hopefully USC will include the ability to install more than one piece of software at a time.
<om26er> h00k, well that's not gonna happen for Lucid but still software center will be far poweful that before
<h00k> om26er: that's what I'm hearing, yeah, I just think they should screen the links that are making claims like that :(
<DanaG> oh yeah, random thought... I oughtta' try the beagleboard as thin-client.
<DanaG> argh, no wonder my beagleboard is being so warm... it has the same stupid rsyslogd behavior, as well!
<cef> DanaG: which behaviour?
<DanaG> The eating 100% CPU.
<cef> is there a bug for that?
<DanaG> 100% of BOTH cpu cores on my laptop... and two threads each with 50% on my beagleboard.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rsyslog/+bug/523610
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 523610 in rsyslog "rsyslogd spins CPU on older kernels" [High,Triaged]
<cef> DanaG: ouch!
<DanaG> ach, mein CPU!
<hifi> had to stop rsyslogd service
<DanaG> argh, for some reason, my systray area has become really, really really really huge.
<DanaG> So huge, it's pushed my Firefox shortcut UNDER my menus!
<Speedy2> www.search2.net
<vish> onone click that link^
<zniavre> i tried it ....
<alvin> Will Ubuntu 10.04 have /tmp as tmpfs?
<cwillu_at_work> god, could they make setting up ppa's with key signing any more annoying from the console?
<nzmm> hey wondering if people are finding gedit sluggish
<nzmm> ?
<cwillu_at_work> hide the details, then make the signing key clickable so you can't select it to copy and paste, and then put the command line command on a different page altogether
<cwillu_at_work> nzmm, not terribly; saving to remote filesystems can be slow though
<nzmm> for me text rendering is slow as is most of the interface, nvidia system
<rww> cwillu_at_work: ssshhh, don't complain or they might fix it, and then even more people would use broken PPAs and cause support hell :(
<nzmm> its the only prog affected
<cwillu_at_work> rww, I can assure you that those people who use ppa's are not doing anything with key signing
<rww> cwillu_at_work: good point, I saw "PPA" and snark mode turned itself on :(
<cwillu_at_work> dah, not built for armel
<kklimonda> cwillu_at_work: add-apt-repository "ppa:xyz/ppa" is annoying?
<rww> hah, I'm not the only one who misread ;P
<cwillu_at_work> kklimonda, when that's not the command listed on the ppa, yes :p
<BUGabundo_remote> correct
<BUGabundo_remote> the PPA should show the entire command
<BUGabundo_remote> ppl don't guess the AAR part
<kklimonda> it should be mentioned somewhere
<BUGabundo_remote> nzmm: *everything* is slugish
<BUGabundo_remote> its a gtk bug
<BUGabundo_remote> kklimonda: should but its not
<BUGabundo_remote> maybe in the HELP
<BUGabundo_remote> but who reads that
<cwillu_at_work> https://launchpad.net/+help/soyuz/ppa-sources-list.html still lists the manual method
<kklimonda> BUGabundo_remote: well - people who need help should read that :P
<nzmm> BUGabundo_remote:  oh thanks for the info
<perfection> hey, how are you all doing?
<cwillu_at_work> I'm grumpy
<BUGabundo_remote> I'm sleepy
<BUGabundo_remote> and you must be snoring
<BUGabundo_remote> :p
<perfection> what's happenin' here? evrybody sleepin' or?
<screen-x> zzZ
<nzmm> should be zzz-ing
<BUGabundo_remote> zzzzzZZZ
<cwillu_at_work> I hear ya
<cwillu_at_work> ask your doctor if modafinil is right for you
 * BUGabundo_remote <3 today's XKCD
<perfection> guys another thing is how do i get engines that are used in themes? the likes of murrina, etc.
<perfection> just like t-wayne, i cant believe this, i gtg, be in peace
<kklimonda> yay. gtk+ fix has been uploaded
<nzmm> kklimonda: gtk+ fix for the sluggishness?
<kklimonda> for the excessive cpu usage
<nzmm> oh yay
 * BUGabundo_remote checks email
<BUGabundo_remote> FINALLY then
<BUGabundo_remote> why are all this ppl coming here with theme probs?
<BUGabundo_remote> did we change all that much this cycle?
<kklimonda> we did
<eagles0513875> hey BUGabundo_remote
 * BUGabundo_remote wonders how even ppl read his own old bugs
<BUGabundo_remote> man I suck at describing stuff
<BUGabundo_remote> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synaptic/+bug/297523
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 297523 in synaptic "synaptic column resize" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Damascene> hello, did the lock screen function get fixed?
<om26er> no
<Damascene> is there an open bug for it?
<om26er> Damascene, yes
 * om26er finds
<om26er> Damascene, bug#524860
<om26er> bug 524860
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 524860 in gnome-keyring "Locked out at lockscreen" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524860
<Damascene> thank you
<om26er> Damascene, np.. :)
<ZykoticK9> does anyone happen to know if Sabnzbdplus 0.5 will be included with Lucid?  It's not for me it is a LP question.
<om26er> ZykoticK9, open a bug report for it
<om26er> ZykoticK9, [needs packaging] sabnzbdplus 0.5
<ZykoticK9> om26er, again, it's not for me - thought I'd try asking here, then answering the
<ZykoticK9> om26er, i'll suggest to the poster to enter a bug report :)
<PascalFR> hello   toward what package can I report a bug for rescue mode beeing unusable ?
<Damascene> PascalFR, maybe you should ask in ubuntu-bugs channel
<kklimonda> PascalFR: what exactly doesn't work?
<kklimonda> PascalFR: the package responsible for displaying a text menu is friendly-recovery
<kklimonda> PascalFR: kernel bugs should be reported against linux package and problems related to the boot process against upstart
<wirechief> can anyone get my nick un-banned from #ubuntu ? i have fixed my network problems.
<rww> wirechief: ask in #ubuntu-ops
<wirechief> thanks rww
<PascalFR> kklimonda: the problem is the rescue screen is cluttered with upstart messages and going to the rescue shell is impossible because there are 2 competitors for stdin/stdout
<Damascene> PascalFR, did the rescue menu appear?
<PascalFR> yes  no problem  it appears correctly    then some console messages come  in the middle and then you cannot login on the maintenance shell
<PascalFR> Damascene: one line of input on 2 is swallowed by another process
<PascalFR> Damascene: the first cha entered is always swallowed etc
<PascalFR> char
<Damascene> I'm using Lucid and I can't reproduce
<PascalFR> i am on karmic
<Damascene> :S
<Damascene> Karmic bugs are in ubuntu-bugs as far as I know
<PascalFR> so i was querring  how can i report such a bug
<Damascene> /j #ubuntu-bugs
<PascalFR> ok
<penguin42> hmm - the volume control panel app isn't playing ball today - won't slide, won't unmute - sound preferences is fine though
<BUGabundo_remote> penguin42: got that last week
<BUGabundo_remote> today is fine
<penguin42> haven't done an update today yet
<penguin42> is it indicator-sound-service?
<om26er> well the gtk patch did not work.
<zniavre> om26er,  for cpu usage or rgba stuff?
<om26er> zniavre, yes, the latest update didnot fix it even
<zniavre> that's right
<om26er> ubottu, are you there?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zniavre> xorg process still too hight if im not minimize to tray somme apps
<zniavre> some*
 * om26er downgraded gtk
<zniavre> om26er,  to wich version please ?
<om26er> -ubuntu4
<om26er> sorry 2
<zniavre> :o)
<zniavre> you ll need to downgrade 4 more packages no?
<zniavre> there are still available somewhere ?
<zniavre> they*
<om26er> zniavre, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+2.0/2.19.5-1ubuntu2/+build/1505842
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<zniavre> om26er,  thank you
 * om26er is working on an experimental ppa for gtk
<penguin42> oh look, the rsyslogd of doom
<zniavre> om26er,  did you switch to old gtk libs ? is it solved ?
<om26er> zniavre, yes its is
<om26er> solved
<BUGabundo_remote> what's used by gwibber to show notifications? I haven't get the bubles in a while!
<penguin42> is anyone getting a lot of flicker when resizing gnome-terminals?
<BUGabundo_remote> penguin42: gtk bug?
<penguin42> BUGabundo_remote: Dunno, could be, could be driver
<BUGabundo_remote> FYI gwibber now defaults to only show replies, so that's why I wasn't getting the notificans
<kklimonda> penguin42: it's reported but I don't know bug number
<penguin42> ok, not just me then
<void^> additionally to resizing, gnome-terminal also flickers whenever the window title changes (eg, when changing directories)
<penguin42> hmm it affects lxterm as well, so it's probably libvte
<Raydiation> when will the next alpha be released?
<jpds> Raydiation: Thursday.
<Raydiation> jpds: this week?
<jpds> Raydiation: Yes.
<Raydiation> great
<cnd> I've heard that lucid recently gained a different volume mixer applet
<cnd> is that the case?
<ZykoticK9> cnd, yes
<cnd> ZykoticK9, can you point me to some documentation?
<cnd> email?
<ZykoticK9> cnd, it's horizontal instead of vertical
<ZykoticK9> cnd, don't know anything about it other then just my use of it, sorry
<cnd> ZykoticK9, ok, thanks
<Ian_Corne> well, it's not really an applet anymore, it's part of the indicator applet now
<penguin42> Ian_Corne: It still seems to be a separate process - what does it gain from being part of the indicator applet ?
<Ian_Corne> If you right click it, it doesn't say antyhing about that applet anymore
<Ian_Corne> you now left click it and select the preference option in that menu
<Ian_Corne> so there's less confusion I think
<penguin42> Ian_Corne: Shrug - doesn't make much difference to me, it does seem to have merged it into a single X client which is probably a benefit
<penguin42> (although I'm find it's a bit flaky)
<Ian_Corne> I haven't run into any issues yet
<Ian_Corne> but it's not like I extensivly use that applet :p
<penguin42> Ian_Corne: I'm finding the mute/unmute sometimes seems to stick
<Ian_Corne> hmm, I haven't noticed that and I actually use that feature alot, in class, out of class
<penguin42> when you mute is it changing the text to 'unmute all' or leaving it as mute all ?
<Ian_Corne> unmute all where?
<Ian_Corne> I don't have any applications running making sound :p
<penguin42> Ian_Corne: Left button to get menu and then what's the top thing you see?
<Ian_Corne> Just says unmute
<penguin42> for me it says 'Mute all'
<Ian_Corne> hmm
<Ian_Corne> well, i'm muted, so mute all would be wrong :p
<penguin42> right and that's what I'm seeing - it's stuck in 'mute all' irrespective of whether it's muted, before I saw it stick in unmute all
<Ian_Corne> Aha
<penguin42> #525893
<penguin42> bug 525893
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 525893 in indicator-sound "Mute behavior not reliable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/525893
<cnd> Ian_Corne, penguin42, is there some documentation or email thread that talks about this?
 * penguin42 isn't aware of one
<cnd> I have a bug submission talking about howupgrading his kernel in lucid made his audio applet go away
<cnd> I'm guessing it's gone away because of this change
<cnd> Ian_Corne, penguin42, even a pointer to the correct package would help
<penguin42> cnd: indicator-sound is the new one
<cnd> I'm not too familiar with whatever package it would be
<cnd> penguin42, what was the older package?
<penguin42> hmm not sure
<Ian_Corne> cnd: because he doesn't have the indicatior applet on his panel
<Ian_Corne> it's the enveloppe icon
<Ian_Corne> is mt guess
<cnd> Ian_Corne, oh, so the audio mixer control has been merged into that indicator applet thingy...
<cnd> I see
<Ian_Corne> Yeps
<Ian_Corne> noo, ubottu!
<Ian_Corne> aah :)
<eagles0513875> Ian_Corne: hes broken for some reason
<Ian_Corne> ubottu: test
<penguin42> perhaps he needs oiling?
<ubottu> hrm?
<Laibsch1> After updating my LAN server from hardy to lucid, I now have http://paste.debian.net/60978/  Isn't this a problem to have such a mix between grub1 and grub2?
<penguin42> Laibsch: I think you'll find it's actually still running grub1 - I don't think it tries to replace the underlying grub1 automatically
<Nitsuga> Laibsch, when you have both installed grub1 chainloads grub2
<Nitsuga> it is done just in case it doesn't work
<Nitsuga> you can remove grub1 safely if grub2 is working fine
<Samuel-NotAFK> When will GIMP be dropped and what will replace it?
<crimsun> huh?
<crimsun> gimp is only being dropped from the desktop seed for new installs; it's still installable via any package manager, and if you already have it installed it won't be removed.
<Samuel-NotAFK> crimsun: When is it being dropped from new installs? What will replace it?
<penguin42> I guess f-spot will still be there for the normal clip and tweek of camera images
<Samuel-NotAFK> So Ubuntu isn't going to supply any image manipulation software?
<vega> Samuel-NotAFK: read 3 lines up ?
<Samuel-NotAFK> So the Ubuntu CD isn't going to supply any image manipulation software?
<Pici> Samuel-NotAFK: Out of the box? Correct.
<Samuel-NotAFK> Pici: What box?
<penguin42> well, as I said I assume f-spot will still be there
<Pici> Samuel-NotAFK: 'out of the box' means the system state right after your install.
<Samuel-NotAFK> I need some sort of simple program for very basic modifications.
<Samuel-NotAFK> GIMP is too complicated for my needs.
<Samuel-NotAFK> What's best out of Tuxpaint and Gpaint?
<penguin42> Samuel-NotAFK: Try f-spot if it's simple type of crop/rotate/colour tweeks
<vega> paint software and image manipulation are kind of different
<Samuel-NotAFK> Ah, this is what I want: http://pinta-project.com/
<Machtin> uhm.. why can't i set my screen resolution to more than 1280*720 or so?
<penguin42> Machtin: Well probably either because theres a problem with your display driver not recognising your card or it not recognising your monitor
<Machtin> hmh
<Machtin> penguin42: i think i might not even need to fix the problem myself, if i find out how to boot clean.
<mbeierl> anyone know if there is anything in Lucid that can stream video/audio from a web cam, or if there's any plans?
<Machtin> atm i boot, enter my luks-passphrase and then nothing happens. when i alt+print+k, i can get back to a root-shell, from where i can mount /dev/mapper/home and startx
<penguin42> mbeierl: Can empathy do it in Lucid?
<pgoetz>  Small Lucid server problem, trying to decide if I should report this as a bug:  When the machine boots, it comes up on vt7, which is just a -, since X isn't installed and getty isn't running.  I always have to <Alt>-<F1> to login.  Not a big deal, but can be kind of confusing the first time.
<jemark> i prefer pidgin
<ZykoticK9> pgoetz, sounds similar to my bug of #517842
<ZykoticK9> bug 517842
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 517842 in gdm "if GDM disabled system still boot to Virtual Console 7 (a flashing cursor)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/517842
<DanaG> "Wireless Networks Available"
<DanaG> "Click this icon..."
 * DanaG goes to click it.
<DanaG> ARGH, where'd it go?
 * DanaG moves mouse away.... hey, it's back!
 * DanaG tries again... ARGH.
<DanaG> =þ
<arand> mbeierl: since vlc can capture /dev/video0 seemingly without problems, I would assume it would be possible also to stream it somewhere to..
<DanaG> Stupid notify-osd.
<DanaG> "click this icon" -- yeah, right.
<arand> DanaG: It's still the wrong icon isn't it?
<DanaG> Er, I mean that it literally said "click this icon"... and there was an icon two inches to the left.
<DanaG> So, I did what any logical person would do: tried to click the icon.  =þ
<DanaG> (Yeah, I do know to go to nm-applet; I'm just making a point.)
<pgoetz> ZykoticK9, that must be it -- thanks for logging this and saving me the trouble.  BTW, for the server install, this is the default behavior (i.e. gdm isn't installed by default)
<arand> DanaG: Yea :) But have they changed the icon to actually look like nm-applet yet, I know it doesn't correspond in Karmic...
<DanaG> I'm not sure, but I'd say not.
<pgoetz> I posted that this bug affects me, too and will add a comment.
<DanaG> Er, it's vaguely similar.
<ZykoticK9> pgoetz, you might want to add that detail to the bug!  I doubt its getting much attention right now
<pgoetz> OK, will do.
<mbeierl> arand: nope.  The docs are all "outdated" and I have yet to get vlc to work.  Asked on #videolan and no response :(  thanks anyway
<arand> mbeierl: well, I don't know about Lucid but on Karmic it's fairly simple to "open capture device" and at least get a local/to-file stream, as to streaming outwards I have no idea though, which is likely the crux I guess..
<penguin42> apt-cache search webcam suggests webcam-server
<zniavre> good evening
<mbeierl> arand: ya.  That's the actual problem.  Nothing I can figure out actually works for the streaming out part.
<arand> mbeierl: Just saw this dunno if helpful: http://www.wikihow.com/Use-VLC-Media-Player-to-Stream-Multimedia-to-Another-Computer seems reasonably up-to-date at least..
<kklimonda> does anyone know if Canonical is planning to update Desktop Course before 10.04 release?
<mbeierl> arand: thanks, but that does not quite work either.  It for some reason cannot open my video device when I use the wizard.  If I get it to go from the command line, it just complains about buffer overruns and there's no video on the other side.
<zniavre> each time i boot the first try gdm or xserver crash (black screen) the second try is good
<zniavre> is it known ?
<zniavre> and xorg still eat too manu cpu even with today update of libgtk
<Nitsuga> zniavre, it happens to me also
<Nitsuga> it crashes when you press the enter key
<zniavre> yes
<Nitsuga> if you have autologin that's ery anoying
<Nitsuga> because 4 example you start firefox, type a url, press enter and it crashes
<Nitsuga> I think it has to do with plymouth
<pgoetz> ZykoticK9, on further research I'm not sure this is a gdm bug, but rather a problem with the default upstart configuration files
<Nitsuga> because before xserver crashes all the ttys are frozen/black
<zniavre> there is a bug report on this problem ?
<Nitsuga> pgoetz, I think it has to do with plymouth on non-KMS hardware
<Nitsuga> i didin't file any
<zniavre> im not good enough in english to try to fil one bug it looks too "technical" to just say gdm crashes at first try
<ZykoticK9> pgoetz, that's quite possible - i certainly have no idea what the cause is.  I was just seeing if my Karmic method of disabling GDM worked in Lucid - which it does, minus this small "bug" regarding what vt shows up by default.
<zniavre> that s true startx works as a charm with no crash after that
<pgoetz> nitsuga, what do you mean by non-KMS hardware?
<ZykoticK9> zniavre, Nitsuga i've notied the Enter on my number pad does not have the same effect.  I still have to use alt+sysrq+k most times when i log in mind you.  Just wanted to point out the Enter weirdness
<Nitsuga> pgoetz, thinks like a nvidia card that doesn0t suppor KMS
<pgoetz> Also, no matter what hardware I have, if X isn't installed, the machine should probably default to vt1.
<Nitsuga> pgoetz, in my computer plymouth is not shown at all
<Nitsuga> zniavre,  which graphics card do you have?
<zniavre> Nitsuga,  old nvidia fx5500
<Nitsuga> pgoetz, do you have this issue?
<zniavre> with 173.14.25 driver
<Nitsuga> pgoetz are you there
<Nitsuga> zniavre, please wait before filing the bug
<Nitsuga> maybe we can make it more especific
<pgoetz> hi, yeah I'm checking.  It's an HP server with onboard graphics that I never bothered to think about since X isn't installed.
<zniavre> Nitsuga, ok im waiting
<zniavre> thank you
<pgoetz> Video chip: Matrox  MGA G200e
<pgoetz> Also, looks like plymouth is installed.
<Nitsuga> for example, "X crashes after pressing enter on hardware that don't support KMS"
<Nitsuga> zniavre, file a bug with that title on plymouth
<Nitsuga> Or I can do it if you want to
<zniavre> if english is natural for you i want it yes
<pgoetz> Hi, what is the plymouth bug being filed?
<zniavre> i can add myself to this bug just after you ll give us an url
<Nitsuga> pgoetz, "X crashes after pressing enter on hardware that don't support KMS"
<Nitsuga> pgoetz, I think it is a plymouth problem because with plymouth uninstalled the issue is not present
<pgoetz> I think I got sucked into the wrong bug discussion -- my problem is that a system without any xserver installed still defaults to vt7, which only has a flashing "-"  since getty only runs on vt1-6.  I think this is an Upstart problem
<zniavre> Nitsuga, possibly this one no ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/525386
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 525386 in gdm "GDM restarts once after boot in Lucid" [Low,Incomplete]
<zniavre> :o(
<zniavre> Nitsuga, this one must be our bug too i think https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/525386
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 525386 in gdm "GDM restarts once after boot in Lucid" [Low,Incomplete]
<Nitsuga> sorry, something happened while I disconnected?
<Nitsuga> <Nitsuga> pgoetz, it may be plymouth too, because plymouth runs on vt7
<ZykoticK9> zniavre, that's the same bug you linked before?  did you find another/different one?
<zniavre> ZykoticK9, no i reposted it for Nitsuga i thought he was disconnected
<Nitsuga> let's see
<Nitsuga> my inet connection is very erratical after a storm
<penguin42> Nitsuga: The packets are wet?
<zniavre> :o)
<Nitsuga> yes, I have a ping flood
<Nitsuga> lol
<Nitsuga> ziroday, the bug IS the same that we have
<Nitsuga> zniavre,  the bug IS the same that we have
<Nitsuga> pgoetz, zniavre, what to do? comment in that bug report or file another one?
<zniavre> Status is incomplete i do not know how to log or report
<Nitsuga> zniavre, I will get a backtrace and file another one
<voidmage> are the nvidia 190 drivers packaged in lucid? the 195 drivers make my system hard lock
<zniavre> Nitsuga, ok
<bjsnider> both are packaged
<pgoetz> I'm not sure.  Right now I'm checking to see how Upstart decides what vt the user lands on if X isn't running.
<voidmage> bjsnider: where at? all the non-legacy packages i could find point to nvidia-current, which is 195
<bjsnider> !info nvidia-current lucid
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 195.36.03-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 22719 kB, installed size 70820 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<bjsnider> well, alberto must have decided to move to the 195 driver because of kde
 * Nitsuga installing debugging symbols
<voidmage> hmm, then what can i do since 195 makes my system hard lock but 190 doesn't?
<bjsnider> you mean your system hard locks on boot?
<voidmage> it hard locks after using it for some time
<voidmage> i couldn't pin down a pattern when i tried to use 195 in karmic, either
<bjsnider> how do you know it's the 195 driver?
<voidmage> because it doesn't happen in 190 is why i continue to suspect 195
<voidmage> (if i get disconnected it's because it hard locked on me again)
<bjsnider> what's your graphics card?
<voidmage> nvidia GT 240
<bjsnider> report a bug to nvidia
<bjsnider> nvforums
<bjsnider> are you using nvidia-current or did you install the thing yourself?
<voidmage> i'm using nvidia-current right now
<Nitsuga> it seems that we have another one with the plymouth issue!
<Nitsuga> voidmage, it hangs after pressing enter?
<voidmage> Nitsuga: no, it happens randomly when i'm using the machine
<voidmage> my laptop on the other hand...
<voidmage-away> whoops, hardlocked again
<voidmage> it happens really often anyway, at least 5 times today alone
<voidmage> i'm going to try purging plymouth and seeing if the hardlocks still continue, because there's a lot of reported bugs with plymouth
<voidmage> that way i'll know for sure if it's the driver or random plymouth things
<Laibsch> thanks, Nitsuga and penguin42
<Nitsuga> voidmage, you can restart the x server with alt-Print Screen-K
 * penguin42 can't remember saying anything!
<voidmage> Nitsuga: doesn't work for me
 * Nitsuga will take forever to download the debugging symbols with this internet connection
<voidmage> Nitsuga: the only thing i could get it to respond to when it hard locks is RSEIUB
<BUGabundo> hey guys how do you replace UNR Maximize WM by nautilus?
<BUGabundo> or metacity
<zniavre> metacity --replace ?
<BUGabundo> will it even work?
<DanaG> actually, the thing in UNR that auto-maximizes is "devilspie".
<DanaG> check startup-applications preferences thingy.
<BUGabundo> so just un start it ?
<DanaG> Disable that startup thingy, yeah.
<Nitsuga> BUGabundo, maximuse is a background app
<Nitsuga> just kill it
<BUGabundo> what's its name ?
<Nitsuga> and remove it from the startup programs
<BUGabundo> helping a noob remotely
<Nitsuga> "maximuse" i think
<BUGabundo> so running gtkperf to test the GTK slow down bug
<BUGabundo> its better but not perfect yet
<BUGabundo> brb
<BUGabundo> darn
<BUGabundo> when to guest session
<BUGabundo> had to kill gnome-keyring to be able to login :(
<penguin42> BUGabundo: SOme of the tests in gtkperf seem to vary quite a bit from run to run
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> I had 140 sec
<bjsnider> i wouldn't place total trust in gtkperf
<BUGabundo> 8 sec on a clean session
<BUGabundo> 24 sec right now on this session
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: if some app is using GPU or X
<Laibsch> I'm upgrading my hardy server to lucid.  xulrunner-1.9 refuses to decease: http://paste.debian.net/61026/  lucid has a newer version of libhunspell.  Have I hit a bug?  How do I get out of this situation?
<BUGabundo> sure it changes the result
<BUGabundo> btw bjsnider I never got a reply from the lessfs guy
<penguin42> BUGabundo: 142.31 then 141.27 for me, but the GtkComboBox subtest varied by .5s between the two runs for example
<BUGabundo> Laibsch: how are you upgrading?
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, neither did i. he seems like a shift type of guy
<BUGabundo> do-release-upgrade?
<bjsnider> shifty i mean
<Laibsch> BUGabundo: aptitude because update-manager wouldn't do it (I already talked to mvo about it and opened a ticket).  update-manager did not do hardy->lucid, but insisted on hardy->intrepid instead.
<BUGabundo> ahh ok
<BUGabundo> so you are in a mess
<Laibsch> I said so ;-)
<BUGabundo> I would just purge offending packagesd
<BUGabundo> and latter install them back
<Laibsch> "just" just doesn't work
<BUGabundo> or just metapackages
<Laibsch> unfortunately
<BUGabundo> and let them pull it
<BUGabundo> why not?
<Laibsch> I don't need the package
<charlie-tca> hardy to lucid upgrade is broke again?
<Laibsch> yet, I still cannot get rid of it
<Laibsch> maybe
<BUGabundo> Laibsch: can you ping the guys at #ubuntu-mozillateam
<Laibsch> I wasn't yet expecting a smooth ride
<BUGabundo> its their "mess" :D
<Laibsch> I wonder what you could reasonably do at a packaging level, though
<Laibsch> If anything, it's only in the hardy packages
 * Laibsch thinks
<BUGabundo> Laibsch: can you ping the guys at #ubuntu-mozillateam
<Laibsch> I'll give it a try
<Laibsch> thanks
<Laibsch> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy-updates/xulrunner-1.9 has the dependency on the correct version of libhunspell, it seems.  Adding that won't help
<Ian_Corne> Anyone still have an segfault on dpkg on 64 bit?
<BUGabundo> not for a few days Ian_Corne
<BUGabundo> I did got a few last week
<BUGabundo> and reported in LP
<Laibsch> I wonder how aptitude can deinstall libhunspell-1.1.0 before xulrunner-1.9 (the latter depends on the former)
<Laibsch> any ideas?
<BUGabundo> sure
<BUGabundo> FORCE
<BUGabundo> or manually remove them from the APT DB
<Laibsch> I didn't do that
<Laibsch> I'm not asking how to get out of the situation
<Laibsch> I'm more interested how it was possible to get into this situation
<BUGabundo> ahhh
<BUGabundo> so it can be preentive fixed
<Laibsch> because that determines if I hit a bug or not
<Laibsch> I think I certainly hit a bug
<Laibsch> I have reinstalled the hardy libhunspell
<Laibsch> and the console looks like http://paste.debian.net/61032/
<Laibsch> seems like there is some kind of problem with u-a
<CosmiChaos> how do i switch volume?
<CosmiChaos> wheres the applet gone?
<penguin42> CosmiChaos: You should still have one, just a different one
<CosmiChaos> no i have no volume control panel left
<penguin42> CosmiChaos: Try running /usr/lib/indicator-sound/indicator-sound-service
<CosmiChaos> ** (process:25998): DEBUG: Service shutdown !
<CosmiChaos> ** (process:25998): DEBUG: I just closed communication with Pulse
<penguin42> but no icon?
<CosmiChaos> no
<CosmiChaos> i mean master volume control works via media keys
<penguin42> Right click on the panel and do add to panel and add 'indicator applet'
<CosmiChaos> but i need to tweak my tv-applikation volume down and keep master up
<CosmiChaos> hmm what may it be in german
<penguin42> erm I don't know - I only speak English!
<CosmiChaos> ah
<CosmiChaos> well it works but the icon for audio is broke xD
<penguin42> broke?
<CosmiChaos> ya whatever
<penguin42> in what way?
<CosmiChaos> how do i remove the messenger mail symbol?
<penguin42> don't know
<cjohnston> anyone know if there is an update on when the plymouth bug will be fixed?
<CosmiChaos> wtf now i have empathy icon what i dont even use at all its just install for alternative while them beeing at all just launchers
<CosmiChaos> i dont need any more systray launchers
<penguin42> CosmiChaos: The new sound thing is part of the indicator package, I don't know how to be more selective
<penguin42> CosmiChaos: Ah, you could try running gnome-volume-control-applet instead
<CosmiChaos> now after sound preferences
<CosmiChaos> i got a white sound settigns box at the top left of the screen
<CosmiChaos> in addition to the old sound preference window
<CosmiChaos> lol
<CosmiChaos> a complete MESS
<CosmiChaos> at least xkill works
<exalt> hello is lucid the best version ever?
<penguin42> well it's still Alpha, it's still finding its feet
<exalt> penguin42:  is plymouth already inplemented?
<penguin42> yes
<penguin42> some people are hitting some bugs, but hey that's alpha for you
<exalt> penguin42:  yes yes, and the design?
<exalt> in gnome 3 inplemented?
<penguin42> no
<exalt> penguin42: pfew :P
<DanaG>  Syntax error: "esac" unexpected (expecting "fi")
<RAOF> Now you're going to tell us which maintainer script you found that in.
 * penguin42 is disappointed by RAOFs week powers of telepathy
<penguin42> weak even, his week powers are just slow
<Nitsuga> Hello!
<penguin42> Hi
#ubuntu+1 2010-02-23
<BUGabundo> gonna hit the bed
<Nitsuga> Since last update Ubutnu is always trying to use KMS. So I can't use the nvidia module. KMS is fine, i can switch consoles without flashing and use a high-res tty, and so on, but I want OpenGL acceleration! How to diable it?
<BUGabundo> hopping tomorrow trashsh this GTK bug:(
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Which one?
<RAOF> Nitsuga: Simply enabling the nvidia driver using Hardware Drivers doesn't disable novueau (the driver that supports KMS)?
<Nitsuga> RAOF, what??
<Nitsuga> i am was using the nvidia-current package because that "alternatives" thnig isn't working for me
<RAOF> Nitsuga: If you enable the nvidia driver via System->Administration->Hardware Drivers, it should automatically blacklist nouveau, and prevent it from interfering with the nvidia binary blob.
<Nitsuga> let's see if now it's working..
<Nitsuga> RAOF, I think I have a problem
<Nitsuga> RAOF, jockey is only showing me "nVidia Riva/TNT/GeForce" and it's "activated"
<BUGabundo> that's nouveua
<Nitsuga> it "deactivates" instantly and after a reboot it is still there
<ZykoticK9> Nvidia Drivers what's the story - Hardware Drivers have 2 green dots beside "Nvidia accelerated graphics driver ... Recommended" & "nVidia Riva/TNT/GeFore" - but when highlighted both report "This driver is activated but not currently in use".  lspci -vnvn, show "kernel driver in use: nvidia".  My 3D/graphics are working fine - but why is Jockey reporting not in use?
<Takyoji> I have a persisting issue that I noticed in yesterday's daily build and also today's
<penguin42> what's that?
<Takyoji> with the partition part of installing 10.04
<penguin42> ah I haven't tried reinstalling - what do you see out of interest?
<Takyoji> I choose how I want the partitions setup, click Forward, and then get an error of "The username you entered is invalid. Note that usernames must start with a lower-case (...)"
<Takyoji> Though I haven't even gotten to the screen of entering a username or anything
<ZykoticK9> Takyoji, someone yesterday was having that same issue
<Some_Person> Can someone please link me to a screenshot of lucid's default theme?
<Takyoji> Sure it wasn't myself, or?
<ZykoticK9> Some_Person, currently it looks the same as karmic
<ZykoticK9> Some_Person, well "almost" the same anyways
<Some_Person> I heard that it won't be Human though
<ZykoticK9> Some_Person, i've heard that too - haven't seen it yet though
<Takyoji> otherwise shall I report this issue?
<Takyoji> if so, with what information?
<ZykoticK9> Takyoji, it might have been you -- if you where in the channel talking about this yesterday as well.
<penguin42> Takyoji: If it's an installer issue I think you report it against the ubiquity package
<Takyoji> alright
<Takyoji> but anyway, what information would be necessary for me to tag on, and how would I be able to retrieve some?
<Takyoji> (such as, wouldn't I be able to get a memory dump or something?)
<penguin42> if you just give the error message you got, everything you did, what language you are using etc that should be OK
<penguin42> please give the exact error
<Nitsuga> mmm now I can install nvidia-current, but I am still lacking OpenGL support
<Takyoji> Yea, I shall. I think I may even provide a screenshot (since apparently I've noticed I can)
<penguin42> yes that would be good
<charlie-tca> Nitsuga: shouldn't be lacking. You will get the message that it is not active, but everything should be working
<charlie-tca> .
<Nitsuga> charlie-tca, when I install the nvidia-current package I loos all types of OpenGL support
<Nitsuga> without it OpenGL works, but very slowly
<charlie-tca> Strange. I didn't lose any
<Nitsuga> brb
<xxploit> question, is it still possible to remove menu icons. atm it seems i can only remove the icons from the system menu only
<RAOF> Nitsuga: I've just checked: selecting “NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (version current)” in Hardware Drivers & rebooting results in a working nvidia blob + compiz & all the trappings.
<Nitsuga> RAOF, and installing nvidia-current doesnt?
<RAOF> I didn't try that; Hardware Drivers does at least one extra thing (writing a proper xorg.conf), so I'm not sure that simply installing nvidia-current would be *expected* to work.
<Nitsuga> RAOF, the only thing that I miss is OpenGL suppor
<Nitsuga> either accelerated or software rendering
<RAOF> Nitsuga: Are you actually running the nvidia drivers, though?
<Nitsuga> yes, i am
<RAOF> And you're certain of this, because... (please insert evidence)
<Nitsuga> RAOF, lspci -vnvn outputs 	Kernel driver in use: nvidia
<RAOF> Nitsuga: And what driver is *X* using?  Pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log, please.
<Nitsuga> RAOF, extract: (II) Feb 22 21:29:14 NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 9800 GTX/9800 GTX+ (G92) at PCI:1:0:0
<Nitsuga> (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
<Nitsuga> 	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
<Nitsuga> 	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
<Nitsuga> I ran nvidia-xconfig
<Nitsuga> RAOF, now I'll try to  remove nvidia.current and install it from Hardware Drivers
<RAOF> Can you pastebin the full Xorg.0.log please?  It might help diagnose your problem.
<Nitsuga> ok
<Nitsuga> http://paste.ubuntu.com/381746
<Nitsuga> RAOF, ^
<Nitsuga> ouch
<Nitsuga> wrong pastebin :P
<RAOF> I don't think that's the pastebin you were meaning :)
<Nitsuga> RAOF, http://paste.ubuntu.com/381947/
<Nitsuga> RAOF, jockey finished installing the driver, I'll restart and chrack if it is working
<Nitsuga> check
<RAOF> Cool.
<ZykoticK9> TwinView Quake 3 issue -- Points version plays on one monitor properly, ioQuake3 plays in middle of both monitors (both set to 1280x1024) --- I have an Xorg with metamodes including NULL values in hopes of auto-disabling one monitor.  Any suggestions?
<ck773> I have a package stuck in my Update Manager, it's "Tomboy", and I can't remove it. The update manager looks to be in a distribution update mode and I can't check or uncheck Tomboy as it is greyed out.
<Nitsuga> no luck
<rr72> is there a known issue with locking in lucid?
<rr72> *session locking: ctrl -alt- delete
<Nitsuga> RAOF, I think I messed things up when I installed the NVIDIA's .run when the nvidia package was conflicting with Xorg
<ck773> what does it mean when synaptic package manager has a grey exclamation mark on my Tomboy package?
<charlie-tca> ck773: that usually means it doesn't have all the dependencies ready yet
<charlie-tca> It might update tomorrow or so
<Nitsuga> ck773, thre is an update available
<Nitsuga> charlie-tca, now Synaptic has new icons
<ck773> okay so i marked it for upgrade and we'll see what happens
<charlie-tca> well, crap
<Nitsuga> the exclamation mark mans "update available"
 * charlie-tca has to go looking again, huh?
<charlie-tca> Thank you, Nitsuga
<Nitsuga> no prob
<ck773> now it's green, i'll check my update manager now, hopefully my problem is solved
<ck773> fixed.
<coz_> anyone have issues enabling fastwrites and SBA on lucid?
<Takyoji> Finally reported the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/526157
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 526157 in ubiquity ""Invalid username" error when partitioning for installation in Ubiquity" [Undecided,New]
<Steil> hey is anyone here running UNR?
<ZykoticK9> any Dual Monitor / Nvidia users want to try "Separate X screen" and see if it causes nautilus to crash-n-burn like it does on my system?
<bcurtiswx> i don't see sun-java6-plugin.. whats taking over for java in Lucid?
<ZykoticK9> bcurtiswx, openjdk-6-jre or openjdk-6-jdk -- icedtea6-plugin for browser plugin
<NateW> what would the issue be if when booting using todays build of the live cd, my monitor went into sleep mode? (21" Sony CRT, nVidia GeForce 250 GTS 1GB)
<NateW> would that be a unusable resolution or an issue with the nouveau drivers?
<bcurtiswx> i have to have openjdk-6-jre and icedtea at the same time?
<gnomefreak> no
<gnomefreak> install openjdk-jre or what not
<bcurtiswx> k ty
<ZykoticK9> bcurtiswx, if you're looking for a browser plugin just install icedtea and let it worry about dependencies
<bcurtiswx> k
<gnomefreak> icedtea6-plugin should bring in what you need or install openjdk-6-jre
<Steil> is anyone having trouble connecting to AIM with empathy?
<bcurtiswx> Steil, yes
<coz_> hey guys. apparenlty  /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-kernel-nkc is ignored in lucid as far as I can tell...so  what would be the approach to enable fastwrites and sba on lucid?
<bcurtiswx> bug #526146
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 526146 in pidgin "empathy won't connect to AIM: May be a TLS issue" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526146
<Steil> What about issues with the power manager and audio setting panel applets?
<DanaG> methinks that bug report is having an identity crisis.
<DanaG> I tried icedtea.... just made the browser segfault all the time.
<bcurtiswx> yeah ideatea crashes my browser.. always has..
<bcurtiswx> icedtea*
 * Takyoji has also been having issues connecting to AIM through Empathy as well (I've marked that it affects me)
<DanaG> "identity crisis"
<DanaG> bug says pidgin and empathy at the same time.
<DanaG> bug in pidgin: empathy won't connect.
<DanaG> =þ
<Takyoji> Would that be associated with the telepathy-haze package as well, or?
<ZykoticK9> WOW - TwinView on Lucid is working better for games then I thought possible!  Just using the default, nvidia generated xorg.conf and it's magically switching off one monitor -- AMAZING
<bjsnider> all nvidia driver issues have basically been solved at this point in lucid
<bjsnider> so i'm not sure what the background is for all of these complaints, because all day in this channel is just relentless nvidia complaints
<ZykoticK9> Well I'm LOVING nvidia right now -- no complaints from me :)
<bjsnider> i think most of these issues are just pebkac issues
<bjsnider> you cannot use the nvidia installer anymore or you will severely bork your system
<bjsnider> the nvidia-installer is not compatible with lucid's xorg/mesa system anymore
<bjsnider> if you somehow succeed in using it you will probably have to do a wipe/reload afterwards
<arand> Holy feces, now the speedboot kicked in all of a sudden, and how!
<Nitsuga> ok, i've tried everything
<Nitsuga> the nvidia-current package just doesn't work for me
<bjsnider> i wouldn't expect it to after someone's used the nvidia-installer
<Nitsuga> bjsnider, why?
<Nitsuga> what does it break?
<bjsnider> the nvidia-installer is no loner compatible with the xorg/mesa system in lucid
<RAOF> Nitsuga: So, what I'd suggest you do is to reinstall all the packages that the nvidia installer would have touched, like so: “sudo aptitude reinstall ~nxorg ~nmesa ~nlibg1 ~nnvidia”
<bjsnider> it will in fact severely bork your system if you install it
<RAOF> That'll reinstall everything with xorg, mesa, libgl1 or nvidia in the package name.
<Nitsuga> i tried with mesa and libgl, but not with xorg
<Nitsuga> let's see if i'm lucky
<bjsnider> unfortunately the nvidia-installer may leave shared libs and links behind when it's removed too
<bjsnider> this will be an interesting case study, to see if it's possible to recover from using the nvidia-installer
<Nitsuga> ok, reinstalled everything
<Nitsuga> bjsnider, if I were the nvidia-common packager, maybe i could recover from that :P
<bjsnider> we'll see
 * Nitsuga rebooting
<Nitsuga> still without GL
<Nitsuga> ok, it's late
<Steil> heh
<bjsnider> i guess it's probably impossible
<Nitsuga> I'll go to bed and reinstall lucid tomorrow, if I can't find a solution
<Steil> anyone running UNR?
<RAOF> Yeah?
<Steil> you having any issues with the power applet?
<RAOF> No.
<RAOF> But I presume you are?
<Steil> yeah, missing icons and not reporting time remaining
<bjsnider> i wonder if he has jockey installed
<bjsnider> Nitsuga, do you have jockey installed?
<Nitsuga> bjsnider, yes
<bjsnider> and you activate the driver through the hardware drivers app?
<Nitsuga> yes
<bjsnider> well, that's the end of that
<Nitsuga> i think i found something
<bjsnider> which nvidia driver did you install?
<Nitsuga> a file in /usr/lib/xorg is referencing to a libgl.so that doesn't exist
<Nitsuga> i'll try to reference it to the one that DOES exists
<Nitsuga> bjsnider, the 190 -installer and the 190 -current
<Nitsuga> and then upgraded to the 195 -current
<bjsnider> try ls /usr/lib/*190.53
<Nitsuga> nothing
<Nitsuga> but locate 190.53 does output a list of things
<bjsnider> pastebin
<Nitsuga> bjsnider, http://paste.ubuntu.com/382004/
<bjsnider> look at that
<bjsnider> there are also symlinks to a lot of those shared libs
<Nitsuga> I really have to go to bed.
<Nitsuga> And it doesn't matter, I n fact was expecting to have to reinstall lucid
<bjsnider> ok
<Nitsuga> when I installed tthe first alpha
<bjsnider> interesting test case though
<Nitsuga> goodbye, thank you for your time and help ;)
<Sensiva> Hello I am running lucid in a vbox, should I report bugs if any, or lucid isn't ready yet for vbox appliance installation?
<ZykoticK9> Sensiva, what issue are you having?
<Sensiva> Xorg crashes right after boot, then when I click the icon to report, it says that there is no enough memory to report
<Sensiva> That vbox is 1024MB Ram
<ZykoticK9> Sensiva, are you using Vbox from Ubuntu repo, or direct from Oracle?
<Sensiva> Direct from Oracle
<ZykoticK9> I have Lucid running in Oracle's VBox with 1436MB memory
<ZykoticK9> 3.1.4?
<Sensiva> yes
<ZykoticK9> strange.  are you using a daily build?
<Sensiva> nope, I installed alpha1 and keeping it updated
<ZykoticK9> Sensiva, well you could try increasing the memory and see if that allows you to report the issue.  I'm not really sure what the policy on running in VMs is regarding bugs, certainly make a note of it if you report
<Sensiva> increase the memory more than 1024MB?
<Sensiva> :o
<ZykoticK9> wait one second, i'll try decreasing mine and see what happens
<ZykoticK9> although GDM restarted the 1st time I logged in, the 2nd attempt was successful.  You might want to try removing plymouth and see if that resolves it BTW
<ZykoticK9> if you file a bug, they'll probably ask you to remove plymouth for testing anyway
<Sensiva> remove not reinstall right?
<ZykoticK9> not reinstall now -- remove plymouth and see if booting works < seems to be a COMMON troubleshooting step right now with Lucid
<Sensiva> Okay , thanks ZykoticK9
<ZykoticK9> Sensiva, good luck :)
<ripps> hmm... irqbalance is an interesting package, too bad I only have a single core processor.
<voidmage> hmm
<voidmage> had a hard lock even after purging plymouth
<git__> what's the significant of removing hal from Lucid Lynx?
<ZykoticK9> git__, fast bootup/shutdown
<git__> i have resume/suspend problem with my current 9.10
<ZykoticK9> git__, if you notice the channel topic "(non-Free) nvidia users: avoid suspend/hibernate"
<ZykoticK9> git__, you barely need suspend/resume with how fast it boots!
<git__> i have a laptop
<ZykoticK9> git__, i was amazed with the difference with boot speed between 9.04 to 9.10 and Lucid is even faster
<git__> i thought maybe lucid lynx would solve my 9.10 resume/suspend
<ZykoticK9> not quite to 10 seconds yet
<git__> i like to resume my session :)
<ZykoticK9> git__, if you don't have nvidia, perhaps it will (or perhaps it will be fixed prior to release)
<git__> i don't have nvidia, i have ati graphic card
<git__> resume/suspend reportedly has issue on that too?
<ZykoticK9> git__, well then - perhaps lucid will solve your issue (perhaps it will not mind you)
<git__> let me download alpha3 :)
<git__> and see
<ZykoticK9> 3 days :)
<git__> how to enable resume download ?
<git__> in 3 days ... there'll be a new rev?
<ZykoticK9> that's when alpha3 comes out yes
<ZykoticK9> git__, although i have had very good luck with Lucid I wouldn't recommend using it as your main machine quite yet - many issues are still popping up... dual boot perhaps?
<git__> ZykoticK9, i'll resize my ext4 partition to make 20GB free for lucid
<ZykoticK9> there you go :)
<git__> can one resume download from the iso link for lucid ?
<ZykoticK9> if you are using a torrent then yes - but you should probably wait until Alpha 3 is release (seeing as it's SO close)
<git__> i have time tomorrow :)
<ZykoticK9> git__, then download the daily
<git__> i don't mind upgrading to a new rev within 2 days
<git__> there's a daily?
<git__> where to get the daily?
<ZykoticK9> git__, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<ZykoticK9> there are LOTS of updates going on in Lucid right now, i'd say a couple hundred megs a week for sure, just as an FYI
<DanaG>  /var/lib/dpkg/info/libgl1-mesa-dri.postinst: 12: Syntax error: "esac" unexpected (expecting "fi")
<git__> thanks ZykoticK9 for the daily
<Sensiva> ZykoticK9 Do you know when lucid theme will be out?
<ZykoticK9> git__, hope you enjoy :)
<DanaG> adding fi made it happy.
<ZykoticK9> Sensiva, no idea -- i hear that usually comes pretty late
<Sensiva> I wonder how its gonna look like, since hardy the theme is getting darker and darker, in Karmic its totally dark brown, darker than this gonna be black
<git__> do u have screenshot of Lucid Lynx ZykoticK9 ?
<Damascene> hi,
<Sensiva> git__ It is the same as Karmic for now
<git__> ah
<git__> what is uptrack?
<Damascene> does mines game take too much CPU time?
<Sensiva> no idea git__
<git__> did the random freeze of ext4 fix?
<git__> i heard something like uptrack replacing sysV
<Sensiva> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lucid-changes
<git__> is uptrack referring to KSplice tech?
<ZykoticK9> upstart not uptrack
<ZykoticK9> upstart is in karmic too
<Sensiva> according to Wikipedia yes
<ZykoticK9> oh my bad
<git__> upstart?
<ZykoticK9> upstart is what replaces sysv
<git__> ah
<git__> can i do init 3 with upstart?
<ZykoticK9> git__, ubuntu doesn't use runlevels like that (upstart or no upstart)
<git__> there were times i had to go into init 3 to solve prob
<git__> bc GUI was non-responsive
<ZykoticK9> !runlevels
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<git__> how does one order which service starts first?
<RAOF> By dependencies.
<Sensiva> bum?
<RAOF> In fact, you don't generally go “start all these scripts”; instead, you have a bunch of scripts with things like “start when the root filesystem is available”, or “start when networking is available”
<JanC2> or start when this service is running (if you want some service to be running before starting another one)
<git__> is there grouping of service startup?
<RAOF> What do you mean by “grouping”?  Services are started when their startup requirements are met.
<git__> u see, in sysV, grouping helps one to know if one is in single user mode or multi-user mode or in graphical user mode
<git__> or in kernel rescue mode
<git__> init 3 is multi-user console only, init 5 is graphical user mode, init 1 is rescue kernel mode, init 2 is single user mode
<git__> init 6 is system reboot, init 0 is system halt
<RAOF> Except that Ubuntu didn't make the distinction between anything but 0,1 & 6 even before upstart.
<git__> u will have friction from the redhat camp
<git__> i suppose you can build sysv into upstart
<RAOF> Indeed.  It's quite easy to build those runlevels from upstart scripts; that's what Ubuntu does, and given Fedora is using upstart too, I'd guess they do similar.
<JanC2> git__: you can have much more variations with upstart than with sysvinit
<git__> i prefer to have baby steps to upstart
<git__> i remembered the days when X was giving me trouble, i had to go in init 3
<git__> and there were times when a DoS was hitting my system, i had to go into init 1
<JanC2> that sounds like you just want to stop gdm and/or X
<git__> literally shuts down all connectivity services
<JanC2> then you shut down connectivity services  ;)
<git__> in a single command ... init 1 :)
<git__> instead of a bunch of commands to do the same thing
<git__> sysV grouping made sense
<JanC2> git__: in upstart, when configured properly, that and much more should be possible with 1 command too
<git__> is upstart for server too?
<JanC2> of course
<DanaG1> argh, indicator-sound REALLY needs to have one volume control per device.
<git__> can i install upstart on 9.10 desktop ver?
<JanC2> upstart has been installed on all Ubuntu-versions since 3 or 4 years...
<git__> hrmm
<git__> so i've been using upstart all along? :)
<JanC2> git__: really, upstart can do much more than sysvinit, including emulate it ;-)
<JanC2> the recent upstart version (with up-to-date features like will go in lucid) is only in 9.10 though
<JanC2> git__: basically, how upstart works is that init config files for services tell upstart on what events (status changes) they want to start and/or stop, so there is really no difference between "mysql is shutting down" or "the sysvinit emulation says the user wants to go to runlevel 3" events
<git__> initctl list
<git__> upstart is process driven?
<Damascene> does mines game take too much CPU time?
<git__> omg
<git__> there's a reason why ubuntu boots fast, it starts X server before any other services
<jpds> git__: No, not really.
<virtuald> it's mostly upstart that's made of awesome
<vish> how do i start a gdb for a gnome-keyring daemon? as it starts from the startup app in the session?
<vish> or do i just start it later ?
 * vish needs it for a lucid crash
<RAOF> You can attach gdb to a running app; just run gdb gnome-keyring-daemon as usual, but instead of using “run” at the gdb prompt, use “attach $PID” where $PID is the pid of the running gnome-keyring-daemon.
<vish> ooh , neat trick.. you should add it to the wiki
<vish> hehe , just found the wiki  , it is already there :)
<vish> RAOF: thanks :)
<DanaG1> or gdb -p `pidof gnome-keyring-daemon`
<Sensiva> Is anyone here assigned to apt bugs?
<vish> argh... :/
<vish> if i try to ctrl+c  the gdb doesnt quit and return me to (gdb)
<vish> it just stays as ^C  and if i hit enter , the gnome-keyring starts again
<vish> how do i retrieve the backtrace now?
<alkisg> I installed Lucid a while ago, and the -pae kernel was automatically selected for me. On some updates the non-pae kernel was pulled in, so I now have both of them installed. The problem is that I can't uninstall the non-pae kernel, without removing xorg:
<alkisg> sudo LANG=en_US.UTF-8 apt-get purge linux-image-2.6.32-14-generic
<alkisg> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<alkisg>   linux-backports-modules-nouveau-2.6.32-14-generic* linux-backports-modules-nouveau-lucid-generic* linux-image-2.6.32-14-generic* xserver-xorg-video-all*  xserver-xorg-video-nouveau*
<alkisg> Is that problem caused by the nouveau driver?
<kklimonda> alkisg: fix has been uploaded and now is probably building or awaiting publication
<alkisg> kklimonda: thank you
<kklimonda> alkisg: and it was a missing dependency in xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<Damascene> did the problem with keyring got fixed?
<vish> nope :(
 * vish still doesnt know how to retrieve the backtrace :s ^
<Damascene> how to get the version of the gnome-keyring ?
<Damascene> there is no man page
<vish> hmm?
<vish> Damascene: are you $ apt-cache policy gnome-keyring ?
<vish> looking for that ^
<Damascene> yes thanks. I think now I can just look if the version changed or not
<voidmage> hm
<voidmage> so i'm still hard locking even after purging plymouth
<voidmage> which leads me to suspect the 195 drivers like I originally thought
<voidmage> too bad the 190 drivers aren't packaged in lucid :|
<voidmage> (since those didn't cause hard locks)
<zniavre> voidmage, can't you use the nvidia.run ?
<voidmage> I've been hesitant to install them from nvidia's site because of the changes to the alternatives system
<zniavre> i did it since nvidia-settings was bugged  (for legacy 173.14.xx driver)
<zniavre> it works as a charm
<voidmage> huh, that's news to me
<zniavre> i think you can find good how-to in your language to install nvidia.run easily (at least to try if it works better than repos driver)
<bullgard> What Empathy version does Lucid provide?
<ikonia> !empathy
<ubottu> Empathy is the default instant messaging and video client for GNOME. Since Karmic, it has been the default client in Ubuntu (replacing Pidgin).
<ikonia> !info empathy
<ubottu> empathy (source: empathy): GNOME multi-protocol chat and call client. In component main, is optional. Version 2.29.90-0ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 341 kB, installed size 1284 kB
<BUGabundo_remote> there you go
<BUGabundo_remote> morning matt
<BUGabundo_remote> bullgard: feel free to use packages.ubuntu.com
<bullgard> ikonia: Thank you for your help.
<bullgard> BUGabundo_remote: Please tell me what do you mean by "feel free to...".
<BUGabundo_remote> o_O
<BUGabundo_remote> bullgard: as in, that information is available there
<bullgard> BUGabundo_remote: Yes. I forgot that. Thank you that you reminded me that I could have looked up this information myself there.
<eagles0513875> hey guys
<eagles0513875> im having some issues with a kernel panic after upgrading to karmic
<eagles0513875> anyone else experiencing this
<BUGabundo_remote> eagles0513875: "define" issues
<eagles0513875> kernel is panicing
<Kano> hi, why does toram do nothing?
<eagles0513875> i just did an upgrade from karmic to lucid on a virtual box vm
<BUGabundo_remote> Kano: hasn't done anything for at lesat 2 years
<BUGabundo_remote> if not more
<Kano> why does nobody fix it
<Kano> also in the current live it crashes when i use sudo -i
<Kano> why that
<BUGabundo_remote> Kano: I tried, no luck. feel free to provide patchs, send to LP, and contact the kernel team
<Kano> toram is no kernel option, thats casper
<BUGabundo_remote> AFAIK you are the 1t to report crashes with sudo
<Kano> live mode
<BUGabundo_remote> eagles0513875: probably the plymouth bug.
<BUGabundo_remote> go to recovery console, purge it off, try again
<eagles0513875> i cant even get to grub
<BUGabundo_remote> Kano: again, please redirect your effors to LP
<BUGabundo_remote> eagles0513875: if you can't get to grub, your prob is NOT the OS
<phildini> hi. if I wanted an in-depth look at a particular part of lucid development, namely support for intel core i* processors and graphics, where could I look and possibly contribute?
<eagles0513875> BUGabundo_remote: the kernle panic is saying cant mount root fs on unknown ws-block(0,0)
<BUGabundo_remote> phildini: #ubutnnu-kernel, #Ubuntu-x, #Ubuntu-motu, #Ubuntu-devel
<phildini> thanks.
<alex88> hi guys... someone have sound problems on ubuntu 10.04? i've sound working on all apps other than rhytmbox...
<kklimonda> alex88: have you checked if rhythmbox volume isn't set too low?
<kklimonda> both in program and the sound preferences
<alex88> kklimonda: yep.. when i was on 32bit that was the problem
<alex88> but now in 64 i've both set to max
<alex88> and it's the same thing
<kklimonda> it works for me (which doesn't really help you but I have no other ideas)
<alex88> np...=) also on terminal i have no messages
<alex88> i think i'll install amarok
<eagles0513875> strange the kernel panic was do to just resetting vbox i shut it down and started it up again and its working just fine
<alex88> btw, this ubuntu on 64 bit it's lightning fast..=)
<alex88> mmhh..there are some alsa etc updates... trying it after update..
<booboo> hey guys a couple of questions...is plymouth still giving nvidia issues  and also  how to enable sba and fast writes on lucid?
<alex88> booboo: funno... for me on nvidia plymouth still force me to reboot when i press enter key
<alex88> *dunno
<booboo> alex88, ok i will take that as a yes then :)
<Kano> booboo: you still use agp?
<booboo> Kano,  on 2 machines  yes
<BUGabundo_remote> err
<BUGabundo_remote> darn gnome keyring bug
<BUGabundo_remote> anyone got a *good* trace?
<booboo> plus ..when released . I have clients that will want an upgrade
<zniavre> alex88,  there is some bugreport about this behaviour
<zniavre> booboo,  exactly as before for fastwrite
<booboo> zniavre, seems not to work but will try on another machine I am installing on now
<zniavre> > in this file /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-kernel-nkc just think to precise the good driver
<zniavre> nvidia-96   or -173 or -glx etc...
<booboo> ok i will try :)
<zniavre> or nothing if you are using nvidia.run
<zniavre> booboo, http://img638.imageshack.us/img638/5397/captureta.png   don't use same option line of me > it depend your hardware
<booboo> zniavre,  that's exactly what I have in there but it still wont enable :(  I will try on the other machine though
<zniavre> wich driver ?
<zniavre> you need full reboot to take in effect
<booboo> zniavre,  190
<booboo> zniavre,  right about the reboot but hasnt worked yet on this machine
<zniavre> try options nvidia-190  or nvidia_190
<booboo> ok
<zniavre> maybe nvidia-glx   depends how its called for system
<BUGabundo_remote> booboo: zniavre: the driver package name is nvidia-current
<zniavre> BUGabundo_remote,  was bugged for me i installed the .run
<zniavre> nvidia-settings did not detect screen resolution
<zniavre> i reported a bug but nobody answer
<zniavre> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-settings/+bug/523108
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 523108 in nvidia-settings "nvidia x server settings on ubuntu 10.4" [Undecided,New]
<zniavre> i did what alberto milone ask but it did not help
<zniavre> so i tried .run i works fine
<BUGabundo_remote> running nvidia site driver is such a bad option
<BUGabundo_remote> it will give you very little support from ubuntu ppl
<zniavre> but it works
<zniavre> at least
<zniavre> :o)
<zniavre> the time to update nvidia 173.14.xx
<zniavre> i agree with you anyway do not think im against ubuntu ppl
<booboo> hey guys what do I do here? http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_7.png
<booboo> I ask because I have tried severl things already and none worked
<BUGabundo_remote> booboo: just CHOOSE ONE
<BUGabundo_remote> either SDA OR sdb
<BUGabundo_remote> don't do bonh
<booboo> BUGabundo_remote,  well that's the problem... I have done that one or the other already   ...both failed
<booboo> sdb is the ubuntu install and sda is the windows install
<booboo> either one chosen and it fails during boot...
<booboo> these are scsi drivers  and in bios  HD0 = sda in boot device priority
<booboo> however it will not boot
<booboo> drives not drivers
<booboo> and in scsi bios   the windows drive is the primary disk
<booboo> windows drive = sda/HD0
<tgpraveen12> can someone confirm https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/525735
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 525735 in ubuntu "Mouse accessability in assistive technologies doesnt work" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo_remote> anyone experiencing chromium showing the gtk top bars? even when disabled?
<tgpraveen12> BUGabundo_remote: i am
<BUGabundo_remote> is it known? ie is on LP or ch BTS?
<tgpraveen12> can someone confirm https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/525735
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 525735 in ubuntu "Mouse accessability in assistive technologies doesnt work" [Undecided,New]
<tgpraveen12> BUGabundo_remote: ^^?
<mostafakvd> how to find a word in files?
<coz_> hey guys.. I know this is not "approved"   however ..how do I unlock the root account?
<coz_> I have already done passwd root
<coz_> however login screen will not allow root access
<JoshuaL> coz_, what do you want to accomplish with being root you can't do with sudo coz_ ?
<coz_> JoshuaL,  understood but on rare occasions I need root account
<coz_> JoshuaL,  I just need to create or unlock the root account
<JoshuaL> coz_, http://naturefactory.wordpress.com/2009/12/21/unlock-the-root-account-in-ubuntu-9-10/ altough there is really no need to use a root account when you have sudo and gksudo
<coz_> JoshuaL,  i tried that but it doesnt work but let me go there to be sure it is the same reference
<coz_> JoshuaL,  yeah that doesnt work
<BUGabundo_remote> tgpraveen12: can't confirm. dotn use
<jpds> !noroot | JoshuaL
<ubottu> JoshuaL: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<BUGabundo_remote> lol
<BUGabundo_remote> jpds: he was only trying to help
<BUGabundo_remote> plus coz is a regular
<JanC2> not so regular apparently, or he/she would know all this ;)
<SwedeMike> what password is used in rescue mode? Earlier I was unable to log into rescue mode without root password set
<jester_> hi all, i have a weee bit of a problem. I just upgraded to lucid and formatted all my partitions, except /home. after the install, I say that my home directory was empty except for .Private - I also see a symlink for .ecryptfs -> /var/lib/ecryptfs/jester which is now gone after the upgrade. Is there  way for me to get my data back?
<JanC2> SwedeMike: none
<kklimonda> jester_: not really
<kklimonda> jester_: data is in the encrypted form on the deleted partition - it sounds like a mission impossible to me.
<jester_> kklimonda: :(
<JanC2> eh, storing encrypted /home on /var sounds weird to me?
<kklimonda> it does - on lucid encrypted home directory is stored in /home/.ecryptfs
<kklimonda> but maybe it was in /var on karmic
<kklimonda> jester_: check if maybe you have a /home/.ecryptfs
<kklimonda> jester_: or something similar
<jester_> kklimonda: yeah, it was from karmic - there is no /home/.ecryptfs
<BUGabundo_remote> vish: applied for membership?
 * vish  just got approved ;)
<kklimonda> nice
<vish> BUGabundo_remote: yeah :)
<jester_> kklimonda: i guess they moved it from /var/lib/ecryptfs to /home
<kklimonda> jester_: it sounds weird though
<kklimonda>  /var is not a place for users' files
<BUGabundo_remote> congrats vish
<vish> thanks :)
<BUGabundo_remote> I was just going throuth the email flood
<BUGabundo_remote> and saw it there
<vish> BUGabundo_remote: email? where ?
<BUGabundo_remote> heh
 * BUGabundo_remote has its secretes
<vish> ;p
<jester_> kklimonda: /home and /var were on serperate LVM partitions. When I did the upgrade, I formated all my partitions (var opt root usr tmp) except home - because home is all my data
<jester_> kklimonda
<vish> BUGabundo_remote: ubuntu has too many ML and irc , sometimes i just get lost ;)
<jester_> kklimonda: but i see that the symlink for ecryptfs points to /var
<kklimonda> jester_: exactly why I'm surprised that you have a symlink to /var/lib/ecryptfs/
<SwedeMike> JanC2: so I just press <enter> when asked for the password or ctrl-d prompt?
<kklimonda> it doesn' make any sense to me - but I haven't used home directory encryption yet
<jester_> kklimonda: i did some googling and found a lot of ppl in the same boat - it must have been an karmic thing
<BUGabundo_remote> vish: add wikis help, lp pages
<vish> heh, that is even worse :s
<jester_> kklimonda: thanks for the help thought
<kklimonda> heh, I should probably request per package upload rights for transmission
<BUGabundo_remote> cool kklimonda
<kklimonda> but I'm too lazy to finish my wiki page ;)
<BUGabundo_remote> go mess with our system, will you ?
<BUGabundo_remote> ahahahah
<kklimonda> you are using vuze anyway you traitor :P
<vish> kklimonda: transmission if in the startup items , it sometimes misses the indicator-application and uses the notification area
<kklimonda> vish: hmm..
<BUGabundo_remote> kklimonda: I don't even use BT clients
<vish> but this happens sometimes..
<kklimonda> vish: report it
<vish> kklimonda: i havent been able to reproduce it consistently :(  , worse i'm having second thoughts about transmission , it doesnt control speeds effectively
<kklimonda> vish: the problem with falling back to notification area may not be limited to transmission - all applications that use application-indicator should have the same problem
<JanC2> SwedeMike: in rescue mode, there should be no password prompt, unless you did weird things to your system
<vish> i set the speed limits and i notice it using more bandwidth
<tgpraveen12> congrats vish
<vish> ty :)
<JanC2> SwedeMike: or unless you do block device encrytion of course
<vish> kklimonda: i guess  , but transmission is very fast in starting up or it misses the i-a more
<tgpraveen12> kklimonda: transmission cant queue torrents right? like 3 are active rest are queued or something
<kklimonda> vish: so we should.. slow it down? ;}
<tgpraveen12> that seems so fundamental and is my only gripe and why i prefer deluge for torrent
<vish> kklimonda: well , yeah. ;p   i cant browse if transmission is running :(
<vish> it is a problem with torrents with good seeds
<kklimonda> vish: slow it down so it starts up later ;)
<kklimonda> vish: I think the speed control issue has been reported to transmission trac but I can't find it right now..
<SwedeMike> JanC2: I'll check next time, it might be that I've just looked at the ctrl-d prompt and taken for granted this wasn't changed the past 10 years, because all the time I've seen that before it's asked for the root pw to drop to shell
<vish> kklimonda: thats my workaround for now , i'v added sleep for the startup items
<kklimonda> vish: you can always open a bug in LP and I or charles are going to link it to the upstream ticket..
<kklimonda> tgpraveen12: no - it doesn't have this feature
 * vish shudders at the sound of trac :s
<kklimonda> tgpraveen12: I'm not even sure if it's something that haven't been implemented on purpose or because no one requested it.
<tgpraveen12> kklimonda: any specific reason? it seems nobody has a bug for this in transmission tracker
<vish> kklimonda: another most basic feature i miss is queuing of torrents.
<tgpraveen12> i think it is on purpose.maybe simplicity thru featureless
<kklimonda> tgpraveen12: http://trac.transmissionbt.com/ticket/671
<tgpraveen12> vish: exactly what i am asking about
 * vish reports transmission speed bug
<kklimonda> tgpraveen12: but it's not going to land in Lucid for sure - too late for such a change in my opinion
<vish> ppa \o/
<vish> ;p
<kklimonda> sure
<tgpraveen12> Opened 2 years ago
<tgpraveen12> :-(
<kklimonda> but I see it has been discussed recently
<vish> oh already reported > Bug #460733
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 460733 in transmission "Transmission bit-torrent doesn't honor speed limitation preferences" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/460733
<gnomefreak> kklimonda: whats not making it in?
<kklimonda> vish: can you comment on this bug - answer charle's questions from the 4th comment
<vish> yup, on it
<vish>  also found the queuing bug > Bug #460251
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 460251 in transmission "(Feature) Allow Next paused download to start when previous download has finished." [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/460251
<kklimonda> gnomefreak: torrent queue patch? it has been poorly written
<gnomefreak> kklimonda: ah. noone in going to fix the patch?
<kklimonda> gnomefreak: well - I could probably fix it if people are so interested in the feature :)
<BUGabundo_remote> tgpraveen12: kklimonda: I reported that bug upstream. it was one of the fetures I missed
<vish> kklimonda: pretty pls..  :D
<kklimonda> gnomefreak: I'm going to talk with patch author today and see if he's still interested in fixing issues and if not I'll probably do it
<gnomefreak> oh its adds a feature well we al ready reached FF AFAIK
<vish> FFE \o/
<kklimonda> gnomefreak: right - this patch and the one to handle logout gracefully won't make it into lucid :/
<vish> it is a very basic feature , no sure why the devs didnt think of it for so long :(
<gnomefreak> that would be right :) i thought it was just fixing something i didnt releeaze it was feature related
<tgpraveen12> kklimonda: pretty pls.. +1
<BUGabundo_remote> update-alternatives: using /usr/bin/gedit to provide /usr/bin/gnome-text-editor (gnome-text-editor) in auto mode.
<BUGabundo_remote> I already see ppl coming in with broken scripts :)
<kklimonda> why?
<BUGabundo_remote> no more gedit
<kklimonda> vish: have you opened a report about Transmission launching too fast and showing in the notification area?
<arand> If anyone is bored and wants to do some testing i've got a patched for-9.10 vbox, which should take care of the acpi issue currrently seen when using a lucid guest: https://launchpad.net/~arand/+archive/virtualbox
<vish> kklimonda: not yet , will do it soon ,  i'm reading charles replies on the speed bug and trying to provide info
<kklimonda> vish: how do you measure speed? by reading what is displayed in the Transmission window or by using some other tool?
<kklimonda> vish: and do you limit speed by using turtle mode? does it happen all the time or only after you close and reopen transmission?
<vish> kklimonda: the transmission window lies ;)  but from conky , the sys monitor and inability to use the web i can see the speeds are higher
<kklimonda> right
<vish> kklimonda: the problem is more with torrents with good seeds.  but it is a problem always :( irrespective of the mode , the closest way i can limit is setting the limit for the individual torrent , but even that is not effective
<vish> not very effective*
<tgpraveen12> BUGabundo_remote: gtk+2.0 (2.19.5-1ubuntu6) lucid; urgency=low
<tgpraveen12>   * debian/patches/062_client_side_decoration.patch:
<tgpraveen12>     - update by Cody Russell to fix an issue with applications which turn their
<tgpraveen12>       decorations off as chromium is doing
<BUGabundo_remote> tgpraveen12: so it's the same bug??
<BUGabundo_remote>   Installed: 2.19.5-1ubuntu5
<BUGabundo_remote> time to update, again
<tgpraveen12> yup
<BUGabundo_remote> hasn't build yet
<vish> tgpraveen12: did you read my comment about the volume indicator!
<vish> tgpraveen12: the bug has been worked around in humanity :(
<vish> gtk..
<vish> tgpraveen12: you are just giving the gtk devs an excuse to close the bug ;p
<tgpraveen12> oh didnt knw
<tgpraveen12> good work on workaropund then
<vish> tgpraveen12: see comment 12 the one before yours
<tgpraveen12> vish: oh i see the issue now
<tgpraveen12> should i comment anything on the bug?
<vish> yup
<tgpraveen12> vish: done
<kklimonda> vish: was vuze handling speed limits in a better way?
<kklimonda> vish: all p2p clients are going to have this problem to some extent
<vish> kklimonda: 100%  i never had problems with vuze ever
<vish> in vuze if i set a limit it just stays with it , but transmission is always exceeding the limit
<Nitsuga> vish, my transmission takes about a minute to respect the limit
<vish> kklimonda: thats why i attached the graph , it is constantly over the limit never comes down
<Nitsuga> but then it stays with it
<BUGabundo_remote> vish: that's a liew
<vish> Nitsuga: not for me :(
<BUGabundo_remote> I set at 10k upload, and my system goes up to 50
<vish> Nitsuga: the limits take time in clients , i'v seen that happen in vuze and in windows with utorrent.. but transmission does not do a good job
<vish> Nitsuga: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/39613148/limits%20not%20honoured.png
<kklimonda> vish: maybe something else is messing your graph? :/
<vish>  ;p
<kklimonda> vish: but transmission could do a better job for sure
<vish> kklimonda: so conky and sys monitor are wrong but transmission works fine ? ;)
<kklimonda> this is something charles says he's going to work on for 2.0 release
<vish> :(
<vish> kklimonda: so it wont be fixed for Lucid? or anytime soon
<vish> but sadly there are only a few[2?] devs working on transmission , which is tough for them as well
<kklimonda> vish: also transmission only counts data sent/received and not all protocol related communication "so if we send out a half-dozen encrypted handshakes per second none of that gets counted"
<kklimonda> vish: but there is still room for improvement for sure :)
<kklimonda> vish: actually charles is the person who does most of the low level work
<bcurtiswx_> Ok, so i need some people using lucid to verify the following bugs for me-->open firefox and load 4 tabs... only 3 should give you the options on top (refresh, stop, home) and the 4th should be all greyed out--> then.. use Help-->Report a Problem and lemme know what error you get
<BUGabundo_remote> kklimonda: 4 times of over head???
<vish> kklimonda: oh , my mention of "2" was from what i recently read on their wiki.. :)
<abhifx> i have downloaded lucid daily and was trying to run wubi.... but it keeps on trying to download from the net. plz help me
<kklimonda> BUGabundo_remote: well - if you set limits to 5/5 then the overhead for the protocol is going to be noticeable :)
<vish> kklimonda: why does it use so much over head?
<kklimonda> vish: I think there are at most 3 people with commit access to svn
<ZykoticK9> is the volume control in the panel just part of indicator-applet?
<BUGabundo_remote> abhifx: I nocited that too
<Nitsuga> bcurtiswx, The package firefox-3.6 doesn't exists
<kklimonda> vish: well - enryption, all dht related data, in big swarms client gets a lot "I have it!" messages too ;)
<bcurtiswx_> Nitsuga: yeah, i believe that should just be reporting to firefox.. not -3.6
<abhifx> BUGabundo_remote, so any solution??
<Nitsuga> abhifx, lucid Alpha doesn't suppor wubi yet (i think)
<vish> kklimonda: but still too much , why wasnt this a problem with other clients?  i literally cannot use the web if trasnmission is running
<vish> irrespective of what i set my limit
<kklimonda> vish: sure - there is still a lot of room for improvement as I've said
<vish> ;)
<abhifx> Nitsuga, but its included in the daily build and is supposed to be supported in alpha 3
<kklimonda> vish: also depends on how many connections you have set up etc.
<vish> kklimonda: the default seems 60
<bcurtiswx_> anyone else have the firefox tab problem?
<gnomefreak> bcurtiswx_: i cant test atm but i dont recall seeing that
 * vish checks vuze peer settings
<bcurtiswx_> gnomefreak: OK.  I'm just trying to see if its just me or others. or a certain subset of others (AMD64)
<BUGabundo_remote> vish: you can workaround it
<BUGabundo_remote> let me find that app I used to limit upload
<BUGabundo_remote> traffi shapper
<vish> BUGabundo_remote: yeah , probably , i'm checking the peer limit settings from vuze
<BUGabundo_remote> !info trickle
<ubottu> trickle (source: trickle): user-space bandwidth shaper. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.07-9 (lucid), package size 36 kB, installed size 168 kB
<BUGabundo_remote> vish use that and limit upload
<bcurtiswx__> way to go xchat.. plugin crashes :P
<vish> BUGabundo_remote: neat :)
 * vish tries
<bcurtiswx_> hmm... thats odd...
<bcurtiswx_> idk how I have another connection open
<bcurtiswx_> but 129.174.97.34 is my current IP
<bcurtiswx_> lol sry.. crash fest going on here..
<bcurtiswx_> anyone verify my firefox tab issue?
<zniavre> somebady experiencing strange behavior with awn and applet with window decoration around ?
<zniavre> https://bugs.launchpad.net/awn/+bug/525827
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 525827 in awn "window decoration is displayed around AwnDialogs" [Medium,Incomplete]
<zniavre> i hope the libgtk solved this but it only works for chromium
<kklimonda> zniavre: weird, it should fix it globally
<zniavre> :o(
<zniavre> i installed chromium when i saw somebody talked about it, thinking it was related but awn still bugged
<kklimonda> but I can't find the bug right now so maybe I'm mistaken
<zniavre> if i can help to submit debug info for awn ?
<zniavre> by the way the enter keystroke on gdm look solved
<kklimonda> the one when pressing enter killed X?
<zniavre> yep
<kklimonda> I'm not sure if it's fixed or just it's harder to reproduce it lately
<zniavre> i can retry it now , give me 10sec :o)
<zniavre> shame on me
<zniavre> but it works once ...
<zniavre> hello vish
<BUGabundo_remote> zniavre: not fixed for me yet
<BUGabundo_remote> bug I haven't install -6 yet
<zniavre> i installed it works for chromium (you talked about this bug this morning no ? )
<vish> zniavre: hi..
 * vish trying to debug the gnome-keyring
<BUGabundo_remote> The following packages will be upgraded:
<BUGabundo_remote>   aisleriot glchess glines gnect gnibbles gnobots2 gnome-games-common gnome-mahjongg gnome-panel-data gnome-sudoku gnomine gnotravex gnotski gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gtk2-engines-pixbuf gvfs gvfs-backends
<BUGabundo_remote>   gvfs-bin gvfs-fuse libgail-common libgail18 libgtk2.0-0 libgtk2.0-bin libgtk2.0-common libgvfscommon0 libpci3 mutt pciutils quadrapassel
<BUGabundo_remote> here we go
<BUGabundo_remote> lets hope this fixes it
<Machtin> hm.. i don't have a xorg.conf.. just a  xorg.conf.failsafe.
<Machtin> might that be why i don't have a picture when i try to boot?
<Machtin> though, i can't even switch to a tty or do anything, but ctrl+alt+del to reboot
<BluesKaj> Machtin, which graphics card...you may need to install an updated driver ?
<ckontros> Im getting windows that shouldnt have window borders around them. Like tilda, Chromium and GDM. Anyone know what's up?
<ZykoticK9> ckontros, i'm not experiencing that but I believe BUGabundo_remote or zniavre might have some insights
<Machtin> BluesKaj: nvidia 260
<ckontros> ZykoticK9: Thanx
<Machtin> i did something, that made it possible to boot, but after entering my luks-passphrase, i have to alt+print+k to get to a root shell, from where i can manually mount the partition from /dev/mapper
<BUGabundo_remote> me ?
<ZykoticK9> ckontros, i was hoping that my including there names would get there attention -- hope you find a fix, best of luck
<BUGabundo_remote> oh the GTK bug
<Machtin> however, after i startx, i can't set my resolution to anything higher than 1280*720. and some other things don't work (which probably is, because i can't boot properly.)
<ckontros> BUGabundo_remote: Known issue? (metacity around GDM window and such)
<BUGabundo_remote> no idea
<BUGabundo_remote> don't use metacity
<BUGabundo_remote> and i«m not getting what you mean
<BUGabundo_remote> take a screenshot
<ZykoticK9> ckontros, LOL - well i just install audacious music player and guess what - it's got decorations around it -- timing is everything!
<ckontros> BUGabundo_remote: Windows that /shouldn't/ have metacity borders/controls (like GDM, tilda or Chromium) have them.
<ZykoticK9> ckontros, chromium too -- doh!
<ckontros> ZykoticK9: Exactly.
<BUGabundo_remote> right, I'm getting them on Chromium
<BluesKaj> Machtin, I think you may need this proprietary driver from nvidia : http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_177.13.html
<kklimonda> ckontros: known issue
<ZykoticK9> BluesKaj, are you suggesting installing the Nvidia driver (from Nvidia) on Lucid?  I thought that was a huge "no-no"
<BUGabundo_remote> ZykoticK9: blob working fine again
<ckontros> kklimonda: Figured. Ok. Just wanted to be sure I'm not crazy. ;)
<ZykoticK9> BUGabundo_remote, really?  wow, good to know
<Machtin> BluesKaj: do you think that will change the booting problem? because like i said, it's stuck right between unlocking my cryptload-partition and mounting it
<BluesKaj> ZykoticK9, maybe a nono , Machtin if you have grub working, then it could be a graphics driver problem ...anyway , I have to do some errands and things for a few hrs
<ZykoticK9> I have a real tough time finding bugs on LP - does anyone have any general tips for search Lucid specific bugs?  When I submit a bug I always seem to have many more suggestions for "is this the same as X" then when I search LP for pertinent bugs.
<kklimonda> what is the status of adsl support in network-manager? do you have any good links to discussion about it?
<kklimonda> it is the most often raised topic on our LoCo forum :/
<BUGabundo_remote> kklimonda: funy enough *here* no ones asks for it
<BUGabundo_remote> all our ADSL have modens
<BUGabundo_remote> most with ether
<kklimonda> BUGabundo_remote: the most popular adsl modem in Poland is some Sagem F@st 800
<kklimonda> BUGabundo_remote: and it only has usb :/
<BUGabundo_remote> wait
<BUGabundo_remote> how fast is your internet
<BUGabundo_remote> cause usb won't got that fast
<BUGabundo_remote> the leastwe get here is like 2 or 4mb/s
<kklimonda> BUGabundo_remote: no - I don't use it or I would actually start doing something about ;)
<kklimonda> BUGabundo_remote: I have a cable modem with ethernet <3 ;)
<ZykoticK9> these window decorations appears on programs they shouldn't (Chromium / Audacious) should this be filed under libgtk2.0-0 or some other package?
<BUGabundo_remote> no ideas
<BUGabundo_remote> ask seb128
<zniavre> ZykoticK9,  i got this kind of bug with awn > i filed a bug report into awn launchpad they are thinking it's ubuntu bug
<zniavre> https://bugs.launchpad.net/awn/+bug/525827
<xxploit> hello, i just rebooted my system and it goes straight to running a mem test repeatedly, i thought i boot loader screen used to show while pressing esc but i get nothing. Anyway i can get grub to show so i can boot into something other than the mem test?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 525827 in awn "window decoration is displayed around AwnDialogs" [Medium,Incomplete]
<ZykoticK9> zniavre, i'm SURE it's Lucid related issue
<zniavre> i thought it was libgtk but todays uppdate did not help (only for chromium)
<ZykoticK9> my chromium is still messed
<vish> zniavre: dup of bug #524869
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 524869 in gtk+2.0 "Login window has title bar with buttons and frame" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524869
<zniavre> yes that s true and you can move login window as regular window
<vish> zniavre: that bug has a list of other apps affected too , mention awn also , its not an awn bug
<zniavre> ok
<kklimonda> ZykoticK9: do you have the newest gtk+ installed?
<kklimonda> ZykoticK9: at least chrome issue is fixed in the 2.19.5-1ubuntu6 release
<zniavre> vish,  done
<om26er> just read that with gtk-csd google chrome's tabs can now appear in the gtk theme we use if they implement
 * penguin42 giggles at the mute bug bouncing around about 3 packages
<ZykoticK9> kklimonda, oh the difference 5 hours can make when your running Lucid.  Ya updating to new libgtk as we speak
<ZykoticK9> kklimonda, thanks - it's fixed for Chromium now -- still see the issue in Audacious mind you
<om26er> penguin42, was that bug 524308 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 524308 in indicator-application "Application Indicator doesn't process menu changes (e.g. checkboxes)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524308
<penguin42> om26er: Yeh
<penguin42> om26er: It seems pretty repeatable for me (in one of 3 or 4 different forms)
<penguin42> om26er: Looks like unfortunately it seems to work for the guy trying to debug it, I just posted saying if there was any debug I could gather I'd be happy to
<om26er> indicator-sound>libindicate>indicator-sound>libindicate>indicator-application
<om26er> now It settled I think
 * penguin42 doesn't quite understand the range of thing indicator is supposed to cover; I can understand comms things (mail/IM etc) all come under the type of things where you get notified or where your idleness is related - I'm not clear why the volume stuff is
<penguin42> (Not that I have a problem with it, I just would like to understand)
<barridus> I'm getting a login screen with the Kubuntu Lucid LiveCD...  what's the default user/pass?
<JontheEchidna> ubuntu/ no password
<barridus> *slaps forehead*  duh.  thanks, JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> no prob
<tdn> I tried upgrading my Lenovo S10 from UNR 9.10 to Lucid, but I got this error during upgrade: http://thomasdamgaard.dk/paste/P1487.html What does that mean? Is my system completely broken now?
<charlie-tca> Not completely. Just means grub probably is broken and you will need https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2  to help put it back
<charlie-tca> You can tab to no and tehn tell it to install grub to sda
<charlie-tca> no would be the 7^A^A��� , I think
<tdn> charlie-tca, I use LUKS and LVM to encrypt my disk. Can this be the cause?
<charlie-tca> no
<tdn> charlie-tca, ok. Is this a known problem?
<charlie-tca> it is the changes to grub. I got it with out encrypting
<charlie-tca> yes
<tdn> charlie-tca, ok. How did you fix it?
<charlie-tca> If you did not continue, tab to the 'not yes' tab and hit enter. Then tell grub to install to sda
<charlie-tca> if you hit enter, then you go to the wiki page and read
<charlie-tca> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<tdn> charlie-tca, I chose No, but then I get the same error again.
<tdn> I keep getting the same error all the time.
<tdn> It seems that the encoding is all a mess, whats up with that?
<tdn> charlie-tca, I am reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<charlie-tca> That is another bug... bug 526391
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 526391 in cdebconf "Debian Installer screen text is corrupted" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526391
<charlie-tca> bug 526422 for grub
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 526422 in xserver-xorg-video-nouveau "Grub installer asks too many questions to the user" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526422
<tdn> charlie-tca, but I can't find instructions on how to get around this.
<charlie-tca> You just continue to the end of the install, then you reconfigure grub when it restarts
<tdn> charlie-tca, ok.
<tdn> charlie-tca, #dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc gives me: /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: grub-pc is broken or not fully installed
<charlie-tca> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20GRUB%202
<charlie-tca> I don't find that on the page at all?
<tdn> charlie-tca, huh?
<charlie-tca> <tdn> charlie-tca, #dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc gives me: /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: grub-pc is broken or not fully installed
<charlie-tca> I did not find anywhere on the wiki to use this
<tdn> charlie-tca, I thought you meant dpkg-reconfigure, when you said 20:17 < charlie-tca> You just continue to the end of the install, then you reconfigure grub when it restarts
<charlie-tca> I gave you a wiki page to look through that explains how to to it.
<tdn> charlie-tca, so I have to reboot to a live cd?
<charlie-tca> Did the system restart?
<tdn> charlie-tca, haven't tried yet
<charlie-tca> Then you are worried about nothing at this point, right?
<charlie-tca> ZXz7qjXPr2q
<ubuntu_> I believe that the next version of ubuntu is a LTS version... will this includes a 'xen' enabled kernel?
<coz_> ok guys..just spend about 8 hours with this.. installed lucid on two systems.. one with a single hard drive no partitions and one with 2 scsi drives  / dual boot with windows each operating system on it's own drive,,,however...all goes well on single drive system with no errors..on mulitple drive system.. grub2 update fails  regardless of options chosen
<ubuntu_> I believe that the next version of ubuntu is a LTS version... will this includes a 'xen' enabled kernel?
<charlie-tca> coz_: The only options I have been able to get to work are selecting both sda and sda1, okay the warning, and it installs to the mbr, I think
<coz_> charlie-tca,  no luck with that either at least on the scsi system
<coz_> charlie-tca,  error stated     cannot find  `grub_puts`
<charlie-tca> I believe it
<charlie-tca> Mine are PATA
<coz_> only option would be to disable one scsi drive and install which is not an options for dual boot
<coz_> charlie-tca,  that may make a difference
<coz_> you mean SATA?
<charlie-tca> no, parallel ATA, old system
<coz_> oh
<coz_> mm
<coz_> interesting
<charlie-tca> I don't have a sata system to play with
<coz_> got disconnected there
<kklimonda> ubuntu_: I believe that support for xen dom0 kernel was dropped after 8.04 because of the problems with supporting it.
<charlie-tca> Caught in that netsplit
<coz_> charlie-tca, oh apparenlty because I didnt see the netsplit here
<charlie-tca> Yeah, usually if you are in it, you don't see it
<kklimonda> freenode still have too much netsplits for my taste :/
<charlie-tca> this one: * coz_ has quit (*.net *.split)
<coz_> ah!!
<coz_> :)
<charlie-tca> At least they tell us that is what it is now
<kklimonda> charlie-tca: well - it has always been obvious to me when dozens people disconnected at the same time :)
<coz_> well..just wanted to mention the updated grub2 issue that I have found...again this is after 8 hours of dealing with it  so  right now updated grub2 on dua boot  individual drives fails miserably
 * charlie-tca is slow learner on those things
<ubuntu_> kklimonda, ok!
<knittl> hi guys
<knittl> what's the thing about thunderbird-locale-en-gb? i don't even have thunderbird installed …
<penguin42> thing?
<knittl> penguin42: ah yes
<knittl> sorry, you didn't hilight me, so i didn't notice
<knittl> apt-get tells me it is held back
<penguin42> ah, I wouldn't worry about it
<knittl> but where does it come from?
<penguin42> (I'm not quite sure how you ask apt WHY it wanted a package)
<knittl> hm
<knittl> ok
<Nitsuga> knittl, aptitude why package
<Nitsuga> pretty straightfoward isn't it?
<knittl> language_support-translations-en
<knittl> hm
<penguin42> sounds like a generic language pack type of thing
<Nitsuga> knittl, maybe thunderbird is going to replace evolution in ubuntu-desktop!
<knittl> Nitsuga: don't think so
<knittl> would be a lot more buzz
<knittl> and evolution is so tightly integrated
<Nitsuga> knittl, yeah, the would need ahother 3 aphpas to get rid of it
<Nitsuga> *alas
<knittl> minimum
<Nitsuga> *alphas
<knittl> * alphas
<knittl> ^^
<Nitsuga> ohh my! (facepalm)
 * penguin42 assumes that package just pulls in all english translations
<knittl> yeah, but it seems i'm the only one with the thunderbird stuff …
<penguin42> it's good to feel special!
<knittl> :P
<Nitsuga> knittl, aptitude search '?depends(language-support-translations-en)' doesn't say anything about thunderbird
<Nitsuga> opnlt OpenOffice
 * penguin42 can't find language-support-translations-en in his list of packages
<knittl> it does here
<penguin42> weird
<Nitsuga> maybe i'm outdated
<knittl> i   thunderbird-locale-en-gb        - Thunderbird English language/region packag
<knittl> hm, it's even installed
<knittl> oO
<Nitsuga> knittl, maybe that's whey it appears there
<Nitsuga> try uninstalling it
<knittl> it wants to remove language-support-translations-en*
<Nitsuga> hopefully it will not uninstall language-support-translations-en and it will not unistall ubuntu-desktop which will not unistall the kernel :P
<Nitsuga> well, bad luck
<Nitsuga> knittl, which mirror re you using?
<knittl> the main one
<Nitsuga> mm me too
<knittl> hm, could be related to gnome shell
<knittl> just checking with aptitude
<Nitsuga> knittl, just a question: It it painfully slow (40KB/s peak) for you?
<knittl> and it's still a PITA that apt-get and aptitude don't work well together
<knittl> Nitsuga: internet in the dorms is painfully slow these days
<knittl> so i can't really say
<Nitsuga> okay
<knittl> no, i get 300 kb/s
<Nitsuga> because i found that when dounloading packages fron synaptic it goes at a peak of 40 KB/s, but when for the ISO it downloads at 300KB/s +
<penguin42> Nitsuga: I suspect that's just a difference in servers
<Nitsuga> penguin42, but both are downloading from release.ubuntu.com !
<knittl> Nitsuga: i guess they do traffic shaping
<penguin42> Nitsuga: Hmmmmm - I wonder if you have a transparent proxy or something int he way?
<Nitsuga> penguin42, just a home router
<penguin42> Nitsuga: I mean at your ISP
<Nitsuga> penguin42, probably not because my IP is accessible from outside
<Nitsuga> I can ssh to my computer and run a web server
<penguin42> doesn't mean they aren't intercepting outbound port 80
<knittl> can i make aptitude work better with apt-get?
<knittl> everytime i remove/purge packages with apt-get aptitude thinks they should be installed
 * Crashbit Saludos!
<Nitsuga> penguin42, and 22, and 8080, and 2222, and 514131, and all the ports all the time
<Nitsuga> *and all the ports I USE all the time
<Nitsuga> penguin42, anyway if I had a transparent proxy why I can download 10 time faster just picking a different file?
<Nitsuga> *times faster jus by picking
<Nitsuga> *just
<Nitsuga> (facepalm x2)
<penguin42> Nitsuga: Because that file might be in the proxy so it doesn't need to go off to the server
<Nitsuga> penguin42, If there is someone in the Argentina using Ubuntu, ¿Wouldn't be faster the daily updates than a Alpha AND x64 AND alternate ISO image?
<penguin42> Nitsuga: I'm sure there are many, I guess you're right it's likely people would have the updates as well
<Nitsuga> well, so it is a mystery
<Bugsbane> Can anyone here install libboost1.38-dev on Lucid?
<Bugsbane> I have it installed on one machine and it's in the repos but on a new machine it says no installation candidate...
<penguin42> Bugsbane: It seems to be 1.40 and 1.41 on Lucid
<penguin42> Bugsbane: Probably the right thing to do is just install libboost-dev which will pickup whatever is the latest
<Bugsbane> penguin42: cool. will try. apt-get build-dep koffice2 just errors because of it
<Bugsbane> I expect the packaging will get updated at some stage though
<penguin42> Bugsbane: I don't see koffice2 any more
<Bugsbane> When you do apt-get build-dep koffice-kde4 it says its the new candidate
<penguin42> Bugsbane: So it does - broken package
<Bugsbane> Worth filing a bug on?
<penguin42> I'd say so
<Bugsbane> Cool. Will do. I'm guessing I'd file on koffice-kde?
<Bugsbane> ...or koffice2?
<penguin42> but is the problem koffice2 or the fact it still tries to use it?
<Drakeson> Is it just me or Evolution cannot run in the background?
<Bugsbane> I guess it's that koffice-kde4 has been replaced by koffice2 which has it's build deps outdated
<Drakeson> Whereas empathy can
#ubuntu+1 2010-02-24
<Bugsbane> Is there an easy way to get an alert when a particular package is updated in the repo's?
<BluesKaj-Laptop> Bugsbane, yeah, sudo apt-get update , to check
<Bugsbane> BluesKaj-Laptop: haha. Problem is the package wopn't install atm. That's why I want to know when it's updated
<Bugsbane> I'd rather not be trying sudo apt-get install koffice-kde4 every single day for months
<Technoviking> does dpkg-recongigure xserver-xorg not work in lucid?
<BluesKaj-Laptop> no, just update period , if there is one, it will come down the pipe
<BluesKaj-Laptop> Technoviking, which graphics card?
<Technoviking> nvidia
<Technoviking> was testing noeveua driver and no it is messed up
<BluesKaj-Laptop> nvidia , model #?
<Technoviking> 9400m gs
<BluesKaj-Laptop> you should be installing the 195 version from the ppa
<Technoviking> which ppa?
<Technoviking> BluesKaj-Laptop: ?
<Bugsbane> BluesKaj-Laptop: Were you saying that to me? If so, the problem is that it's not installed in the first place and has broken deps so I can't install it. That's why update isn't going to tell me about it...
<Bugsbane> So I just need to get some kind of notification when koffice-kde is updated, although it's not installed...
<Bugsbane> which I think jriddel said was planned (although he didn't say when)
<BluesKaj-Laptop> Bugsbane,  http://www.webupd8.org/2009/08/how-to-install-nvidia-190xx-drivers-in.html
<charlie-tca> BluesKaj-Laptop: it is now in the repository
<charlie-tca> install it through hardware drivers
<BluesKaj-Laptop> charlie-tca,I hope Bugsbane reads your post...I already have it installed
<charlie-tca> ooops
<charlie-tca> I installed a couple of days ago, myself
<Kai_> why is there a distribution upgrade available? I'm running lucid alpha 2.
<Kai_> alpha 3 is in two days
<BluesKaj-Laptop> one does get tired of helping those who won't help themselves tho ... I mean is so hard to google-linux for answers
<charlie-tca> I know
<BluesKaj-Laptop> is it so hard ?
<BUGabundo> Kai_: ????
<charlie-tca> Seems to be almost impossible, doesn't it?
<Kai_> BUGabundo: hi!
<BUGabundo> what are you seeing?
<BUGabundo> then again I update every 4h
<BUGabundo> so its long gone A2
<Kai_> well, it does include the rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store package and others
<Kai_> so it looks a lot like alpha 3
 * BluesKaj-Laptop wonders what alpha 3 is supposed to look like
<Kai_> oh no, my laptop overheated.
<Bugsbane> BluesKaj-Laptop: Erm, I was talking about Koffice... I'm on an ATI card :)
<arand> liveCD now has support for TORAM \o/
<Kai_> almost done with the distribution upgrade :D
<Sensiva> Hello, I am running Lucid in vbox, and added my shared folders in fstab, but I have to make it noauto, or else boot process stops at mounting
<git__> hiya
<Kai_> I just did a distribution upgrade and now Firefox is dead. Here's something it says: Gdk-ERROR **: The program 'firefox-bin' received an X Window System error.
<Kai_> I even purged it and reinstalled... no luck
<git__> what ver of firefox u using?
<Kai_> 3.6+nobinonly-0ubuntu5
<Kai_> abrowser also has the same problem.
<Kai_> perhaps it's something to do with xul
<tntc> I'm having a goofy issue with lcd brightness.  Sometimes I get TRIPLE brightness events, sometimes double.  disabling gnome-power-manager and setting brightness_in_hardware recudes it to one, but if I only do one or the other, I still get two.
<tntc> any thoughts on how I can just get gnome-power-manager to manage my brightness?  I'd even be ok with just bios managing it.  I'm on a Dell mini 1012
<DanaG> hmm, do you know if you have anything that needs HAL?  if not, try removing "hal".
<DanaG> Intel graphics, right?  That should have backlight support in xrandr -- and thus not need hal.
<tntc> Indeed, intel graphics.  I tried removing hal.  It killed my synaptics touchpad (but some udev additions I pulled from the interbutts got it working again)
<tntc> alas, I still had the same issue with brightness.
<tntc> Apparantly dell has some goofy thing on many systems that control brightness with the hardware keys in addition to the acpi events.
<tntc> (maybe)
<tntc> Is there a way to fool gnome-power-manager into sending events to a dummy acpi event thinger and just let the dell thingg actually change the brightness?  GPM seems to still SEE the events, going so far as to show the double changes.
<tntc> I still want it to be able to dim the screen automagically, so it seems unlikely
<DanaG> hmm, the "video" parameter has a "brightness_switch_enabled" parameter
<DanaG> try sudo modprobe -r video; sudo modprobe video brightness_switch_enabled=0
<tntc> modprobe -r video fails because it's in use by the intel driver
<tntc> but I'll try adding those params to the module
<DanaG> I'm not sure what the default is.
<tntc> in /etc/modules, right? modprobe video brightness_switch_enabled=0?
<DanaG> you can also try killing g-p-m and starting it with --verbose in console.
<DanaG> Actually, it's "options" when in one of those files.
<tntc> video options brightness_switch_enabled=0 or...?
<DanaG> options video brightness_switch_enabled=0
<tntc> cool. Thanks DanaG.  Also, i noticed before, blacklisting video didn't work, even in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf.  any idea why?
<virtuald> in /etc/modprobe.d/*.conf
<DanaG> hmm, probably because "intel" explicitly depends on it.
<tntc> so it'll load it even if it's blacklisted?
<tntc> I have to say, other than the brightness issue and the touchpad being a little strange, this little guy is a hell of a linux machine.
<tntc> I'm moving away from Windows 7 because it seems to like dropping network connections randomly
<DanaG> tntc: check if your access points can handle wireless power savings.
<DanaG> My school's APs can't.... and thus can be flaky sometimes.
<DanaG> the win7 troubleshooter told me that.
<DanaG> Anyway, my brightness control issue on radeon is worse: hotkeys show OS but don't change brightness.
<tntc> DanaG: bah. it's not just wireless.  This is on every win7 machine I've owned.  Including wired connections.
<DanaG> it keeps setting the level to the same number over and over.
<DanaG> hmm, maybe you have bad karma? =þ
<tntc> DanaG: if you echo a number directly into brightness, does it work?
<tntc> DanaG: hehe :) Maybe, but I'm not the only one with bad karma then.
<DanaG> Yeah, and in fact, even the brightness applet works... as long as HAL is installed.
<DanaG> Remove HAL... no brightness control at all.
<tntc> DanaG: guh.  that's stinks.  perhaps a module not getting autoloaded by HAL?
<tntc> similiar to my touchpad issue?
<DanaG> My issue seems to be that radeon doesn't support BACKLIGHT in xrandr.
<LADmaticCA> my sound is kinda fuzzy, is there a mixer for pulse audio?
<syn-ack> We are currently at Alpha 3 now, right?
<arand> syn-ack: 25th innit?
<syn-ack> arand: I was told there was a 3 day push back on the release
<syn-ack> I had checked the timeline lastnight and it said today, must have been a last minute decision to hold off on it
<arand> although currrent state probably going to be whats in the alpha, yea, but the freze isn't that hard I think..
<arand> release schedule has always said a4 on 25th
<syn-ack> we're barely going to be in a3
<LADmaticCA> my sound is kinda fuzzy, is there a mixer for pulse audio?
<syn-ack> arand: <jdong> I think a 3-day pushback.
<syn-ack> <syn-ack> Ok, so I'm NOT nuts
<syn-ack> <jdong> just got the freeze announcement this morning
<syn-ack> <jdong> which mentioned a schedule delay :)
<syn-ack> <jdong> so no, you probably correctly marked your calendar
<syn-ack> LADmaticCA: sure is. Are you in Gnome XFCE or what?
<LADmaticCA> syn-ack, gnome
<syn-ack> LADmaticCA: right click on the speaker in your tray and select Properties
<LADmaticCA> syn-ack, my speaker is missing in the tray
<syn-ack> oh noes
<syn-ack> Anybody happen to know the cli command for the sound properties? I run Xubuntu and I nuked my Ubuntu VM for a dailies install about 20 mins ago
<syn-ack> I don't remember it right off hand
<syn-ack> ah, there it is. gnome-volume-control
<LADmaticCA> syn-ack, thanks. I was hoping for a pcm adjustment though
<syn-ack> LADmaticCA: check the properties. I *think* you may be able to select it
<LADmaticCA> syn-ack, thanks. Fixed it. Apparently the volume was just set too high
<syn-ack> ;)
<voidmage> anyone else in here having hard locks still? it's getting annoying really fast
<ZykoticK9> voidmage, i had my 1st hard lock today - running since the beginning of the month (was playing Doom 1 at the time)
<voidmage> mm
<nigelb> someone running lucid can pastebin a file for me?  Please go to /usr/share/apport/package-hooks/
<voidmage> i keep thinking they go away
<voidmage> then they come back
<nigelb> and copy the source_audio.py to a pastebin
<ZykoticK9> nigelb, that file doesn't exist on my system?  sorry.
<nigelb> ZykoticK9: ugh! its got to be there somewhere
<nigelb> ZykoticK9: try in symptoms folder
<ZykoticK9> nigelb, symptoms folder?  is that in a different location?
<nigelb> it would be in /usr/share/apport
<ZykoticK9> symptoms has a audio.py
<voidmage> ZykoticK9: that was another hard lock
<voidmage> :P
<voidmage> (if i quit, it's probably because i hard locked)
<ZykoticK9> nigelb, "locate source_audio.py" shows nothing
<nigelb> ZykoticK9: its the audio.py I want
<ZykoticK9> nigelb, http://pastebin.com/xZ2vaYUS - sorry Ubuntu's pastebin not resolving for my right now
<nigelb> ZykoticK9: thanks a lot :)
 * nigelb hugs ZykoticK9 :)
<ZykoticK9> lol
<voidmage> yeah...
<voidmage> this is only /kind of/ annoying
<voidmage> i'm practically on edge here, if it even looks like it's locked up i'm already reaching for the reset button
<voidmage> :|
<e3as> HI i am installing Ubuntu 10.4 After creating The partitions I get error of OUT OF RANGE in my asus Moniter but in 9.10 its solved By pressing alt ctrl + But it doesnt work in ubuntu 10.4 the lucid How can i Solve this problam
<e3as> Anyone there
<voidmage> trying to
<voidmage> but i keep crashing
<voidmage> :P
<ZykoticK9> e3as, i'm affraid i really don't know - can you choose Safe Graphics mode or something like that?
<e3as> it doesn't work i tried it
<ZykoticK9> e3as, what gfx card are you using?
<e3as> Zykotick9   NVDIA
<e3as> gforce
<e3as> NVIDIA
<ZykoticK9> e3as, well then i really don't know - never had any problem with Nvidia before...
<e3as> I had this problam also with 9.10 ubuntu but it was solved by pressing alt ctrl + while error but the same does'nt work in ubuntu 10.4
<ZykoticK9> e3as, you might want to file a bug -- that's all the advice "I" can give... sorry.  Keep asking in the channel (not too often), perhaps someone else will have something better
<e3as>  zykotick9     ok
<voidmage> there we go
<voidmage> had to boot into recovery mode, run nvidia-bug-report.sh and copy the file to my home directory, and run ubuntu-bug with elinks
<voidmage> but i finally reported the bug without hard locking in the process
<om26er> power applet is not showing any drop down when clicked
<e3as> Hi I get error of OUT OF RANGE in My ASUS Moniter While Installing Ubuntu 10.4 How can i Solve it
<om26er> any one else facing this
<e3as> Help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<e3as> CAn Anyone Solve My prob of OUT OF RANGE
<e3as> HElp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<om26er> e3as, use stable release
<om26er> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<e3as> om26er I want to use 10.4 the new one
<om26er> e3as, its not released
<e3as> om26er I downloaded it and it work in vmware
<om26er> e3as, its the development release if ubuntu and development releases have bug many bugs
<e3as> Its ok i vmware but only the prob is that on viewsonic moniter its installed but not on ASUS
<om26er> ahaa just updated rhythmbox and now next/previous buttons are greyed out in indicator application menu
<e3as> om26er Cheers!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ActionParsnip> Hey guys, what time is the release tomorrow?
<Damascene> hi,
<Damascene> any one having issues with adding channels to favorite in Xchat
<BUGabundo_remote> bom dia
<yofel> morning folks, back again
<BUGabundo_remote> hey yofel
<BUGabundo_remote> wb
<BUGabundo_remote> what have you been up too?
<yofel> BUGabundo_remote: helping a friend moving, took the whole of last week
<BUGabundo_remote> you guys moved the all house on your back or something
<yofel> haha, nope, but there was some renovation work to be done first and moving from Stuttgart to Berlin (~600km) takes a while ;)
<BUGabundo_remote> right
<BUGabundo_remote> well, glad to have you back
<BUGabundo_remote> so, gdm / plymouth bug still going,
<BUGabundo_remote> nvidia blob working and so is nouveua
<BUGabundo_remote> gtk slow down almost fixed
<BUGabundo_remote> its fixed release but not as fast as it was prior to bug
<BUGabundo_remote> but at least I can see the keyboard keep up with me now!
<BUGabundo_remote> audio bugs seems stable, grub strangeness fixed too
<BUGabundo_remote> lots of changes in indicatores
<BUGabundo_remote> other then that you are good to go, yofel
<vish> !test
<ubottu> hrm?
<yofel> BUGabundo_remote: thx
<BUGabundo_remote> welcome mister new Member vish
<vish> BUGabundo_remote: ;p
<vish> BUGabundo_remote: are you still getting the keyring freeze?
<vish> now i only get it once per system start
<vish> it improved a bit after the second git update
<zniavre> indicator for rhythmbox still bugged no?
<BUGabundo_remote> vish: none since I removed plymouth :p
<vish> weird
<edakiri> HowTo reconfigure to choose an initrd with customized module selection rather than generic?
<yofel> edakiri: not sure if it's the best way, but you could add them to '/etc/initramfs-tools/modules'
<yofel> run update-initramfs and the modules you want should be included
<edakiri> maybe reconfigure update-initramfs is what i am looking for.  I am looking to change the choice made at installation whether to use custom or generic initrd
<Damascene> the battery icon is broken on my laptop
<om26er> Damascene, confirmed.
<Damascene> is there a bug?
<om26er> no
<om26er> *not that I know of
<Damascene> I think there should be a special section in launchpad for testers
<Zer> y
<om26er> Damascene, if you report the power manager  bug please give me the link too
<Damascene> om26er, its form the power manager or from the icon set?
<om26er> Damascene, ok, explain the problem you are facing
<Damascene> the icons shows as black rectangle
<om26er> Damascene, mine is this http://imagebin.org/86310
<Damascene> what theme you are using?
<om26er> Damascene, human
<Damascene> mine is clearlook and the icon has no battery
<Damascene> I switched to human and then I've the battery icon
<Damascene> what is your problem exactly
<om26er> Damascene, the problem you are facing is reported already let me find it for you
<Damascene> thank you
<om26er> Damascene, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/525295
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 525295 in indicator-sound "Lucid volume icons are not shown. Displays the "unknown icon" instead" [Low,Confirmed]
<om26er> and mine https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-applet/+bug/526747
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 526747 in indicator-applet "battery applet popup is empty" [Undecided,Triaged]
<Damascene> well for me there is no sound icon at all and the battery is broken on clearlook
<Damascene> http://imagebin.org/86312
<Damascene> om26er, did you notice how hard is to edit picture in une
<om26er> Damascene, never tried
<Damascene> I just wanted to crop the full screen image but it took 10 minutes
<om26er> no
<om26er> its simple
<Damascene> how?
<om26er> open fspot, open the image you want to edit select the area of image and click crop . it will be saved in /home/username/Pictures/xxx
<Damascene> aha, why there is no save buttons in fspot
<Damascene> you didn't mention that you have to import the picture too first
<om26er> "open the image you want to edit" = impott
<om26er> import
<Damascene> any way I suggest opening a bug to request a simple way
<Damascene> do you have problem with adding channel to favorite in xchat
<om26er> Damascene, open it upstream against f-sport
<Damascene> that is the problem I should register with what ever f-spot bug system have
<om26er> Damascene, I last set favourite channel when I install xchat and working fine
<Damascene> can you try it now, please
<Damascene> what ever I add to my favorite from now on it doesn't get saved
<om26er> xchat website suggest that its last version was released  11-Jun-2008
<gnomefreak> didnt someone file a bug on "frequncy out of range"?
<gnomefreak>  frequency even
<TeTeT> anyone having problems with a sandisk cruzer USB key? Mine is no longer recognized, only the built in CD image
<rye> Has anybody running Lucid Lynx experienced any issues with java plugin for mozilla browsers? I mean is there anybody who has seen it working?
<penguin42> rye: I've never had icedtea plugin work in years
<rye> penguin42, I had it working, just before upgrade to Lucid, which is not that great since my banks' software requires it :)
<penguin42> rye: Before the upgrade were you using icedtea or Sun's Java?
<rye> penguin42, i believe that was sun java, and I still have it installed, but that seems to be ignored by my firefox
<penguin42> ah well if you still have Sun Java then you probably need to just find out where any other plugin is hooked in - if you go to about:plugins what do you see?
<rye> penguin42, flash, vlc, wmv through totem, divx web player through totem, quicktime, and itunes via rhytmbox
<rye> qt is via totem as well
<penguin42> hmm but no Java?
<gnomefreak> can someone please run uname -a and post the output for me
<rye> i have multiple plugins
<gnomefreak> java works fine here
<rye> directories
<rye> gnomefreak, ok, then this is local issue
<robin0800> rhythmbox now says after todays update The Ubuntu One Music Store is coming soon!
<rye> gnomefreak, could you please tell me what plugin you are using for java from about:config page? i mean the File name
<gnomefreak> rye: one minute
<gnomefreak> rye: http://img687.imageshack.us/img687/4938/javam.png
<gnomefreak> be back in a few
<rye> ok, great, gnomefreak, thanks! will try icedtea...
<yofel> rye: actually firefox ignores the sun java plugin here too
<rye> yofel, hm...
<yofel> icedtea works, but I'm not quite happy with it
<rye> yofel, i will be quite happy if it allows me to use my bank's interface, otherwise I will start filing a lot of bug reports:)
<rye> "Start: applet not initialized." This is not good
<rye> rtg@buzz:~$ sudo apt-cache policy sun-java6-bin
<rye> sun-java6-bin:
<rye>   Installed: 6-16-0ubuntu1.9.04
<rye>   Candidate: 6-16-0ubuntu1.9.04
<rye>   Version table:
<rye>  *** 6-16-0ubuntu1.9.04 0
<rye>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<rye> hm...
<abe3k> anyone tried the xi2 multiple input with the ubuntu 10.04 ? it ROCKS
<abe3k> I'm using it on an eeepc and let me tell you it is so smooth
<gnomefreak> rye that is not the icedtea package as i recall sun-jave packages are fairly useless and are not used in Lucid (some are but not what you want)
<rye> gnomefreak, yes, indeed - this is a left-over from my 9.04 installation I believe, but the problem is icedtea plugin does not work properly...
 * rye went to sun.com to grab latest oracle java
<gnomefreak> rye: well that doesnt help you :)
<abe3k> I've noticed a problem tho, when I connect another monitor, I can't move the panels to the new monitor, anyone knows a fix for this?
<abe3k> I'm not using mirror monitors, just an extension
<gnomefreak> rye ii  icedtea-6-jre and ii  icedtea6-plugin  i have those installed and no problems
<rye> gnomefreak, try going to https://online.piraeusbank.com and click the second link which states "Стандартный клиент" (Standard client) - in my case the applet fails to initialize :)
<gnomefreak> rye: that link in no good
<rye> gnomefreak, sorry, https://online.piraeusbank.ua/
<gnomefreak> rye: https://online.piraeusbank.ua/login.jsp seems to work fine
<gnomefreak> rye: try going to java.com
<rye> gnomefreak, so... after clicking on the second link the applet gets downloaded and you seel multiple input fields, right?
<gnomefreak> rye: opps i clicked first link :(
<gnomefreak> rye: it just crashed firefox damnit
<rye> gnomefreak, oops, sorry about that :(
<gnomefreak> rye: its ok im working on something anyway and dont need browser atm
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<BluesKaj> is it my ISP or is the lucid main server slower than molasses in january ?
<BUGabundo_remote> fast here
<BluesKaj> must be throttling to north america then
<rye>  Starting with Firefox 3.6, Java-based applications will NOT work unless you are running Java version 6 Update 10 or newer. - http://www.java.com/en/download/faq/firefox_newplugin.xml?jre=1.4.2_xx . Great, I have _18, now what?
<rye> YES!
<rye> so, 1. it is broken in lucid, but 2. it can be fixed
<rye> by instaling sun java
<BUGabundo_remote> rye lucid will not have Sun JAVA
<BUGabundo_remote> it was dropped a few weeks
<rye> BUGabundo_remote, that's great, I will not have money :), since the bank ui uses it to perform transfers and authorize me via private key
<BUGabundo_remote> no worries
<BUGabundo_remote> Ubuntu is FREE
<BUGabundo_remote> :p
<gnomefreak> rye: please file a bug against java
<rye> gnomefreak, yes, I am going to
<gnomefreak> rye: thanks
<rye> BUGabundo_remote, while ubuntu is free, internets and foods are not, but I can't file a bug to make free internet access and free food, it seems to be WONTFIX
<rye> sun java plugin that needs to be fed to ff is called libnpjp2.so, if someone needs that
<void^> any sane reason for removing sun java, by the way?
<void^> i suppose i can understand making openjre the default, but removing it entirely is a nuissance
<rye> openjre does not have the plugin
<void^> the icedtea plugin is in repos at least
<penguin42> yeh it's icedtea6-plugin
<Admin__> when is the alpha 3 releasing?
<arand> 25th
<Admin__> arand, so thats... today.. right?
<arand> 24th today
<Oxymoron> No tomorrow is the 25th
<BUGabundo_remote> ahahahaahahahah
<Admin__> ah....
<Admin__> ok
<BUGabundo_remote> timzones :D
<BUGabundo_remote> Admin__: just get a daily
<BUGabundo_remote> then zsinc
<genii> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Lucid Lynx (10.04) release milestones can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Oxymoron> arand: Btw, what features can we expect except from more stable and faster bootup and ARM mobile platforms? :P I have checked blueprints, but I want to know inside info :D
<Admin__> BUGabundo_remote,  i hav a superslow connection... daily builds are hard to download
<BUGabundo_remote> Admin__: daily == tomorrow :D
<BUGabundo_remote> that's what I said: get a daily then zsync only the diff
<BUGabundo_remote> let me see how much I'm old
<Admin__> BUGabundo_remote, :)
 * BUGabundo_remote does $zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/lucid-desktop-amd64.iso.zsync
<BUGabundo_remote> disk IO FT losers :)
<Admin__> BUGabundo_remote, daily gets erased after few days... alpha remain for longer period
<BUGabundo_remote> $ sudo ionice -c3 -p 26578
<BUGabundo_remote> much better
<BUGabundo_remote> Admin__: who cares??
<yofel> hm, is zsync much better than rsync BUGabundo_remote?
<BUGabundo_remote> Read lucid-desktop-amd64.iso. Target 77.0% complete.
<BUGabundo_remote> yofel: on canonical servers: YES
<BUGabundo_remote> on my machine: HELL NO
<BUGabundo_remote> ###############----- 78.2% 98.0 kBps 26:49 ETA
<yofel> heh, then I'll try it out later
<BUGabundo_remote> yofel: want my script?
<yofel> BUGabundo_remote: sure
<gnomefreak> damn thanks for reminding me :)
<arand> Admin__: Hmm, some more panel bling, TORAM now possible with liveCD, Bi.. I mean Yahoo search, Ireally haven't tested that much actually..
<BUGabundo_remote> $ pastebinit ~/zsyncu
<BUGabundo_remote> http://paste.ubuntu.com/383049/
<gnomefreak> using zsync now?
<BUGabundo_remote> arand: toram? SInCE WHEN?
<yofel> thx BUGabundo_remote
<BUGabundo_remote> gnomefreak: since crimsun made me :|
 * BUGabundo_remote is a good boy, is a good boy, is a good boy!
<BUGabundo_remote> arand: my bug for it wasn't updated!
<gnomefreak> why the change?
<BUGabundo_remote> gnomefreak: less server load
<BUGabundo_remote> much less
<arand> BUGabundo_remote: couple of days: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/25496/comments/36
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 25496 in casper "Unable to boot Ubuntu using TORAM=yes (copy livecd to RAM)" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<gnomefreak> oh
<Admin__> arand, i didint get u?
<arand> Admin__: What?
<BUGabundo_remote> arand: DUPE
<Admin__> arand, Hmm, some more panel bling, TORAM now possible with liveCD, Bi.. I mean Yahoo search, Ireally haven't tested that much actually..
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_remote: is that the full script?
<arand> Admin__: yes? I'm unclear?
<Admin__> arand, yeah.. :)
<BUGabundo_remote> gnomefreak: not a script per si
<BUGabundo_remote> just a bunch of lines I paste to certain dirs
<BUGabundo_remote> kubutnu and ubuntu can't share same dirs cause of the names
<BUGabundo_remote> other then that, sure, just run that
<arand> Admin__: ok, so the applets in the panel will have even more empathy-facebook-twitter integration, it's now possible to copy the liveCD to ram and run it from there, being able to remove the CD. Yahoo will be default search engine. Oh, and Software Centre has gotten a featured section and ability to display added PPAs, as well as an install button on the main listing...
<NoelJB> Yahoo as default search engine I noticed, and fixed.  :-\
<NoelJB> Why we would want to sponsor Microsoft as a default search engine is bizzare.
<BUGabundo_remote> no comments
<yofel> NoelJB: because canonical gets some money from it iirc
<BUGabundo_remote> no comments
<Nitsuga> NoelJB, also, who minds? anyway any thinking person in the world will change it back to Google
<NoelJB> Nitsuga, my objection was HAVING to change it back after it was already set.
<alex_mayorga> Nitsuga: mind elaborating on "thinking person"="uses Google"?
<Nitsuga> alex_mayorga, mmm do you use Yahoo?
<Nitsuga> I know that I'm saying that people who don't use Google is stupid :P
<Nitsuga> sorry :P
<Nitsuga> :|
<Nitsuga> but these time Google seems to be the only option in search engines
<alex_mayorga> Nitsuga: sometimes, I don't want a single company know all that I want to know ;)
<Nitsuga> alex_mayorga, yeah, that annoys me too
 * vish tried to stick with yahoo and support ubuntu , but the truth is Yahoo search isnt as good as google :(
<vish> s/truth/fact
<Nitsuga> fortunately Google's search engine is not what it used to was, and Yahoo/MS search isn't also what it used to be
<Nitsuga> *uset do be
<Nitsuga> the first is worse and the second and thirs are becomming better
<Nitsuga> vish, alex_mayorga, NoelJB  try a blind search! http://blindsearch.fejus.com/
<alex_mayorga> the truth is people is getting lazy and becoming too dependent on search I recall back in high school I used to write down URLs you know?
<Nitsuga> it will show google, bing and yahoo results without the branding
<BluesKaj> now google-chrome has gone for a crap with the latest java update for FF3.6 ...the chrome browser links to mozilla plugins ..wonderful, now java in chrome keeps loading and doesn't stop
<Nitsuga> choos the list you liked, and it will tell you wich search angine you chose
<vish> alex_mayorga: /me too old to wirte down stuff ;p
<alex_mayorga> Nitsuga: that's been on my del.icio.us faves for quite some time :)
<alex_mayorga> my point is that these days kids doesn't even know what a URL is :(
<BUGabundo_remote> BluesKaj: about:plugins if you please
<Nitsuga> alex_mayorga, I DO write urls that I know
<alex_mayorga> s/a/an
<BluesKaj> yeah, it's not there BUGabundo_remote
<NoelJB> with lucid, it is currently  (again) broken to drag URLs from the browser to nautilus.
<Nitsuga> alex_mayorga, i don't agree. My sister knows that she can enter facebook for example by typing www.facebook.com
<BUGabundo_remote> BluesKaj: load from a new profile or private browsing
<BluesKaj> no matter FF is fast again ...wonder how long that will last
<NoelJB> instead, it wants to download the content from the URL.  :-(
<alex_mayorga> Nitsuga: I had to talk about the internet with my English students and they put Google under every category, i.e. videos, music, social site, etc.
<NoelJB> Oh, I take that back!  It is fixed again!  :-D
<Nitsuga> alex_mayorga, music? social site?
<Nitsuga> I understand it people confuses Google with a web browser, but with a social site?
<alex_mayorga> Nitsuga: heres how it goes, they type google.com in the URL bar, then search whatever
<G_A_C> it helps you find people
<G_A_C> even if it is via other sites
<G_A_C> I can see why people would get confused, tbh
<coz_> google buzz
<NoelJB> I actually never use the search bar.  I just got to the search engine.
<NoelJB> s/got/go/
<coz_> google friend connect
<coz_> and its getting out of hand :)
<coz_> also  http://www.google.com/appserve/fiberrfi
<coz_> I think I will switch to yahoo :)
<alex_mayorga> if they want to go to myspace, they go google.com and type myspace, hit search, click first result
<alex_mayorga> but I think the whole discussion is off-topic :)
<alex_mayorga> Ubuntu or Firefox should teach kids what a URL is IMHO
<Nitsuga> alex_mayorga, mozilla whould change the default home page to a une with a big Firefox Logo and a bunch of comonly visited sites (namely google, facebook, hotmail)
<Nitsuga> *one
<mpt> Does anyone on Lucid get something from Movie Player's BBC side pane that isn't "Could not connect to server"?
<BUGabundo_remote> I don't use it, sorry
<eagles0513875> is konversation going to be included back into lucid
<Nitsuga> mpt, yeah I have that problem
<mpt> Nitsuga, where are you located?
<Nitsuga> mpt, argentina
<penguin42> mpt: I did see something about the Beeb stopping some players
<mpt> penguin42, exactly, http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/02/24/iplayer_xbmc_adobe_swf_verification/
<mpt> Wondering whether it's related :-)
<penguin42> mpt: Yeh, I suspect it is
<histo> Does anyone know if you can do a command line install from the mini.iso?
<penguin42> histo: I'm not sure, if you are really desperate you could use debootstrap but that tends to produce some odd results
<histo> penguin42: just wondering before I burn it and waste a disc.  but i'll try
<penguin42> histo: Why do you want command line?
<histo> penguin42: juz i'm going to run flux and I don't want all the bloat.
<histo> penguin42: I'm thinking of just running debian testing
<penguin42> histo: I'd probably start with the alternate CD; don't forget you can always pull packages out
<histo> penguin42: yeah the minimal installation of ubuntu is twice the size of most distros
<histo> penguin42: just a command line install is something like 690+mb
<penguin42> histo: Yeh, well you have to have the bling right?
<histo> penguin42: I don't want any bling is the problem.
<penguin42> histo: Yeh, I'd start with the alternate CD, or xubuntu or the like.
<histo> One issue i see comming is getting wpa2 to work with out network-manager
<penguin42> ah I don't know enough about wireless to help you on that
<histo> I thought there were problems with wpa2 and iwconfig if I remember correctly
<penguin42> histo: You might consider wicd instead, some people like it as an alternative to nm
<histo> penguin42: Yeah that's what i'm seeing.
<penguin42> histo: I'm using it now (although that's jus tbecause I installed xubuntu as well)
<penguin42> om26er: 524308 is being debated about whether it should move packages again :-)
<om26er> bug 524308
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 524308 in libdbusmenu "Application Indicator doesn't process menu changes (e.g. checkboxes)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524308
<om26er> yes
<om26er> penguin42, its moving too much
<penguin42> om26er: In the end you would think it wouldn't matter since it is corraled to a bunch of related packages
<om26er> at last no body became the winner lol ;)
 * om26er notices latest UNE live cd is 734mb
<genii> !schedule > genii
<ubottu> genii, please see my private message
<om26er> how about /msg ubottu !schedule
<penguin42> om26er: There it does - now it's libdbusmenu :-)
<penguin42> g
<Nitsuga> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Lucid Lynx (10.04) release milestones can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<avirulence> hi all. Has anyone tried installing plug-ins in Eclipse on 10.04?
<Nitsuga> avirulence, i didn't tried, but what it your problem?
<avirulence> Nitsuga, they don't show up in Window-->Preferences... I tried PyDev and ADT and both install just fine, but the plug-ins just don't show up
<Nitsuga> avirulence, did you check the permissions?
<Nitsuga> that is a common cause of probems in any plugin of any application
<avirulence> Nitsuga, I installed them via Eclipse itself
<avirulence> shouldn't the permissions be right then?
<Nitsuga> yeas, they whould
<Nitsuga> should
<Adelante> hi all. what time 10.04 alpha 3 released?
<Nitsuga> Adelante, it will release when the compilation finished
<Nitsuga> nobody knows that
<Nitsuga> as a reference: most buntu releases are finished about 7pm
<Nitsuga> it may take more or less
<Adelante> by schedule will realese 25th. what time?
<Adelante> Nitsuga : 7pm PST or what time zone?
<Nitsuga> Adelante, think about 6 pm (utc)
<Adelante> great. will wait
<genii> Adelante: GMT
<high-rez> It appears my latest lucid update pushed me towards nouveau.  I installed the firmware, but I'm not sure which package contains nouveau_dri.so ?
<Nitsuga> high-rez, dlocate can tell you
<Nitsuga> just run dlocate filename or dlocat /path/to/file
<Nitsuga> just run dlocate filename or dlocate /path/to/file
<high-rez> Interesting.
<high-rez> Installing.
<high-rez> It returned nothing ;)
<Nitsuga> you can also do that with dpkg /S but it is not as fast, reliable and organized as dlocate
<Nitsuga> dpkg -S
<Nitsuga> high-rez, so you don't have that file
<Nitsuga> try usind a dash instead of a n underscode high-rez
<jpds> high-rez: apt-file search nouveau_dri.so
<high-rez> Right, I don't have the file.
<high-rez> I'm trying to figure out which package actually has it.
<jpds> high-rez: apt-file will tell you.
<jpds> !apt-file
<ubottu> apt-file is a program that can tell you which package(s) contain(s) a given filename. To install it and generate the database it needs, run "sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update"
<Nitsuga> jpds, dlocate is faster :)
<high-rez> lets see if dlocate works out for me ;)
<Nitsuga> i've tried apt-file
<high-rez> Pfft apt-file search didn't return anything.
<Nitsuga> high-rez, you see? dlocate ftw! ;)
<high-rez> Nutsuga: Neither provided any results.
<high-rez> So they were both equally worthless for me.  :)
<Pici> Nitsuga: will dlocate look in packages that you don't have installed?
<Nitsuga> Pici, no
<Pici> Nitsuga: apt-file will ;)
<Nitsuga> Pici, apt-file does?
<Nitsuga> ohhh
<Nitsuga> so it is slower because of THAT
<alex_mayorga> Please get 2.6.33 then?
<alex_mayorga> err.. would we get 2.6.33 then?
<Pici> Er... probably not.
<jcole> is there a way to have the "guest" session start in an xnest?
<alex_mayorga> Pici: :(
<alex_mayorga> what are your picks to hold bank account numbers, SSNs and such on Ubuntu?
<jcole> alex_mayorga: seahorse
<robin0800> Nitsuga: google chrome can already do what you are suggesting mozilla do
<alex_mayorga> jcole: thanks
<alex_mayorga> anyone else?
<jcole> alex_mayorga: there is also revelation
<alex_mayorga> jcole: is that bundled?
<Nitsuga> robin0800, but the part of a BIG logo isn't in chrome
<jcole> alex_mayorga: yes
<alex_mayorga> jcole: unde "Applications"? I don't see it
<Nitsuga> the big logo is for people to say "I use firefox" or "My web browser is firefox" instead of saying "Web browser? I think google"
<jcole> alex_mayorga: Apps->Accessoried->Passwords
<jcole> Accessories*
<robin0800> Who needs a big logo when you can have 8 different sites
<alex_mayorga> jcole, see it now, thanks
<robin0800> Nitsuga: What I realy like is the addres bar is also the search bar
<histo> anyone been able to run lucid ona a virtual machine. I just created one with a command line install and it won't boot.
<histo> also how do you bring up the grub menu now that it times otu?
<genii> histo: hold shift key down now instead of esc keyfor grub menu
 * Pici wonders if everyone's keyboard is broken
<histo> K can get in recovery mode now to figure out wth is going on with nomral boot
<histo> looks like there is all kinds of memory issues in syslog
<histo> Is there a way to disable acpi?
<genii> kernel option of noacpi  or acpi=off
<histo> genii: how do I add that option?
<histo> genii: I think I got it we'll see if it works
<histo> nope reinstalling
<BUGabundo> so we lost DHCP cliente??
<douglasawh-work> are this update servers getting slammed? I'm trying to get like 200MB and it's taking like 4 hours
<jpds> douglasawh-work: Yes.
<BUGabundo> bRoas
<douglasawh-work> did something get released today?
<jpds> douglasawh-work: Pick a mirror from https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<BUGabundo> douglasawh choose a mirror
<jpds> douglasawh-work: Yes..
<BUGabundo> douglasawh alpha 3
<jpds> BUGabundo: No.
<BUGabundo> ehe
<BUGabundo> jk
<jpds> OOo security update.
<BUGabundo> I'm more worried about the no DHCP!
<BUGabundo> :(
<douglasawh-work> jpds: a security update causes the servers to get slammed? that sounds odd
<jpds> douglasawh-work: 72MB download for almost every single Ubuntu user?
<douglasawh-work> oh, I meant did +1 stuff get released
<douglasawh-work> but, I guess they are on the same servers
<jpds> douglasawh-work: You dedice: http://www.acc.umu.se/technical/statistics/ftp/monitordata/
<jpds> decide*
<douglasawh-work> I was asking about what BUGabundo responded
<BUGabundo> crimsun: not sure this goes by you, but the new sound indicator lost the ability to use mouse scroll, to change over the indicator
 * BUGabundo filing a bug
<Nitsuga> BUGabundo, mine works O_o
<BUGabundo> Nitsuga: with it close? ie not expanded?
<diverse_izzue> a program i was using in karmic, xppaut, is not in the lucid repositories. is that on purpose or should i report a bug?
<Nitsuga> BUGabundo, yes, closed. btw, nice feature!
<BUGabundo> not for me
<Nitsuga> diverse_izzue, you can ask in #ubuntu-motu
<BUGabundo> need a 3rd opinion
<ubuntujenkins> What is the bug number BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> its not
<ubuntujenkins> it affects me
<BUGabundo> filling NOW if someone confirms
<BUGabundo> thanks
<ubuntujenkins> please ping me and I will tick affects me.
<BUGabundo> woot LP is fasttttt... NOT
<BUGabundo> ubuntujenkins: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-sound/+bug/527372
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 527372 in indicator-sound "sound indicator lost the ability to use mouse scroll" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> please confirm it
<BUGabundo> thanks
<ubuntujenkins> done :)
<BUGabundo> danka
 * penguin42 wonders how many packages that will go through
<diverse_izzue> on a machine with ATI R500 graphics and lucid, should i see a plymouth boot screen or is that not implemented yet?
<Nitsuga> BUGabundo, can I mark it as "No, it doesn't affect me" ?
<Nitsuga> or will you kill a kitten for that?
<Nitsuga> :P
<Nitsuga> diverse_izzue, you should see it (I tink)
<Nitsuga> plymouth is too experimental at this time
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> I can't mark it NO
<Nitsuga> I don't even know why hey included id
<BUGabundo> cause u never marked it as affects
<Nitsuga> all that I found with plymouth are bugs, bugs and more and more bugs
<Nitsuga> BUGabundo, I can mark
<diverse_izzue> it seems to work fine for redhat, so it's not well integrated
<Nitsuga> BUGabundo, now the "This bug affects x people, does this bug affect you" question became " This bug affects 1 person, but not you"
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> should be two! where did ubuntujenkins go ?
<ubuntujenkins> The bug does effect me and one other person
<Nitsuga> BUGabundo,  This bug affects 2 people, but not you   Edit
<diverse_izzue> another thing. my brightness control using g-p-m is broken (also no notification bubble). known bug?
<zniavre> over the icon itself or inside the popupwindow ?
<diverse_izzue> zniavre, are you talking to me?
<Nitsuga> zniavre, did you notice that the enter-crash issue disappeared?
<zniavre> diverse_izzue,  sorry no
<zniavre> Nitsuga, no,  last boot it crashed
<Nitsuga> zniavre, strange. It works for me
<Nitsuga> zniavre, I can't take the crashdump because of that
<zniavre> let me try again   (just updated ... few package)
<Nitsuga> zniavre, you'll have to file the bug. I can't file a bug that doesn't affects me
<Zorael> On a current daily live build of lucid, is nv or nouveau the default driver for Nvidia cards?
<Nitsuga> Zorael, nv for now
<Nitsuga> Zorael, nouveau will be used in the final release
<zniavre> Nitsuga, it just crashed
<Zorael> Nitsuga: All right, thanks
<Nitsuga> zniavre, let me check it again
 * Nitsuga rebooting
<zniavre> :o)
<Nitsuga> ok, let's try it...
<Nitsuga> 3.. 2.. 1..
<Nitsuga> worked
<Nitsuga> no crash
<Nitsuga> zniavre, ↑
<zniavre> for me it crashes at gdm stage
<Nitsuga> zniavre, I have autologin
<Nitsuga> zniavre, so I entered xchat, and typed ok, let's try it
<zniavre> gdm>log/pass>enter |crash |gdm>log/pass>enter ,it works
<Nitsuga> it would crash with the enter
<Nitsuga> but it didin't
<zniavre> do you think it's gfx driver related ?
<Nitsuga> zniavre, the crash is on the press of the enter key
<Nitsuga> zniavre, i'm really sure that it is plymouth related
<zniavre> ok
<Nitsuga> becaus before the crash (test it) the ttys are frozen
<zniavre> im scared to uninstall plymouth
<Nitsuga> zniavre, it is completely safe
<Nitsuga> zniavre, I did that to fix the problem
<Nitsuga> uninstall plymouth -> no crash
<ActionParsnip> Hey guys, what time is the release due?
<Nitsuga> reinstall plymouth --> still no srash
<zniavre> i trust you but for me boot sequence is scarry
<Nitsuga> but in the middle there was a xorg update
<Nitsuga> ActionParsnip, tomorrow 25
<zniavre> a ok understand
<zniavre> let me try
<ActionParsnip> Just remove plymouth if its causing issues
<zniavre> via synaptic of course?
<Nitsuga> zniavre, you can use synaptic or aptitude
<ActionParsnip> Nitsuga: yes I know its tomorrow but what time?
<Nitsuga> ActionParsnip, nobody knows
<Nitsuga> it will be published when it finishes compiling
<Nitsuga> expect that about 6pm/UTC
<ActionParsnip> Nitsuga: thanks :)
<Nitsuga> ActionParsnip, expect that about 6pm/UTC
<Nitsuga> no problem
<ActionParsnip> I'll grab the torrent the day after that ;). Good times
<zniavre> Nitsuga,  i tried to remove --purge plymouth > it started nicely (with warnings messages at boot)
<zniavre> i reinstaled plymouth and it makes the enter bug again
<Nitsuga> zniavre, so you will have to file a bug report
<zniavre> you should be right thinking plymouth is guilty
<Nitsuga> now you have extra data: removing plymouth solves the issue
<zniavre> there is not already filed ?
<Nitsuga> zniavre, so the complete bug title would be: X crashes when the enter key is pressed under hardware that doesn't support KMS
<Nitsuga> zniavre, that would be strage
<Nitsuga> search for it
<Nitsuga> i should be filed
<yofel> bug 516412 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 516412 in plymouth "Pressing <Enter> causes X to freeze" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/516412
<yofel> zniavre: ^^^
<zniavre> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/522692
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 522692 in plymouth "Pressing <Enter> key causes gdm to restart on VGA16FB system" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<zniavre> this one too but i do not know what VGA16FB is
<yofel> the default vga frambuffer modules afaik
<yofel> *framebuffer
<yofel> *module
<yofel> argh, I should get some sleep I guess -.-
<zniavre> how can i know if im using this?
<Nitsuga> zniavre, you are not
<Nitsuga> zniavre, aren't you using nvidia's ¿
<Nitsuga> ?
<zniavre> yes i do
<arand> !info virtualbox-ose
<ubottu> virtualbox-ose (source: virtualbox-ose): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.2-dfsg-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 6417 kB, installed size 24900 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 lpia all)
<Nitsuga> zniavre, i think this is the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/516412
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 516412 in plymouth "Pressing <Enter> causes X to freeze" [High,Fix released]
<zniavre> im reading this looooong thread
<arand> Would anyone here care to confirm if Bug #510571 exists in the current lucid version of virtualbox?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 510571 in virtualbox-ose "-11 & later kernels won't boot with acpi, -10 works, Lucid" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/510571
<arand> virtualbox-ose, more specifically..
<jcole> is there an irc room for the ubiquity ubuntu installer
<Nitsuga> jcole, here is right to ask
<Nitsuga> !ask | jcole
<ubottu> jcole: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<arand> jcole: #ubuntu-installer handles that, if you want devs.
<jcole> ive remastered an ubuntu install cd and noticed the sources.list mirrors after the install are not the same as on my livecd... does the ubuntu installer get the values from debconf?
<Nitsuga> jcole, it gets the values fron the location information you provide in the second step of the installer
<BluesKaj-Laptop> jcole, your sources.list is determined by the location you enterd during the install
<Nitsuga> if you want to add a custom repo si better to master a file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Nitsuga> *it's
<BluesKaj-Laptop> jcole, , hence the difference between the live cd and the install
<jcole> Nitsuga/BluesKaj-Laptop: im looking to select the mirror, not add new sources... cjwatson help me, its stored here -> https://launchpad.net/bugs/39156
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 39156 in ubiquity "improve apt-setup customisation" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<kklimonda> hmm.. my empathy settings has disappeared..
<BluesKaj-Laptop> jcole, yes Im talking about the mirror as well , the location of your mirror is reflected in your sources.list (scuse the pun)
<BluesKaj-Laptop> jcole, you can change the server in your package manager
<jcole> BluesKaj-Laptop: i know, im remastering a livecd
<BluesKaj-Laptop> remastering?
<jcole> BluesKaj-Laptop: the sources.list on the livecd is modified
<BluesKaj-Laptop> why bother?
<jcole> BluesKaj-Laptop: but ubiquity does not carry over that file
<jcole> BluesKaj-Laptop: ubiquity runs apt-setup
<BluesKaj-Laptop> you can always change the sources'list mirror later
<jcole> BluesKaj-Laptop: its not for me, im creating an install cd for multiple people... i would rather automate it instead of explaining to each one how to change sources.list
<BluesKaj-Laptop> now he tells us ;0
<jcole> BluesKaj-Laptop: usually remastering is to distribute your own version to others
<Espen77> ls
<rayne_> question, 9.4 and 10.1 look like the are coming out close to each other... is there a difference in these 2 versions?
<crimsun> BUGabundo: no, that's not me
<BUGabundo> crimsun: I filed it
<BUGabundo> hope they look at it
<BUGabundo> very anoying
#ubuntu+1 2010-02-25
<penguin42> hmm I should try the Alpha3 isos in a KVM when it lands, previous ones haven't been too successful (especially the KDE and netbook)
 * penguin42 wonders why exaile (paused) is using an entire CPU
<histo> anyone elses wirelss going crazy now with recent updates?
<histo> my connection is bouncing between 0 and like 80%
<Andy80> hi... anyone of you uses daily builds of Gwibber?
<DanaG> grr, stupid indicator thingy... blacklists pidgin, for some reason.
<Hellmark[S10e]> anyone having issues with KDE just crashing, and X.org being forced into low graphics mode?
<Hellmark[S10e]> It only appears to be happening when using KDE
<kindofabuzz> why does the notification area fill up with vertical lines as time passes??
<Nitsuga> kindofabuzz, i don't have that issue
<Nitsuga> kindofabuzz, maybe some program in the notification area is causing trouble
<kindofabuzz> Nitsuga, i get them without anything in the notification area
<Steil> hey
<Steil> im having issues with CPUfreq scaling in UNR 9.10
<Nitsuga> Steil, maybe you can get more help in #ubuntu
<rww> Steil: 9.10 support is in #ubuntu, this channel is for 10.04 discussion and support.
<Steil> er
<Steil> 10.04 i meant
<Steil> sorry
<Steil> heh
<Steil> (what is the default cpu scaling daemon in 10.04?)
<Nitsuga> Steil, cpufreq? I think there isn't any
<Steil> hmmm
<Steil> okay
 * Steil hasnt used ubuntu since 6.10
<Nitsuga> Steil, any i think
<Nitsuga> cpufreqd isn't installed on my system
<Trewas> cpu frequency scaling is handled internally by kernel
<Steil> so does the kernel handle scaling on its own now?
<DSpair> Hi all, I need some assistance.
<DSpair> The LVM modules are not starting up early enough in the init process to mount my mirrored home directory under Lucid. How do I modify that?
<alex_mayorga> iS cAPS lOCK NUTS FOR EVERYONE?
<Nitsuga> alex_mayorga, what?
<alex_mayorga> I pressed Caps Lock once and now my keyboard inputs CAPS when the caps LED is off
<alex_mayorga> and lower case when the CAPS LED IS on
<alex_mayorga> basically Caps Lock key/LED are backwards
<alex_mayorga> really weird :)
<yofel> DSpair: maybe add them to the initrd?
<yofel> DSpair: add them to /etc/initramfs-tools/modules (I think) and then run update-initramfs
<Nitsuga> alex_mayorga, yeah, that's weird
<Steil> is there anyway to add applets to the panel in ubuntu netbook remix?
<Nitsuga> alex_mayorga, maybe swithching to  tty, pressing the caps lock, and going back to X solves that
<Nitsuga> that, or rebooting
<Nitsuga> i'm going
<Nitsuga> good bye!
<alex_mayorga> Nitsuga: can you try your caps lock on OOo Calc?
<alex_mayorga> I was on it when the problem started
<RAOF> Steil: No, there isn't. The top panel is probably too small to handle all the things we put in there *and* more.
<yofel> DSpair: that will help if it's a module issue. but if you actually need a service to be started for lvm then a 'start on' statement in the upstart scripts might be wrong
<Nitsuga> alex_mayorga, works
<Steil> RAOF: do you know of anything that'll put a notifcation area icon so i can monitor my cpu scaling?
<RAOF> Steil: Not off the top of my head, no.  There's a CPU docklet for Docky, but that's unlikely to be what you're after.
<alex_mayorga> Steil: right click on the top panel, "Add to Panel..." pick "CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor", Add
<alex_mayorga> that's on gnome
<Steil> alex_mayorga: Apparently you can't add applets to the panel in netbook remix
<rww> Stik: yes you can, there's just no space to do so by default
<rww> Stik: sorry, mistab
<rww> Steil: **
<alex_mayorga> Steil: sorry, I didn't know the netbook part
<Steil> rww: Do i need to do it through gconf then?
<rww> Steil: you could just move one of the other applets over. Moving the notification area left and using the space to the right of it works for me
<DanaG> I've found weird things happening when I use ibus: I end up with my notification-area getting wider and wider and wider and wider and wider and wider and wider, until it pushes my leftmost launchers ON TOP of my menus!
<Steil> rww: The applet is showing up as locked....and gconf-editor is complaining the key is unwritable when i try to unlock it
<xfact> anyone can tell me how to direct upgrade to Ubuntu Lucid alpha 3 from Karmic?
<xfact> hello?
<xfact> How to upgrade to Lucid from Karmic, may I know?
<rww> xfact: Press Alt-F2, type "update-manager -d" (without quotes), it should tell you that 10.04 is available
<nigelb> xfact: it is advised that you backup all important data
<bjsnider> DanaG, the new notification area in gnome-shell is a small bar across the bottom of the screen
<DanaG> hmm, I'm not speaking of gnome-shell, though.
<bjsnider> yes, but you can switch over to it
<DanaG> Interesting... so instead, I'll have a "small bar across the bottom of my screen" randomly leaking space.
<bjsnider> it's int he ricotz ppa
<xfact> Do you think Alpha 3 is enough stable for ordinary home works?
<rww> xfact: no
<DanaG> space usage fail: http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/Screenshot-gnomeshell.png
<xfact> DanaG, WoW! What is this, the screen is looking so smart!
<DanaG> That's gnome-shell last time I tried it.
<vivid> yep
<bjsnider> looks a bit different now
<DanaG> oh, and there's that weird blur on the text on "network..."
<vivid> looks exactly the same in karmic
<bjsnider> and obviously you should be using more than just one desktop
<DanaG> I'm used to using 4 desktops with compiz... ctrl-alt-arrow.
<bjsnider> vivid, the latest version, 2.29 is in ricotz ppa
<vivid> maybe, im partial to non-compositing wms
<DanaG> I stick with Compiz.
<DanaG> Nice animations (such as lamp), and nice Scale Windows thingy.
<DanaG> And a taskbar, imagine that!
<DanaG> =þ
<vivid> i dont care for animations
<vivid> give me a terminal and thats all it takes really
<DanaG> Now, those FLAMES things ARE stupid, I'll give you that.
<DanaG> Burning windows?  horribly horribly distracting.
<DanaG> Doesn't even look cool.
<bjsnider> what about the snow/water one?
<bjsnider> and the gears?
<DanaG> Eh, that's for when you WANT to be distracted.
<vivid> thats because you left out your snowflakes
<DanaG> =þ
<bjsnider> and the multiple plugins that do the same thing but have different names
<DanaG> Try using up, down, left, right arrows from the icon theme, instead of snowflake images.
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> It's like D-D-R (game). =þ
<DanaG> Word assocations for me: DDR = RAM.
<vivid> so when exactly is "alpha 3" out?
<Espen77> DDR = old germany :P
<Espen77> vivid: guessing within a day or so
<DanaG> Changelog for rfkill: Constification.
<DanaG> =þ
<vivid> yea the calendar says tomorrow, just curious though
<Espen77> vivid: it is just a roadmap with no guaraties
<vivid> exactly why im curious :o
<Espen77> DanaG: used shells a lot?
<DanaG> Shells?
<DanaG> Plural?
<Espen77> gnome-shell
<DanaG> No, I don't like it.
<DanaG> At least, I didn't like it the last 3 times I tried it.
<Espen77> I also tried it and prefer the way it is now
<Espen77> good lucid is sticking to old gnome and is lts.
<vivid> gnome-shell is nice because its more practical
<DanaG> I find it LESS practical.
<DanaG> And the animations annoy me to no end -- a minimize should NOT  feel exactly the same as a "close".
<vivid> really? you find snowflakes and wobbly windows practical?
<DanaG> No, I don't use snowflakes, and I have my wobbly relatively tame.
<DanaG> I don't go moving windows all the time, you know.
<DanaG> Compiz defaults can be stupid... but it can be nice once tweaked right.
<DanaG> That's the problem: it takes tweaking to get it nice.
<vivid> too much flash, not enough functionality
<DanaG> That's only true if you MAKE it so.
<DanaG> I could say the same about OS X and its dock.
<vivid> either way, it holds the same functionality metacity does
<vivid> and with compisiting, looks about the same too
<DanaG> Plus the scale thingy, and zoom.
<vivid> compositing*
<vivid> mac is just a bad interface
<DanaG> yeah.
<DanaG> heh, my dad got my mom a mac, and hates it every time he uses it... yet is too stubborn to let me put even win7 on the thing.
<Espen77> as long as i have tabbed terminal windows and firefox i dont care for much else, so i dont use much of the fx's
<vivid> me either, but thats why i like gnome-shell
<vivid> because it adds more than just pretty effects
<vivid> everything is one click
<DanaG> I find it adds LAAAAGH, last time I tried.
<DanaG> It takes me exactly one click to click the firefox launcher on my panel.
<DanaG> Takes 2 clicks to get there in gnome-shell.
<DanaG> Or a hover and a click.
<vivid> what if you want to browse your drive?
<Espen77> it was unstable and slow when i tried it to,
<DanaG> alt-f2, .
<DanaG> opens home dir.
<DanaG> yeah, just run "." in gnome run thingy.
<DanaG> or go places->drive_name (or whatever).
<vivid> or you could just hover and click the app you want
<DanaG> I'd be okay with gnome-shell if it, A, had a taskbar, and B, let me change the animations.
<vivid> or file, movie, song whatever
<vivid> yea not having a taskbar is strange
<DanaG> It totally breaks my ability to do anything, often.
<vivid> when like it when im doing work
<vivid> really easy to switch between the 20 apps i have scattered
<vivid> yet all easily viewable
<DanaG> I do same with compiz: mouse to lower-right corner.
<DanaG> hmm, I should try gnomesHell again, since you say it's changed recently.
<Espen77> good old alt-tab works to
<vivid> i would almost bet money that compiz wont be default for much longer : /
<DanaG> yeah, caps on purpose.
<vivid> its not the same as alt-tabbing between apps
<Espen77> lol...havent seen it written like that before
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> speaking of gnomes:
<DanaG> http://www.perpetualkid.com/mini-gnome-be-gone-gnomebearers.aspx
<DanaG> oh, here's my compiz profile: www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/Dana_Compiz.profile
<DanaG> There are some settings there for non-enabled plugins, from previous use.
<DanaG> super-tab is ring-switcher; I use it once in, oh, a blue moon or two.
<Espen77> there is a nice thing in xubuntu i think, move mouse into top left corner and get all windows on screen like an alt-tab thing....not sure it is in normal compiz
<vivid> i thought xfce used its own wm
<Espen77> ye, it is xfce thing
<DanaG> hmm, so is ricotz ppa also for lucid?
<vivid> i dunno, but i liked the older version better
<vivid> its a shame it has no configuration
<DanaG> hmm, new gnome-shell
<DanaG> hmm, new gnome shell has better animations, at least.
<Espen77> looking the same?
<DanaG> Namely, minimize is a "zoom", and close is just plain nothing.
<vivid> i dont like them :p
<DanaG> Try my compiz profile (export your settings first), and you'll see what I'm comparing gnome-shell to.
<vivid> screen flickers all over when i touch the calendar
<DanaG> hmm, the Activities thing is still horridly laggy, though.
<DanaG> Looks like about 3 or 4 FPS.
<DanaG> er, fine, maybe 8.
<vivid> this version seems more jerky to me
<vivid> but its not that slow
<DanaG> does it have a showfps option?
<Espen77> DanaG: have a big gpu?
<DanaG> what the heck?  I turn on sidebar and RIGHT-CLICK an app... and it LAUNCHES the app.
<DanaG> That's just as wrong as Apple making Enter RENAME things.
<skyjumper> Enter renames things?
<virtuald> danag: how do compiz affect power consumption? is it much?
<DanaG> In OS X, yes.
<skyjumper> when does it do that?
<DanaG> hmm, on Intel, there's about ZERO effect for me.
<DanaG> On Radeon... well, radeon PM is lacking anyway, for now.
<virtuald> :)
<DanaG> Especially with KMS.
<DanaG> 46 watts with KMS; 17 watts with fglrx.
<virtuald> yeah
<DanaG> Or so my battery says.
<virtuald> i only have intel in my netbook
<DanaG> okay, since right-click launches the app, how do I REMOVE an app from the sidebar?
<Espen77> DanaG: apt-get purge?
<DanaG> oh, even with sidebar enabled, I still have to go to Activities to have working right-click.
<DanaG> Argh, that Activities thing is still so unintuitive.
<DanaG> I expect it to be a menu.
<DanaG> It sure doesn't look like a button!
<Espen77> think you are supose to type, like in gnome-do
<DanaG> oh, and alt-f1 doesn't toggle.
<DanaG> does normal gnome toggle menus upon repeated alt-f1?
<Espen77> yes
<Espen77> alt-f1 activates menu
<DanaG> and alt-f1 again closes it?
<Espen77> esc to close
<Espen77> doing it twice have no effect
<DanaG> hm, ctrl-alt-arrow not working right away... also bugs me.
<DanaG> My compiz animations: open is dream, close is sidekick.  min/unmin is lamp. menu open/close is vacuum (like the mouse slurping up a noodle).
<DanaG> oh, and neither super-l or ctrl-alt-l lock the screen.
<Espen77> no padlock button on the keyboard? :P
<DanaG> nope.  shouldn't need one.
<DanaG> even win95 had super-l to lock.
<Espen77> ctrl-alt-del + enter
<DanaG> [3;7~
<DanaG> yay
<DanaG> re, that's on my other system.
<DanaG> er.
<DanaG> anyway, I'm still not impressed, but now it's less bad. =þ
<Espen77> hard to find the app's they are all in one group
<Espen77> have 2 terminals open you ned to do arrow down when alt-tab'ing
<Espen77> wtb taskbar in shell
<sagaci> alpha 3 - available yet?
<espen77> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/alpha3
<espen77> should show on that page when i do
<espen77> *it
<sagaci> ok i'll come back in a couple of hours
<Damascene> is Alpha 3 out?
<ZykoticK9> Damascene, it should show in Channel title or http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/alpha3 will be active
<Damascene> I've got an email on QA mail list from some one who clam to be using alpha 3
<Kubuntiac> Wow. Maybe we should all take a holiday and just download it from him ;-)
<Damascene> :D
<niekie> That's nothing, I'm using Ubuntu 16.10 here. It's marvelous ;D
<Damascene> you are form the future then :)
<niekie> No, I'm from the internet. :)
<niekie> :P
<Kubuntiac> The internet? That's near Russia, isn't it?
<Kubuntiac> Hey, does anyone know what the deal is with xf86-input-wacom on Kubuntu? Doesn't seem to be in the repo's yet it's in packages.ubuntu.com under main...
<Steil> hey so since the last round of updates, i've lost my battery from power manager....any ideas?
<greezmunkey> lo
<espen77> Damascene: maybe one of the iso testimages (http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/)
<Damascene> espen77, is there some issue with the link certificate
<espen77> Damascene: waiting for a3 is offissialy out. Havent tried those images
<espen77> Damascene: bether off spending the time praying that wacom input will work in a3 :P
<Damascene> lucid alpha have not been quite unstable to me
<Damascene> if I said it right
<espen77> it has been suprisingly stabile
<ZykoticK9> Damascene, you used a double-negative there, is is stable or unstable for you?
<Damascene> stable, bad english
<ZykoticK9> I've been running Alpha since beginning of the month - had my first hard lockup yesterday.  Others have not been so lucky.
<espen77> ZykoticK9: maybe depending on what hw u use, i have been running it sins begining of december and no problems at all, except for software-center
<ZykoticK9> espen77, certainly agree it's hardware that seems to have the most impact with stability on Lucid (same could probably be said for any OS mind you).  For Alpha software I find Lucid amazingly stable, I've certainly reported bugs but hey that's what Alpha/Beta software is for
<espen77> ZykoticK9: exactly
<arand> Would anyone here care to confirm if Bug #510571 exists in the current lucid version of virtualbox?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 510571 in virtualbox-ose "Lucid guest won't boot with acpi in virtualbox" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/510571
<SwedeMike> arand: I had the problem 1-2 weeks ago, anyway.
<arand> SwedeMike: this on Lucid?
<SwedeMike> but since I found out about it I've always booted with acpi=off so I don't know if it's still there.
<SwedeMike> this is in 10.04.
<arand> SwedeMike: Mind testing? I'm trying to figure out how much patching is to be done..
<SwedeMike> arand: the box is at home, I can test in 8 hours.
<arand> SwedeMike: Cheers, either ping me or comment on the bug ↑↑
<SwedeMike> sure, if I haven't responded in 10 hours, please remind me here.
<grndslm> dudez... i just tried installing 10.04 on an ssd with GPT and grub is having an issue with it
<grndslm> i selected /dev/sdb1 during install instead of both that and /dev/sdb.... so perhaps an error should come up when someone does that??  i mean, it still saw grub, but here's the "error: the symbl 'grub_term_outputs_disabled' not found.. Grub rescue >"
<grndslm> but this was recommended to me...
<grndslm> >>>  [09:45] <Jordan_U> grndslm, Yes, the Ubuntu installer should create a BIOS boot partition on GPT systems.
<Jordan_U> grndslm, That comment was referring to the error from grub-install. A BIOS boot partition would not have helped when you set grub to install only to a partition.
<grndslm> well... the new installer is whack... that's all i gotta say
<Jordan_U> grndslm, You also know I hope that this is *not* the place to report bugs if you actually want to see them fixed.
<grndslm> yea... i'm not a bug reporter
<grndslm> just hopin' somebody could figure out how to install it to the GPT or MBR or whatever...
<grndslm> so i wouldn't have to spend these few hours reinstalling all these tweaks again
<Jordan_U> grndslm, Why don't you file bug reports?
<grndslm> too complicated for an issue that will more than likely resolve itself
<Jordan_U> grndslm, It won't resolve itself without a bug report
<grndslm> well... i'll highly consider it after tonight
<grndslm> Jordan_U: soo... reinstall is my only choice, eh?
<Jordan_U> grndslm, I never said that.
<Jordan_U> grndslm, Unless you mean re-installing grub
<grndslm> Jordan_U: i already reinstalled grub with chroot
<Jordan_U> grndslm, And is grub now working?
<grndslm> NOT working
<Jordan_U> grndslm, Did you add --force to grub-install or create a BIOS boot partition?
<grndslm> Jordan_U: --force not create the BIOS boot partition
<grndslm> i'm not sure what that is
<Jordan_U> grndslm, What happens now when you try to boot?
<grndslm> Jordan_U: same thing.... "error: the hsymbol 'grub_term_outputs_disabled' not found... Grub rescue >'
<grndslm> *symbol
<Jordan_U> grndslm, Are you sure that you are booting from the drive you installed grub to?
<grndslm> Jordan_U: i must be... it's been sdb the whole time
<grndslm> i've checked that it's the 60gb everytime
<Jordan_U> grndslm, How have you checked?
<grndslm> df -Th most of the time
<Jordan_U> grndslm, I mean the boot order in the BIOS.
<grndslm> been sdb everytime, afaik  :-/
<espen77> what is on your sda?
<grndslm> vista
<espen77> still bootable?
<grndslm> gpt on sdb
<Jordan_U> grndslm, You may have installed grub to the correct drive but I am pretty sure that is not the one you are currently booting from.
<grndslm> espen77:  no... i get that error above about the symbol not being found
<espen77> for vista to?
<grndslm> Jordan_U: if i remove the cable from the vista drive, do you think it'd work?
<Jordan_U> grndslm, Yes
<grndslm> nice... i'll try
<grndslm> there's a bug in the installer!!  with grub & gpt partitions...
<grndslm> i selected /dev/sdb1 (NOT /dev/sdb as well)... and now i'm having all kindsa problems
<grndslm> it even wrote over a vista drive i also had setup as /dev/sda1, WHEN IT WASN'T SELECTED!!!
<gnomefreak> you cant really compress mp3 can you (change size of dir) right?
<pa> i
<pa> hi
<pa> when was lucid alpha3 supposed to be out?
<pa> wasnt it today?
<JoshuaL> pa, if it was today it can still be released, think of the timezones :P
<pa> yes i know, but when then?
<xguru> pa: ubuntu doesn't give a specific time zone, or a specific time
<xguru> so it will be out "sometime" today.  Depending on your timezone it could be early tomorrow
<pa> i see..
<DSpair> Good morning all.
<DSpair> I'm having an issue with LVM2 on my Lucid desktop and I'm hoping someone here might be able to help me out.
<DSpair> When booting Lucid, I kep getting a screen which reads "Waiting for /home [SM]". The "/home" filesystem on my computer is an LVM2 volume, and I am assuming that it is failing because the device mapper is not starting in time for it to mount .
<DSpair> How can I get the file system mounter to wait for the device mapper before trying to mount /home?
<theadmin> Will gnome-shell be made the default in 10.04?
<sanderqd> theadmin: no
<theadmin> sanderqd: Well... too bad. Thanks
<nizuri> does anyone have any idea what causes aptitude to give me a this error when I try to update? *** glibc detected *** aptitude: double free or corruption (!prev): 0x0a18f650 *** (http://pastebin.com/QW6wqG3K)
<Ian_Corne> 64bit?
<nizuri> no
<gnomefreak> nizuri: in Lucid?
<gnomefreak> nizuri: http://paste.ubuntu.com/383688/
<gnomefreak> need an idea on what command you are using
<nizuri>  gnomefreak yes, lucid server
<nizuri> gnomefreak:  sudo aptitude update
 * gnomefreak running atm
<gnomefreak> nizuri: i can not reproduce your bug. pleae file a bug on it that way someone can look at it. unless mvo_ is here but i get this feeling he is gone for the day
<nizuri> gnomefreak: ok, i'll do that. thank you
<gnomefreak> nizuri: np
<mvo_> nizuri: out of curiosity, if you downgrade to https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/i386/aptitude/0.4.11.11-1ubuntu8 (previous lucid version) - does that help (I assume you run lucid)
<mvo_> (http://launchpadlibrarian.net/37134135/aptitude_0.4.11.11-1ubuntu8_i386.deb)
<gnomefreak> sorry thought you were gone for the day
<nizuri> i'll gitve it a try
<gnomefreak> W: The "upgrade" command is deprecated; use "safe-upgrade" instead. :(
<lucidanxiety> hey, is alpha 3 coming out today or what?
<nizuri> gnomefreak, mvo_ : that fixed it.
<mvo_> nizuri: can you please file a bug and mention that then?
<mvo_> nizuri: I think I know what the problem is
<mvo_> nizuri: (make sure to mention its a regression compared to -8 )
<mvo_> hey gnomefreak
<nizuri> mvo_: yep, i'll add that. thanks to both of you
<avi_> lucidanxiety: hey, is alpha 3 coming out today or what?
<mvo_> nizuri: thank you! and give me the bugnumber please once its there, I will target it then
<eagles0513875> :) hey guys
<avi_> hey
<eagles0513875> are there any updates for amarok in the pipline as it seems to be missing stop fastforward rewind buttons
<gnomefreak> hi mvo_
<nizuri> mvo_: I added it to this bugreport, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptitude/+bug/515525
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 515525 in aptitude "aptitude assert failure: *** glibc detected *** aptitude: double free or corruption (!prev): 0x08f9d658 ***" [Medium,Triaged]
<mvo_> thanks nizuri
<nizuri> np
<BluesKaj> howdy
<gnomefreak> hi
<BluesKaj> hi gnomefreak , what's up ?
<gnomefreak> not much just been busy.
<hggdh> why would virtualBox state I have an i686 when I have a AMD64 running x86_64?
<Machtin> hi
<crazeej> GUYS!!  i've got a bug report!!
<crazeej> i installed lucid on my new 60gb ssd...   had vista already installed on a 140gb hdd...
<crazeej> everything booted fine after install... but whenever i upgraded the grub-pc package, it kept giving me an error every boot thereafter:  "the symbol 'grub_term_outputs_disabled' not found... Grub rescue >"
 * gnomefreak wonders what the issue is
<gnomefreak> ah
<crazeej> the solution was to "sudo parted /dev/sdb set 1 bios_grub on"
<gnomefreak> crazeej: i have never seen that before
<gnomefreak> crazeej: maybe file a bug report
<crazeej> i'm thinking that bios boot partition thingy should've been automatic
<crazeej> gnomefreak, yea, i don't know the best way to do that
<crazeej> file it under grub?  under parted?
<crazeej> on launchpad?
<gnomefreak> crazeej: in terminal type ubuntu-bug grub-pc
<gnomefreak> and follow the questions
<crazeej> nice... much easier than i thought... would've been filing bug reports for years if i knew it was this easy!!
<crazeej> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/527833
<ubottu> Error: This bug is private
<crazeej> private!?
<gnomefreak> crazeej: yes personal info. it will be marked differently once someone checks it
<eagles0513875> hey guys
<gnomefreak> hi eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: im having an issue with amarok actually it seems like there is an issues with some playback buttons missing
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: yes known already. someone else asked about it as well. dont know when it will get fixed. suggest filing a bug report so the devs know
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: would you recommend i compile from git source and package a newer package?
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: you can try if you like but its alot of work from something that may not be fixed upstream
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: would be a good start to learn packaging i think
<gnomefreak> yeah it can
<gnomefreak> not sure what level of ease armork is
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: ok. another question i backedup my bzr ssh key  what do i need to do to reassociate that with my lp account just copy the .ssh folder to my home folder
<martijn81> hi, how far are we with the alpha3 version of kubuntu?
<pa> hi
<pa> any1 knows when today alpha3 isos will be released?
<martijn81> pa: i am after the same information..
<martijn81> dont know
<pa> hope not to late..
<martijn81> guess they will do it today
<eagles0513875> pa: are you already on lucid
<pa> i installed alpha2 3 days ago, but i suspect it has been hacked already
<pa> so i turned off the machine
<pa> and now im waiting for alpha3
<pa> since i have to reinstall anyways
<eagles0513875> pa: you can always reinstall alpha 2 and then run the updates
<kklimonda> pa: you can use the latest daily iso
<pa> ah
<pa> where are they?
<kklimonda> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<pa> i gues the iso from yuday is more or less the same as the iso for alpha3
<pa> whats the difference btw daily and daily-live?
<Nitsuga> pa, daily is an alternate cd
<pa> ok
<pa> thanks
<pa> one more (silly) question
<pa> on amd64 cpu, does the amd64 version run faster than the i386?
<pa> i guess it might have some compiler optimization
<Nitsuga> pa, yes, of course
<Nitsuga> on amd64 the kernel is completely free to use each core individually
<pa> aha..
<Nitsuga> also mathematical operations are twice as fast
<pa> then i know what to install :)
<robin0800> kklimonda: the daily's have still got yesterdays date on them i.e. they are not today's
<kklimonda> robin0800: but they are close enough
<eagles0513875> im on 64bit due to the amount of ram i have and its super quick
<histo> Hrm... found an interesting bug. Command line install boots tot he splash screen on tty7 not tt1
<pa> mmh
<histo> pa: you may see some bennefits with 64bit but there is not reason NOT to install it.
<histo> pa: everything works with it flash etc... there are no more of the problems there were before.
<pa> doesnt look like that the video works much with the amd64 daily
<pa> lets wait until X loads
<pa> ok
<pa> looks like x works
<histo> pa: Everything should work with it just fine. The more people that use it the better it will get too.
<histo> pa: its becomming more and more the norm
<mezgani> hello
<histo> !hi | mezgani
<ubottu> mezgani: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu+1! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<mezgani> i have an hp laptop with broadcom wifi card
<histo> mezgani: k
<histo> mezgani: You need the firmware for your broadcomm card. Do you have a wired connection?
<mezgani> so i can not find bcm module, lsmod | grep -i bcm
<mezgani> yes
<histo> mezgani: System > Admin > Hardware drivers
<mezgani> i've installed b43-fwcutter
<histo> mezgani: then you should be good to go if b43 downloaed the firmware
<mezgani> aha so in Hardware drivers, i've Broadcom STA wireless driver
<histo> mezgani: maybe check if hte module is blacklisted
<histo> mezgani: activate it in there it will take care of it for you.
<mezgani> right
<mezgani> and it was done by bcmwl-kernel-source
<histo> mezgani: yeah thats the other package you need. Is it working now/
<mezgani> bcm43xx not found, after modprobe
<mezgani> i've load all these b43,sbb, b43legacy
<mezgani> but i can not for bcm43xx
<histo> mezgani: you shouldnb't have to load them. Just activate it in hardware drivers will take care of everything.
<histo> !broadcomm | mezgani
<histo> !broadcom | mezgani
<ubottu> mezgani: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<mezgani> histo, hardware drivers said that the driver is activated and currently in use
<mezgani> thanks ubottu
<histo> !bot | mezgani
<ubottu> mezgani: Hi! I'm #ubuntu+1's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<histo> mezgani: ubottu is a bot I just had it send you info on broadcomm
<mezgani> yep, nice job i see
<mezgani> !libusb |mezgani
<mezgani> !libusb | mezgani
<mezgani> mmm, see the /var/log/jockey.log
<mezgani> and in file i got DEBUG: BroadcomWLHandler enabled(): kmod enabled, bcm43xx: enabled, b43: enabled, b43legacy: enabled
<eagles0513875> hey guys what is the name of the widget where kmix loads into and other icons cuz i accidentally closed out of that
<apsdjgh> When will the bluetooth applet be merged into the indicator applet?
<om26er> hey ubottu is alpha 3 out yet?
<apsdjgh> !alpha3
<om26er> ubottu, you there?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<martijn81> apsdjgh: it will be today i guess
<apsdjgh> martijn81: Not everything will be integrated, though. :(
<robin0800> apsdjgh: or tomorow depending on your location
<apsdjgh> martijn81: nm-applet and liferea won't be. :(
<martijn81> yeah, but that is only if you use gnome
<apsdjgh> Liferea doesn't even have a monochrome icon. :(
<om26er> apsdjgh, report a bug. I reported and transmission got monochrome the next day ;)
<apsdjgh> I find that Docky takes up too much room and some of my windows can't fit on my Eee PC's screen. :(
<eagles0513875> hey guys what is the name of the widget where u see kmix and other programs on the task bar
<apsdjgh> om26er: Are you frustrated with the lack of a simple yet powerful image editor for the Linux desktop?
<om26er> apsdjgh, I dont edit image usually
<apsdjgh> om26er: But sometimes you need to make some simple annotations to an image, crop it, add some captions, change the background colour or something?
<apsdjgh> And find GIMP to complex?
<om26er> apsdjgh, it is too complex
<apsdjgh> om26er: Wouldn't you love it if the there was a Paint.Net-like program for Gnome?
<martijn81> there is krita for kde
<apsdjgh> KDE sucks
<om26er> yeah
<martijn81> yeah, in know we do not all use that
<apsdjgh> om26er: I came across the perfect little find a couple of days ago.
<Machtin> i guess i can read it in the topic, as soon as alpha 3 is out?
<apsdjgh> om26er: Check this out: http://pinta-project.com/
<om26er> apsdjgh, and that would be?
<om26er> apsdjgh, I have pinta's source code in my computer atm
<apsdjgh> Arghhh my Netbook screen is too small. :(
<apsdjgh> om26er: Do you like it? I do. :)
<om26er> apsdjgh, I was not successful to build it. and did not install that .deb file
 * om26er downloads pinta
<apsdjgh> om26er: Why don't you install the .deb then?
<om26er> apsdjgh, now I am
<apsdjgh> om26er: It's amazing what he's done in such a short amount of time.
<eagles0513875> apsdjgh:  there is gimp for that btw
<eagles0513875> and any of u guys know the name of the widget where all programs like kopete and kmix show up on is called
<apsdjgh> eagles0513875: GIMP is too complex for most users' basic needs.
<eagles0513875> how so. btw u have any idea of my question
<apsdjgh> eagles0513875: Sorry, I haven't used KDE for over a year now.
<apsdjgh> eagles0513875: GIMP has too many functions and stuff.
<eagles0513875> apsdjgh: gimp = oss alternative to photoshop
<apsdjgh> eagles0513875: Put GIMP in front of any new user and they won't have a clue what to do. Pinta and Paint.NET is less of a learning curve.
<apsdjgh> eagles0513875: Photoshop is too complex for most users' basic needs, too.
<apsdjgh> eagles0513875: Most people aren't professional graphics designers.
<eagles0513875> ya
<apsdjgh> I'm going to replace OpenOffice writer with Abiword on my systems now.
<apsdjgh> Stupid OpenOffice isn't GTK.
<BluesKaj> there are less complex photoshop versions
 * om26er is now a fan of pinta
<BluesKaj> only 300bucks a pop
<martijn81> wow, not that cheap
<avi_> is lucid lynx coming today or what?
<BluesKaj> martijn81, photoshop that is
<martijn81> okok
<BluesKaj> avi_, alpha 3 is
<avi_> thats what I meant.
<apsdjgh> om26er: Yeah, it's good. :)
<avi_> well,it isn't availible YET.
<avi_> is it expected to be delayed?
<robin0800> avi probably what
<eagles0513875> apsdjgh: oo.o is java based
<melkor> I'm curious what gnome and kernel are coming with lucid?
<eagles0513875> melkor: lucid is at 2.6.32 atm
<BluesKaj> who knows ...there were probs with the servers yestrday with OO upgrades so maybe the alpha3 release is somewhat delayed
<apsdjgh> eagles0513875: So?
<melkor> Is there any possibilit of gnome 3 getting into lucid?
<apsdjgh> melkor: It will be 2.6.32 and Gnome 2.30
<apsdjgh> melkor: No.
<eagles0513875> apsdjgh: reason its not gtk is the java motto write once run anywhere
<apsdjgh> eagles0513875: Then I won't use Java programs.
<apsdjgh> eagles0513875: I ditched Azureus and use Transmission now.
<avi_> question, is it all possible to upgrade karmic to the .32 kernel?
<apsdjgh> eagles0513875: I want a consistent look and feel.
<eagles0513875> i use utorrent with wine
<melkor> avi_ yes
<apsdjgh> avi_: OMG of course it is.
<avi_> forgive me, ubuntu noob.
<avi_> how?
<apsdjgh> eagles0513875: WTF why use Wine when there are plenty of good native clients?
<melkor> avi_: do you us the ppa?  http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<apsdjgh> avi_: Easiest way is to add the PPA.
<avi_> ah ok.
<eagles0513875> apsdjgh: havent found the right one yet
<avi_> i'll try that. thanks.
<histo> why would xinit not be installed with xserver-xorg
<eagles0513875> and as of right now im not fully on linux but dual booting with win 7 due to gaming atm :(
<apsdjgh> eagles0513875: If Transmission had a GUI a bit more like Deluge and Utorrent, it'd be perfect.
<melkor> avi_: I haven't added it, I just d/load the packages when their available.
<apsdjgh> eagles0513875: Have you tried Deluge? It's a lot like uTorrent.
<eagles0513875> no i havent
<eagles0513875> im not on linux 100% of the time
<eagles0513875> this is a development partition im setting up atm
<avi_> any reason I shouldn't upgrade to the very-latest kernel; 2.6.33?
<apsdjgh> avi_: Lots.
<avi_> The reason I want to upgrade is because I read that a driver issue i have been having is resolved with the kernel lucid uses.
<apsdjgh> avi_: Then use the Lucid kernel.
<melkor> avi_: .33 is a rc candidate .32 is the lucid kernel.
<avi_> okay, thanks, i'll install that.
<melkor> avi_: using the .deb to install makes it pretty save though.
<melkor> er safe.
<avi_> whats the difference between headerrsand image?
<histo> I have a command line system and I need to get sound working. Is there a meta package for sound. I'm setting up X with openbox
<avi_> headers and*
<pa> what is the ubuntu remote desktop?
<pa> is it a vnc?
<melkor> you need 3 files.  Headers are headers
<histo> pa: yes
<pa> ok
<histo> pa: vino
<pa> is it disabled by default?
<histo> pa: yes
<pa> why not using freenx by default?
<melkor> avi_: do you use c at all?
<histo> !best | pa
<ubottu> pa: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<pa> i see
<pa> however freenx is not even in the standard repo
<avi_> the language?
<pa> which appear strange to me
<histo> pa: freenx is not as popular as vnc
<pa> ok, perhaps, but why not having it in the universe/multiverse?
<melkor> avi_: yeah, in c you he header files,which expose the api to other applications.
<histo> pa: there is probably no package maintainer. Someone just needs to propose a deb and it would be in there.
<melkor> avi_: you need the two header files and the image file the source file isn't so import.
<pa> its in the launchpad
<avi_> right. what two header files?
<pa> or how it is called
<avi_> i see the image, and one header for x86
<pa> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<avi_> oooh
<avi_> wait
<avi_> nevermind.
<melkor> avi_: are you using 32 bit or 64bit
<histo> pa: yeah the wiki
<avi_> i see two,32.
<melkor> avi_: and there is one that is labelled 'all'
<apsdjgh> histo: I think BestBot is rigged to display sucky programs.
<avi_> yup, got it. any order i should install them in?
<melkor> avi_: I put them in their own directory and do dpkg -i *.deb
<melkor> I think there is an order though.
<avi_> okay. i
<avi_> i'm trying that.
<histo> What is the default sound system for 10.04?
<apsdjgh> histo: Pulseaudio
<histo> So alsa is not installed?
<apsdjgh> histo: It is.
<melkor> avi_ you can add the ppa to your repositories and then it will be in synaptic and you can install/update it automatically.
<apsdjgh> histo: I use it with Wine.
<histo> I'm so confused then. I need to get sound working on a command line install with X.  Trying to find the meta package or what needs to be installed
<sebsebseb> Hi
<histo> I've got X working
<histo> whattup sebsebseb
<histo> Just need to get sound working now
<sebsebseb> histo: Has Alpha 3 been released yet?
<histo> sebsebseb: don't thik so but www.ubuntu.com/testing
<histo> sebsebseb: I don't know when its do out were kernel .14 now.
<sebsebseb> it's meant to be coming out today 25th
<pa> what is the package for virtualbox in lucid?
<pa> virtualbox-ose?
<sebsebseb> yeah for the open source version
<avi_> someone above mentioned that the servers have been having some hiccups
<avi_> and that it might be a bit delayed.
<pa> sebsebseb, but the non opensource?
<histo> !info virtualbox
<ubottu> Package virtualbox does not exist in lucid
<sebsebseb> otherwise  go to http://www.virtualbox.org and get the other one, that has USB support unlike OSE
<histo> pa: you'll probably have to get it from virtualbox.org
<histo> sebsebseb: well then its out
<Daviey> !info virtualbox-ose
<ubottu> virtualbox-ose (source: virtualbox-ose): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.2-dfsg-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 6417 kB, installed size 24900 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 lpia all)
<pa> ah thanks
<pa> for the rest they are the same?
<sebsebseb> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<sebsebseb> and they should change the above factoid, both are free as in price
<histo> !non-free
<pa> but beside the usb support, they are more or less the same?
<histo> !nonfree
<sebsebseb> pa: yep
<ubottu> When we use the term 'non-free', we mean that it is not Open Source. Software that is not open source cannot be fixed or improved by anyone except the software authors -- which is not us :(
<pa> thanks :)
<pa> so i can try the ose
<pa> dont need usb atm
<histo> does ose have guest additions?
<sebsebseb> histo: I know what it means, but I didn't know their was a factoid
<kklimonda> histo: yes
<sebsebseb> that could be useful  when doing !virtualbox to do then do !nonfree instead of explaining stuff
<avi_> rebooted with new kernel, everything looks a-o-k.
<kklimonda> histo: the only two things that non-free version has are usb support and control of guest though rdp protocol
<histo> pa: that was it no rdp
<pa> ah oki
<avi_> oh dear
<avi_> looks like I can't use that new kernel after all.
<avi_> my wireless driver is black listed
<sebsebseb> histo: no Alpha 3 just yet
<sebsebseb> it seems
<Machtin> well, they have about 17 hours left, i'd say.
<sebsebseb> Machtin: They release in California time zone or something,  even though the main HQ is now in London, I think?
<Machtin> might be.. but they don't say the release date is from where the release location is.
<Machtin> i mean.. it is a world-wide project, in the end..
<sebsebseb> Machtin: sure, but it's still rather Amercian these days really,  American Engilsh instead of British English by default for example.  Software Center, not  Centre for example
<Machtin> i agree, but i think if they don't manage to release it earlier, they won't hesitate to use the time zone as an explaination :)
<histo> sebsebseb: well the updates are probably there.
<sebsebseb> histo: looked at the webpages a little while ago,  and nothing about alpha 3
<histo> So what should I install alsa-base or pulseaudio?
<histo> sebsebseb: yeah the web isn't up to date as the distro is.
<sebsebseb> histo: and no alpha 3 topic change here, but  I guess the webpages have to be up to date first, before that happens
<histo> sebsebseb: ask in #ubuntu-devs maybe there is a big update coming later but I doubt it.
<sebsebseb> histo: I guess it will be like last time or was that alpha 1 or both, well whatever.  Anyway where the webpages and such got updated,  in the night UK time
<sebsebseb> night not evening
<sebsebseb> early hours of morning
<histo> sebsebseb: yeah thats what i'm saying but the updates are probably already in the repos what i'm running now on my other box.
<histo> sebsebseb: then they have to build the iso's etc...
<sebsebseb> histo: yeah well I got ISO I think still here for alpha 2,  I had a vm didn't last that long something happended, same thing for alpha 1 or whatever.
<histo> sebsebseb: but if you are running a system now and keep it up to date its current.
<sebsebseb> histo: so I'll doa new vm, using the alpha 3 ISO
<Trewas> there has never been specified time when releases happen, if it is still Feb 25 _somewhere_ when they release alpha 3 then it is on time
<histo> sebsebseb: ahh yeah that you'll have to wait for them to hit.
<sebsebseb> histo: well I am not in a rush, but it looks like this is something, I will end up doing tonight, not this evening
<histo> sebsebseb: yeah if it was something you needed now you could install alpha 2 and upgrade it.
<sebsebseb> histo: nah just want to virtual machine test,  find out if I think 10.04 will be good enough for a lot of "average computer consumers"  who want things to "just work".  Find out if I think it will probably be good enough for them, or not.
<sebsebseb> histo: I am not that keen on Ubuntu myself these days, but I know it's still a good Windows alternative for loads of other people.
<histo> sebsebseb: its all i use on all my computers. The wife too. We got rid of windows ages ago.
<sebsebseb> histo: Well I am running another distro on here at the moment, had a few little issues with it, nothing major,  and likeing it much more than Ubuntu 9.10.  By the way going a little off topic now.
<pasdhfg> What does the input box in Indicator Applet Session do?
<pasdhfg> !indicator applet session
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<om26er> pasdhfg, post the message through gwibber to facebook, twitter etc
<bhuvi> the new ubuntu software center is much better than what was in ubuntu 9.10 but it can be little tweaked to still further improve the productivity,by simply swapping the more info and install buttons as it reduces the mouse movement for the user
<pasdhfg> om26er: I don't use microblogging.
<pasdhfg> om26er: How do I remove this annoying input box?
<om26er> pasdhfg, IDK
<om26er> pasdhfg, you can use gnome logout, shutdown applets ;)
<pasdhfg> om26er: Everything in the Indicator Applet Session is fine but the microblogging shite.
<DanaG> histo: how do you convince people to try Linux?  most people I know (parents, rather) are too stubborn to try anything different.
<pasdhfg> om26er: Microblogging is stupid and gives away personal information and is a waste of time.
<pasdhfg> DanaG: You don't.
<DanaG> Biggest windows-only things they use: Photoshop Elements, and Quicken.
<pasdhfg> DanaG: Who cares if they use Linux or not?
<Pici> pasdhfg: Please mind your language here.
<sebsebseb> pasdhfg: When I did alpha 2 and got updates for it,  I got the social thing on the right, which is even more editing to what was on the right before.   What I don't like is how they were linked.  So can't remove the social features, whilst keeping the other feature.
<sebsebseb> pasdhfg: (When I did alpha 2 as in bothered to install in a virtual machine,  I already tried from an ISO in Virtualbox the Live Session)
<DanaG> weird... stupid indicator thingy doesn't tie into pidgin.
<DanaG> For some reason, it BLACKLISTS pidgin.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-applet/+bug/480030
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 480030 in indicator-applet "Pidgin not shown in indicator-applet" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<pasdhfg> How do I remove all microblogging software from Ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> pasdhfg: Do you also mean the me menu?
<pasdhfg> sebsebseb: Yeah.
<sebsebseb> pasdhfg: Social features on panel, just right click and remove it
<sebsebseb> pasdhfg: Anything else just uninstall the program
<trism> pasdhfg: most of it is supposed to be handled by gwibber, so you could probably get rid of that if you wanted
<pasdhfg> sebsebseb: I just want to remove the microblogging stuff, not all the social stuff.
<pasdhfg> trism: So if I remove Gwibber, the microblogging stuff in the Me Menu will go?
<trism> pasdhfg: I have no idea what it will do to the me menu
<pasdhfg> Let's find out.
<pa> why does lucid open a port 8000 by default? what is that?
<pa> ah ok
<pa> it is nxaget
<pa> is not by default :)
<pasdhfg> Microblogging is stupid.
<sebsebseb> pasdhfg: Why do you think that?
<pasdhfg> The input box is still there. :(
<pasdhfg> sebsebseb: There's nothing useful about it.
<sebsebseb> pasdhfg: Facebook and Twitter and Myspace are all pretty stupid really, but that's what a lot of computer users, want to do these days.
<pasdhfg> sebsebseb: I use Facebook as an instant messaging protocol.
<pasdhfg> sebsebseb: But everything other than that is pretty stupid really.
<trism> pasdhfg: then you are microblogging
<pasdhfg> trism: IM is not microblogging
<sebsebseb> pasdhfg: Why?  Also their's a plugin for that for Pidgin. The Pidgin plugin will work in Empathy I think.
<pasdhfg> IRC is IM
<pasdhfg> sebsebseb: I use Facebook XMPP chat
<pasdhfg> The plugin is buggy and bad.
<sebsebseb> pasdhfg: yeah if I am to use Facebook,  i'll use it for the IM with the plugin useually,  the other stuff I don't really care about when it comes to Facebook.
<pasdhfg> sebsebseb: Except perving on fit girls. ;)
<pasdhfg> sebsebseb: I have disabled my wall and information and stuff. I just use Facebook IM to talk to my friends.
<ActionParsnip> How long til alpha3 please guys?
<trism> pasdhfg: my mistake, I don't use facebook didn't realize they had an xmpp server
<om26er> ActionParsnip, not too long I gues
<sebsebseb> pasdhfg: Yep IM and the rest of the Facebook stuff is a waste of time really.
<ActionParsnip> Sweet
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: probably will be out tonight UK time, not this evening
 * om26er thinks in an hour or two
<ActionParsnip> Sebsebseb: I'll grab it in the morning then, should be out then with some mad health
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: I can't remember which one it was alpha 1 or alpha 2, but it came out in the night.
<sebsebseb> maybe it was both
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: What you mean out then with some mad health?
<ActionParsnip> Sebsebseb: lots of folks to torrent off
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: oh right,  I tend to download the ISO's using FTP/HTTP
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: (infact have I ever bothered to use a torrent hrm,  maybe/probably once)
<ActionParsnip> Sebsebseb: strains the servers more. Torrents are groovy like that
<om26er> pasdhfg, you can use this tutorial to connect FB without a plugin http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/02/facebook-chat-in-pidgin-empathy-with-no.html
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: strains the servers more?  you mean the load on the FTP/HTTP server,  if loads get from that?
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: and then it can be quicker on torrents, since then people share with each other, and download the bits they need?  That's what you mean?
<om26er> pasdhfg, actually if you are using empathy 2.29.91 it has the option for facebook chat
<om26er> ActionParsnip, do you work for canonical?
<sebsebseb> om26er: Why do you think he does?
<om26er> sebsebseb, I have been seeing him at #ubuntu from the day I started ubuntu and he is real time active at ubuntu answers
<sebsebseb> om26er: #ubuntu answers?
<sebsebseb> om26er: I was rather active in their last year, but I so don't work for Canonical, just like he doesn't.
<om26er> sebsebseb, #ubuntu support channel and launchpad anwers
<sebsebseb> om26er: when I put #ubuntu answers I didn't want to do a #
<sebsebseb> om26er: I don't bother with Launchpad, last time I used it was to order some free CD's.
<sebsebseb> om26er: used as in was logged in to it, I have been on it when not logged in quite a few times
<jdahm> is 10.04 fairly usable atm?
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: I woudn't be suprised if you have some sort of tech job, but as far as I know you indeed don't work for Canonical?
<sebsebseb> jdahm: probably
<sebsebseb> jdahm: alpha 3 will be out a bit later on
<jdahm> as in... today?
<sebsebseb> yes
<sebsebseb> jdahm: last alpha so of course there will be bugs here and there
<jdahm> what is the ETA?
<sebsebseb> jdahm: even the betas will have bugs,  even the final will have bugs
<sebsebseb> ETA???
<jdahm> how many hours?
<seanbrystone> sebsebseb, sweet! i picked a good day to try Lynx :)
<Pici> jdahm: When its done.
<ActionParsnip> Om26er: just a user
<ActionParsnip> Sebsebseb: I'm a noc engineer
<jdahm> if I install alpha 2 and upgrade I'll be OK right?
<seanbrystone> how often do the alpha's change? alpha 1, alpha 2, etc
<sebsebseb> jdahm: probably yeah
<sebsebseb> jdahm: got an ISO for alpha 2 already?
<om26er> jdahm, or you download the daily build
<om26er> daily build would be better than alpha 2
<sebsebseb> seanbrystone: release scheduled is mentioned in the channel topic
<seanbrystone> kk
<ActionParsnip> Eta == estimated time of arrival
<sebsebseb> seanbrystone: /topic if you can't see it all on your client, and then you probably can
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: What's a noc enginer?
<exalt> alpha3 already released?
<sebsebseb> exalt: No not just  yet, but it will be later
<sebsebseb> on
<exalt> ok
<DanaG> hmm, xmpp facebook... can you say, plaintext passwords?
<ActionParsnip> Sebsebseb: we hide in the darkest corner and make sure everything is up and running like lan/wan and servers and services and take steps so the systems we manage have maximum availability
<sebsebseb> jdahm: Have you got a Lucid ISO yet?
<DanaG> In the clear... no ssl.
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: oh
<jdahm> sebsebseb: downloading the daily build right now
<pa> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<sebsebseb> jdahm: I woudn't bother with that
<sebsebseb> jdahm: if I was you
<sebsebseb> jdahm: and just wait untill alpha 3, and get that one
<seanbrystone> what timezone does Ubuntu use for releasing Alpha 3?
<sebsebseb> seanbrystone: GMT -8  I think
<sebsebseb> seanbrystone: California time
<seanbrystone> cool thats where im at :D
<exalt> what is the most frustrating bugs at,?
<exalt> atm
<pa> do you know whether its better to use also AMD64 os as guest on virtualbox, if i have amd64 host?
<seanbrystone> sebsebseb, so prolly midnight?
<sebsebseb> seanbrystone: You live in California?
<seanbrystone> yeah
<sebsebseb> seanbrystone: no not mid night
<sebsebseb> seanbrystone: California working hours
<seanbrystone> cool
<sebsebseb> seanbrystone: so probably before 5pm  your time
<seanbrystone> will the mirrors be really slow?
<sebsebseb> seanbrystone: probably not
<om26er> and now the date is 26 here
<sebsebseb> seanbrystone: not that many people will be downloading alpha 3 ISO
<sebsebseb> om26er: where's there?
<seanbrystone> yeah but they will be upgrading from 2
<om26er> here
<sebsebseb> om26er: well for alpha 2 or alpha 1,  I had to  get it in the night UK time, so it was 26th
<om26er> 12:01AM
<sebsebseb> sebsebseb: uh not 26th, but whatever the next day was for that one
<sebsebseb> seanbrystone: it's when final releases come out, that the mirrors will be packed for a day or two
<jdahm> I'm going to just stick to 9.10 I think
<jdahm> this is for a server-type application anyway
<sebsebseb> jdahm: don't do  development versions of next Ubuntu, for  some important computer task
<sebsebseb> seanbrystone: Got onto the release scheduled?
<seanbrystone> sebsebseb, yeah thanks :)
<sebsebseb> seanbrystone: np
<seanbrystone> just trying to decide if i should dl alpha 2 now and upgrade it today or just wait and dl alpha 3
<sebsebseb> seanbrystone: Do as in on a test machine or?
<pa> mmh
<pa> very strange
<seanbrystone> prolly using vmware
<sebsebseb> seanbrystone: Virtual machines :)
<sebsebseb> seanbrystone: Virtualbox for me
<pa> i read that virtualbox supports x86-64 guests
<pa> but i try to run the ubuntu CD on it
<sebsebseb> seanbrystone: I suggest just waiting for alpha 3,  I guess in the next three hours maybe
<pa> and it says that it detects an i686 cpu
<espen77> "http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/lucid/alpha-3/" was just created, but is still empty
<seanbrystone> i cant get virtualbox to get higher resolutions and installing the vbox additons are a pain on some distros, so i choose vmware
<ActionParsnip> Sebsebseb: may as well wait. Less downloading
<sebsebseb> seanbrystone:  what ActionParsnip put
<pa> i think i'll go with ubuntu 32
<ActionParsnip> Seanbrystone: did you setup an xorg.conf file?
<pa> seemingly virtualbox-osd doesnt work with amd64
<seanbrystone> good point on the waiting
<seanbrystone> ActionParsnip, i belive ubuntu stopped using xorg.conf?
<seanbrystone> or for other distros?
<ActionParsnip> Seanbrystone: it relys heavily on udeb
<ActionParsnip> Udev and hal
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: Lucid won't have HAL
<ActionParsnip> If you make an xorg.conf file it WILL be used
<seanbrystone> ah im not that good with linux to be fooling around with udev, hal or even xorg.conf lol
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: also  as far as I know no xorg.conf starting with Karmic
<ActionParsnip> Sebsebseb: funky
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: what's funky?
<ActionParsnip> Sebsebseb: true, doesn't stop you making one
<ActionParsnip> Sebsebseb: no hal
<penguin42> yeh making an xorg.conf definitely works in karmic, this <- machine has it
<pa> HUH
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: Plymouth for boot up in Lucid,  Fedora and Mandriva already have it
<pa> now it works with amd64
<pa> weird
<pa> i had to reset the vm
<ActionParsnip> Seanbrystone: there is a sample one xorg.conf file for 1024x768. You can easily modify it
<pa> oh
<pa> second time that doesnt work
<pa> ok i fgive up
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: funky in that context,  meant, oh right cool, oh right good?
<seanbrystone> ActionParsnip, lol easy for you
<sebsebseb> or above
<ActionParsnip> Sebsebseb: is plymouth some pretty bootsplash rubbish?
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: as for making an xorg.conf I already knew that could be done
<ActionParsnip> Seanbrystone: read the file, you'll see what I mean. Xorg.conf is very readable
<seanbrystone> yeah i have seen them before
<penguin42> ActionParsnip: Yes, but it seems to do a bit more than that, but I haven't figured out what
<seanbrystone> "Easy" for one person is hard for another
<ActionParsnip> Then that will be going then. Text bootup for me please
<ActionParsnip> Seanbrystone: if you can delete the characters "1024x768" and replace with a desired res, its easy
<seanbrystone> ive tried that lol
<seanbrystone> that doesnt do anything but give you a xorg error
<ActionParsnip> Seanbrystone: its a simple as literally telling it
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: It's the boot up that Fedora and Mandriva use, as already mentioned,  it's pretty, but not rubbish.
<penguin42> ActionParsnip: That assumes it is a resolution it knows about
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: It can be pretty, but it's not rubbish.
<penguin42> seanbrystone: What resolution are you trying to get and what is your setup?
<ActionParsnip> Yep plymouth will be removed from my lucid. Stupid eyecandy holding up the train
<seanbrystone> 1440x900 ATI graphics
<penguin42> seanbrystone: frglx or the open source driver?
<seanbrystone> i mean at boot up
<ActionParsnip> Sebsebseb: I don't even use desktop wallpaper dude
<seanbrystone> cant even get that far penguin42
<penguin42> oh boot up, I don't know how to tweak the boot
<penguin42> seanbrystone: Hypothetically if you could which would it be?
<seanbrystone> i have to use safe graphics mode every time to get past booting
 * penguin42 grumbles at monitor manufacturers for doing weird res
<seanbrystone> 1440x900
<seanbrystone> HP monitor
<seanbrystone> ATI graphics something like ATI 4530 HD (less than one year old computer)
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: It doesn't slow stuff down
<ActionParsnip> Sebsebseb; I like watching the boot too. Looks leet :)
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: It's also much better than that xsplash junk that Karmic has
<pa> sebsebseb, im trying to run lucid i386 daily on virtualbox in live mode (from CD) but seemingly it is stuck during loading..
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: you can do a text boot
<seanbrystone> ATI Radeon HD 4350 actually
<penguin42> sebsebseb: Actually, whether I like plymouth or not the one thing I do like is that there isn't wasted effort trying to do anoyher one
<ActionParsnip> Sebsebseb; yep uninstall all the slash guff and you got it
<ActionParsnip> Splash*
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: With Mandriva I can have a graphical plymouth boot or press enter for the text mode,  so I am hoping Lucid will have something similar to that.
<seanbrystone> whats the website that would list the new features of Lucid?
<Michalxo> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/alpha3 ?
<DanaG> pa: the thing with vbox and 64-bit is this:
<Michalxo> so when are they going to release A3?
<DanaG> On a system with 64-bit CPU running a 32-bit host OS... you can still run a 64-bit guest OS.
<DanaG> If CPU is 32-bit, it's no-go, though.
<DanaG> At least, I believe that's how it works.
<DanaG> And 64-bit host OS can always run 64-bit guest.  =þ
<penguin42> sebsebseb: You could try passing the kernel the parameter video=1440x900Ω60  (I've never tried it)
<om26er> yes its out
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: I think you will find that Lucid will be introducing quite a few features that you do not want
<pa> DanaG, now i have a 64 bit OS on a 64bit cpu
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: Have you tried a development version already?
<penguin42> note that Ω is really an at sign
<pa> but when i run lucid x86-64 on it, it says it finds only an i686 cpu
 * penguin42 grumbles at synergy
<pa> now i ran lucid i386
<pa> but it is stuck
<DanaG> Hmm, try changing "OS type" in VM properties.
<DanaG> The guest is what says it finds only 32-bit?
<pa> yes
<Adelante> and we have Alpha3 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/lucid/alpha-3/
<pa> ubuntu says that it finds an i686 cpu
<penguin42> pa: What is your real CPU (exactly)
<ActionParsnip> Sebsebseb: waiting for alpha3 dude
<pa> an athlon64x2
<Nitsuga> <ActionParsnip> Yep plymouth will be removed from my lucid. Stupid eyecandy holding up the train <-- is that true or you're just supposing?
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: well the social features that are already there
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: It will have the music store as well
<penguin42> sebsebseb: In ogg I assume?
<sebsebseb> penguin42: no doesn't seem so
<penguin42> sebsebseb: ?!
<sebsebseb> penguin42: MP3 and WMA for some music
<sebsebseb> penguin42: it seems
<sebsebseb> from what I read
<penguin42> sebsebseb: Oh that's pretty silly
<Nitsuga> <DanaG> On a system with 64-bit CPU running a 32-bit host OS... you can still run a 64-bit guest OS. <-- no that's not possib
<sebsebseb> penguin42: well the music companies dictate the file formats for this kind of thing
<DanaG> http://geekswithblogs.net/twickers/archive/2009/02/06/129243.aspx
<sebsebseb> record companies above
<sebsebseb> penguin42: it's something I won't be using
<penguin42> sebsebseb: I'm not sure that's actually true, but I suspect it's ajust a licensed rent-a-music store
<sebsebseb> penguin42: If I am going to buy music I would much rather buy a pshyical music album.
<Nitsuga> <pa> but when i run lucid x86-64 on it, it says it finds only an i686 cpu <-- so your cpu is not x86_64-capable
<ActionParsnip> Sebsebseb: not sure. Never used it
<DanaG> http://blogs.sun.com/fatbloke/entry/how_to_configure_a_64
<pa> Nitsuga, well, i have an ubuntu 64 installed on it
<pa> what do you think?
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: well it's more editing to the thing on the top right
<DanaG> if I were to buy music, I'd want a CD I could rip to FLAC.
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: and those social features are rather useless indeed, when no accounts are set up to use them
<Nitsuga> pa, you are talking about a vm!
<Nitsuga> just realized that :P
<DanaG> aah, "    Choosing the 64-bit version causes VirtualBox to create a vm which  uses the VT-x/AMD-V technology of the CPU, and uses IO APIC too. "
<penguin42> Nitsuga: Running 64bit guests is somewhat more complex than it should be; there are some VM systems that let you run 64bit guests on 64bit cpus running a 32bit base OS
<DanaG> so you have to tell it explicitly that you want a 64-bit guest.
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: what's annoying is when I updated alpha 2 in a vm.  I coudn't remove the social features, whilst keeping the other thing.   I was also annoyed when 9.04 had it's thing on the top right, with system and log out removed from system menu as a result. 8.10 had in the system menu and the thing on top right :)
<DanaG> Even if host is 64-bit, I believe you still have to tell it so.
<pa> DanaG, thanks for the link
<pa> maybe i have to enable VT something in the bios
<Nitsuga> penguin42, Virtualbox can't do that at the moment. Also those VM systems need a 64bit cpu with virtualization support, and not all 64-bit cpu have that
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: thing on top right,  fusa (fast user account switcher)  is ok in 9.10 I guess, an alright icon and yeah
<penguin42> Nitsuga: Yes
<penguin42> so given the Alpha3 CDs are there, I assume the repos are synced?
<Michalxo> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/alpha3 -- works
<sebsebseb> Michalxo: Is the ISO there yet?
<Nitsuga> penguin42, they do the "official" release when all the mirrors are synced
<Michalxo> seems like it
<penguin42> Nitsuga: Ah makes sense
<ActionParsnip> Sebsebseb: only one user dude.
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: same here for this computer
<Nitsuga> penguin42, http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/alpha3 <-- this wors, mirrors are synced
<penguin42> gogo apt!
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: as for the other computer which runs Karmic,  I will upgrade it to Lucid,   and then remove social "consumer" rubbish, in my little brothers account, since he is to young for those kind of features at the moment.
<ActionParsnip> Sebsebseb: I use cli to reboot/shutdown here. Saves me having to reach for mouse
<Michalxo> I hope torrents will work fast
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: My older brother might like those features though, since he uses Facebook, and I think Twitter sometimes as well.
<ActionParsnip> Sebsebseb: if the show fits :)
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: If th show fits???
<DanaG> heh, my parents are so stubborn; they'd never try Linux.
<ActionParsnip> Sebsebseb: mould the desktop to the user
<sebsebseb> DanaG: my parants are locked in to XP, but I was alloweed to put Ubuntu on the latest family computer
<DanaG> My dad got my mom an imac because supposedly they "just work" -- but that turned out not to be true.  And he hates it every time he has to use it to try to help my mom.
<DanaG> Yet, despite hating OS X, my dad won't let me put even win7 on the thing!
<sebsebseb> DanaG: my Dad might use it again at some stage,  but only if Windows mess's up on  there enough or something.
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: yeah so  icons back in gconf editor it will be yep
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: yep that's right,  system menu icions are gone and most of places
<Michalxo> download from torrents is dead :-((
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: and the thing to turn them back on graphically.  so  it's a gconf editor job now
<ActionParsnip> Sebsebseb: icons in gconf?
<ActionParsnip> Sebsebseb: not something I've used in a while dude.
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: icons  in the system menu,  and some of places.  that got removed in Karmic, but can easilly be turned back on graphically.   Lucid  it's gone and the thing to turn on graphically.  interfaces
<pa> perhaps i dont have these extension
<ActionParsnip> Sebsebseb: I don't use system menu, all apps launched from guake
<pa> so thats why i cant run 64bit OS
 * sebsebseb is still wondering if it's possible  to add back  shut down and log out to the system menu,  whilst keeping  Ubuntu's  top right junk, that certain users will like
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: what's quake?
<ActionParsnip> !info guake | sebsebseb
<ubottu> sebsebseb: guake (source: guake): A drop-down terminal for GNOME Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.0-4 (lucid), package size 117 kB, installed size 804 kB
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: something for launching apps using the terminal I guess, by the info
<Nitsuga> sebsebseb, is is like yakuake, but for gnome
<ActionParsnip> Sebsebseb: no, it is a terminal
<ActionParsnip> Sebsebseb: its like tilda or yakuake
<Nitsuga> sebsebseb, you press F12 and a temrinal drops down from the top of the screen
<Nitsuga> REALLY useful
<Nitsuga> you can hide it with F12
<Tux007> Cheers @lll
<sebsebseb> ok sounds like something I will try
<arand> SwedeMike: ping
<sebsebseb> yeah i'll try whatever that is
<Michalxo> tilda is bogging sometimes ;-(
<ActionParsnip> Sebsebseb: I use terminal to launch and manage apps instead off guis and menus
<Michalxo> guys, anyone knows about tint2?
<Tux007> Only one question: What is the alternate command to "top" in Mac OS X (SL)?? Does anyone knows?
<sebsebseb> penguin42: the music from the music store, will be yours to keep
<dende> someone know how to installa usb internet key tre
<sebsebseb> penguin42: and can download it three times
<sebsebseb> no DRM
<dende> someone know how to installa usb internet key tre?
<penguin42> sebsebseb: Most of it is non-DRM these days
<penguin42> sebsebseb: I've never actually bought any download music online, but I did get some from amazon when they were doing some free giveaway
<Nitsuga> sebsebseb, I just don't understand the "you-can-download-it-3-times" thing. If it doesn't have drm, you can carry it with you anyway
<penguin42> Nitsuga: If you lose it, you can redownload it
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<sebsebseb> penguin42: Nitsuga  http://popey.com/blog/2010/02/19/ubuntu-one-music-store-sneak-peek/
<Nitsuga> penguin42, yeah, the thing I don't understand is why just 3 times
<popey> \o/
<popey> it doesn't matter
<sebsebseb> popey: oh that high lights you?
<popey> the music downloads directly to your u1 folder
<penguin42> Nitsuga: Probably to stop someone giving there account to people so hundreds of people download it
<Nitsuga> for example Microsoft allows you to download a bought prouct as many times you want. And it does have DRM.
<Nitsuga> penguin42,       ↑
<popey> so you're unlikely to ever need to download more than once
<popey> given it's automagically synced to the cloud
<popey> http://popey.com/blog/2010/02/20/u1-music-store-store-music-in-u1/ <- see that one too
<sebsebseb> popey: Did the URL high light you?
<popey> yes
<Nitsuga> popey, penguin42, and because of that you can put it in publc folder and allow hundreds of people to downlaod it
<popey> you could
<popey> i woudln't recommend you do
<popey> but you could
<ActionParsnip> Popey: if you run a web facing ssh server you can have all the storage on your system accessible anywhere without u1
<popey> not sure what that has to do with it
<popey> you _could_ do a lot of things
<popey> average users will not
 * penguin42 is wondering if the intent is that you are *allowed* to download it onto 3 different machines
<ActionParsnip> Popey: u1 costs, your own fileserver is free and gives you control
<popey> u1 is free up to 2GB
<popey> and yes, you could store it on dropbox, your own server, whatever
<penguin42> anyway, all talk
<popey> I never said you couldn't
<SwedeMike> arand: good call, I had forgotten about it. will check now.
<arand> SwedeMike: Cheers
<popey> merely that the default for u1 music store is that it puts it in a folder that is automagically synced via u1 so the "only 3 downloads" is considerably less of an issue than it's made out to be
<ActionParsnip> Popey: you can have as much storage as you can cram into the server or mount fileshares to using ssh server. Makes 2gb look paltry
<popey> dude
<popey> why do you persist in telling me these things?
<popey> I am aware of what is technically possible on this planet
<ActionParsnip> I just think u1 is a lot overhyped
<popey> dont use it then
<popey> simples
<Nitsuga> ActionParsnip, yeah, dropbbox 50GB = 20 US dollars. VPS 1TB=100Dollars. Make the math
<ActionParsnip> I don't *funny noise the meerkat makes* ;)
<sebsebseb> Nitsuga: VPS???
<popey> sebsebseb: virtual private server
<sebsebseb> popey: oh ok ty
<ZykoticK9> So there seems to be about 50 more people in this channel then usual - everyone waiting for Alpha 3 eh?
<penguin42> hmm, I've just apt-get updated, may as well reboot and see if it works
<sebsebseb> ZykoticK9: well alpha 3 is why I am in here again
<ZykoticK9> sebsebseb, i'm guess you and about 40 other people :)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Official Ubuntu Lucid Lynx support/discussion | IRC Guidelines: wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | Milestones: wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynxSchedule | Alpha 3 released: www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/Alpha3
<sebsebseb> topic change :D
<sebsebseb> alpha 3 is released!
<pa> ok, karmic works
<pa> on virtualbox
<pa> lucid doesnt
<ActionParsnip> Yay channel message changed. Its out
<arand> pa: Which version are you on (Host)?
<pa> lucid daily amd64
<pa> from today
<SwedeMike> arand: I'm going to have a 32bit host and 32bit client
<SwedeMike> arand: distupgrading is taking some time though...
<arand> SwedeMike: Ok
<penguin42> well, an upto-date version seems to boot on that-> machine
<arand> pa: So you are running virtualbox from lucid daily?
<pa> YES
<pa> yes
<pa> sorry
<arand> pa: bug #
<arand> pa: Bug #510571 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 510571 in virtualbox-ose "Lucid guest won't boot with acpi in virtualbox" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/510571
<pa> mmh..
<pa> what does it mean "wont boot with acpi?"
<pa> what happens is : i get the boot menu
<pa> and whatever i choose (run live, install)
<pa> black screen and it hangs
<SwedeMike> pa: the kernel won't boot properly without acpi=off
<arand> pa: So you are booting off the liveCD, installed virtualbox and then booting a liveCD inside virtualbox on the liveCD again?
<pa> no
<pa> i have installed lucid
<pa> then i tried to isntall lucid on vbox
<arand> pa: SwedeMike: Or turning off acpi in virtualbox.
<arand> SwedeMike: Ah, then it seems he just tested what I asked you :)
<SwedeMike> arand: check. I'm distupgrading my client now just to make sure everything is recent, both host and client, will try to reboot without acpi=off soon.
<penguin42> on the alpha3 page the 'Netbook live CDΩ entries are somewhat confusing - I think they are probably wrong and one is referring to images
<penguin42> hmm they are - remind me how does one report an error on that page?
<arand> pa: So it works when you switch off acpi in virtualbox or boot the liveCD inside with option acpi=off
<pa> i have a slightly OT question: if i choose lan = NAT on vbox, then can i connect to the host via "local net"?
<penguin42> pa: It depends what is running on the host
<pa> lucid, in this case
<Refried_> i'm trying to run lucid in a chroot, and i'm having a weird problem — sudo is saying "can't open /etc/sudoers: Permission denied", but the permission is 0440 root:root.  i tried running strace sudo but didn't see any clues.   any ideas?
<pa> but i dont see any new network interface
<penguin42> pa: no, I mean what services
<pa> uh? what do you mean
<ubuntujenkins> alpha 3 is out http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/lucid/alpha-3/
<pa> i meant, can i connect to some host local network address from the guest ?
<penguin42> Refried_: The strace won't work anyway, but can you check the perms on your /usr/bin/sudo - they should be -rwsr-xr-x  and owned by root/root
<pa> or the guest is "isolated"?
<pa> and can go only to the internet
<penguin42> pa: Yes, but not necessary all services will listen on the host local address
<pa> oh ok
<Refried_> penguin42: *nod* "-rwsr-xr-x+ 2 root root 127664 Feb  9 00:17 /usr/bin/sudo"
<pa> penguin42, but i dont see any additional network interface on the host
<penguin42> Refried_: Hmph - where did that + come from?
<pa> i only have a eth with inet address
<pa> and a lo
<pa> so to which address would the gueset connect?
<arand> ubuntujenkins: not until the official announcement it ain't... Mirrors need to sync etc. but yea, that's very proably the proper a3 yes...
<ZykoticK9> pa, if you use Bridged instead of NAT it will get an IP address same as a regular computer on your network (assuming you have DHCP of course)
<penguin42> pa: I'm not sure how virtualbox does it?
<pa> oh ok
<pa> no, actually i want to prevent
<pa> that the guest can access the host via localnet
<pa> there is this folder sharing, that is enough for me
<ubuntujenkins> arand its on the planet http://planet.ubuntu.com/ posted by ubuntu release blog
<SwedeMike> arand: oki, default everything regarding ACPI, host 32bit, client 32bit, both dist-upgraded, I can boot the client with both acpi=off and without it.
<penguin42> pa: You could always setup firewall rules on the host I think if all else fails
<pa> yes true, however i cant see any additional network interface
<Refried_> penguin42: good question.   … i don't know what the + means… it seems like everything that isn't special (links, mount points) has the + when I ls -l
<pa> so i wouldnt know what should i firewall.. :(
<penguin42> Refried_: Hmm
<arand> SwedeMike: Just to make sure, the acpi is enabled in virtualbox?
<SwedeMike> arand: trying to find it
 * penguin42 fails to find where to report a website error
<SwedeMike> arand: there are several mentions of ACPI stuff in dmesg on the client.
<SwedeMike> acpi shutdown in vbox tells client that I pressed the button
<SwedeMike> that should indicate that acpi is fully enabled, right?
<arand> Yea, it should..
<Refried_> penguin42: looks like the ls producing the +'s is version 7.4
<penguin42> Refried_: The +'s normally mena something - acl's or the like
<Refried_> hmmm
<SwedeMike> arand: anything else you want me to test before I shut this down?
<Refried_> know anywhere I can find out what?  "+" is hard to google for...
<arand> Ok, so then I would guess that the fix is already in Lucid then...
<arand> SwedeMike: Not that I know of now no, cheers
<penguin42> Refried_: According to the ls info pages (grrr) 'A file with any other combination of alternate access methods is marked with a `+' character.'
<arand> pa: Did switching acpi off fix booting for you?
<SwedeMike> arand: skål!
<pa> arand, didnt try. im installing karmic to be on the safe side :)
<pa> that one works
<penguin42> Refried_: try lsattr -v /usr/bin/sudo    (you've not been trying chattr have you?)
<Refried_> penguin42: sorry, i tried checking the info, but didn't have it installed yet…   hehe no i haven't been chattring manually
<Refried_> let me try that
<Refried_> 4236783383 ------------------- /usr/bin/sudo
<penguin42> Refried_: Hmm - mine has an 'e' in the output of that
<arand> SwedeMike: hehe :) cheers==tack/hej/skål (änvändbart I say..)
<yofel> penguin42: the 'e' should be for 'extends' in ext4
<Refried_> ah *nod*
<penguin42> hmm in that case that should be irrelevant
<penguin42> then why does he have the + ?
<Refried_> *nod* mine is ext3… but again, i'm in a chroot
<penguin42> (or more to the point, his error)
<penguin42> Refried_: Aj
<penguin42> Refried_: Ah, a chroot - on what? How is that mounted?
<SwedeMike> arand: japp, vet! thought it was fun to play with it though.
<Refried_> penguin42: so, i set it up using lucid's debootstrap.  i'm trying to set up a functional system within the barebones linux on my NAS
<penguin42> Refried_: OK, so now, own up - exactly what filesystem is that installation on?
<Refried_> it uses a custom kernel which i dont' have patches for:  2.6.23N4100PRO… the filesystem is ext3
<penguin42> Refried_: and are you on that machine or over the network from it?
<Refried_> ssh in
<Refried_> penguin42: it doesn't have vga, etc
 * penguin42 lowers glasses down beak and looks at Refried_
<Refried_> haha, beak
<Refried_> penguin42: well i guess it has some vga hardware, but no video connector
<penguin42> Refried_: OK, so if you do a 'mount' what does it show about the filesystem that you've got it debootstrapped onto?
<Refried_> penguin42: ext3 — or maybe I still don't udnerstand the question?
<penguin42> Refried_: Any mount options? nosuid? noexec? or the like?
<Refried_> rw,noatime,data=writeback
<penguin42> hmm reasonable; have you mounted a /proc and a /dev in there as well?
<penguin42> getting debootstraps to work is always a PITA
<Refried_> penguin42: i have proc mounted, and dev/pts… maybe i missed /dev though, i don't see it in the mount output
<Refried_> 1 sec
<Refried_> penguin42: i'm having trouble sorting out the paths in `mount`, i can't tell which ones are relative to the chroot
<Refried_> 1 sec
<penguin42> yeh, it's always fun
 * sebsebseb is waiting for alpha 3 to load up in vm, the live session
<arand> Ah, there goes the offical email announce.
<Refried_> gah, i rebooted it by mistake running /etc/rc6.d/* stop within the chroot, trying to get /dev to be unmountable
<penguin42> yeuch - the boot gets the same fedora style creeping blue bar
<Refried_> anyway, i'll try again more carefully with the filesystems once it comes up again
<sebsebseb> arand:  pa  I should turn off acpi in Virtualbox really for this vm or?
<Refried_> penguin: but i've got another question — /dev in the host … well, the host has different group  numbers than lucid uses… so, i don't really want to mount —bind /dev, do i?  is there some way to recreate the device nodes within the chroot?
<arand> sebsebseb: if it fails to boot yes, either in virtualbox or boot with acpi=off
<sebsebseb> arand: well it was being slow to boot again
<sebsebseb> arand: I quit it
<sebsebseb> something like this when I did alpha 1 and 2 as well
<penguin42> netbook alpha3 i386 fails to start GUI properly in KVM guest
<arand> sebsebseb: Lucid host or Karmic?
<sebsebseb> arand: neither
<sebsebseb> arand: Mandriva host
<sebsebseb> and it's  Virtualbox OSE
<skydrome> can anyone tell me what the default font is on xchat?
<kubian> hi.. I think the Kubuntu welcomehtml in the slide show is wrong
<kubian> Thank you for choosing Kubuntu 10.04, the Karmic Koala!
<arand> sebsebseb: ah, it's probably the same bug though, since according to it every vbox prior to 3.1.4 *should* see the bug...
<sebsebseb> arand: it's 3.0.8  the  Virtualbox I have installed
<BluesKaj-Laptop> so is the alpha 3 coming down the pipe yet ? I have karmic on this lappy, but Lucid is installed on my desktop.
<penguin42> BluesKaj-Laptop: Yes!
<penguin42> BluesKaj-Laptop: How do you mean you aren't running it yet?
<arand> BluesKaj-Laptop: released and announced..
<sebsebseb> arand: thanks that's working much better now
<sebsebseb> arand: also like with the previous alpha's  Plymouth looks like the one Fedora has
<BluesKaj-Laptop> well, it wasn't on my my server mirror 2 hrs ago , arand
<sebsebseb> arand: still waiting for this thing to properly load up, but it will get there
<arand> sebsebseb: Hmm, I assume all distros will end up seeing this issue on vbox..
<sebsebseb> just had the log in sound
<malev> hi there! is there anyone who is using gwibber in lucid ???
<sebsebseb> arand: looks rather similar to what I tried before
<sebsebseb> altough  I don't think Applications had  an Ubuntu logo next to it before, that must be new
<arand> sebsebseb: Yea, not much visual stuff ends up in the alphas from my experience.. but I really don't know the ways of the ayatana team..
<sebsebseb> arand: yeah same here from mine regarding the visual
<sebsebseb> I done previous versions of Ubuntu when in development as well
<sebsebseb> that time round actsual psyical installs as well
<sebsebseb> arand: well  this was the most fun thing what I just done, well what it ended up doing.  On the social features some sort of switch from Ubuntu button that would try and go to log in screen it seems, but woudn't load up properly. so I am getting  uhmm squares and such,  can't relly describe it
<sebsebseb> a bit of fun to play with though :D
<arand> sebsebseb: Well, in case you want to report the bug on mandriva there is the relevant upstream link with the relevant changesets mentioned, from the LP Bug #510571
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 510571 in virtualbox-ose "Lucid guest won't boot with acpi in virtualbox" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/510571
<penguin42> sebsebseb: the netbook version isn't much happier in kvm
<sebsebseb> arand: Next Mandriva will get a later version of Virtualbox OSE in it's repo
<sebsebseb> penguin42: when karmic was in development, there was an issue with one of the versions when it came to vm's
<penguin42> sebsebseb: Nod, being able to boot itself in it's supplied VM system would be a good test
<sebsebseb> penguin42: got to boot from a CD for more real experience really, but that would be a waste of a CD, doing alpha 3 from one
<arand> sebsebseb: Hmm, dunno how mandriva does things, so it's more of a rolling thing going on there?
<sebsebseb> penguin42: well KVM is the server version and such mainly?   Virtualbox is what most home users will use on Ubuntu
<penguin42> sebsebseb: I don't see why, kvm has a nice GUI as well and is fully integrated in the kernel
<sebsebseb> arand: I seem to get updates nearly every day on Mandriva which is annoying.  As for later packages I think it's mainly wait for the  next one, or use 3rd party stuff.
<penguin42> sebsebseb: The nice thing about virtualbox is it works on older machines (as long as you don't want 64bit guest()
<sebsebseb> arand: or install yourself
<sebsebseb> penguin42: Yeah I don't have hardware virtaulization on this machine
<sebsebseb> and it's not 64bit also
<penguin42> sebsebseb: Ah right
<sebsebseb> this computer is from March 2007 if I remember the month correctly
<sebsebseb> pretty standard hardware really, 1GB RAM,  Intel Pentium D, came with Vista Home Premium
<sebsebseb> Nivida graphics card
<arand> Now I'm just interested if hardy/intrepid sees the same issue as well..
<sebsebseb> arand: Intrepid will run out of support when Lucid comes out, or around then
<sebsebseb> shame really since 8.10 is a  pretty good version
<arand> Yea, questionable if one should bother about backportin the fix to there, but if I'm at it I might as well I guess..
<sebsebseb> arand: I think it might be trying to load the log in screen now I don't know,  I got a blue screen, that then says on  bottom right.  Thu  8:54 PM   anyway vm's can be quite fun sometimes
<sebsebseb> blue screen?  that was meant to be black
<arand> What I find annyoing is that you can't run virtualbox inside virtualbox, something which would facilitate the testing considerably..
<sebsebseb> arand:  What does faciltate mean?
<sebsebseb> arand: make it fast?
<burivoy> hi there
<burivoy> could someone explain me why GNOME does not start in Lucid?
<burivoy> after upgrade
<arand> Simplify, is at least what I'm synonymising it as..
<penguin42> arand: It's like a stack of turtles, one vm inside another....
<penguin42> burivoy: What graphics hardware?
<Nitsuga> burivoy, "doesnt start" is something very vague, explain a bit please
<burivoy> ATI 9000 IGP
<burivoy> HP Pavilion zv5000
<burivoy> O'K, I enter my login and password and everithing gets frozen
<Nitsuga> burivoy, ohh that's a known issue
<Nitsuga> the enter key freezes X
<burivoy> where is config for X?
<Nitsuga> I you can unfreeze the system with alt-PrintScreen-K
<Nitsuga> burivoy,       ↑
<burivoy> did not try it
<Nitsuga> burivoy, in /etc/X11/xorg.conf (may not exist) anyway there is nothing in the configuration file that can solve that
<burivoy> there is no configuration file
<Nitsuga> burivoy, that's normal
<burivoy> is going to be solved?
<Nitsuga> burivoy, I hope so
<burivoy> the enter key freezes X sounds like joke
<Nitsuga> burivoy, yeah, that's bizarre
<Nitsuga> burivoy, another way to freeze it is by writing a @
 * penguin42 would love to know the cause of that
<burivoy> typing, you mean?
<Nitsuga> burivoy, yeah
<burivoy> I've spent a couple of days without sound, in a complete silence, and NTFS external hard drives could not be mounted for a while.
<burivoy> Looks like this issue has been solved recently.
<Nitsuga> penguin42, I think i know it. plymouth assumes that it can write to the tty (because for it KMS is working) and tryes to do that on the X screen, freezing it
<penguin42> Nitsuga: Ah wacky
<Nitsuga> *tries
<Nitsuga> penguin42, you know the mandriva's "press alt-2 for text mode" don't you?
<penguin42> no
<Nitsuga> that's why the @ symbols freezes it, too
<Nitsuga> penguin42, well mandriva uses plymouth
<Nitsuga> penguin42, and some key cominations do things on plymouth
<Nitsuga> enter refreshes the screen
<Nitsuga> and alt-2 switches to a tty
 * penguin42 wonders why it's named after Plymouth
<burivoy> Alt+PrntScrn+K is an accord? I mean these keys to be pressed simultanuosly?
<Nitsuga> burivoy, forgot about the workaround: 1) use the numpad enter 2) uninstall plymount 3) reinstall first xserver-xorg-video-intel and he reinstall your video driver xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<Nitsuga> burivoy, yes
<Nitsuga> burivoy, * 2) uninstall plymouth
<seanbrystone> Im not seeing a link to download Ubuntu alpha 3, only Kubuntu and Server wth?
<seanbrystone> err nvm blind as a bat
<burivoy> Thanks a lot, I'll try it right now.
<burivoy> What this plymouth is needed for?
<arand> Meant to make faster bootup..
<JontheEchidna> faster bootup? not really. it's just the splash screen
<ZykoticK9> burivoy, arand Plymouth doesn't make bootup faster - just prettier
<yofel> we need a ubottu factoid for plymouth, !plymouth does nothing
<Machtin> oh, alpha 3 released. excellent :)
<penguin42> yofel: How about 'A city on the cost of Devon, England'
<yofel> penguin42: good XD
<arand> Hmm, possibly but I can swear I've heard that plymouth was part of the fast-boot thingy.. anyways.
<yofel> arand: you don't by chance mean ureadahead?
<arand> Or maybe it was the "smooth" boot I'm confusing it with
<soee_> is there kubuntu alpha 3 also ?
<yofel> soee_: sure
<soee_> yofel: did u tested it ?
<yofel> soee_: well, I'm using kubuntu lucid since a while ago and kde 4.4 is nice, but i have a few issues with the desktop search and the weather plasma applet has a weird crash that isn't fixed in kubuntu yet
<yofel> other than that it  works fine here
<soee_> yofel: thers no problem with starting desktop etc ?
<yofel> soee_: not here
<yofel> the only issues I had were plymouth related
<soee_> yofel: and before u were on 9.10?
<yofel> had to purge it to get the pc to boot with the nvidia driver
<yofel> soee_: I used 9.10 but I'm using lucid since about alpha1
<soee_> yofel: and are there eny visible improvements ?
<soee_> *any
<soee_> im on 9.10 and im wondering if its time to switch to 10.04
<Nitsuga> I personally liked xsplash. It gave no issues during the alphas and was pretty, this plymouth onlyy works in KVM, makes my screen flicker and it is nothing near of smooth.
<Nitsuga> and the default splash screen is too.. boring
<yofel> Nitsuga: KMS, not KVM ;)
<Nitsuga> yeah, KMS
<yofel> soee_: hard to say, best you get a live disk and try it out yourself
<soee_> yofel: can u support me with some link to alpha3 of kubuntu?
<seanbrystone> soee_, alpha3 just arrived :D
<Nitsuga> soee_, see the topic ;)
<Nitsuga> soee_, www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/Alpha3
<yofel> soee_: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/ ;)
<soee_> tjank you
<soee_> *thank
<Nitsuga> soee_, downloading via bittorrent will be faster and more reliable. You should download using bittorrent
<soee_> i like it: See our release page for where to get it, new features __and notable problems.__ :D
<yofel> soee_: also, you should always read the 'Known Issues' on the release page please
<yofel> :)
<soee_> yofel: ur on 64 bit ?
<NateW> what would "stdin error 0" from a live cd mean?
<yofel> soee_: I have 64 and 32 bit installations here (different pcs)
<soee_> oks
<yofel> NateW: in what context? boot, login, install, ...?
<NateW> yofel: booting using the latest daily build.. the live cd never ends up booting
<NateW> yofel: more specifics are in bug # 526170
<yofel> bug 526170
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 526170 in xorg "no display on lucid startup" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526170
<charlie-tca> It takes my 1.5GHz system about 8 minutes to get a display on the desktop cd after the menu...
<NateW> charlie-tca: i have an Intel Q9550 and an Nvidia 250 GTS, it should not take 8 minutes
<charlie-tca> Mine should not take 8 minutes either, but it does
<BluesKaj-Laptop> I don't see any alpha 3 upgrades on my lucid desktop. I guess it depends where you are before they are released to one's location/server, altho I'm using the mainserver.
<charlie-tca> It takes me 13-18 minutes total to get the desktop display
<NateW> i did leave it on a couple days ago for 30 min, but it didnt do anything
<NateW> thats strange why it takes so long.. are you running with nvidia?
<charlie-tca> I am running an NVidia 6200 video card, 1.5GHz cpu, 1GB ram
<charlie-tca> Once installed, it takes about 15 seconds to boot
<BluesKaj-Laptop> charlie-tca, nvidia-glx-185 dricer?
<BluesKaj-Laptop> driver
<charlie-tca> but the desktop cd still takes 8 minutes from the menu selection to the gdm login, and 13-18 minutes total from menu to desktop
<BluesKaj-Laptop> wow
<charlie-tca> BluesKaj-Laptop: live cd, no hardware driver installed
<NateW> i definitely hope this is fixed for the final version. i wonder if using 2.6.33 kernel with nouveau built in may have fixed these issues
<BluesKaj-Laptop> charlie-tca, ok
<charlie-tca> It seems to be issues with nvidia and plymouth
<arand> BluesKaj-Laptop: alpha3-upgrades, in what way?, if anything the release would mean that there are no upgrades afaik..
<NateW> well im going to go and try leaving it booting for another 30 min and report back.
<BluesKaj-Laptop> arand, I'm not not on alpha3 afaik , that's my concern ...i don't see the updates coming down from the server , I assume a new kernel update at least
<jpapertowel> Hi, has the issue with lucid and software RAID been fixed yet?
<arand> BluesKaj-Laptop: you are not on -14 ?
<BluesKaj-Laptop> arand, yeah 2.6.32-14-generic
<arand> BluesKaj-Laptop: That's the current then..
<BluesKaj-Laptop> that came down a couple of days ago
<BluesKaj-Laptop> heh cool , I ssh'd into my desktop and launched knonverstion there as well
<BluesKaj> see
<charlie-tca> I believe alpha3 had the -14 kernel
<charlie-tca> I ran many tests of the iso images, and never saw anything higher
<BluesKaj-Laptop> uname -a
<arand> I heard something about the plan being to stick on that as well, unless bugfixing is needed I guess..
<arand> Although the kernel freeze isn't until th 11th so I might be wrong there..
<NateW> wow.. that took an unbelievably long time
<NateW> charlie-tca: is there a bug report for that yet?
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> bug 527832
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 527832 in ubiquity "[Lucid] Ubiquity shuts off my monitor during the startup to live environment" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527832
<ebischoff> Hi folks. I moved to Kubuntu lucid. Everything works great. Excellent work. Congrats!!!
<charlie-tca> NateW: Kind of crazy, huh?
<NateW> charlie-tca: yeah.. its really annoying as well since i do a fresh install every week to test the proprietary drivers.. i hope its fixed soon
<charlie-tca> I do test installs daily
<pa> any idea why i get "protocol error" when i try to write to a succesfully mounted shared folder in virtualbox?
<charlie-tca> but I stumbled on that one by accident
<NateW> charlie-tca: is this only related to nvidia, or does this also happen using intel/ati?
<charlie-tca> I don't know. I only have nvidia cards
<NateW> same
 * charlie-tca has ati, too, but not installed
<seanbrystone> i get cant install bootloader when installing alpha3 on Vmware is this normal?
<dupondje> somebody knows if there is a way to integrate programms running on a remote windows pc, to integrate them into ubuntu ? like they are native programms ?
<DanaG> google for seamlessrdpshell
 * BluesKaj-Laptop has nvidia on all machines and an onboard ati that's disabled
<charlie-tca> I just did not feel like installing and testing the ati card, when it takes so much to get anything done
<charlie-tca> After running tests for two days, I thought that was enough for me today.
<seanbrystone> i get cant install bootloader when installing alpha3 on Vmware is this normal?
<charlie-tca> seanbrystone: don't think so
<seanbrystone> hmmm
<seanbrystone> guess ill wait till alpha 4 LMAO!
<charlie-tca> I use virtualbox, myself
<sebsebseb> seanbrystone: There isn't one, Beta 1 is next.
<seanbrystone> i might try it in vbox
<seanbrystone> sebsebseb, ah, even better :D
<sebsebseb> seanbrystone: looks like around next Thursday is when to expect more eye candy :)
<seanbrystone> nice
<sebsebseb> seanbrystone: Hopefuly yeah
<sebsebseb> seanbrystone: I don't like the Karmic look much at all
<seanbrystone> im getting really sick of the brown theme, release after release, same brown (i know it can be changed by the user, but still)
<espen77> u1 working for you?
<sebsebseb> seanbrystone: well apparantly they are going to start using lighter themes
<seanbrystone> cool
<dupondje> any screens ? :)
<BUGabundo> boas noutes
<dupondje> pfft slow mdadm :(
<Nitsuga> I would like a sunshine-caramel brown
<sebsebseb> seanbrystone: Even better eye candy probably won't win me over to Lucid,  I mean Long Term Lucid useage
<Nitsuga> I know, that color doesn't exists
<Nitsuga> but you can imagine it
<sebsebseb> seanbrystone: Ubuntu isn't really for people like me anymore, it seems
<sebsebseb> seanbrystone: if it's good enough with "average computer users"  it might gain a bit more of a proper market share
<BUGabundo> so what did I lose today?
<BUGabundo> I could not reach my laptop, from work, so no IRC and no testing
<BUGabundo> darn DHCP wouldn't work
<dupondje> BUGabundo: seems to have all bugs that are in Lucid @ once ? ;)
<seanbrystone> sebsebseb, oh? what is your distro of choice then? Sorry i was AFK
<BUGabundo> dupondje: who?
<seanbrystone> yay vmware loaded ubuntu without bootloader (donno how it did that, but it works) :)
<dupondje> you ;)
<sebsebseb> seanbrystone: depends on the computer and the user,  for other people i'll  recommend Ubuntu or Mandriva these days. So for example it's still Ubuntu on the other computer which my brothers are using.   For my own computer I am doing Mandriva not Ubuntu, since I wasn't impressed with 9.10.
<seanbrystone> mandriva is pretty nice, although it's been a couple years since ive played with it
<sebsebseb> seanbrystone: a few little issues that effected me, just litlte things nothing major, but yep latest release is pretty nice.
<seanbrystone> doesnt mandriva cost?
<sebsebseb> seanbrystone: a bit off topic now, but  well  three versions,  Mandriva free only free software,    Mandriva One which is also the Live CD,  and a Power Pack which is paid for,  some support and commercial apps or something.
<sebsebseb> seanbrystone: so only one version costs
<seanbrystone> ah ok
<seanbrystone> think ill stick with something that is TOTALLY free :)
<sebsebseb> seanbrystone: as in price?
<seanbrystone> mainly, yep
<sebsebseb> seanbrystone: Well Ubuntu isn't anymore, take  Ubuntu One for example,  2GB free space if you want more you pay.   Also Lucid will have that Music Store where  people can buy music.   As for freedom no Ubuntu is not a 100% free software distro.
<sebsebseb> !freedom
<ubottu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<seanbrystone> yeah good point :)
<seanbrystone> but, but there is a big difference from a feature such as cloud storage, and necessary software
<seanbrystone> but yeah, way off topic for here sorry
<sebsebseb> seanbrystone: well the stuff in Mandriva's Powerpack is not needed in the other versions,  in fact their is 3rd party stuff for free, for quite a lot of those programs, or something like that.   Debian is 100% free as far as I know, and GnewSense is.
<seanbrystone> yeah i know about those two
<dupondje> debian is free indeed
<dupondje> but then you miss codecs / nvidia drivers / etc ..
<dupondje> you can't have all :(
<sebsebseb> seanbrystone: Two types of distro's those from companies who want to make a profit, and those from community's who aren't about making a profit.   Yes the commercial distros such as Ubuntu and Mandriva have non paid developers as well.
<arand> dupondje: They are available though, aren't they?
<sebsebseb> dupondje: you could install that stuff your self into Debian
<dupondje> offcouse you can, but its not default ...
<dupondje> makes it less easy
<dupondje> need to use external repositories .. etc
<arand> dupondje: it isn't really default in ubuntu either, altough easier..
<sebsebseb> dupondje: well no MP3 and AVI and such support by default with Ubuntu, because of legal reasons, however it is easy to install after woulds.
<seanbrystone> sebsebseb, yeah, but the ones that are totally free are pretty stripped since they cant/wont pay for developers
<penguin42> sebsebseb: I wonder if they have a story for that with the music store
<seanbrystone> my keyboard not working in alpha3 :*(
<penguin42> seanbrystone: PS/2 or USB? Anything odd about it? Any other USB devices plugged in?
<sebsebseb> seanbrystone: well the community distros such as Debian will need to get fudning from some where,  for example  companies.  Then we have this as well,  Fedora the community version, and Redhat Enterprise Linux the commercial and Redhat give money to Fedora.  Just like how we have Novell and now Microsoft as well since the deal they  made, with their Novell Suse Enterprise Linux.  OpenSuse is the community version,  and Novell do the funding.
<seanbrystone> penguin42, usb, using vmware
<penguin42> seanbrystone: You mean it's running in vmware?
<seanbrystone> lol now it through me into the login screen
<seanbrystone> yeah penguin42
<sebsebseb> penguin42: A story for what?
<penguin42> sebsebseb: If they have the music store appear by default it will be pretty odd if you can't play what you download
<sebsebseb> penguin42: it's there in rythombox
<sebsebseb> penguin42: already read that kind of thing on the web, what you just put there
<sebsebseb> penguin42: in a way yes, a bit odd,  that they have a store for formats that Ubuntu can't even play by default.  On the other hand so what, since users who want that, will install the MP3 codec anyway.
<seanbrystone> penguin42, i fixed it i had to go into keyboard prefs, and manually add a USA keyboard
<seanbrystone> :)
<sebsebseb> penguin42: well I assuming that those who want to use the music store, will have the codecs needed installed
<seanbrystone> perhaps vmware just didnt pick up the usb keyboard, for one reason or another , i doubt it was a ubuntu bug
<arand> I think rhythmbox will have a specific mp3 plugin of some kind..
<arand> Dunno what'll happen if you try to play it otherwise though..
<sebsebseb> arand: I had an issue trying to install  ubity or whatever it's called would crash
<sebsebseb> arand: however I had the live session running from ISO in virtualbox and checked out rythombox
<sebsebseb> and yep there's something for the music store
<arand> ubiquity?
<sebsebseb> arand: yeah that I think
<sebsebseb> that's the installer for Ubuntu I think?
<sebsebseb> arand: anyway got the message saying the program had crashed a few times, and was able to do a little bit more in the installer, untill it woudn't let me
<arand> Well, only thing I can say is check if bug exist, otherwise "ubuntu-bug ubiquity" to report one..
<sebsebseb> well if it's going to crash like that,  I won't bother vm'ing alpha 3 this time round
<jpapertowel> i've been vm-ing lucid every like 2 days to see if they'll ever fix software raid and boot loaders lol :(
<sebsebseb> already did alpha 1 and 2 in vm.   and got an issue or issues eventaully.   It's just another release that looks like Karmic with some changes here and there,  so not that interesting to bother to install to a vm,  for people like me who want to try stuff out here and there.   Just under a week and can can expect proper eye candy backgrounds and such  in Lucid it seems :)
<sebsebseb> above maybe not clear enough, I meant alpha 3 is another lucid development release that looks like Karmic
<sebsebseb> arand: not sure if I ever done that a bug report
<sebsebseb> arand: I would have to mess around re setting launchpad password and such trying to get back into the account, if I can
<arand> Well, if it ain't reported, it might not be fixed ;)
<sebsebseb> and I don't care enough about Ubuntu anymore, to bother reporting bugs, plus I expect installer bugs will be fixed before the final anyway,  unlike what happended with Fedora 11 it seems,  since it didn't like my Ubuntu partitions, and gave me an error message when I tried to install.  I was going to replace Ubuntu's / with Fedora the time, but it woudn't let me.   Came up saying  there was probably a bug and to report basicalley.
<sebsebseb> arand: might of just been a virtual machine issue
<sebsebseb> why  I coudn't just install alpha 3 earlier into a vm
<sebsebseb> arand: however I had also been using  back and forward buttons about twice, which was probably to do with it
<sebsebseb> (at the time above,  correcting something when I don't really need to here,  but if I don't it doesn't make proper sense)
<pa> hi
<sebsebseb> pa: hi
<pa> is it already possible to dist-upgrade from karmic to lucid?
<sebsebseb> pa: of course, but  if your going to be using the computer for proper computer useage, I woudn't  recommend it
<pa> what do you mean?
<sebsebseb> pa: done that kind of thing before with previous versions, got when in development,  used  as my operating system on the computer, and then issues
<pa> ah i see
<sebsebseb> pa: I mean do Lucid on a test machine or in a virtual machine, or just try from a Live CD
<sebsebseb> or Live USB stick if can make one
<pa> but so far it seems like it works pretty stable
<sebsebseb> pa: it was like that for me with previous versions
<sebsebseb> pa: then I ddi upgrades and problems
<sebsebseb> did upgrades and problems
<pa> i see
<sebsebseb> pa: if you start with alpha you will probably get issues before the final, when your doing updates
<pa> sebsebseb, so i already have a lucid installed.. do you advice me to upgrade the alpha only when it become final?
<sebsebseb> pa: if you start with beta 1 this might be the case also, since beta 1 is  really instead of alpha 4 this time round.  They tend to only do one beta.
<pa> i mean, to avoid issues
<sebsebseb> pa: probably best to next upgrade when beta 1 comes out to avoide issues,  and then from that one to beta 2 when it's out,  and then beta 2 to the rc when it's out, and then rc to the final
<sebsebseb> pa: ,but even that might not be good enough
<pa> or an alpha upgraded to final is not the same as a final installed from cd?
<sebsebseb> pa: some would say your running the final, if you have upgraded all the way from a final
<pa> yes
<sebsebseb> maybe you are, but you aren't exactly running the proper thing, if  got development release issues still, right?
<sebsebseb> with Karmic I started with alpha 4
<sebsebseb> a clean install
<pa> in that case, right
<Nitsuga> sebsebseb, no, if you want to use 10.10 you have to use update-manager -d again
<sebsebseb> and upgraded it all the way to the final, and I still had issues from alpha 4 or 5 or 6
<sebsebseb> pa: this also meant that when I did updates,  I wasn't getting what I was meant to have
<sebsebseb> or not always getting it
<pa> mmhmm..
<pa> sound strange tho..
<sebsebseb> pa: then I install the final of Karmic and wasn't impressed
<pa> if the packets are the same
<sebsebseb> Nitsuga: did I miss something, or what?  why you on about 10.10 ?
<Nitsuga> sebsebseb, I'm trying to say that when 10.04 final arrives, you will stay in that version, and if you want to use 10.10 you have to do an update-manager -d
<sebsebseb> pa: when in development
<sebsebseb> pa: the repo's change a lot
<sebsebseb> and not just security updates
<sebsebseb> pa: when you got a final the default repo's only provide security updates
<ryanakca> Hmmm... what's the grub2 equivalent of the old '# defoptions=' in /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<Nitsuga> pa, also expect 200MB of updates daily, and  10MB just to check if there are updates
<pa> i see..
<sebsebseb> pa: so when doing a development version and installing the updates,  the chance of getting an issue as a result of an upgrade is quite high,  but probably less so once it's  beta
<Nitsuga> because the universe repo is huge.
<pa> but i mean..
<BUGabundo> Nitsuga: actually it only counts about 40% of the packages
<sebsebseb> pa: also if you want to get  the later stuff a bit early, but also have a system that is probably reasonably stable as well, then it's probably best to wait untill the beta
<pa> i installed alpha3 let say because i wanted to avoid to have to reinstall 10.04 final once it is out, but just upgrade it
<sebsebseb> pa: or just virtual machine test or Live CD test, as I already mentioned
<pa> you are all telling me that i will not have the same system ?
<sebsebseb> pa: I am saying your likeing to get some sort of problem,  one where it's best to re install
<MaximLevitsky-vm> My personal advice is to install *NOW* but in a VM
<sebsebseb> pa: likely not likeing above
<pa> i see..
<pa> mmh...
<pa> well..
<pa> then i'llprobably reinstall
<pa> what can i do
<Nitsuga> pa, you'll have the same system, but with the tweaks you made during the alphas and betas
<LADmaticCA> is there a difference between the nvidia 190.53 driver in Hardware Drivers, and the one on nvidia's site?
<sebsebseb> pa: if just an end user,  that doesn't want to report bugs,  and doesn't want the distro to look very much like the previous version,  then it's best to wait untill the beta really
<pa> Nitsuga, if i dont tweak anything, it will be ok?
<sebsebseb> pa: if wanting the feautures a bit earlier
<Nitsuga> pa, yeah, i think so
<MaximLevitsky-vm> I have being burnt by alpha/beta release every time I try them
<Nitsuga> LADmaticCA, no-way install the nvidia driver from nvidia's website on 10.04
<sebsebseb> MaximLevitsky-vm: yes same here, when I had a pshyical install
<Nitsuga> LADmaticCA, I say this to you from my experience
<sebsebseb> MaximLevitsky-vm: virtual machine testing this time round,  however that's mainly since I have another distro as host now :)
<MaximLevitsky-vm> Surprisingly though, didn't have a single issue now in a VM
<sebsebseb> MaximLevitsky-vm: I had issues in vm
<MaximLevitsky-vm> I have 9.04 as host and 10.4 as a guest
<MaximLevitsky-vm> Vmware player 3.0
<LADmaticCA> Nitsuga, okay. I notice the on in Hardware Drivers seems kinda slow compared to my Jaunty install which uses one from nvidia's site
<sebsebseb> MaximLevitsky-vm: oh still on 9.04 :)  so like me wasn't that happy with 9.10 or?
<MaximLevitsky-vm> Works damn fast (especially with VMI... :-)
<Nitsuga> LADmaticCA, Jaunty also used a package, it shouldn't be slower
<MaximLevitsky-vm> sebsebseb: typo. I have 9.10
<MaximLevitsky-vm> as the host
<LADmaticCA> Nitsuga, okay. I think i'll remove this one and try the one off the site. Thanks for responding
<Nitsuga> LADmaticCA, please, please, don't try the one from the site
<LADmaticCA> Nitsuga, don't try it?
<Nitsuga> LADmaticCA, It will break you rsystem and the only way to get direct rendering again will be reinstalling
<Nitsuga> 10.04 is NOT compatible with the nvidia-installer .run. Read the release notes.
<LADmaticCA> Nitsuga, wow. I wonder why my graphic performance is kinda slow
<sebsebseb> MaximLevitsky-vm: Whcih vm software?
<MaximLevitsky-vm> sebsebseb: vmware player 3.0 :-)
<sebsebseb> MaximLevitsky-vm: hrm last time I tried vmware player about three  years ago or something,  it wasn't that good
<MaximLevitsky-vm> sebsebseb: not any more....
<sebsebseb> MaximLevitsky-vm: maybe I should try again, it will have improved quite a bit since then I guess
<MaximLevitsky-vm> sebsebseb: player got the ability to create VMs
<sebsebseb> MaximLevitsky-vm: it  could do that before, but would need something else to make vmx file
<sebsebseb> MaximLevitsky-vm: the vm settings
<Nitsuga> LADmaticCA, graphic performance of compiz performance?
<sebsebseb> MaximLevitsky-vm: actsaully I think maybe had to use something else to make the vmdk files as well before
<LADmaticCA> Nitsuga, yeah. Like when i drag a window to another workspace it drops frames
<MaximLevitsky-vm> sebsebseb: first of all there is now VMI
<sebsebseb> MaximLevitsky-vm: VMI what's that
<sebsebseb> ?
<MaximLevitsky-vm> sebsebseb: a sort of light paravitualization
<sebsebseb> MaximLevitsky-vm: what's paravitualization?  you mean paravirtulization? whatever that is
<Nitsuga> LADmaticCA, you may be using indirect rendering. install fusion-icon, launch it check "compiz-options -> Indirect rendering"
<MaximLevitsky-vm> linux kernel is modified to do some tasks diffrently in the VM
<MaximLevitsky-vm> sebsebseb: the whole thing is included in mainline kernel
<MaximLevitsky-vm> sebsebseb: also now vmware has full blown galiium 3d driver....
<MaximLevitsky-vm> sebsebseb: didn't have time to compile it yet...
<sebsebseb> not sure what you mean,  maybe like the guest additiosn for virtulbox or something, so then it knows the OS is running in a vm.
<MaximLevitsky-vm> sebsebseb: better that that
<sebsebseb> MaximLevitsky-vm: galium  3D driver, you mean for  3D Windows games and such?
<LADmaticCA> Nitsuga, thanks. I'll give that a shot after my updates finish installing
<MaximLevitsky-vm> sebsebseb: no, opengl
<MaximLevitsky-vm> sebsebseb: running compiz in the VM at full speed....
<sebsebseb> oh well  Virtualbox has something for OpenGL  as well I think
<MaximLevitsky-vm> sebsebseb: yes, but I have seen that vmware put a lot of effor in this
<sebsebseb> yeah of course it does, if I remember correctly.   anyway right ok well  i'll give VMware player another try some time
<MaximLevitsky-vm> sebsebseb: the biggest advantage of vmware is really the speed.
<sebsebseb> MaximLevitsky-vm: server used to be so much better before though
<MaximLevitsky-vm> sebsebseb: they plugged that hole unfortunelly
<MaximLevitsky-vm> sebsebseb: now server is 'web based...'
<sebsebseb> MaximLevitsky-vm: plugged that hole?
<MaximLevitsky-vm> sebsebseb: pure s****t
<sebsebseb> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<LADmaticCA> Nitsuga, Wow man that fixed it. Thanks!
<MaximLevitsky-vm> sebsebseb: server was supposed to be used to run servers, but users took it and run desktops in it
<sebsebseb> MaximLevitsky-vm: Virtualbox is being slow to load up vm's properly here and there it seems
<Nitsuga> LADmaticCA, yay!
<sebsebseb> MaximLevitsky-vm: of course since when I last used them,  server could do full screen mode, and player coudn't
<MaximLevitsky-vm> sebsebseb: so vmware created server 2.0, and the only way to configure it and view the vm is through firefox...
<MaximLevitsky-vm> sebsebseb: and server 1 doesn't run on new kernels
<sebsebseb> oh
<sebsebseb> oh at the web based server
<MaximLevitsky-vm> sebsebseb: this is why I used the censored words...
<sebsebseb> MaximLevitsky-vm: last two things you put, I wasn't following, not sure what you mean
<MaximLevitsky-vm> sebsebseb: server 1 can't be used anymore
<MaximLevitsky-vm> sebsebseb: its kernel modules don't compile, and it is not trivial to port them
<sebsebseb> MaximLevitsky-vm: Server 1 can't be used anymore?  You mean the old VMware server product or?
<MaximLevitsky-vm> sebsebseb: I mean vmware server 1.0
<MaximLevitsky-vm> yes the old one
<sebsebseb> MaximLevitsky-vm: oh right ok,  well  didn't know about this stuff before,  things do change though as time goes by
<sebsebseb> for the better or for the worse
<sebsebseb> things get better or worse as time goes by
<sebsebseb> MaximLevitsky-vm: Player used to suck compared to Server, but now it seems it has improved properly and is worth checking out again, from what you put
<MaximLevitsky-vm> sebsebseb: yes
<penguin42> player didn't used to let you create VMs did it?
<penguin42> (but people just wrote utils for it)
<MaximLevitsky-vm> sebsebseb: yes
<MaximLevitsky-vm> penguin42: yes
<penguin42> I seem to remember the license is different on server and player in subtle ways
<MaximLevitsky-vm> penguin42: didn't look at that
<MaximLevitsky-vm> :-)
<penguin42> MaximLevitsky-vm: I think one of them you can't technically use in business
<MaximLevitsky-vm> I use this at home, so it doesn't matter here
<sebsebseb> MaximLevitsky-vm: ok well thanks for this interesting off topic,  but when will I bother to try this new VMware player hrm
<sebsebseb> penguin42: yeah Player is for home users really or was
<sebsebseb> penguin42: server I think was for both home user and buiness, but mainly business, and then workstation is really for business's who want to pay for it
<penguin42> sebsebseb: I  thought it was the other way around weirdly, I thought it was server that had the odd license clause
<sebsebseb> penguin42: I think VMware server become free as in price,  because Microsoft had something similar
<sebsebseb> for free
<sebsebseb> as in something to do with VirtualPC I think
<MaximLevitsky-vm> sebsebseb: very likely
<sebsebseb> MaximLevitsky-vm: plus it used to be called something else if I rmember correctly . ESX server or something like that? was the name I think
<MaximLevitsky-vm> sebsebseb: yes
<sebsebseb> I don't  know what ESX means
<MaximLevitsky-vm> sebsebseb: probably another buzzword...
<sebsebseb> !ot | sebsebseb  MaximLevitsky-vm  penguin42
<ubottu> sebsebseb  MaximLevitsky-vm  penguin42: #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<sebsebseb> uh huh at the bot
<sebsebseb> @ the bot
 * penguin42 giggles at sebsebseb for telling himself off
<MaximLevitsky-vm> I am going back to kernel driver writing
<sebsebseb> penguin42: :)  I have got ubottu to tell me off before like that
<sebsebseb> MaximLevitsky-vm: oh you write kernel drivers?
<penguin42> MaximLevitsky-vm: For what?
<MaximLevitsky-vm> sebsebseb: for my card reader
<MaximLevitsky-vm> sebsebseb: one is done (xD cards)
<sebsebseb> MaximLevitsky-vm: oh, but your writing your own driver
<sebsebseb> MaximLevitsky-vm: are you open sourceing them as well or?
<MaximLevitsky-vm> sebsebseb: waiting and bugging the maintainer for merge
<sebsebseb> MaximLevitsky-vm: you mean your contributing to a project, and your trying to get your code accepted?
<penguin42> MaximLevitsky-vm: Interfaced how?
<MaximLevitsky-vm> sebsebseb: yes to the kernel
<MaximLevitsky-vm> penguin42: ?
<penguin42> MaximLevitsky-vm: How is the card reader connected to the host
<MaximLevitsky-vm> penguin42: pci
<penguin42> MaximLevitsky-vm: Cool
<MaximLevitsky-vm> penguin42: if you have ricoh reader. you can be sure you will be able to use it fully
<penguin42> MaximLevitsky-vm: That laptop is TI, I could swear I'd seen a ricoh one somewhere
<MaximLevitsky-vm> penguin42: alex dubov wrote memstick driver for TI
<sebsebseb> MaximLevitsky-vm: ok well that's good that your contributing to the Linux kernel :)
<MaximLevitsky-vm> penguin42: as soon as I merge the the xD bits, maybe someone will write an xD driver for it
<penguin42> MaximLevitsky-vm: Cool, device drivers are fun :-)
<MaximLevitsky-vm> penguin42: jmicon reader that I also have has a memstick driver that alex dubov wrote, and he wrote xD driver
<MaximLevitsky-vm> I will also port his xD driver to my interfaces (this wil mean rewrite...) and merge too someday
<MaximLevitsky-vm> This is if I will have time
<MaximLevitsky-vm> Alex did pretty much same work as I do, but now he works at real job, and thus don't have time to contribute any more
<penguin42> MaximLevitsky-vm: I did some drivers for some early ARM systems many years ago
<MaximLevitsky-vm> penguin42: it is really the best to write drivers
<MaximLevitsky-vm> penguin42: I also wrote a driver for IR reciever that my laptop has
<histo> !info sun-java6-plugin
<ubottu> Package sun-java6-plugin does not exist in lucid
<histo> What is the package for java plugin?
<sebsebseb> !java | histo
<ubottu> histo: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository
<rww> histo: Sun Java was dropped from Lucid. Use the iced tea thingywhatsit instead
<histo> sebsebseb: that doens't have it.
<histo> rww: ty
<sebsebseb> rww: oh?
<MaximLevitsky-vm> 'rww: histo: Sun Java was dropped from Lucid. Use the iced tea thingywhatsit instead'
<rww> that'll need factoiding at some point
<penguin42> what's the '!Multiverse' repostory?
<MaximLevitsky-vm> ^^^ =-O
<sebsebseb> rww: What's this iced tea thing?
<Nitsuga> !multiverse | penguin42
<ubottu> penguin42: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Nitsuga> ^_^
<MaximLevitsky-vm> For me the free java just doesn't work
<penguin42> MaximLevitsky-vm: Never have
<rww> sebsebseb: the one that's free. It's called Iced Tea or OpenJDK or something. I'm not up on the lingo.
<sebsebseb> rww: Why have they got rid of the other version?
<rww> sebsebseb: I hear it isn't maintained and Sun are using the free version's code now. I don't know for sure, though.
 * rww doesn't use Java, doesn't pay enough attention :(
<sebsebseb> rww: Sun is now Oracale and  Java got open sourced about three years ago or something
<rww> !find sun
<ubottu> Found: asunder, iiimf-le-sun-hong-kong-chinese, iiimf-le-sun-simplified-chinese, iiimf-le-sun-thai, iiimf-le-sun-traditional-chinese (and 58 others)
<rww> ... damn, I always mix those up
<rww> !search sun
<ubottu> Found: meeting-#ubuntu-us-az, ops-#xubuntu-offtopic, java, sunjava, genii yadda ps3*, sunbird, ops-#kubuntu, plg, ops-#xubuntu, java-#kubuntu*
#ubuntu+1 2010-02-26
<penguin42> Nitsuga: I'm confused because it was the !multiverse - I know of 'multiverse' but not '!multiverse'
<rww> penguin42: the ! just means there's a factoid about it
<penguin42> oh got you
<sebsebseb> !multiverse
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<rww> alright. I'll research it and then poke at the existing factoid sometime this week, I think.
<sebsebseb> rww: right, but it can't really be changed, untill Lucid has been released
<sebsebseb> rww: unless the change is only for this channel
<penguin42> it's not in multiverse
<rww> penguin42: Sun Java doesn't exist in Lucid. It /used to/ be in multiverse.
<penguin42> that's going to screw a lot of people up
<sebsebseb> penguin42: things change also Sun no longer exist, well I guess they do,  but part of Oracale
<MaximLevitsky-vm> especially since this is LTS (long term release)
<rww> I guess it's a real-world lesson in not relying on closed-source silliness.
<penguin42> sebsebseb: That's just a name though - why remove the package completely?
<penguin42> sebsebseb: Java is essential in most businesses for one thing or another and icedtea just doesn't work
<MaximLevitsky-vm> penguin42: rww probably to fix thee open version once for good
<penguin42> MaximLevitsky-vm: Doing that on an LTS is somewhere between brave and foolhardy
<sebsebseb> penguin42: foolhardy???
<MaximLevitsky-vm> penguin42: and it doesn't work because not all of java was open sourced
<penguin42> sebsebseb: Dumb
<MaximLevitsky-vm> penguin42: they replaced these parts with new free implemenations
<sebsebseb> penguin42: I know what a fool is, but foolhardy that's new to me
<sebsebseb> for me
<MaximLevitsky-vm> penguin42: but these parts aren't bug to bug compatable
<penguin42> sebsebseb: 'Unwisely bold or venturesome; rash. See synonyms at reckless'
<sebsebseb> MaximLevitsky-vm: bug to bug hrm,  yeah like Internet Explorer
<sebsebseb> business intranet apps
<sebsebseb> that rely on bugs in Internet Explorer
<MaximLevitsky-vm> sebsebseb: exactly....
<penguin42> sebsebseb: No, a lot work fine with Sun java; and things like a lot of SANs and the like need Java to manage them
<sebsebseb> that's  probably the reason why loads of business's  still use Internet Explorer 6
<sebsebseb> however it's daft
<sebsebseb> they could have another browser for the actsual  web as well, for example Firefox
<sebsebseb> penguin42: SANs ?
<sebsebseb> I thought hardly anyone used Java anymore, since Flash
<penguin42> sebsebseb: Storage Area Networks - people use Flash for Fun stuff, they still use Java for management consoles and the like
<sebsebseb> I thought Java was mainly still used today for Java applets?
<rww> sebsebseb: that.. would make sense ;P
<jpapertowel> how well would a 3d mmorph run in flash compared to java o.O
<jpapertowel> mmorpg*
<sebsebseb> rww: it seems you were just sarcastic.  also I don't really follow Java and where it's used and what not
<rww> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sun-java6/+bug/420426/comments/35
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 420426 in sun-java6 "sun-java6 6b16 update for karmic, hardy and jaunty" [Undecided,Fix released]
<rww> so maybe it'll end up in the partner repo. who knows.
<rww> sebsebseb: Saying that Java is used to run Java applets is somewhat tautological...
<sebsebseb> rww: tautological not sure what that means, but  I assume your using that word instead of obvious
<sebsebseb> anyway wow  business's using Java instead of Microsoft junk
<sebsebseb> penguin42:   MaximLevitsky-vm  who uses Ubuntu mainly?  Home users that's who
<sebsebseb> penguin42:  MaximLevitsky-vm   How many of these home users want Java?  Not many at all,  so I guess that issue won't be much of a big deal
<penguin42> sebsebseb: Many business guys use it
<MaximLevitsky-vm> sebsebseb: I do, and I have too
<penguin42> sebsebseb: I bet there are home banking systems that use it (I don't know any but I'd bet there are some)
<jpapertowel> does lucid's lilo work with software raid1?
<MaximLevitsky-vm> sebsebseb: my uni math assigments are in java applet...
<sebsebseb> penguin42: many business's use Ubuntu since when?   as far as I know it's still Windows with most of that market,  and then for servers it's Debian and Redhat and I guess CentOS, not Ubuntu
<MaximLevitsky-vm> sebsebseb: and yes open java doesn't work well
<penguin42> sebsebseb: A lot of those admins who maintain the Debian/Redhat systems like to have Ubuntu on their own machine!
<jpapertowel> debian can be a beautiful desktop system too >.>
<sebsebseb> Ubuntu is probably a pretty good server distro, but  Debian, Redhat, and CentOS are much more likely to be used as a server
<sebsebseb> jpapertowel: yes Debain can be a good desktop distro as well
<sebsebseb> MaximLevitsky-vm: Gnash and Swfdec won't work as good as  Flash either, but they are getting there
<sebsebseb> MaximLevitsky-vm: Wine won't work as well as real Windows for loads of Windows apps, but it is getting there
<sebsebseb> things take time,  also as time goes by certain software becomes obsolute
<rww> that reminds me, I should install gnash in Lucid and see how it's going
<rww> although I don't use Flash much any more anyway. I only used it for youtube, and youtube-dl + ffmpeg2ogg does that for me :)
<penguin42> sebsebseb: icedtea seems to have a much lower success score for me
<sebsebseb> penguin42: MaximLevitsky-vm  well I assume running Windows java in  Wine in a browser their,  will work quite well
<penguin42> sebsebseb: You may as well run Windows if you are going to get that nutty
<sebsebseb> penguin42: I would avoide doing stuff like that personalley, but these so called business's who want Java so badly, might do it
<sebsebseb> penguin42: as for running real Windows, well virtual machines :D
<penguin42> sebsebseb: If you put people in that position they just never transition to Linux
<sebsebseb> penguin42: which position?
<penguin42> sebsebseb: Of making it difficult to get their work done
<sebsebseb> penguin42: running some apps in Wine isn't a big deal,  running a Windows vm, well got to wait for it to boot up
<penguin42> sebsebseb: We should take this elsewhere, but I've been through these types of scenarious at work in a few companies
<avi_> hey, does Alpha 3 come with the new Plymouth boot thing by default?
<sebsebseb> penguin42:  Having to Wine or Windows virtual machine Java would be sucky though
<penguin42> avi_: Yes
<avi_> okay, and is it enabled by default? Also, can I ensure that my gfx card will be supported? I read somewhere it doesn't like ATI cards.
<sebsebseb> penguin42: What I just put is a good ending,  so convo over I guess
<penguin42> avi_: It likes my Radeon card
<penguin42> avi_: Which one have you got?
<jpapertowel> jesus, just installed alpha 3 from mini.iso with minimum possible installation - booted up, -/+ buffers/cache: 575 used
<avi_> ATI Radeon HD 2600
<avi_> Its in a 2008 iMac, if it matters.
<penguin42> avi_: Do you know which chip that is?
<avi_> hmm, chip?
<penguin42> avi_: It seems to be an RV630 - I think the 6's just work (mine is a 7xx chip and that just went in)
<avi_> ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro (just checked)
<avi_> sounds great!
<avi_> Any reason I shouldn't upgrade from 9.10?
<avi_> As opposed to making an a3 install cd?
<penguin42> avi_: Remember it's still Alpha, some things break; it might break really badly and you could lose data - have a good backup and no how to fix things!
<penguin42> oh upgrade? Oh sure - upgrade seems fine for me - use the do-release-upgrade script
<penguin42> (or update-manager)
<avi_> That's fine, it's just sort of a ubuntu-for-the-hell-of-it thing.
<avi_> I dualboot my stable OS X and ubuntu.
<avi_> so even if ubuntu fails completely, I'm fine.
<avi_> Furthermore my OS X install is regularly backed up, so even if it manages to mess with my OS X partition, I'm safe. :D
<penguin42> avi_: Well it could take out MacOS on the same drive if it really goes screwy
<avi_> That's a scenario that I'm able to combat :D
<avi_> hopefully won't have to, but never the less.
<Kai_> I tried "update-manager -d" in lucid alpha 2 but I don't see a new release.
<BUGabundo> Kai_: there is NO new release
<BUGabundo> lucid is already the most recent one
<avi_> Alpha 3 is out.
<avi_> That is what he is referring to.
<Kai_> how do you update to alpha 3 from alpha 2, then?
<avi_> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/alpha3
<BUGabundo> avi_: milestones are NOT releases
<BUGabundo> Kai_: as always: updating
<avi_> He misspoke then.
<BUGabundo> I do updates 4 times a day
<Kai_> I misspoke, BUGabundo, as avi_ said.
<Kai_> I didn't see any kind of update.
<BUGabundo> Kai_: I do $ sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<Kai_> Okay, I will once Synaptic is done
<BUGabundo> Kai_: do you run update manager daily or any other apt frontend?
<BUGabundo> done what?
<Kai_> I run synaptic and the update manager very often
<penguin42> hmm note the special in there for upgrading from lucid 2
<Kai_> BUGabundo: I tried installing gtk2 rgba, but I do not want it
<Kai_> I think it messed up Firefox and Chrome.
<BUGabundo> Kai_: if you already update, what else are you expecting ?
<Kai_> Flash doesn't work in Chrome anymore and Firefox is dead except for root
<Kai_> BUGabundo: ?
<BUGabundo> all of that WFM
<Kai_> actually, there was a distribution upgrade yesterday...
<Kai_> and all the craziness with FF and Chrome happened after that. :O
<Kai_> this is weird.
<avi_> Wait -- no browser flash in Alpha 3?
<BUGabundo> open a new Guest Session and test
<Kai_> avi_: it works in Firefox when I run it as root.
<Kai_> BUGabundo: okay, I will.
<Kai_> Be right back.
<BUGabundo> flash 64 bits .so from adobe working fine here
<BUGabundo> Kai_: NEVER run anything as ROOT , please
<avi_> Yeah, seems like a bad idea.
<BUGabundo> its not officially supported either
<Kai_> BUGabundo: It was just for testing once.
<BUGabundo> don't really care
<BUGabundo> avoid doing it
<BUGabundo> no real reason to
<Kai_> I can't get to a Guest Session... it just does the same thing as when you lock the screen
<BUGabundo> purge plymouth
<Kai_> BUGabundo: actually, those commands you gave me want to remove the packages from the distribution upgrade yesterday! :D
<Kai_> okay, I will once this is done
<BUGabundo> safe-upgrade *should* be fine
<Kai_> Oh, by the way, what does the {u} after a package name mean?
<BUGabundo> uninstall I think
<BUGabundo> [a] for adding
<avi_> does plymouth require grub 2?
<BUGabundo> see you tomorrow!
<BUGabundo> avi_: probably
<Kai_> I just noticed something...
<Kai_> The error was 'BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)'.
<Kai_> That happened in Firefox and Banshee.
<Kai_> The exact same thing.
<rww> {a} is automatically installed, iirc
<Kai_> I'm guessing it's a problem with gdk (Gdk-ERROR **:)
<Kai_> okay, what the toast. My filesystem is read-only now.
<avi_> eeek.
<penguin42> Kai_: dmesg
<penguin42> Kai_: Should tell you why it went read only
<Kai_> Okay
<Kai_> sho[ 5317.569155] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 203974939
<Kai_> s/sho//
<penguin42> not a good error depending what is either side
<Kai_> http://pastebin.com/VyUZFVNk  <-- some recent output from dmesg
<DebianUT> Anyone tried Lucid alpha3 in vmware?
<avi_> DebainUT: I'm going to in.. 1 hour.
<arand> Kai_: time to fsck..
<penguin42> Kai: It sounds like 1) your machine is too hot (see temperatuer throttle) and then something bad happened on the ATA link - I don't know the sata errors well but I'd say that was at the link level on the drive rather than a particular bad sector
<Kai_> arand: this is happened before, I had to fsck
<penguin42> Kai: Check your fans/cooling first, then use smartctl -a to see if the drive is OK
<Kai_> penguin42: Oops. I'm using a laptop, must have blocked the air vent.
<Kai_> /fan
<Kai_> penguin42: not installed :(
<Kai_> I'm going to reboot into my old 9.04 install and fsck from there, be back in a bit
<penguin42> Ahh!
<penguin42> arand: fsck is the WRONG thing to do!
<penguin42> arand: If you have IO errors the first thing to do is to figure out what is wrong with the hardware, fsck can't do that and can make it a LOT worse if the hardware is dodgy
<DebianUT> avi_: I just did, and x crashes constantly
<DebianUT> avi_: gonna try with virtual box
<arand> penguin42: Ok.. well I tend to simply reboot as quickly as possible when I get the ro remount..
<avi_> DebianUT: Wow, I misread. I plan on using Vbox.
<penguin42> arand: If you get a ro remount it's probably failing hardware and you should fix it - it really shouldn't happen; very very occasionally you hit bugs that cause it
<avi_> DebainUT: You're on a mac too I presume?
<DebianUT> avi_: WIndows 7
<avi_> How can you be using VMWare?
<avi_> Oh, its not mac only.
<DebianUT> avi_: Is not mac only
<penguin42> VMWare was on other platforms many years before mac
<DebianUT> OO, it doesn't crash in VBox.
<Kai_> okay, my filesystem is now unfscked.
<arand> Kai_: penguin42 seems to have a few things to say about how one shouldn't rush for an fsck the first thing..
<arand> Kai_: So I might've been wrong on that..
<Kai_> fsck fixed it
<Kai_> it seems
<Kai_> :D
<arand> Yes, but it indicates hardware errors which should be looked over first.. or something like that..
<Kai_> the fan isn't blocked anymore :p
<Kai_> stupid blanket
<arand> Well, if the problem is that obvious I guess, just make sure there's no lasting damage (palimpsest/smartctl)
<penguin42> Kai_: Yeh I was just saying, always check the hardware/sort stuff out before doing fsck - fsck running on bad hardware can make things worse
<Kai_> My hardware is fine physically I think
<penguin42> anyway, time for bed
<Kai_> bai
<avi_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XlCVrtgxVcI&feature=related
<arand> avi_: in our dreams.. (also: old!)
<Kai_> Wow, Chrome works again.
<Kai_> :DD
<Kai_> BUGabundo is awesomeness.
<Kai_> Firefox works! :D
<shaggy_> How can i have an LV on my lvm  that has a 1 GB FS and fill it with 2.3 GB of data? its /tmp and i used dd ??? Is something wierd here?
<void^> you made a sparse file
<RAOF> shaggy_: Since it's /tmp, it's also possible that it's mounted on a tmpfs (ie: ramdisk).
<shaggy_> so tmp also ram disk to expand?
<shaggy_> allows*
<RAOF> It'll use up to 1/2 your RAM; IIRC.
<Nitsuga> shaggy_, in my ubutnu /tmp isn't a tmpfs...
<rww> It is in some versions, isn't in others. check using "mount"
<RAOF> In fact, it'll depend on how much space is free on /
<shaggy_> tmp isnt listed with the mount command ? is that because its lvm?
<shaggy_> lvscan shows it there
<void^> what dd command did you use?
<shaggy_> dd if=/dev/zero of=/tmp/outfile
<void^> that would simply fill the filesystem entirely, maybe lvm automatically expands the volume
<shaggy_> void^ thats what i wanted to check if it would fill and stop...
<shaggy_> it nevers stops..
<vlad003> Why is this channel named ubuntu+1? I've seen someone refer to a version of Lucid by lucid+1. What does that mean?
<Nitsuga> vlad003, here is discussion about lucid
<Nitsuga> and when lucid is releases, here we will discuse about mad monkey (unofficial joke name :P)
<Kai_> Mischievous Man? :o
<vlad003> So it's just the future version of Ubuntu
<vlad003> but what would the person who said "Lucid+1" mean?
<vlad003> he said something like: "I'll test it in lucid+1"
<Nitsuga> Kai_, it would be a shame if 10.10 is something about man. That would be another excuse to keep the "Human" theme!!!
<virtuald> i actually like the human gingerbread theme
<neezer> If I have 9.10 on my laptop, and I install 10.04 on a separate partition that is already there?
<maco2> neezer: is there a "then" to go with that "if"?
<neezer> then will it cause pronblems?
<neezer> *problems
<maco2> do you intend to share /home ?
<neezer> I don't think so.
<neezer> I'd like to see what it is like fresh install.
<maco2> should be fine then
<neezer> I have a separate /home partition right now anyways, will that move over to the new one? I would rather it doesn't. That way I know that I won't screw up my install that I have.
<maco2> when you install, just choose not to use that extra /home.  the standard "put everything in a new partition" option should work fine
<neezer> great! thanks
<fausto> How do I report bugs for an ubuntu+1 release? There are any special options I need to set in launchpand when creatin the bug report?
<rww> fausto: Type `ubuntu-bug packagenamegoeshere` in the terminal
<rww> that's how you do it for released versions too now. It automatically sends Ubuntu and package version info (amongst other things that you can browse before sending) to Launchpad.
<fausto> rww: but I'm not on Lucid at the moment, my wifi isn't working on lucid, so I'm back on my other system (karmic)
<twb> fausto: ubuntu-bug should be able to generate a file which you can manually copy via sneakernet, then upload using that other machine
<rww> fausto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs#Filing%20bugs%20when%20off-line
<maco2> fausto: the assumption on any bug report is that it is against the current development version. "fix released" always means "in the current development version."  getting a bug fixed in an already-released version actually requires setting an additional flag on the report
<neezer> I just did a check, and my spare partition is only 12.8 GB, is that enough to install and use 10.04? or would you recommend more
<maco2> neezer: thats fine
<maco2> neezer: just dont try to torrent 15GB of music ;)
<neezer> maco2, I don't think I'll be doing much of that at all...just want to check things out. Any idea if skype will work with it? I have been having lots of problems with skype and 9.10.
<maco2> i havent tried
<neezer> well then I guess it will be an adventure!
<crimsun> skype works fine with /current/ 10.04
<crimsun> I uploaded the last bits to fix the PA side prior to Alpha 3, and if you update you'll get the capture-side mute fixes
<neezer> hmmm, thanks crimsun.
<fausto> how do I report a bug if I'm not sure which package contains the problem? E.G. gstreamer-properties (Multimidia Systems Selector) is missing an important option of video device in Lucid, but I believe the bug is somewhere in the graphics stack and not in gstreamer-properties, so how should I report it?
<maco2> if you think its in X, use the "xorg" package and someone who knows X will triage it into the right sub-package
<crimsun> fausto: or, ubuntu-bug -f
<crimsun> then choose Display
<rww> ooo, shiny. I didn't know about that.
<RAOF> fausto: What is the problem?  It's possible that it's easily solvable.
<fausto> RAOF: the problem is that gstreamer-properties doesn't list "ATI Radeon Video Overlay" as an option anymore and with the only remaining option "Radeon Textured Video" I can't play fullscreen videos
<RAOF> Off the top of my head, I'd guess that the problem is that the video overlay is not implemented with KMS.  And there's a subsidiary problem there - you can't play fullscreen video with the textured video adapter?
<RAOF> That should be faster/higher quality/better/involve more gold bars than the overlay, IIUC.
<fausto> RAOF: my card is not fast enough to play fullscreen with textured video, it runs slow and with a lot of tearing
<fausto> I guess I'll try to disable KMS  to see if it resolves the problem
<RAOF> You might lose 3D if you do that.  Graphics drivers suck. :)
<fausto> by lose you mean even worse than I have now? my card is of the radeon r3xx family and I've been sufering without proper 3d since the ati droped support for it on the proprietary driver
<RAOF> I think you might have to define “proper” more thoroughly.  My understanding was that r300s should get perfectly adequate 3D out of the free driver.
<RAOF> Of course, installing fglrx will *break* 3D for any other driver, so if you've got remnants of that installed it might be your problem.
<fausto> the free driver doesn't support opengl2.0 and is one order of magnitude slower than the proprietary (I had to stop playing computer games :-(
<fausto> and I don't have any fglrx installed I did a clean lucid install from the live cd
<fausto> but lets forget about 3d, I gave up hopes on 3D a long time ago and I know I'll never be able to use it again untill I change my hardware. My problem now is that in karmic I can play videos fullscreen without tearing using video overlay, but this is not an option anymore in lucid, so: How can I disable KMS?
<RAOF> Add radeon.modeset=0 to your kernel command line, I think.
<fausto> thanks, I'll try it. I'll be back in 30min
<git__> what's the current kernel version for lucid?
<Damascene> hello, does any one have this problem when you login you see black screen with the mouse only and you need to switch to tty then to X by f7 for it to work
<Damascene> can some on test the battery icon on clear-look theme
<ell> Ello... Have a small problem with lucid
<Damascene> hi ell
<Damascene> what is the problem
<ell> after ~5minutes of idle  cpu is going to the sl33p mode. And when i'm trying to unlock it - all gdm keyholder is stucking and making 100% cpu usage
<ell> =)
<ell> have waited for 20 minutes - still stucked... then i've killed it, stopped gdm, and started it again. only that helps.
<ell> and that helps only once. At the next time there is no chance to start gdm after it has been stopped
<ell> that's happening every time :P
<ell> any ideas what could I do?
<ell> could -> should
<ell> :P
<Damascene> ell, disable the lock screen feature for now, it's know bug
<ell> where to do that>
<ell> ?
<Damascene> bug 524860
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 524860 in gnome-keyring "starts eating cpu when trying to unlock screen" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524860
<ell> thx for halp
<Guest30244> ell, did you see the bug 524860
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 524860 in gnome-keyring "starts eating cpu when trying to unlock screen" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524860
<mjs7231> Hey guys, I just updated to Aplha3, and now I can't get Ubuntu out of Low Graphics Mode
<mjs7231> Im running NVIDIA and even installed the latest drivers: nvidia-glx-195
<RAOF> mjs7231: How did you install those drivers?
<mjs7231> I used the PPA: http://ppa.launchpad.net/sevenmachines/nvidia/ubuntu
<RAOF> :(
<mjs7231> My /etc/X11/xorg.conf is shown here: http://nvidia.pastebin.com/eFQ4R5kB
<mjs7231> and the XORG error I get is something like "Screens found, but none usable"
<RAOF> There's been a big change in the way the nvidia drivers are installed in Lucid; I don't think any of the PPAs have got this right.
<RAOF> Thus, I think all of the nvidia PPAs are currently broken.
<mjs7231> ok, thats good to know. :)
<mjs7231> I also tried the recomended driver in the Hardware Drivers menu item.. but same thing..
<RAOF> That would have been debuggable :)
<mjs7231> From what you're saying, it sounds like I might just need to wait a few days for things to hash out a bit?
<RAOF> I'm not even sure if you'll be able to cleanly remove the PPA packages.  Failing anything else, try removing them, removing the PPA from your sources, and then reinstalling all the relevant packages: “sudo aptitude reinstall ~nmesa ~nlibgl1 ~nxorg ~nxserver ~nnvidia”
<mjs7231> ok
<RAOF> Oh, the drivers installed through Hardware Drivers should work (and should have been working for a while.
<mjs7231> remove nvidia-195-kernel-source nvidia-195-libvdpau-dev nvidia-96-modaliases nvidia-current-modaliases nvidia-glx-195 nvidia-173-modaliases nvidia-settings :)
<mjs7231> whats that tilda mean in the install command?
<mjs7231> RAOF, Just FYI.. I was running fine until todays update on Lucid.
<RAOF> Match by.  And the 'n' means “name”
<mjs7231> thanks
<RAOF> So that's “reinstall all the packages whose names contain mesa, libgl1, xorg, xserver, or nvidia”
<mjs7231> OMG!!
<mjs7231> I still ahd that PPA in there..
<mjs7231> its going to install all the nvidia drivers! :-P
<mjs7231> ohh god, what did I do.. :)
<mjs7231> lol.. this is great.
<mjs7231> im afraid to ctrl+c this in the middle of installing..
<mjs7231> ok..
<mjs7231> im going to reboot and see if this thing even boots now. :)
<damascene> does any one have a laptop here?
<mjs7231> Hey RAOF, Its working now! :)
<mjs7231> Thanks alot.
<mjs7231> ok, time for bed. :)
<mjs7231> gnight
<mjs7231> and thanks again! :)
 * Anzenketh is liking the way lucid is looking now
<wzssyqa> which kernel will lucid use?2.5.33?
<Anzenketh> I just shut down lucid hold on I will let you know
<hifi> some bastard upgraded thunderbird to 3 ;)
<hifi> must be the best ubuntu release ever
<git__> it's LTS
<Anzenketh> It has to be good
<Anzenketh> It is a LTS version
<git__> I hope so ... b/c 9.10 freezes sporadically on me
<git__> i had to upgrade to 2.6.32.x to stop all the freezes
<Anzenketh> git__: your enviroment would be excelent to run a test in
<Anzenketh> Have you thought about testing alpha in a Live enviroment
<git__> tomorrow, i'll d/l lucid alpha 3
<git__> live as in production? ... not quite there yet :P
<Anzenketh> No live as in live cd
<Anzenketh> I am running mine in a vm
<Anzenketh> Lucid uses 2.6.32.14 currently
<Anzenketh> I would not want to run alpha as my main system ewww
<Anzenketh> However it is quite stable maby.
<wzssyqa> now,google earth and gnote suck
<SomeoneE1se> I'm running openbox and nm-applet can no longer get my wpa key from the keyring daemon, any help in trouble shooting this one?  Where do I look first?
<Anzenketh> let me dig out a bug report
<Anzenketh> SomeoneE1se: what version are you running?
<Anzenketh> Guess he did not want the answer
<SomeoneE1se> sorry my keyboard froze, what version of what ubuntu? The karmic alpha, I just apt-get update/dist-upgrade not an hour ago
<SomeoneE1se> I missed anything post that question... also I was going to file a bug report but I hate submitting bugs with, "it doesn't work, I don't know why, sorry!"
<SomeoneE1se> awww all my support went away :( sad
<Anzenketh> Nope
<Anzenketh> Yes what version of ubuntu are you using?
<SomeoneE1se> karmic alpha
<git__> karmic alpha?
<SomeoneE1se> the install it about 2 weeks old however apt-get dist-upgrade is <1h old
<git__> what's that?
<SomeoneE1se> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha5
<SomeoneE1se> this one
<git__> debugging with syskey
<git__> even if your filesystem freezes on you, you can still get keyboard input
<Anzenketh> Ahh ok
<SomeoneE1se> I'm sorry I really fucked it up
<Anzenketh> There is a bug report open on this issue
<SomeoneE1se> I'm on the 10.4 alpha
<Anzenketh> Is this your production system?
<Anzenketh> Ahh
<SomeoneE1se> yes and no
<SomeoneE1se> I have another system but yes this is the main system I use right now
<Anzenketh> Ok so you are helping by testing
<SomeoneE1se> sure we can go with that
<SomeoneE1se> trying to at least
<Anzenketh> Let me look up a bug report I was working on
<Anzenketh> SomeoneE1se: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/527313
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 527313 in network-manager "after last update the network manager does not connect to wireless network" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Anzenketh> See if the details are the same for you if so mark yourself as having a issue
<Anzenketh> And post a comment so I can mark as confirmed.
<SomeoneE1se> no I can still connect, the problem is that it doesn't talk with the keyring daemon
<SomeoneE1se> so it prompts me for a wpa key everytime is connects to a network
<Anzenketh> Oh that issue
<rww> I like being on this channel. It finds bugs for me before I bother reporting them.
<Anzenketh> I remember seeing something in regards to that too SomeoneE1se
<Anzenketh> SomeoneE1se: Does this issue sound more like your's
<Anzenketh> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/305067
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 305067 in network-manager-applet "Cannot connect to WPA2 Enterprise network (PEAP w/phase2) (Intrepid)" [Undecided,New]
<Anzenketh> Na that not it
<Anzenketh> SomeoneE1se: Check out bug Bug #150934  see if that is your issue
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 150934 in network-manager "[ralink] nm-applet will not keep a WPA key. " [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/150934
<Anzenketh> You can also search https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager?field.searchtext=WPA&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field
<Anzenketh> .has_patch=&field.has_no_package= to see if you can find something simular to your issue
<Anzenketh> Or the same
<SomeoneE1se> thanks Anzenketh searching now
<jfox> hey everyone, I recently upgraded to 10.04 from 9.10 and my wireless usb mouse stopped working
<jfox> I'm guessing this is due to the removal of hal
<jfox> I've configured xorg.conf by hand in the past on gentoo systems if that is the case, but I was wondering if it could be caused by the removal of some other package
<jfox> or if ubuntu has a tool I can run to auto configure my system
<jfox> also, since the upgrade my LCD is not at its full brightness nor can I adjust it
<SomeoneE1se> how do I clear a dns cache for firefox?
<AlanBell> hi all
<AlanBell> what is the current story around Java for Lucid?
<EruditeHermit> hey is radeon broken in lucid?
<EruditeHermit> it is defaulting to VESA for me
<arand> AlanBell: afaik, icedtea is the recommended default for lucid, other than that I don't know..
<AlanBell> don't think that will run a tomcat container with Alfresco in it
<EruditeHermit> I am getting Failed to load module "ati" (module does not exist, 0) when I try to use the ati or radeon drivers for X. Any one else having this issue?
<crdlb> EruditeHermit: have you verified the packages are installed?
<EruditeHermit> crdlb, yeah they are. The radeon kernel module is even loaded
<crdlb> xserver-xorg-video-ati and -radeon?
<EruditeHermit> yep
<EruditeHermit> oh wait
<EruditeHermit> they aren't
<EruditeHermit> wtf
<EruditeHermit> must have removed them on upgrade
<EruditeHermit> thanks that will do it
<EruditeHermit> crdlb, seems to be that firmware-linux was obsoleted, do you know what replaced it?
<EruditeHermit> ah linux-firmware possibly
<gotsanity> Anyone know why I am locking up when i login but only on the newest kernel installed? If i login from the older kernel it works fine.
<patcito> hi
<om26er> !hi | patcito
<ubottu> patcito: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu+1! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<patcito> hi
<patcito> I get "error while loading shared libraries: libxul.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" when trying to start firefox
<patcito> anyone else gets that too?
<om26er> gotsanity, I think its another bug (reported already) its a gnome-keyring issue
<gotsanity> k, i'll see what i can find
<ActionParsnip> Patcito: are you using the mozilla ppa?
<patcito> ActionParsnip, no
<patcito> regular ff
<patcito> weird thing is, I tried downloading the tarball from mozilla ftps, and I get the same error
<ActionParsnip> Patcito: if you search your fs is the file there? Is there a bug logged for this?
<EruditeHermit> hmm, touchpad edge scrolling not working
<patcito> ActionParsnip, locate finds it
<ActionParsnip> Pacito: is it in the right place?
<patcito> ActionParsnip, although, it's called /usr/lib/libxul.so.0d, is that normal?
<ActionParsnip> Patcito: looks like you need a symlink
<ActionParsnip> Patcito: does /usr/lib/libxul.so exist?
<patcito> no
<patcito> ActionParsnip, but how about the tarball? it comes with libxul
<patcito> but, let me try the symlink
<ActionParsnip> Patcito: sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libxul.so.0d /usr/lib/libxul.so
<ActionParsnip> Patcito: if it works, log a bug with the fix
<edakiri> ∃ A3 DVD?
<patcito> ActionParsnip, still not working, I'll fill a bug tomorrow after an update if it's still happening, thanks
<jfox> anyone alive?
<arand> barely..
<jfox> ah my night is just beginning lol
<gotsanity> yeah, mine is ending... work in 6 hours >.<
<gotsanity> goodnight
<jfox> hrmm... since I updated to lucid, my usb mouse isn't showing up in lsusb
<edakiri> jfox: mine continues to work.
<zniavre> good morning
<Bash23> Is the alpha 3 stable enough to use day to day or will it constantly crash on me?
<jfox> i havent had any problems
<jfox> well no crashing
<Bash23> What probs have you ahd?
<Bash23> had*
<jfox> trouble getting my usb wireless mouse working and my lcd screen is dim and i can't adjust brightness
<EruditeHermit> hey, does anyone know how to regain the scrolling settings tab in System --> Preferences --> Mouse in Lucid?
<kikbguy> The nouveau driver (installed by default on 10.04 alpha 3 and Fedora) causes my screen to go blue when I try to boot up ubuntu.  Anyone know how to fix it?
<jfox> i think its due to the removal of HAL
<Bash23> I guess I'll risk it and update.
<EruditeHermit> jfox, was that at me?
<jfox> no at Bash23
<kikbguy> Is there a fix?
<Bash23> jfox, Do you think the update was worth it overall?
<jfox> yeah
<jfox> but mainly because I have a radeonhd mobile
<Bash23> I have a nvida card but I should be able to use the nvidia drivers so it wont be a prob for me.
<jfox> the 2.6.32 kernel has new drivers for it and that was the main reason i updated
<Bash23> so I should*
<Bash23> o...
<kklimonda> nvidia drivers are broken right now ;)
<jfox> other than that, it seems faster
<Bash23> NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<Bash23> :(
<Bash23> kklimonda, Are you serious?
<Bash23> No compiz? :(
<jfox> ouch, I feel for you Bash23
<kikbguy> It doesn't give me the option of using nvidia driver, it just goes right to the blue screen after booting ubuntu from the live cd and clicking "try ubuntu without installing"
<Bash23> I'll see what happens. I have a windows installed so I'll have something as backup.
<kklimonda> Bash23: there are problems with the boot process - it does work but every time you boot system gdm dies the first time you press enter and only after it starts again you can login
<jfox> could you add a kernel option before booting from the live cd?
<kikbguy> Any idea what the problem could be?
<jfox> maybe use a vesa driver by default?
<kklimonda> kikbguy: you can try to boot with lbm-nouveau.modeset=0 kernel parameter
<kikbguy> How do you add a kernel option before booting from the live cd?
<Bash23> I guess I'll reinstall ubuntu 9.10 if its that bad...
<Bash23> To late to abort though, It's getting the new packages right know.
<kikbguy> kklimonda, any way a noob like myself might find instructions on doing that?
<Bash23> kklimonda, Have you gotten Compiz working?
<kklimonda> Bash23: yes, it works
<Bash23> Well, I guess that's a plus.
<zniavre> bug 528263
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 528263 in indicator-me "wrong fonts in entrybox if background menu is black" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/528263
<kklimonda> kikbguy: no idea - you have to play around the boot screen :/
<kklimonda> kikbguy: by pressing one of function keys you can get an Expert something.. ;)
<kikbguy> alright, thx, I'll just report it as a bug and play around with it
<Bash23> Just out of curiosity does anyone know if you can import you /home partation without screwing up /user?
<jfox> do you mean during the update?
<jfox> The update won't touch your home directories unless you're formatting/doing a fresh install
<Bash23> When you make a fresh install
<Bash23> because I might need to reinstall 9.10
<Bash23> unless there is a way to downgrade
<jfox> as long as its on a separate partition
<jfox> and you don't use the entire disk overwriting it during the install, you can have the installer reinstall the base files to the root partition then link /home to the home partition
<jfox> i'll be back shortly
<Bash23> k
<Smoochict> Should i test ubuntu 10.04?
<Bash23> apperently it has nvidia driver probs
<Bash23> I guess I'll find out...
<Smoochict> :O  nivdia driver problems?
<Bash23> <kklimonda> Bash23: there are problems with the boot process - it does work but every time you boot system gdm dies the first time you press enter and only after it starts again you can login
<Bash23> I'll post late on when it upgrades
<Bash23> later*
<Bash23> kklimonda, Are you on Alpha 2 or 3?
<kklimonda> Bash23: a2 updated to a3
<Omar87> What's the latest version of 10.4 now?
<Bash23> alpha 3
<Omar87> Bash23, thanks.
<Bash23> Omar87, http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/alpha3#Improved%20support%20for%20nVidia%20proprietary%20graphics%20drivers
<Bash23> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/alpha3
<arand> There isn't really versions when it comes to ubuntu dev version, it's just quick rolling release, with a few pauses to create liveCDs which are more safe to install from (a.k.a. alpha/beta)...
<Bash23> aren't their like 6 alphas then beat and release?
<Bash23> beta*
<ubuntujenkins> Bash23 for lts there is only 3 alphas and there is two betas
<AlanBell> when building packages for Lucid will it be possible to build-depend on stuff in the partner repository? i.e. Sun Java if it gets there.
<AlanBell> I tried a little experiment in a Karmic PPA and you can't build-depend on acroread which is a partner repo package
<kklimonda> AlanBell: no, you can't
<AlanBell> :-(
<BUGabundo_work> morning
<arand> BUGabundo_work: 'ello
<BUGabundo_work> hey
<Bash23> hey
<BUGabundo_work> am i the only one facing probs with DCHP
<BUGabundo_work> for the last two days???
<Bash23> dchp?
<BUGabundo_work> yep Bash23
<BUGabundo_work> dhclient to be more precise
<Bash23> o...
<Bash23> I'm not sure...
<Bash23> I'm upgrading ATM
<Omar87> Bash23, to alpha 3?
<Bash23> Yes from 9.10
<Omar87> Bash23, cool!. I'm currently downloading the iso.
<BUGabundo_work> Omar87: ppl dont upgrade to milestones
<BUGabundo_work> they upgrade to what ever its in the archive
<BUGabundo_work> at a certain moment
<BUGabundo_work> speaking of upgrades
<Omar87> BUGabundo_work, I know. I just want to test drive it on my other machine.
<BUGabundo_work> oh right... cant connect home. darn dhcp breakage
<BUGabundo_work> Omar87: $ upgrade-manager -d
<BUGabundo_work> enjoy
<Omar87> BUGabundo_work, yeah, thanks. However, my other machine is hollow atm. :) (meaning:  there's almost no OS in there)
<BUGabundo_work> ahh
<BUGabundo_work> ok bko or netboot.me
<BUGabundo_work> and start it up
<BUGabundo_work> u will have to hand edit the repo to get lucid from daily servers
<arand> BUGabundo_work: Omar87: official way is "do-release-upgrade -d" ...
<BUGabundo_work> arand: for cli version, yes
<arand> For both, afaik..
<Omar87> arand, BUGabundo_work, thanks guys. I really know all that, but I have no Ubuntu on my other machine altogether.
<Bash23> When I upgrade all y servers will stay intact right?
<Bash23> my&
<Bash23> *
<BUGabundo_work> arand: NO. GUI oficial version *is* UM
<Bash23> or will I have to set them up again?
<BUGabundo_work> Bash23: upgrades shouldnt leave you without your setings
<BUGabundo_work> but as usual MAKE BACKUPs
<arand> BUGabundo_work: but not for getting to a devel release?
<BUGabundo_work> and remember its ALPHA software with NO KIND of garantee support
<Bash23> I to late for backups.
<BUGabundo_work> arand: ???
<Bash23> It's *
<BUGabundo_work> Bash23: then PREY :D
<BUGabundo_work> Bash23: i already replied to you a few lines above, on how to get a no OS machine with ubuntu , via network
<BUGabundo_work> or u can use a cd or pendrive with a daily image
<Bash23> Meh, it can't be that hard to reset up the server.
<BUGabundo_work> i really dont get what you want to do Bash23  :(
<Bash23> I was wondering if my server will get erased after upgrade.
<Bash23> file and print server
<BUGabundo_work> what is it running right now?
<Bash23> Yes.
<BUGabundo_work> what is it running right now?
<Bash23> What do you mean?
<BUGabundo_work> what os/version/arch
<Bash23> Ubuntu 9.10
<Bash23> Forget it, I'll find out when this is done installing in 45 min
<Bash23> upgrading*
<nacho_> hey guys
<nacho_> after a few months without splash screen I found out that I had to install the plymouth package, though after installing it now no cool theme appears
<nacho_> I've installed plymouth and the theme, do I have to configure something?
<nacho_> do I need also the -x11 package?
<BUGabundo_work> nacho_: behare of a bug that makes your login crash when u press enter, with plymouth installed
<nacho_> BUGabundo_work, yeah, I realized that when I press enter with the gnome-keyring the session is restarted and the gdm appears to login again
<Bash23> Should I keep my local version of grub-pc?
<Bash23> or should I install maintainers version?
<benje> hello
<zniavre> hello / bonjour benje
<benje> salut zniavre :)
<benje> i have error about driver ice1712, i use two same card ewx24/96 ( not same rev )
<benje> how are you zniavre it's been long time
<benje> the error in dmesg is about cs8427 ( spdif ) signature
<zniavre> great thank you
<zniavre> do not know for your worrie
<benje> sometime drivers don't see any card somtimes one and rarelly the both
<zniavre> but there is planty of good and helpfull ppl here
<zniavre> plenty*
<benje> zniavre: i am trying to made an audio station
<zniavre> wow
<benje> for the jm2l 2010 but maybe for later
<benje> au regard of problems
<BUGabundo_work> benje: please file a bug ($ ubuntu-bug audio), join #ubuntu-audio-help and ping crimsun  to it
<benje> ok BUGabundo_work
<benje> BUGabundo_work: it seems that crimsun is not here
<BUGabundo_work> the nick is. and he will read backlong when he gets a change
<benje> BUGabundo_work: i give the dmesg, lspci -vvvvv and alsa-base.conf
<BUGabundo_work> *chance
<benje> does he need somthings else ?
<BUGabundo_work> ubuntu-bug alsa-base should be enough
<Damascene> can any one test the clear-look battery icon please
<benje> BUGabundo_work: do you think it's because i don't put sdif cable between both card ( it's something i am thinking now
<BUGabundo_work> no idea
<benje> s/sdif/spdif
<Bash23> GAAAAAAAA!
<Bash23> I can't boot into ubuntu
<Bash23> It says waiting for /Windows [sm] and its stuck on that screen
<Bash23> anyone know how to fix this?
<BUGabundo_work> never saw that
<BUGabundo_work> and u still havent replied to my inicial question
<BUGabundo_work> so i cant provide a good reply
<BUGabundo_work> [09:31] <BUGabundo_work> what os/version/arch
<Bash23> I just upgraded from ubuntu 9.10 to 10.04
<phaidros> hi, anyone any solution for the very slow X with ati cards?
<penguin42> hmm that was an odd boot failure
<penguin42> was left with what looked like a text console with a few normalish type of boot messages, but with the mouse cursor; keyboard was in raw mode and what I typed was coming out with junk; sshing in showed X was running, looked like it got stuck on KMS
<Damascene> penguin42, are you there?
 * penguin42 might be
<Damascene> how did you get out?
<penguin42> Damascene: sshed in, rebooted it
<Damascene> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/523788
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 523788 in plymouth "Only see X mouse cursor on VT during boot" [High,Confirmed]
<Damascene> you might kill the gnome-screensaver
<rww> yup, plymouth bug. I've given up trying to figure it out, removed the package.
<penguin42> Damascene: Ah yes sounds like that one, hadn't seen those symptoms before
<kklimonda> you can fix the cursor on vt by using sysrq+k to restart X server
<Damascene> in this bug report they call this text console a VT but if you can't type in it what is it really?
<rww> it's a horrible mess caused by the quest for shiny boot graphics :(
<penguin42> Damascene: I think it is one of the virtual consoles but I suspect it's actually vc7 which is the one used by X anyway and so there is no getty running to take your commands and X/plymouth has already switched the keyboard to the mode that it  uses
<Damascene> so it's a vt that aren't rely a vt because it X special place ... or something
<Damascene> *really
 * Damascene sorry for his poor english
<penguin42> Damascene: Just because X uses it, it doesn't change the fact it is still a virtual console
<knittl> hi. linux 2.6.33 was released yesterday … any chances it will make it into lucid?
<sebsebseb> knittl: no I think it will use 2.6.32 since it will be supported two years upstream
<knittl> hmm, ok. thanks sebsebseb
<BUGabundo_work> knittl: NO
<knittl> ok
<sebsebseb> knittl: and then they got to support it themselves I guess, if what I put is correct
<knittl> alright
<penguin42> sebsebseb: but hopefully after 2 years most of the nasties are gone, it's just down to backporting security fixes and the occasional driver backport
<sebsebseb> penguin42: ok
<sebsebseb> penguin42: knittl  It might get supported more than two years upstream, I think.
<Bash23> http://img222.imageshack.us/img222/5006/dsc00288c.jpg
<Bash23> After spaming ctlr-alt-f2 a bunch of times along with other keys I eventually got a shell.
<Bash23> http://img144.imageshack.us/img144/4070/dsc00291j.jpg
<Bash23> Anyone know how I can fix it?
<penguin42> Bash23: What is /windows?  A partition on the same disc?
<Bash23> Same HDD
<penguin42> is this an upgrade? How did you tell it about /windows?
<Bash23> After upgrade
<Bash23> From 9.10
<penguin42> Bash23: Did you manually add /windows to /etc/fstab ?
<Bash23> no...
<Bash23> Should I go into gparted and see if I can remove that tag?
<Damascene> you tried startx right?
<penguin42> I'd check if it's actually in /etc/fstab and see whether it's specified by uuid/or device (if it's there at all)
<Bash23> startx?
<Bash23> I tried running gdm
<Bash23> but I got that error
<Damascene> yes if you are at console and you can't see your gui you should try startx
<Damascene> that might help you back
<Bash23> but what about that eroor
<Bash23> error*
<penguin42> Damascene: I don't think Bash23 has got that far
<Bash23> http://img144.imageshack.us/img144/4070/dsc00291j.jpg
<Bash23> That has got to do with something
 * om26er just had a quick visit to #fedora and its silenced even more that #ubuntu+1
<Damascene> should he use the init 3?
<om26er> hey Damascene
<Damascene> what channel did you visit? was it #fedora-qa
<Damascene> hey om26er
<penguin42> Bash23: If the /windows in the /etc/fstab then I would comment it out and see if you can boot OK, if you've just forcibly killed plymouth I'm not sure it's in a sane state to be able to do much
 * om26er uses empathy for IRC
<Bash23> brb
<Bash23> I'll boot into live cd
<om26er> anybody using empathy renkoo? (that will be dafult in lucid) I am getting very small fonts
<Damascene> what is renkoo?
<om26er> Damascene: adium theme for empathy
<phaidros> anyone experience very slow X in lucid with ati?
<Damascene> I only have classic, blue, clean and simple themes for empathy
<Damascene> not using ati sorry
<rww> phaidros: I have an RV620 using xserver-xorg-video-radeon, and haven't had any problems.
<phaidros> rww: with dri running?
<rww> phaidros: I'd have to boot it up and check. If Compiz requires DRI, then yes.
<phaidros> it feels like even 2d acceleration is not working here on firegl t2
<phaidros> ok, then yes
<ccooke> ws
<ccooke> 12:12 < penguin42> Damascene: I don't think Bash23 has got that far
<ccooke> 12:12 < penguin42> Damascene: I don't think Bash23 has got that far
<ccooke> 12:12 < penguin42> Damascene: I don't think Bash23 has got that far
<ccooke> argh
 * penguin42 confiscates ccooke's middle mouse button
<Damascene> ccooke, what?
<ccooke> note to self: Clean laptop when it's not in use
 * ccooke goes away to do that better
<Damascene> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-themes/+bug/528407
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 528407 in gnome-themes "battery icon on clearlooks theme is broken" [Undecided,New]
<om26er> Damascene: its a duplicate
<Damascene> to which bug?
<Bash> THAT WORKED!
<Bash> Your a genius
<penguin42> it did?
<Damascene> Bash, what?
<Bash> ya
<Bash> Now I need to figure out how to get compiz working
<Bash> compiz (core) - Warn: SmcOpenConnection failed: None of the authentication protocols specified are supported
<Bash> compiz (core) - Fatal: Root visual is not a GL visual
<Bash> compiz (core) - Error: Failed to manage screen: 0
<Bash> compiz (core) - Fatal: Root visual is not a GL visual
<Bash> compiz (core) - Error: Failed to manage screen: 1
<Bash> compiz (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0.0
<Bash> :|
<rww> ubottu: pastebin | Bash
<ubottu> Bash: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gnomefreak> !pastebin | Bash
<om26er> Damascene: or not
 * gnomefreak late :(
<om26er> Damascene: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-sound/+bug/525295
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 525295 in indicator-sound "Lucid volume icons are not shown. Displays the "unknown icon" instead" [Low,Confirmed]
<om26er> but thats for indicator sound
<Bash> So does anyone know how to get compiz working?
<om26er> Damascene: the one you reported should be moved to power manager
<penguin42> Bash: It sounds like you need to get 3d to work first
<Damascene> om26er, it works with other themes
<om26er> Damascene: try dark room and its the same
<gnomefreak> Barridus: does this say yes or no glxinfo | grep render
<gnomefreak> opps
<Bash> How do I do that?
<gnomefreak> Bash: does this say yes or no glxinfo | grep render
<Bash> drivers seem to be installed.
<Bash> bash@bash-desktop:~$  glxinfo | grep render
<Bash> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig
<Bash> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig
<gnomefreak> Bash: that is why you dont have 3D running (ati?)
<Bash> Nvidia.
<Damascene> om26er, the same
<Bash> I'll reinstall the drivers
<gnomefreak> Bash: use jocky
<gnomefreak> jockey even
<Bash> Whats wrong with hardware drivers?
<om26er> Damascene: change the effected package to gnome-power-manager
<phaidros> hm, glxgears segfaults here, anyone else dri problems with ati?
<om26er> Damascene: should I ?
<gnomefreak> Bash: it is the same if you mean by the system menu
<gnomefreak> phaidros: ati has a problem or 3
<phaidros> gnomefreak: could you specify?
<gnomefreak> phaidros: one minute
<phaidros> k
<gnomefreak> phaidros: here is one bug 506656
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 506656 in fglrx-installer "Xorg crashed with SIGSEGV in FatalError()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/506656
<gnomefreak> that the one you are seeing :)
<gnomefreak> im sure there are alot more if you look in launchpad for yours
<gnomefreak> s/*/is that
<Bash> Why wont i work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Bash> it*
<Bash> I installed the drivers in hardware drivers
<gnomefreak> Barridus: did you read the bug i gave you?
<gnomefreak> damnit
<Bash> no.
<gnomefreak> Bash: bug 506656
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 506656 in fglrx-installer "Xorg crashed with SIGSEGV in FatalError()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/506656
<gnomefreak> Bash: is that yours?
<phaidros> gnomefreak: not mine for sure, as I try to stick with xorg radeon
<gnomefreak> here are some other known issues for a few packages http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/alpha3#Known%20issues
<Bash> no.
<phaidros> how does one set KMS ?
<gnomefreak> phaidros: look in Launchpad for yours
<Bash> I'm trying to get the nvidia drivers to work
<Bash> It says its installed
<spawn57> is there a channel for dvb tv cards?
<gnomefreak> Bash: look for yours in launchpad or just file a bug on the package using ubuntu-bug packagename
<gnomefreak> Bash: sorry pleae look at the link i gave you to see if it is there
<phaidros> Bash: make sure, that your xorg.conf uses "nvidia" as driver and not "nv"
<gnomefreak> Bash: if not run ubuntu-bug nvidia-current
<phaidros> latest kernels (-13 & -14) do not trigger the password request for encrypted harddrive, any hints on that?
<Bash> it is set to nvidia
<Bash> http://pastie.org/844025
<gnomefreak> Bash: Because of the new alternatives system used for nvidia driver packages, the nvidia installer from NVIDIA's website currently doesn't work.
<Bash> I didn't use that.
<gnomefreak> Bash: jockey does
<Bash> I used the drivers in hardware drivers
<gnomefreak> Bash: hardware drivers is jockey
<Bash> Well it's not working...
<gnomefreak> Bash: hint: wait until its fixed/ file a bug on nvidia-current if you have it installed
<gnomefreak> if not find teh nvidia drivers you have installed and report it against that package
<gnomefreak> s/teh/the
<Bash> What drivers are you using?
<phaidros> how does one determine if 2d acceleration is enabled?
<gnomefreak> nvidia-current
<gnomefreak> phaidros: glxinfo | grep render
<gnomefreak> if its no than you are using 2D
<zniavre> gnomefreak,  this is only for 190.xx nvidia drivers (they do not work)?
<gnomefreak> test for 3D you can also try to enable compiz if it fails that you are usin 2D
<phaidros> gnomefreak: glxinfo sez direct rendering is enabled, but still getting segfault with e.g. glxgears
<gnomefreak> zniavre: it doesnt say
<gnomefreak> phaidros: you are on 3D. file a bug on glxgears
<gnomefreak> phaidros: sorry report it against the package you have enabled
<phaidros> gnomefreak: that was not my question ;) how, does one test if 2d acceleration works at all? (coy some apps are quite slow in rendering)
<gnomefreak> glxgears is from a package but not sure what one.
<Damascene> om26er, I meant it's not the same
<gnomefreak> phaidros: 2D is normal so if you are running a GUI you have 2D working
<Damascene> the only theme I checked that have this problem is clearlooks
<phaidros> gnomefreak: yeah, but I wonder about 2d acceleration, isnt that something different than plain 2d ?
<gnomefreak> and you were helped in #ubuntu-bugs
<gnomefreak> phaidros: no IIRC
<phaidros> ok
<Bash> I'm running nvidia current also
<Bash> not working for me :/
<gnomefreak> Bash: gnomefreak@Development:~$ glxinfo | grep render
<gnomefreak> direct rendering: Yes
<gnomefreak> let me make sure im using -current
<gnomefreak> Bash: what nvidia card?
<Bash> hError: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig
<Bash> 8600gt
<gnomefreak> yep im using *-current
<gnomefreak> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce 6200/PCI/SSE2
<gnomefreak> Bash: it maybe your card+drivers not working
<gnomefreak> if i were you i would file a bug using ubuntu-bug nvidia-current  or test the other drivers that fits you from jockey
<gnomefreak> be back in a few coffee+smoke ;)
<Machtin> /dev/sdb3       /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1 <- the installer generated this.. why wouldn't it use the uuid? :o
<Bash> I'll try version 173
<cwillu_at_work> ugh, pastebinit is broken
<cwillu_at_work> pastebin.com updated stuff :p
<Bash> pastie.orgh
<Bash> pastie.org FTW
<Bash> god dam it.
<Bash> SystemError: installArchives() failed
<Bash> >:(
<BUGabundo_work> cwillu_at_work: it is?
<bjsnider> Bash, what driver were you using before nvidia-current?
<BUGabundo_work> ahh i use paste.u.c
<Bash> nothing.
<zniavre> does memenu entrybox working well with gtk themes with dark menus ?
<Bash> It was the free one that came with it
<Bash> then I switched to current
<Bash> and now to 173
<Bash> brb
<bjsnider> you clean installed lucid?
<Bash> na
<Bash> upgrade
<bjsnider> what were you using in karmic?
<Bash> idk...
<Bash> Whatever what the latest one
<Bash> 180 something
<bjsnider> i don't believe him
<bjsnider> it works fine if you were using the 185 in karmic
<bjsnider> he was probably using the nvidia installer version
 * BUGabundo_work wonders if he is using nvidia .run driver
<phaidros> gnomefreak: xorg-edgers works wwith ati/glx
<gnomefreak> phaidros: than it will be fixed soonish maybe a day or 3
<phaidros> kewl
<gnomefreak> depends when it was fixed in xorg-edgers
<phaidros> but, though, glxgears yields alot cpu load, is that normal?
<Italian_Plumber> Yay!  Alpha 3 is out!
<Italian_Plumber> The iso for lucid desktop 386, alpha 3, is the same filename as the iso for lucid desktop 386, alpha 2.  If I get the files mixed up, how can I tell which is which?
<phaidros> Italian_Plumber: boot them, or re-download with proper namens ;)
<Italian_Plumber> Well yes I was thinking hash check them again... that's a good idea, though.
<platius> Italian_Plumber,  right click on file, select properties from popup menu, check date modified
<Italian_Plumber> I was just wondering if there was a way of telling after I booted it up
<Italian_Plumber> heh... :) okay I'm officially bonking myself on my forehead.
<Damascene> the sound icon is not showing. how to get it back
<Italian_Plumber> I
<phaidros> you
<Italian_Plumber> I'm excited because now I get to see if the drivers for the Broadcom wireless in my Dell laptop have been fixed.
<phaidros> Italian_Plumber: b43? lets see how stable they are, at freifunk we need them too, testing from time to time, latest version are somewhat stable
<robin0800> Damascene: its in the indicater applet
<Damascene> I'm using netbook launcher and I couldn't find any way to add applet
<Italian_Plumber> Not sure if it's b43.  Do you have a Dell, too?   My Latitude E5500
<Bash> I'm looking at the driver screen and it says "The drivers are activated but not currently in use" :/
<phaidros> Italian_Plumber: with my dell I have luckily a intel wifi card
<Italian_Plumber> I mainly (only) use Ubuntu Desktop as the live CD, and I use the Jaunty CD.
<robin0800> Damascene: can you not right click on the panel?
<Italian_Plumber> When I started using the Karmic, I had to manually load the drivers every time I booted up.  I don't have to do that under Jaunty, so I went back.
<Damascene> yes but there is only choice to remove
<Damascene> like there is no free space on the panel
<gnomefreak> Bash: reboot?
<robin0800> Damascene: the icon may be there do you have the envelope icon
<Damascene> yes
<phaidros> Damascene: usually you can start an applett from the terminal if you know the name
<Machtin> hm.
<Damascene> ok, what is the name of the sound applet, please?
<phaidros> if I would know that ..
<Machtin> since i edited my crypttab to load the device and fstab to mount it, i can't boot anymore.. it results in a black screen.
<phaidros> what it could be named? I am scolling through my ps
<robin0800> Damascene: well its next to that but many icon sets don't show it as a speaker
<Machtin> any ideas what i could do about it?
<phaidros> Damascene: gnome-volume-control-applet maybe?
<Damascene> nothing with that name
<Bash> I did.
<Bash> gnomefreak, I did.
<Bash> It's saying that after reboot
<gnomefreak> Bash: use the xorg-edgers PPA see if it is fixed there
<phaidros> Damascene: hm, that one I have here on non-netbook install
<Damascene> robin0800, to the right of the envelope there is the date and to the left there is the power icon
<gnomefreak> Bash: or just file a bug. noone in here is going to fix the package. that is why we have an Xorg development team
<robin0800> Damascene: perhaps as they changed it for this release its not made it to the netbook perhaps a bug
<phaidros> Damascene: hm, maybe you can meanwhile circumvent by loading the pulse audio manage applet
<Damascene> any one using netbook launcher beside me
<Damascene> I can control form system >> sound but I wonder if it's only my problem or if there is others
<robin0800> Damascene: Sound is also in the preferences but won't help with the icon
<Damascene> yes it's in the preference section of the system tab. preferences and administration are on the same page in netbook view
<Italian_Plumber> phaidros: do you know anyone with a dell that has the Broadcom wifi card?
<platius> Damascene,  you can right click on  System>preferences>sound  and add to your panel
<Damascene> not in the net-book launcher, there is only add to favorite after open
<Damascene> *under
<robin0800> Damascene: you could install pulse audio volume control but don't know if you can add it to your panel
<Damascene> I think we are for testing. these is no problem to me. I just want some one else to check if he has the problem so we can report it
<Damascene> *we are here for
<robin0800> Damascene: have you changed icon sets?
<Damascene> many times
<gnomefreak> bazhang: hi
<bazhang> gnomefreak, hi
<Bash> I filed a bug
<bazhang> Bash, for what
<Bash> Guss I'll just have to wait for a fix
<Bash> the nvidia drivers now working
<bazhang> on lucid?
<Bash> it says "This driver is activated but not currently in use"
<gnomefreak> Bash: good. or try the xorg-edgers PPA
<Bash> yes
<bazhang> well it may be fixed by the time of release, nice to file bugs to help :)
<Bash> xorg-edgers?
<robin0800> Damascene: have you any icon you don't recognize ? many icon sets have not been updated
<bjsnider> there are no bugs in nvidia-current at the present time
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: yes there is :)
<bjsnider> it is considered that the open bug reports are user-created issues
<Damascene> robin0800, no
<gnomefreak> nvidia in gernel is broken
<gnomefreak> general
<gnomefreak> jockey cant get the drivers (the upstream installer is broken
<gnomefreak> )
<robin0800> Damascene: well I suspect its a bug then thy forgot to include it
<Damascene> I'll check
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: did you see if you have any updates? i dont recall what the updates were
<bjsnider> gnomefreak, i'm not using lucid
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: ah that would explain it
<bjsnider> gnomefreak, i'm echoing the sentiments in the -x channel
<gnomefreak> my nvidia works fine
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: ah good idea
<bjsnider> all remaining bugs are merely support requests
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: i was just going on the alpha 3 known issues
<bjsnider> we do have an issue with people who are using ppa drivers in karmic before upgrading. that's being worked on
<bjsnider> and anyone who used the nvidia installer itself will have issues
<gnomefreak> jockey is getting them?
<bjsnider> since it is no longer compatible with lucid's xorg/mesa system
<gnomefreak> xorg got updated today or last night
<bjsnider> jockey is getting what?
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: jocckey uses upstream package
<gnomefreak> AFAIR
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<gnomefreak> x11-common xorg xserver-xorg xserver-xorg-input-all xserver-xorg-video-all  most recent update for X
<gnomefreak> BluesKaj: hi
<robin0800> bjsnider: actually the release notes say fglrx dosen't work with the new Xserver
<BluesKaj> hey gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> robin0800: current
<bjsnider> nvidia-current is the packaging scripts that contain the nvidia driver itself. jockey does 2 things: updates xorg.conf, and activates the driver through the alternatives system
<bjsnider> the upstream installer as you put it will not work anymore in lucid, by design. it is being blocked on purpose
<bjsnider> because if someone were to use it they would hopelessly bork their system
 * gnomefreak thought nvidia packages were gotten the same way as flash 
<gnomefreak> script goes to upstream package nad downloads
<bjsnider> not at all
<bjsnider> they are already in the nvidia-current package
<gnomefreak> since we are unable to rewrite the nvidia code i thought we had to get it from upstream (non-free package)
<bjsnider> the upstream installer is included with the packaging scripts, but the installer itself is not used. the contents are unpacked, the kernel module is built, and hte shared libs are put in their proper places with links
<bjsnider> and of course the kernel module is installed by dkms
<gnomefreak> yeah i knew about the dkms
<bjsnider> the contents of the upstream installer package can be unpacked with "--extract"
<gnomefreak> that reminds me a little of envy (IIRC we merged or removed it)
<gnomefreak> bjsnider: yeah
<Machtin> hm. as soon as i enter the following line into my fstab, i can't boot: /dev/mapper/home / ext3 defaults 0 1 <- the screen turns black and the monitor goes to power safe.
<Machtin> what's wrong with this?
<gnomefreak> Machtin: are you using ext4?
<zniavre>  /dev/mapper     /home / ext3 defaults 0 1  you forgot space no ?
<Machtin> gnomefreak: yes, but only for my /
<Machtin> and that line is wrong, sorry.
 * gnomefreak be back in a few
<Machtin> /dev/mapper/home /home ext3 defaults 0 1 <- that's it
<zniavre> sorry ...
<penguin42> Machtin: Are you using lvm for / as well?
<Machtin> nope
<Machtin> / is unencrypted
<phaidros> latest kernel doesnt yield the passphrase request on boot for encrypted partition, how would on e fix that?
<Machtin> penguin42: i find it interesting, that i'm not prompted for the passphrase.. i just booted without this line in my fstab, but with the entry in my crypttab.. so the partition doesn't get unlocked.. not only not mounted.
<penguin42> Machtin: Odd; I have a partition I don't have automatically mounted that's crypted and has stopped showing up in the disk-mounter panel app
<Machtin> strange.
<Machtin> oh, as i read the topic: can i suspend to ram again?
<phaidros> Machtin: just try :)
<phaidros> Machtin: do you get the password request on boot? if so, which latest kernel do you use?
<Machtin> no, i don't.
<phaidros> hm, latest kernel which did that for me was 2.6.32-12-generic
<phaidros> from -13 and now -14 dont ask for pw
<Machtin> home    UUID=6408923b-e0d5-46dc-9d1e-990ac13d3320       none            luks <- that line's okay, isn't it?
<phaidros> anyone knows, how to enable that pw request? some initrd thing?
<Machtin> crypttab, of course
<phaidros> Machtin: I have alike, except that i have /dev/disk/by-uuid/xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<phaidros> dunno if thats important
<Machtin> hm, don't think it is.. it did work once like that
<phaidros> try kernel -12
<penguin42> it's odd it's a kernel thing, I'd have expected it to be initrd
<Machtin> don't have that one.
<phaidros> penguin42: hm, nothing regarding crrypt in /etc/initramfs, right?
<penguin42> phaidros: hmm no, hohum
<phaidros> strange..
<Machtin> hmh
<phaidros> anyone with crypted drive has aswell problems being prompted for passphrase at boot?
<Machtin> phaidros: the attempt to suspend to ram was disappointing ;)
<phaidros> Machtin: sometimes it works here, sometimes not ..
<Machtin> yup, figured that
<phaidros> but suspending is none of my concerns anymore, either it works or not, I ve spent to many hours in my life to fix that for my laptops ..
<Machtin> wasn't that important anyway.. but it would have saved me some effort with the crypt-thing
<phaidros> and with any release again ;)
<Machtin> that's what crypt was like for me ;)
<Machtin> well.. only with alphas actually.. and the other issue is sound.
<phaidros> since I use that crypt, was always stable during dist upgrades (luckily)
<Machtin> which actually works quite fine since i have that xonar :)
<Machtin> i once took weeks to figure out that i have to use uuid.. not using it somehow shredded my header or so.
<Machtin> it changed my disks, i guess.. so it considered home as swap
<phaidros> penguin42: even more strange, nothing changed between kernel -12 and -13 except CONFIG_X86_CPU_DEBUG not being set on -13 anymore, but from that version crypt seems broken
<penguin42> phaidros: I really doubt the problem is kernel related
<phaidros> or, something with crypt changed in between ..
<phaidros> something related to mkinitrd
<phaidros> or any initrd related
<phaidros> penguin42: yeah, kernel shouldn`t be suspected
<phaidros> but, I have no clue for now. afk and bbl .. cu guys :)
<Machtin> bye phaidros ::)
<Machtin> penguin42: any thoughts on monitor going to power safe when i have that fstab-line?
<penguin42> Machtin: I don't quite understand how the new ubuntu startup works, I wouldn't be surprised about some interaction of plymouth and mountall
<Machtin> that might well be.
<Machtin> i read about both in the last days.. mountall said it was terminated.. iirc when i did alt+print+k to get to a root-shell.
<Machtin> (which doesn't work any longer)
<soee> what do i have to do to upgrade kubuntu 9.10 to 10.04 a3 via konsole ?
<penguin42> soee: run do-release-upgrade -d
<soee> penguin42: thank u
<Drakeson> Could someone using amd64 please install xul-ext-greasemonkey and see whether firefox starts?  (it does not start here.  same is xul-ext-firegpg, xul-ext-mozgest, ...)
<ActionParsnip> Drakeson: no firefox here dude, sorry
<penguin42> Drakeson: Works here
<Drakeson> penguin42: amd64? firefox3.6?
<penguin42> Drakeson: Yes & Yes
<Drakeson> oh!
<Drakeson> thanks
<Drakeson> penguin42: which xulrunner do you have?
<soee> wow ~1100 mb to download while upgrading to 10.04 :p
<penguin42> Drakeson: 1.9.1.8+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu1
<Drakeson> penguin42: thanks. something must be wrong here.
<penguin42> Drakeson: Hang on a sec
<Drakeson> penguin42: btw, close firefox once and run it again
<Drakeson> it does not start *the second time* here
<penguin42> Drakeson: Yeh, it won't run a second time!
<penguin42> Drakeson: Agreed, have you filed it?
<ActionParsnip> Chromium forever :)
<Drakeson> no, I have just complained in #ubuntu-mozilla or some such.
<Drakeson> penguin42: I am trying to see what else is broken
<penguin42> Drakeson: File a bug, tell me the number and I'll confirm it
<Drakeson> several of my favorite addons where broken. first I assumed something is wrong with them. now that several of xul-ext-* packages are broken there seems to be something wrong
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: Firefox for the win!  Best browser to support at the moment, since good number 2 after IE,  Well   it has apparantly more market share than any version of IE on it's own now.   Plus it has code in that are part of the remains of Netscape,  which nearly died at the evil clutches of Internet Explorer being bundled into Windows.  Then later died properly when AOL stopped making it.  RIP Netscape
<penguin42> Drakeson: Yeh I don't use any add ons
<Drakeson> do you know which version of xulrunner firfox-3.6 uses internally?
<Drakeson> I kind of suspect xulrunner to be incompatible
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: Chrome is part of the Google hype, and Chromium helps with the Google hype.
<Drakeson> but I don't know how to confirm that
<ActionParsnip> Sebsebseb: poor ram management in ff imho. Chromium loads faster too. The lubuntu guys tested each for load times and ram use and chromium was a clear winner. Mass use is moot
<Drakeson> ActionParsnip: chromium is not mature yet.
<penguin42> Drakeson: I'd report it against firefox-3.6 (given that it's multiple things that break it)
<Drakeson> ActionParsnip: it has some nice ideas, though.
<Drakeson> penguin42: I see. will do in a moment ...
<ActionParsnip> Sebsebseb: if more users == better product then windows is better than ubuntu right?
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: RAM management?  uhmm not sure about that, but Flash in Ubuntu in it's Firefox can make the computer slow.   Chromeium is more light waight than Firefox though sure I guess, since netbook remix will have it as default browser.
<ActionParsnip> Drakeson: I made the switch and it makes ff look so slow plus moving tabs between browsers is sweet
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: Netscape
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: RIP Netscape
<sebsebseb> Firefox woudn't exist if  Netscape hadn't  nearly died
<ActionParsnip> Sebsebseb: nutscrape is what we call it at work ;)
<sebsebseb> Chrome and Chromeium probably woudn't of just come along a few years after Firefox either, if Firefox hadn't became the major number 2 browser after IE
<sebsebseb> also Chrome like Safari uses  webkit which is a port of KHTML that Apple started and open sourced.  Surely Apple could of just improved KTHML instead?
<Drakeson> ActionParsnip: yes, there are nice features, but it is not *mature*, yet.  I occasionally use it when I am not doing something serious and can afford the occasional bugs/crashes/...
<ActionParsnip> Firefox most likely gained popularity due to holes in IE6 which are now resolved. People just fear different stuff. Then plugins got made and from what I've seen people got comfy and complacent
<ActionParsnip> Drakeson: its not crashed here yet
<Drakeson> good for you.
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: Well it's a rather good thing indeed that Ubuntu Desktop Edition still uses Firefox as the default browser :)
<Drakeson> ActionParsnip: take a look at the list of bugs and you'll see.
<ActionParsnip> Sebsebseb: it does. I use ulite or minimal to install. Less fluff
<eagles0513875> hey guys im having issues with grub 2 booting onto a windows partition that i have any ideas what i need to do to rectify the situation. i hit the windows partition yet the screen goes black then just brings up grub and stays there
<ActionParsnip> Drakeson: I just see what I experience when I use it and it runs fine. Run firefox for a few hours with adobe flash and java then check how much ram its using. I've seen users with more than 1024mb for just the firefox process
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: Google and Microsoft and so on aren't our friends,  so it doesn't really make proper sense surely if you think about it,  why  quite a lot of proggarmemrs are for example  proggramming chromium for free,  which Google will then use  code from in their  freeware  Chrome browser?
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<ActionParsnip> Sebsebseb: microsoft make tools for a job. If their products fit what you need better than linux then linux is a bad choice. Its all situational
<sebsebseb> eagles0513875: This might be helpful
<sebsebseb> !grub2 | eagles0513875
<ubottu> eagles0513875: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Drakeson> sebsebseb: there are projects to "liberate" chromium. the stock chromium is not so good (e.g. on privacy).  for instance see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SRWare_Iron
<Italian_Plumber> using the lucid alpha 3 live CD now
<Italian_Plumber> broadcom wireless card drivers seem to be working fine
<Italian_Plumber> but they certainly are slow
<ActionParsnip> Drakeson: not bothered about that. Id send them my cookies in an hourly tar if they wanted. I just don't care, not scared and nothing to hide
<ActionParsnip> Italian_plumber: is there a bug logged for it?
<ActionParsnip> Italian_plumber: does it improve if you update (can't see their being much but maybe)
<Italian_Plumber> There is but I can't find it at the moment
<Italian_Plumber> I have a launchpad account and I commented on it, but I don't see how I can find the bugs that I commented on
<ActionParsnip> Italian_plumber: if you use iwconfig can you set the rate higher?
<Italian_Plumber> not sure how to do that
<eagles0513875> sebsebseb: the grub 2 link doesnt help me one big
<eagles0513875> bit
<eagles0513875> hey guys im having issues with grub 2 booting onto a windows partition that i have any ideas what i need to do to rectify the situation. i hit the windows partition yet the screen goes black then just brings up grub and stays there
<Italian_Plumber> I commented on an issue similar to the one I *was* having, but am not now.  With alpha 2, the drivers were flaky for me.  With Alpha 3 they work fine, so far, but seem slow
<ActionParsnip> Italian_plumber: maybe it will get better over time. Keep an eye on the bugs. Could try some bootoptions maybe.
<Italian_Plumber> This is the bug I commented on: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/502433
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 502433 in linux "Lucid: b43 fatal DMA error on Dell Mini 9" [Medium,Triaged]
<Italian_Plumber> as you can see in my comment, I had different problems on each reboot.  I should reboot several times to see if I get consistent behavior from alpha3.
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: Just want to quickly go back to earlier, even though it's off topic,  of course Windows isn't better,  because it has most of the Desktop Market share.
<eagles0513875> sebsebseb: i only use it cuz im a gamer
<eagles0513875> if i wasnt i would be either on osx or linux
<ActionParsnip> Sebsebseb: so because more folks use firefox doesn't make it better than chromium by the same token
 * eagles0513875 thats my 2 sense
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: any ideas as to my issue btw
<bazhang> this is not the chat channel  ; please /join #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<Italian_Plumber> back after a couple reboots
<ikonia> eagles0513875: check your grub config for Windows - has this ever worked or not ?
<eagles0513875> i just installed karmic on a 2ndary drive
<ikonia> eagles0513875: also is this on lucid or karmic ?
<eagles0513875> lucid
<eagles0513875> upgraded from karmic
<ikonia> eagles0513875: ok - so has windows ever worked on either the current karmic/lucid grub configuration ?
<eagles0513875> for starters though one issue i had was grub2 not listing my windows partition, but it was listed after running sudo update-grub to get it listed
<eagles0513875> ikonia: not sure i booted windows for the first time after install and upgrade this morning
<ikonia> eagles0513875: ok - so check the windows grub configuration - make sure it at least "looks" sane
<eagles0513875> ok will take a look at the fstab
<ikonia> no
<ActionParsnip> Eagles0513875: I don't multiboot so have no idea
<ikonia> fstab is nothing to do with windows
<ikonia> eagles0513875: nor is fstab anything to do with grub
 * eagles0513875 rules out the idea of mount point issue
<ikonia> eagles0513875: why would a mount point effect grub or windows ?
<alex_mayorga> BUGabundo_work: anything to fear from latest nouveau?
<eagles0513875> ikonia: dunno how grub 2 besides over writing the ntbootldr functions after that
<eagles0513875> i understand the basic concepts of it but not in depth
<ikonia> eagles0513875: grub 2 works the same as grub one in terms of boot process
<ikonia> eagles0513875: /etc/fstab is used by the linux operating system
<eagles0513875> ok
 * eagles0513875 goes back to pondering
<ikonia> eagles0513875: check the windows/grub config - look if it at least "looks" sane
<ikonia> thats the first point of call
<ikonia> there maybe something obvious such as the stated partition being the wrong address, or something along those times
<ikonia> "lines" even
<eagles0513875> ikonia: im still not used to the grub2 are we talking about the conf in the default folder
<Drakeson> penguin42: could you please confirm https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/528498 ?
<Drakeson> thanks
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 528498 in firefox "Several addons prevent firefox 3.6 from starting on amd64" [Undecided,New]
<ikonia> eagles0513875: it's documented in the link sebsebseb gave you
<eagles0513875> ahhh ok
<penguin42> Drakeson: Done
<ikonia> the one you said you read and was no use
<ikonia> but it's certainly worth just checking out at a high level if everything looks ok in terms of the windows config
<ikonia> eg: does it match to the right partition,
<BUGabundo_work> alex_mayorga: using blob :(
<alex_mayorga> BUGabundo_work: duh
<alex_mayorga> BUGabundo_work: is there breakage I just updated and are afraid to restart :(
<Italian_Plumber> works ok second reboot too
<BUGabundo_work> alex_mayorga: LOL
<BUGabundo_work> should be stabe
<duffydack> whats the difference between plymouth and whatever bootsplash was used before?
<gnomefreak> usplash was used before :) and not real sure
<Andre_Gondim> does anyone has problem when try install alpha 3? after fiiled everything just crash and not installed
<Oxymoron> I wonder, does somebody get mouse integration in Vbox work togehter with Lucid Lynx ALpha 3? :)
<ZykoticK9> Oxymoron, http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/virtualbox-mouse-integration
<ikt> Andre_Gondim: where does it crash?
<Andre_Gondim> after click on install, nothing happens
<Andre_Gondim> I am downloading again to check it
<ikt> :s
<ikt> I installed alpha 3 netbook edition just a few hours ago
<Andre_Gondim> I'm  downloading, after I will check the iso's hash
<icorbett> I have a test kubuntu system that i upgraded from karmic to lucid and the ps2 keyboard/touchpoint and usb mouse don't seem to be playing nice... confirmed it with the alpha3 live cd... any thoughts on chasing that one down?
<icorbett> was just directed here from #ubuntu so sorry for the rapid fire join and paste.
<Oxymoron> ZykoticK9: Thanks :) I tried something similar before, but it didnt work, but I will try that one instead :)
<icorbett> sbts: in regard to your question on #ubuntu, in lucid the keyboard is simply locking up when connected via ps2 (works fine on dual boot), if i disconnect and reconnect with a ps2-usb adapter it picks up the keyboard but shortly begins to repeat an individual character and never stops
<icorbett> the usb mouse, on occasion locks up at the kdm login screen or during kde start
<ZykoticK9> Oxymoron, it is the xorg inside the VM (i updated the link to note this as well)
<Oxymoron> ZykoticK9: Yeah, outside vbox seems unneccasary :P
<sbts> icorbett: that is nasty, what happens if you have only the keyboard plugged into ps2, mouse not connected at all
<vish> anyone[with 'un'mounted internal partitions] up for a test?   1> select the unmounted partition from the places menu 2> as soon as the nautilus window is opened , now select unmount button in the sidepane   , what happens?
<vish> [select the unmount button without interacting with anything in the window]
<icorbett> sbts: i did try that and it seemed to work briefly, but the mouse still locked up... let me see if another package upgrade (managed via ssh) resolves this and if not ill test that way again
<icorbett> i may be operating under the false asumption that ps2 is "stable" while usb may be less so.
<[LSUCS]Dezza> Hello, I wonder if anyone could help me? I'm trying to get xubuntu alpha3 running on my machine, but I appear to have some form of graphics problem during boot, and the screen just switches off
<[LSUCS]Dezza> (this is from the cd)
<Italian_Plumber> how many times have you tried?
<Oxymoron> ZykoticK9: doesnt seem to work? :(
<[LSUCS]Dezza> several times, any option I select from the boot menu (try, install, check for defects) just *appear* to hand
<[LSUCS]Dezza> there is disk activity but no screen activity
<[LSUCS]Dezza> I tried removing splash from the boot line, but still no difference
<Italian_Plumber> you may have gotten a bad download, or a bad burn.
<ZykoticK9> Oxymoron, sorry man, all I can say the the dreaded "w4m"
<Italian_Plumber> the fact that you can't do a disk check makes that somewhat more problematic
<Italian_Plumber> or it could be a bug with your hardware.
<Oxymoron> ZykoticK9: w4m? :P
<Italian_Plumber> Iv'e tried the live CD four times now and have had no problem.s
<ZykoticK9> Oxymoron, sorry - works for me
<[LSUCS]Dezza> Italian_Plumber: I'll try the disk in this machine actually, good point. Give me 5mins
<icorbett> updates don't fix the ps2 keyboard/touchpoint + usb mouse combination
<sbts> icorbett: in the past I have seen problems with ps2 and/or usb keyboards caused by kernel hertz settings being changed, issues with /dev/rtc and a number of other things, including rogue kernel modules that conflict with hardware. as I don't have a lucid system here to play with, I would suggest you check out the kernel docs for boot options. there should be options to disable the iopic, apm, acpi and a number of others that may have an effec
<icorbett> removing usb mouse and trying again
<Oxymoron> ZykoticK9: But I dont know if I did it correctly though. I started Kubuntu Lucid alpha 3, edited /X11/xorg.conf as it was there and rebooted?
<sbts> icorbett: could you please start your replies with sbts for me, the highlighting helps me keep track and not miss what you say, especially in a busy channel :)
<icorbett> sbts: ill give the iopic, apm and acpi kernel parms a shot... the only "rogue" module ive got is the dkms nvidia driver.
<icorbett> sbts: sure, sorry for not doing so previously
<sbts> icorbett: when you use the usb mouse, are you using a real usb mouse, or a ps2 mouse and adapter, same question for the keyboard?
<sbts> icorbett: graphice modules could very well cause these sorts of problems.
<Andre_Gondim> in this version is there any applications that needs mono??
<icorbett> sbts: the ps2 keyboard/touchpoint are real ps2, the mouse is real usb, i have also tried the keyboard w/ and w/o the touchpoint connected via a ps2-usb adapter, and a separate usb only keyboard
<Oxymoron> ZykoticK9: If I remember correctly you should install nvidia drives manually for alpha 2 right? Maybe thats the problem?
<sbts> icorbett: so with USB only keyboard and USB only mouse you still have problems?
<sbts> icorbett: that is without the touchpoint?
<n8w> hey
<n8w>  ive got a problem with setting up paths for python environment for ibm data servers....here is the "step by step" what i do: http://paste-it.net/public/sa09a59/
<n8w> ive been told in #debian channel that the problem related to ubuntu/kubuntu distros
<icorbett> sbts: yes, i have two usb keyboards, one with touchpoint and one without, both seem to have problems, i have not yet tested with usb keyboard without usb mouse or touchpoint
<icorbett> sbts: it also seems to be related to boot... i just rebooted again and if i wait too long it hangs at the kdm login prompt
<sbts> icorbett: that's fine. just thought I should check, can you remove (or blacklist) the nvidia driver, and try again, the system *should* boot using std vesa drivers. this will exclude issues with them. after that try the kernel options
<icorbett> sbts: i should say, related to time from boot.
<sbts> icorbett: I have seen similar symptoms before, iirc it was related to interrupt problems, 2 kernel modules trying to use the same one. It would also be possible for a memory issue or thermal issue to do something similar.
<om26er> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and you expect me to respond to a ping? How depressing.
<sbts> icorbett: wrt the boot/login screen lockup, could you still access the machine via ssh, and was it *responsive*, or was it sluggish?
<icorbett> sbts: lsmod | grep nv shows that the nvidia driver is not presently loaded, though i have no problem adding "blacklist nvidia" to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<icorbett> sbts: i am doing all research on the machine via ssh now and it seems fine
<icorbett> sbts: reviewing /var/log/Xorg.0.log confirms that it is using vesa currently
<[LSUCS]Dezza> Hey there, I managed to get to a working desktop on this machine
<[LSUCS]Dezza> and I've rebooted into the old installation on the machine I was testing on, and the md5sum of the .iso is good
<[LSUCS]Dezza> interesting.. I may have something now
<[LSUCS]Dezza> left the machine for a few mins and the screen has sprung back into life with a cursor on it
<[LSUCS]Dezza> very worrying however having the screen go off with no input for 5mins or so while it's loading
<icorbett> sbts: trying with noacpi made no difference, trying with that and apm=off now, i am not finding any reference to iopic kernel parms
<sbts> icorbett: sorry distracted for a minute or 10. ok so it should not be a video driver, I would try setting a few kernel options, maybe all of the ones that look likely first, then if that helps, start dropping them 50% at a time
<sbts> icorbett: once you have worked out which 50% use only half of them, follow the same reduction in numbers each time, this is quicker than testing one by one.
<ikt> anybody having this issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/528473
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 528473 in ubiquity "installer not full screen" [Undecided,New]
<sbts> icorbett: it may have been ioapic, I will do a quick google
<icorbett> sbts: i understand the theory there... and agree with it, just a matter of sorting out which parms might be effective...
<icorbett> sbts: as for the distraction, ive got a bit of that myself so aboslutely no worries
<eagles0513875> ikonia: :( its still not working even after following whats on the grub2 link
<eagles0513875> !grub2 | eagles0513875
<ubottu> eagles0513875, please see my private message
<sbts> icorbett: something else that may be worth doing straight away, add a kernel option "single" this should get you either a simple menu at the console, or a bash prompt
<sbts> icorbett: from there you can play around and see if the keyboard locks up, if you install gpm you will be also able to test the mouse.
<Oxymoron> Uhm, when I upgraded nvidia alternative drivers kdm doesnt start on bootup? How to solve?
<Oxymoron> It also uses tty2 and not tty7? :S
<sbts> icorbett: remember though, if you install gpm. it is best to remove it BEFORE you start X up
<ikonia> eagles0513875: please pate your grub config for the windows boot
<sbts> icorbett: if every thing works fine from the console (when booted in single mode) then it is a very good bet that you have a problem related to either graphics drivers, or morelikely the X input system
<eagles0513875> ikonia: i have one other thing to try there is a mention of a -no-floppy error which might be doign it not sure though
<icorbett> sbts: right, the keyboard seems fine in "text mode"
<icorbett> sbts: i would certainly believe it is the x input system, it almost seems like the mice are "competing" but thats something I can't quite put a finger on.
<ikonia> doubtful
<eagles0513875> ikonia: ok
<ikonia> eagles0513875: pastebin your windows grub2 file
<sbts> if that is the case, I would suggest perhaps finding an xorg support forum/channel I probably could have helped you track that down with the old X11 but I have never had a problem with Xorg, and I know that pretty much everything is different :(
<icorbett> sbts: installation of gpm seems to confirm, as both mice work fine
<sbts> icorbett: sorry the last one from me was for you, missed your nick :)
<sbts> icorbett: I am not even sure which modules handle it in xorg
<icorbett> sbts: heh, no problem... any thoughts on ubuntu specific xorg support channels or is ubuntu close enough to upstream that normal xorg channels should work?
<sbts> icorbett: once you have worked it out would you mind doing a /msg sbts or /query sbts and let me know (basically pm me)
<icorbett> sbts: of course i wouldn't mind... I am a big believer in closing the loop
<sbts> icorbett: I would start with the upstream, and if they can't help, I hope they will be able to point you at the best place for resolution.
<sbts> icorbett: thanks, it is always nice to findout what caused a problem, may save my ass from being bitten next time around the loop.
<icorbett> sbts: I hear that.
<sbts> icorbett: well it is 01:20 am here, I should be off to bed. will check in on #ubuntu then crash I think
<benje> hi does lucid kernel will include modification of ratelimit fonction ?
<benje> to include description of the function which call it
<eagles0513875> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/DtF02cZF
<icorbett> sbts: oh hey, this is interesting, after shutting down the "netroot" prompt from the recovery menu, and selecting resume, it takes me to a login prompt and promptly locks the keyboard
<icorbett> sbts: of course not a problem... not worth staying up late to work on this... ill try to keep playing with the kernel parms, thanks for the help thus far!
<ikonia> eagles0513875: looks at /dev/sda1 and root hd0,1 - is that right as it doesn't look right to me
<eagles0513875> i have 2 hdds
<eagles0513875> one is 500gb drive other is 2tb drive with a 500gb partition for kubuntu
<ikonia> that is nothing to do with it
<eagles0513875> ok
<ikonia> I said check the partitions are right - it doesn't matter if you have 10 disks
<ikonia> check they are right, /dev/sda1 doesn't normally match (hd0,1) - however it "could" be right
<eagles0513875> ikonia: foudn the error
<benje> on a bi P3 processor on asus tr-dls, i get message about slow clocksource. do you know if i can use acpi_pm_good ?
<ikonia> eagles0513875: oh really ?
<eagles0513875> dev sda1 is an efi partition created by windows itself
<eagles0513875> dev/sda2 is the remaining space on that  drive
<Oxymoron> How do I install nvidia alternative drivers correctly?
<ikonia> eagles0513875: you told windows to create an efi partition ?
<ikonia> eagles0513875: at least you know the problem
<eagles0513875> ikonia: it does it on its own it creates another small partition for some reason on its own
<ikonia> eagles0513875: no it doesn't
<eagles0513875> 100mb partition
<ikonia> eagles0513875: the 100 system partition
<ikonia> it doesn't create an efi partition on it's own
<eagles0513875> sry im thinking mac and dual booting
<eagles0513875> ikonia: what file do i need to edit to fix that error and point grub at sda2
<ikonia> eagles0513875: the windows config file in your grub config dir - it's named in the file
<ikonia> eagles0513875: fyi: /dev/sda2 would match better with (hd0,1) that makes more sense to me
<alex_mayorga> RAOF, ping
<alex_mayorga> anyone familiar with nouveau that can explain lbm-nouveau.nomodeset to me please
<eagles0513875> ikonia: so i would need to edit the os prober file?
<yofel_> grub1 or 2? grub1: sda2 == hd0,1 | grub2: sda2 == hd0,2
<eagles0513875> yofel: grub 2 its looking at a small system partition of 100mb for my windows partition i need to change it to look at sda2 not 1
<eagles0513875> yofel: confused as to what file exactly to edit
<yofel> ok, just so understand this right, kubuntu loads fine but you can't boot win7?
<yofel> eagles0513875: ^^^
<eagles0513875> yofel: yes
<yofel> *so I understand...
<eagles0513875> i did an fdisk -l on /dev/sda and it has 2 partitions
<eagles0513875> 100mb system partition and rest of the 500gb hdd is win install
<eagles0513875> which is /dev/sda2
<eagles0513875> yofel: http://pastebin.com/DtF02cZF
 * eagles0513875 still hasnt gotten used to grub2 and the way things are done yet
<yofel> hm yes, but the windows bootloader should be on sda1 and be loaded with 'chainloader +1'
<yofel> lemme try here in a moment, I've got a similiar setup on one of my pcs
<eagles0513875> yofel: when i installed windows which was before linux it put the 100mb first
<eagles0513875> yofel: ill be back i need to go pick up me mother from university then ill be back
<sbts> icorbett: yeah, that bug with the netroot prompt/menu is a pain, I havn't seen the lockup, but there has traditionally been strange behaviour of the menu when you go into single mode
<eagles0513875> yofel: feel free to leave me a pm or ping me and ill see it when i return
<yofel> I'll try it after I finish making myself an up-to-date lucid live disk just in case...
<yofel> eagles0513875: will do
<eagles0513875> yofel: ok :( dont want you to break ur system for me :(
<bjsnider> Oxymoron, just pick them in jockey (hardware drivers manager)
<yofel> eagles0513875: not quite, I've had issues with grub2 and booting windows myself and it's a good opportunity to debug it ;)
<eagles0513875> ok
<yofel> eagles0513875: but my grub.cfg looks the same here (the windows section)
<eagles0513875> yofel: just cant afford to lose my music i have on windows drive :( specially since i dj
<icorbett> sbts: the last option i "discovered" and tried adding was noapic and it seems to be working again... ill try removing all others and see if that stays the same
<Oxymoron> bjsnider: Yeah if jockey even would recognize them as it doesnt in alpha yet ... and now my screen does not work at all. Tahnk god for vbox
<eagles0513875> yofel: try boot for me i get a black screen then it says GRUB and thats it
 * eagles0513875 will brb
<yofel> eagles0513875: wait
<yofel> does it boot at all after that?
<eagles0513875> yofel: no
<yofel> neither windows and linux or just windows not?
<eagles0513875> windows doesnt yofel kubuntu is fine
 * eagles0513875 away
<yofel> ok
<abe3k> hi
 * BluesKaj returns from daily trek
<icorbett> sbts: which i guess would mean i have a buggy apic which just showed up with the .32 series kernels?
<abe3k> I have an eeepc 904hd and I think theres is a small problem with the black indication boxes, the black indication boxes show up too far away from the top of the monitor.
<sbts> icorbett: that sounds likely, noapic is the option I was thinking of when I said ioapic! too much going on and not enough grey matter :)
<abe3k> is this a problem ?
<benje> how can we change apport preference ?
<Oxymoron> Its seems like a problem with plymouth
<yofel> benje: what do you want  to do?
<icorbett> sbts: well i am thrilled that seems to have done the trick! Thanks so much for the time you spent!
<benje> yofel reactive apport for jackd i tell not report more but bug repport failed
<sbts> icorbett: I would recommend filing a bug agains the ubuntu kernel package, when you do provide full details of your machine (make, model, and if you are happy to the serial number) for the model, please make sure you give both the "common" model name and the full model/partnumber found on the bottom of the machine.
<abe3k> any ideas ?
<yofel> sbts, icorbett: if you file a bug with 'ubuntu-bug linux' apport should do that for you
<yofel> abe3k: like, 20% from the height away from the top?
<benje> wishlist asking after good report :)
<icorbett> sbts: ill do a bit of digging to make sure it is noapic that has done the trick
<benje> i cannot found any doc about apport with google
<icorbett> sbts: if i can confirm, ill file the report with anything and everything I can, hopefully prevent the pain for others!
<sbts> icorbett: if you have time and the inclination, it would be good if you could grab the kernel config file from (I think) /proc/config or /proc/kernel/config, something like that, and a copy of the upstream kernel source. then compile a kernel using that config and the upstream source.  then test your custom kernel. if the bug can be reproduced there, update the ubuntu bug to say so, and file an upstream bug.
<abe3k> yofel: like theres another invisible box ontop of the one showing up
<abe3k> yofel: this mostly happens with the network connection indication
<yofel> abe3k: ok, I have heard of that and I think that's intentionally but as I use KDE I haven't kept track of notify-osd for a while, you should wait for someone else to answer that
<abe3k> yofel: the volume indication is almost perfect, but other indications have the problem I mentioned
<abe3k> yofel: anyways I'll wait for someone whos working on gnome :>
<yofel> abe3k: afaik stuff like sound/brightness etc. notifications should appear in the first line and it's reserved for them and normal notifications will appear below them and leave a space on top in that case iirc
<abe3k> yofel: I see, that kinda makes sense now thanks :)
<yofel> as I said I'm not sure
<abe3k> yofel: overall experience on the eeepc 904hd is excellent
<abe3k> only thing that bothers me is the bluetooth manager that comes with ubuntu it should be replaced with blueman, since it offers 3g connectivity over bluetooth
<benje> nobody knows how to reactive repport for a program ?
<abe3k> and many more cool features of bluetooth
<sinurge> hello
<abe3k> also blueman can let you connect to the internet on the mobile via your local internet connection
<sinurge> lucid has a ability to use multiple nvidia drivers. but everytime i use hardware drivers it never finishes the setup
<sinurge> says error stored in var/log/jockey.log
<abe3k> you should use the beta drivers for lucid
<abe3k> since xorg has been changed
<sinurge> abe3k now how do i do that again
<abe3k> sinurge :http://ubuntu10-04.blogspot.com/2009/12/how-to-fix-problems-with-xorg-and.html
<benje> yofel: any idea ?
<benje> nothing about it at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport
<icorbett> sbts: i took notes of the requests including yofel's mention of using apport and will follow up with all of it, thanks again and have a good night!
<high-rez> Now that nouveau is the default, what is the proper way to switch back to nvidia proprietary?
<Unksi> abe3k: there is a package nvidia-current which has version 195.36.03, do you know if theres any difference to the one with that vdpau repo?
<bjsnider> use jockey for that
<yofel> benje: not sure, you could check if you have a crash file in /var/crash and see if deleting it helps, if not maybe the other bugsquad folks in #ubuntu-bugs can help you
<benje> ok
<bjsnider> Unksi, i don't have lucid drivers in the vdpau ppa
<Unksi> ok
<benje> ok thanks yofel
<bjsnider> sinurge, did you upgrade from a previous distro to lucid?
<sinurge> no
<sinurge> its a fresh install
<bjsnider> you clean installed lucid?
<sinurge> yeah
<bjsnider> what graphcs card do you have?
<sinurge> nvidia 6600
<bjsnider> what does jockey.log say?
<sinurge> 2010-02-26 21:48:12,221 WARNING: cannot connect to cups; printer detection is not available
<bjsnider> pastebin the whole thing
<sbts> icorbett: your most welcom
<sbts> icorbett: your most welcome!
<penguin42> sinurge: Try doing an /etc/init.d/cups start
<penguin42> (as root)
<sinurge> whats the expected result
<penguin42> hopefully then whatever it was that couldn't connect to cups will be able to
<penguin42> oh, sorry, it wasn't actually a printer problem you had!
<sinurge> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ysMRCWdt
<eagles0513875> yofel: im back
<yofel> eagles0513875: still trying to burn the live disk (2nd try, the disk verification for the first found errors -.-)
<eagles0513875> yofel: ok
<bjsnider> sinurge, run dkms status
<eagles0513875> yofel: if you tell me what file to change i can test it as this is on a separate drive and i can afford to reformat it
<yofel> eagles0513875: as your grub.cfg is the same as mine (for the windows part) and it worked here last time I booted windows (a few weeks ago) I'm not sure what could be the issue
<sinurge> nvidia-current, 195.36.03, 2.6.32-10-generic, i686: installed
<sinurge> nvidia-173, 173.14.22, 2.6.32-10-generic, i686: installed
<yofel> other than grub2 broke in the meantime
<eagles0513875> yofel: do you have a 100mb system partition?
<eagles0513875> as the first partition on said drive
<eagles0513875> then windows partition
<yofel> eagles0513875: yep, win7 seems to need it (as it created it on installation)
<eagles0513875> yofel: im wondering if the issue is having kubuntu possibly on a 2nd drive
<yofel> eagles0513875: not sure, I have kubuntu on sda3 for that matter
<bjsnider> sinurge, try activating the 173 from jockey
<eagles0513875> yofel: mines on scd0
<eagles0513875> yofel: sry sdb3 on mine
<sinurge> bhsnider: thats what i have been asking how do i start jockey
<yofel> hm, but I doubt that should prevent windows from booting... where did you install grub2 at? (sda MBR here)
<sinurge> is it the same as hardware drivers
<eagles0513875> yofel: mbr on the mbr of the drive that i have windows on
<yofel> ok, so the same too
<yofel> ok, rebooting
<eagles0513875> yofel: ok
<yofel> hm, windows boots fine
<yofel> from sda1
<eagles0513875> isnt sda1 the 100mb boot partition
<yofel> it is
<major_redhat> what about sda0
<eagles0513875> yofel: what if you switch that to boot of the main partition which would be sda2 for me
<yofel> lemme boot kubuntu again and pastebin my grub.cfg
<eagles0513875> major_redhat: ?
<major_redhat> drive assignment
<major_redhat> sda0, sda1, sda2
<eagles0513875> major_redhat: i have 2 drives
<yofel> major_redhat: drive names begin at 1 not 0
<eagles0513875> major_redhat: sda1 and 2 are on a 500gb drive that has 100mb partition for windows system files and rest is space which is sda2
<major_redhat> o ok i misread something
<eagles0513875> and then sdb 1 linux and 3 is swap with rest of space ntfs
<yofel> ok, here my grub.cfg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/384571/
<eagles0513875> yofel: mines exactly the same
<yofel> and 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda' http://paste.ubuntu.com/384572/
<eagles0513875> yofel: would it be having the linux partition on a different disk have something to do with this
<eagles0513875> or the size of the 2ndary drive i put it on?
<yofel> no idea really, it *should* not but I don't know enough about grub to help here
<eagles0513875> is there an ubuntu-grub channel or something of the sort or would i need to go into ubuntu-kernel
<eagles0513875> ikonia: any ideas cuz my configuration is the exact same as yofel's in regard to dual booting with win 7
<eagles0513875> any grub experts in here
<eagles0513875> im having a strange issue with grub 2 and windows 7 :(
<high-rez> Wow, the nouveau integration is just a mess.  I switched back to the proprietary drivers using jockey and my machine just freezes on bootup now.  It appears to be loading the nouveau module regardless
<eagles0513875> yofel: question for you are you running 32bit or 64 bit win 7
<yofel> 64
<eagles0513875> strange. im still puzzled as to what i have done wrong
<cwillu_at_work> what's the script that make /etc/sudoers on a fresh install?
<cwillu_at_work> dpkg-query -S doesn't show anything
<Chipaca> is it a known issue in the lucid iso that it can't mount ext4 filesystems it just created?
<Chipaca> I'm trying to install lucid using lucid-desktop-i386.iso (alpha3), inside kvm, and it failed, and mount of an ext4 fs fails, even right after a mkfs
<high-rez> Are plymouth and nvidia-proprietary drivers mutually exclusive?  It seems you need KMS for Plymouth - but if you load the nouveau/drm module that gives you KMS that the nvidia proprietary drivers break, is that correct?
<charlie-tca> Chipaca: never had any issues with it here
<charlie-tca> I ran about 30 installs for testing over two days, all worked
<Chipaca> charlie-tca: I can't mount a thing, it complains about corruption (???)
<jbicha> high-rez: I thought Plymouth worked with the proprietary Nvidia drivers but maybe I don't know what I'm looking at
<charlie-tca> something went wrong there, I don't know what it is.
<Chipaca> charlie-tca: these multiple installs were inside kvm?
<charlie-tca> no. Hardware and VBox
<charlie-tca> both
<Chipaca> vbox as in VirtualBox?
<Chipaca> I'll try that one
<charlie-tca> yup
<high-rez> jbicha: From what I've read plymouth requires KMS, and as I understand KMS is not available in nvidia-proprietary.  So its nouveau or nothing at this point.  And, frankly, nouveau is just too infant to be usable on a modern desktop.
<jbicha> well you don't need Plymouth to boot
<charlie-tca> Umm, nouveau is the default driver in lucid now
<jbicha> in the sense that I can boot the nvidia proprietary driver just fine
<bjsnider> plymouth would select a basic vesa type thing if it had no better kms driver
<high-rez> jbicha: Yeah, totally understand - I was just trying to figure it out how to get my system back after the latest aptitude full-upgrade pushed me to nouveau :)
<high-rez> charlie-tca: It is, but on two of my systems it hasn't proven to be very reliable.  Don't get me wrong, I really would like to see it take off and be wildly successful, but at this stage in its development it seems a little premature for inclusion in a product that'll be shipping pretty soon.
<high-rez> bjsnider: Hmmf, its not running at all for me.  What I read said it required KMS, which I didn't think was available with vesafb..
 * penguin42 plays with kubuntu+1 and wonders htf to disable the 'pop' whenever I click a button
<jbicha> a terrible answer, but...you could try a live CD of a recent build & reinstall if that works, if the upgrade didn't quite work right it may be difficult to fix
<high-rez> Yeah, no reinstall.  I'll roll with what i got.  :)  Everything seems mostly fixed after I just ripped nouveau out completely.
<avi_> hey, can anyone verify if Plymouth works with Karmic?
<avi_> As in, if I can use Plymouth 9.10?
<Italian_Plumber> you might want to ask that in #ubuntu.  This is #ubuntu+1, which is lucid, not karmic
<avi_> Yeah, But I've been unsucessful in that channel. I guessed that since Plymouth is in Lucid, people might know.
<jbicha> avi_: no, Plymouth isn't available for 9.10
<avi_> Thanks.
<avi_> jbicha: oh, ok.
<charlie-tca> OTOH, does plymouth work with lucid ;-)
<penguin42> charlie-tca: On a good day....
<avi_> charlie-tca: but, Alpha 3 doesn't have flash support, or so I'm told.
<charlie-tca> I didn't test flash
<penguin42> well it does on upgrade, not tried a fresh install
<high-rez> I think the answer to that question is "it depends on your video card hardware and the driver you're using."
<charlie-tca> Oh, ubuntu! Yes, I think it works there, but not in Xubuntu
<charlie-tca> or it conflicts with my nvidia cards
<avi_> is it possible to test plymouth running in VB?
<charlie-tca> I don't know? but that is a really good question
<avi_> Right. Well I actually config'd Alpha 3 with VB
<avi_> testing it now
<avi_> How can I 'enable' Plymouth?
<avi_> In Alpha3, that is.
<charlie-tca> It is already
<avi_> really?
 * charlie-tca thought it is already, anyway
<avi_> if so, then it didn't work.
<charlie-tca> They said that is the white/blue/blue lines across the bottom in xubuntu
<avi_> oooh
<avi_> i saw that!
<avi_> wondering what that was.
<avi_> too bad I'm using Ubuntu, not Xubuntu.
 * charlie-tca is sorry :-(
<avi_> hmm, I wonder if I need to specify *which* plymouth theme i need?
<avi_> and that those odd lines are some boring default theme?
<avi_> Okay, i think i set plymouth to Solar theme.
<avi_> Hopefully that wil work.
<zniavre> avi_,  do tou have an how-to to do that please?
<zniavre> you*
<avi_> Not an expert, but this is what I followed:
<avi_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/504052/comments/12
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 504052 in plymouth "[lucid] No plymouth at boot time and mountall error" [Undecided,Fix released]
<avi_> plymouth is def. trying to run, but its def. not actually showing up at start
<zniavre> did you rebooted yet to see it?
<cellofellow> I heard that Lucid uses Plymouth? Does it just replace usplash, or xsplash too?
<cwillu_at_work> no, xsplash is still ther
<cellofellow> ok, nifty
<cwillu_at_work> xsplash is used as soon as possible basically
<avi_> zniavre: I rebooted, but Plymouth is not showing.
<zniavre> ok
<zniavre> at least i know now the pllymouth theme list
<avi_> Yes.
<avi_> does anyone know where I can check if my gfx card is supported by Plymouth?
<avi_> About flash -- just checked, flash works prefectly fine in Lucid A3. (Firefox)
<zniavre> does gdm2setup works on lucid?
<Plagman_> Hey
<Plagman_> evtouch doesn't seem to install on lucid alha 3
<Plagman_> i.e.
<Plagman_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Plagman_>   xserver-xorg-input-evtouch: Depends: xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.6.2) but it is not going to be installed
<Plagman_> how do I work around that?
<robin0800> Plagman_: I think lucid xserver is 1.7,5 so you would have to downgrade it
<Plagman_> so X 1.7.5 is too recent for evtouch?
<Plagman_> how do I get my touchscreen to work? is evtouch deprecated?
<penguin42> sounds like a packaging bug
<robin0800> Plagman_: theres a 0.8.8-0ubuntu8 evtouch driver dated 09/02/2010 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xf86-input-evtouch/0.8.8-0ubuntu8
<Plagman_> what do I do with that?
<Plagman_> it says it failed to build
<Plagman_> does that mean it didn't try to build a deb or that it failed and so it won't build on my system either?
<robin0800> Plagman_: There should be a read me or install info included
<BUGabundo> boas noites
<melter> i installed lucid alpha 3 server, and the cursor just blinks in the upper left corner
<kklimonda> have you reaf release notes?
<kklimonda> read*
<robin0800> Plagman_: just looked at the driver instructions would say you would have to be an advanced user if not to make but calibrate is another matter
<melter> kklimonda: looks like a known issue, easy workaround
<avi_> does member:anyone know if I can test Plymouth from the livecd?
<avi_> does anyone know if I can test Plymouth from the livecd?
<Anzenketh> I don't see why not.
<kikbguy> anyone know where to find the log file of a 10.04 alpha 3 livecd boot that displays "no signal" on my monitor every time I click "try ubuntu without installing" (I can't access the crashed livecd filesystem from the livecd because it crashes, so I need to access the livecd log file from my currently installed version of ubuntu 9.10)
<kikbguy> Anzenketh, I actually just got your email about this (tulaneadam21@gmail.com)
<Anzenketh> What was your bug number?
<Anzenketh> I belive I asked if it was just slow to come up or if it did not come up at all it took a good 5-10 minutes for me to have it come up.
<kikbguy> Ansenketh, it was bug 528277
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 528277 in ubiquity "screen goes blank when booting to live environment with Nvidia Graphics Cards" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/528277
<stapel> I upgraded from UNR karmic to lucid just now, and when I restarted, it booted into the classic desktop. How do I revert back to the UNR desktop?
<Anzenketh> kikbguy: Ya was it just slow to start or did it not start at all.
<kikbguy> Oh, I didn't realize it could take 5-10 minutes, I'll try that if you think it might work, but my monitor displays "no signal" immediately after I click "try ubuntu without installing"
<kikbguy> It seemed to not start at all, it wasn't like a loading screen or anything, it literally was a blue screen that said "no signal" for 5 minutes
<penguin42> 5 minutes?! I'd be pretty surprised if it took 5mins
<kikbguy> then I just powered off and started my installed 9.10 version that's installed already
<kikbguy> And I'd love to provide a log of the incident, I'm just not sure where to find it (even after reading the ubiquity debug link) in the installed ubuntu 9.10 filesystem for a failed 10.04 alpha 3 boot
<charlie-tca> kikbguy: to debug the live cd before the desktop comes up - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingCasper
<kikbguy> I'll check it out and be right back, thanks charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> I get the same monitor turned off bootint the live cd. It takes my system 7-8 minutes to get to gdm and turn the monitor back on
<stapel>  I upgraded from UNR karmic to lucid just now, and when I restarted, it booted into the classic desktop. How do I revert back to the UNR desktop?
<charlie-tca> Take a look at bug 527832
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 527832 in ubiquity "[Lucid] Ubiquity shuts off my monitor during the startup to live environment" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527832
<charlie-tca> Sorry, stapel not you
<stapel> np
<kikbguy> will do brb
<kikbguy> yeah, that's the precise error I have with my nvidia card, I'll try waiting 10 minutes and see if I can get in, but it definetly seems to veer from the avg ubuntu boot experience
<stapel> Is anyone here on UNR Lucid?
<kikbguy> Thanks for the suggestions, I'll be back in about 10 minutes
<stapel> tea anyone?
<Lord-Readman> hellp
<Lord-Readman> hello*
<Lord-Readman> is anyone here, I am trying to update a package on launchpad for lucid
<mazda01> using devede in lucid, the iso created doesn't contain an AUDIO_TS folder, shouldn't it to have a proper dvd structure iso?
<Andre_Gondim> I saw one problem in Alpha 3 live CD when I tried install in pt_BR
<kikbguy> Okay, just tried to wait 10-15 minutes and it still didn't load ubuntu after displaying "no signal" on my monitor after clicking "try ubuntu without installing" on the lucid alpha 3 live cd
<charlie-tca> Well, that sucks
<charlie-tca> At least mine will turn back on
<kikbguy> ,n idea how to submit the log file?
<Oxymoron> Could someone explain to me why I got to the tty2 xserver slot when I boot Lucid alpha 3? :S
<charlie-tca> That debug page gives explanation to submit it using a usb drive
<kikbguy> (meant to say) word, any idea how to submit the log file
<charlie-tca> Oh, you can't see the screen to save it, huh
<kikbguy> I don't have a usb drive, I guess I'm out of luck
<BUGabundo> YAY
<BUGabundo> mono breakage
<charlie-tca> Did you try adding debug to the menu line?
<charlie-tca> and removing splash and quiet?
<melodie_> hi here !
<kikbguy> charlie-tca, not sure how I would do that
<kikbguy> I'm basically a noob with linux/ubuntu
<charlie-tca> hit f6 at the menu, backspace to remove quiet and splash, then type in debug=
<melodie_> I may have a bug to report, about alpha3, this one must have shown ? (in vbox) http://pastebin.archlinux.fr/378579
<charlie-tca> and hit enter
<melodie_> "The problem cannot be reported:
<melodie_> You have some obsolete package versions installed."
<melodie_> ...
<melodie_> :)
<charlie-tca> melodie_: yup
<kikbguy> charlie, thanks, will try that
<Oxymoron> I guess I have to wait for the Beta 1 then ...
<kikbguy> brb
<melodie_> charlie-tca, thanks
<charlie-tca> melodie_: If you update and still have that, you can report it using manual reporting, but it is harder
<melodie_> good night, see you ! o/
<melodie_> charlie-tca, all right, I'll see that next time (maybe tomorrow)
<charlie-tca> good luck
<melodie_> bye ! :)
<melodie_> thanks ! ^^
<DebianUT> with Alpha3 Totem doesn't ask me if I want to downlod the codecs if I open a .mp3, RithmBox does
<kikbguy> charlie, that F6, backspace, debug= method didn't work either.  It's weird that ubuntu worked well before lucid alpha 3 and now it doesn't work at all on my computer
<kikbguy> thanks for the help though
<charlie-tca> sorry. Maybe a daily will work soon, though.
<binarylooks> ho do I get ubuntuone in kubuntu lucid? I installed ubuntuone-client-gnome, but there is no executable for that on the terminal?
<binarylooks> ubuntuone-preferences does nothing
<jpds> binarylooks: Tried https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client-kde ?
<binarylooks> jpds: is that official now?
<jpds> binarylooks: No.
<binarylooks> i remember an apachelogger magic thing
<jpds> binarylooks: That is it.
<jpds> binarylooks: However, U1 runs as /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon here.
<binarylooks> hmmmm. do ubuntu one support for kubuntu in lucid?
<binarylooks> jpds: kde?
<jpds> No. Plain Ubuntu.
<binarylooks> it worked in karmic under kde. not good
<kikbguy> alright, thanks again charlie, later guys
<BUGabundo> one of 3 is the correct
<BUGabundo> either my new pioneer TV sucks as lcd monitor
<BUGabundo> my GPU sucks outputing VGA to a large screen
<BUGabundo> or nvidia BLOB is lame as hell :(
<high-rez> Probably #1
<high-rez> In my experience LCD TVs return broken EDID info all the time.
<penguin42> BUGabundo: What is the native res of the TV ?
<BUGabundo> LOLOL nice nick high-rez
<BUGabundo> the image is SUPER flacky
<BUGabundo> always shacking
<BUGabundo> off center too
<BUGabundo> like 20 px to the right
<penguin42> yeuch
<BUGabundo> 195.36.03
<high-rez> I'd look at Xorg.0.log or whatever its called - and see if its detecting EDID info correctly.
<penguin42> hmm quite a lot of updates today
<BUGabundo> worse part is: tv says : 1358x760, and nvidia settings allows up to 1360x768
<penguin42> '1358' ?!!!!
<BUGabundo> meaning I get the left part cut off if I use anything above 1024
<penguin42> what type of weirdo res is that
<BUGabundo> sorry
<BUGabundo> 1360
<high-rez> I'd try to force resolutions in xorg.conf and try different modelines.
<high-rez> My Toshiba provided horribly broken information.
<BUGabundo> $ xrandr --verbose | pastebinit
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/384746/
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/384748/
<penguin42> BUGabundo: You could add a resolution using xrandr --admode
<Bookman> I just did an update a few moments ago and now Ubuntu One will not start.  I get: Failed to execute child process "ubuntuone-client-applet" (No such file or directory)
<abe3k> ok, so my eeepc 904, went to sleep by itself, I tried to wake it up, but after entering the password it showed me checking... and didn't do anything after that, so I decided to ctrl+alt+backspace it and logged in, later on the fans of the netbook went crazy so I looked in htop and found out that gnome-keyring-daemon was using 89% cpu so I killed it, what went wrong there guys ?
<Oxymoron> Could someone explain to me why I got to the tty2 xserver slot when I boot Lucid alpha 3? :S
<abe3k> echo echo echo ...
<high-rez> (pong pong pong)
<charlie-tca> Which slot would you like?
<Oxymoron> charlie-tca: tty7 I guess as it usually uses?
<charlie-tca> Oh, that's that server bug, isn't it. Boots to a blinking cursor only?
<setuid> Anyone notice that PM/acpi/suspend is broken since last night's updates?
<abe3k> setuid : I think I did
<setuid> It was working fine, and then I updated last night to current and now it's not even an option
<charlie-tca> Oxymoron: then you have to switch tty's to login?
<Oxymoron> charlie-tca: No not really, I can login to a temrinal :)
<abe3k> setuid : it asks for the password when I come back, but it keeps loading forever
<Oxymoron> charlie-tca: Well I use vbox, I cant do ctrl+alt+f* unfortunatly :(
<charlie-tca> Maybe it is using TTY1 for log files?
<setuid> abe3k, what asks?
<setuid> abe3k, It's not even an available option anymore, suspend is _gone_ in the current packages
<setuid> If I do a ctrl-alt-del, the menu that shows up is shutdown/restart, no longer shows hibernate or suspend
<Oxymoron> charlie-tca: Well here I use stable Karmic, but would be nice with Lucid in vbox agiain. It worked before todays update and when trying to install nvidia-current xD
<abe3k> setuid: my eeepc went to sleep
<abe3k> setuid: I have them here
<charlie-tca> heh - it might work again then
#ubuntu+1 2010-02-27
<abe3k> damn copying 7 gig file over smb sure takes forever -.-
<BluesKaj-Laptop> abe3k, check out ssh , I find it much faster
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj-Laptop: and much CPU intensive
<abe3k> BluesKaj-Laptop: and use scp ?
<abe3k> BluesKaj-Laptop: why didn't I think of that xD
<BUGabundo> I don't believe SSH is faster then samba
<BUGabundo> abe3k: at what speed are you transferting stuff?
<abe3k> I'm getting 1.7 MB transfer rate, I would love anything better than that
<BUGabundo> are you network , IO, or cpu bound?
<abe3k> Wireless with 58 Mbits
<BUGabundo> that's very slow for 100mb lan
<BUGabundo> ahhhhhh
<BUGabundo> then you almost at MAX speed
<BUGabundo> around 4MB/s
<BluesKaj-Laptop> abe3k, exactly :)
<abe3k> but 1.7 .....
<BUGabundo> 2MB/s is a nice value
<abe3k> I think it could be from the wpa-psk but I'm not sure
<BUGabundo> right
<BUGabundo> your AP has to process all that data
<abe3k> yeap
<BUGabundo> just hook a e-SATA caple
<BUGabundo> *cable
<BUGabundo> 50MB/s rocks
<Bookman> Anyone else having problems with Ubuntu One after updating today?
<abe3k> I know -.- but I'm too lazy tbh
<BUGabundo> then you wait
<abe3k> 2 hours!!
<abe3k> now I have 16 minutes left so no worries :D
<BUGabundo> it would take you 2 min to pick your arse up, and the e-sata cable
<BUGabundo> 2 min to hook everything
<BUGabundo> and
<BUGabundo> and
<BUGabundo> and less then 5 min to copy it
<abe3k> <------- hides in the shadows
<setuid> How DOES one configure suspend on the latest version?
<setuid> or at least verify it?
<BUGabundo> sudo pm-suspend?
<tertitten> is the 10.04 alpha 3 running pretty stable on a desktop ? ... I'm not sure if I will dare to upgrade :)
<abe3k> try sudo /etc/acpi/sleep.sh force
<abe3k> tertitten: its running great on a netbook too!
<penguin42> tertitten: Still has a few touchy places
<abe3k> I think theres something is wrong with the gnome-keyring-daemon
<tertitten> ok, so it's a matter of how brawe I am then :)
<setuid> gar, that didn't work
<setuid> Looks like there's no suspend and hibernate in the latest Lucid :(
<penguin42> setuid: Which graphics card?
<setuid> /etc/acpi/sleep.sh suspends, but that's manual, not automatic when I shut the lid.
<setuid> penguin42, NVidia... worked fine through every Ubuntu release, until last night's update
<abe3k> what about the screensaver ?
<penguin42> setuid: There was a note in the /topic a few days ago about it not working for nvidia users
<setuid> Lucid has some other broken-ness with the upstream NVidia driver, where I have to jump to one of the vcs before I can jump back into X. Previous versions of Ubuntu, coming out of suspend worked flawlessly, returning me to gnome-screensaver's login window.
<setuid> penguin42, I'm not using the Lucid nvidia driver (known to be broken), I'm using the upstream nvidia one (known to work fine)
<setuid> Right now, it's not even an available option, so something took suspend/hibernate physically out of the loop
<setuid> I wouldn't care if it suspended and broke, THAT I can work with, but there's literally no suspend/resume/hibernate support at all
<bjsnider> setuid, and how are you managing to use the upstream nvidia driver, sir?
<setuid> bjsnider, Compiling/installing it myself, using the NVidia installer
<setuid> Been doing that for years now
<bjsnider> great!
<setuid> But something broke/removed acpi suspend support
<setuid> Irrespective of the video driver being used
<bjsnider> lol, yeah something did indeed
<mangos> do lucid lynx packages work on hardy heron?
<BluesKaj-Laptop> mangos, lucid pkges are meant only for lucid , they'll break your hardy setup
<setuid> Well, it sort of works, if I echo to /sys/power/state
<setuid> But not if I just close the lid
<abe3k> did you try restarting ? :>
<setuid> Yes, many times, with and without s3_bios enabled in my grub.conf
<setuid> gnome-power-preferences doesn't even have a suspend or hibernate option anymore
<setuid> So thre's no way to configure it
<abe3k> setuid why don't you try reinstalling that package just to make sure nothing is missing ?
<mangos> i currently have ubuntu 8.04 LTS, is it relatively safe to upgrade to 10.04 LTS?
<setuid> mangos, Not unless you want to help debug broken issues
<setuid> If 8.04 works, stick with it until 10.04 is officially released
<setuid> veddy interestink
 * setuid tests
<setuid> Ok, well now suspend is back in the relevant apps/menus
<setuid> I'll tinker with the options to get it working right with the NVidia driver
<koolguy> hey, i need to know how to reset my wireless on dell inspiron 1501
<koolguy> i dont even know how to install the thing too
<koolguy> can anyone help me
<BUGabundo> koolguy: probaly looking at its manual would help?
<koolguy> its on a laptop
<koolguy> and idk where the manual is
<BUGabundo> define : reset wifi
<setuid> The manual for your laptop?
<setuid> We can't help you there
<koolguy> lol ok
<koolguy> all im trying to do is reset my wireless internet connection, because i forgot the unlock code which i entered after the WEP key
<setuid> rmmod ath5k
<setuid> then modprobe ath5k
<BUGabundo> right click on NM, edit connections , wifi tab, edit
<koolguy> ok
<BUGabundo> setuid: CALM DOWN
<setuid> BUGabundo, uhm, what now?
<BUGabundo> you are going WAY to far to do this
<setuid> He said reset, not reconfigure
<BUGabundo> he means change wifi password
<koolguy> so what were those commands again, i accidently clicked out
 * BUGabundo headslap
<BUGabundo> (2010-02-27 01:09:02) freenode: right click on NM, edit connections , wifi tab, edit
<koolguy> what were those commands, i keep clickin out of the chat
<BUGabundo> last time
<koolguy> o ok
<BUGabundo> next time LEARN not to close chat
<koolguy> ok
<BUGabundo> right click on NM, edit connections , wifi tab, edit
<koolguy> alright
<koolguy> alright then what
<BUGabundo> that's it
<koolguy> im in there, but idk what to do from there
<BUGabundo> select your network
<BUGabundo> edit
<BUGabundo> and change pass
<koolguy> ah ok
<koolguy> thanks see yall later
<Anzenketh> I desided to work on linking upstream bugs using QA report http://qa.ubuntu.com/reports/launchpad-database/unlinked-bugwatch.html
<Anzenketh> If the bug is upstream but is not confirmed upstream or downstream what do we do with the bug triage it as normal?
<rww> Anzenketh: was that supposed to go to #ubuntu-bugs :)?
<Anzenketh> Silly me wrong chat
<Anzenketh> Got so many open
<waltercool> Hi there!... i have a question... is lucid with bugs?
<Sensiva> waltercool may be, its not a final stable release, you shouldn't use it in a productive environment unless you are aware how to fix problems alone
<waltercool> Sensiva, Im just a ex-gentoo user ;) I cant live with end user products ;)
<Sensiva> :D
<rww> Sensiva: when it breaks (and it /will/ break), you get to keep both pieces!
<waltercool> Sensiva, But my last time with Lucid was horrble... i hate X errors...
<Sensiva> rww sure
<sdest> Hi, I updated to the newest alpha, and now Kile doesn't feel like running latex anymore, any ideas?
<sdest> it does run straight from the terminal, it just seems like none of the programs pick up that its there for some reason
<tertitten> this is wierd, after updating to 10.04 a3 i come to the login screen (after a reboot) and the enter login credentials, and click login, then I need to enter it once more... am I actually logging in twice or what's happening ?
<DanaG>     + 0d1154 (rework how stream volumes affect sink volumes)
<DanaG> hmm, that's a new change in pulseaudio... what's the upstream commit ID?
<DanaG> I can't find it.... googling for 0d1154 gives only this exact changelog.
<faileas> i'm thinking of setting up a test/personal server, and at some point i'll be using lynx, so i'd like to test out a few things on a VM first. One of the things i do now is start my ipv6 tunnel app from init.d - i want to do the same (and a little more) with upstart - start a specific programme (with arguements) and restart it if it does now. I can't quite seem to find a clear specific complete example on the second part. Anyone can gimme a h
<faileas> and? http://superuser.com/questions/113779/upstart-scripts spells out what i use now, and my specific requirements.
<SandGorgon> guys.. how is the general stability of alpha 3 ? I would want to try it out
<sinurge> on my x64 lucid installation i cannot execute any of my downlaoded binaries
<sinurge> ./binaryname always gives a file/directory not found error
<sinurge> but i can see using a ls -l cmd
<sinurge> same binaries on my other x64 mint helena works fine
<hunt> Hi, I'm using lucid and I cant hibernate anymore, because there simply is no entry for it, I can shutdown, restart, logout and suspend but not hibernate.
<DanaG> hmm, what opengl level is nouveau 3d supposed to offer on, say, a gf6150?
<high-rez> Level 0 because opengl isn't officially supported by it yet? :)
<Anzenketh> That would explain a bug I am working on.
<Anzenketh> Maby.
<alex_mayorga> RAOF, ping
<DanaG> er, I mean, when it does "work", what level does it declare?
<coz_> hey guys...on lucid...when editing the libanimation.so and animation.xml for  magic_lamp_max_waves from "3" to "0"  it seems to remove or disable the main Animatons plugin in ccsm/compiz  ..these files are before and after edition the xml since the error seems to be withing the xml file and the terminal readout  of that error     http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/animation%20error.tar.gz
<coz_> each time the same thing occurs
<coz_> edition=editing
<_DM_> I'm trying to connect to ubuntu from Win XP thru RealVNC.  I'm able to connect and I see a desktop... but I can't see any changes of clicks inside VNC client on windows, I only could see changes on Linux machine screen. There is no firewall and all settings allowed client do changes.
<_DM_> Any suggestions what could it be?
<Damascene> good morning,
<_DM_> Morning...
<Bookman> ok, I guess 3D games are out of the question for the new Ubuntu release.
<Bookman> I've tried
<Bookman> Back to command line prowess.
<Bookman> Ok, does not work!
<Damascene> is there any way to view lucid bugs only?
<Bookman> So, no 3D goodness without Windows?
<seanbrystone> bah, 3D eyecandy is for the weak minded! :P
<Overand> Ubuntu-Server snapshot I grabbed about 5 hours ago - fresh install, apparently installed successfully, selected "openssh server" "samba server" and "vm host" - on attempting to boot, I promptly get my LCD popping into an unsupported mode
<Overand> (H 53.7 kHz, V 85 Hz)
<Overand> I've booted into a rescue console and commented out the apparent gfx-setting lines in the grub.conf, but I don't know much bout grub 2
<Overand> and it didn't seem to change anything - though i noticed more grub debug messages, some comments about errors in the config it seemed
<Overand> So - it's not GRUB with the issues with graphics - it's the ubuntu loader
<faileas> i'm thinking of setting up a test/personal server, and at some point i'll be using lynx, so i'd like to test out a few things on a VM first. One of the things i do now is start my ipv6 tunnel app from init.d - i want to do the same (and a little more) with upstart - start a specific programme (with arguements) and restart it if it does now. I can't quite seem to find a clear specific complete example on the second part. Anyone can gimme a h
<faileas> and? http://superuser.com/questions/113779/upstart-scripts spells out what i use now, and my specific requirements.
<faileas> and... geeze, why is my question getting cut in two...
<Overand> I *think* it's the initrd
<DanaG> Overand: what GPU?
<Overand> DanaG: Some onboard ATI thing on a phenom-era ASUS board
<Overand> I can get more specific if need be.
<Overand> I'd love to just have this thing boot to a text console.
<DanaG> ah, then it's likely kernel-mode-setting setting it to a mode the LCD can't handle.
<DanaG> try passing "radeon.modeset=0" on console.
<Overand> Yeah, so ti seems.
<Overand> Alright
<DanaG> And if that works, then the bug is probably something about KMS detecting an incorrect mode.
<DanaG> I install ssh servers on all my boxes, so I can remotely connect to diagnose those sorts of things.
<Overand> Oo, I manged to get a grub error, hang on,
<Overand> DanaG: I'm only seeing the beginning of the kernel loading - so I can't tell why I can't SSH in, heh.
<DanaG> ah, then modeset=0 should help at least with that.
<Overand> Success.
<Overand> The "Rescue" boot mode should perhaps be doing that.
<Overand> I should look for an existing bug on this - I've never really messed with launchpad
<DanaG> grr, stupid "japa" -- refuses to work when it can't mmap the alsa device.
<Overand> hmm - it appears that for 'success' (i.e. seeing why the system doesn't boot, heh) - I need to have both radeon.modeset=0 and modeset=0
<Overand> Heh - well, I have a lot of starup scripts exiting with non-zero exit statuses - it looks like I may be having issues as a result of having set up something involving crypto, or *it* having done so anyway
<DanaG> I have nothing particularly weird, and I get "ureadahead-other exited with status 4" a bunch of times.
<DanaG> Stupid ureadahead.
<Overand> I get a fatal error with modprobe loading something padlock something
<Overand> plus a few others
<Overand> looks like ti decided to use a crypted swap because i told it to use crypted home (but not crypted FS in general)
<Overand> (or naybe that just happened because i told it to use LVM?)
<phixxor> how do I find out what gfx driver I'm using?
<phixxor> I had to boot in safe graphics mode
<rww> phixxor: the Xorg log in /var/log/ should say. I use the radeon driver and have a tonne of lines starting with RADEON in there.
<phixxor> gotcha
<i_is_broke> anyone using an all-in-one motherboard for intel? and if so how are the drivers working for video and ethernet?
<Overand> DanaG: is there a 'right' way to make those 'stick' ? grub 2 seems very very different
<DanaG> Check /etc/default/grub
<Overand> perfect, thanks
<un214> well my old way of disabling fbcon no longer works (suggesting that the latest update finally supports my video card and chipset)
<un214> now then, text is unreadably small on consoles, time to figure out how to make it larger
<DanaG> ah, dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<un214> ok we'll see if that works
<un214> I picked the largest (16)
<un214> nope still many times too small
<Jordan_U> un214, Use aalib to make ascii text made of smaller ascii text ;)
<un214> oh come on
<faileas> ;p
<DanaG> you may be able to edit /etc/default/console-setup to make it manually even bigger.
<un214> ugh vga=791 doesn't work either
<Jordan_U> Anyone have the ip address for opendns?
<DanaG> you may be able to edit /etc/default/console-setup to make it manually even bigger.
<EruditeHermit> DanaG, I took the plunge and upgraded to lucid
<Jordan_U> un214, That's ignored when using KMS
<un214> ok let's see what that does
<DanaG> stupid gnome... the big "turn on bluetooth" button DOES NOT WORK.
<un214> Jordan_U: which I wasn't using until old console finally broke
<DanaG> Stupid gnome bluetooth thingy also doesn't connect to pulseaudio!
<un214> no effect--like it didn't even read the file
<DanaG> did you do update-initramfs afterwards?
<un214> no I didn't -- duh
<un214> still no effect
<DanaG> Grr, stupid apport.
<DanaG> The program crashed on an assertion failure, but the message could not be retrieved. Apport does not support reporting these crashes.
<eagles0513875> DanaG: i could live with apport crashing but not flash being a resource hog
<phixxor> how could I find out why I had to use safe-graphics mode to boot from the live cd?
<un214> this is really really annoying
<Overand> Is there a "proper way" to manage software raid in recent ubuntu revisions other than mdadm?
<un214> dpkg-reconfigure console-setup ignores whatever font I set anyway
<DanaG> hmm, try just editing the file and running sudo setupcon
<DanaG> or sudo setupcon --force
<DanaG> oh, and I think console-terminus font may have other sizes?
<un214> I already figured that out
<un214> setupcon seems to do nothing
 * eagles0513875 grabs npviewer and puts a bullet through its head
<faileas> hmm. Anyone familiar with upstart? i need help with a startup script i want on a system i'm working on
<un214> ok actually it did
<un214> now I get to run it at every boot or something
<DanaG> hmm, maybe check the init scripts for console-setup?
<DanaG> if there even are any.
<eagles0513875> anyone else in here hate the npviewer (flash) or is it just me
<phixxor> what is this npviewer of which you speak?
<eagles0513875> phixxor: flash
<phixxor> isn't flash flash
<eagles0513875> no
<phixxor> why isn't it?
<Jordan_U> eagles0513875, That's nspluginwrapper
<eagles0513875> not sure to be honest but it is a resource hog big time
<eagles0513875> Jordan_U: im not suprised if the nspluginwrapper and npviewer are the same program i could be wrong
<eagles0513875> Jordan_U: found a lp bug re nspluginwrapper and npviewer they are one in the same program
<Jordan_U> eagles0513875, That's what I was trying to tell you.
<eagles0513875> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nspluginwrapper/+bug/141613
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 141613 in nspluginwrapper "npviewer.bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [High,Confirmed]
<eagles0513875> Jordan_U: but both of those are related to flash
<Jordan_U> eagles0513875, npviewer isn't flash itself, it's the wrapper around flash ( or any other 32 bit netscape plugin )
 * eagles0513875 thinks i should install ia32-libs to ensure backwards compatibility since im on 64bit
<Overand> DanaG: Thanks a ton for the help - I'm up and running more-or-less perfectly now.
<un214> ok that's almost right
<un214> now just to get it into the initramfs
<un214> the settings are there but setupcon is not
<Wutzan> Hey, I have a NVIDIA card (8600 gt) and I cannpt get a alpha 3 live cd to boot. After selecting Try or Install now, I get a black screen, and no matter how long I wait, it only hangs
<Damascene> did you check the cd for defects?
<Wutzan> Yes.
<Damascene> I think there is an option for safe gui
<Wutzan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/528277 Others are having this problem I just wanted to know if there is a way to work around, like a safe gui you mentioned. How can I do that?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 528277 in ubiquity "screen goes blank when booting to live environment with some nouveau Graphics Cards" [Undecided,New]
<pedrocr> is mono currently broken in lucid?
<Jordan_U> Wutzan, You can install via the alternate CD then try to fix things from there.
<Wutzan> Jordan_U: Is that the only way, my bandwidth is limited at the moment, I'd perfer not to redownload  a whole cd
<Damascene> Wutzan,  press f4
<Damascene> there you find the save graphices mode
<Damascene> *graphics
<pedrocr> I just upgraded from karmic and a bunch of mono packages are being held back for broken dependencies
<pedrocr> is this a known problem?
<Wutzan> At the selection screen? Because it doesn't appear.
<Wutzan> It has other modes, but not safe graphics
<rww> pedrocr: that happens every so often in devel versions, generally fixes itself
<Damascene> can you see at the bottom of the screen there is choices like f1 to help and f2 to language
<Wutzan> Yes
<Wutzan> And f4 is for modes, but there is no mode for safe graphics
<Damascene> and f4 modes?
<pedrocr> rww, I know, I was just wondering if it was a known bug or if I should file a bugreport
<Damascene> I don't know
<pedrocr> rww, seems like there is a dependency on mono-gac (= 2.4.4~svn151842-1ubuntu1) that isn't in the archive
<pedrocr> everything else seems to be 2.4.3+dfsg-1ubuntu2
<Damascene> Wutzan, try reset then f4 again
<rww> pedrocr: I don't usually bother filing unless the problem happens on the main mirror for several days
<pedrocr> rww, ok
<Wutzan> Same thing, I guess I'll pass on trying the alpha since clearly it's going to be a lot of work to fix
<Damascene> Wutzan, that is alpha were you help discover problem before it gets into beta and stable
<Jordan_U> I hope un214 comes back, I think I've found what he needs
<eagles0513875> any grub experts in here or is everyone asleep
<Sensiva> am not an expert or asleep
<Sensiva> But I dealt with grub alot, What is it eagles0513875 ?
<eagles0513875> Sensiva: for some reason i cant boot into my windows partition
<eagles0513875> yofel: and i compared configs and for both of us it is exactly the same
<eagles0513875> now
<Sensiva> error msg?
<eagles0513875> someone in grub channel pasted this http://pastebin.com/weMw7p0m where he added drive map line
<eagles0513875> Sensiva: no error msg when booting it gives me black screen then says GRUB and that is it
<Sensiva> Your windows partition is /dev/...??
<Sensiva> nvm can you confirm the uuid number of your windows partition?
<Jordan_U> eagles0513875, I don't think that has anything to do with that menu entry. If all you are seeing is "GRUB" then grub probably never even got far enough to read the grub.cfg.
<eagles0513875> Sensiva: i have 2 drives
<eagles0513875> one 500gb one which has windows on it
<eagles0513875> and 2tb drive which has nix on a 500gb partition and rest ntfs freespace
<eagles0513875> 500gb drive is /dev/sda1 /dev/sda2 sda1 being 100mb system partiton
<eagles0513875> sdb1 500gb nix partition on 2tb hdd 1.4tb sdb2 ntfs freespace partition and sdb3 which is swap
<eagles0513875> Sensiva: how can i confirm the uuid number
<Jordan_U> eagles0513875, sudo blkid
<eagles0513875> http://pastebin.com/x5yns5jA
<Sensiva> fine, in winblows menu entry the uuid should be 3434817834813DBC not 4870319e70319422
<Sensiva> I suggest backing up your current grub config file /boot/grub/grub.cfg then generating a new one using sudo update-grub
<eagles0513875> Sensiva: yofel though has his set to use sda1 in my case and his boots just fine
<Sensiva> eagles0513875 actually I don't know what is that "System Reserved" for, no matter how, you should direct grub to the partition where your Win7 bootloader is
<eagles0513875> doesnt grub over write the ntbootldr
<eagles0513875> or at least trick windows into  thinking its still using the ntbootldr but in turn it uses grub
<Sensiva> if its sda1 then uuid 4CC87BBBC87BA23E should be used if sda2 then uuid 3434817834813DBC should be used
<Sensiva> grub doesn't overwrite windows bootloaders
<Jordan_U> eagles0513875, No, grub chainloads BCD / ntldr
<eagles0513875> Sensiva: at first grub didnt have my windows partition listed i ran sudo update-grub to get it to list my windows partition
<eagles0513875> ahhh
<Sensiva> fine, then sudo update-grub you go, but update your current file first please
<Sensiva> backup* your current file first please
<eagles0513875> Sensiva: you mean update the uuid
<eagles0513875> and which grub file the one in /etc/default/ ?
<eagles0513875> or in /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Sensiva> /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Machtin> ok.. why would my system boot if i don't have "/dev/mapper/home /home ext3 defaults 0 1" in my fstab, but fail booting, resulting in my monitor going to energy saving mode, if this line is in the fstab-file?
<eagles0513875> Sensiva: its backedup
<Sensiva> great, now sudo update-grub
<Sensiva> after finishing don't reboot, make sure your windows entry is listed
<Jordan_U> Machtin, Try booting without splash and see if there are any relevant looking error messages.
<Machtin> Jordan_U: i did, couldn't see any
<Machtin> which doesn't mean there are none.. the text scrolls pretty fast and then - without any delay the screen turns black and the monitor goes to energy safe.
<Jordan_U> Machtin, What happens if you boot with it commented out, uncomment it, then "sudo mount /home" ?
<Machtin> uhm.. i didn't try it with commenting it out, but i'm now on that system and mounted it manually
<Jordan_U> Machtin, Try mounting it with "sudo mount /home" or "sudo mount -a" ( rather than /dev/mapper/home /home ) so that it uses the entry in the fstab.
<Machtin> what i also find fascinating: the line in /etc/crypttab has no influence.. i'm not prompted for a password or any - i have to "cryptsetup luksopen /dev/bla home" manually.
<eagles0513875> Sensiva: it found windows on /dev/sda1
<Machtin> Jordan_U: with or without the device being open?
<Sensiva> eagles0513875 now reboot
<Jordan_U> Machtin, unmount it first if that's what you mean.
<eagles0513875> Sensiva: i have a feeling the same issue :(
<eagles0513875> brb
<Sensiva> let's see then :D
<Machtin> Jordan_U: no, i mean should it also be decrypted? because like i said, when i boot it's not decrypted, because i'm not even prompted for the password
<Jordan_U> Machtin, No ( because we are trying to reproduce the problem at boot, where by your experience it will not be decrypted )
<Machtin> ok, i'll just try after rebooting :) brb
<Machtin> Jordan_U: i've got another clue.. :D
<Machtin> but first: mount behaves like it should.. it states that there is no special device /dev/mapper/home and works after i luksOpened the device
<Machtin> however, i noticed when i boot (with that line commented out), the monitor goes into energy saving mode, too.
<Machtin> but is back after only a few seconds and shows kdm.
<eagles0513875> Sensiva: still same problem
<Sensiva> eagles0513875 do you even see the grub menu?
<eagles0513875> ya i do
<Sensiva> eagles0513875 direct grub to /dev/sda2 and check again
<eagles0513875> Sensiva: what file do i need to edit to fix that
<Sensiva> /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<eagles0513875> they say that file shouldnt be edited
<eagles0513875> on the wiki
<eagles0513875> !grub2 | Sensiva
<ubottu> Sensiva: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Sensiva> I understand
<eagles0513875> in this case if that cant be edited what should
<Machtin> it can be edited.. it's just not supposed to be
<eagles0513875> Machtin: well the wiki is a lil ambiguous
<eagles0513875> Sensiva: so i edit sda1 to sda2 and change the uuid
<Sensiva> exactly
<eagles0513875> ok
<Sensiva> eagles0513875 before you do, can you describe what made your windows entry not to boot?
<eagles0513875> Sensiva: this only started happening after installing linux
<Sensiva> Did you resize? move? reinstalled?
<eagles0513875> no
<eagles0513875> windows is on a disk on its own and linux is on a 500gb partition on another 2tb hdd
<Sensiva> and during install do you remember where the installer did install grub?
<Sensiva> hd0 or hd1?
<eagles0513875> mbr of hd0
<Sensiva> ok, now edit grub.cfg
<Sensiva> first sudo chmod -w /boot/grub/grub.cfg then start editing
<vish> Sensiva: dont edit grub.cfg ;)
<vish> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Sensiva> vish I know
<eagles0513875> lol vish thats what i told him
<Sensiva> humph
<eagles0513875> whats the chmod command do i just did sudo nano /boot/grub/grub.cfg to edit it
<vish> hehe , i  caught only half of the conversation :)
<Sensiva> grub.cfg is read only, chmod is to set its permission to read/write
<eagles0513875> Sensiva: cant you just use sudo to have rw permissions
<Sensiva> your editor won't save changes if its read only
<eagles0513875> Sensiva: even if i use sudo
<Sensiva> nope
<Jordan_U> eagles0513875, Editors will still generally complain that it's read only ( requiring ! in vim for instance )
<eagles0513875> Jordan_U: i used sudo nano /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<eagles0513875> doesnt sudo give me rw access as root
<yofel> eagles0513875: even root doesn't have write permissions for grub.cfg by default
<vish> nope
<yofel> morning folks
<eagles0513875> strange cuz i went back in there and the changes i made seem to be saved
<vish> eagles0513875: you can edit , the file but it is set as read-only even for root
<Jordan_U> eagles0513875, Yes, but the editor is trying to protect you from yourself by not letting you overwrite a file marked as read only
<Machtin> Jordan_U: any new thoughts on the booting-thing?
<Sensiva> eagles0513875 after doing update-grub it sets grub.cfg permissions to -r--r--r--
<Jordan_U> eagles0513875, Why are you trying to edit the grub.cfg in the first place?
<eagles0513875> i understand that but doesnt sudo defeat the purpose of that protection
<yofel> Jordan_U: trying to modify the win7 boot entry
<vish> eagles0513875: not really , its like a double barrier
<eagles0513875> Jordan_U: on request by Sensiva i know its not supposed to be edited im just wondering if that will fix my booting issue
<Sensiva> ok FYI, update-grub isn't detecting the correct Windows partition, that's why he has to edit grub.cfg manually
<Jordan_U> Sensiva, He should edit /etc/grub.d/40_custom then
<vish> eagles0513875: what are the files you have here > /etc/grub.d/  ?
<eagles0513875> Sensiva: what i find funny is yofel is dual booting and his is using sda1 like i had mine and it was booting just fine
<Sensiva> There is no need to worry, you have a backedup copy anyway, you can restore it back in case of problems, and you will not change anything in your Ubuntu entries
<vish> eagles0513875: do you have  /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober  ?
<eagles0513875> vish: yes i do
<Jordan_U> But if update-grub didn't find windows then Windows is likely not bootable currently.
<eagles0513875> Jordan_U: it was working prior to nix install
<yofel> Jordan_U: it does, but win7 doesn't boot
<vish> hmm , there was this problem during karmic
<eagles0513875> after that grub didnt even list it so i ran sudo update-grub to get it listed
<eagles0513875> should i go ahead and try reboot
<vish> eagles0513875: pastebin your grub.cfg
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> http://pastebin.com/tsknAYNW
<eagles0513875> vish: ignore all linux entries as they are fine
<Jordan_U> eagles0513875, What happens when you try the menu entry "Windows 7 (loader) (on /dev/sda2)" from the grub menu?
<Sensiva> yofel di you have that 100mb System Reserved partition?
<vish> eagles0513875: if Win7 is on sda2 then probably your UUID is messed up ..
<eagles0513875> Sensiva: yes he did its required by windows 7
<eagles0513875> vish: i editied it just now the problem is yofel is booting of the 100mb system partition which is there because its required by win 7
<Sensiva> vish right now its correct
<vish> ah..
<yofel> Sensiva: yes, I have pretty much the same setup, only that kubuntu is on sda3 is different from eagles0513875
<rabbit1> hows the new lucid going?
<Sensiva> his blkid output is here http://pastebin.com/x5yns5jA
<eagles0513875> yofel: is it karmic or lucid that your dual booting
<vish> rabbit1: lucid enough ;)
<Sensiva> yofel would you please pastebin your grub.cfg?
<yofel> eagles0513875: lucid
<Sensiva> yofel I just need the windows entry
<yofel> Sensiva: http://paste.ubuntu.com/384571/
<eagles0513875> hey rabbit1 its going to be nice once released. just having some dual booting issues im trying to get resolved
<Jordan_U> eagles0513875, Can you pastebin what your grub.cfg was before you edited it? ( You can just run "sudo grub-mkconfig --output=/tmp/grub.cfg" to get it again without overwriting your current custom one )
<rww> Anyone running an rtl8187 wifi card? If so, is it working in lucid right now?
<eagles0513875> Jordan_U: i have a backup of it the way it was before
<eagles0513875> http://pastebin.com/s5g5hJyp
<rabbit1> eagles0513875: thx guys, u guys put in lot of effort
<rabbit1> i hope as a u user, i have some rights to thank u guys, hopefully some day i could contribute
<Jordan_U> eagles0513875, And what happend when you tried that entry ( the unmodified one )?
<eagles0513875> no problemo rabbit1 if you want to give it a whirl setup a virtual machine and test it out
<eagles0513875> Jordan_U: black screen then nothing but GRUB pops up and that is it
<Jordan_U> eagles0513875, Do you see the grub menu at all?
<eagles0513875> prior to that yes
<vish> eagles0513875: if the UUID has been corrected now , it should work.. have you rebooted?
<Sensiva> yofel blkid /dev/sda* please?
<eagles0513875> vish: i havent yet
<vish> eagles0513875: give it a shot :)
<eagles0513875> getting bombarded with 3 different things to do :P hehe
<vish> ;p
<Sensiva> :D
<yofel> Sensiva: http://paste.ubuntu.com/384949/
<eagles0513875> yofel: which os did u install first
<Sensiva> The guy was asking for grub expert, and you were all asleep, once I said manually edit grub.cfg , it was like Ubuntu'ers Salvation
<Sensiva> lol
<Sensiva> yofel thank you
<yofel> eagles0513875: err... karmic, then win7 then lucid... I think
<eagles0513875> humm
<eagles0513875> im wondering if i need to do the same
<eagles0513875> let me reboot and see what gonna happen
<Sensiva> eagles0513875 I guess it won't work
<Sensiva> :\
<eagles0513875> it wont
<Sensiva> Your Windows bootloader is messed up I guess, that's why it won't boot
<eagles0513875> :(
<eagles0513875> well time to pop in the win cd and run the repair
<Sensiva> Don't worry you won't have to reinstall
<eagles0513875> i hope not
<Sensiva> just try this shot and let's see what's next
<eagles0513875> i have my music which i need since i am a dj
 * eagles0513875 note to self keep a copy of all data on external hdd for back up
<eagles0513875> brb rebooting again
<eagles0513875> bah nothing :(
<eagles0513875> anyway im going to run the repair utility off the windows dvd :( hopefully that will fix it but not fudge up my lucid install
<eagles0513875> thanks for yalls help guys
<Sensiva> It will overwrite grub
<Jordan_U> eagles0513875, It will definitely clobber grub ( but that can be fixed )
<eagles0513875> Jordan_U: fixed how
<Sensiva> please read grub wiki before proceeding
 * eagles0513875 goes and brings the mac laptop and hooks it up so i can have site up and possibly irc as well
<Jordan_U> eagles0513875, re-installing grub
<eagles0513875> ahh
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> brb
<Sensiva> Systemintegrasjon has a tool that reinstalls Windows bootloaders in one command, but its under windows
<Sensiva> I don't think it would work under wine
<faileas> anyone familiar with upstart and can take a look at a script and make sure its correct before i test it?
<eagles0513875> Sensiva: i can reinstall grub no problem
<eagles0513875> sometimes i wish i wasnt a big time gamer
<eagles0513875> i could live on osx and linux alone if i wasnt
<faileas> lol
<Jordan_U> Sensiva, I doubt that's for grub2 ( if it is though I'd be interested to possibly use it for super grub disk )
<faileas> nothing wrong with using the right tool for the job
<vish> eagles0513875: "now" is always a good time to quit ;)
<eagles0513875> vish: not easy
 * faileas games, and does audio recording in windows. everything else in linux
<Sensiva> Jordan_U that tool will install any Windows bootloader without wasting time booting a cd and starting a repair
<Jordan_U> Sensiva, What do you mean by "any windows bootloader"? Do you have a link for this program?
<eagles0513875> Sensiva: i havecomputers coming out my back side lol i can let this one kill time not to mention it will allow me to focus on studying
<Sensiva> Jordan_U scroll down to MBRFix http://www.sysint.no/products/Download/tabid/536/language/en-US/Default.aspx
<yofel> faileas: not quite an expert but I know a bit about upstart so I wouldn't mind to look
<eagles0513875> Sensiva: have you tested this program with wine on lucid?
<Sensiva> eagles0513875 I understand, I am just bringing something into attention, there is a command line tool that does the job, but under windows only, we need it supported either under Linux or Wine
<Jordan_U> Sensiva, grub-install works just fine :)
<Sensiva> eagles0513875 nope, I tested it with WindowsXP and Windows7 only
<ikonia> Sensiva: you don't need a solution on Linux - it's a windows tool/issue - use windows to fix it
<Sensiva> Jordan_U You didn't get what I meant, perhaps my screwed English
 * Sensiva rephrases
<eagles0513875> so after i repair i need to reboot and reinstall grub again?
<Sensiva> If Windows bootloader got messed up, I have to reinstall it, using a repair cd, then reinstall grub from a live cd.
<ikonia> eagles0513875: are you still not working on windows ?
<ikonia> Sensiva: correct
<eagles0513875> ikonia: ya its still not working some how my windows boot loader got screwed up somewhere
<ikonia> eagles0513875: common cause, is a non-chkdik'd windows partition before installing linux
<Jordan_U> Sensiva, Ah, you mean for fixing the windows side of the problem.
<Sensiva> If this tool supported to run under Linux by any mean, it will save rebooting two times, and helps the lack of Windows discs, and defected optical drives
<Sensiva> Jordan_U exactly
<eagles0513875> ikonia: might run check disk prior to running the repair after booting off the dvd
<eagles0513875> brb
<Viper1432> The problem there Sensiva  is pretty simple. windows is closed source and controlled by microsoft.  linux = open source.  To do what you want, would almost certainly require microsoft to initiate or allow it to occur, and that is probably like asking for icewater in hell.  But it would be nice.
<eagles0513875> im back guys
<eagles0513875> like this java web chat :)
<Machtin> anyone else got any idea why i'm stuck in a state where my monitor is going to energy save mode if i have "/dev/mapper/home /home ext3 defaults 0 1" in my fstab? (without that line the energy save only lasts for 3 seconds or so)
<Sensiva> Viper1432 there are software that does the same, and do those fancy stuff to Windows bootloaders, which means it can be done without providing extra info from MS
<ikonia> Machtin: I'd get that logged as  bug - fstab should not dictate power managment
<Machtin> ikonia: it doesn't..
<ikonia> Machtin: what you've just said it does
<eagles0513875> Sensiva lol your still going on about the win bootldr software
<Sensiva> :D
<kklimonda> heh, resume from hibernation takes ages
<ikonia> Sensiva: it's not an Ubuntu/Linux issue - so it's not going to happen
<Machtin> ikonia: hm.. i think something happens while the monitor is in that state. and if that line is in fstab, it's stuck with whatever it's supposed to do and therefore can't continue to exit the power save mode..
<ikonia> Machtin: is that line valid ?
<ikonia> Machtin: is /home mounted ?
<Machtin> ikonia: it can't be - there was no prompt to enter my password
<Sensiva> ah eagles0513875 btw, since you are dual booting, you must read grub2 guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275 and installing grub4dos, and if you don't need any of the extra features that grub2 offers, go to grub legacy
<Machtin> passphrase, actually.
<eagles0513875> well repair did absolutly nothing
<Sensiva> ikonia thanks for your support
<ikonia> Machtin: so maybe that lines not valid
<eagles0513875> repair did nothing from windows dvd
<eagles0513875> found no errors
<ikonia> eagles0513875: do it manually
<Machtin> ikonia: okay, how could i check?
<Viper1432> !bugs vdpau
<ikonia> eagles0513875: read the info and do a recboot command with the right flags
<eagles0513875> ikonia i did run chkdsk
<ikonia> eagles0513875: chkdsk won't fix anything
<Machtin> ikonia: home    UUID=6408923b-e0d5-46dc-9d1e-990ac13d3320       none            luks <- this is the crypttab line, btw..
<ikonia> eagles0513875: ahhh it's encyption
<eagles0513875> ikonia ?
<ikonia> Machtin: can you boot without that line - add the line back in when booted and do a mount -a ?
<ikonia> eagles0513875: chkdisk won't fix your boot loader problems
<Machtin> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> Machtin: ah, so the line is valid then
<Machtin> ok )
<Machtin> :)
<ikonia> Machtin: (when you do a mount -a, does it then mount home ?)
<Machtin> well.. if i have that line in fstab, yes.
<Viper1432> ! vdpau
<Machtin> but i have to "cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdb2 home" first
<Viper1432> ! libvdpau
<Machtin> of course.. because like i said, i had no passphrase-prompt :/
<eagles0513875> Viper1432 chill on the bot there is a delay
<ikonia> Machtin: ok - so there is the problem, it's your encypriton setup
<ikonia> Machtin: that's not happening at boot time
<Viper1432> eagles0513875,  its replying to me in sep channel.  got what i needed.
<Machtin> okay, i didn't get that.. what do you mean exactly with "not happening at boot time"?
<Jordan_U> eagles0513875, join ##windows for to get windows booting then come back here if whatever they suggest required clobbering grub.
<ikonia> Machtin: /join ##windows
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> sorry
<Machtin> np :)
<ikonia> that was meant for eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> what was
<ikonia> eagles0513875: don't worry
<eagles0513875> sry was having issues being able to type :(
<eagles0513875> damn java webchat
<ikonia> Machtin: when you set it up manually - you have to do a cyrpt setup then it will mount
<ikonia> Machtin: in the boot process that doesn't look like it's happening
<Machtin> exactly, i don't even have any chance to type my passphrase anywhere.. that might be the problem
<Machtin> but i have not the slightest clue how to solve that :/
<Viper1432> oh and eagles0513875 , just in case you missed my reply to your "chill"....ubottu was responding just fine to me in a private chat.  I got what I needed.
<Viper1432> lol
<eagles0513875> Viper1432 ya i saw it i didnt see that you were piping the bot request to urself
<ikonia> Machtin: what encyption guide do you do
<Machtin> ikonia: puh.. that partition is quite old.. i set it up via cryptsetup
<ikonia> Machtin: maybe worth checking out some current encryption guides
<Machtin> is cryptsetup outdated?
<Machtin> or: do have any suggestion for a guide?
<vish> Viper1432: there should not be a space after !   >  use it as !factoid
<vish> !libvdpau
<vish> what  , it pmed me :/
<vish> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<vish> hmm..
<Viper1432> vish,  I wanted several different things quick.  and exactly vish...all my requests went to a pm as well. which was fine as it wasn't overly spamming the channel with "i don't knows and such".  :D
<vish> ;)
<Viper1432> it also might only pm with stuff it has no clue about.  lol
<Viper1432> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto | The ATI and nVidia binary drivers may not be currently installable at the moment
<vish> Viper1432: it is being shy to admit it publicly ;p
<Viper1432> yep.  betting anything clueless its being all shy.  oh and lol to the similar thought pattern with you and I.  heh heh
<Jordan_U> !msgthebot | Viper1432
<ubottu> Viper1432: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<ikonia> Machtin: don't think it's outdated, but auto mount at boot requires some tweaking
<vish> ah , Viper1432 got it
<vish> !info libvdpau
<ubottu> Package libvdpau does not exist in lucid
<Machtin> ikonia: strange then... worked flawlessly in 9.10
<ikonia> Machtin: oh wow, so it's still working quite currently
<Viper1432> its all good guys.  there isnt' a libvdpau package....its libvdpau1 now.
<eagles0513875> stupid java chat
<eagles0513875> im back guys
<kklimonda> seriously, rhythmbox stores passwords to last.fm and daap shares in the plaintext in gconf...
<Viper1432> and its borked...or at least messed up with smplayer/mplayer at the moment.
<Machtin> ikonia: i wonder why there is any energy save intervall at all.. wondered whether that might be the nouveau driver or anything else..
<ikonia> Machtin: no idea
<eagles0513875> ikonia: running check disk on the main windows partition seems to be busy fixing things
<ikonia> eagles0513875: it won't fix your boot though - probablyh
<Machtin> could have been, that i could see the problem, when the screen displays stuff instead of turning off
<eagles0513875> ikonia: not linux related subject but with win and also on lin chkdsk and fsck respectivly have fixed some rather interesting issues for me
<Jordan_U> eagles0513875, You might try the javascript chat @ webchat.freenode.net
<eagles0513875> Jordan_U: im on my mac on kvirc
<ikonia> eagles0513875: why are you telling me this ? I know exactly what fsck is capable of and what it can / cannot fix
<aafuentes> im using a live cd to see why lucid is crashing, but i dont know where to find the logs... anybody can help me?
<eagles0513875> aafuentes: the logs can be found /var/log there is also dmesg that might contain some useful information
<aafuentes> i mean, where can i find the logs from the live cd?
<aafuentes> do i have to mount the old file system?
<aafuentes> or does the cdlive mount it somewhere
<arand> aafuentes: if that is where the logs are yes,should be just a metter of clicking the disk in nautilus to mount it..
<aafuentes> oh, i c it now. thanks arand
<Machtin> hm. is there no longer a /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<eagles0513875> nope
<Jordan_U> Machtin, It's been gone for a while :)
<Machtin> possible, never needed it :D
<Jordan_U> You can still create your own, it's just not needed by default
<Ian_Corne> By default no, if you use the priopetary drivers, they will create one
<Machtin> i see.. hm.
<Machtin> iirc the propietary drivers resulted in "no screens found" :)
<Ian_Corne> :p
<Machtin> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto | The ATI and nVidia binary drivers may not be currently installable at the moment
<Jordan_U> Gotta love a context sensitive bot.
<eagles0513875> Jordan_U: bot needs some brains lol
<Jordan_U> @lart eagles0513875
<Jordan_U> Damn, doesn't work in #ubuntu+1
<eagles0513875> Jordan_U: whats lart
 * eagles0513875 this chkdsk is gonna take a while :( only god knows how long it would if i had win installed on my 2tb hdd
<ikonia> eagles0513875: we don't need a commentary please
<eagles0513875> sry ill go comment to myself in offtopic lol
<ikonia> cool, thanks
<faileas> yofel: sorry for the delay : http://pastebin.com/uk6eGdpG
<yofel> np, looking
<glaucous> hello!  I'm trying to test lucid in karmic's virtualbox but it won't boot.  is there something I need to configure?
<faileas> i'm currently getting an install to test. the command i'm execing works as an init.d script in karmic
<glaucous> other oses (including win7) work, just not lucid
<faileas> glaucous: won't install or won't boot?
<glaucous> lubuntu alpha3 also has the same problem
<faileas> glaucous: i had to use lilo on a previous install
<faileas> if the current install works, i could prolly shove it on dropbox if it'll help, once i'm done
<glaucous> faileas, I put the "cd" in and it shows me the menu but when I choose "try without installing" it hangs.  if I install it with the alternate "cd", first boot hangs
<faileas> hmm
<faileas> wierd.
<faileas> glaucous: i'm currently trying a server install. i'll let you know how it went
<glaucous> karmic isos work, but then when I upgrade that installation to lucid, it hangs on boot again
<Machtin> ikonia: found out: if i use nvidia-current, i don't get to power save.. i have to alt+print+k to get to a root shell and can mount from there.. but i think that's not what it's meant to be..
<glaucous> I'm thinking it's either a grub or a plymouth thing, but knowledge of those two subjects is almost nil
<ikonia> Machtin: wow - that's an odd bug
<Machtin> agreed
<rww> glaucous: considering that plymouth has been hating me recently, I'd start with that.
<arand> glaucous: turn off acpi in virtualbox, or install virtualbox.ose from my ppa (ppa:arand/virtaulbox) ;) or get the latest 3.1.4 beta from VBox homepage.
<glaucous> arand, ok, brb
<faileas> 3.14 isn't beta i think- my windows virtualbox install has been bugging me to install it ;p
<arand> Ah, they released it then.
<Machtin> ikonia: but again: without the line in fstab it works.. btw. i get prompted for the passphrase actually.. it actually hangs AFTER unlocking the key.. i probably just couldn't see the prompt without that current-driver
<ikonia> that makes sense
<arand> glaucous: relevant bug is:https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox-ose/+bug/510571
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 510571 in virtualbox-ose "Lucid guest won't boot with acpi in virtualbox" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<faileas> ... eep
<yofel> faileas: looks ok, but I'm not sure about the 'emit ...' line, the only script I know that uses emits is mountall.conf, maybe see how it's done there (or ask in #ubuntu-devel)
<Machtin> ikonia: well, don't know.. i'd love to know why it's stuck after entering the phrase.. :)
<faileas> yofel: emit just spits out a message
<glaucous> after turning off vb's acpi, lubuntu is now happily booting.  I'll try the "real" lucid now
<faileas> yofel: i used http://intr.overt.org/blog/?p=74 as an example
<yofel> faileas: and the script looks good in my opinion, I'm just not sure about the emit line, as upstart has 'emits ...' and 'echo ...' for messages
<yofel> echo for messages
<yofel> emits is for job control
<faileas> yofel: oh well, that bit isn't important. i'll try it as soon as i have an install up
<faileas> ahh
 * faileas notes the docs were less than intuitve >_>
<yofel> faileas: see mountall.conf for emtis and mountall-shell.conf for echo
<yofel> faileas: indeed :(
<faileas> oh
<faileas> and what should the extention be?
<glaucous> arand, thank you for your help and the reference to the bug.  I'm off to break lucid now :)
<faileas> and do i need to do something to activate it, like i would for an init.d script?
<faileas> (yes. i can't actually find a clear explaination of those two things. ><_
<yofel> faileas: for the script? usually all scripts in /etc/init have a .conf extension, and no, upstart should read all scripts in the directory and start them according to the 'start on' statement
<Damascene> does any one have the goldendict installed?
<arand> glaucous: Break a lib! ;)
<Damascene> Xlib:  extension "RECORD" missing on display ":0.0"
<faileas> yofel: also, is the stop on part of the script essential? i don't actually need to stop the script on shutdown.
<vish> has anyone noticed that if xchat is running for several hours , and when we close it it freezes?
<yofel> faileas: I don't know really, I would leave it in
<faileas> yofel: thanks. I think i got further along understanding it today, than the last few days of looking ;p
<aafuentes> my lucid doesn't start after grub. (I just upgraded from karmic) --> syslog & xorg.0.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/384988/
<faileas> glaucous: other than an error message about plymouth, i got the server version to boot.
<arand> aafuentes: is this in virtualbox?
<aafuentes> ye arand
<arand> aafuentes: turn off acpi in virtualbox, or install virtualbox.ose from my ppa (ppa:arand/virtaulbox) ;) or get the latest 3.1.4 beta from VBox homepage.
<arand> aafuentes: relevant bug is:https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox-ose/+bug/510571
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 510571 in virtualbox-ose "Lucid guest won't boot with acpi in virtualbox" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<aafuentes> Ic arand... Thanks!!!! ;D
<arand> aafuentes: 3.1.4 is not in beta anymore, btw
<aafuentes> could you tell me where the acpi option is arand?
<faileas> o0
<arand> I'm not sure in lucid..
 * faileas realised that he's running a VERY old version of vbox, and that's why i'm not having issues
<faileas> acpi on the host/programme or the guest?
<faileas> on the guest, add the line 'acpi=off' on the host it should be in machine settings
<arand> aafuentes: otherwise it should be under system, for the specific vm
<arand> aafuentes: or you could do what faileas says, result will be the same afaik.
<arand> faileas: which version of vbox are you using?
<faileas> 3.08 on windows ;p
<arand> I'm wondering if we maybe should get a !vbox specifically mentioning this..
<aafuentes> does it have another name? i cant find any acpi option anywhere
<aafuentes> im using 3.1.2 ose
<arand> faileas: that's not too old though, I mean that's what 9.10 uses, so theoretically it should have the same issue...
<faileas> aafuentes: it should be in system
<faileas> click on system on a switched off VM. its one of the extended features
<aafuentes> i can enable io apic or enable efi (both are not ticked)
<aafuentes> in extended features
<faileas> hmm
<faileas> that's odd
<faileas> mine dosen't have efi as an option
<arand> It might be gone as per: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/510571/comments/22
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 510571 in virtualbox-ose "Lucid guest won't boot with acpi in virtualbox" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<arand> you could always use the acpi=off as a boot parameter inside instead.
<arand> faileas: or test my patched ppa package ;)
<faileas> arand: i can't, since i'm running windows ;p
<faileas> and its working
<arand> faileas: Ah :-)
<faileas> and if this works, i can do a ipv6 setup guide for my tunnel broker for lucid ;p
<arand> Oh hang on I confused you with aa, nickcolor.pl gave you both purple :)
<faileas> ;p
 * faileas rather likes the programme though. i pretty much think i can get it to act like vmware server once i get the hang of upstart ;p
<arand> aafuentes: Seems like acpi option is gone in 3.1.2, you could use the acpi=off boot option, or test my patched ppa package ;)
<aafuentes> i used VBoxManage modifyvm <uuid|machine name> --acpi on|off
<aafuentes> It works now... thanks :D
<aafuentes> ^0^
<faileas> lol
<faileas> vbox cli FTW ;)
<faileas> its actually one of the features that i feel is underated
<virtuald> am i the only one who don't get an authentication failed-message if i enter the wrong password in gksu(do)? it just disappears
<virtuald> i can't find a bug on launchpad
<arand> I'm wondering if we maybe should get a !vbox specifically mentioning this..
<faileas> ok, the script runs, but it runs too early
<faileas> not impossible to fix ;p
<virtuald> can someone reproduce?
<faileas> aafuentes has the same issue. i don't
<aafuentes> what?
<aafuentes> i didnt get to see gdm
<faileas> ...
<faileas> my bad
<faileas> i got confused >_>
<aafuentes> ^0^
 * faileas goes back to trying to beat upstart into working
<aafuentes> :D if some1 can, thats you faileas
<faileas> lol
<faileas> i got it 'working' it starts too early
<faileas> and seriously, the documentation is terrible
<faileas> i need to work out if i can use an upstart script as the trigger for another upstart script now
<eagles0513875> :(
<eagles0513875> still cant boot :(
<eagles0513875> any more ideas
<m0ar> eagles0513875: What's the problem? :)
<eagles0513875> cant boot onto my windows partition :(
<eagles0513875> yofel:  and i compared notes and he is able 2
<m0ar> eagles0513875: You reinstalled grub?
<eagles0513875> m0ar: O_o
<eagles0513875> why would i
<m0ar> eagles0513875: That's the problem tho
<eagles0513875> m0ar: i need to reinstall grub O_o
<m0ar> eagles0513875: Grub2 isn't aware of your windows-partition would be my guess
<eagles0513875> m0ar: i ran sudo update-grub which added it to the list that isnt my issue
<m0ar> eagles0513875: Had the same problem, and I reconfigured grub => workeen
<m0ar> I've done it a few times, and it's not as hard as it sounds
<eagles0513875> m0ar: reconfigured it how by reinstalling
<eagles0513875> help me out :)
<m0ar> But I'm not 100% sure of how it works, so I'd rather see someone else helping you out :/
<eagles0513875> m0ar: you want me to reinstall grub 2
<m0ar> eagles0513875: I'd guess that's the problem, but I'm not used to tinkering with grub2
<m0ar> eagles0513875: Ask in ##linux? :)
<m0ar> eagles0513875: on irc.freenode.net
<Damascene> eagles0513875, maybe you should provide you grub.cfg and the error you get from windows and paste it on the pastebin so it would be easier to help
<eagles0513875> Damascene: cant even boot into windows i get a black screen and all it says is GRUB
<eagles0513875> nothing else happens
<eagles0513875> grub.cfg is default one had to run sudo update-grub to get windows listed
<eagles0513875> http://pastebin.com/8eaYTN7d
<eagles0513875> thats my grub.cfg
<Damascene> try to mount windows partition manually from the grub command line
<m0ar> Damascene: Tell him how to?
<eagles0513875> m0ar: read my mind on that one
<m0ar> I figured
<Damascene> just as in the grub file.
<Damascene> root (hd0,1)
<eagles0513875> im starting to wonder if the issue is having windows on one drive to itself and linux on another partitioned hdd
<m0ar> eagles0513875: Shouldn't be a problem if you configure it right
<Damascene> you can change the value to check where is your system
<eagles0513875> Damascene: whats the command to check the uuid of an hdd
<Damascene> 0 means 1st hard disk
<eagles0513875> i know
<Damascene> I've had a problem with the uuid so I just deleted that line and it worked
<eagles0513875> might have to do the same
<eagles0513875> should i edit it from the grub.cfg file or grub prompt
<eagles0513875> yofel: does your setup use uuid? or not
<Damascene> I think it's better to do it from the grub command line because you can do it easily
<eagles0513875> ok but to do it permanently wont i need to edit the grub.cfg
<Damascene> yes after success
<eagles0513875> no im on grub editing the options what do i need to remove after search
<eagles0513875> there is the following
<eagles0513875> --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set UUID
<Damascene> try to remove that
<eagles0513875> the whole line
<Damascene> yes
<eagles0513875> ok
<Damascene> brb
<eagles0513875> nothing
<eagles0513875> black screen and GRUB again
<eagles0513875> im off to have lunch ill hit you up later to continue trouble shooting this Damascene
<faileas> right. need a bit more upstart help. what should be my 'start' event if i want something to start after eth0 is up?
<Damascene> eagles0513875, np but I'm just a normal user as you
<Damascene> but I've fixed my grub many times
<happosade> My ludic wont find the internet.
<happosade> It was connected few minutes ago, but now it has lost it.
<faileas> hmm
<happosade> Any ideas?
<happosade> Gdm also crashes after reboot when I hit first time enter
<Sa[i]nT> How do I upgrade to lynx with apt?
<robin0800> Sa[i]nT: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<madurasszs> hey how can i reset the xorg.conf (i upgraded to lucid from karmic,fglrx is not supported)
<madurasszs> helloo
<zniavre> happosade, uninstalling plymouth is a workaround
<eagles0513875> Damascene: im back
<eagles0513875> anyone else with ideas to get windows to boot for me :(
<virtuald> shit
<virtuald> running lshw fucked up my display :p
<eagles0513875> !language  virtuald
<eagles0513875> !language  | virtuald
<ubottu> virtuald: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<virtuald> switching to console and back fixed it
<robin0800> virtuald: thats a bug I have it too
<eagles0513875> any grub nuts in here or dual boot users able to help me trouble shoot a rather annoying issue
<virtuald> robin0800: with the i915 driver?
<robin0800> virtuald: ati here
<virtuald> ok
<virtuald> do you know if it's reported?
<virtuald> didn't find any bug about that
<Oxymoron> Gah I hate this, Lucid should WORK NOW. It does not load into tty7, it force into tty2 instead :S I am using vbox 3.1.4 and I dont understand why its not working? I have updated all the latest packages and everything.
<virtuald> robin0800: please confirm bug 528974
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 528974 in xorg "lshw garbles display" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/528974
<robin0800> virtuald: no mine just dosn't boot to tty7 it hangs you then selcet tty1 then tty7 log on screen appears enter password log on crashes log on reapears and is now ok
<virtuald> ok
<mdlueck> Where can I look up the files that are used to package a certain package? I would like to look at the install script which executes when a certain package installs.
<zzd> need help on resetting xorg
<zzd> it doesn't even load up terminals
<mdlueck> @zzd: what do you mean by that second comment?
<mdlueck> Can you not Ctrl-Alt-F# and get to a term screen then?
<zzd> ya
<zzd> mdlueck
<mdlueck> Oy! Pretty sick! Sorry, that is the only back door I know of.
<zzd> im in thru a live cd
<mdlueck> ??? Live CD's respond to Ctrl-Alt-F#
<zzd> mdlueck isn't there anyway to get xorg runnig with minimal graphics or something
<mdlueck> Years ago yes I do remember Ubuntu CD's having a choice of graphic level... I forgot about that option.
<zzd> mdlueck anyway to reset the xorg to use default settings ??
<zzd> mdlueck: ??
<mdlueck> zzd: Suggest you see if this still works. From the 8.10 release docs... Hangs with desktop effects on Intel 830MG and 845G video cards  There is a bug in the Intel video driver for the older intel 830 and 845 integrated video cards that are used on laptops like the IBM R30. Desktop effects with compiz will not work on those chips and will freeze the system. For new installations, please...
<mdlueck> ...install using the safe graphics mode (press F4 in the startup screen) on these systems and disable desktop effects via System -> Preferences -> Appearance, clicking on "Visual effects" and choosing "None".
<zzd> mdlueck  nothing loads up!! not even the logon screen!
<mdlueck> Do you see the initial Live CD screen that comes up with a list of languages?
<zzd> i get it on live cd
<mdlueck> OK, that is good
<zzd> but i want to fix the installation on my hard drive
<zzd> i'll have to edit some files on xorg but don't know which
<mdlueck> ??? So the installer went through to the end, and installed something that can not work on your box?
<zzd> no i upgraded 9.10 to 10.04
<zzd> now it doesn;t work
<mdlueck> Oh, I understand...
<zzd> mdlueck: any ideas on how to fix?
<mdlueck> So forgetting the Live CD, can you Ctrl-Alt-F# when booting off of the HDD?
<zzd> no
<zzd> cant get in to a terminal from HDD
<mdlueck> So you are thinking to boot off of a Live CD and edit the config of the HDD install... (getting the idea...)
<zzd> mdlueck:
<zzd> yea
<mdlueck> What sort of graphics board / what driver? I only work with nVidia boards and only use Envy to install the drivers.
<zzd> ATI
<zzd> i just want to reset xorg to use the default drivers so it works on any hardware
<mdlueck> And what driver, Ubuntu or binary installed somehow?
<mdlueck> aaaahhh, got an idea!
<zzd> fglrx
<eagles0513875> anyone else with ideas as to why i cant boot into my windows partition
<eagles0513875> grub 2 has everythign setup correctly but all i get is a black screen then GRUB pops up and that is it
<mdlueck> Hand copy in an xorg.conf from a minimal install which has low res graphics
<zzd> it says glx on xorg.conf --- the upgrader has removed the fglrx line
<zzd> yea im trying to do that
<mdlueck> Need me to copy a minimal xorg.conf out of my 10.04 VM?
<zzd> no no
<zzd> you probably have nvidia drivers loaded?
<zzd> no wait give give me that
<zzd> :P
<mdlueck> No, I meant minimal out of a VM session
<zzd> mdlueck: lets see what happens
<zzd> yea
<mdlueck> before I install the VirtualBox VM tools
<zzd> can u send me the file?
<mdlueck> eagles0513875: What version of Windows?
<zzd> xorg.conf
<eagles0513875> windows 7
<eagles0513875> mdlueck: 7 ultimate 64bit to be more exact
<zzd> eagles0513875: you have to make some changes to grub
<mdlueck> zzd: Ack, let me check though my VM's for a version w/o tools. Maybe I need to start a new one, actually. I think I did manage to get tools installed to all of the current ones
<zzd> k
<mdlueck> eagles0513875: Sorry, not mess'n with Vista or 7. Windows 2000 will not boot either. XP does fine.
<eagles0513875> mdlueck: what makes even less sense is yofel has a setup which works
<zzd> mdlueck did u get the file?
<mdlueck> zzd: Double checking VirtualBox... I think I installed VB Tools to every 10.04 VM session I have currently.
<zzd> ah
<mdlueck> Haffa start a clean one.
<zzd> wait
<mdlueck> Ahh, I just remembered what I wanted another VM set up for, so I will start abother baking.  Oh oh... ;-)
<zzd> i got one from the net
<mdlueck> Cool!
<zzd> mdlueck:
<zzd> i'll use it n see
<zzd> thanks for the help
<mdlueck> Good news!
<zzd> :P
<zzd> cant be sure of it though!
<MenZa> This is odd -- whenever I run sudo lshw -c memory | less, my X colours are scrambled (pink and green is mostly noticable), and I get a load of noise on my screen. Tab to tty1 and back to gdm and it's fine o_o
<MenZa> Can anyone confirm having experienced this issue?
<MenZa> (this is an Intel GMA945 with the intel driver)
<penguin42> MenZa: I think lshw tends to run one of the x commands to tell it about the X server (xdpyinfo?) and that has a habit of waking up all the odd corners of the driver
<MenZa> Aha
<penguin42> although, actually I don't see why it does that for the-c
<penguin42>  -c memory
<MenZa> penguin42: True...
<penguin42> MenZa: Actually, I take that back - I don't think it is using the xdpyinfo stuff
<penguin42> MenZa: It might be interesting to see if any of the options help - e.g. -disable dmi
<MenZa> With the -c flag?
<penguin42> yeh
<penguin42> -c memory -disable dmi
<MenZa> running.
<MenZa> Same issue. I wonder if it's screenshottable.
<MenZa> The screenshot looks fine.
<penguin42> MeYou mgiht want to try intel_reg_dumper before and after
<MenZa> intel_gpu_dump, you mean?
<penguin42> erm well my karmic box has intel_reg_dumper !
<MenZa> I have intel_reg_write
<MenZa> [14:44:46] menza@kashyyyk - / $ intel_
<MenZa> intel_gpu_dump               intel_reg_write              intel_upload_blit_large      intel_upload_blit_large_map
<MenZa> intel_gpu_top                intel_stepping               intel_upload_blit_large_gtt  intel_upload_blit_small
<MenZa> That's the intel_ programs I have in my PATH at least
<penguin42> guess it's intel_gpu_dump these days then - it just dumps all the registers out - useful to attach to a bug report
<MenZa> Ah :)
<penguin42> you can see which registers changed either side of the lshw
<MenZa> interesting
<MenZa> so I run it before issuing lshw -c memory, and after issuing it?
<MenZa> to allow for a diff
<penguin42> yeh
<MenZa> and I file a bug in xorg, or what?
<penguin42> heck I don't know!
<MenZa> penguin42: well, filed!
<MenZa> cheers :)
 * penguin42 goes away for a while
<jo-erlend> I just did "rmadison gnome-desktop", and I was surprised to find the version 2.29. I thought Lucid would stick with 2.28?
<jo-erlend> that is, gnome-desktop is 2.29, but gnome-desktop-environment is 2.29. Can someone explain that?
<abhi__> hi guys.
<abhi__> i m thinking to give a try to 10.04.
<abhi__> beta version....
<abhi__> is it stable enough to be used ???
<MenZa> There is no beta version yet.
<mdlueck> abhi__ : A3 looks quite good. Try it in a VM or on a test box.
<MenZa> The alpha isn't for you unless you want to get down and dirty, and be prepared to report bugs when they occur :)
<abhi__> ok...
<MenZa> (There are stupid people in the world who use it on their production systems -- like myself!)
<abhi__> :)
<abhi__> really
<BluesKaj> howdy
<MenZa> \o
<kklimonda> hmm, can someone get this small program: http://pastebin.com/Mzc72KWw
<kklimonda> then compile it gcc -o keyring keyring.c `pkg-config --cflags --libs gnome-keyring-1 gtk+-2.0`
<kklimonda> then lock their default keychain (applications->accessories->passwords.. and then press right mouse on keyring and lock it)
<kklimonda> then run the compiled program - a small window with button is going to pop up
<kklimonda> then press the button, unlock the keyring and paste the output somewhere
<kklimonda> mostly I'm interested if you get "Password stored successfully" after unlocking
<ikt> anyone installed the alpha 3 netbook edition?
<CosmiChaos> is it possible to have a dual-row taskbar in gnome?
<CosmiChaos> btw the symbol for audio in this new unified message applet is broke :(
<CosmiChaos> when i open the audio-config it opens up the gnome-config window plus a ugly white not working gtk1 that i can only kill with xkill
<danyR> hi there guys. just a thing that crossed my mind: with the new  gwibber api, shouldn't we be able to tweet/dent/share what  we're currently listening to?
<danyR> directly from rhythmbox?
<kklimonda> danyR: it sounds like something from my nightmare
<jo-erlend> CosmiChaos, yes, if you just make the panel high enough, then the taskbar will use more rows.
<CosmiChaos> how can i make it higher?
<danyR> kklimonda: i would bet in selective sharing. i don't really want to know *everything* that my contacts are listening to
<CosmiChaos> yeah it works xD
<CosmiChaos> 52 px makes it dual rowe
<jo-erlend> :Æ9
<mdlueck> Where do the files exist in Ubuntuland to build this package? http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/i386/djbdns/filelist
<mdlueck> The scripts contained within the .deb package I mean
<mdlueck> They do not show up in the file list, yet they are parts of the entire package
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<mdlueck> Ahhh, FINALLY, think I found what I was looking for... http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/lucid/djbdns
<eagles0513875> anyone know if there is an update to grub 2 in the pipe line
<Sensiva> Hello, I spent more than 4 hours trying to find how can I select which packages to install using alternative CD and didn't have any luck, Any ideas how?
<soee> iv just installed kubuntu  10.04 b3 and i must say its a bit faster than 9.10 :) gj
<soee> the only problem is i had to update the fresh installation of 9.10 :/
<soee> i couldnt start installer from cd - thats one, and the second thing after first update (old 9.10) my keyboard and mouse didnt worked :/
<soee> so i couldnt login :)
<wirechief> ubuntu alpha 3 boots very slow, at least 3 minutes on amd64 with ati x1300, ubuntu 9.10 boots fast on same commputer, any suggestions ?
<mdlueck> Anyone know the standard syntax to apply the Ubuntu diff of a package to the original package source once it has been unpacked?
<benste> where to report major issues with today daily build ?
<eagles0513875> benste: www.launchpad.net
<benste> :-) which package?
<eagles0513875> benje: anythign that your having issues with one package at a time hehe
<mdlueck> benste: Where do you see the issue?
<benste> eagles0513875: guess there is no package amd64-desktop build in generel he he :-)
<eagles0513875> benste: i wouldnt file it against any one particular package just in general and who ever works on it can pinpoint the package if you give enough detail and what not
<benste> mdlueck: I'Ve tested multiple types of media but it starts with GRUB which comes up lots slower than beofre
<benste> eagles0513875: I'm sure it's not a grub but a build issue
<eagles0513875> benste: have you updated today?
<wirechief> benste my alpha 3 is taking almost 3 min to boot
<benste> wirechief: amd64 desktop ?
<wirechief> yes
<benste> eagles0513875: I was talking of the daily :-) updated 6h ago or so
<wirechief> same desktop with 9.10 boots fast
<eagles0513875> benste: and wirechief run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to see if there are any updated packages
<benste> wirechief: same laptop with i386 desktop works fluently
<benste> :-)
<benste> and A2 daily builds were ok too
<wirechief> im using a 32bit version of alpha 3
<Sensiva> eagles0513875 Can I select which packages to install during alternate install method of Lucid?
<eagles0513875> Sensiva: i think you would need the net install for that and btw grub still wont let me boot windows
<eagles0513875> seems like more updates have come down the pipeline since this morning
<Sensiva> duh I don't wanna download something I already downloaded
<benste> 2nd issue is after choosing in entry in grub you'll get a black screen and nothing (even on test image), chooising try withouht installing you'll get a strange field of colors (which is a fail booted GDM like in A2) - if you restart GDM with ALT+SysReq+K - you'll gett a full sized GDM but withouht ANY user
<eagles0513875> benste: i didnt have that issue as i upgraded from karmic to lucid
<eagles0513875> so i cant help you with that
<Sensiva> If you can't trace where the problem is and report it, then grub legacy you go
<benste> it's kinda strange did everyone of you get the right GDM at first attempt ? no one had to restart it - every one had a live session user ?
<wirechief> no i had to use nomodset and noapic
<wirechief> but after the install i didnt have to use it but it is extremely slow
<mdlueck> I am trying to get the sources to what Ubuntu used to package djbdns in Lucid. I have unpacked the source, unpacked the diff, and am trying to apply the diff with "patch djbdns_1.05-6.diff" however that command takes forever w/o drive activity. Suggestions?
<eagles0513875> this is interesting
<eagles0513875> apt-cache policy is showing grub2 as not installed
<jpds> eagles0513875: Yes
<jpds> eagles0513875: It's called grub-pc.
<eagles0513875> jpds: humm ok i wonder if installing just the grub2 package would fix my windows boot issue
<mdlueck> Aaahh, figured out patch: "patch < djbdns_1.05-6.diff" did the trick!
<eagles0513875> jpds: im having issues where windows wont boot for me
<eagles0513875> i get black screen then all it says is GRUB and stops
<eagles0513875> yofel:  has a working dual boot
<eagles0513875> im out of idas
<eagles0513875> :(
<eagles0513875> hey yofel
<tertitten> I updated to alpha3 from 9.10, now I can't boot the windows partition anymore even though grub points to the right partition. .. the boot partition for windows is on sda1, that would be hd0,1 right ?
<un214> I've got one nice annoying bug. setfont now correctly loads my console settings, but it doesn't run at boot. It would be really nice if it ran in the initrd so that most recovery options worked.
<arand> tertitten: that's right.. if you run an "update-grub" does it mention detecting windows?
<mdlueck> tertitten: 9.10 already had grub2. grub2 has automatic detection of other OS's on other partitions. Perhaps something is wrong with the auto detection of Windows in some cases.
<tertitten> arand, update-grub or update-grub2 ?
<mdlueck> I should retest XP with the Alpha3 release
<arand> tertitten: either, if you have grub2 they're the same.
<tertitten> mdlueck, during the update i got a question if i wanted to replace grub or keep excisting, I naturally thought that it would find the settings when choosing replace
<tertitten> grub settings that is
<mdlueck> Should not have mattered
<mdlueck> Did you customize grub before on 9.10?
<tertitten> mdlueck, no I did not ..
<tertitten> well, I did, hmm, I added blocking of ipv6
<mdlueck> OK, then it should have worked since settings were defaul
<mdlueck> grub2 cares about ipv6????
<tertitten> you can disable ipv6 using grub yes
<mdlueck> Which flavour of Windows in your case
<tertitten> win7
<mdlueck> OK, heard someone else carrying on about Win7 and Lucid grun
<mdlueck> Does not work with Windows 2000 either. Alpha 2 worked fine with Windows XP Pro, however.
<tertitten> the wierd thing is that during boot in the grub menu I've tried pretty much any combination I could come up with (editing the commandline) to no help
<tertitten> ok
<mdlueck> I have logged the Win 2000 prob @ GNU already. No Win7 to help test with.
<tertitten> I'll restore windows boot menu then and add ubuntu to the windows bootmenu ...
<tertitten> as far as I remember there is a app that can do this for windows. ..
<arand> easyBCD
<mdlueck> Quite possibly, tertitten
<mdlueck> Lilo off the Lucid alt CD works as well
<tertitten> arand, was that the name ?
<mdlueck> Took me a while to remember how to display a boot menu with Lilo
<arand> tertitten: yes, but did you try grub-update?
<tertitten> arand, tried update-grub it's still working ..
<tertitten> Found Windows 7 (loader) on /dev/sda1
<tertitten> Found Windows Vista (loader) on /dev/sdd1
<tertitten> hmm, it might work now then ?
<arand> Worth a try.
<tertitten> wierd, I did a update-grub2 earlyar and it did not find anything. . and with update-grub it finds windows :)
<arand> I've seen cases where that fixed it..
<tertitten> wierd, OK, I'll try a reboot ...
<tertitten> thanks for your help guys
<arand> tertitten: but you are using grub2?
<yofel> eagles0513875: that was my ISP changing my IP ;)
<yofel> *IP address
<tiemonster> is PHP 5.3 going to be included in Lucid?
<arand> common question, I don't think so but I relly don't know..
<vega> packages.ubuntu.com
<vega> check from there, it's not going to change anymore
<arand> tiemonster: There's always https://edge.launchpad.net/~zulcss/+archive/php5.3-lucid/+packages
<arand> !info php5
<tiemonster> arand: can I install that on Karmic?
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.2.12.dfsg.1-2ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 1 kB, installed size 20 kB
<arand> tiemonster: dunno
<tiemonster> arand: better off installing from source, then?
<arand> I really don't know, sorry.
<tiemonster> arand: ok. thanks for responding at least.
<tntc> flashplugin-installer still seems to be pointing to the "wrong" download and dying with a nasty 404.  How would I go about installing the flash plugin?  Should I be manually downloading it and dropping it into the firefox plugins folder or something?
<tntc> I'm on x86_64, btw.
<phaidros> any news on crypt passphrase request (or the lack of) during boot?
<phaidros> puh, strange how many packages come together if you like media production, compile some stuff now and then and keep up a system during several version dist-upgrades
<jpds> I get a request.
<phaidros> 'am now reducing from ~3500 installed packages .. even >550 are obsolete, lol
<eagles0513875> tntc: 404 is because its black listed dude to a bug
<phaidros> jpds: don't ask to ask
<jpds> phaidros: I'm not.
<eagles0513875> tntc: i have flash installed but i used the k/ubuntu-restricted-extras which as all restriced formats from flash to java to codecs etc
<tntc> eagles0513875: o_O really? Must be a heck of a bug for an alpha to be blacklisting it.  Any suggestions?
<eagles0513875> tntc: you on kubuntu or ubuntu
<phaidros> jpds: 19:07 < jpds> I get a request.  .. what is your request then?
<tntc> I use the ubuntu-restricted-extras, but it doesn't pull in flash I don't think.
<tntc> eagles0513875: ubuntu right now, but I'm about to be on kubuntu as well.
<eagles0513875> tntc: it does its just a meta package pointing towards all the packages like flash etc
<eagles0513875> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer (transitional package). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.45.2ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<tntc> eagles0513875: right, but it points to the broken flash package, doesn't it?
<jpds> phaidros: I get a request for a crypt password on boot.
<eagles0513875> tntc: no works for me but im on kubuntu
<phaidros> jpds: aaah, now I understand :)
<phaidros> jpds: which kernel version?
<tntc> eagles0513875: huh. well that's promising at any rate.  My SD card just finished writing, so I'm going to go upstairs and throw it on my desktop.  thanks eagles0513875.
<phaidros> (stopped working for me since -13)
<jpds> phaidros: 2.6.32-14-generic
<phaidros> jpds: ok, thanx for confirming that it *should* work, so I try and reinstall some packages.
<eagles0513875> tntc: no problem i dont know why you are having issues with it it installed just fine the flash wrapper and it is a bit of a ram hog
<jpds> phaidros: I upgraded from karmic yesterday.
<eagles0513875> jpds: do you have dual boot setup?
<phaidros> jpds: yeah, I go with lucid since ~2 months now.
<jpds> eagles0513875: No.
<eagles0513875> jpds: at least your lucky
<eagles0513875> i think there is a nasty bug in kubuntu to say the least with dual booting with windows 7
<phaidros> hm, which packages are actually involved in the boot process / crypt thing?
<phaidros> kernel, headers (?), mkinitrd ?
<penguin42> wouldn't be surprised if plymouth and mountall as well?
<belak> Alright, I need help with grub
<belak> I did a new install from a daily xubuntu build and grub simply failed... for no aparent reason
<belak> So, I updated the config file and installed grub manually and rebooted
<belak> But it kicked me to a command line
<belak> So I had to do configfile /grub/load.cfg then it just started
<belak> What could be wrong?
<belak> Rather, how can I fix it?
<BluesKaj> belak, sudo update-grub
<belak> Wow.
<belak> That easy?
<belak> Thanks
<BluesKaj> it will rewrite the grub settings to the cfg file
<belak> So, what is the load.cfg file for?
<napsy> Hello. I can't run ubuntu-daily in VirtualBox. Is anyone else having similar problems?
<BluesKaj> part of the cfg , i think ..never encountered that before , but when you edit the grub.cfg always update-grub afterwards
<belak> Thanks a ton.
<BluesKaj> np
<belak> I've been running gentoo, so I felt a bit more confidant about this... then this whole issue...
<belak> :P
<BluesKaj> belak, you see the warning about editing the grub.cfg file right ? , gotta be careful
<mdlueck> napsy: I have VB installed via the VB repository on 9.04, working fine for me.
<mdlueck> napsy: What are you seeing?
<napsy> mdlueck: I have VirtualBox 3.1.2
<napsy> mdlueck: I see the boot menu and when I select Install nothing happens ... it's black
<mdlueck> napsy: 3.1.4 amd some patch level
<mdlueck> napsy: Very weird
<mdlueck> napsy: and, not amd
<burivoy> Hi there.
<kristian_> I need help with wacom drivers
<kristian_> all information I have is for HAL and Lucid does not have hal
<espen77> "/etc/default/grub" might be a better option than grub.cfg?
<kristian_> so where do I start?
<kristian_> I try to find the wacom-tools package but can't find it
<mdlueck> napsy: Does VB boot other versions of Ubuntu, 9.10 for example
<burivoy> I can't start X on hp pavilion.
<BluesKaj> espen77, better oprion , what options , there aren't many in default grub
<kristian_> this is a Lenovo X60
<napsy> mdlueck: I'll try the alpha version
<espen77> BluesKaj: than to edit grub.cfg sins it is autogenerated when system is changed
<mdlueck> napsy: ???
<mdlueck> napsy: What were you trying that was not working?
<burivoy> Gents, could someone help me, please?
<napsy> mdlueck: I was trying to boot the installation on the daily images
<mdlueck> napsy: Great success with the alpha 3 build, so I would try that image
<napsy> ok
<BluesKaj> espen77, ok give us an example of an optional edit in default grub
<espen77> !bug 522318
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 522318 in xorg-server "Serial Tablet PCs not supported in lucid" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/522318
<BluesKaj> yeah, I thought so
<BluesKaj> ok bbl, got stuff to do ...errands
<burivoy> Is anybody in?
<burivoy> The ceremony is about to begin.
<duffydack> tough decision do i use torrent at 20k/s with 48 peers, or use http at 600k/s.... hmmmmm
<duffydack> i knoiw i *should* use torrents but, what the ......no way
<ikonia> why are you telling us this ?
<ikonia> this is a support/discussion channel, use what you want
<soee> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Lucid Lynx (10.04) release milestones can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<BUGabundo> boas meninos
<charlie-tca> Hello, BUGabundo
<arand> Any way to install from a running ubuntu system, like chroting into a liveCD and install to another drive from there? (too lazy to reboot..)
<BUGabundo> LOLOLOLOL
<BUGabundo> suspend, kick it on, wake up?
<BUGabundo> or use e-sata
<arand> BUGabundo: eh.. what?
<vexati0n> I have a major problem with Alpha 3 (and all previous versions I've tried)
<vexati0n> on my notebook, my keyboard goes into freakout mode as soon as GDM starts up
<vexati0n> happens on live cd as well as real installation
<yofel> vexati0n: pressing enter logs you out?
<BUGabundo> vexati0n: known bug
<BUGabundo> purge plymouth for now
<vexati0n> yofel -- no the keyboard just dumps garbage to the input constantly. the cursor blinks like i'm holding down a key or something, and any text box fills with random characters or nothing even when i type something.
<vexati0n> how do i purge plymouth?
<BUGabundo> # aptitude purge plymouth ?
<vexati0n> ok, i'll try that. thanks... but how do i enter that if my keyboard won't shut up? lol
<arand> vexati0n: recovery mode?
<espen77> vexati0n: still freakout mode after doing <ctrl><alt><f1> and then <ctrl><alt><f7>?
<vexati0n> espen77, yeah, that doesn't help. after X / GDM starts, even killing them doesn't fix it.
<kuadrosx> BUGabundo: thats problem with plymouth  is in any hardware?
<vexati0n> i get garbage even in an actual console
<arand> vexati0n: This on the liveCD?
<kuadrosx> he, my english sucks
<vexati0n> arand, liveCD as well as full install
<kuadrosx> BUGabundo: does that problem with plymouth happen with any kind of hardware or is it specific to some kinds?*
<arand> vexati0n: for installing I guess you could use the alternate, which shouldn't use plymouth, and for the full install, if not even recovery mode works, you could chroot into it and remove plymouth I reckon..
<BUGabundo> kuadrosx: nvidia does
<vexati0n> arand, what is plymouth and what features do i lose without it?
<BUGabundo> not sure about others
<soee> how can i solve this error: Error: .... is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<BUGabundo> soee: where are you seeing thtat?
<BUGabundo> AFAIK there's no 0 UID
<BUGabundo> root is 1
<BUGabundo> _I think_
<kuadrosx> hmm ok, then I'm safe for now :P
<soee> BUGabundo: im trying to isntall gmail-widget via console
<arand> vexati0n: it's the the replacement for usplash, graphical boot.
<crimsun> BUGabundo: no, 0.
<BUGabundo> ok
<vexati0n> oh. well, i hope they fix this bug before the release.
<BUGabundo> soee: I would NOT use an app that requires to run as ROOT
<soee> hmm
<alex_mayorga> anyone else with a broken mono-runtime?
<alex_mayorga> how to fix?
<BUGabundo> me
<BUGabundo> I haven't upgraded it yet
<BUGabundo> WHY did you upgrade it , if you knew it would break ?
<ZykoticK9> alex_mayorga, i just tried installing moonlight-plugin-mozilla, could a broken mono-runtime explain why it doesn't show up in about:plugins?
<alex_mayorga> BUGabundo: I didn't know
<BUGabundo> unless you don't know how to read, you know about it
<alex_mayorga> just now I'm realizing is broken, because I can't check its box on update manager
<BUGabundo> from aptitude: "The following packages are BROKEN:  mono-runtime "
<BUGabundo> so you were just to lazy to read the warning
<alex_mayorga> BUGabundo: so yours is too?
<BUGabundo> downgrade it, from your cache or LP
<BUGabundo> its not mine: it's the package it self
<BUGabundo> I just avoided to upgrade it , cause it let me know it was broken
<alex_mayorga> I don't mind leaving it in a broken state anyway, just asking
<BUGabundo> don't ppl read alert signs anymore?
<guntbert> BUGabundo: apparently not - during the last few weeks I had 3 who lost access to their encrypted homedir - by not recording the passphrase
<BUGabundo> eh
<BUGabundo> no coments
<alex_mayorga> Frankly I don't read the details of every package on update manager
<arand> It's somewhat amusing when people ask in similar cases "can i recover it without the password?" >_<
<alex_mayorga> maybe that's an improvement to do, make broken ones more evident or warn users, I don't recall being warned thiugh
<vexati0n> why is something released when it's broken anyway?
<alex_mayorga> s/thugh/tough
<guntbert> arand: and we have to tell them "sadly but fortunately no"
<guntbert> vexati0n: you realize we are talking about alpha versions?
<vexati0n> no, i just live in a perfect world where bugs don't exist :/
<vexati0n> okay i purged plymouth and the keyboard is still freaking out after a reboot.
<vexati0n> as soon as i hit 'enter' to select my username in gdm, the whole screen starts flickering and i can't type in my password.
<ZykoticK9> vexati0n, try alt+sysrq+k and try logging in again
<vexati0n> still doing it.
<ZykoticK9> vexati0n, try using the Enter on the NumPad instead of the regular one
<vexati0n> no numpad, it's a subnotebook.
<vexati0n> i can select the name with the cursor, but it starts wigging out as soon as i hit the first letter of my password.
<vexati0n> too bad too cause lucid looks pretty cool :P
<icorbett> vexati0n: i had a similar problem, to fix added noapic to my kernel line in grub
<icorbett> there appears to have been some change between linux-image-2.6.32-14-generic and the previous version as it did work prior to alpha3
<vexati0n> nope, thanks though.
<icorbett> do you also get the same behavior with the live cd?
<icorbett> i see you do, sorry had to read back
<vexati0n> yes i do.
<vexati0n> but every other OS works fine, so it isn't that my keyboard is actually screwy.
<vexati0n> moblin, windows 7, 9.10, 8.04, all work with no problems. well w7 isn't 'no poblems' but the keyboard works :P
<icorbett> mouse and video seem otherwise okay? how about if you boot into single user mode?
<vexati0n> i used to know how to do init 3 on fedora... i have no idea how that works in debian/ubuntu
<icorbett> add the word single to the end of your kernel line
<yofel> vexati0n: with upstart runlevels don't quite work right any more, if you want to kill X use 'sudo stop gdm'
<vexati0n> trying now
<vexati0n> nope, same problem.
<vexati0n> maybe this is just some kernel incompatibility with my specific hardware
<arand> I've only got 876M free on a drive where I'd like to upgrade kk>ll, where would I mount a loop device with extra space to perform the upgrade /var/cache? /tmp?
<icorbett> could be, that is the thought on my keyboard issue... you might also try noacpi and or apm=off
<yofel> arand: the .deb files are stored in /var/cache/apt/archives and that's where you need the most extra space during the upgrade
<arand> yofel: okies, I'll try that
<vexati0n> noacpi is kinda bad for battery life though isn't it?
<icorbett> arand: you might also look at `apt-get -s autoremove`, `aptitude autoclean` to see if you could clean out space
<icorbett> vexati0n: not being able to use the computer is great for battery life
<yofel> that's for installed packages, you could clean old .deb files with 'apt-get clean' too
<arand> icorbett: not enough, it's a 5,8 gb filesystem with 4.6 pretty solidly used
<yofel> arand: remember you need a 'partial' dir in the archives dir if you mount it somewhere else
<arand> yofel: I'll just copy over the current apt contents..
<icorbett> i always find those commands good for cleaning out cruft though the '-s' is essential for the autoremove to make sure you don't accidentally remove something you actually care about
<yofel> arand: that'll work too of course :)
<arand> Aw, darn, it still claims / is to small without realising I have the loopmounted file
<guntbert> arand: whats the point of loop mounting?
<arand> guntbert: I want to upgrade but only have ~900mb free on the usb stick
<guntbert> arand: yes, but why not just mount another media? (it was the loop part I cannot understand)
<arand> guntbert: Iäm using a loopmounted file on a portable harddisk
<arand> guntbert: How do you mean mount another media?
<guntbert> arand: well I'd take an usb Harddisk, plug it in - unmount it - and mount it where I need it
<guntbert> arand: mind you: I'm not questioning your decision - I only don't understand it :-)
<arand> guntbert: Well the disk is ntfs, and full of stuff otherwise, so I figured loopmounting a file would be cleaner...
<arand> guntbert: But still the issue remains that "/" still claims to have only what it started with, the added space isn't reported, and so do-release-upgrade fails..
<guntbert> arand: understood - after the loop mount what does df -h show?
<arand> guntbert: http://paste.ubuntu.com/385337/
<guntbert> arand: I don't know where do-release... checks for enough space - but maybe /var/cache/apt is the wrong place
<guntbert> arand: and /var/cache/apt is writeable?
<arand> I would assume it just checks "/" which is kind of stupid I guess, and non-ignoragle as well it seems...
<arand> guntbert: yep
<duffydack> would the alternative cd be better for upgrading with lower diskspace?
<guntbert> arand: your assumption seems unbelievable - but who knows??
<guntbert> arand: please have a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=765474
<arand> Hmm, the symlink might work instead...
<MatBoy> hi guys @
<MatBoy> !
<MatBoy> the old channel is rubbish :(
<MatBoy> I have an issue with a serial modem that is not reconized or seen on ubuntu-server, latest version... can it be possible that the kernel module is removed for this one ?
<penguin42> MatBoy: Unlikely, serial ports are pretty simple and basic things
<MatBoy> penguin42: true, but it was recognized before... and I wonder why it isn't now
<penguin42> MatBoy: ls -l /dev/ttyS* - if you have ttyS0, S1 etc then the serial drivers are there
<MatBoy> penguin42: yep, just reconnected it, I will respons
<MatBoy> I have ttuS0 btw
<MatBoy> at least, that is where it's connected to
<MatBoy> penguin42: but why would a simple scan or try of hylafax not work which did on older versions of Ubuntu
<penguin42> MatBoy: Don't know the answer there - anything could have changed!  Areyou on Lucid?
<MatBoy> penguin42: Lucid ?
<MatBoy> oh the version
<MatBoy> yap
<MatBoy> oh btw, no... I thought of that
<penguin42> ok, so Lucid removed HAL so stuff to do with detection of hardware etc has changed
<MatBoy> 9.10
<MatBoy> but the #ubuntu channel lacks :)
<p3rror> hello
<penguin42> sorry, this is Lucid only on here
<MatBoy> hi
<MatBoy> penguin42: yes, but people are more Ubuntu minded and not end-user-n00bs like in #ubuntu
<penguin42> MatBoy: I don't disagree; does your modem work on Lucid :-)
<MatBoy> penguin42: I have to reinstall than ;)
<penguin42> MatBoy: Live CD?
<MatBoy> and it just placed that machine on the top of the powersupplyroom :)
<MatBoy> without any monitor :)
<MatBoy> which is kina high
<MatBoy> *kinda
<MatBoy> oeh, power-outage ;)
<MatBoy> electro has quit
<MatBoy> penguin42: but a hylafax scan normally connects in a several of ways
<arand> Ah, finally it works, symlinking works but not mounting, meh.
<legodude> hi everyone, I am installing alpha3 of kubuntu
<legodude> and when the installer reaches "installing grub boot loader" it hangs on "looking for other operating systems..."
<legodude> I've let it sit there for a while with no luck
<legodude> do I need to reinstall>
<legodude> or what point is the installed kubuntu?
<legodude> hrm
<sarah93> wow you should check this http://bit.ly/bFi9I4
<sarah93> wow you should check this http://bit.ly/bFi9I4
<Takyoji> Anyone notice the Grid plugin in Compiz being missing on Lucid?
<Takyoji> (within ccsm)
<ZykoticK9> Takyoji, it's present on my system
<Takyoji> Awkward
<ZykoticK9> Takyoji, do you have compiz-fusion-plugins-extra installed?  perhaps it's in there?
<bsmith093> a quick question regarding karmic to lucid upgrade has anyone fisured out the sound problems yet
<bsmith093> im running lucid and just like in karmic no sound what soever
<bsmith093> in jaunty sdound works perfectly
<Takyoji> Yep, apparently it's in compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<Takyoji> Thanks for the help
<ZykoticK9> Takyoji, glad you got it working
<bsmith093> any fixes for the sound issues yet
<bsmith093> also could someone tell me how to find the info you need to know
<bsmith093> like ewhat sound card im using
<arand> bsmith093: lspci | grep Audio should give you that
<ZykoticK9> bsmith093, technically this is for Karmic, but if you've lost sound since upgrading to Karmic perhaps it well help https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems/KarmicCaveats
<Zorael> Anyone else using ibus in Kubuntu and getting lots and lots of empty tray icons?
<ZykoticK9> Zorael, you might want to have a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ibus/+bug/528213 not sure if it applies, does mention disappearing icon though
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 528213 in ibus "ibus not working in Lucid Lynx alpha 3" [Undecided,New]
<crimsun> bsmith093: filing a bug is the bast way forward.
<bsmith093> is theree a way to keep sopund working from jaunty to karmic
<crimsun> bsmith093: ubuntu-bug alsa-base
<crimsun> s/bast/best/
<bsmith093> im actually running s live cd versuion of lucid alpha 3
<bsmith093> is that a problem
<robin0800> any one else lucid won't boot to logon screen
<Zorael> ZykoticK9: Hmm, I'm not sure it's the same issue. I get this: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v234/Azraelian/ibusicons1.png
<arand> robin0800: vbox?
<ZykoticK9> Zorael, i don't use KDE so I have no ideas, best of luck man
<robin0800> arand: no laptop
<arand> vbox as in virtualbox, and if not, I don't know, sorry..
<crimsun> bsmith093: you'll want to zsync to the current daily-live, then.
<bsmith093> how do i do that
<arand> zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/lucid-desktop-i386.iso.zsync  (provided you want 32bit)
<crimsun> however you downloaded the existing A3 can also be used to zsync to the latest current
<bsmith093> crimsun can u explain
<crimsun> yes, but I'm busy in a meeting at the moment. I'm sure someone else can explain.
<bsmith093> thax
<arand> bsmith093: just use the command I gave in the same folder as the iso you already have (it should be named lucid-desktop-i386.iso)
<o_portista17> anyone with music-applet working on 10.04 ?
<LADmaticCA> anyone else's rhythmbox plugins disappeared?
<DrHalan> hey. ubiquity always quits here after setting up usernae etc... can i use the debconf frontend from the live cd somehowß
#ubuntu+1 2010-02-28
<penguin42> anyone having problems with google maps today not letting you click the buttons? I'm not sure if it's g.maps or todays chromium
<MaximLevitsky> folks, I need help with grub bootloader
<MaximLevitsky> somebody understands it good/
<MaximLevitsky> ?
<arand> MaximLevitsky: First: State the problem ;)
<MaximLevitsky> arand: very big one
<MaximLevitsky> arand: I have a 8.10 installation
<MaximLevitsky> and I converted it to ext4
<penguin42> brave
<MaximLevitsky> penguin42: why?
<MaximLevitsky> penguin42: the kernel is 2.6.33 anyway
<penguin42> ok, so you have 8.10 but with a special kernel - carry on
<MaximLevitsky> penguin42: the point is that I always reinstall grub using chroot
<MaximLevitsky> penguin42: but this time grub just didn't want to work
<MaximLevitsky> penguin42: I tried to install grub2 in the chroot
<MaximLevitsky> penguin42: this gives me stupid 'Welcome to GRUB' on boot
<MaximLevitsky> penguin42: probably grub2 wan't mature in 8.20
<MaximLevitsky> 8.10
<penguin42> MaximLevitsky: Can you just explain your chroot setup a minute - is the 8.10 the outer or the inner?
<MaximLevitsky> penguin42: 8.10 is inside chroot
<MaximLevitsky> 10.4 is outside
<penguin42> ok, so why are you installing the grub from the chroot?
<MaximLevitsky> penguin42: because I don't know how to install it from outside yet
<MaximLevitsky> penguin42: this thing pokes many configuration files
 * penguin42 is even more confused - where is the 10.4 installed?
<MaximLevitsky> penguin42: on the live disk (usb)
<penguin42> ahha!
<penguin42> ok, so next question - why are you trying to install grub2 on your 8.10 install?
<arand> MaximLevitsky: you should be able to install with just the root mounted like so "grub-install --root-directory=/media/tmp /dev/sdaXY"
 * MaximLevitsky is already trying to do so...
<arand> MaximLevitsky: but yea, penguin42 has a very good point
<MaximLevitsky> arand: yesssssssssssss!!!
<MaximLevitsky> arand: --root-directory= did the trick
<arand> MaximLevitsky: If you want to use grub2 in 8.10, you'd have to install it as packages as well to be able to update it without grabbing for a liveCD each time..
<MaximLevitsky> arand: I did
<arand> I don't know the state of the grub2 packages in 8.10
<MaximLevitsky> arand: I don't think I will ever need to reinstall grub2
<MaximLevitsky> arand: when I have more free time I just update this system to 9.10
<arand> MaximLevitsky: but the problem is that I don't know if you have a good update-grub for 8.10, meaning it'll be tricky to update the grub.cfg with new kernels, boot options, etc..
<MaximLevitsky> arand: this is good question, but the grub.cfg I used now it generated by 8.10 update-grub
<penguin42> arand: But he's running his own kernel anyway
<MaximLevitsky> penguin42: yeah, now I find out I forgot to compile in ext4.... :-)
<penguin42> ah that's always embarrassing
<MaximLevitsky> penguin42: but not a big deal
<MaximLevitsky> penguin42: it was compiled in, but not in initrd
<MaximLevitsky> penguin42: this is as a module
<MaximLevitsky> penguin42: that I know how to handle
<penguin42> MaximLevitsky: With 10.4 the kernels I build just don't want to boot - they hang at mountall, I've not figured out what it wants yet - they worked for the earliest bits of Lucids alpha cycle but stopped a month or so ago
<MaximLevitsky> penguin42: the mountall the the devil
<MaximLevitsky> penguin42: in fact I feel that there is more regress that progress
<penguin42> yeh
<MaximLevitsky> penguin42: the gnome-disk-utility
<MaximLevitsky> penguin42: gparted is much much much better
<penguin42> I just don't get how the graphical ones haven't picked up lvm and the like yet
<MaximLevitsky> the empathy that is junk compared to pidgin
<MaximLevitsky> but it got luxury integration with gnome panel now, and piding one is broken
<arand> MaximLevitsky: Old News... :)
<MaximLevitsky> pulseaudio that does work now, but still can't be disabled temporary properly
<MaximLevitsky> for skype...
<MaximLevitsky> which PA support is just broken...
<crimsun> that's no fault of PA.  You've always been able to use pasuspender --
<MaximLevitsky> crimsun: now skype detects PA, and refuses to work with alsa
<penguin42> crimsun: I think I've got a bug somewhere that it's not freeing up the mixer devices with pasuspender
<MaximLevitsky> crimsun: but yeah this isn't pulseaudio fault
<crimsun> penguin42: bug report with strace and ltrace, please.
 * penguin42 thought he already had one
<MaximLevitsky> crimsun: but the fact that PA keeps respawning if I kill it is very bad
<MaximLevitsky> crimsun: only way to get it out is to rename the binary
<crimsun> MaximLevitsky: autospawn is easily disabled. See /etc/default/pulseaudio
<rww> renaming the binary O_O
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> crazy ppl
<crimsun> if you'd like the hints/instructions to be clearer, I happily review patches.
<MaximLevitsky> crimsun: I tried that once
<penguin42> crimsun: #404907 but I haven't checked it recently
<penguin42> yeh still does it
<crimsun> that shouldn't be a kitten-killer, however
<penguin42> agreed
<crimsun> it doesn't lock the actual controls
<crimsun> the logic behind it is that upon resuming, the control nodes are checked to see if it's ok to call into alsa-lib to reopen the hw device
<crimsun> if the control nodes are locked, PA switches to the always sink, which is currently the null/dummy sink
<penguin42> crimsun: Does it need to hold them open while suspended though?
<crimsun> penguin42: it's done for efficiency
<crimsun> penguin42: otherwise there's yet another race
<crimsun> sorry, that was poorly phrased
<crimsun> it's done for correctness and efficiency
<crimsun> again, it doesn't prevent the controller and codec from powering down
<penguin42> true - does it prevent other things opening the control channel?
<crimsun> no
<BUGabundo> anyone using latest pidgin ?
<BUGabundo> I can't send messages if they have a big URL pasted !
<penguin42> crimsun: OK
<markit> 10.04 alpha3, installer fails miserably before partitioning, is it only me or a known bug?
<markit> (kubuntu version)
<quidnunc> What is the package that I need install/uninstall to enable ctrl-alt-backspace?
<rww> ubottu: dontzap | quidnunc
<ubottu> quidnunc: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<quidnunc> rww: Thanks
<arand> quidnunc: But alt+sysreq+k should be equivalent.
<penguin42> arand: Is that really the case?
<arand> penguin42: afaik.
<penguin42> hmm I guess it is only the X server on that vt
<arand> Not exatcly the same per se, but unless there's a bug the effect should be identical..
<wirechief> markit i just installed a0.4 alpha3 ubuntu its installer worked fine but i dont have windows on that HD
<markit> wirechief: me neither, is a empty (not even partitioned) hd
<markit> I've also partitioned it, but same story
<wirechief> markit the only issue i had was the ipv6 , i had to disable it, otherwise it took 4 minutes to reach desktop
<markit> it asks me if has to use the entire hd or I wish to do a manual partition, then "disappears"
<wirechief> wow, nope i didnt experience that. did you do a media check for integrity ?
<markit> wirechief: do you mean iso or hd? (did neither, but installed 9.10 without problems on that hd)
<markit> let me check checksum of the iso, or try media integrity inside kvm vm
<wirechief> well both, the .iso and the media (using the grub menu for media)
<markit> btw, I have to add that I've created a bootable USB pen, since I'm installing in a "thin client" like pc
<markit> http://www.yashiweb.com/it/configuratore/8233/
<wirechief> all the more reason to verify, dropping bits can cause untold headaches now or even later.
<wirechief> markit i have a acer aspire one, works well with remix and other distros.
<markit> wirechief: mmm can't check usb integrity though
<markit> unetbootin prepares the usb as a bootable HD
<wirechief> right usb media doesnt lend itself well to md5sum checking
<wirechief> but booting it up and checking with grub menu selection should be ok.
<markit> iso md5sum is ok, and in fact usb booted fine ad was running fine
<markit> just hte installer, but I think your (ubuntu?) is different from kubuntu
<wirechief> ok well then, perhaps just a wierd occurance, might want to check dmesg and /var/log/messages to see if there are any issues
<wirechief> before trying again.
<wirechief> markit yes the ubuntu installer might well be different but very close to the same, these installers have been working well for me over last 4 or t5 releases
<markit> good ideas. I've installed 9.10 now, and I'm too lazy to start again not being sure will work
<wirechief> even with kubuntu when i was using it.
<markit> I'd better wait for RC2 ;)
<wirechief> at least do dmesg it might show up something .
<markit> was curious about the "faster boot speed", but seemd not that fast from usb install cd
<wirechief> i wait till the next alpha before i update, i hate fighting miss steps of others.
<wirechief> markit it bootited very fast for me once i disabled ipv6
<wirechief> in grub
<ZykoticK9> wirechief, actually A3 is last alpha, next is Beta 1 :)
<wirechief> ok
<markit> wirechief: is it a bug, or a damn consequence of IPV6?
<wirechief> markit im not sure but my emachine doesnt do well with it both on karmic and lucid
<markit> sleep time, thanks a lot :)
<wirechief> k have fun
<melissawm> hi folks
<melissawm> can anyone help me install lucid from a usb key? i've been trying for a couple of weeks using the daily images (amd64) but both the live cd and the alternate cd fail to install
<melissawm> the live cd does not start (gets stuck in the logo screen and never does anything) and the alternate cd gives me a "can't mount cd" error (of course, i'm using a usb stick!)
<BUGabundo> fail where melissawm?
<BUGabundo> how are making the usb sticks?
<BUGabundo> usb-creator or unetbootn?
<melissawm> usb-creator
<melissawm> hi BUGabundo :)
<BUGabundo> old karmic, buggy verion?
<melissawm> i've just zsync'd the images so they're current
<BUGabundo> or a newer one?
<melissawm> you mean usb-creator version? i'm not sure, i'm using kubuntu karmic up to date
<BUGabundo> ah
<BUGabundo> there's your prob
<BUGabundo> either try unetbootin or netboot.me
<melissawm> really? how come?
<Dr_Willis> Ive seen some alernatives to unetbootin. but they seem flakier in ways
<Dr_Willis> Seen a few that work very well.. but have major 'other' issues :)
<BUGabundo> bko and netbootme are very nice
<BUGabundo> if you can spare the bw
<BUGabundo> time for bed
<Dr_Willis> Ive never done a netboot one.
<BUGabundo> back tomorrow
<BUGabundo> not netboot, but netboot.me
<BUGabundo> !=
<melissawm> ok creating the usb stick right now. wish me luck
<melissawm> boa noite, BUGabundo!
<BUGabundo> :P
<Dr_Willis> I did find a multi-disrto script the other day that let you put ubuntu + about a dozen other disrtos on a single dvd. :)
<melissawm> Dr_Willis: that's cool!
<melissawm> ok folks, i'll be right back , let me just try to see if it worked.
<dns53> i have a bug in gwibber, there seems to be a bug report for 9.04, should i create a new bug for the 10.4 version or post to the existing bug?
<melissawm> ok so that didn't work. same thing as before: when i get to "load installer components from the cd" it says it cannot read my cd rom. cd rom check tells me there's no cd in the drive. is this expected behaviour for a usb installation? that it tries to look for a cd?
<agoole> hey, trying to install the latest beta, but I just get a blank screen
<agoole> I tried a different older live cd, and it worked
<agoole> I need to reinstall since I lost my hd...
<dns53> blank screen where? just after grub? after a few seconds of booting?
<agoole> i throw in the live cd, and I get a menu to pick to run the live, install, scan memory whatever
<agoole> after I pick run the live session,
<agoole> i just get blank
<coz_> hey guys... when editing the libanimation.so and animation.xml for compiz's  minimize animation...this seems to remove the  plugins main animation plugin...the package can be reinstalled  but  I was hoping someone would take a look at the befor and after xml and the terminal errors ?
<agoole> I get a blinking dash for a few seconds, than blank
<agoole> and it never comes back
<melissawm> agoole: have you tried using the alternate cd?
<coz_> by the way this only happens on lucid
<agoole> melissawm: do I have to redownload the cd? or can I choose alternate install with the cd that I have ?
<coz_> agoole,  are you downloading from a linux install or windows install?
<dns53> agoole what video card do you have? the boot system is now using plymoth for boot animations so perhaps your card is not supported
<melissawm> agoole: you have to download a different .iso, yeah... but i don't know if it would help you, it seems similar to what i'm experiencing except i'm trying to install from a usb stick.
<agoole> I have to use a windows machine to burn the ISO
<agoole> the computer I'm trying to install has a fresh hard drive, since it crashed 2 days ago
<agoole> I lost everything
<agoole> so its a fresh install
<coz_> agoole,  if you download another iso   make sure you burn it at 1 x...much safer..aslo when booting from the live cd  choose check cd for errors first
<melissawm> ok i'll go try with the alternate cd one more time, i'll come back and tell you if it worked.
<coz_> agoole,  you could test the cd you have now for errors as well
<coz_> sorry thought I was in #ubuntu
<agoole> coz_: I can't see that....it starts to check, than goes blank, like all the other options
<coz_> agoole,  mmm
<wirechief> try using a terminal when the screen goes black ?
<coz_> agoole,  ok I would download another iso  and burn it at 1 x  also when choosing a server make sure the download will only take about 35 minutes
<agoole> euh ok, I'll go try another alternate iso I guess
<flyman> agoole most likely your install was trying to write to the mbr but failed and possible something did or didn't write correctly.
<flyman> i would go through it again and delete any/all partitions that may appear
<agoole> will an alternate install cd fix that ?
<agoole> there are no partitions, its a fresh hard drive
<agoole> not even formatted
<agoole> ever
<flyman> if worst comes to worse, might need to try lilo and reinstall using grub
<flyman> agoole
<coz_> agoole,  well generally the alternate cd is for systems that have less than 256 megs of system memory
<agoole> hum....
<flyman> ah unless you let ubuntu take over, most likely didn't install any mbr
<ZykoticK9> agoole, can you use ctrl+alt+f1 to get to a terminal?  as wirechief asked?
<coz_> agoole,  what you could do when using the live cd  is use the Install option instead of booting to desktop
<flyman> can't install linux/ubuntu without the correct swaps/filesystem(s)
<coz_> agoole,  I believe that is the third option on the list
<agoole> the 3rd option goes blank also, and doesn't let me see or do anything
<agoole> ZykoticK9: going to check now
<coz_> agoole,  what system do you have ... I mean hardware
<agoole> an old dell 4600
<wirechief> agoogle try a terminal and see if you can get something going..
<flyman> agoole start the disc over and run on the desktop and a file partitioner/viewer should be available
<coz_> agoole, ok letme check thathold on
<Jeffx> hello, is there any known bug with /etc/network/interfaces
<flyman> Jeffx depends on your nic ;]
<Jeffx> they both work ...
<coz_> agoole,  does this have integrated video or a video card?
<Jeffx> when I set them manually
<agoole> coz_: video card
<flyman> Jeffx im assuming one wlan other lan?
<Jeffx> but I have to set eth1 everytime before starting firestarter and the dhcp
<coz_> agoole,  do you know the exact video card
<agoole> coz_: its an old 8x
<Jeffx> both lan
<agoole> coz_: I think its also got an intergrated video as well
<flyman> are you trying to run a fileserver or something or you can't get them to load automatically and connect via dhcp and grab details?
<coz_> agoole,  ok first thing to check is in the bios...there should be a setting for card or onboard video...disable one or the other
<flyman> also make sure AwareOS is off in bios, think thats what its called
<Jeffx> I have a home/web  server that share the internet and files to the local network
<flyman> or OS/2
<flyman> Jeffx and no one can tunnel in or just won't establish a connection on its own?
<Jeffx> ???
<agoole> coz_: uh oh,
<coz_> agoole,  whats the problem?
<flyman> for instance, i want to get Document1.pdf off of 192.168.0.12 and won't connect but it's online but can't get the file?
<agoole> coz_: now its stuck, saying diskette drive error,
<agoole> wait
<agoole> just unjammed
<flyman> agoole hopefully you have cdrom firt boot option and any usb boot off.
<coz_> agoole, what this sounds like is a hardware issue... but check the bios for video options
<agoole> coz_: yeah, my hard drive just died,
<agoole> coz_: so now all the drivers for the system are out of wack
<coz_> agoole,  ooo   do you have a spare ?
<flyman> agoole eide or sata/ata?
<agoole> ied
<coz_> ide
<Jeffx> at boot the network card doesnt appear in ifconfig until I do it manually, sudo ifconfig eth1 192.168.0.1, only then can I start firestarter to enable net sharing and dhcp....
<flyman> make sure you have the right jumpers set correctly
<Jeffx> any ideas ?
<coz_> agoole,  what this working at any time in the recent past?
<coz_> agoole,  ok here
<flyman> make it set to auto if you can or set it to master and make sure master is plugged in or master slave
<agoole> flyman: jumpers are set to cable detect
<skippuff54> jeffx what is in your /etc/network/interfaces file
<flyman> agoole does your bios detect your drive?
<agoole> flyman: yes,but just calles it unknown hardware
<flyman> also how big is the hard drive and how old is your motherboard? cause old motherboard with no support for large drives wont work (or room for expansion).
<agoole> flyman: its a 320gig,
<agoole> it should be ok
<melissawm> ok. so the alternate cd gives me an error after partitioning and installing the base system. it says "an installation step failed"
<flyman> agoole does your comp/mobo support expansion for that big of a drive (assuming its older)?
<melissawm> (the alternate image, in a usb stick)
<agoole> yeah should be ok for support
<agoole> uh oh
<agoole> i ran the IDE drive configurator
<coz_> flyman,  I believe that model of dell comes with that size hardrive when purchased:)
<agoole> and it says no hard drive installed
<flyman> coz_ ok good deal
<coz_> agoole,  you say this hard drive crashed with windows?
<flyman> agoole try diffrent cord or before that try re-setting jumper to master
<coz_> agoole,  do you have another hard drive laying around?
<agoole> previous hard drive crashed while running kubuntu koala,
<agoole> 2 days ago, and lost everything
<agoole> so I went out and bought this new one
<agoole> ok, let me take it apart, and switch jumpers
<coz_> agoole,  ok first   with or without an hard driver  ...the live cd should not be affected
<coz_> agoole, hard drive I meant
<actionParsnip> yo yo yo
<coz_> agoole,  so the issue you have with live cd is not related to hard drive
<agoole> yeah, but the bios craps out, saying no install drive available,
<agoole> yah, maybe not, lol
<agoole> but I can't install either way
<agoole> let me switch it up
<agoole> brb
<coz_> agoole, right that might mean the drive is toast
<agoole> lol i just bought this one
<agoole> i just put it in today
<agoole> lol
<coz_> agoole, ooooo
<coz_> agoole,  ok set jumper to master
<actionParsnip> hey guys, is ~/.bashrc no longer part of ubuntu?
<flyman> well your dell 4600 looks like it comes standard with a 40gb drive
<coz_> flyman,  whoa we looked at different spec sheets then :)
<flyman> coz_ well dell makes a server one the poweredge
<coz_> flyman,  I am seeing one  with 80 gig too o0
<coz_> flyman,  good old Dell :)
<flyman> but the dell dimension 4600 tower seems to come standard with 40gb, but im sure 80+gb ones existed too
<ZykoticK9> actionParsnip, it's present on my system
<coz_> flyman,  could be he needs bios update
<flyman> i wouldn't doubt it at all
<actionParsnip> ZykoticK9, clean install of alpha3?
<flyman> lot of items, especially known gfx issues for this model
<ZykoticK9> actionParsnip, system i was checking on was clean install alpha 2 - booting A3 VM as we speak
<coz_> flyman,  all other specs on that machine seems fine to run ubuntu and even compiz
<flyman> oh yeah i've run it on worse
<actionParsnip> ZykoticK9, i dont have the file and its screwing autocomplete + terminl colours, can you pastebin me yours please :D
<flyman> an ibm aptiva, if you can beleive that
<coz_> flyman,  same here lol
<coz_> flyman,  whoa
<ZykoticK9> actionParsnip, clean install Alpha 3 it's present as well - one moment on pastebin
<actionParsnip> ZykoticK9, appreciate it dude, thanks
<flyman> coz_: yeah when i went to berkley we tried fbsd, obsd and so on, ubuntu worked and so did suse 5.0
<agoole> lol, master jumper configuration? == no jumpers, lol
<flyman> agoole meaning it works or didn't have any jumpers?
<coz_> flyman,  wow  not bad  I am not surprised if unix didnt work well though
<ZykoticK9> actionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/385454/
<flyman> coz_ im sure thats the only safe bet
<agoole> meaning I had to take the jumper out,
<agoole> with no jumeprs set, the drive go to master mode
<flyman> cause it ran like crap
<ZykoticK9> actionParsnip, that was the Alpha 3 default BTW
<coz_> agoole,  it should yes
<coz_> flyman,  :)
<actionParsnip> ZykoticK9, works a treat dude, thanks again :D
<flyman> agoole also make sure that the ide cord is the master not slave connection
<ZykoticK9> actionParsnip, glad to help
<coz_> agoole,  if you didnt play with the hard drive cable from the  mother board ....but if so check that is in number one connector usually black
<greezmun1ey> I just learned about Plymouth. Does it really drop the start time significantly? If so, does that degrade as additional services are added?
<flyman> yeah and make sure the black isn't connected to the motherboard, normally a blue one is
<coz_> greezmun1ey,  which video card
<coz_> flyman,  yep I got the colours mixed up there
<flyman> i do it all the time too
<coz_> flyman,  although on older mobo main is black secondary white no?
<ZykoticK9> greezmun1ey, Plymouth is just the eye-candy part of the boot -- it's VERY common to have to remove it for certain system to start correctly
<flyman> coz_ yup
<greezmun1ey> coz_: There you go, I will probably need to build a box to take advantage, right?
<greezmun1ey> ZykoticK9: really!
<coz_> greezmun1ey,  well no right now plymouth + nvidia have issues
<coz_> greezmun1ey,  so if you have ati or intel...assuming plymouth runs on those ...I am not sure if they have issues
<greezmun1ey> ZykoticK9: so than I should expect about the same time from start to "being useable" ??
<agoole> ok all switched up, let me wire this baby up
<actionParsnip> ZykoticK9, personally I don't get any boot eyecandy and I havent tweaked anything, seems weird but its kinda nice
<coz_> agoole,  did you check bios settings for video?
<ZykoticK9> greezmun1ey, i find Lucid faster at booting then Karmic
<ZykoticK9> actionParsnip, do you get the blue/white scroll bar?
<greezmun1ey> coz_: Thanks for the info... :)
<agoole> coz_: booting now, and its performing automatic IDE drive configuration
<coz_> greezmun1ey,  did you download and burn the lucid iso already?
<coz_> agoole,  ok
<agoole> ok, in bios again
<coz_> agoole,  that's a good sign
<coz_> :)
<agoole> ok, primary video controller, I can set it to AGP, or auto
<agoole> AGP is the video card
<agoole> auto == who knows ?
<coz_> agoole,  agp  and see if that has options as well like 256  etc
<flyman> agoole you using the add-on card or onboard
<greezmun1ey> coz_: No, still on 9.10. I'll wait a while, but check in here for the latest. Hopfully by the time it is GA, I'll know enough of the pitfalls to be able to avoid them!
<actionParsnip> ZykoticK9, briefly, is that what plymouth is?
<ZykoticK9> actionParsnip, yup
<coz_> greezmun1ey,  I am assuming , once lucid is released  there will be fewer issues to deal with :)
<greezmun1ey> coz_: There you go...
 * flyman crosses fingers
<actionParsnip> ZykoticK9, i see, its on the screen for about a second
<agoole> ok, made a mistake, it only has a video card
<agoole> so i'll set it to agp
<coz_> agoole,  that should be fine
<ZykoticK9> actionParsnip, well it's really the entire process from Grub to GDM - but visually, it's that bar
<actionParsnip> ZykoticK9, gotcha, its pretty quick here so its hardly on screen
<coz_> ZykoticK9,  oo that throbber thingy do?
<actionParsnip> ZykoticK9, despite my pc being a hunk of junk
<coz_> :)
<agoole> ok, still says no boot device available
<agoole> ugh
<ZykoticK9> actionParsnip, it only shows on my desktop (even my VMs) for a moment or two as well...  for all the problems it seems to be causing right now, hardly seems worth it
<coz_> agoole,  sounds like the drive is toast
<actionParsnip> ZykoticK9, if it aint broke...
<agoole> coz_: its brand new? bought it today?
<flyman> agoole do you have your boot settings as cdrom, hard drive, network boot, usb boot/pluggable addin?
<actionParsnip> agoole, could have been DOA
<ZykoticK9> actionParsnip, ... add a feature ;)
<agoole> flyman: I think so
<coz_> agoole,  oh yeah boot device priority
<actionParsnip> ZykoticK9, haha, LXDE is blazing away on it right now
<agoole> ok, switched it to cd drive
<ZykoticK9> actionParsnip, enjoyed your days off with Alpha 3 have you?
<flyman> agoole try maybe we'll get lucky
<agoole> but I still don't hear either of them whir
<wirechief> agoole maybe its your power supply
<actionParsnip> ZykoticK9, yeah, 3 more days off then back to the grindstone for 4 more
<flyman> that might be a good thing lol
<coz_> agoole,  mm I hope the driver has a power cord attached:)
<coz_> drive
<actionParsnip> coz_, been there. biggest facepalm ever
<agoole> well let me change that,
<flyman> coz_ lol, lets hope, had that issue
<agoole> this is driving me nuts
<coz_> actionParsnip,  :)
<flyman> i've had it more then once, unfortunately
<coz_> especially video cards power cord
<coz_> oy
<agoole> maybe i'll even swap out the cd rom drive,
<flyman> ;[
<agoole> though it still has my live cd in it :(
<flyman> well if you have a pin most drives will eject it
<coz_> agoole,  get a thin wire to push the tray out from that little hole in the front of the drive
<coz_> usually near center
<coz_> paperclip un-bent should do
<coz_> looks like we are rebuilding a system :)
<wirechief> coz_: might as well include a new power supply too.
<coz_> :)
<coz_> cant hurt
<wirechief> sounds like its weak
<wirechief> old, weak and ready for the bin
<LADmaticCA>  anyone else's rhythmbox plugins disappeared?
<agoole> coz_: so teh drive doesn't need power for me to do that right ?
<agoole> coz_: just push
<coz_> agoole,  right if the    wire doesnt bend the drawer should open
<cowbud> anyone else having huge problems with nvidia? it basically locks my system when I insert the module. also no nouveau driver is created. I've comb the forums and bugs with no indicator so I am guessing I am all alone
<coz_> cowbud,  remove
<coz_> cowbud,  remove plymouth
<coz_> cowbud,  use synaptic  hit Search   type plymouth and remove  only that
<cowbud> no kidding? I thought it was just blank for the boot process with plymouth but that is what is completely killing me?
<coz_> cowbud,  it should work after that
<wirechief> i got something about firmware missing when i installed bootchart and it listed on board nvidia, but im not using it so not a problem
<cowbud> coz_: all that is installed is libplymouth2 not even plymouth or plymouth-x11..
<coz_> cowbud,  just uninstall   the plymouth package
<coz_> nothing else concerning p lymouth
<coz_> mmm
<coz_> cowbud,  sorry misread
<coz_> cowbud,   how did you install the driver?
<cowbud> coz_: nvidia-current..
<cowbud> if I try to remove the library it wants to remove basically every package :)
<bjsnider> so what?
<cowbud> all of X for sure
<coz_> cowbud, no the library is not what you want to install
<cowbud> ok well that is the only plymouth package I have installed
<coz_> i mean uninstall
<cowbud> right
<ZykoticK9> cowbud, don't remove the library "sudo apt-get remove plymouth" is all you need
<coz_> cowbud,  mmm
<cowbud> ZykoticK9: yeah, what I am saying thoiugh is that I don't have plymouth or plymouth-x11 installed perhaps I am missing a meta package?
<cowbud> I assume ubuntu-desktop will install eerything I could need?
<cowbud> or has that changed?
<ZykoticK9> cowbud, did you upgrade? vs fresh install?
<cowbud> upgrade
<ZykoticK9> cowbud, i wonder if that makes a difference with plymouth?  i'm not sure...
<cowbud> i guess it depend son what provides plymouth, ive been running lucid since the repos were opened
<coz_> cowbud,  mm  I have not upgraded so I cant say for sure
<cowbud> so it isn't like my upgrade path was amazing at the time
<cowbud> it was just basically a bunch of newer packages..
<cowbud> but when I look at plymouth it says the task is standard
<cowbud> wtf task is that? :)
<cowbud> I am running tasksel install standard now, we'll see what it does
<cowbud> but nouveau doesn't even compile for me
<wirechief> cowbud try installing bootchart see if it says your missing firmware for nvidia
<coz_> cowbud,  is this upgrade because of files you need to keep  ?
<cowbud> ah that installed plymouth
<coz_> mmm
<cowbud> coz_: well like i said i started using it since it first came out
<cowbud> i.e. before they had isos
<cowbud> I would prefer to avoid reinstalling
<agoole> coz_: ok booting it up again,
<cowbud> but that is where I am at at this point..
<coz_> cowbud,   upgrading from one version to the other is somethning I never recommend but if it works for you
<cowbud> it is something that is supported though ;)
<cowbud> I know that lynx isn't supported yet but you shuold be able to upgrade from one stable release to another
<wirechief> something about missing firmware and nouveau
<cowbud> that is at least the goal
<cowbud> but then agani I am willing to have to reinstall at some point if that is what it takes
<agoole> coz_: ok, fixed it all, it boots again, I can pick to run a live session
<agoole> coz_: but goes blank
<coz_> o0
<coz_> agoole,  what about the cd test option
<agoole> coz_: so the solution should be to get teh alternate install cd right ?
<coz_> agoole,  well  if the drive is bad nothing is going to help
<coz_> agoole,  did you by chance fill up the driver to capacity when it crashed?
<coz_> drive
<agoole> coz_: checking disc for errors
<agoole> coz_: naw, the drive that crashed is in the garbage
<agoole> coz_: only got the new drive now, which isn't even formattted
<coz_> agoole,  ok if the cd has errors then that is the problem
<agoole> coz_: ok, checking for errors gives me a blank screen too
<agoole> coz_: can't see anything
<cowbud> oh I think installing tasksel standard and then reinstall nvidia-current pushed me over
<cowbud> I was probably missing some packages
<wirechief> blank screen because x is not configured
<cowbud> yAy
<cowbud> well we'll see brb
<agoole> wirechief: on the live cd ?
<wirechief> yes
<agoole> wirechief: can I fix that from the menu ?
<wirechief> your using a nvidia gpu ?
<wirechief> yes
<wirechief> x  Configure
<wirechief> use ctrl alt f1  then do x Configure
<ZykoticK9> wirechief, agoole for that to work GDM must be stopped first, and the command is "sudo X -configure"
 * wirechief forgets if its Configure or configure
<wirechief> yes
<wirechief> forgot that.
<agoole> euh
<agoole> I'm at the boot menu now
<agoole> alt crtl f1 gives nothing
<agoole> this is the live cd menu
<agoole> not the session
<coz_> agoole,   ok choose install ubuntu
<coz_> not boot into live cd
<wirechief> ZykoticK9: agoole he is correct. you need to stop gdm first you can do that  by going into init 3
<ZykoticK9> agoole, ctrl+alt+f1 won't work until after it's booked
<agoole> yaeh didn't think so,
<ZykoticK9> s/booked/booted
<agoole> coz_: ok picked install,
<agoole> coz_: blank again
<coz_> agoole,  damn
<agoole> coz_: but the drive is running like nuts
<coz_> agoole,   ooooo that's not good
<agoole> coz_: will it run until its done?
<coz_> agoole,  nothing is showing up on the screen at all?
<agoole> coz_: nadda, not a single thing
<coz_> o0
<ZykoticK9> agoole, try ctrl+alt+f1 now
<coz_> agoole,  I am stummped
<agoole> nothing,
<agoole> alt crtl f1 gives me nothing
<agoole> ok let me shut this off
<agoole> and get alternate cd
<ZykoticK9> agoole, i'd download and try the alternate cd then...
<wirechief> agoole you could try nomodeset when you use grub to first boot, i had to
<wirechief> i had a black screen till i did
<wirechief> just edit the grub line and put it in then boot.
<agoole> wirechief: for the regular boot session right
<wirechief> ZykoticK9: he has a problem putting the alternate someplace, maybe he could use a usb stick for it.
<wirechief> yes
<agoole> ZykoticK9: ok, downloadign it now, going to take 25 min
<wirechief> i didnt have to do that with karmic but had to use nomodeset for lucid
<ZykoticK9> agoole, have you tried wirechief's nomodeset option?  seeing LOTS of bugs about this - and the same black screen issue your having!
<agoole> ZykoticK9: where do I set this ?
<agoole> ZykoticK9: in the menu ?
<wirechief> i just installed lucid and had to use nomodset to not have black screen also later i had to disable ipv6 because it took 4 min to get to a desktop
<ZykoticK9> agoole, it's in Grub boot option, but ask wirechief he's actually done it
<wirechief> yes
<agoole> o0o0
<wirechief>  hit e  then move cursor down to where quiet is and put it in there and the ctrl x to boot
<agoole> I think its loading
<agoole> euh...mine was under the f6 menu
<agoole> I hit f6, then clicked on nomodeset
<wirechief> agoole thats right you can use that too
<agoole> then hit the install
<agoole> ok good
<agoole> well....I saw a loading bar
<agoole> oh!
<agoole> cursor!
<agoole> its alliiiiivvvee!!!!
 * agoole dances like a feary
<wirechief> haha
<coz_> :)
<ZykoticK9> wirechief, good suggestion!
<wirechief> ;)
<agoole> so, after a new drive, reset jumpers, swapped out cd drives,
<agoole> finally got a boot
<agoole> now
<agoole> lets see if it'll isntall
<wirechief> well some of the others i havent used in a while i  keep forgetting proper syntax for x configure and needing to stop the gdm before that.
<coz_> boy... I hope so :)
<LADmaticCA> what is the recommended way to install updates..while testing?
<coz_> LADmaticCA,  system updates?
<LADmaticCA> coz_, yes
<coz_> LADmaticCA,  i generally use  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
 * wirechief uses update-manager too lazy to go into init 3
<agoole> can't you run those commands in terminal ?
<coz_> agoole,  yes
<agoole> thought so
<LADmaticCA> coz_, okay. I ask because i notice there are a number of updates I miss using the update manager. like i don't have the music store in rhymbox
<agoole> man, having a broken system really messes with my head :S
<coz_> agoole,  we have all been there at some point
<LADmaticCA> coz_, my evince was broken too because it was needing an update
<agoole> euh
<agoole> weird question
<wirechief> agoole when your all done with this check dmesg and see if it is complaining about ipv6, i had to disable that to make things work faster.
<agoole> should I partition my 320 gig hard drive ?
<agoole> wirechief: ok will do, thanks for the heads up
<wirechief> np
<agoole> anyone has any tips for partitionning a 320 gig hard drive ?
<coz_> agoole,  let it go automatically for now
<coz_> agoole,  my suggestion
<agoole> coz_: ok,
<wirechief> usually thats a personal preference, i chopped my 500 up so i had 3 100gb partitions and the rest 30+, but use extended partitons.
<coz_> agoole,  use the entire hard drive option when the partitioning manager comes up
<agoole> creating ext4 partition
<agoole> at 0%
<agoole> lol
<coz_> agoole,  let it ride:)
<wirechief> agoole also you may want to add the nomodset to grub after the install.
<ZykoticK9> !runlevels > wirechief
<ubottu> wirechief, please see my private message
<ZykoticK9> wirechief, i saw you mentioned init 3 twice, in ubuntu init 3 doesn't really apply so i sent you the runlevel factoid
<wirechief> k
<wirechief> thanks ZykoticK9 things change fast.
<wirechief> theres a lot of use to be's
<ZykoticK9> wirechief, ya, especially if you're running Lucid -- bugs can be fixed in a matter of hours
<wirechief> i just decided time was ripe to install it, and now have it setup along with 9.10 and 9.04 so i can check things.
<Dr_Willis> Yea - the 'netbook session' and 'normal gnome session' seems to work properly now. :)
<bjsnider> the gnome 3 theme mockups are cool: http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2010/02/task-pooper-could-revolutionize-gnome-desktop.ars
<Dr_Willis> I find it hard to  belive the terms 'gnome and revolutionize' can ever be used in the same sentance. :)
<Dr_Willis> but i will wait and see i guess
<Jordan_U> Dr_Willis, "Gnome revolutionizes removing features!"
<Dr_Willis> Jordan_U:  yep. I was being 'nice' :)
<Dr_Willis> Perhaps in gnome 3 we can actually set the 'text' for the Text Marquee Screen saver!
<Dr_Willis> or  The right click desktop -> customize wallpaper --> will be come 'Desktop Settings' and the tabs will include some settings you actualy DO want to change. :)
<Jordan_U> Dr_Willis, You just don't understand, you are supposed to find a screensaver theme with the exact text you want.
<Dr_Willis> But I want my Text In mandrin chinease!
<Dr_Willis>  so i use gconf-editor to edit the key /gnome/text/screesaver/verbse/settings/that/got/removed/in/the/next/update  to be Mandrin
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> but NOW its in Yiddish becuse  Yiddish is easier to understand.
<Dr_Willis> with an option for Swahili
<wirechief> gn8 bye
<bjsnider> the only acceptable screensaver is plain black
<agoole> coz_: done installing
<agoole> coz_: but the restart didn't work
<coz_> agoole,  oooo cool
<coz_> damn
<bjsnider> anything else is a power hog and heavily defeats the purpose of the thing
<agoole> coz_: so I manually selected it
<agoole> coz_: rebooting now
<coz_> ok
<ZykoticK9> bjsnider, actually "blank screen" doesn't even need to be a screen saver, think there's a power feature for that ;)
<agoole> coz_: loggin in now
<coz_> cool
<agoole> coz_: in 9.10, the screen frequency kept being set at 76 or something random, instead of the 60
<agoole> coz_: is there a quick way to look at that in lucid ?
<coz_> agoole,  ah system/preferences/disply  maybe
<agoole> coz_: should I use the hardware drivers offered to me for my nvidia card?
<coz_> agoole,  yes that would be the "safest" way
<agoole> coz_: perfect
<coz_> agoole,  open a terminal for me and type  lspci | grep -i vga
<agoole> nvidia NV18, geforce4 mx 440 AGP 8x
<coz_> agoole,  ok  and the driver version offerred in the hardware dirvers?
<agoole> theres 2
<agoole> one is activated
<coz_> agoole,  ok and did you just activate that?
<agoole> which is the nvidia Riva/ TNT/Geforce
<agoole> theres another one listed, but not activated
<coz_> agoole,   but did that one activate automatically or did you choose it?
<agoole> and its listed as nvidia version 96, [recommended]
<agoole> it was already on
<crdlb> you want 96
<coz_> agoole, mmm
<agoole> and the other was listed with it, but not activated
<crdlb> (assuming it works with lucid's kernel and X version)
<agoole> yeah, I thought so too, seem to remember the 96 from the last time maybe
<coz_> agoole,  I dont remember it automatically being chosen but heh
<agoole> ok
<agoole> well should I switch them ?
<coz_> no
<agoole> ok
<agoole> woah, 98 updates.
<coz_> I am still having that issue when editing libanmation.so and animation.xml  that the main animation plugin in compiz disappears
<agoole> woah,
<agoole> midnight
<agoole> crazy
<coz_> agoole,  well it was worth it getting that darn thing installed right ? :)
<agoole> hahaha tell me about it
<agoole> it looks good
<agoole> fresh
<agoole> clean
<agoole> love the new look
<coz_> cool
<agoole> one question though
<agoole> whats this ublog thing ?
<agoole> on the desktop ?
<agoole> can I blog to myself ?
<coz_> agoole,  kde?
<agoole> yup
<coz_> ah  I did see that once ... not sure never played with it
<agoole> I've always hated how on release day all the servers are bogged down
<agoole> glad i'm running the alpha
<Dr_Willis> agoole:  yep. I tend to update/upgrade the day befor release.. then wait a week :)
<agoole> haha, tell me about it
<Dr_Willis> Or i just wait a week befor i convert my machines over.
<agoole> they should just sequence the countries,
<agoole> to lighten the load
<Dr_Willis> Or utilize some torrent update feature. :)
<Dr_Willis> *ghasp*
<agoole> I try to, but sometimes I only have one weekend to get it all done, so I don't have a choice
<agoole> lol
<agoole> I know
<Dr_Willis> I always use the torrents on release day to Get all the iso's
<Dr_Willis> My HD's are smoking with those speeds.. fastest ive ever downloaded stuff
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, i certainly hope someone/somewhere is working on a torrent based apt feature, so not only the ISOs but the updates could be distributed
<agoole> ZykoticK9: thats a fantastic idea
<agoole> if any of you had to compare programming for ubuntu to something else, what would it be ?
<ZykoticK9> agoole, programming for linux should be very similar or the same for all distros
<Dr_Willis> There is some torrent based apt feature. but if no one uses it.. then well its not useable then
<agoole> i meant as something else, not linux related,
<agoole> would it be like making apps for the mac ?
<Dr_Willis> agoole:  Unix :)
<agoole> lol
<Dr_Willis> actually the OS-X was supposed to somehow tie into GnuStep   and how they program things.. but i dont do much programming
<agoole> also,
<agoole> I dont think my computer has EVER rebooted so fast
<agoole> this is a drastic upgrade for me
<Dr_Willis> Fast boots are good on my netbook.. but my server has 3+ week uptimes.. so fast boots are not an issue :)
<ZykoticK9> agoole, boot/reboot speeds are impressive in lucid aren't they
<Dr_Willis> but it has a grub issue.. where grub takes like 60 sec to even get to the grub menu
<Dr_Willis> But its a desktop box. so it dont matter much :)
<agoole> hahaha
<agoole> yeah, I always hated running updates
<agoole> because that stupid little yellow icon asking me to reboot
<agoole> I avoided it like death
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. Ubuntu-netbook adds an entry to GDM menus.. but the Kubuntu-Netbook package doesnt..
<Dr_Willis> so far no major issues  in these alphas - Unlike the last release :)
 * Dr_Willis phears the never ending fscks on bootups that may reappear
<agoole> now, does anyone know if samba was ever fixed ?
<Jordan_U> Dr_Willis, The unbearably slow boot menu has been fixed upstream ( the fix is available in lucid ). The problem is only with systems where the mbr is on a different drive than /boot so installing grub to the right drive / changing the boot order will also fix things.
<agoole> has anyone tried to stream over samba anything from a lucid machine yet ?
<agoole> ok logging off now
<agoole> thanks everyone for your help
<agoole> you were invaluable to my sanity
<agoole> :)
<abhra> hi.i'm using lucid.is there anyway to connect nokia5800 (s60v5) as modem to my laptop?if there is a way please let me know.thanks in advance
<abhra> please anybody know anything about this?
<Damascene> what is that abhra
<gartral> morning all.. if i were to initiate a dist upgrade form 9.10 to 10.4 with wine installed, will i run into any problems? this is a relativly new install, aside from wine and compiz
<faileas_> i'm having trouble with upstart - i'm trying to get the gogo6 client to work http://serverfault.com/questions/117584/upstart-scripts-run-a-task-after-networking-goes-up is the script i used to use, and the script i'm trying. I'm certain i need to get the start on arguement to be an event after eth0 is up
<faileas_> any ideas?
<eagles0513875> faileas_: can you explain what upstart is
<Jordan_U> !upstart | eagles0513875
<ubottu> eagles0513875: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<faileas> eagles0513875: if i need to explain, you can't help me ;p
<eagles0513875> cuz i know the sys V system
<faileas> with upstart one process can trigger another
<eagles0513875> thats why iwas asking and was wondering yesterday hehe
<faileas> the problem i'm having is, i don't know how to trigger it
<eagles0513875> faileas: ahhhh
<eagles0513875> why not look at the part before eth0 for example and see what triggers eth0 to start
<faileas> tried that
<faileas> it simply refuses to work, as opposed to giving me an error...
<faileas> (which is another story. gw6c error messages arn't documented at all it seems
<eagles0513875> faileas: syslog doesnt give you anything
<eagles0513875> as well as dmesg
<faileas> eagles0513875: basically, gw6c HAS to start after networking. the problem is i have no idea what the job name for networking is
<faileas> and if i can't get this to start, apache and friends will refuse to start if configured for ipv6
 * faileas thinks it comes down to.. there needing to be more system specific documentation >_>
<eagles0513875> let me see if i find anything on gw6c for ya
<eagles0513875> hehe and that 2
<faileas> oh
<faileas> gw6c works
<faileas> i have it set up on karmic, though not the repo version
<eagles0513875> i know but finding out what it is for ya btw
<faileas> (repo version is set up as a 'router' setup.)
<faileas> eagles0513875: its the gogo6/freenet6 tunnel client
<faileas> it starts up a tunnel to their servers
<eagles0513875> faileas: did you ask in the upstart channel
<faileas> there's an upstart channel?
<eagles0513875> ya
<eagles0513875> was just in there
<eagles0513875> hehe
<eagles0513875> jsut /j #upstart
<eagles0513875> hehe
<eagles0513875> not sure how much help you will get at this hour though
<faileas> i've been trying for DAYS
<eagles0513875> faileas: sounds like me trying to dual boot but windows not wanting to boot with grub 2
<faileas> i can wait ;p
<eagles0513875> hehe for days
<faileas> i'm not joking
<eagles0513875> i know you arent and neither am i
<faileas> if i can get it to work, i'm SO adding this to my personal wiki ;p
<eagles0513875> document it
<eagles0513875> youll do the community a big service
<faileas> eheh
<faileas> oh i do need to. there's precious little ipv6 documentation around
<faileas> of course, free6 isn't the 'best' provider, but they are the most flexible
<eagles0513875> hehe ya
<eagles0513875> ipv6 i find hinders performance on ipv4 though
<faileas> HE has not very good docs, and from what i can tell won't work behind a nat SixXs... lets see 'you need a real e mail address to sign up'  'it needs to be on the same server name' (which rules out the one i got- the mx server is gmail)'oh, your latency is more than 10 ms. sorry, you have no appropriate POPs despite making it a total pain to sign up, you can ask though'
<faileas> months later, no response
<faileas> free6 needs one account + requesting a username a password per system (for fixed ips). dynamic ips need no sign on. one config file later, it works
<faileas> eagles0513875: not really. i run teredo on windows, miredo on some linux boxen, and free6 on servers
<eagles0513875> nice
<eagles0513875> right now im stuck to where i cant boot onto my windows partitin :(
<faileas> lol
<eagles0513875> any ideas
<eagles0513875> and i need to get on windows badly
<faileas> tried #windows?
<faileas> if all else fails, windows repair install, fix grub after that
<eagles0513875> its a grub issue
<eagles0513875> tried that
<eagles0513875> its windows 7 so i have no idea how to do a repair install lol
<faileas> lol
<faileas> eagles0513875: PM?
<eagles0513875> faileas: do you know how i can down grade grub2 to grub legacy
<faileas> eagles0513875: nope
<faileas> i don't touch grub
<eagles0513875> i wonder if i were to downgrade to grub from grub2  if i coudl boot into windows
<eagles0513875> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<eagles0513875> faileas: sry to bother you again but do you know the command to find out an hdd's uuid
<faileas> er...
<faileas> not offhand no
<eagles0513875> thats ok
<Machtin> eagles0513875: did you edit the grub.cfg in the end? :)
<eagles0513875> Machtin: yes and still didnt work
<Machtin> hm :/
<eagles0513875> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<eagles0513875> Machtin: whats the command to get uuid of drives
<Machtin> eagles0513875: blkid
<Machtin> eagles0513875: needs root/sudo, if you wonder why there's no output :)
<eagles0513875> ya
<eagles0513875> im goign to try something see if its not saving my changes even with just sudo
<kyleabaker> I have a question about launchpad, I've submitted bugs and want to assign some of the bugs to myself so I can submit a patch, but I'm unsure of where to start
<ZykoticK9> kyleabaker, that might be a better question in #launchpad actually
<Machtin> eagles0513875: sorry to ask again, but what does update-grub do wrong?
<kyleabaker> ZykoticK9: ok, changing again, haha thanks
<eagles0513875> Machtin: does nothing wrong
<eagles0513875> for some reason when i boot windows 7 get black screen and then get GRUB and thats it
<ZykoticK9> kyleabaker, wait and see if someone else has a better (more informed answer) first
<Machtin> i see
<eagles0513875> yofel: has a similar setup and his boots
<eagles0513875> im starting to wonder if
<eagles0513875> its my 2 hdd setup
<Machtin> hm, shouldn't be..
<Machtin> eagles0513875: i also have windows 7 on another hdd, boots fine
<eagles0513875> Machtin: can you copy ur grub.cfg
<eagles0513875> and 2ndly are you booting to the 100mb system partition created by win7 itself
<Machtin> http://pastebin.com/45KxF9nT eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> wtf mine is exactly like that
<Machtin> shouldn't be. that's MY UUID :P get your hands off it!
 * ethana2 is installing Lucid now
<eagles0513875> Machtin: no no i mean that mine is similar to layout to urs
<eagles0513875> Machtin: you on 32bit or 64bit win 7
<Machtin> eagles0513875: was just kidding.. :)
<Machtin> 64bit
<eagles0513875> ok humm
<eagles0513875> i am as well but this makes no sense
<Machtin> to your second question: i have no clue :)
<eagles0513875> can u run apt-cache policy grub-pc please
<Machtin> oh, i have a clue: it's the big partition
<eagles0513875> yours is the big partition Machtin?
<eagles0513875> not using the 100mb system partition
<Machtin> /dev/sda3   *        3085       77825   600357082+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<eagles0513875> O_o
<eagles0513875> strange so ill try point it to my big partition
<Machtin> i wonder if i have a 100mbyte partition :o
<Machtin> hm, no. i have not.
<eagles0513875> O_o
<eagles0513875> you should
<eagles0513875> its a required system partition
<eagles0513875> wait
<eagles0513875> did you update from a previous version like vista
<eagles0513875> to 7
<eagles0513875> or clean install
<Machtin> nope.
<Machtin> clean.
<eagles0513875> can u do apt-cache policy grub-pc please tell me what version you have
<Machtin>   Installed: 1.98~20100128-1ubuntu3
<eagles0513875> ok like mine
<Machtin> would be worth trying to boot in the big partition, i'd say :)
<eagles0513875> i tried that
<eagles0513875> what chomd commands do i need to issue prior to editing grub.cfg
<Machtin> oh
<eagles0513875> ill try it again
<eagles0513875> Machtin: you said blkid to get uuid of partitions
<Machtin> yes?
<kyleabaker> anyone have any idea why my gnome session crashed on first authentication immediately after auto-login? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8893806#post8893806
<eagles0513875> strange blkid isnt doing anythign
<eagles0513875> not bringing anything up for me
<Machtin> eagles0513875: did you sudo?
<Machtin> it requires root, i wrote that :)
<eagles0513875> ahh
<eagles0513875> sry didnt see that
<Machtin> no problem :)
<Machtin> you can also ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid i think
<Machtin> that shouldn't require root
<Machtin> brb, i'll get a yoghurt
<eagles0513875> back
<eagles0513875> goign to reboot now
<eagles0513875> Machtin: that didnt do anything
<eagles0513875> :(
<Machtin> hm :/
<Machtin> would you lose anything you'd care about if you had to reinstall?
<Machtin> oh, no one should see that i'm suggesting such a thing.
<ZykoticK9> kyleabaker, do you know is it when you press the Enter key that Gnome crashes?
<eagles0513875> Machtin: yes
<eagles0513875> all my music
<eagles0513875> 80gb worth
<eagles0513875> hehe
<eagles0513875> i have space on my 2tb hdd
<kyleabaker> ZykoticK9: yes, it is
<ethana2> wait, what OS is this?
<eagles0513875> 1.4gb partition which is already formatted ntfs Machtin
<eagles0513875> ethana2: you talking to me
<Machtin> eagles0513875: i can strongly recommend to create a /home-partition :)
<ethana2> eagles0513875: ah, windows
<kyleabaker> ZykoticK9: I'm unable to get a crash log for it, but upon logging back in I am able to report 2-3 services that crash
<ethana2> I've reinstalled ubuntu over itself, losing nothing
<ZykoticK9> kyleabaker, common issue right now (but typically people encounter it at the GDM login)
<eagles0513875> ethana2: i have a 2nd partitoin on a 2nd drive for linux
<kyleabaker> ZykoticK9: like I said, i have auto-login
<kyleabaker> so the first auth is after login
<eagles0513875> whats not making sense is why its working for Machtin and not me
<ZykoticK9> kyleabaker, ya i understand that - you might want to search for GDM crashing Enter key or something.  I believe if you remove Plymouth it will correct the issue, but I just live with the initial crash each time.
<ZykoticK9> kyleabaker, actually i'm going to reboot and see if it's even still happening
<eagles0513875> anyone else with ideas
<eagles0513875> does anyone know if a newer versin of grub 2 is in the pipline for lucid
<ZykoticK9> kyleabaker, is your system fully up-to-date?  Didn't have the crash that reboot (this issue has been going for a long time)
<Machtin> http://pastebin.com/5b730sc8 <- any thoughts on why i would have to remove cryptsetup in order to remove plymouth?
<Machtin> isn't plymouth just the new usplash?
<Jordan_U> eagles0513875, Yes, 1.98 will be released some time this weekend and there will certainly be package upgrades beyond that. Why?
<eagles0513875> Jordan_U: cant dual boot with windows 7
<eagles0513875> Machtin: and yofel it works for them
<eagles0513875> Machtin: has his setup more like mine yet he doesnt have a 100mb system partition
<eagles0513875> and he has 7 on a 2nd hdd
<Jordan_U> eagles0513875, If I remember your problem correctly it doesn't sound like a grub issue as much as a windows issue
<eagles0513875> Jordan_U: what you mean
<eagles0513875> firstly should i have had windows installed prior to installing kubuntu
<Jordan_U> eagles0513875, Grub just jumps to the Windows bootloader.
<ZykoticK9> kyleabaker, a forum post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1409243
<Machtin> Jordan_U: i wonder if you're right.. as i understood, he can see something with "grub" in it when trying to boot
<Jordan_U> eagles0513875, That's the normal order but either way works.
<eagles0513875> Jordan_U: which it seems to be screwed up somewhere
<eagles0513875> Jordan_U: it used to be for vista you had to install vista first then linux
<Jordan_U> eagles0513875, No, that was just recommended so you didn't have to re-install grub afterward
<Machtin> !plymouth
<Machtin> hm. too bad.
<eagles0513875> Jordan_U: you think its a corrupt windows boot loader
<eagles0513875> Machtin: bot delay hehe
<eagles0513875> !info plymouth | Machtin
<Machtin> no, it answered instantly in query
<eagles0513875> ahh
<ubottu> Machtin: plymouth (source: plymouth): graphical boot animation and logger - main package. In component main, is standard. Version 0.8.0~-10ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 696 kB, installed size 1532 kB
<Jordan_U> eagles0513875, Yes ( or the windows bootloader not being on that partition at all )
<Machtin> but that info probably did it :)
<kyleabaker> ZykoticK9: my system is fully up-to-date with the exception of "mono-runtime" for some reason which is not updateable for me atm
<eagles0513875> :(
<Machtin> sorry to ask again, but: http://pastebin.com/5b730sc8 what's wrong here?
<ZykoticK9> kyleabaker, also a know issue "mono-runtime"
<Jordan_U> eagles0513875, Have you gotten to the point where Windows boots ( fixboot from the recovery CD or similar )?
<eagles0513875> fixboot and fix mbr it says dont exist on the media O_o
<kyleabaker> ZykoticK9: not sure why its still not working then
<eagles0513875> Jordan_U: found the command to do it hold on
<ZykoticK9> kyleabaker, if you want to get an idea of how many people / how many bugs can be submitted for the same issue - google "lucid gdm crash enter"
<kyleabaker> ZykoticK9: it happens predictably and just happened right before i entered irc
<kyleabaker> ok
<Machtin> i'm somehow unable to boot, as soon as i try to mount the decrypted /home-partition via fstab. if i don't try to mount it, it doesn't even get decrypted, though there is a line in crypttab - but i can at least boot.
<Machtin> so every time i boot, i have to luksOpen the device, then mount it, then restart kdm manually to get a proper environment
<Machtin> the point where it hangs is after i entered the passphrase. nothing happens from there on
<Machtin> i did boot with and without the splash option btw.
 * faileas does the happy fun dance of VICTORY
<kyleabaker> ZykoticK9: thing a forced reinstall of plymouth would fix this?
<kyleabaker> *think
<faileas> eagles0513875: i got it working ;p
<eagles0513875> faileas: kool kool what was wrong
<faileas> eagles0513875: someone give me the right command ;p
<ZykoticK9> kyleabaker, doubt it - i think if you remove plymouth it would fix it
<eagles0513875> faileas: repairing mbr
<eagles0513875> now time to reboot
<kyleabaker> I'll just suffer through the initial crash
<faileas> good luck
<kyleabaker> if its still there when final is released then i'll just reinstall the os
<eagles0513875> well that just screwed up everything :(
<Jordan_U> eagles0513875, What happens now?
<eagles0513875> Jordan_U: killed grub and all i have is a black screen
<eagles0513875> :(
<faileas> eagles0513875: in the end i asked on Superuser, serverfault, three irc channels... and i got the answer on a mailing list
<eagles0513875> have one last thing to try
<eagles0513875> faileas: nice
<eagles0513875> Jordan_U: goign to run startup repair now off dvd
<KnifeySpooney> Hi, how much space should I open up for the Lucid alpha3 installer on my flash drive?
<SwedeMike> around a gig, the installer doesn't really use more space than that.
 * eagles0513875 note to self try and take daily backups
<eagles0513875> Jordan_U: i just basically killed my system
<eagles0513875> reinstallation time
<eagles0513875> thank god i have another partition i can install it on
<Jordan_U> eagles0513875, That at least supports my suspicion that there is a problem with the windows bootloader. Try asking in #windows ( or I can help you get back grub fairly easily )
<eagles0513875> Jordan_U: how can i get grub back i cant even boot into kubuntu
<Jordan_U> eagles0513875, You don't have a liveCD?
<eagles0513875> a karmic one
<eagles0513875> Jordan_U: could this be an issue in regards to upgrading from lucid?
<eagles0513875> from karmic to lucid
<Jordan_U> eagles0513875, I doubt it.
<eagles0513875> Machtin: did you upgrade to lucid from karmic on ur dual boot
<Jordan_U> eagles0513875, You can follow this guide to re-install grub: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<eagles0513875> thanks im going to try a clean install of lucid i think
<eagles0513875> i havent had very good luck with upgrades
<kyleabaker> is empathy unable to list rooms for irc? i'm getting an empty list and unsure how to make it update
<eagles0513875> Jordan_U: thanks for the link to that site btw :)
<mikedep333> hey, I posted my reactions to Alpha 3
<mikedep333> http://mikedepaulo.blogspot.com/
<mikedep333> overall I like it. many good usability and power user improvements. a moderate amount of bugs. However, the removal of so many gnome games by default I disagree with.
<eagles0513875> mikedep333: they are probably in the repositories
<mikedep333> eagles0513875, I'm sure. I bet they are in main
<eagles0513875> they probably removed them so that other probably more useful programs can go on the live cd
<mikedep333> eagles0513875, good point
<faileas> mikedep333: blah. anything other than minesweeper and solitare is un-nessary ;p
<eagles0513875> lol faileas
<mikedep333> lol, let me see if it includes them
<eagles0513875> faileas: lol i am having fun reinstalling grub lol fixing mbr for windows messed up grub so cant boot to anything woohoo :p
<mikedep333> eagles0513875, I'm very familiar with doing that with Grub 1
<eagles0513875> mikedep333: im on 2 but having issues booting onto my windows 7 partition
<eagles0513875> i have a 500gb hdd with win 7
<mikedep333> ok, it does include mines and aislerot solitaire
<eagles0513875> then 2tb hdd 500gb for kubuntu 1.4tb for freespace formatted ntfs and 16gb swap
<mikedep333> eagles0513875, you installed grub 2 but now you can't chainload windos 7?
<eagles0513875> mikedep333: what exactly is chain loading
<mikedep333> eagles0513875, btw, are you an Philadelphia eagles fan? I'm from the Philly area and at Penn State now
<eagles0513875> no
<mikedep333> eagles0513875, it's where one boatloader goes to another
<eagles0513875> let me get grub reinstalled
<eagles0513875> i think mikedep333 the win boot ldr is messed up somehow
<eagles0513875> not sure if it is due to upgrading from karmic to lucid or something else
<mikedep333> eg, the grub boatloader loads the windows bootloader
<eagles0513875> give me a few to get grub reinstalled
<mikedep333> eagles0513875, ok, just remember that what you want to do is "chainload" the windows partition. you don't need to specifically specity vista/win7 bootmgr, just point it to the partition
<Damascene> eagles0513875, you might try to use the windows 7 repair disk then reinstall grub
<eagles0513875> Damascene: i did i ran fixmbr and fudged everythign up
<mikedep333> eagles0513875, also, it can be difficult to point to the correct partition if grub sees your hard drives differently than linux. this can happen if you have multiple storage controllers (eg, a regular integrated one and raid controller)
<mikedep333> *and a raid controller
<eagles0513875> mikedep333: i run sudo update-grub and it set it up accordingly using the 100mb system partition that windows created
<Damascene> I think windows 7 loader needs more than fixmbr eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> Damascene: fixboot then
<Damascene> eagles0513875, do you have windows 7 dvd?
<eagles0513875> Damascene: yes
<mikedep333> my windows 7 doesn't have any special system partition
<mikedep333> eagles0513875, you aren't on a mac, are you?
<eagles0513875> mikedep333: did you upgrade your machine?
<eagles0513875> mikedep333: this laptop yes
<eagles0513875> desktop no
<eagles0513875> and laptop yes is dual booting with win 7 using boot camp but that isnt the machine in question
<eagles0513875> Damascene: should i boot onto the dvd
<mikedep333> eagles0513875, there is a boot dvd or whatever you can try
<mikedep333> I forget what its called
<mikedep333> let me look
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> let me in the mean time fix grub
<mikedep333> it will chainload any partition
<eagles0513875> what other options are there for chainload just +1
<Damascene> http://pcsupport.about.com/od/toolsofthetrade/ss/windows-7-startup-repair.htm eagles0513875
<Damascene> if the windows loader is broken grub can not help you on that as far as I know
<eagles0513875> Damascene: i ran the startup repair utility and it doesnt find any startup errors
<mikedep333> here we are:
<mikedep333> http://sourceforge.net/projects/btmgr/
<Damascene> once after I installed fedora and deleted a partition from the end of the disk, windows 7 failed to boot and I've to reinstall it
<Damascene> Damascene, try supergrub cd
<Damascene> eagles0513875,
<eagles0513875> Damascene: im following http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide to fix grub
<Damascene> grub can load linux , right?
<mikedep333> Damascene, yes, that is its primary purpose
<Damascene> or it's not working at all?
<Damascene> I mean on his machine
<mikedep333> oh, my bad
<Damascene> no my words wasn't accurate
<eagles0513875> Damascene: right now after trying to fix mbr not at all but prior linux booting was fine
<eagles0513875> startup repair is useless
<Damascene> so that was not a grub problem till you made it its :)
<mikedep333> brb
<Damascene> eagles0513875, can you ask support from m$
<eagles0513875> no
<Damascene> I think it's their problem.
<eagles0513875> ya
<eagles0513875> i just need to get on kubuntu long enough to backup my pgp key
<eagles0513875> and then if need be ill reformat
<Damascene> eagles0513875, did you try autosupergrub?
<eagles0513875> no i havent
<mikedep333> eagles0513875, I highly recommend you try smart bootr manager
<faileas> eagles0513875: does windows work, at least. now? ;p
<eagles0513875> faileas: no
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> not even linux atm
<eagles0513875> mikedep333: then how do i run it
<mikedep333> you boot its cd
<Damascene> http://www.supergrubdisk.org/wiki/AutoSuperGrubDisk might help
<mikedep333> Damascene, oh, I forgot about that one
<faileas> eagles0513875: livecd time!
<eagles0513875> ya already ahead of u on that one hehe
<eagles0513875> brb need to get on windows partition to use unetbootin
<faileas> unetbootin works in linux  >_>
<eagles0513875> im on osx btw
<eagles0513875> actually
<faileas> oh
<faileas> my bad
<eagles0513875> i wonder if they have a mac port for it
<edakiri> Is there an Alpha3 DVD? or only daily DVDs?
<TLF> hello
<mikedep333> edakiri, I think they discontinued the daily/alpha DVDs
<mikedep333> edakiri, the latest ones are from january
<TLF> If I upgrade from 9.10 to alpha 10.04 3 through update-manager -d what will happen to the repos I added with add-apt-repository?
<TLF> will autmatically updated to 10.04 repos? or will stay 9.10??
<mikedep333> TLF, I am pretty sure they will no longer work
<mikedep333> TLF, or stay at the 9.10 versions
<TLF> mikedep333: so, what will happend with main sources.list, too?
<TLF> won't change?
<mikedep333> I think the main sources.list will only have the official ubuntu repos updated
<mikedep333> but I'm not 100% sure
<TLF> ok
<TLF> thank you
<mikedep333> np
<eagles0513875> hey guys
<eagles0513875> question super grub is that for the original grub or will it install grub 2
<mikedep333> eagles0513875, not sure
<mikedep333> I was thinking that myself
<mikedep333> I think a chainloader will help you boot windows though
<eagles0513875> can always update once i at least have a working boot ldr
<eagles0513875> mikedep333: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/forum/index.php?topic=438.0
<mikedep333> eagles0513875, great
<TLF> it's possible to get a document with the changes update-manager will do??
<mikedep333> make sure you get the "super grub2 disk"
<TLF> a .txt or so
<mikedep333> TLF: this has some info
<mikedep333> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<mikedep333> "Using packages from repositories not controlled by Ubuntu is not recommended as it can be a security risk and may break or complicate your upgrade. If you have used EasyUbuntu or Automatix (neither of which is recommended nor supported), you may have problems upgrading to a newer version and may require a fresh install. If you have installed software from other sources, the upgrade may go more smoothly if you remove this soft
<mikedep333> ware before attempting the upgrade."
<mikedep333> TLF, sorry, it sounds like it isn't very friendly to your needs
<mikedep333> TLF, just making sure, you realize that this is an alpha version and that it is so buggy that you only want to use it on a test machine, right?
<TLF> yeah
<mikedep333> ok
<eagles0513875> mikedep333: all i need to do is boot of the usb now?
<mikedep333> eagles0513875, I was presuming you were going to boot off of a CD
<mikedep333> if they officialy support/recommend using a USB, that's fine too
<eagles0513875> mikedep333: going to try super grub instead
<mikedep333> ok
<eagles0513875> i created a usb using the super grub iso
<mikedep333> ok
<eagles0513875> ffs :(
<eagles0513875> that didnt get setup right lol
<mikedep333> eagles0513875, just use the CD
<eagles0513875> mikedep333: how big is the iso for the cd
<eagles0513875> all mine downloaded was 1.2 mb
<mikedep333> that is correct
<mikedep333> simple boot utilities can be quite small
<mikedep333> they're typically written in assembly
<mikedep333> and feature little graphics
<eagles0513875> humm :(
<eagles0513875> seems to be hanging at least trying to repair win mbr :(
<eagles0513875> get an error 15 when trying to repair grub :(
<eagles0513875> mikedep333: what option do i choose
<tinchen> hi, I'm trying to test the lucid alpha3 installer cd(64bit) but I only get a black screen on X. The old system on this computer was also an kubuntu unstable (lucid) but it was working (with radeon RV280 and open source driver)
<tinchen> There is no problem in the xorg log file
<tinchen> I can switch between the blank X und the tty sessions
<ZykoticK9> tinchen, try adding "nomodeset" to your grub options - see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/quick-fixes for details
<ikonia> eagles0513875: fix the windows boot loader first get that booting
<ikonia> eagles0513875: get a known "sane" system - then deal with grub
<mikedep333> eagles0513875, I'm thinking there would be a solution to just boot windows from the cd
<eagles0513875> ikonia: i am trying with supergrub on a bootable usb
<ikonia> eagles0513875: why ?
<mikedep333> let me try it in a virtual machine
<ikonia> eagles0513875: super grub is not the ubuntu grub build
<eagles0513875> ikonia: it also fixes windows mbr btw
<ikonia> no - the windows DVD fixes that
<mikedep333> eagles0513875, run detect any os
<eagles0513875> well it hasnt for me
<ikonia> eagles0513875: use the correct tols for the job
<eagles0513875> i have been
<ikonia> eagles0513875: so if the windows DVD can't fix the MBR - does that not tell you there is something more wrong than the mbr ?
<eagles0513875> what else would be wrong its nto booting
<ikonia> eagles0513875: get windows booting first (the guys in ##windows can help) then work on the secondary OS which is Linux and the overall bootloader which is gru
<ikonia> grub2 even
<mikedep333> eagles0513875, did you select "run detect any os" from the super grub2 disk menu?
<ikonia> this is no longer a Lucid issue, so maybe best to take it to the right channel
<eagles0513875> mikedep333: seems like i am on grub 1 menu :(
<eagles0513875> ok ikonia
<eagles0513875> mikedep333: kubuntu offtopic
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> that is not a support channel
<mikedep333> eagles0513875, what?
<eagles0513875> mikedep333: right now tbh im not really worried about linux install im more worried about windows. im asking in the windows channel
<mikedep333> eagles0513875, just try the super grub 2 disk with "detect any os", there may be a similar option with the grub 1 disk
<tinchen> ZykoticK9: Didn't helped, anyway, the system do not freeze, only X stays blank.
<ZykoticK9> tinchen, sorry man no other suggestion -- the black X screen, thought it was worth a shot...  good luck man
<kyleabaker> is empathy unable to list rooms for irc? i'm getting an empty list and unsure how to make it update
<mikedep333> eagles0513875, do you want to justy abandon linux and try to run windows?
<mikedep333> *run windows only
<ikonia> guys - this is not a lucid issue
<tinchen> ZykoticK9: Is there a way to run the installer without X?
<tinchen> (without using the alternative CD)
<ZykoticK9> tinchen, just the alt-cd i think
<mikedep333> eagles0513875, you should be able to just select "win!!" on the super grub 1 disk menu
<ikonia> mikedep333: please stop, this is nothing to do with lucid
<tinchen> Hmmm, seems a problem with the xserver
<tinchen> Any ideas why X stays black? (No system freeze, no error message, installprocess is running, nomodeset doesn't helped)
<Damascene> tinchen, there is a known problem with x but going to tty then to x again fixes it
<tinchen> Damascene: Not for me
<Damascene> you have just installed the Alpha 3, right?
<tinchen> Damascene: I try to install from cd
<Damascene> try to go to init 3 and then startx or something
<tinchen> Damascene: X is already running
<Damascene> kill it
<tinchen> From pstree, there is a Xorg process but not from ps *narf*
<tinchen> Damascene: killall -KILL Xorg freezes my system :)
<Damascene> what is your display card?
<tinchen> Damascene: Radeon RV280
<Damascene> do you have internet connection on that system? can you update?
<tinchen> Damascene: On the other hdd there is a kubuntu installaton which is using lucid and this works
<tinchen> Damascene: Should be
<Damascene> try updating
<tinchen> Damascene: ifconfig tells so
<tinchen> Damascene: How to update the install cd? dselect or aptitude?
<Damascene> do you want to update the live cd or the system installed on your machine?
<tinchen> Damascene: I want a fresh "clean" install from the cd to a fresh clean hard drive.
<Damascene> and the live cd doesn't work for you, right?
<tinchen> Damascene: Yes
<Damascene> then you should try to update the live cd in the normal way. that worked for me with fedora once
<Damascene> anaconda was broken then
<tinchen> Damascene: so it sounds more easy to use the alternative cd and instal from that one
<tinchen> And update afterwards the installed system
<Damascene> that if updating the live cd didn't work
<tinchen> Damascene: Hehe, I now choose the option "Starting live without instal" and I get a working X session.
<Damascene> good
<tinchen> only my mouse isn't working
<tinchen> trying again with ps/2 mouse and not the cable less one
<Damascene> don't forget to check your system with system testing and upload the report
<tinchen> Damascene: It may be that the problem is a xorg.conf.failsafe which is in /etc/X11 if you use "Install from CD"
<tinchen> Damascene: What system settings do you mean?
<Damascene> in the system menu there is a program that do system testing
<tinchen> Damascene: After install or on the live cd? Or better can you tell me the executable name?
<Damascene> check-box or something
<Damascene> doesn't matter when
<Damascene> checkbox-gtk
<tinchen> Damascene: seems not in the live system
<Damascene> you know the Tab trick. try chkbox or what ever it's
<apparle> I have grub2.. in 9.10. Now I want to try 10.04, how to boot fromt the OS
<apparle> ISO
<Damascene> np any way. you can do it when ever you want
<tinchen> Damascene: The tab works only, if the application is installed :)
<Damascene> I think it was installed with live I tried
<Damascene> don't make that your problem and proceed what you was doing :)
<tinchen> :D
<Damascene> apparle, I wish I know how. that would helped me alot
<apparle> Damascene: GRUB2 has the capability to boot from ISOs but needs some config
<Damascene> I'll try that some day
<Dr_Willis> grub2 iso boot is handy
<apparle> Dr_Willis: any howto for it?
<Dr_Willis> tons of them online
<Dr_Willis> delicious.com/dr_willis   - i got some bookmarned
<Dr_Willis> install grub2 on flash, make grub.cfg    boot! :)
<apparle> Dr_Willis: I don't want it on flash I wanna boot from my main disk
<Dr_Willis> thats doable also
<Dr_Willis> i put the isos in my /boot/ partion for a ergancy rescue option
<Dr_Willis> made a custome item in /etc/grub.d/????? somthing to ad thm to the end
<Damascene> I think he want to boot from iso file by changing grub.cfg entries
<Dr_Willis> thats doable.. but you need to know wha tto add
<Dr_Willis> i made seperate3 entries for several diffrent iso files
<apparle> Dr_Willis: But I heard, grub only the kernel in the ISO and does not boot the actual ISO as it would have booted from a CD drive?.. is it so
<apparle> Dr_Willis: But I heard, grub calls only the kernel......................................
<Dr_Willis> grubg2 has features to 'mount' an iso file and access files on it via a loopback feature
<Dr_Willis> GRUB2   not grub :)
<Dr_Willis> grub 1 Cant do it.
<Dr_Willis> Grub2 CAN if the disrto supports the right options
<rww> I'm booted off a USB stick that's doing this right now, actually :)
<rww> I can throw the relevant /boot/grub/grub.cfg stuff in a pastebin if someone needs it...
<Dr_Willis> i made a usb stick that has 4 differnt ubuntu variants and other distros
<Dr_Willis> http://delicious.com/dr_willis   - i got tthe info i used bookmarked
<Dr_Willis> such a handy site
<apparle> Dr_Willis: will the first entry http://www.panticz.de/MultiBootUSB work?
<Dr_Willis> it should
<Dr_Willis> the imporntant line is
<Dr_Willis> inux (loop)/casper/vmlinuz boot=casper iso-scan/filename=/boot/iso/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.is
<Dr_Willis> that STUPIDLY named iso-scan/filename  - is a kernel option  that ubuntu supports
 * Dr_Willis wonders who decided a boot optopon needs a / in its name :)
<Dr_Willis> unless theres other iso-scan/XXXXXX arguments as well
<Dr_Willis> that URL is basically the guide i followed.. then tweaked
<apparle> Dr_Willis: I'd love to see GRUB to come up with booting ISOs such that the boot record of CD image is used instead of calling the kernels
<apparle> Dr_Willis: but I didn't find your link
<Dr_Willis> i got lots of them at mu delicious.com listing under grub2
<apparle> Dr_Willis: too many.....to search through
<Dr_Willis> i only got a few on dr_willis/grub2   :)
<ikt> ubuntu one music store not working yet?
<Dr_Willis> no idea
<Dr_Willis>  I never play on ever buying music anyway :)
<ikt> y?
<Dr_Willis> why do i care about music at all>
<ikt> oh you're one of those ppl :P
<Dr_Willis> Now if it had a ANIME store....
<Dr_Willis> Its just noise..  and theres tons of free internet radio station
<ikt> "what kinda music you into?" "oh I just listen to whatevers on the radio" "ugh"
<Dr_Willis> actually i rarely listen to anything
<Dr_Willis> its just background noise  most of the time
<ikt> I'm listening to music 24x7
<ikt> even when I sleep O.O
<Dr_Willis> its just background noise  then
<ikt> important background noise though
<ikt> I couldn't go to sleep listening to thrash
<apparle> Dr_Willis: do you have any idea on booting similarly other distros like opensuse, fedora?
<Dr_Willis> apparle:  that 'special option' is differnt for each disrto. and they have to supportthe fe3ature
<Dr_Willis> apparle:  not all do. but many are starting to
<apparle> Dr_Willis: what about fedora and opensuse?
<Dr_Willis> thats why i said its a silly named option. The disrto makers should get organized and come up with a standard variable name for the option
<Dr_Willis> apparle:  read their docs/forums
<apparle> Dr_Willis: :)
<Dr_Willis> or google to see if they got the option
<Dr_Willis> xpud works, tcl does. as do other disrtos ive tried.  but not tried those
<apparle> Dr_Willis: Do you know about geexbox
<Dr_Willis> ive used it  - the next release isw very impressive
<apparle> Dr_Willis: Ya.... but I don't have a CD drive. I want to try it..........how to
<apparle> Dr_Willis: do you mind if we continue over private msg
<Dr_Willis> check its forums.docs,guides - you can do a flash setup with it.
<Dr_Willis> thts how i did it
<apparle> Dr_Willis: I am able to do everything to the old version....I want to try the alpha.......no docs, files etc on it
<Dr_Willis> it worked with unetbootin, or that 'linuxloader' or linuxlive tool in windows thats like unetbootin
<Dr_Willis> thats how i made a usb flash of it
<apparle> Dr_Willis: you made the 2.0 alpha on USB drive?
<Dr_Willis> yes
<apparle> I am just unable to do it...... can you make me an img for that plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<apparle> Dr_Willis: I just endup at busybox
<Dr_Willis>  i used the  tool at  www.linuxliveusb.com  to make it
<Dr_Willis> one of the WORSE  GUI's on a program ive ever seen. but it works
<apparle> Dr_Willis: did you have any success with unetbootin
<apparle> Dr_Willis: 65% download on lucid done.... will be trying it soon
<Dr_Willis> i recall unetbootin working for geexbox in the past. but i also recall Geexbox being VERY picky about its options at boot. So i may have tweaked the syslinux.cfg file a but
<Dr_Willis> it uses UUID#'s so that can be an annoyance at times
<tgpraveen12> Dr_Willis: apparle doesnt ubuntu have a built in prog to make live usbs
<Dr_Willis> tgpraveen12:  that works for UBUNTU  and its relatives only - from what ive see
<tgpraveen12> startup disk creator
<tgpraveen12> hmm r u sure? it seems to take any iso file as input
<apparle> tgpraveen12: I know and have used it earlier..... I was discussing booting an ISO from HDD itself and then discussion drifted off
<Dr_Willis> taking an ISO file as input and actually making a  bootable usb fash  - are NOT the same thing
<tgpraveen12> i knw. hmm maybe u r right
<Dr_Willis> give it a windows iso file and see what it does. :) or other disrtos.
<apparle> Dr_Willis: you are saying tis picky coz of UUIDs.... so isn't it good to use UUIDs?
<Dr_Willis> the  tool at  www.linuxliveusb.com   is a little  smarter then Unbetbootin in ways. but its windows only.
<tinchen> damn ... now i'm running in bug #528034
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 528034 in ubiquity "Ubiquity crash on Lucid alpha 3 20100225 Kubuntu" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/528034
<tgpraveen12> Damascene: hey i still am having probs of empathy not having accounts when i start up my pc
<tgpraveen12> and then i close and start empathy 2-3 times and it is ok. is ur problem completely solved?
<Damascene> tgpraveen12, I still have it sometime times but I don't use empathy very much
<melissawm> hi people. i'm looking for help installing lucid. i've downloaded the current images - both live cd (amd64) and alternate cd (amd64) - and both of them fail when trying to install them from a usb stick.
<melissawm> i've tried creating the usb stick via unetbootin and usb-creator, both fail
<melissawm> for the live cd, it gets stuck in the logo screen and never proceeds; the alternate cd fails during installation - after disk partitioning and during "select and install software" iirc, with an error "can't read files from the cd"
<melissawm> checking the image for errors yields "can't read files from the cd" error again (since the image is in a usb stick...)
<melissawm> can anyone help me?
<penguin42> I think we had someone here last night with a similar problem
<melissawm> it was me i think :)
<penguin42> oh, that's not a pattern then!
<melissawm> nobody answered so i don't know if anyone can help me
<melissawm> i'm willing to burn a cd to check if it would be any different from the cd, but can anyone give me a reason why that would be the case?
<kklimonda> melissawm: an alpha3 live cd worked just fine here
<kklimonda> melissawm: what graphic card do you have? maybe you have to disable kms or something similar to get it working
<melissawm> nvidia GeForce 7150M / nForce 630M
<melissawm> kklimonda: but even the alternate cd fails
<melissawm> i've tried looking in launchpad but there's no bug report for this... is it a usb installation problem perhaps?
<kklimonda> you can try burning a cd but it doesn't sound like the usb issue. have you checked if the hash of downloaded images is correct?
<melissawm> i've been doing it via zsync
<melissawm> (it's been 2 weeks, and i've tried every 2-3 days, always with the same result)
<kklimonda> melissawm: you should try burning a cd then - I have no other good suggestions right now :)
<melissawm> ok thanks :)
<wirechief> melissawm you said 10.4 alpha 3 fails, if you burn a cd then you can do a media check, that will give you confidence that your filesystems are ok.
<wirechief> liveusb is great but not so great when things dont work and you need to verify the contents of the stick.
<melissawm> wirechief: thanks. i'll do that... probably with the alternate cd so i don't have the plymouth problem (apparently that would be an issue too since the live cd doesn't even start)
<wirechief> right well many users are having issues and need to use nomodeset in the boot options otherwise get a black screen
<melissawm> ok
<melissawm> thanks :)
<wirechief> i had that plus I needed to disable ipv6, otherwise my boot took minutes
<wirechief> now it boots very fast and faster than karmic
<wirechief> i used zsync too.
<Zorael> Should it be possible to connect to a VPN with the knetworkmanager in 4.4? I get an entry in the context menu, but clicking it doesn't seem to do anything.
<melissawm> good to know! i'm using a usb stick because i'm trying to take part in the proprietary drivers testing for X, but so far no luck installing lucid :(
<wirechief> ah, ok. i avoid the proprietary, too many headaches in the past.
<melissawm> since i'll have to install lucid from scratch every week i would like to save cds ;) but if i have to, that's ok
<penguin42> melissawm: cd-rw!
<melissawm> penguin42: that's true, i hadn't thought of that. haven't used those in a few years. how many times can you re-burn them?
<wirechief> yes thats understandable. ive used cdrw's but am not able to use them on anything other than the computer i burn them on.
<wirechief> i must be missing a step to finalize or something.
<melissawm> there used to be a step to "close" the burning of a cd a few years ago. is that still something you should do? (lol i'm old)
<penguin42> melissawm: I don't know, I'd expect at least say 10
<melissawm> penguin42: ok that's good!
<wirechief> i guess thats why i prefer to just use cds..
<smf> lucid comes with hdparm v9.15. in 9.17 support was added for TRIM command in SSD. latest version is 9.27. can you put new hdparm in repo?
<penguin42> smf: It might be a bit late to ask, but I think you file a bug against the hdparm package asking for it
<penguin42> although for ssd performance seems like  a good reason
<zonyl> Hi All.  I am unable to get firefox to recognize the java plugin.  I apparently have openjdk installed though.  Is there a package I am missing/
<penguin42> zonyl: Try icedtea6-plugin
<smf> will ubuntu ever have java installed by default?
<smf> java seems be first class citizen on mac, not on linux and windows
<IdleOne> probably never
<smf> and on linux its been much non-free java and stuff, that they worked to free up
<faileas> well, java *is* open sourced now, right?
<smf> kinda
<smf> i think like 99%
<smf> but linux has failed to adopt Java, which has lead to .NET becoming more popular lately
<zonyl> penguin42: ! Thanks !
<zonyl> smf: hate to say it but I am using mono more and more nowadays.  :(
<smf> oh
<zonyl> I have been working on a new home automation software to replace "Misterhouse" that is completely in C#/mono.
<smf> oh cool
<smf> i hope you gonna open source it
<ikt> anyone else have plymouth freeze on bootup unless they press a key?
<zonyl> smf: Yep.  Hopefully this summer I will have enough to support a release.
<ikt> if only there was an apport hook for plymouth
<faileas> what is plymouth supposed to do anyway?
<faileas> other than fail.. apparently gracefully...
<smf> look pretty?
<melodie_> hello !
<melodie_> how do you do ?
<faileas> smf: it dosen't do anything on the server nightly i downloaded ;p
<melodie_> I have a alpha3 lucid of 2 days ago : 26th, running fine in virtualbox, and would like to boot it from usb. It boots allright but then it doesn't find the squashfs file because it's looking for /dev/sr0 : the cdrom drive. Question : are there any hdmedia images for boot on iso image somewhere ?
<smf> faileas, well plymouth not so interesting on servers, more interesting on desktop
<actionParsnip> yo yo yo
<actionParsnip> with the new layout of Ubuntu is BUM still effective or is it now none effective?
<smf> huh?
<actionParsnip> does bum still work?
<actionParsnip> !info bum
<ubottu> bum (source: bum): graphical runlevel editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.2-1 (lucid), package size 83 kB, installed size 520 kB
<zonyl> actionParsnip: Just tried it and it appears sketchy.
<smf> no idea
<penguin42> I wouldn't be surprised if it didn't work for things that were now upstarted
<zonyl> Almost 50% of the items in there are "?" status.
<actionParsnip> thats why i asked, i know the startup process has been tweaked and wondered if bum was updated to reflect
<joaopinto> the last time I have checked there was no gui upstart-aware
<joaopinto> that as been a complain from some users
<zonyl> Im still a little shakey when it comes time to modify things that boot and runlevels.   i used to have a pretty tricked out boot runlevels on my latop (fast boot, low power, full, etc)  I get a bit lost in the upstart / dbus world now.
<faileas> upstart is easy once you get the hang of it
<LADmaticCA> i've been getting random pidgin logouts. anyone else?
<cjohnston> After installing the updates this morning, I am no longer able to login to my computer.. I get the login screen, select my user, type my password and then go to login.. then my screen goes blank, and i get back to the login window.. Any ideas?
<LADmaticCA> cjohnston, I read something about that. Do you have plymouth installed?
<cjohnston> LADmaticCA: probably..
<cjohnston> is that the new version of the plymouth bug?
<LADmaticCA> cjohnston, you may have to remove it. Seems a lot of login problems are plymouth related
<cjohnston> ok..
<cjohnston> ill give that a try.. bbiab
<cjohnston> LADmaticCA: I removed the plymouth package and no luck.. is there anything else that needs to be removed with the plymouth package? I did see something about it complaining about not being able to start plymouth something while it was still booting
<melodie_> !info hdmedia
<melodie_> :p
<ubottu> Package hdmedia does not exist in lucid
<melodie_> hi again all. anyone heard about some hdmedia images for Lucid ?
<LADmaticCA> cjohnston, plymouth should have been enough. Hmm. Maybe I can find that thread with the similar issue
<melodie_> I can't get the distro to boot in usb key thought it starts. Just hangs looking for his squashs file in the wrong place
<mauri> i serachinf for a tool  for modify pdf document....im using pdfedit but it has same problems
<melodie_> I've tried several ways to make a usb boot since a pair of days, only grub is ok for me, but there may be something missing in the initrd, or a cheatcode I don't know of ?
<cjohnston> LADmaticCA: im looking around too.. thanks
<melodie_> mauri, there is a plugin in Openoffice for that
<mauri> melodie_: yes but it not working well
<mauri> melodie_: tnk
<melodie_> you must open the pdf file with draw module (you tried that ?)
<mauri> melodie_: of course
<LADmaticCA> cjohnston, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1416744
<melodie_> did you try pdfedit as well ?
<LADmaticCA> cjohnston, no solutions though
<cjohnston> ty LADmaticCA .. looking
<melodie_> who here knows how to boot with usb key please ?
<melodie_> what cheatcode is available ?
<melodie_> mauri, ? pdfedit
<mauri> melodie_: ok tnk
<melodie_> welcome
<melodie_> hi again... just incase, someone here has booted a lucid with a pendrive ?
<melodie_> or flashdrive ?
<wirechief> what are you using to make the pendrive melodiie
<wirechief> what are you using to make the pendrive melodie_
<wirechief> which release
<melodie_> alpha3 wirechief (of 26th)
<wirechief> ah, ok. you dont have anything earlier to make it with then i guess
<melodie_> I did a try to boot it with qemu, grub starts ok then initrd but hangs at squashf : seeking for a cdrom drive. :/
<melodie_> no earlier version : why that ?
<wirechief> whats it doing dropping you into initramfs ?
<melodie_> seek for /dev/sr0 drops me to initramfs
<wirechief> ok. jeeze they keep letting that bug back in with each release.
<melodie_> I tried to pass a cheatcode such as "fromusb" but no more result
<melodie_> that's a known bug ? :o
<wirechief> well, since about 9.04 the early adopters have had issue with making a usb stick then right about the final it is magically fixed
<wirechief> i have heard people suggest using unetbooten but i dont know, i might try it myself although i have 10.4 installed.
<cjohnston> LADmaticCA: there is also an error with ureadahead when booting.. would that cause the issue?
<melodie_> I will not do tests by burning cd's : no way ! not ecological and costs money. as long as it's not possible to boot from a usb key I'll continue testing very lightly (not deeply as in a hdd install would allow) in Virtualbox
<wirechief> melodie unetbooten is used to create usb sticks
<melodie_> wirechief, do you know where the bug is reported ? any way to get the link here from the bot ?
<melodie_> wirechief, I tried it once and it created weird entries in my menu.lst and spread dozens of unwanted files under / : so never again !   :|
<wirechief> not sure now,, i was reporting my issues when 9.04 and 9.10 came around but you might try googleing.
<wirechief> what did you try once ?
<melodie_> well no... I won't take time now
<melodie_> unetbootin
<wirechief> ok.
<melodie_> many people report it works fine but I had a bad experience with it
<melodie_> else, I despise grub 2.
<wirechief> well look for a bug report with google if not then maybe file one yourself so others will see and perhaps they will address it
<melodie_> I don't like this tool very complicated to deal with and it doesn't offer a nice look
<melodie_> wirechief, maybe later, if I find courage for this. (and ideas to make a good one, so that it be most useful)
<wirechief> ubuntu-bug usb-creator unless they decided to call it something else
<melodie_> grub 2 : I mostly multiboot, and having a white on black start doesn't please me very much, particularly when bringing a machine with Ubuntu for someone else. So I installed the old grub
<melodie_> ubuntu-bug usb-creator ?
<wirechief> well grub 2 is going to be with us for a long time im afraid.
<melodie_> I installed the legacy from the other distro... and suppressed grub 2
<wirechief> i use a debian lenny for my main distro but test ubuntu and my developer chose to use it so i know its long term
<melodie_> when we will have a handy full featured tool to tweak it it will be ok.
<melodie_> the actual tool that's used for that is not full featured as the website states
<melodie_> startupmanager ?
<wirechief> i dont know i suspect this removal of hal might have something to do with the usb-creator not working yet, time will tell, i am sure they will have it ready for the final .
<melodie_> usb-creator doesn't work in Archlinux either I didn't use this method at last
<melodie_> what I did:
<melodie_> a small partition for grub
<melodie_> installed grub on the mbr of the usb key
<melodie_> created an extended partition just after
<melodie_> inside one partition for Ubuntu (on fat32)
<melodie_> copied all the necessary files from within the iso with mc
<melodie_> created a small menu.lst
<melodie_> well I don't have a device.map : does that bother ?
<penguin42> melodie_: On System->Administruction menu is a 'startup disk creator' why not use that?
<melodie_> penguin42, I don't have Ubuntu installed in my machines
<penguin42> ah
<melodie_> I thought I would install it from a usb key
<melodie_> :)
<wirechief> melodie_:  they made those usb-creators for ubuntu use only, the config file is different for ubuntu
<wirechief> my developer tried to make a script that would do the trick but it never worked for me
<melodie_> wirechief, it's packaged for Archlinux : in order to create a Ubuntu usb with a ubuntu iso and a usb key
<melodie_> from any distro you could do it, if it worked
<wirechief> only when i used ubuntu's menu as penguin42 said did it work
<melodie_> your developer may want to look at the script that is started with this menu ?
<melodie_> you'll find the desktop file under /usr/share/applications then you can know what is the binary or the script that it starts and from there what package it belongs to
<wirechief> i am sure he has, i havent tried anything other than just use ubuntu to make the sticks and then they worked except as i mentioned with the early releases they were missing things.
<melodie_> wirechief, you know that to start from an iso image what is necessary is the 2 hdmedia meant for : vmlinuz and initrd : you are ok with that ?
<wirechief> my problem is i have about 15 sticks and i dont want to mess any of them up, (needs more sticks)     .....yes im am but there is something with the config file telling where to look for things that you need.
<melodie_> yes but I'm not keen enough to modify an initrd
<wirechief> that info is on the pendrive webpage.
<melodie_> pendrivelinux ?
<wirechief> that might be the name, they started the whole idea of doing it and give lots of pointers if it doesnt work and that was one, the config file issue.
<melodie_> http://www.pendrivelinux.com
<wirechief> for me it doesnt make sense to make usb sticks from the current distro, a way should be left for an older release to make them too, so users can use usb sticks to boot and install the new version, but i havent tested 9.10 with 10.4 iso yet, maybe it works
<wirechief> melodie_: that looks like the web site.
<wirechief> melodie_: note all the different distros, each having their own way to use the files on the stick, thats what im talking about.
<melodie_> wirechief, yes
<melodie_> it depends on how the initrd is constructed
<wirechief> its really silly they didnt come out with a standard way to do it and have everyone conform to that.
<melodie_> :p
<melodie_> +1
<wirechief> someone here in ubuntu was working to make that possible not sure if he was successfull.
<melodie_> ok thanks wirechief ! I have to go now. see you !
<wirechief> k
<melodie_> :)
<wirechief> have fun good luck with your usb sticks
<melodie_> sure, thanks
 * PascalFr_parti est parti: Parti pour l'instant.
<duffydack> its asking for my password to unlock keyring everytime i bootup and wireless tries to connect...i could set a blank password in karmic, its not asking me in lucid, how can i turn if off, its a nag
<joaopinto> duffydack, it will not ask you for the password if you set it the same as your login
<duffydack> joaopinto, its not asking me to set one, its asking for it..
<duffydack> which is my login (im autologging in)
<ikt> duffydack: this isn't gonna help but wicd fixes that issue >.>
<ikt> honestly should probably report a bug though
<ikt> something wrong with network manager to be this annoying
<duffydack> its ok, i deleted somethnig from passwords and encryption keys app..
<ikt> where?
<ikt> duffydack: which part? and does it remove network manager from asking for a password every login?
<duffydack> ikt, in accessories, the password/encyption key app..  just deleted some key related to network manager, it stopped asking now
<duffydack> cool, vlc is newer than the ppa...
<ikt> that might help me
<ikt> my main issue is that on boot network manager lists my wireless as disabled
<mdlueck> Well I tested Dual Boot with Alpha 3 and WinXP Pro, booting XP is killed now as well. (head shaking)
<ikt> so I have to manually enable it :/
<ZykoticK9> duffydack, if you turn auto-login OFF it won't ask you for the network password
<duffydack> ZykoticK9, its ok, i can have both now :)
<duffydack> i must say, bootup is bloooody fast
<mdlueck> Anyone know off hand of bugid's tracking dual boot issues with Lucid?
<ikt> oh yeah it's fast
<ikt> if plymouth would stop crashing on me it's usually <15 seconds from power on
<duffydack> gonna try wireless again,brb
<Drakeson> which packages provides a sound volume manager/mixer in the indicator applet now?
<Drakeson> It has disappeared for a while
<ZykoticK9> Drakeson, "indicator-sound"
<Drakeson> thanks. how do I restart the indicator applet?
<Drakeson> kill -HUP ?
<KnifeySpooney> Hi, I'm trying to get Java working for Firefox, but it seems that I have three JREs installed? How do I select just one and let firefox use it? List of installed jre's: http://pastebin.org/99006
<ethana2> so I've got lucid running on this somewhat old machine..  it has a 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE gpu and I'm trying to get compiz running
<om26er> Drakeson: sudo pkill indicator and then reload both applets. I do this and works for me but (works for me;))
<yofel> KnifeySpooney: for java in firefox you need icedtea6-plugin
<yofel> meh, he's gone -.-
<crdlb> ethana2: that's a bit low for compiz
<ethana2> crdlb: I know it's pushing it pretty close
<ethana2> but my other desktop had this gpu I think and it could barely manage
<ethana2> I just have to have scale
<ethana2> and gnome-do docky
<crdlb> well, what's not working?
<ethana2> crdlb: it won't replace gnome's wm.. it just doesn't run
<ethana2> i'll get a terminal log to see better what happens here...
<ethana2> blacklisted PCI ID, I just checked that list...
<ethana2> well, plenty of other 8086:
<ethana2> I told compiz to ignore the blacklist, should I reboot to put that in effect?
<crdlb> not necessary
<ethana2> brb
<ethana2> oh
<duffydack> odd.. with autogin on it booted but then i assume it was plymouth crashing as it displayed blank screen, i then press a key and it brings up login menu..i have to login... tried autologin off but wouldnt fix it, then deleted everything in my keyring to start from scratch, and it boots ok but with autologin off..i dont wanna turn it on again and go thru it all again
<ethana2> crdlb: but it only takes 25 seconds and I don't have to learn anythingn
<crdlb> just log out if you really don't want to run anything manually
<crdlb> ...
<kklimonda> duffydack: that sounds like yet another plymouth issue
<duffydack> this was all to get it to stop asking for password to unlock keyring, which is irrelevant now i login normally..
<wirechief> why does lucid ask for a userid password for a liveusb session ?
<wirechief> if that is normal what is the right response. ubuntu passwd  ??
<ZykoticK9> wirechief, Ubuntu = user, no password
<wirechief> i played along with it and finally got a new userid (wirechief) but am not able to do anything as im not in this sudoers file
<wirechief> ZykoticK9: ok i will try that.
<wirechief> wow that worked, crazy man, lots of OP changes in this release
<ZykoticK9> wirechief, i actually saw the same thing 2 nights ago on a 9.04 Mythbuntu live cd
<wirechief> interesting.
<duffydack> btw, what is netbook 2d...im using netbook at the mo
<wirechief> well now i will have to see if i can put in a passwd with sudo passwd
<ZykoticK9> wirechief, you are using chroot first right?
<beij2> hi
<yofel> hi beij2
<wirechief> ZykoticK9: no
<wirechief> it worked though, im able now to do root activities but am now faced with resolving my problem with belkin wifi adapter
<wirechief> i am able to use ndiswrapper but wanted to use the driver rtl8192.ko so i can get the internet instead of ndiswrapper but this is all new to me.
<wirechief> i am using a live session so as not to mess up the install of alpha 3 and try to get the driver working for the adapter
<wirechief> i tried to do modprobe -i rtl8192  but it gave module not found. (maybe i need rtl8192.ko)
<wirechief> supposedly its already in lucid but since this is operation is new to me am gonna have to google punt i guess.
<wirechief> maybe i should just cheat and use the cable and get a few tools first hehe.
<yofel> wirechief: modprobe <modulename> will only work if the module is part of the kernel (or at least in /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/... afaik)
<yofel> wirechief: if you have a .ko file use 'sudo insmod /path/to/module.ko'
<wirechief> yofel thanks
<wirechief> will try that last
<yofel> wirechief: wait
<wirechief> k
<wirechief> i found the module i think in /libmodules/$(uname -r)
<wirechief> oops
<wirechief> i found the module i think in /lib/modules/$(uname -r)
<yofel> there is a 'r8192_pci' and 'r8192s_usb'  module
<wirechief> yes
<wirechief> its usb i need
<wirechief> hmm its saying it cant read it with insmod
<yofel> wirechief: actually 'sudo modprobe r8192s_usb' *should* work
<wirechief> ok will try that again.
<wirechief> boy that is strange, i used locate to find it and cp paste the location so i had the right snytax to it, but modprobe says it cant find it.
<wirechief> i was sure hopeing to use a real driver instead of ndiswrapper
<wirechief> thanks yofel i think that modprobe should of worked too. maybe google will have more information.
<yofel> wirechief: huh? It works fine here...
<wirechief> k
<ZykoticK9> wirechief, are you still running from the LiveCD?
<wirechief> well i think maybe my problem is that i would of needed to reboot to get this firmware recognized.
<wirechief> yes i was trying to see if i could make it work with a driver and not ndiswrapper but i forgot i need to reboot after i compiled the firmware and driver in the folder im using.
<wirechief> probably not do able while live, would have to use the install and that means mucking around removing ndiswrapper and then modprobing the driver..
<wirechief> yofel you have a wifi adapter 8192 ?
<duffydack> using netbook remix, ubuntuone in karmic has an icon to show when its updating etc, there isnt one in lucid
<yofel> wirechief: no
<wirechief> ah ok as you mentioned it worked fine there, but you are using a different module , ok.
<yofel> wirechief: I just tested if the module loads, as I don't have that chip there's no effect though
<wirechief> right
<SoftwareExplorer> Is there an easy way, when running a daily image, to find out what the installation media is? (So that you know what date it is from)
<ZykoticK9> SoftwareExplorer, if you burned the disk the same day you downloaded it - you can just check the date on the file on the CD
<wirechief> SofwareExplorer maybe you could see the creation dates with ls -lc
<SoftwareExplorer> I guess I could do that, but it might be a few days off. It would be nice to find out exactly. I know apport does it because it Says something like 'Installation media: Daily live (20100228)' when you file a bug.
<SoftwareExplorer> wirechief: I think I might get what you are saying now: the files inside the iso might still keep their creation date. However, I'm using a usb stick, so I think it would change whenever the image is put on the stick
<SoftwareExplorer> I'm going to restart so I can do some bug testing. Bye and thanks for the help.
<wirechief> SoftwareExplorer: yes.. i went looking for the string Daily live, havent found it.
<SoftwareExplorer> wirechief: Here's an example copied and pasted from a bug report (if that helps): InstallationMedia: Ubuntu 10.04 "Lucid Lynx" - Alpha amd64 (20100224.1)
<wirechief> ZykoticK9: well at least this usbstick seems to work, i had to make sure i enabled nomodset and noapic before booting up though, i created the stick using the installed 10.4 alpha 3
<ZykoticK9> wirechief, nice :)
<wirechief> it has updated files from todays daily, making the usb stick more up to date than the install. i dont plan on updateing the install until the next release, i can keep testing things with updated zsync file and maybe learn how to get that wifi adapters driver working thats on my list of things to accomplish.
<beij2> does anyone which version of mplayer will ne in lynx?
<beij2> maxbe i will give it a trie
<beij2> *try
<ZykoticK9> !info mplayer
<ubottu> mplayer (source: mplayer): movie player for Unix-like systems. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0~rc3+svn20090426-1ubuntu13 (lucid), package size 2226 kB, installed size 4920 kB
<wirechief> i wonder, the installer says that HAL/rtl8192 is needed, i think lucid removed HAL ZykoticK9
<ZykoticK9> wirechief, Lucid did remove HAL yes, so if the driver relies on it, it might not work
<wirechief> hmm
<wirechief> until the driver gets updated so it works in lucid.
<beij2> oo cool that works
<yofel> hal wasn't exaclty removed, but it's not installed by default now and it doesn't get started on boot but by dbus as far as I know
<wirechief> ok
<beij2> MPlayer SVN-r30501-4.4.2 (C) 2000-2010 MPlayer Team
<beij2> damn is that old ^_^
<wirechief> yofel i just dont know why it cant find that driver but it might need a reboot, but wait, is the driver actually in lucid ?  maybe a reboot wouldnt be necessary and i have some other problem.
<yofel> wirechief: well, it's part of the 2.6.32-14 kernel so yes it's in lucid, but I have no idea why it doesn't work
<wirechief> ok
<ZykoticK9> yofel, from the Alpha 3 release notes "Lucid Alpha 3 sports full removal of the hal package, making Ubuntu faster to boot and faster to resume from suspend."
<yofel> ZykoticK9: yes, it's not installed by default, but the package cannot be removed as kde and a few other things still need it
<ZykoticK9> yofel, interesting, so you could actually add it back in?  Or what you're suggesting, it should still be there if you're running Kubuntu then.  Mmmm.
<yofel> !find r8192s_usb.ko | wirechief by the way
<ubottu> wirechief: File r8192s_usb.ko found in linux-image-2.6.31-10-rt, linux-image-2.6.32-14-generic, linux-image-2.6.32-14-preempt, linux-image-2.6.32-14-server
<yofel> ZykoticK9: as I use kubuntu I do have hal installed here
<mdlueck> Tap tap... Add Lucid Alpha 3 to an existing working copy of XP, and now XP fails to boot. Worked with Alpha 2. So which package should I open a report under, grub2, or... ???
<penguin42> mdlueck: I'd do it under ubiquity that's the installer
<mdlueck> penguin42: Thanks!
<wirechief> yofel ok will try that
<wirechief> yofel im not getting anywhere with the liveusb, gonna reboot into the install and see if i can modprobe it in it.
<BUGabundo> evening friends
<wirechief> hi BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> hey wirechief
<wirechief> i finally decided lucid has matured enough to give it a try, lots of changes from karmic
<hype> héhé ok i'm not the only one willing to try Lucid for real :)
<mdlueck> penguin42: How can I add ubuquity as a package to another dual-boot problem #?
<kklimonda> click on also affects distribution
<mdlueck> OK, screens just looked weird down that path, so I was not sure such was the way to actually do it... I will try it...
<mdlueck> Aaahh, my bad, I was trying to add a project, not a distribution
<_Groo_> can anyone tell me if sun-java6 was pulled out of lucid?
<mdlueck> _Groo_: Sure hope not, firing up a copy to verify now...
<_Groo_> aparently it was http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8830810
<mdlueck> _Groo_: No, I do not see it... will see your link next...
<_Groo_> mdlueck: mdeslaur told me it was moved to the partner repo
<ChogyDan> _Groo_: does openjdk work?
<mdlueck> Things like Adobe Flash have switched repos over time
<mdlueck> See if I can find the magic repo...
<_Groo_> ChogyDan: probably, but its good to have the oficial, some stupid propiretaries only work with him
<mdlueck> Yuck!!! openjdk-6-jre comes included in Lucid
<mdlueck> Perhaps Ubuntu is reacting to Oracle already...
<TLF> hello
<TLF> I've upgraded from karmic to lynx alpha 3, and I can't get X start automatically. When looking in the log file, it says it cannot find corepointer (mouse and keyboard), but when doing manually service gdm start, it starts without problems, what can I do?
<wirechief> TLF i had issues with getting to the desktop and had to use  nomodeset on boot screen with f6, not sure if that will help
<wirechief> oops your already updated maybe you need to use the cheat nomodset on boot screen using e to edit the string and add it.
<TLF> mmm
<hype> TLF what graphic card?
<TLF> I think the point here is that X should start after some another program
<TLF> hype: nvidia
<wirechief> again not sure that kms or whatever is doing you in but thats worth a try.
<wirechief> it doesnt change anything, just for the session that you boot but then youll know.
<hype> i saw on forums there were issue with plymouth crashing X, may be related
<wirechief> yes that may be it too.
<hype> i was just checking irc/forum i just created a Lucid live-usb disc from git :p
<wirechief> yea, i did one this am.
<wirechief> not sure why but i cant modprobe the driver for my wireless, unless your not suppose to be able to do that with a live connection
<wirechief> maybe something with the filesystem.
<TLF> plymouth replaces usplash??
<jpds> TLF: Yes.
<TLF> so I shall install it
<TLF> thanks
<arand> are there any changes proposed for the login sound-config in lucid, no mention of python-gdm2setup possibly im main?
<crimsun> you should ask in #ubuntu-desktop
<arand> Ah, true that.
<ChogyDan> anyone one know about dealing with patches?  I'm looking for a way to modify a patch for an updated source, and I'm hoping for something other than just manually
<_Groo_> someone needs to update lucid with icedtea 1.7.1... works with chromium/pulse and a lot more
<Anzenketh> ChogyDan: Do you have a patch written?
<ChogyDan> Anzenketh: yes, and it is failing.
<Anzenketh> What do you mean by it is failing?
<ChogyDan> Anzenketh: the source has been changed from the source that the patch was written for.  I want to see the issues, but I haven't been getting great feedback from 'patch'
 * Anzenketh still confused on exactly what you are asking.
<ChogyDan> I have a patch against the ubuntu kernel packaging.  It edits several files.
<ChogyDan> each update, the ubuntu devs seem to be making changes to the packaging, and I am trying to update the patch along with that
<crimsun> ChogyDan: you really should be maintaining it in git (as the kernel does).
<ChogyDan> so far, the changes have been simple yet maddening to find, like adding an architecture to the support builds list, whatever that is.  I just tracked it down manually last time, Im looking for a more expedited method.
<ChogyDan> hmm
<Anzenketh> ChogyDan: Do you have a bug report in launchpad?
<ChogyDan> bug 424927
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 424927 in linux "include Brain <censored> Scheduler" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/424927
<Anzenketh> ChogyDan: Have you checked upstream to see if there was discussion on this?
<ChogyDan> Anzenketh: well, Ive just been working off of Darxus's work, so no
<ChogyDan> wait, which upstream?  linux?
<Anzenketh> Might want to check http://bugzilla.kernel.org/ to check if there was discussion on this.
<Anzenketh> Sounds like you are wanting to make changes to the kernal.
<ChogyDan> Anzenketh: oh, yeah, I'm "aware" of the discussion/flamewar
<Anzenketh> Ya it sounds like it would be a really hot topic.
<Anzenketh> Do you know the bug report upstream for this?
<Anzenketh> If so It should really be attached to your bug.
<ChogyDan> Anzenketh: the BFS dev and upstream devs don't get along.  It has been a hot topic
<Anzenketh> Do you have the bug report number upstream?
<ChogyDan> I forget which webpage I first read about it
<Anzenketh> If you could find that and attach the upstream to your bug report it would greatly improve your bug report.
<ChogyDan> Anzenketh: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brain_Fuck_Scheduler   the wiki has several good link
<ChogyDan> for now, I will contemplate using git, but since Darxus nor ck are using it, I'm unsure
<Anzenketh> ChogyDan: All I can say is good luck
<Anzenketh> If it is a hot topic it may never be implemented.
<coz_> ok guys just to warn you...the
<coz_> there is a bug in gedit
<coz_> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=611350
<ubottu> Gnome bug 611350 in general "gedit removes 8192bites of text after editing xml file" [Critical,Resolved: fixed]
<coz_> now I have to figure out the grub2 bug :)
<BUGabundo> coz_: LOL
<BUGabundo> are YOU JOKING?
<coz_> BUGabundo,  no no joke   couldnt figure out why it removed chunks of the xml file when editing
<BUGabundo> damn
<BUGabundo> glad I don't much XML
<BUGabundo> thanks for the heads up
<arand> coz_: grub2, what about it?
<coz_> arand,  so far ...i am guessing with recent updates...grub2 menu   comes up...I can boot into ubuntu..however if i try booting into xp  I get Grub  GEOM error...the disk is working and accessible via linux though
<coz_> arand,  nothing on the system has changed since yesterday
<coz_> other than updates
<coz_> 2 scsi drives  both with their own OS on it
<coz_> arand,  and the six possible causes  listed here    http://en.opensuse.org/SDB:The_Boot_Process_Hangs_with_the_Message_GRUB_Geom_Error  dont apply
<coz_> arand,  but I am still hunting down the cause :)
<arand> coz_: Yea, confuses me as well, if wanting to find the cause, maybe make a copy of all grub files, including BRs  (dd bs=4096), and the reinstall, if it does work, diff-it.
<coz_> arand,  that sounds reasonable :)  I will try that...the confusing part is that the GEOM error generally produces grub2 freeze  as far as I have researched anyway
<arand> coz_: hmmm, if grub is on the mbr, I think it might be even more than 4k... but I'm not sure...
<coz_> arand,  no problem .. I w ill continue to hunt this down..if unsueccessful...I will keep copies of all grub files ...reinstall  and compare that way ...althought that isnt really going to tell me the actual problem
<Volkodav> where is the config file for desktop settings ? I want to set the timing for image list on the desktop
<yofel> Volkodav: what desktop environment?
<Jordan_U> coz_, What problem are you having with grub?
<Volkodav> yofel: xfce
<Volkodav> There is the timing that eventually switches the images but I want to create a new list and set the timing for it
<coz_> Jordan_U,  just getting  GEOM error when trying to boot into xp  which is on it's own scsi drive
<coz_> Jordan_U,  a current problem just happening this morning
<wirechief> coz_ check /var/log/dpkg.log maybe a clue of which package might have caused that.
<coz_> wirechief,  ok will do thanks :)  still trying other things to hunt this down :)
<wirechief> at the very least you might have a list of files installed and then maybe a process to eliminate
<coz_> wirechief,  cool thanks
<wirechief> sure.
<wirechief> no-one wants this kind of problem.
<wirechief> i just updated but had over 70mb of download.
<coz_> wirechief,  yeah for sure.... I am sure nothing changed on this end and considering that GEOM error...as far as i know usually will result in grub freeze and that is not occurring here so the search continues :)
<coz_> I am not seeing anything yet in the dpkg.log but still looking
<wirechief_> coz_:  in /var/log  try  grep grub dpkg.log  , i have grub 1.98 but that was initial install.
<coz_> interesting it says  1.97-beta4
<coz_> mm
<wirechief_> 2010-02-24 18:51:42 install grub-pc <none> 1.98~20100128-1ubuntu3
<coz_> mmm
<coz_> I will check again
<coz_> wirechief,  thanks
<coz_> indeed it is  1.98
<coz_> thanks again guys..I will take it from here :)
<wirechief_> gl coz_
#ubuntu+1 2011-02-21
<g0bl1n> sh*t, I have a Asus 1215N with an unusable NVidia :-/
<g0bl1n> BUGabundo: not ours ?
<charlie-tca> !info virtualbox-ose
<ubottu> virtualbox-ose (source: virtualbox-ose): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.0.2-dfsg-1ubuntu2 (natty), package size 14777 kB, installed size 42944 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 all)
<charlie-tca> VirtualBox-ose is in the natty repositories
<g0bl1n> bjsnider: any way to manually use the NVidia ? bypassing Optimus ?
<bjsnider> no
<viator> howo do i change the prefs for the doc thing in natty
<viator> i guess the dock thing is called the launcher
<viator> so wheres the menu for changing settings in launcher
<Daekdroom> !info php5
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.3-7ubuntu1 (natty), package size 1 kB, installed size 20 kB
<Spirits-sight> anyone know how I can get pass the checker like screen when starting in live CD for 11.04 daily?
<coz_> hey guys
<Spirits-sight> anyone know how I can get pass the checker like screen when starting in live CD for 11.04 daily?
<coz_> Spirits-sight,  I havent seen that ...but I also havent used the live cd for a while
<Spirits-sight> the alpha 2 also was doing that
<Spirits-sight> I have nvdia card that why I guess
<coz_> Spirits-sight,  oh  yeah that might be it
<coz_> Spirits-sight,   I used a daily build from pre alpha I think ... still updating but I dont update any xorg  x11  or xserver stuff because of the nvidia issue
<Spirits-sight> I wish I could get alpha 1 cd still
<coz_> mmm let me see if its still available
<Spirits-sight> I don't see where can download its not up on the site anymore it seems
<coz_> mm yeah .apparenlty all links to it are gone
<Spirits-sight> if it wasn't I would download it as it was very stable for me
<Spirits-sight> I am reinstalling 10.10 right now
<coz_> Spirits-sight,     http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/releases/natty/alpha-1/
<coz_> oo wait
<coz_> thats cloud
<Spirits-sight> I heard that in the edger rep that nvdia was fine using the 3d experiment driver and I try to do this with 10.10 and it appears I got into trouble too LOL
<coz_> :)
<coz_> there has to be a link to alpha 1  still existing somewhere
<Spirits-sight> I don't care  I don't have anything on system LOL
<coz_> Spirits-sight,  dont you have the original alpha 1 cd ?
<Spirits-sight> no, I did update-manager -d LOL  I wish I made cd now   o well what can one do now
<coz_> oh ok
<coz_> Spirits-sight,  a clean install would be much nicer
<Spirits-sight> aways,  however I need to get into the install first now :(  I wish you could tell it to do low res for install like can do afterwards
<coz_> Spirits-sight,  looks like the alpha 1 is wiped away
<Spirits-sight> if could that seem to work
<Spirits-sight> yep thats what I notice also about alpha1
<Spirits-sight> gone non-existen
<coz_> Spirits-sight,  if you are going to update from 10.10  I suggeste not updateing the xorg  x11 or xserver stuff but that may be difficult with upgrades
<Spirits-sight> is there a way to do this?
<coz_> Spirits-sight,  I couldnt answer that off hand
<Spirits-sight> it would be nice to tell update-manager to only install to a date of updates  that would be good / cool
<Spirits-sight> I would install three days before alpha2 came becasue thats when issues happen for me
<coz_> Spirits-sight,  my guess is some obscure command is available for that ,, I just wouldnt know it
<Spirits-sight> How can I tell it to use -nouveau at install before it loads the installer?
<coz_> mmm
<coz_> Spirits-sight,  not sure off hand
<coz_> Spirits-sight,   actually it wil use nouveau because you dont have an nvidia driver installed
<Spirits-sight> so I don't understand why my screen would be like a checker board then of many many sq :(
<coz_> Spirits-sight,  I am completely puzzled b that one
<coz_> by not  b
<Spirits-sight> other people seems to be able use livecd :(
<Spirits-sight> well my 10.10 is installed again :)
<Spirits-sight> oo I think I just realize what may be doing it
<Spirits-sight> brb
<Spirits-Sight> well that not work  o well I move on wait for next alpha maybe it be fixed
<uRock> Is there any way to get Unity to work in VBox?
<zniavre> good morning
<zniavre> !intel
<gnomefreak> anyone else missing notices(beeps) when name is used or for any other reasons in irssi in Natty
<Volkodav> does today's nvidia beta driver 270.26 work with new X ? Anybody tried yet ?
<bjsnider> Volkodav, that is not a new driver, and no, it does not
<Volkodav> well it has today's release date - I guess minor changes to the previous beta ?
<bjsnider> Volkodav, where is the release announcement?
<Volkodav> on their site
<bjsnider> ok, the driver is a week old. end of story
<gnomefreak> can i get 2 people 1 running natty with "ubuntu classic edition" and one running "ubuntu desktop edition". i need these people to please run the following command in gnome-terminal and let me know if you get sound. command is echo -e "\a"  please let me know what you find
<arand> gnomefreak: Hmm, seems my pointer has stopped working, I'll be back after this round of updates...
<gnomefreak> arand: thanks
 * gnomefreak guessing "pointer" is the mouse pointer
<gnomefreak> sorry im having an off day
<arand> gnomefreak: Ah, pointer seems to have completely given up on me, and it seems like I don't have sound at all in my kvm, so I can't help.
<gnomefreak> arand: thanks for trying
 * gnomefreak found out how to add a custom launcher to panel :)
<gnomefreak> 1 of about 15 things im working on
<arand> gnomefreak: In general, beeps use either the alsa emulation or pcspkr, if you open alsa it seems like the default is that the beep is muted
<arand> *alsamixer
<gnomefreak> arand: you mean alsamixer?
<gnomefreak> :) i didnt see it muted in there but let me check again
<gnomefreak> it seems all the ones that are useful to me are not muted. PCM, Master, Front, Center, ect
<gnomefreak> but pcspkr(assuming is the system beep from motherboard) has been disabled since early Maverick IIRC and removing the blacklist entry doesnt enable it. i have had a bug on it for a while
<arand> Well, I don't know more that that, and I'm off, good luck
<gnomefreak> stupid thing, to add a custom launcher to unity panel you have to add it to the desktop than drag+drop to panel than remove desktop icon
<gnomefreak> arand: have a good day
<gnomefreak> \smoke
<gnomefreak> damn
<gnomefreak> anyone have indicator-weather installed and in use?
 * gnomefreak learning gnome is a bit harder to customize with unity. maybe once mutter is phased out it will make it a little easier
 * gnomefreak dreaming
<gnomefreak> printing dead for anyone else? i can only print to file
<gnomefreak> oh well just one more problem to fix
<yofel_> works fine here in KDE with my HP network printer
<gnomefreak> for some reason my printer is no longer listed could be i forgot to plug in the USB but atm that is not my #1 thing on list
<gnomefreak> i keep freezing due to video card drivers when i drop to TTY i get ati errors
<gnomefreak> well at least the indicator-weather is loading on start up (reboot and restarting gdm)
<gnomefreak> though it could use a better gui, its too plain
<platius> just did a fresh install of a2, brought it up to date and the default desktop appears not to be unity - no dock panel.
<gnomefreak> platius: on the log in screen be sure to have Ubuntu Desktop Edition as your default. maybe you dont have your 3d drivers installed?
<gnomefreak> not sure what you mean by default desktop or dock panel for that matter. if you mean the launcher panel(unity) icons to launch apps/menus from. are you only seeing the upper gnome panel?
<platius> gnomefreak;  I have an nvidia card should I install the Experimental 3d? I mean the docky looking panel that appears on the left side in unity.
<gnomefreak> platius: use our drivers. open jockey and install nvidia-current (depending on the card you have
<gnomefreak> IIRC there is also X transition. let me see if its still there
<gnomefreak> platius: see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2011-February/032378.html
<gnomefreak> that is likely your problem
<yofel> note: with current X the nvidia drivers don't work, you'll have to downgrade X if you want to use nvidia-current
<bjsnider> nvidia-current does not currently work with natty
<platius> gnomefreak;  thanks
<gnomefreak> http://blumonc/Arsenal/Reports/ubuntu-x-swat/workqueue-natty.html  doesnt work
<gnomefreak> that is most likely why his isnt working but i dont know what he has installed or not
<platius> gnomefreak;  how do I open jockey?
<gnomefreak> i know my screen just started maybe 20 minutes ago freezing/refreshing
<yofel> platius: open hardware drivers from somewhere in the menu, or press alt+f2 and run jockey-gtk
<yofel> and as I said, don't try to install nvidia-current
<gnomefreak> platius: sinc eyou dont have the left panel i suggest either using classic desktop edition for now or open a terminal and type jockey-gtk, but as bjsnider said the current drivers wont work so you best to wait
<platius> OK I will wait
 * gnomefreak personally would stick with 1 driver
<yofel> he can install the experimental nouveau 3D libs though from jockey
<gnomefreak> platius: load the classic desktop edition (its the old gnome desktop)
<yofel> maybe he has more luck with nouveau than I have
<bjsnider> yofel, do you have a parochial card?
<gnomefreak> i didnt relize nouveau was 3d since we use it as default driver on install i thought 2d was it
<yofel> bjsnider: what's that..
<bjsnider> old, out of date
<bjsnider> behind the times
<yofel> mine's: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GT218 [NVS 3100M] (rev a2)
<gnomefreak> hell i have 5200 6200 9500 and this ati HD4200
<yofel> nouveau freezes after a few minutes for me which makes it pretty unusable
<bjsnider> anything prior to the geforce 8000
<bjsnider> yofel, that is definitely a newer card. it should work ok
<bjsnider> perhaps there's some other issue with your system
<yofel> bjsnider: I filed it as bug 711908
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 711908 in xserver-xorg-video-nouveau (Ubuntu) "[natty] frequent nouveau freeze on GT218 [NVS 3100M] (rev a2)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/711908
<bjsnider> yofel, you should probaby file it upstream with the nouveau guys as well
<platius> I have a NV44 6200 turbo card
<bjsnider> now that is a parochial card
<bjsnider> it might make a good doorstop
<bjsnider> or perhaps a shoehorn
<gnomefreak> googleizer is broken too
<platius> it is on my play with linux box
<gnomefreak> my 6200 works fine as long as i use classic, but i think my main issue was the proc and the 256mb ram. i have no problems with my dualcore adn 4gig mem
<gnomefreak> hmm did doesnt see my printer at all, and since it has been since what dapper something changed. its one of those HP printers that work out of box nothing to be done oh well. im gone for a while eat lunch and do some work
<Punkoff> My networkmanager applet gone crazy when I enabled Ad-hoc networking. It's reconnecting, reconnecting, reconnecting and reconnecting again
<test_> Hi all, I saw a few xorg updates coming by today, should this fix some of the driver issues?
<yofel> *which* driver issues affect you?
<test_> the one where jockey-gtk says I have broken packages
<yofel> if you mean nvidia, no, still not working
<test_> I still dont know if thats a result of the driver issues or some weird fluke of jockey
<test_> I have an ait Radeon HD3600
<yofel> if you want to install fglrx from jockey I would think that ends in the same problem as nvidia, i.e. it tries to remove X when installing the driver
<Daekdroom> HD3xxx should work very well with the opensource driver anyway
<test_> Daekdroom, you are right, I can run unity again!
<platius> interesting, swapped out my older nvidia card with a Radeon HD4350, removed the nivdia drivers and viola! unity is working again.
<Daekdroom> Is there gonna be a transition to GTK3 in this cycle?
<s0u][ight> hello, what is the name of the volume indicator in unity?
<Daekdroom> s0u][ight, indicator-soundmenu I think
<s0u][ight> gnome-terminal can't find command
<Pici> Daekdroom: I didn't think so.  I remember seeing something in a changelog about not moving to GTK3 by default.  I could be wrong though.
<toresbe> hey folks - TV out stopped working after upgrading to natty - TV is detected, but no output. Any suggestions on how I can narrow this down, so that I may write a decent bug report (and get to watch stuff on my TV)? :)
<BUGabundo> evening
<judgen> Seems that with my current user GTK refuses to use the engine specified in the .gtkrc-2.0 file while it works fine when launching apps as su
<judgen> and the gtkrc files are identical on the root account and the user file
<toresbe> For what it's worth, the Xorg log shows no indication of anything amiss, it's just that the TV is black.
<judgen> argh, why does it ignore my settings in /home/username but it respects them in /root
<judgen> very odd indeed
<whiz> hi all. I upgraded to alpha 2 on Dell XPS 1530 from 10.10. Have to go to recovery ubuntu desktop to work. wireless is not working and nvidia x drivers, i cant update them with Update Drivers link.
<whiz> I wanted to try unity, but with the recovery its my earlier gnome that I am currently in
<whiz> anyway I can work around these issues to get unity going ?
<yofel> you can remove the nvidia driver and see if nouveau had 3D support for your card, possibly you'll need the experimental 3D libs for nouveau
<yofel> nvidia hasn't released a driver that works with xserver 1.10 yet
<whiz> http://pastebin.com/twgDL4Qx is my lsmod output. I think it has nouveau already. isn't it ?
<yofel> if you don't have the nvidia drivers installed it will use nouveau, but it's better to check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<whiz> http://pastebin.com/zsCHygZQ it says it has fatal error and it couldn't find nvidia drivers
<whiz> so I am assuming its using the nouveau since it doesnot find nvidia
<yofel> whiz: delete your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<whiz> yofel: and restart X ?
<yofel> the config file tells it to use nividia, so it doesn't try to use anything else
<yofel> yep
<whiz> ok. will do. any idea about how to get wireless working? and do u think restart will also help resolve the unity issue? currently unity just gives me my wallpaper. nothign else.
<whiz> so have to go back to Ubuntu Desktop Session recover which is taking me to a gnome session
<yofel> works fine here, so it depends on the card you have and where exactly it fails
<whiz> ok. what do you use for wireless? I tried wicd and it gave a DBus error. and then says bad password though i entered the correct password.
<yofel> network manager in KDE with a Intel Corporation Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 (rev 35) card
<whiz> ok. I haven't seen the NetworkManager in the tasbar, so I went and check with wicd
<whiz> if u mean knetworkmanager, i just started it. still says connecting let me see how that goes
<yofel> I use the plasma applet, but knetworkmanager should work the same in theory
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/722689 => this gets fixed on next kernel upload I guess ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 722689 in linux (Ubuntu) "visual corruption of all screen after upgrading to 2.6.38.4.18" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<whiz> ok is there a Networkmanager gnome equivalent for unity ?
<yofel> dupondje: if it's fixed post -rc5 I would assume so
<dupondje> its fixed in the kernel indeed :)
<yofel> at least the next upload that rebases against -rc6 should fix it
<dupondje> and network manager broken also :(
<dupondje> bleh :P
<whiz> hmm..
<whiz> yofel: I dont see a /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<whiz> i see xrg.conf.backup and lots of backup files but not a xorg.conf
<yofel> odd, without one, it shouldn't try to load the nvidia driver
<bjsnider> whiz, line 17 of your pastebin says xorg.conf does exist
<whiz> bjsnider: yeah, (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" but it doesnot exist :(
<bjsnider> it does exist
<whiz> can't find it. not hidden as well. http://pastebin.com/9X4eqX0X is ls -al on /etc/X11
<whiz> btw, I went into recovery mode. both in grub option and in X option on login screen.
<whiz> would that mean, it looks for this file else where ?
<bjsnider> it existed when you tried to do the boot that resulted in that pastebin
<whiz> I tried regenerating X configuration on recovery. Could that have deleted it?
<bjsnider> could have
<bjsnider> try rebooting
<whiz> ok. brb
<whiz> hi again. now no problems with X, thought there desktop bar app crashed on login.
<whiz> but I check on Ubuntu Desktop Session and it took me to the GNOME desktop. is it the default behaviour. I was hoping to see the Unity desktop
<bjsnider> you would need compositing to do unity
<bjsnider> ie. the nvidia driver, which currently doesn't work the natty
<whiz> oh ok. when I go to Additional Drivers, I see the 3D driver for NVidia, should I try and install it ?
<bjsnider> no
<whiz> ok. it was Experimental 3D drivers for NVidia. not installing
<bjsnider> it would demand that you pull out the whole xorg system anyway. nvidia is working on a driver update blah blah blah
<whiz> oh got it thnx.
<whiz> so it means that for these NVidia graphic cards, Unity is not going to work until we have the new Driver from Nvidia. is that a correct statement ?
<bjsnider> it is
<bjsnider> nouveau might work but it just ain't stable enough for prime time
<whiz> ok. do we have some timeline from Nvidia guys that you are aware of ?
<bjsnider> never have that
<bjsnider> they are relatively secretive
<bjsnider> they release drivers at irregular and unpredictable intervals
<whiz> lol ok. thnx for ur help. I will have to stick to GNOME then. so, 11.04 will start with unity if you have supported driver and if not defaults to GNOME. right ?
<bjsnider> nvidia will definitely have a working driver supporting the current x-server by april, probably by the end of this month
<whiz> ok. hope so. wanted to give unity a try but that will have to wait till month then
<whiz> thnx for all your quick responses.
<Gulfstream> is it safe to run a dist-upgrade on natty from alpha 1?
<yofel> sure, unless you need working proprietary graphics drivers and want to keep old X
<Gulfstream> my nvidia card doesn't work well with thee latest dailies...
<whiz> what is this libwebkitgtk-dbg. its 244MB :o
<pr0ph3t> hi all
<bjsnider> whiz, it is a debug package only needed if you are specifically debugging libwebkitgtk. and if you don't know what it is you aren't debugging anything
<Gulfstream> after the upcoming freeze, will Natty become more stable fairly quickly?
<Gulfstream> like, will the X.org stack work on -nvidia better?
<yofel> Gulfstream: it will become more stable as bugs get fixed, but nvidia will work as soon as nvidia releases a new driver, no ETA for that so far
<Gulfstream> yofel: how do I find out when nvidia releases a new driver?
<yofel> Gulfstream: watch #nvidia when it says  a new beta driver is out (grater than 270.26), or just watch the x-updates PPA - and when a new one gets out poke here if it does indeed work
<yofel> the last beta driver they released still doesn't work :/
<Gulfstream> so there was a new driver for nvidia that came out today
<Gulfstream> I plan to test that, but do I need to install the driver before or after I run dist-upgrade?
<bjsnider> what new driver is this?
<Gulfstream> 270.26, it looks like it came out today
<Gulfstream> how do I stop X server so I can install the driver?
<Gulfstream> bjsnider: I am not sure if that is what you were asking for...
<robin0800> Gulfstream, does it work with the new x server?
<Gulfstream> robin0800: I am not sure
<Gulfstream> I just installed Natty from an alpha 1 disc or a disc from before LIbreOffice was included
<robin0800> Gulfstream, well should you really install it then?
<bjsnider> 270.26 is a week old and doesn't work with natty
<Gulfstream> oh... I must have been misreading something then...
<coz_> yeah I believe there is a new driver release and a new beta
<coz_> but let me check again
<bjsnider> there isn't
<bjsnider> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=2394673&postcount=2
<bjsnider> there's the guy responsible talking about why
<coz_> ah ok so the beta from february 21  is not good
<coz_> ah yes aaronp
<bjsnider> the 270.26 is a week old
<bjsnider> it's not from feb 21
<coz_> mm  ok I see release date is feb 21
<bjsnider> where do you see that?
<coz_> http://www.nvidia.com/Download/Find.aspx?lang=en-us
<bjsnider> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=122606
<bjsnider> the post date is the 15th
<coz_> ok understood
<bjsnider> the site you're going to is not reliable for linux driver releases
<coz_> bjsnider,  ok thanks.. i will keep that link in mind
<Gulfstream> is it safe to run 'sudo apt-get upgrade' when using Ubuntu 11.04 alpha 1 with nvidia (the current dailies are unusable)?
<bjsnider> if you want to keep nvidia you should not upgrade the x-server packages
<bjsnider> so the answer is probably not
<coz_> Gulfstream,  yes what I did was simply open synaptic ,, click the status buggon and click on upgradeable packages
<coz_> Gulfstream,   upgrade anything other than xorg   x11  xserver packages and all should be fine
<coz_> status "button" rather
#ubuntu+1 2011-02-22
<gnomefreak> i need someone to test g-t sound for me in natty
<steve__> i cannot start ubuntu desktop edition, as it says unity failed, and compiz failed, is there any way i can install the fix for it? Launchpad says the fix has been released
<yofel> first find out why it failed. Does opengl work fine on your graphics driver?
<steve__> it doesn't seem like it does
<yofel> steve__: what card do you have?
<steve__> oh, the proprietary drivers arent activated
<yofel> WAIT
<steve__> thanks for the reality check
<steve__> yes?
<yofel> the nvidia (and ati I think) proprietary drivers don't work currently, trying to install them will remove X
<steve__> close one
<yofel> you either need to downgrade X or wait for working drivers to be released
<steve__> okay
<yofel> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1675614 has some info
<steve__> i don't believe i have an nvidia card, but it recognizes it as one
<yofel> you can open a terminal and run 'lspci | grep VGA' that'll tell you what you have
<steve__> yeah, it's an nvidia 440mx
<yofel> does KVM work fine for anyone? Here it seems like the DNS server it sets doesn't work (10.0.2.3), I need to set a different one by hand everytime
<perscitus> Will Gnome-Shell 3 be option in 11.04?
<coz_> perscitus,  I dont so
<coz_> unless it will be in the repositories
<perscitus> Unity is junk that shell
<coz_> perscitus,   you will be far better off with compiz as the base in unity
<perscitus> Im better of without unity
<coz_> perscitus,  well you could switch to classic gnome desktop on natty
<zzing> I have installed 32 bit daily into virtualbox and then installed the additions - the additions seemed to install without error. However, when I start up the vm now gets the first dot on the boot screen and goes to a blank terminal that can echo keyboard but nothing else. Has anyone else heard of this?
<coz_> zzing,   nvidia?
<coz_> ati?
<zzing> coz_: The host is nvidia (mac), but I don't know about what ubuntu sees as the client
<coz_> zzing,  if nvidia it may the issue ,,, it is broken right now
<perscitus> coz_,  im not asking for classic.
<rww> Natty won't have GNOME 3 in the repositories, but will have a PPA for it. GNOME 3 is targetted for natty+1.
<zzing> coz_: It appears that nvidia will not be exposed to ubuntu
<zzing> So it is not likely that
<coz_> zzing,  in then I am not sure
<coz_> perscitus,  i assume you are using unity 11.04  now ...yes?
<perscitus> rww,  Whats natty=1?
<rww> perscitus: the release after natty
<perscitus> I hate Unity.
<zzing> Does ubuntu have net installs or something so I don't have to download another 600+ mb?
<coz_> zzing,  I think after the release the will a minimal install cd  about 12 megs  which installs directly from internet
<coz_> "there will be"
<rww> !hate
<ubottu> hate is a thing we don't encourage - why waste your energy
<coz_> zzing,  other previous versions have the   minimal install cd now
<zzing> coz_: I couldn't find those, where do I look?
<coz_> zzing,   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<rww> perscitus: Please don't send me PMs about your opinion of Unity. I don't use it, or Ubuntu, and am thus not likely to care.
<perscitus> I don't like the Unity looks and  the way it behaves. And makes using the desktop much much harder
<zzing> thank you
<coz_> zzing,  no problem
<coz_> perscitus,   and you prefer gnome-shell .. yes?   I personally prefer calssic gnome desktop,, I only use Unity occasionally  to test compiz and report bugs
<perscitus> coz_,  yeah.
<coz_> perscitus,  well as rww  mentioned it will only be avialable via PPA
<coz_> for 11.04
<perscitus> Gnome 3 does have April release
<coz_> perscitus,  Unity does have compiz at it's base ,, have you played with ccsm to make more to your liking?
<coz_> authide panel for example
<rww> perscitus: Yup. And even assuming that it doesn't get delayed again, that's way, way too late in the release cycle for Ubuntu 11.04 to use it.
<perscitus> Unity belongs on netbook release. thats it. Which should be renamed to Ubuntu Mobile
<coz_> perscitus,  I am not sure I completely disagree with you , however .,,. there it is :)
<perscitus> Netbook is dead fab
<rww> especially in a release cycle where testing is already going to be burdened with a new default UI.
<perscitus> The only good thing about Unity is its good for touchscreens. UNforunately,  Ubuntu is for DESKTOPS and not touchscreen
<coz_> mm I believe touchscreen is implimented ...yes?
<perscitus> There is one more reason i hate Unity. I dispised groups of people who break off from main groups when  their time is better spent working together.  You know, like Beryl and Compiz. And then they rejoined.
<coz_> perscitus,  well Beryl  and compiz were actually the same team
<coz_> perscitus,  very few of the developers had changed at that point
<coz_> perscitus,  it was more an internal political problem more than anything
<perscitus> If all the time spent on Unity could have been applied to Gnome Shell 3, maybe it be ready for Natty in time.
<coz_> perscitus,  well gnome-shell ,, has been in the past... a resource hog... i have no idea where it stands at this point with that issue  however
<coz_> mutter has been dropped for compiz
<coz_> in 11.04
<coz_> and one of the big reasons is mutters  issues
<perscitus> OSS has allot of 'political' issues. It's why its only 1-2% of the market.
<coz_> perscitus,  I suggest you play with ccsm settings to set Unity to a more "tolerable"  workspace for yourself
<perscitus> More tolerable ... sorry cant. Launcher cant be moved
<perscitus> Launcher is in the wrong place
<coz_> perscitus,  there is an autohide feature for that  that stays hidden until you mouse over the upper left corener of the screen ,,, over the ubuntu logo
<perscitus> Launcher belongs at the bottom.
<coz_> perscitus,   ccsm - Ubuntu Unity Plugin
<coz_> "Hide Launcher"  pulldown to  "Autohide"
<perscitus> i dont want autohide. i just want it at the bottom
<coz_> perscitus,  the other alternative along with autohide is one of the several docks available ,,, I suggest cairo-dock
<coz_> and if you choose cairo-dock I would go with the weekly build or compile the bzr developer's version
<coz_> there is a bug in valac  but we have taken care of the when compiling cairo dock,,, I dont think the bug has been fixed but the dock  bypasses that during compile
<perscitus> The whole thing is mute
<rww> moot
<perscitus> Since i spend most my time in Windows 7
<coz_> perscitus,  well unless you are willing to re code the launcher in Unity  I dont see another solution
<perscitus> I used to spend all my time in Ubuntu. Now im lucky to spend 5 hours a week in it
<coz_> perscitus,  if you want to do that you might want to go to #ayatana  and speak with a few of the developers
<perscitus> I once saw great potential in Linux and Ubuntu but year ago, I realized its going no where.
<coz_> perscitus,  I believe that would be considered lack of vision not accurate  forsight
<coz_> foresight
<rww> #ubuntu+1 is for discussion and support of Ubuntu development releases. If you'd like to rant about the state of the Linux desktop, try #ubuntu-offtopic.
<perscitus> Google is only one who has made any headroom
<perscitus> And Android 3 kills tablet touchscreen use for Unity.
<coz_> perscitus,  is there anything that any of us can help you with to move to a more useable Unity desktop?
<yofel> you do know that gnome isn't the only desktop environment out there? try KDE, xfce or lxde for a change and we are keeping classic gnome for natty too
<rww> and GNOME 3 will be in Ubuntu 11.10...
<coz_> perscitus,  yes you might well  like the kde net book edition
<perscitus> kde netbook.  yuck.
<perscitus> thats worse then unity
<coz_> I have had a week of grumpy people ... I am out of here
<cozziemoto> you mean I just had to leave? :)
<yofel> ^^
<rww> lol
<cozziemoto> oy
<magn3ts> Does anyone have Natty running successfully in a VBOX  VM with 3d?
<zzing> magn3ts: let me guess it goes to a black terminal on reboot
<magn3ts> zzing, the latest one, yes.
<zzing> I just did this same thing only 4 hours ago and ended up with the same
<zzing> or as I described
<zzing> I reverted back to the release and 3d worked
<magn3ts> zzing, release? the alpha?
<zzing> the stable
<magn3ts> 10.10? yeah, it works great!
<magn3ts> even if the alpha, it would blabber about 3d not working, would launch unity + gnome-panel, and then upon resize, unity would go bonkers and not move properly :/
<zzing> The daily looks like the ripped the mac off :p
<magn3ts> I just want to try it. I've tried nightlies of the last several releases, but if it means rebooting and giving up a physical part, its not going to happen. I'lll just sit and keep looking at screenshots
<zzing> magn3ts: Are you running linux now?
<magn3ts> 10.10 amd64 is my host, yeah.
<zzing> ok
<zzing> My host is mac
<coz_> hey guys
<gnomefreak> hi
<gnomefreak> i cant find software center
<gnomefreak> found it
<pr0ph3t> hi all
<zniavre_> !unity-2D
<pr0ph3t> is there anyway to deactivate the constant error reporting messages popping-up even if everything seems to be ok? I.e. xchat closed due to error, but it's actually still open
<yofel> pr0ph3t: maybe you have a xchat crash in /var/crash, it'll pop up until you either report it or delete the .crash file
<yofel> if you don't want to be prompted for crashes at all disable apport in /etc/default/apport
<pr0ph3t> yofel, thanks
<zniavre_> good afternoon
<zniavre_> i got this message >conflicting fb hw usage inteldrmfb vs VESA VGA and my desktop is twice  420x360 in clone mode
<zniavre_> i can't see any recent bug report about this
<yofel> that's probably the since we have vesa fb enabled by default now, and the KMS drivers don't seem to like it. Makes plymouth unusable here, I need to test something though before I report a bug myself
<yofel> s/the//
<zniavre_> ok
<zniavre_> ho i installed and use startupmanager it solved my worrie   :o)
<pr0ph3t> I can't update canberra latest from the update manager, you have the same problem?
<hggdh> anyone hanging on boot after latest updates?
<guigouz> shouldn't unity be the default environment on 11.04 alpha 2 ?
<charlie-tca> only if the video card is supporting 3d
<charlie-tca> If not, it will default to 2d
<guigouz> oh, ok
<guigouz> i'm testing it on virtualbox, that's why.
<charlie-tca> so you need to have guest additions installed, then you can select the unity desktop at login
<guigouz> cool, will do that. thanks
<jml> speaking of unity, what can I do to get a visible CPU usage indicator?
<Daekdroom> jml, I don't think there is any such indicator in the official repos, but there are so many different indicators in PPAs
<proti> morning (UGT) :)
<proti> After the daily update I got to machines frozen at boot in a really strange way.
<proti> two*
<proti> upstart starts normally but does not spawn any tty and does not starts gdm/kdm either.
<proti> Making the machine usuable.
<proti> Is there something wrong with upstart scripts ?
<hggdh> proti: does it finish boot?
<hggdh> reason is, right now my machine hangs on boot
<gnomefreak> ok so its been a long time since i used mutter/compiz/beryl/ect...  im using unity atm is there a way to make for example my desktop rain or snow or fire or what not?
<gnomefreak> when i say long time i mean when i first started the beryl team
<Pici> !ccsm | gnomefreak (
<ubottu> gnomefreak (: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<gnomefreak> Pici: this is unity there isnt really a apperance menu at least not that i can find
<gnomefreak> not sure if we phased out mutter yet either
<Pici> gnomefreak: Well, you could always run compizconfig-settings-manager manually after the install.
<gnomefreak> Pici: thanks.
<gnomefreak> it ooks like it has been replaced already
<gnomefreak> s/ooks/looks
<gnomefreak> Pici: is one preffered over the other?
<Pici> gnomefreak: which?
<gnomefreak> the compizconfig-settings-manager or simple-ccsm
<gnomefreak> i know it is personal preference but i dont know the difference between them thats why i ask
<Pici> gnomefreak: Both packages have been available for some time.
<coz_> hey guys
<gnomefreak> hi coz_
<coz_> gnomefreak,  hey  guy
<gnomefreak> thanks Pici i will start with simple for now
<vish> gnomefreak: actually compizconfig-settings-manager is better IMO
<gnomefreak> The following extra packages will be installed: compizconfig-settings-manager python-compizconfig
<gnomefreak> simple-ccsm installs both packages
<vish> simple one has weird options..
<gnomefreak> ok i found apperance but visual; effects is not in there, only background font and theme
<gnomefreak> compizconfig settings is in the menu options though :)
<Daekdroom> gnomefreak, Effects tab was removed.
<gnomefreak> ok that sucked. i opened compiz settings dialog and ticked water effect and i lost both gnome panels upper and unity and lost the ability to open/close/use anything else. had to restart gdm
<gnomefreak> this is a bad thing. my card can handle the load and so can system, so i have to blame it on compiz or the ati drivers
<gnomefreak> i was really hoping to use ati card without issues but this has happened for a while now. not just compiz settings. and since nvidia-current is broken its not a good idea to use the 9500 card yet
<Gulfstream> will 11.04 work on a laptop with an Intel Processor (probably intel graphics card?)?
<gnomefreak> yes should. intel has a bug atm due to the new X api. the link is in the /topic
<Daekdroom> Unity crashes every time I open ccsm
<Daekdroom> Which is why I'm on metacity
<gnomefreak> ok this is strange. to enable desktop cube i have to disable desktop wall and the unity plugin. im scared to disable unity plugin
<Daekdroom> Desktop cube doesn't look like compatible with unity at all.
<gnomefreak> Daekdroom: as long as i dont play with it im fine.
<Daekdroom> Given how unity manages the desktops.
<gnomefreak> it seems its not and i miss the cibe
<Daekdroom> I never used the cube
<gnomefreak> i did back when i was running beryl
<Gulfstream> so when it says other X applications, does this include X-Moto?
<gnomefreak> a bunch of years ago
<gnomefreak> Gulfstream: i guess you mean the PPA?
<Gulfstream> gnomefreak: no, on the known issues message
<gnomefreak> Gulfstream: not sure. i am guessing its broken there too but i dont work with or have upload access to X code
<gnomefreak> Gulfstream: i know just about everything you see there. i havent dug too deep into the problem but seems i may be doing that this week if ati keeps giving me issues
<gnomefreak> ok good news i dont think it is desktop cube, it seems to be EVERYTHING that is not default that breaks it for me
 * gnomefreak brb this is bothering the hell out of me
<proti> hggdh: No, it hangs. But trying verbose upstart shows upstart starting up correctly.
<proti> It justs forgets to starts some / all of the services.
<proti> It tries to start mountall-net and that's it.
<gnomefreak> it seems that the whole compiz/unity issue is that compiz is crashing. there is a work around though it looks like
<gnomefreak> since im lost i guess i missed something during the crashes and such
<coz_> gnomefreak,  did you try  compiz on classic gnome  to test it?
<gnomefreak> there is no way to refresh rhythmbox. i have to eject cd than push it back in for it to load again. due to restarting gdm im sure of it
<gnomefreak> coz_: no but i found out from seb that it is crashing. i am looking for the bug now
<coz_> ah ok
<gnomefreak> i get the feeling its not going to be easy to find
<hggdh>  proti it hangs at what point (i.e., what are the last messages you see on the console)?
<hggdh> in my case they stop after fsck starting and signalling the filesystems are clean
<gnomefreak> coz_: see bug 682550
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 682550 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Compiz crashes when enabling or disabling a plugin in ccsm" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/682550
<coz_> gnomefreak,  oh yes  I have experienced that as well
<coz_> gnomefreak,   I generally just compile 0.9.x  and run it on natty ,, i dont use the default  not for Unity though
<gnomefreak> it seems that when it charshes i was using gdm restart but if i just restarted display it would keep the options enabled. but i can wait until the fix. at least it is known
<gnomefreak> brb
<proti> hggdh: exactly at same point
<gnomefreak> anyone using mozilla team PPA minefield + unity?
<proti> Try adding --verbose at the cmdline and it'll be showing what's happening after the fsck.
<proti> I have 2 machines that I updated today, and both showed the same problem.
<Stevethepirate> You probably get this a lot; but how stable is Alpha 2? :)
<hggdh> proti: yes, it _does_ sound like init issues. Do you have multiple filesystems?
<charlie-tca> Stevethepirate: depends on how bad you need to be able to use the system daily
<charlie-tca> As long as it is not absolutely needed, it is great
<hggdh> charlie-tca: right now, for example, my machine is dead...
<Stevethepirate> Well, when it crashes, from the YT vid's I've seen, X crashes a lot.
<Stevethepirate> This is not a problem, as its a netbook, just need ssh on it rly :)
<charlie-tca> Then you just answered your own question
<charlie-tca> it is not stable
<Stevethepirate> Well.
<Stevethepirate> I'm not sure if thats just the 3/4 YT vid's I've seen.
<Stevethepirate> But ok, thank you.
<gnomefreak> Stevethepirate: X problem are around (see /topic) also unity+compiz are problems, and more
<hggdh> proti: yes, I had already run with init=/sbin/init --debug (which, I guess, gives you the same thing as --verbose, didn't know about that one). In my case I see upstart stopping after mounted-tmp ended
<gnomefreak> if you use the PC 1 time a month for about 1 hour each time you should be ok :)
<charlie-tca> only if you pick a time that everything is working, though
<gnomefreak> netbook uses unity by default doesnt it?
<Daekdroom> In 10.04 yeah
<Daekdroom> I mean 10.10
<Daekdroom> In 11.04 there is no netbook edition for now
 * gnomefreak has found alot of bugs in the last week or so that i have been trying to work out but out of something like 20 i still have say 15-17 still to work on
<gnomefreak> yay highest CPU% is 5 this is a first for me :)
<gnomefreak> make that 6
<Daekdroom> ubuntu-netbook package seems deprecated
<gnomefreak> i have browsers open with tabs a cd playing on unity and it switches between X and rhythmbox
<gnomefreak> ah maybe because unity is default for gnome?
<Stevethepirate> gnomefreak: I guess that is acceptable; I literally only use non-CLI when I'm bored :)
<charlie-tca> yup, with unity default for Ubuntu, a separate netbook edition is no longer needed
<Stevethepirate> As long as the release doesn't make the PC rebooot every few hours :)
<psusi> I liked the global menu in the old netbook edition since all windows were maximized... but I don't like it in Unity for unmaximized windows.  I hope they made it only use the global menu for maximized windows.
<charlie-tca> Stevethepirate: shouldn't be a problem, can't really get to the desktop today anyway
<Stevethepirate> In what regard?
<charlie-tca> broken today
<Stevethepirate> Ohhh.
<Stevethepirate> I'm about to do a dist-upgrade, wish me luck :)
 * psusi likes making a snapshot to revert to before dist-upgrade
<Stevethepirate> Hmm,.
<gnomefreak> assuming that was pretty much the differences between netbook and regular install
 * gnomefreak still not happy with having an OS icon on the unity bar
<Amaranth> psusi: global menu is all windows, not just maximized
<Amaranth> unity has some heuristic for maximizing windows automatically though
<Amaranth> If they are created with a certain size, I guess
<gnomefreak> that makes it way too easy to screw the other system up
<gnomefreak> it is not beant to be removed same as desktop switcher and a few others
<gnomefreak> s/beant/meant
<gnomefreak> well damn i really have been away too long
<charlie-tca> We really tried to switch to lightdm for natty, but it is not far enough along yet.
<gnomefreak> i really hated the idea that xubuntu changed the login screen and everything else to default instead of keeping the set default
<charlie-tca> huh? That xfce login screen sucks
<gnomefreak> yes badly
<gnomefreak> at least used to
<gnomefreak> didnt we pretty much give up on webkit?
<gnomefreak> IIRC it was to be the newest and greatest but seems to have fallen short of that that is i thought it did
<gnomefreak> afaik the PPA hasnt been updated at all since sometime in maverick dev cycler
<charlie-tca> I don't think we have. Webkit is still causing problems, such as trying to install from the 64bit desktop images
<charlie-tca> !info webkit
<ubottu> Package webkit does not exist in natty
<charlie-tca> well, kick the 'bot again.  As far as I know, the version included in natty is the latest right now.
<yofel> charlie-tca: well, which one? 'webkit' doesn't exist. libwebkitgtk-1.0-0 does
<gnomefreak> thats just a library for webkit no?
<yofel> it is, I'm just trying to guess what he means
<charlie-tca> I don't know. I gave up on it
<gnomefreak> apport adds a whole lot of inof when reporting unity bugs
<gnomefreak> 1 down a lot more to go. /me lets dog out
<gnomefreak> ok i thought ctrl+alt+print screen took a screenshot, has this changed or been disabled?
<proti> hggdh: The upstart start mountall-net and that's it. Last command.
<proti> I started a new shell in another tty then ran upstart.
<gnomefreak> well i cant get any key combo to take screenshot
<charlie-tca> printscreen or alt+printscreen
<hggdh> proti: are you using wireless?
<proti> hggdh:
<proti> hggdh: not at all
<hggdh> dammit
<proti> This is workstation (Sun U20 and U27).
<proti> It's just like the upstart wasn't told to start the system.
<gnomefreak> charlie-tca: niether seem to be working
<charlie-tca> maybe they aren't there yet. It is taking a while to get all the things working in unity
<gnomefreak> yeah i noticed and expected it
<hggdh> proti: mount-net deals with remote FSs, it should not block
<proti> hggdh: it does not. The script finish correctly.
<hggdh> snf then nothing?
<proti> Then the upstart sits there and does nothing.
<proti> correct
<gnomefreak> charlie-tca: gnome-screenshot -d # works :)
<hggdh> proti: home many FSs you have?
<hggdh> s/home/how/
<charlie-tca> not assigned to the shortcut yet, maybe
<proti> hggdh: 4-5 ext2 boot / /usr /home /var and some others. But nothing complicated
<gnomefreak> there 2 unity bugs reported i think i get a break now
<hggdh> proti I have more -- /, /boot, /usr, /var, /tmp, /srv, /opt, /src
<hggdh> proti: I wonder if this is hitting us because of multiple FSs
<hggdh> I do not think anybody else experienced it
<proti> hggdh: IHMO I don't think the fs(s) are the problem. The system got past the mounting and upstart starts some scripts.
<proti> but udev is not started, neither X, neither the ttys.
 * gnomefreak wonders what else i *have* to get done today
<hggdh> charlie-tca: did you update & reboot your natty today?
<hggdh> proti: X is later on the boot
<charlie-tca> no, you said it was not a good idea
<hggdh> yes, better safe
<proti> hggdh: The udevs waits for virtual-filesystems which is provided by mountall.
<charlie-tca> Want me to try it?
<proti> yes, I would like to see at least tty(x).conf be run.
<hggdh> udev is probably the issue
<proti> tty1.conf does not relies on anything but the runlevel.
<hggdh> charlie-tca: only if you accept not being able to reboot
<charlie-tca> hm, I prefer being able to use the system
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> so please do not do it
<proti> hggdh: hum, I'm not really convinced that udev is the culprit. mountall maybe. How do I check the emits is done in the upstart ?
<gnomefreak> what is wrong with rebooting? i did it earlier
<hggdh> gnomefreak: after applying all updates to natty?
<hggdh> proti: AFAIK you would have to have a serial console (or something like it) so that you do no lose the boot messages
<hggdh> then you boot with --verbose or init=/sbin/init --debug
<hggdh> and follow the undescriptive messages init emits
<gnomefreak> hggdh: all except the last 5 or so
 * gnomefreak hasnt been paying attention but what bug do i need to look for
<gnomefreak> hmmmm "find files isnt opening anything :(
<gnomefreak> "
<gnomefreak> ubuntu icon -> find files
<gnomefreak> seems that is the only one in that dialog that fails.
 * gnomefreak needs to stop finding bugs for today
<hggdh> gnomefreak: do you use multiple filesystems, or just one?
<yofel> I'm just installing last updates, but with the updates from ~8h ago my eeePC booted fine just now, root and home seperate on LVM
<gnomefreak> hggdh: just one. im assuming the update that broke your system was one that required a restart?
<gnomefreak> i have the most basic install possible
<hggdh> gnomefreak: actually, I decided to reboot just because there where a lot of updates (including X); I decided to play safe (or, now, rather unsafe)
<proti> hggdh: No, my problem is there is far too much messages. Those machines are workstations not servers with serials console.
<hggdh> proti: yes, I know. Same issue here...
<gnomefreak> i only saw a hand ful of X updates today and all but 1 i restarted after. i just had 1 come through not too long ago but i dont see that being the problem you are seeing
<gnomefreak> these were the last ones since restart: binfmt-support libdbusmenu-glib3 libdbusmenu-gtk3 libdconf0 libutouch-frame1 x11-apps
<hggdh> none of them sound as possible culprits. I *think* this may be related to multiple FSs, but it may be just by chance
<yofel> with all updates from the german mirror my eeePC boots fine
<hggdh> proti: last update to mountall was on Feb 9th, I doubt this would have impacted only now
<proti> The problems occured today, but I last rebooted the machine 2-3 days ago.
<proti> Between the 2.6.37-4 kernel and today.
<proti> I'm now on my home machine (a workstation too). It does not shows the behavior of the 2 formers machines.
<proti> hggdh: do you have a preference where to paste the list of packages ?
<proti> hggdh: http://pastebin.com/jaJCeuAC
<proti> This is the list of the packages installed today (the boot was ok today).
<proti> I think if I reboot the machine now it'll be a problem.
<proti> nothing really talking to me when looking at the list.
<proti> maybe libc-bin 2.13-0ubuntu1 ureadahead
<hggdh> indeed
<hggdh> these two sound like possible candidates
<proti> hggdh: Keep the list, my home workstation does not boot anymore.
<proti> hggdh: All my machines have a point in common.
<proti> 1 partition /boot, the rest is LVM.
<hggdh> proti:  and multiple FSs under LVM, correct? I still think this has something to do, this is the common point (I do not have LVM)
<proti> Indeed.
<hggdh> dammit
<hggdh> OK, I will open a bug on this
<proti> However, all the problems happens after the disk mount.
<hggdh> now, against what... I am not sure. I think I will start with the kernel
<hggdh> yeah, I agree
<hggdh> or, better stating nothing happens after mountall is triggered
<proti> I think the kernel has nothing to do with it.
<hggdh> I agree, but I do not know what to set as package
<proti> The problem happens with 2.6.37-x and 2.6.38-[1234]
<hggdh> oh
<proti> The initrd of 2.3.37-x is old.
<hggdh> *that* I did not know
<hggdh> then... the plot thickens
<hggdh> oh
<hggdh> (again)
<proti> Focus on the list I gave you. The culprit is inside.
<hggdh> actually, no, it does not. the kernel may be old, but one of the updated packages may be causing it
<hggdh> yes
<proti> There are some obvious package not guilty.
<proti> gnupg gpgv gcalctool libx11 and so on...
<hggdh> yes indeed, I think libc6 and ureadahead are good chances
<proti> I don't know enough of upstart unfortunately.
<hggdh> upstart has not been changed since end of first week this month, so I would not count it in
<proti> But smth around upstart. start udev works ok. start kdm does the correct thing.
<proti> Something is wrong in the chain of actions.
<hggdh> how did you open a new console that early in the boot?
<proti> boot with break=bottom, then mount -o move all of the fs.
<hggdh> duh
<proti> Then chroot and run getty -8 -l -n /bin/bash tty2
<proti> and then exit twice.
<proti> fs = /proc /sys /dev and so on.
<proti> Added --verbose too, I used this excellent page here : http://upstart.ubuntu.com/wiki/Debugging
<proti> Then I wished I knew which target to use for the network multiuser booting.
<proti> hggdh: maybe python or pam.
<proti> and espeak
<Andre_Gondim> natty will be use gnome 3 or 2.32.x
<Amaranth> 2.32.x
<Andre_Gondim> thanks
<rww> mayhaps we need a !gnome3 factoid
<hggdh> proti: interesting. on the second term I re-executed mountall
<hggdh> all FSs are now mounted
<proti> Then ?
<proti> Me too everything is mount ok and the command finish ok.
<proti> but then nothing.
<proti> It should if I read correctly emits virtual-filesystems which should start udev and so on.
<proti> Instead it's like a sitting duck, idling.
<hggdh> no, mine completed boot
<proti> hggdh: I can open a bug -have a launchpad account. But I don't know how to file the bug.
<hggdh> proti: actually I (on tty2) (1) after mounting the FSs '/sbin/initctl stop mountall; (2) /sbin/initctl start mountall
<hggdh> proti: if you succeeed booting, you can run 'sudo ubuntu-bug upstart'
<hggdh> not sure sudo is neede, but just in case...
<hggdh> or, perhaps, mountall as the package
<proti> hggdh: does the boot goes on (udev, network, tty...) ?
<hggdh> it does, but I just found not all is OK
<hggdh> I cannot mount my encrypted home
<proti> Hum, I didn't check upon this one.
<jibel_> hggdh, in your case it might be a race with mountall, I had a very similar issue some time ago with multiple fs on different disks.
<jibel_> hggdh, I added a "sleep .1" before exec mountall in /etc/init/mountall.conf and that fixed it
<jibel_> hggdh, I filed bug 712811
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 712811 in mountall (Ubuntu) "mountall fails with "mountall: fsck /home [369] terminated with status 8"/ Non-existent device - Possible race ?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/712811
<hggdh> jibel_: hum, I will try it
<jibel_> upstart/mountall are very racy
<proti> I started tty1 ok.
<proti> /sbin/initctl start tty1 and got the prompt.
<proti> start mountall did nothing but starting mountall.
<proti> network is down.
<proti> How do I know which jobs upstartd did start and which is blocked by smthg?
<yofel> initctl list - that will dump the state of all known services
<proti> yofel: thanks
<yofel> although one-shot services like mountall will show as stopped after they finished
<proti> I have upstart-udev-bridge plytmounth mountall (pid)  ureadahead
<proti> running
<proti> tty1 and tty2
<proti> I forced them all start
<proti> (dbus too).
<hggdh> gpt X!
<hggdh> proti
<proti> gpt ???
<hggdh> (1) reboot with init=/bin/bash (or /bin/sh)
<hggdh> (2) just in case -- open two gettyś for tty2 and 3
<hggdh> (3) on tty1 -- init -v -- this tty will be locked
<hggdh> (4) on tty2 -- mount -a
<hggdh> (5) on tty2 -- initctl stop mountall
<hggdh> (6) on tty2 -- initctl start mountall
<proti> ok will do
<proti> rebooting now.
<hggdh> proti, you might wat to add a delay as jibel_ pointed out, I did
<hggdh> bloody hell, still no mounted /home/myself
<proti> 1 and 2 ok
<proti> hggdh: runlevel = 6 for init -v ?
<proti> which one is now for multiusers text ?
<hggdh> any from 2 to 6, IIRC
<hggdh> oh text, no, text you pass a kernel parm on boot -- text
<proti> 3 is ko (failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: connection refused).
<proti> I think I nedd to exec /sbin/init from thell.
<proti> shell*
<proti> Forgot the -v.
<proti> Only 2 services started
<proti> plymouth and mountall
<proti> with process
<proti> I saw a ureadhead quit with status 5.
<proti> hggdh: command (3) on tty2 hangs.
<proti> hggdh: sorry I meant command (5).
<hggdh> hum
<hggdh> different behaviour
<proti> wrong assertion
<proti> The mountall command was stuck.
<proti> command (6) is stuck
<hggdh> weird
<hggdh> trying again here
<proti> How can I tell the upstart daemon to go verbose ?
<proti> especially after having started it.
<hggdh> I do not think you can
<proti> too bad
<proti> mountall is listed as process 457 but mountall daemon is 459.
<hggdh> hum. my initctl stop mountall is also stuck
<proti> welcome aboard
<proti> running processes :
<proti> /sbin/init, 2 /bin/bash one on each tty
<proti> plymouthd and mountall --daemon
<proti> Kill -15 did not terminated the mountall --daemon
<proti> I had to kill -9 it.
<hggdh> same here
<hggdh> IDK
#ubuntu+1 2011-02-23
<proti> strace shows the initctl is waiting from the socket /com/ubuntu/upstart
<proti> hggdh: Ok, since you are in control may I leave ? It's 1AM here (france GMT+1), I'll go on at work if necessary tomorow.
<hggdh> proti: yes (but I would discuss more carefully the 'in control' part ;-)
<proti> hggdh: think => You can be stuck the same way as I do -> reproducable.
<hggdh> oh
<hggdh> indeed
<proti> hggdh: stracing the init shows it exchanges some messages with initctl but does nothing else.
<proti> hggdh: could it be because there is no dbus running or not ?
<proti> not really
<proti> initctl dbus start is ok
<proti> but start mountall is still stuck
<proti> Ok I'm now out of ideas.
<proti> hggdh: If something brillant comes trough you brain, PM me. I'll leave the session open. I'll be reading tomorow.
<proti> This issue is quite serious. I can't find a workaround at this time of the night.
<proti> Sleeps will be helping I hope.
<proti> gn
<hggdh> gn
<hggdh> proti: opened bug 723482
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 723482 in mountall (Ubuntu) "system hangs on boot after updates from 2011-02-22" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/723482
<ecinx3> when I wake my laptop from sleep it, the screen doesn't turn back on
<ecinx3> anymore
<jose-neto> i need help
<jose-neto> my ubuntu is not showing the bars i cant get arround anywhere
<jose-neto> help
<jose-neto> i cannot navigate anywhere on the computer
<jose-neto> chanserv there is nobody here
<jose-neto> help
<zniavre> good morning
<coz_> zniavre,  hey guy
<zniavre> i hav found an old laptop to play with natty
<zniavre> :o)
<syrinx> who's here?
<coz_> syrinx,  well apparenlty there must be a net spit on the server
<coz_> syrinx,  which means one of the servers has gone down or has trouble
<syrinx> ahhh
<syrinx> wasn't me
<coz_> syrinx,  so some people may not be able to log on at the moment... it will be fixed
<syrinx> i think you may be able to help me
<coz_> syrinx,  for 10.10  we would have to be in the main channel
<Eruaran> I have an nvidia 9400GT and am wondering what driver is safe to install if I want 3D graphics? The 'Additional Drivers' dialogue offers 3 drivers and I'm not sure which one to use.
<coz_> Eruaran,  I believe nvidia i broken on natty
<coz_> is broken
<Eruaran> great
<Eruaran> because I gave up on ati
<coz_> Eruaran,  when fixed you want to install the nvidia-current driver
<coz_> Eruaran,  that is broken too
<Eruaran> k
<Eruaran> what about experimental?
<coz_> Eruaran,  I dont know... I didint update my system with xserver stuff so I still have nvidia wroking here
<coz_> Eruaran,  I havent had the need to find a workaround
<coz_> Eruaran,  I am sure others here are far more experiences with this than I am ...so hand out :)
<Eruaran> k
<coz_> Eruaran,  I know ati and nvidia are still broken
<coz_> for sure nvidia  but let me check updates hold on
<coz_> yep nvidia is still broken
<cjohnston> Has anyone else been getting a Partial Upgrade message for abour 4 or 5 days now?
<gnomefreak> no but im not upgrading from maverick atm
<cjohnston> Gotcha.. I'm on +1, and been getting that for days.. Last time I upgraded on a partial I had issues so I don't want to upgrade, but at the same time, I'm getting a bunch of crashes
<cjohnston> but the computer operates
<gnomefreak> quit
<cjohnston> ?
<rye> hello, anybody uses Xephyr on natty? Some days ago the -keybd ephyr,,,xkbmodel=evdev stopped working properly
<coz_> hey guys.  todays update including "mount"  now system does not see my second hard drive
<yofel> coz_: doesn't see or doesn't mount it? (sudo fdisk -l    to check if it's seen)
<coz_> yofel,   ok hold on
<coz_> yofel,  no the system doesn not seeit just the linux disk
<yofel> hm, I would blame the kernel then
<yofel> try an older one
<coz_> ooo wait
<coz_> no it doesnt see it
<coz_> yofel,  I dont think its the kernel ,, it was fine until mount was updated
<coz_> let me check in synaptic
<yofel> then check dmesg if the kernel does see the drive at all
<yofel> mount is only responsible for mounting it, not for creating the device file
<yofel> that's the job of kernel/udev I think
<coz_> yofel,  the system sees the drive
<coz_> scisi bios sees it   grub sees it as well
<coz_> but in DE  Places does not  list it
<yofel> and kernel shows in dmesg that it sees it?
<coz_> yofel,  yep
<yofel> does it say as what device it was added?
<coz_> ah let me check again
<yofel> here it shows it as:
<yofel> [    3.876115] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
<yofel> [    3.876507]  sda: sda1 sda2
<yofel> [    3.876698] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk
<coz_> yofel,  what do you mean "as what device it was added"
<yofel> so I can find it as sda with 2 partitions
<yofel>  /dev/sda I mean
<coz_> yofel,  well if I am doing this correctly   a  dmesg | grep sda reads
<coz_> 35.199578] sd 3:0:0:0: [sda] 35843686 512-byte logical blocks: (18.3 GB/17.0 GiB)
<coz_> [   35.200781] sd 3:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
<coz_> [   35.200788] sd 3:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: ab 00 10 08
<coz_> [   35.202305] sd 3:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, supports DPO and FUA
<coz_> which is the drive not showing up in the menus for mounting
<coz_> sdb would be the linux drive
<yofel> hm, then the kernel sees it, but the device file isn't created so there's nothing to mount
<coz_> apparenlty
<coz_> yofel,  any quick way to regenerate that file?
<yofel> not really, it's udevs job to create that on boot I think, but there was no recent udev update...
<yofel> at least I don't know how to do it
<coz_> well I know it was fine until I updated this morening let me check synaptic again for histroy
<coz_> ok I will update everything that does not effect nvidia  and reboot to see if there is a change
<zniavre> good afternoon
<zniavre> any way to restore the unity-2D panel please?
<zniavre> i got only one indicator and not the most usefull
<susundberg> Dont know the proper solution but brute force would be remove/rename your home directory
<zniavre> ouch ...  :o)
<zniavre> i was thinking something less "strong"
<coz_> ah no change :(
<coz_> yofel,  on the linux channel I did do blkid  which only sees the linux drive but udisks --enumerate sees all drives  but someone said  udidsks  , "that's what gnome uses, so if it's not visible in ui but udisks knows about it, it's being hidden on purpose"
<coz_> I am not sure that would be it
<yofel> I've no experience with udisks, so I'm clueless :(
<coz_> ok thanks
<coz_> I will see what I can dig up
<proti> hggdh: ping
<hggdh> proti: morning
<proti> morning.
<hggdh> proti: no advance. I cannot *repeat* my feats of yesterday
<proti> hggdh: I found a workaround.
<hggdh> yes? \o/
<proti> Just comment all the entries in fstab that refers to an UUID.
<proti> Then mountall runs ok.
<hggdh> proti: can you update the bug with it?
<proti> I was doing it :-).
<hggdh> great! YES!
<hggdh> now why the hell??
<proti> hum, cause mountall is racy...
<proti> just quoting.
<proti> I can cope without having the swap and /boot mounted for the moment if I can boot the system.
<proti> hggdh: Should be easy to reproduce now. Start mountall with a mix of UUID and LVM entries in fstab and see what happens.
<proti> hggdh: posted.
<proti> hggdh: I'd say when mountall is given an UUID, it has to scan all possible devices to find the UUID and hangs at some of it for an unknown reason.
<hggdh> proti: this sounds strangely familiar...
<proti> Wrong hope.
<proti> I rebooted and the system is still stuck, with or without UUID.
<hggdh> ah
<hggdh> this sort of matches with my failure to reproduce
<proti> The worst is that a simple mount -a is doing ok.
<proti> Whereas mountall blocks.
<hggdh> it depends on some ordering (that I have not yet figured out)
<proti> I'm out of suggestion for now.
<proti> Maybe some watchdog would help there.
<proti> hggdh: What did you fail to reproduce ?
<hggdh> proti: I was able to get up to X
<hggdh> but could not reliably reproduce
<proti> Rhaaa, not fair... I'm the only one cursed.
<proti> how ? You mean it hangs from time to time ?
<charlie-tca> I updated my Xubuntu natty last night, and it rebooted for me
<krzysiek> Hi. When nvidia drivers for new Xorg will be released?
<hggdh> charlie-tca: and you do not use multiple filesystems, correct?
<yofel> no ETA for that, as soon as nvidia releases one
<charlie-tca> let me think now
<charlie-tca> might be ext3 and ext4, but that would be all
<bjsnider> yofel, can you get somebody to put that in the topic? then we can just say "read the topic"
<charlie-tca> this system has both natty and maverick on it
<krzysiek> yofel: what "ETA" means? (i am not good at english)
<proti> I think I'm gonna install a small debian next to natty. Just in case....
<proti> krzysiek: Estimated Time of Arrival (ETA)
<krzysiek> Ok. Thanx :)
<proti> hggdh: would an strace of an ltrace of the process be of any help ?
<proti> The mountall hangs here in a reliable way.
<hggdh> proti: it is a try
<proti> Well no luck. I started the mountall with ltrace , and it started all the system (or is a coincidence).
<proti> I'll try again later.
<proti> One little thing completely unrelated -> at home I have an alu apple keyboard.
<proti> When starting with init=/bin/bash, the mapping is perfect.
<proti> But when I reach X (and the text console), the <> and @# keys are swapped.
<proti> Or it's something new to the 2.6.38 kernels.
<yofel> we had a bug in console setup once which set the keyboard layout to US,AF by default - check what you have in /etc/default/keyboard
<hggdh> it may well be something else missing from startup. I was able to reach X, for example, byt ecryptfs was not set
<proti> How does an initctl start cryptdisks-enable sounds ?
<proti> hggdh: ltrace file is 1.4 Mb.
<proti> I can compress it.
<proti> May I attach it to the but report ?
<proti> bug*
<hggdh> proti: yes, you can attach it. No need to compress
<espen77> how can i remove the windows partitions icons from the unity launcher?
<proti> ltrace is ok or do you want strace too ?
<proti> hggdh: I'm lost. One time it hangs, one time it works, and I'm don't really know why.
<hggdh> proti: yes, same here. I wonder if upstart events are getting lost
<bencer_> hi all, i've prepared updated packages for libebox and ebox-* which i'm uploading to my ppa, which should be the procedure to request their inclusion in natty?
<espen77> bencer_: try asking in #ubuntu-motu
<bencer_> espen77: ok thanks
<proti> hggdh: Some info maybe unrelated, when launching some commands like : ps aux |grep mountall
<proti> I have to push a key sometimes to get the output.
<proti> Like if something was stuck somewhere, and pushing a key generated an interrupt and make the flow goes.
<hggdh> proti: this may be just a consequence of upstart missing/failing to keep on with the boot
<proti> Myabe
<proti> maybe*
<proti> hggdh: I suggest that upstart implements some kind of watchdog/timeout/stuck detection for avoiding such issues (or at least making them less painfull).
<proti> Especially with its satellites mountall and brothers.
<mehmann> can i install ubuntu 11.04 with  LUKS from the alternate cd ?
<om26er> i am stuck in a situation here. installing daily build, partitionor does not start, busy cursor
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> been doing that a couple of days.
<charlie-tca> om26er: 64bit?
<om26er> charlie-tca, 32bit
<charlie-tca> Only thing I found that worked is trying the other image
<om26er> charlie-tca, alternative image?
<om26er> i was wondering if there is a method to install using the debian installer from within the live session
<charlie-tca> I go back and forth between them to get one that works. Desktop worked good yesterday
<charlie-tca> live session doesn't have debian-installer on the cd, does it?
<genii-around> That latest nouveau update fixed a prob I was having where it wasn't able to do the full 1680x945 before. Am still getting some screen artifcats though.
<genii-around> artifacts, rather
<lmojzis> howdy
<lmojzis> Is there anybody who can help me installing 11.04? I have problem with ubiquity... I enter the installer, change my language and go to next screen... then it hangs, when I click next (on thah screen that say i am connected to internet, i am on AC power and gives me option to install proprietary SW) PLS
<lmojzis> I just need to get past that screen
<lmojzis> now i tried upgrading recently
<lmojzis> maybe that could help
<lmojzis> Nope, didn`t
<charlie-tca> cd's are broken today
<lmojzis> I see...
<lmojzis> Isn`t there any way? I mean alternative installer or using ubiquity from maverick...
<Pici> Don't use today's CDs.  Try the A2 cd.
<lmojzis> Pici: Today`s cds at least shows gnome... A2 wasnt able to be loaded, it crashed on loading... I found out a sollution. I just had to use noacpi option from installer bootloader... But then nothing really worked well... I chrooted then on the system, did apt-get upgrade and rebooted and then the system ran into just login shell and nothing else... I tried logging as root and firing startx and gdm etc. and nothing worked... What is the suggestion? I have
<lmojzis> that sh*tty MacBookPro 7-1 from Mapple...
<lmojzis> I know there`s allways a way to use maverick, but I just thought I ain`t giving up halfway...
<charlie-tca> try yesterday's cd, it worked
<charlie-tca> take it back, it hung too
<lmojzis> charlie-tca: really? Alright... Is it possible to load current live CD to ram without restarting, so i will be able to burn it
<lmojzis> oh i see
<Konstigt> hey boys & girls. need to use natty for testing a possible kernel problem but X won't start (installed alpha 2 and dist-upgraded fully as of today). This is my Xorg.0.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/571307/
<Konstigt> anyone knows why Xorg segfaults? is it a known problem?
<syrinx> @charlie, you could make a usb startup drive
<lmojzis> Konstigt: personally, i never faced it recently
<charlie-tca> syrinx: actually, I can not boot from usb, so that would be worthless, wouldn't it?
<syrinx> yea in that case it would lol
<lmojzis> syrinx: feaucking MacBook Pro... I hate it right now... It doesnt even have a num keys... And booting from USB or card doesn't work as well... too expensive to not work...
<lmojzis> syrinx, charlie-tca: So would I do best installing Maverick?
<charlie-tca> today, probably
<charlie-tca> Otherwise, just give it a day or so to get fixed
<lmojzis> charlie-tca: What about keeping extra partition for dailies and using stable?
<charlie-tca> That works for me. I have maverick that runs daily on one system, and two partitions I alternate to test Natty installs
<lmojzis> Strange is that I recently had problems installing debian as well lol... In the text mode it stuck and on cons. 4 there was prompt, whether i wanna install unreliable packages and it was not continuable...
<lmojzis> cause was ol' keys
<lmojzis> so back to my question, is it possible to burn it from actual running live cd without rebooting? Like moving OS to ram (as toram param0
<lmojzis> *param)
<lmojzis> (to burn Maverick)
<lmojzis> or is it possible to download maverick iso and run it from there? Chroot
<lmojzis> or what
<lmojzis> sorry for my dumb questions >:)
<lmojzis> :)
<gnomefreak> lmojzis: please join #ubuntu for maverick questions
<lmojzis> gnomefreak: this is general, i think... (download distro and run it from already running livecd)
<Konstigt> wtf.. now I'm not getting the segfault any longer but it cannot load any modules. http://paste.ubuntu.com/571313/
<gnomefreak> lmojzis: this channel is not a general support channel it is stricktly Natty support/discussion. please join #ubuntu for help with your question
<Konstigt> sigh.. why can't I start X. Is it possible to debug this further? (II) LoadModule: "intel" (WW) Warning, couldn't open module intel
<Konstigt> and the same for vesa and fbdev
<gnomefreak> right now X is still being updated and intel was one of the problems. please see the link in the /topic about X
<gnomefreak> there is a good chance you will have that bug. however there are alot of X updates in todays batch, maybe help or maybe not, i dont know yet
<gnomefreak> ok after filtering through the updates only 1 is held back due to problems
<gnomefreak> yep language-selector-common is the only one not to update yet
<gnomefreak> lets see what breaks :)
<gnomefreak> anyone running natty/unity with gnome-terminal that can test something for me, i can also use someone running classic desktop with gnome-terminal test as well.
<pr0ph3t> hi all
<pr0ph3t> anyone else having mouse and touchpad issues after the last update?
<pr0ph3t> I just did the last partial upgrade and now the pointer doesn't move, I can just click, left and right
<BUGa_TopGear> pr0ph3t: protip NEVER do partial upgrades
<pr0ph3t> that's what I get most of the times, it just says that for various reasons I should do a partial upgrade, because there are too many updates
<duffolonious> BUGa_TopGear: what's your recommended alternative?
<pr0ph3t> or because a previous update did not go well, which is not the case
<BUGa_TopGear> duffolonious: I use aptitude safe-upgrade
<duffolonious> ahhh
<BUGa_TopGear> and when clear, I do a full-upgrade
<pr0ph3t> you mean apt-get update && apt-get upgrade?
<BUGa_TopGear> no. I mean aptitude, really
<duffolonious> apt-get update && apt-get safe-upgrade && apt-get full-upgrade
<yofel> pr0ph3t: you should read up on partial upgrades - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1641400
<pr0ph3t> yofel, thanks will do, and I don't get the safe/full-upgrade options
<yofel> pr0ph3t: aptitude is a different apt interface from apt-get
<yofel> apt-get install aptitude
<yofel> has  a different dependency resolver
<duffolonious> yeah, my bad
<gnomefreak> be careful with language-selector-common it wants to remove language-selector ubuntu-desktop  other than that everything seems fine at least on my system
<BUGa_TopGear> for years apitude been saving my life when running devel
<gnomefreak> yofel: aptitude is installed by default IIRC
<yofel> aptitude safe-upgrade will upgrade most things without breaking anything hopefully, full-upgrade will do all updates - potentially removing important things
<yofel> gnomefreak: not on desktops since maverick
<pr0ph3t> how do I know whether it's safe to do full-upgrade then?
<gnomefreak> oh damn
<yofel> it will tell you what it does before it does anything
<yofel> read it and decide if you want to do that
<yofel> aptitude can offer different resolutions for a dependency conflict too
<gnomefreak> upgrading from maverick to natty at this time is not a safe bet
<gnomefreak> hint X is still broken
<yofel> aptitude also has a curses interface which is nice in some cases (run sudo aptitude without options)
<gnomefreak> see link in topic
<duffolonious> is update-manager yet a different resolver?
<pr0ph3t> duffolonious, that's what I used
<yofel> duffolonious: no idea, but it has the major downside that it doesn't tell you what it'll do before you click ok
<duffolonious> partial update only seems to exist their
<yofel> so usually you should switch to apt-get / aptitude once you get a partial upgrade prompt
<gnomefreak> it is the safest upgrade options, but atm from maverick to natty it will likely only allow a partial upgrade since ubuntu-desktop will be removed
<yofel> or wait until the conflicts are resolved
<gnomefreak> partial upgrade is not far from a broken system. i suggest waiting 1 week at this time
<gnomefreak> hopfully some of the X fixes will have landed as well as the language-selector-common problem
<pr0ph3t> re all
<pr0ph3t> still the touchpad doesn't work, maybe the elantech driver is broken? any suggestions how to find out? Thanks for previous tips by the way, I'll only use aptitude for upgrades from now on
<gnomefreak> yofel: are you on gnome/unity or gnome/classic?
<gnomefreak> if the package updates using apt or aptitude isnt going to decide if it works or fails to work
<gnomefreak> if there is unmet depends or any confliks than aptitude and apt may have different output
<gnomefreak> conflicts
<yofel> on KDE
<yofel> and pr0ph3t was the one with the partial upgrade
<gnomefreak> ah
<pr0ph3t> yes, hi
<yofel> start by looking if there are any errors in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<pr0ph3t> I plugged in a wireless mouse and it works fine, but the touchpad still doesn't
<pr0ph3t> yofel, referred to me I take it
<yofel> yep
<gnomefreak> since it seems that update-manager can not resolve conflicts with language-selector-common it wants to remove ubuntu-desktop. you "should" beable to upgdate everything but that one package (also depends on what packages you have installed and if they are official packages
<gnomefreak> )*
<FloridaGuy> is nvidia working in natty yet
<pr0ph3t> yofel, what should I look for in there? It recognises the touchpad and sets speed, acceleration etc, and the last message I get is: [   853.512] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)
<pr0ph3t> right after (II) config/udev: Adding input device ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad (/dev/input/mouse0)
<yofel> hm, no, only (WW) or (EE) messages would be interesting if it doesn't work
<gnomefreak> FloridaGuy: i think it is just the nvidia-current drivers
<yofel> any driver error in 'dmesg' output?
<yofel> FloridaGuy: no, still no proprietary driver
<FloridaGuy> what about nvidia latest beta
<yofel> doesn't work
<FloridaGuy> ok
<gnomefreak> FloridaGuy: X is the source of the problem causing the drivers to fail
<FloridaGuy> xorg
<gnomefreak> we will change the /topic when it has been resolved or at least around that time
<pr0ph3t> yofel, input: ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad as /devices/platform/i8042/serio4/input/input12, this line, the platform driver is asus_laptop usually
<yofel> hm out of ideas then - maybe poke in #ubuntu-x for debugging instructions or search on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/ for something useful
<gnomefreak> anyone kno whow to open your home dir. in nautilus in unity. i dont have it as a menu entry anywhere
<gnomefreak> it seems that using the ubuntu icon in upper left gives you a choice including find folders and the one option that doesnt work is find folders
<gnomefreak> sorry find files
<espen77> setting full transparancy and autohide for unity makes a very nice looking desktop.
<LuckySMack_Work> anyone have any experience with natty on an ATI Radeon HD 5570? When I tried to install it, unity kept crashing and making impossible to move my windows or interact with the system. I would have to reboot.
<LuckySMack_Work> i tried the proprietary driver as well and had the same result.
<Daekdroom> LuckySMack_Work, Unity is too unstable
<Daekdroom> LuckySMack_Work, you should use classic GNOME for now, really.
<LuckySMack_Work> yea that was the replies to people issues i saw in the forums so far.is there a way to set the default when installing the OS?
<espen77> LuckySMack_Work: you can choose it when logging on
<LuckySMack_Work> oh yea thats true. shoulda been obvious. i usually set it to auto login when installing.
<cozziemoto> LuckySMack_Work,  choose  classic gnome ( no effects)  probably
<cozziemoto> guys I am reinstallin 10.10  to see if the issue I had earlier repeats itself... so get  natty finished,,, I really dislike maverick :)
#ubuntu+1 2011-02-24
<FloridaGuy> i know there is apt-fast apt-proz and a few others...those are to to speed up download of apt-get...is there away to speed the install process up..?
<yofel> depends, you could use libeatmydata so fsync() does nothing - use dpkg --force-unsafe-io which only disables sync() and thus isn't as insane as libeatmydata - or buy an SSD
<yofel> I guess other methods are there too
<FloridaGuy> yofel: why would i buy an ssd harddrive...i would just switch to arch
<cjohnston> is anyone else running +1 being told that the only thing available is a partial upgrade for multiple days now?
<yofel> FloridaGuy: for me setting force-unsafe-io does speed things up, so I'm happy with that
<FloridaGuy> yofel: it would be what..apt-get install <package name> -force-unsafe-io
<yofel> no, add 'force-unsafe-io' to /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg in a new line
<FloridaGuy> ok
<FloridaGuy> yofel: put force-unsafe-io under...  no-debsig or log /var/log/dpkg.log
<FloridaGuy> never mind a new line
<yofel> I put it under the first one http://paste.ubuntu.com/571432/
<yofel> I don't think it matters
<FloridaGuy> ok...thanks...ill reboot for the... linux-image-2.6.38-020638rc6-generic_2.6.38-020638rc6.201102220910_i386 ....then come back and see how that does
<Eruaran> hi all
<Eruaran> I saw a bunch of updates to x and stuff today
<Eruaran> Does that mean *maybe* ati/nvidia drivers might work now?
<Eruaran> Or am i jumping the gun a bit?
<bjsnider> you're jumping several guns
<bjsnider> quite impressive, actually
<Eruaran> wow yay me :P
<Daekdroom> Eruaran, I'd try waiting for the fglrx/nvidia-current updates, really
<Daekdroom> X stack getting updates usually do not mean closed sources driver that weren't working will start working.
<Eruaran> Daekdroom: ok
<Eruaran> I'll keep a keen eye out
<Eruaran> oh, how are things looking with fglrx?
<Eruaran> I've never been able to get my HD3650 to work nicely
<Eruaran> Only ever been able to get desktop effects / crash if you want to play a game OR... beautiful gaming / no desktop effects
<Eruaran> If that's sorted soon I'll put my HD3650 back in my system
 * Eruaran lurks
<kmqat> Hi, I've got an Acer AO522 with an AMD Ontario APU that fails to boot with the daily build. I haven't been able to find the corresponding bug. Is this a known issue?
<kmqat> Also, the specific problem is that the screen goes crazy nuts and locks up. How can I get some kind of log output before that happens? (booting from USB)
<gnomefreak> anyone do a clean install of Natty? i would like to know if ubuntu software center replaced synaptic yet
<gnomefreak> lots of updates in less than 4 hours :)
<geser> anyone else haveing the problem that the mouse scrollwheel doesn't scroll anymore?
<gnomefreak> geser: on a laptop or normal mouse?
<geser> normal mouse
<gnomefreak> laptop == touchpad
<gnomefreak> geser: no my mouse works fine
<susundberg> my mouse is still working properly also
<gnomefreak> apport-collect doesnt seem to be working for me though
<geser> I'll try #ubuntu-x then if they have any idea what's broken in my natty
 * gnomefreak is hungry but no one is is open this early
<gnomefreak> ok so i have filed like 5 bugs in 2days, i am tired of fileing bugs for now
<cdbs> Looks like my Synaptics touchpad isn't working at all
<cdbs> anyone else with similar issues?
<gnomefreak> cdbs: i few people the other day
<cdbs> I updated today, it was fine till yesterday
<cdbs> and I updated yesterday as well
<cdbs> gnomefreak: ?
<cdbs> I didn't get you
<gnomefreak> cdbs: a few people were complaining about touchpad not working
<cdbs> gnomefreak: any workaround?
<gnomefreak> i dont think anyone filed a bug on it
<gnomefreak> cdbs: not that i know of
<cdbs> hmm
<cdbs> The mouse click button is working, though
 * gnomefreak never uses the touchpad
<gnomefreak> i like my usb mouse alot better
<htorque> cdbs, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/724051
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 724051 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "upgrade to 1.3.99+git20110116.0e27ce3a-0ubuntu4 breaks touchpad " [High,Confirmed]
<htorque> cdbs, also, RAOF is looking for users facing that problem
<cdbs> htorque: yes, I already got the bug link, thanks to LP search
<ebischoff> Hi people. I have installed the latest updates to natty. One one of my machines (a macintosh), everything is perfect. On the other one (a PC with NVidia video card), I can't go past plymouth. Last messages on screen are about mounted filesystems. I am able to chroot into the old system from this Live CD.
<susundberg> so your X/Nvidia drivers are not working properly
<susundberg> ?
<ebischoff> not sure. All i can say is that i keep seeing forever the four dots cycling welcome screen
<susundberg> Oh wait, plymonth is "Plymouth is a bootsplash for Linux. It supports animations."
<susundberg> Hmm, no console access with ctrl + alt + f1/f2
<ebischoff> yes, i see the bootsplash, and then that's all.
<susundberg> i guess no if its plymonth still running
<ebischoff> no console access, no ssh, but pings are okay
<susundberg> you could try without "splash" and "quiet" options
<yofel> print+alt+k and then ctrl+alt+f2 should give you a terminal
<susundberg> oh!
<susundberg> good to know!
<yofel> the first one is sysrq+k and will kill plymouth
<ebischoff> oh, that one is a cool tip
<yofel> if that doesn't give you a terminal it's stuck in the boot process well before X
<susundberg> "The magic SysRq key is a key" :)
<susundberg> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<yofel> if it does check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ebischoff> i can get a console from a chrooted environment
<ebischoff> ok, checking this one now
<ebischoff> that's funny. I don't seem to have Xorg.log* files in /var/log
<ebischoff> i'll try the sysreq trick and also try to get fresh dmesg from there
<ebischoff> see you folks
<ebischoff> aaaah wait wait wait
<ebischoff> i have an onboard video card and an extra video card
<ebischoff> i'll try to boot from the onboard card
<ebischoff> it least it would give me a system
<ebischoff> see you later
<jml> my time indicator is showing the wrong day
<ebischoff> OK people. Still not booting further as the plymouth. Alt+Sysreq+k not working. Also tried with no effect to use another video card. Up to yesterday no problem booting.
<marijus> anyone not getting unity to start after todays updates?
<ebischoff> i don't know what unity is, but my system does not boot anymore after recebt updates
<yofel> unity is the new desktop interface
<yofel> ebischoff: which graphics driver did/do you use?
<ebischoff> ah, i'm using kde
<ebischoff> i tried to boot on my nvidia card, and also on the onboard card
<yofel> did you have the nvidia driver installed?
<ebischoff> funny enough, no problem at all on the macintosh, while i did the updates exactly at the same time
<marijus> getting this error starting compiz with unity enabled: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/571699/
<yofel> my thinkpad boots fine with nvidia using nouveau
<ebischoff> strange thing is, no log file modified in var/log, apart from the ones modified when using aptitude from the chroot environment
<yofel> hm... then it's possibly stuck on mounting filesystems during boot
<yofel> someone else did report something like that
<ebischoff> i don't know which drivers it's trying to use. i tried putting a safe vesa setup with xorg.conf file, with no effect. also tried removing xorg.conf
<ebischoff> yes there are similar reports on the forum : plymouth continuing forever
<ebischoff> i'm not sure it's linked to xorg. I've been looking at xorg because the latest updates are related to xorg, but it seems the problem is much earlier
<ebischoff> last messages are related to fsck, which are completly normal
<yofel> yeah, if you don't even get to a tty then it's probably stuck earlier, proti and hggdh were discussing mount issues a while ago
<ebischoff> i can try booting to runlevel 1 to prove it is unrelated to xorg
<ebischoff> yes i don't get other ttys with ctrl alt f1 and such
<ebischoff> pings answer, but not ssh
<yofel> upstart doesn't really care about runlevels - so if anything disable KDM
<ebischoff> i'm booting natty on the mac right now to get a irc client and continue this discussion while being able to do the tests
<yofel> you can add --verbose to the kernel options too so upstart tells you what it tries to do
<ebischoff> ok will do
<yofel> not easily debuggable though since it starts the jobs asynchronous
<ebischoff> ok, i'm back from the mac
<ebischoff> so rebooting from the pc with --verbose as kernel arg
<ebischoff> and disabling kdm
<yofel> you could also try to use init=/bin/sh (or bash) http://upstart.ubuntu.com/wiki/Debugging
<hggdh> what goes on? Unable to finish boot on natty?
 * hggdh goes read the backlog
<ebischoff> yes, unable to boot
<hggdh> hum. Would you, per chance, have multiple filesystems?
<ebischoff> funny enough, this is same natty, but on my mac, here
<ebischoff> only ext4
<hggdh> only one filesystem?
<ebischoff> many
<hggdh> yeah
<hggdh> sounds like myself and proti
<hggdh> bad news
<ebischoff> --verbose, or verbose, after ro single ?
<hggdh> I have been able to (eventually) complete the boot, but ecryptfs is hosed, which means I cannot login (root can, no ecryptfs for root)
<hggdh> --verbose
<ebischoff> no encrypted fs here
<hggdh> but you will probably still hang -- but you have to try anyway
<ebischoff> wow lots of stuff
<hggdh> yeah. the end protion is the only thing we will be able to look at
<ebischoff> network-interface (eth0) pre-start process exited normally
<ebischoff> othe eth0 messages
<ebischoff> handling started event
<hggdh> oh, you are cabled (I am not, so I never see these)
<ebischoff> mountall-net main process exited normally
<ebischoff> handling stopping event
<hggdh> and then you are stuck, right?
<ebischoff> mountall-net state changed from stopping to killed
<Guest85918> since last update my system can't boot further than loading udev (I think it is stuck there), also I figured that the update included the 2.6.38-5-generic kernel but uname -r shows 2.6.37, where can I start looking for the error?
<ebischoff> handling stopped event
<ebischoff> and that's all
<ebischoff> same problem with -4 kernel
<hggdh> Guest85918: there seems to be a regression on udev. I know it affects *installation*, but I do not know the full impact
<hggdh> ebischoff: you will need to reboot, and follow the instructions on http://upstart.ubuntu.com/wiki/Debugging
<ebischoff> ok, init=/bin/sh ?
<hggdh> you *may* be able to complete boot (eventually)
<hggdh> I would use init=/bin/bash
<Guest85918> i managed to jump into console and startx as root, than I had to start dbus and some other stuff now I can at least go online and get help.
<hggdh> ebischoff: after getting to the bash prompt on tty1: open a getty on tty2; then go to tty2, and open a getty on tty3; and again tty3 to open a getty on tty4
<hggdh> ebischoff: you will probably need the additional shells
<Guest85918> why does uname -r show the old kernel version although apt-get install says that 2.6.38 is already installed?
<yofel> Guest85918: does sudo update-grub list the 38 kernel?
<proti> ebischoff: congrats you have the same bug as I.
<Guest85918> yes, but just like "Ignoring Xen kernel on non-Xen host: vmlinuz-2.6.38-5-generic
<Guest85918> "
<yofel> o.O? that's a real installation?
<hggdh> oh
<proti> morning all
<hggdh> Guest85918: please run 'dpkg -l linux\image\*' and pastebin the results here
<hggdh> sulut proti, we have another fellow with our issue
<proti> I saw that.
<ebischoff> yeah got a shell
<yofel> er, dpkg -l linux-image-* you mean
<hggdh> and I am still unable to raise awareness on this
<Guest85918>  dpkg -l linux-image-* makes -> http://pastebin.com/wedJYqu0
<proti> hggdh: It's a stealth problem that can have huge impact when the next image will be out.
<hggdh> aye
<ebischoff> ok, how do i call this getty thing ?
<proti> getty -8 -n -l /bin/bash 3844 tty<x> &
<proti> ebischoff: don't forget the & at the end.
<proti> I getting good at typing this command :)
<hggdh> weird, I do not see any Xen kernel installed
<proti> ebischoff: 38400* sorry
<noah> I did that dist-upgrade today, yesterday was everything fine
<ebischoff> command accepted silently, but no Ctrl-Alt-F2 switch
<proti> ebischoff: try just alt F<x> where x is the same x as the tty
<ebischoff> 38400 instead of 3844 solved
<ebischoff> ok, got 6 terminals
<proti> e
<ebischoff> now what ? ;-)
<proti> initial console -> exec init
<ebischoff> stuck after the various fscks apparently
<ebischoff> but still got the other consoles, that's cool
<ebischoff> funny, there are two fsck processes still running
<ebischoff> ah it's normal fsck, sorry, mounted too many times
<proti> now what I did :
<proti> kill -9 <pid of mountall>
<proti> run mountall by hand several times until everything is mounted
<proti> sometimes mount -a before helps
<proti> then kill is the mountall does not finish
<proti> until it works ok
<ebischoff> or i could simply do the mounts by hand
<proti> not enough
<ebischoff> including proc and dev, i mean
<proti> upstart relies on the mountall running and telling him it's running
<ebischoff> ah got it
<proti> before starting the next service
<proti> upstart needs to verify mountall is ok (all fs mounted before running next)
<proti> hggdh: here dbus is not running
<proti> ie. does not start
<ebischoff> worked !
<hggdh> proti: will check
<ebischoff> it's booting
<ebischoff> you're a genious
<ebischoff> ok it was a mounting problem then
<ebischoff> no xorg stuff
<hggdh> dbus-daemon is running here
<proti> Thanks, you're lucid....:)
<proti> hggdh: says -> unable to connect to the system bus : Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: Connection refused
<proti> Funny since it's the system dbus server...
<proti> The unix socket exists (shoud it ?).
<ebischoff> i have to go to the dentist now
<proti> ebischoff: sorry for you
<ebischoff> we'll restart after that
<ebischoff> lol
<proti> ebischoff: xorg not starting is a normal problem I have at this time
<ebischoff> wonder what was worse, not able to debug the system or going to the dentist ;-)
<noah> proti: had the same, did sudo start dbus -> worked
<ebischoff> yes xorg does not start but i guess i have to pass nomodeset to the kernel ?
<proti> noah: me too, says started/running (no pid) and no process is showing in the ps list
<proti> ebischoff: you have nvidia ?
<ebischoff> yes
<proti> with nouveau or nvidia ?
<ebischoff> dunno, switched so many times ;-)
<ebischoff> nv
<proti> I suggest keeping nouveau once they fix the occasional freeze.
<proti> ebischoff: no way, nv is dead and buried
<ebischoff> nouveau made me so many problems
<proti> what hardware ?
<proti> My Xorg is down whereas the one at work is running
<yofel> if you get the freeze, you can try to use nouveau.noaccel=1 as kernel parameter, works for me, no 3D of course
<proti> of course
<ebischoff> ok, just tried nouveau and it froze my screens ;-)
<ebischoff> i'll sort that out later
<proti> Well startx on console is working but not initctl start gdm
<proti> funny
<yofel> you can read up on the most common freeze on freedesktop bug 26980
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 26980 in Driver/nouveau "NVA3 / NVA5 / NVA8 / NVAF (GT2xx/GT3xx) with nouveau: random GPU lockups" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=26980
<proti> ok, fixed, and remaining /var/run/dbus/pid file
<proti> was causing the trouble
<proti> an remaining*
<proti> hggdh: is there a workaround for mountall (execing 'mount -a' instead ?)
<noah> is it normal that I get root access to my system when pressing Alt+Sysrq+i on startup without the need of a pwd or anything?
<proti> noah: Yes
<proti> Read the txt file about sysrq
<proti> sysrq+i means kill everything but init.
<noah> yes, but i did not know that i wil automatically get logged into my system as root when using is
<noah> it*
<proti> That is the default behaviour for upstart. An emergency procedure I think.
<hassan> guys anyone can help?
<hassan> i cant login to my ubuntu
<hassan> i kept getting that x.org error
<proti> hassan: could you tell a little bit more ?
<proti> what x.org error ?
<hassan> well restarted pc i was sent to terminal, tried startx didnt work
<hassan> they said check the log
<proti> so ?
<hggdh> proti: Colin is asking some questions on the bug
<hassan> did check did google try to update ugprade
<hassan> still cant login to ubuntu
<hassan> basicaly i am on my win7
<proti> hggdh: where ?
<hggdh> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mountall/+bug/723482
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 723482 in mountall (Ubuntu) "system hangs on boot after updates from 2011-02-22" [High,New]
<proti> ah ok
<proti> I'll do it now.
<hassan> my vga is intel
<proti> Too bad, I've got back my X windows
<proti> env
<proti> hassan: what does the /var/log/Xorg.0.log says ?
<hassan> a big file :P
<proti> grep for (EE)
<hassan> if i login from startup usb ubuntu 10.10 can i get that .log file and put it for you on some website or mail it?
<proti> pastebin it ....
<proti> oh
<proti> you need X for that
<proti> hassan: just : grep 'EE' /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<proti> and look at the output
<hassan> okay
<hassan> and how i can show u the errors
<hassan> i login from my 2nd pc and write them?
<arand_> You don't need X for pastebin... just install pastebinit
<hassan> command to pastebinit is?
<hassan> after i install it
<arand_> sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<hassan> okay
<proti> hggdh: dpkg.log posted.
<arand_> or "command that produces text | pastebinit
<hassan> brb then i will run again ubuntu
<hassan> and do that
<hassan> thanks
<hassan> be back in few
<hassan-> hi proti still there?
<hassan-> http://paste.ubuntu.com/571736/
<arand_> Seems like it's your keyboard that's messing up o_=
<hassan-> ideas?
<hassan-> replace it with another and test?
<hassan-> and u think only windows is messed up from mircosoft seems there keyboard is worse lol
<arand_> I have no idea really, but replacing it would be one test to do...
<hassan-> arand
<hassan-> arand_
<hassan-> god bless you mate
<hassan-> i changed the keyboard from an expensive into one shity one
<hassan-> and it worked
<hassan-> thanks for your help
<arand_> hassan-: If you have time please report a bug as well, or look if it is already reported and provide more info if possible
<hassan-> its already scanning for bugs
<hassan-> i will report it when its done
<hassan-> i always do, and send complete files
<arand_> :)
<hassan-> even i am still n00b
<hassan-> but i know n00bs can get the best bugs ever
<hassan-> i have a question though, sometimes my bug has sisters how can i know if its same? does it matter if i report it as new? or admins will get angry?
<ali1234> they won't get angry
<ali1234> it's trivial to mark duplicates so don't worry too much
<ali1234> better to have dupes than no report at all
<arand_> You can always mention "possibly related to #nnnnn" and let triagers decide.
<hassan-> okasy thanks guys i will put the pastbig log in the comment about error
<hassan-> lets hope it helps
<hassan-> okay till next bug, thank you guys for spending part of your spare time to help others\
<noah> how can I get a list of my recent apt-get upgrades?
<edgy> Hi, when I launch gnucash I get this error: gnc.bin-Message: main: binreloc relocation support was disabled at configure time
<edgy> is it only me or a generic bug?
<genii-around> noah: Check /var/log/dpkg.log  and also /var/log/apt/history.log
<edgy> oops! I cannot even launch firefox! it's a gtk issie then, can someoen confirm?
<jibel> Hi, with today's update in Natty I've lost the touchpad and unity doesn't start on 2 different laptops. Anyone experiencing that too ?
<edgy> jibel: I have lost firefox and gnucash ;)
<jibel> edgy, heh edgy, I can't even reach that point :-)
<edgy> jibel: I log using kde not unity
<arand_> jibel: Think so: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/724051
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 724051 in utouch-frame (Ubuntu) "upgrade to 1.3.99+git20110116.0e27ce3a-0ubuntu4 breaks touchpad " [High,In progress]
<jibel> arand, that's it. I'll downgrade. Thanks.
<yofel> frefox starts fine here, amd64 with 4.0 daily build
<kimimben_14> hello!
<kimimben_14> is there any posibility to reutrn old panel type ? i mean i don't want unity and also i don't want to see menus of windows on panel ...
<kimimben_14> how to remove this feature ?
<charlie-tca> kimimben_14: use classic desktop session at login
<kimimben_14> it is just for unity ...
<kimimben_14> i need to disable also menu feature...
<kimimben_14> i want to see the menus on window...
<kimimben_14> tha name of feature is "global menu"
<kimimben_14> how to disable it ?
<charlie-tca> kimimben_14: use classic desktop session at login
<kimimben_14> charlie-tca: i am on classic desktop now.. but global menu is active now...
<ebischoff> hggdh and proti: back from the dentist. I can get a full environment with X and all thanks to your workaround to bug 723482 (killing mountall and restarting it manually several times)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 723482 in mountall (Ubuntu) "system hangs on boot after updates from 2011-02-22" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/723482
<hggdh> ebischoff: great! Way better than where I am right now...
<ebischoff> ouch, sory to hear that, what's wrong ?
<ebischoff> and by the way the mac uses /dev/sdaX, while the PC uses UUIDs in fstab, it explains that the mac is not hit by the bug
 * ebischoff loves when things restart being logical
<taneli> apt-get dist-upgrade wants to remove xorg, probably a bad idea to let it?
<IdleOne> probably
<IdleOne> you may want to wait a few hours/days
<taneli> ok
<charlie-tca> normallyu a bad idea, yeah. Last time I okayed that was a disaster
<IdleOne> charlie-tca: is nvidia still broken?
<charlie-tca> well, it doesn't have 3d working yet
<charlie-tca> I see a Experimental 3d support for nvidia cards in hardware drivers now. I will have to try it
<IdleOne> just wondering if it is "safe enough" to try an upgrade
<yofel> charlie-tca: what card do you have?
<charlie-tca> I been using natty with an nvidia card
 * popey uses natty with nouveau and the experimental 3d support
<popey> the only time I've managed to get it to crash was when running an intensive minecraft session
<charlie-tca> NVidia G84 [GeForce 8600GT] PCI-E Video w/512MB ram
<charlie-tca> popey: are we using gallium now or still in nouveau?
<yofel> ah, should work I think
<popey> we are
<popey> VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G71 [GeForce 7900 GT/GTO] (rev a1)
<popey> thats the card I'm using
<yofel> I've got an GT218 [NVS 3100M] (rev a2) which needs nouveau.noaccel=1 or I get GPU lockups
<IdleOne> nVidia Corporation C61 [GeForce 6150SE nForce 430] (rev a2)
<popey> I'm amazed that nouveau has come on as far as it has
<IdleOne> So, should I attempt an upgrade ?
<IdleOne> expert opinions most welcome :)
<Eruaran> any word on the broken nvidia/ati driver situation?
<popey> define broken?
<virtuald> it'll be fixed at release at usual
<tsuther> hello all
<tsuther> anyone having problems running vmware workstation in the last couple of days?
<tsuther> modules compile fine, but vmware simply goes away when it's run
<tsuther> same thing with vmplayer
<tsuther> or is this not the proper forum for such things
<charlie-tca> if it is in natty, this is the right place, but if we don't use vmware, we won't respond
<charlie-tca> uh, this seems bad... I have not done any updates today, restarted after updating yesterday. I now have 71 updates to install, and an icon that says restart required to complete updates
<dupondje> somebody here good @ iptables ? :D
<HerrBert> any news on the problem that system does not start anymore since last update/upgrade?
<proti> HerrBert: no
<joejc18> does 11.04 use unity?
<proti> Problem occurs only when system have multiple fs(s) mounted.
<HerrBert> thats bad :/
<rww> joejc18: yes
<arand> joejc18: yes
<HerrBert> might it work when I unplug my mobile hard drives?
<joejc18> how does it compare to gnome?
<proti> HerrBert: problems starts at 2
<Daekdroom> mongy, I prefer pidgin and rhythmbox, therefore I don't get what you're saying.
<mongy> banshee > rbox -- pidgin > empathy.  basically.
<Daekdroom> I think banshee is so bloated.
<gnomefreak> its really weird i have gltext screensaver set and it works fine for a little while than just stops, there is no load on the system
 * gnomefreak scratches head
<arand> gnomefreak: Power saving settings taking over?
<arand> I envy xubuntu getting gmusicbrowser :D
<gnomefreak> arand: i dont hink so as this just started about an hour ago
<gnomefreak> evolution is no longer default email?
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Development:~$ policy evolution
<gnomefreak> evolution: Installed: (none)
<gnomefreak> i never removed it
 * gnomefreak very happy its not installed
<gnomefreak> yay compiz is breaking unity
<HerrBert> metacity!!! :D
 * gnomefreak wonders what email client we ship with now
<rww> Ubuntu is Evolution and Xubuntu is Thunderbird, I thought.
<charlie-tca> as far as I know, that has not changed yet
<charlie-tca> maybe you don't have an email client today
<gnomefreak> i never removed evo and it is not installed on my system with Ubuntu
<gnomefreak> and yes tb is Xubuntu
<rww> heh, natty's ubuntu-desktop doesn't have evolution on it. interesting.
<gnomefreak> ok so after going through the updates by hand it seems compiz and gsettings* are broken
<arand> gnomefreak: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-meta/+changelog shows no removal ov evolution as far as I can tell
<gnomefreak> begs the question of what email is default now and why does the prefered apps dialog still list evo
<arand> gnomefreak: SInce evolution is the defautl mail app still.
<arand> No change
<gnomefreak> default just not installed
<arand> Well as far as I can tell it should be
<gnomefreak> 2 time outs on that link
<gnomefreak> was evo always under optional?
<gnomefreak> Package: evolution
<gnomefreak> Priority: optional
<mongy> default should be gm-notify :)
<gnomefreak> that isnt an email client
<mongy> I just dont use email as much as I used to, so moved it all to gmail, forwards and such for other accounts, works for me.  Evolution is a fine client though
<gnomefreak> your right i dont see it being removed in the changelog just the couchdb was removed from recommends
<gnomefreak> ok i think i found it
<arand> gnomefreak: The ubuntu-destop installs all recommende packages as well.
<gnomefreak> it seems that the package maybe a meta evolution-common is installed
<arand> http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/ubuntu-desktop
<gnomefreak> arand: yes it does
<rww> arand: yes, the only thing on that page that mentions evo is nautilus-sendto
<gnomefreak> i guess we set *-common instead of evo*
<rww> ... and now it changed on refresh
 * rww thwacks chromium
<gnomefreak> evo is listed under recommends, it used to be depends. keep in mind you can still pass a flag to not install recommends
<arand> ubuntu-desktop reccomends evolution evolution-exchange evolution-indicator evolution-plugins evolution-webcal ... But presumably you will be able to unistall them without unistalling ubuntu-desktop though.
<rww> arand: yeah, my browser was being dumb, my bad
<rww> s/dumb/odd/
<rww> gnomefreak: hasn't been under depends since before hardy ;P
 * arand did not know that parts of ubuntu-meta was actually optional..
<gnomefreak> it says it recommends "evolution" however evolution is not installed
<HerrBert> how do I get my sound running in terminal?
<gnomefreak> HerrBert: you dont in gnome-terminal. i filed a bug on it, hold on and ill give you the number
<gnomefreak> HerrBert: bug 723936 please comment and mark confirmed if yours is same as mine
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 723936 in unity (Ubuntu) "Gnome-terminal no longer plays sounds" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/723936
<HerrBert> gnomefreak: but I need music and its my only os :D
<gnomefreak> HerrBert: my sounds all work except in terminal
<gnomefreak> and only in unity. g-t plays sounds in classic
<HerrBert> than it is another error =) i got: "Waiting for sound system to respond"
<HerrBert> ehen I try preferences at the applet
<gnomefreak> i dont like the command unity --reset :( now i have to get my boarders back. but screenshots work again
<gnomefreak> be back
<HerrBert> I don't even have unity installed on my natty, and when I want to it says just:  unity : Depends: compiz-core-abiversion-20110126 but it is not installable E: Broken packages
<HerrBert> but synamptic says there is no package like compiz-core-abiversion-20110126
<HerrBert> so how can I install unity?
<Aikar> how easy is it going to be to remove unity and go back to gnome shell in 11.04?
<HerrBert> Aikar: I think i made it via remove unity, remove compiz and install metacity =)
<HerrBert> worked for me so long, compiz/unity were always slowly, lame or buggy
<Aikar> i just saw that its gonna be default on desktop for 11.04 :/ (sorry new to ubuntu sorta) i saw unity on my roommates netbook and i think its fine on a netbook but wish it could be a show on command instead of always there, but i dont think id like it on desktop
<Aikar> so, the "gnome shell" is a replacement for metacity, but 11.04 is not using either and using unity right?
<Aikar> to try to understand what each part is better
<Aikar> ok just read that Mutter is the window manager name. does the window manager also control the panels etc?
<ChogyDan> Aikar: I think compiz is the wm
<Aikar> compiz is the lib for compositing effects i think. i know metacity is the WM for 10.10, and i just read that Mutter is the WM of Gnome 3, and that Unity is the WM of 11.04
<ChogyDan> Aikar: I think compiz is a wm, and unity is a shell.  compared to gnome 3 with mutter being the wm and gnome-shell being the shell
<Aikar> dont we already have a compiz package to install compiz effects for 10.10?
<ChogyDan> Aikar: yeah
<Thingymebob> Wow today's updates totally broke my network! No Wireless no Wired
<jfi> broken also in recovery console
<Starminn> How do you get the side-dock to pop up? Running Alpha 2 in a VM and I can't figure out how to get that dock-like thing to pop up.
<Daekdroom> Starminn, it should show up by default if you have all windows minimized, and when you hover over the ubuntu icon on the top left.
<Daekdroom> Starminn, if it doesn't show up, that means you're not using Unity, which is likely, given you're running a VM and they usually don't support 3D out of the box
<Starminn> Daekdroom: Ah..... That would make sense, mhm. Alright, well thanks. That answers my dilemma. :)
<Starminn> It is the UNity interface, by the way. IT's just that that dock isn't popping up. :)
<Starminn> Just for future reference for others running in VM's. Anyway, see ya. Thanks again
<jfi> Thingymebob, downgrading isc-dhcp-client|common fix the issue
<Thingymebob> jfi, Thx I'll give it a go
<jfi> Thingymebob, I have just to a debpkg -i isc-dhcp-client*ubuntu3.deb isc-dcp-common*ubuntu3.deb
<jfi> Thingymebob, you should have the previous version in /var/cache/apt
<jfi> Thingymebob, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/isc-dhcp/+bug/724556
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 724556 in isc-dhcp (Ubuntu Natty) "[Natty] isc-dhcp update breaks network connection" [Critical,Fix released]
<Thingymebob> jfi, Many thanks a newer version of those packages is available from launchpad librarian, doesn't seem to have hit the repos yet. chrooted in and now all fixed
#ubuntu+1 2011-02-25
<bjsnider> longstanding nvidia-current issue is now resolved in the x-updates ppa and in natty official int he next couple of days
<bjsnider> stand up and pollute your britches with joy
<durt> hey folks, an update this afternoon has left me without network, NM's message upon exit during boot is 'cannot find usable dhcp client' or some such, I'll try re-installing isc-dhcp-client. Anybody have anything else to suggest?
<jfi> durt: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/isc-dhcp/+bug/724556
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 724556 in isc-dhcp (Ubuntu Natty) "[Natty] isc-dhcp update breaks network connection" [Critical,Fix released]
<durt> jfi, thanks just found it myself and got them, now to reboot to natty.
<jeffwheeler> I'm trying to figure out how nm determines when to connect to a network. I often have ethernet available, but it seems like nm will try to connect to a wifi network in addition to this, which means that it drops my stream and restarts it. But since this happens pretty frequently (a few times a minute, until my wifi starts breaking), a music stream is pretty annoying.
<jeffwheeler> It seems like once it has an ethernet connection, it shouldn't try to route any traffic over an available wifi network, even if that network is set to connect automatically.
<nemo> wow. that last set of natty updates screwed up my system bad
<nemo> network manager was helpless
<nemo> had to go to a vt and manually setup eth0 after borrowing a cable
<nemo> here's hoping the next setup fixes
<jeffwheeler> I've had longtime wifi problems, never quite diagnosed it. It'll drop after being online for only a few seconds, without my system seeing that the network has died (i.e. it thinks it's still connected, but can't get to the internet anymore, at which point reconnecting fixes it). Other times, it just times out connecting again and again.
<nemo> also entire desktop repeatedly crashed, causing continual error dialogs to pop up
<nemo> whew. seems to be all better
<lamalex> can someone please help me escape dependency hell?
<elky> You'll need to be more specific.
<lamalex> elky, I don't exactly know how- when I try and update it wants to remove. ... pretty much everything
<nit-wit> this is common in this level of development, wait for a straight update/upgrade
<elky> lamalex, update "it"?
<cdbs> Is there some memory leak in Ubuntu?
<cdbs> My system hogs up a lot of memory very soon
<cdbs> even though I may not run that many apps
<cdbs> okay, got it: bug #722972
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 722972 in unity (Ubuntu) "small memory leak in unity-panel-service per use of global menu" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/722972
<leagris> Hello
<susundberg> Good morning
<leagris> Please could you guide me in reporting a bug. Some updates ago, the root account no longer has ENV variables set up for system wide proxy settings. What package should I report to in Launchpad?
<leagris> I could patch /root/.bashrc and add export https_proxy=https://10.48.7.1:3128/ because the lan I'm on require this so Apport can report crash using SSL, but my guess is, root should share the system wide proxy settings verbatim
<leagris> I reckon not looking at that before as it just used to work. Maybe Apport switched to SSL and the ENV proxy settings where never set up for root, or it ceased to be. I don't know.
<leagris> Well, looking further, .bashrc for root is the same as for all users. It look like proxy_settings are in /etc/environment but this does not get loaded by root, so Apport does not know of the proxy for SSL
<susundberg> Please see: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting
<susundberg> Finding proper package (linked from that page): https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Bugs/FindRightPackage
<susundberg> And "f for some reason you cannot file a bug through the Apport tool you can file one via Launchpad"
<leagris> Thanks susundberg but I could not find any clue on identifying a package related to /etc/environment loading by root. apt-file search /etc/environment return nothing.
<leagris> Sorry, crap ! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sudo/+bug/207768
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 207768 in sudo (Ubuntu) "no_proxy environment dropped when calling synaptic" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<leagris> A two years old bug resurfacing, still open, still confirmed, not-fixed
 * leagris slap the Maverick Meerkat with a rotten bug numbered 207768
<proti> morning
<znejk> Hi, I have one partition with 10.10 and one with natty. Today when i did an update in natty it updated grub but when i rebooted the only thing I can see from 10.10 is memtest. Is there a way to reprobe the kernels or something with grub or is all lost?
<om26er> natty does not boot, even did a clean install and the same problem, have to manually start dbus and then gdm starts
<om26er> anyone know of a solution?
<robin0800> om26er, got that here too have to do sudo stop gdm   wait then sudo start gdm
 * yofel installs nvidia driver again
<yofel> better :)
<susundberg> Binary from nvidia page? does it work (again) with new X?
<yofel> no, 270.29 package from x-updates ppa, works fine
<yofel> 270.29 was released yesterday and adds support for x server 1.10
<yofel> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=159990
<vega->  hmm i use x-swat-updates and have not gotten 270.29
<vega-> still on 270.18
<vega-> or is this a different ppa?
<yofel> hm, no, it's https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates/ - the driver is only there for natty though
<vega-> oh ok, i'm still on maverick (on this machine)
<vega-> guess 270.29 would still work on maverick though
<htorque> natty is still at 260.19.29-0ubuntu1, though
<vega-> sure, officially
<htorque> my monitor blinks every 30 seconds with nouveau - do want binary blob NOW
<yofel> yep, it'll take a few days until it's in the archive
<dsdale24> I'm running kubuntu natty, been keeping up to date. After upgrading yesterday or the day before "aptitude full-upgrade" and restarting, I can no longer access the network. Wireless networking isnt working, and even rebooting with a wired connection isn't working. Its a dual-boot machine, windows 7 can connect to the network. Is there a way I can check my config?
<susundberg> the fact that wire-net is not working sounds alarming
<susundberg> ifconfig shows your network configuration
<susundberg> and iwconfig your wireless configuration
<dsdale24> ifconfig just shows lo
<dsdale24> iwconfig shows "lo no wireless extensions" "eth0 no wireless extensions" "wlan IEEE 802.11abg ESSID off/any"
<susundberg> so you are not connected anywhere ..
<dsdale24> right
<susundberg> should the wired connection have dhcp? What are you usually configuring your net with? Why does that not work?
<dsdale24> I tried rebooting with an older kernel (-4 and -5), in safe mode root with networking, but it won't connect
<dsdale24> dhcp, yes
<susundberg> it wont connect -- you mean its not connecting automatically as it used to?
<susundberg> have you tried clicking the network manager icon?
<dsdale24> I usually don't have to do anything for the wired, it just works. With wireless, I use the network manager app in kubuntu
<susundberg> And if you click the network manager what happens -- it seems to work but nothing happens?
<dsdale24> right, its not connecting automatically. When I use the network manager program in kubuntu, the wired connections tab is greyed out and inaccessible, and when I scan for wireless networks, the interface combo box is empty and there are no networks found
<susundberg> ok, try open console and type there 'iwlist scan'
<susundberg> That should scan for available wireless networks (i used to test if driver works ok)
<dsdale24> lo and eth0: "interface doesnt support scanning", wlan0: "failed to read scan data: network is down"
<susundberg> hmm
<susundberg> oh you did say that ifconfig didn show anything but lo
<dsdale24> nothing but lo, yes
<susundberg> try "ifup wlan0"
<susundberg> and then again ifconfig
<susundberg> check if wlan0 appeared there
<dsdale24> ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0
<susundberg> and ifconfig shows nothing?
<dsdale24> ifconfig still only shows lo
<proti> dsdale24: did you try a dhclient eth0 as root ?
<susundberg> ok, how about eth0 then? (ifup eth0)
<yofel> there was a dhclient bug yesterday, maybe you're hit by that
<yofel> made DHCP essentially unusable
<dsdale24> sudo ifup eth0: interface eth0 already configured
<susundberg> but that should not make network manager unusable?
<proti> dsdale24: try: ifconfig eth0 up && dhclient eth0
<dsdale24> dhclient: command not found
<yofel> bug 724556
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 724556 in isc-dhcp (Ubuntu Natty) "[Natty] isc-dhcp update breaks network connection" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/724556
<proti> Wonderfull
<yofel> susundberg: it will render every app that needs dhclient unable to use DHCP
<proti> Wan kind of dhcp client do you have then ?
<susundberg> ah ok.
<yofel> proti: got that too, he needs to update
<yofel> somehow...
<proti> How ? He's got not network..
<susundberg> (but why isnt the eth0 showing up in ifconfig)
<proti> bo*
<susundberg> with usb stick :)
<dsdale24> how do I update without networking? (not meant to sound snarky)
<popey> boot from a live cd, mount up and chroot the local install, update?
<proti> dsdale24: You can ifconfig manualy all the relevant informations.
<proti> You have to know all the dhcp information to connect.
<dsdale24> booting from a live cd is a royal pain on my computer, there is a problem with the drive
<yofel> well, one option would be to download the new isc-dhcp-client .deb and copy it over, or set your IP and gateway by hand, I did latter
<susundberg> not all, but ip and router?
<popey> usb?
<dsdale24> I've never been able to boot a live cd
<popey> pull the disk out, put it in another machine, chroot, update :)
<proti> Make an usb boot and use it.
<yofel> IP, hostmask and gateway and DNS should be enough
<susundberg> !! why not copy the package to usb stick and install there
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<susundberg> well one can use 8.8.8.8 as 'fix me soon' dns ;)
<susundberg> (that is google dns )
<yofel> seriously, if you don't know how to set the IP by hand, just copy the .deb from another machine
<proti> dsdale24: You need to have the previous informations from the dhcp. They lies in a dhcp lease or in your /var/log/syslog.
<dsdale24> If I can just copy a deb to usb, and upgrade from there, that seems easiest. Where can I get it, and could you explain the command to run?
<proti> easiest but not the fastest.
<yofel> dsdale24: what architecture?
<proti> browse http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/
<proti> the isc-dhcp-client should be in i/isc-dhcp-something
<yofel> he can just fetch it from launchpad
<yofel> doesn't matter though, right
<proti> indeed
<yofel> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/isc-dhcp/4.1.1-P1-15ubuntu5 go to the build for your arch and fetch what you need, isc-dhcp-client at least
<dsdale24> ok
<dsdale24> yofel: amd64, sorry, hard to keep up. You guys are amazingly responsive
<proti> He needs the isc-dhcp-common too or not ?
<yofel> maybe, I'm not sure what he'll need to fix it, after that he can just update the others over net
<proti> I mean he'll to dpkg --force-all to install this packages since deps won't match.
<dsdale24> I can't remember how to install from a .deb, guess I've been spoiled by the package manager
<yofel> oh yeah, it has an explicit version depends on -common, so he'll need it
<proti> If I remember well, the package was just missing the /var/run/isc-... files.
<proti> Well dpkg *will think* it needs it.
<yofel> yeah
<yofel> dsdale24: sudo dpkg -i <deb>
<dsdale24> thanks
<yofel> give both at -client and -common at the same time, then dpkg won't complain
<dsdale24> ok, done. shall I reboot?
<yofel> shouldn't be necessary
<dsdale24> well, when I click on the network manager icon (which is a red button with a white X on it), I still don't have access to wired networking
<proti> hggdh: ping
<yofel> dsdale24: what does sudo dhclient say now?
<hggdh> proti: bonjour
<dsdale24> yofel: "sudo dhclient eth0" it doesn't say anything
<yofel> oh cool, nvidia 270.29 uploaded to natty
<yofel> that's progress over command not found, try rebooting, maybe our ifup/down messed something up
<proti> hggdh: salut
<dsdale24> will do
<proti> hggdh: no news from our fellows devs ?
<proti> The bug is picking up heat.
<hggdh> yeah
<hggdh> cjwatson was going to look at it
<proti> I'll post a workaround that works for me to unblock people
<hggdh> but I know there was yet another critical bug that had him for a while
<proti> the dhcp one ?
<hggdh> proti: please do it
<hggdh> proti: no, I do not think so, although it might have been yet another
<proti> Well, it's manual. no way to fix that for now. It's just a formal write of boot init=/bin/bash then initctl stop mountall, kill, initctl start moutall again and again until it boots.
<proti> hggdh: He told me it was something to do with CDIMAGE of server broken.
<proti> I remember now
<dsdale24> thank you yofel, proti, and susundberg, I'm back in business. Just in time too, I was planning on working on python3 support for matplotlib this weekend, now that I finished migrating the project to git and github
<hggdh> correct
<proti> dsdale24: you're welcome.
<yofel> :)
<dsdale24> you guys are awesome
<hggdh> proti: but it does not work for all. Mine is still hosed, ecryptfs down
<proti> hggdh: Did you try to reverse the package one by one until it works ?
<proti> We'll know then who's the culprit.
<hggdh> proti: no, I did not. I did try to identify the sequence, but upstart still befuddles me... there is really no doc on which events are used, and the flow
<hggdh> I did think of building a preti net for it
<proti> a what ?
<Ian_Corne> does the new xorg stack work with the beta nvidia drivers? (270)
<yofel> Ian_Corne: it does with 270.29
<hggdh> proti: a petri net, sorry. Dyslexia is having a day with me
<yofel> Ian_Corne: fetch it from x-updates or wait a few hours
<Ian_Corne> I will wait a few hours
<Ian_Corne> I'm kinda lurking and leeching this +1
<yofel> ^^
<Ian_Corne> don't have time to work stuff out :)
<proti> hggdh: What's a petri net ? Like a petri box ?
<proti> hggdh: I updated the bug with the operation description.
<proti> Mind to try if it resurrects your ecryptfs ?
<hggdh> proti: a preti net is a tool for modelling event-based flows -- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Petri_net
<proti> ok
<proti> May I say that the logic of the boot was not changed by the update. Something in the update changed the behaviour of the mountall.
<hggdh> proti: what I noticed on my side is that the upstart event sequence is changing from boot to boot
<hggdh> and I do not know what programme emits what signals
<hggdh> this would help a LOT, since then we would have a clear picture of the boot sequence, event-based
<hggdh> proti: I will also try your sequence (I was running it a bit different)
<proti> hggdh: I modified it because if I kill -9 the mountall process, upstart launch the sulogin as emergency on/ or do a shutdown instead of going on.
<proti> sulogin on the same console as an interactive shell makes the tty unusable.
<hggdh> heh. Yes, I found it out :-)
<proti> So I tried sleep 5 && kill -9 mountall
<proti> and switch to vt7
<proti> Unfortunately, this morning, this resulted only in shutdown sequence.
<hggdh> this is why I think we are getting stuck in different points each boot
<proti> hggdh: init -v always showed the same end of sequence
<coz_> hey guys
<proti> mountall and other running then mountall-net and others ends correctly but mountall which stays there stuck.
<proti> The picture you took is coherent with what I saw.
<hggdh> yes, but the steps before varied. I have 9 filesystems; the ones that would be mounted varied per boot; the sequence of mounting also
<HerrBert> How can I get my system to use the downloaded and upgraded (via apt-get) kernel 2.6.38?
<patdk-wk> apt-get dist-upgrade, reboot
<HerrBert> I upgraded all versions of 2.6.38 (daily update and dist-upgrade) but it was never used, grub only shows the 2.6.37
<proti> update-grub
<proti> HerrBert: you're using natty ?
<HerrBert> did not help... here is dpkg -l linux-image-*: http://pastebin.com/wedJYqu0
<patdk-wk> should be, only thing with 2.6.38 in it :)
<proti> Hum, you really should purge some of them.
<HerrBert> can I just purge an old kernel version
<proti> Yes
<HerrBert> via apt-get purge?
<patdk-wk> apt-get remove linux-image-2.6.2.*
<proti> dpkg -P linux-image (everything from 2.6.24 -> 2.6.35)
<hggdh> proti: yes... in my case, a 'initctl stop mountall' hangs. I have to kill -9 it
<proti> And keep just one version of each major (2.6.38-5 2.6.37-12)
<proti> hggdh: Then how about your ecryptfs ?
<hggdh> oh, it is still dead
<proti> Let me see
<HerrBert> patdk-wk: trying to remove brings: Package linux-image-2.6.28-16-generic is not installed, so not removed (for 2.6.24 to 2.6.27)
<patdk-wk> just ignore that message
<patdk-wk> it attempt to remove anything, even things not installed :)
<proti> hggdh: If I remember well, the ecryptfs is pam controled, not upstart.
<HerrBert> uuups, I accidentally all kernels
<proti> HerrBert: Classic. I hate aptitute for this.
<proti> dpkg is much more picky which means more secure at usE.
<patdk-wk> I never had an issue with apt
<proti> aptiture happilly removes half of your system.
<patdk-wk> me and aptiture don't get along
<HerrBert> I just had: apt-get remove  linux-image-2.6.31* and it wanted to delete all my kernels... dunno why
<patdk-wk> HerrBert, it takes regex input
<patdk-wk> maybe use ' around it
<proti> patdk-wk: Try -> aptitude remove --purge-unused
<patdk-wk> proti that wants to remove like nothing
<proti> Removes every packages it thinks is unused.
<proti> Problem is it guess completely wrong.
<HerrBert> same as autoremove?
<patdk-wk> I only have two kernels installed
<proti> HerrBert: That's the command.
<proti> I've been bitten once. So I decided, no more aptitude, never and ever.
<yofel> I usually just run aptitude interactively and remove all kernels marked as obsolete
<yofel> that never did the wrong thing so far
 * patdk-wk keeps deleting old kernels, and forgetting some xen systems still use them
<patdk-wk> but xen will be completely gone soon, so won't have to worry
<yofel> trying to put working patterns in the parameters is pretty complicated and I usually get that wrong too
<proti> hggdh: You have to check your pam configuration for the ecryptfs thing.
<HerrBert> I still want to know how to get from 2.6.37 to 2.6.38 =) any help?
<soreau> Hey guys I downloaded a natty live image a couple days ago but when I try to install it, there is only a busy cursor on installation screen after clicking forward to install
<yofel> iirc the images were pretty broken recently, try to sync the image or use the alternate disk
<yofel> HerrBert: what's the error you get again?
<proti> HerrBert: Once old kernel purged, you need to issue the update-grub command.
<yofel> he shouldn't need to, removing kernels will trigger update-grub
<proti> I would like to see the ouput of the command in a pastebin to check.
<proti> yofel: the install too. I suspect there is too many kernel for the grub.
<genii-around> Is: "Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ExecFailed: Failed to execute program /lib/dbus-1.0/dbus-daemon-launch-helper: Success" anything to currently worry over?
<yofel> yeah, he got Xen errors on update-grub yesterday, we didn't get any further at debugging that back then
<HerrBert> the problem I have is: "apt-get install linux-image-2.6.38-generic -> linux-image-2.6.38-5-generic is already the newest version." but uname -r -> 2.6.37-8-generic
<proti> Your problem happenned near 2.6.37-8.
<yofel> HerrBert: we need the output of update-grub, pastebin would be best
<proti> My last kernel 2.6.37 is -12.
<HerrBert> gimme a sec
<HerrBert> yofel: http://pastebin.com/MQZxTLjg
<yofel> oh, you have old grub..
<proti> Hum, there are obviously not xen kernels.
<proti> HerrBert: How about installing grub-pc ?
<yofel> still, shouldn't fail, at least file a bug
<HerrBert> I'll try =) never heard of that although :D
<proti> It is grub 2
<yofel> and since grub1 is still in main it is supposed to be supported
<proti> Indeed. The update-grub thinks for whatever reason that your kernel is a Xen kernel.
<proti> Strange.
<yofel> I found the lines in update-grub that fail, let's see if I get what they do...
<yofel> http://paste.kde.org/5826/ line 1424
<HerrBert> the grub-pc configuration asks me some stuff about chainloading, shall I do yes or no? :)
<proti> yofel: I think the problem is rather near 1555.
<proti> HerrBert: You have windows ?
<HerrBert> nope
<yofel> proti: that's the end of the file...
<proti> yofel: Oups, sorry, 1384
<HerrBert> but 1 line in grub showing windows, but there is no installation i think
<yofel> proti: agreed, that's what I'm looking at currently
<yofel> our kernels do have CONFIG_XEN_PRIVILEGED_GUEST=y set
<HerrBert> I think grub-pc did it =)
<proti> So they are considered as XEN kernels.
<proti> yofel: Why are the kernel setting this options ? They are DOMU kernels ?
<yofel> no idea, let me look at the changelog
<yofel> nothing to be found..
<proti> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/5829/
<proti> XEN is on with every kernel.
<proti> every 2.6.38.*
<yofel> yeah, probably since 37-9 looking at his issue
<HerrBert> grup-pc really did it
<HerrBert> thx
<HerrBert> but still the problem with the mountall 'n stuff
<proti> HerrBert: Did you use the & to make the getty go background
<HerrBert> mhm
<HerrBert> I commented the bug in lp with more detail
<proti> HerrBert: Oups, Sorry I misread your entry.
<HerrBert> np =)
<proti> So after getty tty8, you don't have a shell in the vt8 ?
<HerrBert> nope, just my blinking underscore
<proti> You can do a mount -a
<proti> then : initctl start tty2
<proti> 3, 4 and so one but not the one where you are.
<proti> HerrBert: Ha, another thing, you have to exit twice from the chroot for the things going on.
<proti> You did it ?
<HerrBert> I do not have a shell, I used exactly(!) the commands of the post above mine =)
<proti> Let sum up -> break=mount then ctrl-x to boot
<HerrBert> i will try now, because I have different kernel and different grub now, maybe it was affected by that
<HerrBert> y
<proti> Then a prompt wiht (initramfs) ?
<HerrBert> yes
<proti> chroot /root /bin/bash
<HerrBert> then I had the 3 mentioned errors
<proti> gives you a prompt like (null)@root#
<HerrBert> but i could do 2 times the exit and system was booting
<HerrBert> yes
<HerrBert> root@(null) i think
<proti> When launching the getty twice, you should have the same prompt on two different tty (alt+f6 and alt+f8).
<proti> HerrBert: correct, I swaped both
<proti> HerrBert: Then you don't have those two prompts. I don't get it, you should have them.
<HerrBert> I launched getty twice and exit twice and then waited for system to halt (when booting) -> then  I checked tty6 and tty8 but there was nothing
<proti> You can check just after the start of the getty.
<proti> Anyway you can do the initctl start/stop and the shell you get after sysreq+i.
<proti> and/at*
<proti> HerrBert: Is this the machine you using now that has this problem ?
<yofel> FWIW - CONFIG_XEN_PRIVILEGED_GUEST=y seems to be set for all amd64 kernels set by Tim Gardner "UBUNTU: [Config]: updateconfigs after rebase to 2.6.37-rc1"
<proti> not coherent.
<proti> It happens only after 2.6.37-9 which is quite late.
<proti> -rc1 is the first patch.
<yofel> git does say
<yofel> 26749bc7 (Tim Gardner               2010-10-22 14:16:25 -0600 482) CONFIG_XEN_PRIVILEGED_GUEST=y
<yofel> though
<proti> When was the 2.6.37-9 published ?
<proti> One has to ask him about this.
<proti> It seems we are running Xen kernel for quite a long time ? Or not ?
<yofel> yeah, odd -9 is from Date: Thu, 09 Dec 2010 18:15:35 +0000
<proti> Humm...
<yofel> it's set for i386 virtual and generic-pae too, but not for generic
<proti> You are talking about i386 arch.
<proti> It's set here for amd64.
<yofel> did he tell us what he used? it is set for amd64 generic at least
<yofel> ah well, have to go, bbl
<proti> bye then
<proti> yofel: Need to file bug ?
<Herrbert> getty -8 -n -l /bin/bash 38440 tty8& does still not bring up a shell on Alt+F8
<yofel> I'll do that later after poking the kernel team
<proti> yofel: it's basicaly a dummy symbol.
<proti> Not using anywhere in the arch.
<proti> Herrbert: it's 38400 not 38440.
<proti> That's why.
<Herrbert> argh :D why do all say its 38440?
<proti> I did a Stupid typo.
<Herrbert> mkay, retry again
<yofel> ah, feel free to file one then
<yofel> now I'm really gone
<proti> Against kernel or update-grub ?
<proti> HerrBert: Welcome back.
<HerrBert> proti: now your workaround works =) I'll never shut down my machine until this is fixed :D
<proti> Good
<proti> Now you're natty again.
<HerrBert> yay :D
<proti> I should have done the same as you (double boot between natty/maverick).
<proti> Unfortunately, I only have natty on this machine.
<HerrBert> nah, i only have natty
<proti> HerrBert: How then did you boot before ?
<HerrBert> but with sysreq+i , startx and stard dbus start network manager i managed to get into irc on the "broken" natty
<HerrBert> =)
<proti> wow. You're quite resilient.
<proti> yofel: bug already filed 586786
<HerrBert> proti: im not good in shell commands, but if i have X i feel comfortable, because I can use many tools i cant in only shell
<proti> hggdh: ping
<HerrBert> btw: is unity still very buggy?
<proti> Don't know. I'm not using it.
<hggdh> proti: sir?
<proti> Well, look at backlog, there is a nice bug in update-grub from grub1
<proti> hggdh: Herrbert was not seeing newer kernels installed on his system.
<HerrBert> should I have filed that one? i forgot...
<proti> It's related to a bug in update-grub that ignores every kernel that has the XEN_PRIVILEGES_GUEST set in the confi.
<proti> config*
<hggdh> hum
<proti> And since xen is not installed, it does not generate a xen entry for those.
<proti> bug 586756 is related
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 586756 in grub (Ubuntu) "update-grub ignores pvops kernels on Xen domU" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/586756
<proti> I added a comment, but it's undecided / unassigned.
<HerrBert> what is this xen stuff?
<proti> Paravirtualisation of the kernel. Search for xen domU dom0.
<Volkodav> did nvidia get the new drivers out? looks like safe-upgrade is not holding the xorg anymore
<Volkodav> 270.29 is OK with new X I guess ?
<bjsnider> Volkodav, affirmative
<Volkodav> good
<Volkodav> so these are beta drivers right?
<HerrBert> I think i also have probs with my nvidia drivers, sometime out of nowhere parts of my panels become black, and when mousover the symbols that are there come up again, but still black areas there where no buttons and stuff is...
<bjsnider> Volkodav, affirmative
<BUGabundo> hey
<Daekdroom> Has anyone else been facing problems with transmission's indicator?
<cjohnston> Is anyone having issues with the titlebar not showing up on windows?
<pietro10> Hi. Why does the update-manager -d process want me to remove cmake
<pietro10> ?
<pietro10> it's used by several projects I help with
<yofel> could be a dependency conflict as it's not part of the default installation - I personally have cmake installed here
<pietro10> huh
<pietro10> is there a way to find out from within synaptic?
<yofel> iirc update-manager had logs somewhere, it should have the reason why it wants to remove it in there
<pietro10> I'll check again later then, thanks
<yofel> you can probably install it again later, as I said, it's installed fine here
#ubuntu+1 2011-02-26
<Daekdroom> Odd.
<Daekdroom> Rhythmbox refuses to place some songs in the library.
<Daekdroom> As if they didn't exist as files.
<cjohnston> is anyone else experiencing a problem similar to bug #725352
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 725352 in Ubuntu "Title bars are gone on 11.04" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/725352
<Daekdroom> cjohnston, I have the impression that pretty much everyone is facing that.
<Daekdroom> and that bug report is probably going to be marked as a duplicated
<Daekdroom> Well.
<Daekdroom> As I've seen that happen, it still worked sometimes, and then the windowmanager crashed
<cjohnston> I'm still also only being offered a partial upgrade :-(
<leftyfb> I just installed alpha2 and did all the updates within a Virtualbox. I have 3d acceleration enabled and guest additions installed. How do I enable the Unity interface?
<DanaG> Say, is magic trackpad supposed to still not do scrolling out-of-the-box?
<DanaG> And how do I get somebody to actually look at this bug, that is NOT a duplicate of the bug it's marked a duplicate of?
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/546697
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 546697 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "enable multitouch support on older touchpads, as supported by driver v15.0.9.0 (dup-of: 554980)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 554980 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "Two finger scroll not working on all old touchPads (emulation approach)." [Medium,Confirmed]
<DanaG> Notice the difference in topic.
<DanaG> er, subject.
<DanaG> er, meant to ask some of that in #ubuntu-x
<coz_> ooo is nvidia fixed now?
<DanaG> well, that was weird... somehow, I ended up with gdk-pixbuf missing.
<DanaG> And then all sorts of stuff broke.
<DanaG> (gtk-update-icon-cache:3398): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Cannot open pixbuf loader module file '/usr/lib/gdk-pixbuf-2.0/2.10.0/loaders.cache': No such file or directory
<Machtin> sweet.. nvidia's working.
<Goldhamster> ist einer da der mir auf deutsch antworten kann weil mein engl. ist ...
<Goldhamster> meine frage ich bekomme natty nicht inst. ich weiss es ist alpha
<Goldhamster> dvd sagt mir kernelmodul kann nicht geladen werden usw
<Goldhamster> die cd läuft bis sie die den partition manager laden will da hängt sie sich auf
<bazhang> !de | Goldhamster
<ubottu> Goldhamster: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Goldhamster> da bin ich immer und da habe ich den #.... bekommen
<Goldhamster> es hätte ja sein können
<Goldhamster> I am able natty not instalieren
<Goldhamster> with dvd he says to me cannot find kernelmodul
<Goldhamster> with alternate cd he hangs himself with partion
<coz_> hey guys
<zfe> hello
<bazhang> its alpha2
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/alpha2
<kenta> hey. I'm having a issue with networking after dist-upgrade.
<kenta> eth0 looks completely dead.
<kenta> on both my test machines running 11.04
<zniavre> questions about unity-2d must posted in #ayatana or here is a good place ?
<marti> Hi there, I thought I've had an issue with Wayland, yet according to the operator of #ubuntu-nl Xorg is still used in the daily build of Natty 02/23/11
<marti> I made a photo using my cellphone and I wonder if that photo is usable information.
<marti> This is what my screen looks like: http://img11.imageshack.us/i/foto0005kh.jpg/
<bazhang> !find wayland
<ubottu> Found: libwayland-client-dev, libwayland-client0, libwayland-server-dev, libwayland-server0, wayland
<bazhang> !info wayland
<ubottu> wayland (source: wayland): display server -- A nano, non-X11 graphical display server. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1~git20101129.ac93a3d3-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 142 kB, installed size 472 kB
<marti> The GPU is a Nvidia 7000M and I have the idea that the proprietary Nvidia driver is loaded.
<yofel> bazhang: wayland is in the archive, but we don't actually use it
<yofel> marti: did you install the proprietary driver?
<bazhang> yofel, yep, just curious if it was in repos I should have /msg'd ubottu
<yofel> ^^
<zniavre> do we hav to add Driver "wayland" to xorg.conf to try wayland xserver?
<rumpe1> zniavre, don't think that wayland needs xorg.conf...
<yofel> zniavre: see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2011-February/032578.html - I don't know more than that
<zniavre> ho thank you
<zniavre> rumpe1, that s true ...   ^^
<zniavre> failed to create display:connection refused ...  no luck with wayland
<ginn> hi
<ginn> any one here?
<bazhang> yes
<ginn> some times the title bar is not drawn right. The windows have a blue title bar but some times it is drawn partially blue and I see a few white lines in the title bar.
<marti> Yofel: I booted Natty (daily build 02/23/11) from a USB thumb drive. Did not install *anything* manually
<ginn> is this a a driver problem?
<bazhang> ginn, with your ppa kernel? are you running natty even?
<ginn> or in xchat, pieces of text messages are not readable. I can only see parts of a message. If I hight light the message, the whole message appears
<ginn> bazhang, 10.10 with ppa kernel
<ginn> bazhang, I think I have seen this problem before even with the original kernel
<bazhang> ginn, support for ubuntu natty is here, your ppa kernel is your own issue
<ginn> I am using an i3 cpu with Intel HD gfx
<ginn> bazhang, isn't my kernel part of Natty?
<bazhang> ginn, the ppa one? no
<ginn> bazhang, but in general, what could be the cause?
<bazhang> ginn, contact the maintainers of the ppa I suppose
<ginn> isn't Natty even in beta state yet?
<bazhang> alpha2
<ginn> is it possible to upgrade to Natty without installing the unity interface?
<ginn> oh wait, I like the new gnome idea :(
<ginn> I won't be upgrading
<ginn> it is so 90's
<ginn> is it possible to use gnome 2.x with natty?
<ginn> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ginn> gnome 3 is still in alpha state
<ginn> why does it come with natty?
<arand> ginn: you can always login with a different manager
<ginn> arand, how well does gnome3 run in Natty?
<arand> ginn: dunno, reasonably I guess, it isn't the default...
<bjsnider> ginn, natty is also in an alpha state
<ginn> bjsnider, problem is gnome 3 will be released in April. will there be enough time to test gnome 3 on natty before the stable release date of Natty?
<bjsnider> natty will also be released in april
<Daekdroom> ginn, as far as I know natty isn't using gnome 3
<Daekdroom> You have to install a PPA for it
<alex_mayorga> Anyone familiar with the Banshee news?
<dmb_> kenta: i am having same issues
<dmb_> had to bring up my network manually
<dmb_> repos are in bad shape right now
<dmb_> it seems
<dmb_> my ubuntu-desktop + unity + couple other things got removed in dist-upgrade
<kenta> anyone else loose eth0 after dist-update?
<kenta> lost it on both my test machines
<yofel> kenta: which version of isc-dhcp-client do you have installed?
<kenta> let me check
<kenta> 4.1.1-p1
<yofel> should be 4.1.1-P1-15ubuntu5
<kenta> i got *15ubuntu4
<yofel> yeah, that's broken, you'll notice that /sbin/dhclient is missing. Either update by copying the .deb from a working system after downloading it, or set up the network without DHCP to update
<kenta> thanks. I'll try that
<yofel> if you decide to download it, you'll need both -client and -commont ubuntu4
<yofel> errr... ubuntu5
<yofel> *-common, not -commont
<kenta> I'll try to setup eth0 manually again then apt-get update
<yofel> that'll be faster, true
<kenta> I'll go test. brb i hope.
<ginn> hi
<ginn> I am trying to install gnome3-session but got this
<ginn> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<ginn>  gnome3-session : Depends: gnome-shell but it is not going to be installed
<ginn> it seems the package gir1.2-upowerglib-1.0 is missing
<dmb_> kenta: yes, i did, read above :)
<yofel> ginn: iirc the gnome3 bits in the archive aren't installable, there's a PPA with updated gnome3 packages
<ginn> yofel, what is the name of the ppa?
<yofel> should be https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 I think
<ginn> yofel, that is the repo I am using
<yofel> ah, then contact the maintainers and get them to fix it
<kenta> thanks guys. worked like a charm.
<kenta> :)
<dmb_> yes, it seems the mirror I use (ubuntu.mit) seems to have outdated packages
<dmb_> the other US mirror is too slow :/
<dmb_> anyone know of a fast US mirror?
<dmb_> that is up to date with the prerelease stuff?
<Q-FUNK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/572710/
<Q-FUNK> I seem to be having a really weird issue (see pastebin above) but I'm not sure what causes it and therefore which package gets the bug report.  Any idea?
<dmb_> is that french?
<yofel> dmb_: choose one https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<dmb_> yofel: ah, thanks, very useful
<dmb_> mit is only a day behind
<dmb_> feels a lot longer because everything is broken :)
<kenta> hi again
<kenta> isc-dhcp-client is still 4.1.1-P1-15ubuntu4
<kenta> do i need to install it manually?
<kenta> 4.1.1-P1-15ubuntu5
<high-rez> Should btrfs still be terribly slow in natty ?
<coz_> hey guys
<ChogyDan> anyone know how to tell then 2.6.38 of linux will be released?
<high-rez> Checking kernel.org ?
<ChogyDan> oops, I meant when not then
<ChogyDan> high-rez: so it says it isn't out yet, but I don't see much in the way of a schedule
<penguin42> I don't think there is a schedule as such; but it's upto about rc6 so far and if you look at the stats the average time between kernel releases is relatively constant
<charlie-tca> high-rez: bug 601299
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 601299 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Maverick/Natty] btrfs is extremely slow" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/601299
<high-rez> I thought it had been fixed in .37 :/
<Crashbit> mm oh! I have a bug 723482
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 723482 in mountall (Ubuntu) "system hangs on boot after updates from 2011-02-22" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/723482
<penguin42> does anyone have kpackagekit ever do upgrades and work?
 * yofel never tried - or do you mean simple package updates?
<yofel> there was a bug with packagekit and postint scripts failing randomly, but that was fixed
<penguin42> hmm this is a postinst failure during an upgrade - I haven't upgraded since last weekend and it hung on a postinst trying to write to stderr
<penguin42> yofel: I try it every few weeks and almost invariably end up with an apt-get dist-upgrade
<yofel> I seriously never tried it, only GUI I use if ever is Muon
<penguin42> yofel: The gnome update-manager works fine >99% of the time, for all the 'oh there are updates - do it'
<yofel> yeah, I did use kpackagekit once in maverick, but that was long after release, never on an alpha
<mnaines> When is Ubuntu 11.04 due out?  April?
<yofel> mnaines: see schedule in the topic
<magicianlord> what is the color theme for 11
<ikonia> magicianlord: have a look at the development pages for info on things like themes
<ikonia> there are also some good threads on forum
<magicianlord> that's hard to find
<Machtin> might it be that the now working nvidia-driver kinda blows?
<magicianlord> the free one?
<Machtin> nope, nvidia-current
<yofel> works fine here
<magicianlord> why would it blow
<magicianlord> are you using a high end card
<Machtin> well, it does work.. just seems to be slower and more glitchy than nouveau
<magicianlord> you should only use basic cards
<Machtin> GTX260, wouldn't call it high end
<magicianlord> anything above 7x series is high end with ubuntu
<magicianlord> i'd stick with 6x or 7x
<Machtin> i see.
<yofel> it does feel a bit slower than nouveau here - but it's always been like that I think
<Machtin> okay, odd
<magicianlord> i dont know man. i mean i just dont see the point of a high end gpu with linux
<magicianlord> suit yourself
<Machtin> magicianlord: dual boot system :)
<Machtin> i play stuff from time to time.
<yofel> magicianlord: 6x and 7x are barely even supported anymore - and there are playable linux games too, but dual boot would be the Nr.1 reason I guess
<magicianlord> do you have a psp?
<yofel> *supported by nvidia-current
<magicianlord> yofel: i use it on integrated 6100
<magicianlord> no problems there
<Machtin> magicianlord: psp aka playstation portable?
<Machtin> if yes: no
<magicianlord> 3yes
<yofel> my cards work fine too, it's just that nvidias driver always feels a tad slower than nouveau - nouveau can't compare when it comes to the supported features though
<magicianlord> i am starting an rpg ocllection for it, with xseeds bringing falcom gameso ver to the us
<magicianlord> and i noticed that hte construction on the 3000 psp model is cheaper than the 1000
<magicianlord> so i cried, but then. i keep using 1000 :)
<high-rez> *blink* more glitchy than nouveau?  huh?
<magicianlord> nouveau flickers with integrated gpu
<magicianlord> i noticed this
<high-rez> nouveau doesn't even work with my card.  just corrupted display, locked machine, etc.  i hace to blacklist it just to install.  I think its a poor decision to make it default this early in its development.
<yofel> nouveau works for me - but I get frequent GPU lockups on my notbook, known issue
<yofel> *notebook
<high-rez> geforce gt 240 here.
<yofel> my geforce 250GTS works fine, my quadro NVS 3100M does not
<yofel> they should at least disable hardware acceleration in nouveau, that's what gives me the GPU lockups
<magicianlord> yofel: is nouveau acceleration default in 11.04 now?
<magicianlord> are you related to yuffie bunny?
<yofel> it's on by default for some cards, you can install another package which gives it support for more cards
<yofel> no
<magicianlord> so it will be on for geforc 6100 or 7300?
<yofel> I don't know that
 * magicianlord cries
<ginn> "The installation of a package which violates the quality standards isn't allowed. This could cause serious problems on your computer. Please contact the person or organisation who provided this package file and include the details beneath."
<ginn> what is this? got that error when trying to install Dropbox
<ginn> bazhang, do you know anything about it?
<yofel> what are the details included beneath?
<ginn> Lintian check results for /tmp/nautilus-dropbox_0.6.7_i386.deb:
<ginn> E: nautilus-dropbox: copyright-contains-dh_make-todo-boilerplate
<ginn> W: nautilus-dropbox: killall-is-dangerous postinst:139
<ginn> W: nautilus-dropbox: maintainer-script-ignores-errors postrm
<ginn> E: nautilus-dropbox: pkg-has-shlibs-control-file-but-no-actual-shared-libs
<ginn> W: nautilus-dropbox: postinst-has-useless-call-to-ldconfig
<ginn> W: nautilus-dropbox: postrm-has-useless-call-to-ldconfig
<yofel> huh? they made it do lintian checks at install time?
<ginn> yofel, so it seems
<ginn> ay way to override it
<ginn> ?
<joaopinto> I hope that is just for alpha
<yofel> well, the first 2 Ws should probably be fixed, the E errors are packaging internal and go against the policy I think but shouldn't break anything, and the other 2 Ws are probably harmless
<yofel> ginn: what application fails?
<ginn> yofel, one. I was trying to install it
<ginn> none*
<yofel> ginn: install it using what app?
<yofel> dpkg, gdebi, SC, ...?
<ginn> yofel, Ubuntu Software Center
<yofel> I'm clueless then, use dpkg -i /tmp/nautilus-dropbox_0.6.7_i386.deb in a terminal as workaround I guess
<ginn> yofel, install successful using dpkg
<charlie-tca> file a bug using ubuntu-bug software-center
<ginn> charlie-tca, how do I file a bug? what website?
<ginn> I have never done it before
<charlie-tca> you open a terminal and type "ubuntu-bug software-center" without the quotes
<joaopinto> there is a bug already for that
<joaopinto> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/712377
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 712377 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Opening a known good *.deb with software centre, fails to install as lintian errors cannot be overidden" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<charlie-tca> never mind, then
<joaopinto> the question is wether it's a real bug, or an intended feature
<charlie-tca> You can install the same apps without software center, that is bug
<ginn> there should be a override button
<joaopinto> The ""The installation of a package which violates the quality standards isn't allowed." does not seem a bug to me
<joaopinto> someone added lintian support to software center for this :)
<yofel> can someone add the software center version this happens in to the bug please?
<ginn> I don't have an account
<ginn> is it free to create one?
<joaopinto> yes
#ubuntu+1 2011-02-27
<MTecknology> Gah!  3 days if daily builds and for the life of me, i can't install it
<MTecknology> the alternate cd always seems to have after 'setting up partitioner'
<MTecknology> if i do ctrl+c it'll start that part again and get to 52% and hang again
<charlie-tca> You got that far?
<charlie-tca> I can't even make it to the partitioner
<MTecknology> charlie-tca: I guess I was lucky then... I wound up installing 10.10 and doing the upgrade instead.. still can'
<MTecknology> t correctly upgrade the /etc/sudoers file
<whiz> hi all. i got the latest nvidia drivers on alpha2. when I login for Ubuntu Desktop, it takes me to GNOME. can I try Unity now since I got the Nvidia Driver update and how do I go into it ?
<whiz> anyone ?
<arand> whiz: You should be able to select unity at the login screen
<MTecknology> What package do you generally need to install to make wireless devices work? I removed something and I can't figure out what it was...
<whiz> arand: I was selecting 'Ubuntu Desktop'. Thought I haven't seen Unity as an option
<arand> whiz: I don't think the options say "unity" explicitly, make sure you have unity installed, I guess.. and drivers up and working, and try unity --replace or so...
<whiz> arand: thnx let me see
<Amaranth> whiz: if you're choosing the regular Ubuntu Desktop session, have compiz and unity installed, and your driver does what compiz and unity need it to do, that'll start a unity session
<Amaranth> If compiz detects the driver isn't working right or doing what is needed it'll automatically launch a legacy session
<Andre_Gondim> I tryed install with live daily, but stops at second screen, that with option to download codecs and staffs.. is there any workaround?
<arand> Andre_Gondim: Alternate install CD would be one option I presume. Do report a bug for it, maybe test with alpha1/2/current and see where it reproduces.
<Andre_Gondim> ok arand
<wzssyqa> why mplayer dep on java now?
<whiz> Amaranth: thnx. have unity. need to check compiz
<brobostigon> i just noticed, on the clock, in the top right, there doesnt seem to be an option to show seconds. am i totally missing something?
<penguin42> I've got one, but I'm on Classic
<brobostigon> ah,ok.
 * penguin42 guesses I should try Unity again
<brobostigon> another thing, using the launcher to change between apps on workspaces, seems to be smoother and quicker than using mroe traditional ways of changing workspaces.
<brobostigon> like ctrl + alt + left/right arrow,
<Gr8Q> anyone would give me some hint. I need to install updates from another instance of ubuntu on a diff sda
<penguin42> how do you mean from?
<brobostigon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-datetime/+bug/726102
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 726102 in Indicator Date and Time "unity's clock doesn't seem to have the option to show seconds" [Undecided,New]
<Gr8Q> anyone can help me
<charlie-tca> you need to explain a little more about what you are trying to do
<bazhang> Gr8Q, aptoncd
<IdleOne> Gr8Q: you could also use /var/cache/apt/archives it /should/ have all the debs
<Gr8Q> when i type apt-get install i want to redirect to another local partition to retrieve files and not from the net
<penguin42> Gr8Q: The /etc/apt/sources.list that normally has an http:// can have a file://
<bazhang> Gr8Q, use the -d option with apt-get (download only)
<charlie-tca> Is there any way to turn off the "tab groups" option in ff4.0b12 ?
<Gr8Q> ok, i gonna edit few lines in sources.lst by file so it could do the trick to retrieve files stored in the cache instead from the net right
<bazhang> Gr8Q, no
<bazhang> use aptoncd or the download only option on apt-get (-d)
<Gr8Q> bazhang i told that i have no internet cuz i cant load nm-applet it said :could not initialize D-bus manager.
<Gr8Q> because of a upstart job
<bazhang> Gr8Q, you dont need that to get an internet connection. you could do it via the terminal as well
<charlie-tca> hm, no way to get rid of the "Tab Groups" since it shuts the browser down if you try to close it
<yofel> charlie-tca: haven't found one myself yet, you can just clickon the tab in front, that'll get you back
<charlie-tca> no it didn't
<Gr8Q> thanks all i have to go i will check this out later
<charlie-tca> I closed the tab groups, and it shut all my tabs, then I clicked it again, and it shut down the browser
<charlie-tca> Maybe it is time to look at different browsers again. this one is no longer doing things "my way"
<yofel> hm, If I close the tab group it does close the tabs, but If I just click on the displayed tab I get out - I'm using the daily build though
<charlie-tca> heh, I am tired of logging back in to everything and waiting for my 50 or so tabs to open again
 * yofel uses session manager - helps in keeping the tab list intact ^^
<charlie-tca> find has to be reopened everytime I want to use it now, tabs are closing when I hit the wrong button by accident, due to where they are, bookmarks are harder to save now, "and this is progress"
<charlie-tca> Oh, and I can give feedback, 140 characters only please
<penguin42> 50 tabs? Heck you aren't supposed to load the entire internet into your browser
<coz_> hey guys
<penguin42> charlie-tca: I tend to use chromium - I've only got one site that doesn't like it, it's reasonably stable although I have the occasional crash
<brobostigon> i think i have found a graphics issue, its on my eeepc 900 ssd, i tried iplayer, which is based on flash, in maverick inside chromium, it would run quite smoothly, however here under natty, under the same chromium version and flash version, it was very stuttery,
<brobostigon> does that make any sense?
<coz_> brobostigon,  which video is on that machine?   lspci | grep -i vga
<brobostigon> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 04)
<coz_> brobostigon,   ok I know that nvidia and ati are still broken I believe...not sure about intel ...I am sure one of the guys here would know
<brobostigon> coz_: ok, thanks, i will wait, someone who knows will read it.
<yofel> coz_: nvidia is fixed
<coz_> yofel,  whoa  very cool :)
<coz_> yofel,  working well?
<yofel> and intel is open source, so that was never broken in the first place, so that might be a driver bug
<yofel> coz_: better then nouveau at least :P
<coz_> yofel,  :) understood
<coz_> yofel,   I installed lucid again until release  but I might reinstall natty now
<brobostigon> yofel: i see, so should i look and see if there ia a bug filed under the intel driver within natty?
<yofel> brobostigon: yes, if there isn't, file one with ubuntu-bug xserver-xorg-video-intel
<brobostigon> yofel: ok, thank you,
<brobostigon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel
<brobostigon> yofel: is that the right place for me too look?
<yofel> no, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel - if you look in 'natty' you'll only see bugs with a natty task, which only important bugs get, rather check if a bug is tagged with natty
<brobostigon> ah, i see. make sense,:)
<brobostigon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/680135
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 680135 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "natty Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML bad performance" [Undecided,New]
<brobostigon> yofel: thats the closest ihave found to my issue, however the gpu/'s involved done match.
<brobostigon> dont*
<yofel> brobostigon: rather file a new bug then
<brobostigon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/726179
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 726179 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "stuttery adobe flash chromium video playback" [Undecided,New]
<brobostigon> yofel: see above bug report, i have reported a new one,
<cg2916> Has anyone used the Alpha 2 yet?
<cg2916> Is anybody here?
<brobostigon> o/
<cg2916> have u tried the alpha 2 yet?
<Crashbit> I have a problem with mountall
<cg2916> Crashbit: what are you using?
<cg2916> hey, albert23
<charlie-tca> alpha2 worked fine
<charlie-tca> the daily images now are not working
<cg2916> where are the daily images?
<Crashbit> cg2916: mm, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mountall/+bug/723482
<charlie-tca> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 723482 in mountall (Ubuntu) "system hangs on boot after updates from 2011-02-22" [High,New]
<cg2916> how do you use the daily builds w/o having to re-burn a cd every day
<charlie-tca> this it today's bug - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/726131
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 726131 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "alternate ISO: installation freezes when starting partman" [Critical,Confirmed]
<charlie-tca> I do burn a cd or two a day
<charlie-tca> I also use VirtualBox
<nit-wit> cg2916, you can rysnc the daily and load a thumb
<charlie-tca> I even burn 8 cd's a lot of days
<cg2916> can you re-use the same cd
<charlie-tca> I have not had much luck with cd-rw's, so I use cd-r's
<charlie-tca> and sometimes have to use dvd-r's because of oversize images
<cg2916> i have a dvd+r
<charlie-tca> there a one-time use, and today's images are all broken, both alternate and desktop
<ginn> my wireless card has a high ping on Ubuntu :(
<cg2916> how do you resync the daily
<rww> cg2916: zsync
<brobostigon> zsync http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/natty-desktop-i386.iso.zsync
<cg2916> ahh
<cg2916> ok
<Starminn> Will Natty come with the option to DL with GNOME-Shell (or GNOME) like Maverick does with KDE/Xcfe, etc.? (I assume so, but just making sure)
<brobostigon> Starminn: i understand you will have to add the gnome3-team's ppa for gnome3.
<Starminn> So if you want another DE other than Unity you'll have do get it post-install?
<Daekdroom> !info soundtouch
<ubottu> Package soundtouch does not exist in natty
<brobostigon> xfce and kde ofcourse will be available with xubuntu and kubuntu.
<Starminn> But there won't be a "Gubuntu"?
<Daekdroom> Starminn, brobostigon, as far as I know the PPA for gnome3 is temporary
<Starminn> Bleh. That sounds bad. Maybe "Gnubuntu" ;)
<Daekdroom> Because gnome shell isn't building correctly, so they removed it from the repos.
<Starminn> Well obviously it is dependent on the development of GNOME-Shell but basically I think I should rephrase that.... Let's try again... :)
<brobostigon> Starminn: classic as they have called it, will be available as anoption on login, thats gnome as it is, without unity.
<Daekdroom> That is gnome 2.32, brobostigon
<Daekdroom> I think he's after GNOME-Shell itself
<brobostigon> Daekdroom: yes
<Starminn> Will 11.04 have the option to ship with GNOME, and then when GNOME-Shell is completed, the GNOME-Shell?
<Daekdroom> Starminn, It'll ship with GNOME 2.32 + Unity
<Starminn> Without having Unity on the computer?
<Daekdroom> No GNOME-Shell version
<Starminn> So you have to have Unity on there *and* GNOME 2, right?
<brobostigon> youy will need to add gnome3 via gnome3-teams ppa.
<Daekdroom> The PPA currently doesn't work :p
<Daekdroom> Starminn, yeah.
<Daekdroom> Starminn, Unity will run on top of GNOME 2. It's only a shell.
<brobostigon> Daekdroom: agreed, ihave tried, but it should work for final natty release.
<Starminn> Ah, alright, that makes sense.
<Starminn> Once the GNOME Shell is out, though, are there any talks of providing an option for it rather than Unity?
<Starminn> Not changing the default, of course, just "instead of"
<Starminn> Like Kubuntu, etc.
<Daekdroom> It's not about GNOME-Shell being out. It'd be there if it compiled.
<Daekdroom> But it didn't.
<brobostigon> Starminn: gnome-shell is a small part of gnome3, do you meangnome3 as a whole?
<Daekdroom> They prefered to blacklist the gnome-shell package for now.
<Starminn> I thought the two were interchangable. GNOME-Shell == GNOME 3. :D
<brobostigon> Daekdroom: i am familier with the situation, i have beentesting gnome-shell and gnome3 alot recently.
<brobostigon> Starminn: gnome-shell is part of gnome3.
<Starminn> brobostigon: Gotcha. Alright, so once GNOME3 is fully completed (because to my understanding it's not yet), will there be an option to install GNOME3 instead of Unity, much like we now have Kubuntu for KDE rather than Ubuntu for GNOME2?
<Daekdroom> Starminn, GNOME3 as a whole is not getting in natty. GNOME-Shell might.
<brobostigon> Starminn: yes,but youwill have to add the gnome3-teams  ppa to do so, it wont be there straight out.
<Daekdroom> Yeah, you can use the PPA.
<Starminn> Both of you: So there won't be a "Gubuntu", that is correct?
<brobostigon> i fully intend toadd the ppa, and run both side by side.
<Daekdroom> Correct.
<Daekdroom> Specially because Ubuntu is still claimed to run GNOME, despite of using Unity.
<Starminn> Right, right..
<Daekdroom> and the only difference would be the Shell, really.
<Starminn> Okay, fair enough. That's kind of disappointing I guess, but I understand the logistics behind it.
<bjsnider> unity replaces gnome-shell but not all of gnome 3
<bjsnider> unity and gnome-shell are desktop shells
<Starminn> Alright, well thanks guys. I'm off then. YOu've helped a lot. :)
<bjsnider> i'm sure gnome-shell will be a session option at login time
<Daekdroom> bjsnider, GTK3+ is still not included by default because it'd bloat the liveCD
<bjsnider> i don't care about "default"
<brobostigon> sudo apt-get install gnome3-session
<Daekdroom> ah.
<Daekdroom> I thought it implied out-of-the-box
<brobostigon> nos da everyone, sleep well.
<cozziemoto> ok I am updating natty on this machine... yikes lots of updates :)
<cozziemoto> well...we will see with the eveitble    restart
<cozziemoto> inevitble
<cozziemoto> however its spelled:(
<Logan_WP> does anyone know if there is a Wubi installer availalbe for the Natty alpha?
<Logan_WP> *available
<Oer> Logan_WP, there should be an Wubi installer inside the iso
<Logan_WP> really?
<Logan_WP> cool
<Logan_WP> Oer: which ISO?  desktop or livecd?
<Logan_WP> *dvd
<Logan_WP> nvm, figured it out myself :)
<Oer> any desktop cd/dvd is also live, and you find the installer in /
<Logan_WP> I <3 the speed of this torrent
<Logan_WP> 1.0 Mb/s
<Logan_WP> *MB
#ubuntu+1 2012-02-20
<DanaG> hmm, even with git libmtp, HP Touchpad will appear in mtp-detect, but not in Nautilus or Banshee.
<DanaG> oh, I see... it's not supposed to appear in nautilus.
<DanaG> but it should appear in banshee.
<MTeck> init(4) no available ptys     You guys happen to know anything about that from a recent +1 update?
<trism> MTeck: when booting? can you try adding --no-log to the kernel command line and see if that helps?
<MTeck> trism: that made it come up
<MTecknology> trism: so- what's up with it?
<trism> MTecknology: can you please file a bug against upstart about this, ubuntu-bug upstart; mention the init no available ptys message and that you can boot with --no-log
<c_smith_> MTecknology: are you getting a Kernel Panic on bootup?
<MTecknology> c_smith_: no- just sits there scrolling those messages faster than a machine gun
<MTecknology> trism: will do
<c_smith_> MTecknology: ah, I see. I got Kernel Panics on my laptop on bootup only until recently.
<MTecknology> trism: not much info in there, but it's filed as bug 936667
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 936667 in upstart (Ubuntu) "init(4): no available ptys stops boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/936667
<trism> MTecknology: thanks, I'll try to reproduce this in a bit, what is your upstart version? apt-cache policy upstart; also could you pastebin: ls -l /etc/init/; curious if you have for services
<trism> if = what
<MTecknology> added that info
<aroman> howdy
<aroman> is there some deb or PPA for a build of the Ubuntu kernel from the 3.3 series?
<micahg> aroman: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<aroman> micahg: fantastic, that's exactly what I was looking for. thanks.
<poolie> i guess it's a known bug you can't click to close the hud?
<rattatoue> I am on ubuntu 12.04, is there a way to either disable the HUD or least change what key its on?
<babai> why does vlc wants to insall openjdk when upgrading to 2.0?
<rattatoue> so im the only one that has a problem with this HUD thing being on the ALT key? lol
<rattatoue> Hi everyone
<micahg> babai: which openjdk package?
<babai> micahg: openjdk-6-jre-headless  openjdk-6-jre-lib default-jre-headless
<babai> and some icedtea plugins
<micahg> babai: confirmed, just not sure why
<vega-> any common problems with dns resolution in precise ?
<vega-> i have random dns resolution failures
<vega-> in any software (host command, google chrome, firefox...)
<vega-> sometimes have to hit reload in a browser 5-10 times and then it suddenly works
<susundberg> vega-: change your dns provider?
<susundberg> for example: try using 8.8.8.8 (google name server) and see if the problem persists
<rattatoue> Okay my problem wasnt nvidia breaking opengl, my problem was XBMC just doesnt want to install right
<vega-> susundberg: actually, it seems to have settled now when i turned wlan off completely
<vega-> actual connection is wired but somehow wlan seems to be interfering
<susundberg> vega-: i guess it might, for example if it finds weak open wlan that it connects to (that timeouts at time to time ..)
<susundberg> but happy surfing ;)
<sahil_> hi
<sahil_> hello my unity is broken...this is what i get wen i type unity --reset
<sahil_> http://pastebin.com/1kjzfJCB
<sahil_> m on precise pangolin
<sahil_> on fallback gnome classic..everything is fine..from graphics to desktop tearing.also,no greeter screen comes directly.i have to initiate  a tty via ctrl+alt+(f1-f6) then ctrl +alt+f7
<snadge> i weep for precise.. but really.. its not that bad
<snadge> when i was a teenager.. i had high hopes for linux being the desktop of the future
<snadge> im now 30.. things havn't changed as much as people who are involved in the process seem to think ;)
<snadge> especially when it seems that the small base that they have, become increasingly alienated with each release
<sahil_> linux is not about conquering the world
<sahil_> its about thinking about "we" before "i"
<vega-> hmm which flash-package is the correct one: flashplugin-installer or adobe-flashplugin ?
<micahg> yes :)
<sahil_> anybody here?
<sahil_> helo?
<sahil_> http://pastebin.com/1kjzfJCB
<sahil_> my unity is broken...help :(
<Ian_Corne> sahil_: try running unity2d
<Ian_Corne> it's not unity that's broken
<Ian_Corne> you're missing some GL stuf
<sahil_> <Ian_Corne>
<sahil_> didnt gey u..
<sahil_> get*
<sahil_> u mean i have to reinsatll my ati driver?
<Ian_Corne> that could help
<Ian_Corne> I'm at work, so i won't be responding much, sorry
<sahil_> lan_Corne, how to do that on the first place?i knw how to inatll...but dont know how to unsinsatll
<sahil_> m currently running catalyst version 12.1
<sahil_> k
<Ian_Corne> it's Ian
<Ian_Corne> not lan!
<Ian_Corne> use unity2d and use the driver install program
<pangolin> he quit
<Ian_Corne> ah
<scarleo> Hello, chkconfig doesn't seem to work in 12.04, "/sbin/insserv: No such file or directory" Is it just wrong path or what is going on?
<scarleo> whereis insserv doesn't show any path to any binaries whatsoever
<sahil_> hmmm
<sahil_> anybody here?
<sahil_> i removed few config files via ubuntu tweak janitor
<sahil_> and since then my precise unity desktop is brken...
<sahil_> can anybody help?
<sahil_> ...
<skumlesen> sahil_, Im not the ideal helper, since I don't currently run unity, but maybe you could tell us what you experince?
<sahil_> okey...thethere is no greeter or login screen poping up by default in order to log in,i first activate a tty and then ctrl+alt+f7  then login appears
<sahil_> after that wen i enter desktop(unity/gnome) there is no panal,just desktop and icon...however menubar is present in each window instaed of global menu(no panal)
<sahil_> when i type unity --reset,border goes away and i get this:
<sahil_>  http://pastebin.com/1kjzfJCB
<sahil_> skumlesen, so wat u think?
<scarleo> my swap partition fails to mount at boot in 12.04. Anyone else have that problem?
<sahil_> i m not feeling any graphics related issue as there  desktop is smooth even 0ad is playable nicely
<rye> scarleo, are the UUIDs in /etc/fstab and in the swap "filesystem" intact - look at /dev/disk/by-uuid
<rye> sahil_, you seem to be missing an OpenGL library, are you running on nvidia?
<scarleo> rye: It is correct in etc/fstab but the disk is not present in /dev/disk/by-uuid
<sahil_> rye,ati raedon
<rye> scarleo, so did you mount the swap partition now manually?
<sahil_> i used ubuntu teweak and cleared config files...taht messed up all
<scarleo> rye: I will reformat it first, then try to mount it
<sahil_> tweak*
<rye> scarleo, yes, it will get new UUID and then you can update the fstab
<scarleo> rye: exactly
<sahil_> rye, so wat u think?
<rye> scarleo, that happened to me once 2 or 3 years ago
<rye> sahil_, well, i think you are missing an OpenGL library, is there a file in /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/mesa/libGL.so.1 ?
<sahil_> rye,wait let me check
<scarleo> rye: how can I identify which one is the swap? :S
<rye> sahil_, or, if you are on x86_64 it will be in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/mesa/libGL.so.1
<rye> scarleo, sudo fdisk -l
<scarleo> rye: yes but I don't get the uuid from there
<rye> scarleo, ah, uuid - sudo swaplabel /path/to/device
<scarleo> rye: I have an 11.10 install here as well so I don't want to mount the wrong one as swap
<scarleo> rye: ok, I'll try that
<sahil_> rye, there is no folder named x86_64-linux-gnu
<rye> sahil_, do you have libgl1-mesa-glx installed, try sudo apt-get --reinstall install libgl1-mesa-glx
<sahil_> rye, so now shall i restart or wat?
<sahil_> rye,i did sudo apt-get --reinstall install libgl1-mesa-glx
<rye> sahil_, well, you can try resettting unity
<sahil_> u mean unity --rest?
<sahil_> reset*
<rye> sahil_, yes
<sahil_> i hav to use sudo for that?
<scarleo> thanks rye it's working fine now
<rye> scarleo, goood
<scarleo> so just one small annoying thing left, I have to modprobe -r wl ssb b43; every boot and then modprobe wl; again to get wifi going.
<scarleo> ssb and b43 are already blacklisted but it seems I have to reload wl
<nyuszika7h> scarleo: There should be some modprobe config file for automatically loading modules at boot. I'm not sure where is it in Ubuntu, if it even exists, I only know that they must be put in /etc/rc.conf in Arch.
<scarleo> nyuszika7h: thanks, but wl is already loaded, thing is I have to unload it and then reload it again to get it actually do something
<rye> scarleo, well, the bad workaround is to add the reloading to /etc/rc.local, but I don't have any broadcom device now to test why wl needs to be reset
<scarleo> I'll try that, thanks
<sahil_> rye ,m running on vesa now
<sahil_> unity working though
<sahil_> my system hav fgrlx insatlled aswell
<rye> sahil_, as I understand, the missing libgl library is overriden by fireglx package, you might want to reinstall the ati drivers
<sahil_> rye,how to reinsall?
<sahil_> install
<sahil_> i have locally downlaoded the driver  run file
<scarleo> nope adding the reloading to rc.local didn't work. What permissions is rc.local run with?
<sahil_> rye,i have amd-driver-installer-12-1-x86.x86_64.run in /home/sahil/catalyst folder
<rye> sahil_, you will need to reinstall it to get the proprietary libgl
<sahil_> how to do that via cli?
<sahil_> rye, how to do that via cli?
<rye> sahil_, just execute the .run file - chmod +x filename if it is not yet, then do ./filename if it is in current directory
<sahil_> rye,insatller is saying a previous version of fgrlx is been detcted
<rye> sahil_, overwrite if possible
<sahil_> installer is saying a previous version of fgrlx is been detected
<sahil_> is it not possible to uninstall at the first place?
<sahil_> fgrlx --uninstall -f ??
<rye> sahil_, /usr/share/fglrx/fglrx-uninstall.sh ?
<sahil_> ahil@sahil:~/Desktop$  /usr/share/fglrx/fglrx-uninstall.sh
<sahil_> bash: /usr/share/fglrx/fglrx-uninstall.sh: No such file or directory
<sahil_> rye,sahil@sahil:/usr/share/fglrx$ fglrx-uninstall.sh
<sahil_> fglrx-uninstall.sh: command not found
<rye> sahil_, ./fglrx-uninstall.sh ?
<rye> sahil_, sudo ./fglrx-uninstall.sh i guess
<rye> sahil_, ah, nevermind, let me look at what's in package
<sahil_> sahil@sahil:/usr/share/fglrx$ sudo ./fglrx-uninstall.sh
<sahil_> sudo: ./fglrx-uninstall.sh: command not found
<sahil_> rye, hey system is showing some broken package alert
<sahil_> rye,an update has arived but:fglrx-amdcccle-updates: Depends: fglrx-updates but it is not installed
<sahil_>                         Depends: libqtcore4 (>= 4:4.5.3) but 4:4.8.0-1ubuntu5 is installed
<sahil_>                         Depends: libqtgui4 (>= 4:4.5.3) but 4:4.8.0-1ubuntu5 is installed
<rye> sahil_, well, you can definitely use the fglrx package from ubuntu repos, sudo apt-get install fglrx-updates
<sahil_> rye,not working
<rye> sahil_, define not working
<sahil_> RYE,pastebin.com/d0MPVmk9
<sahil_> rye,pastebin.com/d0MPVmk9
<hifi> looks like your custom fglrx installation borked your ubuntu package
<sahil_> no it worked fine untill ubuntu tweak janitor screwed  my system
<htorque> does anyone know if we will be able to set color profiles system-wide in 12.04? the switch during the session start is rather unpleasant to the eye. ;-)
<zzecool> Someone else check this out
<zzecool> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/936899
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 936899 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Nautilus cant access network - Browse Network and Hung there." [Undecided,New]
<glosoli> so silent, o updates :/ :D
<zzecool> true
<zzecool> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/936899
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 936899 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Nautilus cant access network - Browse Network and Hung there." [Undecided,New]
<zzecool> check this horrible bug
<zzecool> ill brb
<Ian_Corne> glosoli: unity update is fixed?
<glosoli> Ian_Corne: which update ?
<glosoli> You mean for removing other dependencies ?
<Ian_Corne> well up untill yesterday any update to unity or unity2d wanted to remove ubuntu-desktop
<glosoli> Ian_Corne:Hmm this problem didin't occured for me, you could try and check if it still wants to remove
<Ian_Corne> maybe i'm using the ppa
<Ian_Corne> i dunno
<glosoli> You mena Unity PPA  ?
<glosoli> I don't use it in Precise
<Ben64> ubuntu-desktop isn't important, its just a meta package or something
<Ben64> if you remove pulseaudio it says it will remove ubuntu-desktop, but everything still works fine
<Ian_Corne> Ben64: i know, but that also means new dependencies that are dragged in with ubuntu-desktop are not installed by default anymore
<Ben64> hmm
<Ben64> but i hate pulseaudio so much
<zzecool> Ian_Corne:  you are right
<zzecool> i did this update and i got ubuntu-desktop removed
<zzecool> but didnt produce any problem im just not getting new application updates for the packages that are under the ubuntu-desktop meta
<zzecool> Ian_Corne: if now gonna try to install ubuntu-desktop there is only one dependency problem and ask me to remove banshee
<Ian_Corne> that's weird
<Ian_Corne> and banshee's out
<Ian_Corne> rhtyhmbox is the 'new' default
<zzecool> maybe that why ubuntu desktop wants to remove banshee
<zzecool> maybe its a usual behavior
<zzecool> normal*
<zzecool> let me try
<zzecool> hmm
<zzecool> yes
<zzecool> ubuntu desk tries to install rythm and remove banshee
<zzecool> also there is a ubuntu one update
<glosoli> zzecool: Any feedback for the dodge ?
<zzecool> more ppl press the affect me button
<glosoli> How many pressed for now ?
<zzecool> i think this is going to be interesting
<zzecool> 30 i think
<glosoli> I should be interesting, while yesterday worked all day using eclipse, for the first time I found "Always show" so annoying :/
<glosoli> eclipse - ide for programming.
<zzecool> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/930148
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 930148 in unity (Ubuntu) "Dodge windows is down but what about making the launcher autohide only on maximised apps ?" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<zzecool> glosoli: do you now remember your words calling me " a kid to grow up and get over it because mark moved forward and you like his way of thinking" ???
<zzecool> it is just a wrong move
<glosoli> zzecool: I already said sorry ;D
<zzecool> ;)
<glosoli> stop bringing up, nobody is perfect, or are they ?
<glosoli> ;D
<zzecool> thats why im fighting lol
<zzecool> if everything was perfect....
<zzecool> i think it was going to be boring ;D
<glosoli> zzecool: hmm, but I am curious why just 30 peoples, though there would be more than hundred
<zzecool> they dont know about the bug
<zzecool> yet
<zzecool> and most of the ppl dont realized that they actually  dodge is removed
<zzecool> because they dont use precise
<zzecool> they only heard about it  =p
<glosoli> zzecool: Hmm, do you get Privacy section in System Settings ?
<zzecool> let me see
<zzecool> yeap
<zzecool> it landed before with gnome-control-center
<zzecool> :)
<zzecool> glosoli: do you have "activity journal" installed?
<glosoli> hmm
<glosoli> probably no
<glosoli> zzecool: what's the package name
<zzecool> if you havent delete your activity files using the new privacy setting
<zzecool> install it
<zzecool> :)
<zzecool> its a call app
<zzecool> browsing the zeitgeist db
<zzecool> in a nice gui
<zzecool> :)
<zzecool> you can check your files access activity etc  :)
<zzecool> what file did you create modify etc what date hour  ....
<zzecool> something like a file access calendar
<glosoli> hmm
<glosoli> Sorry i didin't understand
<glosoli> so what the package name :?
<zzecool> install it and you will
<zzecool> i dont know what
<zzecool> gnome-activity-journal
<glosoli> ah, thanks found
<glosoli> probably it was deleted by dependencies for me
<glosoli> some time ago
<zzecool> i think its not installed by default
<zzecool> i did it manually long time ago in oneiric
<glosoli> zzecool: Hmm, it was for my fried,  in btw, do i need to log out  ? coz nothing appeared in sys settings
<zzecool> its not in sys ste
<zzecool> open dash type activity
<zzecool> :P
<glosoli> zzecool: aa, but one my friend is getting Privacy Tab in System Settings, where he can tick some thing to make system don't log his actions
<zzecool> i got the privacy tab too
<glosoli> hmm I dont :/
<zzecool> if you remove the activity files using privacy tab
<zzecool> activity journal going to be empty
<zzecool> glosoli: i did an update 1 hour before and i got new gnome-control-center
<zzecool> that how i got privacy
<zzecool> :D
<glosoli> aaa, maybe restart needed, logout not enough or smth
<zzecool> proly
<zzecool> i got more updates now as i reinstalled ubuntu-desktop
<zzecool> its was removed
<zzecool> logout and log in brb
<zzecool> back
<glosoli> zzecool: what changed ? ;D
<zzecool> i got on a self fixed bug
<zzecool> lol
<zzecool> there was a unity-application lense update
<zzecool> and i wasnt able to start any app
<zzecool> lense was crashing
<zzecool> and i noticed that on the dash there was only the home icon down
<zzecool> so i pressed tab to try and change the lanse to the next
<zzecool> lense*
<zzecool> and al the lenses appeared again
<zzecool> :D
<glosoli> hah ;D
<zzecool> let me logout  again to see if it really fixed
<zzecool> glosoli:  no its not fixed
<glosoli> what a pitty ;D
<zzecool> Unity lense has very buggy behaviour
<glosoli> pity''
<zzecool> lenses*
<glosoli> I hate
<glosoli> Unity Lenses for sure
<glosoli> I would tike to have more customizability for it
<glosoli> like''
<zzecool> its ok for me
<zzecool> at least they removed the 6 HUGE  BUTTONS  that noone ever used
<glosoli> yeah for sure, it was a pain for me to see them
<zzecool> om26er_: are you here ?
<glosoli> zzecool: he is here
<zzecool> maybe afk
<zzecool> om26er:  ?
<tehowe> How stable is a Beta 1 expected to be - are we talking 'non-LTS release stable', or not quite usable yet?
<Daekdroom> Not production machine usable yet.
<Daekdroom> i.e. don't use it if you can't afford to have things screwing up
<glosoli> zzecool: GUI freeze is February 23th if until that day they didin't add back dodge window, so it won't be occuring in Precise at all ?
<om26er> zzecool, i am kind of here
<om26er> my internet is killing me
<zzecool> probably  or else if more and more ppl come against em on this
<zzecool> om26er:  ok :)
<zzecool> om26er: can you answer us at what glosoli  just asked me ?
<zzecool> om26er: you have a better view of what is happening in "unity"
<glosoli> "15:33 <glosoli> zzecool: GUI freeze is February 23th if until that day they didin't add back dodge window, so it won't be occuring in Precise at all ? "
<om26er> hmmm, if someone decides to bring it back that probably won't be a problem even after the UIF date
<zzecool> ohh great we still have a chance !
<zzecool> thank you om26er
<zzecool> :)
<glosoli> I would like to believe that
<glosoli> :/
<om26er> yw zzecool ;)
<zzecool> om26er: can you tell us your opinion ?  Do you like dodge?
<om26er> i liked it but now it seems I love the "always locked" behavior more, it makes me work faster
<zzecool> i know what you mean  but i was and still use scale that is quite fast too
<zzecool> other than that scale   "super + w" is bugged now
<zzecool> and only brings windows form the current workspace on
<zzecool> from*
<glosoli> om26er: trying to get used to that too
<om26er> zzecool, i think there was a bug for that, i.e. the launcher stays hidden if you press super+w
<om26er> that will probably be fixed before release
<zzecool> me and glosoli  allrdy  report this
<zzecool> if you open gconf or CCSM  super + w is under   "initiate window picker for all windows"
<zzecool> but it acts like "initiate window picker"  only for current
<zzecool> strange is that if you press and hold super key to reveal the shortcuts wallpaper "  its supose to bring up windows only from the current workspace"
<om26er> bug 933492 ??
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 933492 in unity (Ubuntu) "The launcher should be always visible in Expo mode" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/933492
<zzecool> which is wrong
<zzecool> no
<zzecool> wait
<glosoli> You need link for that bug zzecool  ?
<zzecool> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/933776
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 933776 in compiz (Ubuntu) ""Super + W" window picker only shows local windows, not all." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<zzecool> i found it
<zzecool> If this is the the operation that we had to expect  as described in "shortcuts wallpaper - cheatsheet"  then they used and change the behavior of the scale plugin because in ccsm you can see that the "initiate window picker for all windows" is used instead of "initiate window picker"   which is wrong
<zzecool> if you try and use both " *** window "  "**** for all windows"   there is no change in behavior the result is the same it only picks form the current
<zzecool> om26er: ?  =)
<tehowe> Daekdroom: Ah perhaps I'd better hold off until Beta 2 then
<Daekdroom> tehowe, no, the thing is. No matter how stable it might be, we can't be sure nothing will go wrong
<tehowe> Daekdroom: Ah, well things are always going wrong, in a minor way, with my Natty and Oneiric installs.
<zzecool> tehowe: sure thing is that precise alpha 1 was way more stable that oneiric beta  was  ;p
<glosoli> tehowe: Using Precise as the only OS in Computer. Everything seems to be fine, unless you are too lazy to watch what upgrade or dist-upgrade offers you. Sometimes it asks to remove packages without which system couldn't operate properly anymore, I just press No, and Live until they fix dependencies. :)
<tehowe> Daekdroom: Maybe a better question might be, if I could sacrifice my netbook to beta-testing, would reports on hardware incompatibilities with some specific device be useful at this late stage
<Daekdroom> tehowe, yes, they would.
<glosoli> zzecool: How are you feeling about hud ? ;D
<tehowe> March 1st it is then. If I'm just using that machine to browse online and work on stuff in my Dropbox, it sounds liek I could probably get by.
<glosoli> zzecool: Pressing ALT button mistakenly most of the times - for me ;D
<zzecool> glosoli: they need to find a better way  so there is no conflict with alt + other buttons shortcuts
<zzecool> they should use Hud only with Alt RELEASE
<zzecool> so it only bring up hud if you tap alt
<zzecool> it will*
<tehowe> zzecool: Does it come up and get in the way if you're using some ALT-x shortcut in the shell?
<zzecool> yes
<tehowe> Wow
<zzecool> like alt + printscrn
<glosoli> zzecool: are there any possibility to change hud shortcut ?
<tehowe> ALT-num in irssi
<zzecool> or alt + shift  ( to change language )
<Daekdroom> glosoli, ccsm can do that
<zzecool> tehowe: first option on CCSM unity plugin
<zzecool> ops sry
<zzecool> glosoli:
<glosoli> huh
<zzecool> there are allrdy numerous back report and they are address to be fixed in unity 5.6.0
<glosoli> cant edit shortcut
<glosoli> only options to disable
<zzecool> back = bug*
<glosoli> ah fine now
<zzecool> reports* addressed*
<zzecool> omg im a typo machine
<zzecool> lol
<glosoli> zzecool: changed shortcut and it seems to barely work, sometimes shows sometimes not at all
<zzecool> no need to try more
<glosoli> zzecool: what you mean ? ;D
<zzecool> as all this gonne be addressed in unity 5.6.0
<zzecool> om26er:  are you alive  ?  :P
<glosoli> zzecool: It should be out by February 23th ?
<om26er> i belive that was a design decision
<zzecool> om26er: then why they didnt use "initiate window picker"   instead  of "initiate picker for all windows"
<zzecool> this is a bug
<om26er> bug 689733
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 689733 in Compiz "Application icons should only display windows from the current workspace in the window spread" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/689733
<zzecool> yes ok
<om26er> seems that's the bug after which the behavior was changed per design's request :D
<zzecool> but they are using the wrong call function
<zzecool> om26er: take a look here http://dl.dropbox.com/u/24436243/Screenshot%20at%202012-02-20%2016%3A09%3A17.png
<zzecool> They should have used  the first group  "initiate window picker"   instead the one they are using now  "initiate window picker for all windows"
<om26er> alright, I understand
<Ian_Corne> ccsm is a system breaker
<zzecool> i thought you didnt
<zzecool> :)
<om26er> but the thing is the current behavior is implemented in Unity itself
<zzecool> i dont have a problem with this
<om26er> and not in the compiz scale plugin
<zzecool> as soon as i can get "far all" back
<zzecool> om26er: rly?
<Daekdroom> No, it isn't.
<zzecool> so they merged scale in unity plugin ?
<Daekdroom> Because it's possible to change the shortcut in the scale addon.
<om26er> yep seems like it :/
<zzecool> om26er: feel free to change the Title of ur bug report to something that may describe the problem a bit better
<zzecool> why start merging things like that into unity ?
<zzecool> i dont like this ....
<glosoli> zzecool: I accedantily zommed desktop, do you know shortcut to unzoom ? :DDD
<om26er> i don't like that either
<sahil_> rye, u there?
<om26er> let me update the bug
<zzecool> glosoli: Super + mousewheel
<om26er> should I update the bug to say that the change that was happened in Unity is over ridding compiz plugin ?
<zzecool> my english is not the best
<zzecool> i described to you in my best way
<zzecool> :P
<zzecool> Do your best :
<zzecool> :)
 * om26er is kind of surrounded by alot of people who are acting like clowns :p
<htorque> #ubuntu+1 is serious business! ;-)
<sahil_> how to check what graphics driver i am running now? i mean gallium/fgrlx/mesa/vesa?
<sahil_> system info is showing nothing!
<sahil_> no driver name is written
<Daekdroom> glxinfo | grep OpenGL
<zzecool> om26er: i think i know what is happening or where they try to head with ubuntu
<sahil_> thnx...
<Daekdroom> Well, it tells you which driver Mesa is using.
<sahil_> sahil@sahil:~/Desktop$ glxinfo | grep OpenGL
<sahil_> X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
<sahil_>   Major opcode of failed request:  153 (GLX)
<sahil_>   Minor opcode of failed request:  19 (X_GLXQueryServerString)
<sahil_>   Serial number of failed request:  12
<sahil_>   Current serial number in output stream:  12
<zzecool> om26er: they want to make it idiot-proof  and remove the ability to modify or change it in any way
<sahil_> O.o
<zzecool> sahil_: pleaseuse pastepin
<zzecool> sahil_: please use pastepin
<sahil_> it was small output so used here directly...
<sahil_> okey
<om26er> zzecool, you also need to consider the fact there is no maintainer for all these crappy compiz plugins
<sahil_> will use pastebin
<zzecool> om26er: i know
<om26er> almost every plugin is unmaintained
<zzecool> this is a problem yes
<htorque> i feel like the only plugin i need is grid. add that to unity-2d and i'm good without compiz. :P
<zzecool> why not maintain the plugin independently but maintain it after it is marged
<zzecool> merged*
<zzecool> htorque: grid is maybe the bugiest*
<zzecool> of all
<htorque> it works kinda fine here. :)
<om26er> I hope to see Expo and Spread replaced by something unity genuine
<om26er> so they better integrate with the rest of the system
<zzecool> om26er: if it is to keep the same level of configuration yes i hope so
<zzecool> om26er: but it looks like they dont  like high level of configuration but only default options
<sahil_> zzecool, i am having graphics driver problem ... :(
<zzecool> sahil_:  which is ?
<Ian_Corne> he installed the ati driver from the site
<zzecool> form the site?
<Ian_Corne> and an update broke his libgl thing
<zzecool> sahil_: try to remove the fglrx driver using synaptic  completely
<zzecool> and use the drivers tool supplied with ubuntu
<sahil_> i cant insatll fgrlx...i dont know where i broke my system.now when i insatll fgrlx,on the restart i end up in a limbo,i hadto activate a tty then purge the drivers then restart
<zzecool> make sure you are only using the official sources and not some random ppa's
<zzecool> with experimental ati drivers
<zzecool> purge fglrx reboot and install using "additional drivers" tool
<sahil_> no i havnt....actually i broke my sysem when ubuntu tweak removed some config files...with the help of rye,a guy over here in xcaht i recovered from crush...but after sucessfully insatlling graphics driver,i by mistake executed unity --reset
<zzecool> this isnt somehting bad
<zzecool> to reset the unity
<sahil_> since then when ever i install somewhere i saw..kernal mismatch or something like dat during installation
<rye> sahil_, are you running that .run file? or the version from ubuntu repos?
<zzecool> when you say install what do you mean ?
<zzecool> are you using "additional drivers" tool or not?
<sahil_> sudo apt-get install fglrx-updates
<sahil_> i tryed this
<zzecool> this isnt the propper way
<sahil_> i already have 12.1 catalyst driver downlaoded in my machine
<zzecool> open your dash and type drivers
<zzecool> please listen to me
<sahil_> u want me to use jockey?
<zzecool> yes
<zzecool> but first
<zzecool> remove anything about fglrx
<zzecool> using synaptics
<zzecool> and make a reboot
<sahil_> rye, where did i do wrong wen we bith had a chat?
<sahil_> both*
<sahil_> zzecool, xserver is related to fgrlx?
<zzecool> no
<rye> sahil_, do not use that .run driver unless the repos one is failing
<sahil_> xserver ~x.org i guess?
<zzecool> and
<zzecool> and yes
<zzecool> no
<zzecool> sahil
<zzecool> open synaptic
<zzecool> type fglrx
<sahil_> ya opened...fgrlx is not installed but raedontool
<zzecool> and remove only packages that have fglrx into their name
<zzecool> wait
<sahil_> xserver-xorg-video-raedon?
<sahil_> do i have to remove dat?
<zzecool> no
<zzecool> its doesnt have the work fglrx
<zzecool> word*
<sahil_> okey...so othing is installed...so m raedy to use jockey?
<sahil_> nothing*
<zzecool> first reboot
<zzecool> and then yes
<sahil_> okey...will jocjey give me the latest catalyst version ?
<sahil_> 11.11 catalyst was very buggy
<zzecool> sec
<sahil_> catalyst or fglrx watever
<zzecool> no i think its the 11.11
<zzecool> this is the latest on the repos
<sahil_> :(
<zzecool> if by buggy you mean that unity is slow
<sahil_> its was dead slow desktop experience in oneric
<zzecool> this is a known bug and gonna be fixd in unity 5.6.0
<zzecool> You can still use unity 2d until they fix that
<sahil_> but wen i insatlled 12.1 (untill restart) i was having a good time...)ad game also was very playable,and so was the HD movies
<zzecool> rly ?
<sahil_> yes..
<zzecool> basicly this cant be happening
<zzecool> because if you install and dont restart the driver module isnt loaded
<sahil_> i dont knw...but i got better exerince then 11.11
<zzecool> there is somehting else
<oCean> heh, daily build still says welcome to 11.10
<zzecool> oCean:  wait i have you a fix for that
<oCean> zzecool: I don't need a fix, the image should get fixed :)
<oCean> bug #936619
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 936619 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Installer for precise daily-live still says "Welcome to Ubuntu 11.10"" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/936619
<zzecool> ohh this one ?
<zzecool> i thought on the boot screen
<zzecool> while loading to boot into ubuntu
<DonaldShimoda> hi
<DonaldShimoda> how to change font sizes on gnome ?
<zzecool> om26er_:  Scale   : super+ w  isnt merged in unity plugin because   if you  disable scale  shortcut  "super + W"  or change it stops working
<zzecool> om26er_: other than that if you try to disable scale plugin there is a dependency warning  that scale is need it by unity plugin
<zzecool> So the bug report is real  and nothing is merged into unity plugin yet.
<om26er_> i didn't say it has been merged into Unity but
<zzecool> ohh
<zzecool> my bad then
<om26er_> the further change have been implemented in Unity
<om26er_> this is the related branch I guess  https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/unity/workspace-aware-launcher/+merge/89429
<zzecool> Or you  gonna handle the bug report title please ? :)
<zzecool> om26er_: this isnt the point though
<DonaldShimoda> any way to change gnome workspaces frome to any?
<zzecool> DonaldShimoda:  ?
<zzecool> what
<zzecool> DonaldShimoda: what do you want to change  ?
<DonaldShimoda> zzecool, rigth side , workspaces...
<DonaldShimoda> are you using gnome or unityu?
<zzecool> unity
<zzecool> DonaldShimoda: You are asking about a way to change the workspaces to what exctly/
<zzecool> exactly?
<DonaldShimoda> is clear the question, i suppose if you dont use gnome dont get it
<zzecool> .......
<zzecool> both "unity" and "gnome shell" are using gnome
<DonaldShimoda> dont you know what is a workspaces then?
<zzecool> now tell me what do you want to do ?
<zzecool> yes i know
<DonaldShimoda> i need fair more than 3 workspaces...
<zzecool> so you want to change the number of the workspaces .......
<zzecool> are you in gnome shell ?
<DonaldShimoda> yes
<DonaldShimoda> yes
<zzecool> In gnome shell workspaces is are dynamic
<zzecool> you can set a staic number
<zzecool> static
<DonaldShimoda> excellent, nice trick dynamic is better
<DonaldShimoda> another question, any way to make work conky or some like this?
<zzecool> DonaldShimoda: i think you are in the wrong channel
<zzecool> here is a channel about ubuntu precise
<DonaldShimoda> im ussing ubuntu precise...
<DonaldShimoda> ?
<DonaldShimoda> zzecool, why do you think im on the wrong channel?
<zzecool> Because you will not find support about how to run conky in gnome shell here
<zzecool> Here we mostly bug hunt about precise bugs
<zzecool> this is what this channel is for
<DonaldShimoda> zzecool, ok, i will change the question
<zzecool> and not for random application support on precise
<DonaldShimoda> zzecool, theres any other visualizer ala conky on precise?
<DonaldShimoda> zzecool, how can anybody informa  bug if dont testing all the applications precise include?
<zzecool> Ubuntu doesnt come installed by Default with unity
<DonaldShimoda> uh????
<zzecool> it doesn include  conky , awm , or any other launcher
<DonaldShimoda> which is the default desktop for ubuntu?
<zzecool> unity
<DonaldShimoda> then read what you write...
<zzecool> Unity  or Unity 2d depends on graphics card
<DonaldShimoda> Ubuntu doesnt come installed by Default with unity
<zzecool> yeah my bad
<DonaldShimoda> ok
<zzecool> Ubuntu comes installed by Default with unity
<DonaldShimoda> any way to change font size or fonts in unity?
<Daekdroom> Install gnome-tweak-tool
<zzecool> http://www.installubuntulinux.com/2011/09/howto-change-system-font-sizes-in.html
<zzecool> DonaldShimoda: you can use google for questions like that i just used google to answer you
<DonaldShimoda> zzecool, that is related to older versions
<DonaldShimoda> zzecool, enyway thanks for your lack of help
<Daekdroom> Nope. Gnome-tweak-tool is used since the transition to GNOME 3
<Daekdroom> Which is when the old appearance window was removed.
<zzecool> DonaldShimoda:  your questions are general and fits the  #ubuntu  channel    im sure there ar emany ppl willing to help you there
<p1l0t> WOAH
<valdur55> p1l0t, hello! What is your problem?
<glosoli> zzecool: There was bugfix released for Screenshoot tool, now it asks again where to save
<p1l0t> valdur55: nothing
<jrgifford> what... i liked how screenshot didn't ask where to save. :P
<jrgifford> i thought that was a real feature. :S
<glosoli> jrgifford: Probably it was, but people started asking, I think you can set it somehow with dconf-tools
<glosoli> to do silent screenshoot to pictures folder
<ironhalik> I thought screenshots were put into your clipboard :)
<glosoli> ironhalik: No, they were put into Pictures folder by default
<jrgifford> glosoli, i'll try and set that up then. thanks
<glosoli> jrgifford: yw
<sahil_> hiii
<sahil_> is there any way to keep filer search of dash alaways visible?
<sahil_> i mean filter*
<Daekdroom> sahil_, I think the Dash 'remembers' when you had the filter open for a certain lens
<sahil_> all it seams to remember is my typed alphabets onm the dash...its looks less consistent design ...ifeel the big 8 icons was better
<sahil_> i want each time i click dash...it should pop out like a new session  showing installed programs and filters on
<sahil_> Daekdroom, is there any way to do that?
<Daekdroom> sahil_, what exactly are you talking about?
<Daekdroom> Dash itself or home lens?
<Daekdroom> Home lens does not have a filter. Every other (default) lens does
<Daekdroom> and the big 8 icons were removed because they were kinda useless: the program icons were barely used by anybody because people fixed apps on the Launcher.
<sahil_> oh...no filters for home.. :(
<sahil_> btw why home lens remembers my keystroke?
<Daekdroom> It's on purpose.
<Daekdroom> like every other lens does.
<sahil_> everytime i have to remove them then type ...kinda annyoing
<sahil_> like if i type xc ( for xchat) next time i open dash,it returns me the same result for xc instead of new session..
<Daekdroom> I know.
<sahil_> is this a bug ...or a weird "feature"
<Daekdroom> You could file a bug report asking for the home lens to not remember.
<Daekdroom> It's a feature.
<Daekdroom> (but bug reports are useful for 'wishes' too)
<sahil_> ya i guess called wishlets or something i guess...
<sahil_> and those tiny scrollbars!!!
<Daekdroom> wishlist
<sahil_> and the application lens icon i suposed to be educational type icon!
<sahil_> looks like a pen penscil and scale
<sahil_> i mean ruler
<sahil_> Daekdroom, can i amke application my deafult lens?
<Daekdroom> Huh.. I don't know.
<sahil_> how to amke skype icon monochrome?
<Daekdroom> I think I've seen an article on that somewhere, but I can't remember. Haha.
<sahil_> lol
<sahil_> the icon in the right most corner in the panal what is it called?power icon?
<Daekdroom> Power & Settings?
<Daekdroom> Well. Those are the two things you find there.
<sahil_> well i love the icon,but when i use elementary theme,it gets replaced by a monitor icon...i wish to keep that icon provided by ubuntu
<valdur55> Damn... lubuntu-default-settings (0.24) precise have double XF86AudioLowerVolume on rc.xml file
<valdur55> And i thinked why Lowervolume mutes volume
<sahil_> hi is it possible to install vmware workstation 8 ?
<trism> sahil_: the icon is system-devices-panel (for your earlier indicator-session question)
<sahil_> oh...
<trism> sahil_: /usr/share/icons/ubuntu-mono-dark/status/22/system-devices-panel.svg specifically in the default ubuntu theme
<sahil_> trism, thnx a lot!!!
<sahil_> trism, can i installvmware workstation in precise?
<trism> sahil_: I don't know, haven't used vmware in a while, but it looks like you may need to patch it to work with 3.2, from a quick search: http://slackblogs.blogspot.com/2012/01/vmware-workstation-802-and-linux-kernel.html
<Error404NotFound> I am trying to upgrade to 12.04 and get http://pastebin.com/HM9pgMA5 , any ideas?
<h00k> woah, the corner tooltip changed when windows are resizbable, cool.
<h00k> It is a series of dots.
<h00k> by tooltip, I mean...not mouse icon, but the little...corner triangle dealio
<bjsnider> Error404NotFound, looks like it's already mounted
<bjsnider> try unmounting it and using the apt-cdrom add command
<zzecool> glosoli:
<glosoli> zzecool: ?
<zzecool> do you have a network in your house?
<Error404NotFound> bjsnider: so i am not supposed to mount iso before running cdromupgrade? how do i run it then? do i run apt-cdrom to mount it?
<zzecool> or laptop is the only pc
<zzecool> ?
<glosoli> there any three windows laptops  - my roommates, in all of them I restricted sharing networking and etv
<glosoli> etc''
<bjsnider> Error404NotFound, the first thing apt-cdrom tried to do after you rant he command was it tried to mount the cdrom to its own mount point
<zzecool> ahh great
<glosoli> there are''
<glosoli> zzecool: what's the problem ?
<zzecool> glosoli: today i lost the network access
<glosoli> zzecool: HMm, how ?
<zzecool> nautilus is not responding if i press browse network
<Error404NotFound> bjsnider: hmm, ok
<zzecool> and if i waiti for about 3 min it opens but cant see any computer.
<zzecool> glosoli: open nautilus ------> browse network  and tell me if you see the windows network
<glosoli> Yes I see
<zzecool> rly?
<glosoli> yes
<bjsnider> Error404NotFound, look for yourself, as soon as you run the command it says "Using CD-ROM mount point /media/apt/"
<glosoli> WORKGROUP even
<zzecool> in no time ?
<glosoli> Failed to retrieve share list from server
<zzecool> or it takes time?
<glosoli> zzecool: yes in no time
<zzecool> but failed to retrive list
<zzecool> hmmm
<bjsnider> then it says "W: Failed to mount '/dev/sr0' to '/media/apt/'"
<glosoli> zzecool: failed to retrieve list, because these computers doesn't share any files
<glosoli> probably ?
<zzecool> no
<zzecool> im sharing many
<Error404NotFound> bjsnider: actually iso is mounted at /media/cdrom
<bjsnider> right, so just unmount it
<bjsnider> and then re-run the command, probably need to be root
<zzecool> and either you should see the admin shares that are enabled by default on win7
<zzecool> its a bug
<zzecool> something broke it  and i think i know some security network libraries
<huayra> I got a very nasty bug: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/850339/
<huayra> Tried updating throught the GUI instead of apt-get (what was I thinking!!??)
<huayra> and now it's broken
<Error404NotFound> bjsnider: i am getting http://pastebin.com/TK8ywa3M , doing it without mounting and no, nothing is mounted on /media/cdrom or /media/apt
<bjsnider> try manually mounting to /media/apt
<Error404NotFound> worked, howcome? is this a convention? if i am not forgetting i use to mount iso on /media/cdrom and it used to work.
<bjsnider> well, it's now being looked for at /media/apt
<Error404NotFound> bjsnider: thanks, gotta try upgrade :)
<glosoli> zzecool: are you here ?
<zzecool> sec im eating
<glosoli> zzecool: Ok, after you eat, may you look at my bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/metacity/+bug/936091
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 936091 in metacity (Ubuntu) "hovering on close, minimize, maximize has no effect" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<zzecool> ok
<zzecool> glosoli: its works fine on me
<zzecool> when i hover the signs are lighten up
<glosoli> zzecool: eh :( for most of the people works that's why nobody press affects me button
<zzecool> maybe it is fglrx problem ?
<zzecool> i dont know
<glosoli> zzecool: Hmm, dunno mightbe
<zzecool> what theme?
<zzecool> in any theme?
<zzecool> glosoli: if you open nautilus and hover the mouse over a file or folder do you se the icon light up?
<glosoli> zzecool: sure I do
<zzecool> hmm
<glosoli> zzecool: when windows maximized , I also do
<glosoli> zzecool: it's for metacity only
<zzecool> i dont know
<glosoli> zzecool: I checked, in unity everything's fine - when maximized windows :/
<zzecool> glosoli:
<zzecool> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/936899
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 936899 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Nautilus cant access network - Browse Network and Hung there." [Undecided,New]
<glosoli> zzecool: I pressed, would you mind pressing on mine too :) ?
<zzecool> OK
<zzecool> done
<glosoli> thanks :)
<zzecool> np
<zzecool> 36 ppl on dodge
<zzecool> we are going up slowly
<glosoli> zzecool: Wish someone from the up, would check that bug for Dodge
<glosoli> from the top''
<Daekdroom> Does anyone know which package I should report against, given Clementine is not using appmenu-qt?
<glosoli> Daekdroom: hmm indicator-appmenu ?
<johnjohn101> still having problems with pangolin in vmware session where host computer goes to sleep and pangolin doesn't come back
<zzecool> glosoli: i just uninstalled  the "idiot" rhythmbox
<zzecool> banshee is way better
<zzecool> clementine also
<glosoli> zzecool: I uninstall it right after os install, I don't use either banshee or clementine, hate them :DD
<mikeconcepts> is the voice control aspect of HUD available yet for testing?
<Daekdroom> mikeconcepts, nope
<mikeconcepts> Daekdroom, thanks for that, will be awesome
<glosoli> zzecool: I use Audacious, because i hate all others ;D
<zzecool> glosoli: i found that if they mark your bug as duplicate its almost impossible to find it back
<glosoli> zzecool: which your bug was marked as a dublicate ?
<zzecool> im searching to find one bug report that i did the one with the google chrome video
<zzecool> .....
<glosoli> zzecool: Couldn't it be merged ?
<zzecool> i cant find my report
<zzecool> im searchin on my mail
<jo-erlend> I'm seeing extreme amounts of totem-video-thumbnailer instances since the video lens was introduced...
<jo-erlend> it skyrockets my system load from time to time.
<zzecool> ok i found it
<GordonShamway> Hallo Leute, habe gerade Ubuntu 12.04 32bit installiert. Habe ein sau schlechtes Schriftbild. Das ändern der Hinting Option mit dem dconf-editor hat nichts gebracht. Was kann ich noch tun, damit es funktioniert?
<GordonShamway> oh. i just installed 12.04 and have a very bad fontview, changing the hinting option didnt work out for me. is there a different option which i could try to get the job done?
<mainerror> GordonShamway: Can you make a screenshot and post it here?
<GordonShamway> how can i make a screenshot in unity?
<ironhalik> Hmm, I lost hibernation :/
<GordonShamway> strg + print doesnt work
<ironhalik> uh, print screen?
<jrgifford> GordonShamway, just hit print screen. works for me.
<GordonShamway> not for me^^
<mainerror> Just print screen. Alternatively you can install Shutter.
<ironhalik> if not, GordonShamway, you can execute 'gnome-screenshot' via alt+f2 or terminal
 * mainerror likes Shutter
<ironhalik> gnome-screenshot is the thing bound to print screen
<ironhalik> just launch it :)
<GordonShamway> ah ok worked out
<GordonShamway> http://www.pic-upload.de/view-13052794/Screenshot-at-2012-02-20-21-46-06.png.html http://www.pic-upload.de/view-13052794/Screenshot-at-2012-02-20-21-46-06.png.html
<GordonShamway> there it is
<GordonShamway> maybe you should zoom in.... there are lines in the fonts
<GordonShamway> everything like unsharp
<GordonShamway> iḿ on a 42" tv
<ironhalik> hmm, looks the same for me
<ironhalik> mine are bolded a bit :)
<mainerror> I'm not sure to be honest. I think it might be your monitor.
<mainerror> It looks good for me.
<ironhalik> from my expirience, connecting PC to larger TVs was not the best ideas :)
<mainerror> I mean 1360x768 on a 42" monitor is kinda insane. :D
<ironhalik> for text, that is
<ironhalik> oh, its not fullhd
<ironhalik> well, it should look good from the couch :)
<ironhalik> 10 feet away
<mainerror> On a 42" screen it might look good even from the moon. :P
<ironhalik> GordonShamway: you can look for 'nautilus fonts'
<GordonShamway> dont know what u mean
<ironhalik> nvm, install dconf-editor
<ironhalik> and go to org.gnome.nautilus.desktop
<ironhalik> and there you can edit the fonts
<ironhalik> mine is Ubuntu 11
<GordonShamway> mine too
<GordonShamway> but it looks awful
<GordonShamway> when i started ubuntu with the live cd everything looked fine in a smaller screen on this tv
<ironhalik> well, it maybe scalling issue
<ironhalik> the fonts are too small now?
<GordonShamway> not too small but unclear with white lines inbetween
<ironhalik> no idea if it is intended to help with your problem
<ironhalik> but theres a 'tv-fonts' package
<mainerror> I still think it is the screen.
<GordonShamway> 09.04 worked out of the box
<ironhalik> yeah its the screen, but there prolly is some solution
<ironhalik> GordonShamway: what video font you're using?
<ironhalik> video card*
<GordonShamway> NVideia
<ironhalik> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Frequently_Asked_Questions#All_my_fonts_look_like_they_are_the_wrong_sizes.2C_how_can_I_correct_this.3F
<ironhalik> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Specifying_DPI_for_NVIDIA_Cards
<ironhalik> your tv has a whoopin 37 dots per inch
<ironhalik> while the optimum for computer displays is ~94
<ironhalik> it may be that ubuntu currently is not setting the dpi properly
<GordonShamway> whoopin?
<GordonShamway> so i have to set it in the nvidia settings?
<ironhalik> hmm, the best way to check it out
<ironhalik> would be by playing with the fonts via gnome-tweak-tool
<ironhalik> install it via apt
<GordonShamway> installed it but dont know how to start it
<GordonShamway> unity doesnt find it
<ironhalik> type 'tweak'
<ironhalik> it will be named 'advanced settings'
<ironhalik> also, this could be helpful
<GordonShamway> oh i did that already with no effort
<ironhalik> http://askubuntu.com/questions/59850/is-it-possible-to-change-font-dpi-in-11-04
<ironhalik> sorry for no obvious solution, but you need to play around
<ironhalik> its not a exactly documented process :)
<GordonShamway> when i change the dpi in the tweak tool, do i have to restart?
<ironhalik> in gnome-tweak-tool, no, in the gconf-editor, yeah
<ironhalik> or at least logout and login
<ironhalik> but not sure :)
<ironhalik> you can killall lightdm :)
<GordonShamway> i try to log offand on
<dupondje> Really nothing will be included in Precise for Nvidia Optimus ? :(
<iceroot> dupondje: linux-3.2 is supporting optimis (if the mails on lkml are true)
<iceroot> dupondje: it was disabled before because of memory leaks
<jakubo> yay, icons and top panel are back! thanks
<jakubo> and sounds!
<Walo> hi
<dat789> hi! a little help with my Microsoft LifeCam Cinema, please... I've installed Cheese but no picture is coming up. Just a black screen.
<dat789> output of lsusb --> Bus 002 Device 010: ID 045e:075d Microsoft Corp. LifeCam Cinema
<dat789> and it's precise
<dat789> hello...?
<penguin42> hmm
<penguin42> dat789: Has it worked for you on an earlier version?
<penguin42> dat789: It sounds like bug 930671
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 930671 in cheese (Ubuntu) "video blank and menus greyed out in cheese" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/930671
<dat789> hi hi
<dat789> no, i'm a new migrant to Ubuntu / linux
<dat789> the Ubuntu i'm using is 12.04 (precise)
<penguin42> dat789: Generally it's not a good idea to use testing/alpha releases for your first time!
<dat789> someone said to use Oneiric
<penguin42> dat789: That's good advice
<dat789> bummer. should have known better
<dat789> so does that mean I have to revert ... to 11.10 (Oneiric) ?
<Daekdroom> Reinstall.
<penguin42> dat789: Yeh you can't downgrade; it'll have to be a reinstall; however, can you just confirmt hat your bug corresponds to bug 930671 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 930671 in cheese (Ubuntu) "video blank and menus greyed out in cheese" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/930671
<dat789> i've got version 10.04 on CD
<dat789> i don't know how to check that
<dat789> wait.. let me go there
<dat789> yep. that is exactly what i am experiencing
<dat789> menus greyed out
<dat789> video blank
<dat789> guvcview not able to launch either
<penguin42> dat789: OK, probably a good idea to subscribe to that bug - that will also mark it as confirmed since there are two of you experiencing it - please add a comment saying you have the same thing on 12.04
<dat789> how to say it affects me too?
<penguin42> (if it's not just cheese then it's more likely a kernel bug)
<penguin42> dat789: There's a little yellow pencil at the top of that which says 'Does this bug affect you?' - click it
<Daekdroom> Doesn't he need a Launchpad account?
<penguin42> yes he does indeed
#ubuntu+1 2012-02-21
<penguin42> dat789: If you get a launchpad account then when someone tries to fix the bug they can ask you questions about it, and/or notify you when it's fixed
<dat789> yellow pencil... this report is public; you are not directly subscribed...; edit bug mail..
<dat789> launchpad account... ok, signing up
<penguin42> dat789: No, the one to the left just above the yellow bar
<dat789> ah, found it. must log in first though. hehe
<dat789> so now it's best to reinstall and revert to 10.04, eh?
<penguin42> dat789: Well, is everything else working?
<dat789> so far, err, yes
<dat789> well... actually..
<dat789> how do you check my video card ??
<penguin42> dat789: Hmm, so 12.04 is still in testing - so it's going to bump about a bit before April, but stuff is getting fixed
<dat789> you know... like how we did with lsusb ?
<Daekdroom> lspci | grep VGA
<dat789> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV770 [Radeon HD 4870]
<dat789> when i update driver for this...
<dat789> and restart... it only manage to get to the splash screen before my monitor goes black
<dat789> and it says "no signal input..."
<penguin42> dat789: When you say update driver, what did you select?
<dat789> ATI/AMD proprietary FLGRX graphic driver (post-release updates)
<penguin42> dat789: OK, so there are two drivers for that card, a proprietary one and an open one
<dat789> install. then activate
<dat789> yup
<penguin42> dat789: The pen one should work fine but won't be the fastest (especially for games, and might run the fan a bit more)
<Daekdroom> The open one is actually better for 2D, but if you want gaming you should go for fglrx.
<dat789> "the pen one ... "  ?? what do you mean?
<penguin42> dat789: open one
<Daekdroom> The opensource driver.
<Daekdroom> Ubuntu ships with it by default.
<dat789> err... open which one??
 * dat789 confused
<Daekdroom> There are 2 drivers for your videocard.
<dat789> yes
<Daekdroom> radeon and fglrx
<Daekdroom> radeon ships by default and is opensource
<Daekdroom> fglrx has to be installed (like you're trying to do)
<dat789> it's the same 2 drivers
<Daekdroom> Nope.
<penguin42> dat789: No, 2 different drivers
<dat789> just that one is post-release updates and the other is now
<dat789> not
<Daekdroom> radeon is more stable, but its powermanagement is poorer and less 3D features/performances
<penguin42> dat789: However, if you're saying you have two different versions of fglrx then that doesn't surprise me
<faenil> hi guys :)
<faenil> is anyone using DDMS (android) in ubuntu 12.04?
<faenil> I experience bad image refresh
<dat789> so...
<penguin42> dat789: fglrx sometimes takes a little time to catch up during the new ubuntu release cycles - it'll sort itself out by release
<dat789> ok, 2 different drivers
<faenil> I have to double click on windows separators to make the windows refresh
<faenil> ok :)
<dat789> neither of them is activated
<dat789> should I ??
<faenil> oh wait I thought you were talking to me xD
<dat789> if i get a black screen... i dont' know how to recover/ revert
<penguin42> dat789: When you boot, hold down the left shift button just after the bios, you should get the grub2 boot menu
<Daekdroom> There isn't any indication (besides working 3D) that you're using the radeon driver.
<penguin42> dat789: There is a safe/recovery option on there - I think you should be able to remove the driver from there
<dat789> shift key, eh?
<Daekdroom> My last message didn't make much sense.
<dat789> yea, it didn't quite
<penguin42> Daekdroom: Should show on the additional drivers screen shouldn't it?
<Daekdroom> penguin42, fglrx does. Radeon doesn't.
<Daekdroom> You have to check for it on CLI
<dat789> don't now how to do that, sorry
<penguin42> dat789: OK, lets go back a step :-)
<penguin42> dat789: Does it currently boot OK ?
<dat789> yes
<penguin42> good
<dat789> boots okay
<dat789> monitor does not flicker
<Daekdroom> The thing is, whenever he is not using fglrx, he's mostly likely using radeon, unless it breaks.
<penguin42> dat789: so if you go to the additional drivers setting thing what does it say?
<penguin42> Daekdroom: Yeh agree - just wanted to check
<dat789> it says: No proprietary drivers are in use in this system
<penguin42> dat789: OK, so you're using the 'Radeon' open driver at the moment
<penguin42> dat789: If you're not a heavy gamer and you're not on a laptop you can just stop there - all good
<dat789> ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphic driver (post release updates) ; and
<dat789> ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphic driver
<Daekdroom> I had no idea ubuntu provided post-release versions of flgrx.
<dat789> i don't know how to play games on ubuntu (i know i'm lame)
<dat789> and i'm on desktop
<penguin42> dat789: So leave it as is - then; I use the Radeon driver
<dat789> but i got this new graphic card just 1.5 months
<penguin42> Daekdroom: What does it mean by post-release?
<dat789> so, i was just thinking... JUST thinking... to utilize it.
<Daekdroom> penguin42, well, Ubuntu 12.04 is mostly likely going to use Catalyst 12.4
<dat789> Daekdroom: i dont know
<Daekdroom> post-release means people can use 12.5 when it's released, 12.6 and so on.
<dat789> penguin42: but i doubt i'm using CAtalyst at all
<penguin42> dat789: Yeh you're not currently using catalyst
<dat789> so, i'm using the Open driver at the moment
<penguin42> dat789: So if you try one of the FGLRX ones and it doesn't work, my guess is it'll start to work near the 12.04 release in April
<penguin42> dat789: The binary drivers come as a blob from AMD/ATI and they have to do an update to keep it inline with the new Ubuntu
<dat789> 2 long months waiting... :(
<penguin42> dat789: It'll probably work if you use 10.04 or 11.10
<dat789> yeah... i did an update at the terminal
<dat789> downloaded the wubi ...and suddenly i'm at 12.04
<dat789> so, nothing to do here until 2 months later, eh?
<penguin42> dat789: It'll probably be a bit before that
 * penguin42 doesn't check on the fglrx myself - I'm reasonably happy with the open one on ---> machine
<dat789> thanks for your time and help guys
<penguin42> no prob
<dat789> one last thing
<dat789> difference between #ubuntu and here ?
<Daekdroom> #ubuntu+1 is for the development version.
<dat789> like 12.04 ??
<Daekdroom> Once 12.04 is released, it'll be discussed in #ubuntu
<dat789> ah.
<dat789> makes perfect sense
<dat789> thanks!
<dat789> bye for now
<h00k> yofel: That weird touchpad thing is fixed
<h00k> yofel: with our EEE netbooks!
<jack1> I can connect to my wifi card, browse the web etc, but cannot detect the card when I type "airmon-ng" why?
<snadge> nice.. new libbluray.. does that mean ubuntu can play bluray now? :p
<snadge> whats the apt command to show the changelog
<Daekdroom> snadge, it cannot play every Blu-Ray disc.
<Daekdroom> It's in the package description
<Daekdroom> 'NB: Most commercial Blu-Ray are restricted by AACS or BD+ technologies and this library is not enough to playback those discs.'
 * psusi refuses to buy commercial blue rays for that reason
 * Daekdroom never bought or played a BluRay disc
<bjsnider> yeah but have you got a bdrom?
<Daekdroom> Yes, I do have a BluRay drive.
<Daekdroom> Tbh, let me check
<Daekdroom> Ah. It plays BluRay discs.
<Daekdroom> No +R :(
<jo-erlend> I just noticed gnome-contacts in update manager. Did it appear just now, or has it been around for a while without me noticing it?
<bjsnider> i think it's been in the gnome 3 ppa for oneiric users for awhile
<snadge> fglrx pisses me off
<snadge> in current precise.. if you play a video.. it crashes X
<snadge> and the window title corruption bug thats been there for 50 years.. is still there
<ActionParsnip> hey guys, if you download the daily via torrent, is the image 'updated' when the new file gets uploaded the next day?
<micahg> ActionParsnip: I would think not as the checksum would change
<ActionParsnip> gah, that'd be sweet.Saves having to play with the diff stuff
<ActionParsnip> thanks dude :)
<Tronic> I am getting graphics corruption when running 12.04 in qemu-kvm.
<urfr332gO> Tronic, I think it runs with their graphics.
<Tronic> Rather nasty rendering mistakes (or not repaining when it should).
<Tronic> But it still seem to be able to render the UI.
<urfr332gO> you might try vbox
<ActionParsnip> Tronic: same with Unity2D as well?
<Tronic> ActionParsnip: How can I choose that on the LiveCD?
<ActionParsnip> Tronic: log off, select 2D, log in
<Tronic> Logging off makes it go in some sort of mode change loop (Xorg restarting perhaps).
<ActionParsnip> Tronic: or try xubuntu, it will not use effects by default and will give a snappier system, or try lubuntu
<Tronic> Getting that and kubuntu now.
<share> when will be Precise out
<ActionParsnip> share: april this year
<share> any idea of release date
<Ben64> 12.04 = 04/2012
<share> ok
<share> what about the day
<ActionParsnip> share: didnt you notice that with Oneiric?
<Ben64> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PreciseReleaseSchedule
<ActionParsnip> share: the exact day  is to be determined
<share> ok thanks for the information
<share> ActionParsnip: btw you do frequent omgubuntu.co.uk dont u
<ActionParsnip> share: I do
<share> :)
<share> bye
<urfr332gO> vlc 2 arrived in the repos today.
<ActionParsnip> urfr332gO: it was in there on the 18th actually
<ActionParsnip> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/vlc/2.0.0-1
<urfr332gO> ActionParsnip, idn't show up till todays update for me.
<urfr332gO> didn't
<ActionParsnip> urfr332gO: maybe a slow update to the server you are using..
<ActionParsnip> http://paste.ubuntu.com/851008/   got mine on the 18th too
<urfr332gO> ActionParsnip, I'm using ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> urfr332gO: so the main server?
<urfr332gO> ActionParsnip, yes but I had a bunch of packages being held I used synaptic rather then the cli I think that did it.
<ActionParsnip> possibly
<urfr332gO> ActionParsnip, Now that I think about it when I saw the hold list I saw it.
<ActionParsnip> urfr332gO: if you have a PPA with VLC it may have caused an issue
<urfr332gO> I didn't run a dist-upgrade or check the update manager, it calling the holds partial yesterday.
<urfr332gO> only in oneiric
<urfr332gO> just the regular repos only ppa is Ubuntu tweak
<urfr332gO> no biggie it rubbing fine. :)
<urfr332gO> running*
<Error404NotFound> I am facing an issue where i can't play any video in vlc, gnome player, etc... as soon as i do it, i logout. However if i do vlc on the tty, i can watch video in 8bit(?) colors
<Error404NotFound> Is this a known bug as so far i cant find anything.
<ActionParsnip> Error404NotFound: does it happen as a new user?
<Error404NotFound> ActionParsnip: as a new user: i created a new user and now its happening to him, was that the question? if yes, then no.
<ActionParsnip> Error404NotFound: so it affects all users? Just to be clear
<Error404NotFound> ActionParsnip: yes, so far, i am trying to install another driver for ATI card i have.
<Error404NotFound> if i go offline, that would be because VLC logged me out :)
<Error404NotFound> ActionParsnip: offtopic, We appreciate your contribution and you're a true asset to community, just remembered that i saw you on omgubuntu ^_^
<Error404NotFound> It has something to do with Video output setting in VLC, if it set dummy then it doesn't do anything. So its video and probably driver.
<ActionParsnip> Error404NotFound: many do :)
<ActionParsnip> Error404NotFound: do other players do the same thing?
<Error404NotFound> ActionParsnip: yup, tries gnome player, same thing. But i use VLC for everything so if this works i am the happiest person in world.
<Error404NotFound> brb, gotta reboot my box for driver to be active.
<jokerdino> hey guys, what should i be doing regarding the bug patch? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/936403
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 936403 in software-center (Ubuntu) "There is a typo in Ubuntu Software Center strings. (DVD drive)" [Low,Confirmed]
<iceroot> jokerdino: normally you can translate directly in launchpad
<iceroot> jokerdino: no need for a patched *.po
<iceroot> jokerdino: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/software-center/+pots/software-center/es/159/+translate put there the correct translation
<jokerdino> it has to be fixed.
<jokerdino> because there is a stray string
<iceroot> jokerdino: #ubuntu-translators  also put the spanish translator group on the bug
<ActionParsnip> jokerdino: its only a typo, its not a core app causing massive system instability
<iceroot> jokerdino: normally you make a new suggestion in launchpad and inform the translation team about the issue
<jokerdino> well, yeah
<iceroot> jokerdino: but better help is in #ubuntu-translators
<ActionParsnip> jokerdino: so it doesn't 'have to be fixed'its just something nice to have sorted
<jokerdino> well, i just want to submit my first bug fix.
<jokerdino> it is a bitesize bug, i knkow
<ActionParsnip> jokerdino: thats cool, and very commendable ;)
<iceroot> jokerdino: as always the size does not matter :)
<iceroot> jokerdino: every patch is welcome
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: wish my girlfriend said the same thing :(
<jokerdino> i just wanted to know how the bug fixing process goes.
<micahg> jokerdino: propose a branch against lp:software-center
<iceroot> jokerdino: because there is no upstream-project i think your method is correct
<jokerdino> micahg: not sure how i would do that.
<jokerdino> dhalboch pointed to me that i should edit the hw.py because it generates the pot file.
<micahg> jokerdino: I'd suggest we move this to #ubuntu-devel
<jokerdino> hm sure
<Error404NotFound> ActionParsnip: my observations: no matter what driver you install the Default video output in vlc makes you logout, so does almost every other option. For my laptop the XCB of OpenGL and X11 work, for my desktop the Xvideo with XCB also works.
<ActionParsnip> Error404NotFound: stick on what works then....
<Error404NotFound> ActionParsnip: yup, made a note and using it, try to take a dump with Default and other video outputs, no luck so far
<Error404NotFound> btw, once i have upgrade to a daily iso, from them on i can just do apt-get update & apt-get dist-upgrade without mounting the daily iso as same stuff would be available in repos, too, correct?
<ActionParsnip> Error404NotFound: you can use install ISOs as install media but the packages on the daily ISO will be the ones in the repo....
<Error404NotFound> ActionParsnip: hmm, so help me here a bit. Whats the need of zsync if we can upgrade online in less amount of bandwidth and time? (zsync would also download its meta file)
<ActionParsnip> Error404NotFound: I've not used that method. I don't have a bandwidth cap and a 50Mb connection, so I just pull down ISOs when I want them
<Error404NotFound> ActionParsnip: hmm, same here though i am not on 50M :) also the 15M of zsync meta file isn't a lot. Guess zsync+iso is if you have multiple systems and want to upgrade them offline.
<ActionParsnip> Error404NotFound: makes sense, just never done it. If I had a lot of systems i'd run my own local repo on LAN
<Error404NotFound> ActionParsnip: yup, that makes more sense than zsync+iso. Thanks again for the time and help.
<zzecool> did anyone noticed any change about "oneconf"   ?
<zzecool> its a cool feature but  its not impemented very well
<mainerror> What change?
<jokerdino> zzecool:  oneconf is already in software center
<zzecool> yeah i know but very poorly implemented
<jokerdino> well, can't disagree.
<zzecool> We need something better  , group of applications to save  with or without their dependencies , where to save , like ubuntu one, local folder, local server  etc
<zzecool> I think i read somewhere about a nice guide how to install packages in on pc or server and then all the other pc in the network autoupdates to this packages
<zzecool> This is a joy for an IT
<rye> Anybody has java with icedtea working in precise (e.g. on http://javatester.org/version.html - warning, may hang firefox, it did that for me)
<ahel> hi! I've installed through unetbootin the daily live. Installation went fine but at boot I don't see grub. in fact it switch immediately to memtest86+ :(
<ahel> I've tried to press 'esc' or 'down arrow' but nothing.
<ahel> do you suggest using a stable live or trying again reinstalling the os?
<vega-> thunderbird seems to have it's own menu (file, edit etc.) now instead of it having it on top of the screen as all other apps
<vega-> bug?
<zzecool> rye: just use chrome it only crash the Java plugin :)
<zzecool> rye: and yes it doesn working for me too
<zzecool> rye: but Jdownloader  works ( i dont  know if it use his own java libraries or the icetea )\
<rye> zzecool, i think it does not use icedtea, no java applets work for me now at all
<zzecool> it use java for sure but....
<zzecool> do be real , i dont rly know what icetea  suppose to be , im confused with java , about what they replaced  i read something in the past days but didnt paid any attention
<zzecool> replaced oracle java with icetea or something ?
<zzecool> rye:  ?
<rye> zzecool, icedtea is a browser java plugin
<rye> zzecool, which builds with OpenJDK, which is an opensource version of java
<zzecool> is the browser plugin of the OpenJDK ?
<zzecool> i see
<zzecool> i got it ty
<zzecool> rye: there is a ppa that support Oracle java 7
<zzecool> let me check
<zzecool> rye: here you are  http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<zzecool> i dont know if it updated for precise
<zzecool> rye: yep i just tested and it works just fine
<ahel> apt-get update: bzip2
<ahel> hash sum mismatch
<ahel> in it-archive.ubuntu/..precise../
<psypher246> hello all, could someone please help me reset my launcher reveal settings via cli as I am now unable to reveal the launcher in a virtual machine at all, can't really do anything at this time
<Ian_Corne> unity --reset
<psypher246> how do i get a terminla open if I have no launcher or dash, unity reset not working from tty
<jokerdino> ctrl - shift - t
<jokerdino> oops. wrong one. ctrl - alt - t
<psypher246> ah awesome didn't think it qwould work while running virtualbox on a unity desktop, while foxussing on the VM it did launch
<psypher246> bingo, sorted, thanks!
<jokerdino> nice job.
 * penguin42 wonders if bug 865001 works in PP - anyone tried it lately?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 865001 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "[regression] sharing a network with other computers no longer works in oneiric" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/865001
<psypher246> arg and as I fix my virtualbox client my entire 12.04 desktop, which runs the Vm, crashes, really hope the gnome-settings-daemon crash bug is fixed soon\
<zzecool> I hate the bug ..................
<zzecool> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/seahorse/+bug/189774
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 189774 in seahorse (Ubuntu) "seahorse shows passwords without verification" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<jokerdino> so do i
<zzecool> what a hell of security  bug
<zzecool> and still nothing about it
<jokerdino> it is actually a security bug.
<zzecool> it is
<zzecool> more like a preinstalled keylogger  that does the JOB good
<zzecool> i thought it was addressed
<penguin42> zzecool: But this is with automatic login enabled?
<zzecool> no of course not
<zzecool> its with either way
<penguin42> ok
<zzecool> open your dash type passwords
<zzecool> take a look in there and get rdy to FREAK out if you didnt know by now
<zzecool> :P
<cheako911> Hello, aufs kernel module missing?  I'm attempting to fold cow image + squashfs into new squashfs.
<MikeH> Hi guys, is there any sensible way to go from lucid to precise?
<MikeH> I'm told changing sources and doing dist-upgrade is usually a bad idea these days?
<bazhang> 10.04 to 12.04 ?
<bazhang> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 - Supported until April 2013 (Desktop), April 2015 (Server)
<bazhang> it's a one step upgrade once Precise is released LTS to LTS
<zniavre> 10.04 >10.10>11.04>11.10>12.04 maybe faster to reinstall all the OS
<bazhang> zniavre, one step lts to lts
<zniavre> 12.04 is not lts yet
<zniavre> it should be released no ?
<bazhang> when it is
<MikeH> so can I not go straight to 12.04?
<Daekdroom> Not yet.
<zniavre> in april
<bazhang> MikeH, once it is released it's one step
<bazhang> it's just alpha 2 now, so may be prudent to wait
<bazhang> or you could follow what zniavre suggested
<zniavre> do you (tester's) experience some theme bugs on precise too ? like wrong menus fg/bg colors ?
<MikeH> bazhang: To be honest, I'd be less labour intensive to just go with a fresh install
<MikeH> I'll hang on - It's only really one package that sparked the interest.
<bazhang> MikeH, thats fine, you can do that anytime, then just keep update/upgrade to final
<MikeH> What are the chances of a simple package working off the bat straight out of the precise repo into lucid?
<bazhang> none
<MikeH> heh, I used to do stuff like this all the time with Debian. I haven't really kept up with Ubuntu
<MikeH> saying that, we're probably going back to woody the last time I did a major upgrade
<philinux> zniavre: yes it's bugged
<philinux> zniavre: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/925895
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 925895 in unity "Ambiance sub-menus light like Radiance after latest light-themes update." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<zniavre> philinux,  thnak you
<Daekdroom> philinux, zniavre: the menus are meant to be white, except those at the panel.
<Daekdroom> The panel submenus are white instead of black. Every other white menu is meant to be white.
<Daekdroom> I mean, the only real bug there is that submenus on Unity are white.
<philinux> Daekdroom: not with ambiance
<Daekdroom> philinux, they CHANGED the theme.
<Daekdroom> The only menus meant to be black now are those at the top bar, including indicators.
<jokerdino> Daekdroom: that is a known bug.
<philinux> Daekdroom: in that case I'll find a workaround it's horrid
<Daekdroom> jokerdino, I know it is. But I'm explaining to him that not every white menu is a bug.
<jokerdino> it is a bug, i had a little tweet convo with cimi
<Daekdroom> I asked it in #ubuntu-unity yesterday.
<zniavre> bug ping pong ?
<jokerdino> what changed between then and now? :/
<zniavre> unico vs gtk+3
<Daekdroom> There is a bug about menu colors, but right-click menu being white is not one of them.
<philinux> Daekdroom: what about the adwaita dark theme
<Daekdroom> What about it?
<philinux> Daekdroom: when I right click on the desktop I dont want to be blinded  lol
<Daekdroom> Huh.. I've never used adwaita dark..
<glosoli> Anyone is getting Shutdown and reboot hangs from time to time ?
<glosoli> zzecool: Hey, have this problem ever occured to you ?
<penguin42> hmm vlc seems to fall to pieces completely when playing a dvd - bad blocks all over
<penguin42> ah - needs larger buffer
<zzecool> glosoli: hey no man
<zzecool> glosoli: all good here
<zzecool> penguin42: dvd 's ?
<zzecool> i think dvd's are so 1990 ;p
<zzecool> j/k
<glosoli> zzecool: do you know where pid is located ?
<zzecool> what
<zzecool> ?
<zzecool> glosoli: ?
<glosoli> zzecool: some file called pid or smth like that
<adrth> so what file should I edit to modify my PATH variable?
<brendand> why doesn't indicator-sound show what rhythmbox is playing?
<adrth>  /etc/environment doesn't seem to be evaluated when starting the shell
<Daekdroom> brendand, it's currently bugged, it seems.
<brendand> Daekdroom, seems like there's no connection between them at all
<Daekdroom> What do you mean?
<Daekdroom> The controls are working. It's just not displaying the song info correctly.
<zzecool> glosoli: i think as pid you mean the  "process id"
<zzecool> right ?
<zzecool> glosoli: ?
<glosoli> zzecool: yes I think that's what I need, as i remember, once I deleted it. some time ago, reboot and etc was fine to me :( now again it hangs from time to time, such a pity
<zzecool> erm
<zzecool> as pid i refer to the  process id of every  process
<zzecool> type "ps aux" in terminal
<zzecool> the first number is the pid
<penguin42> zzecool: 1990s true
<zzecool> glosoli:  i can understand what you have deleted
<zzecool> penguin42: :)
<penguin42> zzecool: still; I tend not to copy stuff and the occasional bought DVD is cheaper than a subscription to any of the overpriced film services (that are rather closed) - especially since I tend to buy the DVDs second hand
<penguin42> zzecool: and I can't be bothered ripping them
<zzecool> penguin42: i can agree
<penguin42> this Kill Bill v1 I just watched was only about £1.75
<zzecool> Cool movie !
<zzecool> i like it so much
<zzecool> You have a point
<brendand> Daekdroom, for me the controls don't work
<zzecool> instead of using netflix to buy the dvds
<penguin42> zzecool: However, I did find that Dragon player crashes on scene selection
<brendand> Daekdroom, also if you click the 'Ryhthmbox' menu entry it doesn't do anything
<brendand> Daekdroom, know of any existing bugs on this? otherwise i'll be raising some
<zzecool> penguin42:  hmmm i think vlc uses bugzilla or something for bug reports
<zzecool> im not sure
<penguin42> zzecool: vlc worked nicely
<zzecool> ah
<glosoli> zzecool: " i can understand what you have deleted"  ?
<Daekdroom> brendand, I haven't seen any bug report on that, but the issues are very likely known.
<zzecool> glosoli: you said that you have deleted the pid file
<glosoli> zzecool:I can't just saw somewhere in internet, it was my last try..  hate that some problems, after about one year still lasts :)
<zzecool> glosoli: what is the problem im still confused
<zzecool> ?
<glosoli> No Webcam support even if it's UVC in my Asus, no suspend, hybernate, no proper reboot or shutdown (from time to time hangs)
<zzecool> ohh i c
<glosoli> I am ubuntu fan since probably Ubuntu 6,04 or even before, but sometimes I just hate ;D
<zzecool> i know the feeling
<zzecool> i had a webcam problem too
<zzecool> but i found some driver modules to load
<zzecool> for my camera in sony vaio
<glosoli> zzecool: webcam problem lats so long.. they say that they support UVC properly, but it aint looking so. :)
<glosoli> lasts''
<glosoli> zzecool: And all thet incompatibility is for availability of installing Ubuntu into any computer :/
<glosoli> that''
<zzecool> glosoli: if you search you will find some fix for the camera
<zzecool> im sure
<zzecool> ill brb
<zzecool> bb
<webm0nk3y> apport collect seems to be triggered now whether you hit cancel or not
<Volkodav> anybody has issues with nvidia? Mine does not load the module for some reason
<Volkodav> 2 different kernels 2 sets of drivers 290 and 295 ?
<sahil_> makin marlin default file manager?
<sahil_> is t possible?
<glosoli> which package is responsible for system reboot/shutdown ?
<jbicha> glosoli: there are several packages, can you give some more details about your problem?
<glosoli> jbicha: reboot/shutdown from time to time hangs, and I need to press power off button, to turn off computer :/
<philinux> glosoli: at leaset do an REISUB rather than power button
<glosoli> glosoli: oh, I mean Laptop, sorry for mistype
<philinux> power button last resort
<glosoli> oh philinux that was meant for you
<glosoli> philinux: so back to the name of package ?
<glosoli> what can be name of it ?
<philinux> glosoli: did you see this post in the thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11700789&postcount=3
<glosoli> philinux: but this is not a solution or is it ? It seems for me like for one time usage of a command which will try to do restart or shutdown ? or it will override some settings in my computer /
<glosoli> ?
<philinux> glosoli: does it just misbehave sometimes
<glosoli> philinux: yes, from time to time, not always, but today happened 2 times
<philinux> glebihan: I would not worry then since still alpha 2. Use reisub
<philinux> glosoli: I would not worry then since still alpha 2. Use reisub TYPO
<bjsnider> Volkodav, more info needed
<glosoli> philinux: The same problems I was having in Oneiric :))
<Volkodav> care to look at the relevant part of the log ?
<bjsnider> yeah
 * Volkodav booting up the laptop
<sahil_> how to upgrade to fgrlx 12.1 without breaking the system?
<sahil_> flgrx*
<bjsnider> use jockey. that's what it's there for]
<glosoli> sahil_: remove current drivers
<glosoli> jockey is outdated
<glosoli> 11.11
<sahil_> ya m running on11.11
<sahil_> i wanna insatll 12.1
<sahil_> i have downloaded the 12.1 .run file,but in oneric i was left with broken system...so...
<glosoli> sahil_: remove it using jockey, when download from ati wbsite and do "sudo sh filename --buildpkg Ubuntu/precise", check the messages it may show that some packages are needed (be sure to read debug) after then you do sudo pkg -i thoose_debs.deb
<glosoli> sahil_: What you mean by broken system ?
<glosoli> sahil_: it may be broken if you forget to do "sudo aticonfig --initial" after installation is done
<sahil_> well,my entire desktop was a mess...at some point even x was not starting,at last i purged the pacakages and insatlled 11.11,now on precise i dont wana take risk
<sahil_> i did that
<glosoli> sahil_: ah, so then stick with what you have in Jockey, if you are not ready for experiments
<glosoli> :)
<Volkodav> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sahil_> i wish to get forward with xeperiment till i knw there is a path to comeback ;)
<thedudeabides> i'm running precise pangolin and the latest nvidia-current is crashing unity when running webgl on firefox
<Volkodav1> bjsnider: http://paste.ubuntu.com/851629/
<sahil_> glosoli,can i insatll 12.1 directly without purging present pacakages?
<bjsnider> volkodav1, you'll have to also check the kernel log and dmesg
<bjsnider> all it says is module-specific error
<Volkodav1> bjsnider: dmesg ==> http://paste.ubuntu.com/851634/
<sahil_> vmware installation problem
<sahil_> http://pastebin.com/GALGhe6u
<sahil_> modilues are not complied and loaded in memory
<glosoli> sahil_: no you can't.
<glosoli> sahil_: then you will probably just have a broken system :)
<sahil_> O.o why is dat?
<sahil_> vmware workstation 8 not supported in ubuntu?
<glosoli> sahil_: it is supported :)
<glosoli> used it
<sahil_> installation was  crreamy...where i m wrong now?
<glosoli> sahil_: What you mean by creamy ?
<glosoli> sahil_: this is testing version, everything might be fine in stable release :)
<sahil_> ismooth,the insatller didnt report any problem
<sahil_> sory installer*
<Volkodav1> bjsnider: http://paste.ubuntu.com/851638/  <== kernel log
<glosoli> sahil_: so would you mind reapeating what's your problem ?
<sahil_> okey i can wait...
<sahil_> well wen i try to launch vmware,its showing some modules must be complied and loaled in kernal,when i click insatll...it fails and gives an error log..which i pastebin'ed above
<sahil_> loaded*
<sahil_> it is occuring for vmware player as well as vmware workstation
<glosoli> sahil_: Ah, have you got any reason not to try virtualbox ?
<bjsnider> volkodav1, there's really no information at all about why the problem is happening
<Volkodav1> bjsnider: I may need to reactivate the mactell ppa for Mac support - did not touch any ppas since upgrade
<sahil_> i love virtual box and used it untill now...just wished to shift over vmware,i read couple of articles which stated its gfx capabilites are higher then that of vbox
<Volkodav1> hmm it is not available for Pangolin yet
<sahil_> glosoli, wats the reason of failure?sory m ot good at reading log files...
<sahil_> m not good at reading log files*
<glosoli> sahil_: Sorry dunno what can be the failure, never used VMWare for long :) VirtualBox always was enough for me but now being fully ubuntized :)
<sahil_> haha...its coz for my stupid .net project i need MY-cro_soft
<sahil_> MY-crow-soft*
<glosoli> sahil_: hah ;D but why do you need good gfx performance ? :D
<sahil_> just to test games may b ;)
<sahil_> well i find wine too complicated
<sahil_> 4-5 wine related program which does what is really confusing
<sahil_> anyway can we setmarlin as default brower?
<sahil_> can we set marlin as default file manager*
<ironhalik> wine's not that bad
<ironhalik> but I prefer beer ;>
<sahil_> haha
<sahil_> i prefer vodka
<sahil_> >:D
<glosoli> ironhalik: :DD +1
<Guest45569> greetings
<Guest45569> greetings: I've just installed Precise Pangolin on my machine, what should I do to get everything running smoothly? what should I add to my repository?
<glosoli> Guest45569: There is no promise Precise will run smoothly
<Guest45569> glosoli: it's been runnning smoothly so far - i just need to install gnome desktop environment
<glosoli> Guest45569: Yes, but what I meant is, from time to time it might crash as this is testing release :)
<Guest45569> glosoli: then should i install a previous release?
<psusi> I think I just creamed my pants a little.... Ubuntu on my smartphone?  Now where's the code?!
<glosoli> psusi: haha ;D Mark is gaining ideas ;D
<cheako> Hello, aufs kernel module missing?  I'm attempting to fold cow image + squashfs into new squashfs.
<DebolazW> I was told to use some command to report a bug in Unity where application titles arent drawn correctly. But a) I cant remember what the command was and b) I'm not sure which package to file it under. Also, theres already a bug created for this in launchpad as far as I can tell (But I was told to report it anyway). Can anyone help me? :)
<psusi> glosoli, after talking with the linaro guys over a few beers at UDS I had a feeling this idea was kicking around and was excited by it... now I must find the code!
<glosoli> psusi: hah, I am just interested how they will manage to fight with android
<Whoopie> Hi, I'm running ubuntu precise with gnome-session-fallback. I'd like to know how to disable the scrolling in the applications menu. Somehow, the arrows are shown although there's enough space to display the whole application menu.
<ironhalik> anyone lost hibernation lately?
<ironhalik> Ive got no menu entry, pm-hibernate puts my pc down, but wont turn it off
<ironhalik> and logs claim it all went ok
<glosoli> ironhalik: lost it but not lately :)
<glosoli> ironhalik: It won't turn it off, but you turn it off manualy, when load computer like from hybernate yes ?
<ironhalik> well, I installed precise lately :P
<ironhalik> not sure :)
<ironhalik> its quite possible
<glosoli> ironhalik: same here :) hybernate never worked for my asus. so I had some fixes to do like always, to get it work
<glosoli> ironhalik: are you using fglrx ?
<ironhalik> no, nouveau
<glosoli> ironhalik: ah, they will fix you :) until stable I'm sure, ATI is long time shit. :) In btw, offtopic, what IRC client you use ?
<ironhalik> irssi via znc bouncer
<glosoli> ironhalik: terminal ?
<ironhalik> yeah
<glosoli> hmm
<ironhalik> you use smuxi I see
<ironhalik> why do you ask?
<glosoli> ironhalik: yes, but thinking of getting rid of it :)
<glosoli> ironhalik: crashing too much for me
<ironhalik> oh well, irssi can seem to have a steep learning curve
<glosoli> thinking of xchat
<ironhalik> but now, I wouldnt trade it for anything
<glosoli> ironhalik: Ah, I don't quite like idea of irssi being terminal
<ironhalik> I make the terminal with irssi go fullscreen on another workspace
<ironhalik> works great for me
<ironhalik> so hows xchat? :)
<glosoli> piece of crap :D trying irssi ;D
<ironhalik> yeah, tried it too
<ironhalik> I prefer irssi ;>
<ironhalik> I remember, like a good 10 years ago
<ironhalik> friend told me that irssi over a bouncer is the only way to go
<ironhalik> couldnt understand why someone would prefer text client over mIRC ;>
<ironhalik> now its the other way around
<glosoli> ironhalik: nah, doesn't suite me either :/ will stay with smuxi
<ironhalik> :P
<ironhalik> just crashcourse for irssi: /server irc.freenode.net, /join #ubuntu+1
<ironhalik> :P
<zzecool> glosoli: ?
<glosoli> zzecool:   ? ;D
<zzecool> glebihan: di you did the updateS?
<ironhalik> ironhalik: ?
<zzecool> oups
<zzecool> glosoli: did you did the updates?
<glosoli> zzecool: I did, some of them, because dist want's to remove my qt
<zzecool> glosoli: there is a dependency problem with multiarch QT libraries
<glosoli> qt designer and other developemenet stuff
<glosoli> zzecool: ye ye
<zzecool> ahhh ok
<ironhalik> whoa, smuxi is in .net?!
<glosoli> ironhalik: seems like, that's why I wanted to get rid of it :/
<jtaylor> why?
<glosoli> ironhalik: I hate MS :D
<jtaylor> mono is not written by MS
<ironhalik> yeah but its supposed to port MS .net
<ironhalik> or whatever it does with it :)
<jtaylor> and cli is an excellent framework
<jtaylor> + free
<ironhalik> shame it doesnt support silverlight + DRM
<ironhalik> I cant watch local VOD on linux that way
<jtaylor> that I consider good :P
<crizzy> it's supposed to implement ecma standard c# spec, not "port .net"
<jtaylor> not only c#
<jtaylor> there are a bunch of other languages supported too
<jtaylor> in ubuntu/debian vb.net and boo
<ironhalik> yeah, most of the .net languages
<jtaylor> f# should be nice but not supported here
<crizzy> monodevelop+mono is more or less sanest dev environment available for linux :/
<jtaylor> and nunit addin works now again in oneiriuc ;) (fixed it today ._. )
<ironhalik> hmm, I use eclipse on day to day basis
<ironhalik> and I miss visual studio :P
<glosoli> ironhalik: I am happy with eclipse + qtdesigner :)
<crizzy> there's no match for visual studio profiling, word on that
<jtaylor> really?
<ironhalik> well, IMHO, generally speaking, when it comes to devs and developer frameworks etc, microsoft knows its shit
<jtaylor> never used VS profiler, but callgrind and oprofile a pretty nice
<crizzy> there's _nothing_ usable for profiling on linux
<jtaylor> whats wrong with callgrind?
<crizzy> does not do the job
<jtaylor> thats super easy to use
<crizzy> try profiling librocket for example with it then
<jtaylor> for more sophisticated stuff you have oprofile
<penguin42> crizzy: Have you tried perf ?
<crizzy> (damned ** crap lib btw :P)
<ironhalik> hmm, btw, is there any decent IDE for objective-c?
<ironhalik> on linux?
<crizzy> penguin42: doesn't produce anything useful
<penguin42> crizzy: Really? How are you driving it - I find perf one of the few useable ones
<glosoli> ironhalik: eclipse ? ;D
<ironhalik> glosoli: there some evil project named objectiveclipse, and thats that
<ironhalik> someone could do something like wine for mac apps
<crizzy> penguin42: doesn't help anything and it's really not useful at all for debugging something like c++ library trace for functions when profiling for problems
<crizzy> although... no tool can help in fixing librocket anyway =P damned mess..
<penguin42> crizzy: perf can do call profiling
<crizzy> it doesn't produce anything useful for this particular case
<penguin42> crizzy: Are you on x86?
<crizzy> which our dev team has been fighting for months
<crizzy> x64
<penguin42> crizzy: OK, so make sure you're using latest perf and check out how you're driving it - I'd be kind of interested to know why it's not producing good results - I've had good luck with it
<crizzy> get librocket, populate huge table with datagrid, and have fun profiling...
<crizzy> (more persicely what i'm doing is new ui for warsow, www.warsow.net)
<glosoli> ironhalik: smuxi disconnected me once again, sorry may you repeat if you replied ?
<jtaylor> a smuxi server + persistent buffers is neat :P never miss anything
<crizzy> penguin42: as nice as it is to have html/css ui for the game.. goddamned, that librocket can't handle datagrid (a table) with more than 10-20~ lines without dropping fps to around 30
<glosoli> jtaylor: hmm are they ?
<crizzy> or well.. i do know the *problem* is that librocket is extremely stupid with its algoritms to update elements.. but finding out any sensible way to fix it... pffh...
<jtaylor> glosli: are they what?
<glosoli> jtaylor: neat ?
<jtaylor> I really like them
<glosoli> jtaylor: but what you use for chat ?
<jtaylor> though I never really tried any other irc programs besides mirc ~ 10 years ago
<glosoli> crizzy: just for curiosity, what language you program the most ?
<jtaylor> C and python
<jtaylor> ups not me ;/
<glosoli> jtaylor: good to know from you too :) I am learning Python
<crizzy> glosoli: depends on the project :P with warsow c & as
<glosoli> crizzy: as - assembler  ?
<crizzy> nono, angelscript
<glosoli> crizzy: haha ;D thought you're crazy :D
<crizzy> c++ -alike syntaxed scripting language ot our c api
<crizzy> and ye when it comes to profiling these c++ libs, it's driving me nuts
<crizzy> c++ is tool of the best compared to c :P
<glosoli> jtaylor: for python what you use to do the gui stuff/if you do ?
<crizzy> *BEAST i mean
<jtaylor> I rarely do gui stuff, I have used pyqt in the past, was quite ok
<glosoli> crizzy: sure it is, but when I saw Python, I found it to be language I will stay on as long as possible
<glosoli> just suits me
<crizzy> you can't really write 3D games with python ;)
<jtaylor> you probably can with pypy
<crizzy> apart from single crapolas that barely count as tech demos
<crizzy> doom3 was kinda funny c++ engine
<crizzy> c style and background sticks out of it like a fork
<crizzy> basically the classic quake engine just reformatted in c++ :)
<crizzy> (with more advanced renderer ofc)
<glosoli> crizzy: I'm not game type person at all, interested in different stuff, as for games if I will write something in the future, it will be web browser based, in btw, when you make program game/how you keep it multi os supported ? do you have Macbook or smth ?
<crizzy> nah, i'm going to drop OS X support from next warsow rel
<crizzy> linux/windows only
<crizzy> os x opengl performance is so horrendous not worth the trouble. worst platform for developing any opengl stuff
<crizzy> not mentioning annoyances that can't cross-compile for macs.. and the fact i don't have mac anymore and never will again ;)
<glosoli> crizzy: why not and why never - if it's not too personal ?
<crizzy> going too closed
<crizzy> and crappy opengl support
<crizzy> waited for several releases for that to get fixed
<crizzy> and i'm not going to pay triple price for hardware :P
<glosoli> crizzy: hehe, thought they we only overpriced in my country when it cost three times your salary ;D
<glosoli> I mean average salary'' or even more than three times
<glosoli> Now just looking to get some money, to change my Asus N61JA, to get rid of ATI.. such a waste if you want to use linux :(
<crizzy> and for the playing itself.. it's not possible to play esport fps'es on mac anyway, stupid mouse accel
<glosoli> that computer just flies for windows, but when it comes to linux, it begins to suck from time to time
<ironhalik> hmm, weechat is evil
<crizzy> my ati works fine on linux
<crizzy> for gaming too
<ironhalik> hmm, my intel works fine on linux too ;>
<glosoli> crizzy: eh, which driver version you use and which card you have ?
<ironhalik> but I loose 30% of battery life for having linux ;>
<crizzy> hd6870
<crizzy> whatever version ubuntu 11.10 has :P
<glosoli> crizzy: I have 5730, do you have any problems with reboot or shutdown ?
<crizzy> sometimes crashes on shutdown iirc
<glosoli> crizzy: have you ever been getting shutdown hangs or something like that ?
<psusi> they really do need to fix the bloody power consumption problems with the ati drivers... I wish the damn firmware wasn't closed source so I could look into fixing it myself
<glosoli> psusi: yeah, in windows i was getting 3 hours, in Ubunt max 2 hours
<psusi> glosoli: did you try the aspm_force parameter phornoix raves about?
<crizzy> ye
<psusi> it shouldn't make a damn bit of difference, but they say it does
<crizzy> didn't concern myself too much over it, tho
<crizzy> just hit power button :;P
<crizzy> ati also has the best open drivers
<psusi> except that 90% of the video driver is the closed source binary blob firmware running on the gpu
<crizzy> well, so?
<crizzy> works like dream
<crizzy> i don't care for gnussolini-ideology
<psusi> they do have it working pretty well.. just seems a little silly to have an "open source driver" that isn't really open source
<astraljava> A little hard to call it "best open driver", though.
<psusi> and I'd really like to get a look at the actual code in there
<crizzy> well there are no other any decent driver than atis
<psusi> intel's drivers seem to be pretty good
<astraljava> nouveau, intel?
<crizzy> intels drivers are USELESS
<ironhalik> they work for me
<ironhalik> much better then nouveau
<psusi> crizzy: they have always worked just fine for me
<ironhalik> they say theyre crap with lates core i CPUs
<crizzy> have fun running any opengl stuff with them apart of glxgears
<ironhalik> or at least had some major problems
<psusi> works for me...
<astraljava> crizzy: They've always worked much better for instance in device auto-detection, than the closed drivers from AMD.
<psusi> of course, their gpus aren't all that fast...
<ironhalik> crizzy: most intel cards are not supposed to run anything but compiz ;>
<crizzy> the driver itself is useless
<crizzy> also on windows
<crizzy> it doesn't even support opengl 1.5 spec no matter what it claims
<ironhalik> OpenTTD works on intel ;>
<astraljava> crizzy: No, just not supporting that particular use-case.
<astraljava> Hardly makes them useless.
<ironhalik> hmm, ok, so are there any decend video drivers for linux? :>
<crizzy> ati has the best drivers :P
<crizzy> (nowadays)
 * psusi wonders why running md5sum to verify all of the files on an fs that takes 26 minutes on the original disk only takes 7 when run on a sparse image of it... weird...
<crizzy> dno about low-end cards though
<astraljava> Not for linux, they don't. Never had problems with Nvidia closed-source drivers, whereas ATi's/AMD's have been a pain-in-the-4$$, and still are.
<htorque> yeah, we got a ton of questions at askubuntu.com to proof that. :P
<crizzy> no pain at all
<crizzy> works great and _very_ good performance
<glosoli> how much "ILOVE" smuxi....
<glosoli> psusi: I found GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash pcie_aspm=force" yes ?
<astraljava> crizzy: Then why can't they be configured to work with my dual screen setup? They are not able to detect that the LED screen's native resolution is 1920x1080.
<psusi> glosoli: yea... supposedly that fixes the power issue, even though it shouldn't
<glosoli> psusi: What it should do then ?
<crizzy> works fine on my 120hz led
<astraljava> crizzy: At least not with the graphical control application that comes with the drivers. Haven't bothered with xorg.conf tweaking manually, as that shouldn't be required on _modern_ drivers.
<crizzy> other than that, i'm not ati support, just stating their driver performance is excellent
<psusi> the pcie bus can enter lower power states when it is idle... not that an idle pcie bus in the regular state consumes more than a few milliwats of power...  for safety sake, this is disabled by default
<astraljava> crizzy: Ahh... _performance_.
<astraljava> crizzy: See, that doesn't cover all preferences of a driver's excellence over the others.
<glosoli> psusi: so this is risky ?
<psusi> so forcing aspm on should only save at most a few milliwats... but phornoix says it's a magic bullet for the ati power issues
<crizzy> and with ati you can always trust linux/win drivers have the same features
<crizzy> they use the same codebase for both and release drivers at the same time
<psusi> glosoli: sort of... it can cause subtle delays when activity starts again and the bus has to power back up, which can screw up badly behaved drivers, so the kernel devs disabled it by default and said the driver should ask to turn it on when it knows it can handle it
<glosoli> psusi: so do you recommended turning it on ?
<psusi> glosoli: it's worth a try... phornoix says it fixes the power consumption issue
<psusi> worst that can happen is you get glitchy graphics or hangs and have to switch it back off
<glosoli> psusi: but fixes one problem and had probability to make another, doesn't sound good for me
<glosoli> ;D
<glosoli> if it only to get 30 mins
<glosoli> then I don't think
<glosoli> I would try it at all ;D
<glosoli> When I get enough money, will remember to get my hands off ATI/AMD stuff when buying new laptop :)
<ironhalik> hmm, Im thinking about getting some low end video card for my desktop
<ironhalik> and thinking about AMD ones
<glosoli> crizzy: what do you know about Catalyst A.I. ?
<glosoli> ironhalik: crizzy says it's all good for thing, using ati, I say, that was the worst mistake I did buying laptop with ATI
<crizzy> for desktops ati is a good choice
<crizzy> fine open drivers + working proprietary one
<crizzy> laptops, i don't know, what i heard usually these chips are somewhat incompabile with the drivers
<ironhalik> glosoli: it may be that youve got some wierd OEM card in your laptop, that has mediocre support
<glosoli> ironhalik: what's mediocre (in btw, it's not only me, my friend who bought dell with ATI, said the same, will never do that thing again)
<ironhalik> for my nvidia proprietary drivers cause Xorg to eat up one core of my CPU
<ironhalik> my brother has a notebook with nvidia optimus
<ironhalik> the intel/nvidia switching thingy
<ironhalik> he sacrafices nvidia gt240 for linux ;>
<ironhalik> there absolutely no support for that
<glosoli> ironhalik: hmm, In my laptop there is also intel card, but there is no possibility to switch as far as I know
<ironhalik> no option in bios?
<glosoli> ironhalik: nah :)
<glosoli> asus bios for laptops sucks
<glosoli> ironhalik: ah, in btw my laptop is partly bios/uefi
<glosoli> ubuntu has no good support for uefi
<ironhalik> I guess its the wors of both worlds ;>
<zzecool> ahhh nvidia always was better in linux
<psusi> glosoli: how so?
<zzecool> since my first days on linux one decade and more
<crizzy> i bought thinkpad as laptop since it was certified for ubuntu ;)
<glosoli> ironhalik: some months ago when I was still using windows most of the time, was able to install Windows using UEFI, with Ubuntu fails :)
<glosoli> psusi: what you mean by how so :) ?
<ironhalik> hmm, strange
<zzecool> crizzy: i hate the retro design
<glosoli> zzecool: upgraded safely, dependencies fixed :)
<psusi> glosoli: how does ubuntu not play with uefi well?  I converted my system to use it a few months ago...
<zzecool> rly?
<zzecool> i will upgrade agian now  then
<zzecool> :D
<zzecool> i did it before
<ironhalik>   what retro design?!
<glosoli> psusi: Dunno , i try boot cd using UEFI, it gives me some kind of prefix error, after that hangs on black screen - or maybe I miss something ?
<ironhalik> thinkpads are the best! ;>
<crizzy> zzecool: i love it :P
<zzecool> ironhalik: of thickpad
<ironhalik> ;>
<glosoli> ironhalik: I don't like design for lenovos ;D
<ironhalik> the only thing I dont like about thinkpad is they stuck with 4:3 displays for long time
<zzecool> i like Macbook design
<zzecool> i think they rule em all
<zzecool> :D
<crizzy> macs are ugly
<psusi> glosoli: I think I saw a bug filed recently that had something to do with setting the prefix on efi systems in precise
<ironhalik> well, with thinkpads its not about the looks, its the quality, the keyboard, and the fact you can bludgeon people do death with them
<zzecool> i like smooth minimal deisign
<crizzy> i have this unibody macbook pro at work.. overheating crap
<zzecool> hard edges is the past
<glosoli> psusi: UEFI, but I have no idea, how I can benefit from using UEFI with Ubuntu ?
<zzecool> crizzy: lol rly?
<zzecool> the aluminum one the latest?
<psusi> glosoli: well, you can boot from disks > 2 TB ;)
<crizzy> ye
<crizzy> also the glass touchpad crapola cracked in half
<crizzy> :/
<cheako> Where is the aufs kernel module?
<zzecool> lmao
<glosoli> psusi: nothing else :) ?
<ironhalik> the C2D macbooks did that, the aluminium unibody turned them into a giant radiators :)
<crizzy> i will totally quit if i don't get thinkpad as next work computer =P
<crizzy> but my boss is mac fanboy
<crizzy> annoying
<crizzy> no, i DO NOT want imac as work computer... pffh
<ironhalik> cheako: its in the kernel
<psusi> glosoli: that's about it... I'm still looking to find some UEFI applications to install to the EFI system partition
<glosoli> crizzy: have a teacher at college which is completely mac fanboy, some kind of guy: long hair, stylish, iPhone4 on the table, MacBook  some of the unibody, and always comparing things to iPads and kinda shit.
<zzecool> glosoli: long hair stylish  :O
<glosoli> psusi: some were saying at the time it came, that you will be able to gain fast boot or smth like that ;D
<glosoli> zzecool: don't get me brong, I am short cut ;D
<glosoli> me wrong''
<zzecool> im not
<zzecool> :D
<psusi> glosoli: I had one of those too... I enjoyed proving to him that photoshop ran faster on my PC that cost half as much as his mac ;)
<zzecool> i look like a shogun ;p
<glosoli> psusi: haha ;D that's true, photoshop on this laptop was running hell of a fast
<glosoli> thinking of dual booting again ;D
<cheako> ironhalik: Not here, /boot/config-3.2.0-9-generic-pae says config_aufs_fs=m and dpkg/locate/ect can't find it.
<crizzy> glosoli: one of these 'show off' guys :P
<ironhalik>     cheako hmm indead
<cheako> /proc/filesystems dosn't show it either.
<psusi> glosoli: well, one of the nice things about macs is that you can hold down a key during boot and put it into a slave mode where yuo plug it into another mac via fire wire and it gets recognized as an external hd.. that's a UEFI application, but I have yet to find things like that I can download and install
<crizzy> glosoli: i rather show of piercings and tattoos than kiddy iToys ;)
<zzecool> glosoli: im leaving maybe c ya later
<zzecool> :D
<glosoli> crizzy: yea, kinda like "oh see, i got more money than you, you can't afford to buy this crap of shit which lags running photoshop" :DD
<glosoli> zzecool: c ya
<cheako> ohh, -17 is an option.
<glosoli> Compiz -> Open GL Plugin -> Lighting option<< Anybody knows what's the usage of it ?
<crizzy> all i can say, my next tattoo project will cost more than crappy macbooks ;)
<glosoli> psusi: sounds good, but usability not for everyone, I like one thing DELL's have, when you turn off computer and you still can charge phone via USB
<cheako> I was a mac fan when it was ppc, but nowthat it's just an IBM...  what's the point?
<glosoli> crizzy: hehe ;D sounds quite a tattoo :D maybe you are familiar with Compiz, OpenGL's Plugin Lighthing option ?
<glosoli> In fact, yesterday I started reading that biography of Steve Jobs, kinda funny sometimes, some of the facts are real, where it say, that he didin't create any GUI, or anything, he just modified things ;D
<psusi> glosoli: you know how android phones have the little thing when you plug in the charger but the phone is off, it starts up and gives just a basic screen showing the charge status, without loading the whole os?  that's another type of thing you could do with UEFI
<crizzy> glosoli: nope, sorry
<glosoli> psusi: hmm, but all of that will come with an effort, when it will be fully implemented in most of the computers, then people will start writing apps and etc
<glosoli> crizzy: or maybe option in Catalyst: A.I. or smth like that ?
<crizzy> i stay far away from compizconfig..
<glosoli> crizzy: me too as much as possible
<glosoli> ok, gtg, good night everyone :)
<crizzy> :>
<glosoli> 23:31 here crizzy ;D
<crizzy> same here..
<cheako> Same for 3.2.0-17-generic-pae
<cheako> #938187
<dat789> hi
<dat789> anyone here?
<jo-erlend> gnome-settings-daemon keeps going nuts on me. Is it common and well known?
<ironhalik> hmm, where can I make a design suggestion about nautilus?
<ironhalik> but Im not sure if its not a bug
<ironhalik> the little hint in nautilus with full file name and size, pretty much all the time obscures the last file in list view
<etfb> I've been using Kubuntu 11.10, but it's horrible (I used to be a KDE3 fan, but I've acclimatised to Unity).  I plan to reinstall Ubuntu, but I wonder: how stable is 12.04 for everyday use?
<jtaylor> it varies, just a couple of seconds ago my X decided to crash again ._.
<jtaylor> and I could not connect to a network for a week a few days back
<jtaylor> not recommended for everyday use yet
<jtaylor> neat big apport changes
<ironhalik> well, for me at least, its running really nice
<ironhalik> surprisingly nice
<ironhalik> only feature thats broken right now is hibernation for me
<ironhalik> and as for stability, only couple of back-end apps crashed
<ironhalik> still, its alpha, youre better off with stable
<etfb> I guess I'll reinstall 11.10 then.  I was going to wait to rebuild, because it's such a pain, but Kubuntu is a considerably bigger pain.
<Tronic> Kubuntu has a rather big usability problem with Nvidia drivers (might affect other DEs as well).
<Tronic>   dimensions:    1920x1080 pixels (1478x831 millimeters)
<Tronic>   resolution:    33x33 dots per inch
<Tronic> My TV screen is 1.5 meters wide and because of that, the font size is maybe 3 px. All text is unreadable.
<Tronic> Maybe it would make more sense to use some fixed DPI value at all times instead of the actual screen DPI?
<jtaylor> you can change trhe dpi of the font somewhere
<Tronic> Yes, I googled as much.
<Daekdroom> Ooooh. That is why Gnome uses fixed DPI 96!
<Tronic> Of course changing it is rather difficult when you cannot read any of the text.
<Daekdroom> I never thought it could get that bad.
<psusi> no, it makes no sense to use anything other than the actual DPI... the problem is it ISN'T using the actual DPI
<Tronic> psusi: 3 mm font size might be good on a laptop but it isn't on a TV nor on a cellphone.
<psusi> Windows is retarded and uses a fixed dpi, which is why everything gets smaller and harder to read when you increase the resolution... I could have sworn that gnome did not do that
<Tronic> With actual screen DPI you get always same physical size for your fonts and that just doesn't make sense.
<psusi> Tronic, if it's a 12 point font, then it should be 12/72 of an inch high
<psusi> of course it makes sense
<Tronic> The same amount of pixels at all times is a much better option.
<psusi> if you call for a 12 point font, that means it should be 12/72 of an inch tall, not more or less depending on the screen
<Tronic> psusi: It should be a 12 pixel font, not 12 pt font.
<psusi> no, font sizes are prescribed in points, which means x/72 of an inch
<Tronic> psusi: That being said, could they fix the UNIX desktop so that is uses pixels for font sizes rather than points?
<psusi> that would be breaking, not fixing
<Tronic> (plus maybe a scaling factor for those pixel sizes because having one is convenient)
<psusi> the whole point is for text to look the same no matter what the resolution of your monitor or printer is
<Tronic> Also, it makes no sense in any case to use same font sizes on computer screens (around 100 DPI) and printed material (600-1200 DPI).
<psusi> it does when the size is a phisical size ( points ) instead of pixels
<Tronic> But then, this is all semantics and doesn't matter. What matters is that the user should have readable text on his screen.
<Tronic> I am not getting any.
<psusi> then either you aren't using the correct dpi, or are using a raster font
<Tronic> psusi: You are entirely missing the point.
<Tronic> My actual proper DPI is 33.
<Tronic> KDE uses such font sizes that text is completely unreadable at this DPI, even when I am sitting less than one meter away from my TV.
<psusi> ahh, you want it to be blown up so you can still see it at a distance... then I guess you need to lie about the dpi
<psusi> or rather, lie about the size of the screen
<Tronic> It would also help if the font was larger than 2-3 px (which is unreadable at any distance).
<Tronic> I read online that I can edit fonts.conf to force the DPI.
<Tronic> There is also a GUI option but I am unable to navigate to that.
<psusi> that's because that's a very low resolution for such a large screen
<psusi> 33 dpi is very low
<Tronic> Well, it's a FullHD 52" TV.
<jtaylor> connect a normal screen to navigate to the gui?
<Tronic> I don't have any other screen.
<psusi> yea, you want to force the dpi to make everything zoom..
<jtaylor> with what are you chatting here then?
#ubuntu+1 2012-02-22
<Tronic> jtaylor: I've got a laptop.
<Tronic> And also proper faked DPI on desktop now.
<Fudge> any known problems with mouse not focussing correctly in yesterdays daily precise, click a menu and the menu appears about 4 inches away and cant click on things
<Fudge> will create a new user see if it does it
<oconnore> I can't report a bug on launchpad for this (yellow exclamation point?), but nm-applet version 0.9.2.0-1 in ubuntu 12.04 on amd64 has issues. It had the cpu pegged at 100% and had used 1.5GB of res. Memory leak/infinite loop?
<oconnore> Hopefully this finds the right person... launchpad is being difficult and i have to get back to work.
<oconnore> I have had to restart the process several times in the last few days.
<trism> oconnore: did you update recently? this is supposed to be fixed according to bug 930491
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 930491 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu Precise) "Large memory leak in nm-applet" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/930491
<oconnore> trism: Oh, awesome. I upgraded ~18 hours ago, but it looks like the patch went out 11 hours ago. I have a bunch of networking related upgrades queued so I bet that's the fix.
<oconnore> thanks
<oconnore> Things move fast in alpha... :)
<Fudge> any known probs with macbook suspend
<fuhewkf> I have noticed amavisd-new-postfix setup script is broken, I could use some pointers on finding the cause
<ikonia> how is it broken ?
<fuhewkf> 'invoke-rc.d: initscript amavis, action "restart" failed.'
<fuhewkf> because: Stopping amavisd: (not running).
<ikonia> ok, that just means it's not started it, that could be because you've not configured it
<ikonia> that doesn't mean it's broke
<fuhewkf> Starting amavisd: The amavisd daemon is already running, PID: [1070] (failed).
<ikonia> that's like trying to stop something that isn't running,
<ikonia> fuhewkf: look at pid 1070 see what that is
<fuhewkf> 'amavisd (master)'  run by user 'amavis'
<ikonia> ok, so the process is running, try to stop it now
<fuhewkf> done, that fixed it
<fuhewkf> thanks, no more errors when running apt, I feel a but stupid now
<fuhewkf> but 'sudo service amavis restart' still fails
<ikonia> it won't "restart" as it's not running
<fuhewkf> but that appears to have been reported in launchpad already
<fuhewkf> but it is running:
<fuhewkf> Stopping amavisd: (not running). Starting amavisd: The amavisd daemon is already running, PID: [27136] (failed).
<fuhewkf> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amavisd-new/+bug/930916
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 930916 in amavisd-new (Ubuntu) "amavis start-stop script fails to stop amavisd" [Undecided,New]
<ikonia> ok, so the bug is already logged, what's the problem ?
<fuhewkf> Well I'd like to help fix the script
<ikonia> ok, fix it
<ikonia> what's stopping you
<fuhewkf> I can't get a new package into the repository, I'd say the approach Debian took would do (http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=652026)
<ubottu> Debian bug 652026 in amavisd-new "perl 5.14 broke use of s-s-d --name on initscript" [Important,Fixed]
<ikonia> fuhewkf you can submit a fix and it will get patched and the package will get updated
<fuhewkf> OK, I'll take a look. Would I need to fix the current version (2.6.5) or could I use 2.7.0 (where the work already has been done for me)
<fuhewkf> 2.7.0 is stable of course
<fuhewkf> but I don't know if the jump from 2.6 to 2.7 is allowed for 12.04
<fuhewkf> maybe 2.6.6 fies things as well of course, will check the reports for amavis
<zzecool> fuhewkf:  may i ask what exactly amavis is about ?
<fuhewkf> checking mail fot spam etc
<zzecool> fuhewkf: nevermind i got it
<zzecool> yeah yeah ty :)
<zzecool> man in the middle for mail <-----> antivirus spam etc
<zzecool> the negotiator ;p
<fuhewkf> I have found another approach to fix it: not checking the processes owner: http://www.cgellings.nl/?p=84&lang=en, another thing would be to change DAEMONNAME=amavisd-new to DAEMONNAME=amavisd in the init script, but i would not know the implications
<Name141> Is there any word of what the next release will use in terms of the look? Unity ?
<fuhewkf> changing DAEMONNAMEs does not work...
<fuhewkf> Is it bad practice to not check the process user name as is proposed in http://www.cgellings.nl/?p=84&lang=en ?
<glosoli> "Adobe will no longer provide new releases of Flash Player for Linux after version 11.2, the company has today announced."
<glosoli> zzecool:
<zzecool> ?
<zzecool> i saw
<zzecool> rip flash
<zzecool> i dont even care
<zzecool> html5 is the future
<zzecool> glosoli:
<glosoli> zzecool: well yes, but for some it's needed, coz youtube still doesn't support some videos using HTML5
<zzecool> you will have the current version
<zzecool> for the time
<zzecool> or just use chrome
<zzecool> after all its way better than firefox
<zzecool> afk
<glosoli> zzecool: in btw, it will be supported from chrome, with Pepper Engine
<coz_> hey guys, recent updates have left home folder/ nautilus not working..any solutons?
<ikonia> coz_: could you expand on "not working"
<coz_> ikonia,   yeah.. first reboot reported libdbus and dbus needed to be update,, at that point no desktop icons and home folder not accessible,, dist-upgrade did indeed update both of those,, on second restart same issue,, no pop up report however
<ikonia> coz_: so in essence visting /home in nautilus does nothing /
<coz_> ikonia,  correct
<coz_> ikonia,  all applications are accessible and working however
<ikonia> coz_: to be honest, I'd log a bug, that sounds like a bug not a configuration issue
<coz_> ikonia,  I am sure it is  :)  and I will do that thanks
<ikonia> coz_: no point trying to hack around what seems like a genuine bug,
<coz_> ikonia,  agreed, i was hoping someone had a solution or had experienced similar issue after current updates
<ikonia> coz_: checking with other users to verify the bug seems a good approach too
<ikonia> don't let me stop you doing that
<coz_> understood
<roasted> hi
<roasted> what is the default browser listed for 12.04?
<coz_> firefox I believe
<roasted> ;/
<coz_> you c ould always in stall chromium-browser
<roasted> oh I know
<roasted> we were just discussing our 12.04 rollout here at work
<coz_> ah ok
<roasted> we just moved to chrome as default and the linux flash chrome thing this morning caught our eye
<tsimpson> roasted: you have 5 years to react to that
<roasted> tsimpson: oh I know. It's not even an issue. We just got to talking about it and we all realized none of us knew what the default browser was for 12.04. :P
<tsimpson> I don't see Ubuntu moving away from FF for a long time yet. and it'd likely be big news if it did
<coz_> real big newws :)
<tsimpson> I bet Ubuntu is responsible for a large share of it's user base
<roasted> tsimpson: I hear ya.
<roasted> I was surprised they went back to rhythmbox. I thought rhythmbox development stalled?
<coz_> I was going to say "apparently  not"  but I really havent been keeping tract of that
<roasted> coz_: that was the argument I read about when banshee came into the picture... it was due to banshee being the other "big wig" media player but with active development, something r-box was lacking. I wonder if Ubuntu picked up support or if the devs came back from hiatus?
<coz_> roasted,  i wouldnt mind knowing that myself.. I do like rbox better
<roasted> coz_: I do as well.
<roasted> coz_: I still use clementine as my default though. Something about that app is pure <3.
<coz_> roasted,  yeah.. i also like clementine as well  ,, nice looking also :)
<roasted> coz_: mhm. do you know if r-box has album art fetching?
<coz_> mm let me see if I can find out
<roasted> I'm on a blasted mac right now or I'd fire it up and see for myself :(
<coz_> roasted,  I am reading there is an r-box plugin for album art
<coz_> roasted,    http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/10/albumartsreach-plugin-rhythmbox/
<roasted> coz_: very nice.
<roasted> maybe i'll give it a go when I get done building my setup later
<roasted> computer is currently in pieces :(
<roasted> surgical implanation of better proc and SSD is underway
<coz_> roasted,  I cant test it here on 12.04.. nautilus is not working right now
<roasted> coz_: all good. knowing it exists is more than enough. :)
<coz_> roasted,  for sure,, although I also cant find .gnome2.rhythmbox :(
<coz_> test another time I guess
<oconnore> ahhh, using alt to popup a search menu is so retarded. How do I turn this off so I can use emacs/any program that uses modifier keys?
<zzecool> oconnore: do you have ccsm installed?
<oconnore> ccsm? apt-cache show ccsm -> no package found
<oconnore> zzecool: why is that relevant?
<zzecool> yes
<oconnore> yes?
<zzecool> oconnore: ccsm is compizconfig-settings-manager
<zzecool> its the tool to modify and control all the compiz plugins
<zzecool> actually is the gui for gconf
<zzecool> something like that
<zzecool> install it
<zzecool> and come back to me
<zzecool> ill guide you its easy
<zzecool>  1 2 3 clicks and you are done
<zzecool> Unity is nonithing more than a Compiz plugin so we have total control through CCSM
<zzecool> nothing*
<oconnore> I can't believe that ubuntu makes you install a package just to have a usable interface. Anyways, it's not your fault, thanks for your help.
<oconnore> installing now
<oconnore> If I didn't have irc I would be reinstalling windows 7 right now.
<zzecool> oconnore: i dont beleive that you are serious
<zzecool> you are using a beta version
<zzecool> and there are allrdy bug report for alt
<zzecool> that will make it working only on ALT RELEASE
<zzecool> that gonna fix almost every problem
<zzecool> so be petient
<zzecool> and help by report bugs like that
<zzecool> or check if it is alrdy reported
<oconnore> zzecool: ok, I thought that was going to go through into the actual release.
<oconnore> sorry for my frustration
<zzecool> np
<zzecool> i had the same prob
<oconnore> anyways, i have ccsm up now
<zzecool> i have it disabled for the time
<zzecool> ok
<zzecool> run it
<oconnore> yep
<zzecool> on the right find unity plugin
<zzecool> or use the filter
<zzecool> to type unity
<oconnore> yep
<oconnore> got it
<zzecool> open it
<oconnore> yep
<zzecool> its the first option on the first tab
<zzecool> press on alt
<zzecool> disable it or change it tosomething else
<zzecool> if you wanna revert back press the arrow on the right
<zzecool> it gonna reset to the default value agian
<zzecool> again
<oconnore> zzecool: will this persist on reboot?
<zzecool> Be very carefull with CCSM if you dont know what you are doing it can brick your desktop
<zzecool> every change is permanent here
<zzecool> unless you chnge it back
<oconnore> ok
<zzecool> thats why you can brick your desktop
<zzecool> just be carefull
<oconnore> zzecool: understood. It was really just alt. thanks for your help
<zzecool> np
<Daekdroom> oconnore, zzecool: 'unity --reset' changes everything there to default, and some Unity updates will forcefully overwrite the options there, but it's not everytime.
<zzecool> True
<zzecool> nice advice Daekdroom
<zzecool> i forgot it :)
<Daekdroom> 'unity --reset' is also how you fix it after you mess things up with ccsm
<Daekdroom> But I guess not enough people know that, so we have a nice warning.
<zzecool> best way is to delete the folder in your settings form the home folder
<zzecool> if you are totaly bricked
<zzecool> but unity --reset works most of the times good
<zzecool> your settins folder*
<zzecool> omg my typos .......
<zzecool> nvmind
<oconnore> on a more positive note, this has been my only real problem with 12.04 :)
<zzecool> oconnore: its quite stable
<zzecool> its was quie stable since alpha
<zzecool> it was*
<zzecool> brb
<yurikoles> how to install skype&
<yurikoles> ?
<zzecool> yurikoles: http://www.skype.com/intl/en/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/
<yurikoles> zzecool: try to install libqtcore4:i386
<zzecool> ?
<yurikoles> on amd64
<zzecool> sec im on phone
<zzecool> yurikoles: yes
<zzecool> i advice you to install  "ia32libs"
<zzecool> to have multiarch suport
<zzecool> and then install every other dependency skype will ask
<yurikoles> ia32libs is transitional package
<zzecool> its ok
<zzecool> yes
<zzecool> its a meta it is going to install 32bit libs
<zzecool> so you can run some 32bit apps in 64bit system
<yurikoles> he following packages have unmet dependencies:
<yurikoles>  ia32-libs : Depends: ia32-libs-multiarch
<yurikoles> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<zzecool> like skype the deb is 64bit but the app is 32 bit
<zzecool> pseudo 64bit
<yurikoles> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<yurikoles>  ia32-libs-multiarch:i386 : Depends: libqt4-dbus:i386 but it is not going to be installed
<yurikoles>                             Depends: libqt4-network:i386 but it is not going to be installed
<yurikoles>                             Depends: libqt4-opengl:i386 but it is not going to be installed
<yurikoles>                             Depends: libqt4-qt3support:i386 but it is not going to be installed
<yurikoles>                             Depends: libqt4-script:i386 but it is not going to be installed
<yurikoles>                             Depends: libqt4-scripttools:i386 but it is not going to be installed
<yurikoles>                             Depends: libqt4-sql:i386 but it is not going to be installed
<yurikoles>                             Depends: libqt4-svg:i386 but it is not going to be installed
<yurikoles>                             Depends: libqt4-test:i386 but it is not going to be installed
<glosoli> pastebin.............................................
<yurikoles>                             Depends: libqt4-xml:i386 but it is not going to be installed
<yurikoles>                             Depends: libqt4-xmlpatterns:i386 but it is not going to be installed
<zzecool> lo
<yurikoles>                             Depends: libqtcore4:i386 but it is not going to be installed
<yurikoles>                             Depends: libqtgui4:i386 but it is not going to be installed
<glosoli> yurikoles: USE PASTEBIN!!!! I MEAN IT
<yurikoles>                             Depends: libqtwebkit4:i386 but it is not going to be installed
<yurikoles> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<yurikoles> ok
<zzecool> yurikoles: make sure that you are using the main source server
<zzecool> and do a refresh
<zzecool> then try again
<yurikoles> you mean archive.ubuntu.com ?
<glosoli> zzecool: make sure to use pastebin
<zzecool> yurikoles: yes
<zzecool> yurikoles: and as glosoli said use pastebin for cli output
<zzecool> glosoli: any new bug ?
<zzecool> glosoli:  ?
<yurikoles> http://packages.ubuntu.com/ru/precise/libqtcore4
<yurikoles> version difference
<glosoli> zzecool: yeah, there are couple
<glosoli> :Ū
<glosoli> :(
<glosoli> zzecool: When you press sound indicator, and some music is playing, album cover icon seems to be washed out to the right that much, that I can barely see it. And other problems are just from ATI :)
<zzecool> ;/
<glosoli> zzecool: and to remind, Google Chrome with Adobe will support Flash for Linux ;D
<glosoli> if you didin't saw my previous post
<zzecool> you didnt saw mine ;p
<zzecool> i alrdy told ya
<glosoli> sorry :/
<zzecool> glosoli: tell me somthing in private
<zzecool> anything
<zzecool> wanna check something
<yurikoles> i fixed my proble.
<yurikoles> so main archive server is a must for ubuntu +1?
<glosoli> yurikoles: nah
<jo-erlend> should I be able to install using ubiquity now? The last few times I've tried, in a guest vm, my desktop or laptop, it's crashed.
<hacked_kernel> in Ubuntu 12.04, why port 53 tcp is opened?
<penguin42> that's DNS isn't it?
<hacked_kernel> well, whats new in this version, it doesn't exists before
<penguin42> when you say opened what do you mean - is it listening on port 53 or making requests on 53?
<hacked_kernel> listening on port 53
<hacked_kernel> nmap 53/tcp open  domain
<penguin42> hacked_kernel: So   sudo netstat -anp  and see what's listening on :53
<ironhalik> hmm, is there a way to speed up apt updating repos?
<hacked_kernel> 127.0.0.1:53            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      -
<ironhalik> hmm, anyone noticed clipboard acting funny?
<ironhalik> I loose clipboard content when I close the app that I copied from
<penguin42> hacked_kernel: So that's just listening on the local interface anyway - nothing external; if you do that as root and with the p option it'll show you the program
<hacked_kernel>   penguin42 its dnsmasq
<hacked_kernel> is fine to just uninstall dnsmasq?
<penguin42> not sure whether anything's dependent on it - I think Network Manager will set it up when you have connection sharing or if you're using kvm
<zzecool> hacked_kernel:  i can answer you
<zzecool> hacked_kernel: in precise together with network manager they installed by default a dns server cache
<zzecool> hacked_kernel: dnsmasq
<zzecool> and by default it collects  dns request so you have a faster experience
<penguin42> oh, ah that would explain it - if it's just listening on loopback there's nothing to worry about
<Adys> why is libxrandr-dev:i386 conflicting with libxrandr-dev ?
<zzecool> it is listening on 127.0.0.1 by defualt
<zzecool> default*
<Adys> http://dpaste.com/706881/
<hacked_kernel> i see
<hacked_kernel> also i'm experiencing very slow connection
<zzecool> hacked_kernel: nothing to worry aout
<zzecool> :)
<zzecool> nothing to do with that
<zzecool> something else is your problem
<zzecool> dnsmasq just keeps a local cache instead of ramming your ISP dns servers :p
<hacked_kernel> how can i fix DNS server IPs permanenly ?
<hacked_kernel> in resolve.conf
<zzecool> no
<zzecool> its will not work
<zzecool> like this because it will autochange to 127.0.0.1 where dnsmasq listens
<hacked_kernel> so can i add the dns servers in dnsmasq conf?
<zzecool> no need add them to the network manager
<zzecool> and they gonna work
<zzecool> dnsmasq will handle it
<hacked_kernel> zzecool, how often dnsmasq updates its entries?
<zzecool> as soon as you right click disconnect and reconnect
<zzecool> :D
<zzecool> it has to do with network managet not dnsmaq
<zzecool> dnsmasq*
<zzecool> manager* ffs my typos
<zzecool> and its actually left click whatever...
<ironhalik> zzecool: uh, so if I had bind9 for dns caching, I now have two?
<ironhalik> :>
<cheako> is thee any documentation for overlayfs?
<zzecool> ironhalik: yes
<zzecool> ironhalik: and if they both listening to the same  ip port the you have a problem - confict
<ironhalik> zzecool: dnsmasq runs as a service?
<ironhalik> ah, here it is
<ironhalik> dnsmasq wasnt installed for some reason
<ironhalik> after installation it tried to start at port 53 and failed
<zzecool> ironhalik: ill be with you in 5 min :)
<ironhalik> nah, dont bother :)
<ironhalik> for some reason the upgrade didnt install dnsmasq
<ironhalik> maybe because I already had bind9
<ironhalik> either way, Ive got a dns cache working
<zzecool> ;)
<zzecool> i found about dnsmasq when tried to install DNSCrypt   ( ecryption for opendns )
<zzecool> and failed....
<zzecool> because was listening on the same prto
<zzecool> port
<ironhalik> is it possible that slashdot has some resolving lag with dns cache? :>
<zzecool> ironhalik: i dont think it depents on your dns
<mikeconcepts> would like to test 12.04 but nm-applet crashes every time I try to connect... Dell D410 laptop, ideas to try?
<mikeconcepts> this is from the daily build today live cd
<ironhalik_> a bit off-topic
<ironhalik_> but how are you doing with Ubuntu 12 and D410?
<ironhalik_> Ive got D420, with arch linux and gnome shell, because unita was too laggy :)
<zzecool> more updates landed
<ironhalik_> hmm, can I speed up the repo refresh process in apt?
<ironhalik_> after you add some PPAs, it takes almost forever
<Daekdroom> Try a mirror that's closer to you
<Daekdroom> (but it'll take longer for you to get new packages)
<ironhalik_> Im already on a local mirror
<yofel> ironhalik_: not really, apt downloads compressed list files from the servers, and only those that have changed since the last update
<ironhalik_> actually, Im in the same city as :)
<ironhalik_> hmm, yeah it ignores most of them
<ironhalik_> ha, its the google repo
<ironhalik_> cant do anything about it :/
<ironhalik_> or I can switch to chromium :)
<zzecool> ironhalik_: yes there is a ay
<zzecool> way
<zzecool> try to google " apt-fast "  there are guides
<ironhalik> hmm, yeah, Ive seen it
<zzecool> its actually a script using aria downloader with apt
<ironhalik> but it mostly uses multithreaded downloads for the large files
<zzecool> yeap
<ironhalik> I tried it with axel
<zzecool> i have it with aria
<zzecool> but i only use it for big updates
<ironhalik> I can saturate my dl link when downloading packages, its the repo refreshing that takes time
<ironhalik> its not a big issue, just a bit annoying :)
<zzecool> do you have 3rd party repos ?
<zzecool> probably
<zzecool> ?
<ironhalik> yeah, sure
<zzecool> 99
<zzecool> 99% 3rd party is the culprit
<ironhalik> well, for me, the google repo, I use to update chrome now seems to lag
<zzecool> open your terminal fullscreen and check where it take too much time
<zzecool> for me the last days it takes too much time on the google chrome repo
<zzecool> :o
<zzecool> its the repos prob
<ironhalik> and since it lags every time, I thought apt downloads the manifest (or whatever its called) every time
<zzecool> not your as you can see i have the same 2 days now
<zzecool> i dont know how apt works
<zzecool> so we cant rly know
<zzecool> maybe they use rsync or redownload  the whole index every time
<zzecool> i dont rly know
<zzecool> and i dont care ( it bad to care for everything you mind sooner or later will blow )
<zzecool> :o
<zzecool> its*
<Daekdroom> Apt checks if the index is the same as you have, and if it isn't, then it downloads the whole thing
<ironhalik> well, I like collect random knowledge ;>
<Daekdroom> When there are no repo changes, you download only about 20kB
<Daekdroom> Maybe less
<Daekdroom> (I think my PPAs bloat that value)
<zzecool> ahh ty Daekdroom
<zzecool> good to know
<alexdw369> I'm new to Ubuntu and poking around on the new 12.04 alpha.  Having an issue with window background color vs font color contrast in settings dialogs as well as the Ubuntu software center.  Has anyone else seen this issue, and figured out how to solve it?
<ironhalik> hmm, not here
<ironhalik> whote background, black fonts
<alexdw369> yeah i have a super light grey background with white fonts.  nearly impossible to read
<alexdw369> it didn't install this way a few hours ago...change occured after a reboot
<urfr332gO> alexdw369, rto be honest being a new user and learning on the development is a bad idea.
<alexdw369> well....i guess I'm not trying to LEARN Linux, per se, but rather familiarize myself with troubleshooting....if that makes any sense
<alexdw369> I enjoy learning how to solve problems.  I'm not trying to use this as a daily driver
<urfr332gO> alexdw369, sure but this channel and the development is for getting it going for release not your theory of how you want to learn. :)
<snadge> does nx work with precise ?
<snadge> i kinda used to rely on it.. and it kinda worked for a while.. but doesnt appear to anymore, or i cant figure out whats wrong.. it creates a session, but then just dies
#ubuntu+1 2012-02-23
<Qwell_> So, what is the new one to tell Unity to GTFO of my way?  gnome-session-fallback isn't doing it on the Pangolin alpha.
<Qwell_> new way, that is
<hateb> Any chances for appmenu only if window is maximized ?
<Lint> what is 12.10 codema,e?
<bjrohan> anyone here?
<bjrohan> I don't see anyone listed to the right :-(
<bjrohan> ?
<bjrohan> poolie?
<bjrohan> philipballew
<philipballew> bjrohan, yes?
<bjrohan> I am having some issues with 12.04 I think and am looking for help
<bjrohan> I have a desktop and laptop, yesterday they were both running 11.10, connected wirelessly to a wireless router
<bjrohan> yesterday I changed them both to the wireless DSL modem. After doing so I did not check to see if one could still log into the other
<bjrohan> Today I upgraded the laptop to 12.04. I can ping each other machine, but can not find the files one each other using Nautilus
<bjrohan> any suggestions?
<snadge> have you tried turning them on and off again? if yes.. have you tried a large hammer ;)
<bjrohan> i have rebooted the laptop, not the desktop
<bjrohan> is that what you mean?
<snadge> well i just accessed another 12.04 system, from a 12.04 system .. via nautilus / samba
<c_smith> is this a place I can discuss features that strike me as good ones in Precise?
<snadge> so you'll need to try and debug what isnt working i guess.. you can use tools like smbclient
<bjrohan> What would I be looking for in the smbclient? WHen I bring it up, all it shows in directory is the printer
<snadge> maybe on upgrade.. its forgotten about what things you were sharing
<snadge> you could try restarting the server.. or checking that the shares you expect to see are still shared
<snadge> or re-sharing them... if you used the gui to do it
<snadge> thats a bit dodgy.. but after a while you expect things like that ;)
<cheako> How can I disable the power buttons on my keyboard, they are in the way and unfortunate to press unintentionally.
<snadge> well you could lever the key cap off.. then attack the switch with a hammer and screwdriver
<cheako> snadge: I'm so there.
<cheako> There should be a switch to disable them or at the least need the alt key held.
<snadge> there probably is.. but i dont know it.. im just looking in the keyboard / layout settings now
<cheako> I'm talking about on the keyboard.
<snadge> yeah.. it looks like you cant even customise what happens when you press the power/suspend button in ubuntu anymore
<snadge> continuing in the grand tradition of removing configurable options ;)
<snadge> eventually there will just be one button in ubuntu.. you press it.. and it makes a retarded clown noise
<poolie> someone called?
<poolie> or just mis-tabbed?
<snadge> and that button will probably get removed because it doesnt pass usability testing at the special school.. for blind and deaf people ;)
<cheako> task exe:745 blocked for more then 120 seconds.  Looks like journal recovery.
<snadge> my netbook has lost the option to hibernate from the logout menu
<snadge> its either a bug.. or, hibernate is too confusing for people so it was removed
<cheako> I'm rebooting, on purpose this time.
<cheako> ahh, no-mater what the journal recovery blocks.
<snadge> doesnt sound good.. you've tried running fsck?
<cheako> Good call, I should do that so there will be no need for the kernel to do it.
<bjrohan> Restarted both machines, no difference :-( When I simply click on the Browse Network in Nautilus, nothing happens, any suggestions?
<cheako> no fsck on this initrd :(
<snadge> you'll need to boot off a livecd or liveusb
<snadge> if its your root filesystem
<snadge> you might be able to force an fsck on early boot with it mounted read-only.. but im not sure if that will work
<cheako> a -o ro mount still recovers journal.
<cheako> I think the problem is that the underlying lvm is read-only.
<snadge> http://linux.aldeby.org/post/linux-ubuntu-force-fsck-filesystem-check-at-reboot.html
<cheako>  /forcefsck ?
<cheako> Yeah, that happens after initrd.
<cheako> Booting off USB and running fsck has the same problem.
<cheako> at least I can strace now though.
<bjrohan> snadge, any clue as to why I am unable to connect to my desktop (11.10) from my laptop (12.04) in nautilus, but can remote desktop share?
<cheako> hmm, fsck reading writing reading writing and then writ hung.
<cheako> seek set 8192.
<ripps> For a couple days now, it seems that gnome-about and gnome-desktop-data has been holding my update hostage. It can't resolve dependecies
<micahg> ripps: gnome-about was removed from precise, how are you trying to upgrade?
<ripps> micahg: sudo aptitude full-upgrade, when that shows that there are dependency problems, I use sudo apt-get upgrade to do simple upgrade, but apt-gets a unable to run full-resolver error
<ripps> aptitude does offer to remove gnome-about, but it also list about 30 other packages with it.
<micahg> ripps: i386 ones?
<ripps> I don't know, aptitude doesn't say
<micahg> huh?  it usually lists the packages
<ripps> yeah, but it doesn't specify i386 or amd64
<micahg> anyways, apt-get dist-upgrade might work
<micahg> otherwise, go into aptitude ncurses and see which package is broken and why
<ripps> yeah, that seems to be working better. dist-upgrade seems to be recommending a better solution.
<cheako> I use apt-cache policy
<cheako> In this case I'd do "apt-cache policy gnome-about" after seeing that it's not available I'd then run "apt-get --purge remove gnome-about"
<micahg> cheako: yes, but users shouldn't need to know that, if the upgrade path was broken, we'd prefer to know to fix it, but if dist-upgrade is handling it correctly, we're fine
<thevinci> looking for some help with Precise Pangolin Alpha, and multi monitor issues
<thevinci> it won't let me have both screens at the widescreen ratio
<thevinci> #join
<cheako> thevinci: I'm thinking the video card can't handle the 'total' resolution.  Try doing above/below instead of left/right.
<thevinci> thanks
<cheako> If that works then another video card or using two cards are options.
<thevinci> totally worked!
<thevinci> on a laptop, so,multiple cards might be difficult, heh
<cheako> yeah, that's vary common issue for multiple monitors.  Even when it seams to work many of the cards features, like opengl, might not work.
<thevinci> I'm really enjoying Precise so far!
<thevinci> I wanna give as much feed back as I can, any pointers?
<thevinci> been sending error reports as often as I get the chance to. So far pretty stable and smooth though.
<cheako> You running popularity contest?  I think in Ubuntu it's a checkbox under software sources.
<thevinci> Um, where do i find that in unity?
<thevinci> I just made the switch to unity, been running Lucid for the past year
<cheako> http://popcon.ubuntu.com/
<cheako> install the popularity-contest package.
<thevinci> i don't see the software sources icon in the dash when i type 'software'
<cheako> yeah, I think now there is just a single control panel.
<cheako> software-properties-gtk is the application.
<cheako> though I don't know if it exists on Precise.
<thevinci> just tried to install it
<thevinci> seems to already be on there
<thevinci> but i have been running in to a lot of packages that aren't in the repos
<thevinci> 'yet' i hope!
<thevinci> found it!
<thevinci> i like how alt-f2 integrates with the dash :)
<thevinci> any idea how to change the refresh rate of the second monitor? I'm finding info on how to change the main screen res, but nothing for a secondary
<scarleo> Is anyone else having trouble with XBMC 11.0 BETA3 and 12.04? I have bad color distortions
<scarleo> Anyone know where it's coming from?
<ikonia> wow - you're using two beta product and you're surprised you are having problems
<Ian_Corne> he's not surprised
<Ian_Corne> he's just asking
<ikonia> I doubt people are using that combination of products beyond very few people
<ikonia> I can't see many people testing beta productions on pre-release OS's unless they are part of the development/test teams
<Ian_Corne> well, if he was using beta3 on 11.10
<Ian_Corne> and now is using it on 12.04
<Ian_Corne> i don't see the issue
<ikonia> because things have changed
<Ian_Corne> yes, so he needs to try and see if he will have problems when he upgrades
<ikonia> the beta3 build maybe changing have known bugs in it
<ikonia> same with the OS, so you are trouble shooting two moving targets
<ikonia> he's seen he's got problems with it, so now he knows
<scotty^> Is anyone working on the issue described in launchpad bug 933495 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 933495 in gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg (Ubuntu) "gstreamer unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/933495
<snadge> not that big of a deal
<snadge> it must've only just broken in the past 24 hours
<scarleo> ikonia, I'm not surprised at all, this is why we are testing, right? To find things that doesn't work. Well the reason for my question was if anyone had found out what is causing it, as simple as that
<snadge> well i have it installed
<snadge> so it cant have unmet dependencies
<snadge> try changing your repo to the main server
<snadge> or wait until your mirror syncs
<ikonia> scarleo: it's unlikey that people are testing beta software on beta OS, so finding people who share your issue will be rarer, more so as either the OS or the application can have known issues that will be fixed before release. (or not)
<ikonia> scarleo: try the stable application with the development OS as a base line
<scarleo> ikonia, I know this isn't a perfect environment for testing either of the products, but fact is that XBMC Beta3 works fine on 11.10 so something has definitely changed (I have both 12.04 and 11.10 installed)
<snadge> hmm.. im running xbmc on 12.04
<scarleo> snadge, what version?
<snadge> but theres been no new builds for a while
<snadge> xvba fork
<snadge> Version: 2:11.0~git20120128.4bf8428-0ubuntu1~ppa1~precise
<scarleo> snadge, my build was compiled on Feb 7, from XBMC unstable PPA
<scarleo> xbmc 2:11.0~git20120207.1fef727-0ubuntu1~ppa1~oneiric
<scarleo> I'll try another one
<scotty^> It's been broken since 17th Feb
<scotty^> snadge - are you using 32 bit Ubuntu or 64bit Ubuntu?
<snadge> 64
<snadge> didnt really the oneiric build has also stopped
<scotty^> Oh hang on, you are talking about a different issue, aren't you?
<snadge> s/really/realise
<scotty^> Is anyone working on the issue described in launchpad bug 933495 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 933495 in gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg (Ubuntu) "gstreamer unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/933495
<zzecool> scotty^:  are you sure  that you are using the main archive server?
<zzecool> i dont think so
<zzecool> because i didnt had any problem
<scotty^> zzecool - I have'nt tried myself yet.  Are you running 64bit Ubuntu Precise or 32bit Ubuntu Precise?
<zzecool> 64bit
<zzecool> make sure that you are using the main server
<zzecool> and not any local
<scotty^> I doubt that all the people in those bugs changed the server.  Main is the default, right.  Maybe your experience means that it's fixed now, which is good news.
<scotty^> oops, I meant to add a question mark after "right".
<zzecool> no mian is not the default
<zzecool> main
<scotty^> OK, I am with you now.
<scotty^> Does that mean the fix will propogate to the other servers with time?
<zzecool> scotty^: i think  propper server is picked on the installation based on your time zone - country - town
<zzecool> prolly
<zzecool> or just try with main
<scotty^> yeah, mine is the AU server
<zzecool> some times there is a delay to sync all the mirrors
<zzecool> its normal
<zzecool> Most of the times problems with dependencies occur when the mirror in not completely synced with the main server
<scotty^> OK.  Hopefully by release everyone can install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg without needing to mess with the server setting, which wouldn't be very newbie friendly.
<zzecool> prolly
<zzecool> im on precise since alpha 1
<zzecool> and i all rdy got this update without any problem
<TeTeT> is the problem that popups (e.g. right click for context menu) sometimes are all transparent specific to the binary nvidia driver I use, or a common problem?
<os12> you using nvidia cards?
<TeTeT> yes
<brobostigon> how does HUD work inside recent unity updates, i know you press alt, but what after that should i expect.?
<os12> TeTeT: likewise here
<TeTeT> os12: you've seen this behaviour?
<os12> right clicking sometimes on the webpage appears also
<Daekdroom> brobostigon, the HUD shows up at top left, and then you can type down to search what you want.
<brobostigon> Daekdroom: so i press alt- do i press only once, or keep my finger down?
<Daekdroom> Press only once.
<brobostigon> ok, let me try, thank you.
<brobostigon> Daekdroom: i have it, thank you.
<iceroot> anyone else facing black gtk-windows on latest 12.04? (also posted on #lubuntu)
<zzecool> i hate that ubuntu every version changes the defualt apps
<zzecool> like banshee  thunderbird etc
<zzecool> what was the problem with banshee and we went back to Rhythmbox?
<zzecool> i think banshee is much better
<chmac> I've installed skype, and it's working, but it's showing a broken dependency on ia32-libs. How do I ignore that dependency forever?
<zzecool> you have to install ia332libs
<zzecool> ia32libs*
<zzecool> skype is a pseudo 64bit
<zzecool> and need ia32bit libraries
<chmac> zzecool: Skype works, so I don't want to install all the ia32-libs nonsense it wants.
<zzecool> .....
<zzecool> chmac: its a dependency ......
<zzecool> i you know what a dependency is
<zzecool> if*
<os12> zzecool, if that so why wont you use 32bit instead if your ram is below 4gig
<chmac> zzecool: What's your point? Skype works, the dependency is not installed. I'm not clear on what you're suggesting.
<zzecool> os12: i didnt get the question
<zzecool> chmac:  skype needs 32 libs to work 100%  its a dependency .   There is no point  its the propper way
<zzecool> its not a native 64 app
<zzecool> what more do you wanna know ?
<chmac> zzecool: What I'd like to know is the answer to my actual question! ;-)
<chmac> zzecool: ia32-libs is outdated, multi-arch is the future, whatever that means.
<krnekhelesh> chmac: I agree to zzecool, skype is a native 32 bit app
<chmac> zzecool: I really don't mind, I don't want to install ~200 packages for ia32-libs.
<chmac> krnekhelesh: No dispute there, but the key thing here for me is that *skype works* right now, today, I'm talking to people, it works.
<chmac> I've tried simply modifying the DEBIAN/control file within the .deb, but it says the archive is "read only". GPG issue maybe?
<os12> i'm not changing to 64bit until all my apps using really supports 64 though my laptop and pc's are capable of running 64bit OS besides i only have 3gig ram.
<zzecool> im out some day you will understand
<chmac> os12: I've had no issues since switching. Flash / skype used to be a problem, but they work fine these days.
<os12> chmac, yeah i heard it also but not yet for me.
<chmac> Ok, so I edited the DEBIAN/control file, remade the .deb, installed, and hey presto, we have lift off. :-)
<chmac> Now time for lunch.
<somethinginteres> How can I update the Ubuntu installer that comes with  12.04 Alpha 2? There's a bug stopping me from getting up to partitioning stage.
<glosoli> somethinginteres: why don't you just download daily iso and try it ?
<somethinginteres> glosoli: I would but I've limited bandwidth and already downloaded Alpha 2 prior to discovering dailies existed.
<glosoli> somethinginteres: ah, sorry for suggestion then :/
<somethinginteres> glosoli: it's no worries! Tis a fair question
<ironhalik> well, you probably will need to get the daily iso
<glosoli> ironhalik: he can't :/
<ironhalik> I dont think theres any other way
<ironhalik> fedora had some magicall way of updating rawhide ISOs to latest daily
<ironhalik> so testers wouldnt habe to get 4gigs+
<glosoli> somethinginteres: Maybe you have neighbor or anyone else, who can get daily for you :) ?
<somethinginteres> ironhalik, glosoli: yeah I am sure I can find a hotspot somewhere to download it. Thanks.
<valdur55> somethinginteres, you can use zsync ;)
<Daekdroom> Indeed, zsync would only download the differences between the ISOs
<TeTeT> somethinginteres: not sure if it's of any help, but https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ZsyncCdImage might help to reduce your d/l
<Daekdroom> Which by this time should be a lot, regardless.
<glosoli> hmm the difference will be too big.
<valdur55> but there is no other way to update your alpha2 iso
<somethinginteres> valdur55, TeTeT, valdur55: zsync you say? Where does the Alpha 2 ISO have to be placed if I ran zsync?
<valdur55> by default it uses working dir
<valdur55> Man zsync: zsync [ -u url ] [ -i inputfile ] [ -o outputfile ]
<sahil_> howtomovegrubfrommbrofonehddtombrofanotherhdd/
<sahil_> how to move grub from mbr of 1 hdd to mbr of another hdd
<iceroot> sahil_: easiest would be reinstall grub on the other hdd
<sahil_> iceroot, err how?
<sahil_> my other hdd contain no os
<iceroot> sahil_: imo "sudo grub-install /dev/sdX"
<iceroot> sahil_: while booted into the system
<sahil_> one question
<sahil_> is thre any serious right click bug recently/
<andyvy> sahil_: I can't see menus when right clicking on a lot of stuff.
<sahil_> i mean nautilus crashes when i right click on it
<sahil_> even desktop folders are not showing...it occuer after i updated yday
<sahil_> even marlin used to crash sometimes
<sahil_>  is thre any serious right click bug recently/
<sahil_> i mean nautilus crashes when i right click on it
<sahil_> even desktop folders are not showing...it occuer after i updated yday
<sahil_> even marlin used to crash sometimes
<vaha> Hello everyone. I am having issues with LSI MegaRAID SAS 9265-8i controller on the Ubuntu 12.04. I know that there is a driver 00.00.06.12-rc1 installed as default on the machine, but when I try to use a tool called MegaCLI it can't see that driver at all. I was wondering if there is a fix available for that. The driver on the website supports it but it's designed for 10.10 ubuntu.
<ikonia> vaha: is the module loaded ?
<vaha> im not sure
<vaha> how do i check on that
<vaha> i know that the module name is megaraid_sas
<ikonia> lsmod
<vaha> so im assuming #lsmod megaraid_sas
<sahil_> vaha,pastebin the out ikonia is a good expert
<ikonia> vaha: no, just lsmod
<ikonia> vaha: then look in the output and see if that modules
<sahil_> output*
<ikonia> megaraid is an LSI card isn't it ?
<vaha> yeah thats correct
<vaha> i see the driver
<vaha> on the bottom
<vaha> it says megaraid_sas than size 83020 and number 2
<vaha> followed
<vaha> it also loads up other drivers such as e1000e, hid, usbhid
<ikonia> vaha: ok, so that looks like the module is loaded
<ikonia> vaha: so what happens when you try to use the tool
<vaha> so when i try to use megacli
<vaha> it says
<vaha> Controller Count: 0
<vaha> the tool used is MegaCLI the latest version
<ikonia> vaha: ok - so that says nothing about the "driver not being loaded"
<vaha> well on google
<vaha> it says
<vaha> when it shows that
<vaha> the device is not being recognized
<ikonia> vaha: ok - first question, is the device you are using supported by that kernel module ?
<vaha> yes
<vaha> its supported after 2.6.35 and higher
<ikonia> vaha: ok - next question, is the card configured (at a hardware level) as a raid device or a jbod ?
<vaha> its configured as a raid device
<vaha> no jbod
<dupondje> aptitude safe-upgrade always seems to need --full-resolver for updating :s
<dupondje> any idea's why ... no conflicts or so
<ikonia> vaha: ok - cool, are there any disks assigned ot it currently ?
<glosoli> CTRL + ALT + LEFT and etc, now is SHIFT+SUPER... are they idiots. if i hold super for more then sec it brings a lot of stufff..............
<vaha> well its setup as RAID 6+ 1 hot spaer
<vaha> spare*
<ikonia> vaha: ok, so if you do "sudo fdisk -l" do you see the raid controller presenting the disk  ?
<vaha> yes
<vaha> i see everything
<vaha> all 64TB
<vaha> of storage
<vaha> ubuntu was installed on a 2TB partition
<vaha> thats how much it allows
<ikonia> vaha: ok, so we know it sees the card correctly as the module is loaded, the card is in raid mode and showing the disk correctly, so we know the functionality is there - I'd suggest that the tool maybe at fault
<ikonia> vaha: is the tool known to work with a 3.0 kernel ?
<vaha> that i am not sure of
<ikonia> vaha: that's worth checking, I've seen some tools fail with 3.0 kernel as they check /proc/old-2.6-location which has moved to /proc/subsection/new-3.0-location
<ikonia> vaha: just as an overthe top example
<vaha> i see
<vaha> well i will contact LSI directly
<vaha> and see what they can offer
<vaha> i will tell them about that comment
<vaha> where it fails to check the kernel
<ikonia> thats just an example, let them confim 3.0 support on their own
<ikonia> or they can say "that's not how our system works", rather than "yes, it will support a 3.x kernel"
<vaha> i know what you mean
<vaha> these guys need to get in with the new kernel
<vaha> stuff
<vaha> they are lagging behind
<vaha> and pissing a lot of customers off
<ikonia> vaha: not massivly, it's a big deal to keep with this sort of thing, so give them a break
<vaha> i know
<vaha> i do, but hopefully they have a beta
<ikonia> plus give them a chance to fix it, they may not know it's broken (it may not even be broke - it maybe something else)
<vaha> version
<vaha> if i do get new drivers
<vaha> for megaraid_sas
<vaha> can i message you again
<vaha> and send them to you
<vaha> so they can be uploaded
<ikonia> ahh I can't upload them
<ikonia> vaha: you need to either log a bug to ubuntu and hopefully they will patch the kernel (doubtful)
<vaha> i see
<ironhalik> glosoli: you can change to super+shift combination back in ccsm -> wall
<vaha> thanks for all of your help
<ikonia> or you will need to log a kernel bug against the kernel product its self and they can patch it upstream
<vaha> much appreciated
<ikonia> that will then get filtered down to either the 12.04 backports, or the 12.10 next release.
<glosoli> I already did
<glosoli> ;D
<ironhalik> ;>
<Z_God> hey anyone here aware of the multiarch situation?
<Z_God> there are still loads of packages where the 32-bit & 64-bit version conflict
<ironhalik> good I didnt go with the 64-bit
<ironhalik> still got nightmare about the flash support
 * DebolazW is still suffering from title bar bugs. :(
<DebolazW> Does compiz development in ubuntu have its own channel? (Not counting the unity channel)
<scarleo> Is it no longer enough to put an empty script in /etc/pm/power.d/ to disable power saving scripts? tried it with wireless but it seems to have zero effect
<scarleo> or more correctly an empty file :)
<hakaishi_> Hi, may I ask how to turn off the desktop effects with gnome3? Or how can I set gnome-fallback? Since the login doesn't work for me, I can't choose it there... How else can I set it?
<hakaishi_> やれやれ。。。
<scarleo> Oh, and by he way, the trouble I had with XBMX and strange colors before turned out to be a mesa 8.0.0RC2 bug, it's fine now
<scarleo> XBMC*
<LordDeath> I just installed 12.04 on my laptop and I don't have suspend to disk anymore
<LordDeath> what can I do?
<LordDeath> the missing suspend to disk feature could be related to fglrx
<LordDeath> but I need it for a better battery life ^^
<dtigue> Hey folks, i'm trying to install precise on my cr48 laptop and it seems to have hung up on the 'Configuring target system...' part of the install....is there any way to get around that or will i have to start a new install
<ironhalik> hmm, wheres the config file for networkmanagers VPN connection?
<ironhalik> hmm, lots of updates today
<ironhalik> anyone here tried 12.04 on some older intel graphics (~intel 945)?
 * yofel has a 945GME, but uses kde
<ironhalik> hmm, unity5 seems quite a bit snappier
<ironhalik> maybe it would do nice on my oldish laptop
<ironhalik> and I somehow cant force myself to use unity-2d
<soc> hi
<soc> i installed the daily 12.04. on a machine with efi on an ssd with gpt
<soc> and when starting the machine after installation it can't find anything to boot
<soc> ideas?
<penguin42> soc: That should work - EFI machines aren't that uncommon these days
<soc> yes, ... except it doesn't
<soc> is there any additional step i have to do?
<penguin42> I don't think there should be; you should file a bug
<soc> mhh ok
<ironhalik> hmm, there are some strange things happening with my lan connection
<ironhalik> after a router reboot, I have connectivity for 30 seconds and then everything times out
<ironhalik> on precise, it works on android and arch
<penguin42> ironhalik: Does network manager think it's still connected?
<ironhalik> maybe it would do nice on my oldish laptopyeah
<ironhalik> yeah, it does
<ironhalik> but lan works, I can ping my router
<ironhalik> its not dns, because I cant ping any ip
<penguin42> hmm ok, so then I guess does the routing look right?
<ironhalik> hmm, I think so
<penguin42> can you ping your router?
<ironhalik> yeah
<ironhalik> maybe its telling me its time to upgrade to x64 ;>
<jo-erlend> Has anyone tried installing with ubiquity lately? I've tried a few times, but I'd crashed every single time, on all computers. Does it support setting up btrfs now?
<jbicha> jo-erlend: personally I wouldn't bother with btrfs until at least bug 894456 is fixed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 894456 in btrfs-tools (Ubuntu) "Please merge or sync new btrfs-tools from Debian testing or unstable - lots of bugs present in Ubuntu now :(" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/894456
<jo-erlend> jbicha, what do I need btrfs tools for?
<jbicha> fsck
 * DebolazW ponders testing if the bug that prevents Ubuntu from booting from an encrypted btrfs partition is still there.
<jo-erlend> if it was a kernel bug, I would worry.
<jo-erlend> jbicha, from what I understand, if you need fsck, then you might as well go get your backups.
<jbicha> jo-erlend: http://packages.debian.org/wheezy/amd64/btrfs-tools/filelist
<cheako> jo-erlend:I'm not sure about btrfs, but in ext running fsck is good even without errors.  There have been cases where after a hard down that errors are corrected, typically deleted files being freed.
<jo-erlend> yes. I haven't had any problems with btrfs-tools on my desktop. I have fairly limited needs. I do need to take snapshots, but I can't find any bugs related to that ?
<jo-erlend> cheako, as I understand btrfs, that would result in 30 seconds of lost data at most.
<jo-erlend> but in any case, I'm interested in using it on my laptop, on which there is no important data at all. It's primarily a way to get used to how things work and play with it.
<zzecool> wow
<zzecool> more updates
<zzecool> glosoli:  ?
<zzecool> any new ?
<zzecool> anything exciting ?
<glosoli> zzecool: LightDM looks good now
<glosoli> even better
<zzecool> that was in the afternoons updates
<glosoli> Ubuntu One was finnally rewritten in Qt, in favour to make it more native in all OS
<zzecool> it owns yeah
<ironhalik> they broke my network :)
<zzecool> ironhalik: ?
<glosoli> zzecool: hmm, dependencies problems with Qt once again ;D
<ironhalik> I think so at least - I lost web connectivity
<zzecool> yes
<zzecool> i have them too
<zzecool> Qt looks more minimal
<zzecool> i like tha design :D
<zzecool> erm
<zzecool> how do you speak here tho ?
<zzecool> ironhalik: ?
<jrgifford> it wants to remove gwibber, should I let it?
<zzecool> no
<zzecool> jrgifford: only use the update manager
<zzecool> and skip any partial update
<zzecool> press close to partial update
<jrgifford> zzecool, so i should do a upgrade instead of a dist-upgrade then.
<zzecool> yes
<jrgifford> update manager keeps breaking everything, no matter what I touch. :P
<glosoli> jrgifford: you will do dist some time later, when it will not ask to remove anything :)
<zzecool> thats right
<jrgifford> glosoli, i'll do it in a few hours then. :)
<zzecool> you will know when that time will be ( young skywalkah ) lol
<zzecool> log out log in brb
<glosoli> jrgifford: NEx time when it asks to remove something, ask us, we will helpif you are unsure :)
<glosoli> Next time''
<zzecool> glosoli: di you read about Tribler ?
<zzecool> did
<glosoli> zzecool: Yeah, did you tested it ?
<zzecool> yeap
<zzecool> cool interface nice idea
<zzecool> but i feel unsecure
<zzecool> somehow
<zzecool> i dont know
<glosoli> zzecool: Me too, because I have no idea from where I download, who can track me or can't
<glosoli> I am some type of paranoid guy
<zzecool> basicly
<zzecool> it use public trackers to find torrents names
<glosoli> as ACTA trying to kick its' balls into Europian Union, it drives me crazy to trust anything in net, unless i know it for years
<zzecool> and then searching for tribler users
<glosoli> European''
<zzecool> glosoli: true
<zzecool> im not afraid
<zzecool> ppl have their way
<zzecool> to secure + hide
<glosoli> I ain't too :) I can watch movies online, and listen music on my favorite radio - using OSS already :D
<zzecool> more searches landed on the video lense
<zzecool> dailymotion etc
<zzecool> :F
<zzecool> :D
<glosoli> zzecool: I love ubuntu ;D
<zzecool> i like it too
<zzecool> do you know what ubuntu needs?
<zzecool> to rule em all
<glosoli> zzecool: sure it do
<glosoli> sure i do;;
<zzecool> Games  + Adobe Suite
<glosoli> not much games
<zzecool> and its done
<glosoli> but Adobe Suite + MS Office, and that's all
<zzecool> true
<glosoli> games will come automatically then
<zzecool> no they will not
<zzecool> they didnt on OSx
<glosoli> zzecool: Do you know how Mac OS X found its' way to market :) ?
<zzecool> ;p
<zzecool> how ?
<Oer> when somebody ports the UT3 engine to linux, gaming will be more fun.
<zzecool> Gaming studios builds their engine form scratch
<glosoli> zzecool: Steve Jobs asked Bill Gates itself for making Office for Mac OS in that time, it was an offer by MS they will do the job if Steve will put Internet Explorer as default browser, steve even asked Adobe and some other companies, at that time only MS accepted, that kicked Mac OS X to the market. Otherwise, biography of steve and his comments says there wouldn't be any opportunity
<zzecool> so we dont want any port
<zzecool> we need to gming studio to work on linux form scratch :D
<glosoli> zzecool: I am thinking if Canonical even tryed to ask MS
<zzecool> they will not
<zzecool> ms will refuse
<zzecool> they can see in the future
<zzecool> ohh the unity guy with the problematic net ;p
<zzecool> om26er: ? ;p
<zzecool> Still straggling with your net ?
<glosoli> zzecool: At least Canonical could try for Adobe. :)
<om26er> haha no i am restarting nm-applet causing me reconnects :p
<zzecool> :D
<zzecool> glosoli: adobe abandoned    Flash for linux   and Adobe air for linux allrdy
<glosoli> zzecool: As for LibreOffice, tryed to do some presentations, if was even harder than programming for me, felt so restricted as I used PowerPoint for my whole life :)
<zzecool> thank god i have tha latest adobe air i need it for tweetdeck
<glosoli> zzecool: No they didin't :)
<glosoli> Adobe Air yes
<Oer> flash for firefox, yes.
<zzecool> Libreoffice is nowhere near MS office
<glosoli> But Adobe Air didin't make a lot of difference, it wasn't so much needed for everyone, it came with sound, and becamse silent quick :)
<glosoli> In fact, adobe is working with google for PIPPER engine or whatsever its called
<glosoli> PEPPER''
<zzecool> yes i saw
<glosoli> And I think that's good decission
<glosoli> :)
<zzecool> we both readin  omgubuntu  + webupd8  lol
<glosoli> zzecool: yes ;DD
<zzecool> those 2 blogs ROXOR
<zzecool> :P
<glosoli> zzecool: sure they do ;D
<zzecool> Its not so techy  its more eye candy and bling bling and i love them
<Oer> do you guys read FullCircle too ?
<zzecool> + i love the trolling on omgubuntu
<zzecool> Oer: i dont
<glosoli> zzecool: I am not apple fanboy or something, but reading Steve's biography made me realise how important is design for everday user, or even myself. :)
<glosoli> It can drive me nuts, if wallpaper in my Ubuntu, will not look good with panel and unity dock
<zzecool> Design is Marketing  and Marketing is Victory
<zzecool> glosoli: same here
<zzecool> Design around you have a great impact on your feelings
<zzecool> Asians knew about this
<zzecool> feng shui
<zzecool> ;p
<glosoli> zzecool: And on your work using computers. It in the same level as light in the room, darkness could drive you nuts and your eyes feel hurt ;D
<zzecool> yeap
<zzecool> i knew that ubuntu will realy kick ass
<glosoli> zzecool: but Ubuntu need some better icon set
<zzecool> when i saw 3 years ago the total redesign of they logo  - website
<zzecool>  by the time the hire a design team
<zzecool> and when i saw the ubuntu font ..... i said they gonna kick
<zzecool> Linux is extremely powerfull   wrap it around with something beautiful  and you have a Winner
<crizzy> winner for what, exactly?
<zzecool> for mainstream
<crizzy> and as a sidenote and as 3D programmer, X11 is a pile of turd
<glosoli> There is some kind of alternative coming to X11
<glosoli> aint it ?
<crizzy> we'll see. in 5 years (maybe)
<Volkodav> crizzy: what do you know about x11 kid?
<glosoli> crizzy: mainstream doesn't mean gaming
<glosoli> :)(
<zzecool> we need gaming too tho
<crizzy> Volkodav: likely a lot more tha nyou
<crizzy> (kid)
<Volkodav> I doubt that based on what you say about it
<crizzy> doubt what you will
<glosoli> Volkodav: I think he talks from the point of gaming/games developing
<glosoli> correct me if i'm wrong
<crizzy> correct
<Volkodav> gaming/games developing goes to M$ straight out
<crizzy> performance is abysmal compared to windows
<glosoli> Volkodav: I say that too :)
<crizzy> architecture is just pure crap
<crizzy> you just can't get around that by going gnussolini defense mode
<glosoli> If I would want games, I would have never even tryed Ubuntu :)
<LordDeath> in 12.04 deja dup has unreadable fonts
<glosoli> LordDeath: Yes, Same here
<LordDeath> white font and light grey background
<crizzy> glosoli: that's not an excuse for incredibly braindead software architecture..
<glosoli> LordDeath: it's a bug
<crizzy> gaming or not
<glosoli> crizzy: Ubuntu is not aimed to gamers, don't you think so ?
<ironhalik> in my HUMBLE opionion - main problem with desktop linux distros is QA
<glosoli> ironhalik: QA ?
<crizzy> glosoli: ubuntu blahblah, talking about X11 in general
<zzecool> LordDeath: start you softwarecenter if you have the same problem change your GTK theme
<ironhalik> quality assurance - theres a lot of tiny annoying bugs
<crizzy> glosoli: X11 is not aimed at ubuntu, lets put it this way
<Volkodav> crizzy: for you and your gamers friends there is an M$S dude who will will love you to fillin with virii and what not - you do not belong here you troll
<zzecool> Volkodav: lol linux need games too
<glosoli> zzecool: there is a bug for deja dup :)
<crizzy> Volkodav: i don't play games, i develop them
<crizzy> and for linux too
<zzecool> glosoli: i can read the fonts perfectly
<crizzy> i think i have a little more experience about that than you
<Volkodav> go develop fot M$ or shut up
<crizzy> sigh
<glosoli> zzecool: how can you ?
<crizzy> gnussolinis
<ironhalik> ;D
<ironhalik> I love this term
<glosoli> Why nobody blames Mac OS X for not supporting games enough, but it's good for mainstream imho
<ironhalik> imho, QA :P
<crizzy> OS X is way worse opengl-wise than linux
<Volkodav> MAC OSX is no different from M$ just being developed on unix that's all
<crizzy> i'm gonna drop OS X support altogether in next version of the game i develop :/
<crizzy> too crappy performance and drivers
<crizzy> and apple won't fix them when i give them fully accurate bug reports with test cases
<glosoli> crizzy: why would they ? they are not aimed to be yet another gaming OS
<crizzy> OS X gfx drivers are somewhat equal to windows drivers from 2006
<zzecool> glosoli: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/24436243/deja.png
<Volkodav> crizzy name any of the the games you "develop" ?
<crizzy> glosoli: again, incredibly shitty excuse for producing bad software and drivers
<crizzy> Volkodav: http://www.warsow.net/
<crizzy> Volkodav: commercial projects i don't have permission to mention. but you can hire me :-)
<glosoli> crizzy: It's good for Adobe Phtoshop, Pixelmator, and other big software used by professional designers or movie editors :)
<glosoli> Why would they aim for stupid games
<glosoli> MS does that
<crizzy> glosoli: windows is better for photoshop tbh
<glosoli> zzecool: try to backup :)
<zzecool> glosoli: becasue games is the trick
<Volkodav> never heard of oi as most of people in this channel
<glosoli> Volkodav: You are probably like me, not gamer type person :)
<crizzy> i have never heard of you either mr. Volkodav
<Volkodav> crizzy: go find a gaming platform for your bull]
<crizzy> that's the true gnussolini attitude! keep it going
<glosoli> zzecool: Try to backup you will see broken fonts :)
<crizzy> typical lunix/mac/whatever zealot - mention a technical flaw - <random fanboy ran coming>
<Volkodav> crizzy: I personally find you being a troll being in a development channel with your stupid M$ games ideas
<Volkodav> did you file a bug fot 12.04 ?
<crizzy> find what you will, mr. no-one
<Volkodav> at least one ?
<crizzy> several
<crizzy> not only that
<crizzy> *Gasp* you might even run some of my code there
<Volkodav> your code ?
<Oer> it is not yours anymore :-D
<crizzy> :-D
<Volkodav> you can write code too?
<zzecool> glosoli: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/24436243/deja2.png
<glosoli> zzecool: hmm maybe it's fixed
<crizzy> Volkodav: slightly better than you i assume
<Volkodav> what is it ? bash? .NET ?
<glosoli> zzecool: are you using xchat ?
<Volkodav> I would kick as hard as I can being an op you troll
<zzecool> glosoli: yes
<glosoli> zzecool: hmm last time a tryed it didin't showed up in unity dock ;D
<zzecool> its ok for me
<ironhalik> Volkodav: anyone considers bash a programming language? :>
<crizzy> i bet there is a reason why you are not an op
<glosoli> zzecool: yeah, my friend reported that it was fixed :) for me too
<Volkodav> crizzy you dumped
<zzecool> ironhalik: i am  my knowledge stops there :D:D:D:D:D:D
<ironhalik> ironhalik: :P
<ironhalik> tfu
<ironhalik> zzecool: :P
<zzecool> ironhalik: haxor versioning
<glosoli> zzecool: where I can find your wallpaper ?
<cheako> ironhalik: I do there is a programming language where bash is a reference interpreter.
<zzecool> glosoli: where di you saw my wallapaper?
<glosoli> zzecool: I saw a pieces of it in the screenshoot :D
<zzecool> ;p
<crizzy> Volkodav: i already did link you a project i'm developing so why you keep asking
<ironhalik> Hmm, I jumped the gun and installed x64 - so far so good, and flash is working ;>
<crizzy> Volkodav: feel free to download the SDK for source code
<glosoli> zzecool: so can i ?
<crizzy> Volkodav: and *gasp*, it is mostly C, not bash
<zzecool> glosoli:  here my desk http://dl.dropbox.com/u/24436243/mydesktop.png
<glosoli> zzecool: I need wallpaper :D
<zzecool> hehe
<zzecool> envy ?   ;p
<cheako> ironhalik: Was was talking about that recently.  For 32bit games on x86_64 there is a huge penalty as well as generally most every thing else is a tad slower.
<zzecool> let me find it
<glosoli> zzecool: I would find it :D
<cheako> I was talking.
<zzecool> its called clssic wood i think
<glosoli> zzecool: http://wallbase.cc/wallpaper/455033
<glosoli> ?
<zzecool> http://nardoxic.deviantart.com/art/Classic-Wood-132248439
<ironhalik> cheako: Only game I play is OpenTTD and CnC via wine, and everything else seems about the same :>
<cheako> ironhalik: Though there is no clear winner to this debate.
<crizzy> cheako: there's actually *very* little, if any, penalty for running 32bit binary under x64..
<crizzy> i'd say none, nothing you can demonstrate without hardcore benchmark, at least
<zzecool> glosoli: im the man and you know that ;p
<ironhalik> cheako: phoronix claims theres a small performance gain with x64, either way, its the future ;>
<glosoli> zzecool: I used to work as woodcutter for few summers ;D
<cheako> crizzy: Actually the overhead for just making an opengl call is already vary expensive adding a 32 to 64 convert kills the frame rate by about 30%.
<crizzy> cheako: that is bullcrap :)
<zzecool> glosoli: o rly? :)
<cheako> crizzy:  So I'm told.
<zzecool> where are you form ?
<zzecool> from*
<glosoli> zzecool: Lithuania ;D
<zzecool> :)
<crizzy> cheako: you've told some phoronix(moronix) bullcrap without any truth
<glosoli> zzecool: dont think you know this country, or do you ? ;D
<cheako> crizzy: This was from #kernel.
<cheako> err ##kernel
<zzecool> glosoli: sry i was searchin on google earth :)
<crizzy> still bullcrap
<zzecool> glosoli: didnt want to insult you :)
<crizzy> cheako: this is something you can test easily yourself too
<glosoli> zzecool: haha, no probs, my country is too small for everyone to know :D
<zzecool> mine its too
<glosoli> zzecool: name it ;D
<zzecool> bad we have quite good bad reputation those days
<zzecool> Greece  :O
<crizzy> cheako: actually i still get better performance with warsow by running 32bit binary simply because ati's 64bit linux drivers suck ;(
<glosoli> zzecool: haha, know this one, but never seen it ;D
<zzecool> Google Earth is your friend
<zzecool> :D
<crizzy> windows.. np, +100-200fps
<cheako> crizzy: I wander if cards use 32bit floats/integers mostly so 64bit code is way bloated working with a grfx card.
<zzecool> crizzy: Im playing Arma 2 on Windows maybe the best FPS ever actually it is a military Simulator  =)
<zzecool> a modified version use by Army :)
<zzecool> used*
<zzecool> glosoli: your towns name ?
<glosoli> zzecool: living at the capital now, Vilnius :)
<zzecool> :O
<glosoli> what's for the wonder ? ;D
<zzecool> glosoli: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/24436243/lith.png
<zzecool> :D
<zzecool> just to show off my lense ;p
<glosoli> hmm
<glosoli> how the lense is named ? ;D
<zzecool> :D
<zzecool> Do you have the scopes ppa ?
<glosoli> nah
<zzecool> https://launchpad.net/~scopes-packagers/+archive/ppa
<zzecool> add it
<glosoli> zzecool: ah, and  in btw, do you get any TeamViewer corruptions for menu ?
<zzecool> unity-lense-utilities will add "cities" + "calculator"
<zzecool> Yeah
<zzecool> there is a problem with a wine lib
<zzecool> i will waiti for a fix
<zzecool> im not gona try my own
<glosoli> zzecool: ah, ok
<zzecool> Teamviewer was every IT's dream
<glosoli> zzecool: I don't need that lense, just was interested how you did that, in btw, there is more warmer in your country for sure ;D
<zzecool> i was jumping on my head when i found it
<crizzy> do lithuanian and latvian languages differ much?
<glosoli> they do
<glosoli> ;D
<zzecool> glosoli: do you have your own language ?
<crizzy> kinda black hole of europe in my knowledge.. that area..
<glosoli> zzecool: Lithuanian ;DD
<crizzy> even i live pretty close :P
<glosoli> crizzy: Russia ? ;D
<zzecool> i see nice
<crizzy> finland
<zzecool> :O
<crizzy> but my tattoo artist is latvian chick :D
<zzecool> Finland fucking hard language there
<zzecool> ;p
<zzecool> too many oooeeeaaaaaiiiii
<zzecool> alltogether
<zzecool> :D
<glosoli> Lithuanian language are thought to be one of the hardest to learn
<zzecool> rly ?
<crizzy> my swedish friends say too much k k k kk kk
<zzecool> didnt know
<zzecool> crizzy: :D
<glosoli> zzecool: why would no, there is no point to learn language which is not used widely ;D
<glosoli> why would you''
<crizzy> i read somewhere czech, polish and finnish are top hardest ones
<glosoli> crizzy: haha, more people ,more opinions
<glosoli> ;D
<crizzy> i feel sorry for all foreigns who learn finnish
<zzecool> haha
<zzecool> Tru
<zzecool> true
<crizzy> all that learning.. only to figure out no one speaks it like that..
<crizzy> there's like a million ways to say one thing
<crizzy> lazy as we are you can shorten some reply to a single letter
<crizzy> ;D
<crizzy> some foreign could be pretty puzzled.. "huh?"
<glosoli> crizzy: same here, do you use only latin letter or like us ? ąčęėįšųū and etc
<glosoli> ;D ?
<ironhalik> hmm, where can I make a suggestion for compiz plugin?
<glosoli> in our language a lot of things belong on accentuation
<zzecool> ironhalik: launchpad
<DebolazW> Is there a mailing list I should write to to call attention to a compiz bug?
<glosoli> zzecool: long long time ago we used to look like this: http://goo.gl/3IhPj
<zzecool> crizzy: i knew a very cool song    i think it was Scandinavic
<zzecool> let me search
<glosoli> zzecool: 13th century about :DDD
<zzecool> :o
 * zzecool searchin for the song
<glosoli> crizzy: Have you ever dreamed to live in more warmer country ? ;D
<crizzy> every morning when i scratch ice off my car windows..
<glosoli> crizzy: Australia, here we come :DDD
<crizzy> the again in australia.. get bitten by some nasty spider and die :p
<glosoli> haha ;D life is game :D
<glosoli> that's why I don't need to play any :DDD
<crizzy> ok, here the polar bears the problem! *pun*
<crizzy> and those damned penguins..
<glosoli> crizzy: here we ain't having any wolfs, bears, penguins and so on ;DD
<crizzy> you can get rid of polar bears by feeding a penguin to them
<crizzy> np
<glosoli> ;DD  I don't need to get rid of anything :D
<crizzy> just kidding ... polar bears and penguins live at different poles ;
<crizzy> ;)
<glosoli> crizzy: ah, I didin't know that ;D
<crizzy> this old joke.. why polar bears don't eat penguins.. har har
<crizzy> we don't have that special climate anyway ;)
<crizzy> same as swe/Rus
<glosoli> crizzy: neither we :)
<crizzy> +30 at summer ;(
<crizzy> then everyone whines how ot it is.. -20 at winter, same crap boohoo its so cold :P
<crizzy> *how hot
<glosoli> crizzy: hmm same here :DDD
<glosoli> we were having a month ago about -30 here ;D
<glosoli> at the summer it will be +30
<crizzy> we had -27C only
<crizzy> at least worst i saw
<crizzy> i think record is -39C at northern fi tho
<glosoli> crizzy: record here is near 50
<crizzy> we have gulf stream to warm things up :>>
<glosoli> we have vodka to warm things :DD
<crizzy> anything below +20 is too cold anyway
<zzecool> I FOUND ITTTTTTTTTTTTT
<glosoli> :DDDD
<zzecool> i dont know what language is this
<glosoli> Hard Rock, allelujah :D
<zzecool> crizzy:  you will know
<zzecool> no no
<zzecool> crizzy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HkdZezbakeQ&feature=player_embedded
<glosoli> it's not finland
<glosoli> it's norvegian language'
<zzecool> i cant undertand a thing but i love it
<zzecool> :)
<crizzy> norwegian :x
<crizzy> like swedish but more twisted
<zzecool> :O
<crizzy> swedish ppl understand norwegian and other way around
<glosoli> zzecool: if you are interested to hear how lithuania singers sounds: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WoUpW3eZC0Y
<crizzy> small differences though but very similiar
<crizzy> like spanish and portugalese
<zzecool> ohhhh somethime i feel that the world is so beautiful =)
<zzecool> all this language and different cultures
 * zzecool listening lithuania
<glosoli> the world it self is beautiful, there are people who make world to look ugly
<glosoli> :)
<crizzy> here's what happens when finnish ppl try to speak swedish: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWR6Cz4pR0M
<zzecool> true
<crizzy> :D
<glosoli> crizzy: I can't get the point because I don't know any of these languages :D
<zzecool> crizzy: what was that lol
<zzecool> me too
<zzecool> :D
<crizzy> glosoli: basically it was just nonsense..
<zzecool> i believe he wasnt able to say a shit
<zzecool> ahoaohahoa
<crizzy> glosoli: and the interviewer was like "wtf"
<crizzy> glosoli: only real word at the end "jag är bög", i am gay
<crizzy> :D
<crizzy> and that got to tv
<zzecool> hahaahahahaha
<crizzy> lesson: never interview finnish ppl
<zzecool> lol
<crizzy> swedish is official language here
<crizzy> but only 5% actually speak it
<zzecool> ohh rly ?
<zzecool> didnt know
<glosoli> crizzy: so why not doing referendum ?
<crizzy> we have areas here where only swedish is spoken
<zzecool> I know 2 great things about finnland
<zzecool> 1st The best sniper of the history
<zzecool> 2nd Great racing drivers :F
<zzecool> :)
<crizzy> what about..
<crizzy> linux?
<zzecool> :o
<glosoli> Linus Torvalds
<zzecool> huhu
<zzecool> true
<crizzy> i'd say nokia but then i'd go ;(
<zzecool> ohh yes and the "stupid" gothic death  black hell whatever metal groups
<zzecool> lol
<glosoli> Lithuanians most of the time leave country and make them known as people of other countries :)
<crizzy> linus is one of these fin ppl who are fluent in swedish too
<glosoli> for example a photo editing app: Pixelmator, in App Store made  1 million in a year :)
<soc> mhhh
<glosoli> crizzy: I have never read anything more except that he is kernel dev, does he work for any other company ?
<crizzy> glosoli: he is *the* creator of linux
<glosoli> crizzy: that I know
<crizzy> glosoli: and git (version control system)
<soc> do i need to install grub-efi-amd64 to be able to boot from uefi systems?
<glosoli> crizzy: but does he do other things ? ;D
<zzecool> actually he is making an assload of money because of linux :)
<crizzy> glosoli: apart form that he worked at microcode for transmeta cpu's
<crizzy> glosoli: no
<crizzy> glosoli: just linux
<crizzy> i think linus is atm employed by linux foundation
<zzecool> i think its enough
<glosoli> Wish someday I will have an opportunity to for in some big company :) but first a lot of languages to learn
<glosoli> to work in some''
<crizzy> i was asked to go work at nyc and london ;(
<crizzy> on game development..
<glosoli> NYC +1, london -1 ;D
<crizzy> my wife wasn't interested to move though
<zzecool> glosoli: nie language
<crizzy> so.. that's it :P
<zzecool> i thought it gonna sound like russians
<glosoli> zzecool: nothing similar ;D
<crizzy> estonian sounds like finnish :/
<zzecool> crizzy: what languages are you using in game development
<crizzy> i can like almost understand it.. dialect is the same but.. wtf.. WTF!
<glosoli> zzecool: "Lithuanian language is believed to be the most conservative living Indo-European language, retaining many features of Proto Indo-European now lost in other Indo-European languages"
<glosoli> ;D
<zzecool> is it  any different other framwaorks etc?
<crizzy> c/c++/angelscript(c++ syntaxed scripting to c api)
<zzecool> i c
<glosoli> crizzy: You mean my language ? ;D
<zzecool> is there programs in linux that can make your life easier for programming ?
<crizzy> glosoli: you're estonian?
<glosoli> crizzy: Lithuanian ;D
<crizzy> ah
<glosoli> zzecool: What you mean by making life easier ? ;D
<crizzy> more southern you go, more bizarre the languages get ;)
<zzecool> like a Visual Studio in windows
<glosoli> zzecool: Eclipse if you use Java
<crizzy> codeblocks
<glosoli> or NetBeans
<crizzy> for c/c++
<crizzy> however.. i rather just use gedit/makefiles tbh :P
<glosoli> zzecool: You mean like building gui in graphics designer yes ?
<crizzy> debugging and profiling is pain in the ass compared to visual studio though
<zzecool> something like that
<zzecool> my friend is a programmer
<zzecool> and he always saying that there is nothing like visual studio
<glosoli> zzecool: Eclipse or NetBeans - is kickass for Java. But as I changed my way to Python, i use Qt Designer  + Eclipse :)
<zzecool> so good
<crizzy> http://www.codeblocks.org/
<glosoli> zzecool: Well, there isn't :)
<glosoli> zzecool: But as I like Python, there is nothing good in Visual Studio for me
<zzecool> one more thing i cant understand about programmers is
<zzecool> do you have to know every language
<glosoli> no
<zzecool> where to start and where to end
<zzecool> it feels like a pain
<glosoli> where is no end
<crizzy> you have to understand programming
<glosoli> there is no end''
<glosoli> there will never be
<crizzy> languages are just syntaxes
<glosoli> for programmers
<zzecool> crizzy: i see
<glosoli> programming languages are evolving, and more you know of them, more catch up to do you need
<glosoli> :)
<crizzy> not really
<crizzy> just understand programming
<zzecool> crizzy: something like do the same thing with different commands calls  - syntax
<crizzy> and more importantly the area where you are specializing in
<crizzy> language itself is pretty irrelevant
<glosoli> crizzy: well technologies used in language are relevant
<glosoli> :)
<crizzy> tihs goes to category of understanding the area where you specialize
<crizzy> *this
<zzecool> i got a unity  and compiz update before and they didnt fix the Super + W scale problem
<zzecool> i hate this
<glosoli> crizzy: well yes, but I was talking like: if you know more languages, and some of them you don't use every day, you will need a lot of catch up to do for them, if you want to know then properly
<crizzy> 00:06.. enough chitchat, goodnight ubuntu :P
<zzecool> crizzy: check and confirm this please
<zzecool> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/933776
<zzecool> :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 933776 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Unity overrides compiz scale plugin behavior settings" [Low,Confirmed]
<glosoli> crizzy: good night, I am going too :)
<zzecool> crizzy: gn
<glosoli> need to read a book, and then sleep ;D
<crizzy> zzecool: i stay away from ccsm :P
<zzecool> lol
<crizzy> only thing to do there.. disable panel hiding.. uninstall that crap ;D
<zzecool> panel hiding?
<glosoli> crizzy: ubuntu tweak can do that
<crizzy> unity panel
<crizzy> that idiotic dodge whatever
<zzecool> the launcher?
<crizzy> hiding when fullscreen
<crizzy> ye
<glosoli> crizzy: or even appearences setting in system settings
<zzecool> haha
<crizzy> ye, i know it's in 12.04
<glosoli> ok see you guys :) good night
<crizzy> still stuck with stable on this laptop..
<zzecool> gn
<crizzy> nn too >>
<zzecool> crizzy: im on precise :D
<zzecool> since alpha 1
<zzecool> pretty good
<zzecool> n
<zzecool> gn
<cheako> we failed but the fail whale is dead.
<cheako> I can just see the crowed getting covered in whale meat.
<cheako> Would it be possible to use gpg in the initrd for unlocking dm-crypt/luks?
<ironhalik> anyone encountered eclipse crashing?
<ironhalik> hmm, Java pretty much doesnt work for me
<ironhalik> at all
<cheako> ironhalik: You said it.
<soc> can someone help me to install ubuntu on an efi system
<soc> it installs successfully, but doesn't boot from it
<dupondje> Any idea what I can do with a stall cifs (samba) mount?
<dupondje> network was down for some minutes, and now hte mount is locked
<cheako> dupondje: I have no idea.  Switch to NFS or HA-NFS?  Did you reboot the server?
<dupondje> nfs on winblows
<dupondje> guess not :D
<cheako> dupondje: Rhere is a tool that does it :)
<dupondje> Just waited long enough, and it went alive again :(
<dupondje> timeout before it retries needs to be lower
<dupondje> will check the man :)
<cheako> I've had great success with Segates Black Armor NAS.  The /GB price is vary much like the drives them self.  However I highly recommend a NetApp.
<cheako> Yeah, the solution is to stop building your own servers for doing NAS.
<tomodachi> cheako: netapp is far from cheap though
<cheako> tomodachi: i'
<tomodachi> but sexy as h*ll :)
<tomodachi> we switched from netapp to some dellbox
<cheako> tomodachi: i'll agree, however I'll also add that with netapp at least you do get what you pay for.
<tomodachi> yup
<tomodachi> i agree, much crappier, but mostly "good enough"
<cheako> tomodachi: Depends if it's data you care about then I wouldn't say that it qualifies as "good enough"
#ubuntu+1 2012-02-24
<cheako> I also wonder about performance.  Usually you'll want one of the two and for something that you will likely use for five years or more the extra up-front cost will be well worth it, if it's budgetable.
<tomodachi> well to honest our developers claimed that the performance of the dell powervault to be superior to the netapp
<cheako> tomodachi: Using Dell switches?  I'm highly suspicious of them.
<penguin42> the Dell Equalogic boxes are quite nice (or were)
<tomodachi> cheako: they call some of their storage products that
<tomodachi> think its this one http://www.dell.com/us/business/p/powervault-nx3500/pd?~ck=
<tomodachi> im not the one who ordered it , fairly pleased with the netapp
<tomodachi> this stuff is more "beta"
<tomodachi> for me
<ActionParsnip> we use netapp at work, its awesome
<bjrohan> Anyone here by chance?
<penguin42> shhhh we're sleeping
<bjrohan> ok
<bjrohan> :-)
 * Daekdroom is insomniac
<penguin42> what is the nature of your question?
<bjrohan> easy for some complicated for others :-)
<ActionParsnip> bjrohan: are you using precise?
<bjrohan> I have a home wireless network through a router. I had 11.10 on both machines. I updated the laptop to 12.04 Alpha 2, and now I can not file share :-(. I can however desktop share
<bjrohan> ActionParsnip: nice seeing you here again
<bjrohan> ActionParsnip:  I have precise on laptop, 11.10 on desktop
<ActionParsnip> bjrohan: the precise bit may be the issue
<penguin42> bjrohan: Can't share in either direction?
<bjrohan> Good, in a way
<ActionParsnip> bjrohan: are there any bugs reported?
<bjrohan> correct not in either direction
<ActionParsnip> the systems can see their own shares though, just not the other system's
<bjrohan> The day before I upgraded laptop, I removed my wireless router and connected computers via wireless modem (from dsl company) so I don't know if it was switching the modem piece, or the upgrade piece
<bjrohan> ActionParsnip: that is what it looks like to me via smbtree. I am a Linux newbie (about 2 months).
<ActionParsnip> bjrohan: then why are you using alpha releases
<ActionParsnip> bjrohan: it is still quite buggy and will cause issues.
<bjrohan> ActionParsnip: glutton for punishment? When I upgraded, didn't realize it was alpha, thought beta :-(
<bjrohan> I do the same with my android phones, but I understand those much better (Root, ROM's, customizing etc)
<ActionParsnip> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<ActionParsnip> not beta til March 1st
<ActionParsnip> bjrohan: android can access samba shares with andsmb
<penguin42> bjrohan: I guess if I was trying to debug a sharing issue like that I might take something like wireshark to it to see what was actually going over the network, and there are some other samba tools to prod the other end to see what's around - but I've not debugged samba issues for years
<bjrohan> I had no idea on the android smb
<ActionParsnip> it can connect to ssh with and-ftp
<bjrohan> I have used gui's in the past android VNC for desktop sharing. recently though I haven't been able to get a dynamic dns to work with the generic dsl modem. I have dd-wrt running on the wireless router that crapped out
<bjrohan> I know about enough to cause me trouble
<ActionParsnip> bjrohan: there is a dyndns client on ubuntu which you can install
<ActionParsnip> i use noip2 as I use no-ip.com for the same purpose
<tomodachi> bjrohan: i use ddclient as a dyndns client
<bjrohan> I have a no-ip account, didn't realize you can run it on Ubuntu, and not on the modem/router
<bjrohan> I will take a look, will make it far easier
<ActionParsnip> !info noip2
<ubottu> Package noip2 does not exist in precise
<bjrohan> darn
<ActionParsnip> !info noip2 oneiric
<ubottu> noip2 (source: no-ip): client for dynamic DNS service. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.9-3 (oneiric), package size 83 kB, installed size 260 kB
<bjrohan> everything works okay for me currently, the only issue with no file share is auto backup of laptop
<ActionParsnip> ubottu is wrong, it's in the universe repo
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bjrohan> hehehehe
<ActionParsnip> http://paste.ubuntu.com/854787/
<ActionParsnip> oops thas oneiric
<bjrohan> So I can set up ddclient with my noip account, then be able to use smb ob my Galaxy Nexus, as well as VNC? Currently I am using TeamViewer free on nexus and ubuntu laptop
<ActionParsnip> bjrohan: i wouldnt use vnc over WWW
<bjrohan> ok
<ActionParsnip> bjrohan: why do you use teamviewer / vnc?
<ActionParsnip> bjrohan: what do you do on the remote system?
<bjrohan> In all honesty, nothing. I do find that every once in a while it would be nice to have access to files on my home computers when I an out and about. Not necessary to have control of the computers themselves
<bjrohan> I had just found things like teamviewer easy to give me access to email the file to someone or myself
<ActionParsnip> bjrohan: you can use sftp and samba for file access
<bjrohan> As I now Know :-)
<bjrohan> I will delve into it. Do you know if no-ip will give 2 different accounts? I would like to set one up for my laptop, and one for desktop, my laptop of course is not always behind the same router
<ActionParsnip> bjrohan: the no-ip etc keeps the WAN IP of your router up to date for the name you have
<ActionParsnip> bjrohan: yu don't have one for each PC, unless you have 2 internet connections and 2 routers
<bjrohan> What if I have my laptop somewhere else in the world, and not connected to my home network (rare but happens)
<ActionParsnip> bjrohan: to connect to 2 different systems behind the same router, you will need to port forward a oprt for each system and each service you connect to
<ActionParsnip> bjrohan: if your laptop is outside your LAN, you will use your dns name to access your system back at home
<bjrohan> correct, but what if laptop is not behind my home network, but somewhere else?
<bjrohan> I will do first things first and try to set up the centurytel dsl modem to work with no ip
<bjrohan> that is done on the modem correct? then port forward to appropriate computer
<ActionParsnip> bjrohan: the port forward is done in the router
<ActionParsnip> bjrohan: if your system is inside the LAN it will use the class C IP or the server's name
<bjrohan> correct. when I had dd-wrt on a router, I could tell it my no-ip acct info, and it would stay updated
<ActionParsnip> bjrohan: if you are outside the LAN you will use the name you have with noip etc and the port forwarding will happen
<ActionParsnip> bjrohan: if you install the noip client on the laptop and go outside yur LAN, the updated name's IP will update for the IP where the laptop is and it won't work
<ActionParsnip> bjrohan: you only need the update app on the system which is inside the LAN so that if your WAN IP changes, it is updated in the DNS
<bjrohan> Gotcha. So set up ddclient on the desktop, since it is always behing the DSL modem with wireless router
<bjrohan> and then port forward router to desktop, and to laptop (plus any other compter I wish to add)
<bjrohan> and use ports 5900 and 5800?
<ActionParsnip> bjrohan: i wouldnt use vnc over WAN, it has zero security
<bucky> i'm getting this error after an apt-get upgrade Internal Error, No file name for libgcc1
<bjrohan> correct. I just want to set this up for file sharing via my phone, not vnc
<dmj726> Did the keyboard shortcuts for switching workspaces just get changed in 12.04?
<bucky> anyone else run into this?
<ActionParsnip> bjrohan: then install openssh-server and you will get an sftp server by default.
<penguin42> bucky: Haven't seen that
<ActionParsnip> bucky: any bugs reported?
<bucky> 'mkay
<bjrohan> ActionParsnip: I still need to set up the dynamic dns correct?
<bucky> googled and haven't found any.. I'll look some more
<ActionParsnip> bucky: try: http://paste.ubuntu.com/854800/
<ActionParsnip> bjrohan: if you want the name to be updated if and when your IP of your home router changes, yes
<bjrohan> Okay. I don't think it will, but I hate to be 1,000 miles away, and it does
<arand> dmj726: Someone mentioned it here before, I guess it might be so.
<dmj726> wondering if it was a bug or an intentional change
<dmj726> has anyone else updated their precise today and had it happen?
<dmj726> also, thanks to the change you have to look at the keyboard shortcuts while switching workspaces :P
<ActionParsnip> bjrohan: indeed, plus its light :)
<bjrohan> I just redid my dyndns account for the free trial, then cancelled, to get the 1 free hostname
<bjrohan> What are the common ports to forward for computer access?
<ActionParsnip> bjrohan: TCP/22
<bjrohan> how do I do that with 2 different computers I want to access?
<ActionParsnip> bjrohan: you will need to use a different port for the other system but forward it to port 22 on the other system
<bjrohan> Gotcha. port forward 23 on the router to 22 on the computer
 * penguin42 generally prefers to use something other than 22 externally anyway - 22 gets portscanned like hell
<bjrohan> Gotcha.  What should I use to best access (preferably gui based) files on my home computer via my Nexus? ftp, smb?
<urfr332gO> yowsa my unity panel turned green
<ActionParsnip> bjrohan: if you just want file access, why do you need a GUI?
<bjrohan> So I can see my files easier.
<ActionParsnip> bjrohan: the file browser you use will show the files
<bjrohan> Gotcha, like ES File Browser on android?
<bjrohan> I just downloaded andsmb to check it out it is GUI
<ActionParsnip> bjrohan: no idea what ES file browser is, sorry
<bjrohan> just a file browser for android
<bjrohan> I have dyndns configured on my dsl modem/router. To enable ftp for my Ubuntu laptop, do I need to install the ftp server?
<ActionParsnip> bjrohan: openssh-server gives an sftp server
<bjrohan> Ah, it looks like I have it installed on my laptop already. so now portforward port on my modem to which port on my laptop?
<ActionParsnip> bjrohan: the port on the desktop you mean...#
<bjrohan> First, how can I tell that the openssh server is running?
<bjrohan> yes, the port on my computer
<bjrohan> so tell me modem to port forward say, port 30, to port XX on my laptop
<ActionParsnip> bjrohan: port 22 to port 22 on the server, thought that was obvious..
<bjrohan> penguin recommended a different port
<bjrohan> then if I want to do a different computer, port forward 23 to 22 on the second computer
<bucky> ActionParsnip, that paste you gave me solved it... thank you
<ActionParsnip> bucky: its a handy script of mine
<bucky> you nailed it
<bucky> dmj726, Holding down the ‘Super’ key displays a Keyboard shortcut overlay on the desktop
<bucky> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/02/unity-5-2-lands-in-precise-brings-numerous-changes/
<dmj726> bucky: yes
<dmj726> but when I updated precise today, I noticed that the keyboard shortcut for changing workspaces had changed
<bucky> hmm... ic
<dmj726> it had been ctrl+alt+<arrow> for years
<dmj726> after updating precise super+shift+<arrow> changed workspaces instead
<dmj726> I'm not sure it the changing of keyboard shortcuts was a bug on my computer's part or a deliberate change in Ubuntu
<bucky> ah! thanks for the tip... i hate changes like those because i'm getting senile
<penguin42> that would be horrible - especially for those of us with Model-M keyboards :-)
 * ActionParsnip only uses one workspace...
<bucky> haha
<penguin42> ActionParsnip: But where do you put everything......
<jbicha> dmj726: the new keyboard shortcuts were an intentional change
<dmj726> ah, why were they changed?
<ActionParsnip> penguin42: like what?
<jbicha> Design thought it was a good idea, maybe to make more of the Unity shortcuts revolve around the Super key
<penguin42> ActionParsnip: The other 140 windows!
<arand> Yeah looking at http://launchpadlibrarian.net/93988471/unity_5.4.0-0ubuntu1_5.4.0-0ubuntu2.diff.gz it's clearly intentional... as to why, no clue...
<ActionParsnip> penguin42: I use 2 or 3 windows, tops
<ActionParsnip> penguin42: browser and pidgin, the rest I do ni guake which hides and shows when I hit F12
<penguin42> ActionParsnip: 6 on this machine about 10-15 on the other one - I open windows everywhere; my desktop is like my real desk; just as unorganised
<ActionParsnip> penguin42: probably why you use the desktops feature, the others are completely unused here, so I remove the workspaces and save RAM
<bjrohan> ActionParsnip: openssh is an ftp server?
<log> !info openssh | bjrohan
<bjrohan> ActionParsnip: rather openssh-server is an ftp server? I am trying to access it as such from my phone to no avail
<ubottu> bjrohan: Package openssh does not exist in precise
<log> er
<bjrohan> yes it does ubottu
<log> !info openssh-server precise | bjrohan
<ubottu> bjrohan: openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) server, for secure access from remote machines. In component main, is optional. Version 1:5.9p1-2ubuntu2 (precise), package size 332 kB, installed size 814 kB (Only available for any all)
<log> "Only available for any all"
<log> That makes sense.
 * log pets ubottu.
<bjrohan> :)
<ActionParsnip> bjrohan: it gives a secure ftp server, hence sftp
<penguin42> note sftp != ftp
<ActionParsnip> bjrohan: openssh isnt a package
<bjrohan> ahh
<ActionParsnip> !info openssh-client
<ubottu> openssh-client (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) client, for secure access to remote machines. In component main, is standard. Version 1:5.9p1-2ubuntu2 (precise), package size 938 kB, installed size 2296 kB (Only available for any all)
<ActionParsnip> !info openssh-server
<ubottu> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) server, for secure access from remote machines. In component main, is optional. Version 1:5.9p1-2ubuntu2 (precise), package size 332 kB, installed size 814 kB (Only available for any all)
<bjrohan> that is prolly the issue, ES File Explorer only gives ftp option, not sftp
<ActionParsnip> bjrohan: not openssh
<penguin42> bjrohan: ftp is hopelessly insecure
<penguin42> actually, think of a word 10 times worse than hopelessly
<ActionParsnip> ftp should die
<penguin42> nod
<bjrohan> given the issues I am having with Samba on the inside of my LAN between desktop and laptop running Precise, probably shouldn't try to set up SMB on Galaxy Nexus just yet?
<penguin42> yeh, get it working in the simple case first
<bjrohan> I can access my laptop via connecting my Nexus to LAN just fine, not trying to get it to access it outside lan (using dyndns)
<bjrohan> How do I set up username password in openssh server?
<bjrohan> with andFTP it says I am connected, but no files are showing :-(
<ActionParsnip> bjrohan: andsmb can connect to samba shares just dandy. I use it over wifi instead of slowass bluetooth
<ActionParsnip> bjrohan: you set the username and password in the app
<bjrohan> Is there a default username and password on openSSH server, or in my phone app just leave it blank? When I do, it says it can't confirm credentials
<bjrohan> authentication failed. I assume that means it is at least finding my laptop (dyndns and port forwarding are working okay)
<ActionParsnip> bjrohan: its your ubuntu username and password
<bjrohan> I connected my Nexus to my home network, and accessed my desktop via andsmb :-)
<bjrohan> Gotcha
<bjrohan> ActionParsnip: I can access both my desktop and laptop (12.04) via connecting my Nexus to my home network. Odd that I can connect to both, but the desktop and laptop can't connect to each other
<bjrohan> ActionParsnip: I am however having issues connecting to either using my dyndns handle, any suggestions?
<bjrohan> ActionParsnip: I have tried using my IP address, and it will still not connect, any ideas their as well?
<ActionParsnip> bjrohan: you can connect to sftp via nautilus :)
<bjrohan> How do I do that?
<bjrohan> I went into server settings in Nautilus, then added the same info I have on my Nexus, and it says it can't find the server :-(
<ActionParsnip> bjrohan: in the menus of nautilus, there is a 'connect to server' option (or similar), select ssh and type your credentials of the server system...
<bjrohan> Yep, that is what I did, odd it can't log in, very odd
<bjrohan> Identical credentials and settings I used to log in via my phone
<snadge> is anyone going to fix fglrx? i just complained abot it on the unity channel, but they appear to be busy developing stuff
<snadge> is anyone responsible for making sure it works? it doesnt appear so
<micahg> snadge: bug #?
<snadge> im on my phone, so harder for me to dig it up, one moment
<micahg> snadge: you can ping me later with it if you like, or hop into #ubuntu-bugs sometime during the european or american work days
<snadge> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/770283
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 770283 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu) "[fglrx]title bar does not update on non-maximized windows" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<snadge> theres also an unrelated bug thats more recent, x just crashes when you play a video with totem/gstreamer
<snadge> unsure if thats been reported
<snadge> but radeon plays video ok
<ActionParsnip> snadge: are other players ok?
<snadge> havnt tried it, i switched back to radeon driver.. i can try it later
<snadge> vlc or something, it might be glitchy xv support
<snadge> im usuing catalyst 12.1 from amd, with --buildpkg Unity/precise
<snadge> unrelated, it would be nice if fglrx-update package could track the current catalyst release, within a week or so of it being released by amd ;)
<ActionParsnip> snadge: try gnome-mplayer :)
<snadge> i understand the reason for having a "stable" tested version by default.. but the update package doesnt need to be well tested, people usually install that because they either need the hardware support, or a particular bug fix and/or optimisation
<psypher246> hello all, does anyone know why the usual shortcut keys to move to another desktop has changed from ctrl alt left right up down, to shift-super left right up down?
<kieppie> hi all. how stable/unstable is 12.04? I have a desktop system I want to set up that I'll be using as my primary for a while & need to know if it's stable enough for daily use?
<psypher246> it is still alpha, so think abouit that, but i have been using 12.04 since the first the day it was released. it was kinda unstable, compiz crashed and logged em out the desktop and libreoffice would not open, but since 2 days ago, both those issues are resolved
<psypher246> i use it for work all day
<kieppie> psypher246: cool. how regularly are you running updates/upgrades?
<psypher246> everyday, first thing i do and then again in the afternoon
<kieppie> ok... I'll give it a try then
<kieppie> thanks
<psypher246> backup!
<psypher246> :)
<psypher246> but yeah try it out, it's pretty cool
<scarleo> Do I have to change something to get the desktop background at login screen?
<psypher246> aparently only background in a certain folder works
<psypher246> hold on lemme check
<scarleo> ah, I have one from my Pictures folder, maybe that is why it doesn't work
<psypher246> scarleo: /usr/share/backgrounds/
<psypher246> so all the default backgrounds work
<psypher246> like the stalking ocelot which i use
<psypher246> I read somewhere that pictures folder works as well, but when I logged a bug about the /usr/share one not working I was told it was the olnly folder working at this time
<scarleo> psypher246, ok, thanks
<psypher246> my bug was fixed though by changing the background to something else and then abck to the ocelot, looks really good
<scarleo> psypher246, yeah, it's working now, too bad that ugly unstyled login still appears on user switch and screen lock, would be sweeter with the lightdm one
<psypher246> scarleo: it was running like that a week ago, but it was really buggy, every time i lock my screen it was practically unreadable and all cirrupted. so i guess they reverted it
<scarleo> ok
<scarleo> I remember reading something abt it
<scarleo> power usage really has improved a lot in 12.04, I just love this :) Big time
<scarleo> whenever screen goes off I'm down to 3,7 W now which gives abt 13 hours of battery life, fan is off almost all the time
<psypher246>  scarleo: haven't really tried lately
<psypher246> just unplugged my power
<psypher246> only 1:30 left, not that great
<scarleo> psypher246, I have done some additional tweaking based on powertop as well
<scarleo> well the time alone doesn't really say much :)
<psypher246> true
<psypher246> prob only an hour :)
<psypher246> scarleo: never really played with powertop
<scarleo> psypher246, it makes a lot of difference
<psypher246> do you perhaps hacve a good powertop howto?
<scarleo> just install it, run it and move to the rightmost tab for applicable tweaks, it runs in terminal with sudo
<scarleo> very easy really
<scarleo> make sure you're on battery while running it and let it run for a while to stabilize
<psypher246> ok shot :)
<psypher246> what does it mean by bad and good?
<scarleo> bad are things that can be tweaked, use down arrow to select and enter to toggle to good
<psypher246> what kind of stuff did you change?
<scarleo> the only thing I made permanent (powertop tweaks are not permanent) are SATA link pm and VM writeback
<scarleo> rest of the stuff was already taken care of by 12.04 :)
<scarleo> well there are some PCI tweaks that can be done but they don't seem to make much difference on my machine
<psypher246> do i have to run the app each time at startup or is it a daemon>?
<scarleo> psypher246, whenever you switch to battery
<psypher246> cool
<alkisg> Hi, can I specify that I want ubiquity to `mount -o compress` my btrfs formatted target disk, so that any files it writes are compressed?
<scarleo> Hi, I'm trying to disable powersavings for wireless since they don't work well with my card. I have previously been able to put an empty file in /etc/pm/power.d/ wit the same name as the script to disable. This doesn't work in 12.04.
<scarleo> Has the behaviour changed? Or is it a bug?
<ironhalik> how can I find the UUID of my mountable partition?
<ironhalik> want to add it to fstab to automount
<ironhalik> ah /dev/disk/by-uuid
<ironhalik> and btw fstab, linux could start adding discard to ssd drives by itself, already :)
<snadge> sudo blkid
<ironhalik> thx
<ironhalik> it says the filesystem type is ntf
<ironhalik> ntfs - should I set ntfs or ntfs-3g in fstab?
<scarleo> I think it's just ntfs
<yofel> usually you'll want ntfs-3g
<yofel> see examples section of the ntfs-3g manpage
<scarleo> I thought ntfs was the type and ntfs-3g was automatically used for that type
<scarleo> but you definitely know more about that than me :)
<ironhalik> well, Ill try ntfs-3g at reboot
<ironhalik> ok, ntfs-3g worked
<ironhalik> and my GF had her show interrupted
<snadge> always the way
<ironhalik> hmm, and 'ntfs' worked too
<snadge> in theory it should be the same thing
<snadge> i thought kernel ntfs was deprecated
<snadge> it certainly doesnt have write support anyway
<KM0201> hmm, seems my wireless issue is resolved in 12.04
<KM0201> thats a relief
<snadge> happy days
<KM0201> yup.
<KM0201> i'm downloading Lubuntu now, simply because KDE and Unity repulse me
<KM0201> but... at least i know it should work
<snadge> im on a train atm.. using unity
<snadge> its not so bad, if you labotomise yourself
<KM0201> lol
<ironhalik> guys, just because unity is different dosnt mean we should laugh at it ;>
<ironhalik> I personally like it, the GUI/CLI mix of it
<KM0201> KDE isn't to bad, i just hate all the extra crap it installs
<snadge> seriously though, if you learn the shortcuts.. maybe read a guide on how to get up to speed with it
<snadge> its actually pretty cool
<snadge> i like the extra screen space i get with unity.. that rocks
<snadge> for all the bitching and moaning i do about unity.. i still think its better than gnome-shell
<KM0201> i honestly can think of very few things i like about unity.
<ironhalik> I would use lxde or xfce on ma lappy if it had this 'super key -> type -> enter' function
<snadge> you just need to change the way you think about using a desktop
<snadge> windows 95 was 17 years ago
<KM0201> no
<ironhalik> for me, lxde still lives in the windows start era ;>
<KM0201> i like a clean, simple UI
<snadge> for every gripe you have about unity.. theres either a way to fix it.. or a different way of doing the same thing, thats more efficient
<snadge> nothing is simpler than unity
<KM0201> kde, unity, and even xfce does none of that.
<KM0201> but not my idea of clean
<snadge> theres one bar at the top.. the launcher auto hides for me
<KM0201> and frankly,i don't think it's all that simple either
<KM0201> strikes me as very weird
<snadge> you just have to give it time.. more than 5 minutes
<snadge> it took me a few days to get used to it.. now i honestly cant understand why people did things the way they did befoer
<ironhalik> generally, you can like it or not, matter of prefference - only thing that annoyed me is when torvalds proclaimed xfce is now the proper desktop because gnome changed too much with shell ;>
<snadge> well no offence.. but torvalds doesnt know shit about guis
<KM0201> i agree w/ him, gnome3 is awful
<snadge> thats why he is a kernel developer
<ikonia> snadge: tone down that language pleas.e
<snadge> if he gave it more than 5 minutes.. and used some of that massive brainpower of his to understand why things have changed that way
<ironhalik> KM0201: I use gnome shell on lappy, and some parts of it could make it into unity - like the alt tab behavior, the window expose when you open the shell etc
<snadge> then maybe he might change his opinion.. but he is a busy man.. and just wants to do things the way he always has, and get on with whatever it is he wants to do
<KM0201> i dunno
<KM0201> i'm jhust happy mmy wireless is apparently working well... i wasn't holding out much hope... :)
<snadge> i like unity's alt-tab
<snadge> its very configurable also
<ironhalik> snadge: it has problems with workspaces, and when you tell it to prefer current workspace, it wont show windows on other workspaces
<ironhalik> KM0201: if it works in 12.04 you probably could make it work in 11.10 too, with some playing with modules and confs
<snadge> yeah im talking about ubuntu in 12.04
<snadge> err unity rather.. its alt-tab behaviour is superior
<KM0201> ironhalik, probably, but i'm not really interested in doing that
<ironhalik> KM0201: theres a good chance youll have other problems with 12.04, in its current state
<KM0201> ironhalik, i can work through that
<KM0201> i'm not a nnew user by any stretch, just been way to busy to really participate
<ironhalik> btw, regarding OSS and GUIs
<ironhalik> I gate GIMP for that
<ironhalik> hate*
<valdur55> ironhalik,  RE:'super key -> type -> enter' function'  Hey! Look synapse semantic launcher: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/synapse-gnome-do-launcher-app-review-ubuntu/
<ironhalik> valdur55: I heard something about it, or like it, way back - it allowed kde to search through IM logs, files, mails
<ironhalik> it was in the XP era, so it was kinda new
<ironhalik> but thanks, this looks nice
<valdur55> ironhalik, install it and you get this function :).
<ironhalik> its a bit redundant in unity :P
<valdur55> :)
<ironhalik> hmm, I could use a feature in unity
<ironhalik> that would use the top edge to invoke expose
<snadge> just use unity.. the more people who get used to it.. the better
<snadge> it borrows a lot of ideas from windows 7, and macos X
<ironhalik> in the same, cool, way that dash is now opened
<snadge> and then some.. and people use those without too many issues
<snadge> linux desktop users are stuck in the dark ages
<snadge> and they bitch and moan like anything else when things change
<ironhalik> OSS crowd, creatures of habit
<snadge> admittedly i was one of them.. for the longest time i resisted unity
<snadge> in the early stages.. it was incredibly buggy and foreign at the same time
<snadge> so i continued to use the gnome classic option. until it was removed entirely
<ironhalik> imho, with unity, you work faster and the GUI/OS layer gets less in the way
<snadge> then i bit the bullet and tried it.. also tried gnome shell.. stuck with unity
<snadge> now i like it
<snadge> i also tried xfce.. and hated it
<KM0201> the newest version is awful
<snadge> i honestly dont understand how people could prefer xfce over unity
<ironhalik> its faster :P
<snadge> i guess people really have to have their start button.. and their task list
<ironhalik> I would use Ubuntu with unity, if it was faster on my lappy
<ironhalik> now thinking about unity-2d
<valdur55> ironhalik, but there is unity2d :)
<ironhalik> valdur55: I miss the workspace tansition effect :P
<ironhalik> and expo
<ironhalik> snadge: with windows7, start menu almost dies - it has the built in launcher/finder, and a quick app list
<ironhalik> noone uses the directory tree in there
<KM0201> i hate win 7
<KM0201> brb
<scarleo> I'm trying to disable powersavings for wireless since they don't work well with my card. I have put an empty file in /etc/pm/power.d/ with the name wireless. This seems to have no effect in 12.04.
<scarleo> Has the behaviour changed? Or is it a bug?
<ironhalik> I think it would be better to use iwconfig wlan0 power off
<ironhalik> and place it in /etc/rc.local
<ironhalik> also, /etc/network/if-up/ - scripts in this folder will get executed on wifi up, you can place an executable script there
<scarleo> ironhalik, yes, question is if this is intended behaviour or a bug... I think there has been a lot of work done around pm scripts
<crizzy> 12.04 unity stuff is finally starting to look and feel very mature
<KM0201> why is hte install window for 12.04 black, you can't even read it
<Daekdroom> KM0201, it shouldn't be black.
<Daekdroom> To be honest, there were a considerable amount of people complaining about black windows lately.
<valdur55> i reccomended to use "Install lubuntu to hard disk" option selecting on splash screen.
<ironhalik> crizzy: I seem to be getting better performance from unity then gnome-shell, even
<ironhalik> I wonder how it will look like when gnome-shell drops 3d entirely in 3.4
<KM0201> hmm
<crizzy> gnome-shell crashes like crazy on ati drivers :/ but at least it works with latest drivers..
<crizzy> it resurrects itself in a second, though. but still crashes :p
<crizzy> i just got epileptic with changing applications in gnome-shell... no taskbar and that top corner expose... gets tiredsome after 3rd app change
<ironhalik> epileptic, like seizure?
<crizzy> ye :P
<ironhalik> wow, nice
<crizzy> well it's not that bad after you get used to it
<ironhalik> well, it sucks, but still nice ;>
<crizzy> but all these new unity features make gnome-shell feel lackcluster
<crizzy> like hud
<ironhalik> I had a friend who lost consciousness from hyperventilation
<ironhalik> was kinda fun during PE in school ;>
<ironhalik> jog jog jog thud
<ironhalik> well, I wonder how the HUD will turn out
<KM0201> well that went well
<ironhalik> its the superkey -> enter thing taken to other, more in-app things
<valdur55> HUD and unity2d?  Does it work?
<ironhalik> any news on java in precise? anyone got it to work?
<penguin42> ironhalik: I'm running eclipse ----> in precise
<ironhalik> penguin42: 32bit or 64bit? and what jre/jdk version?
<penguin42> ironhalik: 64bit, java -version identifies itself as Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_26-b03)
<ironhalik> hmm, so you've got oracle's java
<ironhalik> It didnt work for me :/
<penguin42> ironhalik: Yeh, seems to be
<ironhalik> it sucks that Ubuntu dropped proprietary java support
<penguin42> ironhalik: It wasn't Ubuntu that dropped it, it was Oracle that changed the license
<ironhalik> its way less problematic then openjdk, especially icedtea vs oracles plugin
<ironhalik> penguin42: well, yeah
<ironhalik> true
<bulll> ??�DCC SEND &quot;ff???f?𝑹𝑰𝑷𝑳𝑶𝑳𝑺𝑼𝑷𝑮𝑼𝒀𝑺&quot; 0 0 0
<ironhalik> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_31-b04)
<penguin42> ironhalik: I thought I'd had eclipse running with openjdk-6 a while ago
<ironhalik> hmm, and what's your eclipse version? :)
<ironhalik> maybe Im running some beta, from precise repos
<penguin42> ironhalik: Build id: I20110613-1736 version 3.7.1
<ironhalik> thx
<ironhalik> same here
<ironhalik> mine crashesh when I try to close the welcome window
<ironhalik> hmm, iteresting, I bypassed the welcome screen and it seems to work
<ironhalik> penguin42: silly question, youve got black tooltips too? :)
<penguin42> ironhalik: No (although I'm running on KDE)
<ironhalik> oh, its probably gnomes thing
<ironhalik> havent tried KDE since 4.2 or sth like that
<ironhalik> hmm, is there a way, to make Unity-2d use the workspace switcher from Unity?
<ironhalik> the slide effect
<brendand> i doubt it
<brendand> it's surely a compiz plugin
<ironhalik> hmm, overall, unity-2d seems nice
<ironhalik> a lot nicer then first iterations
<glosoli> zzecool: anything new ?
<ironhalik> brendand: ha! http://www.webupd8.org/2011/02/unity-2d-gets-workspace-switcher-too.html
<ironhalik> :)
<brendand> ironhalik, i stand corrected :)
<ironhalik> Gonna try it out
<ironhalik> btw, anyone lost dash 'enter' button working in the last update?
<ironhalik> generally dash search results
<ironhalik> wont work, cant click them, enter doesnt work etc
<ironhalik> Wasnt Unity supposed to get new, lightdm-like lock screen?
<Daekdroom> ironhalik, CRTL + ALT + L
<Daekdroom> Oh nevermind, they reverted it.
<ironhalik> ;D
<ironhalik> so it was there at some point?
<Daekdroom> I didn't quite understand why CRTL + ALT + L took me to a lightdm screen and why letting the monitor power off after 10 minutes didn't, anyway.
<ironhalik> there was a GUI free, wonder if it made it
<ironhalik> freeze*
<Daekdroom> Well, that means it probably won't.
<Daekdroom> Unless it's not working because of a bug.
<ironhalik> yeah, I think the lightdm wallpaper thing was on and off and on again
<ironhalik> so the lockscreen may be too
<Hiob10hiob> does somebody know why i can configure my displays in the live cd with the gnome tool and when it is installed only with nvidia-settings?
<ironhalik> not sure if thats it, but did you check the 'install propriatary software' checkbox?
<ironhalik> during install?
<Hiob10hiob> yes i did
<ironhalik> mhm nvm :)
<Hiob10hiob> nvm???
<ironhalik> it installed nvidia drivers, but why I would not be able to use gnome tool, I dont know
<ironhalik> nvm = nevermatter
<Hiob10hiob> but if i deinstall the nvidia driver, duelscreen doesnt work
<Hiob10hiob> just in the live cd
<ironhalik> I, personally, had to go through hell to fully revert nvidia drivers to nouveau
<ironhalik> It ended with reinstalling the OS, without propriatary drivers :P
<Hiob10hiob> this really sucks, there should be an option, if i like to install propriatary graphic driver, if an opensoure one work
<penguin42> if you install the nvidia drivers via the 'additional drivers' option in the system settings then you should also be able to fully remove it from there; if it doesnt then that's a bug that needs filing - if you used NVidias own installation scheme then you're on youre own
<Hiob10hiob> does somebody know, why click and drag now works?
<zzecool> Only one update since yesterday
<zzecool> :(
<Ampelbein> zzecool: We are in beta freeze currently, only important bugfixes will pass through until betarelease.
<zzecool> i know
<zzecool> i was used to the hourly updates
<zzecool> i always like the alpha - beta updates fiesta :D
<glosoli> zzecool, you use xchat yes ?
<zzecool> glosoli:
<zzecool> yes
<glosoli> zzecool, does it support that notification OSD ?
<zzecool> why asking ?
<zzecool> yes it does
<glosoli> would you mind writing me to pm  ?;D to check that ?
<zzecool> that why i can see your msg while surfing etc
<zzecool> you have to lose focus
<zzecool> minimize xchat
<zzecool> glosoli: this is a notification test  lol
<glosoli> zzecool, ok, now  i will minize, and switch workspace try again
<zzecool> glosoli: this is a notification test  lol
<zzecool> glosoli: this is a notification test  lol
<glosoli> zzecool, nah, nothing happened just in unity dock, i saw icon highlighting
<zzecool> rly ?
<glosoli> zzecool, your version of xchat is from repo ?
<zzecool> glosoli: open preferences
<zzecool> and go to Alerts
<glosoli> ok try again to test ;D
<zzecool> enable everything for private message and highlighted message
<zzecool> glosoli:
<ironhalik> glosoli: one two three
<ironhalik> ;>
<zzecool> :D
<ironhalik> Id love irssi integration with OSD ;>
<glosoli> Works fine now
<glosoli> Gonna need to change so fonts, and that will be alright for me ;D
<zzecool> omg i hate command mode clients
<ironhalik> omg i love command mode clients
<ironhalik> :P
<glosoli> ;D
<SpamapS> Is it intentional that the HUD comes up when left-alt is pressed.. is there a way to change that?
<Ian_Corne> zzecool: 375 upgraded, 5 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<zzecool> bitchx vs irssi   ...   JESUS
<Ian_Corne> I've got some catching up to do
<zzecool> Ian_Corne: i did those yesterday
<zzecool> :P
<Ian_Corne> hehe
<ironhalik> zzecool: I dont like bitchx
<ironhalik> and I think Im too stupid for weechat
<SpamapS> people still use bitchx?!
<ironhalik> yeah, in the dark corners of freenode, I bet they do
<zzecool> SpamapS: some
 * SpamapS made the switch to irssi.. oh.. 8 years ago..
<zzecool> i bet efnet
<zzecool> efnet is the dark network ;p
<Daekdroom> SpamapS, yes, it is intentional, but it currently interferes with other shortcuts, which is a bug. You can change the shortcut or disable it through CCSM
<ironhalik> anyone tried weechat? :>
<glosoli> ironhalik, also command line ? :DD
<ironhalik> yeah
<zzecool> omg i hate cmd line
<glosoli> No I didint then :DDD
<ironhalik> for me, the hud launches by pressing left ctrl + alt
<Ian_Corne> I came from mIRC -> xchat -> irssi
<zzecool> only reason is if you are desperate or in a server room
<ironhalik> mIRC -> irssi
<zzecool> or if you think you are cool in the black n white
<zzecool> ;p
<ironhalik> zzecool: well, people used to be elitist assholes when yhey used bitchx/irssi and you were on mIRC
<ironhalik> ctcp versions were flying around on channels
<zzecool> hehe
<SpamapS> Daekdroom: I have a strict *no ccsm* rule these days. :)
<ironhalik> now the client seems not to be a indicator or wealth, intelligance or social status
<ironhalik> ;>
<zzecool> i can edit fast xchat to say that im using Nasa's Irc client on the ctcp reply
<zzecool> ........
<glosoli> :DD
<zzecool> so
<zzecool> ironhalik: other than that you are right
<zzecool> ironhalik: bitchx was for the elite haxors  etc.....
<ironhalik> hmm, I actually connect via ssh with my irssi, which connects to localhost irc bouncer :P
<zzecool> bulshits imo
<ironhalik> you can have a leet chat on android phones :P
<zzecool> heh
<ironhalik> well, it was fun while it lasted, shame I used mIRC then
<glosoli> ;DD
<zzecool> im just finished an 6 hours+ session teaching on my gf her new iPhone 4s lol
<glosoli> Apple Fanboy
<glosoli> :D
<ironhalik> huh, my mom catched up with her android in like an hour, was quite impressed
<zzecool> :D
<ironhalik> my fiance is rocking a oldschool nokia ;>
<glosoli> So where is now Apple talking shit about simplicity :D his mom did android in 1 hour
<glosoli> haha
<glosoli> ;D
<ironhalik> yeah thats what funny
<zzecool> hmm
<zzecool> it depents on the person
<ironhalik> well, sure
<zzecool> if he is guite experinced with pc then the transition is easy
<ironhalik> for some the icon based touch interface is too different from s40 nokias
<glosoli> Had nokia X3-01 ;D gave it to my sister
<zzecool> i "believe" on android but i think its not rdy yet
<ironhalik> btw, my mom is on ubuntu 10.04 :P
<zzecool> :D
<glosoli> zzecool, sure it is
<ironhalik> it very much is
<zzecool> glosoli: i dont like the interface
<glosoli> zzecool, have you checked Android 4
<glosoli>  ?
<ironhalik> and I must say, reluctantly, that touchwiz helps with the user expirience
<zzecool> so much visual clutter and the design feels kde  5 years ago
<glosoli> and in btw, interface differs on the cell brand
<zzecool> you mean the "sandwich" ?
<glosoli> zzecool, yes
<zzecool> yeah didnt like it
<glosoli> zzecool, INTERFACE DIFFERS ON TELEPHONE BRAND
<zzecool> so much clutter  tiny fonts
<zzecool> a mess
<glosoli> Take android from HTC, and from Sony, you may have different expierence
<glosoli> :)
<zzecool> whatever i used i didnt like it
<zzecool> that the truth
<glosoli> friggin liar
<glosoli> :DD
<zzecool> im not
<ironhalik> theres a MIUI rom, its very iphone'ish
<zzecool> + there is one more thing
<ironhalik> remember, android is OSS, you hack the hell out of it ;>
<zzecool> every android phone feels like cheap plastic and nothing more
<ironhalik> thats true, for samsung ;P
<zzecool> nowhere near the feel that an iphone gives on yout palm
<glosoli> hmmm
<zzecool> your*
<glosoli> so subjective
<glosoli> :)
<zzecool> its not its the real thing
<ironhalik> thats also kinda true, iPhone is at the very top when it comes to build quality
<zzecool> take an iphone on your hand you will know
<ironhalik> but many mid/high end HTC rock a aluminium unibody
<glosoli> ironhalik: have you  tryed all android phones to say that :) ?
<zzecool> yeap glosoli i did
<glosoli> zzecool: No you didin't
<zzecool> this morning
<ironhalik> no, ive got motorola defy, which is really decent for me
<zzecool> actually was the last time
<zzecool> on the phone shop
<zzecool> while buying the 4s
<zzecool> :p
<glosoli> zzecool: Phone shop for sure doesn't hold all the android telephones
<glosoli> in the planet
<zzecool> it does
<glosoli> so your opinion is so subjective
<zzecool> here
<zzecool> every single one
<glosoli> zzecool: so about 300 android phones you touched ?
<ironhalik> zzecool: well, the end argument - when you buy HTC for 500-600 bucks, it will have outstanding build quality too :>
<glosoli> this mornign ?
<zzecool> + the new nokia mumnia 800 how its callexd
<zzecool> glosoli: the top end android phones arenot 300
<zzecool> are somehow 10
<glosoli> that's what you think :)
<DrHalan> hey guys.. when using fglrx video acceleration crashes my xserver.. anyone having this issue too?
<zzecool> DrHalan: im on nvidia
<glosoli> DrHalan: Had today while watching movie :)
<ironhalik> DrHalan: somebody mentioned it, and moved to AMDs drivers
<ironhalik> the best build quality ever... was HTC Dream!
<zzecool> someone must hack iphone and install ubunut on
<ironhalik> the very first android phone :>
<zzecool> that will be my sickerst dream
<zzecool> sickest*
<ironhalik> zzecool: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/02/ubuntu-for-android-announced/
<zzecool> i know
<zzecool> looks epic
<zzecool> :)
<glosoli> wtf zzecool you sometimes look like real apple fan, ;D
<zzecool> i am
<zzecool> i admire apple
<ironhalik> also, motorla had some kind of dualboot system with ubuntu I belive
<glosoli> zzecool: so why would you use ubuntu  ?
<zzecool> why not i loe ubuntu
<zzecool> love
<ironhalik> well, theire products are neat
<zzecool> i admire apple as a company + design
<glosoli> zzecool: the only thing I admire is how Steve Jobs looked at design :)_
<zzecool> glosoli: who do you think mark shuttleworth trying to mimic?
<glosoli> zzecool: There is no point of trying to talk about who is tryting to who mimic, everyeone does that ,even apple
<zzecool> true
<zzecool> but im talking as a company
<glosoli> Steve Jobs was the company :)
<ironhalik> Ubuntu tries for the integrated, working feel out of the box - apple has that,that way  ubuntu mimics apple, you could say ;>
<zzecool> somehow he was
<zzecool> but
<glosoli> All products were always confirmed by him
<glosoli> All design was always confirmed by him
<glosoli> he was perfecionist
<glosoli> and minimalist
<zzecool> steve was the PR
<zzecool> the voice
<glosoli> zzecool: read biography :)
<zzecool> do you wanna know the heart?
<zzecool> of apple?
<glosoli> Ive ?
<glosoli> The Designer from britain
<zzecool> exactly
<zzecool> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jonathan_Ive
<ironhalik> Im reading 'Inside Apple' book, it nicely explains the design and deploy process of apple
<zzecool> Jonathan is APPLE
<zzecool> steve was the puppet
<ironhalik> it mentions Ive, too ;>
<glosoli> ironhalik: reading this one :)
<glosoli> Steve wasn't a puppet
<jpds> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<glosoli> jpds: sorry
<glosoli> in btw, anyone getting screen corruptions while logging in ubuntu ?
<zzecool> yes
<zzecool> its a bug allrdy reportedhttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jonathan_Ivefor fix and on the way
<ironhalik> yup
<zzecool> omg
<glosoli> zzecool: :DDDDDDDDDD
<zzecool> worng
<zzecool> haha
<zzecool> i have it reported
<glosoli> ironhalik: I would like to read biography about Denis Ritchie :/
<genii-around> Is anyone experiencing problems with Firefox locking up the cursor until you alt-tab to another running application and back?
<ironhalik> glosoli: I dont think there many interesting things you can write about inventing C
<ironhalik> ;>
<zzecool> glosoli: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/931967
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 931967 in unity (Ubuntu) "Corrupted graphics after the login until the unity launcher appears" [High,Triaged]
<glosoli> ironhalik: the thing we can't think, doesn't think there isn't anything :D
<glosoli> ironhalik: I am more interested in persona
<glosoli> zzecool: friggin xchat,  didin't show up in dock once again, when i pressed it opened another instance ;DD
<zzecool> its ok for me
<zzecool> never hand any problem
<zzecool> ironhalik: i think mark got the message and give so much on the design :) and i love it
<zzecool> i like nice design
<zzecool> glosoli: nooboli ;p
<glosoli> zzecool: ? :DD
<zzecool> :D
<zzecool> everything ok ??
<glosoli> zzecool: yeah, changed to smuxi :D once again
<zzecool> whats smuxi ?
<glosoli> IRC client that is actually being updated unlike the xchat
<zzecool> i see
<zzecool> im not an irc fan
<ironhalik> hmm, how can I force unity2d in a livecd? :/
<zzecool> i only join for ubuntu
<zzecool> ironhalik: i dont have any idea
<zzecool> there should be a switch
<ironhalik> yeah, it doesnt work
<zzecool> i dont have a clue
<zzecool> glosoli: did you check https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/931967
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 931967 in unity (Ubuntu) "Corrupted graphics after the login until the unity launcher appears" [High,Triaged]
<zzecool> ?
<glosoli> yeah
<ironhalik> it got a High rating?
<zzecool> :D i did the bug report because im the man
<zzecool> :D
<zzecool> yeah
<zzecool> its part of the first impression + experience
<glosoli> lol, no you aint
<zzecool> thats why
<glosoli> lD
<glosoli> ;D
<zzecool> im the man and you know that
<zzecool> im the motherf***g monstah :d
<zzecool> lol
<zzecool> glosoli: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=msdFDCcdwaA
<ironhalik> well, I think alpha releases dont try to appeal to new users ;>
<zzecool> but they need things like that fixed for the final product
<zzecool> :D
<zzecool> imagine : look my new kick ass OS
<zzecool> booting
<zzecool> CORRUPTED GRAFIX EVERYWHERE
<zzecool> -bitch please....
<zzecool> ruined while trying to impress
<zzecool> :)
<glosoli> ;D
<soc> can i  change the owner of all "dot files" with "chown -R foo:foo .*"?
<soc> i'm not sure about the .* part
<soc> does it only match directories and files like .foo or .bar/?
<pmjdebruijn> hi guys, does anybody know about the status of lo-menubar (libreoffice with globalmenu support) in 12.04? as it's a fairly big inconsistency in the current UI
<ironhalik> soc: you may try 'chown -R .???*'
<ironhalik> also, chown -R .[^.]*
<soc> mhh ok
<soc> well, it seems like it worked
<ironhalik> :)
<ironhalik> ok, Im about to file a new bug in launchpad
<ironhalik> any tips? :>
<soc> one weird thing: how can i change which folder gets shown on the desktop
<soc> at the moment xubuntu shows me my home folder
<soc> but i want my Desktop folder to be shown
<ironhalik> dunno, I use gnome
<zzecool> ironhalik: what does the "  chown -R .[^.]* " do  ? lol
<ironhalik> matches everything thats two characters, and the second one isnt a dot
<ironhalik> but Im not entirely sure, its regex, after all
<ironhalik> ;>
<ironhalik> anything that starts with a dot, has two characters, and second one isnt a dot
<ironhalik> I think
<ironhalik> or not
<zzecool> glosoli:  http://www.ustream.tv/channel/at-home-with-jono-bacon
<zzecool> i feel sry about ppl joining this jam parties
<zzecool> why making ubuntu looks more miserable  :(
<glosoli> I don't feel miserable, they do what makes them happy, my thumb is up for them, but I won't attend :)
<zzecool> imagine the same jam for windows 7
<zzecool> or even better OSx - Apple
<zzecool> looool
<zzecool> This feels minority  psychological problems  and ghetto
<zzecool> i hate the idea
<glosoli> Well, I really don't have anything against them, it's their choice :) I choose to just use ubuntu ant report bugs from time to time, to recommend it for my friends, sometimes to ask them don't install it depending on hardware
<zzecool> glosoli: exactly
<glosoli> zzecool: Ubuntu tries to support too much laptops :)
<zzecool> Ubuntu doing a great job since day 1
<zzecool> i love it
<zzecool> i hope it is going to stay as it is while gaining users - power
<zzecool> power disrupts
<glosoli> zzecool: well most of the things where ubuntu fails is just fault of for example: ATI, Asus and so on :)
<log> How do you disable the HUD?
<log> I keep accidentally triggering it with the alt key.
<glosoli> log: I used CompizConfig Settings Manager :)
<zzecool> ccsm is the way
<zzecool> log: ccsm ---> unity plugin ---->  first option on the first tab
<log> Okay.
<zzecool> glosoli: whats the best ide for QT
<zzecool> ?
<glosoli> zzecool: I prefer Eclipse :) and using Qt 4 Designer to make GUI but I am sure, big geeks, would  recommend to you do everything by hand. :D
<zzecool> erything by hand ?
<zzecool> i dont like this ideas...
<zzecool> its like to wash your cloths with your hand in the river instead of the wash machine  ( ide )
<zzecool> ;p
<zzecool> hands*
<zzecool> :D
<anonisnaas> Its good practice to learn how to code GUI, so that if you run into problems later on you'll be able to edit the code easily
<anonisnaas> but if you know your ABC's just use a GUI tool :)
<zzecool> i see
<zzecool> glosoli: whata bout this http://qt.nokia.com/products/developer-tools?currentflipperobject=821c7594d32e33932297b1e065a976b8
<zzecool> whats this ?
<glosoli> zzecool: UBuntu Software Center have it all
<zzecool> what is it ? this is the  qt designer you was talking about ?
<glosoli> zzecool: it is for C++ I think
<glosoli> I use  Python
<zzecool> aha
<zzecool> ok
<glosoli> zzecool: Well Qt is GUI Toolkit not only for Python, C++, it can work with others quite well, so you just install needed packages in your system, depending on your needs :) I install python-pyqt or somehow that package is called :) it automatically isntalled designer for me which I find in App menu :)
<glosoli> zzecool: but as anonisnaas says, you should learn a bit linear coding, or you will have to make good effort in reading errors when smth wrong appears ;D
<zzecool> i thought QT was programming language
<zzecool> isnt ?
<glosoli> zzecool: I am not good in describing things theorically, but you can read here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qt_(framework)
<glosoli> zzecool: I call it GUI Toolkit ;D
<zzecool> so qt is C++ with extensions and some more tricks
<glosoli> zzecool: Nah :) for simple you can call it (it may not sound right, but..) you can call it GUI Programming Language
<zzecool> ok i got it
<zzecool> but the actual code behind is C++  right ?
<penguin42> yeh but you can glue it to pretty much anythign
<zzecool> i see
<glosoli> zzecool: well QT is written in C++, but I use it as GUI Toolkit for Python ;D
<zzecool> oh ok
<penguin42> you can glue most languages to most other if you use enough glue :-)
<zzecool> hehe
<zzecool> i have no idea about programming only bash scripting
<zzecool> if you can call bash scripting programming
<zzecool> :)
<johnjohn101> using vmware 4.0.1, if I lock computer,  alpha2 does not come back to life.  Is tthis something i should report to you guys or vmware
<glosoli> zzecool: you could first start with non graphical stuff and lesson, only then to switch somewhere else if you are interested :) I was getting out of my mind picking languages, now I am happy with python
<penguin42> johnjohn101: You should probably submit an ubuntu bug
<zzecool> glosoli: more updates landed
<zzecool> with some dependecies
<zzecool> kernel + more
<glosoli> already did ;D
<zzecool> :o
<zzecool> glosoli: ?
<zzecool> apple apple apple apples apple apple
<zzecool> :o
<zzecool> Fanboy ?
<zzecool> ;p
<Hiob10hiob> Linux Linux Linux
<zzecool> haha
<zzecool> i said apple not OSx
<zzecool> ;p
<zzecool> OSx is bsd after all :O
<glosoli> zzecool: what about apple ?
<zzecool> nothing just trying to provocate you a bit  :O
<glosoli> impossible :) I have nothing against Apple, or even Microsoft :)
<zzecool> =)
<zzecool> Thats the spirit
<zzecool> glosoli: im gonna restart for the new kernel :o
<zzecool> brb
<glosoli> zzecool: haha ;D
<glosoli> zzecool: you're thinking of learning programming ?
<zzecool> glosoli:  no time for such a thing
<zzecool> :)
<glosoli> zzecool: hehe,stop gaming ;D
<cheako> Unity blows in kvm/qemu.
<cheako> It's jerky and the background get's corrupted with old data from previous and moved windows.
<urfr332gO> cheako, try the unity 2d, i
<penguin42> cheako: Is this Precise running in a precise guest?
<cheako> penguin42: Yes.
<penguin42> cheako: Hmm, I've not tried it for a few weeks - I did have it working with SPICE rather than vnc (doesn't work via the virtmgr yet)
<cheako> Running a USB image in kvm with the only option being to have 768M of ram.
<urfr332gO> cheako, I have never found ubuntu to run anything like a HD install in a virtual.
<cheako> penguin42: Running with no options so X windows is providing the frame buffer, is that using SDL?
<cheako> urfr332gO: I think the correct slang is a bare metal install.
<urfr332gO> cheako, lol slang is actually detrimental in computer ares makes it rather confusing.
<cheako> penguin42: I hadn't planned on testing that, but I'll think about it.
<urfr332gO> araes
<cheako> urfr332gO: A centralized glossary/dictionary would be wonderful.  I'm just saying that from what I know HD install is more slangrific then bare metal install.
<urfr332gO> cheako, honestly I don't know what a bare metal install is, has to many confounds.
<urfr332gO> to vague, with computers there are names of things and activities that are specific.
<cheako> urfr332gO: Then in your opinion what's it called when a system is running without the aid of any type of visualization?
<mongy> headless?
<urfr332gO> cheako, I would name what it is not being used specifically, many Os's have different applications, and if you want some one to answer exactly they have to be able to have these identified or know already.
<cheako> I feel that bare metal restores are to be confused with bare metal install, the former being something that a VM could perform.
<urfr332gO> headless is no X
<urfr332gO> cheako, if you want to play 20 questions your vague at the description, some people will not bother with 20 questions it gets tiresome.
<urfr332gO> not saying you are but pointing out the flaws in the schema. :)
<cheako> urfr332gO: To be headless IMHO is for a system to lack any type of FB hardware, however could also mean that a monitor is not connected.  Weather a serial console counts as a head it up in the air as well.
<urfr332gO> a server with no desktop is the default of headless.
<urfr332gO> if your running without a cli it should be mentioned
<cheako> Using code, such as numbers and letters, reduces needless explanation and allows for succinct communication or orders. -- Deadmans Wonderland.
<urfr332gO> cheako, if the other understands your code rather then it being a standard language, for example on the IRC your asked to not abreviate, I have no idea what FB hardware is.
<cheako> urfr332gO: Ohh, you'r talking from an Ubuntu perspective...  I guess that's appropriate.  However it's worth noting that the term headless has much broader applications in the rest of the world.
<urfr332gO> cheako, lol I have 5 OS's on my computer one of two of which happen to be ubuntu 11.10 and 12.04, that is aprojection my friend. :)
<johnjohn101> i need help with submission of a bug reprot
<urfr332gO> two of which exscuse me. :)
<cheako> frame buffer.  An area of memory by witch and image is displayed based on it's contents, also known as video memory.
<urfr332gO> ah thanks. :)
<urfr332gO> all hardware has buffers of some sort if your running a OS.
<ironhalik> wow guys
<cheako> urfr332gO: correct and a virtual frame buffer X server can play make believe providing a head for headless devices, noting that it's only visible when using something like VNC as a display.
<ironhalik> thats a lot of pointless discussion '?
<ironhalik> ;>
<johnjohn101> so i searched launchpad for bugs but don't see a way to enter a new one
<urfr332gO> ironhalik, in some sense yes as the realization of exacting info seems to be lost here. :)
<cheako> johnjohn101: The aport or apport command on an Ubuntu system can do this.
<ironhalik> johnjohn101: apport or 'ubuntu-bug'
<ironhalik> you need to type in ubuntu-bug packagename, I belive
<cheako> ironhalik: Thank you.
<johnjohn101> apport  /  aport command not found
<ironhalik> ubuntu-bug
<johnjohn101> how do i know what package?
<ironhalik> thats the tricky part :)
<cheako> johnjohn101: You can also use a file name.
<johnjohn101> i am running 12.04 in vmware 4.0.1 with the latest tools.  I lock host computer, unlock and cannot get back to virtual machine
<johnjohn101> works with every other linux i have installed and xp
<cheako> ...though it should be a file that would be provided by a package and not the document you are working on.
<johnjohn101> it's not really a package i'm having problems with
<cheako> johnjohn101: Are you saying that an Ubuntu install can crash a VMWare box?  Or is the lock specific to the Ubuntu box?  Is this lock the X lock where you are presented with a password for the user?
<guntbert> johnjohn101: alphas are not supported on virtualization products...
<johnjohn101> ok
<johnjohn101> what happens is that vm is running
<johnjohn101> minimized..   I go to the can, lock computers.  I come back.  my windows box is fine except for no gui on vm machine
<johnjohn101> that is after i unlock it
<johnjohn101> i have to power off the machine and restart
<johnjohn101> power off vm machine
<cheako> johnjohn101: I think I understand.  On a Windows client connected to VMWare the Ubuntu Box has it's screen saver locked and you are able to unlock it and then the virtual display is black.  Have you tried changing VTs or using sysctl?
<johnjohn101> what is vt or sysctl?
<cheako> alt-sysreq-k will kill any running X server and the sysreq commands u s b will Unmount Sync and reBoot your box without loss of data, though it's still vary much a hard down.
<cheako> johnjohn101: Try ctrl-alt-f2
<johnjohn101> ok
<cheako> Though how to send that to a running VMware box is beyond me.
<johnjohn101> i'm chatting from this session, i'll chat from another irc cleint
<johnjohn101> ok, on another chat session.
<johnjohn101> ill try
<cheako> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_console
<cheako> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SysReq
<johnjohn101> cheako: I just tried alt sysrq k and it booted x but came back all screwy
<johnjohn101> didn't work
<johnjohn101> suse came back
<johnjohn101> i had to reboot the vmware session.
<cheako> johnjohn101: Do you know what video driver you are using?  Did you install VMWare tools in Ubuntu?
<johnjohn101> i'd be happy to enter a  bug but if  you don't think it will make a difference, I can wait until beta comes out next week
<johnjohn101> yes, I just reinstalled and recompiled
<johnjohn101> rebooted and tried
<johnjohn101> same result
<cheako> johnjohn101: Seams like it could be a VMWare bug, imagine that Ubuntu+1 is working in hundreds of other locations.  Though I'd imagine that either side could make a code change to correct this behavior.
<cheako> johnjohn101: Try using VESA video driver, remove the vmware tools video driver.
<johnjohn101> how do i do that?
<cheako> johnjohn101: No idea, I'm a kvm user.
<johnjohn101> it's ok. it's still alpha just annoying. I have similar environments in 11.10 and suse 12.1.
<johnjohn101> there was some other bug where it didn't detect that 3d aceleration wasn't checked and tried to load the 3d drivers
<johnjohn101> 3d acceleration is now working correctly
<johnjohn101> let me see if it does the same in 2d
<xiambax> after updating to 12.04 i told my system to reboot. its not rebooting after 10 minutes or so. am i safe to force it?
<johnjohn101> cheako: ok, no problems with the unity 2d at all
<johnjohn101> that same error doesn't exist
<guntbert> xiambax: <ctrl><alt>F1 should bring you to a console session
<xiambax> then what
<xiambax> force reboot?
<guntbert> xiambax: there you log in and type    sudo reboot
<xiambax> it wouldn't take input
<xiambax> i chanced it
<xiambax> holy shit
<DropsOfSerenity> is there any way to change the gradation of the volume slider when I press the volume up button, I have sensitive speakers and would like to raise it  around 2% instead of 5% i'm running ubuntu 12.04
<xiambax> iv never seen my computer boot so fast in my life
<xiambax>  seconds
<xiambax>  seconds
<ironhalik> is there any improvement in boot time?
<ironhalik> im on ssd and it may only work on hdd
<ironhalik> they promised like, 3 seconds
<valdur55> DropsOfSerenity, look this file:  ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml
<DropsOfSerenity> valdur55, that's an openbox file.
<guntbert> DropsOfSerenity: lubuntu uses opnbox
<valdur55> DropsOfSerenity, leafpad ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml
<valdur55> oh wait.. i will give you  sed command
<DropsOfSerenity> valdur55, that file doesn't exist on ubuntu 12.04 i'm not using lubuntu.
<valdur55> Damn it! I missed....
<valdur55> i tought that you are using lxde :)
<valdur55> DropsOfSerenity, on gnome system is dconf item...
<DropsOfSerenity> valdur55, thanks i'll check out dconf :)
<JamesMR> Is there currently a way to update software sources using a GUI in precise?
<zzecool> yes
<zzecool> open dash type sources
<zzecool> or you can access thes same through synaptic
<ironhalik> actually, the software sources entry is not there anymore
<zzecool> it is for me
<JamesMR> it isn't
<JamesMR> not here, on a fresh install
<JamesMR> running today's daily iso
<zzecool> do you have synaptic installed?
<ironhalik> you can go to software center -> edit -> software sources
<JamesMR> I've got to the software sources through the software centre
<JamesMR> but I can't find a way of reloading them
<JamesMR> or any equivelant of apt-get update
<zzecool> JamesMR: after of any change it is gonna reload
<zzecool> auto
<zzecool> install synaptic
<urfr332gO> JamesMR, untick the cd and run a udate in the terminal.
<urfr332gO> update
<ironhalik> huh, the software center is really nice, except that I used it like less then five times since they implemented it :>
<JamesMR> zzecool: I don't want to install synaptic, I'm making a video for a non technical friend
<JamesMR> urfr332gO: I'm avoiding terminal for the same reason as above
<urfr332gO> JamesMR, if you tick any repos you have to run a update to load them
<JamesMR> I know that much, I'm trying to find out how to trigger said update from the GUI
<urfr332gO> not upgrade but update
<JamesMR> ok, my bad
<zzecool> adding sources is technical procedure a non tech friend should stay on official
<zzecool> or else he must you tech ways - solutions
<JamesMR> for the software they're needing to install the only other ways are uglier
<zzecool> you = use
<JamesMR> Is there a way to do what I'm asking?
<zzecool> we all rdy told you every possible one
<zzecool> if you are an IT or something there is one more
<JamesMR> so the answer is no?
<JamesMR> the other option being?
<zzecool> to make a deb package that will auto add the repositories
<zzecool> So you can have one deb to install as many 3rd party repos you want
<JamesMR> so the deb can just add the sources, then the user can use the software centre?
<zzecool> yes
<zzecool> after an update
<zzecool> using the uptade manager
<zzecool> update8
<JamesMR> ok
<JamesMR> wait
<JamesMR> update manager will update the software source lists?
<zzecool> yes
<zzecool> and probably will give you access to the software repos
<zzecool> if you press setings
<zzecool> settings*
<JamesMR> okay, that answers my question
<JamesMR> thanks
<zzecool> np
<zzecool> what are you using for the screen recording
<zzecool> ?
<zzecool> JamesMR: ?
<JamesMR> zzecool: I'm using kazam
<zzecool> ahh nice that was going to be my advice
<zzecool> but you are there allrdy
<zzecool> a trick for smooth video
<JamesMR> you involved in its development at all?
<zzecool> is to use 10 or 15 fps
<zzecool> more willl produce low performance and low fps
<zzecool> choosing 60 fps gives you worst result than choosing 10
<zzecool> ;p
<zzecool> a trick
<zzecool> JamesMR: no
<zzecool> JamesMR: im just a poweruser
<zzecool> :)
<JamesMR> aah
<JamesMR> :D
<JamesMR> wow, thanks for the tip
<zzecool> np
<JamesMR> do you happen to know if there are any bugs that cut audio off after 30 seconds ish?
<zzecool> no never had a problem like that
<zzecool> lower you fps may solve this one too
<zzecool> you may overload the memory and cpu ;p
<JamesMR> aah
<JamesMR> that sounds very plausible, especially as I'm recording a VM too
<zzecool> the best screencast app
<zzecool> i ever used in linux
<zzecool> is the build in gnome shell one
<zzecool> i think its unbeatable in performance
<zzecool> :)
<JamesMR> aah
<JamesMR> It's almost as good as camtasia is for windows
<JamesMR> which I like
<zzecool> but you dont have it in unity :
<zzecool> :)
<JamesMR> I'm running it from source
<popey> JamesMR: bugs welcome if you find them ☺
<JamesMR> popey: I need my hand held when reporting bugs, for some reason they terrify me
<popey> heh
<popey> jono just made a screencast about how to file a bug funnily enough ☺
<JamesMR> ooh
<JamesMR> got a link?
<ironhalik> is there a way to make the unrar progress bar work in gnome?
<JamesMR> popey: was it kazam you used (I think it was you..) to make that short video walking around in minecraft?
<popey> yes
<JamesMR> ahaa
<JamesMR> I'd been searching around G+ earlier trying to find that post, couldn't find it
<JamesMR> in the end, by chance; your mirror, dobey, informed me of kazam
#ubuntu+1 2012-02-25
<DropsOfSerenity> is there any way to change the gradation of the volume slider when I press the volume up button, I have sensitive speakers and would like to raise it  around 2% instead of 5% i'm running ubuntu 12.04
<DropsOfSerenity> is there any way to change the gradation of the volume slider when I press the volume up button, I have sensitive speakers and would like to raise it  around 2% instead of 5% i'm running ubuntu 12.04
<DropsOfSerenity> i've been looking in dconf-editor for an option like volume-step or something
<JamesMR> popey: do you happen to know if kazam usually hangs for ages after recording a two hour screencast?
<cheako> has anyone used luks on a USB drives casper-rw file?
<kabiigon> hi
<kabiigon> does anyoneknow about usb3
<kabiigon> my card is being reconized by lspci
<cheako> kabiigon: I've got that, but I don't have any devices beyond usb2.0.
<cheako> One note is that installing the drivers on windows XP will cause kvm/qemu to loose access to USB devices(if you follow).
<log> !info mesa
<ubottu> Package mesa does not exist in precise
<log> !info mesa oneiric
<ubottu> Package mesa does not exist in oneiric
<cheako> !info mesa-common-dev
<ubottu> mesa-common-dev (source: mesa): Developer documentation for Mesa. In component main, is optional. Version 8.0.1-0ubuntu2 (precise), package size 309 kB, installed size 1522 kB
<cheako> I've mastered folding USB persistent storage into squashfs.  http://jan.varho.org/?p=254&cpage=1#comment-1123
<xiambax> GTK seems to be buggy in development
<xiambax> Could it be because of old themes?
<cheako> xiambax: I have problems with huludesktop after attempting(failing) to configure transparency in GTK.  I don't understand engines at all.
<xiambax> I do a little. But all the engines apparently pulled over correctly. Still look like ass. I just went default gtk
<cheako> Yeah, I just want fiery/blurry/cube-spinning/wobbling effects back.  Though this gnome-shell interface is niffy.
<xiambax> I prefer gnome over unity. but i used Fluxbox back in the day.
<xiambax> But I have a mac desktop
<xiambax> So mac and gnome seem very similar to me
<cheako> I had a G5-PPC and I ended up putting Debian on it because I couldn't stand the UI(back then I was a sawfish/gnome-session/panel user) used) and it's X implementation leaved much to be desired.
<cheako> ...that and after going hard down the filesystem's b-tree would be corrupt, when that happens it's all over.
<OldManMagnus> hi. anyone got any idea how to change the nautilus right click menu to get the "open with" option back?
<OldManMagnus> i'm writing some code and want to run it from nautilus.
<OldManMagnus> it gives you a list of programs you can use, but doesn't seem to let you add your own.
<spacebug-> OldManMagnus: I'm using an extention for that in nautilus which lets you add your own program/scritps to run on files/folders
<OldManMagnus> spacebug-: ah, that sounds useful. got a link?
<OldManMagnus> spacebug-: ?
<spacebug-> sorry took a shower hehe. Hum
<spacebug-> not sure which of my packages it is.. w8
<pangolin> OldManMagnus: I think nautilus-actions is what you want
<spacebug-> http://pastebin.com/y4jr1T9D
<spacebug-> yeah me too
<OldManMagnus> cool. thanks guys.
<spacebug-> then scripts should be in $HOME/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts
<DaniG2k> guys how can I remove unity in 12.04 and install xfce?
<DaniG2k> guys how can I remove unity in 12.04 and install xfce?
<robin0800> ! notunity | DaniG2k
<ubottu> DaniG2k: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<brobostigon> !xubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> k/ed/x/l/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<DaniG2k> so i have to install gnome first and xfce second?
<brobostigon> DaniG2k: you should just be able to install xubuntu-desktop package, and just switch on login.
<DaniG2k> ok
<DaniG2k> how do I get rid of Unity after?
<brobostigon> DaniG2k: or just use xubuntu 12.04
<zzecool> DaniG2k: read this http://askubuntu.com/questions/6302/how-can-you-remove-unity
<zzecool> probably the same or almost the same will work for precise
<zzecool> instead of use the terminal do what the tutorial says using synaptic
<zzecool> so you can have a visual about what is happening
<zzecool> glosoli: nooboli
<zzecool> :D
<glosoli> what ?
<DaniG2k> im afraid it will mess up my system for some reason :S
<glosoli> DaniG2k: Why would you remove unity
<glosoli>  ?
<DaniG2k> because i can't stand it
<glosoli> DaniG2k: So just switch to Gnome Classic :)
<glosoli> No need to remove it
<glosoli> it doesn't use 10tb in your hdd
<DaniG2k> my partition is really low on space
<brobostigon> as i said, why not just use xubuntu 12.04, then no need to mess around, it has xfce, and no need to worry about unity.
<DaniG2k> i have 200MB left :'(
<glosoli> DaniG2k: how much you gave for Linux ?
<DaniG2k> 20GB
<DaniG2k> but Ubuntu becomes bigger and bigger
<DaniG2k> so now I'm really low on space
<DaniG2k> thinking of just switching distro
<brobostigon> DaniG2k: it is worth seeing how big /var/log is, as that is where all the log files are, and it can become quite a size.
<DaniG2k> brobostigon: its 34 MB
<brobostigon> DaniG2k: you should have disk space analyser installed, use that to see wheree space is being used, and can be cleaned out.
<yofel> DaniG2k: if you're on precise your apt file cache is likely using a lot of space, run apt-get clean
<chmac> How do I get the laptop to lock the screen when I close the lid?
<bazhang> chmac, check the screensaver settings?
<chmac> bazhang: I don't have screensaver settings in system settings I don't think.
<chmac> bazhang: My options in power settings are "when lid is closed" do nothing, suspend or hibernate. I want lock.
<arand> chmac: Looking in dconf,doesn't look like that is available in gnome, unfortunately...
<chmac> arand: Sadly my research is turning up the same, although I did find a bash script that apparently has the desired effect, will experiment later. :-)
<chmac> arand, bazhang: Thanks for looking into it.
<zzecool> chmac: system settings --------> brightness and lock
<chmac> zzecool: So I have lock "On" after 5 minutes, but if I close the lid and reopen within 5 minutes, screen is unlocked.
<arand> dconf makes me wonder what some people are smoking...
<zzecool> chmac: Lock screen after screen : Turns off
<zzecool> its simple
<zzecool> why so much confusion ?
<chmac> zzecool: Just tried it, but it doesn't have the desired effect.
<chmac> zzecool: I think it refers to the setting above, turn the screen off when inactive for X minutes.
<zzecool> What is the desired and what it does?
<chmac> zzecool: I want the screen to lock when I close the laptop lid. It does not currently.
<mortal> has anyone else had virtual desktop keybindings disappear with the latest update?
<chmac> mortal: You mean ctrl-alt-left/right/etc? If so, yes.
<zzecool> chmac: i think the suspend is broken
<chmac> zzecool: I don't want my machine to suspend when I close the lid.
<chmac> How do I find out (command line) whether a package was installed manually or as a dependency?
<zzecool> then there is no feature that can make what you asking
<zzecool> you can file a bug
<zzecool> as a wish
<zzecool> and explain what you want as a behaviour
<chmac> zzecool: Ok, thanks for your input.
<arand> mortal: They werer moved, no?
<arand> mortal: super+shift+arrows
<zzecool> chmac: go and fill the bug report because noon will do it for you
<zzecool> nooone*
<mortal> thank you
<mortal> I have also lost the network-manager icon
 * arand wonders if the keybind change will be the "omg-wtf-revert!!!-ubuntu-is-stupid" of this release ;)
<chmac> arand: What's the new keybind?
<arand> chmac: ^ I just said it :)
<chmac> arand: Oh yes, so you did! :-)
<chmac> Oh, that's a much better default.
<chmac> Anyone else have openid issues logging into launchpad? Regularly fails for me and I can never remember exactly how I got it to work previously.
<chmac> zzecool: The bug exists already https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/871047
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 871047 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu) "Can no longer set screen to lock when lid closed" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<zzecool> ok i will confirm it
<zzecool> :)
<zzecool> as affects me
<chmac> Sweet
<arand> zzecool: Likely something that could use forwarding upstream to gnome
<zzecool> it is confirmed hope that it is going to get any attention
<penguin42> chromium seems to be getting a bit touchy for me in PP; a few attempts to start, a few hangs - anyone else seeing this?
<jokerdino> i think it is just you ma'am penguin42
<penguin42> damn; going to be hard to debug and impossible to report given it's non-repeatable
<jokerdino> what exactly is happening?
<penguin42> jokerdino: I've had a few times clicked the button on the panel and it doesn't come up; click again a minute later and it starts
<penguin42> jokerdino: But today I've also had a few crashes on simple stuff like G+ and google reader, page opening empty and other pages not responding to clicks
<jokerdino> oh dear, it is awesome as ever before here.
<jokerdino> BRB
<brobostigon> penguin42: start it from terminal, and watch the error output in terminal.
<penguin42> brobostigon: Indeed, and of course having done that it worked
<brobostigon> penguin42: hmmm, interesting.
<penguin42> bit of a heisenbug
<spacebug-> I remapped show first menuitem from F10 to F12 in ccsm and I have also unchecked "enable menu shortcut key" in terminal but when I press F10 now it brings up the same menu I get when pressing right mouse key. How can I disable/change that? I'm using F10 to get the quit dialog in mc
<jrgifford> anyone know what package supplies the dictionaries? I found a bug - it doesn't know what "Pangolin" is...
<ironhalik> the irony...
<jrgifford> i know right?
<brobostigon> !aspell
<brobostigon> !info aspell
<ubottu> aspell (source: aspell): GNU Aspell spell-checker. In component main, is optional. Version 0.60.7~20110707-1 (precise), package size 87 kB, installed size 360 kB
<cjohnston> I just opened chromium and got a system crash.. It says "Sorry, Ubuntu 12.04 has expereinced an internal error. It gives me a check box for send an error report, a button for show details and a continue button.. One problem, my mouse stops working after this crash.. The Caps lock and scroll lock buttons on my keyboard are now flashing.. any ideas?
<penguin42> cjohnston: If capslock/scroll lock are flashing it's probably a kernel panic - you need to hit reset
<cjohnston> penguin42: I did that the first time, and it did it again.. is there anything i can do to get rid of this?
<cjohnston> other than wait for an update?
<penguin42> cjohnston: it's most likely a graphics driver issue (although chromium is getting touchy for me as well and I'm not seeing a kernel panic)
<penguin42> cjohnston: It's interesting it manages to display the crash box before it dies - there is a small chance there are actually some logs in /var/log/syslog after reboot
<zzecool> glosoli: you here?
<cjohnston> penguin42: is there something i can search for it in to try and find?
<penguin42> well it would be a back trace I'd be looking for - just before the last boot
<cjohnston> penguin42: I just found BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request at ffffffff81176800
<penguin42> cjohnston: Ah, can you pastebin it?
<cjohnston> penguin42: its on the current boot, not the last one...
<cjohnston> but still an issue
<cjohnston> http://paste.ubuntu.com/856818/
<glosoli> zzecool: yea
<penguin42> cjohnston: Hmm that shouldn't happen
<zzecool> glosoli: i had constant crashes on google chrome unstable
<glosoli> zzecool: I'm not, just for nautilus....
<zzecool> but i did delete .config/google-chrome and did a reinstall
<cjohnston> penguin42: I also found http://paste.ubuntu.com/856826/
<zzecool> im ok now
<glosoli> zzecool: my nautilus constantly crash
<zzecool> rly?
<zzecool> np here
<zzecool> works great
<zzecool> i had some dash lock ups
<zzecool> looked like working but you cant run any app
<zzecool> only navigate
<zzecool> log out log in is a fix
<penguin42> cjohnston: Don't worry - probably separate bug
<glosoli> friggin smuxi....
<glosoli> disconnected me once again
<cjohnston> penguin42: so do i need to report two seperate bugs?
<penguin42> cjohnston: Yep, looks like it
<cjohnston> what should I file them against? just ubuntu?
<penguin42> cjohnston: use ubuntu-bug linux    for both of them
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> penguin42: that went over very poorly for me.. I'm now at the login screen
<penguin42> cjohnston: It sounds like lots of random stuff is failing for you - I'd run a ramtest
<cjohnston> how do i do that
<Hiob10hiob> moin, i have a problem.....
<Hiob10hiob> when i leave my Laptop for a while, it cant wake up again
<Hiob10hiob> the screen just stay black
<Hiob10hiob> CTRL + ALT + F1 has no reaction
<Hiob10hiob> only with CTRL + ALT + PRINT + U +X (Kernel Shutdown) i can shutdown
<Hiob10hiob> any suggestions?
<ironhalik> any ideas how I could run unity2d from livecd? when I try to change users, lightdm gets stuck in a restart loop
<ironhalik> I think there was some way to simulate lightdm from within another session
<Ampelbein> ironhalik: xnest or xephyr?
<ironhalik> I think it will be easier to just install it :)
<ironhalik> hmm, where is a samba share mounted?
<ironhalik> if I accessed it via nautilus
<crizzy> ironhalik: under /media likely
<ironhalik> actually, its not there
<ironhalik> neither in /mnt
<Ampelbein> ironhalik: doesn't it show in mtab?
<ironhalik> nope
<ironhalik> nvm, I mounted it manually
<scientes> with the test rebuild me everyone who has precise will have to downlaod everything over again?
<Ampelbein> scientes: Nope, the rebuild is done in a seperate archive.
<Ampelbein> scientes: You have to only download packages that failed in the rebuild and got a new upload to fix the failure.
<scientes> will there be a rebuild in the main archive down the road?
<Ampelbein> scientes: No, this is never done.
<scientes> ok thx
<scientes> so all i loose is stability bug-wise :)
<scientes> ''This is still a BETA release.''
<scientes> already says BETA
<penguin42> cjohnston: Reboot, hold left shift down as it comes past the bios, you should get a grub menu and on that menu is a memtest, leave it at the memtest for a few hours and see if it gives any errors
<scientes> cjohnston, at least the recent memtests will tell you on the screen after a full pass has completed without errors
<scientes> are delta-debs going to come any time soon?
<scientes> i.e. presto
<arand> scientes: A debdelta server for the ubuntu repo? THere isn't one yet?
<scientes> all the test-rebuild is so that people don't run into problems when they download the source and build their own
<scientes> arand, ubuntu brainstorm said it was in development
<scientes> presto for ubuntu
<mrdeb> hi
<mrdeb> who uses the 1204
<penguin42> most here
<outbox> when I dig host the query time is always 0 even when I restart dnsmasq,  how can i make sure that dnsmasq is working fine?
<urfr332gO> outbox, you running a actual release or 12.04?
<ironhalik> penguin42: maybe you will know - whe the hell Ubuntu didnt go with Precise Penguin with 12.04?!
<outbox> urfr332gO, yes
<urfr332gO> outbox, yes meaning 12.04?
<penguin42> ironhalik: I don't know! Precise Penguin Provides Perfect Peudonym
<penguin42> ironhalik: Personally I blame big Mark
<outbox> urfr332gO, it is
<urfr332gO> outbox, cool, you in the right place. :)
<ironhalik> if he keeps it up, we gonna have to do something about big mark ;>
<ironhalik> anyone actually had dnsmasq installed by default?
<ironhalik> oh nvm, I probably had it, it just wasnt caching
<penguin42> ironhalik: It seems dnsmasq is now a default in PP
<zzecool> yes it is
<zzecool> its was a description in one bluprint asswel
<zzecool> as well*
<zzecool> ;p
<outbox> so how can i uninstall dnsmasq as network-manager depends on it
<scientes> installing dnsmasq by default now?
<scientes> that sounds like a good move
<scientes> its a great piece of software
<zzecool> scientes: do you know any way to make dnsmsq to forward the resolvs to another dns ?
<zzecool> i was trying to find a way to have dnsmsq + dnscrypt work together in different ips
<zzecool> but i cant find any way to forward the dns resolves
<scientes> zzecool, dnsmasq just uses resolv.conf
<scientes> unless you give it another resolv.conf
<zzecool> hmm
<scientes> you can also set dns server on a domain basis
<scientes> like to force ipv6 resolving for google
<scientes> or maybe they make that the default now, not sure
<scientes> just man dnsmasq, its well documented
<zzecool> i think that whatever i put in resolv.conf resets back to 127.0.0.1 where dnsmaq is listening
<scientes> ahhh gotcha
<scientes> thats a dhcp problem
<scientes> but its probably not 127.0.0.1 but your external ip address
<outbox> zzecool, you can use package resolveconf to keep your resolve.conf settings permanenly
<penguin42> zzecool: Yeh, there is now a config file that dnsmasq reads instead - and it's all driven by network manager
<scientes> ^^^
<zzecool> i know all this
<scientes> dnsmasq in ubuntu i guess uses an alternate resolv.conf
<zzecool> every single one dns server - cache have an option to only cache and forward the resolves to another server
<zzecool> i cant find this feature to dnsmasq
<scientes> zzecool, and that is exactly what dnsmasq does by default
<scientes> so you don't even have to configure it
<zzecool> scientes: let me explain
<zzecool> i have 2 dns servers running on my pc
<scientes> zzecool, just set the alternate resolv.confr by hand
<scientes> and then put the ips you want to forward to inthere
<zzecool> confr ?
<scientes> you can tell dnsmasq which resolv.conf to use in dnsmasq.conf
<zzecool> but network manager use his config
<zzecool> every time dnsmasq starts
<zzecool> let me show you
<zzecool> type  :  ps aux | grep dnsmasq
<zzecool> you will see the config
<scientes> well im using oneric
<scientes> hope the upgrade to precise doesn't f it up for me
<scientes> cause i use dnsmasq for alot of stuff
<scientes> like tftp
<zzecool> wait i will show you
<zzecool> scientes: http://pastebin.com/eYbxVpVh
<zzecool> this is by default
<zzecool> so its allrdy a mess
<scientes> oh geeze
<scientes> that ubuntu for you (did i say that!)
<scientes> if they are going to do something ugly like that they should listen on a non-default port
<zzecool> it gonna be for you too ;p
<scientes> or just on lo
<scientes> so it doesn
<zzecool> its on lo
<scientes> 't conflict with running your own dns server
<zzecool> but on the default port
<scientes> on the real port
<scientes> no, its not on lo
<zzecool> my second dns is running on 127.0.0.2 so i dont have a conflict
<scientes> its on 127.0.0.1
<scientes> there is a difference
<zzecool> but i cant redirect form dnsmasq to the second
<scientes> thats a fucking mess
<zzecool> i told ya
<scientes> shit, and the precise upgrade already started
<zzecool> lol
<scientes> that will fuck my shit up
<penguin42> scientes: While it may indeed be, they prefer less language in this channel
<zzecool> i was testing DNSCrypt form opendns
<zzecool> its very cool
<scientes> oh sorry penguin42
<zzecool> but doesnt give a shit about local dns names
<zzecool> so you need a second dns
<zzecool> ;/
<ironhalik> hmm, I guess I can enable dnsmasq caching function?
<zzecool> ironhalik: i dont know
<mrdeb> huh
<zzecool> it is suppose that the implement dnsmasq for cache but the config  is strange
<zzecool> i dont get it
<zzecool> that they *
<zzecool> nevermind gonna watch some series  ;p c ya
<ironhalik>       hf :>
<zzecool> ty
<zzecool> if you have any news about dnsmasq  give me a notice when you see me again :)
<penguin42> hmm - is it possible to run a dns server on a port other than 53 and resolv.conf pick it up? And would it make sense for nm to do that to cause less chaos?
<penguin42> hmm doesn't look like resolv.conf supports a port
<scientes> is this a ubuntu change or an upstream change?
<scientes> dnsmasq supports a config directory, ie /etc/dnsmasq.d/
<scientes> then network manager could split out the DHCP, TFTP, stuff
<ironhalik> hmm, Ive got no dnsmasq confs in etc
<scientes> and ship a differn't default dns config for dnsmasq that only listens locally
<scientes> ironhalik, /etc/dnsmasq.conf
<scientes> the directory is not shipped currently
<ironhalik> nope, no conf
<scientes> but dovecot for example changed from one big, to a directory style
<ironhalik> and no service, either
<scientes> oh, well i havn't confirmed that
<penguin42> scientes: Looks like it's Ubuntu - based off: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-p-dns-resolving
<ironhalik> well, should it have an init script?
<ironhalik>  hmm, on the other hand, maybe those changes make my openvpn work on 12.04 and not work in arch
<Ian_Corne> nice one jo-erlend
<jo-erlend> Ian_Corne?
<Ian_Corne> https://lists.launchpad.net/unity-design/msg08073.html
<Ian_Corne> did he reply?
<jo-erlend> oh, that discussion went way too far.
<Ian_Corne> I'm pretty sure he doesn't have much supporters of his views
<jo-erlend> I don't think anybody bothered to see what the application is really about. It's a nearly defunct photo album/video catalog. Has absolutely nothing to do with pornography.
<Ian_Corne> yeah
<jo-erlend> if people are so sensitive that a mere word is enough to cause mental damage, then ... what can we do? There's got to be a limit.
<Ian_Corne> indeed
<jo-erlend> heh, you could, for instance say that fsck should be banned, because it could easily be mistyped into spelling an extremely horrible word. :)
<jo-erlend> but I too went way too far in the discussion, and I'm trying to put it behind me. I don't usually react so strongly, and I shouldn't have.
<ironhalik> hmm, Ubuntu tries to hit buisness market now, and such large and open repos could offset some corporate minds
<ironhalik> ofcourse, you can install apps like that in Windows
<ironhalik> but for some, of its in the software center, its built right into the operating system! portn operating system!
<ironhalik> still, its much lesser evil/inconvinience then censoring everything
<ironhalik> so nvm
<jo-erlend> ironhalik, "apps like that"? You mean photo albums?
<ironhalik> yeah, thats silly :)
<ironhalik> photo albums named 'PronViewer' and using a blond, 80s style, pixelated chick as its icon
<jo-erlend> What about "Xchat"? Does that sound a little suspicious as well?
<ironhalik> less then BitchX :P
<ironhalik> Its not about rational arguments, its about corporate mind
<ironhalik> at least as I see it
<jo-erlend> no, it was about religion. It was claimed that Ubuntu should be considered a completely Christian operating system, and therefore anything not Christian must be removed.
<ironhalik> oh, I didnt think about it in that categories ;>
<jo-erlend> but just like that discussion was inappropriate on the design list, this discussion is really inappropriate here, I think.
<ironhalik> true
<ironhalik> either way, I think the issue of operating system and religion conformity is silly enough it may be ignored :)
<urfr332gO> ironhalik, gee golly wally were you not the one to complain about vapid posts yesterday. :)
<ironhalik> I was? :)
<jo-erlend> ironhalik, if you're reading through that list, however, you may find the posts from Ryan Gauger somewhat amusing...
<ironhalik> I dont recall
<urfr332gO> it was you but no biggie. :)
<ironhalik> jo-erlend: I tried but it times out on me for some reason
<ironhalik> urfr332gO: I really dont remember :) And since I dont visit the forums or lists, I dont know how its possible :)
<urfr332gO> ironhalik, T 1330120503 8 28 ironhalik	thats a lot of pointless discussion '?
<urfr332gO> from scrollback
<ironhalik> oh that wasnt about a post :P
<ironhalik> that was about a discussion here
<urfr332gO> ironhalik, about my discussion with another.
<urfr332gO> ironhalik, do you get the point your now is no different.
<urfr332gO> yours
<ironhalik> it was tangue-in-cheek, since I didnt participate much
<urfr332gO> ironhalik, I don't really care by the way just pointing this out. :)
<urfr332gO> we all talk and say things off topic, most of us realize this and try to keep it shor.
<ironhalik> I guess you're right - discussing the state of gaming and graphic performance in linux, in comparision with windows is almost religious in nature and should be ignored :P
<urfr332gO> short
<ironhalik> oh
<ironhalik> well, since there is no other chatter here
<urfr332gO> go for it I say. :)
<ironhalik> ;>
<ironhalik> hmm, Im even idling in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ironhalik> But people there are talking about frozen pizza :/
<urfr332gO> ironhalik, I never go there it is like a good old boys club with generally user with no critical thinking abilities, but that is just my opinion. :)
<urfr332gO> users
<ironhalik> Well, if you "love frozen pizza", you seriously lack critical thinking abilities :)
<urfr332gO> ironhalik, lol that is about the jist of it, and while eating it in your parents basement, "mommie"
<ironhalik> and I think he ment frozen as in not-yet-thawed
<urfr332gO> lol
<ironhalik> Thats cruel :> I think most Ubuntu users moved out of their parents basement ;>
<ironhalik> I think I know someone that lives with his parents attic actually, and his an avid Windows Sever 2003 user :)
<urfr332gO> ironhalik, may have moved out but the mentality sticks. :) It is a metaphor
<ironhalik> Sure, just kidding around ;>
<ironhalik> But its still true story :)
<Amoz> hi, anyone know if the ctrl+alt+arrowkeys shortcuts in gnome-shell are borked?
<penguin42> Amoz: Someone said they changed to super+alt+arrowkeys (not tried it myself)
<jakubo> hi, what does the dri mesa experimental package do in 12.04?
<Amoz> penguin42, doesn't work here either. I'll check if I can find shortcut settings somewhere.
<jakubo> does it change anyting?
<Daekdroom> jakubo, I think it contains the gallium mesa driver for nvidia cards, but let me check
<jakubo> it activated quite a few things when gallium was not default, but that changed quite some time ago
<jakubo> it used to bork my intel driver for instance...
<Daekdroom> Well, the opensource nouveau driver is quite recent, so it might not be default on mesa yet.
<ironhalik> Amoz: you can change the shortcuts in CCSM
<Daekdroom> ironhalik, he's talking about gnome-shell
<ironhalik> Amoz: right now they're binded to super+shift+arrows
<ironhalik> oh, sorry, missed that :D
<Daekdroom> Nothing to do with how unity shortcuts are set
<ironhalik> Guys, would you say that missing hibernation entry in the cog button is a pm-utils issue of the applets? :>
<snadge> its actually a "feature"
<snadge> hibernate has been disabled by default, unless your system appears in a whitelist.. which is apparently very small
<snadge> you can re-enable it again by editing an obscure file
<penguin42> that's a bit sad - although I can kind of understand why
<ironhalik> oh, wow
<ironhalik> funny part is, pm-hibernate works correctly
<ironhalik> where is the file I can edit? :>
<ironhalik> btw, disabling hibernation by default is not very green of them :P
<ironhalik> ok, found the file http://askubuntu.com/questions/94754/how-to-modify-policykit-to-allow-hibernation-in-upower
<Daekdroom> ironhalik, hibernation is known to not work very well on a lot of systems.
<graingert> is anyone getting an issue where they type a few letters into gnome-shell and it crashes?
#ubuntu+1 2012-02-26
<jbicha> graingert: I don't, but I'm curious what graphics driver you use
<graingert> heheh
<graingert> guess
<graingert> nvidia
<jbicha> graingert: have you tried nouveau?
<graingert> how do I go back to nouvea from nvidia?
<graingert> just disable in jockey?
<jbicha> graingert: yes, that should work & reboot
<graingert> also I can't seem to get java plugins working in ff or chrome
<graingert> do you know what I need installing
<graingert> I have icedtea-plugin icedtea-7-plugin and icedtea-6-plugin
<graingert> anyway just going to grab todays updates and see if it still happens
<snadge> its known not to work very well on some systems.. so the solution is to disable it on all systems.. even ones which work.. and give no simple way to re-enable it again
<snadge> *golf claps* bravo ubuntu.. ;)
<Daekdroom> Iirc, they're going to work on a whitelist that's going to be constantly updated.
<snadge> the problem is.. its not that simple and it depends on the state of the system.. and if additional hardware devices have been plugged in
<snadge> a blacklist is probably a smarter idea
<jbicha> I don't think they can do a whitelist because there are too many variables for hibernate to work, hardware alone isn't sufficient
<snadge> but it sounds like they'd much rather prevent hibernate working on systems in which it works.. than accidentally allow hibernate on systems which might not.. a feature known as "retard" protection ;)
<jbicha> OEMs can enable it by default
<snadge> and how many oems install ubuntu linux
<snadge> all zero of them
<Daekdroom> Dell, System76
<jbicha> there are quite a few OEMs, Canonical has a whole team that works with various OEMs
<snadge> well.. here in australia i've never seen something for sale with ubuntu on it
<glosoli> Daekdroom: you were talking about which Brands have best compatilibity with Ubuntu ?
<snadge> versus the almost 100% of the market that comes with windows
<DaniG2k> guys what's the command to install gnome classic on 12.04?
<jbicha> one of the few money-producing opportunities Canonical is going after
<Daekdroom> glosoli, nope. I'm talking about OEMs that ship Ubuntu-powered machines.
<glosoli> DaniG2k: it's already installed
<DaniG2k> glosoli not for me
<DaniG2k> glosoli I got rid of unity
<Daekdroom> sudo apt-get install gnome-fallback-session
<DaniG2k> k thnx
<jbicha> Daekdroom: just install gnome-session-fallback or gnome-panel (installing gnome-shell will also work)
<Daekdroom> or gnome-session-fallback
<DaniG2k> :)
<glosoli> Daekdroom: In my country most of them give you an option :) Linux or Windows
<Daekdroom> !info gnome-session-fallback
<ubottu> gnome-session-fallback (source: gnome-session): GNOME Session Manager - GNOME fallback session. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.1-0ubuntu5 (precise), package size 3 kB, installed size 157 kB (Only available for any all)
<Daekdroom> glosoli, Dell is the only one to do that around here, atleast among the respected and well known companies.
<jbicha> !info gnome-panel
<ubottu> gnome-panel (source: gnome-panel): launcher and docking facility for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.3.90-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 472 kB, installed size 1372 kB (Only available for any all)
<snadge> ive got an idea.. there could be a toggle to enable hibernate in the power settings.. on whitelisted systems.. its enabeld by default.. otherwise its set to disabled
<jbicha> ^ that's the actual version
<snadge> if you then re-enable it.. it could warn you that hibernate has not been tested on your system, and that you do so at your own risk
<glosoli> Daekdroom: And do you know which brand has the best support for Linux ? Thinking of changing my laptop just for ubuntu... coz I love it. In about 4 months period
<jbicha> snadge: I believe that was Design's idea, it just needs someone to write the patch
<Daekdroom> glosoli, unfortunately, I don't. But I think somewhere on the wiki there's a page that describe how well Ubuntu works with some laptop models.
<snadge> also there could be a mechanism after a successful hibernate (for the first time on an untested system) it could prompt you to submit your hardware details to canonical
<snadge> so that in a future update.. that hardware may or may not be included in the whitelist
<glosoli> Daekdroom: Well I won't find anything, coz If I buy smth most of the times it is new high tech thing :/ The same was with my Asus N61JA at the time I bought it
<snadge> my acer aspire one is not on the whitelist :( .. i thought they were a fairly common netbook
<penguin42> the problem with doing tests is that the hibernation failures are often particular feature related; like doesn't hibernate with wifi in use or the like
<snadge> which is why one successful result shouldn't be used to whitelist something.. and the result should contain whether wifi is enabled etc
<snadge> so if you get a bunch of successful hibernations.. but none of them have wifi enabled.. you could then be suspicious
<snadge> you could also log when the hardware goes into hibernation.. which would tell you roughly how many systems go into hibernate, and fail to come back out of it again.. ie, the ratio
<penguin42> snadge: Yeh I'm just saying that set of rules can be quite tricky to come up with
<penguin42> snadge: It's like it might be only wifi on battery power connected to a WPA-2 network on 5GHz
<snadge> i also wonder if some blacklisted hardware works in windows.. and what form of witchcraft / voodoo trickery they use to work around it
<penguin42> (On a tuesday....nah, would never get a date dependent bug....)
<snadge> true that.. and in those situations, as you know.. its possible to run scripts pre and post hibernate
<snadge> to do things like .. shut down and re-enable wifi
<penguin42> snadge: Nod
<snadge> it makes sense to do that.. rather than disable it entirely
<snadge> it just underlines how much of an enormous problem it is though.. collecting useful information from the field would go a long way towards answering some of those questions
<jo-erlend> has online accounts been removed from system settings again, or is it just me?
<penguin42> snadge: It's just really difficult - because what normalyl happens is you figure it hibernates sometimes and it can be quite difficult to pin down what the circumstance was
<snadge> like my netbook, im pretty sure that one time out of 10.. it stuffs up
<Daekdroom> jo-erlend, not just you. It disappeared from here too
<snadge> but most of the time.. it works fine
<jo-erlend> Daekdroom, thanks. Stuff has disappeared here before for no apparent reason :)
<glosoli> Daekdroom: Do you know anything if Nvidia is getting Optimus for Ubuntu :)  ?
<Daekdroom> glosoli, huh... I don't
<Daekdroom> Well, I've read a few things about Optimus in Linux, but I don't remember them
<graingert> recent logs seem to have broken: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/02/26/%23ubuntu+1.txt
<penguin42> graingert: Give it time - we're not an hour into 26 yet!
<graingert> urgh
<graingert> can anyone remember who I was talking at?
<yofel> the cronjob generates them at 3 minutes past an hour looking at the timestamps
<graingert> a moment ago
<graingert> it was just at the wrong moment
<yofel> graingert: jbicha
<graingert> jbicha: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/941200 it does seem to be some nvidia "issue"
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 941200 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell crashed with SIGSEGV in _nv022tls()" [Undecided,New]
<graingert> although ubuntu-bug recommended gnome-shell
<Will123456> hey guys. double clicking on the app menu (to unmaximise a window) is more sensitive than double clicking on a window to maximise. is this important enough to report as a bug?
<Will123456> i was hoping one of you could try it out and see if i'm not being hypersensitive :P
<urfr332gO> Will123456, I think it is a single click on the app menu
<urfr332gO> to size it
<Daekdroom> Click and drag or double click to restore.
<Daekdroom> Well, to maximize too
<urfr332gO> Daekdroom, I thought they meant the maximize or half size button was the tick here in the app menu. :)
<Will123456> Daekdroom: double clicking behaves differently on windows and the appmenu
<Will123456> two clicks that the app menu registers as a "double click" will not register on windows
<Will123456> that's what i meant by more sensitive
<Will123456> try this: maximise a window, then find the slowest double click you can do on the app menu to unmaximise the window. now try that on the window title bar
<Will123456> it probably won't maximise the window
<Daekdroom> Well, you could try filling a bug report, but I'm not sure how important (if a bug at all) they'd consider it.
<Will123456> yeah, that's why I asked here first :P
<Will123456> am i being too precise? :P
<Daekdroom> I personally cannot find a difference between speed for each of the actions.
<Daekdroom> *minimum speed
<Daekdroom> Ah. Nevermind, just did.
<Will123456> it's subtle, right?
<Daekdroom> yes.
<Will123456> both window title bars and the app menu don't seem to take into account the "double click timeout" setting under mouse and touchpad settings, though maybe you have to restart the session to have that come into effect
<Will123456> the only reason i can think this might constitute a proper bug is if they don't adapt to the double click timeout, which would be nice for accessibility reasons right?
<crizzy> ut
<trijntje> ping mhall119, is there a way to translate unity quicklists of precise?
<valdur55> trijntje, yes. there is.
<valdur55> use Name[lang]=Translated
<trijntje> valdur55: so I should use bzr to get the .desktop files, add the translations and push it to lp? I have no exprience with bzr
<trijntje> the above meaning: is that the correct procedure? Not meaning: explain all of bzr to me
<valdur55> trijntje, http://mhall119.com/2012/02/contributing-to-unity-for-non-developers-quicklists/  and http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/ ...
<valdur55> trijntje, first, test my idea. Maybe it doesn't work. It seems to work, but i can't test
<trijntje> valdur55: I'll try adding the translations to the .desktop files first, thanks!
<arshad> is this the 12.04 channel?
<arshad> If you maximize the screen, why doesn't the unity bar hide anymore?? bug?
<ironhalik> yup
<ironhalik> it appears to be a bug
<ironhalik> that it wont dodge windows
<arshad> i hope so.. i was so mad.. i don't wanna install ccsm
<ironhalik> you dont have to, you can make it autohide from the wallpaper menu
<ironhalik> autohide for now at least
<arshad> okay good *phew.. i have a netbook.. prolly not a big deal for ypu guys
<ironhalik> Well, when it doesnt hide, it obscures whatever is underneath it
<arshad> are there any setting to change the size of the unity bar yet??
<ironhalik> :>
<ironhalik> via ccsm, yeah
<ironhalik> or via Ubuntu Tweak
<arshad> that should be top priority to make defauly :(
<ironhalik> the icon resize? I think it was in the appearance menu for a while
<ironhalik> but not sure :>
<ironhalik> you probably could find it somewhere in the dconf editor too
<arshad> oh yeah one more thing.. everytime i log out to LightDM it keeeps crashing and restarting.. have you ever had that??
<arshad> i meaning restarting the xserver.. not the whole computer
<ironhalik> not on my desktop, but on intel based laptop, yeah
<arshad> i guess you have AMD? lol
<ironhalik> nah, Im on nvidia here
<ironhalik> well, I would suggest you file a bug :)
<arshad> i hopw i have time to
<ironhalik> its pretty much the point of using precise at its current state :)
<ironhalik> you can always use 'ubuntu-bug' command
<arshad> i know.. usually i wouldn't be the fist to file a bug.. there are always repeats of the same filed bug on launchpad
<ironhalik> it takes about 3 minutes to fill
<arshad> yeah ill do it.. tomorrow tho
<ironhalik> yeah, for me the most annoying thing is searching for dupes :)
<arshad> whaat version ubuntu are you using atm?
<ironhalik> 12.04 on desktop
<ironhalik> its surprisingly stable for an alpha
<ironhalik> linux alpha :)
<ironhalik> and I dualboot it on my laptop
<arshad> oh! i thought you'd use something for mainstream.. like 10.04.4.. like im using
<ironhalik> my fallback to sanity is arch linux :)
<arshad> ubuntu is only good when you tinker too much with the inner parts.. lol
<arshad> I remember when PCLinuxOS was the big thing
<arshad> u remember that??
<ironhalik> I remember when redhat was the big thing :P
<arshad> how long have you been using linux for lol???
<ironhalik> for some time, on and off
<ironhalik> compared to what linux was on desktop
<ironhalik> ubuntu is a dream
<arshad> 2006..ish for me.. i started at 13
<arshad> i know! especially display problems back then!
<arshad> LCD and native resolutions :S
<ironhalik> yeah, I spent like two days on opensuse
<ironhalik> to make it properly set resolution in gdm and desktop
<ironhalik> with two displays
<arshad> i couldn't run opensuse.. i had my first kernel panic with it tho!
<ironhalik> precise pangolin is supposed to fix the dual display situation a bit
<arshad> i saw when they were demonstrating it in orlando
<arshad> it worked well for my netbook on the projector in the lecture hall too!
<ironhalik> huh, I never tried it that way
<ironhalik> just smaller screen next to bigger
<ironhalik> and theres always a catch
<arshad> i dunno.. it worked really well.. no lag or anything.. and this was a netbook..
<arshad> it was annoying changing the size of the window in the bigger moniter to refit the smaller one.. but that was it.
<ironhalik> well, for me its not lag, its that the screen is either the height of the bigger one, and you actually can move the mouse outside of the display :)
<ironhalik> or you cant set the native resolution at all
<ironhalik> Im actually a little bit glad my oldish second LCD gave out ;>
<arshad> huh.. weird..
<arshad> it was wayy easier using CRTs for multiple monitors
<ironhalik> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-FXboN0tI_PU/TWF7LNTgHoI/AAAAAAABQUQ/yFWI-2GglaA/s1600/rh5-version.png
<ironhalik> first linux distro ever for me
<ironhalik> ofcouse I installed it, got scared by it and returned to windows 85
<ironhalik> I probably should have my LILO boot FDD somewhere :P
<arshad> holy.. how old are you?? hahaha
<ironhalik> only 25
<ironhalik> I was nerdish as a small kid
<arshad> My first comp was MSDOS.. i was pretty nerdy too!
<arshad> http://static.howtoforge.com/images/beryl_pclinuxos2007/14.jpg
<ironhalik> hmm, I used to rock 'su-27 flanker' for hours on dos
<arshad> my first linux distro for me
<ironhalik> mmm, woddly windows, the main selling point of linux desktop back then :>
<ironhalik> wobbly*
<arshad> i used it as a liveCD and i was impressed with its performance.. my computer couldn't run Vista which just came out at the time
<arshad> great alternative. but ubuntu wasn't as good back then compared to this
<ironhalik> I think I was playing with fedora at that time
<ironhalik> and learned what bleeding edge means for them :P
<arshad> haha yeah
<arshad> what do you think of Gnome3??
<ironhalik> I actually like it
<ironhalik> many people hate it, miss the old gnome menus
<ironhalik> but I hated the menus - you had to know where  every shortcut install by default
<ironhalik> and where is the line between preferences and administration :P
<ironhalik> or you could launch everything from terminal
<arshad> i have gnone 2 right now.. i downd
<arshad> downgraded**
<arshad> i used to run 11.04 before.. i needed something more stable for school
<arshad> r u in college??
<ironhalik> yeah
<ironhalik> for me, the metakey search/launcher is just a killer feature
<ironhalik> tell, me, on 10.04.4, the gnome applets still move around on their own? :>
<arshad> no.. atlwast not yet
<arshad> atleast**
<ironhalik> it annoyed the hell out of me
<arshad> everytime i thikn about the weather applet tho.. haha.. i remember when my city got to -53C
<ironhalik> maybe they fixed it
<arshad> my city was second coldest in the world that night
<arshad> they probably did.. they better atleast
<arshad> i had that problem in ubuntu 11.04 where if  put my computer to sleep but the machine wouldn't go into sleep mode. just the os did
<arshad> i had not way of waking it back up again
<arshad> have you ever had that before??
<ironhalik> Hmm, I dont think so
<arshad> i lost so much homework that week.. i was pretty mad
<ironhalik> I made pushing 'ctrl + s' a habit, just for that ocasion ;>
<arshad> so what r u studying in college??
<ironhalik> computer science :P
<arshad> haha same! what year??
<ironhalik> second
<ironhalik> had couple of years after highschool
<ironhalik> of break ;>
<arshad> anyways i g2g
<arshad> nice talkin to ya!
<arshad> cheers!
<kklimonda> ironhalik: applet moving has never been fixed afair
<bazhang> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.0-1 (precise), package size 1360 kB, installed size 3370 kB (Only available for any all)
<mortal> why have I lost the network icon in unity
<Arnold> Hello. The menu color being light rather than dark in Ambiance - is it a bug or a feature?
<robin0800> Arnold: dark text is in radiance
<Arnold> It seems to be like that, yes. However, it's kind of the same in Ambiance, in which it should be inverted.
<Arnold> In Ambiance, it should be dark menu, and with light text.
<robin0800> Arnold: correct
<Arnold> Radiance: http://ubuntuone.com/2eSehD43cTxnrsltW6Lz1S
<Arnold> Ambiance: http://ubuntuone.com/0tQiUFbO8g8uBaelzOzgpQ
<Tronic> How to disable screen blanking on KUbuntu?
<Tronic> It blanks after about 10 minutes even though I have disabled blanking and screensaver.
<penguin42> hmm don't think it does here
<penguin42> Tronic: Have you disabled it the right one of the On AC Power/On battery/On Low battery tabs ?
 * penguin42 has Dim Display turned off, and Screen Energy saving set to Switch off after 360min
<penguin42> hmm spotted something I didn't realise about KDE 4.8 - the 'activity's are a bit more than just virtual desktops; you can have differnet power behaviour on each one
<ironhalik> Hmm, nice
<ironhalik> KDE 4.8 seems waay better then last I remembered KDE
<ironhalik> which was wieth 3.5/4.0 transition
<penguin42> yeh the 3.5/4.0 transition was painful
<ironhalik> and first iteration of KDE4 were painfull :)
<ironhalik> iterations*
<penguin42> yeh
<yofel> penguin42: iirc per-activity power management was added in 4.8
<penguin42> yofel: I hadn't previously seen the point of acitivities - but I can see for presentations or say watching a video that would be neat
<twistsyadada> hi
<twistsyadada> i need help logging in via lightdm, keeps making a loop and throws me out
<twistsyadada> i need help logging in via lightdm, keeps making a loop and throws me out
<penguin42> twistsyadada: After your password?
<bazhang> twistsyadada, in 12.04 ?
<twistsyadada> hi
<twistsyadada> yae
<twistsyadada> after pasword yes
<twistsyadada> happened after yesterdays updates
<twistsyadada> this is the 12.04 channel i think
<penguin42> nod
<ikonia> twistsyadada: you said this was also happening in 11.10 ?
<twistsyadada> no, i have read on forums about similar problem with login on stable release
<ironhalik> penguin42: for me, activities (or workspaces) are a killer feature of linux
<ironhalik> windows kinda has it too, but not so nicely implemented
<twistsyadada> i deleted some iceauthority filee
<penguin42> ironhalik: Well KDE4.8 has workspaces and new 'activities'
<twistsyadada> should i update the system again and check maybe?
<ironhalik> Is there some nice GUI formatting tool, except gparted and gnome format?
<twistsyadada> i deleted Xauthority file too hoping that would help, bad idea probably
<bucky> ever mv a file to a .bak ?
<twistsyadada> should have
<twistsyadada> too late
<twistsyadada> iam wondering why happen to my system and not to others
<twistsyadada> is there a program which could alter thse settings
<penguin42> ironhalik: There is one called palimpsest - that is the gnome disk utility or one of them
<yofel> ironhalik: for kde there's partitionmanager
<twistsyadada> so nayone have any ideas how to get into system
<ironhalik> thanks, gnome disk utility will work great
<ironhalik> anyone encountered problems when using ubuntus start disk creator?
<ironhalik> eg. data fail mid install?
<twistsyadada> ironhalik: what kind of , i have had many
<twistsyadada> failed to copy?
<twistsyadada> penguin42: you have any suggestion how to fix my problem?
<ironhalik> data corrupted during install
<valdur55> ironhalik, data... what data.. boot data?
<ironhalik> failed to copy
<twistsyadada> ironhalik: try formatting the flash disk and try fresh
<ironhalik> yeah, doing it right now
<penguin42> twistsyadada: Try selecting a different session type before entering the password?
<twistsyadada> penguin42: that is the problem, no other sessions are showing
<twistsyadada> penguin42: before, i saw unity 2d or gnome, now all are missing
<penguin42> oh - that's odd
<twistsyadada> even guest login logs me out
<penguin42> Hmm did anything bad happen during the upgrade?
<twistsyadada> right now i have 2, my username and a guest session
<twistsyadada> well, its always a partial upgrade of course
<twistsyadada> but didnt notice anything odd
<twistsyadada> no held back packages either
<penguin42> odd
<twistsyadada> i heard everyone got a new login screen etc
<twistsyadada> with a new > symbol next to password box
<twistsyadada> i have the > but no sessions
<penguin42> can't suggest much - maybe debug in /var/log/lightdm logs
<valdur55> and that's why lubuntu fails...
<twistsyadada> ok will do
<valdur55> changes with lightdm :P
<twistsyadada> penguin42: lightdm log says authentication successful
<twistsyadada> bah nvm, ill reinstall
<dash> howdy. I'm running precise on a freescale mx53 and it doesn't have some kernel modules i'd like (for example, 'tun'). what's the recommended procedure for getting that? "apt-get source <my linux-image package>" and then build modules myself?
<penguin42> dash: Yeh you don't have many choices; probably a good idea to ask for them to be turned on in the config as well
<dash> OK
<trism> dash: the default config has tun: CONFIG_TUN=y, just not as a module
<bucky> dash, do you have a /dev/net/tun
<bucky> mknod /dev/net/tun c 10 200
<bucky> http://blog.galemin.com/tag/tun/
<rajeev> hi
<dash> bucky: hmm, i don't even have a /dev/net
<dash> ah, just mkdir.
<dash> trism: it doesn't here
<dash> trism: /boot/config-3.1.1-1400-linaro-lt-mx5 has "# CONFIG_TUN is not set" in it
<bucky> modinfo tun
<bucky> oh.. no mod
<dash> yup
<dash> so i'm left with the idea of manually building the module for now and maybe building a custom kernel deb later
<yofel> dash: why are you running 3.1.1? Are there no 3.2 kernels for arm?
<industrialmess> hi folks
<industrialmess> i was here before about the lightdm login problem
<glosoli> Any new updates for someone ?
<glosoli> ;D
<industrialmess> fixed it, the package gnome-session  was uninstalled it seems
<industrialmess> i installed it and i can login back now
<industrialmess> not sure if that has anything to do with lightdm
<industrialmess> glosoli: why
<industrialmess> glosoli: libreoffice updates
<glosoli> industrialmess: just interested the second day that's silent for me :D
<industrialmess> glosoli: try the main repos?
<yofel> it's beta freeze, not much updates
<dash> yofel: Good question. It's the only one I saw for mx53
<glosoli> industrialmess: using that one ;D
<dash> it's what 'linux-image-linaro-lt-mx5' depends on.
<dash> i see a 3.2.x one for omap though
<industrialmess> are we on beta now?
<yofel> dash: #ubuntu-kernel might know more
<dash> OK thanks
<yofel> industrialmess: no, but archive is frozen for beta release testing
<glosoli> industrialmess: using that one already ;D
<industrialmess> thats nice
<industrialmess> glosoli: ya you said that twice :P
<jo-erlend> Tab completion in HUD would be nice, yes? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/941568
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 941568 in unity (Ubuntu) "No tab completion for HUD." [Undecided,New]
<glosoli> industrialmess: hmmm ;D blindliness :D
<industrialmess> ok iam going now
<industrialmess> entered ubuntu irc after many years
<industrialmess> :)
<zzecool> glosoli: ?
<zzecool> glosoli: i hate when  there are no updates  oufff
<ironhalik> yeah, slow weekend
<zzecool> :'(
<zzecool> ironhalik: we may have more updates when we we enter Beta UI
<zzecool> there are many bugs that should get fixed for this version to be called LTS
<zzecool> so i hope we gonna have again a nice updates FIESTA
<zzecool> :)
<ironhalik> yeah, we'll get out update fix every day!
<ironhalik> btw LTS, I had pretty low opinion of 10.04
<ironhalik> ;>
<ironhalik> but on the other hand, 12.04 so far, even in alpha, is amazingly good
<ironhalik> especially compared do 11.10 alpha
<zzecool> so true
<zzecool> i can only agree with you
<ironhalik> Trying to restrain myself from installing 12.04 on my lappy
<zzecool> i got it on mine since alpha 1
<zzecool> :)
<zzecool> everything is ok
<zzecool> :)
<ironhalik> which so far is my fallback PC in case something went terribly wrong
<zzecool> lol
<zzecool> remember the old linux day where almost any hardware driver was  KERNEL PANIC
<ironhalik> promised myself Ill install beta 1 on it
<zzecool> or even a hot plug usb lol
<ironhalik> Yeah, it was kinda insane
<zzecool> beta 1  omgggg
<zzecool> you have to wait almost a month
<ironhalik> you had to hack through conf's to get the simplest things working
 * zzecool  says omg
<ironhalik> beta 1 should be out in a week
<zzecool> i was trying to scare you
 * zzecool scare tactics failed
<ironhalik> :P
<ironhalik> I want to try out Unity2D on my lappy
<ironhalik> but it wont let me log out from live cd
<ironhalik> lightdm gets into a loop, restarting constantly
<glosoli> zzecool:  ?
<glosoli> ;D
<zzecool> :p
<glosoli> zzecool: what's up :D
<zzecool> fine
<zzecool> :)
<zzecool> glosoli:
<zzecool> glosoli: you here?
<zzecool> ironhalik: ?
<zzecool> omg someone must read this :  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<zzecool> look at the last part about : How Anacron is Arranged
<zzecool> after readin this part i just said Bitch Please......
<yofel> now how did that happen o.O
<yofel> 21721 root      20   0  380m 131m  59m S 9999  1.7  5277862h /usr/bin/X :0 vt7 -br -nolisten tcp -auth /var/run/xauth/A:0-muFzIa
<yofel> 9999% CPU usage, that's new
<kklimonda> anyone else seeing gnome-settings-daemon and dconf-service using 100% cpu?
<Tronic> Setting Energy saving [X] Switch Off [360 min] solved the screen blanking issue. This needs to be fixed so that [ ] Switch Off never turns off the screen (instead of turning off after about 10 minutes like it currently does).
<Tronic> (this affects Kubuntu)
<zzecool> what the ...
<ironhalik> anyone knows which value is responsible for the nautilus tooltip
<ironhalik> the one that appears when you hover over a folder in left hand panel
<ironhalik> Ive got whitetext on light yellow background there and it annoys mine OCD
<ironhalik> my*
<encrypt> Hi im upgrading to Precise and the indicator for the NetworkManager is gone from the panel. Any ideas on how to get it back?
<htorque> encrypt: hi! do you have the package 'network-manager-gnome' installed? do you have a file '/etc/xdg/autostart/nm-applet.desktop' containing 'X-GNOME-Autostart-enabled=true'?
<encrypt> will check it out!
<encrypt> All installed and configured as per default
<encrypt> Im using xubuntu. btw. The NetworkManager package is the same though
<kklimonda> encrypt: it can be now hidden using control center, now the question is how to do that without gnome control center? probably try looking through gconf and dconf keys looking for the right one
<kklimonda> (it also sounds like a bug as the indicator should not be hidden by default)
<encrypt> well, xubuntu uses another configurator editor, might be a key to switch the indicator on. In case it is a bug how do i report it
<encrypt> unless removing the indicator is part of the release, which wouldn't surprise me considering the eagerness of the development guys to change things
<kklimonda> I can't talk for Xubuntu, but the indicator is definitely there in Ubuntu
<encrypt> im now in gnome-classic, which seems to be the fall-back session for xubuntu. Neither it is anywhere, but at least in gnome session i have the 'network' settings in 'System Settings'
<kklimonda> I don't know what Xubuntu uses for network applet - if it's nm-applet (the same applet Ubuntu uses) then you can check if it's running from console
<kklimonda> ok, the switch for disabling applet should be in the lower left corner
<encrypt> It is the same applet,
<encrypt> where the windows buttons are, u mean?
<kklimonda> http://iloveubuntu.net/sites/default/files/field/image/network%201click%20disable%201.png
<encrypt> its gnome classic -with the top and bottom panels- still no indicator.
<encrypt> this is the output when i run nm-applet in console:
<encrypt> Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-widgets-dark-overrides.css:7:19: Not using units is deprecated. Assuming 'px'.
<encrypt> ** Message: applet now removed from the notification area
<encrypt> GdkPixbuf-CRITICAL **: gdk_pixbuf_scale_simple: assertion `dest_width > 0' failed
<encrypt> ** Message: using fallback from indicator to GtkStatusIcon
<kklimonda> "** Message: using fallback from indicator to GtkStatusIcon" HUH
<encrypt> is it maybe sth to do with the theme??
<kklimonda> no, the message I've pasted suggests that gnome classic doesn't have indicator applet added
<kklimonda> but it should be displaying an icon using old systray fallback code
<encrypt> anyway, probably will come back after an update one of these days. Is it possible to run the network manager from console. I insist that xubuntu uses the same package configuration
<kklimonda> what do you mean? you want to debug the deamon or just configure it from cli?
<encrypt> configure it from cli to check and log on to networks
<kklimonda> no I don't think there is any tool for that
<encrypt> like using iwconfig to check my network status, similar to that but with options to log on to different networks
<kklimonda> (well, there is a couple of them, but they all seem unmaintained anymore)
<kklimonda> well, you can do it by hand
<kklimonda> like in old good days ;)
<encrypt> that what i mean
<kklimonda> well, that's possible but you have to configure everything by hand using iwconfig, wpa_supplicant (if the network uses WPA) and then ifconfig/dhclient
<kklimonda> I haven't done it for years
<kklimonda> it goes something like this:
<kklimonda> iwconfig <interface> essid "your ap name"
<kklimonda> wpa_passphrase "ssid" "password" > /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<kklimonda> wpa_supplicant -i<interface> -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf &
<kklimonda> dhclient <interface>
<encrypt> its wep
<kklimonda> there is some documentation on it on the internet
<kklimonda> then you can ignore wpa_supplicant, and set the password using iwconfig
<kklimonda> no idea how, man page suggests iwconfig <iface> key
<encrypt> will collect all the network's info from iwconfig, mac address, channel and so on. Just in case my indicator doesnt come back, i will use the console for future logins
#ubuntu+1 2013-02-18
<SonikkuAmerica> ecips: I'm out of ideas... you said you Googled this, right?
<ecips> Yeah
<ecips> I'm a 15 year linux user, co-founder of Linux Australia - I'm fairly capable with Linux. This one has me a bit stumped however :)
<ecips> I cant see anything in straces I'm taking either
<SonikkuAmerica> ecips: I've noticed it's a silent fail. I'm just a college student with ~3-4 years of strictly Ubuntu, and I've never seen this happen in a stable release, but in unstable stuff (such as 13.04 now) this is bound to happen.
<ecips> Yeah - life on the bleeding edge :)
<ecips> Doesnt seem to be kernel related
<SonikkuAmerica> Hmm... is this Kubuntu by any chance?
<ecips> No
<ecips> xubuntu
<ecips> I hate Unity :)
<SonikkuAmerica> OK. This pulseaudio-is-broken frequently happens in Kubuntu though, that's why I asked.
<ecips> Seems switching to alsa in mplayer makes it work again
<ecips> Yeah - definitely Pulse that is broken
<ecips> I wonder if there are any packages in incoming.....
<SonikkuAmerica> ecips: Just use ALSA until Pulse gets fixed.
<ecips> Yeah
<ecips> Pulse is not well loved by a lot of people :)
<ecips> Thanks for your input anyway :)
<SonikkuAmerica> You're welcome
<ecips> Maybe you can help me be lazy and help me figure out another annoying thing..... :)
<ecips> I'm using the nvidia proprietary driver, and it's not saving my damn display settings.
<ecips> reverts back to a single screen after I reboot
<SonikkuAmerica> [ sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings ] if you don't have it.
<ecips> Yeah - got that
<ecips> The settings app works fine
<ecips> but the settings arent saved
<SonikkuAmerica> ecips: Are you using the nVidia X driver?
<SonikkuAmerica> ecips: A message would appear at nvidia-settings startup if you aren't
<ecips> yes - as I said - the proprietary one
<SonikkuAmerica> ecips: Then set up the display stuff the way you want it, open up nvidia-settings and click "Save to X Configuration File"
<ecips> yeah yeah - done all that :)
<ecips> it doesnt stick
<SonikkuAmerica> Maybe it just doesn't like your xorg.conf
<SonikkuAmerica> But then again, this is an alpha. Don't count on stuff working. You might try creating a BASH script though.
<ecips> :)
<ecips> xorg.conf is on the way out :)
<ecips> /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<ecips> is where it is at these days :)
<SonikkuAmerica> NO! THEY SPLIT XORG.CONF!
<ecips> :)
<ecips> Looks like disper might be the tool I need
<bjsnider> pulse is well loved by a lot of people actually
<bjsnider> we're out of the growing pains phase now
<bjsnider> the diapers are off
<ecips> bjsnider, It's just broken right now :)
<bjsnider> if this is in a vb guest image, it's not the only thing that's broken
<bjsnider> LP: #1124660
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1124660 in libpciaccess (Ubuntu Precise) "Precise 20120213 i386 live session fails in virtualbox" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1124660
<ecips> nah, pulse is broken somehow
<ahsdak> hi
<ahsdak> anybody here?
<ahsdak> I've just upgraded to 13.04 and the sound does not work
<ecips> pulseaudio is probably broken
<ecips> try installing pavucontrol
<ecips> see if that fixes it
<ecips> otherwise, just change your apps to use ALSA and wait patiently until it is fixed
<ecips> ugh
<ecips> he's gone
<IdleOne> ecips: he waited longer then most
<IdleOne> :)
<avis-> is it possible for me to install 12.10 ubuntu on a 2012 mid or late mac mini ?
<avis-> i'm not banned from #ubuntu but am not able to talk
<bjsnider> avis-, unlikely anybody in here knows
<bjsnider> try the live cd
<IdleOne> avis-: I removed the ban that was likely preventing you from speaking in #ubuntu. Please use the appropriate channel for support and remember to follow the !guidelines.
<IdleOne> if you're still unable to send to channel join #ubuntu-ops and we can see what needs to be fixed.
<vivid> seems some issues have arisen from the recent pulseaudio update
<ironhalik> vivid: the sound stops working? :>
<vivid> not entirely, but its problematic
<vivid> rhythmbox, for example, is really picky on whether it wants to play my music
<oldude67> where can i download the new release?
<smartboyhw> oldude67, cdimage.ubuntu.com
<oldude67> smartboyhw, ty
<oldude67> what are some of the main issues with 13.04
<ecips> vivid: I agree, pulseaudio is broken badly.
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<ecips> Good evening :)
<ecips> pulseaudio now appears to be fixed :)
<BluesKaj> ecips,yeah a pulse upgrade is in the repos
<ecips> installed and working :)
<BluesKaj> actually I didn't have a problem with it
<ecips> now they just need to fix pidgin and I will be a happy man again :)
<BluesKaj> not that I like having to use it
<ecips> What else gives multiple simultaneous access to the sound devices however?
<BluesKaj> if html5 were implemented on websites then I wouldn't need pulse
<ecips> Need pulse to watch pr0n!! :p
<ecips> esound?
<BluesKaj> not here
<BluesKaj> alsa does the job
<ecips> alsa doesnt allow multiple apps to play sound at the same time
<BluesKaj> i don't use multiple apps to play sound ..one app at a time
<ecips> I've got VM's and such running which would not get sound otherwise.
<tux__> recent pulseaudio update just borked my sound
<tux__> any ideas folks?
<ecips> update again
<ecips> there is a fixed one
<ecips> 2 hours ago
<tux__> er.. i just updated right now
<BluesKaj> my understanding is that alsa was designed to do all that but a particular developer had the ear of the canonical managers and got his pet app that he helped build into ubuntu on 9.04 and that was beginning of the of further alsa development for multiple apps ...it was mostly political
<ecips> 1:3.0-0ubuntu2
<ecips> Is that the version you have?
<BluesKaj> begining of rhe end
<ecips> BluesKaj, I dont believe that to be the case.
<tux__> ecips, which package version are you referring to
<ecips> The pulseaudio developer actually canned the shit out of the way Ubuntu implemented pulse.
<ecips> tux__, pulseaudio
<ecips> dpkg -l pulseaudio
<tux__> ecips, i recall that, he said when they first used it
<tux__> he commented that they didn't do a stellar job implementing it
<BluesKaj> that was the story that going around on the ubuntu chats in late 2008, ecips ..I remember it well
<tux__> 1:3.0-0ubunt amd64
<ecips> heh - make your terminal screen wider
<ecips> :)
<BluesKaj> ppl were dumping pulseaudio as soon as they upgraded
<ecips> apt-cache show pulseaudio|grep Vers
<tux__>  1:3.0-0ubuntu2
<ecips> Well, thats the one that fixed it for me
<ecips> have you rebooted?
<tux__> yes i have
<BluesKaj> apt-cache policy pulseaudio works too
<ecips> BluesKaj, So many ways to skin a cat :)
<ecips> tux__, So what are the symptoms you are seeing?
<tux__> er.. no pulse ;)
<BluesKaj> well, pulseaudio has been allowed to develop into an app that actually works where as alsa is till being upgraded in order to run properly under pulse , but that 's all
<ecips> so the server isnt running?
<tux__> daemon is already running afaik
<tux__> pidof pulseaudio
<tux__> 1485
<alankila> I have a developer perspective to pulseaudio. Not someone who has written anything in it, but something against it. Pulseaudio is actually simple and pretty to use, especially for simple cases. It's about as good as one other favorite audio abstraction called libao
<alankila> also I liked the fact that pulseaudio allows one-place configuration of the resampling algorithm rather than having alsa pick some linear interpolation thing which is pretty aliasy for that purpose, though it is possible to write sound .asoundrc that changes that
<alankila> sound=some
<alankila> so anyway it has full support for me. libasound2 is a horrible API. It takes 100-line program merely to open an audio device and set it up for some bit depth, sample rate, and buffer sizes, where pulse accomplishes all that in single function call.
<alankila> and writing .asoundrc files is so hard that the entire capability of configuring alsa might just as well not exist
<BluesKaj> alankila, I'm regretting the lack od development in alsa , it worked fine without pulse for my needs , now alsa doesn't link to webaudio anymore , especially on pci soundcards , my old pc with integrated audio still doesn't need pulse
<alankila> alsa's problem is, imho, that it's a 2nd system effect design. OSS was clearly limited and clunky, but ALSA went overboard with flexibility just trying to support every audio feature there might be. In the meantime, all everyone else wanted was something simple and obvious to use.
<ecips> alankila, The plague of open sores software :)
<alankila> Perhaps if ALSA had worked out how to do dmix before, pulse would not have happened. We shall never know. What did happen was that arts and esound got invented, and I guess they both sucked.
<tux__> when i run alsamixer, all it shows is S/PDIF  :(
<ecips> pulse seems to be the last man standing
<ecips> tux__, pavucontrol
<tux__> oh i forgot about that ;)
<alankila> the thing is, I do think we need userspace sound daemons, because users expect capabilities like routing audio to headsets. ALSA is a raw hardware interface, and it needs to be "virtualized", so there is actually a need for something that sits atop it.
<alankila> I simply wish pulse was designed better. Audio is such a simple problem for modern computing systems, you could do a lot to make it more convenient. Get rid of all the weird sample formats, only support floating point audio; expose audio as a ring buffer with a function that fetches the play cursor position that hardware has read, so you can control latency by deciding how far ahead of the play cursor you are writing, etc.
<ecips> alankila, You havent allowed for the Apple and Microsoft factor :)
<alankila> but anyway, I'm rambling. None of this changes anything.
<ecips> When there is a standard, break it as soon as possible.
<BluesKaj> yeah for ppl who , for some reason, need several audio sources running simultaneously, something that i don't need
<alankila> well, apple's coreaudio uses floating point, and I'm not aware when they have broken it since designing it; microsoft uses the memory-mapped audio ring buffer concept in directsound and I love it
<alankila> this shit is pretty easy if you just copied the best of what your competition has already done for years
<ecips> alankila, Your knowledge of these things exceeds mine by several orders of magnitude :) I'm just a humble network plumber. :)
<ecips> alankila, You obviously work with this sound stuff regularly :)
<alankila> I have some audio-related hobbies that took up more of my time 1-2 years ago
<ecips> I remember paying for an OSS license so I could get the sound on my PC going
<ecips> That was some time back... :)
<alankila> that could have been in 1997 or something
<ecips> Yeah, around then I think
<alankila> I remember there was a time when the paid version of OSS was ahead of the free version
<ecips> I had a toshiba laptop
<ecips> that the free version didnt support
<alankila> though it seems to me that OSS4 has entirely lost its way, it has become an abstraction that actively hides stuff from users rather than one that tries to engineer a good answer to difficult questions
<alankila> for instance you can't ask for OSS4 system what the length of latency is: it just has some symbolic constants with values like "a little", "somewhat", "quite a lot, actually". There used to be ioctls that tried to calculate it but they couldn't always answer correctly because drivers and hardware suck
<ecips> heh :)
<alankila> incidentally the very same problem that resulted in pulseaudio behaving poorly when it was first widely deployed
<ecips> "sort of"
<ecips> lol
<alankila> sound drivers do not bother to tell because very few people care
<ecips> alankila, I think it is one of those things that most people dont even know exist
<alankila> to make the latency as obvious as possible, I'd really love to have this "memory mapped ring buffer" thing. DirectSound is great. You can have buffer that plays for 5 seconds if you want, but you can write only 10 ms ahead of the play cursor if you think that's what your program is jitter-free enough to handle.
<alankila> so you realize a latency that is entirely up to you, up to the maximum latency value of 5 seconds, which implies you are just behind the play cursor in your writing, and it must play through the whole buffer before it reaches that point
<ecips> how does alsa buffer sound?
<alankila> it can do memory mapped i/o too, though I'm not sure if it's still the default way. There's typically a function you call that does writing, and something happens which causes the writing to occur
<alankila> but I did not really manage to work out how to calculate the latency of ALSA audio from that, because I do not have the concept of a play cursor in a ring buffer, there's just some degree of buffering. :-/
<ecips> Well, I think it is bed time for me!
<alankila> ALSA structures everything as "periods" with a "period size". The entire buffer is periods * period_size frames long, and you write a period_size chunk at a time
<alankila> so I guess it sleeps until it knows the play cursor is past the period you are about to overwrite, and then writes that data. But this doesn't really match how the hardware likely operates, which probably reads in much smaller chunks, or so I imagine...
<ecips> 2240hrs here
 * ecips yawns
<ecips> nite all!
<alankila> yes, laters.
 * BluesKaj still wonders why i need pulse for a pci m-audio car , but not for a nvidia integrated audio chip
<BluesKaj> nite ecips
<BluesKaj> of course I'm running 12.04 on the old pc , with very few upgrades
<alankila> I think everybody "needs" pulseaudio or should at least use it, if audio output is desired at all. It does a lot of the difficult stuff like allows you to select output configuration from a dropbox rather than muck around in alsa switches trying to work out how to enable iec958 output or something.
<alankila> and instead of 30 sliders of which some might control volume, there is only one volume slider now
<alankila> and if you are unfortunate enough to listen to cd-quality audio on chip that can internally only clock at 48 kHz, then you don't get linear interpolation based resampling but some higher quality algorithm by default. (Though I've noticed that the default algorithm has progressively become worse over time.)
<alankila> actually I'm not sure if the algorithm is better. That would depend on pulse being smart actually. It would have to use the raw hardware rather than plughw and configure it to one of the hardware's native rates to avoid those atrocious alsa defaults
<BluesKaj> well, I always the spdif digital output to an audio system ..pc speaker mostly don't do the joib for me , so I let the DAC in the amp do the conversion , and other ctrls like tone etc are done by the amplifier
<alankila> I sure hope it uses hw rather than plughw, otherwise it misses an opportunity to undo another wart of ALSA
<alankila> the algorithm now is "speex-float-1"
<BluesKaj> alankila, so you're syaing also isn't up to the job at the get go , then we have another layer of processing thru pulse
<BluesKaj> alsa isn't up
<alankila> Hmm. I see. Kaiser window, probably 60 dB SNR, and I guess something like 80 % cutoff though I have to guess, it hasn't been written
<alankila> BluesKaj: alsa is a hardware interface, and has dedicated itself to such. But users expect something more "cooked", and capable. For instance, per-application volume level is quite useful, as is the ability to play multiple sounds simultaneously and to change stream to a headset, or lower volume of your music player because you got a phone call over skype, and so on
<alankila> this kind of integration makes for great user experience, and it's completely out of scope for alsa
<BluesKaj> I just use the pause button , if i get phone call on skype or otherwise ,.and I never use simultaneous audio sources
<BluesKaj> alsa doesn't need to be everything to everybody , just let it work/link with webaudio like it used to , that's all I ask...let hose that need multiple audiosources etc use pulse
<bjsnider> alankila is right, everybody should be using pulse
<BluesKaj> bah humbug
<BluesKaj> I don't use it my 12.04 pc because I don't need it , alsa is working fine without pulse
<alankila> BluesKaj: what if I told you that not everybody is exactly the same
<alankila> when making decisions for a distribution you have to think about what everybody needs. Even if you never needed any features that pulse provided, it shouldn't harm you either that they are there.
<BluesKaj> yes , hence my post about "everything to everybody" , aal
<BluesKaj> alankila,^
<bjsnider> i hope you removed system sounds and made sure only one thing at a time could ever make noise
<BluesKaj> well , unfortunately linux audio has obviously become a "dog's breakfast" and it need a new audio suite with better HW integration
<BluesKaj> I don't use system sounds
<BluesKaj> it needs
<bjsnider> no, please, not yet another audio suite
<BluesKaj>  a replacement
<BluesKaj> a comprehensive one
<bjsnider> i think we can just make the current ones better
<BluesKaj_> Hiyas all , the timeservers don;'r use the EST settings that i choose , the time is set to UK time at every bootup , altho the EST setting is still eanbled in the date time dialog
<BluesKaj_> oops wrong chan
<ybon> Anyone here experiencing "ImportError: No module named pyexpat" on Raring after install?
<xaph> hi guys,  I'm using ubuntu 13.04 now and installing awesome doesn't creata a slimdm entry.
<xaph> how can i add a new entry to slimdm?
<xaph> sorry not slimdm, lightdm
<trism> xaph: the desktop file seems to be there, though I see in the diff, NoDisplay=true was added in the raring version for some reason
<trism> xaph: if you have already restarted lightdm and verified that it still isn't there, you might edit /usr/share/xsessions/awesome.desktop and remove that line
<xaph> trism, thanks for your answer. I checked that file but not noticed nodisplay.
<xaph> trism, I'll try it now.
<xaph> trism, by the way where did you check these file? Where's the diff?
<trism> xaph: related bug 1097240 (the diff is here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/awesome/3.4.14-1 )
<ubottu> bug 1097240 in Light Display Manager "Should display window managers with NoDisplay=true" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1097240
<rocky> not sure where the best place to ask this question is... but are the ubuntu unity webapp integration points available for google chrome in stable ubuntu or ubuntu+1 ?
<trism> seems like adding NoDisplay=true is the new thing for window managers (seems kind of silly to add that and then have gdm ignore it on purpose)
<rocky> actually perhaps a better question is "how do i get started with unity-integrated webapps?"
<xaph> trism, thanks for information. I'll try it now.
<RNDMb> Hi! I upgraded my ubuntu on my laptop to 13.04 and now it freezes when  I try to put it to sleep. However, only when it is not plugged in. Where should I look?
<xaph> trism, it worked now. thanks again :)
<alex_mayorga> !raring
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<alex_mayorga> !schedule
<ubottu> Raring Ringtail (13.04) release milestones can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseSchedule
<alex_mayorga> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<rubeni> hi to all
 * BluesKaj checks xchat text
#ubuntu+1 2013-02-19
<billkd> How do I speed up Raring's boot? On quantal, I would boot up to lightdm in 8 seconds after a complete power off, and now on raring it's around 35-40 seconds before the system boots.
<fyksen> Hey! In 12.10 I could use ctrl+alt+arrowkeys to change workspace. Is there a shortut to this in Ubuntu 13.04 ? :)
<billkd> You can bind one by typing gnome-control-center in the dash, then clik on keyboard, then shortcuts tab, then you can bind shortcuts from there.
<fyksen> billkd, Yeah  I know. But is there no presets?
<billkd> I don't think so let me check
<fyksen> billkd, your'e to kind :*
<billkd> CTRL+ALT+shift+arow key
<fyksen> billkd, doesnt work here. Does it work @ you?
<billkd> let me see
<billkd> Looks like those commands are broken in raring, as the default ctrl+alt+left and ctrl+alt+right work. Just to help see what's going on, could you enter these commands?
<billkd> do this as root(su - or sudo -i)
<billkd> add-apt-repository ppa:gnome3team/gnome3 ; apt-get update ; apt-get install gnome
<fyksen> What is that repo?
<billkd> I'm sorry apt-get install gnome
<billkd> It's gnome 3's Ubuntu PPA
<fyksen> I will test it later, In a VM, on my laptop right now, and don't want to add ppa's :)
<billkd> go install that package from that ppa, then logout or reboot and choose "gnome" from the sessions list. If workspace switching works there then it's a Unity bug else it's a gnome bug just don't know where to file the bug report against.
<billkd> Fine I'll test it then
<billkd> And the PPA was ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3 not ppa:gnome3team/gnome3
<billkd> Gnome's huge, so i'll let it download and will arcome backn a few minutes
<ToBeFree> just wanted to say that the upgrade worked perfectly on my server and desktop, with no downtime yet. :-)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<GeorgeJ_> Hello folks!
<GeorgeJ_> I've just installed Ubuntu 13.04 on my laptop. It's installed on a SSD, and I've setup LVM. Are there any tweaks I need to do? Do I still need noatime and discard?
<alankila> noatime is probably a good policy, the significance of discard has become reduced due to modern SSDs and their sandforce controller which is capable of internal deduplication and compression.
<alankila> you can add it if you like, it probably does no harm. It's just not so important anymore than it used to be, because the compression and dedup allows the drive to reserve a larger fraction of its blocks for free space in any case, and this provides the required opportunities for internal garbage collection to maintain good performance regardless.
<GeorgeJ_> What about data=ordered? Also, should I still sport a SWAP partition?
<alankila> I guess data=ordered is a good policy and you should certainly have the IO/s to not suffer from it.
<alankila> I tend to only use swap files or ramzswap myself anymore. Partitions are inconvenient.
<alankila> most of the time there is no swapping at all, and ramzswap can become filled much faster than any disk (even SSD) based swap, which means that the sort of programming mistakes you sometimes make that end up with process consuming all of the memory end fairly quickly after the compressed swap is exhausted.
<alankila> nevertheless I'd advice to always keep a little bit swap around. Linux uses swapping as a memory management tool, and for instance memory cgroups may behave poorly without swap, forcing the system to reach for OOM killer instead
<alankila> my rule of thumb is that allocate 25 % of your physical ram amount for swapping, or 50 % for ramzswap. By my experience 25 % is close to the upper limit of the amount of memory linux can swap out without harming interactivity of processes.
<alankila> for ramzswap, the situation is far less clear, and I have not really collected much experience with it.
<GeorgeJ_> Well, I have 8 Gb of ram, Linux doesn't swap until it absolutely needs to, correct? So there's really no point in not having a swap partition.
<alankila> wrong
<alankila> linux swaps at small probability whenever it needs to somehow come up with completely unused pages.
<alankila> one way to come up with them is by shrinking the file or buffer cache, another way is to look for an anonymous memory page to put into swap.
<alankila> a lot of I/O in general puts pressure in file and buffer caches, and slowly causes swap use to increase.
<alankila> this tunable by the way is called "swappiness"
<GeorgeJ_> I see.
<GeorgeJ_> Ubuntu itself doesn't apply special settings to SSDs, correct?
<alankila> Probably not.
<GeorgeJ_> noatime should still go in fstab, regardless if I have LVM setup, or not, correct?
<alankila> yes, it is a filesystem option.
<SuperLag> What is the preferred way to install fonts in Ubuntu?
<SuperLag> The font viewer is... let's just say... less than reliable.
<BluesKaj> ...BBL
<user> anyone know if Lubuntu 13.04 is stable enough yet?
<IdleOne> try it in a live usb
<IdleOne> it is still in development expect issues
 * genii-around makes more coffee
<genadi> guys, I am on 13.04 and I cant find the "Startup Applications" screen - how do I setup skype to run at boot time?
<trism> genadi: gnome-session-properties
<genadi> trism, I think I am on the default desktop which is GTK I believe
<trism> genadi: it is still gnome-session-properties
<genadi> trism, how do I get to that? is it a screen?
<trism> genadi: search for it in the dash or run it from the command line
<genadi> thanks trism, I added /usr/bin/skype to the list - hopefully it is the right one will see on  next reboot
<genadi> BTw I downloaded 13.04 by mistake, installed on production (my home desktop comp) - do you think its stable enough to leave it as is and use? or should I invest the time to re-install a stable edition?
<trism> genadi: still going to be buggy, but it is out in April so not much longer...really depends on what you want to deal with
<genadi> trism, mostly regular home usage+development (php, android) mostly
<genadi> trism: important question is, will I be able to easily keep this install up to date with the official release and keep it working for long time? my purpose is not replace the OS every month or even a year
<trism> genadi: yes if you keep upgrading you'll have the final version when it comes out, but I can't say there won't be any bugs that will make it difficult along the way
<trism> genadi: it's been much better the last couple dev releases though with the new workflow, so it could be fine
<genadi> trism: I am not new to linux (though mostly experienced with servers, not desktops), so I suppose with a little help when needed, I should be fine in that case :)
<genadi> trism: and I suppose to keep upgrading all I need is to run apt-get update and then upgrade on daily basis?
<trism> genadi: you'll need the occasional dist-upgrade too, gotta be careful with that in dev releases though, since sometimes things will be broken (though again, much better last couple dev releases)
<genadi> trism: so are  you recommending to wait with dist-upgrade for the final release? or well, I suppose when bugs pop up, I would get some assistance here so thats fine with me :)
<trism> genadi: no, apt-get dist-upgrade; installs new packages when required and may remove packages. dependencies constantly shift doing development so you'll need it occasionally to upgrade packages (and you'll need it for new kernels as usual)
<genadi> trism, ok so go over it as often as I can? is there a page where I can see current build, and changes compared to mine? (how do I know which is my current build?)
<trism> genadi: well you can see what's changed with an: apt-get update; apt-get upgrade; apt-get dist-upgrade; as usual, just at the dist-upgrade step, look at the packages before saying Y and make sure that nothing looks weird (like a ton of packages getting removed)
<genadi> aha, understood prism :) thanks
<genadi> hmm one minor issue I cant find a solution to, is how to remove/hide the system title bar  on Chrome in 13.04 -  many forums answer say to check "Use system title bar and borders" but that does not seem to be helping, and the "Hide system title bar and use compact borders" does not exist here...
<genadi> trism*
<trism> genadi: definitely buggy in unity, I see the same thing here if I start chrome full screen and then drag it to a window it will have borders
<trism> genadi: there is a comment from one of the chromium devs on one of the several old bugs about this saying it is a bug in compiz, which sounds reasonable
<trism> genadi: there is probably a bug about it somewhere on launchpad but I don't see one at the moment
<genadi> trism: should we open a new one in launchpad then? or wait a few days? or what
<trism> genadi: found a couple they seem to all be duping on bug 711567
<ubottu> bug 711567 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "Double window controls in Chromium after enabling "Use System Title Bar and Borders"" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/711567
<mmmbud> hey
<mmmbud> i used the windows installer for 13.04 and i cant log in
<mmmbud> it always says invalid password
<genadi> trism, reading that I am not sure even if they solve this, it is what I meant.. it seems they discuss double menus, but my issue is that I have a menu at all - I do NOT want to have a menu above the Chrome tabs - the way I have in windows, where the tabs are on the top of the screen
<mmmbud> this is the same error as i get
<mmmbud> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12503398
<mmmbud> is there a way to fix it yet?
<mmmbud> or a way i can use unetbootin to install from hdd
<trism> genadi: yes I know, it seems a bit different, but the comments later on discuss the window decoration issue
<trism> genadi: unless you just mean the menu in the top panel, I disable that (only because if I accidently hit the bookmarks menu it lags my system)
<trism> genadi: but I thought you meant the window decorations doubling up even though system titlebars is unchecked
<genadi> trism: I mean the top level menu - the system bar with click etc, I dont want to see it while using Chrome, I want the Chrome tabs to show up on top
<genadi> otherwise I sometimes click the menu instead of tabs
<genadi> How did you disable the top menu, trism?
<trism> genadi: yeah that's what I thought you meant, as I said, the bug I linked isn't exactly the same, but they are duping more similar bugs on it, like bug 910471 so basically the same issue
<ubottu> bug 711567 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #910471 Double window controls in Chromium after enabling "Use System Title Bar and Borders"" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/711567
<trism> genadi: for the menu you just need to: export UBUNTU_MENUPROXY=0; before launching chrome, so I have a wrapper script that does that
<genadi> trism: I just tried doing that in terminal and re-opening Chrome - no good, it has to be the same script which launches chrome?
<trism> genadi: that's just for the global menu not the the titlebar and window controls
<trism> genadi: you would need to start it from the same shell though, yes
<genadi> trism: I just tried - /opt/google/chrome/chrome, no good.. but ok lets wait for the fix on that issue I guess
<genadi>  another global issue I see, is that I cant click on an icon to minimize the window
<user82_> !info linux-image
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.0.6.20 (raring), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<user82_> !info f2fs-tools
<ubottu> f2fs-tools (source: f2fs-tools): Tools for Flash-Friendly File System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.0-1 (raring), package size 10 kB, installed size 57 kB
<rrva> how to create missing linux/include/version.h without full kernel build? linux-headers package installed but still complains
<ali1234> is nvidia driver working in raring at this time?
<vivid> ali1234: yes
<vivid> well im using a different version, not sure about the bundled package
<genii-around> I've found nvidia-current, nvidia-experimental-304 and nvidia-experimental-310 all working fine here
<mmmbud> hey
<mmmbud> real noob question
<mmmbud> how do i install nvidia drivers
<mmmbud> i swear i used to just go to drivers and click install
<vivid> mmmbud: type software & updates into dash and select the additional drivers tab
<mmmbud> oh i see
<mmmbud> thanks
<ali1234> yeah that was moved in 12.10
<vivid> and renamed in 13.04
<ali1234> how is it renamed?
<vivid> software & updates instead of software sources
<ali1234> oh
<vivid> some other little changes, probably still in progress
<ali1234> you mean in unity
<mmmbud> ah im running it in a vm so i dont see nvdia drivers
<ali1234> i access it by opening synaptic and selecting settings->repositories
<ali1234> or running software-properties-gtk from shell
<ali1234> neither of which makes sense as a way of selecting nvidia driver, but there you go
<PadNet_201> anyone know how to output the current terminal data to a file? I.E. cat what's already been displayed?
<genii-around> Not offhand. But before a terminal session that you want to record to a file, you can do like: script -q filename                and then when you exit it will be in filename
<PadNet_201> i see
<PadNet_201> Is that the exact command?
<PadNet_201> or do i have to write a custom script?
#ubuntu+1 2013-02-20
<genii-around> yes, "script" is the actual command name here
<vivid> when you run the command append &> ~/Desktop/log.txt to it
<PadNet_201> ok, this raises another question. Is there a way to add the above as an argument or something so ALL of my term sessions are recorded?
<PadNet_201> It's a public server, need to log all admin tasks
<vivid> im not a server admin, but im sure you can set it to log admin activity
<PadNet_201> I only need the terminal work logged
<vivid> try #ubuntu-server
<genii-around> Conceivably you can set the default shell to something like: /bin/fakebash       then in fakebash   would be like bash script -q <etcetera>
<PadNet_201> is there a way to make that script run when a term runs?
<genii-around> If that's their default shell, thats what it will do
<PadNet_201> ok thx
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<tux__> router : epc3925, my broadcom wifi chipset disrupts other atheros chipset in other laptop
<tux__> any ideas?
<tux__> im using the 'wl' driver
<BluesKaj> BBL
<mmmbud> hey
<mmmbud> how do i burn the image to dvd?
<tux__> brasero ?
<tux__> mmmbud, for windows?
<mmmbud> oops sorry i mean how do i burn the 13.04 image to dvd, i am on windows
<tux__> http://www.freeisoburner.com/
<mmmbud> i have nero but it says i needed an 800mb cdr
<tux__> yeah the files are bigger than the standard  700 / 750 mb
<tux__> you can get 800 mb blank cdr's, just use a dvd disk or usb key
<tux__> i find usb key is the best / fastest / least hassle
<tux__> if you want to burn iso to usb get this : http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/unetbootin-windows-latest.exe
<mmmbud> i just broke my usbstick and phone so i only have a dvd
<mmmbud> awesome it burnt
<mmmbud> thanks tux__
<tux__> welcome
<mmmbud> when nero didnt work i thought it couldnt be done
<mmmbud> lol
<mmmbud> hey tux
<mmmbud> so i burned it and it wouldnt boot
<mmmbud> i wish wubi would just work
<mmmbud> im too noob forall this
<Bauer1> Is there any way to add support for minimizing into 13.04? something similar to this:
<Bauer1> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/how-to-minimize-apps-to-the-unity-launcher-in-ubuntu-12-04
<Bauer1> hmm, Evolution under 13.04 has no Microsoft  Exchange listed under Server Type
<Bauer1> also I cant seem to be able to install Everpad on 13.04.. following the steps on
<Bauer1> https://github.com/nvbn/everpad
<Bauer1> the package just doesnt exist... weird
<ErvisTusha> hello all
<ErvisTusha> anyone had experience with Ubuntu 13.04 and Nvidia ?
<BluesKaj> yup
<ErvisTusha> i have a lot of problems with 12.10 with nvida
<ErvisTusha> *nvidia
<BluesKaj> ErvisTusha, which driver and which card ?
<ErvisTusha> what do you think about 13.04 worth upgrading i know its beta but
<ErvisTusha> Goforce 560
<ErvisTusha> nvidia-current
<BluesKaj> ErvisTusha, I have a 12.10 install on this pc as well , I have no trouble with nvidia graphics...using the nvidia-current driver , but my card an entry level type ,Geforce 8400GS
<bjsnider> i'm assuming that's a gtx 560
<vivid> 13.04 works great with nvidia, though im using 313.18, seems silly to have a bleeding system and an old driver :p
#ubuntu+1 2013-02-21
<User_007> Hello! I heard Ubuntu 13.04 have a way to turn off Nvidia Cards. How it works? (bb-switch is not working with linux 3.8)
<nargit> I installed 13.04 and unity is falling back to 2d mode with open source drivers, anyone else experience this? It works with closed-source drivers
<magn3ts> Will NM 0.9.8 (just released) make it into raring?
<GeorgeJ> Hello folks
<GeorgeJ> I've installed 13.04 and I need to install ia32-libs(I'm on x64). When getting to setup libc:i386 the kernel panics.
<GeorgeJ> Is this a known bug?
<GeorgeJ> libc6:i386, sorry.
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<JohnFlux> Hi all.  What's the kernel image in 13.04 ?
<JohnFlux> I'm wondering if I can use it in 12.10.  I need a newer kernel for my laptop :-/
<Tribaal> JohnFlux: right now it's 3.8.0-7
<JohnFlux> Tribaal: ah yes, that would be perfect.  I can only find 3.5.0 on 12.10
<JohnFlux> Tribaal: any idea if I could just install it?
<Tribaal> JohnFlux: what do you mean? Install 3.8.0 on you 12.10?
<JohnFlux> Tribaal: yes, exactly
<Tribaal> JohnFlux: well, I guess you can.
<Tribaal> JohnFlux: just make sure you have all the dependencies right if any (and the linux headers etc...)
<Tribaal> JohnFlux: my personal suggestion would be to update to raring instead, it will most probably be more stable than a frankenbuntu
<Tribaal> but yeah, ymmv
<JohnFlux> Tribaal: what's the best way to update?  just modify sources.list directly?
<JohnFlux> Tribaal: or through do-release-upgrade?
<Tribaal> JohnFlux: "do-release-upgrade -d" should just work
<Tribaal> JohnFlux: as usual, while it's been quite stable for me it's a development version etc...
<JohnFlux> Tribaal: hmm, that gives the error "AttributeError: type object 'DistUpgradeFetcherCore' has no attribute 'run_options'"
<JohnFlux> Tribaal: brand new install of kubuntu 12.10
<Tribaal> hum
<Tribaal> JohnFlux: did you "apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade" yet?
<Tribaal> (maybe the system is not up-to-date)
<JohnFlux> Tribaal: ah indeed.  I did tell the install to upgrade from the net but it didn't
<JohnFlux> Tribaal: thanks
<Tribaal> JohnFlux: welcome :)
<Tribaal> hey everyone, does anybody know if the newest NetworkManager (released today) will make it in raring?
<Tribaal> (i.e. 0.9.8)
<mmmbud> hey what version of unetbootin do i need to boot from usb
<mmmbud> ah tux_
<mmmbud> u know
<mmmbud> what version of unetbootin do i need to boot from usb
<tux_> just get the latest one
<mmmbud> you told me yesterday but i forgot to take note
<mmmbud> ah ok
<tux_> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/unetbootin-windows-latest.exe
<tux_> info at http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<tux_> will Raring get NetworkManager 0.9.8 ?
<Belial> anyone using chrome get laggy tab animations all the time only on opening a new tab?
<san_> Hi Guys
<san_> i tried in install ubuntu sdk and it went horribly wrong in 13.04
<san_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1700815/
<san_> Is there any way to revert the changes
<san_> now i cant even update or install anything
<jtaylor> apt-get install -f might work
<san_> i tried but same error
<jtaylor> if not dpkg -r <packagename>
<san_> ok let me try that
<san_> should i remove it.. /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQt5MultimediaQuick_p.so.5.0', which is also in package libqt5multimediaquick5 5.0.0-0ubuntu1~test2
<san_> tried it but didnt help
<san_> san@san-pc:/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu$ sudo dpkg -r Qt5MultimediaQuick_p.so.5.0dpkg: warning: ignoring request to remove qt5multimediaquick_p.so.5.0 which isn't installed
<san_> this is the complete error
<san_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1700873/
<san_> looks like its any existing bug
<san_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtmultimedia-opensource-src/+bug/1127404
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1127404 in qtmultimedia-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "conflict between libqt5multimediaquick5 and libqt5multimediaquick-p5" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<san_> Can anybody plz help me to resolve it?
<yofel> dpkg -r libqt5multimediaquick-p5
<san_> trying
<yofel> qt5 is still farily new in the archive
<san_> yofel: its telling this is not installed
<yofel> ah, my bad: dpkg -r libqt5multimediaquick5
<san___> sorry Yofel got disconnected
<san___> so that worked.. should i not use ubuntu sdk in 13.04?
<yofel> dpkg -r libqt5multimediaquick5 (that should be your old package)
<yofel> what package is the sdk?
<san___> its libqt5multimediaquick-p5
<san___> this as the package which created problem
<yofel> yeah, the archive packages seem to have a different layout than the PPA ones
<san___> ok.. so i should i leave the idea of installing sdk?
<yofel> it installs fine here
<san___> let me try
<san___> libqt5multimediaquick-p5
<san___> You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these. The following packages have unmet dependencies:  libqt5declarative5-qtmultimedia-plugin : Depends: libqt5multimediaquick5 but it is not installed  qtmultimedia5-dev : Depends: libqt5multimediaquick-p5 (= 5.0.1-0ubuntu1) but it is not installed
<san___> m getting this
<yofel> run apt-get install -f as requested
<san___> when i tried with -f then it created problem earlier
<yofel> didn't you remove the package?
<san___> ys remove as u suggested
<yofel> then it should work this time
<san___> The following extra packages will be installed:   libqt5multimediaquick-p5 libqt5multimediaquick5 The following NEW packages will be installed:   libqt5multimediaquick-p5 libqt5multimediaquick5 0 upgraded, 2 newly installed, 0 to remove and 70 not upgraded. 113 not fully installed or removed. Need to get 0 B/15.2 kB of archives. After this operation, 111 kB of additional disk space will be used. Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y Se
<san___> got this error
<san___> now its trying to in stall same pkg which i removed
<san___> Selecting previously unselected package libqt5multimediaquick5. (Reading database ... 210431 files and directories currently installed.) Unpacking libqt5multimediaquick5 (from .../libqt5multimediaquick5_5.0.0-0ubuntu1~test2_amd64.deb) ... Unpacking libqt5multimediaquick-p5:amd64 (from .../libqt5multimediaquick-p5_5.0.1-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb) ... dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libqt5multimediaquick-p5_5.0.1-0ubuntu1_am
<san___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1700960/
<san___> containing the whole log
<yofel> grrrrr, why is it installing the other one again..
<yofel> sudo dpkg --force-depends -i /var/cache/apt/archives/libqt5multimediaquick-p5_5.0.1-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<san___> got it this time..
<san___> Thanks a lot for you quick help :)
<yofel> sure
<san___> one more problem yofel
<san___> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  libqt5declarative5-qtmultimedia-plugin : Depends: libqt5multimediaquick5 but it is not installed
<san___> its coming because of removed pkg
<yofel> libqt5declarative5-qtmultimedia-plugin doesn't exist in the archive
<san___> so how to install this one?
<yofel> probably impossible as long as the other packages confilct
<san___> ok... Thanks
<san___> bye bye
<humanoids> when will be a drawring beta released with final 3.8 kernel?
<SonikkuAmerica> It has 3.8.0-7-generic already.
<humanoids> thats a beta kernel
<humanoids> rc7
<yofel> humanoids: it's not
<yofel>   [ Upstream Kernel Changes ]
<yofel>   * rebase to v3.8
<yofel> (from the -7 changelog)
<humanoids> that was fast
<humanoids> does nvidia stuff work now with edgers?
#ubuntu+1 2013-02-22
<ment0s_> Hi
<ment0s_> I just upgraded to 13.04 and my adeskbar stops working properly. gnome-menus dissapeared and cannot go to settings.
<ment0s_> could anyone advicew?
<ment0s_> advice*
<Phosphate-> Anyone have the latest touch build running on a Nexus 7? I can boot up fine but can't get the initial screen (with the clock etc) to respond. I'm sure I'm missing something terribly obvious...
<Phosphate-> Nevermind, guess it just needed about 10 minutes to get itself settled.
<magn3ts> Sigh, ffmpeg/avconv is still a mess in 13.04?
<magn3ts> Or is that upstream's fault?
<Humanoids> someone knows to modify grub for uefi?
<philinux> Humanoids: try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting
<BluesKaj> Hiya all
<smallfoot-> compizconfig-settings-manager is broken? ccsm
<BluesKaj> BBl
<mmmbud> hey there is a weird twitter add that appears over windows
<mmmbud> is that built into ubuntu?
<trism> mmmbud: screenshot?
<mmmbud> it dosnt show up in a screen shot
<trism> mmmbud: weird
<mmmbud> it says follow vice on twitter and cycles a bunch of pictures
<mmmbud> its annoying as flip
<Bauer1> Is there any forum to raise questions and issues I have with Ubuntu 13.04? I have several, and have been unable to get answers here...
<Bauer1> not to all of them at least
<trism> Bauer1: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=427 I believe
<Bauer1> ah, awesome, thanks trism :) BTW since you are here.. perhaps you can answer, why I cant install everpad on 13.04? https://github.com/nvbn/everpad
<Bauer1> using those instructions, I still cant find the everpad package
<trism> Bauer1: haven't looked but they probably don't have builds in the ppa for raring yet
<trism> Bauer1: nope I see a build there, strange
<trism> Bauer1: ahh it failed to build
<Bauer1> trism: are you attempting to build from source, not using apt-get?
<bjsnider> it's in dependency wait
<trism> Bauer1: no, I mean it failed to build on the ppa: https://launchpad.net/~nvbn-rm/+archive/ppa/+build/4219349 (well technically never started because it's waiting on a dependency)
<Bauer1> ahh :(
<bjsnider> it is waiting on a package that isn't in raring
<bjsnider> python-pyside.qtgui
<Bauer1> bjsnider, any way to know eta for that dep package?
<trism> Bauer1: it seems it is actually there but there is one in -proposed that is also waiting on another dep, and i think that's messing everything up
<bjsnider> pyside is already in raring
<trism> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pyside/1.1.2-1/+build/3933145
<bjsnider> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/amd64/libshiboken-dev/1.1.1-1
<bjsnider> status deleted
<Bauer1> huh, catch22 :)
<Bauer1> hmm, so how can this be resolved?
<bjsnider> dunno why it was deleted
<bjsnider> maybe it caused a bug
<bjsnider> Bauer1, you _did_ decide to use an unstable distro
<bjsnider> you are not blameless in this thing
<_Bauer> bjsnider, well I thought to give it a try and help iron out bugs, as long as it wont have fatal bugs preventing usage
<jtaylor> looks like shiboken fails to build
<jtaylor> I'll try the version from debian exp
<bjsnider> jtaylor, there a bug about that?
<jtaylor> probably not, build failures only rarely get bugs filed
<bjsnider> launchpad says it built before it was deleted
<jtaylor> it fails because it hardcodes the python3 versinons ...
<jtaylor> nice
<jtaylor> 3.3 is not listed
<bjsnider> isn't there a metapackage that can be used instead?
 * jtaylor filing bug
<jtaylor> yes python3, but its some moronic cmake check
<jtaylor> self made
<Bauer1> :) so I guess that means once the source package is fixed, should be a matter of days until the chain fixes itself?
<jtaylor> yes
<jtaylor> I'll upload a fix today
 * Bauer1 is happy :)
<Bauer1> thanks guys
<jtaylor> hm it failed at a later stage, due to python3 multiarch ...
<Bauer1> well meanwhile another issue I have problems resolving, trism: Which package should I install to have Java support in Chrome and otherwise? I have OpenJDK 7 installed, but in about:plugins Java still does not show up, and tests that java is working are failing/get stuck
<Bauer1> I do have IcedTea plugin, but the Java website does not say anything about that instead of a "Java" plugin..
<vivid> Bauer1: the icedtea plugin is the java plugin.  make sure you have the 64bit plugin installed for 64bit chrome (32 for 32)
#ubuntu+1 2013-02-23
<seta> hi, ive got a ATI HD 5770 and ubuntu 13.04, trying to install the driver results in this: http://pastie.org/6319635 any ideas?
<vivid> seta: build-essential and linux-headers-3.8.0-7-generic
<seta> both installed and current version
<owner_> ptl
<owner_> hellp
<owner_> hello
<owner_> 2
<owner_> need hello anyone
<owner_> leave
<penguin42> ooooh LibreOffice 4.0.0-beta packages
<penguin42> let those install while I get breakfast
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<mmmbud> hey
<mmmbud> can anyone help me
<penguin42> only if you ask your question
<mmmbud> all youtubw videos are tinted blue
<mmmbud> is there a way to fix flash?
<BluesKaj> mmmbud, then you probly need a flash update/upgrade or your browser flashplugin is misbehaving
<mmmbud> can i just reinstall from the upgrade centre
<IdleOne> or use youtube.com/html5
<mmmbud> ile just try
<mmmbud> still blue on youtube.com/html5
<BluesKaj> which browser ?
<mmmbud> opera
<mmmbud> sec iletry ff
<BluesKaj> hmm , try firefox or even rekonq
<mmmbud> oon rekoq?
 * penguin42 has a feeling this may be a graphics driver issue?
<mmmbud> oooh*
<mmmbud> im about to get a new gpu
<BluesKaj> penguin42, he has the 310.32 driver on a nvidia 8400GS , which works fine here
<BluesKaj> I have the same setup , except I'm on KDE
<mmmbud> im not up for a reinstall
<mmmbud> everything else is working better than ever
<BluesKaj> I still think the flashplugin on opera isn't working properly , try a differnt browser on youtube ...it can't be that difficult
<mmmbud> it works
<mmmbud> thanks
<BluesKaj> uhm, ok , what works , the new browser?
<mmmbud> reinstalled flash
<mmmbud> i have a noob question
<mmmbud> is there a correct way to learn how to  use the terminal better
<penguin42> just play
<penguin42> learn a few commands at a time, solve problems, mess around
<BluesKaj> mmmbud, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<jtaylor> does the startup disk creator work from quantal to create raring disk?
<jtaylor> mine just crashed during bootloader installation and the disk does not work :/
<penguin42> jtaylor: Should do I would have thought - not tried it - but you should be able to dd a quantal image straight onto a thumb drive?
<jtaylor> I'll try that next
<jtaylor> first another try with the creator
<jtaylor> crashed again :(
<jbicha> jtaylor: honestly I've had trouble using quantal usb-creator to create quantal disks too
<jtaylor> well dd worked
<jtaylor> but the installatino did not
<jtaylor> jsut sits there doing nothig when pressing next
<jtaylor> I miss the alternate installer were you actually got error messages without having to guess where the hell the logfile is
<penguin42>  /v/l/installer isn't it?
<jtaylor> ?
<jtaylor> oh
<jtaylor> did't see anything there
<jtaylor> at least not anything that was modified
<jtaylor> hm I wonder if I can dd one of my chroots onto the partition
<jtaylor> would that work?
<jtaylor> hm probably not
<BluesKaj> any installs that are usb releated seem have a lot of problems that the livecd doesn't have
<penguin42> jtaylor: You can generally kick chroots into working if you kick hard enough
<penguin42> jtaylor: But it's never easy
<jtaylor> BluesKaj: who uses cds nowadays?
<BluesKaj> ppl who know they're rekiable
<penguin42> heck know, they never work for me, I always use usb
<penguin42> no!
<BluesKaj> reliable , not like my typing skills :)
<penguin42> jtaylor: How is it failing for you?
<jtaylor> haven't used cds in years
<jtaylor> penguin42: when I click next on the first screen it just does nothing
<jtaylor> no io traffic not network traffic no cpu
<penguin42> I think I've heard others say the same
<jtaylor> I had that in the past when my externals where plugged in
<jtaylor> but unplugging them did not help this tiem
<BluesKaj> jtaylor, do you like wearing hair shirts because they're fashionable too ? I mean usb for installing an OS seems really problematic these days
<jtaylor> I've been doing years
<jtaylor> never had an issue
<jtaylor> pretty much since my mainboard supported it, which is probably ~10 years ago?
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Not been a problem for me
<BluesKaj> then  the usb creator is at fault
<penguin42> jtaylor: OK, so if it's hanging then hmm - any dmesg junk?
<jtaylor> didn't use the creator :P
<jtaylor> nothing in dmesg
<BluesKaj> my pc is 6 yrs old , but i don't have usb boot in the bios available as an option
<BluesKaj> well 5 yrs old I gues
<penguin42> jtaylor: I don't think this is installation media that is your problem
<jtaylor> me neither
<penguin42> jtaylor: sounds like ubiquity
<BluesKaj> ubiquity had a problem on my cd install as well , ..I had to install 12.10 then do-release-upgrade -d in order to get 13,.04 on this partition
<BluesKaj> there is a bug in launchpad describing ubiquity stalling and freezing at HW recognition
<mandoguit>  dolphin > find > more options     totally greyed out and doesn't seem to be any way, afaics, to toggle any of the options on.   anyone confirm this at their end?  Kernel: 3.8.0-7-generic x86_64 (64 bit)  Desktop: KDE 4.10.00 Distro: Ubuntu Raring Ringtail
 * penguin42 looks
<penguin42> mandoguit: Same here
<mandoguit> penguin42:   thank you very much for the confirmation...  much appreciated. :)
<penguin42> mandoguit: File a bug at kde.org
<relapse> How solid is 13.04? Worth installing now, or wait until release?
<BluesKaj> solid here , relapse
<ironhalik>  same here
<relapse> How is the transition from beta to release?
<relapse> Like, just apt-get dist-upgrade when release comes out?
<relapse> Or do you have to reinstall
<relapse> BluesKaj:
<yofel> !final
<ubottu> If you install a development version of Ubuntu Raring and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 13.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<relapse> Cool
<relapse> So beta updates to release seamlessly
<relapse> I just remember when Windows RC's would come out
<relapse> you have to whipe at release
<relapse> or after 180 days
<relapse> or some nonsense
<BluesKaj> do-release-upgrade -d , if you want to upgrade fromn 12.10 to 13.04 beta
<BluesKaj> sudo , of course
<relapse> yea
<relapse> Are there any significant changes in xubuntu1304?
<Bauer> guys, on 13.04 every time I do apt-get upgrade, the final output lines I get are:
<Bauer> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.8.0-6-generic
<Bauer> modprobe: ../tools/modprobe.c:550: print_action: Assertion `kmod_module_get_initstate(m) == KMOD_MODULE_BUILTIN' failed.
<Bauer> Aborted (core dumped)
<Bauer> what does this mean?
<penguin42> it's a program fault - shouldn't happen
<Bauer> what can we do about it then?
<penguin42> Bauer: specifically the modprobe program expected something to have a particular value and it didn't so it decided to fail rather than carry on
<penguin42> have you checked launchpad to see if anyone else has the problem?  I've not seen that one before
<Bauer> penguin42, I am unsure how to use launchpad in that regard... it gives a package search, not bugs...
<Bauer> penguin42, in here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring I can only search package, not parts of error messages and bugs..
<penguin42> Google :-)
<yeats> Bauer: launchpad search is not awesome.  I usually use 'site:launchpad.net' on google
<penguin42> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kmod/+bug/1073062
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1073062 in kmod (Ubuntu) "modprobe: Assertion `kmod_module_get_initstate(m) == KMOD_MODULE_BUILTIN' failed" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<yeats> or site:bugs.launchpad.net
<penguin42> Bauer: Does the workaround in comment #2 work for you?
<Bauer> penguin42, I would have to reboot to test it
<penguin42> Bauer: Sounds worth a try
<penguin42> Bauer: Please tell us either way if it works
<Bauer> ok, brb rebooting then
<Bauer> penguin42, I am back but I cant tell if it helped, until I get something to install in apt-get upgrade
<Bauer> because this error only showed during upgrades
<penguin42> ok
<Bauer> but still no fix to the package conflict preventing the creation of everpad package for RR :(
<Kurdistan> How is 13.04 compare to 12.10 when it comes to Unity-performance (dash, launcher, HUD etc)? How is the overal boot-time/shutdown compare to 12.10?
<Kurdistan> The desktop effect are they smoother then before?
#ubuntu+1 2013-02-24
<captine> Hi all.  My 12.04.2 locks  up from time to time.  I am thinking of trying a newer kernel from the kernel ppa, but believe this is not officially supported.  i have a question regarding what is in the "extra" kernel package?  is this the right place to ask?
<captine> question really is what is in the linux-image-extra-3.7.8-030708-generic_3.7.8-030708.201302141605_amd64.deb that is considered "extra"... which one should i rather use.  the kernel without the "extra"
<hyper_ch> howdy, I have serious issues with 3.8.0-7 kernel.... it makes my network freeze when using samba
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<penguin42> Hey BK
<BluesKaj> hi penguin42
<hyper_ch> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi hyper_ch
<hyper_ch> kernel 3.8 doesn't like cifs
<penguin42> hyper_ch: What exactly are you seeing?
<hyper_ch> penguin42: http://images.sjau.ch/img/ee9273cb.jpg
<hyper_ch> blocks all network, recoverable only be reboot
<hyper_ch> using quantal kernel now on raring :)
<penguin42> hyper_ch: Please make sure you report that
<penguin42> hyper_ch: That looks like a couple of separate problems; iommu stuff shouldn't be protocol dependent
<hyper_ch> well, when using scp, ftp, rsync no problems... just with cifs as far as I've seen
<penguin42> hyper_ch: Yeh, it's odd though; please report it
<penguin42> hyper_ch: What's the 1st error you see in the logs?
<hyper_ch> penguin42: no idea
<penguin42> hyper_ch: I see the no writeable handles there 1st; it almost looks like a memory leak
<hyper_ch> penguin42: I did add here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/856496
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 856496 in linux (Ubuntu) "DMA: Out of SW-IOMMU space on 8GB RAM Intel Mobile 4 Series Chipset Laptop due to wired ethernet (jme)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<hyper_ch> but not sure if I shouldn't split it somewhere else
<penguin42> hyper_ch: you should to do it as a separate bug
<penguin42> generally kernel bugs should be kept separate
<hyper_ch> penguin42: it sounded the same
<penguin42> hyper_ch: Yeh, for kernel ones it's best to leave it to the devs to figure out if it is; there can be weird interactions
<penguin42> hyper_ch: And if you're only seeing it on cifs that's interesting on it's own
<hyper_ch> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1132477
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1132477 in linux (Ubuntu) "DMA: Out of SW-IOMMU space for xx bytes at device" [Undecided,New]
<penguin42> how did you report that?  Unfortunately it's not got any of the logs
<hyper_ch> what logs?
<hyper_ch> I just filled in the form
<penguin42> yeh, it's better to use ubuntu-bug to report stuff
<penguin42> hyper_ch: Can you boot into the affected kernel and then run   apport-collect 1132477
<penguin42> (You'll get an automated message asking you to do that shortly anyway)
<hyper_ch> no apport on kubuntu
<penguin42> you should have apport-collect
<hyper_ch> nope
<penguin42> then install it, it'll attach a copy of the dmesg and hardware info on the machine
<penguin42> a bot will ask you for that log info shortly anyway; the bug report as is doesn't have enough info for anyone to do anything with it
<penguin42> hyper_ch: Also, that picture you showed me had more log messages in which are likely to be useful
<hyper_ch> not really
<hyper_ch> plenty of inodes left on the server
<hyper_ch> Filesystem                 Inodes   IUsed     IFree IUse% Mounted on
<hyper_ch> /dev/mapper/sda3_crypt  121552896  195644 121357252    1% /
<penguin42> that's irrelevant
<hyper_ch> and I can't really use apport
<hyper_ch> since when I reproduce the bug, I can't do anything on the network anymore
<hyper_ch> so it can't submit anything
<penguin42> but you can boot into that kernel and run it to at least get the boot logs and hardware info
<penguin42> also if you have any info in the /var/log logs showing that set of errors you can see the 1st ones that triggered it
<hyper_ch> for that I don't need to run apport
<penguin42> fine; if you want then go and attach ALL the logs that apport would normally attach to the bug
<hyper_ch> -> /var/log is tmpfs
<hyper_ch> dpkg-query: no packages found matching linux
<SonikkuAmerica> Hey! I'm having a problem with graphical shutdown sequence on the Raring alpha.
<SonikkuAmerica> Currently, the only empirical way to shut it off is to [ sudo shutdown now ] in terminal or tty, & the last time that happened it hung forever.
<penguin42> SonikkuAmerica: And it worked on quantal?
<SonikkuAmerica> penguin42: No problem in Quantal
<penguin42> SonikkuAmerica: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Freeze_during_boot_or_shutdown_screen
<penguin42> SonikkuAmerica: Perhaps that will give you some more debug
<SonikkuAmerica> OK, I'll give that a shot then.
<SonikkuAmerica> penguin42: OK, I see what the issue is in this case: It has to do with the "one or more tasks are not responding" dialog. Selecting "Shut Down Anyway" does not work at this time.
<penguin42> hyper_ch: Have you tried booting the kernel with the intel_iommu=off option - I see some suggestions from others on other systems
<frank_> skype  stopped working. is there a way to make it work again?
<hyper_ch> penguin42: I have, same result
<SonikkuAmerica> frank_: Can you pastebin a traceback or maybe run it in a terminal?
<penguin42> SonikkuAmerica: I'm surprised that causes it to hang for ever
<SonikkuAmerica> penguin42: No, it's not that... pushing the "Shut Down Anyway" button just does nothing.
<frank_> when i run it in a terminal it says segmentation fault (core dumped)
<SonikkuAmerica> Selecting "Shut Down" from the system menu works perfectly after that.
<hyper_ch> frank_: skype works here
<hyper_ch> frank_: I added the quantal partner repository
<frank_> ok...thanks ...will try that :)
<penguin42> hyper_ch: I've set the importance and stuff on it now; if the intel-iommu option doesn't help then we'll see if any of the others have any suggestions
<hyper_ch> penguin42: I can set it again and provide log
<hyper_ch> if you want
<penguin42> hyper_ch: No, I don't know enough about the iommu stuff to really say anything more
<SonikkuAmerica> Another thing: When an app is called in from another one, apparently the global menu does not switch from the parent app to the child...
<SonikkuAmerica> Once again, a Raring thing.
<SonikkuAmerica> Nevver happened in Quantal.
<SonikkuAmerica> *with one v
<hyper_ch> penguin42: how can you confirm it?
<penguin42> hyper_ch: It seems to be the normal practice on kernel bugs to mark them as confirmed once they have the logs
<hyper_ch> penguin42: ok :) I have no idea about that
<penguin42> hyper_ch: And anyway, assuming that the logs are real you've obviously hit a real bug so there's no point arguing about that!
<hyper_ch> penguin42: curious abou thtat:  "Feb 24 16:46:24 subi kernel: [  364.032492] CIFS VFS: Send error in Close = -9"  this doesn't appear in the 3.5 kernel log
<penguin42> hyper_ch: Yeh, I don't know if these are separate bugs or not
<hyper_ch> no idea
<Atlantic777> Anyone having problems with wicd?
<Atlantic777> I've just installed 13.04 from minimal iso, put xorg and awesome wm but wicd daemon doesn't want to start.
<SonikkuAmerica> Well, looks like Pidgin's indicator-messages plugin is broken too. It only spills notifications, but opening it (from dash or indicator) fails silently.
<SonikkuAmerica> I wish I could get a traceback.
<SonikkuAmerica> Or find a way to terminal into it. (Is there a way to do that?)
<SonikkuAmerica> What's more, doing [ ps ax | grep pidgin ] gives about a gazillion pid's, and the [ kill ] command doesn't kill the hidden process.
<trism> SonikkuAmerica: indicator-messages doesn't really do anything special when you click the app, just execs it, and the pidgin-libnotify plugin doesn't do anything special when this happens either, so for some reason pidgin isn't dealing with multiple instances correctly
<SonikkuAmerica> libnotify wasn't made to open the associated program.
<SonikkuAmerica> Well, Pidgin is not getting exec'ed/restored from indicator-messages, but all the other apps are fine
<trism> SonikkuAmerica: libnotify isn't involved, that is just the name of the plugin that handles notifications and the messaging menu
<trism> SonikkuAmerica: well, libnotify does the notifications stuff but otherwise it is libmessaging-menu
<SonikkuAmerica> Yeah, I know that.
<SonikkuAmerica> OK... should I submit a bug report over Launchpad?
<SonikkuAmerica> for libmessaging-menu?
<SonikkuAmerica> Or is this a Pidgin bug?
<trism> SonikkuAmerica: no I'd file it against pidgin
<SonikkuAmerica> OK
<SonikkuAmerica> Thanks for the info
<trism> SonikkuAmerica: it may be a messaging-menu bug but again, it doesn't really do anything special, just execs it
<trism> SonikkuAmerica: can you run pidgin from a terminal when pidgin is already running and see if that works correctly?
<SonikkuAmerica> I tried that, it just hangs. Definitely a Pidgin issue
<trism> SonikkuAmerica: might be worth running it through gdb to see where it is hanging
<SonikkuAmerica> Okie-dokie
<SonikkuAmerica> Actually I'll run it through ddd (which uses gdb)
<mandoguit> Hmm....toggle on the Nepomuk Indexer so I would have search function in Dolphin and now Nepomuk keeps crashing every couple of minutes.   Known problem by any chance?   Kernel: 3.8.0-7-generic x86_64 (64 bit) Desktop: KDE 4.10.00 Distro: Ubuntu Raring Ringtail (development branch)
<SonikkuAmerica> Well then again, Raring has no installation candidate in the Pidgin external PPA.
<ikonia> not surprised
<ikonia> why would PPA people host a repo for a non-released repo
<SonikkuAmerica> Ditto.
<SonikkuAmerica> I might as well be on a cruise to Tahiti.
<yofel> mandoguit: a backtrace of the crash would be helpful - and file a bug in any case, this shouldn't be happening
<mandoguit> yofel:   thanks for responding   here is the bug report etc   https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=315732
<ubottu> KDE bug 315732 in fileindexer "Nepomuk keeps crashing" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<mandoguit> heh....neat!   haven't seen that before.
<yofel> mandoguit: from the possible dup it looks like we need a newer poppler lib
<mandoguit> yofel:   not sure what you mean by that statement to be honest.   Is more information or an upgrade needed at my end of things or are you refering that a library needs to be updated upstream?   thanks again
<yofel> mandoguit: we need to update a library in k/ubuntu - see https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=315031
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse XML returned by KDE: timed out (http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=315031&ctype=xml)
<yofel> so you'll have to wait until that's done - or find the PDF file the indexer is choking on
<mandoguit> yofel:    ahh....ok thank you. will check that out then.
<yofel> mandoguit: actually, you can get some packages from https://launchpad.net/~matttbe/+archive/ppa/+sourcepub/2903898/+listing-archive-extra until then
<mandoguit> yofel:   ok sounds good.  will check that out after I look over that other bug report.   wasn't sure if my problem was related to that one or not so decided to file a fresh one.   :)
<yofel> that's good, but as your backtrace shows that it's the PDF indexer crashing it's likely that issue
<mandoguit> yofel:    guess I should try to become a bit more familiar with the backtraces too then.  :)
#ubuntu+1 2014-02-17
<basketball> is todays current build stable
<basketball> is there a torent for ubuntu 14.04
<basketball> daily
<Daekdroom> There isn't any .torrent in http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Daekdroom> (and it sorta makes sense there isn't a torrent for daily, given it changes.. erm... daily, and there is no point in seeding things that will be obsolete within a day)
<basketball> so once i download it will there be a way to have it update automattically or will i have to redownload it
<Daekdroom> Run the update manager and you should be fine
<Daekdroom> Alternatively, 'sudo apt-get update' followed by 'sudo apt-get upgrade' (you'll eventually need 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade')
<basketball> ok how do i burn it to a cd once it downloads
<IdleOne> you can't. The iso is too big for a cd, you could use a DVD or USB
<IdleOne> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<IdleOne> you might want to also take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto#Burning_the_ISO_on_to_a_DVD
<basketball> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<basketball> !install-dvd
<basketball> <basketball> IdleOne,  SCSI error on write(36592,16): See MMC specs: Sense Key 4 "Drive error", ASC 03 ASCQ 00.
<basketball> <basketball> when burning to dv
<basketball> IdleOne,  ^^^ Daekdroom
<basketball> rww,  <basketball>   SCSI error on write(36592,16): See MMC specs: Sense Key 4 "Drive error", ASC 03 ASCQ 00.when burning to dv
<basketball> SCSI error on write(138304,16): [4 09 01] Drive error. Tracking servo failure.  when dfownloading
<TJ-> basketball: two things: 1) the DVD drive possibly needs a firmware update 2) reduce the write-speed multiplier to make the write more reliable
<basketball> how do i do that
<ThomasB> Rhythmbox needs last.fm scrobbling
<ThomasB> and it needs it now
<AussieDownUnder> G'day. Just installed a fresh xubuntu 14.04 alpha 2 & first thing I've noticed is that when you drag a windows to the top of the screen it doesn't maximize to the whole screen, it maximizes horizontally okay but vertically it only fills half of the screen.
<AussieDownUnder> What's the go in xubuntu 14.04 with no option in the properties of a file to run it as an executable?
<TheDrums> AussieDownUnder: THe first one, where it maximizes like that is an xfwm4 thing, not actually a mistake as it was designed like that.
<AussieDownUnder> TheDrums, can I set it to fully maximise then?
<TheDrums> Sadly no, not at this time.  IIRC there is an upstream bug report about it though.
<AussieDownUnder> TheDrums, umm whoops I thought you were replying to another question I asked elsewhere sorry
<TheDrums> AussieDownUnder: The question about dragging something to the top of the screen, that's the one I answered. :)
<AussieDownUnder> thedrums, oh yeah sorry I'm losing track of what I've asked, I'm on different channels (not asking the same thing) asking about a heap of things.
<AussieDownUnder> thedrums, where would the best place be to post reports about bugs or suggestions? Is there something in the alpha for doing either of those?
<elfy> AussieDownUnder: this 'alpha' of your's - have you been updating it and upgrading as packages come through?
<elfy> or is it still as it was when you got it?
<AussieDownUnder> elfy, I installed it today & let it update
<elfy> then it's not an alpha anymore - it's the same as the current daily :)
<elfy> report bugs on the tracker
<AussieDownUnder> elfy, oh wow nice. Let me noob up a storm in here, what tracker & how?
<elfy> you got a launchpad account?
<AussieDownUnder> elfy, sure do
<elfy> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker
<elfy> login to that - http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/308/builds
<elfy> rather :)
<elfy> then pick the flavour
<AussieDownUnder> elfy, so should I be reporting since I'm on the xubuntu 14.04?
<AussieDownUnder> oh
<elfy> AussieDownUnder: actually - I'm waking up still here - what sort of bug?
<elfy> AussieDownUnder: this is the +1 channel - NOT just ubuntu :)
<elfy> AussieDownUnder: because that might be the wrong place to report - depending on the bug
<elfy> if it is one of our packages there is somewhere else to do it
<AussieDownUnder> elfy, no bugs yet I'm pretty sure, was just preparing for the future of a possible bug, but yeah my main query so far was when windows only half fill the screen when you drag something to the side/top of the screen like in ubuntu  then it usually maximises the application
<AussieDownUnder> elfy, not sure if that's only happening in xubuntu or ubuntu as well.
<AussieDownUnder> elfy, also will this version of 14.04 I have installed now automatically be updated to release version?
<elfy> it will update if you update it :)
<elfy> my main query so far was when windows only half fill the screen when you drag something to the side/top of the screen
<elfy> that is normal ^^
<elfy> package bugs for us can be reported here if there is a test for it http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker
<AussieDownUnder> elfy, but I want it to fill into the whole screen like ubuntu or windows whaaaaaa
<elfy> and if you have queries regarding our stuff feel free to talk to me as well
<elfy> AussieDownUnder: I want a £1,000,000 but I'm not going to get it ;)
<AussieDownUnder> elfy, I'll send you a million pounds......of sand
<elfy> right - that helps :p
<AussieDownUnder> You might be able to make it into a heap of glassware & sell it to make more then a million pounds, then you can invest & buy more send then multiply into a billion dollar business.
<AussieDownUnder> more sand*
<AussieDownUnder> elfy, I had another question but can't remember it now. Oh would here be the appropriate place to find out how to properly delete all the other o/s's off of the same hardrive I have 14.04 on? I have ubuntu studio 12.04, ubuntu 12.04 & random empty partitions. I'd like to keep 14.04 as the main & wipe the rest into one clean partition or at least just 2 partitions, one for the 14.04 & the rest for storage
<AussieDownUnder> elfy, I've deleted 2 o/s's off already but everytime I do I have to run boot-repair. I was thinking of wiping it, rearranging it in disk utility & then running boot-repair before I restart. I just don't really want to format the drive & start over again even though I'm good at starting over.
<elfy> well personally I'd just redo it all - but then I'm doing that constantly anyway
<elfy> but if you don't want to - and if you keep having to use bootrepair I'd guess that you've got issues with grub not installed in the right place
<AussieDownUnder> elfy, I probably will, would be nice to push one button & reinstall all the custom ppa stuff, pretty sure I've forgotton half the stuff I had installed on my old main ubuntu. Be nice to somehow sync that kind of stuff on the ubuntu cloud & get an option to reinstall it
<elfy> when you boot - is 14.04 at the top of the list - or is it one of your other installs
<AussieDownUnder> elfy, yeah top of the list
<rww> boot from LiveCD, gparted or whatever to delete everything that isn't 14.04, chroot into the 14.04 partition, edit grub config if necessary, update-grub
<elfy> rww: yep
<elfy> anyway AussieDownUnder - I'm off now - back later
<AussieDownUnder> rww, would the live 14.04 usb be fine for that?
<AussieDownUnder> elfy, okay thanks for your time
<rww> yes
<AussieDownUnder> I really do hate whenever you install a linux distro that it changes the grub to its own. I liked the fancy one that desktop-xubuntu installed on my ubuntu.
<elfy> if you don't accept the defaults then it will install grub where you tell it to - then you can update-grub from the main one and it will find the newer one - do it all the time here
<jo-erlend> do we have computer vision installed by default in Ubuntu now? I can't remember having installed it. And if so; what is it needed for?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<ikonia> !info minidlna
<ubottu> minidlna (source: minidlna): lightweight DLNA/UPnP-AV server targeted at embedded systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.24+dfsg-1 (trusty), package size 142 kB, installed size 362 kB
<jack> running xubuntu-trusty
<jack> no breakages so far
<jack> can anyone recommend a better mp3 player than clementine?
<BLZbubba_> thank you for ending this 4 year nightmare.  I am so glad upstart is on its way out... when 10.04 came out I switched my ubuntu servers to centos.  I can't wait to give the next LTS release a try
<BLZbubba_> once ubuntu boots it is a better server, but with upstart you could never be sure it would ever boot up
<randomcpp> hi, why is it required to install unity8 with the latest update?
<kblin> BLZbubba_: you're aware that 14.04 will still ship with upstart, right?
<BLZbubba_> kblin: you're shitting me, that means 2 more years of pain
<BLZbubba_> better late than never, I guess :(
<kblin> BLZbubba_: If I read that blog entry from shuttleworth correctly, 14.04 will still have upstart
<kblin> BLZbubba_: I expect 14.04 to be frozen enough to not pull and replace the init system now
<popey> kblin: correct
<popey> and probably 14.10 will also have upstart
<jack> url?
<yofel> jack: if you mean the blog entry: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1316
<kblin> heck, whatever you have against upstart, I wouldn't want to run a distro where somebody replaced pid 1 two months before release
<kblin> that's quite a larger change than deciding to go for a new version of firefox or the like
<jack> thx
<nvrpunk> anyone get transparency working in gnome-terminal in tahr?
<u-foka> nvrpunk, worksforme
<nvrpunk> where are private keys stored?
<nvrpunk> for gpg
<Pici> ~/.gnupg
<BLZbubba_> kblin: i would agree with you if upstart weren't so terrible.  it is possible to install both and move services away from upstart over time (e.g. how EL6 did it)
<BLZbubba_> but my 8.04 updates are going to go away before 16.04 comes out
<BLZbubba_> so i'm in a bind now
<BLZbubba_> they are already gone really but i'll try el7 before 14.04
#ubuntu+1 2014-02-18
<Daekdroom> Does anyone here use Clementine? Whenever I try to search a song in my library, nothing happens and CPU usage spikes.
<vedranm> hey guys, does 14.04 pre-release enable ibus by default?
<AussieDownUnder> First Xubuntu 14.04 bug
<AussieDownUnder> While Steam for linux was installing no matter what I did to change windows or applications I'd continuously be thrown back to the software centre page for steam. Before I moved applications to another workspace I could switch between apps no worries, after I opted to move installers to another workspace I'd be getting thrown back to mostly the software centre screen. I ended up waiting out the steam download/installer
<AussieDownUnder>  & it stopeed after that. So I assume it's to do with the steam install while it's installing
<AussieDownUnder> Can't seem to find my steam game folder in 14.04, is it hidden?
<soee> why there is Firefox 25 not 27 http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/firefox ?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<riverloop> Hi, I'm currently running 12.04, I'd like to replace it with Trusty if it is currently in a usable shape.
<riverloop> Can somebody tell how usable is Trusty currently?
<philinux> riverloop;~ hi they get tetchy in #ubuntu with +1 questions
<riverloop> That's alright. I'm new to IRC.
<philinux> I'm running it now on this acer 1410 laptop
<philinux> I would not run it on my main desktop though
<riverloop> I have Acer 4736z, it's running 12.04 well, but there is a notable delay for the laptop to boot.
<philinux> Have you got a spare partition to dual boot 14.04
<riverloop> I have, in fact.
<riverloop> I have a 12.10 partition, which I don't use anymore.
<philinux> just be aware that 14.04 is using a beta version of grub
<popey> I'm using 14.04 on my laptop and desktop
<popey> it's been pretty robust so far
<riverloop> popey: do you update it everyday?
<popey> ya
<philinux> riverloop;~ you can check out some of the issues here > http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=427
<philinux> riverloop;~ yep same here update every day
<riverloop> Alright. Thanks. The links would be helpful for me.
<popey> i sometimes update multiple times a day if there's interesting stuff
<riverloop> I don't have a reliable internet connection, sadly.
<riverloop> I can't update it too often.
<philinux> riverloop;~ dont use software updater
<riverloop> how do you update it then?
<philinux> riverloop;~ terminal or synaptic
<riverloop> Okay.
<riverloop> I've always disliked software updater.
<philinux> riverloop;~ sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<riverloop> philinux: Thanks!
<philinux> riverloop;~ watch the dist-upgrade and check if it wants to remove anything
<philinux> riverloop;~ or start with just upgrade and see what it wants to do
<riverloop> Okay. I think it would be wise to take a backup before everything.
<philinux> riverloop;~ goes without question
<philinux> riverloop;~ read the stickies in the u+1 forum re testing
<riverloop> Alright. Thanks!
<BluesKaj> feature freeze on thurs, so upgrade now !  :)
<Nothing_Much> Feature freeze?
<Nothing_Much> BluesKaj: What do you mean?
<BluesKaj> Nothing_Much, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<Nothing_Much> Ah okay
<ice9> I installed unity 8 on 13.10 from apt-get, how do I run it?
<Nothing_Much> ice9: Did you check to see whether it's running or not? It should be enabled by default
<ice9> Nothing_Much: I did: unity --version and it's 7
<Nothing_Much> Are you using the FOSS drivers?
<Nothing_Much> Or the proprietary ones?
<ice9> Nothing_Much: FOSS
<Nothing_Much> ice9: Post the output of this
<Nothing_Much> ps afx | grep unity-system-compositor
<ice9> nothing
<ice9> 11379 pts/5    S+     0:00          |       \_ grep unity-system-compositor
<Nothing_Much> Hmm..
<ice9> I think its not started
<ice9> when I rutn unity8 it starts the phone shell demo
<Nothing_Much> Unity 8 isn't on the desktop yet
<ice9> got it
<Nothing_Much> You can run Mir with Unity 7 at the moment for an extra 5 years  on 14.04
<Nothing_Much> Hopefully Mir gets released by 14.10
<ice9> why would I use mir instead of X?
<Nothing_Much> Uh.. you asked?
<Nothing_Much> Oh wait
<Nothing_Much> Sorry
<Nothing_Much> Mir is going to replace Xorg after 14.04, but it should be mature enough for everyday use by 14.10
<Nothing_Much> And that's when Unity 8 will be available
<Nothing_Much> For the desktop
<ice9> Nothing_Much: but Mir now is not for product use yet?
<Nothing_Much> Not necessarily, it's mostly for users that want to test it out and developers that wanna help contribute
<Nothing_Much> In fact I think I might want to install Mir now..
<ice9> Nothing_Much: is there any advantages for end users to run Mir instead of X?
<Nothing_Much> As far as I know, there's a slight increase in FPS for *some* games on Intel HD graphics.
<Nothing_Much> It's that and less bloat from X
<ice9> since it's a wrapper between applications and X, things should get slower not faster
<Nothing_Much> It's not a wrapper, it's something else that I'm not sure what it's named.
<philinux> I tried mir on this acer 1410 and saw no diff which is good I suppose
<Nothing_Much> Because it's an X replacement
<Nothing_Much> brb
<genii> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Trusty Tahr (14.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseSchedule
<genii> ubottu: schedule is <reply> A schedule of Trusty Tahr (14.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<ubottu> Sorry, the @schedule function has been disabled. To see the schedule for meetings see http://fridge.ubuntu.com/calendar. To see the current time in another time zone, use @now
<ubottu> But schedule already means something else!
<genii> ubottu: !schedule is <reply> A schedule of Trusty Tahr (14.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<ubottu> But schedule already means something else!
<genii> ubottu: no !schedule is <reply> A schedule of Trusty Tahr (14.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<ubottu> I know nothing about !schedule yet, genii
<genii> ubottu: no schedule is <reply> A schedule of Trusty Tahr (14.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<ubottu> I'll remember that genii
<genii> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Trusty Tahr (14.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseSchedule
 * genii smacks the bot
<genii> Meh, work
<Pici> odd
<genii> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Trusty Tahr (14.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<genii> Pici: Had to specify the channel
<Pici> genii: oh, so you deleted and re-added it in private?
<genii> Pici: Yes, so as not to spam and also dissect a bit more it's messages
<Pici> genii: good good
<Nothing_Much> Is it safe to use http://ubuntu-manual.org/about as a curriculum?
<miseria> "cuantos millones de humanos perderian su trabajo si un miserable salario minimo fuera mandatorio en el planeta?" bienvenidos: http://castroruben.com *temo_a_un_ser_sin_rival*
<pepee> hi
<pepee> is this correct?  http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTYwNzU    VDPAU will not be enabled for the radeon driver in trusty?
<bekks> Ok, so who broke the latest kernel yesterday? :P Took me an hour to get my laptop up and runnin again :)
<utusan> GS upgrade looking better and better. plus got the debian logo wallpaper. nice.
<AussieDownUnder> Is it possible to change the xubuntu screen that you log back in from after the pc has locked itself? I'd like to see the same screen you use for login if that's possible.
<AussieDownUnder> How do I get more options for default programs? Can't set bugger all
<bekks> AussieDownUnder: What are you actually trying to do?
#ubuntu+1 2014-02-19
<Nothing_Much> When I upgraded to Ubuntu 14.04 I noticed I'm not recieving any updates
<Nothing_Much> How do I reenable the updates to appear daily?
<Nothing_Much> I already checked in the software sources
<Nothing_Much> And it says that it checks daily
<Nothing_Much> But it doesn't
<Daekdroom> Try doing it manually
<Daekdroom> An error message could show up
<Nothing_Much> Daekdroom: Okay I got an error
<Nothing_Much> It says
<Nothing_Much> "Not all updates can be installed"
<Daekdroom> How did you try to upgrade?
<Daekdroom> apt-get or upgrade-manager?
<Nothing_Much> I upgraded with do-release-upgrade
<Daekdroom> Not necessary. You're already using 14.04
<Daekdroom> 'sudo apt-get upgrade' (and occasionally 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade') are all you need.
<Nothing_Much> Daekdroom: Yeah but when will the updates begin to show up daily again?
<Nothing_Much> When the final release of 14.04 shows up?
<Daekdroom> If anything, updates should be appearing daily during the development phase
<Nothing_Much> Well they aren't
<Nothing_Much> And haven't been until I ran the Software Updater
<Nothing_Much> There's a "partial upgrade" and "continue" buttons
<Daekdroom> I haven't been paying attention if they are offered to me daily, because I usually run the commands from terminal.
<Nothing_Much> Daekdroom: Well that's interesting, but when someone upgrades with do-release-upgrade, then that could be a problem that people are missing security updates
<jcrubino> I am attempting to do an apt-get update
<jcrubino> but i get
<jcrubino> E: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty InRelease: Clearsigned file isn't valid, got 'NODATA'
<jcrubino> error
<jcrubino> what can I do ?
<rww> jcrubino: run sudo apt-get update -o Debug::Acquire::http=true , see if it provides any useful errors
<rww> if you're using a proxy server, check that that's working properly (and you're logged into it and what not)
<jcrubino> https://dpaste.de/yOaa
<jcrubino> no proxy server
<rww> http://ppa.launchpad.net/ works fine in a web browser?
<jcrubino> yep, is just a directory
<jcrubino> though
<jcrubino> http
<jcrubino> not https
<rww> odd.
<rww> which PPAs do you have enabled?
<soee_> guys what happend with libavcodec-extra-53 package ?
<soee_> and how to get h.264 support now ?
<rww> it became libavcodec-extra-54
<soee_> rww: ok thanks, any idea why thers no h.264 support ?
<rww> no idea, I don't use libav
<jcrubino> rww: whats the easiest way to dump that to file?
<rww> jcrubino: cat /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | grep ppa.launchpad.net
<jcrubino> https://dpaste.de/z795
<jcrubino> thanks
<rww> well for starters, go through and clean all of the "precise" PPAs out
<rww> apart from that, the /var/lib/apt/lists/partial filename mentioned in the other paste might make it more obvious which of that bunch it means
<AussieDownUnder> elfy: Erm am I supposed to put something like that in a terminal?
<elfy> what?
<elfy> AussieDownUnder: I have absolutely no idea what you're talking about
<AussieDownUnder> elfy, whoops wrong person sorry.
<elfy> :)
<AussieDownUnder> Running Xubuntu 14.04 daily, trying to run minecraft.jar, there's not options in properties to allow it to run as executeable. I have Java 7 installed. Any other way to get the sucker running?
<AussieDownUnder> Well whatta ya know, typed some jargon in the terminal & got it going. "sudo java -jar /home/smeg/Downloads/Minecraft.jar"
<TheDrums> AussieDownUnder: Err, shouldn't run minecraft as root.
<AussieDownUnder> thedrums, right, the sudo thing is a habit
<adamshsiasd> Is anyone there?
<adamshsiasd> I try anyways, see if some is out there in the ether
<adamshsiasd> I fail when booting into my system.
<adamshsiasd> first thing that happens: apache2: config test failed: mktemp failed tp create directory via template.
<adamshsiasd> sudo apt-get upgrade ==>  dpkg failured debconf version is debconf installed?
<adamshsiasd> apt-get install debconf  ==> dpkg failured debconf version is debconf installed?
<adamshsiasd> dpkg --configure -a ==> unable to create new file /var/lib/dpkg/info/format-new
<adamshsiasd> No dircetory /var/backups
<AussieDownUnder> Minecraft doesn't really like being changed from fullscreen to a smaller frame size or vice versa, it stops working.
<adamshsiasd> fsck ==> /dev/sdb1: 0.4% non-contiguos
<adamshsiasd> The last major thing i did was moving my /home to another partition
<adamshsiasd> I didnt have a /var/lib/dpkg folder at boot
<adamshsiasd> I'll repeat my broadcast
<adamshsiasd> I fail when booting into my system.
<adamshsiasd> first thing that happens: apache2: config test failed: mktemp failed tp create directory via template.
<adamshsiasd> sudo apt-get upgrade ==>  dpkg failured debconf version is debconf installed?
<adamshsiasd> apt-get install debconf  ==> dpkg failured debconf version is debconf installed?
<adamshsiasd> dpkg --configure -a ==> unable to create new file /var/lib/dpkg/info/format-new
<adamshsiasd> fsck ==> /dev/sdb1: 0.4% non-contiguos
<adamshsiasd> The last major thing i did was moving my /home to another partition
<AussieDownUnder> I don't know, run a love usb of ubuntu & install boot-repair then run that.
<AussieDownUnder> live*
<AussieDownUnder> Sorry no love here
<adamshsiasd> Love usb. I'll se if i can get a hold of one of those
<AussieDownUnder> Honestly don't know if boot repair will work for that. Sounds like you need to tell your o/s where everything is now that you moved it all. Probs a better program or way of moving directories that updates its location to the o/s
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<pepee> hi.  is this correct?  http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTYwNzU    VDPAU will not be enabled for the radeon driver in trusty?
<genii> pepee: They could probably better answer that in #ubuntu-x
<pepee> genii, thanks
<pietro10> Hi. My laptop has been picking up and auto-adding network printers from school. How do I get it to stop? Thanks.
<ali1234> bug 1282299
<ubottu> bug 1282299 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "Rhythmbox not added to indicator-sound menu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1282299
<ali1234> anyone else got that and could confirm it?
<Daekdroom> It's working ok for me.
<Daekdroom> Oh. One has to reset it.
<Daekdroom> Let me try
<ali1234> failed on two different systems here
<ali1234> one running unity, one running xfce
<Daekdroom> Hm.
<Daekdroom> It appeared again once I started it.
#ubuntu+1 2014-02-20
<ChogyDan> systemd, is it possible to start playing with it on *buntu yet?
<kblin> morning folks
<kblin> seems like my network manager keeps breaking my WIFI connection
<kblin> it claims to be connected, but I can't get packets out, and "kill $(ps ax | grep " NetworkManager" | grep -v grep | awk '{ print $1}')" fixes it
<randomcpp> Hi, does anybody know how I can disable ctrl+space shortcut in trusty? this shortcut shows a small window with the available keyboard layouts
<randomcpp> in settings>keyboard>shortcut this shortcut is not listed
<randomcpp> ok solved
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<codfather>  A quick question about SPICE support in 14.04 - is it going to be improved over that which was provided with 12.04?
<raid1ubuntu> this channel is only for ubuntu 14.04?
<raid1ubuntu> ubuntu server setup failed to install GRUB on my raid 1  /dev/md126
<raid1ubuntu> is this generally possible on a raid1 array?
<jpds> raid1ubuntu: Yes, it's only for 14.04, server stuff tends to go in #ubuntu-server.
<raid1ubuntu> i am using 14.04 ubuntu server x64
<raid1ubuntu> and have trouble in setup when installing grub
<raid1ubuntu> i want to boot from raid1 using grub, is this generally possible, or do i have to select one of the disks of the array for this?
<raid1ubuntu> jpds: is this the correct channel for me or should i better ask in the server channel
<raid1ubuntu> ?
<jpds> No, this is correct.
<jpds> I just generally use hardware RAID myself, so can't help.
<raid1ubuntu> ok
<codfather> Asked earlier - anyone? -  A quick question about SPICE support in 14.04 - is it going to be improved over that which was provided with 12.04?
<codfather> This is specific regard to KVM virtual machines
<philinux> codfather;~ if no one responds you might have better luck here > https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-devel-discuss
<pietro10> Hi. Trying to cross-compile a 32-bit gtk program on 64-bit Ubuntu. I installed gcc/g++-multilib, both 32-bit and 64-bit libgtk-3-0 packages, and libgtk-3-dev, and passed -m32 to CFLAGS, CXXFLAGS, and LDFLAGS, however linking still can't find any of the GTK+ libraries. I do not get any messages about incompatible library versions, only that it could not find any of the GTK+ libraries. What can I do to fix this? Thanks.
<attrapereves> Hi, after an update this morning, I am unable to open firefox or chrome. I am getting a segmentation fault error. Any tips?
<echostorm209> Any way to install 14.04 without usb or dvd? Unetbootin doesn't seem to work for me.
<rww> are you using Linux or Windows right now?
<attrapereves> echostorm209, I've installed it using a PXE server, but it takes some set up.
<echostorm209> I'm running win7
<rww> Do you have a Linux computer handy?
<qengho> echostorm209: what other IO do you have?  If you didn't have Win7 on it now, how would you get it on there?
<qengho> echostorm209: what other IO do you have?  If you didn't have Win7 on it now, how would you get it on there?
<qengho> attrapereves: "$ sudo dpkg --configure -a" to make sure everything is set up.
<echostorm209_> I have no clue, I have a seperate ext4 partition, I want to  multiboot
<qengho> echostorm209, hrm.  Run the ISO in a virtual machine that has that partition available, install to that?
<qengho> Just an idea. May not work.
<attrapereves> qengho, I am getting the following error when trying to launch firefox
<attrapereves> GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size == 0' failed
<attrapereves> Segmentation fault
<qengho> attrapereves: No idea. Did the installer tell you to reboot?
<echostorm209> No, it said it needed to unmount /cdrom but once I hit "continue" it hangs
<attrapereves> qengho, This error happened after I performed an apt-get upgrade this morning.
<qengho> attrapereves: hangs?  What hangs?
<hippiehunter_> in my 14.04 server im having an awful time trying to get anything that uses rpcbind to work, /etc/services is the default and has all of the services im trying to use but all i ever get is "Servname not supported for ai_sockettype" (for ntpdate) or "unable to set any sockets for nfsd" (for nfs-kernel-server-start) anyone have any pointers on where i should be looking ive been googling pretty much the entire day. This isnt an issue on my 14.04 desk
<hippiehunter_> top.
#ubuntu+1 2014-02-21
<pietro10> Hi. I installed the weekly Kubuntu trusty-desktop-i386.iso in Virtualbox (to test cross-compiling because I have nothing but problem trying to mix multiarch and Go), and I notice it seems to be installing the tablet interface by default, not the desktop interface. I didn't have this problem with a 13.10 ISO. What can I do to get it to install the desktop version of KDE? Thanks.
<pietro10> actually have to head home; will ask again later
<yofel> pietro10: if you mean the netbook interface, your screen resolution might've been too small during install:
<yofel> you can switch to desktop from system settings -> workspace behaviour -> workspace
<pietro10> oh
<pietro10> actually my screen resolution was rather large during install
<pietro10> it was /after/ install tha t itw as small again
<pietro10> but if I can swithc like that then sure, thanks
<yofel> could've happened at first boot too, not sure when the type is set
<pietro10> update: kde automatically switches to the desktop interface once the virtualbox guest video drivers are installed and the screen resolution can be proeperly auto-changed
<vectory_> hi, is 14.04 still open for packages?
<vectory_> i.e. there is a horribly outdated package of a game and that game will receive an update soon
<Stanley00> vectory_: it's now FeatureFreeze, so that game may need to wait...
<Stanley00> vectory_: by the way, what's that game?
<ChogyDan> is it possible to install systemd?
<rohan> are people seeing a lot of rendering bugs on intel after the latest update?
<rohan> my dmesg is full of things like "drm stuck on render ring" and so on
<tgm4883_> Is there a historical list of what has been uploaded to the trusty archives?
<genii> tgm4883_: Try the trusty changes mailing list archives
<genii> tgm4883_: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/trusty-changes/
<tgm4883_> genii, thanks, I'll take a look. I don't suppose there are old dailies kept anywhere
<genii> tgm4883_: That I'm not sure of, but probably not
<tgm4883_> genii, yea I didn't see any in my searching. I'll take a look at the list. Thanks
<genii> tgm4883_: Yer welcome
<pietro10> brb
<attrapereves> Is there an alternate link for daily builds? The CDimage Ubuntu site downloads fairly slow for me.
<Beldar> attrapereves, use zsync
<Beldar> !zsync
<ubottu> Use zsync to update your Ubuntu CD image without needing to download the parts that didn't change. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ZsyncCdImage
<attrapereves> Beldar, as I do not have any previous images, won't the download run at the same speed?
<attrapereves> The ISO is currently only downloading at 230KB/s
<Beldar> attrapereves, might be the servers just running slow, not sure the general speed.
<attrapereves> Are there any other mirrors for downloading the daily builds?
<Beldar> Not sure, I doubt it though.
<Beldar> I get about 500MB with the 64 bit iso
<Beldar> ER KB
<attrapereves> Currently running at 260KB/s
<attrapereves> With torrents I usually get 1MB+
<Beldar> Not really a fair comparison, totally different context
<attrapereves> With wget, is there any way to resume an ISO download?
<Beldar> attrapereves, zsync should read it and finish the download
<main_> when I attempt to login the screen freezes after I enter the password
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<CullenDM> Hi, my install is stuck between 13.10 and 14.04 after an aborted upgrade, any advice?
<SwedeMike> CullenDM: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=773088 might help. http://askubuntu.com/questions/346678/how-do-i-resume-a-release-upgrade-update as well
<CullenDM> Thanks.
<CullenDM> Ok, so I tried everything from those two threads, but in Details it still says that my system is 13.10.
<jack> Trusty Tahr (development branch)
<jack> properly upgraded from saucy
<jack> anything hot/worthy to explore now?0
<jack> ?
<jack> freedomrun: referring to something with your nick?
<jack> a game or so?
<freedomrun> jack, what do you think? :)
<jack> not much ;) hence my question
<jack> "could be a game" is pretty much where i stopped thinking
<freedomrun> well as a part of my nick already say, you are free to take it what ever way you like, as the meaning of it can be interpreted in manny ways if related to freedom ... first there was a song with same then I fell in GNU Linux world and I conculded there with it, but everybody can interpret it in the way they want ;)
<freedomrun> jack, ^ :D
<jack> lol, ok
<jack> i wonder why my /etc/issue says Ubuntu Trusty Tahr (development branch)
<jack> because i have the -proposed repos enabled?
<jack> or better, is there a trusty without development branch at all? :P
<hitsujiTMO> jack: its in alpha
<jack> so no? ok cool
<jack> i'm relieved :P
<hitsujiTMO> jack: if you want a non dev environment used a released version such as precise or saucy
<jack> nothing against running an "alpha"
<jack> trusty is rock stable so far
<jack> of course i loved it as saucy already
<jack> but it's still perfect here
<BluesKaj> yes , a couple of plasma/widget/icon glitches, NM icon disappears when connecting to a vpn server, in my case
<BluesKaj> on KDE here
<jack> hrm
<jack> i'm running only muon
<jack> concerning kde
<BluesKaj> but otherwise very stanle
<BluesKaj> err stable
<dougl> Morning BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> Morning dougl
<Zooklubba> Right. Got this trying to run steam (fresh install): .local/share/Steam/steam.sh: line 755:  5712 Segmentation fault      (core dumped) $STEAM_DEBUGGER "$STEAMROOT/$PLATFORM/$STEAMEXE" "$@"
<Zooklubba> Updated from 13.10 to 14.04. I have removed everything that steam has .local/share/steam and .steam and purge/remove steam & steam-launcher and installed it using the .deb downloaded from steam
<CullenDM> I am having issues loading my broadcom wireless driver in 14.04.
<BluesKaj> CullenDM, which BCM chip ?
<CullenDM> BCM4331
<BluesKaj> not 4313?
<CullenDM> Nope.
<CullenDM> Or, least that is not what lscpi is saying.
<BluesKaj> CullenDM, run, sudo lshw -C network
<CullenDM> BCM4331
<CullenDM> I also tried to get it working with Jockey, and it just tells me to check the logs.
<BluesKaj> CullenDM, lspci -k|grep -A2 Network , which driver in use?
<CullenDM> 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4331 802.11a/b/g/n (rev 02) 	Subsystem: Broadcom Corporation BCM4331 802.11a/b/g/n 04:00.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): LSI Corporation FW643 [TrueFire] PCIe 1394b Controller (rev 08)
<CullenDM> That is the output.
<Zooklubba> hum, nothing on the steam problem ./
<BluesKaj> Zooklubba, running steam games on a dev OS is bound to cause problems
<CullenDM> BluesKaj: And ideas?
<BluesKaj> yes, install b43
<CullenDM> It would appear to be installed already.
<utusan> wow, gnome-session is now dependent on ubuntu-session?
<Zooklubba> BluesKaj: I can't even start steam
<Zooklubba> I can live with crashes in a game, and the loss of sound in Dota. But I'd like to be able to start something :P
<dougl> hmmm - kerbal space program does not work :(
<CullenDM> BluesKaj: Ok, so I was looking a bit more into my computer's wireless driver, and serveral sources say that in the network menu it should say "Device not read(firmware missing)" but mine doesn't.
<miseria> "nunca trates de abarcar el mundo con las dos manos, al final de tus dias, te quedaras sin manos y sin mundo" *bienvenidos: http://castroruben.com *temo_a_un_ser_sin_rival*
#ubuntu+1 2014-02-22
<CullenDM> Hi, I am having problems getting my wireless card working. The card is BCM4331 and I have a Macbook Pro 8,1.
<mamarley> CullenDM: Are you using the b43 driver or the proprietary driver?
<CullenDM> Under software sources it says I am using the proprietary driver, but I can only connect via cable.
<Fudge> hi I have a 4th gen gigabyte intel board, trusty is saying unable to install grub. i tried to install it to the same partition as I have precise on here too that maintains grub, any ideas
<Fudge> I did have Trusty installed but as feature freeze is near I wanted to reinstall
<Beldar> Fudge, You can't have 2 OS linux on one partition, at least that what it reads like to me can you be more exacting. IE when is the grub asked for...etc
<CullenDM> Ok, I tried using Jockey to install the driver and it says that it failed, this is the what it shows in the log file.
<CullenDM> 2014-02-21 21:20:59,535 DEBUG: BroadcomWLHandler enabled(): kmod disabled, bcm43xx: blacklisted, b43: blacklisted, b43legacy: blacklisted
<Beldar> Fudge, Just put grub in the trusty partition precise will still have the mbr and grub menu Than run a update-grub in precise.
<Beldar> Fudge, You don't put the grub in the install in another OS's partition to get it on the grub menu, which seems to be your theory.
<CullenDM> Still having problems with my wireless driver. None of the processes to fix it that I have found are working.
<soee> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-prime/+bug/1283353
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1283353 in nvidia-prime (Ubuntu) "System ends with black screen after latets update" [Undecided,New]
<Fudge> Beldar:  i have precise  with grub installed to sda, its partitions are on sda5 and sda6, trusty is on sda7 with grub isntalled to the same partition, as i want to control my grub from precise
<Fudge> Beldar:  it is how i have always done things as currently precise is my stable os
<Beldar> Fudge, You would not put trusties grub in precise is all. You can use what ever release you want to control grub and load its grub from its desktop with sudo grub-install /dev/sdX  X X is the HD.
<Beldar> X is the HD*
<Fudge> Beldar:  I know this, I did that, that is why I asked her ebecause of the error I received
<Beldar> Fudge, Error seemed to be putting trusties grub into precise right?
<jack> does "dragon" randomly crash for others too?
<Fudge> Beldar:  no mate, something with UEFI I think
<Fudge> so ill prob try setting up a uefi partition and see how that goes
<ethermonk> how do i find out if i am running x11 or Mir?
<bekks> you would know if you run mir.
<vectory_> ethermonk: ps aux|grep Xorg
<vectory_> not a precise answer but a start :)
<bekks> If the actual question is "Does 14.04 use Mir?", then the answer is "No." - so the user would know if he/she installed Mir or not :)
<vectory_> for the benefit of the doubt i guess he installed mir at some point
<Fudge> better
<phillw> Hi, a very noobie question, when I have the ISO mounted with loop, how do I change the kernel?
<super-ru> Hey guys, quick question - I am wanting to install version 4.01.0-3ubuntu3 on an amd64 system of the ocaml package but it says "trusty (devel)". Does that mean it's not going to work on my 13.10 install?
<super-ru> Or can I just add the trusty distribution and install it?
<phillw> super-ru: I'm no expert... but 14.04 is pretty darn stable (well firefox beta decided to crash).  but it is being tracked... so if you do not use the real pushing edge of applications 14.04 will be fine for you http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1314
<super-ru> I don't have the internet bandwidth to download another ISO this month lol
<jtaylor> use zsync?
<phillw> super-ru: well have a look into zsync, it will tell you how much data it needs. http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/308/builds has the links
<jtaylor> it might work to install the trusty package, but its safer to backport it
<jtaylor> e.g. via backportpackage
<super-ru> Yeah I was just reading into that
<super-ru> Doesn't that require asking some professional developers to do some coding though?
<jtaylor> only if it doesn't work
<jtaylor> it might also break your ther ocaml packages
<jtaylor> depends on how stable of an abi ocaml has
<super-ru> Fresh install so I'll be getting the "latest" anyway
<super-ru> Seems like a tonne of working and configuring just to compile a single software package though lol
<super-ru> Wish someone would precompile it for me -_-
<jtaylor> trusty does so :)
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<super-ru> I've decided just to checkout a previous version that doesn't require ocaml 4 lol
<super-ru> and hey BlueKaj
<ThomasB-Win> hey
<ThomasB-Win> did the recent update break anyone else's lightdm?
<soee> ThomasB-Win: define "break" ?
<ThomasB-Win> When I go to log in, after I put in my password the password entry box disappears and so do the little dots on the background, but it just halts there.
<ThomasB-Win> I've tried using xdm too but a lot of processes don't seem to be started, or maybe the recent update broke those too <_<
<ThomasB-Win> I forced an update of xserver-xorg-core but that didn't work and I'm too afraid to do anything else because I might get stuck in dependency hell
<soee> ah no idea, im on kubuntu
<ThomasB-Win> *oh ok :p
<ThomasB-Win> I don't know why I put an asterisk
<soee> here lightdm works fine (when not using nvidia-prime)
<ThomasB-Win> now my question is obscured by all of this netsplit stuff :(
<ThomasB-Win> [08:33] <ThomasB-Win> did the recent update break anyone else's lightdm?
<ThomasB-Win> there
<BluesKaj> ThomasB-Win, try the virtual konsole , ctl+alt+F1-F6, login , then update and upgrade, then startx
<ethermonk> Studio 14.04 daily has been installing for 15 hours now (and progress is still being made)
<ethermonk> any way to prod the "Restoring previously installed packages" process along?
<FernandoMiguel> 15h?
<FernandoMiguel> what kind of PC do you have?
<FernandoMiguel> none of mine ever took more than 30 min
<ethermonk> Ubuntu Studio 14.04 x64 on AMD X2 2GHz, 4GB RAM, 80GB HDD (40GB ext4 "/" and 40GB NTFS Win7)
<ethermonk> install went like normal untill i hit the "Restoring previously installed packeges" part of the install. this is where its been running for 14 hours slowly making progress (clean install)
<penguin42> sounds like it's died - I'd just try again
<ethermonk> it hasnt died, progress is being made
<ethermonk> just very slowly
<penguin42> how do you know?
<ethermonk> the drop down that shows the cli output.   stuff is getting done, just have to wait about an hour in between "Warning Source ID blahblah was not found when attempting to remove it Glib.source_remove(self.timeout_id)"
<penguin42> well if not dead that certainly sounds very ill
<ethermonk> so i really should give up on it?
 * penguin42 would try again
<ethermonk> k
<FernandoMiguel> either there's a bug in the installer
<FernandoMiguel> or the DVD has gone bad
<FernandoMiguel> etc
<ethermonk> i would assume the installer isnt ready yet
<ethermonk> heard from some one else who installed studio 14.04 daily that it took their machine 7 hours to install
<penguin42> I mean it's possible it's just a screwed up build - itsounds like something has died and it keeps timing out
#ubuntu+1 2014-02-23
<ethermonk> yup it worked that tim
<ethermonk> time*
<ggreer> I've been using 14.04 for a few days and I have a weird issue where my trackpoint (mouse nub thing) and buttons become unresponsive
<ggreer> it only happens on boot or suspend, but it's rather random. maybe 1 in 6 times
<ggreer> I see nothing in dmesg
<ggreer> or syslog
<ggreer> my laptop is an x140e
<ggreer> also this issue happened in 13.10
<ggreer> one issue that's a regression in 14.04: my brightness control is now nonexistent. in 13.10, it was there but it didn't work
<ggreer> I've yet to figure out how to manually dim the screen. on AC power, it stays stuck at 100% brightness all the time
<ggreer> on battery, I at least enabled varibright so it'd save power
<ggreer> it really seems like a low-level ACPI issue. heck, I even upgraded the bios because a new version claimed to fix linux brightness issues
<ggreer> http://support.lenovo.com/en_US/downloads/detail.page?DocID=DS038561 <-- "(Fix) Fixed an issue where the LCD brightness control did not work on Linux."
<ggreer> this hardware is certified with 12.04 LTS, but holy cow is it hard to get working well
<ggreer> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201309-14195/
<penguin42> ggreer: Please report both bugs
<ggreer> ok
<ggreer> just a sec
<sennn> after updated ,my lubuntu can't start firefox and chrome but can start chromium! why?
<linuxuz3r> when is 14.04 going to be released
<penguin42> the 4 is April
<ethermonk> 14.04 suggests it will be released April (04) of 2014 (14)
<ethermonk> the release schedule is available on launchpad @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<Fudge> anyone accessibility wise noticed compiz problems with orca focussing on apps
<Fudge> in dailies
<ethermonk> yeah it doesnt seem to be working correctly
<ethermonk> what exactly are you experiencing?
<ethermonk> how do i toggle Orca on and off?
<ethermonk> in xubuntu
<Solskogen> Hi! I'm running trusty, and I'm having trouble with landscape-sysinfo. landscape-sysinfo gives no output :/
<Solskogen> even landscape-sysinfo -h (or -v) is empty
<ActionParsnip> Hey guys. Is anyone else having issue launching chrome or firefox and getting a coredump?
<jack> using chrome without problems here
<ActionParsnip> Jack: must be just me, will run an fsck later to double check file consistency
<ActionParsnip> Jack: thanks for the reply :-)
<jack> no idea, sorry
<jack> but "good luck"
<ActionParsnip> Jack: tbh its getting a new 8Gb SSD soon so not overly upset.
<jack> i see
<ActionParsnip> Jack: its mainly for SSH tunnelling, vlc remote controlling and Transmission which all flys
<jack> mmh
<trinode> how do I see the differences between linux-headers-3.13.0-11 and linux-headers-3.13.0-11?
<trinode> (I want to find the cause of an issue in -11
<bekks> trinode: linux-headers-3.13.0-11 and linux-headers-3.13.0-11? are identical.
<trinode> damn
<bekks> ;)
<bekks> And which issue are you experiencing? Most likely, the kernel headers will not help you investigating it.
<trinode> linux-image-3.13.0-11-generic and linux-image-3.13.0-10-generic
<trinode> the issue is power consumption, -10 = 8-12w idle and -11 = 22W+
<trinode> I've repeatedly booted between the two and it's definately the kernel
<bekks> Then you might want to investigate the changelog between the kernel versions, not the header versions.
<trinode> that's why I said damn, and pasted linux-image :)
<trinode> as far as I understood versions are X.XX.X-YY, X is kernel version Y us ubuntu version of that version
<maksimkaa_> Hello, how can I know which version of PHP will the default on the upcoming Ubuntu LTS server ?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ngaio> is it expected that Firefox in the current 14.04 is still at version 25.0?
<penguin42> hmm mine is also 25.0
<penguin42> does seem a bit old
<ngaio> so it's not just my install then
<penguin42> ngaio: Saucy apparently has 27
<Daekdroom> penguin42, ngaio Firefox 27 is in the -proposed repo, I think.
<Daekdroom> Not sure how (un)stable -proposed is, overall, which is why I still haven't activated it :P
<penguin42> apparently 28 is in proposed
<penguin42> it's a bit odd that trusty hasn't been getting updates at least as fast as saucy
<ngaio> I saw it's pretty up to date in saucy, however in the last few days my saucy install lost it's window's top bars so I only boot into that when I have to.... very odd
<ggreer> how can I dismiss notifications? they just seem to blur when I hover over them and do nothing when I click on them
<Belial`> having some issues with nvidia-prime in 14.04
<Belial`> lspci -v shows it is indeed running on my nvidia card
<Belial`> but when i run nvidia-settings, this is what i get: http://i.imgur.com/cfnlD9j.png
<Belial`> no powermizer, thermal temps, opengl info
<bekks> Because thats not implemented in the nvidia-settings, for nvidia-prime.
<Belial`> it was when i tried prime on 12.04.3
<Belial`> i was able to set the performance modes, etc
<Belial`> there seems to be a bigger issue. steam will not run.
<Belial`> "opengl glx extension not supported by display"
<Belial`> http://pastebin.com/nMehkCaf
<Belial`> there's the output when i try to run steam from command line.
<Beldar> Belial`If you want any of this addressed here you have to do a systematic by case scenario.
<Daekdroom> ggreer, that's how they work. You just wait for them to go away.
<ggreer> aw
<Belial`> Beldar, such as the steam issue?
<Daekdroom> The reason they blur is precisely because you can't interact with them. So if you need perform an action with an underlying window, you can still see everything you need.
<ggreer> I just want them to go away faster
<Beldar> Belial`, I believe steam is a 3rd party you would have to contact them in general. This is a development.
<ggreer> or if I could control which apps are allowed to make notifications, that'd solve my problem. thunderbird and a couple other apps are pretty spammy
<Belial`> Beldar, ok. what about this? ~$ modprobe nvidia
<Belial`> modprobe: ERROR: ../libkmod/libkmod-module.c:809 kmod_module_insert_module() could not find module by name='nvidia_331'
<Belial`> modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'nvidia_331': Function not implemented
<Beldar> Belial`, No idea I have always used intel so have not had to mess with drivers in general, why are you not just using a release?
<Belial`> Beldar, i'll submit a bug. thanks for your help.
<GZA-Genius> Usually when I do a cold boot, when system has been off for a good amount of time, when I open the menu there are no applications listed when I type in any to search for them, or if I hit the application button filter it says sorry nothing matches... the usr/share/applications folder is still l full with all the apps and I can run them from there but not the unity menu. Now the even stranger part if I reboot everything goes back to norma
<GZA-Genius> l and is fine.
<GZA-Genius> anyone come across anything similar?
<GZA-Genius> its not a big deal at all but figure hey lets see if anyone has come across it and figure out whats going on
<GZA-Genius> and no errors pop up or anything in the boot/loading process
<Daekdroom> GZA-Genius, does Unity display the "loading" icon in the search box while there are no applications listed?
<Daekdroom> It now (since 13.10?) loads scope results as-needed, and turns out that takes awhile for the application lenses.
<GZA-Genius> yes it does initially but after giving it time to load up it says sorry, nothing that matches.....
<GZA-Genius> brb i have to reboot pc i am on
<Kakurady> I'm having trouble resuming from suspend when using the "nouveau" display driver and a compositing window manager, should I file a bug with Ubuntu or with Freedesktop.org?
<GZA-Genius> was a long reboot ;)~
<pietro10> KDE: "Language support is incomplete, additional packages are required."
<pietro10> is there a way I can find out which packages it wants to install? the right click menu doesn't give that asn an option and the left clicking takes me straight to an installer that asks for a password without letting me review anything
<Beldar> pietro10, a apt update and upgarde will list packages
<Beldar> or an apt install
<Beldar> pietro10, Without a context for "Language support is incomplete, additional packages are required." at least for me not sure
<Beldar> err upgrade*
#ubuntu+1 2015-02-16
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<elfy> hi PaulW2U
<feliwir> hey, my ubuntu 15.04 gets stuck at "creating ext4 partition"
<feliwir> help is appreciated
<feliwir> (during installation)
<feliwir> i also made sure my ssd doesn't have any bad sectors
<BluesKaj> feliwir:  are you getting a notification that it needs formatting for example ?
<feliwir> no, it just doesn't make any progress anymore
<feliwir> could it be due to me having 2 ssd's and one hdd?
<BluesKaj> fel which partitioning mode did you cjhoose , guid4e3d, auto or manual ?
<BluesKaj> oops guided
<BluesKaj> feliwir: ^
<feliwir> i used auto on my old ssd with ubuntu 14.04 (which was broken thats why i couldnt upgrade it^=
<feliwir> but if it helps i can try to format it before i try installation
<elfy> I had some issues like that a while back, did the partitions before installing with gparted
<elfy> heh :)
<BluesKaj> have you manually partitioned hdds/sdds in the past ? if so it's best to use that
<feliwir> well, i still have the old partitions
<feliwir> back from ubuntu 14.10,
<feliwir> no, i've never done that before to be honest :D
<elfy> try that then
<feliwir> right now i am on my liveusb and have gparted opened, no idea what to do with it though
<BluesKaj> 'then you have to format them as well when choosing ext4
<elfy> well feliwir if you've never done it before - make sure you do it right ;)
<feliwir> elfy: haha very good advice
<elfy> measure twice - cut once ...
<elfy> you might even have where it 'tried' to create one
<feliwir> i am not quite sure why i need to make new partitions at all :( i thought the old ones would be ok
<elfy> and you're using 'Something Else' as the option ?
<elfy> and just marked the old one for formatting and as / ?
<BluesKaj> yes , they are you just need to reformat them to get rid of the data
<feliwir> http://i.imgur.com/jExbYAp.png
<feliwir> where would i reformat anything here?
<elfy> I would be extremely careful about reformatting that partition unless you are completely positive that 68Gb used is all old and unused
<BluesKaj> thw yellow portion of the partition is the data from the old install , it needs to be erased by formatting to nsetup the partition for installation of the new OS
<BluesKaj> unless you want to rpreserve the dat from the old install
<BluesKaj> preserve the data , that is
<feliwir> okay
<feliwir> but where to put my / ?
<elfy> right - so you're going to be resizing it one way or the other
<BluesKaj> feliwir:  the whole partition will be / if you choose not to create a /home  as well
<feliwir> http://i.imgur.com/D9F5nkI.png?1
<feliwir> it says it has no root
<elfy> feliwir: if you do that - it WILL remove any data in that partition - all 68Gb
<feliwir> no problem
<feliwir> all my data is on my hdd
<feliwir> do i need to set a mount point for swap aswell?
<elfy> no swap will deal with itself
<feliwir> alright, can i ignore the warning?
<elfy> what warning?
<feliwir> http://i.imgur.com/eIS72fM.png?1
<k1l_> what? no you need to direct the swap partition to be used as swap
<k1l_> if you dont to it, it will not use swap
<BluesKaj> the swap warning is most likely di=ue swap being turned off
<elfy> k1l_: no - I have never in the last 3 years once told the installer anything about swap
<jtaylor> k1l_: you just whatever swap is available
<feliwir> it says: use as swap anyways
<elfy> that warning is what I normally see
<k1l_> elfy: i dont use swap since 3 years or so.
<elfy> )
<elfy> :)
<elfy> I don't use it - I just have some for Justin Case
<k1l_> the live cd uses any swap it finds. i am not sure about the install.
<feliwir> starting now
<feliwir> it seems to reenter the old step -.-
<elfy> k1l_: in my experience - live uses what it finds, then uses same for the install
<feliwir> nvm it makes progress :D
<feliwir> how long is that step supposed to take?
<BluesKaj> feliwir: are you using gparted atm ?
<feliwir> no, i am installing atm :D
<feliwir> but i used the manual way
<feliwir> and told it to format ext4
<feliwir> got stuck again though -.- : http://i.imgur.com/4bAnXr0.jpg?1
<BluesKaj> , did you choose the partition as the / moiuntpoint
<feliwir> ye
<feliwir> you saw the screenshot
<feliwir> http://i.imgur.com/D9F5nkI.png?1
<elfy> feliwir: the 2nd to last screenie is the slideshow :)
<feliwir> :D
<feliwir> well, time for a new try i guess -.-
<elfy> if the installer keeps hanging on that stage - which is what I had a while back, just do the format in gparted
<feliwir> okay
<elfy> then start up the installer - choose the same 'Something Else' option
<elfy> then when you set it up - just do the mountpoint - don't format it again
<elfy> it'll say you're not formatting - ignore that warning
<feliwir> The driver descriptor says the physical block size is 2048 bytes, but Linux says it is 512 bytes.
<feliwir> gparted keeps telling me that warning^^
<elfy> but I'm not that comfortable saying format a drive that's half full ;)
<BluesKaj> feliwir:  don't worry about that either
<feliwir> how can i stop the setup from always going back to its old step?
<elfy> you need to cancle the install
<elfy> then start gparted from whatever menu your version uses
<feliwir> yeah i just did that
<feliwir> but i am not sure if installation will go back to the same step
<elfy> oic - no it will start from the beginning again
<feliwir> bootloader will go into sdc or sdc1 ?
<elfy> wherever you tell it to when doing Something Else - not sure
<k1l_> are you sure the ssd is working properly?
<elfy> not going to be much help there - as I put them in different places here ;)
<feliwir> yay
<feliwir> Almost finished copying file it says
<feliwir> i just started :D
<feliwir> the ssd is working properly 100% SMART tells me that
<jtaylor> does smart even have any meaning for ssds?
<BluesKaj> feliwir in the future use gparted to create a / partition around 15 G at the beginning of the drive, you st the mountpoint as / when installing, then the remainder of the partition can used for a /home partition that contains all your data and config files etc , so reinstalling to /  only will then take about 20 mins and you /home mountpoint just needs to be set during installation thus preserving all your previous data
<feliwir> BluesKaj: alright thanks. The thing is that my previous ubuntu installation was really broken and i wanted to get rid of everything :)
<feliwir> installation finished
<feliwir> time to restart
<feliwir> i'll reconnect and tell if it worked
<jtaylor> I wish the installer was somewhat smarter about swap size
<jtaylor> did a server install today, gave it 70GB for root, ended up with 64GB swap ._.
<jtaylor> was to be expected as it has that much ram, but still kind of dumb for a server
<jtaylor> given the 70gb limit
<BluesKaj> feliwir:  understood , but when you find a stable install but just want to upgrade to next version keep the idea in mind
<feliwir_> DAT BOOTTIME
<feliwir_> amazing :D thanks guys
<feliwir_> is grub starting by default?
<BluesKaj> jtaylor:  that's waaay too much , you'll never use any of it if you have more than 16GRAM
<jtaylor> I know
<jtaylor> luckily shrinking is simple for swap + lvm
<BluesKaj> well that's it for today , my old eyes are getting tired
<BluesKaj> later gents
<jtaylor> after installaton I had some 200mb left in root :)
<elfy> jtaylor: surely that's enough :)
<feliwir> how to make new tabs in the ubuntu 15.04 terminal?
<jtaylor> not ctrl+shift+t  anymore?
<feliwir> ah that does work, i used to use rightclick :P
#ubuntu+1 2015-02-17
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<elfy> anyone in here got issues with numlock at login not being remembered
#ubuntu+1 2015-02-18
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<soee> guys if someone has this issue, please add yourself as affected https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-prime/+bug/1412057
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1412057 in nvidia-prime (Ubuntu) "nvidia-prime 0.7 does not work as expected in 15.04" [High,Confirmed]
#ubuntu+1 2015-02-19
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<fffax> If UID matches, PROC is a direct child and ptrace_scope = 1 (https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/security/Yama.txt), what could be the reason for "Operation not permitted", when I try to attach to PROC?
<clevrpwn> anyone else having problems with the repositories being unresponsive or just me?
<genii> They are responding fine here (Toronto)
<genii> clevrpwn: Are you using a localized archive like zz.archive.ubuntu.com or the main one of archive.ubuntu.com ?
<genii> ( where zz is a country code)
<clevrpwn> genii I'm in SLC so just archive.ubuntu.com
<genii> Hm. Well, works fine from here.
<clevrpwn> genii may just be the university but I wanted to check if it was just me or everyone
<clevrpwn> seems it was the univerity their automated system flagged it for suspicious trafic last night while I was working on a project. all cleared now though
<genii> Cool.
#ubuntu+1 2015-02-20
<lordievader> Good morning.
<paul__> Hello, realtek 8188ee wireless seems to be there but, not working.
<lordievader> paul__: Is it usb or pci?
<paul__> pci
<paul__> laptop internal wireless card
<lordievader> paul__: What is the output of 'lspci -k|grep -A2 Network'?
<lordievader> !paste | paul__
<ubottu> paul__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<paul__> Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8188EE Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01) Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 197d kernal driver in use: rtl8188ee
<lordievader> paul__: Allright, there is a driver loaded.
<paul__> will do from now on
<lordievader> What is the output of 'ip link'?
<paul__> ok 1 min
<paul__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10322324/
<paul__> I only included the wireless card info
<lordievader> paul__: Ok, good so far. The problem is that you cannot connect to a network?
<paul__> the network list doesn't show any of the networks avaliable and manually typeing one doesn't work either
<lordievader> paul__: Does "sudo iwlist wlan0 scan" produce output?
<paul__> Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
<lordievader> Hmm, could have predicted that...: sudo ip l s wlan0 up && sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<paul__> Now that is giveing me the SSID I want
<lordievader> paul__: Does NM now display them too?
<paul__> Nope.
<paul__> If I can connect from the command line that is fine for now.
<paul__> I know it's beta
<lordievader> paul__: Try using wpa_supplicant to connect: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo#WPA_Supplicant
<paul__> I deleted my .kde .config .cache folders and rebooted and that seems to have fixed my wireless problem...  go fig?
<paul__> Near new install so no big deal.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<io> Good morning
<lordievader> o/
<Fritigern> URGH, my icon-only taskbar refuses cooperation, and my desktop freezes upon login. That is plasmashell, but the open windows can still be used.
<Fritigern> Nothing on the desktop (i use folder view) can be used, neither left nor right click will work. Hence why i call it frozen. Also the launcher will not open or anything.However, Yakuake still works.... for now
<Fritigern> So my question is, is there a log somewhere that i can look at to see if it shows hat goes wrong here?
<Fritigern> No idea if anyone has replied, everything froze and had to reboot
<genii> Fritigern: You didn't miss anything
<Fritigern> Alright, i wonder if i am back
<Fritigern> set novice
<Fritigern> ACK! Using ircii now, dunno if it works because i've never tried it before
<Fritigern> I really am in a bind here. The automatically opened applications will work for a short while, but then something crashes and nothing will work anymore
<Fritigern> The only thing that i can do is CTRL+ALT+2 and continue in text mode
<balaam> Are there more reports of people that have the same problem as i do?
#ubuntu+1 2015-02-21
<TWW> rww, will you marry me
<TWW> !ops
<TWW> !ops
<TWW> !ops
<TWW> !ops
<TWW> !ops
<TWW> !ops
<TWW> !ops
<TWW> !ops
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Fritigern> In case anyone was wondering what caused the issues that i mentioned earlier today. Turns out the culprit was ~/.config/plasmarc , aparrently plasmashell doesnt like foor it to exist. Especially not if you decideto want to use breeze-dark as a theme, and set a custom desktop background.
#ubuntu+1 2015-02-22
<vitimiti> Hello, on Vivid Vervet the ubuntu-sdk won't install because it cannot resolve the needed dependencies and I can't find anything about this problem, I have tried also purging, updating + dist-upgrading, using the -f flag, but nothing will install it. Somebody can help me out of this?
<vitimiti> There's a moment where the dependencies say the problem is that 1.4.3-0ubuntu0.14.10.1 is going to be installed, too
<trism> vitimiti: it is installing fine here, is this an upgrade? you might have some ppa or other older packages still installed conflicting, can you pastebin the results when you try to install it with apt-get?
<vitimiti> trism, I have the ubuntu-sdk ppa from the getting started page, I will pastebin all I got to (let me translate it since it's in Spanish)
<vitimiti> trism, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10349829/ <- In the end you find the translation
<trism> vitimiti: what about: apt-cache policy liboxideqtcore0; don't worry about the translations
<vitimiti> trism, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10349878/
<trism> vitimiti: sudo apt-get install liboxideqtcore0/vivid; if that works and doesn't try to remove anything, try installing the ubuntu-sdk again
<vitimiti> Let me see
<vitimiti> trism, it will uninstall oxideqt-codecs-extra. But I don't remember installing that package, I must have installed it at some other point
<vitimiti> It will also isntall oxideqt-codecs
<redlama42> I'm running 15.04 alpha right now, would turning on (vivid-proposed) break my system?
<trism> vitimiti: try: sudo apt-get install liboxideqtcore0/vivid oxideqt-codecs-extra/vivid; instead
<trism> redlama42: don't run proposed on development versions, package builds are tested there and it will break things on you
<vitimiti> trism, yes, that works, lets see if the sdk installs after that
<vitimiti> Oh, god, I love you, it does
<redlama42> trism: Thanks.
<trism> vitimiti: excellent
<vitimiti> trism, I'm guessing something went wrong in the upgrade and I didn't realise, thank you
<redlama42> Also, is this the wrong place to ask about installing Unity8?
<trism> vitimiti: nothing really went wrong, the problem was oxide in utopic is newer than vivid at the moment, sometimes the browsers fall behind a bit
<vitimiti> trism, oh, interesting, thanks
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<knittl> hi. eog is showing wrong colors for me. is this a known issue? (i.e. blue shows as purple)
#ubuntu+1 2016-02-22
<Fudge> i dont seem to be able to find xenial server daily images, is there a reason why or i am being dumb
<ChibaPet> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily/current/
<ChibaPet> It's not immediately obvious.
<Fudge> thanks so much mate
<ChibaPet> Sure thing. Have fun.
<Fudge> :D
<Fudge> isolinux.bin error
<Fudge> think its actually the server i am using, not being set to usb hard drive. instead its set to auto
<Fudge> yep it was
<lotuspsychje> !info xchat xenial
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.8-7.3ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 312 kB, installed size 941 kB
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.6.7 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB
<lotuspsychje> hmmz updated to .4 at the end BluesKaj on my desktop
<lotuspsychje> coolmouse: hi, did you get your card better performance yet?
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, had 114 package upgrades here, the kernel upgrade was afew days ago iirc
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: but you got other kernel ppa right?
<BluesKaj> yeah I'm using the landing ppa
<lotuspsychje> ill check again tomorrow perhaps
<enyc> !info mythtv xenial
<ubottu> mythtv (source: mythtv): Personal video recorder application (client and server). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2:0.27.1+fixes.20140624.aa822f5-0ubuntu9 (xenial), package size 4 kB, installed size 85 kB
<enyc> hrrrrrrrrrm.........
<enyc> the info display and packages.ubuntu.com  don't seem to be showing updated mythtv packages that have been uploaded into archive
<lotuspsychje> enyc: maybe the bot needs still to be synced?
<lotuspsychje> enyc: maybe doublecheck at #ubuntu-release channel if they seen it?
<enyc> lotuspsychje: not famialiyr with that cannel, hows' that supposed to work?
<lotuspsychje> enyc: it usually spams new released packages
<lotuspsychje> enyc: but not very sure if they like requests/questions...
<enyc> o well ;p
<lotuspsychje> enyc: whats the version, supposed to show?
<enyc> 0.28. something or other
<enyc> mythtv devs uploaded that and appraently getting feedback on crash reports ;p
<enyc> http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/m/mythtv/
<enyc> 0.28.0+fixes.20160217.44fd8a6-0ubuntu1  apparently ;p
<lotuspsychje> Pici: awake mate?
<spm_draget> Trying out xenial with libvirt. As far as I see, the systemctl service for libvirt-guests does not work. Guests are killed right away without a shutdown signal
<cortexman> why is my ping to google going through 1e100.net on Xenial http://ibin.co/2XrSxRbXGd1u
<k1l_> maka trace to google.com ans see
<k1l_> *and
<k1l_> https://support.google.com/faqs/answer/174717?hl=en
<cortexman> ok
<cortexman> i notice this whole system is now using ipv6
<cortexman> some apps like Xchat seem really slow
<cortexman> to connect to the net
<cortexman> and ping, etc.
<cortexman> browser is fine
<k1l_> that isnt a ipv6 adress you showed
<cortexman> i know..
<cortexman> but ie traceroute is using ipv6
<cortexman> and pretty much everything else
<Ian_Corne> Hey guys
<Ian_Corne> I'm running a HP 650 probook G1, installed xenial from iso and have no working wifi, anyone else? Previous version did have working wifi
<lordievader> Ian_Corne: Is the chipset recognized?
<Ian_Corne> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15171695/
<Ian_Corne> It might be turned off, but I have no option to turn it on, as it's not recognizing my wifi button
<lordievader> Ian_Corne: Could you repaste that with the '-k' flag?
<Ian_Corne> [  694.964655] atkbd serio0: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xf8 on isa0060/serio0).
<Ian_Corne> [  694.964667] atkbd serio0: Use 'setkeycodes e078 <keycode>' to make it known.
<Ian_Corne> [  695.136854] atkbd serio0: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xf8 on isa0060/serio0).
<Ian_Corne> [  695.136858] atkbd serio0: Use 'setkeycodes e078 <keycode>' to make it known.
<lordievader> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Ian_Corne> oops
<Ian_Corne> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15171702/
<Ian_Corne> had to be this, sorry :)
<Ian_Corne> i know :(
<Ian_Corne> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15171705/
<Ian_Corne> 02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM43228 802.11a/b/g/n
<Ian_Corne> it's there
<lordievader> Okay, that is good, what does 'rfkill list' output?
<Ian_Corne> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15171715/
<Ian_Corne> only bleutooth it seems
<lordievader> Ian_Corne: Hmm, what is the output of 'iw list'?
<Ian_Corne> empty
<Ian_Corne> as in, no output
<Ian_Corne> there's also no interface in ifconfig
<lordievader> Did you install the 'bcmwl-kernel-source' package?
<Ian_Corne> no
<lordievader> Ian_Corne: Then install the package and reboot.
<Ian_Corne> hmm, it didn't even have dkms
<Ian_Corne> weird!
<Ian_Corne> how did you know i was missing this?
<Ian_Corne> aha, my wifi light is on :D
<Ian_Corne> Working now, thank you very much!
<lordievader> Ian_Corne: The Ubuntu Broadcom guide told me ;)
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | lordievader
<ubottu> lordievader: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<PryMar56> is it possible, to upgrade 15.04 to 16.04 by an edit of sources.list then dist-upgrade? I can try it on a VM, if so
<PryMar56> do-release-upgrade wants to move to Wily
<k1l_> you need to move to wily first
<nneul> Are there any known changes required moving from a 14.04 netboot to 16.04? Got the boot area set up same as before, but installing is complaining it has no kernel modules.
<nneul> looks like it's something not working right with the mirror generated by debmirror tool... pointing at an arbitrary public mirror worked fine.
<dbarros> Hi, are we getting the Unity launcher at the bottom after the UI Freeze... or hopes are little?
<k1l_> dbarros: i doubt. that patch was still pending and "need review" last i checked. i dont know where the news site got that "it will have it" from
<dbarros> k1l_, well "omgubuntu.co.uk" is one of a major site which is saying it will have it...
<dbarros> k1l_, i find at least irresponsible that they have put that out...
<k1l_> can you link it?
<k1l_> https://code.launchpad.net/~feng-kylin/unity/unityshell-rotated-kylin/+merge/281182   this is the patch
<dbarros> i'm looking into here... wait a sec
<ceed^> Hi, I suddenly discovered that there's no "Empty Trash" option for the trash folder in the file manager. Is that a new "feature"? :)
<dbarros> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/01/ubuntu-16-04-alpha-2-released-available-download
<dbarros> although it specifically says about Kylin, it now has a "1" sign saying "not yet landed", this wasn't before.
<dbarros> irresponsible writing of Joey
<k1l_> yeah, that bottom launcher seems to be a thing for the kylin version
#ubuntu+1 2016-02-23
<dbarros> this would be very nice in ubuntu default
<k1l_> i dont think that will happen with unity.
<dbarros> he should have written in a way that it was very specific for Kylin, the way he puts it is that we get that as well.
<ChibaPet> Hey, I realize this is being lazy as I might be able to explore, but if I want to report a crashing bug or two in Xenial, what infrastructure do I want in place for that? I'm not running Unity, so I'll need to set it up by hand, whatever it is.
<ChibaPet> I've looked over the apport page but I haven't enumerated all the infrastructure bits I'll want yet.
<OpenSorce> So, is gnome software manager implemented in 16.04?
<lotuspsychje> OpenSorce: yes it will be, there is already a ppa where it can be tested
<lotuspsychje> OpenSorce: but i hear they still need testers and devs, to get it straight on time
<OpenSorce> lotuspsychje, tested in 14.04 or do I need to be running 16.04 to try it?
<lotuspsychje> yes adviced 16.04
<lotuspsychje> im running xenial on desktop pretty stable already
<lotuspsychje> but things ca still break in this phase
<OpenSorce> Gotcha, I'll grab a copy and throw on one of my machines. I'm dumping Mint from two machines tomorrow so it will probably go on one of those.
<lotuspsychje> good choice :p
<OpenSorce> If it's stable enough I'll put it on my main PC after some testing.
<lotuspsychje> OpenSorce: stable it is, but dont expect too many new features yet
<OpenSorce> I know this is a touchy subject for Ubuntu people but... has Unity improved?
<lotuspsychje> newer packages and kernel etc
<lotuspsychje> overall feeling will remind you at 14.04 in this stage
<lotuspsychje> but many new packages under the hood already
<lotuspsychje> final release we all waiting for :p
<OpenSorce> I'm not a fan of the current version, I may wait.
<lotuspsychje> OpenSorce: another possible layout, would be installing 14.04.4 then glide to 16.04 upgrade in april
<OpenSorce> lotuspsychje, yeah I have a thrown together customized version of 14.04 on this machine. Closer to Lubuntu than anything else.
<lotuspsychje> nice
<OpenSorce> I'll probably clone it then upgrade to 16.04 in April
<lotuspsychje> good idea
<lotuspsychje> im only on 16.04 to help bug out
<lotuspsychje> so we all have a nice clean LTS soon :p
<OpenSorce> Yeah, I kinda want to help out with that. Just can't stand Unity enough to be much help.
<lotuspsychje> there's a flavor for everyone mate :p
<OpenSorce> I'm old school though, 9/10 times I do most of my stuff in a bare x-window with a single xterm opened :-P
<lotuspsychje> lovely
<lotuspsychje> im oldskool too, but i also like linux eyecandy
<OpenSorce> Anyway, thanks so much for the info :-)
<lotuspsychje> OpenSorce: np
<gareth__> Hey folks. What's the recommended way to move from 15.10 to the latest unstable? (There's some radio packages I want and it's either Ubuntu or Debian, unstable)
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Fudge> howdy
<lordievader> Hey Fudge, how are you?
<Fudge> frustrated actually mate
<Fudge> trying to figure out a way I can install ubuntu server daily onto my dell poweredge headless basically
<lordievader> Entirely headless?
<Fudge> so challenges are: i can't see. booting the server imae possibly into single user mode so I can setup ssh and then figuring out how to do it all manually as the installer is not accessible with a screen reader
<Fudge> i have a monitor and keyboard plugged in
<Fudge> putting a soundcard in failed, it wouldnt boot
<Fudge> which  would have meant that I could have booted a debian netinstall and used speech or a desktop image and installed then switch to a server kernel perhaps
<lordievader> The Debian images support continueing the install over ssh.
<Fudge> which might be an easier option but there is fussing about for raid with desktop installs anyway
<lordievader> Not sure if the Ubuntu images support that.
<Fudge> tru, im not actually sure how to launch the ubuntu installer, ubiquity i guess and use debconf for a frontend
<Fudge> its just a big gap, since Ubuntu doesnt support any of the speech installs that Debian do on those netinstalls
<lordievader> You could do a debootstrap install if you have ssh inside a live-session.
<Fudge> any docs on that?
<Fudge> that would be a good option, brb
<lordievader> It is a Debian guide, but quite applicable: https://www.debian.org/releases/lenny/ia64/apds03.html.en
<Fudge> thanks ill give it a read, is it correct that hit enter on ubuntu server for language then f6, type single to get a live prompt?
<lordievader> Err... maybe. I haven't seen the server images in ages.
<Fudge> all good
<cebalrai> My xenial install does not list less in the alternatives for pager. Is my config wrong or is that an unreported bug?
<spm_draget> Does xenail come with some ntp client (systemd?) ?
<lotuspsychje> !info ntp xenial
<ubottu> ntp (source: ntp): Network Time Protocol daemon and utility programs. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.2.8p4+dfsg-3ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 512 kB, installed size 1612 kB
<spm_draget> Well, there is a ntp client. :) Question is: Maybe systemd has some builtin
<lordievader> spm_draget: No, for as far as I know, systemd depends on ntpd for its ntp daemon.
<radish_> hi, we're currently testing a preseed installation of 16.04 server and it seems like tasksel is not working correctly. We are setting "tasksel tasksel/first   multiselect Basic Ubuntu server, OpenSSH server", but openssh-server never gets installed.
<radish_> Additionally, tasksel --task-packages TASK doesn't return anything valid. Executing tasksel install openssh-server after installation seems to work just fine.
<soupnanodesukar> is xenial going to get wine1.8?
<cebalrai> Has anyone run into problems with widgets and themes using plasma?
<lotuspsychje> !info wine xenial
<ubottu> wine (source: wine1.6): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu12 (xenial), package size 0 kB, installed size 6 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<lotuspsychje> soupnanodesukar: maybe on final release?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<lotuspsychje> coolmouse: alive?
<coolmouse> lotuspsychje: what?
<lotuspsychje> coolmouse: did you got better support for your gtx on xenial now?
<BluesKaj>  hmm, apt-get autoclean is failing, if I cd to / and run apt-get autoclean, this error results:
<BluesKaj>  E: Could not open lock file /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (13: Permission denied) E: Unable to lock the download directory
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get autoclean still does nothing at the / prompt
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: other packages installing?
<lordievader> Is there another apt process running?
<ceed^> I noticed that I do not have an "empty trash" option in the file manager after I got 16.04 on my computer. That used to be an option in the sidebar context menu for the trash. Is it only me, or is it missing?
<BluesKaj> nope no other apt processes running'
<lotuspsychje> ceed^: yeah i didnt see 'bypass trash' in nautilus neither on xenial
<ceed^> Whew, not only me then :)
<lotuspsychje> ceed^: maybe final will fix that stuff
<ceed^> lotuspsychje, not unless someone reports that it isn't there! :)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<BluesKaj> odd thing is autoclean works fine on the laptop with Xenial
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: try bleachbit on xenial
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, I did , ir errors as well
<lotuspsychje> hmmz
<lotuspsychje> ceed^: i think nautilus will get update too, maybe we should wait a bit longer?
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: bleachbit as root also try?
<lotuspsychje> permission denied doesnt sound good
<BluesKaj> ok , swc
<BluesKaj> sec
<lordievader> !bleachbit | lotuspsychje
<lordievader> Hmm, no longer a thing?
<lordievader> Anyhow, don't use bleachbit. It is known for destroying installs.
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: i never had one issue with it
<lotuspsychje> !info bleachbit xenial
<ubottu> bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8-1 (xenial), package size 271 kB, installed size 2074 kB
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: did it work?
<BluesKaj> dunno if bleachbit is what I want, the error is the real problem
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: its same error users get when software center is open or something else installing, weird
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Rename the file and see if it persists.
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: can your recall what you did last? update? install stuff?
<BluesKaj> atm my / is at 8G out of 16 which safe enoug i suppose , but it is creeping since it was only 6.8 the other day
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: not related to your kernel ppa ads?
<BluesKaj> lo I removed the default software center and installed muon and libmuon , wonder if that left something behind causinmg the error
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje,^
<lotuspsychje> hmm that could be actually
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: did you manually install something to a dir or sompething? or the official way
<BluesKaj> install muon and libmuon and apt removed the default software center
<BluesKaj> installed
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: maybe ubuntu doesnt like removing software center and gets in aptlock?
<BluesKaj> could be
<lordievader> Still, I would just move the lock file and see if the error persists.
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: any luck?
<BluesKaj> yeah, no more errors, had to reinstall kubuntu-desktop. Guess I removed to many default aps like Discover/software center and pulseaudio etc, but I purged pulseaudio again anyway :-)
<vincent42> hi all, how stable is kubuntu 16.04 today ?
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: one for you ^
<vincent42> I'm doing a fresh kubuntu install and since 16.04 is coming soon I wonder if I should pick that even though it's not out yet
<BluesKaj> vincent42, quite stable actually
<lotuspsychje> vincent42: just keep in mind things can still break in this phase
<BluesKaj> hope you don't plan on using it on th ejob though
<BluesKaj> on the job that is
<vincent42> well it's for my main machine :)
<BluesKaj> home user?
<vincent42> so yeah on the job and out of the job
<vincent42> ok, so I guess I'll keep 14.04 for now
<BluesKaj> too early for a work machine
<BluesKaj> you could dual boot
<vincent42> I try to avoid :)
<lotuspsychje> vincent42: if you like testing and help the community file bugs
<lotuspsychje> vincent42: it doesnt also mean it 'will' break, in fact it probably will remain pretty stable...but until final arrives, things can still go wrong
<vincent42> I don't mind doing that, but yeah it's for my main machine so I need basic stuff like monitor switching  / sleeping to work stable
<vincent42> (it's a laptop)
<lotuspsychje> vincent42: it all depends how important you find reinstalling if things go wrong
<vincent42> ok thanks for the infos, I'll stay safe for the moment, I might try it when I have a less important machine that need an OS install :)
<BluesKaj> vincent42, yes, for work machines it's best to err on the side of caution
<vincent42> I guess 16.04 is fully using systemd now ?
<lotuspsychje> yes
<vincent42> I 've been using arch a bit, and started to get used to it, so I'm looking a bit forward to see how it is in ubuntu
<vincent42> that's one of the reason I considered switching to 16.04, but I'll wait a bit :)
<lotuspsychje> vincent42: for now xenial looks like an updated 14.04
<lotuspsychje> vincent42: real changes at final of course :p
<Volkodav> Hi! I have this issue with samba for a fer days, I got it to work yesterday, but today I got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/15181320/. Should I change the permissions?
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-16-04-beta-1-flavors-to-land-in-two-days-kubuntu-is-missing-500837.shtml
 * genii decides to wait for Kubuntu 16.06
<lotuspsychje> genii: nice call mate :p
<lotuspsychje> ill go for ubuntu desktop 16.04
<genii> Well, hopefully it's not actually that long. But two late releases in 12 years wouldn't be so bad
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<ChibaPet> !info synergy
<ubottu> synergy (source: synergy): Share mouse, keyboard and clipboard over the network. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.2-0ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 772 kB, installed size 3441 kB
<Pici> that still exists?
<lordievader> Gone paid, didn't they?
<ChibaPet> That's an older version. It still exists and works, although I only use it between Unix systems.
<ChibaPet> Finding compatible versions can be fun between platforms.
<ChibaPet> And of course, they implement their own encryption, which I wouldn't touch with a ten foot pole.
<ChibaPet> Today's experimentation, anyway, is taking my project laptop and installing Xenial from the server ISO, and then adding in ZFS on LUKS as an add-on, not as root.
<ChibaPet> I'm not at all clear on how (or if, really) systemd's cryptsetup.target deals with multi-stage mounting, where something must be mounted to get the keys for something else.
<ChibaPet> s/mounted/& after being descrypted/
<ChibaPet> My last run at it on 14.04, I ended up doing it manually from rc.local. Hoping this miracle we have called systemd can handle it.
<ChibaPet> If it works out, it will become the default desktop I deploy for my family.
<ChibaPet> ikonia: I can render an opinion now. "Pretty good."
<lordievader> For me systemd notices on which disk the root logical volume resides, I find that a quite nice feature.
<ChibaPet> I haven't tried that as yet. My only Xenial installs right now are root-on-ZFS-on-LUKS, which has required some tweaking.
<lordievader> Err, forgot to mention both disks use luks.
<lordievader> Systemd only asks for the password the root-fs is on.
<ChibaPet> Individually, or are you running the root luks on md-raid?
<lordievader> I got lvm on luks. Two luks encrypted disks with lvm spread over them.
<ChibaPet> There's a minor bug in /usr/share/initramfs-tools/hooks/cryptroot where it will bail after probing and finding the first root provider.
<ChibaPet> hrm
<lordievader> But I am not sure if you can specify a key file on some other disk.
<ChibaPet> That's close enough to what I'm doing that I'm surprised it worked.
<ChibaPet> Out of curiosity, why not LVM on LUKS on MD-RAID? That cuts your crypto workload in half for the same level of security.
<lordievader> Because I want lvm to do the raid stuff.
<ChibaPet> Unless you're using two keys/passphrases, using two separate disks each encrypted separately potentially gives the attacker two cyphertexts with identical plaintext equivalents.
<ChibaPet> hrm
<lordievader> And it grew this way, it was just one disk for a long time.
<ChibaPet> Alright.
<ChibaPet> I don't yet trust LVM enough to let it manage my RAID. I still remember the LVM1 days when it'd eat itself occasionally.
<lordievader> For as far as I know it uses md-raid for the raid stuff.
<ChibaPet> I thought it didn't use quite the same back-end, but I could be wrong.
<lordievader> I'm not sure either ;)
<ChibaPet> lordievader: Hey, are you familiar with apport? I want to know what to set up to capture a crash. One of my Xenial boxes (but not another) bails when I run xine and vlc to play a DVD. Both are Xeon boxes, different generations. Both running up to date Xenial, both on ZFS root. It's odd that they behave differently.
<ChibaPet> I haven't dug in deeply yet and I've been busy, so I'm hoping someone can shorted the search. :P
<lordievader> No, not really.
<lordievader> I'd strace it.
<ChibaPet> Yeah. I should. I haven't had a chance, but I'll do it tonight.
<ChibaPet> Does apport give anything more than an strace? I'd like to submit a maximally-usable bug report.
<lordievader> No idea. Never really used apport.
<ChibaPet> I'll pursue that more too.
<ChibaPet> By God, it Just Worked.
<lordievader> Hehe, nice. That's a first :P
<ChibaPet> Having my key spec'd in /etc/crypttab (even where / has to be decrypted before mount) resulted in my zpool being mounted and all the relevant datasets being properly mounted.
<lordievader> Nice, nice.
<ChibaPet> I'm going to henceforth being a heathen (in ZFS terms) and *not* use ZFS on root until Ubuntu formally supports it.
<ChibaPet> The other thing I noted on a careful read of the crypttab man page makes me think that I might be able to get away without having to mangle the cryptroot hook if I specify the "initramfs" option. This option doesn't show up in 14.04, so maybe it's there for people like me.
<PryMar56> just brought up Xen 4.6.1 in Xenial with 7 VM. its built from upstream source
<ChibaPet> I miss the xm command set. What's 4.6.1 use? xe?
<PryMar56> ChibaPet, xl
<ChibaPet> Oh, right. xe is XenServer.
<ChibaPet> hrm
<ChibaPet> !info xen-linux-system-amd64
<ubottu> Package xen-linux-system-amd64 does not exist in xenial
<ChibaPet> !info xen-hypervisor
<ubottu> Package xen-hypervisor does not exist in xenial
<PryMar56> I got 12M/s from repos when moving from wily to xenial
<ChibaPet> Does Canonical ship one themselves?
<PryMar56> ChibaPet, I didn't check for Xenial version of Xen. I built it from upstream source in a VM
<ChibaPet> ah:
<ChibaPet> !info xen-hypervisor-4.4-amd64
<ubottu> xen-hypervisor-4.4-amd64 (source: xen): Transitional package for upgrade. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.6.0-1ubuntu4 (xenial), package size 5 kB, installed size 45 kB
<ChibaPet> !info xen-hypervisor-4.6-amd64
<ubottu> xen-hypervisor-4.6-amd64 (source: xen): Xen Hypervisor on AMD64. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.6.0-1ubuntu4 (xenial), package size 743 kB, installed size 1845 kB
<ChibaPet> I got the wrong one. Cool. I'll have to set that up sometime to replace the equivalent on a Debian box at home.
<ChibaPet> PryMar56: Out of curiosity, how does xl compare with xm in your opinion?
<PryMar56> ChibaPet, the logic is the same. xl is compiled C & xm is python script
<PryMar56> xl is quicker. As quick as you can type
<ChibaPet> I'll have to dig in. I want to clone myself to have more time for projects.
<Ben64> yes it does
<retrojeff> synaptic package manager has tons of bugs and xenial is really close to release
<k1l> !bug | retrojeff
<ubottu> retrojeff: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<retrojeff> also something I would like to see
<retrojeff> is when you apt-get dist-upgrade and a new kernel is installed
<retrojeff> that dkms or w.e it is installs the kernel modules for the new kernel
<lordievader> Is Synaptic still supported.
<retrojeff> for example nvidia and virtualbox
<retrojeff> Synaptic package manager is amazing
<retrojeff> if they ever remove it I will stop using Ubuntu
<lordievader> Might be wrong, but I thought support was more or less dropped with the introduction of the Ubuntu Software Center.
<retrojeff> USC is probley trash
<retrojeff> 95% sure it is or will be trash
<lordievader> I would probably agree... not sure.
<k1l> retrojeff: if a new kernel is installed dkms builds the modules.
<lordievader> Emerge is great :D
<retrojeff> Ubuntu is becoming more and more like apple
<retrojeff> designed for noobs
<lordievader> Or Portage, however you'd like to call it.
<retrojeff> to hand hold
<retrojeff> its gross
<k1l> retrojeff: drop that attitude
<retrojeff> facts are facts
<k1l> retrojeff: you are free to use a "linux guru linux" that suits you better
<retrojeff> I only speak truth
<k1l> you just show your state of knowledge.
<ChibaPet> retrojeff: There are times when it's nice to have a bunch of stuff done for you and still have access to customization where you want it. Ubuntu is becoming my favourite distribution for striking just the right balance.
<retrojeff> if Synaptic Package Manager is not installed by default
<retrojeff> you can always do "sudo apt-get install synaptic"
<k1l> it is not installed by default since some time now
<retrojeff> its one of the 1st things I do on a brand new install
<ChibaPet> retrojeff: FWIW, I used to feel like you about dselect, but then I grudgingly started playing with aptitude, and now I wouldn't want to go back.
<k1l> dselect :/
<retrojeff> I like synaptic for the simple fact of if I want to remove a package I can visually see what else gets removed
<retrojeff> or installed
<Ben64> ok?
<Ben64> nobody is stopping you from using it
<retrojeff> and right click on one of the other packages and choose to reinstall or purge it
<retrojeff> that level of power is amazing
<retrojeff> no other package manager will ever replace synaptic
<retrojeff> and to add filters thats powerful
<retrojeff> and to see where a package came from (ie source)
<ChibaPet> retrojeff: So, from your first point, have you tried aptitude? You see (visually!) what else will happen, exactly as you're describing.
<k1l> retrojeff: a good tip: never tell the linux guru users you rely on a gui packagemanager :)
<ChibaPet> Searching, limiting views, examining possible installs... All pretty easy.
<retrojeff> aptitude is just a ncurses gui run in a terminal ?
<ChibaPet> retrojeff: Yes. But it's a nice one.
<retrojeff> aptitude is an ok gui
<retrojeff> I still prefer Synaptic
<retrojeff> that will never change
<ChibaPet> That's fine. It's good to be comfortable with a range of tools to suit different situations.
<lordievader> retrojeff: So use Synaptic?
<retrojeff> I do use Synaptic
<retrojeff> I merely came in here to say its full of bugs right now
<retrojeff> that would be cool to be fixed before 16.04 is out
<Ben64> so report the bugs
<retrojeff> I have on its launchpad page
<retrojeff> in fact so have others
<k1l> retrojeff: you have been often enough an issue to know that this attitude does not help
<retrojeff> they seem to be abandoned
<k1l> !bug | retrojeff
<ubottu> retrojeff: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<k1l> report bugs and help to solve them.
<retrojeff> no need too repeat that k1l
<retrojeff> all that does is load up its page on launchpad.com
<k1l> retrojeff: you keep repeating the same of your "facts" over and over again.
<retrojeff> which I just finished saying I already did
<k1l> retrojeff: but that is not helpfull. and you know that. better make a blog and post your rantings there
<k1l> that is the same level of helpfull as ranting here on irc.
<retrojeff> if I encouraged more people to use Synaptic
<retrojeff> maybe these bugs would get noticed
<retrojeff> and possibly fixed
<k1l> file that bugs yourself
<retrojeff> wow what a concept
<retrojeff> I have stated several times that I and others
<k1l> wow what an attitude
<retrojeff> have already filed the bugs
<retrojeff> its just in one ear and out the other with you
<retrojeff> no wonder things suck around here
<lordievader> Or, even better, go out and fix the bugs yourself and submit a patch.
<k1l> "i am the most important user on the world and my bugs need to be fixed first but i dont want to help i just demand things"
<retrojeff> its not about demanding
<k1l> retrojeff: you do
<retrojeff> and other people as well have reported the same bugs
<retrojeff> hence it affects multiple people
<retrojeff> not just myself
<k1l> retrojeff: and you have been told and even were banned before.
<retrojeff> wow again.... what a fucking concept
<k1l> retrojeff: so drop that attitude or never come back
<retrojeff> I am not a selfish asshole here thinking only of myself
<retrojeff> fuck this channel is pointless
<retrojeff> I think its time to stop using ubuntu
<retrojeff> fucking run by children
<lordievader> Watch your language.
<k1l> i feel sorry for the other OS you will be ranting at.
<retrojeff> I also run CentOS
<retrojeff> which gives me 0 trouble
<retrojeff> cause I use it as a server
<retrojeff> in fact my 1st distro ever was Redhat 9
<Ben64> "run by children" ... yet can't speak using polite language
<retrojeff> I always did like Fedora based distros
<Pici> retrojeff: developers only have finite resources. Its just not feasible to fix every bug that is reported. Bugs for software that ship by default are given higher priority, and if the bugs aren't being fixed in debian either (which is where we sync from) then we won't get the fixes either.
<retrojeff> I only tried ubuntu cause every one else uses it
<k1l> retrojeff: ok, then go and use those OS. enough of demanding and insulting. that attitude is not welcome in the ubuntu community.
<ChibaPet> Come now. I go away for a few minutes and there's all this nastiness. No need for it. Let's all be pleasant.
<retrojeff> it seems like all these children in here know how to do is talk to a fucking bot
<retrojeff> if you cant be bothered to be helpful just put the bot in charge
<retrojeff> let it run the show
<retrojeff> thats how humanity works now we just put technology in charge
<k1l> retrojeff: you really want to read the guidelines and the ubuntu code of conduct. because you insulting and swaring is violating both
<k1l> *swearing
<retrojeff> your being alive is violating my air space
<retrojeff> and sanity space
<retrojeff> the 1st thing you did when I came in here was use that fucking bot
<retrojeff> which prooves my point
<k1l> retrojeff: you were already banned in here (and your old ip is still banned) because of your attitude. so i would not go around and tell others what they do wrong.
<retrojeff> go fuck your mother or something
<retrojeff> I take better shits compared to the help you give
<k1l> and if everyone is telling you the same, you might want to consider if your opinion is not the right one
<retrojeff> all you do is repeat yourself and use a bot
<lordievader> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<retrojeff> what a buzz kill
<k1l> anything usefull from you? becasue for more insults and rantings you better start a own blog. this is not the place for such things.
<retrojeff> you sir are a buzz kill
<retrojeff> !bug k1l
<retrojeff> !bug k1l
<retrojeff> !bug k1l
<retrojeff> !bug k1l
<retrojeff> !bug k1l
<ChibaPet> buzz*
<retrojeff> see I can do it too
<retrojeff> oh look lordievader had to use a bot for help
<retrojeff> why am I not surprised
<ChibaPet> retrojeff: Can you just stop please? There is nothing to be gained from this.
<retrojeff> seriously let the bot run the show
<retrojeff> it does a better job
<retrojeff> internet is just full of bots
<retrojeff> bots hacking computers
<retrojeff> bots spamming websites
<retrojeff> bots having sex
<retrojeff> there will be no more humans left
<retrojeff> by 2050
<retrojeff> why do anything when a bot can do it for you and better
<retrojeff> should just code a bot to fix these bugs
<retrojeff> oh wow what a great idea
<ChibaPet> Woot, and the one snag I've hit so far is gone. The synergy source package from Trusty builds and runs on Xenial.
<genii> If it eats your children don't come here for sympathy
<ChibaPet> genii: What could go wrong? :P
<ChibaPet> Eventually I'll move everything to Xenial and just use that version. But for these dark, in-between days...
<genii> !info synergaly xeni
<ubottu> 'xeni' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed
<genii> !info synergy xenial
<ubottu> synergy (source: synergy): Share mouse, keyboard and clipboard over the network. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.2-0ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 772 kB, installed size 3441 kB
<ChibaPet> Mm. The 1.4 that Trusty ships is protocol-incompatible with 1.6.
<genii> Hm
<ChibaPet> At some point I want to write a stripped-down Unix/X-only workalike. Synergy jumped the shark when it started supporting Windows and MacOS.
<ChibaPet> and adding a GUI
#ubuntu+1 2016-02-24
<Fudge> so guessing that the server image wont quite fit on a cd?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<bittin> Hi
<BluesKaj> hi bittin
<scellow> Hey guys, i'm using ubuntu 16.04, i installed unity8, but when i try to login i get "autentification failure" error, is there something special to  do?
<lotuspsychje> scellow: some stuff needs to be installed like mir also
<lotuspsychje> scellow: not sure how i did last time
<lotuspsychje> !find mir
<ubottu> Found: libmirclient-debug-extension-dev, libmirclient-debug-extension1, libmirclient-dev, libmirclient9, libmircommon-dev, libmircommon5, libmircookie-dev, libmircookie2, libmirplatform-dev, libmirplatform11 (and 99 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=mir&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<lotuspsychje> scellow: http://news.softpedia.com/news/how-to-install-unity-8-on-ubuntu-16-04-lts-and-ubuntu-15-10-496949.shtml
<scellow> i already install the unity8-desktop-session-mir package
<scellow> lotuspsychje: do i need to manually install all these packages ? 0o
<scellow> shouldn't unity8-desktop-session-mir install everything needed already ?
<scellow> ok i checked the auth.log, there was some mention of a lib missing pam_kwallet, i installed it: libkf5wallet5, but still same issue :/ here is the log https://gist.github.com/Scellow/80d66844ad8746b4dd3f
<lotuspsychje> scellow: not sure what to make of it..this is regular ubuntu desktop 16.04?
<lotuspsychje> !info rawtherapee xenial
<ubottu> rawtherapee (source: rawtherapee): raw image converter and digital photo processor. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.2-4 (xenial), package size 2367 kB, installed size 8438 kB
<scellow> lotuspsychje: sorry for late reply i was afk, it's ubuntu desktop 16.04 (daily image), latest update, proprietary nvidia driver (GTX 960)
<lotuspsychje> scellow: not sorry, right graphics driver got installed?
<scellow> lotuspsychje: i guess it is:
<scellow> ➜  ~ lspci -k | grep -A 2 -i "VGA"
<scellow> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GM206 [GeForce GTX 960] (rev a1)
<scellow> 	Subsystem: CardExpert Technology GM206 [GeForce GTX 960]
<scellow> 	Kernel driver in use: nvidia
<lotuspsychje> scellow: can you check additional drivers please?
<scellow> what do you mean by additional drivers? should i try with open source driver?
<lotuspsychje> scellow: can you check wich driver active
<scellow> lotuspsychje: i'm not sure if it's the right way to check: https://gist.github.com/Scellow/0c4966866a88189ffc23
<lotuspsychje> scellow: well best see additional drivers section itself (hardware icon)
<lotuspsychje> to see wich nvidia- version is active
<scellow> NVIDIA binary driver is checked
<scellow> nvidia-352-update
<lotuspsychje> ok
<lotuspsychje> think might be good working driver
<scellow> games like dota2 or cs:go are runing great
<lotuspsychje> scellow: ok then its probably not related to unity8
<lotuspsychje> scellow: not sure on this one mate sorry
<scellow> it's ok
<scellow> thanks for your time
<lotuspsychje> np
<lotuspsychje> scellow: you could try this way: http://news.softpedia.com/news/You-Can-Now-Install-and-Test-Unity-8-and-Mir-in-Any-Supported-Ubuntu-OS-483206.shtml
<lotuspsychje> scellow: you could also try with opensource drivers, see if it makes any difference
<Volkodav> Does anyone have have CPU going nuts to a 100% and stays there - task manager is no help
<lotuspsychje> Volkodav: did you try htop whats going high 100%?
<BluesKaj> Volkodav, check in system monitor for the process that's using it up
<Volkodav> Does not show anything relevant
<Volkodav> I rebooted and will add one program after another to catch it
<Volkodav> 3 days in a row it happens
<ChibaPet> So, sadly, I can't automatically upload my vlc crash because there's no debugging symbol package for nvidia-352. Sigh.
<ChibaPet> I'll have to try it another way.
<lotuspsychje> ChibaPet: ubuntu-bug vlc ?
<ChibaPet> I'd have to imagine that some reasonable percentage of users will be using vlc or xine on newish nVidia hardware.
<ChibaPet> lotuspsychje: Looking. I pointed the tool in question to my /var/crash file.
<ChibaPet> That said, I want to double-check before saying it was ubunbu-bug.
<lotuspsychje> ChibaPet: did you also try 352-updates ?
<lotuspsychje> ChibaPet: some users have good experiences with it
<ChibaPet> lotuspsychje: No. It wasn't clear to me just what's different.
<ChibaPet> I'll certainly try it tonight.
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> ChibaPet: optimus card?
<ChibaPet> I did try reverting to 340, and that *didn't* crash. But it was mostly unusable for some other reason I'll have to chase down.
<ChibaPet> No, desktop with a GTX 660.
<lotuspsychje> ok
<ChibaPet> Under 340, vlc would stutter badly while playing my test DVD. Did the same with a vobcopy-generated equivalent.
<ChibaPet> The interesting bit is that I have another box with a slightly older Xeon, also running Xenial and nVidia 340, that has no problem using xine *or* vlc. Also interesting, mplayer can do the DVD or ripped equivalent without blinking.
<lotuspsychje> weird
<ChibaPet> Mm. So, I'm not hosed - I can watch media with mplayer - but I'm going to try to gather more information. It would be nice to have this resolved.
<Volkodav> BluesKaj: It's Firefox or rather some plug-in - most likely evil Flash
<ChibaPet> The Ooh, we might be in luck. I haven't replaced the root shell environment on this new install, so I have a .bash_history going back beyond my testing. Seeing if I can find it.
<ChibaPet> Hm, I didn't send it from a root shell. I'll find it anyway.
<ChibaPet> lotuspsychje: I can't find the specific docs I used, but I believe I fed my crash file into apport-bug.
<lotuspsychje> ok
<ChibaPet> Anyway, work stuff to do, but I'll have another run at it tonight. In the meantime, I idle here and would be happy to receive pointers that might make my bug report more useful. I liked how much data the tool collected, but it was a shame it marked my ticket 'invalid' for lack of debugging symbols.
<PryMar56> here's a systemd/udev/lvm2 bug: lvm2-pvscan@.service is broken
<lotuspsychje> PryMar56: can you file a bug?
<PryMar56> this bug is common to stretch & xenial. *pvscan service needs ENV vars from a *rules file
<PryMar56> they are missing. You can see the bug when doing: udevadm info --name=<some pv device>
<PryMar56> lotuspsychje, I will file a bug when anybody confirms it. Nobody confirmed it yet
<PryMar56> 69-lvm-metad.rules is involved
<kernelpanic> Looking at http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/releases/xenial/alpha-2/, I cannot finda bootable ISO for amd64/uefi, only xenial-server-cloudimg-amd64-uefi1.img. I tried converting that with ccd2iso, but that gives me a zero-byte file. How can I get a bootable iso?
<ChibaPet> kernelpanic: Are you looking for a cloud image or an image for your UEFI hardware?
<ChibaPet> kernelpanic: Either way, the server and desktop images will both do the right thing for UEFI hardware, including setting up stuff for SecureBoot. http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily/current/ http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<kernelpanic> ChibaPet, spot-on, thank you very much!
<ChibaPet> Happy to help.
#ubuntu+1 2016-02-25
<ChibaPet> Hm, nvidia-352-updates, still no joy with vlc.
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
<CountryfiedLinux> Will 16.04 have snappy packages?
<CountryfiedLinux> And Unity 8 as an option?
<micw> hi
<micw> will there be a beta1 release of 16.04 today?
<spm_draget> Does Ubuntu Xenial support Java8 via some official package?
<lotuspsychje> !find java8
<ubottu> Found: openjdk-8-jdk, openjdk-8-jre, openjdk-8-jre-headless, default-jdk, default-jre, default-jre-headless, openjdk-9-jdk, openjdk-9-jre, openjdk-9-jre-headless, W: (and 34 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=java8&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<lotuspsychje> !info openjdk-8-jdk xenial
<ubottu> openjdk-8-jdk (source: openjdk-8): OpenJDK Development Kit (JDK). In component main, is optional. Version 8u72-b15-2ubuntu3 (xenial), package size 8358 kB, installed size 38662 kB
<lotuspsychje> spm_draget: ^ this what you looking for?
<spm_draget> Ah, thanks. Was looking for oracle… but yeah, openjdk
<lotuspsychje> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<CryptoSiD> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15195735/
<CryptoSiD> apt-get -f install wont fix it
<CryptoSiD> any idea how i could fix that?
<CryptoSiD> i cant install any pkg till its fixed
<CryptoSiD> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15195807/ apt-get -f install output
<CryptoSiD> i tryed mv html5lib-0.999-py2.py3-none-any.whl to html5lib-0.999-py2.py3-none-any.whl.back and then apt-get -f install again, but i have the same error
<micw> spm_draget, there's a really good ppa for oracle java
<micw> but i'd perfer openjdk. is has far better integration (e.g. it receives frequent ssl ca updates because it uses the system's ca database)
<spm_draget> Okay, thanks
<CryptoSiD> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15195735/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/15195807/ apt-get -f install output
<CryptoSiD> id need help to fix that please
<CryptoSiD> i cant install any other package till its fixed
<lordievader> CryptoSiD: Install that package with the dpkg flag '--force-overwrite'.
<CryptoSiD> can i use this flag with apt-get?
<CryptoSiD> nope
<CryptoSiD> will download the deb then
<lordievader> CryptoSiD: You have already downloaded it ;)
<lordievader> CryptoSiD: /var/cache/apt/archives/python-pip-whl_8.0.2-7_all.deb
<CryptoSiD> right just noticed that lol, my bad
<CryptoSiD> thanks a lot!
<CryptoSiD> worked:)
<lordievader> No problem, glad it works.
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<spm_draget> In xenial, installing 'phpmyadmin' pulls 'php5-cli php5-common'… despite I already installed 'php' (which pulls php7.0)
<spm_draget> Will php5 and php7 be installed side by side then? Or how does this work?
<BenLubar> python-pip-whl is breaking today's apt dist-upgrade
<BenLubar> oh, actually it looks like autoremove might fix that
<BenLubar> ok, how do I remove python-html5lib-whl and update python-pip-whl at the same time?
<BenLubar> ok, turns out the problem was virtualenv, which I've uninstalled because I no longer need it
<drhalan> hi all. has anyone had this problem before? i can't get to the grub menu. When i hold down shift it just shows "grub loading" and then continues to boot the default kernel...
<alkisg> drhalan: try the left ctrl key
<alkisg> Or, just reset it before it completely boots :D
<drhalan> i tried both holding and pushing the left ctrl but doesn't seem to do anything
<drhalan> my system currently doesn't boot (i have an encrypted HD and it gets stuck before promting me for a password)
<alkisg> ...maybe boot from a usb stick and change grub.cfg then?
<alkisg>  /boot isn't encrypted, is it?
<drhalan> yeah i can try that
<drhalan> i dont't hink it can
<tomreyn> yes it can be, but it's a non-standard setup
<SafPlusPlus> I assume there wouldn't be many too noticable differences between the current nightly Xenial server build and the upcoming beta1, right?
<k1l> rule of thumb: if you need to ask about stability, dont run it as production or important system :)
<SafPlusPlus> Well, ofc... more that I'm installing and testing to see what I can expect to upgrade to... :)
<k1l> i am using it as daily system already.
<SafPlusPlus> Thing is, out of the box, it's running more services than I'd expect it to...
<SafPlusPlus> Was wondering if some services were enable by default in the nightly which wouldn't be once in beta...
<SafPlusPlus> (or once from release for that matter)
<drhalan> so how do i set things like GRUB_TIMEOUT in grub.cfg?
<ChibaPet> drhalan: /etc/default/grub usually
<drhalan> yeah but in my case / is encrypted
<drhalan> and i can only modify /boot
<ChibaPet> Um.
<ChibaPet> You set it in /etc/default/grub, and then update-grub.
<drhalan> unless i figure out how to mount my encrypted root filesystem
<ChibaPet> Oh. Boot from a desktop ISO and chroot in to fix things then. I'm not sure GRUB_TIMEOUT should be your primary concern if you've gotten to where you can't descrypt your root fs.
<drhalan> yeah thats what ive been doing
<drhalan> tried form the command line to mound the drive for a while, now i figured out that the gui can do it just fine :D
<ChibaPet> It's worth learning how to do it on the command line.
<ChibaPet> man cryptsetup
<ChibaPet> Are you running a RAID?
<ChibaPet> Note that you can hose up your config by letting the rescue environment spin up your MD-RAIDs under the wrong names, which then get stamped into the on-disk config.
<drhalan> no i am not using raid nor lvm i think
<ChibaPet> kk
<drhalan> can i just chroot to / and run update grup? or do i need to mount /proc or something
<ChibaPet> If you were, it's worth assembling them as the correct md? device by hand.
<ChibaPet> drhalan: You need to bind mount a few things. Half a sec and I'll find a good reference.
<drhalan> thanks :)
<ChibaPet> https://bpaste.net/show/a5d08b32ddce
<ChibaPet> The references I want to give you are all about setting up ZFS root. Too much to wade through to find what you need. And so, that paste.
<ChibaPet> It's useful if you know in advance what you had before as the decrypted name. Before making any changes, you might find this (once you mount the FS, before you bind mount or make any changes) in /etc/crypttab
<ChibaPet> If so, you can then back out, cryptsetup luksClose, and then re-open with the right name.
<ChibaPet> This might not matter. initramfs-tools might just get their idea from fstab and crypttab. But it can't hurt to be meticulous.
<k1l> drhalan: boot your system, then change the defaults in /etc/default/grub, ten run update-grub.
<k1l> or if its an issue with booting then just change the file in /boot once
<ChibaPet> Oh, that's no fun.
<ChibaPet> He can be a rescue-system ninja with a little practise.
<drhalan> when updateing grub i get something like "cannot find a GRUB drive for /dev/sdb1". not sure if that is a problem?
<drhalan> also, is there an easy way to just reset /etc/default/grub to default?
<ChibaPet> Hrm. Reinstalling the relevant packages (grub-pc in this case?) might do it. Or find a pristine copy.
<ChibaPet> This is what I've got in there on my work desktop, running Trusty: https://bpaste.net/show/257f787f0e6f
<ChibaPet> As for the error message, I'm not sure. More context might help.
<drhalan> that's the settings I've had
<drhalan>  i just don't get grub to show up. nor does it mount /
<ChibaPet> drhalan: UEFI system? BIOS?
<ChibaPet> How many drives? If you're using grub-pc/BIOS, something I like to do is dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc, which will show you what the package sees as targets for grub installation.
<ChibaPet> Here, for instance - again, 14.04 because I'm looking at my work desktop as an example: https://bpaste.net/show/0e139bf8e2ad
<drhalan> i think its uefi
<ChibaPet> drhalan: FWIW, normally I expect errors from your initrd. That you're not actually seeing GRUB makes me think it's going to be less twitchy to fix.
<ChibaPet> Um. Can you pastebin the partition table please?
<ChibaPet> If it's UEFI, it's a slightly different kettle of fish, with a couple possible solutions.
<Jordan_U> Is more the default pager in 16.04? Man, git, and various other commands are using more instead of less as a pager and it's rather annoying.
<ChibaPet> Jordan_U: export PAGER=less
<Jordan_U> ChibaPet: I know, but why was the default changed?
<Jordan_U> Is this an intentional change or a bug? I'm seeing /etc/alternatives/pager pointing to /bin/more on a recent daily LiveCD image of Ubuntu Gnome 16.04.
<ChibaPet> I'd imagine it was intentional, and I have no clue why, but it's easily set to whatever you like. That said, I'd think less(1) would be the more reasonable default, but I've long since stopped expecting OS vendors to adhere to my ideas of reasonableness.
<Jordan_U> I can't imagine why *anyone* would want more to be the default pager.
<ChibaPet> I mean, it *works*. Dunno.
<Jordan_U> I don't cobsider not being able to scroll up working.
 * Jordan_U goes and files a bug report
<drhalan> i don't even care about fixing grub that much... just would like to get the system booting again
<drhalan> i just installed the newest kernel from proposed and ran update-grub again but it didn't help :/
<ChibaPet> drhalan: Installing a kernel seems like the wrong answer if GRUB isn't loading at boot time.
<ChibaPet> You want to walk through the minimally-invasive options *first* or you just add more variables.
<drhalan> grub is loading. i just doesn't show the menu
<drhalan> i just tries to boot the default kernel
<ChibaPet> It's loading, and then.
<ChibaPet> Okay. And?
<drhalan> ther kernel boots detects my keyboard and such but does not mount / (which is encrypted)
<drhalan> nor does it prompt for a passowrd
<ChibaPet> Can you capture error messages from the end of the boot attempt?
<ChibaPet> Sounds like your initramfs might be horqued after all.
<ChibaPet> And please post your partition scheme to help us suss out if you're booting under UEFI or not.
<drhalan> there aren't any. but it really seems like the kernel boots up fine. I can even plug in an external monitor and use my docking station
<drhalan> you mean the output from fdisk?
<ChibaPet> Maybe fdisk, maybe gdisk. I'm thinking you might want to consider sticking with a stable release - some of these questions shouldn't be necessary for someone running a testing release. No insult intended, but things *will* break.
<drhalan> yeah sure... i mean i have all my data backed up
<drhalan> i'm pretty used to the development releases bricking my machines already :P
<ChibaPet> Well. Things to focus on, then... Find out if you're running UEFI, and what kind of partitioning scheme you've got. Look at where GRUB and other bits get installed. Go into a properly set-up chroot, rebuild your initramfs and make sure GRUB's config is sane.
<ChibaPet> Maybe look at an article or two on interacting with the busybox shell, and see if your crypto modules are loaded. If the tools are there, you can decrypt and mount root and proceed manually.
<Jordan_U> Looks like the more/less bug is fixed in the latest daily image.
#ubuntu+1 2016-02-26
<Fudge> anyone aware if isc-dhcp-server has known issues in xenial currently?
<Fudge> using my config from trusty but
<Fudge> nothing
<ChibaPet> Fudge: It should throw errors in a log if it doesn't like your config.
<Fudge> there are errors, about permissions on /var/;iob/dhcpd/dhcpd.leases
<ChibaPet> Next, use something like netstat -nap to see if it's listening.
<Fudge> there are errors about  not being able to append to /var/lib/dhcp/dhcpd.leases
<ChibaPet> Ah. Then check the ownership and permissions of that file.
<Fudge> who should own it, dhcpd or root?
<ChibaPet> It's 0644 root:root on my Debian DHCP server here. They could have changed it, though.
<Fudge> so i jsut deleted the dhcpd.leases
<Fudge> then clients are getting assigne dip addresses
<Fudge> which are online
<Fudge> but not all
<ChibaPet> dip addresses?
<ChibaPet> You should see lease negotiation traffic in syslog anyway.
<ChibaPet> or... somewhere. I'm still an Ubuntu noob.
<Fudge> bug #1535952
<ubottu> bug 1535952 in isc-dhcp (Ubuntu) "isc-dhcp-server.service fails on xenial with "Can't open lease database /var/lib/dhcp/dhcpd.leases: No such file or directory"" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1535952
<ChibaPet> Or, that.
<Fudge> so for the tiem being things are working
<Fudge> -rw-r--r--  1 dhcpd dhcpd 2335 Feb 26 13:34 dhcpd.leases
<Fudge> it creates the files as root but apparently needs to be owned by dhcpd
<ChibaPet> Ah, it opens its priv'd port as root and then drops privs. So they *did* change it. That's a good change.
<Fudge> yeah should be pretty easy fix
<Fudge> i didnt see the upgrade as i  didnt have proposed enabled
<Fudge> now using isc-dhcp-server                   4.3.3-5ubuntu8
<Fudge> so it seems that if i have a static client that those are not getting assigned ip addresses, how can i debug dhcp-server
<Fudge> any ideas?
<lotuspsychje> !info isc-dhcp-server xenial
<ubottu> isc-dhcp-server (source: isc-dhcp): ISC DHCP server for automatic IP address assignment. In component main, is optional. Version 4.3.3-5ubuntu7 (xenial), package size 438 kB, installed size 1542 kB
<Fudge> isc-dhcp-server                   4.3.3-5ubuntu8
<Fudge> from proposed
<lotuspsychje> but proposed can break right
<Fudge> i upgraded because it was supposed to be fixed lol
<lotuspsychje> Fudge: did you clean install xenial?
<lotuspsychje> or wily do-release-upgrade -d
<Fudge> lets downgrade and see what happens
<Fudge> yep fresh install
<lotuspsychje> kk nice
<Fudge> but i did use my bind dhcp folders
<Fudge> from trusty
<lotuspsychje> yeah try out without the proposed one, maybe thats more stable
<Fudge> just downgraded
<Fudge> back here again, Can't create new lease file: Permission denied
<Fudge> i am using service isc-dhcp-server start, is that righ tor should i be using systemctl
<lotuspsychje> 16.04 uses systemd
<lotuspsychje> !systemd
<ubottu> systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<Fudge> and a combination of my firewall
<lotuspsychje> :p
<Fudge> i have this ongoing problem of some other rules being loaded
<lotuspsychje> Fudge: maybe the #netfilter guys can help on that1?
<Fudge> thanks mate, im on #networking, they are good guys but ill try there too
<lotuspsychje> yeah networking is pro
<ChibaPet> note that service still works
<ChibaPet> But it's probably better to succumb. :P
<Fudge> lotuspsychje:  yeah a guy there is really helpful
<Fudge> ChibaPet:  lol
<alteregoa> update-manager -d doesn't find 16.04 in repo
<ngaio> is it by design that applications stored in /usr/local don't show up in the menu until the next restart? I don't see that same behavior in 15.10
<ngaio> that is, install an application that puts its resources /usr/local/bin and /usr/local/share, and it doesn't show up in the launcher (I've tested Unity and Mate) until after reboot
<Fudge> is anyone experiencing any isc-dhcp-client issues, where leases arent being renewed
<lotuspsychje> Fudge: cant you file a bug against this one?
<Fudge> lotuspsychje:  i dont really have any concrete evidence
<lotuspsychje> Fudge: ubuntu-bug isc-dhcp-client
<lotuspsychje> and explain what your situation is...the devs might find out whats the issue
<Fudge> true, thanks
<Fudge> bug  #1550289
<ubottu> bug 1550289 in isc-dhcp (Ubuntu) "after my isp lease is due to be renewed isc-dhcp-client does not seem to be renewing, have to take interface down on internet and up again before a new external ip is assigned." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1550289
<lotuspsychje> Fudge: good, lets see where that brings us :p
<Fudge> plus downgrading again too, i forgit it updated to the proposed version
<lotuspsychje> !info isc-dhcp-client xenial
<ubottu> isc-dhcp-client (source: isc-dhcp): DHCP client for automatically obtaining an IP address. In component main, is important. Version 4.3.3-5ubuntu7 (xenial), package size 233 kB, installed size 674 kB
<lotuspsychje> Fudge: ouch, you placed the bug with the proposed package version
<lotuspsychje> Fudge: make sure its the default one from xenial
<Fudge> thats the version i was using though
<Fudge> i cant file bugs against proposed versions
<Fudge> didnt realise, sh ould i remove my bug and re-file?
<lotuspsychje> default version is  4.3.3-5ubuntu7 right
<lotuspsychje> and proposed one 8
<Fudge> yes
<lotuspsychje> Fudge: well, how about you update the existing bug to avoid too many bugs
<lotuspsychje> Fudge: and add version  4.3.3-5ubuntu7 saying, you have this issue on both versions right?
<lotuspsychje> Fudge: update it at bottom with 'add comment'
<Fudge> yep, ill see if i get the same behaviour with this version
<Fudge> shoujld ahve read the changelog
<lotuspsychje> ok
<lotuspsychje> Fudge: you could also try a systemctl restart
<lotuspsychje> see what it does
<Fudge> okie
<lotuspsychje> Fudge: try a few things out, and keep the comments updated, so the devs see what you have tried
<Fudge> yup
<lotuspsychje> great
<Fudge> thanks cobber
<lotuspsychje> no sweat, we might have a nice clean xenial in april this way :p
<Fudge> updated my bug, still does it on this version
<lotuspsychje> ok
<Fudge> yeah im looking forward to xenial
<faekjarz> Hey there, seemingly i've missed a memo or something. By now i tested 2 daily-live ISOs - Ubuntu Gnome 16.04 x64 (20160225.1) and plain Ubuntu 16.04 x64 (20160226) - and none of them let me install onto a ZFS-root (/). What's the deal? Is this ZedFS inclusion limited to virtualisation, containers and stuff? Or is it not yet implemented in the installer?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<marlinc> faekjarz, its not included in the installer
<marlinc> ZFS works perfectly on 16.04 its just that you manually have to set up boot of ZFS if that's what you want
<Daekdroom> And there's no reason for it to be in the desktop versions installer, really. It's a server feature.
<faekjarz> marlinc: yes that's what i intended :) Well, kind of. I've heard there's a non-DKMS solution - is there a guide how to properly set up ZFS boot
<marlinc> Yes, there are. Wait a moment
<marlinc> You will probably have to follow:
<marlinc> https://github.com/zfsonlinux/pkg-zfs/wiki/HOWTO-install-Ubuntu-16.04-to-a-Native-ZFS-Root-Filesystem
<marlinc> Not sure how up-to-date it is though
<marlinc> My process in general is the following: 1. start using live usb, 2. install zfsutils-linux, 3. create pool, 4. create zvol with about 8 gb of storage, 5. start the Ubuntu installer like normal, install to the zvol (including the bootloader) the bootloader install will fail which is fine, 6. copy contents of zvol filesystem to a zfs dataset, 7. chroot into the dataset, 8. install zfsutils-linux in the chroot, 9. install GRUB
<marlinc> And then reboot :p
<marlinc> faekjarz, ^
<faekjarz> Daekdroom: meh, it's origin (Solaris) is indeed the server realm. My POV is not the separation of servers and desktops (clients / workstations) - i mean it's a file system. One with awesome features (integrity, snapshots, replication, and stuff) <- totally usefull on every machine, including desktops
<marlinc> That's my thought on the matter as well faekjarz
<faekjarz> yay :D
<faekjarz> marlinc: thanks for the link! Let's try \m/
<asper> hi there. i configured and enabled systemd-networkd and added a bridge on eth0. the thing is: eth0 still gets an ip and my routing is fucked up. i disabled networking.service but i see that dhclient still runs at boot. any hints on how to disable it? dhcp should be handled by systemd-networkd, right?
<asper> ok. after removing the entries from /etc/network/interfaces for eth0 the problems go away. rather unconvenient setup.
<Fudge> BluesKaj:  g'day and good morning from Tasmania
<BluesKaj> Hey Fudge, good afternoon from Ontario, Canada
<Fudge> hey cobber, are you freezing there yet?
<Fudge> still having a hard time with my xenial server and dhcp
<BluesKaj> yeah still coolish here, -3C atm , but sunny
<Fudge> wow thats pretty chilly mate, even overnight for us at the moment we are at about 12
<squinty_> here on Vancouver Island BC we hit 16 yesterday...not quite as warm today
<Fudge> beautiful
<BluesKaj> well, you guys are in different climate zone altogether, but your server is not connecting with network manager or..?
<Fudge> not sure that I am using netwoork manager, its xenial-server. fresh install from a few days ago. i had same setup on trusty and it was rock solid but now on xenial i get disconnected all the time, this is a gateway so the machine is  disconnected from the net and i  have to take the interface down and back up
<Fudge> possibly when i get a new lease it doesnt update, not sure how to add some debugging to logs for it either
<Fudge> maybe this could be the problem
<Fudge> -rw-r--r-- 1 dhcpd dhcpd   996 Feb 27 06:52 dhclient.enp6s7.leases
<Fudge> -rw-r--r-- 1 root  root    498 Feb 26 20:20 dhclient.leases
<Fudge> you can see that isc-dhcp-client and server are having problems with permissions, maybe if I chown the second file to dhcpd:dhcpd my problems will go away
<BluesKaj> my problem is that servers aren't my stong suit
<Fudge> cmon mate dont be like that :p
<BluesKaj> but I used to setup a static IP in /etc/resolv.conf , but it is now overwritten by /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head and apprently that's where one sets the IPs for   gateway and namservers when not using network manager
<yeats> BluesKaj: you can specify "dns-nameservers" in /etc/network/interfaces and resolvconf will populate the file with your selections
<yeats> (for static IPs)
<BluesKaj> yeats, I didn't think that still worked
<yeats> oh - sorry - I thought I was in ubuntu-server - not sure about xenial :-/
<yeats> I'm testing it out, but haven't dug deeply yet
<BluesKaj> it's been a while since I used static IP so i'm on shakey ground here
<yeats> /etc/network/interfaces appears to still be the correct file on xenial
<BluesKaj> I have to use NM due my VPN usage and setting up vpn connections in the ing=terfaces anbd resolv.conf files is somewhat compl;icated, NM does a good job with open vpn so that's much easier
<yeats> yeah, I use NM on desktop for sure
<BluesKaj> interfaces and resolv.cong files, that is
<yeats> and I use OpenVPN too
<BluesKaj> yeah , it's a great app
<Fudge> i just use openvpn, i do specify nameservers in interfaces and changing ownership to dhcpd didnt work as i still just got disconnected again
<yeats> Fudge: journalctl should show you *something* useful
<BluesKaj> Fudge, sudo systemctl restart network-manager on your server , check for output errors
<Fudge> Failed to restart network-manager.service: Unit network-manager.service not found.
<BluesKaj> so I assume your server is using the interfaces file for it's settings ?
<BluesKaj>  /etc/nework/interfaces
<BluesKaj>  /etc/network/interfaces
<ChibaPet> Purging network-manager and (as it turns out) nano are an early-setup ritual for me.
<BluesKaj> Fudge, perhaps post your  /etc/network/interfaces file in pastebin or some such
<BluesKaj> ChibaPet, some of us need network-manager, and unlike pulseaudio, it's much better than it used to be
<BluesKaj> :-)
<ChibaPet> "need"
<ChibaPet> I'm pretty happy with wpa_supplicant.conf on my laptop.
<BluesKaj> just thiought I'd throw that non-sequitur in there for good measure
<ChibaPet> I haven't been purging PulseAudio, but I do say "autospawn=no" in .pulse/client.conf
<ChibaPet> (To finish my thought about NM, worst case if I don't know an access point name involves running iwlist.)
<BluesKaj> if your audio chip is intel-hda , then that driver is writtrn thorughly enough to handle alsa directly with flash audio on websites. Other sound chip driver are written to use pulse
 * BluesKaj looks for s key again
<ChibaPet> It's OPIE nowadays.
<ChibaPet> Hm. So, I have a few games, media players, and similar that use sound. Firefox. I haven't had any issues ignoring Pulse yet. Prior to ignoring it my sound controls were completely hosed.
<ChibaPet> I think I'd only consider PulseAudio if I had to use Skype.
<ChibaPet> But even then I guess there's libapuse.
<BluesKaj> Fudge, what does  'ip addr' show for your server ?
<ChibaPet> libapulse*
<BluesKaj> hmm, no response, guess he's busy doing other things
<BluesKaj> well. time close up shop here and go help with dinner ...too bad i couldn't help more....later
<ChibaPet> Anything good for dinner?
<ChibaPet> Ah, too late.
<Fudge> oh damn
<Fudge> anyone else who wants to assist with the ip route this is the pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/15210070/
<Fudge> the interfaces http://paste.ubuntu.com/15210087/
<SwedeMike> Fudge: what do you want to achieve that you're not getting?
<Fudge> for dhcp-client to keep me connected to the net
<Fudge> ive poked the dev
<SwedeMike> it's impossible from your provided input to understand what your problem is.
<Fudge> on my gateway my lease form isp goes for about 12 minutes, when it should be renewed i am disconnected
<Fudge> so this is what seems to happen Feb 27 08:36:06 dominion dhclient[22871]: DHCPRELEASE on enp6s7 to 150.101.32.87 port 67 (xid=0x4231da06)
<Fudge> in the logs if i try to ping 4.2.2.1 when i am disconnected the logs show unexpected ICMP Echo Reply from 4.2.2.1
<Fudge> dominion dhclient[22434]: DHCPRELEASE on enp6s7 to 150.101.32.87 port 67 (xid=0x4a1d2155)
<jushur> Fudge: why do you have 12mins lease?
<Fudge> i dont know, thats controlled by my ISP
<Fudge> i still get offered the same dynamic ip again
<jushur> Fudge: yes, but its literaly retarded?
<Fudge> indeed it is mate
<Fudge> so from the logs i see the dhcprelease, then dhclient starts again   by me and i get an ip offered and assigned again
<Fudge> but this should happen seemlessly, not disconnect me from the internet
<jushur> Fudge: wrong, a release means it actually releases the ip, and then has to ask you isp for a new.
<jushur> Fudge: the only reason you get the same ip is the mac is saved as resently used at the isp dhcpd. and it will give you the ame ip as you had (if they want it to, and it seems so).
<jushur> Fudge: in dhclient.conf set "send dhcp-lease-time 3600;"
<jushur> Fudge: i do asume you need this as you dont use network-manager
<jushur> Fudge: man dhclient.conf if you need to know more about possible settings.
<Fudge> thanks jushur  ill uncomment that
<Fudge> its ubuntu-server and no not using network manager
<Fudge> still getting disconnected though dhclient enp6s7
<Fudge> RTNETLINK answers: File exists
<Fudge> then i get reconnected
<jushur> Fudge: look so your /etc/network/interfaces is correct
<Fudge> jushur:  happy to pastebin
<Fudge> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15210590/
<Fudge> i do seem to have a log t of processes for dhclient, ill paste them too
<Fudge> 
<Fudge> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15210610/
<Fudge> apparmor? Feb 27 10:22:18 dominion kernel: [65268.916915] audit: type=1400 audit(1456528938.875:73): apparmor="DENIED" operation="capable" profile="/usr/sbin/dhcpd" pid=26388 comm="dhcpd" capability=1  capname="dac_override"
#ubuntu+1 2016-02-27
<Fudge> mm
<Fudge> been stable a while now
<Fudge> for some reason my lease time is not 57 minutes
<Fudge> not=now
<lotuspsychje> morning
<cwiggs> morning.
<lotuspsychje> cwiggs: you can grab the iso from url in topic mate
<lotuspsychje> cwiggs: keep in mind things can still break in this stage
<cwiggs> can I try an upgrade first and if it fails try a clean install?
<lotuspsychje> no
<cwiggs> Ok, thanks
<snpresent> how to enable zfs on ubuntu 16.04?
<lotuspsychje> !zfs
<ubottu> For information concerning ZFS and Ubuntu, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<lordievader> Good morning.
<CrackerJack> morning in usa
<CrackerJack> good day
<lordievader> o/
<ren0v0> why when i search for ubuntu 16.04 beta do i only get a link for MATE?
<ren0v0>  where is the official place to download standard beta?
<ren0v0> the only place i can find is  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/16.04/beta-1/source/  but what is different between source images?
<lordievader> ren0v0: You probably want http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/daily-live/current/
<ren0v0> lordievader, huge filesize difference, how comes?
<lordievader> You didn't link to the live images.
<ren0v0> so there is no desktop image for beta 1, only daily builds ?
<ren0v0> yet there is for mate?  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-mate/releases/16.04/beta-1/
 * ren0v0 is lost
<lordievader> There doesn't seem to be builds for Ubuntu no. There ain't even a mention of Ubuntu on iso.qa.ubuntu.com for Xenial Beta-1. I do not know why.
<CrackerJack> why not use the kernel 4.4.3 this beta
<CrackerJack> or 4.5 rc5
<CrackerJack> 4.4.0
<CrackerJack> manual install but
<SwedeMike> CrackerJack: 16.04 is slated to be using 4.4.x kernel as far as I can tell. Seems prudent considering it's an LTS and extra care should be taken to make sure it's stable out the door
<CrackerJack> ok
<ren0v0> hi, trying to boot from latest daily build and getting  "gfxboot.c32   COM32R image"
<CrackerJack> nikolov@ubuntu-ivan:~$ inxi -F
<CrackerJack> System:    Host: ubuntu-ivan Kernel: 4.5.0-040500rc5-generic x86_64 (64 bit)
<CrackerJack>            Desktop: Unity 7.4.0  Distro: Ubuntu 16.04 xenial
<CrackerJack> :)
<CrackerJack> http://store.picbg.net/pubpic/96/F8/4a6794dd1d5396f8.png
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<CrackerJack> здрасти :)
<BluesKaj> !ru | CrackerJack
<ubottu> CrackerJack: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<CrackerJack> BluesKaj i am not russian i am BULGARIAN LAME
<CrackerJack> hello e здрасти
<BluesKaj> CrackerJack, sorry , but cyrillic is difficult to tell the difference between languages for us English speakers
<CrackerJack> ok
<BluesKaj> !ro | CrackerJack
<ubottu> CrackerJack: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<BluesKaj> !bu | CrackerJack
<CrackerJack> !bg BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> !bg
<ubottu> опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<BluesKaj> anyway CrackerJack your English seems quite good , ask your question in English if you have a problem
<CrackerJack> no
<BluesKaj> ok
<CrackerJack> use beta is a good and new kernel 4.5 rc5 manula install is good tehnks
<CrackerJack> thenks
<BluesKaj> right
<tete_> hi, can someone tell me where the advanced installer is gone in the alpha2 iso for amd64 desktops?
<tete_> i used the mini.iso which was using that (the ncurses installer) and i really like it, the one from the official big iso is not useful for me. i guess i have to use another boot param?
<blaze> !by
<blaze> :(
<tete_> really no one?
<flocculant> tete_: not sure I know what the advanced installer is tbh
<flocculant> if you mean the text installer - then the last time I saw that was on alternate images rather than desktop - other than the mini's as you've seen
<tete_> hm
<tete_> is there an alternate alpha image?
<ChibaPet> There is no more "alternate installer". This is FUD and misinformation. There is a server installer that gives you the Debian installer.
<tete_> ChibaPet, ok, the server installer is what i need - is there any other image than the mini.iso which has this installer on board?
<ChibaPet> tete_: no
<ChibaPet> and I've had the mini ISOs fail to work on UEFI, although that may have been fixed by now.
<tete_> thats bad because the mini.iso does not work with UEFI
<ChibaPet> The server installer is a decent go-to at roughly 700MB
<tete_> hehe no, its not, thats my problem
<ChibaPet> tete_: You will experience joy with the server installer then.
<tete_> do you know if there is a bug report for the UEFI mini.iso bug?
<ChibaPet> tete_: I'd mentioned it on a mailing list when I found it. I don't know if there's a formal bug report yet.
<ChibaPet> FWIW, if you want to conserve bandwidth, I've become quite a fan of zsync.
<tete_> Note: While the minimal iso image is handy, it isn't useful for installing on UEFI-based systems that you want to run in UEFI mode. The mini iso lacks the proper files for booting the computer in UEFI mode. Thus, the computer will boot in BIOS compatibility mode, and the installation will be in BIOS mode.
<tete_> seems like not a bug
<tete_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<tete_> so i have to wait for the alternate images/server images or use 15.10 alternate and upgrade if required
<tete_> ok then at least i know whats going on
<tete_> will use 15.10 tomorrow - thanks for the info
<flocculant> ChibaPet: who said there was no more alternate installer ?
<ChibaPet> flocculant: No one. Everyone says it exists. URL please?
<flocculant> no idea - I didn't say it existed - I said ' the last time I saw that was on alternate images rather than desktop '
<ChibaPet> tete_: Other than native ZFS root installs done with the desktop ISO, I've been quite happy with the server image.
<flocculant> I didn't say recently ...
<ChibaPet> flocculant: Alright. I didn't know if you were one of the #ubuntu experts that spread misinformation like it's their job. It used to exist, but it seems not to any more, with the server install filling the role of providing a nice Debian installer experience.
<KiloJuliet> I love ZFS and Ubuntu and I see that in 16.04 is going to have it officially available. When I was running it on 14.04 it had a bit of instability on one of my machines and ate loads of ram in order to be happy. Is that still going to be the case when we start to roll out 16.04 test machines?
<ChibaPet> The only downside is that it's a hefty download at 700 or so MB for folks with limited bandwidth.
<KiloJuliet> Hoping to hear from someone who's tried it so I can make sure I'm not just wasting my time.
<ChibaPet> KiloJuliet: It still wants a decent amount of RAM, but like Linux FS cache, ARC gives it up on demand.
<ChibaPet> KiloJuliet: While not the minimum requirements, common advice is to run it with at least four gigs of RAM.
<KiloJuliet> ya we were having a problem in 14.04 where it was not giving it up at all, and programs like java that requested a block of ram were like "no way its used"
<KiloJuliet> we were running with 70-100GB ram and it was still just taking most of the memory
<ChibaPet> KiloJuliet: You can manually cap ARC usage too. I'm not aware of any bugs presently that inhibit ARC reclamation, but I could be unaware.
<KiloJuliet> we capped the ARC with some commands
<ChibaPet> KiloJuliet: Oh, in that case, unless you're doing dedupe, you definitely want to cap ARC.
<KiloJuliet> but it still eats about 6GB just to be happy
<KiloJuliet> Ultimately dedupe would be a nice thing rather than buying loads more disks but one thing at a time
<ChibaPet> "Happy" for ARC depends largely on your usage patterns. Big files vs small, frequent cache hits vs frequent cache misses.
<KiloJuliet> one one of our systems we used a light lz4 compression too
<ChibaPet> lz4 is a great default. It's computationally light enough that the disk will still be the gating factor.
<KiloJuliet> I was thinking of cranking it up a bit since it never seemed to even touch our cpu
<ChibaPet> KiloJuliet: So, FWIW, I'm running a mix of systems right now, both ZFS root (manual install) and ZFS for data (server installer, MD-RAID for root) and it's a leap ahead of 14.04 since it's not using DKMS.
<KiloJuliet> we were using a simple ext4 for / and just stuck the zfs one /home where all the bulk files lived
<KiloJuliet> The only place where root is on zfs is our smartos server
<KiloJuliet> but it's lacking in several features and it's not ubuntu so it's not cool.
<KiloJuliet> pci-passthrough for kvm's and other core needs.
<ChibaPet> I like root-on-ZFS in principle, and I'd use it if it were supported out of the box, but I want to be as boring as possible, so I'm moving to just-for-data here.
<flocculant> ChibaPet: nah - not at all - that'd not be me - avoid that channel :)
<ChibaPet> Maybe The Xenial+1 LTS will support native ZFS root out of the box. It certainly has all the parts to do it.
<KiloJuliet> Now all work aside, I plan to get a 16GB quad core low power system for my home and toss 16.04 on it with zfs and see if I can make myself a nice compressed file server and see if I can get some security cameras and home media on it.
<ChibaPet> flocculant: Sorry, the question had the feel of one of their leading questions. :P Sorry for the wrong assumption.
<KiloJuliet> That was the rumor, that it would have zfs out of the box, but some people, as always, started complaining about licensing so... I dont know
<flocculant> :)
<ChibaPet> KiloJuliet: Sounds fun. A few of us have decent instructions for ZFS root if you wanted it. The only issue I have so far is the shipped zfs mount unit files complain when everything's already set up by the initramfs.
<ChibaPet> What they're shipping (or, will be when 16.04 is released) is a solid move in the right direction, and it's quite usable at a variety of different comfort levels.
<KiloJuliet> as long as there's a well maintained package I'm happy. It doesn't have to ship in the installer really.
<ChibaPet> (The licensing complaints are funny when you consider how hard, how fervently the FSF constituents are fighting to make it so people can't use this free software they dislike. This COPYLEFTed free software they dislike, even.)
<ChibaPet> KiloJuliet: It is. Kernel modules, already built, no DKMS. FreeBSD and Illumos don't have it any better-integrated, honestly. It's just the installer and support scripts that aren't ready for it on root.
<ChibaPet> KiloJuliet: In case you're interested: https://github.com/rlaager/zfs/wiki/HOWTO-Install-Ubuntu-to-a-Native-ZFS-Root-Filesystem
<ChibaPet> I've got a variation of that for multidisk pools including boot-on-RAID and LUKS, but rlaager's guide is the general approach.
<KiloJuliet> cool that looks like a good how-to to give to a buddy
<KiloJuliet> thanks
<ChibaPet> Oh, mine's also just for Xenial, which doesn't use DKMS. Hm.
<ChibaPet> Hold on and I'll pastebin a new copy.
<ChibaPet> KiloJuliet: This is exceedingly messy because I'm still working it out, and I need to do different versions for BIOS and UEFI, but: https://bpaste.net/show/d52fad07d395
<Volkodav> Hi! I have my samba configured but today I got this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15217456/
<ChibaPet> Volkodav: That might be an opportunity to use gksu.
<ChibaPet> ...if I'm reading that correctly. Unsure.
<KiloJuliet> Fairly sure people would be able to figure out the bios/uefi issues pretty easily
<KiloJuliet> we have been dealing with them for years at this point
<ChibaPet> KiloJuliet: Well. Yes. But I've added in the UEFI bits. It'll be cleaner when I take them out again and just do two similar guides. The goal is to end up with a hands-off installer script in any event.
<Volkodav> ChibaPet: Did you even see the command?
<ChibaPet> Volkodav: Let's be aggressive!
<ChibaPet> I don't know. Does mainWindow.MainWindow refer to a curses/slang interface? I'm probably hopelessly confused and should stop using computers.
<Volkodav> ChibaPet: No reason to be aggresive - either sudo or gksu errors the same///
<ChibaPet> Hm, and the traceback is reversed from what is usual. That's a bit odd.
<ChibaPet> Well. I need to get Samba up on a Xenial box later today, so I'll see if I hit the same issue, and I'll share what I find.
<Volkodav> That's not the point - the point is to find a solution here is the gksu output http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15217575/
<Volkodav> Thanks ChibaPet
<ChibaPet> Yeah, I was blindly thinking most-recent-first for the trace, which would have had what seems like a windowing event be the thing that bailed, but I had it backwards.
<ChibaPet> Does /usr/bin/pdbedit exist? Does it have sane permissions?
<ChibaPet> I need to bail for a social engagement, but I'll be back on as soon as I can. I'll spin up my samba project later (was planned already, as it turns out).
<Volkodav> It does and it's root
<Volkodav> laterz
<KiloJuliet> ChibaPet, if you need any help testing after making any script changes moving toward automation /msg me ill run some tests
<sandah> howdy. I was able to install xenial desktop on a n3000 nuc (which requires pretty new kernel drivers) but I can't get the 16.04 server install to detect anything. Is there a trick with the server install, or in this case should I do a custom install using the desktop installer?
<Fudge> hi
#ubuntu+1 2016-02-28
<ChibaPet> Volkodav1: I'm back, much later than intended, but I hope to get that Samba service up and running in a bit.
<ChibaPet> I'll share my experience with it once I dive in.
<Fudge> wb ChibaPet
<ChibaPet> hey there
<ChibaPet> I've been diverted. Doing a Xenial install on a friend's machine before I dive into my projects.
<Fudge> how you going mate
<ChibaPet> Not badly. :)
<Fudge> working on a mates xenial trying to get usb sound to work
<Fudge> found the usb card set to -2 in modrpobe.d alsa-base so it appears in alsamixer now
<Fudge> but just need to set it as default card
<ChibaPet> -2?
<Fudge> without sound it is a show stopper for him
<ChibaPet> I've only used USB sound once or twice, and it was fairly painless, but that was without Pulse in the way.
<Fudge> yeah this is no pulse either, removed it
<Fudge> ah asound.conf i need to edit next
<Fudge> ah maybe i dont need to, should be playing
<Fudge> what an effort
<Fudge> yay
<Fudge> one prob down two to go
<Fudge> tried this tiem deleting the dhclient lease then asking for a new ip, it created/var/lib/dhcp/dhclient.eth0.leases
<Fudge> hopefully it renews
<Fudge> in 90 minutes we will see
<Fudge> or before then actually my session lasted 20 minutes
<Fudge> joy
<ChibaPet> Alright, bedtime for me, but the install I did is fine.
<ChibaPet> The box was previously on CentOS, and we could *not* get nVidia to work on it. We were stuck with Nouveau. Xenial, it just works, no muss, no fuss, no effort.
<ChibaPet> Also no effort, MD-RAID1 boot, LVM on LUKS on MD-RAID1 root, ZFS on LUKS home.
<ChibaPet> ZFS mirror, I should say.
<ChibaPet> Tomorrow, Samba, another move to Xenial (this time from Debian Wheezy), and maybe some project time.
<Fudge> ChibaPet:  done well
<ChibaPet> Thanks. :)
<ChibaPet> G'night.
<Qwertie> Does anyone know how to enable mutiny on ubuntu mate 16.04?
<lotuspsychje> Qwertie: i think i saw an article on softpedia for that
<Qwertie> lotuspsychje, Got it. thanks
<Qwertie> Hm I really like this. I might switch from unity if there is a way to make the program menu thing work like the one on unity
<lotuspsychje> Qwertie: there is also the #ubuntu-mate channel if you like
<mifritscher> moin
<mifritscher> it seems that systemd logs into /dev/.bootchart/log until the ram is full?
<lordievader> Good morning
<Qwertie> When my laptop goes to sleep the backlight wont turn on after I wake it. Thats a problem with the kernel right?
<Qwertie> And if so how would I go about reporting it?
<lordievader> Qwertie: I'd say: ubuntu-bug linux-image-generic
<Qwertie> Do you think its the kernel or something else?
<lordievader> I'm not sure. But I do think the kernel is responsible for turning off the backlight. If it does turn out to be in the wrong category I'm sure it will gets moved to the proper category.
<Qwertie> ok, I will report that then
<Fudge> boo
<Jordan_U> ren0v0: What link were you using for the daily image?
<ren0v0> Jordan_U, its not right
<ren0v0> its MATE...
<lotuspsychje> ren0v0: wich link?
<ren0v0> i have no idea what is going on, its like MATE is going to be standard
<ren0v0> lotuspsychje, can't be 100% but think you gave me >  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<ren0v0> i installed 15.10 in the end, it wouldn't let me install using LVM/FD
<ren0v0> FDE*
<lotuspsychje> ren0v0: that link is the daily image for xenial, so?
<ren0v0> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/xenial-desktop-amd64.iso
<ren0v0> lotuspsychje, yes, but its MATE...
<ren0v0> we had this conversation didn't we, about why there was no standard release images
<lotuspsychje> ren0v0: i dont recall, or see you in logs right away
<ren0v0> lotuspsychje, i don't have enough buffer here to check either
<ren0v0> it was yesterday though
<lotuspsychje> ren0v0: but this link right here, should not be mate, there is seperate mate daily link
<ren0v0> i have old OS still on another drive in this box actually, let me mount it
<lotuspsychje> ren0v0: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/02/27/%23ubuntu+1.html
<lotuspsychje> ren0v0: so, now tell us what you really want?
<ren0v0> huh, i'm not asking for anything here, Jordan_U asked me a question...
<ren0v0> and lotuspsychje i used this link, and it was MATE
<lotuspsychje> ren0v0: you 100% sure?
<ren0v0> i'm just trying to get into my other drive to find the ISO
<ren0v0> now i have another issue that i mounted encypted drive and can't find where its mounted :D
<ren0v0> it was on my unity launcher, i decrypted it but not sure what /dev/mapper/<> it is :P
<lotuspsychje> ren0v0: you sure you didnt grab the iso from here? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-mate/daily-live/current/
<ren0v0> lotuspsychje, i'll check in a sec
<lotuspsychje> ren0v0: wich version have you installed now?
<ren0v0> lotuspsychje, please wait, i have decrypted drive with same LVM VG and i think its having a moment
<ren0v0> mount: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'
<lotuspsychje> ren0v0: if your not on 16.04 right now, please seek help in #ubuntu
<lordievader> You can mount a pv ;)
<ren0v0> lotuspsychje, wtf, i'm not seeking help...
<ren0v0> someone asked me a question here
<ren0v0> and lordievader ubuntu GUI messed things, i'm trying via CL now
<lotuspsychje> ren0v0: can you please keep the wearing out here
<lotuspsychje> swearing
<ren0v0> lotuspsychje, sure, stop telling me i'm asking for help about the build then, when i've told you 2-3 times now that Jordan_U asked me for a link, i didn't start typing here until that
<ren0v0> i'm only spending my time messing with this drive trying to find the ISO to help see if there is an issue or not with the links, i'll go back to what i was doing before then if its not appreciated.
<lotuspsychje> ren0v0: i find it hard to believe iso's would be wrong
<ren0v0> lordievader, you aren't in #ubuntu so want to ask you here :)  the problem with mew trying to mount my mapped decrypted drive is that the VG has the same name. How can i mount with LV UUID or something?
<ren0v0> http://pastebin.com/pHjVK4fu
<lordievader>  I'm sorry I don't understand. Are you using luks?
<lordievader> Wow, how did the installer mess up that bad.
<ren0v0> yea, i decrypted with "cryptsetup luksOpen <name>"
<ren0v0> lordievader, no, what you are seeing here is my new SSD (the active 250gb one), and my old HDD (500gb)
<ren0v0> i was just trying to mount my old drive to check the ISO
<ren0v0> i think there is a problem because naming is exactly the same, as they are both setup by ubuntu
<lordievader> You could change the vg-name, ubuntu-vg ain't a very constructive name anyways.
<ren0v0> thats the wizard for you :)
<ren0v0> lordievader, well, i don't want to mess up my new install, so i need to issue commands with something unique :D
<lordievader> You can mount the dm's directly.
<ren0v0> thats what i was asking, with what, the UUID or something ?
<lordievader> The /dev/mapper entries are just symlinks to /dev/dm-*
<ren0v0> thats all i can see that is unique
<ren0v0> lordievader, don't have that folder, unless you mean /dev/<vg>
<lordievader> You should have a dev/mapper folder... dev-mapper makes it for you.
<ren0v0> yes i do
 * lordievader is confused
<ren0v0> are just symlinks to /dev/dm-*
<lordievader> Does the /dev/mapper exist or not?
<ren0v0> yes
<ren0v0> you said /dev/dm-*
<lordievader> Yes, those are the actual block devices.
<lordievader> The stuff in /dev/mapper and /dev/<vg-name> are symlinks to those block devices.
<ren0v0> sudo mount /dev/dm-4 /mnt/container/         >     mount: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'
<ren0v0> same outcome
<lordievader> what about 'sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/dm-4 /mnt/container'?
<ren0v0> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/mapper/olddrive
<lordievader> Hmm, the dm is the correct one?
<ren0v0> yea i did    ls -l /dev/mapper/olddrive
<ren0v0> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 7 Feb 28 11:43 olddrive -> ../dm-4
<lordievader> Is that the unencrypted luks device?
<ren0v0> yup
<lordievader> You run lvm on luks?
<ren0v0> "lvdisplay" shows both the LVs for this drive and my live one, they have same naming because they were both made with ubuntu installer.
<ren0v0> let me pastebin that output
<lordievader> Please answer my question.
<ren0v0> http://pastebin.com/qwLrvpFj
<ren0v0> lordievader, in all honesty i don't know, this is created by ubuntu, so whatever that does.
<lordievader> ren0v0: Please post the output of 'sudo pvs'.
<ren0v0> http://pastebin.com/xsWsUMe0
<lordievader> As I figured. The error is completely normal. Your dm-4 is a physical volume, not a logical volume.
<ren0v0> so what did i do wrong in the process of decrypting/mounting ?
<lordievader> Also, lvm probably disabled the secondary vg because it ain't unique.
<lordievader> ren0v0: Nothing.
<ren0v0> lordievader, yes i understand thats why the issue is probably there, so what do i do about that ?
<lordievader> But since the vg's are not unique only one can be active at a time.
<lordievader> ren0v0: Make the vg's unique ;)
<ren0v0> lol, why does ubuntu use non-unique name grrr
<ren0v0> lordievader, yes but vgrename needs a name, and they are both the same lol, so i'm worried :D
<lordievader> Because Ubiquity is crap at anything a little bit complex ;)
<ren0v0> wow this sucks
<lordievader> Does that matter? Rename one vg, do the things you need. Rename the vg back.
<lordievader> ren0v0: This is why you set up lvm manually.
<ren0v0> lordievader, if you say there is little risk in rename then maybe thats cool, i just don't know enough without reading up, i think this drive can stay like this for a while, i was just trying to help establish something about the daily build ISO thats all, not worth the time for me right now
<ren0v0> thanks for clearing it up though, now i know why, and it was why i thought
<ren0v0> will look at changing name when i get free time :D
<lordievader> Worst that can happen is that you need to chroot from a live-cd and rebuild the initrd.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Novice201y> Hello. How to install .deb in 16.04?
<lordievader> Novice201y: Use dpkg, as allways. (Or if it is in the repo, apt(-get)).
<Novice201y> lordievader: I ask in the name of GUI-user.
<lordievader> Double clicking the deb doesn't open some gui?
<Novice201y> lordievader: Double click opens file archiver.
<lordievader> Hmm, I have no idea what the current standard gui utility for this is in Ubuntu.
<Novice201y> lordievader: When I try to open with "Software installl" then I get "Sorry, this did not work".
<flocculant> used to be it's ubuntu software center -perhaps the change to the gnome one isn't working
<flocculant> I'd install gdebi and use that
<Novice201y> flocculant: :/
<flocculant> Novice201y: I don't know for sure - don't use ubuntu
<flocculant> and xubuntu currently has both
<Novice201y> I know that 16.04 is under development but it should be ready for community daily testing :/
<flocculant> it is
<flocculant> just because there's something wrong atm - doesn't make it unfit for testing
<Novice201y> flocculant: It would be ready for community testing when there will be easy "one click" way to submit ticket for issue like this.
<ubuser> hello folks
<ubuser> is it ok to ask something about 16.04 here?
<ubuser> well, ill give it a try...
<ubuser> i have a headset (usb) logitech G330, sound works nice, but microphone  does not. it is detected in the control panel but there is no feedback on the orange bars
<ubuser> any hint?
<ubuser> anyone knows why the software app does not show up any apps aside from the ones already installed?
<Fudge> its muted?
<vincenzoml> Hi there, I am trying to figure out why my mmc card reader on HP pavillion tablet x2 is not working under linux but works under windows. In dmesg I see an "error -110" when inserting the sd card
<vincenzoml> this is vital to install linux and without installing it's not easy to e.g. install other kernels
<vincenzoml> I am using the live usb at the moment, of ubuntu 16.04 because of wifi firmware and touch screen
<salamanderrake> hello, fresh install of ubuntu 16.04 and no vmlinuz linux kernel image file installed so I can't boot it.
<clivejo> any packagers here?
<Fudge> clivejo:  I package a little
<clivejo> I have a package is confusing me
<Fudge> spell out your problem someone may be able to help if i cant
<Fudge>  clivejo ?
<clivejo> Fudge: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/243381192/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-amd64.akonadi_4%3A15.12.1+git20160227.1356+16.04-0_BUILDING.txt.gz
<clivejo> dpkg-shlibdeps: error: couldn't find library libKF5AkonadiXml.so.5 needed by debian/akonadi-server/usr/bin/akonadi_knut_resource (ELF format: 'elf64-x86-64'; RPATH: '')
<Fudge> that link gives me 404 mate
<Fudge> but its clear from the url that you have build dependencies
<clivejo> the link should be a build log
<Fudge> yeah I know but i get a 404 sorry
<squinty> works here
<clivejo> all build deps are fulfilled
<Fudge> squinty:  oh ok ill try again
<Fudge> ah got it now, that was weird
<asper> hi there. i set systemd-networkd up on 16.04. and disabled networking.service. when i have an entry in /etc/network/interfaces for an interface with dhcp enabled, dhclient is started for that interface during boot. which unit spawns this?
<Fudge> asper:  what spawns?
<asper> the dhclient
<squinty> clivejo,  http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=libKF5AkonadiXml.so.5&mode=exactfilename&suite=xenial&arch=any   did a quick search of your build file but no reference to this lib indicated
<Fudge> clivejo:  i wonder if this helps you http://stackoverflow.com/questions/23952821/how-to-load-private-shared-libraries-within-rules-make-file-in-deb-packaging
<clivejo> should I be installing the lib in the server install file?
<Fudge> asper:  that is what dhcp is, it launches dhclient and asks for an ip address for the gateway dhcp server
<Fudge> do i misunderstnad you?
<asper> yes. when setting an interface under systemd-networkd control dhcp should be handled by systemd-networkd. i thought the networking.service would read /etc/network/interfaces use ifup to bring them up and start dhclient if it says it should. but since i disabled networking.service i don't know which unit reads /etc/network/interfaces and starts dhclient.
<Fudge> the interfaces file will request dhclient to run when it is sourced, i.e when the interface goes up as far as i understand
#ubuntu+1 2017-02-21
<freakyy> hi all. how can i see the additional drivers of ubuntu in ubuntu+1 budgie?
<k1l_> nothing in systemsettings > software and updates?
<freakyy> cant find it i have the german version
<freakyy> cant find System Einstellungen
<freakyy> in the menu
<freakyy> nor when pressing alt+f2 for autocomplete
<k1l_> doesnt budgie have a system settings menu?
<k1l_> the settings program is software-properties-gtk
<freakyy> ah yea thx :D#
<freakyy> ok dont have any drivers in addition to install
#ubuntu+1 2017-02-22
<graingert> yo
<meoiaa> When I login to GNOME, my session dies after ~1 minute, then I get kicked back to LightDM again
<meoiaa> anyone else have this problem?
<meoiaa> then I login like 3-5 times and that happen, then my session works and I don't get kicked no more
<graingert> What time does the beta release?
<flocculant> graingert: sometime tomorrow afternoon
<genii> No set hour
<graingert> flocculant: which zone?
<flocculant> utc+0
<k1l> the last one :)
<flocculant> k1l: lol
<k1l> if you are busy install the alpha and update :)
<flocculant> the canonical chap doing the canonically bits works uk time
<flocculant> usually
<flocculant> except thursday's sometimes
#ubuntu+1 2017-02-23
<CryptoSiD> wow seriously trying to install mariadb after mysql break everything
<CryptoSiD> im unable to reinstall mysql-server since i did that
<CryptoSiD> all softs of issue
<CryptoSiD> Renaming removed key_buffer and myisam-recover options (if present)
<CryptoSiD> just freeze there now
<CryptoSiD> my god!
<CryptoSiD> i need help:|
<CryptoSiD> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24050898/
<CryptoSiD> if anyone can help me fix that id be grateful
<CryptoSiD> well i installed mariadb and it work fine
<CryptoSiD> ill stick with this
<graingert> how will I know if the ubuntu+1 beta is out?
<nacc> graingert: there will be an announce?
<graingert> anyone have an issue like: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1667499
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1667499 in xorg (Ubuntu) "the difference between 1.38 and 1.5 dpi in the displays settings is huge" [Undecided,New]
<graingert> all the dpi being off
#ubuntu+1 2017-02-24
<Volkodav> where is xfce4-settings-manager file? I need to add some entries to it
<freakyy> hi all. how do i get exactly the default look of ubuntu budgie 17.04 in ubuntu 17.04 which has been upgraded from budgie-remix ubuntu 16.10?
<freakyy> would be nice if someone could help me - i changed the look of it now i dont know how i can have it to restore all the defaults
<trism> freakyy: apparently you should be able to do: budgie-panel --reset --replace; according to https://github.com/budgie-desktop/budgie-desktop/issues/289
<freakyy> does that reset all options like background, themes, iconthemes, fonts and so on?
<trism> freakyy: I do not know, it basically resets the budgie-panel dconf keys but I don't know how much those cover
<freakyy> cant i remove the .gnome and .budgie dirs
<freakyy> and let them regenerate with allt he default apps listed int he panel aswell?
<trism> freakyy: you can definitely remove the config files but I don't know where they all are, the dconf options should still be in ~/.config/dconf/user
<freakyy> ok whatever i do i cant get a good looking and properly setup thing to work
<freakyy> if i add a new user it selects mate-themes as default
<freakyy> i dont know
<freakyy> now i dont know what i can do
<freakyy> everythigns messed up now
<freakyy> ok i chose breeze as theme now
<freakyy> its the only one which looks ok
<freakyy> ok i switched to gnome. how can i switch to a dark theme in gnome? ubuntu-gnome?
<freakyy> ah found out thx
#ubuntu+1 2017-02-25
<Volkodav> how come there is no creptkeeper in repos? Has been there since 11.04
<Volkodav> cryptkeeper*
<k1l_> is it deprecated? was it removed from debian?
<valorie> !info cryptkeeper
<ubottu> Package cryptkeeper does not exist in zesty
<flocculant> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=853725
<ubottu> Debian bug 853725 in ftp.debian.org "RM: cryptkeeper -- RoQA; sets password to "p" if used with current encfs" [Normal,Open]
<Volkodav> And I have full folder of files - so what now? I need to install it somehow to at least copy the files out of it
<Volkodav> I should look for a deb file somewhere
<k1l_> or use the terminal commands?
<k1l_> or gnome-encfs-manager?
<Volkodav> gnome-encfs-manager will it see the folder though?
<Volkodav> I found the yakkety deb file - should work I guess
<Volkodav> k1l_: gnome-encfs-manager is not in repos neither - is in ppa?
<k1l_> https://launchpad.net/~gencfsm
<k1l_> i dont use that at all. i just saw it mentioned for "the lazy ones who cant run the terminal commands"
<Volkodav> not necessarily can't sometimes not willing to...
#ubuntu+1 2017-02-26
<__Kevin__> is anyone else having a recent issue with wifi?
<__Kevin__> also I can't connect my google account
<valorie> __Kevin__: you are not the only one
<valorie> see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1667961
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1667961 in Kubuntu Website "No internet" [Undecided,New]
<valorie> please add your information
<__Kevin__> should I just comment saying I'm experiencing the same issue?
<valorie> if that's your only input, yes
<valorie> but the more information you can add, the better
<__Kevin__> I don't really know what to add, I installed before the official beta 1 was released, so I was able to install on wifi, but after updating, I've since had to use ethernet to use internet, so I don't really know what else to add other than I'm experiencing the same problem. Sorry.
<valorie> which flavor you are using would be good info
<__Kevin__> i mentioned i was using Ubuntu 17.04
<__Kevin__> I wanted to try out Unity 8, but the only applications i can really open at the moment are the terminal and settings.
<valorie> thanks!
<__Kevin__> no problem!
<Volkodav> where do I activate shade window option?
<Volkodav> can't find it in settings
#ubuntu+1 2018-02-19
<lovingdragoness> Hi
<lovingdragoness> Are the 18.04 builds stable enough to not crash when using the installer or booting up the installer? >.>
<gpunk> yes, it works for me just fine
<catphish> is there any way to test 18.04 server prior to the import freeze?
<catphish> i see desktop pre images, but i am interested in testing server
<donofrio> if anyone knows how to fix these errors I'm all ears - https://github.com/Microsoft/WSL/issues/2960
<albert23> donofrio: have systemd services started in that container (ps ax)?
<donofrio> albert23, hu?
<donofrio> not using docker anything just wsl/lxrunoffline
<albert23> donofrio: run the command ps ax in the container, that should show some systemd services
<donofrio> I'm game lets see....
<donofrio> albert23, here is what it returns https://apaste.info/aFc2
<albert23> so no systemd services
<TJ-> albert23: it's Windows! :)
<albert23> I know
<donofrio> this is what I see https://1drv.ms/u/s!AsBlZbBf72iNoL80WYzed14twrwo0Q
<albert23> Bit starting a bionic container on debian/sid gives similar fun
<donofrio> ignore onedrive login jazz
<albert23> donofrio: is there anyway in windows to see the container starting, like a normal console?
<donofrio> no it's not a container its wsl (I mean I can do container things but it's not docker)
<donofrio> albert23, and others thank you for talking and thinking about this I've not gotten anywhere in four days ;(
<albert23> donofrio: it looks like a container just running on a different type of host
<albert23> Somehow that conatainer (or however you name it) must be started
<donofrio> ok I could see that....but I'm limited in what I can see/do outside the wsl
<donofrio> "c:\tools\lxrunoffline\LxRunOffline.exe list" returns two items bionic and Ubuntu I am trying bionic so I run "c:\tools\lxrunoffline\LxRunOffline.exe run -n bionic" and it retuirned the "donofrio@WSAL0013:~$" prompt
<albert23> donofrio: can you pastebin the output of mount?
<donofrio> sure thing
<donofrio> https://apaste.info/DDTb
<albert23> so no cgroups mounted at all
<donofrio> fwiw, my 16.04 install returns https://apaste.info/IVqu
<albert23> donofrio: I think the missing cgroups are the reason systemd services don't start
<albert23> Running bionic on debian sid one missing cgroup was enough to stop systemd
<albert23> If you can get the console output, that would probably tell you
<albert23> On sid there was a cleer FREEZE message
<donofrio> I have console output let me check.....
<donofrio> opps no I dont
<donofrio> that was all done though powershell/bash
<donofrio> so my boxes do not have any cgroups (like they might not be implemented in WSL yet?) here is my right desktop w10 1703 w/17.04 disto-upgraded from 16.04 by changed sources (and is my main working terminal till I get left desktop stable and updating again)
<donofrio> https://apaste.info/r0np
<albert23> Well, I cannot be sure you have the same problem as I saw. But systemd services not running is not good.
<albert23> And in my case I can also still attach to the container and many things just seem to work
<donofrio> systemd is running on the right desktop (at least I beleve it is (i started it)
<donofrio> how to query for health of it?
<albert23> Until you need one of those systemd services
<albert23> systemctl would tell you
<donofrio> when I try "systemctl -a" it returns "Failed to list units: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1"
<donofrio> on right desktop (17.04)
<lotuspsychje> donofrio: how is this related to 18.04?
<donofrio> lotuspsychje, on 17.04 it doesn't
<donofrio> just figured I built them close to the same
<lotuspsychje> donofrio: 17.04 is end of life also
<donofrio> only right desktop is a year older install (1703)
<albert23> donofrio: and what dows systemctl say on the 18.04 desktop?
<donofrio> albert23, it returns "Failed to connect to bus: No such file or directory"
<albert23> That's the same I see with 18.04 on sid
<donofrio> that is a good sign (guessing)
<donofrio> means wsl is closer to normal linux/sid
<albert23> On SID there is a trick to get the cgroups and systemd properly working for the bionic container
<donofrio> I'm all ears
<albert23> But how that works on WSL I have no idea
<donofrio> shouldn't it just be sudo service systemd start?
<albert23> No, on SID you need to create a directory and mount cgroup 2 on it to allow the bionic container to start properly
<albert23> So you need to do something on the host, not in the conatiner
<donofrio> albert23, what does your mount have for your 18.04?
<donofrio> humm https://github.com/Microsoft/WSL/issues/2209
<albert23> donofrio: this is how it looks in a bionic container on sid: https://apaste.info/TqFm
<donofrio> cool, much to learn still about wsl and its offerings and what is missing still.....
<lotuspsychje> what can we do for you furkan 
<lotuspsychje> FurretUber: 
<lotuspsychje> FurretUber: what bug are you wondering about?
<FurretUber> Hi, I "updated" from 17.10 to 18.04 by changing the sources.list file. The xfce4 package does not depend from xfce4-volumed, so xfce4-volumed is marked to be autoremoved, but without it the volume keys don't work
<lotuspsychje> FurretUber: well first of all, we dont reccomend to upgrade yet in this stage
<lotuspsychje> FurretUber: if you want to help bug out 18.04 plz install the daily image clean
<lotuspsychje> FurretUber: this way, we can trace if its really a bug instead of a leftover from a previous release
<FurretUber> This was exactly what I was wondering
<FurretUber> I will download and test with a clean install
<marathon> howdy 
<donofrio> albert23, now for crazy question how do I take all my installed package selections and diff them out of the bionic install so I can apt-get the missing ones installed from the steps here https://github.com/Microsoft/WSL/issues/2618
<donofrio> so far its up and running just apt-get installing things like xfce4 and ubuntu-desktop and the like....
<donofrio> 1466 packages to go....lol
<albert23> donofrio: dpkg -l | grep ^ii
<donofrio> is "archive.ubuntu.com" a alias for "use lowest ping rate mirror?"
<donofrio> FurretUber, your going to get sadness oneday (at least I was told that when I dist-upgraded from 16.04 to 17.04 using the sources.list way)
<donofrio> opps lotus beat me to that.....going back to mute ;)
<FurretUber> The notebook survived the 17.10 upgrade (it's a Lenovo), so I thought 18.04 would be a cinch
<donofrio> FurretUber, "time will tell."
<FurretUber> The bug really biting me started with 17.04: https://i.imgur.com/ad81Dwd.png
<donofrio> FurretUber, how does it run in VMWare Player?  or like me run in WSL :) #duckforcover #lol
<FurretUber> That virtual machine works perfectly when opening it using QEMU command line and VirtualBox
<FurretUber> When using virt-manager, it dies when it tries to update the kernel or the package linux-firmware
<FurretUber> Every Ubuntu's virt-manager virtual machine freezes and stops working when updating the kernel or the linux-firmware package, and the only information I could get from them is that from that screenshot.
<FurretUber> The host system seems to have no issues (there is no dmesg message or anything), but nothing works in the guest after that
<donofrio> if the has happened before to you might want to ask #ubuntu this is for 18.04 only......
<FurretUber> I already asked there at least three times, but the message was not read/others didn't paid attention to it (I waited 12 hours for answers)
<donofrio> irc is slow may take days for answers
<donofrio> FurretUber, did you try Vmware player on host and how did guest do when firmware was applied?
<FurretUber> I have not tried using vmware player. On the host I have only used QEMU and libvirt
<FurretUber> Never installed any other program, as VirtualBox
<donofrio> "it's free" fwiw I had many issues with VB and windows 7 guest all was solved when I used vmware player
<donofrio> Nice touch, I just noticed this as the updates went by "It is likely that 4.4.0-43-Microsoft belongs to a chroot's host"
<donofrio> error found
<donofrio> "Processing triggers for libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0:amd64 (2.36.11-1) ...W: http: aptMethod::Configuration: could not load seccomp policy: Invalid argument" what does that mean?
<donofrio> cause it stopped the update I ran "apt-get install xfce* hexchat firefox inxi pianobar ubuntu-desktop -y" and I do not believe its finished yet
<donofrio> well maybe it is done....checkin...
<donofrio> and xfce4 is up - yah me.....
<donofrio> how do I get screenfetch's output to maintain formatting in pastebinit?
<donofrio> awesome behold "OS: Ubuntu 18.04 bionic [Ubuntu on Windows 10]" :) I'm a happy man https://1drv.ms/u/s!AsBlZbBf72iNoL84RCA9UQG92YVkPA (skip onedrive login - unneeded)
#ubuntu+1 2018-02-20
<Azure_Chaos> Hello would it be safe to install the 18.04 daily how stable is it? Also would i have to reinstal at release time? I currently use debian testing but i want to move back to ubuntu.
<FurretUber> Grub2 has a strange graphical error after I upgraded to 18.04: https://youtu.be/wKUBOAx73k4
<FurretUber> I am not able to reproduce this on virtual machines
<alkisg> touch "/tmp/hi there"; ls -ld "/tmp/hi there"
<alkisg> -rw-r--r-- 1 administrator administrator 0 \u03a6\u03b5\u03b2  20 12:21 '/tmp/hi there'
<alkisg> ...is this a new feature in ls? Quoting the output?! 
<alkisg> And it also includes a space in front of lines, e.g.: ls /tmp
<alkisg>  file1 'hi there'
<alkisg> A space before file1 there
<alkisg> Does anyone else have that issue in 18.04?
<alkisg> Heh, "it's a feature", ls -Q double-quotes
<alkisg> Hmm, I think "ls" now defaults to "--quoting-style=shell" instead of "literal". I wonder how many scripts will now break with this undocumented change...
<alkisg> There's a new -N option to disable quoting...
<alkisg> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/c/coreutils/coreutils_8.28-1ubuntu1/changelog ==> 
<alkisg>   * Reenable default ls quoting
<alkisg> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=813164
<ubottu> Debian bug 813164 in coreutils "coreutils: ls suddenly quotes output" [Wishlist,Fixed]
<donofrio> last issue (for now) that I have on my 18.04 install is I'm getting these locale messages once and awhile like this when I just sshed into a host while I'm working and it said "/usr/bin/manpath: can't set the locale; make sure $LC_* and $LANG are correct" so I'm wondering what do I nbee" so I'm wondering what do I need to do to resolve that?
<alkisg> And what is the value for those variables?
<alkisg> env | grep ^L
<FurretUber> Hi, the package intel-gpu-tools no longer has intel-gpu-overlay available on bionic
<FurretUber> The program intel-gpu-overlay is available on xenial, zesty and artful
<nacc> FurretUber: i'd file a bug?
<nacc> i'll ask timo
<FurretUber> I'm doing it now
<FurretUber> I noticed intel-gpu-tools source built successfully without the overlay
<nacc> FurretUber: thanks!
<nacc> FurretUber: yeah, it seems like a removed functionality, possibly upstream?
<FurretUber> Because it is a warning and not a error
<FurretUber> But I could build the overlay after I investigated the warning. It's funny, as it shows the Intel HD Graphics 520 is using 40 GW of power
<FurretUber> Done: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/intel-gpu-tools/+bug/1750605
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1750605 in intel-gpu-tools (Ubuntu) "intel-gpu-tools no longer has intel-gpu-overlay application" [Undecided,New]
<BLZbubba> hi guys, i just installed a bionic desktop, and systemd-resolvd is ignoring the DNS server IP -- though it keeps the search paths
<BLZbubba> what should i do to debug this?  i did notice that the resolv.conf had (iirc) 127.1.0.1 as the ip, but systemd-resolvd is listening on 127.0.0.53:53
<BLZbubba> ok i lied, it was 127.0.1.1
<nacc> BLZbubba: where does /etc/resolv.conf point to (it's a sy mlink)
<nacc> BLZbubba: if it is using 127.0.1.1, then your system is not using systemd-resolved currently
<BLZbubba> not a symlink, it says the file was created by NetworkManager
<nacc> oh hrm
<nacc> i'm not sure then
<nacc> on my bionic desktop it is a symlink (upgrade over the past several releases, not a fresh install)
<nacc> FurretUber: thanks for your report, timo has pushed a new version (updated build-depends) to debian, which should come into bionic eventually
<Jayflux> hi all, is it possible to install postgresql non-interactively (so without picking country and city?)
<Jayflux> this is on ubuntu 18
<lotuspsychje> phoenix_firebrd: welcome, how can we help you
<phoenix_firebrd> lotuspsychje: I tested 18.04 daily image yesterday, I wanted to check for the condition of vaapi. It seems VAProfileVP9* was removed from intel vaapi driver. Is this a bug or a known action?
<lotuspsychje> phoenix_firebrd: sorry dont know about vaapi myself
<lotuspsychje> phoenix_firebrd: perhaps explain in this channel some more details of what you trying?
<phoenix_firebrd> ya sure
<lotuspsychje> !find vaapi
<ubottu> Found: gstreamer1.0-vaapi, gstreamer1.0-vaapi-doc, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 214 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=vaapi&searchon=names&suite=bionic&section=all
<lotuspsychje> phoenix_firebrd: also perhaps compare the xorg vs wayland session?
<phoenix_firebrd> My problem is, I want hardware accelerated video decoding for VP9 codec video files using intel onboard GPU, My processor is i5 7400 which has the intel HD 630 graphics. It is capable of native decoding/encoding of VP9 codec. The is a bug is in the intel vaapi driver version 1.8.. .........
<lotuspsychje> phoenix_firebrd: did this work on other ubuntu versions for you?
<lotuspsychje> !info intel-vaapi-driver
<ubottu> Package intel-vaapi-driver does not exist in bionic
<phoenix_firebrd> which causes image corruption in certain frames. I patched by driver by cherry picking a patch from the official developer git page. Now the media players work fine. The issue now is, since the release of vlc 3.0 the snap version is compiled for the intel vaapi driver with the bug and so when a vp9 codec video file is played, it is played with corrupt image in certain frames. So I was forced to use a vlc daily ppa(unstable version). So I wanted 
<phoenix_firebrd> to check if this problem is sorted out with the libva1(va-api2) in 18.04, as I know since the patch was merged before the 2.0 tagging, bug was fixed and I can confirm that....... 
<phoenix_firebrd> but to my surprise the VAProfileVP9Profile* was gone and VP9 hardware decode/encode support was gone all together.
<phoenix_firebrd> lotuspsychje: Its a feature in vaapi driver that is missing, It is seperate from wayland.
<phoenix_firebrd> lotuspsychje: the package name is i965-va-driver
<lotuspsychje> !info i965-va-driver
<ubottu> i965-va-driver (source: intel-vaapi-driver): VAAPI driver for Intel G45 & HD Graphics family. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.0+dfsg1-1 (bionic), package size 416 kB, installed size 2280 kB (Only available for any-amd64; any-i386)
<lotuspsychje> phoenix_firebrd: you might wanna bug against that, see what the devs suggest to do
<donofrio> say does anyone here use multiple monitors?
<phoenix_firebrd> lotuspsychje: I think I saw a bug report in launchpad, let me check
<lotuspsychje> phoenix_firebrd: if you find an existing,sure i didnt see it right away
<phoenix_firebrd> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/intel-vaapi-driver/+bug/1591714
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1591714 in intel-vaapi-driver (Ubuntu) "Why no VAProfileVP9Profile* in libva" [Undecided,Invalid]
<donofrio> not wsl question dell 8200 question with 18.04
<lotuspsychje> phoenix_firebrd: lemme check
<lotuspsychje> phoenix_firebrd: this bug is invalid as #2 describes
<lotuspsychje> phoenix_firebrd: but that bug is also created for 16.04
<phoenix_firebrd> lotuspsychje: ya, but mine is a kabylake processor and as said it fully supports hardware decoding/encoding. So I have to file a new one?
<lotuspsychje> phoenix_firebrd: i would reccomend yes
<phoenix_firebrd> ok
<lotuspsychje> phoenix_firebrd: and describe your whole story, ubuntu version, kernel etc
<phoenix_firebrd> sure
<lotuspsychje> might be helpfull for the community
<phoenix_firebrd> Do you know what version of intel vaapi driver they use in ubuntu snap core package?
<donofrio> When you have four monitors like I do on one card/chip radeon I cannot get all the monitors to touch sides in the "Display" applet, when they are anything other than rotation of normal....
<lotuspsychje> phoenix_firebrd: not sure sorry
<lotuspsychje> phoenix_firebrd: perhaps the #snappy guys might know
<phoenix_firebrd> lotuspsychje: Thanks for the support, I will file a bug report with all the details and I will contact the snappy channel too
<lotuspsychje> phoenix_firebrd: some tips to more easy solving:µ
<lotuspsychje> try to find more users that can add to your bug
<lotuspsychje> and try steps yourself to add to the bug=more activity=more chance of solving
<phoenix_firebrd> sure :)
<donofrio> so no-one here runs more than one display output on 18.04?
<alkisg> I do
<alkisg> In ubuntu mate 18.04
<hggdh> two displays, standard Ubuntu
<donofrio> ok can you get them to touch or just overlap
<Odd_Bloke> I'm running two displays with 18.04 also.
<Odd_Bloke> Mine do not overlap.
<donofrio> I'll have to get a screen2gif for ubuntu so I can show you all what madness moving these displays around is
<donofrio> I have a visiontec radion quad head that just "works by default" all screens live out of the gate
<Odd_Bloke> (FWIW, I have one of my monitors in portrait mode.)
<donofrio> and fine when in normal rotation but the have North / South  magnet like repulsion to each other...
<donofrio> but only in "Left"/portrait mode
<donofrio> find in landscape/normal mode
<Odd_Bloke> donofrio: I wonder if the problem is that something doesn't think you can drive that much vertical resolution?
<donofrio> yah I dunno....felt like http://unity.grogansoft.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/05/rabbit.gif only with four displays and I'm tryingto get two to snap together
<Odd_Bloke> donofrio: Can you pastebin xrandr output?
 * Odd_Bloke doesn't really know much about the desktop side of things, so is kinda stabbing in the dark here.
<donofrio> I'll be able to do that in four hours, I'm at work and it's at home...
<Odd_Bloke> Ah, fair enough.
<FurretUber> The bridge connection created by virt-manager is acting strange on 18.04: the virtual machine can ping to the host and can ping to the internet, but can't ping to other hosts and can't access internet (updating packages, for example)
<donofrio> FurretUber, are you Natting or Bridgeing?
<FurretUber> NAT
<donofrio> Try Bridge, Not had much luck with Natting and VM's (just a thought)
<FurretUber> It's strange, as the same configuration worked on 16.04 and 17.10
<donofrio> well then my guess is probably incorrect
<tfgbd_> How do I turn off the accererometer?
<tfgbd_> Everything seems to work but bluetooth and the touchscreen
<tfgbd_> The accererometer works in the opposite way it is supposed to
<tfgbd_> When I hold it in poitrait it rotates to landscape and vice versa
<FurretUber> Definitively, the libvirt network configuration that is working in Xenial doesn't work in Bionic
#ubuntu+1 2018-02-21
<FurretUber> There are files on a NTFS partition which aren't opening on LibreOffice. It says the permissions are denied, but I'm sure I have permission to edit that file, as I could edit it with gedit
<donofrio> so I got 18.04 installed on my desktop https://apaste.info/PqNs and this is what I see (skipunneededonedrivelogin https://1drv.ms/f/s!AsBlZbBf72iNoL9DBu6LKTujNlKZ8g) how do I get the video cards to not be redirected all the time....I have a quadhead radion that not only is crazy to get the placement of the four displays but they keep redirecting and disabling sometimes all by themselves when the card is not broken the monitors all 
<donofrio> work like they do in windows just ugh....spent last hour just moving display 4 infront of display one buyt you cant just move it they all have to be "touching??
<donofrio> if you set it to Normal roation instead of left then no margins are between the displays and everything just works, only does this crazyness when they are all set to Left
<donofrio> notice how you cannot see Sarah face.....
<donofrio> Odd_Bloke, you still about?
<donofrio> alkisg, you still around and have a moment to review my weirdvideo
<tfgbd_> How do I turn off the accererometer?
<tfgbd_> Everything seems to work but bluetooth and the touchscreen
<tfgbd_> The accererometer works in the opposite way it is supposed to
<tfgbd_> When I hold it in portrait it rotates to landscape and vice versa
<donofrio> anyone here use monitors rotated "Left?"
<donofrio> o.0
<lotuspsychje> morning TJ- 
<flocculant> morning lotuspsychje :)
<TJ-> g'morning :)
<lotuspsychje> hey flocculant :p
<flocculant> lotuspsychje: do you see odd flashing text at the grub screen? 
<flocculant> or indeed anyone else ;)
<lotuspsychje> flocculant: no
<flocculant> sigh 
<lotuspsychje> bionic desktop running neat here
<flocculant> another one of thos flocculant is the only one to see things then :D
<lotuspsychje> haha
<flocculant> oh it runs fine - just grub is screwed up a bit lol
<TJ-> flocculant: is it because GRUB is in graphics mode?
<flocculant> TJ-: no idea 
<TJ-> Sometimes see that when the firmware doesn't support mode-changes correctly
<flocculant> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/357858777/grub.mp4
<flocculant> is moving about in the menu
<lotuspsychje> wow thats weird
<flocculant> yup 
<lotuspsychje> at grub, graphics card cant be affected yet right?
<TJ-> flocculant: is that in a virtual machine ?
<flocculant> TJ-:  that is 
<TJ-> flocculant: thought so :) which hypervisor?
<flocculant> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/356178167/grub_menu.mp4
<lotuspsychje> after grub you dont have those lags anymore?
<lotuspsychje> i got those flickers all over on xorg
<flocculant> TJ-: last one is hardware where it just flashes when left alone, but the 'vm' vid is an accurate representation of what I see on hardware if I move about
<lotuspsychje> on my old ati desktop
<flocculant> lotuspsychje: fine after grub :0
<lotuspsychje> so weird
<flocculant> just looks rather rubbish - but if it's just me then I can cope :)
<TJ-> flocculant: EFI firmware, or BIOS?
<flocculant> TJ-: bios
<flocculant> probably some abstract bug relying on a very specific set of hardware
<TJ-> flocculant: in the 2nd video of the actual PC, you notice the PC's firmware logo is still top-right before GRUB asks BIOS to clear screen so it can draw it's menu... it looks like the BIOS there isn't correctly reseting it's idea of the console. Put GRUB into text-mode console and it'll be fine.
<TJ-> flocculant: I've seen that alot in BIOS firmware where they no longer care about correctly implementing VGA graphics modes
<flocculant> TJ-: ok - but then the vm is set to however qemu does it's defaults afaik
<flocculant> TJ-: also I'm not particularly worried about me - more if it's likely to be seen by people installing 18.04 for 5 years :D
<TJ-> flocculant: the 1st example was a different issue; that looked to me like a hypervisor screen-scaling issue, which I've seen before. I seem to recall there were issues with the seabios firmware for QEMU at one time that would exhibit that in some GFX modes
<flocculant> TJ-: ack - finally - didn't see this a while ago - think it appeared post a grub update
<TJ-> flocculant: in your 2nd video you can clearly see at the bottom of the screen the font mapping has changed, and the screen has effectively shrunk so it ends earlier due to the new font being not so tall as the one being used.
<TJ-> flocculant: and presumably the firmware didn't think to blank the screen when redrawing with the newer, not-so-tall font
<TJ-> I've never understood why GRUB is put into GFX mode at all; it's not like it's needed, and it only introduces problems. For the time it's on screen when you need it you want reliable, not pretty/fancy
<lotuspsychje> flocculant: did you try this on physical install instead of vm?
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: 2nd video is on physical
<flocculant> lotuspsychje: the wobbly video is hardware :D
<lotuspsychje> ah sorry
<flocculant> I'll point will cooke at it - if they can replicate it and care it'll get done before release I guess
<lotuspsychje> flocculant: tested the same on other iso's?
<flocculant> I have a purple version ;)
<lotuspsychje> like xenial
<flocculant> no need - I know what was ok, also this has happened 'during' this dev cycle - was fine before I reported it at beginning of Feb
<lotuspsychje> kk
<flocculant> TJ- lotuspsychje - thanks regardless of the outcome :)
<lotuspsychje> flocculant: ill test if i can reproduce on my bionic machines next reboot
<flocculant> lotuspsychje: okey doke
<feridot> I have a few suggestions regarding the data collection proposal, is there a launchpad bug opened?
<feridot> 1) use a tor onion service to guarantee the user's ip remains private and to authenticate the server endpoint (so for example a CA cant issue their own certificate and impersonate ubuntu.com and collect user data)
<feridot> 2) use an appropriate differential privacy algorithm to give individuals privacy in the dataset as a whole https://github.com/menisadi/awesome-differential-privacy
<donofrio> so I got 18.04 installed on my desktop https://apaste.info/PqNs and this is what I see (skipunneededonedrivelogin https://1drv.ms/f/s!AsBlZbBf72iNoL9DBu6LKTujNlKZ8g) how do I get the video cards to not be redirected all the time....I have a quadhead radion that not only is crazy to get the placement of the four displays but they keep redirecting and disabling sometimes all by themselves when the card is not broken the monitors all 
<donofrio> work like they do in windows just ugh....last night I spent an hour just moving display 4 infront of display one but you can't just move it they all have to be "touching??"
<donofrio> if you set it to Normal roation instead of left then no margins are between the displays and everything just works, only does this crazyness when they are all set to Left
<FurretUber> Regarding the grub menu with the graphical error, I'm having this issue too. It's slightly different: https://youtu.be/wKUBOAx73k4
<FurretUber> It's on a physical machine
<FurretUber> And there is a LibreOffice bug I've found, I think it can cause a lot of problems (at least it caused to me): https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/1750707
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1750707 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "LibreOffice says permission was denied to open a file in a NTFS partition, even with it having permission" [Undecided,New]
<FurretUber> nacc: may you look at a intel-gpu-tools bug I've reported? After I've reported it it's shown on the top of the page "The information on this page is private." (if you are allowed to see this bug, of course). Thank you
<flocculant> FurretUber: thanks - also nice to see someone I don't know about using xubuntu 18.04 :)
<nacc> FurretUber: i can look, link (feel free to PM me)
<nacc> FurretUber: although if it's a private bug, no one can see the contents without permission
<donofrio> I rebulit my right desktop last two hours - tinyurl.com/donofrio1804 - did anyone have any answers as to how to get the four monitors to touch each side even when Roation set to Left...right now it only seems happy when Rotatio set to Normal ;(
<donofrio> now I'm at work 1804 on both desktop's using wsl and windows 10 1709 build ;)
<donofrio> here id what I'm seeing in basement quad head 1804 install (why are monitor thumbnails "soooooooooooo tiny???" https://1drv.ms/f/s!AsBlZbBf72iNoL9ItcW_0KHPpAodIA
<Odd_Bloke> donofrio: That's not the monitor configuration screen I see; how are you getting to that?
<Odd_Bloke> (Are you running Ubuntu 18.04, or a flavour?)
<donofrio> 18.04
<donofrio> and that is the "Displays" applet from system settings
<donofrio> going from photo and memory cause I'm at work right now
<donofrio> mate I think is the variant (wanted pure xfce4 but of well...figure they should all work basically the same)
<Odd_Bloke> OK, if you're using MATE then IHNI.
<donofrio> how do I turn off the mandatory north north magnet like repulsion for a display to be near a display when in Rotate Left orientation 
<Odd_Bloke> It WFM on regular old Ubuntu.
<donofrio> didn't want mate just grabbed the daily offering and wrote it to usb key and bulit it last night
<donofrio> wfm (whole foods market?)
<Odd_Bloke> Works For Me.
<donofrio> my rebuilt desktop at work is going great with 18.04 in wsl on windows 10 build 1709 (tinyurl.com/donofrio1804) very cool.....thank you all for helping me and for listening to my ramblings
<donofrio> Odd_Bloke, are you portrate or landscape (seems to snap the display together when set to landscape/normal but repells them when set to Left Rotation
<Odd_Bloke> donofrio: https://photos.app.goo.gl/57l10WkB0YCOYpJp2
<Odd_Bloke> But it could just be a MATE bug, not an all-of-Ubuntu bug.
<Odd_Bloke> (I'm not really sure how bugs in MATE etc. are handled.)
<donofrio> I've installed xfce* and it still doesn that but *only* in "Left" Orientation its fine in "Normal" mode.
<donofrio> oh i didn't try in that control panel....what happens when both are left for your setup?
<FurretUber> donofrio: I've tried to use one monitor on my notebook (that's what I have available now): https://i.imgur.com/nMKcUIX.png
<donofrio> FurretUber, 18.04?  not xfce4 what variant is that install?
<donofrio> oh and how would I go about using the "Arrow Keys" or some keys to move the displays around (what happens/how do you deal with) what happens when you have 32 displays.....ugh....
<FurretUber> It's Xubuntu 18.04
<flocculant> donofrio: have you reported bug yet? 
<donofrio> no not yet, just wanted to find someone else that encountered it so I know it's not just me...I'll check my memory stick to see what ubuntu 18.04 varient I installed first thing when I get home tonight
<alkisg> donofrio: rm .config/monitors.xml => remove your settings, then use only xrandr to arrange monitors => that then is DE agnostic, is doesn't matter if you use mate or anything else
<donofrio> alkisg, thanks I'll try that in five hours
<BLZbubba> bionic desktop + nvidia-384 - nvidia-persistenced refuses to start, and something keeps enabling it even after I disabled it
<BLZbubba> making the console and X useless
<BLZbubba> any idea how to fix this one?
<BLZbubba> Xorg.0.log says: (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<Bashing-om> BLZbubba: Which session ?  what shows ' echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE ' ?
<BLZbubba> i can't get a session, X won't start
<BLZbubba> this is a fresh bionic install, all I did after that was: sudo apt-get install nvidia-384
<BLZbubba> and then reboot
<BLZbubba> and then chmod a-x /usr/lib/nvidia-384/bin/nvidia-persistenced
<Bashing-om> BLZbubba: at the login screen, what results with key combo clt+alt+F2 ?
<BLZbubba> there is no login screen, gdm keeps relaunching X every second or two
<BLZbubba> i have openssh-server installed and i'm trying things remotely to get X to start
<Bashing-om> BLZbubba: Above my skill set here as can not launch a TTY .
<BLZbubba> i killed nvidia-persistenced, so the consoles work now
<BLZbubba> running "X" from the console works
<BLZbubba> ah, no screen plugged in. 
<BLZbubba> i guess our headless test is going to be more complicated
#ubuntu+1 2018-02-22
<donofrio> and now it is working....I just had to remeber to make sure all displayed touched each other and aligned up all for use now its this goodness https://1drv.ms/f/s!AsBlZbBf72iNoL9MBY5kLzCENfmqng
<FurretUber> QEMU virtual machines with network in user mode are using 100% of host CPU when they keep a network connection
<daddy0> how can i get winestaging for 18.04 without building it myself?
<daddy0> this doesnt work:  apt-add-repository https://dl.winehq.org/wine-builds/ubuntu/
<FurretUber> Ugh, Pidgin crashed when I selected text from this chat
<FurretUber> This is bad, it crashed again
<daddy0> im using pidgin too but its not crashing fwiw
<FurretUber> I am using and had no problems, until I selected some text
<FurretUber> Now it crashes if I select text on it
<FurretUber> To crash it, I selected some text from the chat, clicked on it and tried to drag, as if trying to copy to gedit
<FurretUber> Now apport is uploading a xfce4-taskmanager crash, after that ends I will try to get a backtrace of pidgin
<FurretUber> Time to kill pidgin
<FurretUber> Horrible, there is no backtrace or apport crash
<FurretUber> This is the pidgin bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/1750941
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1750941 in pidgin (Ubuntu) "Pidgin crashes if I select text on chat and try to drag and drop it" [Undecided,New]
<daddy0> got winestaging through POL woot
<ChmEarl> is there a macro like this for Ubuntu: -DVENDOR_DEBIAN
<ChmEarl> or is it the same
<ChmEarl> --extra-cflags
<ayee> I'm screwing around with ubuntu18 to play with netplan. I added an interface, and when I reboot the network startup process just hangs with a timer that keeps ticking up. but when I do netplay apply before reboot, everything works, I can ssh in, etc
<ayee> I'm confused about why it works before reboot, but not after.
<ayee> This is the only file in /etc/netplan/: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/5cf3bac9168f19f9a0c9b8123aa6929a
<Lope> If I run a pre-release of 18.04, will it update to a stable 18.04 when the stable version is released?
<Lope> I'm setting up a new laptop
<Lope> And considering running 18.04
<lotuspsychje> !final | Lope 
<ubottu> Lope: If you install a development version of Ubuntu bionic and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 18.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<ayee> The odd thing is, if I do startup with just the one interface, and then I add the two bottom line to the netplan config, and do netplan apply, I can now ssh to the box through that bottom interface
<ayee> but on reboot, it barfs
<Lope> Is anything notable broken in 18.04?
<ayee> netplan?
<Lope> I've never heard of netplan.
<Lope> Sounds like a GUI for iptables? :P
<ayee> It's the replacement for /etc/network/interfaces or something
<lotuspsychje> Lope: we are currently in devel branch, alot 'could' brake in this stage
<ayee> It smells very systemd-ish
<lotuspsychje> Lope: but that doesnt mean things cantrun stable
<Lope> Yeah, I guess they've been killing /etc/network/interfaces slowly for a while.
<Lope> Pretty weird how you had to setup static IPs in the DCHP client.
<Lope> It's like an oxymoron.
<Lope> DHCP
<lotuspsychje> ayee: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Netplan
<Lope> Will it be possible to upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04?
<lotuspsychje> Lope: yes, in june
<ayee> lotuspsychje: I read that doc, not sure if you're pointing to a particular part?
<lotuspsychje> Lope: when 18.04.1 is out its reccomended to do the LTS to LTS upgrade
<Lope> lotuspsychje: I was under the impression that ubuntu LTS doesn't offer upgrades?
<Lope> I thought I had to run debian to be able to do release upgrades
<lotuspsychje> ayee: no, just doublecheck if you installed netplan the reccomended way?
<Lope> so you're saying I just do the /etc/apt/sources.list update (change xenial to whatever) and bob is my uncle/
<ayee> lotuspsychje: I just installed the daily current bionic, so it just came installed out of the box?
<lotuspsychje> Lope: what?
<lotuspsychje> !info netplan
<ubottu> netplan (source: plan): network server for `plan'. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.10.1-5 (bionic), package size 27 kB, installed size 146 kB
<lotuspsychje> optional?
<ayee> pretty sure I didn't install this, I had no idea what it was 30 minutes go
<lotuspsychje> ayee: wich ubuntu version?
<ayee> This one: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily/20180221/bionic-server-arm64.iso
<ayee> er, amd64 rather
<lotuspsychje> ah im not following server news sorry
<lotuspsychje> im on desktop myself
<Lope> lotuspsychje: in debian when you upgrade from one release to the next, you change the sources.list file from jesse to stretch for example, and then it upgrades the distro.
<ayee> I assume it's the same situation on desktop current
<lotuspsychje> Lope: when 18.04.1 comes out, it will notify on 16.04 to do your upgrade
<Lope> I've never heard of ubuntu offering seamless upgrades
<Lope> I thought with ubuntu you have to nuke and reinstall for every new release?
<lotuspsychje> Lope: where did you hear that?
<Lope> people on IRC :P
<lotuspsychje> Lope: bad info
<lotuspsychje> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> The automatic LTS upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 was scheduled when 16.04.1 LTS was released on July 21st, but due to last bug testings it has been opened on July 28th.
<lotuspsychje> Lope: for a daily we reccomend to install clean
<ayee> o it works. hmm. I think I was too impatient. The systemd job for the network was taking 90 seconds, and I only waited 30 seconds before powering off the VM
<ayee> no idea why it takes so long. *shrug*
<ayee> ok, I did read the docs and make the config properly, I thought I was going crazy
<lotuspsychje> !yay | ayee 
<ubottu> ayee: Glad you made it! :-)
<Lope> lotuspsychje: "for a daily" ?
<lotuspsychje> Lope: as in a daily iso 18.04
<Lope> lotuspsychje: do you mean if I install a daily iso, once the release comes, I should reinstall the release version?
<lotuspsychje> Lope: no, i just explained this with !final remember
<lotuspsychje> Lope: with daily i mean: to help test/bug out a development version, we reccomend to install the iso clean and not upgraded from another version
<Lope> Oh I see
<Lope> but once I install a daily of course I'll want to upgrade it and not keep reinstalling every day?
<lotuspsychje> Lope: correct
<lotuspsychje> thats what we all do here
<lotuspsychje> bug/test until final
<lotuspsychje> Lope: just updating your system will make it better and better
<Lope> ayee: okay. So netplan the main way to configure network interfaces, is broken. Seems like quite a showstopper?
<Lope> lotuspsychje: thanks
<ayee> Lope: It works. for some reason it takes 3 minutes to startup with systemd.
<Lope> ayee: hmm.
<lotuspsychje> ayee: perhaps the #ubuntu-server guys might know more of netplan/server
<ducasse> Lope: you don't manually edit sources.list to upgrade to a new release, you run the software updater or do-release-upgrade
<Lope> ayee: The new netplan syntax looks nice
<Lope> looks like Ubuntu 18.04 will be good for a tablet?
<gpunk> hi
<gpunk> i ahve this [  1349.670] (EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering , so the desktop is very slow
<gpunk> any help ?
<gpunk> it was fine before todays update
<gpunk> hello : 52.508] (EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering
<gpunk> my desktop is very slow
<gpunk> since this morning update
<gpunk>  i fixed the issue by uninstalling libglvnd0
<gpunk> but kinfocenter has to go too, (dependency)
<donofrio> so it looked like my issue was a gnome/unity/mate issue, when I added xfce4* to my system and changed the DE to xfce4 my controls worked, no more north north magnetic like repelling of the screens, might just be visable after the second display is setup that is why maybe no-one on dualhead land has seen that, I'm a quadhead at home mahcine...again it's working now (fixed it last night) but figured I'd share just the same
<alkisg> donofrio: so, if it's an ubuntu mate issue, you'd better ask in #mate-dev or #ubuntu-mate
<alkisg> Or report it to launchpad
<FurretUber> Hi, a machine I upgraded from Xubuntu 16.04 to 18.04 is failing when I want to log in using lightdm. It does so because the startup script tries to run /sbin/upstart --user
<FurretUber> I have noticed my machine I upgraded from Zesty to Bionic that it has many startup scripts at /etc/X11/Xsession.d. That Xenial machine has only 99x11upstart and 99x11-common_start
<FurretUber> I can't find which packages add content to /etc/X11/Xsession.d, so I don't know against what should I file a bug
<alkisg> dpkg -S /etc/X11/Xsession.d
<alkisg> This will tell you which packages put files to that directory
<FurretUber> Thank you. Somehow, the startup script 99upstart was not removed when upgrading from 16.04 to 18.04, which is causing the login to fail
<FurretUber> Removing this specific script from /etc/X11/Xsession.d solved
<FurretUber> And the Xubuntu's default wallpaper is beautiful
<alkisg> FurretUber: you can file a bug report for that if you want
<FurretUber> Hmm... I can't report it, because there is no package upstart in Bionic
<FurretUber> Against which package should I report then?
<alkisg> Against upstart in xenial
<alkisg> Or against the upgrader, which should have purged and not removed upstart
<alkisg> $ dpkg -S /usr/bin/do-release-upgrade 
<alkisg> ubuntu-release-upgrader-core: /usr/bin/do-release-upgrade
<alkisg> Removing upstart leaves its configuration files. If they cause login issues, either upstart should be fixed so that they don't cause login issues, or do-release-upgrade should purge it instead of removing
<alkisg> (remove means leave configuration files in /etc there)
<FurretUber> It was already reported, I marked I was affected too.
<alkisg> Nice
<jlacroix> I'm having a strange issue in 18.04 in a VM. I tried to set up a bridge, and then did sudo netplan apply. However, the VM does get an IP address from my DHCP server but cannot ping or access anything on the LAN
<jlacroix> I followed this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/971126/17-10-netplan-config-with-bridge
<Odd_Bloke> jlacroix: It might be worth asking in #netplan.
<jlacroix> Thanks
<Boyette> who can help me to install wine
<Boyette> https://pastebin.com/MymyFeXW
<nacc> Boyette: well you're doing it rather wrong
<Boyette> ok
<Boyette> what should I do ?
<nacc> Boyette: you are passing two packages to apt
<nacc> 'wine-development' and '3.2-1'
<nacc> Boyette: why are you doing that?
<nacc> Boyette: if you are on bionic, you will get 3.2-1 already, you don't need to tell it the version
<Boyette> ah ur right
<Boyette> removing the version works
<nacc> Boyette: right, and you see why, yes?
<Boyette> yes
<nacc> Boyette: ok :)
<Boyette> thx mate
#ubuntu+1 2018-02-23
<donofrio> so what do I do to resolve these - https://apaste.info/AXxB
<nacc> donofrio: ask VMWare?
<nacc> donofrio: i assume you are using something from VMWare on Bionic?
<donofrio> this is on my home 18.04 install....
<donofrio> heck yah
<nacc> donofrio: afaict, not an ubuntu thing?
<donofrio> inxi @ https://apaste.info/Ab1S
<nacc> donofrio: those have all probably changed version in Bionic, e.g., libpng16 is what's there
<nacc> donofrio: it's not up to ubuntu to make sure some 3rd prty, non-ubuntu software works
<nacc> donofrio: that's up to vmware
<nacc> donofrio: so again, you're probably doing something not supported by vmware
<donofrio> yah libpng16 is installed
<nacc> donofrio: right, but the program/tool you are using is looking for libpng12
<donofrio> so do I need a symlink?
<nacc> so it needs to be rebuilt.
<nacc> no
<nacc> that would be the absolute wrong thing to do, since there is an ABI change
<nacc> donofrio: you should talk to who makes the software to update it for bioni
<nacc> *bionic
<donofrio> so bugtrac this I should?
<nacc> and it's not ontopic for ubuntu+1
<nacc> donofrio: like i said, presumably you should be talking to vmware
<donofrio> k tnx
<donofrio> "had to ask"
<Lope> what is the ownership for /root/.ssh supposed to be. Openssh server keeps complaining about ownership. I tried `chmod 000 -R /root/.ssh` I tried `chown sshd -R /root/.ssh; chmod 500 /root/.ssh; chmod 400 /root/.ssh/authorized_keys`
<Lope> ownership and permissions
<alkisg> Lope: 700 the dir, 600 the files
<Lope> very similar to what I did
<Lope> and who must own it?
<alkisg> root
<alkisg> Although in general logging in as root with ssh isn't enabled
<alkisg> Maybe only with keys, not with passwd, I don't remember the exact setup
<Lope> well I've got PermitRootLogin I tried without-password
<Lope> and also tried prohibit-password
<alkisg> Start with setting up the correct permissions/owner
<Lope> Ah it worked!
<Lope> seems the permissions were wrong. 700 dir and 600 files works.
<Lope> strange that 500 dir and 400 files didn't work.
<Lope> or even 000 everything.
<Lope> I suppose it's just checking for specific permissions and that's all it cares about.
<alkisg> Lope: 400 means no write access
<alkisg> 000 means no access
<alkisg> of course they wouldn't work
<alkisg> I believe ssh checks for a specific mode, not for "anything less or equal to..."
<Lope> Now I can connect and get a shell, but I connect int he same way with sshfs and it says connection reset by peer?
<alkisg> Can you connect with sshfs as a normal user, not root?
<Lope> alkisg: must be a specific mode.
<Lope> alkisg: root doesn't get checked for permissions.
<Lope> try being root and writing to a read only file etc, you can do anything.
<alkisg> You mean at the file system access level; ssh probably uses stat.
<Lope> okay, so you mean root can be denied access in some ways if root doesn't have permission?
<alkisg> Of course
<alkisg> "if your ssh dir is not 700, I won't give you access"
<Lope> Hmm, i suppose that could be how encfs works.
<alkisg> A one-line if in the code
<alkisg> I can't imagine why ssh would special-case root. It would do the same checks without caring about the uid.
<Lope> sshfs root@foo:/ /mnt/bar -C -o allow_root,IdentityFile=/baz
<Lope> I get connection reset by peer
<alkisg> Try as another user...
<alkisg> Non root. To bisect where the error is.
<Lope> bit of a hassle :p
<alkisg> OK, try random stuff then, it might be quicker. :)
<Lope> I'm guessing it might be some new SSH setting that prevents sshfs
<alkisg> sshfs works fine here in 18.04
<Lope> Weird. it worked when I ran it as root
#ubuntu+1 2018-02-24
<www2> hi Hi I wand to know that ubuntu 18.04 get an newer version of mono?
<Bashing-om> www2: Currently -> Package mono-complete >> bionic (cli-mono): complete Mono runtime, development tools and all libraries [universe]  >> 4.6.2.7+dfsg-1ubuntu1: amd64 arm64 armhf i386 ppc64el s390x .
<www2> Thx @Bashing-om but i need Mono 4.8 or later du to TLS 1.2 suport
<Bashing-om> www2: Not much else I am able to say at this point .
<www2> no problem any way to contact the team?
<Bashing-om> !alis | www2 
<ubottu> www2: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<www2> @Bashing-om i mean the ubuntu team ;)
<Bashing-om> www2: Not having done so, I can not advise . Alis may be your best bet to see what is on irc .
<daddy0_> how to change the colors of login/lock screen?
<libben> anyone good with kvm/networking/iproute?
<lotuspsychje> hey Major_Wedgie 
<Major_Wedgie> Welcome back to my screen
<lotuspsychje> Major_Wedgie: you want to help test 18.04 server or production?
<Major_Wedgie> I'm no server admin
<Major_Wedgie> Just mucking around at home
<lotuspsychje> Major_Wedgie: we reccomend installing a daily from topic to hep test
<lotuspsychje> help
<Major_Wedgie> Was trying things out using 18.04 with 16.04 documentation and banging head against wall
<Major_Wedgie> I have install the latest daily
<Major_Wedgie> ran into issues
<Major_Wedgie> It didn't recognise RAID array
<Major_Wedgie> but I'm trying to configure network interfaces and the instructions for 16.04 are too out of date
<Major_Wedgie> thanks
<tewn> how far along is ubuntu+1 ?
<tewn> 18.04 LTS rather
<ikonia> what do you mean how far long ?
<tewn> got it.  thanks.  visited the schedule
<FurretUber> Hi, what makes the system refuses to use the Intel graphics OpenGL capabilities and keep using llvmpipe (as by glxinfo)?
<FurretUber> Installing oibaf ppa and adding the file xorg.conf at /etc/X11 with the following:
<FurretUber>  Section "Device"
<FurretUber>    Identifier  "Intel Graphics"
<FurretUber>    Driver      "intel"
<FurretUber>    Option      "DRI"    "3"
<FurretUber> EndSection
<FurretUber> works
<FurretUber> Why is the system using llvmpipe by default?
<tomreyn> !paste | FurretUber
<ubottu> FurretUber: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<FurretUber> Ok. If I don't create the file xorg.conf at /etc/X11 with the following content: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MMcTq6XDQB/ the system uses the CPU instead of GPU for rendering
<FurretUber> I don't know why it is using CPU rendering as default
<acheronuk> FurretUber: what DE?
<FurretUber> Xfce4
<acheronuk> you have libegl1 installed?
<FurretUber> Yes
<acheronuk> had a similar issue in Kubuntu, due to stuff building against new libglvnd and mesa in proposed, giving a dep on libegl1 that didn't work well with -release
<acheronuk> can you uninstall that lib?
<FurretUber> It tried to remove more than 300 packages
<alkisg> Also try rebooting without xorg.conf, and check if dri3 is mentioneed in the output of xdpyinfo
<acheronuk> ouch. do you have -proposed enabled?
<FurretUber> I don't have proposed
<FurretUber> I will reboot the system without xorg.conf
<FurretUber> By xdpyinfo, there is only DRI2
<FurretUber> And on glxinfo it says device: llvmpipe
<alkisg> pastebin your xorg.log
<FurretUber> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MMcTq6XDQB/
<FurretUber> Sorry
<FurretUber> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jj2tcHKsQQ/
<alkisg> Ah, it's because it's using the modesetting driver instead of the intel driver
<alkisg> Just driver intel should be enough, the dri 3 line in xorg.conf isn't really needed, right?
<FurretUber> There is one program that only has widescreen resolution options if I have the DRI 3 enabled, so I would still need that option
<FurretUber> What should I do to enable the CPU rendering by default (I mean without the need to add the xorg.conf file)?
<FurretUber> GPU*
<alkisg> I mean, dri 3 is by default enabled for the intel driver anyway
<alkisg> So if you don't specify it, you should still have dri 3
<tomreyn> FurretUber: "glxinfo -B" with both configurations should tell
<alkisg> I think the reasoning for defaulting to modesetting rather than the intel driver, is that it's more stable; there should be a blueprint for this in launchpad somewhere...
<tomreyn> there's also this "alpha" intel kernel parameter which might achieve the same without the need for xorg.conf
<alkisg> Normally, the modesetting driver does offer DRI2/3, but in your case it doesn't, it reports the card isn't DRI2 capable
<alkisg> So in your case, the intel driver does a better job there
<alkisg> [    33.027] (II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI2 capable
<FurretUber> It was working before without the xorg.conf (it set as DRI 3 by default correctly)
<alkisg> While e.g. in mine I get: [    23.040] (II) modeset(0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: i965
<alkisg>  
<alkisg> Before, when? Still in 18.04 or in previous versions?
<FurretUber> Now it broke, after the 4.15 kernel
<alkisg> So if you boot with the 4.13 kernel it works?
<FurretUber> I noticed now, by the high CPU usage
<FurretUber> I'm not sure if this is the cause
<FurretUber> But 2 days ago it was fine
<FurretUber> On the xorg.log, shouldn't the module intel be loaded in some moment?
<alkisg> No, modesetting is used INSTEAD of intel
<alkisg> They switched to that a couple of years ago for stability
<alkisg> But for your card, modesetting doesn't enable DRI
<alkisg> What's your card btw? lspci -nn -k | grep -A 2 VGA
<FurretUber> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QgKscWZcvX/
<alkisg> https://tjaalton.wordpress.com/2016/07/23/intel-graphics-gen4-and-newer-now-defaults-to-modesetting-driver-on-x/
<alkisg> I'd test with some previous kernel/release if I were you, and if the modesetting driver there enables DRI, I'd file a bug report against modesetting
<FurretUber> I will purge the xserver-xorg-video-intel, remove the xorg.conf and reboot with the 4.13 kernel. I will then post if it works
<alkisg> There's no need to purge it
<alkisg> Just removing xorg.conf should be enough
<FurretUber> Now it's working again. Apparently, the package that broke everything was libopengl0
<FurretUber> Thank you, everyone
<lotuspsychje> flocculant: cant reproduce those grub flickerings here
#ubuntu+1 2018-02-25
<flocculant> lotuspsychje: cheers for checking :)
<lotuspsychje> flocculant: np ; )
<Boyette> hi
<Boyette> can someone help me to install spotnet 
<Peace-> hello i can't boot it says ... uuid  do not exist 
<Peace-> just installed 
<Peace-> :S 
<Peace-> i tried to check the partition with  sudo blkid /dev/sda6 /dev/sda6: UUID="67a29f9c-a8e6-45b3-abb7-aa958a4c1d40" TYPE="ext4" PARTUUID="00043168-06"
<Peace-> and the uuid it's correct 
<Peace-> :/
<Peace-> here the message https://pasteboard.co/H9iZqly.jpg
<Peace-> guys any answer to my question about the problem about wrong uuid ?
<Peace-> btw i tried to change it... 
<Peace-> and it works correctly on 17.04 
<Peace-> on 18.04 it says it can't find the uuid ,
<Peace-> it says somethig like this 
<Peace-> Gave up waiting for root device. Common problems:
<Peace->   — Boot args (cat /proc/cmdline)
<Peace->     — Check rootdelay= (did the system wait long enough?)
<TJ-> is it an LVM install?
<Peace->     — Check root= (did the system wait for the right device?)
<Peace->   — Missing modules (cat /proc/modules; ls /dev)
<Peace-> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jf84ksGRmn/
<Peace-> TJ-: no it's an installation on notebook with 17.04 aside
<Peace-> on crucial ssd (INTERNAL)
<TJ-> Peace-: right, and you didn't use LVM disk layout?
<TJ-> Peace-: because what you report is known with LVM installations
<TJ-> Peace-: try "lvm vgchange -ay" then "ls /dev/mapper/" and see if there's anything listed other than "control"
<Peace-> TJ-: wait a moment cuz it's 2 years i don't touch my linux notebook :D it was workin so good and now i am a bit confused about that lvm 
<Peace-> ah shit i can't ruight now 
<TJ-> Peace-: oh hang on, I didn't read your photo properly! It's not LVM, it's /dev/sda6 as per your blkid command above isn't it
<Peace-> repo is not workin anymore on my old machine so i cant'execute lvm command
<Peace-> TJ-: yea eya
<TJ-> Peace-: no problem, i realise now it isn't LVM related
<Peace-> TJ-: :D
<TJ-> So, by deduction...
<Peace-> you are saying it's uuid wrong issue right? TJ-
<TJ-> ... we know the UUID exists. So the question is, how did you run the blkid command? Was it from a LiveISO boot ?
<Peace-> i have 17.04 
<Peace-> chroot too
<TJ-> So you have a working, booting, 17.04 install?
<TJ-> And you've installed 18.04 alongside it? if so, is that in a different partition?
<Peace-> yes
<Peace-> of course i have 2 partion 
<Peace-> 1 for 18 and 1 for 17
<Peace-> btw i generated another uuid and i used it with sudo tune2fs -U a6cf7970-7688-4458-896a-bf168a7c0fc8 /dev/sda6
<Peace-> which is correctly mounted right now on 17.04
<TJ-> OK, so, the issue may just be the /boot/initrd.img-$VERSION is incomplete or incorrect - missing some kernel modules most likely
<TJ-> Peace-: Do you know how to create a working chroot with proc sys dev mounted inside?
<Peace-> btw i updated the with update-initramfs -u 
<Peace-> and update-grub
<TJ-> Peace-: from within the chroot?
<Peace-> you mean thsi irght
<Peace-> wait a moment  i post the code
<TJ-> usually it's something like "for n in proc sys dev dev/pts; do sudo mount --bind /$n /target/$n; done"
<Peace-> TJ-: https://pastebin.com/Tr9HZyuX
<Peace-> i did that
<TJ-> Peace-: You're doing everything correctly so far
<Peace-> yeah but it does not want run :D 
<Peace-> silly system :D
<TJ-> Peace-: can you show me "pastebinit <( lsblk -f )" from within the chroot ?
<Peace-> ok 
<Peace-> wait a moment 
<Peace-> i will do right now
<TJ-> Peace-: and also "pastebinit /boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<Peace-> ok
<Peace-> TJ-: mm inside the chroot it shows soemthing of weird
<Peace-> TJ-: https://pastebin.com/jRBXpzqq
<TJ-> hmmm, no UUIDs reported
<Peace-> TJ-: https://pastebin.com/2P2aAGH0
<Peace-> TJ-: infact :S
<Peace-> wtf it's 12 years i use linux this is so strange :S
<TJ-> that suggests an underlying tool or library is missing
<Peace-> damn it :D
<TJ-> The grub config looks correct, it's showing a6cf7970-7688-4458-896a-bf168a7c0fc8 and hd0,msdos6 
<Peace-> infact!
<TJ-> This is a good clue, don't damn it
<Peace-> :D
<Peace-> i mean this intriguing never seen this before in my life of linux user
<TJ-> Peace-: in the choot do "pastebinit <( find /dev/disk/ -type l -ls )"
<Peace-> TJ-: https://pastebin.com/7VLg5r9F
<Peace-> TJ-: more readble https://pastebin.com/raw/7VLg5r9F
<TJ-> Peace-: so 17.04 is creating the links correctly
<Peace-> yeah yeah if you mean it mounts the other partition correctly
<Peace-> TJ-: ^
<TJ-> Have you done a "apt update; apt full-upgrade" in case this is a fixed issue?
<Peace-> TJ-: where ?
<TJ-> Peace-: inside the chroot
<Peace-> TJ-: :D no 
<TJ-> Peace-: try
<Peace-> we can try now
<TJ-> Peace-: if packages get upgraded that /may/ fix a bug in the 18.04 packages
<Peace-> TJ-: https://pastebin.com/raw/rize2VyS
<Peace-> :S
<Peace-> TJ-: maybe i ahve to change server for update?
<TJ-> Peace-: ok, from /outside/ the chroot do "sudo mount --bind /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/etc/resolv.conf" then try the apt command again
<Peace-> TJ-: :s https://pastebin.com/raw/LgTfKKdZ
<Peace-> TJ-: WHERE ARE You from ? i have to pay you a beer anyway xD
<TJ-> Peace-: "Couldn't create temporary file /tmp/apt.conf.3akgOy for passing config to apt-key" suggests the mount is read-only
<Peace-> mm
<TJ-> Peace-: that, or there's some weird permissions on /mnt/tmp (/tmp/ inside chroot)
<Peace-> TJ-: mm but i did this https://pastebin.com/Tr9HZyuX
<TJ-> Peace-: can you show me (from outside the chroot) "pastebinit /mnt/etc/fstab"
<Peace-> plus your commands
<Peace-> TJ-: sure here it is https://pastebin.com/raw/Ed4pF2X6
<TJ-> OK, there's a problem. The root-fs UUID needs updating now you've changed it "UUID=67a29f9c-a8e6-45b3-abb7-aa958a4c1d40 / "
<Peace-> ah right
<Peace-> i have seen
<Peace-> wait
<TJ-> but also when you're doing the update-initramfs I /bet/ you've not mounted /boot first. When you enter the chroot, the first command you should issue is "mount -a" which mounts all the fstab entries. Otherwise files will be written to locations that won't be 'seen' at boot time
<TJ-> so, I'd suggest fix fstab, re-enter chroot, do "mount -a" then "update-initramfs -u" then "update-grub" and try a reboot
<TJ-> Peace-: I have to go to dinner now but that should give you some things to focus on
<Peace-> TJ-: tring 
<Peace-> TJ-: thank you so much dude 
#ubuntu+1 2019-02-18
<guiverc> ubuntu 19.04 qa-test:  i'm usually stream utube vids on flavors, but can't on ubuntu (live daily).   no browser support for H264. but this works with xubuntu/lubuntu (last time tested) - is this an issue with ubuntu, or do i need to add something flavors by default have?
<guiverc> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1juarTSumPFTUuQb0dAwb_GvQ3mqwGufR/view  for screenshot of issue
<guiverc> same box was tested with lubuntu 19.04 daily no issues earlier today, xubuntu 19.04 daily using 14-feb's daily without this issue
<lotuspsychje> guiverc: did you enable restricted extras during setup?
<guiverc> i'm using live, but yeah i added multiverse then added ubuntu-restricted-extras & it worked...
<guiverc> thanks lotuspsychje :)
<lotuspsychje> np :p
<guiverc> i just didn't expect it (i'm so used to flavors I guess)
<lotuspsychje> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used media codecs and fonts for Ubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 67 (disco), package size 3 kB, installed size 14 kB
<lotuspsychje> flavors got this by default guiverc ?
<guiverc> i can stream utube on xubuntu & lubuntu without issues (even recall kubuntu test a few weeks back)
<lotuspsychje> cool
<guiverc> i assume they have it; no idea & never looked - just know no h264 issues with live on flavors
<lotuspsychje> just tested lubuntu bionic here
<lotuspsychje> but i did enable the extras during setup
<guiverc> :) @ thanks !
<guiverc> & thanks I meant
<lotuspsychje> guiverc: did you try lubuntu 19.04?
<guiverc> yeah ran a test earlier today; caused bug report that had me requested same test with ubuntu (causing the question on here...) - Yep.
<lotuspsychje> did you get 2 network icons on lubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> i still did on the default bionic iso
<lotuspsychje> its a known bug guiverc just wanted to know if its fixxed on dingo
<guiverc> i sure don't recall any, nor see any on this box (lxqt on 19.04)
<lotuspsychje> might been solved then
<lotuspsychje> after i updated, its also gone
<guiverc> maybe not - lots of icons bottom right; and yeah two are network (different icons, but I'd easily miss them) so my not seeing them means little
<lotuspsychje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/1761606
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1761606 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu) "Two Wi-Fi network applets appear after logging back into live-usb Lubuntu 18.04 session." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<guiverc> my current two have different text, one is network, one is my 'wired' connection (which has fixed ip address)
<guiverc> 24 folks - yeah that affects a few...  powering up a lubuntu 18.04 box now to look
<lotuspsychje> i grabbed the bionic iso this morning
<lotuspsychje> and still was affected
<guiverc> my installed Lubuntu 18.04 LTS (reports 18.04.2 too) doesn't have two network; I have panel @ top & bottom so mine no doubt is modified  (only recently installed, but $HOME wasn't formatted)
<guiverc> i had an issue trying to upload modified packages; so I switched from x86 to x86_64 (the recent re-install) -- but the old configs in $HOME would be why it isn't effecing me no doubt
<lotuspsychje> aha
<lotuspsychje> tnx 4 checking guiverc 
<lotuspsychje> i downloaded the amd64 lubuntu iso if that matters
<lotuspsychje> from the lubuntu website
<guiverc> lubuntu.me  (lubuntu.net is a fan site & unofficial!!!)
<guiverc> the .net sure looks official, but it ain't!
<lotuspsychje> ah
<guiverc> fyi: i always send people to https://www.ubuntu.com/download/flavours for flavors
<lotuspsychje> thats where it goes wrong then..
<lotuspsychje> outdated iso's heh
<lotuspsychje> first hit on google too when keyword lubuntu
<guiverc> no idea what iso's are on lubuntu.net; i just know it's unofficial 
<guiverc> most of the info is valid, but it's not controlled by Lubuntu team (and thus yeah out-of-date)
<lotuspsychje> ill keep that in mind guiverc 
#ubuntu+1 2019-02-20
<sparr> sometimes when I open my laptop after it has suspended to ram, the backlight turns on but the screen is black, with a mouse cursor, and the computer is nonresponsive to any sort of input (I haven't been able to test network connectivity yet). I have to hard power off. Nothing is logged to syslog while this is happening. How can I troubleshoot this?
<tomreyn> try network, maybe you can ssh in and look at dmesg
<tomreyn> a serial console would be better.
<sparr> not sure if I can get a serial console working... maybe a usb/serial adapter. I do have an ethernet port so I can try networking eventually.
<guiverc> what package [please] is associated with dimming screen & unlock?  (gnome)
<tete_> hi, i would like to know if i can upgrade to disco and use the ppa from kodi which has only releases for cosmic
<lotuspsychje> tete_: disco is still in development right now, if you like to help testing we advice clean install
<tete_> clean install? why?
<lotuspsychje> tete_: in development mode, to help bug out/test its better to debug
<lotuspsychje> tete_: you can upgrade to dingo, when its official released
<lotuspsychje> tete_: you just want a later kodi version? is that your end goal?
<tete_> no, i just like alpha/beta testing, i already have kodi 18.2alpha-git
<lotuspsychje> tete_: well its your system, if you want to test upgrade in early stage, go
<OerHeks> head over to the kodi team channels, to help out building the ppa version for disco?
<OerHeks> not sure who to adress to, #kodi-linux
<tete_> it is #kodi, i am already asking :) 
<tete_> but the feedback is: no version before disco is released 
<tete_> so i have to wait, thanks for the infos
<lotuspsychje> maybe try the next danger: proposed :p
<leonardus> I heard Ubuntu is replacing apt with snap, is this true?
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | leonardus 
<ubottu> leonardus: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
#ubuntu+1 2019-02-21
<lotuspsychje> !info julia
<ubottu> julia (source: julia): high-performance programming language for technical computing. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3+dfsg-4 (disco), package size 1098 kB, installed size 5363 kB
#ubuntu+1 2019-02-22
<lotuspsychje> !info gnome-shell
<ubottu> gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component main, is optional. Version 3.30.2-2ubuntu2 (disco), package size 679 kB, installed size 3372 kB
#ubuntu+1 2019-02-23
<smallfoot-> My ubuntu 19.04 didn't have desktop icons, so i added them with gnome-tweak-tool, but now when I double-click on the .desktop file it doesn't open the application
#ubuntu+1 2019-02-24
<scientes> my dock disappeared and i can't figure out why
<tomreyn> scientes: if you run Xorg: press alt-f2, type r, press enter.
<scientes> i'm using wayland
<scientes> but it has been across log-in and log-out
#ubuntu+1 2020-02-17
<tarzeau> i run python and i get Command 'python' not found, but can be installed with: stuff
<tarzeau> why is there no more /usr/bin/python ?
<oerheks> i think python2 is out, python3 is current?
<tarzeau> yes but i want /usr/bin/python
<tarzeau> oerheks: i didn't ask for python2, anywhere, or did i?
<lotuspsychje> there was that python3 bug recently right
<tarzeau> in python3-minimal ?
<tarzeau> sid is fine, but focal is broken
<lotuspsychje> lemme look it up
<lotuspsychje> not sure if its related tarzeau but, bug #1862928
<ubottu> bug 1862928 in python-crypto (Ubuntu) "python-crypto (i386) needs rebuild in Focal (python 3.7 -> python 3.8 dependency refresh)" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1862928
<lotuspsychje> maybe they gotten things straight yet with python
<lotuspsychje> not yet
 * tarzeau looks bugs through of python3-defaults and python2-defaults
<tarzeau> err python-defaults
<tarzeau> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-defaults/+bug/1862537
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1862537 in python-defaults (Ubuntu) "No /usr/bin/python or `python` package is provided on focal" [Undecided,New]
<tarzeau> that's the one! LIKE IT!
<diddledan> also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python3-defaults/+bug/1863532
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1863532 in python3-defaults (Ubuntu) "Invoking "python" brings inappropriate response from command-not-found when python3 installed" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<lotuspsychje> tarzeau: ^
<tarzeau> great hoping for a fix
<lotuspsychje> confirmed & affected
<trippeh> AV1 codec video decoding is not working too well in 20.04 - ffmpeg is built only against libaom which is just too slow. dav1d would be a better option for playback, and is supported in ffmpeg 4.2+ upstream (but not enabled in focal)
<trippeh> I have a Ryzen 3700x and even a 1080p 25fps video is too much for libaom on it.
<lotuspsychje> trippeh: want us to test something? you got a bug for it?
<trippeh> I probably should write up a bug for it, yes :)
<lotuspsychje> trippeh: before you do, could you explain a bit more what does what
<trippeh> libaom -> AV1 video implementation. it is basically the research implementation for AV1. it is good but very, very slow.
<trippeh> dav1d is a much faster implementation, that is now used by web browsers and the like, developed by VideoLAN
<trippeh> ffmpeg gained support for it in ffmpeg 4.2, but it is not enabled in Ubuntu, as far as I can tell
<lotuspsychje> !info ffmpeg
<ubottu> ffmpeg (source: ffmpeg): Tools for transcoding, streaming and playing of multimedia files. In component universe, is optional. Version 7:4.2.2-1build1 (focal), package size 1417 kB, installed size 2006 kB
<trippeh> ffmpeg (the libraries it provides) is also used by a bunch of media players.
<trippeh> sorry, work is requiring my attention. will get back to this later
<trippeh> (quick note: I suppose not much will happen until this debian ITP bug is resolved: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=916333"
<ubottu> Debian bug 916333 in wnpp "ITP: dav1d -- fast and small AV1 video stream decoder" [Wishlist,Open]
<lotuspsychje> trippeh: there's a dav1d snap
#ubuntu+1 2020-02-18
<davr0s> hi i was told i should mention an nvidia stuttering issue on focal-fossa here. basically after updating to this accidentally, i've got the nvidia drivers (tried 390-440) consuming 20% cpu whilst you do nothing, periodically pausing (eg every half second, freezing for a few frames)
<davr0s> i'm going to re-install an earlier version of ubuntu for my own use but i was told raising this issue here might help debugging
<lotuspsychje> trippeh: did you try that dav1d snap yet?
<lotuspsychje> fix released in totem bug #1856927
<ubottu> bug 1856927 in grilo-plugins (Ubuntu) "totem crashed with SIGSEGV in build_flavored_key() from insert_key_mapping()" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1856927
<The_LoudSpeaker> Anyone knows about this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sudo/+bug/1857036
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1857036 in sudo (Ubuntu) "`sudo --login --user USERNAME` throws `setrlimit(RLIMIT_CORE): Operation not permitted` error when run inside a container." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<lotuspsychje> seems like teward ^is in the bug
<lotuspsychje> The_LoudSpeaker: the bug is confirmed, was there anything specific you needed to know?
<oerheks> one would use 'sudo su - username' i guess?
<oerheks> i never ran into such `sudo --login --user USERNAME`, maybe this is container specific?
<The_LoudSpeaker> lxc exec container-name -- sudo --user ubuntu --login is a command from official docs of container.
<The_LoudSpeaker> I didn't have the issue in eoan container
<lotuspsychje> oerheks: ^
<The_LoudSpeaker> lotuspsychje: yup! i found it, asked teward to file it. I wanted to know if there was any improvement apart from just being confirmed.
<lotuspsychje> The_LoudSpeaker: well thats what bugs are for, to follow the progress there
<lotuspsychje> The_LoudSpeaker: some ideas to get a quicker solving/fix are: finding more users to affect the bug, testing things yourself and update the bugs comments
<The_LoudSpeaker> I can help in testing. Will do whenever I can.
<The_LoudSpeaker> to find more users affected, that's the reason I mentioned the bug here. XD
<lotuspsychje> The_LoudSpeaker: yep, thats already a good idea
<feoh> Had a fun 20.04 experience over the weekend. Did a dist-upgrade, Chromium broke hard (wouldn't accept keyboard input) but then my dog got sick so I had no time to report. Next morning I did a new update and it was fixed :) IMO it's kind of amazing to see how quickly people move to fix things in this process as they're reportd.
<feoh> +e
<lotuspsychje> feoh: dist-upgrade?
<mason> feoh: Did your dog function correctly again after you upgraded him?
<feoh> :P Poor thing was having a bit of gastro-intestinal turbulence. I wish an update would fix her :)
<mason> "I can stop eating carrion any time I want."
<mason> I need to report a bug or two. I need to do a reinstall for the reproducer. I guess I'll do that today.
<Iarla> Is there an expected feature list for 20.04? I see the feature freeze is coming up this month and havent been keeping up with the news.
<Iarla> (I've looked at articles online but not sure if they're accurate, one seems to use an unofficial reddit post as it's source)
<lotuspsychje> Iarla: https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2019/10/ubuntu-20-04-release-features
<lotuspsychje> Iarla: the current folder theme is already in the dailys too
<Iarla> lotuspsychje: thank you. I had seen that but didn't realise it was updated just this month. Great.
<lotuspsychje> Iarla: this is how mine looks atm: https://imgur.com/a/tsHMpEq
<Iarla> Anyone know where the group who maintain Unity congregate? I'm curious if it's being tested for 20.04.
<lotuspsychje> Iarla: the community behind unity7 and 8 is driven alot by the ubports guys too
<lotuspsychje> #ubports
<Iarla> Sorry, I mean Unity 7
<lotuspsychje> but unity is still an official packages in the repos, so should work still
<Iarla> Oh, it's official? Excellent. I thought it was in Universe with minimal maintenance.
<lotuspsychje> !info ubuntu-unity-desktop
<ubottu> ubuntu-unity-desktop (source: ubuntu-unity-meta): The Ubuntu Unity desktop system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2 (focal), package size 3 kB, installed size 8 kB (Only available for amd64; arm64; armhf; i386; ppc64el)
<lotuspsychje> its in universe
<Iarla> ah
#ubuntu+1 2020-02-19
<The_LoudSpeaker> larla the unity8 is still under huuge development and not fit for desktop use. It won't be available in 20.04
<PaddyF> hello :)
<lotuspsychje> see topic PaddyF 
<PaddyF> roger
<lotuspsychje> PaddyF: you can always test a liveusb daily if you want to see the progress made already
<PaddyF> i did one of these tests 2 weeks ago and it did not go very well
<lotuspsychje> PaddyF: what kind of misery did you meet?
<PaddyF> hmmm, if i could find that piece of paper where i took ma notes. one example: when i selected manual partitioning: a) the app crashed b) it was not possible to create 1 crypto container for multiple partitions
<lotuspsychje> on wich device did you try to install?
<PaddyF> 5-6 year old PC, AMD chipsets and an SSD 
<PaddyF> sorry, brb
<PaddyF> nope, cant find the notes which sucks
<lotuspsychje> PaddyF: 20.04 is still in development right now, that means breakage & bugs are possible
<PaddyF> i know :)
<lotuspsychje> PaddyF: when help testing, we advice to test on a clean daily, and affect or create the bugs you encounter
<PaddyF> my skills wont be of use there. thats why i wanted to check when the feature freeze is
<PaddyF> i managed to google it
<lotuspsychje> PaddyF: feature freeze isnt a guarantee to have no bugs
<PaddyF> its better than being a copy of debian unstable
<teward> I was pinged re: 1857036?
#ubuntu+1 2020-02-20
<feoh> Just in case anybody else was flummoxed at the caps lock key assignment feature being removed from Gnome Tweaks in 20.04, you just go to Keyboard -> Additional Layout Options and it's there rather than Tweaiks -> Typing.
<lotuspsychje> feoh: yeah recent updates changed alot in systemsettings (gnome)
<lotuspsychje> the privacy section, and info for example too
<feoh> I can't live without Caps Lock being mapped to Ctrl. I'm old and my pinkie expects CTRL to be Right There as it has been forever :)
#ubuntu+1 2020-02-21
<mason> feoh: There's a much easier way. Add "ctrl:nocaps" to /etc/default/keyboard's XKBOPTIONS setting.
<mason> feoh: Then you get it in virtual consoles *and* X.
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<mason> o/
<lotuspsychje> hey mason 
<ali1234> just upgraded. audio doesn't work any more
<lotuspsychje> ali1234: 20.04 is still in development
<ali1234> yes, and this is the support channel for it
<lotuspsychje> ali1234: we reccomend to help test on a clean daily install and not yet on upgrades
<lotuspsychje> ali1234: try a 20.04 live usb daily, see if you can reproduce the issue
<ali1234> fixed it. the solution was to apt-purge timidity and then kill it
#ubuntu+1 2020-02-22
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<Blade> good morning
<Blade> nikolov@ubuntu-ivan:~$ inxi -F
<Blade> System:
<Blade>   Host: ubuntu-ivan Kernel: 5.6.0-050600rc2-generic x86_64 bits: 64 
<Blade>   Desktop: Gnome 3.34.3 Distro: Ubuntu 20.04 LTS (Focal Fossa) 
<lotuspsychje> Blade: stop that please
<Blade> lotuspsychje  part of ubuntu staff
<Blade> or lame
<Blade> ikolov@ubuntu-ivan:~$ uptime
<Blade>  15:22:10 up 12:34,  1 user,  load average: 0,00, 0,03, 0,00
<Blade> nikolov@ubuntu-ivan:~$ 
<mason> I think his issue was that it's generally bad etiquette to paste multiple lines to a channel.
<Blade> ubuntu pastebin
<Blade> ok
<Blade> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Dvd79s6wDY/   mason  is good for you
<mason> Sure. I tend to like bpaste, but anything other than pastebin.com is good.
<mason> Blade: Why is it "UEFI [Legacy]"? Not sure what that means.
<mason> Blade: Ah, you have no ESP, so it means UEFI firmware, but running in legacy mode.
<mason> I'm a fan of UEFI lately, and of using the Linux EFI stub rather than a bootloader.
<Blade> dual boot with win10 pro
<mason> And that lets you use legacy mode? Weird. Or do you have to switch it to UEFI for Windows to boot?
<Blade> work no need change
<mason> Oh... It's not showing my ESP either, so I'm not sure now.
<Blade> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/smwYVS3zfg/  see mason
<mason> Blade: Here's my laptop for comparison: https://bpaste.net/MBEA
<Blade> original kernel
<Blade> in my list
<lotuspsychje> Blade mason this channel is for 20.04 support questions, not for offtopic chatting please respect the !guidelines
<Blade> i test
<lotuspsychje> Blade: test in silence
<Blade> ok
<lotuspsychje> or in #test
<Blade> ubuntu is beta 20.04 lts is a test
<Blade> work
<Blade> no need going to test
<Blade> lotuspsychje  staff of ubunto or .............
<Blade> ubuntu
<Blade> lotuspsychje  whats is problem whith me install beta 20.04 manual install new rc2 kernel 5.6
<Blade> work
<Blade> and 440mnvidia testin driver work
<mason> lotuspsychje: I don't really need the correction. I was explaining netiquette and the use of pastebins as opposed to pasting in channel. That must have been obvious to you.
<lotuspsychje> mason: we have an #ubuntu-discuss channel for laptop comparisson & uefi chatting
<lotuspsychje> this is 20.04 support
<mason> lotuspsychje: You'd set the tone with a random greeting last night. If you want the channel to be toxic, I'll be happy enough to go elsewhere.
<Blade> lotuspsychje  you support is
<Blade> pastebin pic to see
<Blade> hate
<lotuspsychje> mason: feel free to continue this in #ubuntu-discuss
<mason> lotuspsychje: I'm uninterested. You may have your channel back in peace.
<Blade> lotuspsychje  see my intall help me support me hahahahahahhaahahahaha
<Blade> install
<Blade> lotuspsychje  you ar belgian lame
<lotuspsychje> Blade: only support questions in this channel
<Blade> fpr
<Blade> for
<Blade> nothing
<Blade> you system is
<Blade> check terminal
<lotuspsychje> !ops | Blade returning nonsense/offtopic/trolling
<ubottu> Blade returning nonsense/offtopic/trolling: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<Blade> lotuspsychje  давай давай
<Blade> проблеми ще имаш ламерче
<mason> Actually, lotuspsychje, here, you can provide some support. Is Netowork-Manager supposed to be able to dynamically control device management properties? I burned some time yesterday on this, as the man page and docs suggest the functionality is there, but it appeared not to work.
<mason> lotuspsychje: Also, what's changed with top(1) in 20.04? If I add a column, the traditional behaviour of truncating the command column appears to be gone, and on an 80-column terminal the command column simply goes away, which is less than useful.
<lotuspsychje> mason: if you have 20.04 support questions, please ask them in the channel, not specific to 1 user
<mason> lotuspsychje: I'm here and I'm asking. Support away.
<lotuspsychje> thats not how this channel works mason 
<mason> lotuspsychje: You're not one of the ops, so please stay on topic. I have some support questions.
<Ussat> o/ lotuspsychje 
<mason> Ussat: You have any ideas? I was surprised about the top thing more than Network-Manager.
<mason> With all these experts around we're sure to get to the heart of it. :)
<Ussat> ideas about what ?
<mason> Ussat: Two things. 1) Seems that Network-Manager offers the ability to set "device managed" for devices, but it seems to not actually do anything.
<mason> Ussat: The background is that it ends up shipping with default config that turns off management of ethernet devices and hides it in /usr/lib/NetworkManager/conf.d
<mason> You can override that by dropping a modified file in /etc/NetworkManager/conf.d but the surprising bit is where NM offers the ability to manage that dynamically... but it does seem to work.
<Ussat> So, this support venu is for pre-release
<mason> Ussat: Yeah. I'm talking about 20.04.
<Ussat> you probably want #ubuntu-server or #ubuntu
<mason> If it ends up needing a bug I'll file one, but I wanted to check with the experts first.
<Ussat> oh...ok
<mason> Ussat: Nah, #ubuntu-server pushes prerelease to here.
<Ussat> right, I did not know you were talking 20.04
<mason> So, I've worked around it, but it was surprising.
<Ussat> BUt, I have not encountered that, sorry
<mason> The other bit is top(1) no longer truncates the last column if you add columns.
<Ussat> OK, have not noticed that either, but I have been pretty busy and have not had a lot of time to play with 20.04
<mason> top(1) elsewhere, including 18.04, will truncate the command column if you push it further right, but in 20.04, it falls right off, which violates POLA.
<Ussat> but filing a bug seems a good idea
<mason> Ussat: Before I do I want to know if there's something I've missed that makes it not a bug, but yeah, filing one would end up in the same place, just with a bit more overhead.
<mason> lotuspsychje: Anyway, if you have any ideas later, I'd love to hear them, and if not I'll go ahead and file some bugs.
<Ussat> mason, klike I said, I have had very little free time to play with 20.04, so I dont really
<mason> Ussat: It seems pleasant enough, so you'll probably like it when you get a chance. I'm moving my hypervisors over to it, since that's a relatively safe place to test it.
<mason> Lots of ZFS bugfixes over what 18.04 ships.
<Ussat> Ya well, I dont use zfs so...
<mason> Tisk. It's lovely stuff.
<Ussat> Mabey, no need to
<mason> Fair enough. It thrives in environments without a dedicated SAN.
#ubuntu+1 2020-02-23
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<EggSpurt> has anyone heard anything about Ubuntu 20 killing battery or charging circuits?
<EggSpurt> I installed 20 and my battery stopped charging
<EggSpurt> just wondering if ther eis a bug or my battery just went bad
<lotuspsychje> resoluti0n: 20.04 is still in development right now
<resoluti0n> I tried to update one of my PC to ubuntu 20.04. Unfortunately, I cannot logon into a X or a Wayland session after the upgrade has completed and the PC has been rebooted. Is this a know issue and is there a known solution or workaround for it?
<lotuspsychje> resoluti0n: we reccomend to help test on a clean install with the daily iso's
<lotuspsychje> resoluti0n: upgrading to a development version, can give you breakage in this stage
<resoluti0n> ok I will check out to find those daily iso's. From your experience, is 20.04 reliable enough at this point to be use as a daily driver?
<lotuspsychje> resoluti0n: the daily iso's are linked in this channels topic
<lotuspsychje> resoluti0n: at this stage, there are still alot of bugs going on 20.04 not reccomended as daily driver, but for testing purposes and help debug
<resoluti0n> ok
<lotuspsychje> resoluti0n: you will be able to run it though
<resoluti0n> and btw would you happen to know if there is a upgrade to linux 5.5 scheduled for 20.04 and the release would probably stay on 5.4?
<lotuspsychje> currently we are on 5.4.0-14-generic
<resoluti0n> so probably no 5.5 for the official release date?
<lotuspsychje> we will have to await final
<resoluti0n> ok thanks for the info
<mason> resoluti0n: It's not my main system but I'm using a 20.04 laptop regularly at the moment and it's pleasant.
<mason> resoluti0n: Haven't found anything I couldn't resolve so far - just bugs where a saner default might be expected.
<mason> lotuspsychje: If EggSpurt comes back and I'm not here, tell him I see unproblematic charging on my T420.
<resoluti0n> mason: thx for the feedback
<mason> resoluti0n: Sure. And what lotuspsychje said is equally true, mind you. It might break on you, and you've been warned.
<mason> Back-ups are as valuable as ever here.
<lotuspsychje> mason: you can talk to users yourself, you dont need to highlight me you know..
<mason> lotuspsychje: I was highlighting what you said.
<mason> lotuspsychje: It's all community-building, you know?
<lotuspsychje> mason: lets discuss a bit at #ubuntu-discuss instead
<mason> Ah, I've got too many channels to watch as it is, but I'll look at reshuffling sometime.
